# Hillary can't be trusted



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm going to start with this since I am currently watching it. I will be sharing words from hillary and videos of hillary to show why I distrust her.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Duh? And I'm voting for her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 12, 2016)

Hillary can be trusted... to promote her career at every turn - a lot like Trump. But, unlike Trump, she at least cares that history is kind to her. I expect her to do a reasonably competent job in running the country. Trump however lacks the intelligence, knowledge and perspective to be a good President. His is all bombast and ego which are terrible qualities for a public servant.

Hillary thinks she can unthrone or at least rival FDR's legacy. Trump will blunder his way through one thing after another backed by some of the worst political advisers ever.

I know you and your husband think that Hillary will be terrible for the country and somehow Trump will be better. I am really sorry that you have bought into this simple-minded narrative and pray that you do not ever get the chance to see how wrong you are.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm going to start with this since I am currently watching it. I will be sharing words from hillary and videos of hillary to show why I distrust her.



You have been gravely mislead. The FBI is correct, Hillary did not break laws. (maybe one under oath to congress) maybe.

She did however break all the rules of Sec/State willingly and often, knowing it is not a crime.

You are right about not trusting her.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 12, 2016)

She could get fired, but not arrested, but in true Clinton style, get out before that.........


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Yeah, that's right, Trump can be trusted ...

To scam you out of your money!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 12, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, that's right, Trump can be trusted ...
> 
> To scam you out of your money!



Hillary will scam you out of your guns and money!!

200 million dollar 1% of the 1% screeching about income inequality while wearing a $12,000 blouse.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 12, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary will scam you out of your guns


Why would we get scammed out of our guns?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You have been gravely mislead. The FBI is correct, Hillary did not break laws. (maybe one under oath to congress) maybe.
> 
> She did however break all the rules of Sec/State willingly and often, knowing it is not a crime.
> 
> You are right about not trusting her.


They only investigated if she had criminal intent on the emails.

I believe they are currently investigating the Clinton foundation and that congress will also order a probe for perjury.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2016)

If I found myself ever agreeing with oddball1st, I would realize that it is time for some serious introspection.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If I found myself ever agreeing with oddball1st, I would realize that it is time for some serious introspection.


People have a wide spectrum of beliefs and thoughts. It is impossible to not find something you agree on.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They only investigated if she had criminal intent on the emails.
> 
> I believe they are currently investigating the Clinton foundation and that congress will also order a probe for perjury.



I heard the probe is approved but delayed. All the Cabinet members have back-up and decoy e-mails, Getting a private server so she cannot be monitored is against the rules but not laws. Getting hacked is the risk.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People have a wide spectrum of beliefs and thoughts. It is impossible to not find something you agree on.


Well if we were discussing the benefits of oxygen or something, sure...

But we are discussing politics. I stand by my assertion like Ruthie Ginsberg (who was a firecracker in her youth by the way)


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## OddBall1st (Jul 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> If I found myself ever agreeing with oddball1st, I would realize that it is time for some serious introspection.



I don`t even know what that is, but I`ll sink it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I heard the probe is approved but delayed. All the Cabinet members have back-up and decoy e-mails, Getting a private server so she cannot be monitored is against the rules but not laws. Getting hacked is the risk.


Tomorrow I will take some time to share the notes on the videos. I know the comey one was particularly long. I will have times for quotes and points of interest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.judicialwatch.org/press-room/weekly-updates/clinton-foundation-corruption-news/


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2016)

fucking clown.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2016)

*"I LMAO @ TARDS LIKE FLAMING PILE" - HILLARY RODHAM CLINTON, 45th PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 18, 2016)

From today's NYT (not intro to video editing camp at trum univ)
*Donald Trump’s Deals Rely on Being Creative With the Truth*


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/17/us/politics/donald-trump-business.html?mabReward=A1&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&region=CColumn&module=Recommendation&src=rechp&WT.nav=RecEngine&_r=0

There was the time Donald J. Trump told Larry King that he had been paid more than $1 million to give a speech about his business acumen when in fact he was paid $400,000. Or the time he sought a bank loan claiming a net worth of $3.5 billion in 2004, four times as much as what the bank found when it checked his math. Or the time he boasted that membership to Trump National Golf Club in Westchester County, N.Y., cost $300,000 when the actual initiation fee was $200,000. Or the time he bragged on CNBC about his new Trump International Hotel and Tower in Las Vegas, claiming, “We have 1,282 units, and they sold out in less than a week.” As Mr. Trump knew, more than 300 units had not been sold.

Confronted in a court case about this last untruth, Mr. Trump was anything but chagrined. “I’m talking to a television station,” he said. “We do want to put the best spin on the property.


----------



## see4 (Jul 18, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary will scam you out of your guns and money!!
> 
> 200 million dollar 1% of the 1% screeching about income inequality while wearing a $12,000 blouse.


You're not a bright person.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jul 18, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You have been gravely mislead. The FBI is correct, Hillary did not break laws. (maybe one under oath to congress) maybe.
> 
> She did however break all the rules of Sec/State willingly and often, knowing it is not a crime.
> 
> You are right about not trusting her.


Perjury is a felony. Felons cannot be president of the USA.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 18, 2016)

Hillary sure has gone down hill. She used to be moderately attractive. Now she looks like something half buried in the kitty litter box.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 18, 2016)

At least they added creating a path to full legalization to their platform, the DNC.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 18, 2016)

desert dude said:


> Hillary sure has gone down hill. She used to be moderately attractive. Now she looks like something half buried in the kitty litter box.


since she is much older than your fat, wrinkly wife and still puts her to shame, i will take your comment as what it is: an admission from you that you are simply scared of successful, strong women.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> since she is much older than your fat, wrinkly wife and still puts her to shame, i will take your comment as what it is: an admission from you that you are simply scared of successful, strong women.


Fortunately, you have a successful strong woman to support you while you waste your life patrolling the interwebs.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 19, 2016)

desert dude said:


> Fortunately, you have a successful strong woman to support you while you waste your life patrolling the interwebs.


Why the butt hurt? Is your wife a fat wrinkled hairless mole? Or did you order her in the mail like all the other lonely impotent racists?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 19, 2016)

in her was found the blood of prophets and of saints, and of all who have been slain on earth.”
*Revelation 18:1-24 *

After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven, having great authority, and the earth was made bright with his glory. And he called out with a mighty voice, “Fallen, fallen is Babylon the great! She has become a dwelling place for demons, a haunt for every unclean spirit, a haunt for every unclean bird, a haunt for every unclean and detestable beast. For all nations have drunk the wine of the passion of her sexual immorality, and the kings of the earth have committed immorality with her, and the merchants of the earth have grown rich from the power of her luxurious living.” Then I heard another voice from heaven saying, “Come out of her, my people, lest you take part in her sins, lest you share in her plagues; for her sins are heaped high as heaven, and God has remembered her iniquities. ...
yup that's the Whore of Babylon for you


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

zeddd said:


> in her was found the blood of prophets and of saints, and of all who have been slain on earth.”
> *Revelation 18:1-24 *
> 
> After this I saw another angel coming down from heaven, having great authority, and the earth was made bright with his glory. And he called out with a mighty voice, “Fallen, fallen is Babylon the great! She has become a dwelling place for demons, a haunt for every unclean spirit, a haunt for every unclean bird, a haunt for every unclean and detestable beast. For all nations have drunk the wine of the passion of her sexual immorality, and the kings of the earth have committed immorality with her, and the merchants of the earth have grown rich from the power of her luxurious living.” Then I heard another voice from heaven saying, “Come out of her, my people, lest you take part in her sins, lest you share in her plagues; for her sins are heaped high as heaven, and God has remembered her iniquities. ...
> yup that's the Whore of Babylon for you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/hillary-clinton-email-investigation-didnt-help-voter-trust-issues/?ftag=CNM-00-10aab4i


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

U.S. Magistrate Judge Kendall J. Newman immediately sentenced Nishimura to two years of probation, a $7,500 fine, and forfeiture of personal media containing classified materials. Nishimura was further ordered to surrender any currently held security clearance and to never again seek such a clearance.

According to court documents, Nishimura was a Naval reservist deployed in Afghanistan in 2007 and 2008. In his role as a Regional Engineer for the U.S. military in Afghanistan, Nishimura had access to classified briefings and digital records that could only be retained and viewed on authorized government computers. Nishimura, however, caused the materials to be downloaded and stored on his personal, unclassified electronic devices and storage media. He carried such classified materials on his unauthorized media when he traveled off-base in Afghanistan and, ultimately, carried those materials back to the United States at the end of his deployment. In the United States, Nishimura continued to maintain the information on unclassified systems in unauthorized locations, and copied the materials onto at least one additional unauthorized and unclassified system.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm going to start with this since I am currently watching it. I will be sharing words from hillary and videos of hillary to show why I distrust her.


I know Hillary can't be trusted.

But can you name me 1 just 1 politician who can be trusted??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I know Hillary can't be trusted.
> 
> But can you name me 1 just 1 politician who can be trusted??


Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.

Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.

http://www.crossroad.to/articles2/010/incremental.htm

Btw, have you been watching and reading?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.
> 
> Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


>


She is hoping those super predators are voting for her now...horrible excuse for a human being she is...nothing she says or does is legit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.
> 
> Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.
> 
> ...


I think Gary Johnson is the best available option but I don't think he is even trustworthy.

But no not too much half them video's I've already seen I know Hitlary is a bought shill I know her campaign is all an act she doesn't write her own material she read "sighs" off the fucking teleprompter obviously she is just an actor a puppet on strings for the corporations that own her.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 19, 2016)

It's true the government is taking more control. I'm not into the religious slant of that article but there are very valid points about us losing our liberty gradually. The Dumming down in our schools is apparent. My boy will be home schooled.

Hillary is as bad as it gets... I think a third party is exactly what we need. We need campaign and voting reform badly. Dishonesty in government is epic right now. 




Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.
> 
> Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I think Gary Johnson is the best available option but I don't think he is even trustworthy.
> 
> But no not too much half them video's I've already seen I know Hitlary is a bought shill I know her campaign is all an act she doesn't write her own material she read "sighs" off the fucking teleprompter obviously she is just an actor a puppet on strings for the corporations that own her.


The closest we have come was Bernie, and that is not going to happen


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 19, 2016)

it's like a convention of retards, racists, and sock puppets in here.

no matter how much they cry and whine and moan, the fact remains that hillary is the most honest candidate though.

i'd tell you guys to go suck on an entire bag of dicks, but FDD/steviebevie is already in the process of doing that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's true the government is taking more control. I'm not into the religious slant of that article but there are very valid points about us losing our liberty gradually. The Dumming down in our schools is apparent. My boy will be home schooled.
> 
> Hillary is as bad as it gets... I think a third party is exactly what we need. We need campaign and voting reform badly. Dishonesty in government is epic right now.


I didnt read very far into it. I noticed the slant once i had time to read it alone.

Sorry bout that. I appreciate you still taking the time to read it after seeing something you disliked.

I try not to post religious slanted pieces if i can avoid it. I know it makes some people uncomfortable.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didnt read very far into it. I noticed the slant once i had time to read it alone.
> 
> Sorry bout that. I appreciate you still taking the time to read it after seeing something you disliked.
> 
> I try not to post religious slamted pieces if i can avoid it. I know it makes some people uncomfortable.


Stand up person you are Pie!


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Stand up person you are Pie!


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.
> 
> Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.
> 
> ...





StevieBevie said:


> She is hoping those super predators are voting for her now...horrible excuse for a human being she is...nothing she says or does is legit.


LOL, been drinking koolaid lately?

Hillary statements rate about 60% true
Trump statements rate about 19% true
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/

Just saying, the right wing has a lot of people confused about who is speaking the truth. And I do mean truth in the form of verifiable facts, not the @Flaming Pie truthy BS.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is the least trustworthy. That is what this thread is about. It has no connection to any other candidate but her.
> 
> Btw I like gary johnson. I just dont think people are fed up enough for a third party candidate to win. The powers that be have become very skilled at incrementally increasing their reach to the point where most people do not notice.
> 
> ...


Here's a little worksheet to help you learn to distinguish an opinion from a fact. It was designed for 2nd grade so it might be over your head but I'll put it out there for you just in case it helps.


----------



## althor (Jul 19, 2016)

Who checks the fact checkers?


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

*Is Hillary Clinton a pathological liar? - Black News https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj5_uy5uoDOAhVK5SYKHVlIAggQFghFMAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blacknewsweekly.com%2Fnews461.html&usg=AFQjCNFX1jfMAlKpxrTQAsP_mF_7Xf-7qA*


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

desert dude said:


> Hillary sure has gone down hill. She used to be moderately attractive. Now she looks like something half buried in the kitty litter box.


Where you hide your "nazi piss enemy" toys


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


>


Thats a straight up Ted Nugent cave shit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> She is hoping those super predators are voting for her now...horrible excuse for a human being she is...nothing she says or does is legit.


More to come. I have been watching as many old interviews as I can find. It is interesting to watch her tell boldfaced lies with not even a twitch.

Did you watch the interview with barbara


Fogdog said:


> LOL, been drinking koolaid lately?
> 
> Hillary statements rate about 60% true
> Trump statements rate about 19% true
> ...


Politifact is not a valid source.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More to come. I have been watching as many old interviews as I can find. It is interesting to watch her tell boldfaced lies with not even a twitch.
> 
> Did you watch the interview with barbara
> 
> Politifact is not a valid source.


No, where do I see it? She tends to make me sick to my stomach so I do not go out of my way to watch her.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More to come. I have been watching as many old interviews as I can find. It is interesting to watch her tell boldfaced lies with not even a twitch.
> 
> Did you watch the interview with barbara
> 
> Politifact is not a valid source.


Did you ever open a book?

(not mein kampf)


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> No, where do I see it? She tends to make me sick to my stomach so I do not go out of my way to watch her.


see if you can find it up her ass, cow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

It has always been hillary. This is why it is completely normal to reference what the CLINTONS did during Bill Clinton's presidency.

She had her hand on everything.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> No, where do I see it? She tends to make me sick to my stomach so I do not go out of my way to watch her.


2nd page first 20/20 interview. The last 9 minutes are in second video.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2nd page first 20/20 interview. The last 9 minutes are in second video.


TY


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36020717


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36020717


I hear that your husband or someone in his family are drug dealers, rapist and criminals. Trump says this so it must be true. Did your husband get booted out the service because he raped or was it drugs ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hear that your husband or someone in his family are drug dealers, rapist and criminals. Trump says this so it must be true. Did your husband get booted out the service because he raped or was it drugs ?


Him, his mother, his father and his father's family came legally.


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Him, his mother, his father and his father's family came legally.


but according to Trump, when Mexico sends its people they are rapist, drug dealers, murderers and over all criminals. Which one does your husband do or is it all ?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

cannabineer said:
*"I will say* the idea that gun ownership correlates with cowardice is not only false but fundamentally dishonest. I detect a social engineer wearing the* flayed pelt of a social justice warrior.* It is* that sort that seeks to insinuate* that guns are somehow intrinsically uncivilized."

That's a mouthful of bloated idiot shit bro. Hit up @StevieBevie for a ball gag you need it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but according to Trump, when Mexico sends its people they are rapist, drug dealers, murderers and over all criminals. Which one does your husband do or is it all ?


When they cross illegally they are by definition criminals.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When they cross illegally they are by definition criminals.


Most of us are defined as criminals when we puff.Right?


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When they cross illegally they are by definition criminals.


Chances are someone in your husbands family is a rapist, drug dealer and/or murderer, according to Trump. Tell us again why your husband was booted out the service and you had to beg for foodstamps.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More to come. I have been watching as many old interviews as I can find. It is interesting to watch her tell boldfaced lies with not even a twitch.
> 
> Did you watch the interview with barbara
> 
> Politifact is not a valid source.


Facts have a known liberal bias. Laughing at you.

There is absolutely no way you can hang onto your right wing beliefs and be open to reality.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


When the Benghazi ass toy is totally worn out, crusted with shit, batteries leaking, lost but not forgotten Flaming Pus turns to the subservient, racist woman's video library


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Did you know that Donald Trump is a child rapist? Four times. With people watching, yuck!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people, yuck


----------



## londonfog (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


you seem jealous that you never achieved except getting approve for welfare


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Donald Trump is a child rapist? Four times. With people watching, yuck!


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/jan/6/bill-clintons-name-found-21-times-in-sex-offender-/


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Well Hillary is special, nothing that others do wrong applies to her, no rules apply to her...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Such a fraud, so incredulous a person she is...


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Is funny Pie, you really do not have to say anything, just watch the video, no one incriminates Hillary more than Hillary...


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 19, 2016)

SomeGuy said:


> It's true the government is taking more control. I'm not into the religious slant of that article but there are very valid points about us losing our liberty gradually. The Dumming down in our schools is apparent. My boy will be home schooled.
> 
> Hillary is as bad as it gets... I think a third party is exactly what we need. We need campaign and voting reform badly. Dishonesty in government is epic right now.


Just what we need. Idiots like you home schooling. It's spelled "Dumbing", retard.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 19, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Just what we need. Idiots like you home schooling. It's spelled "Dumbing", retard.


An error in spelling is not indicative of a persons intelligence, but the need to correct someone's spelling and trying to humiliate them does indicate low self esteem. Why the need to try and humiliate someone? Does it make you feel all superior?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

Get your popcorn.


----------



## Uberknot (Jul 20, 2016)

I know for a fact I can't trust Donald period.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> I know for a fact I can't trust Donald period.


Out of the four running, who do you trust the most to do what is right and best for our country?

We have Gary Johnson, Jill Stein, Hillary Clinton, and Donald Trump to choose from. Or there is the write-in option.

I am simply sharing why I will not vote for Hillary. This thread is not an endorsement for trump. If I have trump news I will post it in the trump thread. If I have something relevant to any of the others, then I will post in their threads.

People can use these videos or sources to help form an opinion on Hillary.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> I know for a fact I can't trust Donald period.


He'll see _you _in court.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Out of the four running, who do you trust the most to do what is right and best for our country?
> 
> We have Gary Johnson, Jill Stein, Hillary Clinton, and Donald Trump to choose from. Or there is the write-in option.
> 
> ...


That was the luxurious question I used to ask myself before I moved to a battleground state. But now I do, and TRUMP! is leading here. So I am getting one of those nose clips and voting early. Then I am driving Hillary supporters to the polls all day long.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Wilderb (Jul 20, 2016)

Stecstatic that ie said:


> An error in spelling is not indicative of a persons intelligence, but the need to correct someone's spelling and trying to humiliate them does indicate low self esteem. Why the need to try and humiliate someone? Does it make you feel all superior?


I am just happy that YOU'll never be teaching my kids. There is enough ignorance in the world as it is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> I am just happy that YOU'll never be teaching my kids. There is enough ignorance in the world as it is.


I could be one day...LOL Better stay far away as my degree's might be intimidating to you...


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 20, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I could be one day...LOL Better stay far away as my degree's might be intimidating to you...


LOL real intimidated. Just have to be careful what I say or you or Someguy will report it. I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person. Just not fair.


----------



## StevieBevie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> LOL real intimidated. Just have to be careful what I say or you or Someguy will report it. I refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person. Just not fair.


Yeah you do that and stay far away, because I am a really very intimidating...lol


----------



## testiclees (Jul 20, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> An error in spelling is not indicative of a persons intelligence, but the need to correct someone's spelling and trying to humiliate them does indicate low self esteem. Why the need to try and humiliate someone? Does it make you feel all superior?


Not knowing the dif between insight and incite is embarrassing you hairy assed lout. You need to be humiliated, you beg for it. Isn't that how females roll in your tribe, subservient, ignorant, 2ns class.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 20, 2016)

in 1974 nixon deletes 30 seconds of the secretly recorded white house tapes in the watergate fiasco
and steps down as prez(or face impeachment)
2016 hillary clinton gets a get out of jail card for deleting 30,000 plus emails she said were "private" she said consisted things like her mothers funeral 
yoga routines and daughters wedding.
that's a lot of mourning,
wedding plans 
and yoga routines, eh?

fact is these "Personal" emails were so routine and "Private",
when they were deleted they scrubbed so thoroughly, they could never,ever be recovered by forensics.

this whole hillary email scandal shows me just how much times have changed.
and how corrupt she and our current judicial system is under this administration.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 20, 2016)

the gnome said:


> in 1974 nixon deletes 30 seconds of the secretly recorded white house tapes in the watergate fiasco
> and steps down as prez(or face impeachment)
> 2016 hillary clinton gets a get out of jail card for deleting 30,000 plus emails she said were "private" she said consisted things like her mothers funeral
> yoga routines and daughters wedding.
> ...


Your post reveals how you developed an acute chronic dependency on the Benghazi ass toy. (now out of stock)


----------



## Wilderb (Jul 20, 2016)

the gnome said:


> in 1974 nixon deletes 30 seconds of the secretly recorded white house tapes in the watergate fiasco
> and steps down as prez(or face impeachment)
> 2016 hillary clinton gets a get out of jail card for deleting 30,000 plus emails she said were "private" she said consisted things like her mothers funeral
> yoga routines and daughters wedding.
> ...


And the millions that bush deleted? Are you just as offended about those?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

the gnome said:


> in 1974 nixon deletes 30 seconds of the secretly recorded white house tapes in the watergate fiasco
> and steps down as prez(or face impeachment)
> 2016 hillary clinton gets a get out of jail card for deleting 30,000 plus emails she said were "private" she said consisted things like her mothers funeral
> yoga routines and daughters wedding.
> ...


were you asleep when karl rove deleted 22 million emails under bush and cheney? none of them were recovered.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> And the millions that bush deleted? Are you just as offended about those?


doesn't fit his narrative. not offended.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 20, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> And the millions that bush deleted? Are you just as offended about those?


Deleted Bush?

#riuhistorian


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Deleted Bush?
> 
> #riuhistorian


i like a landing strip vs bare Bush.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 20, 2016)

sorry, just stating the obvious about Hillary,
bush or anyone else for that matter isn't the topic at hand, so go start a bush thread.
that idiot has been history for years but Obozo and dems STILL blame his utterly corrupt admin.
you guys can't do any better than using typical non-responses using deflecting tactics to the situation with clinton?
never could see how anyone thinks using these tactics somehow exonerates hillary or anyone for that matter.
it's in the same league of 5yr olds defense when they get caught wrong doing
the only thing he can come up with is ** jimmy and sally do it too**
why is it it never dawns on these little minds and grown ups minds 2 wrongs never make it right 

BUT
if it makes the hillary defenders feel better i did mention something negative about republican prez ,
AND
before i said anything about the serial, pathological liar Hillary Clinton 
I only mentioned 1 of her many, MANY crimes.....
but hey, why talk about a pathological liar like wanna be prez hillary when we already
have a pathological lying narcissitic prez like Obama


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Former U.S. Senator Robert Byrd (D-WV) was a card-carrying member and recruiter for the KKK. In the 1940s, he obtained the KKK rank of “Exalted cyclops” and spent decades promoting their vile, racist message. And he took part in what was – at the time- the longest filibuster ever against the Civil Rights Act.

As Byrd once announced:

“I shall never fight in the armed forces with a negro by my side … Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds.”


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Whoops! We seem to have lost the feed. 

Nothing to see folks; move along.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Why hillary REALLY loves a woman's right to choose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2016)

so, if this is true, then why is the KKK fully supporting trump instead of hillary?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

@bearkat42


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @bearkat42


you forgot to address why the Ku Klux Klan is supporting Trump though.

if hillary is so bad and so racist, why aren't they supporting her?

and if racism is so bad, why do you constantly defend, excuse, and apologize for racist members here?

your message seems to be all fucked up. get a job.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @bearkat42


This woman is a Goddess!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> This woman is a Goddess!!


Right? Love her message too!

Catch that bit that it was Reagan AND Clinton?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right? Love her message too!
> 
> Catch that bit that it was Reagan AND Clinton?


Yep. Clinton did more to destroy the black community than Reagan ever did, and Reagan was fucked up. That's why I can not cast a vote for another Clinton.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep. Clinton did more to destroy the black community than Reagan ever did, and Reagan was fucked up. That's why I can not cast a vote for another Clinton.


So, Gary Johnson or Jill stein? Or is keeping hillary out of office enough?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So, Gary Johnson or Jill stein? Or is keeping hillary out of office enough?


No Hillary and No Trump for me. I've just recently started listening to Jill Stein, as I've frankly just recently learned of her existence. I actually voted Green Party in 1996 (Ralph Nader). Unless something changes dramatically, Hillary is going to win. She's just not going to win with my vote.


----------



## see4 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm curious Flaming Pile, in all your spamming and ranting about nonsense, what exactly are you not trusting Hillary with?

Are you not trusting she will build a giant wall on the southern border? Or perhaps you don't trust that she will kick out all the Muslims?

Oh I know what it is, you don't trust that Hillary will bankrupt this nation, like Trump did with his businesses, 11 times.

In the late 90s the Republican message was, don't trust Clinton. Then it was don't trust Gore, then it was don't trust Kerry, then it was don't trust Obama.

Interestingly you never heard the Republicans cry about not trusting Bush. Yet he lied to the entire world and put our country in financial ruin, killing tens of thousands of innocent lives. But the people we're told not to trust have done the opposite, they killed Bin Laden and they turned this nation around, during the two Democratic run presidencies, the nation has been the most prosperous.

You are beyond stupid Flaming.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No Hillary and No Trump for me. I've just recently started listening to Jill Stein, as I've frankly just recently learned of her existence. I actually voted Green Party in my 1996 (Ralph Nader). Unless something changes dramatically, Hillary is going to win. She's just not going to win with my vote.


I ask because I am genuinely curious. 

My main goal is to keep hillary from office. I don't care how its accomplished.

I do fear trump being a plant for hillary to easily pummel. I worried about that from the start. 

I HOPE its not true. If it is.. then we will need an actual revolution that would require passive resistance on a scale to attract enough support.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm curious Flaming Pile, in all your spamming and ranting about nonsense, what exactly are you not trusting Hillary with?
> 
> Are you not trusting she will build a giant wall on the southern border? Or perhaps you don't trust that she will kick out all the Muslims?
> 
> ...


You are beyond stupid for assuming all that crap.


----------



## see4 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are beyond stupid for assuming all that crap.


lol. Cool story. Nice try though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. Cool story. Nice try though.


You think you know my mind without actually knowing my mind.

Assumptions.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @bearkat42


I read her book "The New Jim Crow" last year it was both incredibly revealing and extremely depressing. The way that she breaks down what is actually going on in the criminal justice system terrifying to me to say the very least. The numbers definitively prove that the system is rigged.


----------



## see4 (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> No Hillary and No Trump for me. I've just recently started listening to Jill Stein, as I've frankly just recently learned of her existence. I actually voted Green Party in my 1996 (Ralph Nader). Unless something changes dramatically, Hillary is going to win. She's just not going to win with my vote.


I'm not sure that's a smart idea. I've been giving it some thought, and after watching some of this RNC convention, I have to say; even though I don't like Hillary, I may end up voting for her anyway.

I may not like some of her policy, I may not like the way she presents herself, and if I were a total asshole I'd take great personal offense to her misuse of government emails. Even after all that, she is still better than Trump, who by the way is fully endorsed and supported by the KKK.

No thanks, but a choice between two evils, I'll take Hillary all day.

And if you don't think your vote matters, what are you doing in the politics section?


----------



## see4 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You think you know my mind without actually knowing my mind.
> 
> Assumptions.


Oh, so you haven't been spamming Hillary hate for the past 3 months? That was someone else?

And you haven't been defending Trump? Or agreeing with others here who are in full support of Trump? That was someone else?

Try your retarded jedi mind tricks on someone else, I have an IQ above 50.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I read her book "The New Jim Crow" last year it was both incredibly revealing and extremely depressing. The way that she breaks down what is actually going on in the criminal justice system terrifying to me to say the very least. The numbers definitively prove that the system is rigged.


It is terrifying. Horrifying. I don't know if we can stop something this this big without someone on the inside confirming and exposing. But THAT shit is dangerous and people who try to come out against the machine are risking their life!

Like are we fucked?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh, so you haven't been spamming Hillary hate for the past 3 months? That was someone else?
> 
> And you haven't been defending Trump? Or agreeing with others here who are in full support of Trump? That was someone else?
> 
> Try your retarded jedi mind tricks on someone else, I have an IQ above 50.


Anything looks better than something Satan shit out and wrapped in tinfoil.

Hillary is for eugenics, hillary is for incarceration, hillary is for jobs leaving our country, hillary is for war.

And everytime she gets a chance she lies and obstructs justice.

She WILL push for a semiauto ban.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not sure that's a smart idea. I've been giving it some thought, and after watching some of this RNC convention, I have to say; even though I don't like Hillary, I may end up voting for her anyway.
> 
> I may not like some of her policy, I may not like the way she presents herself, and if I were a total asshole I'd take great personal offense to her misuse of government emails. Even after all that, she is still better than Trump, who by the way is fully endorsed and supported by the KKK.
> 
> ...


I live in Maryland. Hillary is going to win my state with or without my vote. For me personally though, my mindset would not change if I did live in a battle ground state. Bill Clinton's policies devastated the black community far worse than ANY republican in recent history. I could not look at myself in the mirror if I now voted for the woman who championed those very policies. People died fighting for my right to vote, and I take it very seriously.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

Just finished watching the whole video. 

Wow. Has she written any other books?

Google time.


----------



## stardustsailor (Jul 21, 2016)

Greetings from Greece ! 
Hillary Kligon vs Donald Duck ? 
No other alternatives ? 
.........

_ I've always thought that Greece is the only country without a hope ...
Guess I was wrong ...
_


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is terrifying. Horrifying. I don't know if we can stop something this this big without someone on the inside confirming and exposing. But THAT shit is dangerous and people who try to come out against the machine are risking their life!
> 
> Like are we fucked?


The main problem, as I see it, is indifference. Quite simply not enough people care, as it doesn't affect them personally. I break the general public into basically 3 groups. The first (and probably the smallest) group is the group that shows genuine concern. The second group is the apathetic group. It's not directly affecting their lives (at least as they see it), so they don't really care one way or the other. the third group is the "they are getting what they deserve" group, and we all know what they stand for. This system will not change (not in my lifetime anyway) simply because not enough people give a damn. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just finished watching the whole video.
> 
> Wow. Has she written any other books?
> 
> Google time.


I honestly don't know. "The New Jim Crow" is the only one that I'm aware of. I've watched most of her YouTube appearances though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

By michelle alexander

https://www.thenation.com/article/hillary-clinton-does-not-deserve-black-peoples-votes/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The main problem, as I see it, is indifference. Quite simply not enough people care, as it doesn't affect them personally. I break the general public into basically 3 groups. The first (and probably the smallest) group is the group that shows genuine concern. The second group is the apathetic group. It's not directly affecting their lives (at least as they see it), so they don't really care one way or the other. the third group is the "they are getting what they deserve" group, and we all know what they stand for. This system will not change (not in my lifetime anyway) simply because not enough people give a damn. That's how I see it anyway.


The worse the economy gets the less time people will have to care or be informed.

All by design.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The worse the economy gets the less time people will have to care or be informed.
> 
> All by design.


No argument there.


----------



## Kalonji (Jul 21, 2016)

stardustsailor said:


> Greetings from Greece !
> Hillary Kligon vs Donald Duck ?
> No other alternatives ?
> .........
> ...


Pretty sure your 'without hope' is far more dismal than in the US.


----------



## Kalonji (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> The main problem, as I see it, is indifference. Quite simply not enough people care, as it doesn't affect them personally. I break the general public into basically 3 groups. The first (and probably the smallest) group is the group that shows genuine concern. The second group is the apathetic group. It's not directly affecting their lives (at least as they see it), so they don't really care one way or the other. the third group is the "they are getting what they deserve" group, and we all know what they stand for. This system will not change (not in my lifetime anyway) simply because not enough people give a damn. That's how I see it anyway.


I think you'll find that Trump has made enough people care about him being defeated.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> By michelle alexander
> 
> https://www.thenation.com/article/hillary-clinton-does-not-deserve-black-peoples-votes/


I read this when this when it came out. I subscribe to "the Nation". Her work has had a profound effect on the way that I look at the criminal justice system, and by extension, the political system as well.


----------



## stardustsailor (Jul 21, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> Pretty sure your 'without hope' is far more dismal than in the US.


Pretty sure that we 've been an empire already ,long before Columbus expressed his curiosity about an alternative way to India....(<=Thus the natives ,much later, were -and still- called "Indians " ) ...

Things can and will change ,my dear brother ...
" Rise and Fall " ...
And it can ( and will ) happen to the best ....

Take care .

Cheers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I read this when this when it came out. I subscribe to "the Nation". Her work has had a profound effect on the way that I look at the criminal justice system, and by extension, the political system as well.


Any thing you wanna share feel free to send or post. 

Main reason i come here is for information.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 21, 2016)

Kalonji said:


> I think you'll find that Trump has made enough people care about him being defeated.


Trump is really not my concern, as he is not going to win. Far more frightening is the "wink and a nod" relationship that he's nurturing with the suddenly emboldened far right extreme wingnuts who'll be here long after his political career ends on November 8th. Old fan favorite David Duke is considering running for congress now. Trump is irrelevant, but his completely racist bat-shittery will unfortunately live on with a new sense of vigor.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Main reason i come here is for information.


if you're coming to a pot message board for information, you are even more retarded than i give you credit for.

and just about any objective observer who does not share your delusions and racism would note that you are here to spread disinformation and cheerlead for a racist cocksucking bag of orange peels.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you're coming to a pot message board for information, you are even more retarded than i give you credit for.
> 
> and just about any objective observer who does not share your delusions and racism would note that you are here to spread disinformation and cheerlead for a racist cocksucking bag of orange peels.


Sometimes you find a source you might not have seen yet here.

I also appreciate the knowledge and insight of other people excluding you. Not sure you have offered much value in any of your posts the past couple years.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 21, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Trump is really not my concern, as he is not going to win. Far more frightening is the "wink and a nod" relationship that he's nurturing with the suddenly emboldened far right extreme wingnuts who'll be here long after his political career ends on November 8th. Old fan favorite David Duke is considering running for congress now. Trump is irrelevant, but his completely racist bat-shittery will unfortunately live on with a new sense of vigor.


Ya, i think same. Also Americans clinging to toxic ideologies and traditions will be more resistant, possibly even militant, to learning, change, evolving because Trump like Romney creates the illusion that the imaginary good ole days are just a matter of the right 'leadership'.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sometimes you find a source you might not have seen yet here.
> 
> I also appreciate the knowledge and insight of other people excluding you. Not sure you have offered much value in any of your posts the past couple years.


He offered a succinct assessment of your intellect. "if you're coming to a pot message board for information, you are even more retarded than i give you credit for." That alone is more value than you're receiving from having your warty trunk up @StevieBevie 's diapered asss


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Jul 21, 2016)

(daf)oswizzle(daf)


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I live in Maryland. Hillary is going to win my state with or without my vote. For me personally though, my mindset would not change if I did live in a battle ground state. Bill Clinton's policies devastated the black community far worse than ANY republican in recent history. I could not look at myself in the mirror if I now voted for the woman who championed those very policies. People died fighting for my right to vote, and I take it very seriously.


Oh, my bad, I didn't realize Bill Clinton was running for office. I thought it was a completely different person, in fact, a completely different gender.


I find nothing wrong with the following statement Hillary gave in 1994. Wouldn't you agree that repeat violent offenders after 3 times should be put away for a long long time?



The most glaring flaw in this bill is that it should have been $6.1B for prisons and $9.7B for prevention programs. And it never should have been designed and architected by police officers. The funding of the prisons is fucking stupid and that should be cut down dramatically.

But you are missing a more systemic problem here. In that police and society are still racist. This bill has nothing to do with that.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The worse the economy gets the less time people will have to care or be informed.
> 
> All by design.












Just stop talking. You are beyond stupid.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/07/21/donald-told-21-fact-checked-proven-lies-acceptance-speech.html

#whinylittlebitch


----------



## testiclees (Jul 22, 2016)

the speech message was incredible. A guy who cant gain the support of his own party is gonna abolish crime and violence. He has no idea of his impotence or maybe his manipulation game is on point?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 22, 2016)

@oswizzle
C'mon drop a little imbecile text turd?
This lil stinker is straight up RT discharge "Putin is the Man.. our Government is Shady"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's a brief rundown of Secretary Hillary Clinton's resume:

* Graduated from Yale Law School
* Worked as staff of a U.S. Senate subcommittee
* Staff of the Presidential Impeachment Inquiry Commitee,
advising the U.S. House Judiciary Committee during the Nixon impeachment proceedings.
* Faculty, University of Arkansas Law School
* Part-time chairman of the Legal Services Corporation, appointed by President Carter.
* Member of the Rose Law Firm
* National Law Journal named her twice one of the 100 most powerful lawyers in America
* Co-founded Arkansas Advocates for Children and Family
* Chaired the Arkansas Educational Standards Committee
* First Lady of Arkansas for 12 years
* First Lady of the United States of America for 8 years
* Chaired President Clinton's National Task Force on Health Care Reform
* Elected United States Senator from New York; served for eight years
* Served for five years as President Obama's Secretary of State, fourth in line of succession of the Presidency
* Last but certainly not least, a Mom and a grandma

It's hard to argue that Secretary Clinton is not qualified. Serving
as First Lady of the United States offers a unique perspective, but even without her experience inside the White House, she has a wealth of experience. Having said all of that, I still do not agree with the bulk of her opinions on issues and won't be supporting her for president. I do not question, however, her qualifications for the presidency.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh, my bad, I didn't realize Bill Clinton was running for office. I thought it was a completely different person, in fact, a completely different gender.
> 
> View attachment 3738447
> I find nothing wrong with the following statement Hillary gave in 1994. Wouldn't you agree that repeat violent offenders after 3 times should be put away for a long long time?
> ...


That very bill that you speak of is the very bill that devastated the black community in the 90's. So, of course I have a serious problem with what she said, as it seemed to only apply to black folks. It's kinda funny though, that in one breath, you tell me about them being 2 different people. In the very next breath, you give me a quote from her on the bill. Can't have it both ways. If you really want to highlight the fact that they are 2 different people, why in the fuck would I care about what she said in 1994?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 22, 2016)

stardustsailor said:


> Pretty sure that we 've been an empire already ,long before Columbus expressed his curiosity about an alternative way to India....(<=Thus the natives ,much later, were -and still- called "Indians " ) ...
> 
> Things can and will change ,my dear brother ...
> " Rise and Fall " ...
> ...


You cant get a prescription filled or another loan. Youre a paper assed clown


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

be very afraid, everyone. life is death and murder. everything is scary death.

*attacks on our police
terrorism in our cities
violence in our streets
chaos in our communities
crime and violence that today afflicts our nation
Homicides last year increased
killings have risen by 50 percent
victims of shootings
killed in the Chicago area
police officers killed
illegal immigrants with criminal records
roaming free to threaten peaceful citizens
illegal immigrant families being released into our communities with no regard for public safety
border-crosser ended the life of an innocent young girl
killer was then released 
sailors being forced to their knees by their Iranian captors at gunpoint
brought down in flames
the disasters unfolding today
left helpless to die at the hands of savage killers
radical Muslim
violence at home, war and destruction abroad
crying mothers who have lost their children
brutally executed.
continued threats and violence 
Law officers have been shot or killed
police were gunned down
the barbarians of ISIS
brutal Islamic terrorism
women and children viciously mowed down
Islamic radicals
savagely murdered by an Islamic terrorist
ISIS
Islamic terror
immediately suspend immigration
killed by illegal immigrants 
violence spilling across our border
Americans who have been so brutally murdered
wounded American families
the gangs and the violence
drugs pouring into our communities
human smuggling and violence*

copied verbatim from the transcript of trump's speech in order


----------



## testiclees (Jul 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> be very afraid, everyone. life is death and murder. everything is scary death.
> 
> attacks police terrorism violence chaos violence Homicides killings victims killed police officers killed immigrants criminal threaten peaceful citizens immigrant ended the life killer forced to their knees Iranian killers Muslim violence crying executed.violence Law killed police ISIS Islamic terrorism viciously Islamic radicals savagely Islamic ISIS Islamic terror killed immigrants violence Americans brutally murdered wounded American families gangs and the violence drugs and violence
> 
> copied verbatim from the transcript of trump's speech in order



Did he pick this substantive, presidential type oratory up Pence's bible study?


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> That very bill that you speak of is the very bill that devastated the black community in the 90's. So, of course I have a serious problem with what she said, as it seemed to only apply to black folks. It's kinda funny though, that in one breath, you tell me about them being 2 different people. In the very next breath, you give me a quote from her on the bill. Can't have it both ways. If you really want to highlight the fact that they are 2 different people, why in the fuck would I care about what she said in 1994?


I'm not the one "having it both ways". It was you that brought up Bill Clinton's law. Not me.

I agree that the bill was dumb. But I'm not seeing how the bill itself devastated the black community. I see it more as it reinforced the black stereotype, which was already devastating. As I ended the last comment I made with the notion that it wasn't the bill's fault (no pun intended), but rather systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole. You seem to be glossing over that, as if the crime bill is the sole reason black people are in prison today. That's just not the case. Sorry.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

testiclees said:


> the speech message was incredible. A guy who cant gain the support of his own party is gonna abolish crime and violence. He has no idea of his impotence or maybe his manipulation game is on point?





testiclees said:


> his manipulation game is on point





testiclees said:


> his manipulation game is on point





testiclees said:


> his manipulation game is on point





testiclees said:


> his manipulation game is on point





testiclees said:


> his manipulation game is on point



Yup. Feeble minded individuals gobble his shit up.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> Yup. Feeble minded individuals gobble his shit up.


Damn those feebs.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not the one "having it both ways". It was you that brought up Bill Clinton's law. Not me.
> 
> I agree that the bill was dumb. But I'm not seeing how the bill itself devastated the black community. I see it more as it reinforced the black stereotype, which was already devastating. As I ended the last comment I made with the notion that it wasn't the bill's fault (no pun intended), but rather systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole. You seem to be glossing over that, as if the crime bill is the sole reason black people are in prison today. That's just not the case. Sorry.


Of course the bill on it's surface isn't racist. It's the application of the bill which was, in fact, racist.  Yes, it was systematic racism that got black people arrested, but it was bill clinton's crime bill that KEPT black people in the judicial system. If it's a majority of black people being arrested for (mostly) non violent drug offenses like simple felony marijuana possession, well then it stands to reason that the majority of the people affected by the 3 strike rule and mandatory minimum sentencing will also be black. I'm sure that you're aware of the sentencing disparities between powder and crack cocaine that were introduced under bill clinton. The disparity was LITERALLY 100 to 1, obviously meaning that it took 100 times as much powder cocaine as crack cocaine to receive the same 5, 10, or 20-year mandatory minimum prison term. Study after study has shown that whites and blacks *both use and sell drugs* at approximately the same rate. With this being the case, how is it that the overwhelming majority of the explosion in the prison population since 1980 is black people? In some communities, up to 90% of the drug arrests involved black drug offenders. bill clinton admitted that it was a mistake. Why can't you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3738451
> 
> View attachment 3738452
> 
> ...


Look into the u-6 rate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not the one "having it both ways". It was you that brought up Bill Clinton's law. Not me.
> 
> I agree that the bill was dumb. But I'm not seeing how the bill itself devastated the black community. I see it more as it reinforced the black stereotype, which was already devastating. As I ended the last comment I made with the notion that it wasn't the bill's fault (no pun intended), but rather systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole. You seem to be glossing over that, as if the crime bill is the sole reason black people are in prison today. That's just not the case. Sorry.


Hillary campaigned for the law. She was just as involved as bill.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not the one "having it both ways". It was you that brought up Bill Clinton's law. Not me.
> 
> I agree that the bill was dumb. But I'm not seeing how the bill itself devastated the black community. I see it more as it reinforced the black stereotype, which was already devastating. As I ended the last comment I made with the notion that it wasn't the bill's fault (no pun intended), but rather systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole. You seem to be glossing over that, as if the crime bill is the sole reason black people are in prison today. That's just not the case. Sorry.


You really should watch the video of michelle Alexander i posted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Of course the bill on it's surface isn't racist. It's the application of the bill which was, in fact, racist. Yes, it was systematic racism that got black people arrested, but it was bill clinton's crime bill that KEPT black people in the judicial system. If it's a majority of black people being arrested for (mostly) non violent drug offenses like simple felony marijuana possession, well then it stands to reason that the majority of the people affected by the 3 strike rule and mandatory minimum sentencing will also be black. I'm sure that you're aware of the sentencing disparities between powder and crack cocaine that were introduced under bill clinton. The disparity was LITERALLY 100 to 1, obviously meaning that it took 100 times as much powder cocaine as crack cocaine to receive the same 5, 10, or 20-year mandatory minimum prison term. Study after study has shown that whites and blacks *both use and sell drugs* at approximately the same rate. With this being the case, how is it that the overwhelming majority of the explosion in the prison population since 1980 is black people? In some communities, up to 90% of the drug arrests involved black drug offenders. bill clinton admitted that it was a mistake. Why can't you?


All hillary and bill have to say is, oops my bad, and they come out squeaky clean. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

Almost 1 in 10. I'd say the economy sucks.

http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t15.htm


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All hillary and bill have to say is, oops my bad, and they come out squeaky clean. Its ridiculous.


Yep, and I honestly believe that he only admitted that it was a mistake to further his wife's political career. The clinton's showed me their true colors during the '08 election when their attacks on Obama went from policy differences in the beginning, to basically "Hey, he's the black guy", after he'd clearly stolen the momentum.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Yep, and I honestly believe that he only admitted that it was a mistake to further his wife's political career. The clinton's showed me their true colors during the '08 election when their attacks on Obama went from policy differences in the beginning, to basically "Hey, he's the black guy", after he'd clearly stolen the momentum.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I remember all of this. Which is precisely why I can't, under ANY circumstances, cast a vote for this person.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I remember all of this. Which is precisely why I can't, under ANY circumstances, cast a vote for this person.


Totally understand. I think community and keeping eachother informed is the greatest civic duty that all must bear if they truly care for the fate of our country.

Are any of the candidates detached from the slavery through incarceration? The genocide through abortion? 

Sanger launched the Negro Project, designed by Sanger’s Birth Control Federation in 1939. It hired several African-American ministers to travel through the South to recruit African-American doctors. The project proposal included a quote by W.E.B. Dubois, saying that “the mass of ignorant Negroes still breed carelessly and disastrously, so that the increase among Negroes, even more than the increase among Whites, is from that part of the population least intelligent and fit, and least able to rear their children properly.” [7] This quote, often mistakenly attributed to Sanger, reflected the shared race and class biases of the project’s founders. The Negro Project relied on Black ministers because of its white sponsors’ belief that “the most successful educational approach to the Negro is through a religious appeal.” 

Pure EVIL.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Totally understand. I think community and keeping eachother informed is the greatest civic duty that all must bear if they truly care for the fate of our country.
> 
> Are any of the candidates detached from the slavery through incarceration? The genocide through abortion?
> 
> ...


If you were able to, would you revoke the kind of access to abortion that women currently have?


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Of course the bill on it's surface isn't racist. It's the application of the bill which was, in fact, racist. Yes, it was systematic racism that got black people arrested, but it was bill clinton's crime bill that KEPT black people in the judicial system. If it's a majority of black people being arrested for (mostly) non violent drug offenses like simple felony marijuana possession, well then it stands to reason that the majority of the people affected by the 3 strike rule and mandatory minimum sentencing will also be black. I'm sure that you're aware of the sentencing disparities between powder and crack cocaine that were introduced under bill clinton. The disparity was LITERALLY 100 to 1, obviously meaning that it took 100 times as much powder cocaine as crack cocaine to receive the same 5, 10, or 20-year mandatory minimum prison term. Study after study has shown that whites and blacks *both use and sell drugs* at approximately the same rate. With this being the case, how is it that the overwhelming majority of the explosion in the prison population since 1980 is black people? In some communities, up to 90% of the drug arrests involved black drug offenders. bill clinton admitted that it was a mistake. Why can't you?


So I assume then you blame Remington for all the gun violence that's taking place, right?

You and Pile are implying that the bill itself, "on its surface", IS racist. No, the crime bill did not keep black people in the judicial system, the rampant racism by judges, attorneys and law enforcement kept them in the system. Remember, the bill is just a piece of paper with letters on it, someone has to carry out what is on that piece of paper, the piece of paper itself can't do anything.

There are laws, rules and regulations that are broken every fucking second within the financial world. Why isn't there a pervasive, mass incarceration of those people breaking the laws? Because those tasked to enforce it, don't.

Bill Clinton admitted it was a mistake because he believes it was, just as I believe it was a mistake. But you are the one placing ALL the blame on the bill itself. You've still not proven why you think that is. In fact, your argument, "...meaning that it took 100 times as much powder cocaine... receive the same... prison term", only supports my argument of systemic inequality. Not the bill itself.

I think we just won't see eye to eye on this one man. Sorry.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Same category as Bill Oreilly, melodrama for the dollars. I do like what he says some times, but many times he goes too far. Or rather, he _went_ too far. Past tense. You should listen to the substance of what he is saying and then think about it for a moment. What exactly was the implication of her comment? Was she trying to say Obama should watch out he may get assassinated? Or was she referring to herself? Or maybe she used a poor choice of words simply to describe, "you never know what could happen". Olberman's twisting of context doesn't have me convinced. It shouldn't have you convinced either.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> So I assume then you blame Remington for all the gun violence that's taking place, right?
> 
> You and Pile are implying that the bill itself, "on its surface", IS racist. No, the crime bill did not keep black people in the judicial system, the rampant racism by judges, attorneys and law enforcement kept them in the system. Remember, the bill is just a piece of paper with letters on it, someone has to carry out what is on that piece of paper, the piece of paper itself can't do anything.
> 
> ...


I'm saying that the construction of the bill was such that they knew that this was going to be the outcome. So yes, I'm blaming the bill, and labeling it as racist. I guess the sentencing disparity between the two cocaines what, just happened? Bill Clinton admitted that it was a mistake solely to benefit his wife's political career. You don't find it curious that he didn't admit it until his wife was running for public office? Probably just another coincidence. Bill Clinton is a politician, and a very smart one. That's why he was on the Arsenio Hall show playing his saxophone, and hanging out in black churches pandering for the black vote. Which is fine, because that's politics. However, when it was time to show white people that he was tough on crime (Which as we all know is code for hard on black people), he couldn't wait to rush back home to Arkansas to oversee the execution of Ricky Ray Rector, a man so mentally disabled that he said he would save the pecan pie from his last meal “for later”. Bill Clinton is a piece of shit, but he's also an excellent politician. And the latter is NOT to be perceived as a compliment.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm saying that the construction of the bill was such that they knew that this was going to be the outcome.


That is an unprovable assumption. As this is the premise of your entire argument, the rest of what you said is moot.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3738524
> 
> Almost 1 in 10. I'd say the economy sucks.
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t15.htm


why don't you go get a job then?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> That is an unprovable assumption. As this is the premise of your entire argument, the rest of what you said is moot.


Of course it's "unprovable". they aren't fucking idiots. Please allow me to use your own words, which I happen to completely agree with by the way. You readily acknowledge that the "system" is inherently racist. You said *"systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole"*. If this is indeed indicative of our judicial system, which I fully believe that it is, why is it such a stretch for you to believe that he knew that this would be the outcome. What other possible outcomes were there? Was law enforcement and the judicial system going to magically become less racist? No, black people were still going to be arrested and locked up disproportionately. The only difference now was that the penalties were going to be MUCH stiffer. They knew that they were going to stop some black kid and the kid was going to have one or two crack rocks in his pocket and he was going to receive a mandatory minimum sentence of 5 fucking years in prison. Just like they knew that the white boy that they occasionally pop out in the suburbs would need 100 times that amount of powder to get that very same sentence. Anything less, they were going to give him a stern talking to, and then call his parents to come and get him and take him home. The black kid has now had his life ruined because he's now a convicted felon, which means that he's almost completely unemployable, can't get public housing, and all of the other indecencies that come with being a convicted felon. White boy gets slapped on the wrists and sent home to get ready for college. 

C'mon see4, how could they have not known that this would be the inevitable outcome? Take your blinders off for a second. You're smarter that this, man.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> If this is indeed indicative of our judicial system, which I fully believe that it is, why is it such a stretch for you to believe that he knew that this would be the outcome. What other possible outcomes were there?


I think it is a stretch to immediately assume the Clinton's are racists who want nothing more than to bring down the black man. In fact, I find it to be a longer leap in logic than to think they were reacting to an increasing crime problem throughout the entire nation, not just the perceived black crime, and they mistakenly took the advice of law enforcement officials without due diligence.



bearkat42 said:


> Was law enforcement and the judicial system going to magically become less racist? No, black people were still going to be arrested and locked up disproportionately. The only difference now was that the penalties were going to be MUCH stiffer. They knew that they were going to stop some black kid and the kid was going to have one or two crack rocks in his pocket and he was going to receive a mandatory minimum sentence of 5 fucking years in prison. Just like they knew that the white boy that they occasionally pop out in the suburbs would need 100 times that amount of powder to get that very same sentence.


I don't agree. Law makers, make laws, law enforcement, enforces those laws. Nowhere in the crime bill does it say, black people shall receive mandatory sentences while white folk get free tickets to a nude bar. The discrimination is not a the level of the law, it is at the level of the enforcement. And it is a long shot to assume the authors and subsequent passers of this crime bill were/are inherently racist and looking to stick it to the black man. It is far less of a stretch to assume the law makers, as lawyers as they are, were looking to make a name for themselves with crime prevention, they mistakenly never took into account the systemic racial bias that still usurps our black populous.

That being said, the law is the law. If you are actually breaking the law, then you should actually receive a punishment. The problem is, law enforcement, attorneys and judges are still racially biased, and thusly tend to target poorer demographics more. The law itself doesn't necessarily need to change, the way it's enforced does.

My personally opinion is that drugs of any kind should not be illegal. Just as abortion should not be illegal and being able to marry whomever the fuck you want should also not be illegal. To each their own. Causing harm physically, emotionally and financially should be illegal acts and the color of your skin should not dictate the punishment for breaking such laws.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok as soon as you take 


UncleBuck said:


> why don't you go get a job then?


1000 syrian refugees into your home and hometown. They need your brainwashing!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Ok as soon as you take
> 
> 1000 syrian refugees into your home and hometown. They need your brainwashing!!!!


awwww, did you piss in your pants last night when trump told you to be super scared of all the foreigners?

attacks on our police
terrorism in our cities
violence in our streets
chaos in our communities
crime and violence that today afflicts our nation
Homicides last year increased
killings have risen by 50 percent
victims of shootings
killed in the Chicago area
police officers killed
illegal immigrants with criminal records
roaming free to threaten peaceful citizens
illegal immigrant families being released into our communities with no regard for public safety
border-crosser ended the life of an innocent young girl
killer was then released 
sailors being forced to their knees by their Iranian captors at gunpoint
brought down in flames
the disasters unfolding today
left helpless to die at the hands of savage killers
radical Muslim
violence at home, war and destruction abroad
crying mothers who have lost their children
brutally executed.
continued threats and violence 
Law officers have been shot or killed
police were gunned down
the barbarians of ISIS
brutal Islamic terrorism
women and children viciously mowed down
Islamic radicals
savagely murdered by an Islamic terrorist
ISIS
Islamic terror
immediately suspend immigration
killed by illegal immigrants 
violence spilling across our border
Americans who have been so brutally murdered
wounded American families
the gangs and the violence
drugs pouring into our communities
human smuggling and violence


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3738524
> 
> Almost 1 in 10. I'd say the economy sucks.
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.t15.htm


This is Hillary's fault how?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All hillary and bill have to say is, oops my bad, and they come out squeaky clean. Its ridiculous.


When that bill was written into law and passed through congress, 2/3 or the black caucus voted in favor of it. It was not then or even now a law written with the intent to suppress minorities. How the law is enforced and how the justice system uses it to incarcerate black people is definitely racist. 

Definitely agree that the justice and enforcement systems of this country needs to be cleared out and re-worked from top to bottom. What Trump says he will do is more of the same with respect to "stopping crime". Without cleaning out the racist crud in the legal system, we can only expect more inequality in our system not less. 

Basically, you are saying that Trump is 2016's equivalent to HillBill Clinton in 1994.

Trump is not to be trusted.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When that bill was written into law and passed through congress, 2/3 or the black caucus voted in favor of it. It was not then or even now a law written with the intent to suppress minorities. How the law is enforced and how the justice system uses it to incarcerate black people is definitely racist.
> 
> Definitely agree that the justice and enforcement systems of this country needs to be cleared out and re-worked from top to bottom. What Trump says he will do is more of the same with respect to "stopping crime". Without cleaning out the racist crud in the legal system, we can only expect more inequality in our system not less.
> 
> ...


Right on point with that one Fog.


----------



## see4 (Jul 22, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/07/22/video-austin-police-body-slam-black-teacher-tell-her-blacks-have-violent-tendencies/

Shall I assume the Crime Bill did this? It's all Hillary's fault huh?

Or perhaps we should start looking at ourselves and the people we are immediately surrounded by.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Of course it's "unprovable". they aren't fucking idiots. Please allow me to use your own words, which I happen to completely agree with by the way. You readily acknowledge that the "system" is inherently racist. You said *"systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole"*. If this is indeed indicative of our judicial system, which I fully believe that it is, why is it such a stretch for you to believe that he knew that this would be the outcome. What other possible outcomes were there? Was law enforcement and the judicial system going to magically become less racist? No, black people were still going to be arrested and locked up disproportionately. The only difference now was that the penalties were going to be MUCH stiffer. They knew that they were going to stop some black kid and the kid was going to have one or two crack rocks in his pocket and he was going to receive a mandatory minimum sentence of 5 fucking years in prison. Just like they knew that the white boy that they occasionally pop out in the suburbs would need 100 times that amount of powder to get that very same sentence. Anything less, they were going to give him a stern talking to, and then call his parents to come and get him and take him home. The black kid has now had his life ruined because he's now a convicted felon, which means that he's almost completely unemployable, can't get public housing, and all of the other indecencies that come with being a convicted felon. White boy gets slapped on the wrists and sent home to get ready for college.
> 
> C'mon see4, how could they have not known that this would be the inevitable outcome? Take your blinders off for a second. You're smarter that this, man.


So, Trump has come out and said he will be tough on crime because increasing. In fact, crime is down compared to historical trends but OK, people are skeered. Just like 1994.

Isn't Trump's intended crackdown reminiscent of the crime bill back then? Won't it just feed more people into the racially biased court system and exacerbate the upside down relationship between prison population demographics and the general population?

How are Hillary's proposed policies worse than Trump's in this regard? Just exactly how does this make Hillary the worst of the two candidates at this time?

Not saying "Vote Hillary" to you, just asking why the pile-on to a candidate that is not posing the the threat that Trump poses.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

see4 said:


> I think it is a stretch to immediately assume the Clinton's are racists who want nothing more than to bring down the black man. In fact, I find it to be a longer leap in logic than to think they were reacting to an increasing crime problem throughout the entire nation, not just the perceived black crime, and they mistakenly took the advice of law enforcement officials without due diligence.


What you're doing though is using absolutes where absolutes aren't really necessary. This isn't a zero sum game. One doesn't have to be false for the other to be true. "Clinton's are racists who want nothing more than to bring down the black man." So that's the only way that this can be true? Pointy hats and burning crosses? We already know that hillary views black people as "Super predators" that they need to "bring to heel". What better way to bring us to heel than the '94 crime bill? It was devastatingly effective.



see4 said:


> Nowhere in the crime bill does it say, black people shall receive mandatory sentences while white folk get free tickets to a nude bar.


Nonsense. That is EXACTLY what the sentencing disparities between crack and powder cocaine says. It fact, it screams it.


see4 said:


> The discrimination is not a the level of the law, it is at the level of the enforcement.


Which is exactly why it was so effective. It was under the guise of "justice". It allows America to say that if you break the law, these are the penalties and they're the same for everyone. While completely ignoring the fact that the laws are being selectively enforced, and the crimes are being selectively prosecuted.


see4 said:


> And it is a long shot to assume the authors and subsequent passers of this crime bill were/are inherently racist and looking to stick it to the black man. It is far less of a stretch to assume the law makers, as lawyers as they are, were looking to make a name for themselves with crime prevention, they mistakenly never took into account the systemic racial bias that still usurps our black populous.


Why is that so hard to believe that the government is trying to "stick it to the black man"? The government has been "sticking it to the black man" since day 1 in this country. Was it hard to believe that the government intentionally infected black people with syphilis? Was it hard to believe that Nixon's "war on drugs" was created just to arrest black people? Was it hard to believe that Reagan pushed drugs to the black community? Was it hard to believe that the government knew about the dirty water in Flint? None of these are hard for me to believe, because they all happened. I don't see this any differently. And as far as your second point of law makers basically looking to make a name for themselves? Again, both can be true.



see4 said:


> The problem is, law enforcement, attorneys and judges are still racially biased, and thusly tend to target poorer demographics more. The law itself doesn't necessarily need to change, the way it's enforced does.


It seems like you're willing to blame everyone on earth BUT the clinton's


see4 said:


> My personally opinion is that drugs of any kind should not be illegal. Just as abortion should not be illegal and being able to marry whomever the fuck you want should also not be illegal. To each their own. Causing harm physically, emotionally and financially should be illegal acts and the color of your skin should not dictate the punishment for breaking such laws.


Agree completely.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, Trump has come out and said he will be tough on crime because increasing. In fact, crime is down compared to historical trends but OK, people are skeered. Just like 1994.
> 
> Isn't Trump's intended crackdown reminiscent of the crime bill back then? Won't it just feed more people into the racially biased court system and exacerbate the upside down relationship between prison population demographics and the general population?
> 
> ...


I'm not here telling you that trump is any better than hillary. I'm not voting for either of them. Both of these candidates are unacceptable to me which, to me, says more about the the political SYSTEM in the United States than it does about either of these awful candidates.
trump is a fucking moron, we know this. His clown show was actually entertaining to me, until it wasn't. My feelings about hillary, however, are far more personal. Her husband's policies have devastated my community, and even though she was only the FLOTUS at the time, she was right there calling us "super predators" and talking about bringing us "to heel" like we're a bunch of fucking animals. My eyes burn when I watch her on television.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not here telling you that trump is any better than hillary. I'm not voting for either of them. Both of these candidates are unacceptable to me which, to me, says more about the the political SYSTEM in the United States than it does about either of these awful candidates.
> trump is a fucking moron, we know this. His clown show was actually entertaining to me, until it wasn't. My feelings about hillary, however, are far more personal. Her husband's policies have devastated my community, and even though she was only the FLOTUS at the time, she was right there calling us "super predators" and talking about bringing us "to heel" like we're a bunch of fucking animals. My eyes burn when I watch her on television.


I get it in that you were personally affected by what she said at the time. I can see how you have a legitimate and abiding reason to never ever forgive. 

Your point regarding different treatment of crack cocaine is also telling. There was a pointed racist element in the bill there. I got it wrong a few posts back.

That said, Hillary or Bill never ran a trial or allowed juries to be stacked against black defendants. The court system-incarceration mill that processes black defendants into felons was going on before that bill, endures today and will endure beyond that. It will endure and in my opinion will have to be rooted out with independent prosecutors with its own judicial powers. I think the system is so corrupt that it can't right itself.

Not saying you should let bygones be bygones. Just saying that the Hillary of today is not promoting a war on crime. She is recognizing the bias in our system. I think there is hope in that. I don't see Hillary as a committed racist. 

Trump is the one who today spouts racist rhetoric and promises to feed more fire to the engines of the justice system's incarceration mill. He is much more the threat today. I also don't think he's a moron or a clown. That's an act to entertain and draw in unthinking people who never voted before. Which is why he just might win. Also why I'm not just letting this dog about how Hillary wrote that crime bill and is a racist lie.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Of course it's "unprovable". they aren't fucking idiots. Please allow me to use your own words, which I happen to completely agree with by the way. You readily acknowledge that the "system" is inherently racist. You said *"systemic racism in law enforcement, the judicial system and society as a whole"*. If this is indeed indicative of our judicial system, which I fully believe that it is, why is it such a stretch for you to believe that he knew that this would be the outcome. What other possible outcomes were there? Was law enforcement and the judicial system going to magically become less racist? No, black people were still going to be arrested and locked up disproportionately. The only difference now was that the penalties were going to be MUCH stiffer. They knew that they were going to stop some black kid and the kid was going to have one or two crack rocks in his pocket and he was going to receive a mandatory minimum sentence of 5 fucking years in prison. Just like they knew that the white boy that they occasionally pop out in the suburbs would need 100 times that amount of powder to get that very same sentence. Anything less, they were going to give him a stern talking to, and then call his parents to come and get him and take him home. The black kid has now had his life ruined because he's now a convicted felon, which means that he's almost completely unemployable, can't get public housing, and all of the other indecencies that come with being a convicted felon. White boy gets slapped on the wrists and sent home to get ready for college.
> 
> C'mon see4, how could they have not known that this would be the inevitable outcome? Take your blinders off for a second. You're smarter that this, man.


We have a black president and black cops in every level of command. It aint racism...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We have a black president and black cops in every level of command. It aint racism...


then what is "it"?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We have a black president and black cops in every level of command. It aint racism...


You may want to leave this conversation to the adults.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You may want to leave this conversation to the adults.


LOL.

By "adults" you mean racial grievance mongers.

Black people are statistically less likely to be shot by police than whites. The problem is the government is involved in WAY too much of our lives.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 22, 2016)

desert dude said:


> LOL.
> 
> By "adults" you mean racial grievance mongers.
> 
> Black people are statistically less likely to be shot by police than whites. The problem is the government is involved in WAY too much of our lives.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

desert dude said:


> LOL.
> 
> By "adults" you mean racial grievance mongers.
> 
> Black people are statistically less likely to be shot by police than whites. The problem is the government is involved in WAY too much of our lives.


what statistics are you quoting?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

desert dude said:


> LOL.
> 
> By "adults" you mean racial grievance mongers.
> 
> Black people are statistically less likely to be shot by police than whites. The problem is the government is involved in WAY too much of our lives.


awww, the poor little white supremacist cop wannabe is upset and so he spews blatantly false lies, like always.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/study-finds-police-fatally-shoot-unarmed-black-men-at-disproportionate-rates/2016/04/06/e494563e-fa74-11e5-80e4-c381214de1a3_story.html

*In 2015, The Post documented 990 fatal shootings by police, 93 of which involved people who were unarmed. Black men accounted for about 40 percent of the unarmed people fatally shot by police and, when adjusted by population, were seven times as likely as unarmed white men to die from police gunfire, The Post found.*


it must suck to always be wrong, like you are. it's almost as if you make a purposeful, intentional effort to be so incredibly wrong literally all of the time. you are literally never right about anything, ever.

but hey, at least you have that white supremacy thing going for you, george!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 22, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> You may want to leave this conversation to the adults.


You let me know if you see any adults in the Politics section...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> then what is "it"?


It is driven by socio-economics based on prohibition of goods creating a black market and the laws centered around eliminating these markets. Prohibition doesnt work, we saw that with alcohol.

If the government legalized all drugs then the cops wouldnt have a reason to kick in your door at 3 am and there would be no need for a person selling crack on the corner armed with a 9mm to protect himself against competition.

It would eliminate the financial driver for gangs and reduce crime.

The 'it' is the government and the 'Solution' is less of it.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You let me know if you see any adults in the Politics section...


Youre confused because we all rightly address you as a child.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> It is driven by socio-economics based on prohibition of goods creating a black market and the laws centered around eliminating these markets. Prohibition doesnt work, we saw that with alcohol.
> 
> If the government legalized all drugs then the cops wouldnt have a reason to kick in your door at 3 am and there would be no need for a person selling crack on the corner armed with a 9mm to protect himself against competition.
> 
> ...


Whites are as likely to be arrested as black people, proportional to population statistics. Yet black men are 6 times more likely to be shot. Why do socio-economics dictate that black people should be shot more often proportional to population statistics?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Whites are as likely to be arrested as black people, proportional to population statistics. Yet black men are 6 times more likely to be shot. Why do socio-economics dictate that black people should be shot more often proportional to population statistics?


Actually you are looking at the per capita numbers. White people are more likely to be shot by cops. 

This isnt a fairness thing. Shooting equal amount of whites and blacks should not be your goal. Just sayin...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> White people are more likely to be shot by cops.***



***not intended to be a factual statement


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 22, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Actually you are looking at the per capita numbers. White people are more likely to be shot by cops.
> 
> This isnt a fairness thing. Shooting equal amount of whites and blacks should not be your goal. Just sayin...


man, you are such a stupid little mind. I am looking at per capita numbers and they quite clearly show black people are beaten and shot by cops in disproportionate numbers. The numbers aren't justified by arrest numbers, which are not biased against blacks. Just saying that it is not a fairness thing, it is an outrage that shitheads perpetrate this upon our nations youth.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Trump said he would appoint Christie as attorney general. Chris Christie has stated that if he were attorney General he would enforce all federal drug laws...even in medical states.
Christie would end pot freedom nation wide


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

TRUMPS TAX RETURN
We're gonna need to see those papers carrot top


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll bet more than half the people on this site were of age when the Clinton's were in power.
You don't know the lies and scandals these idiots pulled.

It's almost like electing Hitler or some child rapist,
Rewarding people for breaking the laws.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

no thanks I'll keep my pot


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'll bet more than half the people on this site were of age when the Clinton's were in power.
> You don't know the lies and scandals these idiots pulled.
> 
> It's almost like electing Hitler or some child rapist,
> Rewarding people for breaking the laws.


I'll keep my medical pot thank you


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'll bet more than half the people on this site were of age when the Clinton's were in power.
> You don't know the lies and scandals these idiots pulled.
> 
> It's almost like electing Hitler or some child rapist,
> Rewarding people for breaking the laws.


Did you know that Trump is a child rapist? Four times. In front of people, yuck.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

If you smoke pot, Hillary is the only choice..


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Trump is a child rapist? Four times. In front of people, yuck.


Buck has you brainwashed.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If you smoke pot, Hillary is the only choice..


I could care less about a president for or against it.
The president has bigger fish to fry.

Obama was all for it at election times and it's still federally illegal.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 23, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Buck has you brainwashed.


No sir, I stick to facts and you don't. I'll mock you with crap like the Trump rape charges because you quote unfounded accusations about Hillary but the fact of the matter is Trump is the shill. Everything you said that Hillary did is unfounded crap. Facts, dude. They save me from the brainwashing you got.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I could care less about a president for or against it.
> The president has bigger fish to fry.
> 
> Obama was all for it at election times and it's still federally illegal.


Chris Christie will enforce pot laws even in legal states....he will unleash the dogs on pot.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No sir, I stick to facts and you don't. I'll mock you with crap like the Trump rape charges because you quote unfounded accusations about Hillary but the fact of the matter is Trump is the shill. Everything you said that Hillary did is unfounded crap. Facts, dude. They save me from the brainwashing you got.


lol, unfounded crap?

 

alrighty then


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> If you smoke pot, Hillary is the only choice..


So if hitler was for pot, you would vote for him?

Try watching the videos.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Donald Trump has said he wants to leave Marijuana up to the states. That was a recent quote (within the last 3 months).

I think it has gone too far for the Fed's to do much, I think that Congress and the Executive branch would be forced to either re-schedule or eliminate some legislation but that will happen. There is no way they are going to shut down 24 MMJ states.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Donald Trump has said he wants to leave Marijuana up to the states. That was a recent quote (within the last 3 months).
> 
> I think it has gone too far for the Fed's to do much, I think that Congress and the Executive branch would be forced to either re-schedule or eliminate some legislation but that will happen. There is no way they are going to shut down 24 MMJ states.


Christie said he would.......so he must be lying....can't be trusted


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Christie said he would.......so he must be lying....can't be trusted


What Christie said was he would enforce the laws equally. That is a pretty reasonable thing to expect from the Attorney General.

Obama said that the 1st day in office he would close GITMO. It is 7 1/2 years later and GITMO is still open... so he must be lying....can't be trusted


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What Christie said was he would enforce the laws equally. That is a pretty reasonable thing to expect from the Attorney General.
> 
> Obama said that the 1st day in office he would close GITMO. It is 7 1/2 years later and GITMO is still open... so he must be lying....can't be trusted


But Obama isn't running for office.....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> But Obama isn't running for office.....who cares


So you would rather be in favor if Christie came out and said he was only going to enforce laws that old white people wanted enforced?

You do understand his job is to carry out the law, not pick and choose which ones he wants to follow. I know after 2 terms of Obama this might be confusing.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you would rather be in favor if Christie came out and said he was only going to enforce laws that old white people wanted enforced?
> 
> You do understand his job is to carry out the law, not pick and choose which ones he wants to follow. I know after 2 terms of Obama this might be confusing.


No I believe Christie.....he would bring pot prohibition back.... No thank you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So if hitler was for pot, you would vote for him?
> 
> Try watching the videos.


Göbbels would have loved you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> No I believe Christie.....he would bring pot prohibition back.... No thank you


We dont know if Christie will be AG. 

Pence surprised me for VP so I am not guessing. I do know within the last several months that Trump has said to leave MMJ up to the states. Trust me, I dont want it made illegal as I am mmj and not wanting to go back to growing or finding a bunch of dealers.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> We dont know if Christie will be AG.
> 
> Pence surprised me for VP so I am not guessing. I do know within the last several months that Trump has said to leave MMJ up to the states. Trust me, I dont want it made illegal as I am mmj and not wanting to go back to growing or finding a bunch of dealers.


Christie was sitting right behind Trump at the convention...


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Christie was sitting right behind Trump at the convention...


I am not as worried about the marijuana laws as I am about the prosperity of the country.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not as worried about the marijuana laws as I am about the prosperity of the country.


You obviously don't have a large pot farm....


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am not as worried about the marijuana laws as I am about the prosperity of the country.


Then you will realize that Trump will expand the bush tax cuts for the wealthy, and it will completely destroy our economic future.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

are any of you dickholes even watching flaming pie's videos?

she begged nicely.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are any of you dickholes even watching flaming pie's videos?
> 
> she begged nicely.


Thanks for telling me TOOL was coming to Denver, asshole.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are any of you dickholes even watching flaming pie's videos?
> 
> she begged nicely.



Fuck no, of course not! 

Hey, what'd you call me?


----------



## brimck325 (Jul 23, 2016)

economic future...lolololololololol................i'm hoping that was sarcasm


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 23, 2016)

I am rubbing my dick on OP's avatar and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Voting for single-issues like MMJ is wholly self-serving and exactly the kind of thinking that's destroyed our economy. Tax cuts for the rich are not what's destroyed anything. If anything, that incentivizes job repatriation. Companies move off-shore to avoid paying more tax than is necessary, the obvious thing to do (you can't force private entities to do business in your country), would be lower tax burdens. The rich getting poorer doesn't make the poor richer.

The real problem is selective law enforcement for the wealthy: allowing tax-loopholes, privatized profit and socialized losses, and laxity in banking regulation. Trump is the candidate that will enforce laws currently being ignored by the Obama administration. His support for re-instating Glass-Steagall is all you have to see to ascertain that Trump is good on his word. That's major major reform back to law and order, there could not have been this speculative nightmare like the 2007-8 mortgage crisis without Bill Clinton dissolving the firewall between commercial and investment banking. Anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, even those that will suffer immediate losses for the sake of long-term prosperity. He's actually a really intelligent guy from a market standpoint, that's what we need right now to fix this speculation black hole sucking all the money out of the real economy to boost imaginary asset bubbles.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Voting for single-issues like MMJ is wholly self-serving and exactly the kind of thinking that's destroyed our economy. Tax cuts for the rich are not what's destroyed anything. If anything, that incentivizes job repatriation. Companies move off-shore to avoid paying more tax than is necessary, the obvious thing to do (you can't force private entities to do business in your country), would be lower tax burdens. The rich getting poorer doesn't make the poor richer.
> 
> The real problem is selective law enforcement for the wealthy: allowing tax-loopholes, privatized profit and socialized losses, and laxity in banking regulation. Trump is the candidate that will enforce laws currently being ignored by the Obama administration. His support for re-instating Glass-Steagall is all you have to see to ascertain that Trump is good on his word. That's major major reform back to law and order, there could not have been this speculative nightmare like the 2007-8 mortgage crisis without Bill Clinton dissolving the firewall between commercial and investment banking. Anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, even those that will suffer immediate losses for the sake of long-term prosperity. He's actually a really intelligent guy from a market standpoint, that's what we need right now to fix this speculation black hole sucking all the money out of the real economy to boost imaginary asset bubbles.


There are a few things I like about Trump......but I like pot more


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So you would rather be in favor if Christie came out and said he was only going to enforce laws that old white people wanted enforced?
> 
> You do understand his job is to carry out the law, not pick and choose which ones he wants to follow. I know after 2 terms of Obama this might be confusing.


Dude when it comes to confusion you are queen.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, .


Gtfoh gasbag.


http://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2016/07/23/the-case-against-trump-for-trump-fans/#2954384377ea


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Gtfoh gasbag.
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2016/07/23/the-case-against-trump-for-trump-fans/#2954384377ea


That's cute, you think Forbes is credible. My point stands.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> That's cute, you think Forbes is credible. My point stands.


your point and your tiny penis have one thing in common: neither one stands.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Or do you want me to pull up a catalog of articles from 2007 giving glowing reviews to Lehman Brother's "AAA" rated credit portfolios. I wouldn't trust consumer financial advice, those opinions are paid for by the same people betting against your investment (see Goldman Sachs felony convictions)


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone that's on social assistance will vote for hillery. Anyone that produced testosterone, likes to hunt and nails smokin hot babes will vote for trump.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Anyone that's on social assistance will vote for hillery. Anyone that produced testosterone, likes to hunt and nails smokin hot babes will vote for trump.


I'll take pot for the win Alex...


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't do any of those things, but I'll still vote for Trump. Though I hunt smokin hot nails, babe.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> That's cute, you think Forbes is credible. My point stands.


"Cute" 

bro youre more on point than Vegas and forbes? Youre not. Youre a bloated jackass.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Anyone that's on social assistance will vote for hillery. Anyone that produced testosterone, likes to hunt and nails smokin hot babes will vote for trump.


Did you mean nugent?


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Forbes has one of the least impressive track records of any investment advice column. They are sponsored by predatory investment firms, this is known. Las Vegas is a criminal enterprise that preys on feckless poor schmucks, also known truth. If they're such an authority on markets, why is their advice wrong more than 50% of the time. That's statistically damning, blindly making investments would provide a 50% spread in aggregate. Those opinions are authored by people betting against idiots taking the advise of known liars. Don't be such a mark.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> I don't do any of those things, but I'll still vote for Trump. Though I hunt smokin hot nails, babe.


if you like dabbing, why would you vote to end it?...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Forbes has one of the least impressive track records of any investment advice column. They are sponsored by predatory investment firms, this is known. Las Vegas is a criminal enterprise that preys on feckless poor schmucks, also known truth. If they're such an authority on markets, why is their advice wrong more than 50% of the time. That's statistically damning, blindly making investments would provide a 50% spread in aggregate. Those opinions are authored by people betting against idiots taking the advise of known liars. Don't be such a mark.


You said "*anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, " you are mistaken. All the rambling is a load of phony pretension. *


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Because bettering a country for my kids to grow up to is more important than my immediate need to get stoned. Plus I never had a problem smoking weed while it was illegal.

Also if Obama didn't legalize it, Hillary sure as hell won't. Trump isn't running on big-pharma money, Hillary is the one with the conflict of interest here.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You said "*anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, " you are mistaken. All the rambling is a load of phony pretension. *


Keep buying scratch-offs buddy, maybe someday you'll have your photo behind the register.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Keep buying scratch-offs buddy, maybe someday you'll have your photo behind the register.


Eloquent. The excoriating rebuke of the witless juvenile.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Because bettering a country for my kids to grow up to is more important than my immediate need to get stoned. Plus I never had a problem smoking weed while it was illegal.
> 
> Also if Obama didn't legalize it, Hillary sure as hell won't. Trump isn't running on big-pharma money, Hillary is the one with the conflict of interest here.


Good for you! Most people are in it for themselves. I mean fuck....look at Germany now. My German friends fucking hate their bitch because of the immigration shit she did to that country. And France has long been fucked. 5 years ago in Germany you would get jumped by gangs of Turks and it's just getting worse....


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Eloquent. The excoriating rebuke of the witless juvenile.


You're breakin my heart babe. The color drained from my face as soon as you used "excoriating". Testiclees, you are a true philosopher king.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> Good for you! Most people are in it for themselves. I mean fuck....look at Germany now. My German friends fucking hate their bitch because of the immigration shit she did to that country. And France has long been fucked. 5 years ago in Germany you would get jumped by gangs of Turks and it's just getting worse....


Your foreign affairs bona fides are as legit as asscrafts non existent critical thinking skills.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> You're breakin my heart babe. The color drained from my face as soon as you used "excoriating". Testiclees, you are a true philosopher king.


"Babe" dont be a fucking creeper and a gas bag.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your foreign affairs bona fides are as legit as asscrafts non existent critical thinking skills.


Says the gambling man...


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

let's see trumps tax records....


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Says the gambling man...


Like lol "..." isnt a protective cloak to conceal the disposable quality of your flaccid replies.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Lets see transcripts of Hillary's million dollar "speeches" to Goldman Sachs. Liberal deflection once again. Trump is under audit, you don't release statements under audit. That's legally idiotic. Hillary was cheer-leading at Goldman Sachs during their felony conviction for shorting their own clients. I think you need your priorities straightened out.


----------



## BM9AGS (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your foreign affairs bona fides are as legit as asscrafts non existent critical thinking skills.


I've lived all around the world. Where have you been??


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Clees, know when to fold em'. You're not articulating an argument with all your purple prose. A mellifluous ad hom is still an ad hom. Don't let me hurt your feelings, bruh.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Lets see transcripts of Hillary's million dollar "speeches" to Goldman Sachs. Liberal deflection once again. Trump is under audit, you don't release statements under audit. That's legally idiotic. Hillary was cheer-leading at Goldman Sachs during their felony conviction for shorting their own clients. I think you need your priorities straightened out.


smoke screen.....Trump is so shady he is ALWAYS under audit.....he cannot be trusted.
Giving speeches is not the same as what you report on your taxes.....not even close


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

BM9AGS said:


> I've lived all around the world. Where have you been??


To school.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Clees, know when to fold em'. You're not articulating an argument with all your purple prose. A mellifluous ad hom is still an ad hom. Don't let me hurt your feelings, bruh.


Lets get back to my starting point. Trump is an underdog. It is undisputed.

You said Anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, that is a critical thinking failure, and plain old false, bullshit, a joke etc.

You are an assclown gone off the rails.

Dude "hurt feelings" no. Youre creepy as fuck. You are like the 1000th half wit stating the same tiresome trump drivel. Its rote to dismiss this meritless nonsense. Your other rants and gasbagging are disposable as well. Youre alone in imagining that you make sense or that i think of you as anything more that a riu jackass.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Okay, how's your knowledge of tax code for a company with over 10k employees multi-nationally? Ever file taxes for a small business? You get audited, that isn't a bad thing, it just means you have revenue streams that are hard to adequately declare and might need oversight to ensure accuracy. Trump isn't hiding income while running for president, no one would be that stupid (oops Clinton Foundation).


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Lets get back to my starting point. Trump is an underdog. It is undisputed.
> 
> You said Anyone financially literate is voting for Trump, that is a critical thinking failure, and plain old false, bullshit, a joke etc.
> 
> You are an assclown gone off the rails.


All I'm seeing is a bunch of ad hom. Put down the dictionary and pick up a debate manual. You cannot service an argument with name calling, come on school boy.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

where was the support for Trump from the major players in the Republican party at the RNC convention?...the Bushes? any of the senators or congressmen up for re-election? None of them want to be seen with Trump, they bailed on him....he's political poison


----------



## testiclees (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> All I'm seeing is a bunch of ad hom. Put down the dictionary and pick up a debate manual. You cannot service an argument with name calling, come on school boy.


You see adhom because youve been cornered unable to defend your preposterous claims.

Clown, you are shown as an ass.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Um, from the point of view of voters, it would appear that Bush was political poison along with party establishment. Trump called their unconstitutional boondoggle in the middle-east (and their meal ticket) for what it is. These people are so far disconnected from their base, they think we appreciate a crumbling economy to finance Lockheed's $50,000 toilet seats. Trump is toppling their apple cart. Establishment republicans are pissed because they are facing the consequences of their venality.

Again, Trump received more votes than any republican candidate in history.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 23, 2016)

Tell 'em Pissraft.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Um, from the point of view of voters, it would appear that Bush was political poison along with party establishment. Trump called their unconstitutional boondoggle in the middle-east (and their meal ticket) for what it is. These people are so far disconnected from their base, they think we appreciate a crumbling economy to finance Lockheed's $50,000 toilet seats. Trump is toppling their apple cart. Establishment republicans are pissed because they are facing the consequences of their venality.
> 
> Again, Trump received more votes than any republican candidate in history.


He got more no votes than any nominee....ever


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You see adhom because youve been cornered unable to defend your preposterous claims.
> 
> Clown, you are shown as an ass.


Oh I see, I'm wrong because I'm an assclown? I'm right because I'm a purple elephant that lives on the moon. I gave you sourced arguments, you gave back name calling because I called your gambling habit a money burner. Sorry kiddo, last response from this elephant.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2016)

I think this new guy is a trump shill. He is trying to rile up people so he can post some more of his bullshit.

That's how shills operate.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh get real, as if Trump need shills. You're thinking of Correct the Record, now there's your shills. People have different opinions than you, IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Your responses are very scatter-brained. Either you're confusing the suggested answers in the company template, or you've forgotten your how-to training. I'm sure that you're new to the job, so keep trying.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Get over yourself dude, how is anything I'm saying scatterbrained? I'm an LED grower, I've got plenty of grow knowledge if you want to check out my CLU048 thread. I think I'm the only guy actually implementing those chips at the moment, calling me a shill because I hurt your feelings is pretty weak man. I know how to formulate and argument, I know that's alien to RIU, but you'll see the occasional unicorn in your hug-box.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Oh get real, as if Trump need shills. You're thinking of Correct the Record, now there's your shills. People have different opinions than you, IMPOSSIBLE.


member since monday, eh?

already trying to excuse and apologize for trump, eh?

anyone who is financially literate knows the guy is not worth 1/10th of what he says he is. hence why he won't release his tax returns. the guy is a scumbag who shorts his lenders and workers every time he declares a bankruptcy (which is often, and shows how awesome he is at being financially literate).

and now here you are spamming for the guy like your pathetic, tiny-penised life depended on it.

but hey, at least the KKK stands alongside you in support for trump, so that's gotta be comforting to you, right?

another dumb racist sock puppet. what are the odds?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> how is anything I'm saying scatterbrained? I'm an LED grower


 Do more posts like this plz


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> member since monday, eh?
> 
> already trying to excuse and apologize for trump, eh?
> 
> ...


http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-03-14/ku-klux-klan-grand-dragon-will-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president

oh forget about this one?

Or maybe her and Obama delivering the eulogy at former KKK Grand Cyclops Robert Byrd's funeral, her "friend and mentor".

http://observer.com/2010/06/hillary-clinton-remembers-friend-and-mentor-robert-byrd/

Care to source any of your claims Buck? Or maybe I just have a small dick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-03-14/ku-klux-klan-grand-dragon-will-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president
> 
> oh forget about this one?
> 
> ...


well, i see you completely forgot to even attempt to rebut the fact that trump is a fraudulent piece of shit who rips off his workers routinely, or that he lies about his wealth because he is a thin-skinned sociopath, or that he would have made more money over his lifetime by simply investing his money. 

but i guess it's hard to rebut facts.

instead, you chose to post some mound of garbage which once again shows what an uninformed child you are.

did you forget that he tweeted out his support of donald trump before attempting that charade?

Wm. Quigg @GrandDragonCa
@realDonaldTrump You Sir are the only hope we have of getting WHITE AMERICA BACK! WE all will be voting for you! CHURCH OF INVISABLE EMPIRE

11:03 AM - 17 Sep 2015

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=644557280336154624


1818 Retweets


88 likes



seriously, just stick to compensating for your tiny penis. trying to spam for trump is backfiring on you in a major way, but only because you are hopelessly stupid.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, i see you completely forgot to even attempt to rebut the fact that trump is a fraudulent piece of shit who rips off his workers routinely, or that he lies about his wealth because he is a thin-skinned sociopath, or that he would have made more money over his lifetime by simply investing his money.
> 
> but i guess it's hard to rebut facts.
> 
> ...


You're getting pretty hot under the collar Buck, you well know that the same twitter account retracted their support for Trump in favor of Hillary. You won't address Byrd though? He was a Grand Cyclops of the KKK and a "friend and mentor" of Hillary. Anyone is free to support whoever they wish to, Trump can't stop an endorsement form someone else. Trump never befriended and was mentored by a Grand Cyclops of the KKK, Hillary sure did though. Super-predators, hmmmmmmm. You live in a liberal fantasy land dude.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http://www.snopes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/clinton-byrd.png&f=1


Klu Klux Kissies

Oh yeah, and another one of Hillary's role models: Margaret Sanger. Let's see what her motivations were to champion birth control and abortion...

https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-d6UxhSBlPNM/UHOBIOOWK9I/AAAAAAAAJdo/0AZnrbVUwSU/s1600/margaret+sanger.jpg#planned%20parenthood%20racism%20960x540&f=1

What a great role model, wouldn't you say Buck?

https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http://www.bookwormroom.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Hillary-Clinton-and-racist-Margaret-Sanger.png&f=1


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Lets see transcripts of Hillary's million dollar "speeches" to Goldman Sachs. Liberal deflection once again. Trump is under audit, you don't release statements under audit. That's legally idiotic. Hillary was cheer-leading at Goldman Sachs during their felony conviction for shorting their own clients. I think you need your priorities straightened out.









Liberal deflection? TRUMP doesn't release his taxes claiming that he wants to see Hillary's speeches. What does that have to do with anything? If she released the speeches, there would be some other reason. Everybody who has ever run for President your entire pathetic life has released their taxes except TRUMP!. Liberal deflection indeed.

Know why your boy won't release his taxes? Because they would show him to be a fraud and a liar. Instead of actually building anything, TRUMP! makes most of his money by licensing his name. He is a huckster who appeals to rubes such as yourself.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 23, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Liberal deflection? TRUMP doesn't release his taxes claiming that he wants to see Hillary's speeches. What does that have to do with anything? If she released the speeches, there would be some other reason. Everybody who has ever run for President your entire pathetic life has released their taxes except TRUMP!. Liberal deflection indeed.
> 
> Know why your boy won't release his taxes? Because they would show him to be a fraud and a liar. Instead of actually building anything, TRUMP! makes most of his money by licensing his name. He is a huckster who appeals to rubes such as yourself.


What line item is that on the form?

Tax returns do not show wealth, they show income and expenses.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 23, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> What line item is that on the form?
> 
> Tax returns do not show wealth, they show income and expenses.


I never claimed that they do. They do show income and it should be pretty easy to figure it out from there based on the taxation rate. I will give you the line item when I see his tax returns.

I'll tell you what, send me your tax forms and I will tell you a lot about you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> You're getting pretty hot under the collar Buck, you well know that the same twitter account retracted their support for Trump in favor of Hillary. You won't address Byrd though? He was a Grand Cyclops of the KKK and a "friend and mentor" of Hillary. Anyone is free to support whoever they wish to, Trump can't stop an endorsement form someone else. Trump never befriended and was mentored by a Grand Cyclops of the KKK, Hillary sure did though. Super-predators, hmmmmmmm. You live in a liberal fantasy land dude.


oh, you mean the same robert byrd who denounced the klan and had a 100% rating with the NAACP?

yeah, what a real stain on hillary's legacy that is, to be mentored by someone with a 100% rating from the NAACP.

grasp at some more straws, scatterbrained sock puppet.

if you're not too busy sucking a neo-nazi cock, care to tell us why the KKK is supporting trump instead of hillary as we speak?

if you can keep that cock out of your mouth for long enough, then maybe you can tell us why trump was asked point blank to denounce the KKK and failed to do so.

thanks again, angel farts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> probably paid the corrupt NAACP to correct the record. You're not of sound mind


cool conspiracy theory, but the votes are public record and that's where robert byrd gets his 100% rating with the NAACP.



Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> I'm glad you found support in the mod community here


i was gonna take wagers on how long it would take you to start crying about the mods this and biased mods that, but you beat me to it by bawling your little racist eyes out before i could even get there.

drats.

anyhoo, you failed to address a few things, tiny penis having racist sock puppet.

care to tell us why the KKK is supporting trump instead of hillary as we speak?

maybe you can tell us why trump was asked point blank to denounce the KKK and failed to do so?

a tiny penis having sock puppet of an esteemed intellect like yours should have no problem whipping up some more delusional conspiracy theories to explain all that away.

thanks again, fedora lover.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cool conspiracy theory, but the votes are public record and that's where robert byrd gets his 100% rating with the NAACP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, you addressed Byrd, but not Sanger. If you love black people so much, why no concern for over 50% of the race that doesn't exist through the lobbying effort of a racist eugenicist that Clinton greatly "admires in her vision". You know Planned Parenthood clinics are strategically placed in poor/black neighborhoods, that was in their mission statement. Only attack the half of the argument that you find convenient, I see how it is bud.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, if a racist says the sky is blue, is the sky yellow?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Funny, you addressed Byrd, but not Sanger. If you love black people so much, why no concern for over 50% of the race that doesn't exist through the lobbying effort of a racist eugenicist that Clinton greatly "admires in her vision". You know Planned Parenthood clinics are strategically placed in poor/black neighborhoods, that was in their mission statement. Only attack the half of the argument that you find convenient, I see how it is bud.


sorry, i was too busy laughing hysterically at you trying to label a man with a 100% NAACP rating as racist, and then inventing wild conspiracy theories as to why he got that perfect rating. 

then after that, i got too busy having a debate with a cum stained sock, which somehow has 300% more credibility than you do.

what was your username last time you tried posting around here, and what is your username over at stormfront?


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i was too busy laughing hysterically at you trying to label a man with a 100% NAACP rating as racist, and then inventing wild conspiracy theories as to why he got that perfect rating.
> 
> then after that, i got too busy having a debate with a cum stained sock, which somehow has 300% more credibility than you do.
> 
> what was your username last time you tried posting around here, and what is your username over at stormfront?


I didn't hear "Hillary Clinton doesn't admire a eugenicist". Make this about how racist I am, cool, got me. I know a lot of people that aren't racist at all that have never been a Grand Cyclops, doesn't that hit you a little funny? "Yeah I raped a lot of women, but now I don't like rape so I'm not a rapist", I think would be a serviceable metaphor. Get real you kook.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> I didn't hear "Hillary Clinton doesn't admire a eugenicist". Make this about how racist I am, cool, got me. I know a lot of people that aren't racist at all that have never been a Grand Cyclops, doesn't that hit you a little funny? "Yeah I raped a lot of women, but now I don't like rape so I'm not a rapist", I think would be a serviceable metaphor. Get real you kook.


hold on now.

so you're an admitted racist (i could tell right away by the anime obsession, white nationalists fucking love anime for some reason).

you're trying to condemn hillary as a bad person not worth voting for because of some imaginary racism you are making up.

are you too fucking stupid to see that you are now condemning yourself as a bad person therefore?

i mean, racists like you are dumb. really fucking dumb. uneducated, unskilled, dirt poor losers for the most part.

but it's hard to believe that you are that incredibly dumb. even most racists wouldn't insult themselves like that.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hold on now.
> 
> so you're an admitted racist (i could tell right away by the anime obsession, white nationalists fucking love anime for some reason).
> 
> ...


Look buddy, I'm so racist that I want to see more than 50% more black babies running around by banning legal murder. I actually care about people, poor or rich. You clearly have some pretty wicked bias. You think anyone that makes less money than you is a petulant racist for you to look down your nose at. You're a disgusting person Buck, I really hope you reflect on that. I don't personally think I'm racist at all, I'm comfortable being called a racist by a goal-post moving bigot like yourself. Poor people, black or white, are every bit as valuable as you, chosen one. No doubt in my mind why you're a Clinton fanboy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Look buddy, I'm so racist that I want to see more than 50% more black babies running around by banning legal murder. I actually care about people, poor or rich. You clearly have some pretty wicked bias. You think anyone that makes less money than you is a petulant racist for you to look down your nose at. You're a disgusting person Buck, I really hope you reflect on that. I don't personally think I'm racist at all, I'm comfortable being called a racist by a goal-post moving bigot like yourself. Poor people, black or white, are every bit as valuable as you, chosen one. No doubt in my mind why you're a Clinton fanboy.


abortion is murder now? LOL

now you're on the same ground as this guy:







and you're totally not racist either, you're teaming up with the KKK to support donald trump for a good reason!

but seriously, what is this love that you white nationalists have of anime?


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 23, 2016)

Yes, extinguishing a human life if murder. Sorry it's inconvenient for irresponsible casual daters. I believe laws apply to humans. An embryo is medically human. I think definitions mean things.

Guilt by association is a fallacy, and you once again move the goalposts. Anyone you don't like is a racist, and you only respect people that make as much or more money than you do. You sound miserable my man.

You get hit with double homicide for killing an expecting mother that wanted the child. You seem to think the only difference between a human with rights and a piece of property to be destroyed is a woman's opinion. That isn't how any other law works, I don't think there should be exceptions. I'm not a religious guy, but I believe in equal protection under the law. Anything else is exceptionalism in law enforcement, once used as an aegis for racism. You are "racist" against babies, that's no good.

I like anime because I like variance in tradition. I'm into comparative philosophy, anime has a lot of archetypes that are modern variations of millennia-old traditions. I like western theater too, but I'm also an artist and like to see collaborative works by tons of artists become a coherent thing. We're not all stupid Buck, once again, judge people from their perspective, not your own.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 23, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> Yes, extinguishing a human life if murder. Sorry it's inconvenient for irresponsible casual daters. I believe laws apply to humans. An embryo is medically human. I think definitions mean things.
> 
> Guilt by association is a fallacy, and you once again move the goalposts. Anyone you don't like is a racist, and you only respect people that make as much or more money than you do. You sound miserable my man.
> 
> ...


it's a womans choice...


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> it's a womans choice...


"my man" "irresponsibe daters"

Asscraft gets a boner from hearing himself talk. His adolescent level of psychological development is creepy and cringe worthy.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

"It's a woman's choice" is a pure platitude. The baby has rights when it is the result of an intentional pregnancy (see double homicide convictions), but zero rights when the woman doesn't want it. How on earth do you expect laws to work with that kind of magic trick? Having sex irresponsibly is a choice, just because something is popular doesn't mean it's sane #CutForBeiber.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> "It's a woman's choice" is a pure platitude. The baby has rights when it is the result of an intentional pregnancy (see double homicide convictions), but zero rights when the woman doesn't want it. How on earth do you expect laws to work with that kind of magic trick? Having sex irresponsibly is a choice, just because something is popular doesn't mean it's sane #CutForBeiber.


much to your dismay....women are people too. They can be responsible....really they can
Oh and they get to vote also......really they do


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

And a baby isn't a person? They can't be responsible legally, but adult women and men having sex irresponsibly can be held responsible for their actions. Don't want an unexpected pregnancy, don't have sex with the intention that you'll be able to skate away without a baby. Simple. Babies are humans, humans have rights under the law. You don't get to violate human rights because you want to have casual sex. No more so than being able to run people over because you want to drink and drive. Inconvenient, but legalistically necessary.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> And a baby isn't a person?


a baby is. a fetus or an embryo is not.



Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> They can't be responsible legally, but adult women and men having sex irresponsibly can be held responsible for their actions. Don't want an unexpected pregnancy, don't have sex with the intention that you'll be able to skate away without a baby. Simple. Babies are humans, humans have rights under the law. You don't get to violate human rights because you want to have casual sex. No more so than being able to run people over because you want to drink and drive. Inconvenient, but legalistically necessary.


i guarantee you have been friendzoned more often than any other person you know. i bet you wear a fedora and label stuff as "anti-white misandry" with great regularity. i'd put the house on farm on the proposition that you espouse "mens right's activism" so often that you don't get invited to parties or social gatherings of any kind. in the last week, you have typed or uttered the words "not all men" to at least 14 women who wanted no part of any conversation with you.

chance of virginity intact: 94%, MOE +/- 2%.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

No man can decide what a women does with her body... Abortion is a women's choice plain and simple..

usually religious douche bags believe women are 2nd class citizens because their holy dudes are all men.. no women have any juice with GOD in any of the Main Stream Abraham based fairy tales


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

A fetus is a human, and so is an embryo. You can ask any doctor and they'll give you the same answer. A fetus/embryo has a complete functioning human genome, it is a human. I'll take definitions from medical professionals over casual daters. I make 80k a year growing, I've got a beautiful daughter and a redheaded wife that I don't bang out every night watching TV. Life is a gift, I used to be pro choice until we decided to have her. You don't understand how human an unborn baby is until you've experienced one.

No woman can legally decide to kill another person, nor can a man. I'm not saying men should force women to have babies, people that don't want kids should not be having casual sex. Just because I have the capacity to get in a car hammered doesn't mean I should be legally allowed to endanger the lives of others. Just because abortions exist doesn't mean they should be performed without medical necessity or extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 24, 2016)

As advanced as humans are, it amazes me we can't keep our dick in the pants or a woman not spreading her legs
to prevent pregnancy.

There's still a lot of animal in us.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

So what about women who are raped and impregnated without choice .. should they bare a bastard child into this world thats already filled with enough scum


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> A fetus is a human, and so is an embryo. You can ask any doctor and they'll give you the same answer. A fetus/embryo has a complete functioning human genome, it is a human. I'll take definitions from medical professionals over casual daters. I make 80k a year growing, I've got a beautiful daughter and a redheaded wife that I don't bang out every night watching TV. Life is a gift, I used to be pro choice until we decided to have her. You don't understand how human an unborn baby is until you've experienced one.
> 
> No woman can legally decide to kill another person, nor can a man. I'm not saying men should force women to have babies, people that don't want kids should not be having casual sex. Just because I have the capacity to get in a car hammered doesn't mean I should be legally allowed to endanger the lives of others. Just because abortions exist doesn't mean they should be performed without medical necessity or extenuating circumstances.


Cringe


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

your opinion is Biased based on your own daughter and situation... which in this type of argument is as valid as a Dead Zombies returning to Earth with Super Powers to save u from your wrong doings


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> So what about women who are raped and impregnated without choice .. should they bare a bastard child into this world thats already filled with enough scum


I said medical necessity or extenuating circumstances. If two consenting individuals have sex and conception happens, you deal with it like consenting adults do. Murder isn't okay when it's convenient and your victim can't defend themselves. Laws apply to humans, an embryo is medically a human, therefore, laws should be extended to that human. I'm not a religious nut, I just think only enforcing laws when a woman "chooses" a life to have relevance isn't something a civilized society should be doing. Should we take better care of mothers and families, absolutely. I'm not pro-life to ruin people's lives for being irresponsible, there are better ways to deal with a child's life than scrambling its brain with saline.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> So what about women who are raped and impregnated without choice .. should they bare a bastard child into this world thats already filled with enough scum


Shitball, your posts are some of the scummiest vile shit on riu


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

well when the Zionist Jews promote kids to have sex and have TV shows like 16 and pregnant.. its not a surprise we have a population of retards who pump put babies with no education... such a smart Zionist game plann... Porn and Pregnancy go hand in hand


----------



## testiclees (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> I said medical necessity or extenuating circumstances. If two consenting individuals have sex and conception happens, you deal with it like consenting adults do. Murder isn't okay when it's convenient and your victim can't defend themselves. Laws apply to humans, an embryo is medically a human, therefore, laws should be extended to that human. I'm not a religious nut, I just think only enforcing laws when a woman "chooses" a life to have relevance isn't something a civilized society should be doing. Should we take better care of mothers and families, absolutely. I'm not pro-life to ruin people's lives for being irresponsible, there are better ways to deal with a child's life than scrambling its brain with saline.


With your 'important message' you might make appretice's assistant at jesus camp.


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

Like I said, I'm not religious. I believe definitions have concrete meanings, as I'm not a liberal. Human is human, human rights are human rights. Killing people is wrong, even if they can't ask you not to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> A fetus is a human, and so is an embryo.


nope.



Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> A fetus/embryo has a complete functioning human genome, it is a human.


you can inject a human genome into a rat, won't make it a human. virgin.



Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> casual daters.


yep, friendzoned to the point of insanity. 

idolizes elliot rodger.

says "not all men" any time he gets a chance.

unsolved date rapes at whatever college he attends next semester will undoubtedly skyrocket.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

Zionist Jews love to sell baby organs of dead Arab kids on the black Market

Dreidel Dreidel I made you out of a CLay!


----------



## Milliardo Peacecraft (Jul 24, 2016)

You can't inject a human genome into a rat and have a functioning human genome. You have to humanize even tiny slices of foreign DNA to get any sort of compatibility in a human, that's why insulin was so difficult to manufacture before bacterial cultivation. I took 4 years of genetics in uni, just because babies are using hox and master regulatory genes doesn't mean those are not human functions. If anything, a differentiating fetus is more human than an adult to a geneticist. I believe in science, you believe in fanatical cultist liberalism.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Lord Kanti (Jul 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but according to Trump, when Mexico sends its people they are rapist, drug dealers, murderers and over all criminals. Which one does your husband do or is it all ?


Mexican citizens aren't U.S. citizens. Go across the border and pander to them.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jul 24, 2016)

anyone seriously considering casting their vote for Hillary needs to double check what they've been smoking.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> anyone seriously considering casting their vote for Hillary needs to double check what they've been smoking.


*Donald Told No Less Than 21 Fact Checked Proven Lies During His Acceptance Speech*
_Thanks to the early leaking of Trump’s speech transcript, it was easy for fact checkers to pre-debunk Donald Trump’s acceptance speech lies._

_The full list of fact checked Trump lies can be found here. Below are few of Trump’s biggest lies in Cleveland:_

_*http://www.politicususa.com/2016/07/21/donald-told-21-fact-checked-proven-lies-acceptance-speech.html*_


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jul 24, 2016)

>Citing politifact instead of real sources.
http://www.usdebtclock.org/ 

Hahaohwow.jpg


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> Citing politifact instead of real sources.


Facts are facts.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Jul 24, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> Facts are facts.


>considering opinion as fact. 

You might as well cite Wikipedia.


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 24, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> >considering opinion as fact.
> 
> You might as well cite Wikipedia.


Examples?


----------



## doublejj (Jul 24, 2016)

Milliardo Peacecraft said:


> A fetus is a human, and so is an embryo. You can ask any doctor and they'll give you the same answer. A fetus/embryo has a complete functioning human genome, it is a human. I'll take definitions from medical professionals over casual daters.* I make 80k a year growing*, I've got a beautiful daughter and a redheaded wife that I don't bang out every night watching TV. Life is a gift, I used to be pro choice until we decided to have her. You don't understand how human an unborn baby is until you've experienced one.
> 
> No woman can legally decide to kill another person, nor can a man. I'm not saying men should force women to have babies, people that don't want kids should not be having casual sex. Just because I have the capacity to get in a car hammered doesn't mean I should be legally allowed to endanger the lives of others. Just because abortions exist doesn't mean they should be performed without medical necessity or extenuating circumstances.


Kiss that 80k goodbye if Trump gets elected.....Christie will have none of it..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Kiss that 80k goodbye if Trump gets elected.....*Christie* will have none of it..


Yeah, he'll eat it...

Let Trump staff the attorney general's office and federal judges and watch them go. You'll be dreaming about good old relaxed Obama in 6 months.

Get government off the people's back my ass. Trump would be the biggest spender of all time...good thing we're here to stop him .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, you mean the same robert byrd who denounced the klan and had a 100% rating with the NAACP?
> 
> yeah, what a real stain on hillary's legacy that is, to be mentored by someone with a 100% rating from the NAACP.
> 
> ...


What does that say about the NAACP for giving a grand cyclops a 100% rating when the man was anti voting and civil rights? The man was a racist. 

Just because someone "says" sorry does not actually mean they are sorry. 

Just like hillary. Appear to care about minorities once they have a voice. Get into office and screw them over. Keep them in the minority.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> So what about women who are raped and impregnated without choice .. should they bare a bastard child into this world thats already filled with enough scum


Less than 1% of abortions are from rape/incest.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

80% of Rape cases in the USA alone dont go reported according to the DOJ.. 

Nice try Trailer Trash


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> 80% of Rape cases in the USA alone dont go reported according to the DOJ..
> 
> Nice try Trailer Trash


Look it up.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 24, 2016)

Being a Welfare Queen must make your math skills obsolete apparently... your not very bright are u


----------



## londonfog (Jul 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look it up.


Why did your Mexican husband get kicked out of the service for. Was he found to be a rapist, murderer, and drug dealer. Did Trump peg him right.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/22/politics/dnc-wikileaks-emails/index.html

Is hillary exempt? Looks like debbie worked with hillary to rig it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 24, 2016)

oswizzle said:


> Being a Welfare Queen must make your math skills obsolete apparently... your not very bright are u


The stats are true. Check the CDC. Less than 1% are abortions for rape/incest.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The stats are true. Check the CDC. Less than 1% are abortions for rape/incest.


Give it a few years with the immigrants coming in and I am sure the statistic will skyrocket so they can reinforce their pro-abortion argument.

More victims, more abortions... Win Win!!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/22/politics/dnc-wikileaks-emails/index.html
> 
> Is hillary exempt? Looks like debbie worked with hillary to rig it.


 How does it look now?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The stats are true. Check the CDC. Less than 1% are abortions for rape/incest.


does that mean they shouldn't have access to abortion along with all other women?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Give it a few years with the immigrants coming in and I am sure the statistic will skyrocket so they can reinforce their pro-abortion argument.
> 
> More victims, more abortions... Win Win!!


Right wingers are soooo concerned about the fetus. When a Hispanic child is born to an impoverished single mother, they despise the woman and deny the kid access to public services. Then choose to fund prisons over healthcare and education. Show us how much you care again, retard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> does that mean they shouldn't have access to abortion along with all other women?


I'm sorry what are you asking?

I think there need to be options for people who are victims of rape or incest. There is plenty of support offered for that.

I do not think monetary reasons are an excuse to terminate a life tho and the vast majority of abortions are done for that reason. 

Plenty of places to buy condoms, get free birth control (iud), and people should be more careful in selecting their sexual partners. Parents also need to educate their children more about the consequences of un protected sex and sex with people you don't know on a deep personal level. Sex is a very vulnerable position for women to be in. They risk a lot. 

I know I will be talking to my daughter about it.

Also, why are people so upset about possibly losing access to ending the life they conceived through their own actions?

Seems outrageously selfish. 

(Obviously, I am not talking about victims of rape or incest.)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Right wingers are soooo concerned about the fetus. When a Hispanic child is born to an impoverished single mother, they despise the woman and deny the kid access to public services. Then choose to fund prisons over healthcare and education. Show us how much you care again, retard.


Clinton was the one that decided to expand the prison system and implimented the 3 strikes.

Just because some republicans do xy and z doesnt mean all republicans agree with it.

Quit applying labels to large groups of people. Everyone is their own person.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sorry what are you asking?
> 
> I think there need to be options for people who are victims of rape or incest. There is plenty of support offered for that.
> 
> ...


In summary: other women should abide by your half witted, uneducated, myopic and racist strugglville perspective. This is what defines you as a jackass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Ij summary: other women should abide by your half witted, uneducated, myopic and racist strugglville perspective. This is what defines you as a jackass.


Half witted : nothing I stated was incorrect. Check the stats.

Uneducated: check yourself before you wreck yourself

Racist: Say what?

You are wiggity wiggity wack. 

You're a clown and everyone sees it. Try bringing some counterpoints to the discussion instead of just hurling random insults in the hope that one might stick.

You know nothing, jon snow.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Half witted : nothing I stated was incorrect. Check the stats.
> 
> Uneducated: check yourself before you wreck yourself
> 
> ...


Your eloquence matches your non existent wit and jesus school education. " check myself before i wreck myself" ? Thats how you support your claim to be educated. Educated in cringe worthy rhymes? Oafish sow your stench is more penetrating thsn your words.

Your posts,are appallingly ignorant. Youre proudly embody the fears of ignorant, slavish women. Your hideous ignorance and beliefs are a blight, a fading cancer that young women have gained immunity to.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton was the one that decided to expand the prison system and implimented the 3 strikes.
> 
> Just because some republicans do xy and z doesnt mean all republicans agree with it.
> 
> Quit applying labels to large groups of people. Everyone is their own person.


Missy Myopia. Three strikes is implemented in most states of this country mainly by right wingers. They love them some punitive laws that fill up private prisons and keeps the darkies down. At the federal level, it was a bipartisan bill and yes, President Clinton signed it into law. It was his most shameful action. 

_The *Violent Crime Control and Law Enforcement Act of 1994*, H.R. 3355, Pub.L. 103–322 is an Act of Congress dealing with crime and law enforcement; it became law in 1994. It is the largest crime bill in the history of the United States and consisted of 356 pages that provided for 100,000 new police officers, $9.7 billion in funding for prisons and $6.1 billion in funding for prevention programs, which were designed with significant input from experienced police officers.[1] Sponsored by Representative Jack Brooks of Texas, the bill was originally written by Senator Joe Biden of Delaware and then was passed by Congress and signed into law by President Bill Clinton.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violent_Crime_Control_and_Law_Enforcement_Act
_
Tell me again how this was all Bill's action.

You love to go back 20 or so years and quote history as though it were something static. How about making this relevant to today? You have The Donald who promises to bring "law and order to this country", where he said "I alone can do this" (along with, I suppose his own posse of federal officials). You support the fascist. You are backing more incarceration, into a biased judicial system. Exacerbating an already out of control condition where non-white men are six times more likely to get a prison sentence compared to white men charged with similar crimes. A byproduct of which are men deprived of the right to vote when they get out. Right wingers love them some minority suppression and you support it.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sorry what are you asking?
> 
> I think there need to be options for people who are victims of rape or incest. There is plenty of support offered for that.
> 
> ...


What's so important about the fact that 1% of women become pregnant after rape? Why is the low statistic so important to you that you repeated it? If the number were higher would you change your mind about "allowing" a raped woman access to an abortion?

But thanks for being candid about your desire to take away the right to choose to 99% of all women. IUD's aren't 100% effective, would you deny the right to choose to a woman whose device failed? Why do you concern yourself so much about the fetus yet support a party that at every turn attacks funding healthcare and education for children born to poor mothers? The Republican party doesn't care about life it cares about controlling women. You support that. So, you are scum.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What's so important about the fact that 1% of women become pregnant after rape? Why is the low statistic so important to you that you repeated it? If the number were higher would you change your mind about "allowing" a raped woman access to an abortion?
> 
> But thanks for being candid about your desire to take away the right to choose to 99% of all women. IUD's aren't 100% effective, would you deny the right to choose to a woman whose device failed? Why do you concern yourself so much about the fetus yet support a party that at every turn attacks funding healthcare and education for children born to poor mothers? The Republican party doesn't care about life it cares about controlling women. You support that. So, you are scum.


That's not what I said. I said, of all the of abortions provided, less than 1% are due to rape/incest.

Never once did I claim only 1% of women become pregnant after rape.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The stats are true. Check the CDC. * Less than 1% are abortions for rape/incest.*


Learn to read @Fogdog

Let what I ACTUALLY said sink in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

@bearkat42


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What does that say about the NAACP for giving a grand cyclops a 100% rating when the man was anti voting and civil rights? The man was a racist.
> 
> Just because someone "says" sorry does not actually mean they are sorry.
> 
> Just like hillary. Appear to care about minorities once they have a voice. Get into office and screw them over. Keep them in the minority.


try to spin it any way you want, racist.

robert byrd, who you try to hang around hillary's neck like an albatross, had a 100% rating with the NAACP and denounced the klan.

meanwhile, the klan is in full throated support of the racist, fascist candidate you support and trump refused to condemn them given the chance.

you are in alliance with the KKK right now. and a whole bunch of dirt poor, trailer dwelling, racists too.

i guess misery loves company. uneducated, hateful racists like you are miserable, stupid people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> does that mean they shouldn't have access to abortion along with all other women?


mike pence didn't make any exceptions for rape or incest.

that means when mexicans like flaming pie's hubby come across the border and rape a whole bunch of white women, trump and pence will force rape victims to carry their rape babies to full term.

that's called making america great again.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think there need to be options for people who are victims of rape or incest.


then why are you voting for the ticket that wants to ban abortion even in cases of rape or incest, and overturn roe v. wade with SCOTUS picks?

are you really this fucking stupid?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Learn to read @Fogdog
> 
> Let what I ACTUALLY said sink in.


I can't read your mind and a bit of data isn't really information. The number is just that. What's the difference if it's .5% or 1% or 10% Why is the fact that 1% of women get abortions due to rape so important to you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll bet Hillary doesn't even love America enough to physically hit those who oppose her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

my way of life is under threat by radical islam.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my way of life is under threat by radical islam.


Illegal aliens stole my lawn burro.


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Half witted : nothing I stated was incorrect. Check the stats.
> 
> Uneducated: check yourself before you wreck yourself
> 
> ...


"You go girlfriend! You've earned that box of hot pockets. Hugs and fist bumps"

said her bff the refridgerator (of course the fridge is white).


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton was the one that decided to expand the prison system and implimented the 3 strikes.
> 
> Just because some republicans do xy and z doesnt mean all republicans agree with it.
> 
> Quit applying labels to large groups of people. Everyone is their own person.


In other words "Just because I'm like every other Republican and constantly defend their positions doesnt mean you should lump me in with them."

Then separate yourself. Simple. I have called Buck out when he has gone too far. Why can't you do the same with all the idiots posting Nazi shit in defense of Trump?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Right wingers are soooo concerned about the fetus. When a Hispanic child is born to an impoverished single mother, they despise the woman and deny the kid access to public services. Then choose to fund prisons over healthcare and education. Show us how much you care again, retard.


A woman I have never met chooses to have a kid with a man who then left her and somehow I am the asshole for not stepping up as the baby daddy....

You know where you can shove your false compassion...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A woman I have never met chooses to have a kid with a man who then left her and somehow I am the asshole for not stepping up as the baby daddy....


no, you are an asshole for so many other reasons.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A woman I have never met chooses to have a kid with a man who then left her and somehow I am the asshole for not stepping up as the baby daddy....
> 
> You know where you can shove your false compassion...


You dipwad. I'm pointing out that the wing nuts are intensely interested in forcing a woman to term but have no real interest after that. You gave me the perfect example of the hypocrisy of the reactionary right. 

You, just like all the other extremist religious right wing zealots like @Flaming Pie say you want government to stay out of people's lives then get in a high dither about shoving the government right into the most personal and difficult of all choices. "Less government", my ass. 

You can shove your "right" to control a woman's choice wherever you want to. You have the right to choose where to shove it. You have no right to control a woman's body.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> In other words "Just because I'm like every other Republican and constantly defend their positions doesnt mean you should lump me in with them."
> 
> Then separate yourself. Simple. I have called Buck out when he has gone too far. Why can't you do the same with all the idiots posting Nazi shit in defense of Trump?


When have I supported nazi shit?


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When have I supported nazi shit?


Trump


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump


That is not proof of me supporting any nazi policy or person.

Name one thing trump would do as president that would be comparable to the actions of hitler.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is not proof of me supporting any nazi policy or person.
> 
> Name one thing trump would do as president that would be comparable to actions by hitler.


Immediately step up policing when there is no need for it.

Charge people for not reporting "suspicious" neighbors, like the woman who did not report "suspicious activity" (they received several packages) before that wacko couple went on a rampage in San Bernardino.
I have more but you'll just deny it from your truthy fact free view of the world.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-orlando-san-bernardino_us_575f1802e4b0e4fe51435eb2

*Donald Trump: Americans Who Don’t Report Their Suspicious Neighbors Should Be ‘Brought To Justice’*

_Donald Trump on Monday proposed punishing Americans if they don’t turn in their friends and neighbors for behaving suspiciously._

_“In San Bernardino, people knew what was going on, they knew exactly, but they used the excuse of racial profiling for not reporting it,” Trump said during a speech in the wake of the Orlando mass shooting. _

_The presumptive GOP presidential nominee was presumably referring to unverified reports that a woman who lived near the mother of one of the San Bernardino shooters had noticed that the family received “quite a few packages within a short amount of time, and they were doing a lot of work out in the garage.”_

_A man who claimed to be friends with this neighbor said she did not report the packages and the behavior to authorities because she “didn’t want to do any kind of racial profiling.”_

_In Trump’s America, however, that woman would face serious consequences. “We need to make sure every single person involved in this plan, including anyone who knew something, but didn’t tell us, is brought to justice,” Trump said in New Hampshire. “These people need to have consequences, big consequences.” _


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Immediately step up policing when there is no need for it.
> 
> Charge people for not reporting "suspicious" neighbors, like the woman who did not report "suspicious activity" (they received several packages) before that wacko couple went on a rampage in San Bernardino.
> I have more but you'll just deny it from your truthy fact free view of the world.
> ...


I watched the live clips of him talking about this.

He was saying the family should have been investigated for their knowledge.

He never said prosecute neighbors who dont report.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I watched the live clips of him talking about this.
> 
> He was saying the family should have been investigated for their knowledge.
> 
> He never said prosecute neighbors who dont report.


You have selective hearing. The article quoted Trump word for word. They aren't afflicted with your fact free truthy memory.

This is exactly the kind of thing the Nazis did. I rose to your challenge and shoved it right back in your face. You've been owned. Now go make me a sandwich.



Fogdog said:


> _In Trump’s America, however, that woman would face serious consequences. “We need to make sure every single person involved in this plan, including anyone who knew something, but didn’t tell us, is brought to justice,” Trump said in New Hampshire. “These people need to have consequences, big consequences.” _


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You have selective hearing. The article quoted Trump word for word. They aren't afflicted with your fact free truthy memory.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of thing the Nazi's did. I rose to your challenge and shoved it right back in your face. You've been owned. Now go make me a sandwich.


How do you know they quoted word for word? Did they provide a clip of him saying it? Cus I didnt see one. 

I did however watch all his speeches.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you know they quoted word for word? Did they provide a clip of him saying it? Cus I didnt see one.
> 
> I did however watch all his speeches.


if you had been paying attention to those speeches, rather than just passively listening to them in the background as you allowed yourself to be used as a human cum dumpster in order to avoid getting a job, then you would know.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/06/transcript-donald-trump-national-security-speech-224273

there's a transcript for ya, cum dumpster.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I watched the live clips of him talking about this.
> 
> He was saying the family should have been investigated for their knowledge.
> 
> He never said prosecute neighbors who dont report.


TRUMP insinuates frequently when it comes to terrorism. It is his way of shaking his fist to the sky for all you poor Americans that somehow think America can be immune to a global problem.

Consider his promise to "take out the families" of suicide bombers. How about his support for illegal torture? I suppose you are cool with these but somehow think that this would not be the case for a family of a domestic terrorist.

This guy has shown that he will wipe his ass on the laws and Constitution and you people are braying over the DNC criminal hacking? Laughable.

TRUMP! said today that he wants to beat some of the people who spoke against him at the DNC. He left the threat with a promise, "someday". And you people are talking about somebody making fun of a name. Jesus fucking Christ.

Smh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> TRUMP insinuates frequently when it comes to terrorism. It is his way of shaking his fist to the sky for all you poor Americans that somehow think America can be immune to a global problem.
> 
> Consider his promise to "take out the families" of suicide bombers. How about his support for illegal torture? I suppose you are cool with these but somehow think that this would not be the case for a family of a domestic terrorist.
> 
> ...


well said.

i wonder if these people would even vacillate in their seemingly brainwashed support if someone they knew was taken to a dark room by trump's brown shirts.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you know they quoted word for word? Did they provide a clip of him saying it? Cus I didnt see one.
> 
> I did however watch all his speeches.


He's serious about this. He not only said it after the San Bernardino tragedy but later after the Orlando tragedy. I don't have the transcript from the earlier speech but the writer wasn't paraphrasing when he put those quotes around that text. He would have been called out if he made up shit like right wingers are so accustomed to doing.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/donald-j.-trump-addresses-terrorism-immigration-and-national-security

From Trump's own site, the link above contains a transcript of his speech on June 13, about 2/3 down in the transcript, he says he wants us to become a nation of snitches:


*We need to make sure every single last person involved in this plan – including anyone who knew something but didn't tell us – is brought to justice.

If it can be proven that somebody had information about any attack, and did not give this information to authorities, they must serve prison time .





*
Which one is you?

Now, you've been owned twice. You owe me two sandwiches. Make one pastrami. Make the other one of your husband's favorites.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> TRUMP insinuates frequently when it comes to terrorism. It is his way of shaking his fist to the sky for all you poor Americans that somehow think America can be immune to a global problem.
> 
> Consider his promise to "take out the families" of suicide bombers. How about his support for illegal torture? I suppose you are cool with these but somehow think that this would not be the case for a family of a domestic terrorist.
> 
> ...


He's much more literal than you allow him. Of course he can't do all the things that he says in the time he say he can do it but he can make a hash out of the justice system given the chance.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's much more literal than you allow him. Of course he can't do all the things that he says in the time he say he can do it but he can make a hash out of the justice system given the chance.


Just like Hillary creating 10 million jobs.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You dipwad. I'm pointing out that the wing nuts are intensely interested in forcing a woman to term but have no real interest after that. You gave me the perfect example of the hypocrisy of the reactionary right.
> 
> You, just like all the other extremist religious right wing zealots like @Flaming Pie say you want government to stay out of people's lives then get in a high dither about shoving the government right into the most personal and difficult of all choices. "Less government", my ass.
> 
> You can shove your "right" to control a woman's choice wherever you want to. You have the right to choose where to shove it. You have no right to control a woman's body.


I am pro choice.

You can apologize at any time...


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am pro choice.
> 
> You can apologize at any time...


If you've voted for a Republican then you voted for a party that works to deprive people of that choice. Restating your stance:

"I'm pro choice but don't care enough about the issue affect my vote."


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> A woman I have never met chooses to have a kid with a man who then left her and somehow I am the asshole for not stepping up as the baby daddy....
> 
> You know where you can shove your false compassion...


Dude you're the first simple pussy to "step up" for a cowardly, lying, nitwit public servant murderer.
That compassion...put it in the same tax payer bank account that pays out multi mill settlements becuase bitch ass popo rambo out on folks that have no beef period. NLX wise the fuck up dude. You seem young enough to shut the fuck and learn to not be a fucking loser dude. Dont act like you know bro. You don't


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you've voted for a Republican then you voted for a party that works to deprive people of that choice. Restating your stance:
> 
> "I'm pro choice but don't care enough about the issue affect my vote."


Your logic is false.

I have voted for plenty of people where I do not agree with every single position of their platform. In my opinion, I am with the party of choice.

Hillary and the Democratic party want a $15.00 minimum wage right? That isnt freedom. That is the government saying to two people that they cannot agree to a deal paying less than $15.00 per hour. That is a limitation of rights and an extension of government control. And it is one of the biggest planks in the Democratic party platform right now.

So, if you have ever voted for e Democrat then you voted for a party that works to deprive people of that choice. -

It sounds really stupid when turned 180 right?


I am an independent. I have a set of morals and values and freedom, less government, less taxes and more personal responsibility are my tenets. That does not mean I cannot vote for someone who does not believe exactly what I do. It means I get the false choice of 2 or 3 people and I have to pick the best of my limited choices.

But you know all this, you are just trolling.


----------



## Tyler_the_flyer (Jul 30, 2016)

Hillary is a liar and is extremely corrupt. Trump is islamphobic and seems very naive. I hate both of them and I really wish we could get a true libertarian in office. Its too bad the elections are rigged.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude you're the first simple pussy to "step up" for a cowardly, lying, nitwit public servant murderer.
> That compassion...put it in the same tax payer bank account that pays out multi mill settlements becuase bitch ass popo rambo out on folks that have no beef period. NLX wise the fuck up dude. You seem young enough to shut the fuck and learn to not be a fucking loser dude. Dont act like you know bro. You don't


All you do is toss out insults and you still havent managed to find your pants.

You promote the very cage that the government keeps you in. 

If I stop responding to you it is because I have reached the point where I really dont think your opinion matters.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Just like Hillary creating 10 million jobs.


You live in a fact free truth wing nut haze so I don't expect you to accept this. 

First, in her speech a couple days ago, she did not take credit for the success of the past administration. 

Nonetheless, here is one of many sources that says in fact the Obama administration can claim ten million jobs overall accounting for the jobs lost by Bush and nearly 15 million jobs were created by a simple count.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/29/fact-checking-hillary-clintons-speech.html
CLINTON'S CLAIM: "Our economy is so much stronger than when they [the Obama administration] took office. Nearly 15 million new private-sector jobs."

THE FACTS: Since Oct. 2010, the U.S. economy has added nearly 14 million jobs (both private-sector and public-sector) for 69-straight months. And since early 2010, the Labor Department says that 14.8 million private-sector jobs have been created. But that doesn't account for the jobs LOST during the Great Recession during Obama's presidency. The net job growth is 10 million overall jobs


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Tyler_the_flyer said:


> Hillary is a liar and is extremely corrupt. Trump is islamphobic and seems very naive. I hate both of them and I really wish we could get a true libertarian in office. Its too bad the elections are rigged.


"islamphobia" , trump has more troubling issues that that.

If you were to vote who would you cast your vote for .


----------



## Tyler_the_flyer (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "islamphobia" , trump has more troubling issues that that.
> 
> If you were to vote who would you cast your vote for .


I have no clue dude. I really don't. I'v thought about this a lot and I constantly switch from one to the other. And trump has pages and pages of issues but the fact that he wanted to ban an entire religion is what really made him an idiot in my eyes so its the only one i listed. Honestly if I had to vote i'd probably write in a third party option.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You live in a fact free truth wing nut haze so I don't expect you to accept this.
> 
> First, in her speech a couple days ago, she did not take credit for the success of the past administration.
> 
> ...


I heard Obama tell us how well we are off in his speech thursday night. He reminded me of Buck.

I miss all the stores that closed down around here. Places like Sears that has been here all my life.
Small businesses pop up and close in a few months.

The only new jobs are construction for building low income housing projects.

If Hillary creates jobs they will be government jobs that we all will pay for.
Nevermind private sector jobs.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 30, 2016)

Did Chelsea got paid for her speech or was it a freebie?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 30, 2016)

She's gonna steal the election. That bitch.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I heard Obama tell us how well we are off in his speech thursday night. He reminded me of Buck.
> 
> I miss all the stores that closed down around here. Places like Sears that has been here all my life.
> Small businesses pop up and close in a few months.
> ...


Do you really think government jobs are causing the hollowing out of this country?


----------



## justugh (Jul 30, 2016)

it is so simple i do not under stand what the hell is going on

the rosenburgs were the last ppl to go up for treason in this country
the last major case that made the history books ......the amount of proof they had to on them is crap compared to the proof they have with cliton

she is a strait up power hungry twat that thinks the rules does not apply to her as she is one of the Elite class in USA
proof of that u sawl the FBI .......gross incompetent was the verdict and they are still allowing her to run for the highest office in the land

she has been in the game for years .....she knew the rules ....she did not think they applied to her and then she covers it up by deleting the hard drives and breaking them ......she picked what was releases and more then 100 violations in those she picked to release (what about the other 30k she did not give out)

this country was founded on the idea everyone has a vote everyone is the same .........the last 200 years the group of elites (ones with cash) has twisted the system so they control it ( super delegates electoral college ) they both bypass the ppls votes and allow a group of ppl to make the choice for everyone


the system was set for POP vote who ever gets the must votes wins.......not any more the electoral college points ......u can win pop vote and lose the election like in 2004 bush and gore
bush got the electoral college
gore got the pop vote ( he has the most votes he should of won)
with tech today the electoral college has no point ..........it was set up to keep from counting all the votes for 2 months but with a computers and they are what polls shut 2 hours later u have 99% everything tabbed up


fuck this country .........it is england in the 1700 again one set of ppl makes all the choices for everyone ............i can not wait until ppl figure this out for themselves about this and get angry fight back
i am not going to pay one dime in taxes ever again to the state or feds

they can put me up in club fed for a few years save me money i hang tv stars


----------



## b4ds33d (Jul 30, 2016)

the worm, it hath turned.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's serious about this. He not only said it after the San Bernardino tragedy but later after the Orlando tragedy. I don't have the transcript from the earlier speech but the writer wasn't paraphrasing when he put those quotes around that text. He would have been called out if he made up shit like right wingers are so accustomed to doing.
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/donald-j.-trump-addresses-terrorism-immigration-and-national-security
> 
> ...





Tyler_the_flyer said:


> I have no clue dude. I really don't. I'v thought about this a lot and I constantly switch from one to the other. And trump has pages and pages of issues but the fact that he wanted to ban an entire religion is what really made him an idiot in my eyes so its the only one i listed. Honestly if I had to vote i'd probably write in a third party option.


He doesnt want to ban a religion. He wants to a ban on immigrants from countries with high levels of terrorism and when he first said it he was referring to the syrian refugees. The syrian refugees cannot be vetted. The fbi and cia have confirmed this.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> View attachment 3745126
> 
> the worm, it hath turned.


Keep committing yourself you braying ass. I don't want Buck to work too hard after the election to stomp your own shit down your throat.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> it is so simple i do not under stand what the hell is going on
> 
> the rosenburgs were the last ppl to go up for treason in this country
> the last major case that made the history books ......the amount of proof they had to on them is crap compared to the proof they have with cliton
> ...


So what are you saying Squamish Fucker? That Hillary is guilty of treason?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Keep committing yourself you braying ass. I don't want Buck to work too hard after the election to stomp your own shit down your throat.


Just keep on trolling, baby.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I heard Obama tell us how well we are off in his speech thursday night. He reminded me of Buck.
> 
> I miss all the stores that closed down around here. Places like Sears that has been here all my life.
> Small businesses pop up and close in a few months.
> ...


And the typewriter factory that closed. And the buggy whip mill. The VCR repair place. The list is endless.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2016)

is Hillary a robot?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 30, 2016)

Hillary can't not be trusted people!


----------



## zeddd (Jul 30, 2016)

?


----------



## justugh (Jul 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So what are you saying Squamish Fucker? That Hillary is guilty of treason?


no i am saying the american ppl should get the guns head to washington line up everyone that calls themselves a politician or lobbyist and shot them.......mounting heads on a spike wall and ppl in a common person like the system was original designed for ....the country was founded on normal ppl getting away from a elite class ruling it and with in 250 years of that fight we did it to our self with what we have now 1700 and 2000 same fucking thing just some other elite class

look at DC ......a city of ppl ruled by the will of ppl that do not even live there ( the whole weed thing trying to say no the ppls vote does not count it is still illegal taken it to court then enacting rules were federal money is not allowed to be used in the setting up for the rules or shops) effecting making weed impossible to get unless u grow it yourself

the ppl voted it in...... a set of elite ppl said i do not like this and used their power to block the will of the ppl


Hillary clinton is a lying bitch that has no ethics other then get more power and be queen of usa
trump is a blow hard egotistical asshole ........i think he is bored wanted to see if he could do it for cheaper then anyone else in history

they are both horrible choices .......it is the south park
douche bag vs tard sandwich
http://southpark.cc.com/clips/154582/debate-2004

this is what the i will see at the prez debates ..........am i wrong in thinking this

this is way i am say









that covers it
VOTE BUT VOTE FOR
NONE OF THE ABOVE
force better options no one said u had to pick one of them just because that is what is offered ........they are both crap


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He doesnt want to ban a religion. He wants to a ban on immigrants from countries with high levels of terrorism and when he first said it he was referring to the syrian refugees. The syrian refugees cannot be vetted. The fbi and cia have confirmed this.


Face it, you are voting for a Nazi leader.






Which one are you?

where are my samiches?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just keep on trolling, baby.


I don't even know a word for what _you_ are doing in here.

Embarrassing would be the closest perhaps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> no i am saying the american ppl should get the guns head to washington line up everyone that calls themselves a politician or lobbyist and shot them.......mounting heads on a spike wall and ppl in a common person like the system was original designed for ....the country was founded on normal ppl getting away from a elite class ruling it and with in 250 years of that fight we did it to our self with what we have now 1700 and 2000 same fucking thing just some other elite class
> 
> look at DC ......a city of ppl ruled by the will of ppl that do not even live there ( the whole weed thing trying to say no the ppls vote does not count it is still illegal taken it to court then enacting rules were federal money is not allowed to be used in the setting up for the rules or shops) effecting making weed impossible to get unless u grow it yourself
> 
> ...


Oh good. I thought you were going to say something _stupid.
_
DC is a nice city. I lived there for a number of years - still visit regularly. I would consider moving back there but it is kind of expensive. All those government workers. I am guessing once their heads are on spikes it will come down a bit. Maybe even Georgetown will be affordable. The gardens are nice.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> no i am saying the american ppl should get the guns head to washington line up everyone that calls themselves a politician or lobbyist and shot them.......mounting heads on a spike wall and ppl in a common person like the system was original designed for ....the country was founded on normal ppl getting away from a elite class ruling it and with in 250 years of that fight we did it to our self with what we have now 1700 and 2000 same fucking thing just some other elite class
> 
> look at DC ......a city of ppl ruled by the will of ppl that do not even live there ( the whole weed thing trying to say no the ppls vote does not count it is still illegal taken it to court then enacting rules were federal money is not allowed to be used in the setting up for the rules or shops) effecting making weed impossible to get unless u grow it yourself
> 
> ...


From everything I've read of your posts and I've read a few, I think you are speaking rhetorically about that trip to DC with your guns. For your sake I hope so. Take a few more tokes and mow the lawn. You'll feel better afterward.

I'd prefer you not throw your vote away but it's your right to do so.

It sounds like you prefer Trump. Really?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2016)

Keep in mind both parties admire and benefit from China's labor/social/environmental laws.

If it works there, it will work here. Oh if we could just get rid of those pesky EPA regs....


----------



## justugh (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> From everything I've read of your posts and I've read a few, I think you are speaking rhetorically about that trip to DC with your guns. For your sake I hope so. Take a few more tokes and mow the lawn. You'll feel better afterward.
> 
> I'd prefer you not throw your vote away but it's your right to do so.
> 
> It sounds like you prefer Trump. Really?


no i mean it .......back to the old 1600 traitors and criminals heads mounted on pikes on the road to the capital 
i think the politicians in this country are nothing but criminals and crooks doing what ever the hell they want for money or power .....becuase they know they can get away with it as they have been for years ....they have no ethics or morals at all they say what they need to then do what they want 

and u ppl keep electing them in ..........

u know about KAT .....Artem Vaulin
the guy is from ukraine .......not a usa citizen not anything ........USA and the ppl with money wanted his head .......so they track him for a year and he is picked up in poland and now being shipped back here to Chicago for trail ..........they have no right he was not in USA he is not a citizen they are forcing their will on him ......ukraine does not have the internet laws like USA he broke no law where he lives he did nothing wrong 


laws do not matter under the current goverment .......it is not longer for the ppl by the ppl ......we are nothing but slaves now middle class is never going to get ahead lower class is never going to get ahead ......american dream of having a better life for kids is dead


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> no i mean it .......back to the old 1600 traitors and criminals heads mounted on pikes on the road to the capital
> i think the politicians in this country are nothing but criminals and crooks doing what ever the hell they want for money or power .....becuase they know they can get away with it as they have been for years ....they have no ethics or morals at all they say what they need to then do what they want
> 
> and u ppl keep electing them in ..........
> ...


So, then Donald Trump is your guy?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> From everything I've read of your posts and I've read a few, I think you are speaking rhetorically about that trip to DC with your guns. For your sake I hope so. Take a few more tokes and mow the lawn. You'll feel better afterward.
> 
> I'd prefer you not throw your vote away but it's your right to do so.
> 
> It sounds like you prefer Trump. Really?


Nope. Meet the Squamish Fucker, or just_ugh. Nothing rhetorical at all. He's lots of fun.


----------



## desert dude (Jul 30, 2016)

Wall street trusts Hillary. A LOT!

"
Hedge fund owners and employees have so far this election cycle contributed nearly $48.5 million for Hillary Clinton, compared to about $19,000 for Donald Trump, an indication that Wall Street is clearly backing the Democratic presidential nominee."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/07/30/wall-street-for-hillary-clinton-has-48-5m-in-hedge-fund-backing-compared-to-trumps-19m.html


----------



## schuylaar (Jul 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ?


The medusa does surprisingly look like DWS.


----------



## justugh (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, then Donald Trump is your guy?


NONE OF THE ABOVE 

every year i vote i write in a name of someone i think would be better ....this year "anyone but those 2 "


----------



## desert dude (Jul 30, 2016)

justugh said:


> NONE OF THE ABOVE
> 
> every year i vote i write in a name of someone i think would be better ....this year "anyone but those 2 "


I do the same. Johnson this year.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 30, 2016)

Do some research on Donald playboy Trump. You want some trash. Lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Face it, you are voting for a Nazi leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Face it, you are voting for a Nazi leader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never support genocide.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't even know a word for what _you_ are doing in here.
> 
> Embarrassing would be the closest perhaps.


Embarrassing is the ass you have made yourself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Embarrassing is the ass you have made yourself.


It did not come all at once. I had to read a whole bunch of your posts.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would never support genocide.


hitler didn't lead off with genocide either.

read a fucking history book, brainwashed simpleton.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would never support genocide.


Yet you support an man who would carpet bomb heavily populated cities in northern Iraq even though practically all living there are being held hostage by ISIS.

What a dunce. You are saying "Hitler killed off Jews, Trump doesn't say he will kill off Jews, he's not at Nazi". You dismiss all the other things he's doing and just focus on that. Like turning this country into a police state and a nation of snitches.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yet you support an man who would carpet bomb heavily populated cities in northern Iraq even though practically all living there are being held hostage by ISIS.
> 
> What a dunce. You are saying "Hitler killed off Jews, Trump doesn't say he will kill off Jews, he's not at Nazi". You dismiss all the other things he's doing and just focus on that. Like turning this country into a police state and a nation of snitches.


Yeah.. he never said that. Show me where he said lets carpet bomb civilians.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

*"The other thing with the terrorists is you have to take out their families, when you get these terrorists, you have to take out their families. They care about their lives, don't kid yourself. When they say they don't care about their lives, you have to take out their families" *


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

You don't think ISIS wouldn't have hostage civilians in those oil fields that he wants to "bomb the hell out of"?
http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2015/07/08/donald-trump-isis-strategy-oil-iraq-bts-ac.cnn

How do you think he would "take out their families" of ISIS fighters -- with peacock feathers? Where do you think those families live? They most certainly will be living with people around them. Comments made by the Donald about killing the families of ISIS fighters can be heard between 0:10 and 0:60 in the video link below:






The dude is a Nazi for sure. Hitler liked to talk about "obliterating" his opponent. Donald does the same.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

let's not forget how trump wants to register all people from a certain scapegoated religion (straight from the hitler playbook) and make them wear special identification badges (straight from the hitler playbook).

brainwashed racist cretins like pie will just shrug this off like the good little foot soldier she is.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You don't think ISIS wouldn't have hostage civilians in those oil fields that he wants to "bomb the hell out of"?
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/politics/2015/07/08/donald-trump-isis-strategy-oil-iraq-bts-ac.cnn
> 
> How do you think he would "take out their families" of ISIS fighters -- with peacock feathers? Where do you think those families live? They most certainly will be living with people around them. Comments made by the Donald about killing the families of ISIS fighters can be heard between 0:10 and 0:60 in the video link below:
> ...


When Gadaffi fucked around Regan blew up his house...

What do terrorists fear?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When Gadaffi fucked around Regan blew up his house...
> 
> What do terrorists fear?


people not buying into their propaganda and narrative and their numbers shrinking.

hence why they use donald trump as a recruiting tool, hence why responsible leaders don't call it a war on "radical islamic terrorism".

dumbass.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> When Gadaffi fucked around Regan blew up his house...
> 
> What do terrorists fear?


They can't be all that afraid of bombs falling on their houses. Obama has been doing just that for the past eight years. He kills their leaders and their families and another one just takes their place. I hate that he does it and it isn't particularly effective. Terrorism has spread during that same time. 

But you believe that it works therefore you consider it a fact. More right wing truthy think.

Bombing families of terrorists is demonstrably ineffective at stopping terrorism.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


>


Man, this is too full of crap for me to even discuss. I'll just put you on ignore rather than dignify your post with a response.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Man, this is too full of crap for me to even discuss. I'll just put you on ignore rather than dignify your post with a response.



Whoot!! my day is just getting better and better...

Unless you are lying about it like the last 2 times!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Whoot!! my day is just getting better and better...
> 
> Unless you are lying about it like the last 2 times!!


jesusfuck, learn how to read messages on a forum. he wasn't even talking to you.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Man, this is too full of crap for me to even discuss. I'll just put you on ignore rather than dignify your post with a response.


Explain why Henry fords factories weren't bombed. When their neighboring factories were bombed


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They can't be all that afraid of bombs falling on their houses. Obama has been doing just that for the past eight years. He kills their leaders and their families and another one just takes their place. I hate that he does it and it isn't particularly effective. Terrorism has spread during that same time.
> 
> But you believe that it works therefore you consider it a fact. More right wing truthy think.
> 
> Bombing families of terrorists is demonstrably ineffective at stopping terrorism.


I guess my earlier question is which is more likely to result in more terrorists - carpet bombing or drones...

I have always been of the mind that I would really find the drones more radicalizing. First, they don't have any warning whatsoever. They know the things are up there but fly so high that it is tough to see them. But suddenly... boom! Secondly, the feeling of helplessness to know that their enemy doesn't even give them a chance to fire at a human - because that human is far away, maybe in America; they may have dinner with their family this very evening. To me the use of drones invites attacks in America.

Carpet bombing may be more effective in the absolute sense in that it leaves far fewer survivors to radicalize. My biggest problem is the need to indiscriminately kill millions of people. I have some issues with that. You cannot kill everybody and those that are not killed will probably be drawn into violence at a higher rate than those subjected to drones.

What I particularly resent about TRUMPS! views is the notion that this is a problem that he can solve quickly if he shows enough fortitude and strength. This simply is not true according to anybody who knows a damn about terrorism. His claim that it is shows a lack of knowledge about the problem or that he is just outright being disingenuous as he has been on so many things. Saying that a large security problem such as terrorism can be "solved" in a short time leads me to believe he will be demanding extraordinary powers or making his own attempt at ruling through executive order. Additionally, I believe he would tend to abuse the clandestine nature of Homeland Security as a way to escape oversight. 

In my view, America has done a very good job of avoiding the brunt of terrorism. I certainly do not see the world as that resembling what the TRUMP! described when he "nailed it" in his speech.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I guess my earlier question is which is more likely to result in more terrorists - carpet bombing or drones...
> 
> I have always been of the mind that I would really find the drones more radicalizing. First, they don't have any warning whatsoever. They know the things are up there but fly so high that it is tough to see them. But suddenly... boom! Secondly, the feeling of helplessness to know that their enemy doesn't even give them a chance to fire at a human - because that human is far away, maybe in America; they may have dinner with their family this very evening. To me the use of drones invites attacks in America.
> 
> ...


If we were not ignoring the sovereignty of any country we feel like and get the focus back on America we are going to invite attacks. However, countries that dont do this are subject to attacks as well. Because it is a religious holy war.

Obama promised to get us out of all this. Although I disagreed with some of the methods and tactics ultimately I agree fundamentally we should be out. Of course, he didnt get out, he just got into the messes he wanted to get into. No different than Bush in that respect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If we were not ignoring the sovereignty of any country we feel like and get the focus back on America we are going to invite attacks. However, countries that dont do this are subject to attacks as well. Because it is a religious holy war.
> 
> Obama promised to get us out of all this. Although I disagreed with some of the methods and tactics ultimately I agree fundamentally we should be out. Of course, he didnt get out, he just got into the messes he wanted to get into. No different than Bush in that respect.


literally everything you just typed is false. impressive, even for you.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I guess my earlier question is which is more likely to result in more terrorists - carpet bombing or drones...
> 
> I have always been of the mind that I would really find the drones more radicalizing. First, they don't have any warning whatsoever. They know the things are up there but fly so high that it is tough to see them. But suddenly... boom! Secondly, the feeling of helplessness to know that their enemy doesn't even give them a chance to fire at a human - because that human is far away, maybe in America; they may have dinner with their family this very evening. To me the use of drones invites attacks in America.
> 
> ...


I don't think either are particularly effective at winning the hearts and minds of a population. Maybe you are right about the invisible and constant threat is more radicalizing. The thing is, we've been using drones for a long time now and the situation has only spread and gotten worse. Carpet bombing is an attack on an entire populace and is an international war crime for good reason. Not that drone strikes aren't illegal by international law too. But neither "break the will" of the opponent, that is proven.

The US is the aggressor worldwide and seen by the world as the major threat to peace. If we want peace, and I'm not sure the oligarchs do, we need to stop threatening others. That's the only way to set up conditions for building bridges with other cultures and its people. WWII finally ended but it was the Marshall Plan that won the peace. We support Israel in order to use them as an excuse for attacking other countries and enable the US to control oil supply. Our relationship with the radical Islamic Saudi government is all about the same. The leaders of our country thus far have shown no sign of even wanting peace. So, drone strikes vs carpet bombing? Can I vote no to both?


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Explain why Henry fords factories weren't bombed. When their neighboring factories were bombed


Cringe

Find a different shit room pus bag


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Cringe
> 
> Find a different shit room pus bag


The reality and what we're are taught are two different stories. I'm not a nazi, I just know that there's a lot more to the story than were told. Hitler did work with the rothchilds and I don't believe that the nazis weren't brutal but explain what the truth is then? I'm prob an expert on ww2 and we killed 16 million civilians ourselves intentionally in Germany alone. America killed even more in Japan. And Stalin he was just as bad or worse. An Great Britain is prob the biggest imperialist of them all. I'm Irish and what has been done to the Irish is an incredible atrocity that history books choose to ignore. So I do believe hitler worked with the west at some point. And we assumed their scientists esp for the space race and atom bomb right away. Hitler was spotted in Argentina shortly after the fall of Berlin. Fbi files clearly show records of hitler sightings. So there's much more to the story than meets the eye. And as far as anti Semitic shit, most of my friends are Jewish, like csb seeds esp, one of my best friends so I'm not hater on Jews.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The reality and what we're are taught are two different stories. I'm not a nazi, I just know that there's a lot more to the story than were told. Hitler did work with the rothchilds and I don't believe that the nazis weren't brutal but explain what the truth is then? I'm prob an expert on ww2 and we killed 16 million civilians ourselves intentionally in Germany alone. America killed even more in Japan. And Stalin he was just as bad or worse. An Great Britain is prob the biggest imperialist of them all. I'm Irish and what has been done to the Irish is an incredible atrocity that history books choose to ignore. So I do believe hitler worked with the west at some point. And we assumed their scientists esp for the space race and atom bomb right away. Hitler was spotted in Argentina shortly after the fall of Berlin. Fbi files clearly show records of hitler sightings. So there's much more to the story than meets the eye. And as far as anti Semitic shit, most of my friends are Jewish, like csb seeds esp, one of my best friends so I'm not hater on Jews.


too fucking stupid to be read or taken seriously.

you started out with shit and vomiting oozing from your post.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Whoot!! my day is just getting better and better...
> 
> Unless you are lying about it like the last 2 times!!


Umm, well, OK if you want me to ignore you I will but if you look real hard at the post, you'll see it wasn't to you. I keep you around for laughs but if you want me to ignore you then just ask.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> too fucking stupid to be read or taken seriously.
> 
> you started out with shit and vomiting oozing from your post.


Obviously you don't know history well


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Obviously you don't know history well


In one second i can tell you're a fucking disposable clown toy


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> In one second i can tell you're a fucking disposable clown toy


Let all your little hatred out lol. You think I care what u think. I'm not insulting anyone but stating other theories you obviously can't handle with your agenda


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

Truth is America is the great evil. We killed the natives off first. Then once slavery became unfashionable we started giving some others some rights and still today we aren't over it. And we continue to financially inslave the "useful idiots" as were called. We are killing all over the world and should be held liable for war crimes ourselves many times over.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Truth is America is the great evil. We killed the natives off first. Then once slavery became unfashionable we started giving some others some rights and still today we aren't over it. And we continue to financially inslave the "useful idiots" as were called. We are killing all over the world and should be held liable for war crimes ourselves many times over.


Silent reflection bro....silent being the operative word


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Silent reflection bro....silent being the operative word


I have yet to see any silence from you. Only insults. I have the right to an opinion. Like I said I'm not anti Semitic I just know there's more to the story than told. I'm Irish so I have no dogs in that fight, but my own.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> You spew insults not facts dude. Your ignorant, plain and simple


Dude characterizing the shit talk you post as straight up idiocy is what this is about. I can tell you're a half wit. Nothing wrong with being dull. The fucked up part is youre dumber than fuck trying to evangelize your asshole racist commitments and creation camp beliefs. Because of that I'm pointing out that your posts reflect an imbecile's fantasies.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude characterizing the shit talk you post as straight up idiocy is what this is about. I can tell you're a half wit. Nothing wrong with being dull. The fucked up part is youre dumber than fuck trying to evangelize your asshole racist commitments and creation camp beliefs. Because of that I'm pointing out that your posts reflect an imbecile's fantasies.


Once again only insults and nonsense. No facts. Bye


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Obviously your closed minded to the truth. So please spout more hate like you are.


it's not hatred. i pity you more than anything else. i just don't want other people to be as stupid as you are.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not hatred. i pity you more than anything else. i just don't want other people to be as stupid as you are.


No facts either just insults. Bye


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Once again only insults and nonsense. No facts. Bye


Stay away bitch. Youre gonna get your wig split in here


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> No facts either just insults. Bye


that same youtube channel also features a video about robert sepehr, aka the racist anthropologist.

when people put shit into their bodies, they feel like shit. when they put shit into their minds, they think like shit.

the theories you espouse are indefensible and already debunked many times over.

"jews attacked the nazis first" is a retarded theory peddled by loons, morons, anti-semites, racists, and neo-nazis alike.

which one are you?

@Flaming Pie i hope you are seeing what types of intolerably horrible people your threads and your savior attract.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Stay away bitch. Youre gonna get your wig split in here


i agree with you here. to even debate wildly anti-semitic theories like this asshole is peddling is not only pointless, it is counterproductive. to debate him would be to legitimize him. his ideas are not worthy of debate, the falsehoods he espouses are not even debatable. they are just false.

this is neo-nazi propaganda, which once again has somehow found its way into an anti-hillary/pro-trump thread.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Truth is America is the great evil. We killed the natives off first. Then once slavery became unfashionable we started giving some others some rights and still today we aren't over it. And we continue to financially inslave the "useful idiots" as were called. We are killing all over the world and should be held liable for war crimes ourselves many times over.



I did not kill off any natives, I wasnt born at the time. We are financially enslaved by an out of control government. If they didnt confiscate so much money and were accountable for what they spent then maybe they couldnt go running all over the world killing people.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I did not kill off any natives, I wasnt born at the time. We are financially enslaved by an out of control government. If they didnt confiscate so much money and were accountable for what they spent then maybe they couldnt go running all over the world killing people.


Me neither or my relatatives. We were slaves ourselves and came to America to escape oppression to find out its at the highest levels everywhere. Man you mention hitler and everyone loses their minds. Not that you did.


----------



## testiclees (Jul 30, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I did not kill off any natives, I wasnt born at the time. We are financially enslaved by an out of control government. If they didnt confiscate so much money and were accountable for what they spent then maybe they couldnt go running all over the world killing people.


 you supported romney!
Cringe
Dumb as fuck...


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 30, 2016)

The Irish oppression is the worst of all in the white mans world. It's hard to feel like I'm white even because. I have direct ties still to Ireland so I have seen and heard atrocities of the worst kind. On both sides as well. The Ira was way wrong in killing civilians as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 30, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The Irish oppression is the worst of all in the white mans world. It's hard to feel like I'm white even because. I have direct ties still to Ireland so I have seen and heard atrocities of the worst kind. On both sides as well. The Ira was way wrong in killing civilians as well.


https://www.splcenter.org/hatewatch/2016/04/19/how-myth-irish-slaves-became-favorite-meme-racists-online

 

give it a rest, skinhead. your propaganda is transparent. it has already been debunked many times over.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

Btw the rothchilds still control everything and the builderburger group as well as some other elitist societies. And every country has its factions and players in the power struggle but the overall puppet master is the central bank Rothchild dynasty. Control of money + media + world leaders = the boss. Whether you like what I said or not the truth is all out there but no one will ever fully know the real truth of ww2, or to what degree the nazis were working with the powers that be. Hitler til the end supposedly thought he could swing a deal with the allies and convince them the ussr was the greatest threat. Patton himself wanted to march to Moscow even. And the soviets swallowed up the bulk of Europe to influence them after the war since they did the work and wanted control. Patton was held hours outside of Prague because Ike didn't think it was worth losing our boys, which they regretted later. Berlin too. See I'm giving facts, that video I don't believe in its entirety either and think it's a bit rascist but I do believe hitler did work out some deal. His body was never found, and the supposed body they did find was dna tested and not him or Eva Braun. And Stalin once said even he knew the allies let hitler escape and was last seen taking uboat rides to South America. I watched a film from South America on this topic. The nazis even supposedly sent a group to Antarctica and built bases there. But mengela, eichmann, and many other top nazis escaped to South America. And how many were even hunted down? There is a ton of sketchy shit in ww2 and the real truth is hidden in theories and mysteries. But the Rothchild monopoly and the Zionist movements history are both well known things. I personally think hitler traded gold, art and some sacrificial lambs to save his own hide and escape. He did hold most of Europes treasures. And hitler even could be Rothchild spawn. His grandmother worked for the baron as a servent and had an illegitimate son, alois hitler who moved his way up to a decent official in the Austrian customs. Adolf spring boarded to fuhrer of Germany. You just don't rise like that esp to fuhrer without powerful people backing you, or even president of a country for that matter. A quick look at us presidents even shows the family tree of wealth controlling things. But you don't have to take my word for it. I figured I'd give facts and some opinion. Not call names and act like I'm special  lol


----------



## testiclees (Jul 31, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Btw the rothchilds still control everything and the builderburger group as well as some other elitist societies. And every country has its factions and players in the power struggle but the overall puppet master is the central bank Rothchild dynasty. Control of money + media + world leaders = the boss. Whether you like what I said or not the truth is all out there but no one will ever fully know the real truth of ww2, or to what degree the nazis were working with the powers that be. Hitler til the end supposedly thought he could swing a deal with the allies and convince them the ussr was the greatest threat. Patton himself wanted to march to Moscow even. And the soviets swallowed up the bulk of Europe to influence them after the war since they did the work and wanted control. Patton was held hours outside of Prague because Ike didn't think it was worth losing our boys, which they regretted later. Berlin too. See I'm giving facts, that video I don't believe in its entirety either and think it's a bit rascist but I do believe hitler did work out some deal. His body was never found, and the supposed body they did find was dna tested and not him or Eva Braun. And Stalin once said even he knew the allies let hitler escape and was last seen taking uboat rides to South America. I watched a film from South America on this topic. The nazis even supposedly sent a group to Antarctica and built bases there. But mengela, eichmann, and many other top nazis escaped to South America. And how many were even hunted down? There is a ton of sketchy shit in ww2 and the real truth is hidden in theories and mysteries. But the Rothchild monopoly and the Zionist movements history are both well known things. I personally think hitler traded gold, art and some sacrificial lambs to save his own hide and escape. He did hold most of Europes treasures. And hitler even could be Rothchild spawn. His grandmother worked for the baron as a servent and had an illegitimate son, alois hitler who moved his way up to a decent official in the Austrian customs. Adolf spring boarded to fuhrer of Germany. You just don't rise like that esp to fuhrer without powerful people backing you, or even president of a country for that matter. A quick look at us presidents even shows the family tree of wealth controlling things. But you don't have to take my word for it. I figured I'd give facts and some opinion. Not call names and act like I'm special  lol


Nobody is gonna read that fecal cascade.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

angrybollox is still,well, angry, cheered me right up


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

you got such stupid fukwit choices politically ha ha good fukin laugh


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you got such stupid fukwit choices politically ha ha good fukin laugh


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

http://yournewswire.com/the-irish-slaves-what-they-will-never-tell-you-in-history/


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> http://yournewswire.com/the-irish-slaves-what-they-will-never-tell-you-in-history/


I wrote about the irish slave trade on riu previously, watch out for the incomming


----------



## testiclees (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I wrote about the irish slave trade on riu previously, watch out for the incomming


Nice get together of the discharge club
Hey you fucking imbecile goat bois @Dankonomics_genetics could get a 3way butt fuck [email protected], should be along soon.


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nice get together of the discharge club
> Hey you fucking imbecile goat bois @Dankonomics_genetics could get a 3way butt fuck [email protected], should be along soon.


good raging irrelevant bollox


----------



## testiclees (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> good raging irrelevant bollox


Don your capt. Cook outfit and your boy can be a juvenile irish pegboy / slave. Catch my drift lout?


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

projecting your sick paedophile fantasy you fukin chomo? lol, no offence


----------



## zeddd (Jul 31, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3745881


who owns your federal reserve, there is a very oblique clue in the photo for the eagle eyed


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

ok, i'll give the new guy and obvious sock a like for that.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> who owns your federal reserve, there is a very oblique clue in the photo for the eagle eyed


----------



## bundee1 (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you got such stupid fukwit choices politically ha ha good fukin laugh


And the Brits are the shining example of voters choosing wisely? All hail Mrs Doubtfire I mean the Queen.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

zeddd said:


> I wrote about the irish slave trade on riu previously, watch out for the incomming


The truth dosent suit everyone does it? But it makes it easy to weed out the less intelligent by posting and watching them all get nasty and call names instead of facts or opinions besides brief ones with no basis of info behind them. Just shows how little they know and the first thing they do is turn to insults, ignorance is bliss though


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm sorry what are you asking?
> 
> I think there need to be options for people who are victims of rape or incest. There is plenty of support offered for that.
> 
> ...


I can't read your mind and a bit of data isn't really information. The number is just that. Why is the fact that 1% of women get abortions due to rape so important to you? What's the difference if it's .5% or 1% or 10%. 

Also, I can't tell from your diatribe, would you exclude all other women from access to abortion services? Because selfish?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The truth dosent suit everyone does it? But it makes it easy to weed out the less intelligent by posting and watching them all get nasty and call names instead of facts or opinions besides brief ones with no basis of info behind them. Just shows how little they know and the first thing they do is turn to insults, ignorance is bliss though


sorry you got outed so quickly as an anti-semitic conspiracy peddling loser. happens to a lot of people like you around here.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 31, 2016)

This thread......


----------



## testiclees (Jul 31, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> The truth dosent suit everyone does it? But it makes it easy to weed out the less intelligent by posting and watching them all get nasty and call names instead of facts or opinions besides brief ones with no basis of info behind them. Just shows how little they know and the first thing they do is turn to insults, ignorance is bliss though


Cringefull gibberish, fresh from your asshole.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 31, 2016)

> "Clinton Cash" author, Peter Schweizer, recently took to the airwaves to explain why the IRS investigation of the Clinton Foundation should be a "big deal" (also see Clinton Cash: "Devastating" Documentary Reveals How Clintons Went From "Dead Broke" To Mega Wealthy") even though he *expressed some "skepticism" over the ability of Obama's IRS to run an impartial investigation*. As we we've reported (see "IRS Launches Investigation Of Clinton Foundation"), the IRS recently launched an investigation of the Clinton Foundation after receiving a letter signed by 64 Republicans of the House of Representative which described the Clinton Foundation as a “*lawless ‘pay-to-play’ enterprise that has been operating under a cloak of philanthropy for years.*”
> 
> Somehow we, too, are doubtful that the IRS will lead this investigation with the same kind of vigor they displayed when looking into local Tea Party organizations and religious charities during the last election cycle.
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-31/why-irs-probing-clinton-foundation-clinton-cash-author-explains



> In light of the IRS investigation, we also decided to take a quick look at the Clinton Foundation financials (full reports can be found here). To our "surprise," we discovered that, in fact, *only 13.6% of the $248 million of expenditures made by the Foundation in 2014 were for "direct program expenditures"* while the remainder went to salaries and amorphous expense buckets like "Professional and Consulting" and "Meetings and Training." *We're very hopeful that this is the type of "efficiency" that Hillary can bring to the various federal organizations. After all, spending 13.6 cents of every dollar on actual stated objectives would be a huge improvement for many federal entities.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

OGEvilgenius said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-07-31/why-irs-probing-clinton-foundation-clinton-cash-author-explains


it's comforting to me to know that vehement racists who literally oppose multiculturalism are so steadfast against the candidate i support.

i am very glad that you are not on my side, klanman.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't read your mind and a bit of data isn't really information. The number is just that. Why is the fact that 1% of women get abortions due to rape so important to you? What's the difference if it's .5% or 1% or 10%.
> 
> Also, I can't tell from your diatribe, would you exclude all other women from access to abortion services? Because selfish?


Yes. I think abortion should be reserved for rape and incest. 

I would be ok with free contraceptives, especially the copper iud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes. I think abortion should be reserved for rape and incest.
> 
> I would be ok with free contraceptives, especially the copper iud.


then why are you voting for people who think that IUDs are murder, since they can (rarely) prevent the implantation of a fertilized egg?

that's what mike pence thinks, sweetheart. 

let me know if you need more explanations as to why you are not smart enough to keep from voting against your own stated beliefs.


----------



## fruits of labor (Jul 31, 2016)

Wtf is this...is this a political site?..keep the damn politics and religion at home ladies and gentleman...thats a well know rule...Thought i was here to talk mother earth.!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then why are you voting for people who think that IUDs are murder, since they can (rarely) prevent the implantation of a fertilized egg?
> 
> that's what mike pence thinks, sweetheart.
> 
> let me know if you need more explanations as to why you are not smart enough to keep from voting against your own stated beliefs.


That sucks, if that is actually what he thinks. Tho I doubt it. You do love to troll me.

Still better than hillary.

Kisses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That sucks, if that is actually what he thinks. Tho I doubt it. You do love to troll me.
> 
> Still better than hillary.
> 
> Kisses.


mike pence doesn't make exceptions for rape or incest either.

i am not trolling you, you are just not a well-informed voter.

you are low information, and even lower intelligence.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

fruits of labor said:


> Wtf is this...is this a political site?..keep the damn politics and religion at home ladies and gentleman...thats a well know rule...Thought i was here to talk mother earth.!!!


It's ok. The majority of people stay outta here. I like a challenge tho.

Check the organics section. Some good infobombs in there.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mike pence doesn't make exceptions for rape or incest either.
> 
> i am not trolling you, you are just not a well-informed voter.
> 
> you are low information, and even lower intelligence.


That's what i would expect you to say. I have you pegged. Lol.

I can predict every response. Its so fucking funny!


----------



## mynameisnobody (Jul 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> So you're saying the Wealthy Jews were in league with Hitler?
> 
> That's obviously some good rock you sucked dick for today.


 How cute a baby sock.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes. I think abortion should be reserved for rape and incest.
> 
> I would be ok with free contraceptives, especially the copper iud.


So you want the government to interfere with lives of people who hold different beliefs. But want a smaller less intrusive government. That's twisted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you want the government to interfere with lives of people who hold different beliefs. But want a smaller less intrusive government. That's twisted.


You believe it is a bundle of cells. Science says it is more than that. It is a preprogrammed person.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You believe it is a bundle of cells. Science says it is more than that. It is a preprogrammed person.


that "preprogrammed person" does not even survive within the mother about 20% of the time for the first 12 weeks. it is more of a fragile parasite. and after 12 weeks, tests are routinely performed to determine if it suffers from any number of trisomy abnormalities. these might not get detected even up to 16-18 weeks..

do you really want to force women to give birth to what they know will be a child who suffers from fatal and painful abnormalities?

if the doctor (who was paid for by our tax dollars, not yours) told you that your baby would die before it was 5 years old, would you have gone on to give birth to that child, knowing that it would suffer painfully for all of its few years on earth?

you really are a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You believe it is a bundle of cells. Science says it is more than that. It is a preprogrammed person.


No, it can't live outside a woman's body. Not all women hold the belief you have -- that it's a person. Unitil it is born, it is a parasite. Most believe the parasite is an it until it can live outside a body. Once it is living outside a body then the baby is born. That's my belief and I'm not saying you have to live by it. Just stop fucking with others is all I ask.

You hold a belief and want to force others who don't hold it to live by yours. Fortunately, we've a lot of history of court's preventing zealots like you from controlling others who don't hold your belief. States like Texas keep trying to force a religious belief down non believer's throats. By doing so they fuck up peoples lives, insisting they must support a parasite living in their body. Go away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jul 31, 2016)

Yeah... you both are disgusting.


----------



## stardustsailor (Jul 31, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You cant get a prescription filled or another loan. Youre a paper assed clown


Dude,you must 've some serious issues going on ...
It's evident all over ...Your avatar ,nick,signature ,posts ...

Take care ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah... you both are disgusting.


you want to force women to give birth to trisomy 13 rape babies, and we are the disgusting ones?

kill yourself now.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

stardustsailor said:


> Greetings from Greece !
> Hillary Kligon vs Donald Duck ?
> No other alternatives ?
> .........
> ...


Actually, I don't think Greece is without hope. You and your country have my best wises. Our political system if one can call it that must be pretty much one big shit show to people watching it from afar. 

But there is a silver lining, I hope you are entertained.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

stardustsailor said:


> Dude,you must 've some serious issues going on ...
> It's evident all over ...Your avatar ,nick,signature ,posts ...
> 
> Take care ...


Me or uncle buck?

Im a chick.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah... you both are disgusting.


I think zealots are disgusting. Live your beliefs however you like, don't force them on others and maybe you won't get nuggies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think zealots are disgusting. Live your beliefs however you like, don't force them on others and maybe you won't get nuggies.


I think it is disgusting that you call a baby a parasite.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think it is disgusting that you call a baby a parasite.


Well, look at what it does to a woman's body and tell me that it doesn't fit the description of a parasite.
par·a·site
ˈperəˌsīt/
_noun_

an organism that lives in or on another organism (its host) and benefits by deriving nutrients at the host's expense.
Its not a baby until it's born.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Well, look at what it does to a woman's body and tell me that it doesn't loosely fit the description of a parasite.
> par·a·site
> ˈperəˌsīt/
> _noun_
> ...


Science defines it as offspring. As two half dna sequences making a whole. Conception creates the dna of the child that determines its every characteristic.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Science defines it as offspring. As two half dna sequences making a whole. Conception creates the dna of the child that determines its every characteristic.


The process that eventually becomes a baby is amazing and awe inspiring. That a woman can nurture life and give birth to a brand new human is too. But its a parasite until it is not. We have a difference in belief. The difference between us is I don't care if you live by a different set of beliefs than mine. Have as many babies as you like. I'll even support your access to federal food and medical funding if you can't afford it. Alternatively, I think China's one child policy was incredibly evil because it forced women to have abortions. As with Mao, you are a zealot who would force others to live by your beliefs. Fuck that.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think it is disgusting that you call a baby a parasite.


only fragile worthless parasite around here is testicles


----------



## zeddd (Aug 1, 2016)

lol technically it cant be classed as a parasite as it has the host dna and is therefore progeny, but science is tough


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 1, 2016)

im a flea on testicle's balls. fuck donald trump


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Aug 1, 2016)

stardustsailor said:


> Dude,you must 've some serious issues going on ...
> It's evident all over ...Your avatar ,nick,signature ,posts ...
> 
> Take care ...


Bro,its tragic and absurd that you crawl up my ass while your own issues fester. 

Your impotent resentment and the perennial emergency that is greece, cant be adressed by going forensic on me.

Concern yourself with failures closer to your crumbling home, particularly the one staring you in the mirror.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You believe it is a bundle of cells. Science says it is more than that. It is a preprogrammed person.


Your 'science' like your morality is faux, conveniently in the service of your hypocricy.

You remain a hideous sow.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> lol technically it cant be classed as a parasite as it has the host dna and is therefore progeny, but science is tough


"Science is tough" brilliant. That was this months lesson from your carer? Well done indeed wanker.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 1, 2016)

zeddd said:


> ha ha ha a foetus is a parasite, lol stupid stupid cunt...


Foetus provides no benefit for the mother, it's therefore not a symbiotic relationship but a dictionary definition parasitic relationship.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Foetus provides no benefit for the mother, it's therefore not a symbiotic relationship but a dictionary definition parasitic relationship.


Parasitic and symbiotic relationships occur with two different species interacting.

Jeez. Pick up a book or take a class.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 1, 2016)

In biology/ecology, parasitism is a non-mutual symbiotic relationship between species, where one species, the parasite, benefits at the expense of the other, the host. 



The mom and fetus/baby are the same species and formed through conception. 
Which is fancy talk for a man providing sperm for her eggs.

I know this may come as a shock, what with your obvious brain washing, but sex makes babies.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In biology/ecology, parasitism is a non-mutual symbiotic relationship between species, where one species, the parasite, benefits at the expense of the other, the host.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may not have had any yet.

There are times when I look at my kids and wonder if we are the same species.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He may not have had any yet.
> 
> There are times when I look at my kids and wonder if we are the same species.


If your kids are human, obviously not...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If your kids are human, obviously not...


I just wonder. All parents have that experience. You never will. I'm glad for that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I just wonder. All parents have that experience. You never will. I'm glad for that.


Simply because I believe something differently than you? Talk about intolerance....

Besides, I am a guy. I can have kids till the day I die ;]


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Simply because I believe something differently than you? Talk about intolerance....
> 
> Besides, I am a guy. I can have kids till the day I die ;]


no.

no woman would ever have sex with you.


----------



## testiclees (Aug 1, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am a guy. I can have kids till the day I die ;]


CRINGE. 

Dont fucking terrify us like that you fucking afterbirth.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

lol is this where the science post docs hang, hi im z, lol


----------



## zeddd (Aug 2, 2016)

im gonna do my wake and bake in politics til the Donald is king


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


literally the definition of propaganda.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 3, 2016)

Is that Warren Buffet in the first row? Wish I could kidnap that mthrfckr and hold his wrinkly old ass for ransom.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


thank you for illustrating the difference in front of us.

when hillary clinton says something stupid, it is because she misspoke. she owns the gaffe, apologizes, and moves on.

when trump says something stupid, it was intentional and he carries on with the embarrassing debacle for a week.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2016)

lol. Pathetic. Trump and his supporters are pathetic.

My sig is priceless.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> It's called a Freudian slip you uneducated troll


you are not very bright. you don't understand the meaning of the term Freudian slip, or you are intentionally ignoring the obvious. but UB's already covered it. you dumb tiny dicked republican.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 3, 2016)

see4 said:


> you are not very bright. you don't understand the meaning of the term Freudian slip, or you are intentionally ignoring the obvious. but UB's already covered it. you dumb tiny dicked republican.


Says the idiot resorting to childish attacks about make genitalia...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Says the idiot resorting to childish attacks about make genitalia...


still quite mature next to your desperate attempt to smear hillary.

your desperation is reflected in trump's faltering campaign and his dropping like a stone in the polls.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> still quite mature next to your desperate attempt to smear hillary.
> 
> your desperation is reflected in trump's faltering campaign and his dropping like a stone in the polls.


Your desperation to defend her at all costs including actual video footage of her calling for a middle class tax hike is hilarious. Go ahead and pretend like it never happened.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> actual video footage of her calling for a middle class tax hike


when has she ever proposed or supported a tax hike on the middle class then?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when has she ever proposed or supported a tax hike on the middle class then?





ThaMagnificent said:


>


When you pretended to not see the video I posted


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> When you pretended to not see the video I posted


legislatively, dipshit.

does anything on her website support this? how about anything she has voted for in the senate? anything she supported as first lady?

c'mon, racist gumshoe. show us your chops here.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Says the idiot resorting to childish attacks about make genitalia...


Your dick is so small you can't even pick up on the metaphor. Your pissing contest game is weak, just like your arguments.


----------



## see4 (Aug 3, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> When you pretended to not see the video I posted


Your troll game is terrible.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 3, 2016)

Even Fox News Polls have Hillary to win.

Lol.

Lololololololololol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/us/politics/emails-renew-questions-about-clinton-foundation-and-state-dept-overlap.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&referer=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-s-morning-clips-more-clinton-email-questions-n627126


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/us/politics/emails-renew-questions-about-clinton-foundation-and-state-dept-overlap.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&referer=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-s-morning-clips-more-clinton-email-questions-n627126


So how do you feel about the Donald's statements Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So how do you feel about the Donald's statements Pie?


I feel they are irrelevant to the argument of whether or not Hillary is trustworthy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel they are irrelevant to the argument of whether or not Hillary is trustworthy.


Construct the argument any way you want - it is still TRUMP! or Clinton. Just as it was once Hitler or a bunch of other guys. TRUMP! is a much greater threat. The fact that you and your spouse somehow think national security and international affairs would be better handled by TRUMP! is sad. It shows you are immune to facts and respond only to slogans and buzzwords.

So by not condemning him you are kind of supporting him. I am sure if he wins there will be a nice brown dress you can wear as you keep an eye on your neighbors and report their comings and goings into the national security app. Safety requires it - thank you for your future service to the State.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Construct the argument any way you want - it is still TRUMP! or Clinton. Just as it was once Hitler or a bunch of other guys. TRUMP! is a much greater threat. The fact that you and your spouse somehow think national security and international affairs would be better handled by TRUMP! is sad. It shows you are immune to facts and respond only to slogans and buzzwords.
> 
> So by not condemning him you are kind of supporting him. I am sure if he wins there will be a nice brown dress you can wear as you keep an eye on your neighbors and report their comings and goings into the national security app. Safety requires it - thank you for your future service to the State.


I feel hillary is a greater threat to national security. 

China doesn't like her and neither does the middle east. The muslim brotherhood and Isis love her tho. 

Wall street and bankers love her too.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I feel hillary is a greater threat to national security.
> 
> China doesn't like her and neither does the middle east. The muslim brotherhood and Isis love her tho.
> 
> Wall street and bankers love her too.


You feel that Hillary is a greater national threat. A feeling, not a fact. The fact free life is so less stressful. No conflicting information to trouble the mind.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/10/us/politics/emails-renew-questions-about-clinton-foundation-and-state-dept-overlap.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&referer=http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-s-morning-clips-more-clinton-email-questions-n627126


Do you even know what was discussed in those e-mails?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You feel that Hillary is a greater national threat. A feeling, not a fact. The fact free life is so less stressful. No conflicting information to trouble the mind.


 I could of said I think, i believe, and so on. Would it have made a difference to you?

The information I have discovered has led me to believe/feel/think that hillary is the worst candidate for president.

Have you looked into the argument against hillary at all? Or do you immediately block out all dissenting opinions as false?

I read the articles everyone posts. I check for citations and then come to a decision on my own without having a site such as politifact telling me what to believe.

If you can't see that CNN is corrupted then you did not look into the DNC emails.

If you cannot see that hillary lies repeatably, then you have not really looked into it.

Do you think it is ok that her foundation recieved millions from foreign governments that she was in negotiations with as secretary of state?

Do you think it is ok that she lies and misleads the public at every opportunity?

Do you think it is ok that CNN does not give her the same scrutiny as they give trump and other candidates?

Do you think it is ok to ban all semiautomatic guns? 

Do you think it is ok to push for the removal of foreign government leaders?

Do you think we should have completely open borders and let people into our country that do not have proof of identity?

The FBI said her private server as Secretary of State was less secure than a Gmail account. What if she decides to do that again? 

So please tell me why you think she is trustworthy. Noone here has actually posted why THEY think she is trustworthy. 

I have explained my position. Now it's your turn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could of said I think, i believe, and so on. Would it have made a difference to you?
> 
> The information I have discovered has led me to believe/feel/think that hillary is the worst candidate for president.
> 
> ...









So many logical flaws in your post Pie. It says a lot about what you accept as the truth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Have you seen the video where hillary brings up assassination while explaining why she wont drop out of the 2008 race?

That is very different from trump saying maybe the 2A folks could do something about preserving the second amendment.

There are legal methods to take but ultimately if hillary succeeds in outlawing semiauto firearms then the defenders of the second will nlt give in on that. They will fight legally as long as possible. If a hillary administration outlaws possession of semi autos and uses the registry to crack down on owners.. that would time when people would become violent.

The second amendment was put in place to allow people to protect themselves from enemies foreign and domestic. If they start demanding people turn in their guns then there will be a large push back.

Democrats and Republicans have been slowly chipping away at our Constitution and there will be a time when people say "enough is enough".

I don't see anything wrong with his statement. Now if he had said, "second amendment folks will take care of hillary *wink wink*" then THAT would of been a big deal. No wink even needed.

What he said was, "If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do, folks," he said at a rally in Wilmington, N.C., to boos from the crowd. "Although the Second Amendment people ... maybe there is, I don't know."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So many logical flaws in your post Pie. It says a lot about what you accept as the truth.


You come here to troll. You love chasing people off the site. 

Try debating instead of hurling insults. Or is that too difficult?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You come here to troll. You love chasing people off the site. That is a fact.


Yep, you and your facts. Your hard facts. Are you in MENSA?

Its rigged. Believe me.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yep, you and your facts. Your hard facts. Are you in MENSA?


MENSA is a group of pompous assholes....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yep, you and your facts. Your hard facts. Are you in MENSA?


Why do you think she is trustworthy?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Aug 10, 2016)

*crickets*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why do you think she is trustworthy?


I don't. But i think she is stable and will do a reasonably good job running thr country compared to the realistic alternative. TRUMP! Is an attrocity exhibition waiting to happen. He knows just how to appeal to certain people's dark side. Those people are lunatics.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> *crickets*


That is usually more effective after a minute or two.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't. But i think she is stable and will do a reasonably good job running thr country compared to the realistic alternative. TRUMP! Is an attrocity exhibition waiting to happen. He knows just how to appeal to certain people's dark side. Those people are lunatics.


Why don't you trust her?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The FBI said her private server as Secretary of State was less secure than a Gmail account. What if she decides to do that again?


what did the FBI say about the private server of Bush/Cheney where 22 million emails were deleted by Karl Rove?

sounds like she had precedent from a higher authority to use a private server.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

You never rebutted my points in the above post btw. 

Do you believe them to be true? If not, which do you disagree with?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> what did the FBI say about the private server of Bush/Cheney where 22 million emails were deleted by Karl Rove?
> 
> sounds like she had precedent from a higher authority to use a private server.


I have no love for bush or cheney. I think they were liars and crooks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have no love for bush or cheney. I think they were liars and crooks.


you didnt' answer my question.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

The reason she wasn't prosecuted was because Comey did not feel that any prosecuter would be comfortable with using "negligence" as a reason for prosecution.

I believe he said that law was not used to prosecute for 100 years. Early 1900s.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

If you look to my first couple posts in this thread you can watch all the questions and answers with Comey.

Notice how the left chose to spend their time only focusing on whether or not they found proof of "intent". They spent 90% of their talking time asking about cop brutality instead of hillary.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The reason she wasn't prosecuted was because Comey did not feel that any prosecuter would be comfortable with using "negligence" as a reason for prosecution.


exactly. in other words, they didn't have a case against her. so why does the right keep pushing the issue?

nobody knows if any confidential emails were on the Bush private server. none were recovered


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why don't you trust her?


Some of the same reasons you don't trust her. I am on the record about it many times over. But the Republicans rendered her shortcomings irrelevant. They did this by putting their own power and wealth before the country's best interests. Then they sandbagged Obama while feeding people like you racism, lies and innuendo. Then, finally, they nominated this dictator wannabe and, for the most part, jumped on his bandwagon of fear and hate.

Oh yeah, I forgot BENGHAZI. They lost my confidence by parading a constant stream of nuts forward to talk shit about _everything_ to the point where it became clear that they have lost any moral compass they ever had. The Republican party must now die. It is not my fault. The only reasonable vote is for Hillary. I do not like her personally but she will do a reasonable job of running the country compared to the alternative.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> exactly. in other words, they didn't have a case against her. so why does the right keep pushing the issue?
> 
> nobody knows if any confidential emails were on the Bush private server. none were recovered


Why do you keep bringing up bush?

The issue is she made an effort to avoid transparency in government. 

The only thing they cleared her of was "intent" to break the law. Which means, she broke the law but didn't know she was breaking it. 

Watch the video. I know it is long. Comey also reveals to congress that Hillary lied under oath during the benghazi trial.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Some of the same reasons you don't trust her. I am on the record about it many times over. But the Republicans rendered her shortcomings irrelevant. They did this by putting their own power and wealth before the country's best interests. Then they sandbagged Obama while feeding people like you racism, lies and innuendo. Then, finally, they nominated this dictator wannabe and, for the most part, jumped on his bandwagon of fear and hate.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot BENGHAZI. They lost my confidence by parading a constant stream of nuts forward to talk shit about _everything_ to the point where it became clear that they have lost any moral compass they ever had. The Republican party must now die. It is not my fault. The only reasonable vote is for Hillary. I do not like her personally but she will do a reasonable job of running the country compared to the alternative.


FBI director said she lied under oath.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why do you keep bringing up bush?


because there was no outrage when 22 millions of emails were deleted from a private server.
but now there is?
you don't see how that's kinda a conflict of interests?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

bush set the precedent that a private server was fine and dandy.

unless a democrat does it.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could of said I think, i believe, and so on. Would it have made a difference to you?
> 
> The information I have discovered has led me to believe/feel/think that hillary is the worst candidate for president.
> 
> ...


What you posted is laughably beyond truthy in content.

Remember please that facts are verifiable. I'll list my reply. Everything I call a fact in my response below can be backed up by main stream press such as the Washington Post, New York Times or other major news outlet, including CNN. I'm not quoting left leaning sources such as Huffpo and Politico. Politifacts and Factcheck are also reputable sources get over it. The reason you don't like them is because Trump can't go five minutes without telling a lie or at best, something that is not true and they factually report it. The *"lies every five minutes"* statistic came out of his speech at the convention.


Hillary doesn't lie repeatably. *Fact http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/*
So what if her foundation, received donations from Saudi Arabia or anywhere else? Opinion
She does not lie and mislead the public at every opportunity. That's what Trump does. *Fact http://www.politifact.com/personalities/hillary-clinton/ http://www.politifact.com/personalities/donald-trump/*
What factual evidence do you have that CNN favors Hillary? *Proof of your assertion is needed here.*
The semiautomatic rifle ban -- have you read it? It doesn't do what you claim. * Fact http://www.factcheck.org/2016/05/trump-distorts-clintons-gun-stance/*
Hillary isn't completely opening borders or letting people in without proof of identity. *Fact http://www.politifact.com/florida/statements/2016/jun/23/donald-trump/donald-trump-says-hillary-clinton-would-create-tot/*
I don't think any politician should be completely trusted. Hillary doesn't get a free pass from me. Trump on the other hand can be trusted to be the authoritarian bigoted lawless person that he very honestly represents himself to be. Which is why my vote will go to Hillary.


She's the most experienced person running for office in this election and compared to previous presidents, you'd have to go back to Truman to find one with equivalent years of experience
She shows the ability to listen to public opinion and learn and alter her policies with the times.
She will protect and extend the affordable care act.
She will not back down from the gun lobby and will push forward legislation that ends loopholes that mass murderers have used to obtain guns.
Her economic policy does not include tax cuts for the wealthy and wild spending increases. She identifies tax increases on the wealthy as one way to increase tax revenues.
Her foreign policy is supportive of national defense treaties like NATO
She supports providing legal status to illegal immigrants who are already here and contributing to its prosperity.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI director said she lied under oath.


factually incorrect


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have no love for bush or cheney. I think they were liars and crooks.


hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Start at 5:50. The end bit from about 20 min is very strong finish.



rkymtnman said:


> because there was no outrage when 22 millions of emails were deleted from a private server.
> but now there is?
> you don't see how that's kinda a conflict of interests?


Outrage by me or the public?

Hey.. my dad still thinks bush was a good guy. Sometimes people dont want to believe the truth. The truth was that bush was just another puppet for pushing government expansion and military expansion.

I've tried pointing out some of the legislation he signed or the fact that Iraq was not a necessary war. Doesnt matter.

He is slowly waking up. He has started to say the things are bad but bush didn't know they were bad at the time. So progress.. lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The reason she wasn't prosecuted was because Comey did not feel that any prosecuter would be comfortable with using "negligence" as a reason for prosecution.
> 
> I believe he said that law was not used to prosecute for 100 years. Early 1900s.


You are continually claiming your feelings create a fact. What Comey said was there is no evidence that Hillary lied to the FBI and he said that the e-mails were deleted as part of a normal process and not part of a cover up or to get rid of incriminating evidence.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> bush set the precedent that a private server was fine and dandy.
> 
> unless a democrat does it.


Nope. Both are bad and they should be punished.

You know what they say about assumptions...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> hindsight is 20/20.


Not hindsight. I didnt vote for him.

I was 19 on 9/11.

Assumptions...


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 10, 2016)

You mindless TRUMPoholics need to wake up and remove the dark glasses!
HE is the most dangerous person to ever run for president!
His tax/economic plan are nothing more then plans to increase the wealth of the 1%! YOU are the one's that will be screwed by his policy!
He lies at every turn!
WHO in their RIGHT MIND would allow this MORON access to the nuclear weapons of ANY country!

I want to KNOW what ties this dimwit has TO Putin! You good'le boy's don't LIKE "commie's" right?
Then why back one who suggested they INVADE American private domain of a citizen of the US?

Lastly; TRUMP is the "law and order" candidate right? DID you KNOW he's ANTI marijuana - even medical!

All you folks can kiss that shit good by if he takes office - especially "legal" rec.!

All the Feds have to do is to block any Fed funds to states with any "legal" form on Marijuana......Now how long do you think the state would keep weed and loose money in far more larger sums then any legal taxed weed?

It's still illegal FEDERALLY! THEY have the power - unless YOU stand up and fight it, by voting pro MM! That gives us the "foot in the door" for real change!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What you posted is laughably beyond truthy in content.
> 
> Remember please that facts are verifiable. I'll list my reply. Everything I call a fact in my response below can be backed up by main stream press such as the Washington Post, New York Times or other major news outlet, including CNN. I'm not quoting left leaning sources such as Huffpo and Politico. Politifacts and Factcheck are also reputable sources get over it. The reason you don't like them is because Trump can't go five minutes without telling a lie or at best, something that is not true and they factually report it. The *"lies every five minutes"* statistic came out of his speech at the convention.
> 
> ...


Your sources are garbage. Poltifact is an opinion site sorely lacking in citations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> factually incorrect


Watch the video. Hillary lied under oath during the benhazi trial.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The muslim brotherhood and Isis love her tho.


that must be why ISIS and al qaeda are using trump in their terrorist recruiting videos.

i mentor mentally retarded children in my spare time. you have a lot in common with those special little guys and gals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The information I have discovered has led me to believe/feel/think that hillary is the worst candidate for president.


the information you have discovered has also led you to believe that the charleston church shooting was a false flag attack by the united states government to start a race war though.

in other words, you are not very good at at discerning good information from wild conspiracy theories that only a fried chicken with an IQ of 1.5 would believe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your sources are garbage. Poltifact is an opinion site sorely lacking in citations.


no, that is not true. it is just that you hate facts because they contradict the garbage you spew.


----------



## bearkat42 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not hindsight. I didnt vote for him.
> 
> I was 19 on 9/11.
> 
> Assumptions...


The election was in 2000. You know, when you were 18.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI director said she lied under oath.


Big fucking deal.

OK, I will indulge you


Do you think it is ok that her foundation recieved millions from foreign governments that she was in negotiations with as secretary of state?

Nope.

Do you think it is ok that she lies and misleads the public at every opportunity?

I don't believe that at all. She frequently lies to suit herself. Most of what she says is truthful. Aren't you missing the log in TRUMP!'s eye? He lies all the time for reasons nobody can fathom. Most of the lies are ugly and hateful. I can only assume his supporters souls are too.

Do you think it is ok that CNN does not give her the same scrutiny as they give trump and other candidates?

If I accept your premise, I would say that it is CNNs problem, not mine. But I don't accept the premise in the least. Hillary has been under a microscope for 40 or more years and the Republicans have attacked her for ridiculous and inconsistent things - like BENGHAZI. You want CNN to follow these allegations despite them being overblown by the breathless dirt-machine of the Republican party. And you want them to gloss over the very obvious warning labels that Donald TRUMP! has plastered over his past. Sorry, you lose this one too.

BTW, this bullshit premise of Hillary escaping scrutiny comes from a guy who wanted to know why nobody was doing any reporting on the picture of Ted Cruz's dad and Lee Harvey Oswald on the National Inquirer. "Why is nobody talking about this?" You are very easily fooled Pie.

Do you think it is ok to ban all semiautomatic guns? 

It doesn't really matter as neither candidate wants to do that. Do you support the Republican NRA-Puppet party in resisting *any and all* restrictions on any type of gun? I used to be a member of both organizations. Is this the first election you have ever really looked at?

Do you think it is ok to push for the removal of foreign government leaders?

Yes, depending what you mean by "push". It has been our policy for the entire history of the country in one way or the other. I think that the way it was done with Allende was very wrong, however I would like to see Assad 'pushed' out and believe it is worthy of consideration as far as policy goes - but the issue is far more complicated than you might think. Perhaps you should be more specific in your criticism. You seriously think TRUMP! won't run his mouth off tearing down world leaders - friends and foe - alike? Ha. You truly have scales over your eyes. TRUMP! in international affairs would make a bull in a china shop seem like archiving.

Fun fact: I used to be a TA for the guy who wrote the original position paper used by the CIA to justify Allende's coup. It was sort of taken out of context but sort of not. The Professor was a good guy. Not sure I liked _all _his work on the NSA but he was a lot of fun.

Do you think we should have completely open borders and let people into our country that do not have proof of identity?

I think this question shows your ignorance of the issue. Massive, stinking ignorance. Yes, I do believe that we should take people into our country without identity and keep them under guard until we establish who they are. But I don't think this is what you are really asking. I think you want to stop all Muslim immigration which I consider brutally racist and patently evil. Which group of immigrants were your people in? Or were you one of those from the Colonial era that whined about papal influence and dirty Italians while you beat them?

There are vetting procedures but there can never be a guarantee of safety - which is the bar the Republicans are currently holding. Well guess what, I can't guarantee Sunni isn't going to go mental - nobody can! So this dodge is exposed as the same type of racist bullshit that brought you the racist immigration laws of the 20s and put tens of thousands of American citizens in fucking camps. You should be ashamed - but your're not. 'Merica. Fuck yeah.

The FBI said her private server as Secretary of State was less secure than a Gmail account. What if she decides to do that again?

What is it with you and these half-baked questions? I do not doubt what Director Comey said in the least. Just use Google and you can see the things I have said about it in this very forum.

 But I don't think it is likely she will try to set up her own server as President. On the other hand, if you brought up the more thoughtful question of "what is she likely to do in order to circumvent oversight as President?" - I might have given you a point. Until comparing her to TRUMP!. Then I would have taken your point away and looked at you sadly.




The truth is, your questions are largely garbage since Hillary is not running in a vacuum. She is running against the least suitable choice for President I have *ever* seen and for it to escape you tells me a lot. It just kind of shows that you have bought the alternative reality narrative that the right-wing toils over when normal people are hugging their children. I would *literally* do a better job as President than Donald TRUMP!. I think Hillary would blow my doors off though. And yes, she will make billions in the process. So would TRUMP! but he would rip off the little guys directly as is his wont.

Don't worry. A lot of my family and my wife's family will be voting for TRUMP!. I have similar contempt for them.

Please don't leave the word "arrogant" out of your reply. I probably deserve it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Outrage by me or the public?


both?
i'm asking why now? what is different?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the information you have discovered has also led you to believe that the charleston church shooting was a false flag attack by the united states government to start a race war though.
> 
> in other words, you are not very good at at discerning good information from wild conspiracy theories that only a fried chicken with an IQ of 1.5 would believe.


Not sure what you are referring too. I have never said anything about trying to incite a race war.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not sure what you are referring too. I have never said anything about trying to incite a race war.


this is a great example of how uninformed and unintelligent you are then.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

https://www.google.com/search?q=comey+work+related+emails+gowdy&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=lnms&biw=360&bih=512&prmd=nvi&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwijtOvMxbfOAhXhBsAKHXmvCuoQ_AUICCgC

Wont let me upload the videos or link. The top two have everything I am referring to. 2 min videos with him refuting lies that hillary told under oath.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is a great example of how uninformed and unintelligent you are then.


How so? Because I don't believe I have commented on that?

You're the dumbass who keeps putting words in my mouth and pretending like that makes it real.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How so? Because I don't believe I have commented on that?
> 
> You're the dumbass who keeps putting words in my mouth and pretending like that makes it real.


simply pathetic. you literally cited this guy, i asked you about him, you ignored. a realtime demonstration of how ignorance works (or doesn't work).

just go back to guzzling cum in order to avoid getting a job. then complain about the labor participation rate for good measure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3754232 View attachment 3754231
> Liar liar uncle buck.


dumb, dumb, guzzlecum.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> simply pathetic. you literally cited this guy, i asked you about him, you ignored. a realtime demonstration of how ignorance works (or doesn't work).
> 
> just go back to guzzling cum in order to avoid getting a job. then complain about the labor participation rate for good measure.


See above post. I have never said what you claim I said.

False flag race war. Search the terms people. Uncle buck is a fucking liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> See above post. I have never said what you claim I said.
> 
> False flag race war. Search the terms people. Uncle buck is a fucking liar.


yeah, see above post.

that is the guy who you are saying has it all figured out.

you so smart.

better go google it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

I was letting you know you used the wrong search terms dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was letting you know you used the wrong search terms dumbass.


thanks?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks?


Your search results did not match mine. So i was like, "hmmm thats not right, you should of had this site at the top of the list."


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your search results did not match mine. So i was like, "hmmm thats not right, you should of had this site at the top of the list."


ummm, OK?

does not change how much credibility you give to the "charleston was a false flag attack by the government to start a race war" guy.

do you also think gay rights will bring the end of time?


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I was letting you know you used the wrong search terms dumbass.


Jeez, are you actually THIS dense?

As an intelligent Man, I have a difficult time believing that anyone can consistently say the crap you post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ummm, OK?
> 
> does not change how much credibility you give to the "charleston was a false flag attack by the government to start a race war" guy.
> 
> do you also think gay rights will bring the end of time?


Those are no my opinions. My concern is that blacks are being targeted.

FACTS:

Black women are seven times more likely to get an abortion. Half of black babies are aborted. 

Margaret Sanger hired black pastors to tell CHRISTIANS that abortions were alright in gods eyes. She commented it would be the most effective way to coerce the black population because they were largely religious at the time.

Then they set up shop in all the minority neighborhoods. 

OPINION:

That is racist.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2016)

My point exactly!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 10, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Jeez, are you actually THIS dense?
> 
> As an intelligent Man, I have a difficult time believing that anyone can consistently say the crap you post.


In the thread I was directing people to search and read about the negro project that margaret sanger started. 

Maybe you should look into it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

So @Flaming Pie , how do you feel about Donald's words last night about second amendment supporters and people that will vote for Hillary 15 times in NC because a court found their voter denial laws to be racist and discriminatory?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In the thread I was directing people to search and read about the negro project that margaret sanger started.
> 
> Maybe you should look into it.


Already did my groundwork on Paul Kengor. Did not read his book, read scholarly reviews. Realized it was trash, disregarded it. But then i heard all this shit bubbling up from right wing radio and other retards. I smiled and shook my head. And it just kept coming until even the dumbest people could pretend they knew something about her.

At least they got one female vote out of their investment. TRUMP! is going to get hammered by the chick-vote. Just hammered.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those are no my opinions.


so clenard got it totally right that planned parenthood was set up purposely to expedite black genocide (rated as pants on fire false), but he totally bungled it when he said that the charleston church shooting was a false flag attack to start a race war, and gay rights signal the end of times?

face it, pie. you just aren't very bright. at all. 

there is a saying, better to shut your mouth and be thought a fool, than to open your mouth and prove it. consider that one.

because the more you open your mouth and spout the kind of stuff that you do, the more likely it is that people shy away from whatever political suggestion youa re making, because they do not want to be associated with such ridiculous stupidity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> In the thread I was directing people to search and read about the negro project that margaret sanger started.
> 
> Maybe you should look into it.


see, this is what i am talking about.

you are repating a demonstrably false claim. no one believes this laim to be true except for the same types of people who have theories about false flag attacks to start race wars, and gay right bringing the end of times.

if my dog posted something like this on a pot website, i would rub its nose in it and say "bad dog! bad dog! don't be so fucking stupid!". and that would be how i would handle it for a dog, much less a human being.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so clenard got it totally right that planned parenthood was set up purposely to expedite black genocide (rated as pants on fire false), but he totally bungled it when he said that the charleston church shooting was a false flag attack to start a race war, and gay rights signal the end of times?
> 
> face it, pie. you just aren't very bright. at all.
> 
> ...


I sometimes find you a little harsh UB. Funny mostly, but harsh. But i think you are trying to do good here.

UB is telling you like it is Pie. You sound like my sister - and it creeps me out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I sometimes find you a little harsh UB. Funny mostly, but harsh. But i think you are trying to do good here.
> 
> UB is telling you like it is Pie.


funny, that was my toned down version. mods gave me a mild spanking last night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, that was my toned down version. mods gave me a mild spanking last night.


I think we can save her. It is too late for my sister sadly. She is literally in a right wing ranch-cult. All the women wear home sewn gingham dresses like they Amish. She started posting pictures of her new assault rifles on facebook. They spend their nights prowling the Mexican borders, heavily armed. You know, to secure the country. Her reading (i swear to god i am not making this up) consists of Joe McCarthy's *autobiography*_*. *_Never read a biography about him or anything close to critical.

Now here is the funny part. My sister has lengendary bad sense. Smart, pretty redhead without the sense to pee if her legs were on fire. 15 years ago - she took vows of Islam. Do ya think she told anybody in the cult? Fuck no. So shes got that going for her - which is nice.

Ok. TMI.

Except that she took the vows to marry some rich Saudi dude (she had been living in a foreigner compound for years in SA - I digress, but she had a clown gig for upper crust Brit kids there and would drive when she was in clown makeup - which is pretty funny). But the Saudi dude's 1st wife had all the money and she put the kibosh on it. She wasnt having some American tart as wife number two.

So lulz. Wow.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your sources are garbage. Poltifact is an opinion site sorely lacking in citations.


prove it. Pick one or two statements that they rated wrongly. Cite mainstream media, not right wingnut sources. Otherwise, you are full of shit. What you do is deny anything that conflicts with your truthiness. 

I've checked and they are often less likely to call somebody at the extreme ends of their rating scheme than me but their facts match what's available in other sources. They are a valuable aggregater of information and nonpartisan. So, for once stop saying I believe and say something that makes fucking sense.

As if the Tampa Bay Times was a hot bed of liberal wonks. Laugh fucking out loud. At you.

_PolitiFact is a project of the Tampa Bay Times and its partners to help you find the truth in politics.

Every day, reporters and researchers from PolitiFact and its partner news organization examine statements by members of Congress, state legislators, governors, mayors, the president, cabinet secretaries, lobbyists, people who testify before Congress and anyone else who speaks up in American politics. We research their statements and then rate the accuracy on our Truth-O-Meter – True, Mostly True, Half True, Mostly False and False. The most ridiculous falsehoods get our lowest rating, Pants on Fire._


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> prove it. Pick one or two statements that they rated wrongly. Cite mainstream media, not right wingnut sources. Otherwise, you are full of shit. What you do is deny anything that conflicts with your truthiness.
> 
> I've checked and they are often less likely to call somebody at the extreme ends of their rating scheme than me but their facts match what's available in other sources. They are a valuable aggregater of information and nonpartisan. So, for once stop saying I believe and say something that makes fucking sense.
> 
> ...


Why does everybody in this country think in terms of black and white? When did we all become so ideologically pure thay we can negate years of good information because of an email? Or are we just mostly dumb? Fucking people have no perspective.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Watch the video. Hillary lied under oath during the benhazi trial.


What a worthless piece of trash you are. At no time during the video did Comey say that. Never. Not once. Your beliefy sorta sounds like truthy statements are garbage. You are a waste my time.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2016)

your sister is some Saudi fukmuppet? ginger you say, was she sold at a discount?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those are no my opinions. My concern is that blacks are being targeted.
> 
> FACTS:
> 
> ...


Ain't black men also less likely to raise their own children? I swear I heard that somewhere and only white girls I know that had an abortion were not in a relationship. 

Abortion is better than being a single mother IMO mostly cause I ain't raising another man's child. How many men really want a woman who has children?

Religion is just stupid though I would never even ask my wife to get an abortion I would probably even leave her if she got one. So the whole religious conspiracy makes no sense.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why does everybody in this country think in terms of black and white? When did we all become so ideologically pure thay we can negate years of good information because of an email? Or are we just mostly dumb? Fucking people have no perspective.


People can hold different opinions. There can only be one set of facts. Sometimes we learn something new and some new facts emerge that change opinions but facts -- verified as true -- don't change. What's wrong with people is nothing new. Imagine what it was like when a person could be burned at the stake for stating facts. 

The worst kind of people in power only care about power, they don't care about facts. When they take charge all sorts of awful policy get implemented. Like the invasion of Iraq by the US. Or the upcoming awful policy that Trump would implement, his law and order policies. Those policies are not based on any real crisis in this country. It's just based on what people believe. 

What's wrong with so many people nowdays? Same as in the 1300's, Their unquestioning belief.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, that was my toned down version. mods gave me a mild spanking last night.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> your sister is some Saudi fukmuppet? ginger you say, was she sold at a discount?


I wouldn't have paid retail. But she is my sister and my family doesn't TRUMP!


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I wouldn't have paid retail. But she is my sister and my family doesn't TRUMP!


but you would have paid cost?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> but you would have paid cost?


Yeah, but I know a guy...


----------



## zeddd (Aug 10, 2016)

this is not about me


----------



## Dr. Who (Aug 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Big fucking deal.
> 
> 
> Do you think it is ok to ban all semiautomatic guns?
> ...


It's not _really_ the NRA being the problem. It's that radical fuck-nut _Wayne La-Pierre! The president of the NRA!_
While Wayne came up through the ranks spouting radical gun views. It was Charlton Heston, who was pres. of the NRA at the time, That attempted to hold off that radical charge from the La Pierre followers.
When it became clear that Wayne was going to take over the NRA in the next convention when they(we) vote. Mr. Heston stepped down from the leadership role so as not to be linked to that asshole La Pierre! 

By far the membership of the NRA is PRO new gun rules as far as background checks and closing of gun show and pvt sale loop holes! Our problem has been that Wayne is in control and will NOT listen to us. The uneducated moron contingent that follows him and that other fuck-nut, looney tune Ted Nugent (Who lies about his drug use) is actually ruining Amercan gun ownership for the real law abiding American! True Amercan gun owners ARE NOT a bunch of "shoot'em up fools"!

How do you think the voting is done by a pvt company with leadership hell bent on control and power?
How many of our votes against Wayne and Ted do you think are treated like "hanging chads"?

How about we get rid of congress.
Change the laws on campain finance
Force the NEW members of congress to stay in their seats and do their fucking jobs instead of spending 2/3erds of "their" - _STRIKE THAT_ *- OUR TIME, *outside of congress sitting at a desk in "PARTY HEADQUARTERS" and calling the rank and file for donations!

Time for a NEW party! The Common Sense Party! Make the government be "BY THE PEOPLE AND FOR THE PEOPLE" again! NOT this 2 party system _OWNED by big business and big money! _


----------



## Cezarkush (Aug 10, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> It's not _really_ the NRA being the problem. It's that radical fuck-nut _Wayne La-Pierre! The president of the NRA!_
> While Wayne came up through the ranks spouting radical gun views. It was Charlton Heston, who was pres. of the NRA at the time, That attempted to hold off that radical charge from the La Pierre followers.
> When it became clear that Wayne was going to take over the NRA in the next convention when they(we) vote. Mr. Heston stepped down from the leadership role so as not to be linked to that asshole La Pierre!
> 
> ...


Nra


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

So how is hillary trustworthy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So how is hillary trustworthy?


through a lifetime of devotion to public service and her many, many accomplishments which benefit millions of americans to this day. also, she is the most honest candidate in the race, even more honest than bernie sanders.

meanwhile, you are supporting a racist who lies incessantly about everything (i got a letter from the NFL! i chose the RNC venue! i never said people should shoot hillary!) and has never made a single sacrifice, but who has no compunctions about leaving a trail of ripped off vendors, workers, and lenders, bankruptices, and failed businesses.

do you see how retarded it is to accuse hillary of not being trustworthy while you support a lying sack of shit with feet?


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So how is hillary trustworthy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=comey+work+related+emails+gowdy&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=lnms&biw=360&bih=512&prmd=nvi&tbm=vid&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwijtOvMxbfOAhXhBsAKHXmvCuoQ_AUICCgC
> 
> Wont let me upload the videos or link. The top two have everything I am referring to. 2 min videos with him refuting lies that hillary told under oath.


Here it is @Fogdog. Watch both of the top link's videos.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Here it is @Fogdog. Watch both of the top link's videos.


Nope. Comey did not use the words "lied to Congress" or "lied under oath". He did say that Congress can refer the question regarding perjury to the FBI and I'm sure Congress will do just that. But, no, you again use truthy wannabetrue opinions as facts regarding Hillary lying to Congress. Comey did not say she did that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope. Comey did not use the words "lied to Congress" or "lied under oath". He did say that Congress can refer the question regarding perjury to the FBI and I'm sure Congress will do just that. But, no, you again use truthy wannabetrue opinions as facts regarding Hillary lying to Congress. Comey did not say she did that.


They asked if what she said to congress was the truth. He said no and then gave reasons why.


----------



## see4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pile, do you think Obama is the founder of ISIS? Donald Trump seems to think so.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They asked if what she said to congress was the truth. He said no and then gave reasons why.


You are just going to hang in there with the truthy shit aren't you? Comey did not say Hillary lied to Congress or the FBI in his testimony to Congress regarding e-mails or Benghazi. FACT VERIFIED.

You can't keep your truthy stuff straight. 

So, what about Trumps claim that Obama founded ISIS. Literally founded ISIS, not metaphorically. What do you say about that? Can you come up with an equivalent whopper from Hillary over the past couple of months? I can list scores of whoppers by Trump over that same period. Can you find as many from Hillary? Note: politifact and factcheck are useful resources to help you find Hillary's false statements.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

the funniest thing about all of this is that @Flaming Pie 's child is probably covered by the children's health insurance program which was established by hillary clinton.

i would bet the house and farm on it.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2016)

“Hillary Clinton I think is a terrific woman,” he told Greta Van Susteren. “I am biased because I have known her for years. I live in New York. She lives in New York. I really like her and her husband both a lot. I think she really works hard. And I think, again, she’s given an agenda, it is not all of her, but I think she really works hard and I think she does a good job. I like her.- Donald trump


“I’m a businessman. I contribute to everybody,” Trump said. “When I needed Hillary, she was there. If I say ‘go to my wedding,’ they go to my wedding.”- Donald trump


@flamingpie why is donald trump inviting he founder of Isis to his wedding? Seems like an untrustworthy move IMO.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope. Comey did not use the words "lied to Congress" or "lied under oath". He did say that Congress can refer the question regarding perjury to the FBI and I'm sure Congress will do just that. But, no, you again use truthy wannabetrue opinions as facts regarding Hillary lying to Congress. Comey did not say she did that.



Hey dude I got a tough one for ya what's the opposite of the truth?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> Hey dude I got a tough one for ya what's the opposite off the truth?


Not the truth.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 11, 2016)

like to play word games?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> like to play word games?


like to be a jew hater?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-what-happens-clinton-foundation-if-hillary-wins-n628106


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-what-happens-clinton-foundation-if-hillary-wins-n628106


What is your obsession with the Clinton Foundation again? Give it in factual form not that truthy sortawannabeseemslikeafact thingy you like to do but something that is true and verifiable. Something about Saudi Arabia, but for the life of me, I don't understand what's wrong with the Saudi Family making a donation to a US nonprofit group with the mission to improve global health, create economic activity and the like. I'm glad you are around to help me learn good.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

she's not denying that her kid is covered under hillary's children's health insurance program. LOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's not denying that her kid is covered under hillary's children's health insurance program. LOL


? What the hell are you on about?

I was taking care of your request in the other thread.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> like to be a jew hater?


No thanks not hating on anyone just facts on the ground.Like any Israeli war criminals lately?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ? What the hell are you on about?
> 
> I was taking care of your request in the other thread.


What is your obsession about the Clinton Foundation? Do you have any facts to prove Hillary uses this in a corrupt manner or do you just have a list of donors and truthy like fill in an imaginary scenario?


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 11, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> No thanks not hating on anyone just facts on the ground.Like any Israeli war criminals lately?


Stench of vomit,anger, frustration and ignorance. TRUMP


----------



## see4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/first-read/first-read-what-happens-clinton-foundation-if-hillary-wins-n628106


Hey Pile, do you think Obama and Hillary are the founders of ISIS? Trump thinks so. He's also a birther. What say you?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 11, 2016)

see4 said:


> Hey Pile, do you think Obama and Hillary are the founders of ISIS? Trump thinks so. He's also a birther. What say you?


Obama had some fun with Donald over that one.






If you just want the Trump roast, it starts at 3:00


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 11, 2016)

she still hasn't denied that her kid is covered by clinton's CHIP.


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2016)

she still hasn't answered why she and Trump think Hillary and Obama are the founders of ISIL.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 12, 2016)

Clinton supporters be like:


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> Clinton supporters be like:


Does it hurt that Ben Carson got more votes that Stein will?

Why would physicians make good politicians?

Hillary Clinton is statistically the most truthful candidate.


----------



## abandonconflict (Aug 12, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Does it hurt that Ben Carson got more votes that Stein will?


She got arrested too, no it doesn't hurt. Why does it hurt you so much that America hates Hillary Clinton's fucking guts because she's a war-hawk and nepotist anointed heir? She may be the next president, but the truth is, she's deeply unpopular. Why does it hurt you that I would support someone I agree with?



SneekyNinja said:


> Why would physicians make good politicians?


Completely out of context dipshit. Someone claimed she is all kinds of anti-science and that she just hates facts so I pointed out how she taught medicine at Harvard for like decades. Funny how what you read between the lines there was that I claim doctors would make good politicians. You must be some kind of idiot.


SneekyNinja said:


> Hillary Clinton is statistically the most truthful candidate.


Yet she is statistically the least trusted. She didn't lie when she said the Iraq war was a huge business opportunity, but that is the main reason I will never trust her. One need not utter falsehoods to be undeserving of trust. Also, plenty of people were not surveyed by the biased gatherer of statistics to make this claim so Clinton is only the most statistically truthful in comparison to a short list of fucktarded democrats and republicans.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> She got arrested too, no it doesn't hurt. Why does it hurt you so much that America hates Hillary Clinton's fucking guts because she's a war-hawk and nepotist anointed heir? She may be the next president, but the truth is, she's deeply unpopular. Why does it hurt you that I would support someone I agree with?
> 
> 
> Completely out of context dipshit. Someone claimed she is all kinds of anti-science and that she just hates facts so I pointed out how she taught medicine at Harvard for like decades. Funny how what you read between the lines there was that I claim doctors would make good politicians. You must be some kind of idiot.
> ...


Tl;Dr.

Hillary statistically tells the least amount of lies.

The rage is gonna be so delicious when President Clinton is sworn in as the 45th President of these wondrous United States


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

Green party presidential nominee Jill Stein says "I don't think what Donald Trump says is worse than actually what Hillary Clinton in fact has done." 

http://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-press/video/full-interview-kaine-on-clinton-s-trustworthiness-and-decision-2016-739457091828


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What is your obsession about the Clinton Foundation? Do you have any facts to prove Hillary uses this in a corrupt manner or do you just have a list of donors and truthy like fill in an imaginary scenario?


It is known for sure the Royal Saud family does donate to her.

It's just that they went from broke to throwing Chelsea (who btw makes $650k fresh out of college) her $3M wedding..it was a Goldman-Sachs affair to be sure..and now they're worth is $600M?


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Green party presidential nominee Jill Stein says "I don't think what Donald Trump says is worse than actually what Hillary Clinton in fact has done."
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-press/video/full-interview-kaine-on-clinton-s-trustworthiness-and-decision-2016-739457091828


Nice quote +rep!

That's the paradox.

Do you vote to keep Trump out? Do you not vote out of principle or write-in? This equates to zero and considering what happened during the suffragette movement, I can't, in good conscience, throw my vote away.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It is known for sure the Royal Saud family does donate to her.
> 
> It's just that they went from broke to throwing Chelsea (who btw makes $650k fresh out of college) her $3M wedding..it was a Goldman-Sachs affair to be sure..and now they're worth is $600M?


He wants a one sentence answer.

I have posted all this info already.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2016)

abandonconflict said:


> She got arrested too, no it doesn't hurt. Why does it hurt you so much that America hates Hillary Clinton's fucking guts because she's a war-hawk and nepotist anointed heir? She may be the next president, but the truth is, she's deeply unpopular. Why does it hurt you that I would support someone I agree with?
> 
> 
> Completely out of context dipshit. Someone claimed she is all kinds of anti-science and that she just hates facts so I pointed out how she taught medicine at Harvard for like decades. Funny how what you read between the lines there was that I claim doctors would make good politicians. You must be some kind of idiot.
> ...



Easy to spot though..always begins with 'I heard'..


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He wants a one sentence answer.
> 
> I have posted all this info already.


Whenever you post citation here, the men-folk need to go get a sammich, then they come back and ask the same fucking question.

That's the game here Pie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Whenever you post citation here, the men-folk need to go get a sammich, then they come back and ask the same fucking question.
> 
> That's the game here Pie.


Haha. That's fucking hilarious. Every man knows that troll game.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> It is known for sure the Royal Saud family does donate to her.
> 
> It's just that they went from broke to throwing Chelsea (who btw makes $650k fresh out of college) her $3M wedding..it was a Goldman-Sachs affair to be sure..and now they're worth is $600M?


sky, You've gone into truthy territory along with Pie. Its fact that Clintons are part of the 1% and so they mix with that group. Bill and Hill most certainly work the system to make as much as they can. Yet what you say is fact free in terms of proof of corruption. Corruption is giving favors in return for money. This is proof of corruption how? Your having a belief does not make it a fact.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He wants a one sentence answer.
> 
> I have posted all this info already.


No you haven't Pie. Just like the "Hillary lied to Congress" line, you posted background information that had no substance. This shit has gone on for 25 or so years and 90% is just shit. So post something that proves your point, not truthy wannabetruthbecausethatswhatIwantittobe opinion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/11/politics/hillary-clinton-state-department-clinton-foundation/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/09/politics/hillary-clinton-emails-judicial-watch/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2016)

reported as spam.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as spam.


I'm glad you can find something to keep yourself busy.


----------



## see4 (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm glad you can find something to keep yourself busy.


Says the one keeping herself busy by spamming sensational stories. I wonder why these aren't being covered by npr, reuters and ap? Because it's not real news.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/11/politics/hillary-clinton-state-department-clinton-foundation/


From the link you posted as "proof":

_For there to be criminal conflict of interest, there would have to be evidence showing a government employee received something of value in exchange, such as a job post-employment or money.
There doesn't appear to be anything so far suggesting that in the newly released heavily redacted emails from Judicial Watch, but those emails do raise questions about whether the relationship between the State Department and Clinton Foundation was too cozy, particularly after Clinton pledged she would not be involved with the foundation when she became secretary of state in an effort to prevent an inappropriate relationship._

In fact, this "proof" of corruption is not that at all. No facts but a lot of questions by people who would benefit if the rumor were true. And no evidence, just questions. This is just another smear. And doesn't even involve the Clintons.

I smell another investigation that ends with the reactionary right and left -- full of fury but goes nowhere. Rumors, discussions of possible investigations, misquotes, and in the end, the "damning" document contains nothing substantial. 

On the other hand, I will give Pie credit for providing the citation. I don't know why she couldn't read the whole thing. I suspect confirmation bias but that's just my opinion.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2016)

i like my new sig.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/09/politics/hillary-clinton-emails-judicial-watch/



This:
_"The right-wing organization behind this lawsuit has been attacking the Clintons since the 1990s and no matter how this group tries to mischaracterize these documents, the fact remains that Hillary Clinton never took action as secretary of state because of donations to the Clinton Foundation," Schwerin said in a statement."_


----------



## GroDank101 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 12, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> View attachment 3756089


Rich little loser boy is starting to cry. I bet he'll file a lawsuit too Too funny this.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hahaha!

You said tutu!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This:
> _"The right-wing organization behind this lawsuit has been attacking the Clintons since the 1990s and no matter how this group tries to mischaracterize these documents, the fact remains that Hillary Clinton never took action as secretary of state because of donations to the Clinton Foundation," Schwerin said in a statement."_


Clinton campaign spokesman Josh Schwerin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> From the link you posted as "proof":
> 
> _For there to be criminal conflict of interest, there would have to be evidence showing a government employee received something of value in exchange, such as a job post-employment or money.
> There doesn't appear to be anything so far suggesting that in the newly released heavily redacted emails from Judicial Watch, but those emails do raise questions about whether the relationship between the State Department and Clinton Foundation was too cozy, particularly after Clinton pledged she would not be involved with the foundation when she became secretary of state in an effort to prevent an inappropriate relationship._
> ...


*those emails do raise questions about whether the relationship between the State Department and Clinton Foundation was too cozy, particularly after Clinton pledged she would not be involved with the foundation when she became secretary of state in an effort to prevent an inappropriate relationship*.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> *those emails do raise questions about whether the relationship between the State Department and Clinton Foundation was too cozy, particularly after Clinton pledged she would not be involved with the foundation when she became secretary of state in an effort to prevent an inappropriate relationship*.


"Raise questions" Is this what you've come to think significant? As I've said, you don't need facts, just an opinion. And you cry when nobody arrests Hillary because your opinion.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> *those emails do raise questions about whether the relationship between the State Department and Clinton Foundation was too cozy, particularly after Clinton pledged she would not be involved with the foundation when she became secretary of state in an effort to prevent an inappropriate relationship*.


So, investigate away. Then cry when nothing happens. It's the same old shit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, investigate away. Then cry when nothing happens. It's the same old shit.


There will be an investigation. 

I post articles that highlight suspicious activity and unscrupulous actions by the clintons.

Don't like it? Tough shit. The media does its best to hide or bury criticism of Hillary. So I will shout it from the rooftops when I find something I think others might want to see.

Why do you think it is ok for the Clintons to be receiving donations from countries while they are in negotiations with those countries?

Have you looked into some of the work the clinton foundation has done? They made a lot of haitians very sick with the constructed homes they "donated".

Everything that Trump has done pales in comparison to the Clintons. If he was truly worse than her, then I would be voting for jill stein.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 13, 2016)

You can keep on shouting until you are hoarse. Just realize that few people will listen.

Don't forget BENGHAZI!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2016)

watch out folks, she's using a bold font now. this could get serious.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There will be an investigation.
> 
> I post articles that highlight suspicious activity and unscrupulous actions by the clintons.
> 
> ...


How many?

12 bankruptcies?

Totally qualified to be the leader of the world's largest economy.

Get Ready for 45th President of the United States, Hillary Clinton!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

rollitup said:


> You can keep on shouting until you are hoarse. Just realize that few people will listen.
> 
> Don't forget BENGHAZI!


Fine with me. You do you. I do me.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There will be an investigation.
> 
> I post articles that highlight suspicious activity and unscrupulous actions by the clintons.
> 
> ...


Truthy wannabe sort facty opinion is all you've got. 

And yet your guy really truly is being sued by hundreds of people that did work for him and he stiffed. Not just one but hundreds. If it were Hillary, you'd be all over it. And you'd be right.

And your guy most certainly lied when he went on and on about Hillary and Obama founding ISIS. He even left his own supporting cast of congressmen high and dry when they defended him and he backtracked. If it were Hillary, you'd be all over it. and you'd be right.

And your guy most certainly invited crazies to assassinate Hillary or her Supreme Court picks or wage civil war to save the second amendment. If it had been Hillary you'd be all over it. and you'd be right.

Instead, you dredge up rumors and "questionable" things done that Hillary wasn't even a part of. And the people asking "questions" are the same ones who wasted the FBI's time in other investigations. So, go ahead, call for an investigation. You'll cry foul when they find nothing of substance in the "questions". Because all you need to fabricate your reality around Hillary are rumors. Because facts aren't important to you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> watch out folks, she's using a bold font now. this could get serious.


Well I decided to pull the bolded text from the article without repeating fogdogs entire post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Truthy wannabe sort facty opinion is all you've got.
> 
> And yet your guy really truly is being sued by hundreds of people that did work for him and he stiffed. Not just one but hundreds. If it were Hillary, you'd be all over it. And you'd be right.
> 
> ...


Is this wall of text supposed to convince me that Hillary is trustworthy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let me clue you in on something: you're a fucking idiot.


Did you watch any of the videos?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is trustworthy


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is this wall of text supposed to convince me that Hillary is trustworthy?


Just a refutation. Was your "questionable" fact free post supposed to convince anybody?

So, Trump is probably the most dishonest POS who has run for the US presidency as the nominee of a major party, ever He can't speak for five minutes without telling lies. And you don't care. 

A set of stolen e-mails, stolen by Russian government agents, are given to Assange that don't even involve Hillary and you raise a stink about it.

What is Trump's connection with the Russian government and what deals has he cut with them if he get's elected? That's what I want to know. Did he promise to break NATO? Did he promise to let them invade Ukraine? Did he promise to recognize Russia's grab of Crimea? These are real questions about Trump's character and treasonous behavior. Don't you think his dealings with Russia should be investigated?

And, did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people. Yuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Somebody I'm ignoring said something but I don't know what it was. Couldn't be important.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

You never dissapoint, UB.​


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just a refutation. Was your "questionable" fact free post supposed to convince anybody?
> 
> So, Trump is probably the most dishonest POS who has run for the US presidency as the nominee of a major party, ever He can't speak for five minutes without telling lies. And you don't care.
> 
> ...


Did you know that CNN has been hiding dirt on hillary from the start of the primaries?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you know that CNN has been hiding dirt on hillary from the start of the primaries?


If it's hidden........wait for it..........how would you know about it? Ahhhhhaaaaaahhhahaahahhaahhhhaaaaa. That's really funny, Pie.

Was it hidden in those videos that did not show Comey say that Hillary lied to congress?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If it's hidden........wait for it..........how would you know about it? Ahhhhhaaaaaahhhahaahahhaahhhhaaaaa. That's really funny, Pie.
> 
> Was it hidden in those videos that did not show Comey say that Hillary lied to congress?


They don't report on it or they bury it down at the bottom of the news page.

I go direct to source. Videos of cspan, videos of press conferences and speeches.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They don't report on it or they bury it down at the bottom of the news page.
> 
> I go direct to source. Videos of cspan, videos of press conferences and speeches.


Yeah, I've seen how thorough and honest you are about it. 

Really, pie, CNN hides stuff then buries it on the bottom of a page? Think about that or just a minute if you can. That's really, really dumb.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, I've seen how thorough and honest you are about it.
> 
> Really, pie, CNN hides stuff then buries it on the bottom of a page? Think about that or just a minute if you can. That's really, really dumb.


Ask the bernie crowd. Oh wait.. you already did and it all flew over your head.

Maybe @schuylaar feels like smacking you around some more on the collusion of media and dnc in favor of hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ask the bernie crowd. Oh wait.. you already did and it all flew over your head.
> 
> Maybe @schuylaar feels like smacking you around some more on the collusion of media and dnc in favor of hillary.


Sky is out of facts and has just started saying truthy stuff like you do. Because the fact free life is easy, if not occasionally disappointing. But then the fact free perspective is: "It was stolen, those cheaters"

I do so look forward to hearing you say that in November.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Somebody I'm ignoring said something but I don't know what it was. Couldn't be important.


it wasn't. he was just reminding us that his penis is tiny and unsatisfying to both men and women.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sky is out of facts and has just started saying truthy stuff like you do. Because the fact free life is easy, if not occasionally disappointing. But then the fact free perspective is: "It was stolen, those cheaters"
> 
> I do so look forward to hearing you say that in November.


Right over your head.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 13, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> What kind of moron actually believes that Trump has even a slight chance of winning? It's like y'all try to believe it just so you have something to whine about. I'm the dumbest one here and even I know he has NO chance.


That's what they said in the primaries and he is much better than Hillary.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Dumme (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right over your head.


Did you know that Trump is a Russian agent?

Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people. Yuck.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> *Hillary is mentally ill. *How can anyone be President with such conditions?


Did you know that Trump is a Russian agent?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Dumme said:


>


Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people. Yuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people. Yuck


trial is set for october. 

*LOL*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> That's what they said in the primaries and he is much better than Hillary.



I'm rooting for Hillary. It's going to be fun watching her deteriorate.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Trump raped a child? Four times. In front of people. Yuck


Probably, he's a fucking nazi too.

Doesn't change how I feel about the corporate bitch.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Probably, he's a fucking nazi too.
> 
> Doesn't change how I feel about the corporate bitch.


How you feel about somebody isn't important. What somebody does is.

Can you actually post something factual that should tell people that Hillary can't be trusted? @Flaming Pie has been spamming her own post with fake shit. How about something factual.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> How you feel about somebody isn't important. What somebody does is.
> 
> Can you actually post something factual that should tell people that Hillary can't be trusted? @Flaming Pie has been spamming her own post with fake shit. How about something factual.


I cant speak for anyone else...

I can only refer you to the investigation for voter fraud and email scandal, but I'm sure you already know..

To me, these alone, are enough...

There is no good choice in this election. At this time, as an "independent", I'm leaning towards casting my vote for Jill Stein; knowing shes NOT a great candidate, and I don't agree with some of her agendas. IMO, she's not a Nazi or a Criminal, and, the only choice I'm left with.

Im still keeping my scope open for the best candidate, ....I just don't see it with either one of the popular parties.


----------



## Dankeh_fever (Aug 13, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm the dumbest one here and even I know he has NO chance.


Dont be so quick to claim that distinction. @NLXSK1 , @hyroot, @ThaMagnificent, @Flaming Pie , @StevieBevie are highly competitive.


CNBC headlines as we toke:

*Trump is now the most dangerous man in the world*
*Trump is ‘chagrined' and realizes his campaign is in trouble, Steve Forbes says*
*Trump's economic plan was a huge mistake*
*Statistician Nate Silver sees Clinton with 86% chance of winning*
*Trump may have paid zero taxes in some years, NYT reports *


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2016)

Dumme said:


> email scandal


on the corner of 17th and blake her in denver, there is a man sitting with his dog most days begging for change.

i'm pretty sure his three legged dog is smarter than you are.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Aug 13, 2016)

My butthole can't be trusted. It just destroyed my toilet.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 13, 2016)

Dumme said:


> I cant speak for anyone else...
> 
> I can only refer you to the investigation for voter fraud and email scandal, but I'm sure you already know..
> 
> ...


What makes you say that there is no good choice in this election? I'd really like to see a facts based reason why Hillary can't be trusted. @Flaming Pie keeps spamming her own post with made up shit. Something more than "my feeeling" or my opinion, I'd really like to see something with substance that justifies this post's premise.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Uberknot (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What makes you say that there is no good choice in this election? I'd really like to see a facts based reason why Hillary can't be trusted. @Flaming Pie keeps spamming her own post with made up shit. Something more than "my feeeling" or my opinion, I'd really like to see something with substance that justifies this post's premise.


She did say she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia and we all know that is not the truth. She claims to be against the TPP when we know that is not the truth.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> She did say she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia and we all know that is not the truth. She claims to be against the TPP when we know that is not the truth.


The Bosnia thing, what's that? The coverage from the right wing nut group is hysterical about it. It is true that what she said doesn't match what happened. On the other hand, I don't have any idea what she was told or what she thought was going on. Do you? I mean, can you provide a report that gives facts about what she was told? It all sounds a bit trumped up to me. But really, is that you you have got?

Her change in stance on TPP indicates Hillary can change according to the will the people. She listened and is no longer supporting TPP. What's your beef about that now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Dankeh_fever said:


> Dont be so quick to claim that distinction. @NLXSK1 , @hyroot, @ThaMagnificent, @Flaming Pie , @StevieBevie are highly competitive.
> 
> 
> CNBC headlines as we toke:
> ...


^Not biased at all. *sarcasm*


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The Bosnia thing, what's that? The coverage from the right wing nut group is hysterical about it. It is true that what she said doesn't match what happened. On the other hand, I don't have any idea what she was told or what she thought was going on. Do you? I mean, can you provide a report that gives facts about what she was told? It all sounds a bit trumped up to me. But really, is that you you have got?
> 
> Her change in stance on TPP indicates Hillary can change according to the will the people. She listened and is no longer supporting TPP. What's your beef about that now?


Just she was a huge supporter of the TPP and now she is running for office she is pandering to the people like she has always done.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> View attachment 3757121


buy' ngop!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What makes you say that there is no good choice in this election? I'd really like to see a facts based reason why Hillary can't be trusted. @Flaming Pie keeps spamming her own post with made up shit. Something more than "my feeeling" or my opinion, I'd really like to see something with substance that justifies this post's premise.


Try reading the thread and actually taking the time to absorb the information.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ^Not biased at all. *sarcasm*


So tell us Pie. Are you going to jump on the bandwagon of fraud claimers when your leader gets his ass fucking kicked in November?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The Bosnia thing, what's that? The coverage from the right wing nut group is hysterical about it. It is true that what she said doesn't match what happened. On the other hand, I don't have any idea what she was told or what she thought was going on. Do you? I mean, can you provide a report that gives facts about what she was told? It all sounds a bit trumped up to me. But really, is that you you have got?
> 
> Her change in stance on TPP indicates Hillary can change according to the will the people. She listened and is no longer supporting TPP. What's your beef about that now?


Do you know what a lie is?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So tell us Pie. Are you going to jump on the bandwagon of fraud claimers when your leader gets his ass fucking kicked in November?


Simple Definition of fraud

: the crime of using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person

: a person who pretends to be what he or she is not in order to trick people

Already guilty of fraud.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Simple Definition of fraud
> 
> : the crime of using dishonest methods to take something valuable from another person
> 
> ...


Nice way to sidestep the issue. At least it shows that you have some token of good sense left. We will just have to wait and see what you do I guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nice way to sidestep the issue. At least it shows that you have some token of good sense left. We will just have to wait and see what you do I guess.


I am directly addressing your post. You seem to to think fraud claims are rediculous but the definition of fraud is the exact thing that Hillary and the DNC have done.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try reading the thread and actually taking the time to absorb the information.


No information to be found. Lots of truthy facty sorta what you want to believe opiniony stuff.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am directly addressing your post. You seem to to think fraud claims are rediculous but the definition of fraud is the exact thing that Hillary and the DNC have done.


What fraud has ever been proven? Not believed by you but proven?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Just she was a huge supporter of the TPP and now she is running for office she is pandering to the people like she has always done.


So, you don't want political leaders to listen to the people? Trump is your guy then. He doesn't listen to anybody. He alone can fix it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am directly addressing your post. You seem to to think fraud claims are rediculous but the definition of fraud is the exact thing that Hillary and the DNC have done.


No, you are avoiding it. Fuhrer TRUMP! Has claimed there will be widespread voter fraud unless he wins. And you know it is a moronic statement so you are dodging it.

Cowards.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No information to be found. Lots of truthy facty sorta what you want to believe opiniony stuff.


Truthy is even better than the truth. Ask Gingrich.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you know what a lie is?


One example of a lie was when you said "Comey said Hillary lied to Congress". He did not say that and you knew it when you said it.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Aug 14, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> That's a lot of dicks.
> 
> View attachment 3757030


maybe the best post in this thread lmao


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> maybe the best post in this thread lmao


Nobody knows dicks like fds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What fraud has ever been proven? Not believed by you but proven?


Read the definition of fraud.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read the definition of fraud.


I have never seen anybody use google and a dictionary so much and actually comprehend so little.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, you are avoiding it. Fuhrer TRUMP! Has claimed there will be widespread voter fraud unless he wins. And you know it is a moronic statement so you are dodging it.
> 
> Cowards.




Him pointing out that hillary lies and hillary panders for votes plus the DNC heavily weighing the media in her favor is somehow bad.

Bernie people are pointing out the same thing. Jill stein people are pointing out the same thing.

Found a nice article on CNN about Hillary. Not a lie, but definitely unethical.

I had to scroll alllllll the way down the front page tho.

Top Clinton State Dept. aide involved in Clinton Foundation

A CNN investigation found Cheryl Mills interviewed two people for a job at the Clinton Foundation while serving as Chief of Staff to Hillary Clinton at the State Department. Drew Griffin reportsSource: CNN

Its ok tho. Cheryl mill was volunteering her time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never seen anybody use google and a dictionary so much and actually comprehend so little.


Right back at cha, genius.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> One example of a lie was when you said "Comey said Hillary lied to Congress". He did not say that and you knew it when you said it.


Gowdy: Hillary said "I turned over all work related emails." Was that true?

Comey: No, that's not true. We found thousands of work related emails that weren't turned over.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gowdy: Hillary said "I turned over all work related emails." Was that true?
> 
> Comey: No, that's not true. We found thousands of work related emails that weren't turned over.


Comey did not say "lied" anywhere.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read the definition of fraud.


The legal definition isn't the one you are using. The one you use and twist about in your truthy mind is based upon what you want to think. The legal definition of fraud depends on facts.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Comey did not say "lied" anywhere.


How do you define gullible? Your mincing of words is laughable. You've lost here and your flailing around trying to sidestep the obvious just makes you complicit to the lie...showing YOU can't be trusted either. Fogfraud.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> How do you define gullible? Your mincing of words is laughable. You've lost here and your flailing around trying to sidestep the obvious just makes you complicit to the lie...showing YOU can't be trusted either. Fogfraud.


Not mincing words at all. Comey knew the difference when he said "it wasn't true". Dave, you are wrong every day and I don't think you are lying. Dumb, incompetent, stupid, befuddled, bamboozled, wrong -- yes, you are all of these but that doesn't mean you are lying.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never seen anybody use google and a dictionary so much and actually comprehend so little.


Platitudes...platitudes. You really bring nothing to the table.


Fogdog said:


> Not mincing words at all. Comey knew the difference when he said "it wasn't true". Dave, you are wrong every day and I don't think you are lying. Dumb, incompetent, stupid, befuddled, bamboozled, wrong -- yes, you are all of these but that doesn't mean you are lying.


So you admit Hillary was telling untruths. I can accept that.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Platitudes...platitudes. You really bring nothing to the table.
> 
> So you admit Hillary was telling untruths. I can accept that.


Comey said "that was not true" or "wrong" a difference between you and me is that I don't deny the facts.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have never seen anybody use google and a dictionary so much and actually comprehend so little.


Speaking of Nietzsche..where'd Nietzscheskeen go?

Buckkkkkkkkkkkky?

What did you do to him?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Platitudes...platitudes. You really bring nothing to the table.
> 
> So you admit Hillary was telling untruths. I can accept that.


I really hit the mark on that one didn't I? They called you Otto in school I bet. Children can be so cruel. It comes for our ancient times when we used to cull the dimwits. Now we can take care of you better.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Comey said "that was not true" or "wrong" a difference between you and me is that I don't deny the facts.


Something 'not true' is a fucking lie, plain and simple..they can try to spin it all they want.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I really hit the mark on that one didn't I? They called you Otto in school I bet. Children can be so cruel. It comes for our ancient times when we used to cull the dimwits. Now we can take care of you better.


You are so mean


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Something 'not true' is a fucking lie, plain and simple..they can try to spin it all they want.


That's exactly what you are doing too. Stick to the facts and it can't be spun. More than a year of investigation by the FBI with over 1500 agents involved and Comey knew the facts better than you or I. He spoke with precision when he said "not true". Did not let her off the hook either. She fucked up with her e-mail server. Not even Hillary is denying that. What is denied by anybody close to the facts is that there is proof that Hillary lied. 

You spin it into something else and keep adding to it with emotional dreck. You seem to be saying that the absence of proof confirms that Hillary lied. Is that what you are saying?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> You are so mean


Bald Rick is like a junkyard dog but he lacks both teeth and testicles.

Edit: ...and hair


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, you don't want political leaders to listen to the people? Trump is your guy then. He doesn't listen to anybody. He alone can fix it.


She is campaigning not working for the people she will be all for the TPP after she loses the election. 

And damn straight Trump is my man cause if Johnson don't get in the debate he is the only choice in the election.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> She is campaigning not working for the people she will be all for the TPP after she loses the election.
> 
> And damn straight Trump is my man cause if Johnson don't get in the debate he is the only choice in the election.


This is your opinion. You don't know what she will do any more than I do. What will matter is which party ends up controlling the Senate. Hillary will be prez (face it, that's who will be giving the oath of office next winter). With a Democratic Senate and a strong faction behind Sanders, I think Hillary will put the kibosh on TPP. If the senate remains in the hands of Republicans, then maybe you are right. 

Jon Stewart described Hillary as a "very smart woman without the courage of conviction". Not exactly a ringing endorsement. But describes her well. She will not be anchored to an ideology. Which to me means she can bend to the people's will. Not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is your opinion. You don't know what she will do any more than I do. What will matter is which party ends up controlling the Senate. Hillary will be prez (face it, that's who will be giving the oath of office next winter). With a Democratic Senate and a strong faction behind Sanders, I think Hillary will put the kibosh on TPP. If the senate remains in the hands of Republicans, then maybe you are right.
> 
> Jon Stewart described Hillary as a "very smart woman without the courage of conviction". Not exactly a ringing endorsement. But describes her well. She will not be anchored to an ideology. Which to me means she can bend to the people's will. Not necessarily a bad thing.


Wishful thinking much?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Wishful thinking much?


Just saying, neither you nor I know what's going to happen. Your mind is made up and yet what do you really know? I admit that I don't know. There is history of Hillary changing course when it's clear that she wasn't getting enough support for an ambitious program. For example her support for the universal health care initiative in the early 90's practically swept Democrats out of power. She isn't supporting universal health care now, just promises to strengthen the ACA. That turnabout was driven by the will of the voters. Hillary adjusted. 

So, no not wishful thinking. 

What do you think Trump will do if a program he supports becomes unpopular?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just saying, neither you nor I know what's going to happen. Your mind is made up and yet what do you really know? I admit that I don't know. There is history of Hillary changing course when it's clear that she wasn't getting enough support for an ambitious program. For example her support for the universal health care initiative in the early 90's practically swept Democrats out of power. She isn't supporting universal health care now, just promises to strengthen the ACA. That turnabout was driven by the will of the voters. Hillary adjusted.
> 
> So, no not wishful thinking.
> 
> What do you think Trump will do if a program he supports becomes unpopular?


You don't think the Clinton Foundation gets any money from health insurance companies?

I know they certainly get millions from Saudi Arabia but just ignore that Trump might build a wooden fence along the border.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try reading the thread and actually taking the time to absorb the information.


also, make sure to watch the video. because you will b asked if you even watched the video.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> One example of a lie was when you said "Comey said Hillary lied to Congress". He did not say that and you knew it when you said it.


flaming pie lies way more often than hillary does.

flaming pie cannot be trusted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> after she loses the election.


care to bet your account on that?

i would love to see your unending stupidity and racism self-banned from this site forever.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> care to bet your account on that?
> 
> i would love to see your unending stupidity and racism self-banned from this site forever.


Sounds good to me, you going to leave when Trump wins right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Comey did not say "lied" anywhere.


If it wasnt true than her statement was false. Telling a falsehood is synonymous with lying. Translation: she lied.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Something 'not true' is a fucking lie, plain and simple..they can try to spin it all they want.


Its all going over his head.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Sounds good to me, you going to leave when Trump wins right?


so you are actually taking the bet? when hillary wins, you leave?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That's exactly what you are doing too. Stick to the facts and it can't be spun. More than a year of investigation by the FBI with over 1500 agents involved and Comey knew the facts better than you or I. He spoke with precision when he said "not true". Did not let her off the hook either. She fucked up with her e-mail server. Not even Hillary is denying that. What is denied by anybody close to the facts is that there is proof that Hillary lied.
> 
> You spin it into something else and keep adding to it with emotional dreck. You seem to be saying that the absence of proof confirms that Hillary lied. Is that what you are saying?


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/lie


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If it wasnt true than her statement was false. Telling a falsehood is synonymous with lying. Translation: she lied.


what about when trump said that the NFL sent him a letter? did he lie? can he be trusted?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/lie


what about when trump said he chose the location of the RNC? did he lie? can he be trusted?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you are actually taking the bet? when hillary wins, you leave?


Of course I will and when Hillary loses you will be gone a win win for the politics section no more Uncle Buck and Hitlery Cunton. 

I don't have over 90k posts like you.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what about when trump said that the NFL sent him a letter? did he lie? can he be trusted?


What about when Hitlery said she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what about when trump said he chose the location of the RNC? did he lie? can he be trusted?


Oh and what about how Hitlery claims to be against the TPP? Yet she has been all about it before the campaign.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Of course I will and when Hillary loses you will be gone a win win for the politics section no more Uncle Buck and Hitlery Cunton.
> 
> I don't have over 90k posts like you.


awesome. i cannot wait to see you go. less than three months of your stupidity and racism to endure.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> What about when Hitlery said she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia?





bluntmassa1 said:


> Oh and what about how Hitlery claims to be against the TPP? Yet she has been all about it before the campaign.


so you're too much of a pussy and coward to simply admit that trump lies all the time, even over the most inconsequential of things?

we could play a game, where for every lie you could find of hillary's, i could counter with 4 bigger lies from trump.

but that would require a greater than eighth grade level of education, so you could not play.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you are actually taking the bet? when hillary wins, you leave?


All I see when you do this :


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All I see when you do this :
> 
> View attachment 3757406


trump lies all the time. i can list them. so can he be trusted?

you believe in the guy who tells all the lies, and you tell a lot of lies yourself. can you be trusted?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

A


UncleBuck said:


> trump lies all the time. i can list them. so can he be trusted?
> 
> you believe in the guy who tells all the lies, and you tell a lot of lies yourself. can you be trusted?


Well Trump's lies have nothing to do with our national security or government and the shady shit Hillary is behind like taking millions of dollars from Saudi Arabia!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

sorry, you need to use your words on this one. which is why i said you do not possess an adequate level of education to play this game.

at least you'll be banned soon though.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Mark this down..hillary gets elected...legal marijuana states go out the window and its all over with...wait and see....she will screw all of us...


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> A
> 
> Well Trump's lies have nothing to do with our national security or government and the shady shit Hillary is behind like taking millions of dollars from Saudi Arabia!


well composed post. not full of spam and lies at all.

trump lied when he said he was against the iraq war. he was for it.

trump lied when he said he was against intervention in libya. he was for it.

trump lied when he said obama and hillary created ISIS.

trump said he thinks saudi arabia and japan should have nukes.

this is all plain, established fact. trump lies about national security all the time. and you are so fucking stupid that you buy it.

you cannot be trusted.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Who me?....wtf?....


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Who me?....wtf?....


i can already tell you will be one of the dumber idiots we see post around here.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow really?....thanks that comment means so much. Your a regular Einstein


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well composed post. not full of spam and lies at all.
> 
> trump lied when he said he was against the iraq war. he was for it.
> 
> ...


Trump did not vote to go into Iraq and he certainly did not have inside information like Cunton.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

I agree. Fuck hillary clinton


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Wow really?....thanks that comment means so much. Your a regular Einstein


Don't worry he will be gone after Hillary loses unless he lies like a Clinton.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe we can learn to pay to play just like her


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

That guy dont have a clue...thanks man..that dude seems like a real winner..lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Wow really?....thanks that comment means so much. Your a regular Einstein


*you're


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> That guy dont have a clue...thanks man..that dude seems like a real winner..lol


save some ellipses for the rest of us.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *you're


You're dumb dumb capitalization.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

this promises to be fun.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Probably one of these PC crybabies


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Probably one of these PC crybabies


PC crybaby on crystal meth. Lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> You don't think the Clinton Foundation gets any money from health insurance companies?
> 
> I know they certainly get millions from Saudi Arabia but just ignore that Trump might build a wooden fence along the border.


The Clinton Foundation funds projects in this country and worldwide to improve conditions for people and the environment. Why wouldn't the foundation accept donations from legitimate source?

That fence is a 40 foot wall made of reinforced concrete and US taxpayers will pay for it, not Mexico. The two subjects have nothing to do with each other. That wall is going to cost $40 Billion dollars and be an environmental, economic, and social disaster. Not only that but maintenance and guarding the wall will cause a recurring cost of about $40 B every decade or so.

Why are you so worried about a charity organization that does a lot of good in this world and yet would give Trump a free pass for selling his services to the Russian government in return for loans provided by criminal organizations?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If it wasnt true than her statement was false. Telling a falsehood is synonymous with lying. Translation: she lied.


You tell us things in ignorance all the time that are completely false. Yet those aren't always lies. See how that works? No being wrong is not the same as lying.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The Clinton Foundation funds projects in this country and worldwide to improve conditions for people and the environment. Why wouldn't the foundation accept donations from legitimate source?
> 
> That fence is a 40 foot wall made of reinforced concrete and US taxpayers will pay for it, not Mexico. The two subjects have nothing to do with each other. That wall is going to cost $40 Billion dollars and be an environmental, economic, and social disaster. Not only that but maintenance and guarding the wall will cause a recurring cost of about $40 B every decade or so.
> 
> Why are you so worried about a charity organization that does a lot of good in this world and yet would give Trump a free pass for selling his services to the Russian government in return for loans provided by criminal organizations?


Did you know Saudi Arabia funded Al Qaeda when they took down the World Trade Center??


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hillary/ Kaine ticket...DANGEROUS FOR AMERICA...might as well allow joseph stallin to run this country


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/lie


Jesus Pie, didn't you even read the link? The very first definition completely debunked your use of the word.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Did you know Saudi Arabia funded Al Qaeda when they took down the World Trade Center??


Did you know that Saudi Arabia is a country full of people? Can you be more specific? Like name names and state facts? I have no idea what to make of your statement. I guess what you said makes sense to right wingers who repeat truthy opiniony stuff as if it were facts but you made no sense whatsover in your post.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

HILLARY CANT BE TRUSTED


----------



## Newby Greenthumb (Aug 14, 2016)

Why must we always involve politics? Everybody gives a shit but it doesn't matter. As much as nobody wants Hillary as president, we can't stop it. She is part of an elite, untouchable group. Let's move on, enjoy the lives we have and the loved ones around us for the short time we have. When its time for the war, kiss them goodbye and protect their future. ; )


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Newby Greenthumb said:


> Why must we always involve politics? Everybody gives a shit but it doesn't matter. As much as nobody wants Hillary as president, we can't stop it. She is part of an elite, untouchable group. Let's move on, enjoy the lives we have and the loved ones around us for the short time we have. When its time for the war, kiss them goodbye and protect their future. ; )


@sock PUPPETS

get your asses in here!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Take you clone usernames and stick them up your ass


you are not bright.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 14, 2016)

Dumme said:


> You touch little boys



No, that's Don the Con's deal as we will find out in October  It's going to great!


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

Omg roflmao


----------



## Dumme (Aug 14, 2016)

Ubuck keeps reporting my posts, lolololo


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No being wrong is not the same as lying.


 You should know as you do both, I bow to you as an expert in this.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

I bet donald trump has the best pot in america


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

He has the money to grow the best anyways


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Did you know that Saudi Arabia is a country full of people?


 While there are a few spots that could be called full its mostly empty.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> He has the money to grow the best anyways


Money don't grow the best weed I do.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not bright.


 You answered fogs call for help. Your dim glow can only be seen deep in a dark cave.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Money don't grow the best weed I do.


post a picture of it then. and your lily white knee, covered in a swatsika tattoo.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of it then. and your lily white knee, covered in a swatsika tattoo.


I don't have any tattoo's.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump lies all the time. i can list them. so can he be





Fogdog said:


> Jesus Pie, didn't you even read the link? The very first definition completely debunked your use of the word.


A falsehood is a lie.


----------



## StevieBevie (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Money don't grow the best weed I do.


Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A falsehood is a lie.


like when trump said he chose the location of the RNC, or got a letter from the NFL, or was opposed to the iraq invasion, or opposed the intervention in libya, or said ted cruz's dad was in on the JFK plot, or said he would release his taxes, or said he pays his contractors?


----------



## Newby Greenthumb (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not bright.


You're going to vote for Hillary....and this guy isn't bright?
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!

Ummmm....what?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> like when trump said he chose the location of the RNC, or got a letter from the NFL, or was opposed to the iraq invasion, or opposed the intervention in libya, or said ted cruz's dad was in on the JFK plot, or said he would release his taxes, or said he pays his contractors?


How about when Hitlery Cunton said she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A falsehood is a lie.


Bullshit


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't vote


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 14, 2016)

fuck the presidency.

we need to reform congress and senate, but those old men got you watching the puppet show while they stuff their pockets with puppies and kittens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> How about when Hitlery Cunton said she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia?


that's all you've got?

how about when trump bragged about how awesome his convention would be, then showed up with scott baio and his own kids?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bullshit


Horseshit


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Horseshit


bulls > horses thus bullshit > horseshit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's all you've got?
> 
> how about when trump bragged about how awesome his convention would be, then showed up with scott baio and his own kids?


How about when Hitlery Cunton said she landed under sniper fire in Bosnia?

And Scott Baio is cool shit.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Horseshit


How about when Trump accepted hundreds of millions of dollars from a Criminal Russian Bank. He's filthy with dirty cash from Russia. What do you suppose they are getting for that money?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bulls > horses thus bullshit > horseshit.


Buck shit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bulls > horses thus bullshit > horseshit.


Why are bulls better than horses?

That's racist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are bulls better than horses?
> 
> That's racist.


you're not familiar with the 'greater than' symbol?

no wonder you're voting for trump, who is a serial pathological liar and cannot be trusted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not familiar with the 'greater than' symbol?
> 
> no wonder you're voting for trump, who is a serial pathological liar and cannot be trusted.


Lol. Fine.

Why are bulls greater than horses?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Says the idiot for Hitlery...


my IQ routinely tests between 135 -140.

you have an eighth grade education.

anything else you would like to add?

post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. Fine.
> 
> Why are bulls greater than horses?


it's called physical reality. that symbol means "greater than" in the quantifiable sense, not the qualitative sense.

you are poorly educated. no wonder trump loves you. he loves the poorly educated.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of it then. and your lily white knee, covered in a swatsika tattoo.


Thats racist as fuck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's called physical reality. that symbol means "greater than" in the quantifiable sense, not the qualitative sense.
> 
> you are poorly educated. no wonder trump loves you. he loves the poorly educated.


Greater as in greater mass? Damn sherlock.

I thought you were setting up a penis joke. I was waiting for the punchline.


----------



## vostok (Aug 14, 2016)

Australian National University defence expert Paul Dibb said: "[If Mr Trump wins the election] sure as hell … we'd have the most unpredictable America the world has ever seen."
_
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-15/us-china-war-could-erupt-ex-obama-adviser-says/7733996
_

lol


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my IQ routinely tests between 135 -140.
> 
> you have an eighth grade education.
> 
> ...


Where can I take an IQ test? Also I have a better than 8th grade edumacation I gots me GED!! Good Enough Diploma sucker.

Did you even go to college dumb dumb?


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)

Who else loves this song?




Don't lie now!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

vostok said:


> Australian National University defence expert Paul Dibb said: "[If Mr Trump wins the election] sure as hell … we'd have the most unpredictable America the world has ever seen."
> _
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-15/us-china-war-could-erupt-ex-obama-adviser-says/7733996
> _
> ...


So who would you vote for given the opportunity? Personally I think anything is better than Hillary and we should work with Russia against ISIS meanwhile ex CIA trying to get in with Hillary wants to covertly kill Russian and Iranian soldiers in Syria.

I think Hitlery will force WW3 after all she can't look weak because she's a girl.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Thats racist as fuck


his swatsika tattoo?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Personally I think anything is better than Hillary


full disclosure: you also only have an eighth grade education.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> full disclosure: you also only have an eighth grade education.


Yet I'm smarter than Uncle Buckshit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Yet I'm smarter than Uncle Buckshit.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


I'm actually happy, why are you crying?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 14, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I'm actually happy, why are you crying?


you sound angry and belligerent.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


yeah, you know what's best for black people. apparently they are too stupid to think for themselves. they just need you to google a few things for them and have them watch the video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/as-senator-clinton-promised-200000-jobs-in-upstate-new-york-her-efforts-fell-flat/2016/08/07/339d3384-58d2-11e6-831d-0324760ca856_story.html

But nearly eight years after Clinton’s Senate exit, there is little evidence that her economic development programs had a substantial impact on upstate employment. Despite Clinton’s efforts, upstate job growth stagnated overall during her tenure, with manufacturing jobs plunging nearly 25 percent, according to jobs data.


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm smarter then donald trump, enough said.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 15, 2016)

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/aug/15/hillary-clintons-economic-plans-were-tried-but-fai/


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 15, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Just she was a huge supporter of the TPP and now she is running for office she is pandering to the people like she has always done.


Isn't learning and choosing a different path part of maturing and learning? I mean, if my choices were limited to what I thought was right when I went through puberty, I'd be a very different person. But I learned and changed my mind. Not that you have any difficulty with the mind thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Isn't learning and choosing a different path part of maturing and learning? I mean, if my choices were limited to what I thought was right when I went through puberty, I'd be a very different person. But I learned and changed my mind. Not that you have any difficulty with the mind thing.



Woof!! Woof!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Isn't learning and choosing a different path part of maturing and learning? I mean, if my choices were limited to what I thought was right when I went through puberty, I'd be a very different person. But I learned and changed my mind. Not that you have any difficulty with the mind thing.


Well Hillary is like 80 years old she is not at the age of changing her mind but at the age of losing her mind.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2016)

Hillary has neurodegenerative disease, Trump is a madman, god help us all, but he won't


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2016)

So deporting 11 million souls, how is it done? Round em up at gunpoint and put them in FEMA camps?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> So deporting 11 million souls, how is it done? Round em up at gunpoint and put them in FEMA camps?


Putting them in camps is not deportation.

Take a look at ICE. They can do it if given the opportunity. Right now they release illegal criminals before ICE can deport them. 

Take a look into sanctuary cities. These are places where the government refuses to enforce immigration laws.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2016)

It's unprecedented in the history of humanity, it's Orwell s vision of a boot stamping on a human face, it means despair and death for some, shame and sorrow for the rest of you


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> So deporting 11 million souls, how is it done? Round em up at gunpoint and put them in FEMA camps?


Bus, boat or plane illegals don't pay taxes yet they make money if they have a work Visa they are legal and pay taxes and must make at least minimum wage giving more opportunity to black people who can't seem to find a job. 

FEMA camps really?


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2016)

Americans don't appear to give a fuk about the rest of the World, like itsyours to nuke and pollute as you see fit whilst the rest of us weep. Hillary is walking evil which is why Trump has a chance at potus, but it means millions of families being ripped apart for the sake of a billionaires ego, shame


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Americans don't appear to give a fuk about the rest of the World, like itsyours to nuke and pollute as you see fit whilst the rest of us weep. Hillary is walking evil which is why Trump has a chance at potus, but it means millions of families being ripped apart for the sake of a billionaires ego, shame


I pooped in Sweden once.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 16, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I pooped in Sweden once.


 And in this forum more than once.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 16, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> And in this forum more than once.


Where you always the stupidest kid in your class or was there some sort of brain injury?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 16, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Americans don't appear to give a fuk about the rest of the World, like itsyours to nuke and pollute as you see fit whilst the rest of us weep. Hillary is walking evil which is why Trump has a chance at potus, but it means millions of families being ripped apart for the sake of a billionaires ego, shame


Based on? Our foreign aid or the fact the we bail out and defend others significantly more than anyone.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Based on? Our foreign aid or the fact the we bail out and defend others significantly more than anyone.


Lol


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Based on? Our foreign aid or the fact the we bail out and defend others significantly more than anyone.


I find this post disturbing.

The power of the media eh!


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I find this post disturbing.
> 
> The power of the media eh!


Actually, the power of the media has been limiting.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

ok bravedave, and I'd V much like this to be a discussion as opposed to a name calling pissing contest (I'm not pre judging you mate but I'm sure you've met those types on here)

Who have you defended?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Based on? Our foreign aid to brutal theocracies and the fact the we invade and bomb others significantly more than anyone.


At least you're starting to see our current centre right policy isn't working.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> ok bravedave, and I'd V much like this to be a discussion as opposed to a name calling pissing contest (I'm not pre judging you mate but I'm sure you've met those types on here)
> 
> Who have you defended?


Go look up who foots most the bill for the UN and NATO. Would the Allies have won in Germany without us? The South Koreans? If we removed our troops from Japan and cut all ties...how long before they are swallowed up by North Korea/China. Do you think Taiwan would still exist? Do you think Canada would be spending more or less in defense without us as its neighbor? Eh?


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Go look up who foots most the bill for the UN and NATO. Would the Allies have won in Germany without us? The South Koreans? If we removed our troops from Japan and cut all ties...how long before they are swallowed up by North Korea/China. Do you think Taiwan would still exist? Do you think Canada would be spending more or less in defense without us as its neighbor? Eh?


And why do you foot the bill for NATO?

You outspend the world on 'defence'

NATOs latest (attempted) line of 'defence' was Ukraine

Fucking dumb and provocative.

Would the allies have won without you? Possibly.

Russia won that European battle. Not us, not You!

Stalin begged you (and us) to get more involved and we sat back to allow them to knock lumps out of each other.

Why else would we both agree to such large swathes of Europe becoming under communist rule?

Taiwan, south Korea, Japan...self interest

Please tell me how you have helped anyone that wasn't of use to you?

I mean I can point to political assassinations, training of Saddam Hussein to take over Iraq, funding him to take on Iran...who were an enemy due to operation Ajax where you removed their leader for profit...and replaced him with a guy who hanged people in the streets. When they deposed that tyrant you then set Iraq upon them and funded him.

He didn't play your game though, wouldn't become the next saudi cock sucking arabia so you had to depose him.

Regime change in lybia, Guatamala, Peru, Iraq, Syria (attempted...ongoing) Iran...all for political or business gain

Only a media fed individual would lack the balance of this knowledge and attempt to state that America is a benevolent nation coming to the aide of others


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> And why do you foot the bill for NATO?
> 
> You outspend the world on 'defence'
> 
> ...


First...where are you from?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> First...where are you from?


I partly agree with him. Our country has been in the business of supplanting foreign leaders for a while now.

Not good.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I partly agree with him. Our country has been in the business of supplanting foreign leaders for a while now.
> 
> Not good.


And I agree with him on some of that also, but of course I was not arguing for that. As you know, lefties like to spin the argument to something they are comfortable with while also inventing your positions for you from something you did not say.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

you have been empire building for 100 years now.

You used to be proud of it, named a building after it.

After the ww2 there was a stigma attached to empires so we word things differently.

I am spinning nothing. The USA has had a policy of regime change for any leader who won't play your game, providing there are natural resources you covet.

I am from the UK


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't consider myself a lefty

Or a right

I align myself with my family and my football team, no one else gets unquestioned support.

A lot of my views fit into the lefty camp but I just voted the uk out of the EU which, apparently, is a right wing view.

I look at facts, make my mind up...operating in any other manner makes one easy to coerce/manipulate


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I don't consider myself a lefty
> 
> Or a right
> 
> ...


I am totally open to discuss anything. 

I am curious about brexit. Any insight for us americans? Why was it that you personally decided to vote for brexit?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> And I agree with him on some of that also, but of course I was not arguing for that. As you know, lefties like to spin the argument to something they are comfortable with while also inventing your positions for you from something you did not say.


Shouldnt be so quick to slap a label on people. Ask questions and debate. Don't demonize each other. Judge the assholes as assholes, not the whole group.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am totally open to discuss anything.
> 
> I am curious about brexit. Any insight for us americans? Why was it that you personally decided to vote for brexit?


Unfortunately the brexit debate was less a debate and more of a mud slinging match.

There were two prevalent issues.

Immigration and the economy

Neither were a factor to me. I've met too many nice immigrants to want to stop them coming but space this island is obviously finite in size.
It's an issue, but not to me.

The economy; the economic 'experts' have an employer and/ or an agenda.
Those who paid any attention will recall in the wake of the financial crisis the uk and ither nations bailed out the banks with no repercussions. Iceland jailed their bankers and took a different approach.
The economic'experts' queued up to loudly claim that Iceland would spend the rest of eternity in the economic abyss.
Iceland has recovered, in relative terms, better than the uk.

So I don't believe any economic 'expert' predicting the future, it sounds to these ears as though they are fear mongering or steering for a specific outcome.

So, they were the two main issues and neither swayed me. I'll post this and then tell you my reasoning for my decision to exit


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> you have been empire building for 100 years now.
> 
> You used to be proud of it, named a building after it.
> 
> ...


Lol. So "I" am media fed. You could have pulled all that off of the leftist joke known as the BBC or al-Jazeera. Are you mad, Bro? Is it because we kicked your ass or that you needed us to save your ass? At work...may straighten out your ameriphobic thinking later. Speaking of empires though, how's the EU working out for you?


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

Back in the day, around 2002, no politician would discuss immigration. It was too sensitive.

People watched their entire neighbourhood change and wanted to ask what were reasonable questions.

The lack of representation lead to the rise of a right wing party...the BNP. (cunts)

As they were an offensive joke, they were surpassed by ukip. A less blatantly obvious racist bunch who started wining the conservative votes.

As a result of that, the previous government was a coalition as the Tories had lost too many votes.

In the last election, David Cameron was so desperate for total control that, to win ukip voters back, he offered the country a referendum...the one policy ukip had, the Tories adopted.

So you see, it is very long winded but in this country democracy still can work.

so onto the eu


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shouldnt be so quick to slap a label on people. Ask questions and debate. Don't demonize each other. Judge the assholes as assholes, not the whole group.


You mean "leftist"? <insert eye roll>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. So "I" am media fed. You could have pulled all that off of the leftist joke known as the BBC or al-Jazeera. Are you mad, Bro? Is it because we kicked your ass or that you needed us to save your ass? At work...may straighten out your ameriphobic thinking later. Speaking of empires though, how's the EU working out for you?


Reading is a good strategy for comprehension.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

The EU has euro MPs that we elect to represent us, but they can't. They have a voice and a vote but no power.

it's an illusion of democracy.

Sitting above them are an unelected council who can over ride any vote.

So it's dead simple really, I had the opportunity to vote between a system of government that I can influence and a system of government that I can't.

Without an ability to shape the EU...where does it go? it's own army, a police state? There is nothing in place to protect me or my family from this.

They brought about the EU by stealth, smoke and mirrors. 
It was set up for the interest of multi nationals and big business.
They control the council.

That isn't something I wish to pass on to my children


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. So "I" am media fed. You could have pulled all that off of the leftist joke known as the BBC or al-Jazeera. Are you mad, Bro? Is it because we kicked your ass or that you needed us to save your ass? At work...may straighten out your ameriphobic thinking later. Speaking of empires though, how's the EU working out for you?



why do I bother?

Stop getting your history from movies and talking in clichés

You're actually quite shit at fighting wars...but that's not one i want to get into because I find no positives in anyone being good at this


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You mean "leftist"? <insert eye roll>


Around here left/right/ liberal/conservative can and will be thrown around as an insult and used as an excuse to harrass.

I read hostility in your post.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> The EU has euro MPs that we elect to represent us, but they can't. They have a voice and a vote but no power.
> 
> it's an illusion of democracy.
> 
> ...


I agree. Glad to see that it worked out for you guys. I personally think the EU is what you say it is. I also think Hillary would very much like to emulate the EU policies. She also would be pushing more regime changes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Would the allies have won without you? Possibly.


Slightly misleading question as America made up a large part of the Allies. Otherwise I would argue that "almost certainly not" would be a better answer than "possibly"



Rizlared said:


> Russia won that European battle. Not us, not You!


And it is 99% likely that material aid from the other Allies made all the difference in allowing the Russians to continue the war beyond winter of 41. After that one of the single largest factors leading to the Soviet victory was Allied aid. I know it is sometimes difficult to understand the importance of trucks in mid Century warfare. The logistical leverage provided by the importation of trucks alone (and we both sent the USSR much, much more than trucks) is easy to understate but was critical. Trucks led to the Soviet victory - both as movers of material and by allowing the Soviet factories to produce numerically overwhelming numbers of armored vehicles - as much as tanks and aircraft (which were also both provided in great numbers). Not in any way to take away from the Soviet Great Patriotic War - I have a thorough understanding of their effort and sacrifice. The Soviets did most of the fighting in Europe, but dismissing the direct (material) and indirect (due to other non-Soviet European Theaters) aid is missing a large part of the story.




Rizlared said:


> Stalin begged you (and us) to get more involved and we sat back to allow them to knock lumps out of each other.


Stalin begged a lot about many things. *We *didn't sit back allowing him to take his lumps as you say. We did what we were capable of. Dieppe helped nobody. Sorry if Stalin wanted Normandy a year or two earlier but it was not logistically possible to do so. Sorry if you diminish the impact of other fronts but they needed to be done and they could be with the available resources. Churchill wanted to invade fucking Greece for chrissakes.

Excuse me if I don't eat a lot of crow here the way revisionists would like me to. I think the evidence shows that the conduct of the Western Allies in the war showed a serious commitment to the Alliance and that American conduct in particular showed true altruism at times that bordered on naivety.

I know it is all the rage to spout the dismissive line of many current thinkers but that shit was in vogue 20 years ago and has largely been discredited academically. Funny how it conveniently overlooks the fact that the Soviet Union was a Nazi ally until June of 1941 (Even until several days after Barbarossa began in Stalin's case who felt that Hitler was still just posturing for the upper hand in the Nazi-Soviet Pact of 1939). Let us not forget that a huge factor in the near extinction of the Soviet Union was purges in the military at Stalin's behest out of sheer paranoia.



Rizlared said:


> Why else would we both agree to such large swathes of Europe becoming under communist rule?


We never agreed to it. It wasn't the deal, officially. Maybe it was naive for us to expect any different. Churchill knew better and had discussed it directly with Stalin. The region's influence was decided by he and Stalin on a literal napkin.






Why did we let it happen? Realpolitik. Unless you want to begin a new war. We didn't and you couldn't.

Our policies were, if anything, naive.



Rizlared said:


> Taiwan, south Korea, Japan...self interest


oh please. When you are making international policy your first goal is to protect and further the interests *of your state*. It is what you do. We largely got tudored by the British who had been doing it for longer than we had existed.

Also, there is literally nothing that one can do to help another that cannot be called self interest. Grow up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Unfortunately the brexit debate was less a debate and more of a mud slinging match.
> 
> There were two prevalent issues.
> 
> Immigration and the economy


you brexit voters were so worried about brown people destroying the economy that you dumb white people destroyed the economy there instead.

the irony couldn't be more delicious.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Reading is a good strategy for comprehension.


. Oh and this is not assholy? Unlike you, I will not jump to a conclusion that my read-list is bigger than yours, but it has been constant since I was about 10 and you can see by my profile that I am 116. I usually have 2 or more books going and they are not all about Jack Reacher.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> . Oh and this is not assholy? Unlike you, I will not jump to a conclusion that my read-list is bigger than yours, but it has been constant since I was about 10 and you can see by my profile that I am 116. I usually have 2 or more books going and they are not all about Jack Reacher.


reading list?

all you ever do is watch pragerU videos. ya know, the non-accredited white supremacy college.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Slightly misleading question as America made up a large part of the Allies. Otherwise I would argue that "almost certainly not" would be a better answer than "possibly"
> 
> 
> And it is 99% likely that material aid from the other Allies made all the difference in allowing the Russians to continue the war beyond winter of 41. After that one of the single largest factors leading to the Soviet victory was Allied aid. I know it is sometimes difficult to understand the importance of trucks in mid Century warfare. The logistical leverage provided by the importation of trucks alone (and we both sent the USSR much, much more than trucks) is easy to understate but was critical. Trucks led to the Soviet victory - both as movers of material and by allowing the Soviet factories to produce numerically overwhelming numbers of armored vehicles - as much as tanks and aircraft (which were also both provided in great numbers). Not in any way to take away from the Soviet Great Patriotic War - I have a thorough understanding of their effort and sacrifice. The Soviets did most of the fighting in Europe, but dismissing the direct (material) and indirect (due to other non-Soviet European Theaters) aid is missing a large part of the story.
> ...


you make some valid points.

I've just got in from the pub and things are fuzzy, I am happy. 

I would like to take some of what you say to task...but now is not the time.

Thanks for going to more effort than to just call me a retard


UncleBuck said:


> you brexit voters were so worried about brown people destroying the economy that you dumb white people destroyed the economy there instead.
> 
> the irony couldn't be more delicious.


lol. you know fuck all


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

I know some brexit voters, I know some liberals, I know loads of people, all who had a say.

I know of NO ONE who was worried brown people would ruin our economy.

Still...I'm sure you know best uncle buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I know of NO ONE who was worried brown people would ruin our economy.


this was literally the poster for voting brexit:







is that nigel farage, the clown baby of brexit love, standing in front of an incredibly racist poster?

jesusfuck. what a sad day when a dumbass american knows more about english politics than a drunk limey toothless loser.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this was literally the poster for voting brexit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't be so rude as to call you a dumb ass American but as you self confess this...

Farage is leader of ukip.

Not everyone who voted brexit agrees with ukip.

Neither have you qualified how that poster suggests brown people would ruin our economy as you stated.

but that's probably because, in your own words, you're a dumb ass American


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 18, 2016)

Bed now

Goodnight uncle buck x x x


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 18, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Well I wouldn't be so rude as to call you a dumb ass American but as you self confess this...
> 
> Farage is leader of ukip.
> 
> ...


you're not really good at putting two and two together i suppose. because the poster kinda speaks for itself.

have fun knowing you allied yourself with the racists.


----------



## zeddd (Aug 19, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I don't consider myself a lefty
> 
> Or a right
> 
> ...


There is no left or right wing, there is only the dialectic and its participants, the matrix and those who shout racist


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not really good at putting two and two together i suppose. because the poster kinda speaks for itself.
> 
> have fun knowing you allied yourself with the racists.


I know some perfectly nice racists.

I know some dickhead non racists.

Some racists I know dislike financial inequality, I align myself with them there also.

Only a dumb ass American would assume that, as I disagree with someone on one issue (such as racism) that I must disagree with everything they believe.

Now, uncle buck, I will humour you no further by replying to your posts.

I've not really been doing this chatting to people in forums thing for that long.

I've never met such closed minded, offensive trolls before...so I was a bit shellshocked at first and then I decided to play.

You are unworthy of playing with.

Your debating skills are non existent

Your insults are ridiculously infantile (retard, racist, penis related)

Have fun but quite simply, intellectually you do not challenge or stimulate me and you fail to ever make me laugh.

Find others with a pre school mentality, you'll stand a better chance

Bye x


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 19, 2016)

Unclebaldrick;

Too much info to try and reply to it all, for some reason my short term memory isn't what it once was, but it's good info and appreciate your efforts.

So in general;

I can't argue against any of your financial or logistical support points as they are sound. 

It what happened and also had a great effect on the outcome.

I would argue that, without the usa intervention, it is far from likely that Germany wins. It overstretched but if we discuss this (and I'm happy to) it can only be opinion based.

Toward the end, unless I have misinterpreted, you allude to the UK's empire and that we also stayed out of wars etc until it was in our financial interest to involve ourselves and that we abused our power when doing so.

Absofuckinglutely.

I don't advocate it as a way for any nation to behave and don't excuse our behaviour at all. 

Hitler didn't actually want to fight us and I believe a case can be made for not getting involved at all. Something else I'd be happy to discuss.

You, or someone else, mentioned real politic. The Molotov Ribbentrop pact was exactly that. The communists were the ideological enemy of the Nazis and they wanted breathing space...at the expense of Poland.

I make no excuses for any nation. 

I take no pride in 'winning' the war

And there was an agreement between Churchill and Roosevelt to allow Germany and Russia to knock lumps out of each other.

Equally, there was conversation between Roosevelt and Stalin that the outcome of the war would mean the end of the British empire.

The problem I have with self interest is there is no self.
We are a species surviving on a rock with finite resources and a fixed period of time to reside on that rock.
Doing what is best for the uk, or best for American interests (or any other nation) is short termism and has only ever created future problems.

Tad hung over, hope this makes sense


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

Inflation is up...

Pound is down...

Growth is down...

And they haven't even left the EU yet.

Some of those fat, bald, English morons (with bad teeth) might have to get jobs now with no immigrants to fill them.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Inflation is up...
> 
> Pound is down...
> 
> ...


Now, sneaky ninja, I will humour you no further by replying to your posts.

I've not really been doing this chatting to people in forums thing for that long.

I've never met such closed minded, offensive trolls before...so I was a bit shellshocked at first and then I decided to play.

You are unworthy of playing with.

Your debating skills are non existent

Your insults are ridiculously infantile (retard, racist, penis related)

Have fun but quite simply, intellectually you do not challenge or stimulate me and you fail to ever make me laugh.

Find others with a pre school mentality, you'll stand a better chance

Bye x


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, sneaky ninja, I will humour you no further by replying to your posts.
> 
> I've not really been doing this chatting to people in forums thing for that long.
> 
> ...


So you can dish it out about our country but can't face the facts about your own?

That's called delusion, sweetheart.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Inflation is up...
> 
> Pound is down...
> 
> ...


Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.


Except all the things I posted are statistically verifable and yours is pure conjecture.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I know some perfectly nice racists.


how is that possible?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.


especially if you ignore all the negative shit that has happened due to the brexit vote.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how is that possible?


if you be white, you be all right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> if you be white, you be all right?


i know a lot of perfectly nice people who just hate other people based on the color of their skin.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 19, 2016)

charlie manson was a really good guy, just had a few bad days.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Except all the things I posted are statistically verifable and yours is pure conjecture.


The Brexit vote was about different things to different people. But mostly what tipped the scales towards leaving was the people who voted to leave chose to maintain the right to make the laws that affect them. It was a close vote and it might have gone another way, so this is not to say that everybody felt that way. The majority that voted to leave did so, not because it was best for the economy overall. They did so because they failed to see the benefit in trading off local control for the theoretical benefits of a free market when there was much evidence that there was no such thing for them. There will be disruption in Britain's economy while this thing settles out. Maybe slower growth long term but that is not certain. 

My take on why Brexit is important to the US is that the movement towards globalization and opening of trade barriers between nations has been a dud as far as the working people of the UK and US are concerned. If globalization is such a great thing, why have the working classes in UK and US experienced decline in living standards? In the US, white working class people are seeing declines in life expectancy -- so naturally they are behaving in a fearful and angry manner towards economic policies of the past 20 years. Oh sure the 1% are making hay out of globalization. It is also clear that globalization mostly helps large multinational corporations, not small businesses, especially under the auspices of the EU but also in the US. The ultra rich who don't really live in any one country anyway. So, fuck them. Let them globalize Uganda. The people of the UK put a boot up the multinational financial system's ass. The US is trailing the UK in this regard but there is movement in that direction. 

What is certain is that there is no way the US would have submitted so much authority to a body such as the European Commission. The US would have voted to leave too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 19, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/08/19/what-brexit-apocalypse-no-sign-of-economic-woe-after-the-referen/


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/08/19/what-brexit-apocalypse-no-sign-of-economic-woe-after-the-referen/


good googling. any videos?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2016/08/19/what-brexit-apocalypse-no-sign-of-economic-woe-after-the-referen/


unjustified confidence. I didn't know it was possible but @Flaming Pie just managed to make herself look dumber than ever. 

Immediately after the vote to leave was announced, business and consumer confidence in Britain plunged along with Sterling, which if nothing else happened would have shocked the UK economy into recession. The actions of the Bank of England are damping any short term effect on the economy due to these short term reactions. The system has a lot of resilience in the short term. It's been a little more than a month since the referendum was completed. Declarations one way or the other regarding the direction of Britain's economy are just silly. 

Longer term, the people who ought to know (aka, not @Flaming Pie ) are projecting there will be a negative effect on Britain's economy. It's going to take a couple of years to definitely say what the effect of Brexit actually had on Britain's economy. I don't think the referendum was about money, anyway.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> especially if you ignore all the negative shit that has happened due to the brexit vote.


 What negative shit?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> What negative shit?


yeah, not like their currency completely plunged or anything, or world markets took a massive hit.

easy to ignore when you are dirt poor trailer trash with nothing invested in the markets, i guess.

TRUMP!


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.


You are a moron. The pound is down to 1.29.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, not like their currency completely plunged or anything, or world markets took a massive hit.
> Currency and markets go up and down, in 6 mo. or a year they could be well above what they were before.
> easy to ignore when you are dirt poor trailer trash with nothing invested in the markets, i guess.
> 
> TRUMP!


 I wouldn't know about that. I have 7 bedrooms, 4 and 1/2 baths, mud room, study, plant room, 2 large decks and 1 small 12x12 deck, 2 new cars and one older, a truck and what is inside my house is worth 4+ times more than my house and all of my land.
If you sold everything you own and got a loan I doubt you could pay for the wool carpet in my house. LPL still has a nice chunk of my money I have yet to pull out because of taxes.
You talk shit about what you seem to know very little of.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> I wouldn't know about that. I have 7 bedrooms, 4 and 1/2 baths, mud room, study, plant room, 2 large decks and 1 small 12x12 deck, 2 new cars and one older, a truck and what is inside my house is worth 4+ times more than my house and all of my land.
> If you sold everything you own and got a loan I doubt you could pay for the wool carpet in my house. LPL still has a nice chunk of my money I have yet to pull out because of taxes.
> You talk shit about what you seem to know very little of.


your parents bought you such a nice barbie dreamhouse.

take some pictures of it so we know you're not lying.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> You are a moron. The pound is down to 1.29.


 Good for exports.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Good for exports.


Moron.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.


Yeah well nothing has happened yet. It won't be a positive move for their economy. Wait for it.

And they seem super happy with their decision too, right? 




Says who? What polls? Name them? TRUMP isn't lagging in the polls. Polls don't mean anything anymore.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your parents bought you such a nice barbie dreamhouse.
> 
> take some pictures of it so we know you're not lying.


 Sorry but my parents were kind of poor, not so poor that they ever used any kind of gov. help nor any other help from anyone, my dad wouldn't have even if there was a real need to he was to proud. I also don't owe a penny any thing. I never even made a lot of money for work. I worked full time in the summer from 13 years old and weekends when I was in school. My dad gave me 5 dollars once. He always said that his dad gave him 25 cents one time.
If I ever grow again I may show some of my silver holding buds as I have seen some pics like that and I have a fair amount that would make for a nice pic. I have wanted to do this for over 10 years. I have never had a single pic from me go over the air or by wire.
If you think that I care what you think your dumber act here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Sorry but my parents were kind of poor, not so poor that they ever used any kind of gov. help nor any other help from anyone, my dad wouldn't have even if there was a real need to he was to proud. I also don't owe a penny any thing. I never even made a lot of money for work. I worked full time in the summer from 13 years old and weekends when I was in school. My dad gave me 5 dollars once. He always said that his dad gave him 25 cents one time.
> If I ever grow again I may show some of my silver holding buds as I have seen some pics like that and I have a fair amount that would make for a nice pic. I have wanted to do this for over 10 years. I have never had a single pic from me go over the air or by wire.
> If you think that I care what you think your dumber act here.


so you bragged about your awesome barbie dreamhouse to me, but can't produce a shred of evidence to prove it, and follow up all that by telling me you don't care what i think, right after bragging to me so i would think more highly of you.

i volunteer to walk dogs at the local pound several days a week. i've seen them shit piles of stool that are more intelligent than you.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you bragged about your awesome barbie dreamhouse to me, but can't produce a shred of evidence to prove it, and follow up all that by telling me you don't care what i think, right after bragging to me so i would think more highly of you.
> 
> Your funny and dumb, I don't think anything I could post would make you think highly of me nor would anything you could post make me think anything more of you than the low life scum that I Know you to be. Its like you're I write your and think its funny, I kind of get a kick out of silly little things like that.
> 
> ...


 Show me a pic of you walking a dog I think your just bragging to make me think more highly of you as I don't think they would let you around them for fear you would give them something like fleas, lice or worse.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Show me a pic of you walking a dog I think your just bragging to make me think more highly of you as I don't think they would let you around them for fear you would give them something like fleas, lice or worse.


cry some more, ya little bitch.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cry some more, ya little bitch.


 Sorry at best you can only make me smile.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 19, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Good for exports.


Good for exports that the dollar is more expensive?

For whom?

Watch the news, consumer inflation is climbing in the UK.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 19, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Good for exports that the dollar is more expensive?
> Good for theirs dummy.
> 
> For whom?
> ...


 Give it a while and see what happens.
Don't be so upset that your one world order had a set back.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Give it a while and see what happens.
> Don't be so upset that your one world order had a set back.


England can fuck off and die if that's what they want to do.

They don't even produce anything anymore; oil comes from Scotland (which now wants out of the UK and into the EU), your last major primary industry (steel) died in the last couple years.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> England can fuck off and die if that's what they want to do.
> 
> They don't even produce anything anymore; oil comes from Scotland (which now wants out of the UK and into the EU), your last major primary industry (steel) died in the last couple years.


 Gee you are kind of mean.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Gee you are kind of mean.


Care to explain to me why the people who are interviewed from the "Leave" camp are generally speaking your typical fat, shaved head, BNP voting, stereotypical "Brits" with a union jack on every piece of clothing?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Care to explain to me why the people who are interviewed from the "Leave" camp are generally speaking your typical fat, shaved head, BNP voting, stereotypical "Brits" with a union jack on every piece of clothing?


The last time I was there years ago I was on a silver buying trip and I ate fish and chips almost every other day, not big on the newsprint wrap but I love the cod. See you have your wires crossed I am in the us.
You are mixed up could be its your nap time ask mommy to you to put bed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/aug/20/brexit-eu-referendum-economy-project-fear?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/aug/20/brexit-eu-referendum-economy-project-fear?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us


There are two issues here Pie.
1. Anti-Brexit campaign warned of immediate collapse. It was a bullshit arguement just like the other side's was.
2. Will Brexit be good or bad for the economy is the second issue. 

A learned intellectual like you should know that in order to see what will happen after Brexit, you actually have to wait until it happens. Get back to me with Britain's glowing success five years from now.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There are two issues here Pie.
> 1. Anti-Brexit campaign warned of immediate collapse. It was a bullshit arguement just like the other side's was.
> 2. Will Brexit be good or bad for the economy is the second issue.
> 
> A learned intellectual like you should know that in order to see what will happen after Brexit, you actually have to wait until it happens. Get back to me with Britain's glowing success five years from now.


Even asking those questions is a sign of ignorance of the facts.

Immediately following the vote Sterling tanked to its lowest level in 50 years, data in the last few days indicates inflation has crept up 0.5% (from 2% to around 2.5%) since the vote.

Ironically the only thing propping up their economy so far is (ironically) the fact theyre still in the EU, so trade hasn't been disrupted.

Around 65% of their economy is based on the EU single market, Britain is a dead man walking.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Even asking those questions is a sign of ignorance of the facts.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


No not you specifically, but I think you were simply repeating talking points. 

The fact remains that the pro-Brexit side had absolutely no plan as to how they would proceed if they won the vote and many of the stark warnings that were issued have come through or have only been held back by the Bank of England's intervention.

But overall the biggest issue facing the UK that wasn't accounted for is the fact Northern Ireland and Scotland both voted about 60-65% to remain in the EU, with Scotland considering another independence vote and Northern Ireland still deciding what to do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> No not you specifically, but I think you were simply repeating talking points.
> 
> The fact remains that the pro-Brexit side had absolutely no plan as to how they would proceed if they won the vote and many of the stark warnings that were issued have come through or have only been held back by the Bank of England's intervention.
> 
> But overall the biggest issue facing the UK that wasn't accounted for is the fact Northern Ireland and Scotland both voted about 60-65% to remain in the EU, with Scotland considering another independence vote and Northern Ireland still deciding what to do.


I still don't see what problem you had with what I said. Are you just being an English cunt?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I still don't see what problem you had with what I said. Are you just being an English cunt?


Im not a limey, but you're correct, they are a pack of cunts.

On of the few places in Europe not worth visiting.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Im not a limey, but you're correct, they are a pack of cunts.
> 
> On of the few places in Europe not worth visiting.


I'm not racist. Some of my best friends...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There are two issues here Pie.
> 1. Anti-Brexit campaign warned of immediate collapse. It was a bullshit arguement just like the other side's was.
> 2. Will Brexit be good or bad for the economy is the second issue.
> 
> A learned intellectual like you should know that in order to see what will happen after Brexit, you actually have to wait until it happens. Get back to me with Britain's glowing success five years from now.


Well from reading some of the comments some believe britain is in the shitter already.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well from reading some of the comments some believe britain is in the shitter already.


They might be on their way. Frankly i think the results will take ten or more years to play out. But when and if the Scots bail... well.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'm not racist. Some of my best friends...


I do find it hilarious that the biggest colonial power that ever existed are crying about immigration and want to quit the EU over it...


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well from reading some of the comments some believe britain is in the shitter already.


All the signs are there...

If it walks, quacks and swims like a duck, it's usually a duck.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Uh... no. Looks like britain is doing fine.





Flaming Pie said:


> britain is in the shitter already.


I am the scat-man! Flippity flop. Floppy flippity. Flop flippy doop dop. Doop doo bop!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I am the scat-man! Flippity flop. Floppy flippity. Flop flippy doop dop. Doop doo bop!


Cherry picking at its finest. You should work for CNN.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry picking at its finest. You should work for CNN.


Who says I don't? ::dusts shoulder off::


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/21/us/politics/hillary-clinton-presidential-campaign-charity.amp.html?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us

With Mrs. Clinton facing accusations of favoritism toward Clinton Foundation donors during her time as secretary of state, former President Bill Clinton told foundation employees on Thursday that the organization would no longer accept foreign or corporate donations should Mrs. Clinton win in November.

Wooops! I guess she is admitting conflict of interest. Why it only counts for president and not secretary of state..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/21/us/politics/hillary-clinton-presidential-campaign-charity.amp.html?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us
> 
> With Mrs. Clinton facing accusations of favoritism toward Clinton Foundation donors during her time as secretary of state, former President Bill Clinton told foundation employees on Thursday that the organization would no longer accept foreign or corporate donations should Mrs. Clinton win in November.
> 
> Wooops! I guess she is admitting conflict of interest. Why it only counts for president and not secretary of state..









BERNGHERZI!!!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Who says I don't? ::dusts shoulder off::


You better hire a security firm to protect your emails.

(Reuters) - Bill and Hillary Clinton's charitable foundation hired the security firm FireEye to examine its data systems after seeing indications they might have been hacked, according to two sources familiar with the matter.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Benghazi! Emails! Raun Paul! Hiatus! I have a very good brain and have said a lot of things!

exclamation points!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cherry picking at its finest. You should work for CNN.


Everybody is against you but FOX. Why is it that you and Roger Ailes haven't had a sexual relationship yet?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You better hire a security firm to protect your emails.
> 
> (Reuters) - Bill and Hillary Clinton's charitable foundation hired the security firm FireEye to examine its data systems after seeing indications they might have been hacked, according to two sources familiar with the matter.


I like you Pie, but you say some dumb stuff. That's Ok, though. So do I, sometimes.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Everybody is against you but FOX. Why is it that you and Roger Ailes haven't had a sexual relationship yet?


Didn't he just get charged with molesting youngsters? Just like Donald J? That guy can eat a greasy bag of dicks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I like you Pie, but you say some dumb stuff. That's Ok, though. So do I, sometimes.


She's ok outside of politics. Some of the female nazis where a fucking hoot when you got them out of the camps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Didn't he just get charged with molesting youngsters? Just like Donald J? That guy can eat a greasy bag of dicks.


Nah, he likes them older. You are thinking of Steve Doocy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, he likes them older. You are thinking of Steve Doocy


I would like that post, but - gross...Why are all these right wing leaders, business builders, and job creators all kiddy fuckers?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I would like that post, but - gross...Why are all these right wing leaders, business builders, and job creators all kiddy fuckers?


If you grew up with Doocy as a last name and that face...

the guy never really stood a chance.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She's ok outside of politics. Some of the female nazis where a fucking hoot when you got them out of the camps.


I like pie. She's funny when she wants to be. I disagree with about 99.08 of her politics. But, that's ok too. It is not like we don't have anything to learn from each other. That's how I try to look at it anyways.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I like you Pie, but you say some dumb stuff. That's Ok, though. So do I, sometimes.


How is it dumb? That is a news report. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I like pie. She's funny when she wants to be. I disagree with about 99.08 of her politics. But, that's ok too. It is not like we don't have anything to learn from each other. That's how I try to look at it anyways.


.92% you agree? Which part would that be? 

Are you of the belief that the DNC writing stories for CNN and MSNBC is cool and George soros having such a heavy hand on hillary, blm, and constantly betting on both sides is cool too? 

There have been hacks exposing the corruption every week. 

Should hillary have a foundation that accepts million dollar donations while she is in public office dealings with those countries?

Do you realize that everything they accuse trump of the Clinton's are already guilty of?

I'm just sharing what I find. I think it is important that we avoid Clinton in office again. She is not trustworthy.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> .92% you agree? Which part would that be?
> 
> Are you of the belief that the DNC writing stories for CNN and MSNBC is cool and George soros having such a heavy hand on hillary, blm, and constantly betting on both sides is cool too?
> 
> ...


You know exactly where I stand. You know exactly how I am going to respond to those sort of questions. As I just posted, I have respect for you. In my honest opinion, these are at best middle school questions aimed at/and wanting advanced college calculus answers (does that shitty metaphor make any sense?). I am not gonna roast you, but like I said... We still might have something to learn from each other. Hopefully anyways.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You know exactly where I stand. You know exactly how I am going to respond to those sort of questions. As I just posted, I have respect for you. In my honest opinion, these are at best middle school questions aimed at/and wanting advanced college calculus answers (does that shitty metaphor make any sense?). I am not gonna roast you, but like I said... We still might have something to learn from each other. Hopefully anyways.


Im not picking on you. Really. We've seen each other naked. 

That WAS you right?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Im not picking on you. Really. We've seen each other naked.
> 
> That WAS you right?


It was probably definitely me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

Out of curiousity, what are you wanting to learn? Grow related?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Out of curiousity, what are you wanting to learn? Grow related?


I've been lurking on @ttystikk 's vert stuff. I have the time, and inclination to fuck around with some of my space, and after seeing what he can pull per sqf I am kind of drooling. Def wanna try. Also, after my 2 year long organic kick, I've been itching to try some hyrdo stuff. It's fun playing mad scientist with the res. I might try a flood table again here soon now that I have the necessaries. I got offered to do some GGG testers, and am thinking they would like to see some variety in how their stuff's grown.

What about you, doll?


----------



## Dumme (Aug 21, 2016)

They've done studies...
60% of the time, it works everytime...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I've been lurking on @ttystikk 's vert stuff. I have the time, and inclination to fuck around with some of my space, and after seeing what he can pull per sqf I am kind of drooling. Def wanna try. Also, after my 2 year long organic kick, I've been itching to try some hyrdo stuff. It's fun playing mad scientist with the res. I might try a flood table again here soon now that I have the necessaries. I got offered to do some GGG testers, and am thinking they would like to see some variety in how their stuff's grown.
> 
> What about you, doll?


I'm always up for learning. You have a grow thread?

I'm still testing for Gage green. I would recommend you jump on that offer. They take excellant care of their testers. I have not wanted for seeds in a while. They definitely want to put their strains through different environments and want to hear all the good and the bad. They want to know smells, tastes, and whether or not it is up to gage standards. Potency and stability are the most important qualities to them. 

Go for it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm always up for learning. You have a grow thread?
> 
> I'm still testing for Gage green. I would recommend you jump on that offer. *They take excellant care of their testers*. I have not wanted for seeds in a while. They definitely want to put their strains through different environments and want to hear all the good and the bad. They want to know smells, tastes, and whether or not it is up to gage standards. Potency and stability are the most important qualities to them.
> 
> Go for it.


Yes they do, and yes I do.I think I might have talked you into checking it out before though. http://rollitup.org/t/horrorshow.842080/

I save all my good adjectives and thesaurusized jargon for the smoke reports.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I've been lurking on @ttystikk 's vert stuff. I have the time, and inclination to fuck around with some of my space, and after seeing what he can pull per sqf I am kind of drooling. Def wanna try. Also, after my 2 year long organic kick, I've been itching to try some hyrdo stuff. It's fun playing mad scientist with the res. I might try a flood table again here soon now that I have the necessaries. I got offered to do some GGG testers, and am thinking they would like to see some variety in how their stuff's grown.
> 
> What about you, doll?


Why, thank you Sir! High praise, indeed! 

Let me know what I can do to help!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> thesaurusized


That is totally not even a word. 


ttystikk said:


> Why, thank you Sir! High praise, indeed!
> 
> Let me know what I can do to help!


Better believe I'll be bugging you soon, boss.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2016)

Dumme said:


> View attachment 3762824 They've done studies...
> 60% of the time, it works everytime...


WHOA. Upon seeing that pic my body, unbidden, just tried to retch. I've never had a visceral reaction quite like that to a portrait before!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

No worries,a few more camera flashes & her big head will pop off.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Benghazi!
> 
> Emails!
> 
> TRUMP!!


Got a tiny boner for Trump have we?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Got a tiny boner for Trump have we?


Rubberized bag .

Hot Soapy water.

Rubber hose .


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Rubberized bag .
> 
> Hot Soapy water.
> 
> Rubber hose .


Whatever you enjoy, sweetheart.

I don't indulge in whatever freaky shit you're into but I definitely support your right to do it (as long as the other party offers positive consent).


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I've been lurking on @ttystikk 's vert stuff. I have the time, and inclination to fuck around with some of my space, and after seeing what he can pull per sqf I am kind of drooling. Def wanna try.


Consider a shipping container. They've got twice as much wall space as floor space. Shape is perfect, too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm always up for learning. You have a grow thread?
> 
> I'm still testing for Gage green. I would recommend you jump on that offer. They take excellant care of their testers. I have not wanted for seeds in a while. They definitely want to put their strains through different environments and want to hear all the good and the bad. They want to know smells, tastes, and whether or not it is up to gage standards. Potency and stability are the most important qualities to them.
> 
> Go for it.


i can teach you how not to have mold...on your INDOOR buds. LOL


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Rubberized bag .
> 
> Hot Soapy water.
> 
> Rubber hose .


Well, sheesh. You ended up in here awful quick.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can teach you how not to have mold...on your INDOOR buds. LOL


 

Swish.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Well, sheesh. You ended up in here awful quick.


I started off in here I think,I'm still rubbin 1 out 2 the hotie with the lampshade


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I started off in here I think,I'm still rubbin 1 out 2 the hotie with the lampshade


reported as theexpress

RIP


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as theexpress
> 
> RIP


what is your problem to report me


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what is your problem 2 report me


stop crying, bitch. otherwise i will have to report you for being a little bitch.

edit: too late. reported for being a little bitch


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> stop crying, bitch. otherwise i will have to report you for being a little bitch.
> 
> edit: too late. reported for being a little bitch


your a moderator I see


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what is your problem 2 report me


English my friend. For realz. I am not to your person being mean.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 21, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> English my friend. For realz. I am not to your person being mean.


OK I'll fix it.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can teach you how not to have mold...on your INDOOR buds. LOL


My AC went out. So yeah. High heat and humidity while drying. Shit happens.

Gotta get a new AC next year.

You still hanging your buds over litterboxes?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> reported as theexpress
> 
> RIP


urgh. Humbolt Park bad ass wanna be in the house.

Show us your thick sausage-like fingers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My AC went out. So yeah. High heat and humidity while drying. Shit happens.
> 
> Gotta get a new AC next year.


someone should invent a device that circulates air.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> someone should invent a device that circulates air.


If the humidity in your dry tent spikes to 65% while you arent home... hmmm...

Shit happens.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If the humidity in your dry tent spikes to 65% while you arent home... hmmm...
> 
> Shit happens.


excuses are like assholes. mine smell like roses.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> excuses are like assholes. mine smell like roses.


Your asshole? What are you, a contortionist?


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your asshole? What are you, a contortionist?



No doubt he uses his fingers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your asshole? What are you, a contortionist?


how about the latest poll out of north carolina? it has hillary leading 44-43, but it only sampled about 10% black people in the survey. black voters made up 23% of the electorate in 2008, and 21% in 2012.

and you never did have much to say about donald trump citing a racist hate grouo which was founded by a white supremacist in his first ad, which packed 7 outright indefensible lies into just 30 seconds.

do you think donald trump can be trusted?

LOL, doesn't matter. he is going to lose big time. because, like you, he is a huge fucking loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

this is the part where flaming pie retreats and runs away without answering the question.

i guess the hope is that by avoiding reality it will cease to exist.

infants understand object permanence better than republicans do.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is the part where flaming pie retreats and runs away without answering the question.
> 
> i guess the hope is that by avoiding reality it will cease to exist.
> 
> infants understand object permanence better than republicans do.


I know that I can leave and you will still be here hating. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know that I can leave and you will still be here hating. Lol


not gonna address the litany of neverending lies from trump? he cannot be trusted.

how about the polling that shows even north carolina is gonna be 3-4 points more blue on election day than the polls suggest?

i guess if you ignore it, it ceases to exist. infant logic for an infant brain.


----------



## bundee1 (Aug 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> not gonna address the litany of neverending lies from trump? he cannot be trusted.
> 
> how about the polling that shows even north carolina is gonna be 3-4 points more blue on election day than the polls suggest?
> 
> i guess if you ignore it, it ceases to exist. infant logic for an infant brain.


Yup I think the governors office will be in the hands of the Democrats and hopefully we can gain some ground with legalization.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 22, 2016)

You guys hear about the new emails that show Clinton foundation donor skipping ahead in line at the state department?

Also an article i just read.

http://www.businessinsider.com/clinton-foundation-hillary-clinton-2016-8


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys hear about the new emails that show Clinton foundation donor skipping ahead in line at the state department?
> 
> Also an article i just read.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/clinton-foundation-hillary-clinton-2016-8


Is there a video?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/politics/emails-reveal-how-foundation-donors-got-access-to-clinton-and-her-close-aides-at-state-dept/2016/08/22/345b5200-6882-11e6-8225-fbb8a6fc65bc_story.html?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

There is even a video for the reading impaired.

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/08/23/sessions-clinton-foundation-fully-investigated/


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is even a video for the reading impaired.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/08/23/sessions-clinton-foundation-fully-investigated/


Fuck breitbart. It's a shithole of hatred, white supremacy and lies..

How about posting the truth once in a while.

I'll post a counter argument from the "insanely liberal" Boston Globe:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2016/08/23/clinton-mail-scandals-are-pure-fiction/ryXZoEeqANOPSiL7O33QuJ/story.html

*Clinton’s e-mail ‘scandals’ are pure fiction*
_The scandal here seems to be that people who gave money to the Clinton Foundation had e-mails sent to the Clinton State Department requesting favors that were repeatedly denied. Still, evidence has never been the key ingredient of a Clinton scandal. Optics and the appearance of scandal are always where the action has been._

_The recent e-mail revelations “illustrate the way the Clintons’ international network of friends and donors was able to get access to Hillary Clinton and her inner circle” says the Post. All this adds “to the controversy” about “major donors” to the foundation getting “access to other power players,” says Politico. Or, as shown by the evidence, not getting access._

In attacking the Clinton foundation for political reasons, Trump and his backers are doing real harm to an organization that is very efficient in turning donations into charitable work and in turn saving lives or making lives better for people around the world. 

So up yours with your insanity regarding Hillary. Your Evangelical so called "Christian values" are showing. Your values as far as I can tell are very convenient. You don't give a shit about the good that will be ended when the Foundation is closed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

This is a CNN clip btw. Dont be afraid of the trump pic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

Mentions clinton foundation in Haiti efforts too. Just priceless.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hillary Clinton even more corrupt than Bill and Obama combined.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary Clinton even more corrupt than Bill and Obama combined.


True dat.

Public schools are fighting hard for our children against some recent efforts by obama.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys hear about the new emails that show Clinton foundation donor skipping ahead in line at the state department?
> 
> Also an article i just read.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/clinton-foundation-hillary-clinton-2016-8


but how can you worry bout vast government corruption when legalizing pot and lgbt pissers r @ stake lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True dat.
> 
> Public schools are fighting hard for our children against some recent efforts by obama.



Haven't you seen the ad? Everything Hillary is doing she is doing for the children.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois
[QUOTE="fdd2blk said:


> Haven't you seen the ad? Everything Hillary is doing she is doing for the children.


Just like hitler. For the children. Control the children, control the future.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

“These boys and girls enter our organizations [at] ten years of age, and often for the first time get a little fresh air; after four years of the Young Folk they go on to the Hitler Youth, where we have them for another four years . . . And even if they are still not complete National Socialists, they go to Labor Service and are smoothed out there for another six, seven months . . . And whatever class consciousness or social status might still be left . . . the Wehrmacht [German armed forces] will take care of that.” 
—Adolf Hitler (193

From the 1920s onwards, the Nazi Party targeted German youth as a special audience for its propaganda messages. These messages emphasized that the Party was a movement of youth: dynamic, resilient, forward-looking, and hopeful. Millions of German young people were won over to Nazism in the classroom and through extracurricular activities. In January 1933, the Hitler Youth had only 50,000 members, but by the end of the year this figure had increased to more than 2 million. By 1936 membership in the Hitler Youth increased to 5.4 million before it became mandatory in 1939. The German authorities then prohibited or dissolved competing youth organizations.

Education in the Nazi State

Education in the Third Reich served to indoctrinate students with the National Socialist world view. Nazi scholars and educators glorified Nordic and other “Aryan” races, while denigrating Jews and other so-called inferior peoples as parasitic “bastard races” incapable of creating culture or civilization. After 1933, the Nazi regime purged the public school system of teachers deemed to be Jews or to be “politically unreliable.” Most educators, however, remained in their posts and joined the National Socialist Teachers League. 97% of all public school teachers, some 300,000 persons, had joined the League by 1936. In fact, teachers joined the Nazi Party in greater numbers than any other profession.

In the classroom and in the Hitler Youth, instruction aimed to produce race-conscious, obedient, self-sacrificing Germans who would be willing to die for Führer and Fatherland. Devotion to Adolf Hitler was a key component of Hitler Youth training. German young people celebrated his birthday (April 20)-a national holiday-for membership inductions. German adolescents swore allegiance to Hitler and pledged to serve the nation and its leader as future soldiers.

Schools played an important role in spreading Nazi ideas to German youth. While censors removed some books from the classroom, German educators introduced new textbooks that taught students love for Hitler, obedience to state authority, militarism, racism, and antisemitism.

From their first days in school, German children were imbued with the cult of Adolf Hitler. His portrait was a standard fixture in classrooms. Textbooks frequently described the thrill of a child seeing the German leader for the first time.

Board games and toys for children served as another way to spread racial and political propaganda to German youth. Toys were also used as propaganda vehicles to indoctrinate children into militarism.

Youth Organizations

The Hitler Youth and the League of German Girls were the primary tools that the Nazis used to shape the beliefs, thinking and actions of German youth. Youth leaders used tightly controlled group activities and staged propaganda events such as mass rallies full of ritual and spectacle to create the illusion of one national community reaching across class and religious divisions that characterized Germany before 1933.

Founded in 1926, the original purpose of the Hitler Youth was to train boys to enter the SA (Storm Troopers), a Nazi Party paramilitary formation. After 1933, however, youth 
leaders sought to integrate boys into the Nazi national community and to prepare them for service as soldiers in the armed forces or, later, in the SS.

In 1936, membership in Nazi youth groups became mandatory for all boys and girls between the ages of ten and seventeen. After-school meetings and weekend camping trips sponsored by the Hitler Youth and the League of German Girls trained children to become faithful to the Nazi Party and the future leaders of the National Socialist state. By September 1939, over 765,000 young people served in leadership roles in Nazi youth organizations which prepared them for such roles in the military and the German occupation bureaucracy.

The Hitler Youth combined sports and outdoor activities with ideology. Similarly, the League of German Girls emphasized collective athletics, such as rhythmic gymnastics, which German health authorities deemed less strenuous to the female body and better geared to preparing them for motherhood. Their public displays of these values encouraged young men and women to abandon their individuality in favor of the goals of the Aryan collective.

Military Service

Upon reaching age eighteen, boys were required to enlist immediately in the armed forces or into the Reich Labor Service, for which their activities in the Hitler Youth had prepared them. Propaganda materials called for ever more fanatic devotion to Nazi ideology, even as the German military suffered from defeat after defeat.

In the autumn of 1944, as Allied armies crossed the borders into Germany, the Nazi regime conscripted German youths under sixteen to defend the Reich, along side seniors over the age of 60, in the units of the “Volkssturm” (People's Assault).

After the unconditional surrender of the German armed forces in May 1945, some German boys continued to fight in guerilla groups known as “Werewolves”. During the following year, Allied occupation authorities required young Germans to undergo a “de-Nazification” process and training in democracy designed to counter the effects of twelve years of Nazi propaganda.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

For the reading impaired.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mentions clinton foundation in Haiti efforts too. Just priceless.


Clinton doctrine and foundation has tore the world apart by the millions yet democrats cheer for the murderer


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is even a video for the reading impaired.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/video/2016/08/23/sessions-clinton-foundation-fully-investigated/


breitbart?

when did you decide to become a white nationalist?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just like hitler. For the children. Control the children, control the future.


is she talking about banning a religion and deporting the undesirables? like hitler did?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Clinton doctrine and foundation has tore the world apart by the millions yet democrats cheer for the murderer


tell us more about how the united states is secretly and purposely spreading ebola through arica too.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> tell us more about how the united states is secretly and purposely spreading ebola through arica too.


on u I wouldn't waste breat,u know what u know so how could people living in the diaspora know better than u


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you have a tiny penis and shit for brains.


when stupidity overtakes u do u just fall over,or does your head flap around like hillary


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> when stupidity overtakes u do u just fall over,or does your head flap around like hillary


no, i start believing in conspiracy theories about false flag aid workers spreading ebola through africa.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is she talking about banning a religion and deporting the undesirables? like hitler did?


yes,hillary is doing exactly that,she heavily funds the new atheist movement, check 
keep blacks ignorant and living in democratic created ghettos 4 generations,check mate and game
that education u just blabbed about skipped over u I c


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yes,hillary is doing exactly that,she heavily funds the new atheist movement, check
> keep blacks ignorant and living in democratic created ghettos 4 generations,check mate and game
> that education u just blabbed about skipped over u I c


can you quote where hillary sai she wants to ban an entire religion, like trump did? or deport the undesirables to detention camps, like trump did?

thanks again, shit for brains.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i start believing in conspiracy theories about false flag aid workers spreading ebola through africa.


but what if its a right wing job lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> but what if its a right wing job lol


are you some kind of paid russian troll? if so, you should not only be forced, but your boss should be shot.

you blather about the stupidest shit and never provide one ounce of evidence to back it up.

that's exactly what someone with an incredibly tiny penis would do.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> can you quote where hillary sai she wants to ban an entire religion, like trump did? or deport the undesirables to detention camps, like trump did?
> 
> thanks again, shit for brains.


Clinton foundation records acknowledge the millions Hillary has given to crush Christianity,check

Baltimore,Detroit,Chicago,just 2 name a few,all inescapable democrat created gulags 4 close 2 100 years now , mate

u r 2 damn easy 2 squash


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Clinton foundation records acknowledge the millions Hillary has given to crush Christianity,


cite it.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you some kind of paid russian troll? if so, you should not only be forced, but your boss should be shot.
> 
> you blather about the stupidest shit and never provide one ounce of evidence to back it up.
> 
> that's exactly what someone with an incredibly tiny penis would do.


calm down,your heads spinning,call Hillary n see if she will send one of her blue tranquilizer darts over 4 u


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cite it.


cite she didnt


----------



## srh88 (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> cite she didnt


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> cite she didnt


ok, i see how logic works according to you.

person A can say whatever they want, and it is true until the other person refutes it.

in that case, you are a pedophile. you fuck small children.

this remains true until you prove otherwise.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is she talking about banning a religion and deporting the undesirables? like hitler did?


Can you quote Trump saying he will ban a religion? Yeah, you are about as trustworthy as Hitlery Cunton.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Can you quote Trump saying he will ban a religion?


it's on his website you welfare grabber.

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/press-releases/donald-j.-trump-statement-on-preventing-muslim-immigration

* Donald J. Trump is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States*


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ok, i see how logic works according to you.
> 
> person A can say whatever they want, and it is true until the other person refutes it..


I'm a fast learner,thanks teach !


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> * Donald J. Trump is calling for a total and complete shutdown of Muslims entering the United States*


 until we can figure out how to properly vete these people the FBI tells us could be up to 20% Isis supporters

I don't even support that hair hatted hooligan trump but can see your manipulation of truth,have no fear I finished trumps statement 4 u 4 clarity


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> No he wants them to be vetted from war torn areas so we don't have the weekly terrorist attacks like Europe dumb fuck.


he is aware of all that,his game is manipulation & use of half truths,most likely a psyche major but no less a simpleton


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the FBI tells us could be up to 20% Isis supporters


cite it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> he is aware of all that,his game is manipulation & use of half truths,most likely a psyche major but no less a simpleton


fuck me for quoting trump's campaign website verbatim.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> fuck me for quoting trump's campaign website verbatim.


well,not verbatim as I showed u,more of half verbatim.

back 2 Libya,u got some explainin 2 do,300k dead by the Clinton doctrine,why?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> well,not verbatim as I showed u,more of half verbatim.
> 
> back 2 Libya,u got some explainin 2 do,300k dead by the Clinton doctrine,why?


when did the FBI say that 20% of refugees could be ISIS supporters, pedo?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when did the FBI say that 20% of refugees could be ISIS supporters, pedo?


a couple years after the Clinton doctrine left 300k families dead in Libya,explain the actions of who u support,I'm pullin 4 
u


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> a couple years after the Clinton doctrine left 300k families dead in Libya,explain the actions of who u support,I'm pullin 4
> u


cite it then.

don't just blather out of your ass all day, loser.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cite it then.
> 
> don't just blather out of your ass all day, loser.


where u been living,in liberal LA LA land?

Libya crushed on advice from Hillary,300k dead on her command,explain the mind of a maniac 4 us all Jr Clinton support team member lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> where u been living,in liberal LA LA land?
> 
> Libya crushed on advice from Hillary,300k dead on her command,explain the mind of a maniac 4 us all Jr Clinton support team member lol


did you actually laugh out loud as you posted that?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you actually laugh out loud as you posted that?


tick tock divert the clock,seen enough of that @ congressional hearings & Loretta lynch,explain your candidates actions that killed families


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

shhhh,a hush fell over the land lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Hillary's "handler" has suddenly disappeared.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Hillary's "handler" has suddenly disappeared.


suicide,robbery,weightlifting,heart attack,train accident,she's running out of ways 2 knock off her friends,I'll bet her doctor is shitting bricks about now with Dr drew telling the world she has serious brain malfunction


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Hillary's "handler" has suddenly disappeared.


Handler?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

the tinfoil hat committee of racists, bigots, and retards has assembled^^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Handler?



I have dozens of links. Google "Hillary's handler". I'm gonna pick one and post it just to watch buck melt over the source I cite. Watch this ...

http://usherald.com/hillarys-secret-handler-mysteriously-disappears-adding-massive-hillary-body-count/

Hillary reportedly froze unexpectedly during a campaign stop at a Las Vegas union hall on August 4th. She appeared to be dazed and unaware of her surroundings and what was going on around her.

Immediately after this took place Hillary's 'handler' was seen rushing to her side and began rubbing her back. As the man rubbed her back he was heard speaking the words "You're OK. Keep talking."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the tinfoil hat committee of racists, bigots, and retards has assembled^^^^


^Troll


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I have dozens of links. Google "Hillary's handler". I'm gonna pick one and post it just to watch buck melt over the source I cite. Watch this ...
> 
> http://usherald.com/hillarys-secret-handler-mysteriously-disappears-adding-massive-hillary-body-count/
> 
> ...


actually, it was because protesters stormed the stage. but if lies make you feel nice and cozy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, it was because protesters stormed the stage. but if lies make you feel nice and cozy.



OK. 

Maybe if you could show me a video, or something. There were cameras everywhere.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't see them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

I still don't see them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

The Big dude on the right has vanished. Where'd he go? 

I still don't see anyone "*storming the stage*".


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

meltdown^^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> meltdown^^^


OK, I'm melting!!!

Hillary's handler is still missing. 

You have yet to dispute that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> OK, I'm melting!!!
> 
> Hillary's handler is still missing.
> 
> You have yet to dispute that.


i'm too busy making fun of you for attempting to deny reality.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm too busy making fun of you for attempting to deny reality.



Of course you are. Fraud. 

STORMED THE STAGE!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Of course you are. Fraud.
> 
> STORMED THE STAGE!!!!!


i guess it was a massive conspiracy then. all the reporters got together and decided to report on something that never happened.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess it was a massive conspiracy then. all the reporters got together and decided to report on something that never happened.



Like Hillary's health? 

STORMED THE STAGE!!!! 

There was 100's of them. Coming from all directions. Look out!!!

Hillary's handler is still missing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Hillary's health


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

They were going to tear her to pieces.

STORMED THE STAGE!!!!

Not one photo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> They were going to tear her to pieces.
> 
> STORMED THE STAGE!!!!
> 
> Not one photo.


must be a conspiracy then. like the definitions of words.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> must be a conspiracy then. like the definitions of words.



LOOK OUT!!!! HERE THEY COME!!!!!!!!

She did look pretty scared. 

Her handler disappeared once it was exposed who he was. 

Hillary: "Just make it disappear. They're on to me."


----------



## dbkick (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Like Hillary's health?
> 
> STORMED THE STAGE!!!!
> 
> ...


I heard she was campaigning under sniper fire so maybe her handler took a 2nd amendment for her.
I bet she gets a nice handful of benzos, you'd think she could calm the fuck down.
Actually if you've seen the entire video it shows the nerd ass "protesters"(about 5 of them) trying desperately to raise a banner over their heads, they were quite scary.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

dbkick said:


> I heard she was campaigning under sniper fire so maybe her handler took a 2nd amendment for her.
> I bet she gets a nice handful of benzos, you'd think she could calm the fuck down.
> Actually if you've seen the entire video it shows the nerd ass "protesters"(about 5 of them) trying desperately to raise a banner over their heads, they were quite scary.



She looked like she short circuited.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

dbkick said:


> I heard she was campaigning under sniper fire so maybe her handler took a 2nd amendment for her.
> I bet she gets a nice handful of benzos, you'd think she could calm the fuck down.
> Actually if you've seen the entire video it shows the nerd ass "protesters"(about 5 of them) trying desperately to raise a banner over their heads, they were quite scary.


oh hey. it's the white pride guy who has to sell his hoods when he misses a day of work, which he blames on obama.

LOL. loser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> I have dozens of links. Google "Hillary's handler". I'm gonna pick one and post it just to watch buck melt over the source I cite. Watch this ...
> 
> http://usherald.com/hillarys-secret-handler-mysteriously-disappears-adding-massive-hillary-body-count/
> 
> ...


While weird, it doesnt mean he was killed. He probably stands behind stage now. Or was fired.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> While weird, it doesnt mean he was killed. He probably stands behind stage now. Or was fired.



He's dead, they just haven't found the body yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Oh hey, vei cojete solo pilo dente.


you live in the state with the highest demand for consturction workers right now, and you had to sell your hood after missing a half day of work. and you blamed obama. then you celebrated a white pride event.

LOSER


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> He's dead, they just haven't found the body yet.


Ok, cleo. Lol

Yall are frisky tonight!


----------



## dbkick (Aug 23, 2016)

Cite a joke I made about pawning a hood how many fucking times? By the way what the fuck makes you such a winner?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 23, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Cite a joke I made about pawning a hood how many fucking times? By the way what the fuck makes you such a winner?


didn't seem like a joke to me. you said the same thing at a later date in a later situation too.


----------



## dbkick (Aug 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't seem like a joke to me. you said the same thing at a later date in a later situation too.


man I've witnessed some of your jokes and quite frankly you have no fucking sense of humor. tiny penis that is tiny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ok, cleo. Lol
> 
> Yall are frisky tonight!



Wanna wrestle?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Wanna wrestle?


Frisky as in playful and full of energy.

Not frisky like uncle buck is for sailors such as nitro harley.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Frisky as in playful and full of energy.
> 
> Not frisky like uncle buck is for sailors such as nitro harley.



Sorry, I got all rapey for a minute there.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Just stopping in to agree with the thread title. 

Being a better alternative than the Chump is really not saying a whole lot, after all.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just stopping in to agree with the thread title.
> 
> Being a better alternative than the Chump is really not saying a whole lot, after all.


She's only better than trump by a tiny margin. That margin is due to CNN and MSNBC silencing all criticism of her. Meanwhile they try to find dirt on trump to excuse her misconduct.

15,000 more emails? At this point, what difference does it make?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> Sorry, I got all rapey for a minute there.


Your beard looks a little rapey.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just stopping in to agree with the thread title.
> 
> Being a better alternative than the Chump is really not saying a whole lot, after all.


America's been screwed, who would have thought


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She's only better than trump by a tiny margin. That margin is due to CNN and MSNBC silencing all criticism of her. Meanwhile they try to find dirt on trump to excuse her misconduct.
> 
> 15,000 more emails? At this point, what difference does it make?


Irrelevant. What bugs me is how many favors she'll have to repay in return for all those millions of corporate campaign dollars. 

My two cents just might not make her agenda...

And neither will yours.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> America's been screwed, who would have thought


People have been seeing it happen for a while. Nobody cares as long as it doesnt immediately and directly affect them. People who do care will be ostracized by design to squelch opposition.

“Power is not only what you have, but what the enemy thinks you have.” Power is derived from 2 main sources – money and people. “Have-Nots” must build power from flesh and blood.
“Never go outside the expertise of your people.” It results in confusion, fear and retreat. Feeling secure adds to the backbone of anyone.
“Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy.” Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty.
“Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.” If the rule is that every letter gets a reply, send 30,000 letters. You can kill them with this because no one can possibly obey all of their own rules.
“Ridicule is man’s most potent weapon.” There is no defense. It’s irrational. It’s infuriating. It also works as a key pressure point to force the enemy into concessions.
“A good tactic is one your people enjoy.” They’ll keep doing it without urging and come back to do more. They’re doing their thing, and will even suggest better ones.
“A tactic that drags on too long becomes a drag.” Don’t become old news.
“Keep the pressure on. Never let up.” Keep trying new things to keep the opposition off balance. As the opposition masters one approach, hit them from the flank with something new.
“The threat is usually more terrifying than the thing itself.” Imagination and ego can dream up many more consequences than any activist.
"The major premise for tactics is the development of operations that will maintain a constant pressure upon the opposition." It is this unceasing pressure that results in the reactions from the opposition that are essential for the success of the campaign.
“If you push a negative hard enough, it will push through and become a positive.” Violence from the other side can win the public to your side because the public sympathizes with the underdog.
“The price of a successful attack is a constructive alternative.” Never let the enemy score points because you’re caught without a solution to the problem.
“Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it.” Cut off the support network and isolate the target from sympathy. Go after people and not institutions; people hurt faster than institutions.

^rules for radicals by saul alinksy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Irrelevant. What bugs me is how many favors she'll have to repay in return for all those millions of corporate campaign dollars.
> 
> My two cents just might not make her agenda...
> 
> And neither will yours.


She has been fundraising alot. Has to buy lots of ad space to convince people she is trustworthy.

The american people have not been the number one priority for a while. The 1% will get richer at our expense if hillary is elected.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She has been fundraising alot. Has to buy lots of ad space to convince people she is trustworthy.
> 
> The american people have not been the number one priority for a while. The 1% will get richer at our expense if hillary is elected.


If Hillary borrowed $650 million from the Chinese government you would be okay with that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If Hillary borrowed $650 million from the Chinese government you would be okay with that?


Citation of borrowing directly from chinese government?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Citation of borrowing directly from chinese government?


Just asking, for the sake of argument, you are obviously bothered by Hillary's fund raising and influence that it buys. I'm just wondering what you would think if Hillary owed hundreds of millions to a foreign power, China for instance, through their bank.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just asking, for the sake of argument, you are obviously bothered by Hillary's fund raising and influence that it buys. I'm just wondering what you would think if Hillary owed hundreds of millions to a foreign power, through their bank.


It could be bad. We will have to see how this shakes out as it appears the story only appeared on NYT.

Hillary owes many people through the clinton foundation tho. Even liberal leaning media wants her to shut the foundation down.

Now we are seeing that donors received preferential treatment at sos and that her top aids were in constant contact with CF. 

Not cool. 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CAMPAIGN_2016_CLINTON_FOUNDATION?SITE=AP

Some of the videos i posted today had CNN even talking about it. She can't hide much longer. There will probably be a leak every week for her team to attempt to mop up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

@Fogdog 

You can ask me anything. I am not afraid to answer. Holy shit it is 2 in the morning.

This vape pen is awesome! 

To be continued.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @Fogdog
> 
> You can ask me anything. I am not afraid to answer. Holy shit it is 2 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Its eleven pm here. But it is time to put it to rest. Busy day tomorrow. So many people to offend, so little time.

Trump is in debt to China to tune of hundreds of millions, if not a billion dollars. Just checking on your double standard for him. It's my guess he could sacrifice a baby in a Satanic ritual and you'd blame it on Hillary.

http://occupydemocrats.com/2016/08/20/just-new-york-times-drops-trump-bombshell-uncovers-massive-debt/

_For example, an office building on Avenue of the Americas in Manhattan, of which Mr. Trump is part owner, carries a $950 million loan. Among the lenders: the Bank of China, one of the largest banks in a country that Mr. Trump has railed against as an economic foe of the United States, and Goldman Sachs, a financial institution he has said controls Hillary Clinton, the Democratic nominee, after it paid her $675,000 in speaking fees.
_
The Chinese government owns more than 65% of the voting shares of the BOC. Not worried about a conflict of interest are you?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If Hillary borrowed $650 million from the Chinese government you would be okay with that?


I would be okay with that. What I'm not okay with is the millions she was given by Saudi Arabia.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 24, 2016)

A lawyer is truly more trustworthy than Hitlery.

Bump


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> I would be okay with that. What I'm not okay with is the millions she was given by Saudi Arabia.


I love it when Republicans argue we dont need welfare because of charities, and then attack the head of a non-profit that does demonstrably good work.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 24, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I love it when Republicans argue we dont need welfare because of charities, and then attack the head of a non-profit that does demonstrably good work.


Most all charities are not good for anyone sure some rice may get shipped to those in need but only a small fraction of the donated money goes to the actual charity.

I also said nothing against welfare I'm all for children eating and having a roof over there heads no matter how much of a piece of shit their parents are. 

But can you show me exactly how much money the Clinton Foundation takes in and how much of that money goes to the people in need?

Saudi Arabia won't take any Syrian refugees they did not give the Clinton Foundation millions out of generosity.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 24, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I love it when Republicans argue we dont need welfare because of charities, and then attack the head of a non-profit that does demonstrably good work.


Last I read the Clinton Foundation has demonstrated very little above its 80+% administrative costs. Your trying to make the point about something else is quite a liberal leap.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 24, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I love it when Republicans argue we dont need welfare because of charities, and then attack the head of a non-profit that does demonstrably good work.


Also I'm not affiliated with any party I actually wanted Obama to beat Romney. I don't like any party I don't even like Trump but he can't be as bad as Hillary he seems like a pretty reasonable man. He wants peace with Russia and so do I he wants us to work with Russia and Iran to defeat ISIS much like me we do not need to assassinate Assad he may not be a great man but he is nothing like Saddam. He even said he would talk to Kim the North Korean dictator sure he is crazy and the country is pretty fucked but we need to find some sort of peaceful resolution if at all possible.

Hillary is the complete opposite she even wants to let in refugees by the boatload the same refugees that are responsible for the weekly terrorist attacks in Europe.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Also I'm not affiliated with any party I actually wanted Obama to beat Romney. I don't like any party I don't even like Trump but he can't be as bad as Hillary he seems like a pretty reasonable man. He wants peace with Russia and so do I he wants us to work with Russia and Iran to defeat ISIS much like me we do not need to assassinate Assad he may not be a great man but he is nothing like Saddam. He even said he would talk to Kim the North Korean dictator sure he is crazy and the country is pretty fucked but we need to find some sort of peaceful resolution if at all possible.
> 
> Hillary is the complete opposite she even wants to let in refugees by the boatload the same refugees that are responsible for the weekly terrorist attacks in Europe.


Trump + "pretty reasonable"...

*Goes to check for snowball fights in Hell*


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Hillary is the complete opposite she even wants to let in refugees by the boatload the same refugees that are responsible for the weekly terrorist attacks in Europe.


yeah, i've seen pics of all those refugees showing up in rafts that are loaded down with AK's, RPG's and IED"s. truly a sad sight.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

What I don't understand is:

Why shouldn't we coordinate with russia to defeat isis? Isis is practically on their border and they have been fighting them for a while now. 

Shouldn't we try to get as much information and cooperation as possible? At least until the region is stable?

If we do not communicate and remain standoffish, what will happen when our forces meet eachother?

We need to stop forcing regime change and start working with the governments in the region.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What I don't understand is:
> 
> Why shouldn't we coordinate with russia to defeat isis? Isis is practically on their border and they have been fighting them for a while now.
> 
> ...


China and Russia hate each other.
We are nothing more then China's tool.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We need to stop forcing regime change and start working with the governments in the region.


no, we need to pull out completely and let the governments over there fight there own battles. 

that would be true if we wanted to truly help. but hte reality is that we want to protect our oil interests


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> China and Russia hate each other.
> We are nothing more then China's tool.


Have you seen that china is building up islands in the south china sea?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have you seen that china is building up islands in the south china sea?


and?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> and then attack the head of a non-profit that does demonstrably good work.


u mean like how Hillary used 15 cents of every dollar donated 2 hatia 2 rebuild her brothers infrastructure at the country's gold mine the Clinton's just happen 2 control ?


or maybe your talking about the cement plant Hillary built 500 miles away from the people and the people it employed r all connected 2 Haitian government ?

u don't watch 2 much global news I take it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> and?


Just wondering what his views on it were.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u mean like how Hillary used 15 cents of every dollar donated 2 hatia 2 rebuild her brothers infrastructure at the country's gold mine the Clinton's just happen 2 control ?
> 
> 
> or maybe your talking about the cement plant Hillary built 500 miles away from the people and the people it employed r all connected 2 Haitian government ?
> ...


Or the soccer fields they made for people without safe water or sewage.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Last I read the Clinton Foundation has demonstrated very little above its 80+% administrative costs. Your trying to make the point about something else is quite a liberal leap.


You listened to Carly Fiorina (snicker). You wouldn't recognize the truth if it bit you on the nose. As usual, the right wing truthy sounds-true-but-isn't echo chamber stuff fed directly to ignoramuses like you has is exactly backwards. More than 80% is put to use, not spend on overhead.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton_Foundation
CharityWatch, says that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016.[9]

http://www.factcheck.org/2015/06/where-does-clinton-foundation-money-go/
We looked at the consolidated financial statements (see page 4) and calculated that in 2013, 88.3 percent of spending was designated as going toward program services — $196.6 million out of $222.6 million in reported expenses.

More than 85% of everything donated to the Clinton Foundation goes towards good works. Wrong again Dave.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Or the soccer fields they made for people without safe water or sewage.


or like using her power of the pen take the rights 2 the worlds largest gold mine away from the people of hatia and award those billions in mineral rights to her own brother,nope nothing fishy there liberals will decry


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> More than 85% of everything donated to the Clinton Foundation goes towards good works.


and more than that donated to the Trump Foundation pays for hair plugs, inflated rent costs and lube for poor old Melania who has to get mounted by that buffoon.


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just wondering what his views on it were.


Thats where your SS, cost of living increases are going.
The oil industry takes care of its own, and whoever has the most cash/demand.
Other Industries follow suite. China didn't decide to double it's population by accident.
The Oil Industry will not allow a production shut down to it largest costumer, with India in a close second things will get interesting once "we" and global warming open up the Arctic.

..and a lot of my views are based on the strain of the day.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You listened to Carly Fiorina (snicker). You wouldn't recognize the truth if it bit you on the nose. As usual, the right wing truthy sounds-true-but-isn't echo chamber stuff fed directly to ignoramuses like you has is exactly backwards. More than 80% is put to use, not spend on overhead.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton_Foundation
> CharityWatch, says that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016.[9]
> ...



Do they provide a list of names of the accounts as to where the money went or just a list of account numbers it went into ? Having books in order and accounts completed get`s you a good rating, but proves nothing about where the cash went.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Do they provide a list of names of the accounts as to where the money went or just a list of account numbers it went into ? Having books in order and accounts completed get`s you a good rating, but proves nothing about where the cash went.


Why ask me? Go to the charity rating site and learn for yourself.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You listened to Carly Fiorina (snicker). You wouldn't recognize the truth if it bit you on the nose. As usual, the right wing truthy sounds-true-but-isn't echo chamber stuff fed directly to ignoramuses like you has is exactly backwards. More than 80% is put to use, not spend on overhead.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton_Foundation
> CharityWatch, says that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016.[9]
> ...



See, they looked at the statements, Did they look into the actual received ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why ask me? Go to the charity rating site and learn for yourself.



I will give that my bestest try.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why ask me? Go to the charity rating site and learn for yourself.



Well that didn`t take long. I read the opening paragraph from your link, and it states that the majority of the foundation`s charitable works is performed in-house. Suspect from the get-go. They can create and deliver at will as they please.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> See, they looked at the statements, Did they look into the actual received ?


accounting 101. accounts payable and accounts receivable. all non profits make this info readily available.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> accounting 101. accounts payable and accounts receivable. all non profits make this info readily available.



Yes but if I create a charity and give to it,....Criminology 101.5


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes but if I create a charity and give to it,....Criminology 101.5


one more time; your belief is not the same as a fact.

Charities are scrutinized most carefully by government auditors because they are not taxed. If you create a charity then use the charity for your own gain, you will have a great time for a short while. Then, not so much. I strongly encourage you to do this.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> one more time; your belief is not the same as a fact.
> 
> Charities are scrutinized most carefully by government auditors because they are not taxed. If you create a charity then use the charity for your own gain, you will have a great time for a short while. Then, not so much. I strongly encourage you to do this.



Yes, Which records should I supply Mr. Auditor ? The one`s I have for you ,or the one`s I have for me. She is a crafty lawyer.

Neither is a Fact check group. That`s just a crafty name.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> . China didn't decide to double it's population by accident.


the UN paid China to adopt the one child agenda for decades and created a shortage of women by doing so,following trends set in the western world China will start losing its ethnic base culture in 50 years and we will wave by bye to the last pure DNA,maybe humans will advance at that point and just maybe that's a good thing,time will tell but we won't ever know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the UN paid China to adopt the one child agenda for decades and created a shortage of women by doing so,following trends set in the western world China will start losing its ethnic base culture in 50 years and we will wave by bye to the last pure DNA,maybe humans will advance at that point and just maybe that's a good thing,time will tell but we won't ever know.


You have proof on that? The UN pushing for one child policy? 

I remember hearing about some parents killing the girls. I don't remember why.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Last I read the Clinton Foundation has demonstrated very little above its 80+% administrative costs. Your trying to make the point about something else is quite a liberal leap.


no matter how many times you repeat debunked rush limbaugh lies, they remain debunked rush limbaugh lies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the UN paid China to adopt the one child agenda for decades and created a shortage of women by doing so,following trends set in the western world China will start losing its ethnic base culture in 50 years and we will wave by bye to the last pure DNA,maybe humans will advance at that point and just maybe that's a good thing,time will tell but we won't ever know.


as an alt right white supremacist cuck, don't you have some anime to masturbate to?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have proof on that? The UN pushing for one child policy?


you're asking him seriously?

this is the same guy who says crisis aid workers are purposely infecting african children with ebola.

be smarter, pie.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 24, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yes, Which records should I supply Mr. Auditor ? The one`s I have for you ,or the one`s I have for me. She is a crafty lawyer.
> 
> Neither is a Fact check group. That`s just a crafty name.


So, just do what you suggest. Create a charity, put your money into it, solicit donations, collect interest and withdraw donated money and interest for your benefit. Do that for a couple of years. It will be great.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> as an alt right white supremacist cuck, don't you have some anime to masturbate to?


the avatar of yours will provide all the fapping material I need thank you


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the avatar of yours will provide all the fapping material I need thank you


why did you even try to deny that you were a white supremacist?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why ask me? Go to the charity rating site and learn for yourself.


 You give to it right?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have proof on that? The UN pushing for one child policy?
> 
> I remember hearing about some parents killing the girls. I don't remember why.


sorry didn't see your post,the 1 child policy is listed in the UN mission objectives from the 50s till around 2000,I'll see if I can dig up the info for you


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why did you even try to deny that you were a white supremacist?


why do you even try to deny your a wife beater,for me a miscarriage can only come from a kick to the belly


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> why do you even try to deny your a wife beater,for me a miscarriage can only come from a kick to the belly


so you're not going to deny the obvious, which is that you are an alt-right white supremacist loser?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You listened to Carly Fiorina (snicker). You wouldn't recognize the truth if it bit you on the nose. As usual, the right wing truthy sounds-true-but-isn't echo chamber stuff fed directly to ignoramuses like you has is exactly backwards. More than 80% is put to use, not spend on overhead.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clinton_Foundation
> CharityWatch, says that 88% of the foundation's money goes toward its charitable mission and gave the foundation an A rating for 2016.[9]
> ...


Don't have time now to school your gullible ass but the devil is in the details and there has been a bit of an improvment since people started prying. Similarly, do you find it odd that Hillary only provided this years tax return while her running mate supplied 10 years? Ya think there was some proactive accounting happening in 2015? Do you think some happened at the foundation? You know over and above the little $26 million oversight found in her bank account. Do you think shenanigans with pay for play is different when one is Sec.of State as opposed to President? If it was not going on then, why the need to distance herself if she wins? She is a fraud and a would-be felon ...and you are a lemming. Chores to do and then sleep. Night.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Don't have time now to school your gullible ass but the devil is in the details and there has been a bit of an improvment since people started prying. Similarly, do you find it odd that Hillary only provided this years tax return while her running mate supplied 10 years? Ya think there was some proactive accounting happening in 2015? Do you think some happened at the foundation? You know over and above the little $26 million oversight found in her bank account. Do you think shenanigans with pay for play is different when one is Sec.of State as opposed to President? If it was not going on then, why the need to distance herself if she wins? She is a fraud and a would-be felon ...and you are a lemming. Chores to do and then sleep. Night.


please list all of the pay for play that happened without copying and pasting. thanks.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> why do you even try to deny your a wife beater,for me a miscarriage can only come from a kick to the belly


This is one of the few things that should be disallowed in this forum. 

About as unclassy as you can get...


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Do you think shenanigans with pay for play


you mean like how potential lawsuits against Trump Univ in TX and FL. were swept under the rug after Rumpy donated money to election funds of those involved? 

that's how pay to play really works.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you mean like how potential lawsuits against Trump Univ in TX and FL. were swept under the rug after Rumpy donated money to election funds of those involved?
> 
> that's how pay to play really works.


We are talking Clinton here, but no, Hilldabeasts transgressions align themselves more readily to the pay for play definition. Not a "Rumpy" fan anyway so you are swinging at windmills.


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> please list all of the pay for play that happened without copying and pasting. thanks.


 I paid your mom and she played with it.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You must have Uncle Puke on ignore too otherwise you would realize things like this are common in his posts and condoned by his mod-buddy trollitup.
> 
> uk


Im not here that long, came for the hydro and never left politics so maybe I missed it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> We are talking Clinton here, but no, Hilldabeasts transgressions align themselves more readily to the pay for play definition. Not a "Rumpy" fan anyway so you are swinging at windmills.


do you have any proof of what favors Hillary gave after the pay? all i've heard of is the pay part but no proof of the play, just speculation on your part.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> do you have any proof of what favors Hillary gave after the pay? all i've heard of is the pay part but no proof of the play, just speculation on your part.


Little more than just my speculation, Sherlock. If you are going to demand proof, you might want to supply some of your own first.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Little more than just my speculation, Sherlock. If you are going to demand proof, you might want to supply some of your own first.


typical response. you made the accusation that hillary is guilty of pay to play. 

i already provided proof that Donnie is guilty of it. now you do the same, einstein.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Similarly, do you find it odd that Hillary only provided this years tax return while her running mate supplied 10 years?


oh hey genius, all her tax returns from 07 to 15 are availabe on her website. how about a little more sherlock and a little less dumas?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> typical response. you made the accusation that hillary is guilty of pay to play.
> 
> i already provided proof that Donnie is guilty of it. now you do the same, einstein.


I missed it then. Wasn't in anything you shared with me and your posts don't scream "must read" unless they are. As far as mine, you only need the deductive skills of a banana slug to come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> typical response. you made the accusation that hillary is guilty of pay to play.
> 
> i already provided proof that Donnie is guilty of it. now you do the same, einstein.


How is donnie guilty? Because he took out business loans?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

trust me, nobody's life is made better by reading anything you post either. 

still no proof offered by you though.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is donnie guilty? Because he took out business loans?


he is guilty by paying off officials in TX and FL to their election fund. then mysteriously, potential lawsuits against Trump U in those 2 states were deemed to have no merit by, now wait for it, those same people who donnie donated to. holy crap!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

@Flaming Pie 
i know you like proof
http://www.npr.org/2016/06/08/481284335/texas-governor-linked-to-trump-university-fraud-case


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> @Flaming Pie
> i know you like proof
> http://www.npr.org/2016/06/08/481284335/texas-governor-linked-to-trump-university-fraud-case


BUZZZZZZ!

Npr has been proven to be unreliable. Also, your answer must be in the form of a youtube video.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I missed it then. Wasn't in anything you shared with me and your posts don't scream "must read" unless they are. As far as mine, you only need the deductive skills of a banana slug to come to the same conclusion.


Goodness knows you have the deductive skills of a banana slug bravedave.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 25, 2016)

Too easy sometimes


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Goodness knows you have the deductive skills of a banana slug bravedave.


you have insulted the whole species of banana slugs with that comment. they are way smarter than this parrot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

you're on a roll unclebaldrick!


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> he is guilty by paying off officials in TX and FL to their election fund. then mysteriously, potential lawsuits against Trump U in those 2 states were deemed to have no merit by, now wait for it, those same people who donnie donated to. holy crap!





Unclebaldrick said:


> You are dumb.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

i see you are still confused by what pay to play means. don't give up, slugger, you'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Too easy sometimes


 Oh yeah...such wit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Your's sound a bit more like, Played, now who can I pay. See the difference, "dumas"?


let me help since you seem to be a sandwich short of a picnic.

*Pay to play*, sometimes *pay* for *play*, is a phrase used for a variety of situations in which money is exchanged for services

see, donnie paid money in exchange for the service of not having lawsuits against Trump U in TX and FL. 

not sure if i can dumb it down further to your level . 
i think Rush is still taking phone calls, maybe he can help you figure it out?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Don't have time now to school your gullible ass but the devil is in the details and there has been a bit of an improvment since people started prying. Similarly, do you find it odd that Hillary only provided this years tax return while her running mate supplied 10 years? Ya think there was some proactive accounting happening in 2015? Do you think some happened at the foundation? You know over and above the little $26 million oversight found in her bank account. Do you think shenanigans with pay for play is different when one is Sec.of State as opposed to President? If it was not going on then, why the need to distance herself if she wins? She is a fraud and a would-be felon ...and you are a lemming. Chores to do and then sleep. Night.


Yes she released her tax returns from 2015 recently. Last year the Clintons disclosed their returns between 2007-2014. In aggregate, all of her tax disclosures make public her tax filings all the way back to 1977.

No proactive accounting.

No shenanigans with pay to play for Hillary. Bill? Hell yeah. But he's not holding office or working for the US government.

You are the fraud. I don't know about felon. You aren't a snitch too are you?

Speaking of fraud and not releasing tax returns, when is Traitor Don going to release his returns? I'm not holding my breath waiting for it though. Because he can't release them to the public or he will lose what few votes he has remaining. How much many hundreds of millions of dollars did he recieve from Russian crime syndicates to launder? Does he owe the Chinese govt. $100 million or is it 1 Billion dollars? Inquiring minds (in other words, not yours) need to know.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes she released her tax returns from 2015 recently. Last year the Clintons disclosed their returns between 2007-2014. In aggregate, all of her tax disclosures make public her tax filings all the way back to 1977.
> 
> No proactive accounting.
> 
> ...


Oh good. It will make the next 3 years of lawsuits less cumbersome. I too would like to see Donalds. Wonder if all his charitable contributions were to himself too.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Oh good. It will make the next 3 years of lawsuits less cumbersome. I too would like to see Donalds. Wonder if all his charitable contributions were to himself too.


You made charitable contributions to yourself?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is donnie guilty? Because he took out business loans?


he donated to the election campaigns in texas and florida in order to avoid being prosecuted for his phony university.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/10/politics/pam-bondi-donald-trump-donation/

*Florida AG sought donation before nixing Trump University fraud case*


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You made charitable contributions to yourself?


No but odds are I gave more to real charities than you...


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No but odds are I gave more to real charities than you...


OK. 

Just wondering who that "too" was supposed to include.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK.
> 
> Just wondering who that "too" was supposed to include.


What planet do you live on?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> What planet do you live on?


We both live on this planet but in very different worlds.



bravedave said:


> Oh good. It will make the next 3 years of lawsuits less cumbersome. I too would like to see Donalds. Wonder if all his charitable contributions were to himself too.


no, really, who is the too of the himself too. If not you then who?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We both live on this planet but in very different worlds.
> 
> 
> no, really, who is the too of the himself too. If not you then who?


From a Martian newspaper:
http://www.bnd.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/article97662662.html


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> From a Martian newspaper:
> http://www.bnd.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/article97662662.html


So, explain to me how giving a million dollars to the foundation that puts 88% of the money to work -- in other words spends it on other people -- is somehow something dishonest.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, explain to me how giving a million dollars to the foundation that puts 88% of the money to work -- in other words spends it on other people -- is somehow something dishonest.


She suits you then...not surprised.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 25, 2016)

You a cheerleader...Andy?


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You a cheerleader...Andy?


are you ignoring me or stalking me, slavedave?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 25, 2016)

bravedave said:


> She suits you then...not surprised.


OK. You, I guess, will repeat your shitty little falsehood about the Clinton foundation and we'll go back through this again. Because you are lost in delusion, Dave. There is nothing but your belief behind your claim of corruption.

An unexamined life is not worth ______. Can you complete the sentence? Can you explain its meaning? Because you are living that life.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK. You, I guess, will repeat your shitty little falsehood about the Clinton foundation and we'll go back through this again. Because you are lost in delusion, Dave. There is nothing but your belief behind your claim of corruption.
> 
> An unexamined life is not worth ______. Can you complete the sentence? Can you explain its meaning? Because you are living that life.


I guess we will see how the foundation stuff shakes out. Still was all over the news last night. A "Clinton Slush Fund". Lol. But yeah defend your little angel and the foundation all you want they still have a horrible % of direct giving and everything else are weasel words. I suppose you have not watched Clinton Cash yet...


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

@rkymtnman ???

You ok?

http://www.wymt.com/content/news/Facebook-posts-court-documents-reveal-more-about-man-shot-by-firefighter-390038062.html


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I guess we will see how the foundation stuff shakes out. Still was all over the news last night. A "Clinton Slush Fund". Lol. But yeah defend your little angel and the foundation all you want they still have a horrible % of direct giving and everything else are weasel words. I suppose you have not watched Clinton Cash yet...


Truth simply fails you. Check for facts behind your assertions, discard ones found false and you will come up with nothing remaining. I'm not defending Clinton on the things she truly did that turned out to be bad decisions but the Clinton Foundation hoo-hah is phoney.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Truth simply fails you. Check for facts behind your assertions, discard ones found false and you will come up with nothing remaining. I'm not defending Clinton on the things she truly did that turned out to be bad decisions but the Clinton Foundation hoo-hah is phoney.


Your squeeze and her rapist, letch husband need to be in jail. Your kind of people. 

U.S. Dept. of Clinton indeed...
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-department-of-clinton-1472167746


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> @rkymtnman ???
> 
> You ok?
> 
> http://www.wymt.com/content/news/Facebook-posts-court-documents-reveal-more-about-man-shot-by-firefighter-390038062.html


doing fine! 
it's rky as in rocky (CO). not ky as in kentucky. my avatar is the state flag of CO by the way. 

were you able to find any examples of Hillary's pay to play? i think we can all agree that people dontated to the Foundation (pay), but you have yet to publish anything about what services they were granted in return (play).


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> doing fine!
> it's rky as in rocky (CO). not ky as in kentucky. my avatar is the state flag of CO by the way.
> 
> were you able to find any examples of Hillary's pay to play? i think we can all agree that people dontated to the Foundation (pay), but you have yet to publish anything about what services they were granted in return (play).


You just struck me as someone whose family tree looks like a pool cue. 

Have you figured out the real definition yet? Maybe you need to watch "Clinton Cash". Nothing there has or can be refuted. She is scum. He is worse. You, Rocky Mountain Gullible".


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I guess we will see how the foundation stuff shakes out. Still was all over the news last night. A "Clinton Slush Fund". Lol. But yeah defend your little angel and the foundation all you want they still have a horrible % of direct giving and everything else are weasel words. I suppose you have not watched Clinton Cash yet...


Even IF the assertions made in your video is correct, 10% of 2 bill is 200mill...

How much has gone to worthy causes as a result of your actions?

And remember it's a non-profit, not a charity...People at non profit organisations get paid, exactly like a business.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

wow, you took your funny pill this morning huh? 

you struck me as someone who'd have a hard time getting out of wet paper bag. 

i've provide 2 examples of both the pay and play part. 

the dullard that you are can't seem to make it past the pay part. 

she is not perfect but is a far better option than trumpy. you want to bet your account vs mine that she wins in Nov?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Even IF the assertions made in your video is correct, 10% of 2 bill is 200mill...
> 
> How much has gone to worthy causes as a result of your actions?
> 
> And remember it's a non-profit, not a charity...People at non profit organisations get paid, exactly like a business.


bravedave did pay for his sister's (oops, wife's) abortion a few years ago. so he is quite the philanthropist, ninja. lol.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> bravedave did pay for his sister's (oops, wife's) abortion a few years ago. so he is quite the philanthropist, ninja. lol.


When you're from a backwater like Dave is, sister-wives aren't just a norm, but desirable!

*Queue soundtrack from Deliverance*


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> When you're from a backwater like Dave is, sister-wives aren't just a norm, but desirable!
> 
> *Queue soundtrack from Deliverance*


top 3 accomplishtments in his mind:

1.sister-wife
2.SSDI
3.house without wheels

feel free to add to the list!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> doing fine!
> it's rky as in rocky (CO). not ky as in kentucky. my avatar is the state flag of CO by the way.
> 
> were you able to find any examples of Hillary's pay to play? i think we can all agree that people dontated to the Foundation (pay), but you have yet to publish anything about what services they were granted in return (play).


That was given through awarding contracts to the donors companies through both the clinton foundation and the state department.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That was given through awarding contracts to the donors companies through both the clinton foundation and the state department.


example with names of donors and their companies? and this was granted solely by hillary? because bill can do those things: he's not running for president or any other public office.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

and not in video format. actuall text please..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonathan M. Katz spent three-and-a-half years covering Haiti for The Associated Press and is the author of The Big Truck That Went By: How the World Came to Save Haiti and Left Behind a Disaster (Palgrave Macmillan 2013). Follow him at @KatzOnEarth. Allison Shelley has been covering Haiti, where she was based from 2010 to 2011, for over five years. Follow her at @allison_shelley. The reporting and photographs for this article were assisted by a grant from the Pulitzer Center on Crisis Reporting.

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/05/clinton-foundation-haiti-117368


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Uncle Sambo Wants You!!!
> View attachment 3766232
> 
> What costume does Bill make you wear?


Brave Dave. Do you really think this has any meaning? Too funny this attempt.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Your squeeze and her rapist, letch husband need to be in jail. Your kind of people.
> 
> U.S. Dept. of Clinton indeed...
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-department-of-clinton-1472167746


Translation: "I have nothing but don't have the wisdom to admit it."


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Even IF the assertions made in your video is correct, 10% of 2 bill is 200mill...
> 
> How much has gone to worthy causes as a result of your actions?
> 
> And remember it's a non-profit, not a charity...People at non profit organisations get paid, exactly like a business.


 Tip of the iceberg. 
You also need to take your thinking a little deeper than aww shucks its only a few million.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jonathan M. Katz spent three-and-a-half years covering Haiti for The Associated Press and is the author of The Big Truck That Went By: How the World Came to Save Haiti and Left Behind a Disaster (Palgrave Macmillan 2013). Follow him at @KatzOnEarth. Allison Shelley has been covering Haiti, where she was based from 2010 to 2011, for over five years. Follow her at @allison_shelley. The reporting and photographs for this article were assisted by a grant from the Pulitzer Center on Crisis Reporting.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/05/clinton-foundation-haiti-117368


i glanced at the article. not one mention of a donation to the foundation that resulted in special services/favors being granted.

would you rather have the clinton foundation trying to help haiti or the trump foundation who bribes attorney generals to dismiss lawsuits against Trump U? actually, dont answer. i already know.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Oh and an asshole to boot. Nice.


you are playing with the big boys now. don't like it, i can show you the door. 

how about my bet? hildabeast as you so funnily put it wins and you leave here for good. vice versa and i'm gone. you man enough?


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Translation: "I have nothing but don't have the wisdom to admit it."


Actually, no. It translates into why throw my words out the when the WSJ lays it out quite nicely. You should try reading instead of fapping and flapping.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jonathan M. Katz spent three-and-a-half years covering Haiti for The Associated Press and is the author of The Big Truck That Went By: How the World Came to Save Haiti and Left Behind a Disaster (Palgrave Macmillan 2013). Follow him at @KatzOnEarth. Allison Shelley has been covering Haiti, where she was based from 2010 to 2011, for over five years. Follow her at @allison_shelley. The reporting and photographs for this article were assisted by a grant from the Pulitzer Center on Crisis Reporting.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/05/clinton-foundation-haiti-117368


Pie, you've posted shit too often that actually disproves your assertions. Most often you misquote or misinterpret what is written. Is it because you are too stupid to understand what written or is it because you think nobody is reading that stuff? What point were you trying to make with the link to the Politico article? I'll bet that whatever you think it said is only true between your ears.

Do you really think that the problems in Haiti are Hillary's fault? I mean, we've been fucking with that nation ever since plantation holders in the south feared slave uprisings like the successful one in Haiti.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Actually, no. It translates into why throw my words out the when the WSJ lays it out quite nicely. You should try reading instead of fapping and flapping.


Post something that I can read, then. I'm not going to subscribe to the WSJ.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Post something that I can read, then. I'm not going to subscribe to the WSJ.


Lol. $1 for 2 months. What are you afraid of?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I don't make bets with idiots









meow! bravedave ain't so brave, huh? just what i thought. keyboard warrior at your service!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i glanced at the article. not one mention of a donation to the foundation that resulted in special services/favors being granted.
> 
> would you rather have the clinton foundation trying to help haiti or the trump foundation who bribes attorney generals to dismiss lawsuits against Trump U? actually, dont answer. i already know.


You cant glance at the article. It is 6 pages long. Many familiar names pop up and it talks about the contracts given by the state dept. You need to look deeper than a glance. Reading and comprehension is required.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pie, you've posted shit too often that actually disproves your assertions. Most often you misquote or misinterpret what is written. Is it because you are too stupid to understand what written or is it because you think nobody is reading that stuff? What point were you trying to make with the link to the Politico article? I'll bet that whatever you think it said is only true between your ears.
> 
> Do you really think that the problems in Haiti are Hillary's fault? I mean, we've been fucking with that nation ever since plantation holders in the south feared slave uprisings like the successful one in Haiti.


Did you actually read all six pages?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You cant glance at the article. It is 6 pages long. Many familiar names pop up and it talks about the contracts given by the state dept. You need to look deeper than a glance. Reading and comprehension is required.


oops. didnt' see pages 2-7 at bottom


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Did you actually read all six pages?


scanned them. there wasn't much that was new about it. Care to post something from it that refutes my assertion that it does not show the Clintons as being the root cause of all the issues affecting Haiti today? We've been fucking with that nation since before the civil war. The problems are so complex that I applaud the Clintons for making the attempt.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. $1 for 2 months. What are you afraid of?


Care to post something that I can read? Not signing up for anything that put's me on somebody's spam list.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> meow! bravedave ain't so brave, huh? just what i thought. keyboard warrior at your service!


Lol. 
You seem to be the one trying to be the tough guy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You cant glance at the article. It is 6 pages long. Many familiar names pop up and it talks about the contracts given by the state dept. You need to look deeper than a glance. Reading and comprehension is required.


so i looked at the article. i stopped at the Boeing donation of 900K and did some research. it seems that all the money was spent as it should be for a school to be built and for teacher training. no problem there.

one of her missives was to help US businesses be more succesful overseas and able to compete against others. do you have a problem with her getting boeing a 3.7B contract with the russian government for planes? it's either boeing or airbus (owned by france and other EU countries). boeing got the contract. to thank her for her hard work, they donated money to her non profit. the state dept didn't give out that contract to the russian gov't. it was earned by boeing wth some prodding by hillary

i don't see a problem with that at all.

i have aproblem with 2 AG's from TX and FL instead of doing their job of protecting their citizens, they were bought off by trump and failed to do their jobs.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol.
> You seem to be the one trying to be the tough guy.


i'm not tough at all. just think for somebody who calls themself brave, you aren't. can't even accept a friendly wager.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not tough at all. just think for somebody who calls themself brave, you aren't. can't even accept a friendly wager.


No, thanks, friend.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, thanks, friend.


no problem, buddy. see you around the water cooler, OK?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Tip of the iceberg.
> You also need to take your thinking a little deeper than aww shucks its only a few million.


Don't reply to my posts unless you're going to address the points within.

•The Clinton foundation is a non-profit
•They do demonstrable good work (which even your video confirms)

So what's the fucking problem?

What have YOU done that exceeds the good work done by the Clinton Foundation?

Address these or stfu.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Don't reply to my posts unless you're going to address the points within.
> 
> •The Clinton foundation is a non-profit
> •They do demonstrable good work (which even your video confirms)
> ...


Of course that is just more silliness from you. Do you think that you would have spent the Foundation's money more wisely than them? Do you think utilizing your government position to secure money for your private endeavors is reputable? What would we have to pay you to run their foundation?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

let's take a walk down memory lane & hear what Hillary thinks of lgbt & lots of other goodies and how she will bring super predator blacks to heel lol


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> let's take a walk down memory lane & hear what Hillary thinks of lgbt & lots of other goodies and how she will bring super predator blacks to heel lol


Lets take a walk back a few weeks and watch a video showing Trump saying that slavery was OK for black people.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Lets take a walk back a few weeks and watch a video showing Trump saying that slavery was OK for black people.


OK great let's watch,wtf do I care,u zombies don't get it,I just don't care about that hair hatted thug,post away lol & I'll slam up Hillary with a real nazi


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Of course that is just more silliness from you. Do you think that you would have spent the Foundation's money more wisely than them? Do you think utilizing your government position to secure money for your private endeavors is reputable? What would we have to pay you to run their foundation?


It's a non profit not a public entity, so their pay is irrelevant to me.

You realise 10% is actually a pretty good amount compared to alot of supposedly reputable charities?

So, am I also to assume you personally have been responsible for $200mill going to good causes?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It's a non profit not a public entity, so their pay is irrelevant to me.
> 
> You realise 10% is actually a pretty good amount compared to alot of supposedly reputable charities?
> 
> So, am I also to assume you personally have been responsible for $200mill going to good causes?


actually 10% is abysmal,the ASPCA manages to get a whole lot more than that to charity,how hard is it 4 Clinton's 2 take the 2billion they raised 4 hatia,direct from the country's gold mine Clinton's own mineral rights 2 a few miles 2 a bank,then a friggen grocery store,10%is beyond insanity & shows how far we've sunk 2 accept that shit as normal


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Lets take a walk back a few weeks and watch a video showing Trump saying that slavery was OK for black people.



Why would you counter a Hillary lie with a Trump Opinion ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why would you counter a Hillary lie with a Trump Opinion ?


for some reason that's the ideology,get busted and point fingers yelling oh yeah what about this, using that method let's look at Hillary's claims all women have the right 2 be believed .






she says a case of a man raping a 12 year old is fascinating then went on to accuse a 12 year old of being a slut seeking attention,nice mom figure.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> actually 10% is abysmal,the ASPCA manages to get a whole lot more than that to charity,how hard is it 4 Clinton's 2 take the 2billion they raised 4 hatia,direct from the country's gold mine Clinton's own mineral rights 2 a few miles 2 a bank,then a friggen grocery store,10%is beyond insanity & shows how far we've sunk 2 accept that shit as normal


Better than sitting on your arse crying about it, isn't it?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Better than sitting on your arse crying about it, isn't it?


is that what you tell the Haitians who r starving while Clinton kept the vast amount raised on their behalf,god knows the Clinton's needed luxury housing and the ugly daughter tagging along to run up expenses,people could do more good for hatia making paper planes out of $ bills & sending them in the wind,more would make it to hatia.

just wondering if your feel that way if the money was 4 your medical treatment & about 15% made it to u while the charity stayed in 5 star hotels eating $1000 a plate food ?

I'm doubting it


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> is that what you tell the Haitians who r starving while Clinton kept the vast amount raised on their behalf,god knows the Clinton's needed luxury housing and the ugly daughter tagging along to run up expenses,people could do more good for hatia making paper planes out of $ bills & sending them in the wind,more would make it to hatia.
> 
> just wondering if your feel that way if the money was 4 your medical treatment & about 15% made it to u while the charity stayed in 5 star hotels eating $1000 a plate food ?
> 
> I'm doubting it


Still better than doing nothing...

But it seems nothing will stop your crying so I'll just end with a "cool story bro".


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Still better than doing nothing...
> 
> But it seems nothing will stop your crying so I'll just end with a "cool story bro".


just say you quit because your making no sense

if you believe 10 cents of a dollar going 2 its intended target is good your dilusional


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> just say you quit because your making no sense
> 
> if you believe 10 cents of a dollar going 2 its intended target is good your dilusional


Youre delusional if you think large non-profits have no running costs.

Don't bother replying, you're on ignore now...had to try it at some stage.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> just say you quit because your making no sense
> 
> if you believe 10 cents of a dollar going 2 its intended target is good your dilusional


well, at least you are stealing debunked claims from rush limbaugh now. as horrible as he may be, he is nowhere near as bad as the neo-nazi propaganda you have been spamming us with while on your summer vacation between 8th and 9th grade.

independent fact checkers have found that the clinton foundation gives about 88% to charity. so you are only off by about 8000%.

also, what percentage of trump university's profits went to charity?

would you have let hillary off the hook if she ran a scammy fake real estate seminar, like you are doing for your racist, fascist hero? ya know, the orange guy who you are not even old enough to vote for?

LOL. douche.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, at least you are stealing debunked claims from rush limbaugh now. as horrible as he may be, he is nowhere near as bad as the neo-nazi propaganda you have been spamming us with while on your summer vacation between 8th and 9th grade.
> 
> independent fact checkers have found that the clinton foundation gives about 88% to charity. so you are only off by about 8000%.
> 
> ...


Wow, 88% is unusually high.

Far from being the Devil (as Trump would have us believe) Clinton is actually like a white, female Jesus.

(800%, not 8000%)


----------



## bravedave (Aug 26, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It's a non profit not a public entity, so their pay is irrelevant to me.
> 
> You realise 10% is actually a pretty good amount compared to alot of supposedly reputable charities?
> 
> So, am I also to assume you personally have been responsible for $200mill going to good causes?


No but you can assume that I put more time and money helping those less fortunate than you do. Your arguments are weak and only serve to rationalize bad behavior.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> OK great let's watch,wtf do I care,u zombies don't get it,I just don't care about that hair hatted thug,post away lol & I'll slam up Hillary with a real nazi


Why won't you post the video showing Trump telling everybody that blacks were well off under slavery?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so i looked at the article. i stopped at the Boeing donation of 900K and did some research. it seems that all the money was spent as it should be for a school to be built and for teacher training. no problem there.
> 
> one of her missives was to help US businesses be more succesful overseas and able to compete against others. do you have a problem with her getting boeing a 3.7B contract with the russian government for planes? it's either boeing or airbus (owned by france and other EU countries). boeing got the contract. to thank her for her hard work, they donated money to her non profit. the state dept didn't give out that contract to the russian gov't. it was earned by boeing wth some prodding by hillary
> 
> ...


I figured it was just Dave's bullshit imagination causing him to see something that wasn't there. And so, I wasn't going to humor him. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


did you have a half hour free to watch this guy babble? He said nothing important. Ok, so I gave it about 10 seconds and gave up when he mentioned Hillary's purported "ill health". What exactly did he say that motivated you to post it? A time stamp will be necessary if you want me to go back into that drivel.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


This is super.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 27, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No but you can assume that I put more time and money helping those less fortunate than you do. Your arguments are weak and only serve to rationalize bad behavior.


Welcome to reality sweetheart, we cant all live in that (deluded) ideologically perfect world full of unicorns and candy that you seem to inhabit in your mind.

Haven't you got some offs to fuck?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

Currently watching.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

Just finished


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## bravedave (Aug 29, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Welcome to reality sweetheart, we cant all live in that (deluded) ideologically perfect world full of unicorns and candy that you seem to inhabit in your mind.
> 
> Haven't you got some offs to fuck?


Again inane. I expect our leaders to tell the people they represent, the truth. No unicorns, no candy necessary. You here admit that you are fine then with Hillary's numerous lies. I'm not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

So uh... it appears the clinton foundation has ties to the manufacturer of the Epipen. Weird.

http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/24/c...ns-is-a-clinton-foundation-donor-and-partner/

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/26/sena...e-hike-received-donations-from-mylan-pac.html

Holy shit. Committee to inspect price hikes have received donations from mylan.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So uh... it appears the clinton foundation has ties to the manufacturer of the Epipen. Weird.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/24/c...ns-is-a-clinton-foundation-donor-and-partner/
> 
> ...


Bad links. I suspect a coverup.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Currently watching.


Sorry for you.


----------



## Johnnycannaseed1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Bad links. I suspect a coverup.


Now there's a surprise


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So uh... it appears the clinton foundation has ties to the manufacturer of the Epipen. Weird.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/24/c...ns-is-a-clinton-foundation-donor-and-partner/
> 
> ...


Yes Pie. Mylan was one of the thousands to contribute to the Clinton Foundation. How awful. It must all be Hillary's fault. A charity. Disgusting. Thanks Obama. Or did you read the made-up stories that your party has been fabricating out of whole cloth?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/26/senators-probing-epipen-price-hike-received-donations-from-mylan-pac.html

http://dailycaller.com/2016/08/24/company-gouging-price-of-epipens-is-a-clinton-foundation-donor-and-partner/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yes Pie. Mylan was one of the thousands to contribute to the Clinton Foundation. How awful. It must all be Hillary's fault. A charity. Disgusting. Thanks Obama. Or did you read the made-up stories that your party has been fabricating out of whole cloth?


You should read that piece on haiti.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should read that piece on haiti.


I know about it. I think i have a lot more institutional experience with foundations than you do. Failures of this type happen more frequently than you might think. For you to BENGHAZI!!! it to death is your prerogative. To me it comes nowhere close to TRUMP!'s TRUMP! University which was a fraud from the word go.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know about it. I think i have a lot more institutional experience with foundations than you do. Failures of this type happen more frequently than you might think. For you to BENGHAZI!!! it to death is your prerogative. To me it comes nowhere close to TRUMP!'s TRUMP! University which was a fraud from the word go.


It's still listed under his profile on Wiki...

So...he'll probably sue Wikipedia soon.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know about it. I think i have a lot more institutional experience with foundations than you do. Failures of this type happen more frequently than you might think. To me it comes nowhere close to TRUMP!'s TRUMP! University which was a fraud from the word go.


. 
Trumps university scam ripped off get rich quick TV morons,Hillary's hatia scam ripped off about a million people living in the rubble of an earthquake & starving to death,Hillary's scam that stole food & medicine from dying children was a " failure" while Trumps scam is the worst thing to happen to the world since,Hitler,hell it makes him Adolph Hitler lol

your sense of priority is whacked


----------



## bravedave (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know about it. I think i have a lot more institutional experience with foundations than you do. Failures of this type happen more frequently than you might think. For you to BENGHAZI!!! it to death is your prerogative. To me it comes nowhere close to TRUMP!'s TRUMP! University which was a fraud from the word go.


Excuses and then deflection.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

https://www.cbo.gov/publication/51908


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> .
> Trumps university scam ripped off get rich quick TV morons,Hillary's hatia scam ripped off about a million people living in the rubble of an earthquake & starving to death,Hillary's scam that stole food & medicine from dying children was a " failure" while Trumps scam is the worst thing to happen to the world since,Hitler,hell it makes him Adolph Hitler lol
> 
> your sense of priority is whacked


Your sense of facts are whacked. Pie too. You two should make out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

yep.

this is the type of desperation that sets in when your racist, fascist, orange hero is down by 10 points in the most critical swing states, down 5 points in every other swing state, and barely tied in states like south carolina, missouri, georgia, and arizona.

you start to defend his scammy fake real estate venture while condemning a foundation that is literally saving millions of lives worldwide as we speak.

all of it done without a single iota of evidence of "pay for play", or any other malfeasance.

retarded trump supporters can't even find any smoke, much less fire. and yet they are screaming about a conflagration.

pathetic. desperate. sad. embarrassing.

i can't wait for november 8th. tears will flow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep.
> 
> this is the type of desperation that sets in when your racist, fascist, orange hero is down by 10 points in the most critical swing states, down 5 points in every other swing state, and barely tied in states like south carolina, missouri, georgia, and arizona.
> 
> ...


I hope Pie listens to her nazi overlords and bets me on the election.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/05/clinton-foundation-haiti-117368?o=6
*
Highlights from article*

There’s the Clinton Foundation, which has directed $36 million to Haiti since 2010, but also the $55 million spent through the Clinton-Bush Haiti Fund, and the $500 million in commitments made through the Clinton Global Initiative’s Haiti Action Network. On Hillary’s side, there’s her own diplomacy, the State Department’s Office of the Haiti Special Coordinator, and the U.S. Embassy in Port-au-Prince, as well asthe U.S. Agency for International Development, whose administrator reported to her.

The amounts of money over which the Clintons and their foundation had direct control paled beside the $16.3 billion that donors pledged in all. Even Bill’s U.N. Office of the Special Envoy couldn’t track where all of that went—and the truth is that still today no one really knows how much money was spent “rebuilding” Haiti. Many initial pledges never materialized. A whopping $465 million of the relief money went through the Pentagon, which spent it on deployment of U.S. troops—20,000 at the high water mark, many of whom never set foot on Haitian soil. That money included fuel for ships and planes, helicopter repairs and inscrutables such as an $18,000 contract for a jungle gym that I found buried in the U.S. Navy’s Haiti bills. Huge contracts were doled out to the usual array of major contractors, including a $16.7 million logistics contract whose partners included Agility Public Warehousing KSC, a Kuwaiti firm that was supposed to have been blacklisted from doing business with Washington after a 2009 indictment alleging a conspiracy to defraud the U.S. government during the Iraq War. (That case is still pending in U.S. federal court.)

The linchpin is the $300 million, 600-acre Caracol Industrial Park, financed by U.S. taxpayer money and Inter-American Development Bank and geared toward making clothes for export to the United States. The Clintons were instrumental at nearly every step in its creation. The development program Bill came to sell as U.N special envoy, written by Oxford University economist Paul Collier, had garment exports at its center.

As only he can, Bill Clinton managed to tout the idea as an exciting departure from Haiti’s past. He successfully lobbied the U.S. Congress to eliminate tariffs on textiles sewn in Haiti. (The powerful Association des Industries d’Haiti lobbied, too, paying at least $550,000 to a D.C. lobbying firm led by Andrew Samet, a former Clinton Labor Department official, and Ronald Sorini, who was the chief U.S. Trade Representative negotiator on textiles during the North American Free Trade Agreement talks.)

Clinton won headlines by apologizing for having maintained as president the import-substitution policies that destroyed Haiti’s food sector—policies built on the dangerously misguided theory that factory jobs obviated the need to produce rice and other food locally. He made a special point to note that the policy had benefited farmers in his home state of Arkansas. The message was clear: This time would be different. And he had grand plans for what the industry could become. Clinton predicted that with the right support to the garment sector, 100,000 jobs would be created “in short order.”

Today’s reality, though, falls far short of the 2012 dream—despite an incredible financial investment. Far from 100,000 jobs—or even the 60,000 promised within five years of the park’s opening—Caracol currently employs just 5,479 people full time. That comes out to roughly $55,000 in investment per job created so far; or, to put it another way, about 30 times more per job than the average Sae-A worker makes per year. The park, built on the site of a former U.S. Marine-run slave labor camp during the 1915-1934 U.S. occupation, has the best-paved roads and manicured sidewalks in the country, but most of the land remains vacant.

But the workers have their own complaints, starting with pay. Aselyne Jean-Gilles, 35, makes the minimum 225 gourdes a day, or about $4.75. She says she spends $3.19 on food, plus 45 cents each way for a group taxi that takes her from her home in Cap-Haïtien to a town where she can catch a free shuttle to work. She does not have children yet. “If you do, you can’t afford to do anything,” she says.

(.. and the rich get richer)


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Excuses and then deflection.


all true but you forget the hysterical fit of white mans tears he shed lol

he be a victim of da white man burning


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Your sense of facts are whacked. Pie too. You two should make out.


oh goodie ! can we use tongues like u & buck?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


 the Haitian people despise the Clinton's,as secretary of state HRC awarded her own brother exclusive mineral rights to the worlds largest gold mine on Haitian soil

the liberal zombies will decry right wing conspiracy & the allocation of mineral rights to Hillary's bro was above board normal business,if MSNBC don't cry about it the zombies don't know about it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 29, 2016)

so much desperation. and i know why.

if the election were held today:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so much desperation. and i know why.
> 
> if the election were held today:


You are just reality signalling. I saw a cbsnews.honestly.ru live poll where Hillary only had 8%. They had to take it down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


What have you done to help Pie?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

@schuylaar 

Please look at what Clinton benevolence gets the haitians.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What have you done to help Pie?


Free your mind.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What have you done to help Pie?


absolutely nothing but collect welfare and give her rapist husband BJ


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Free your mind.


Is that what we are calling being a racist today?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Is that what we are calling being a racist today?


If bringing awareness to the fraud and abuse in aid for Haitians is racist to you then you need to free your mind of that.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If bringing awareness to the fraud and abuse in aid for Haitians is racist to you then you need to free your mind of that.


No. Voting for TRUMP! is. You need to get yourself to JoAnn's for some Klan fabric.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. Voting for TRUMP! is. You need to get yourself to JoAnn's for some Klan fabric.


Tired and predictable. 


Unclebaldrick said:


> What have you done to help Pie?


I went to Port-Au-Prince in 2010. Where were you?


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

So Hillary is gonna be our new president, that's clear now even though it has been decided a long time ago. I may piss and moan but hey we'll adapt.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Gene Wilder has better chance at winning than Trump does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> So Hillary is gonna be our new president, that's clear now even though it has been decided a long time ago. I may piss and moan but hey we'll adapt.


Hopefully not. We all just need to vote and prepare for the worst if she wins.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile trump is trying to keep black families safe and employed in america.


how? by not renting apartments to them? 

or are the people in China who make his clothing black? been to china three times and never saw a black person in the factories i went to.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> prepare for the worst if she wins.


i hope this "worst" trend in the stock market continues. and the low unemployment too. it's horrible out there. we are just feet away from the precipice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

i'd love to hear bravedave and pie's "better" financial/economic/rebuildig plans for Haiti since Hillary is doing it all wrong according to them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd love to hear bravedave and pie's "better" financial/economic/rebuildig plans for Haiti since Hillary is doing it all wrong according to them.


I would rather hear a monkey recite Shakespeare. It is more likely too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would rather hear a monkey recite Shakespeare. It is more likely too.


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Gene Wilder has better chance at winning than Trump does.


And he would be better at it than TRUMP!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Otay.
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> ...


And that is why the African American vote for TRUMP! will not exceed 3%? Or is it because (as your butt buddies will explain on Breitbart)black people have lower IQs than white people so they vote against their interests? Or is it rigged? "You tell me".


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 30, 2016)

Lol...

"Trump cares about black people"

Lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/08/25/this-really-might-be-the-end-of-itt/

Department of Education bans federal student aid to ITT. Teachers across the nation out of work.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/08/25/this-really-might-be-the-end-of-itt/
> 
> Department of Education bans federal student aid to ITT. Teachers across the nation out of work.


good riddance!! another faux university where you get thousands in debt and a worthless degree. but you do get to keep your laptop when you graduate!!!

sounds like Trump U actually.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 30, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> good riddance!! another faux university where you get thousands in debt and a worthless degree. but you do get to keep your laptop when you graduate!!!
> 
> sounds like Trump U actually.


sounds like UCLA to me unless I'm mistaken & the tens of thousands who got degrees in lesbian dance theory are now CEO


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> And that is why the African American vote for TRUMP! will not exceed 3%? Or is it because (as your butt buddies will explain on Breitbart)black people have lower IQs than white people so they vote against their interests? Or is it rigged? "You tell me".


He is rising with black americans. They have noticed there is a problem but the democrats have them under the new jim crow.

It most definitely is rigged against black people.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is rising with black americans. They have noticed there is a problem but the democrats have them under the new jim crow.
> 
> It most definitely is rigged against black people.


Look at our current President...

Definitely rigged against black people.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is rising with black americans. They have noticed there is a problem but the democrats have them under the new jim crow.
> 
> It most definitely is rigged against black people.


and you know this how ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

Released as soon as this wednesday.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/30/politics/fbi-report-hillary-clinton-investigation/index.html


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

Poverty and Schools

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2016/01/20/how-appalling-are-conditions-in-detroit-public-schools-this-appalling/

http://www.chicagotribune.com/ct-youth-unemployment-urban-league-0126-biz-20160124-story.html


http://www.chicagotribune.com/ct-brown-v-board-anniversary-schools-resegregating-20160517-story.html
The number of high-poverty schools that serve primarily black and brown students more than doubled between 2001 and 2014, the GAO found. The proportion of such schools -- where more than 75 percent of children receive free or reduced-price lunch, and more than 75 percent are black or Hispanic -- climbed from 9 percent to 16 percent during the same period.

In 1972, just 25 percent of black students in the South attended the most segregated schools, in which more than 90 percent of students were minorities, according to a 2014 ProPublica investigation. But in districts that emerged from court oversight between 1990 and 2011, more than half of students now attend such segregated schools, ProPublica found.


----------



## Choo (Aug 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and you know this how ?


Simple, because the inner cities are STILL shit holes, despite all the promises and programs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 30, 2016)

http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/300432/party-civil-rights-kevin-d-williamson

This magazine has long specialized in debunking pernicious political myths, and Jonah Goldberg has now provided an illuminating catalogue of tyrannical clichés, but worse than the myth and the cliché is the outright lie, the utter fabrication with malice aforethought, and my nominee for the worst of them is the popular but indefensible belief that the two major U.S. political parties somehow “switched places” vis-à-vis protecting the rights of black Americans, a development believed to be roughly concurrent with the passage of the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the rise of Richard Nixon. That Republicans have let Democrats get away with this mountebankery is a symptom of their political fecklessness, and in letting them get away with it the GOP has allowed itself to be cut off rhetorically from a pantheon of Republican political heroes, from Abraham Lincoln and Frederick Douglass to Susan B. Anthony, who represent an expression of conservative ideals as true and relevant today as it was in the 19th century. Perhaps even worse, the Democrats have been allowed to rhetorically bury their Bull Connors, their longstanding affiliation with the Ku Klux Klan, and their pitiless opposition to practically every major piece of civil-rights legislation for a century. Republicans may not be able to make significant inroads among black voters in the coming elections, but they would do well to demolish this myth nonetheless.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is rising with black americans. They have noticed there is a problem but the democrats have them under the new jim crow.
> 
> It most definitely is rigged against black people.


How patronizing. It is pretty easy to "rise" when you start out at zero. I was bring generous, he isn't even at 3% yet.

You missed your time Pie, you would have been a killer nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Republican political heroes, from Abraham Lincoln and Frederick Douglass to Susan B. Anthony, who represent an expression of conservative ideals


none of them were conservatives. they were liberals.

do you really buy into propaganda this easily?

lincoln did not conserve slavery. he liberated slaves.

frederick douglass was an abolitionist. the exact opposite of a conservative.

susan b anthony certainly did not conserve the ban on suffrage, she was a liberal too.

you really are fucking stupid. sorry, no way to sugarcoat that one. no need to mention your cum guzzling or your welfare or your hypocrisy. you are just fucking stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3769396 View attachment 3769397 View attachment 3769398 View attachment 3769399 View attachment 3769400


I have no idea what you point is. 

Trump's argument goes something like: the blacks have been voting for democrats but are still in poverty, why not try something different and vote for me? Well, over the past 20 years, we've had 12 years of Democratic presidents and 8 years of Republican President. That's not exactly an overwhelming argument for Trump. 

And then, over the past 20 years, we've seen Republican controlled US congress for most of those years. Also, if you overlay Buck's map with the map of states with high levels of poverty, most of those states with high levels with black poverty are Republican and voting for Trump. What in hell is Trump's argument then? Yes, black people are at higher levels of poverty and most of them live in republican-controlled states and the Republicans have controlled the US congress most of that time too. So, yeah, let's vote those republicans out of office. What have we got to lose?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/300432/party-civil-rights-kevin-d-williamson
> 
> This magazine has long specialized in debunking pernicious political myths, and Jonah Goldberg has now provided an illuminating catalogue of tyrannical clichés, but worse than the myth and the cliché is the outright lie, the utter fabrication with malice aforethought, and my nominee for the worst of them is the popular but indefensible belief that the two major U.S. political parties somehow “switched places” vis-à-vis protecting the rights of black Americans, a development believed to be roughly concurrent with the passage of the 1964 Civil Rights Act and the rise of Richard Nixon. That Republicans have let Democrats get away with this mountebankery is a symptom of their political fecklessness, and in letting them get away with it the GOP has allowed itself to be cut off rhetorically from a pantheon of Republican political heroes, from Abraham Lincoln and Frederick Douglass to Susan B. Anthony, who represent an expression of conservative ideals as true and relevant today as it was in the 19th century. Perhaps even worse, the Democrats have been allowed to rhetorically bury their Bull Connors, their longstanding affiliation with the Ku Klux Klan, and their pitiless opposition to practically every major piece of civil-rights legislation for a century. Republicans may not be able to make significant inroads among black voters in the coming elections, but they would do well to demolish this myth nonetheless.


Your mind has rotted away. Racist Solid South Democrats switched over to Republican party beginning after the 1965 voting rights act was passed. By the end of the 80's the Solid South has been voting solidly Republican. Ever since then, the Republican party has been chipping away at that act until it's almost been completely overturned. Recent court action reversed that trend for now. Why is it that Republicans hate true democracy?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

From: https://www.reddit.com/r/badhistory/comments/2yt9rj/acknowledging_the_existence_of_the_southern/ 

_Racism is just like feces. It is very real, and at some point we do need to talk about it.

Here's a relevent interview from Republican political consultant Lee Atwater:

Atwater: As to the whole Southern strategy that Harry S. Dent, Sr. and others put together in 1968, opposition to the Voting Rights Act would have been a central part of keeping the South. Now [the new Southern Strategy of Ronald Reagan] doesn't have to do that. All you have to do to keep the South is for Reagan to run in place on the issues he's campaigned on since 1964 and that's fiscal conservatism, balancing the budget, cut taxes, you know, the whole cluster.

Questioner: But the fact is, isn't it, that Reagan does get to the Wallace voter and to the racist side of the Wallace voter by doing away with legal services, by cutting down on food stamps?

Atwater: You start out in 1954 by saying, "Nigger, nigger, nigger." By 1968 you can't say "nigger" — that hurts you. Backfires. So you say stuff like forced busing, states' rights and all that stuff. You're getting so abstract now [that] you're talking about cutting taxes, and all these things you're talking about are totally economic things and a byproduct of them is [that] blacks get hurt worse than whites. And subconsciously maybe that is part of it. I'm not saying that. But I'm saying that if it is getting that abstract, and that coded, that we are doing away with the racial problem one way or the other. You follow me — because obviously sitting around saying, "We want to cut this," is much more abstract than even the busing thing, and a hell of a lot more abstract than "Nigger, nigger".

Lamis, Alexander P. et al. (1990) The Two Party South. New York: Oxford University Press.

It seems prettly clear that Atwater is acnowledging the existance of the southern strategy here.

When the dixiecrats split from the democratic party due to their civil rights platform (including support for the african-american civil rights movement), the strategy was implemented by Nixon and Goldwater to great success, winning over previously blue states like Florida, South Carolina, North Carolina, Virginia, and Tennessee, etc.

Opposition to things like the Civil Rights Act of 1964, Voting Rights Act of 1965, and desegregation contributed to the electoral realignment of some Southern states to the Republican Party, but at the expense of losing more than 90 percent of black voters to the Democratic Party. As the twentieth century came to a close, the Republican Party began attempting to appeal to black voters again, though with little success.
_
_http://www.nytimes.com/1996/09/19/us/gop-tries-hard-to-win-black-votes-but-recent-history-works-against-it.html_
_
Here's a few links to relevant /r/askhistorians posts on the changing demographics of the south, and the southern strategy_


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

When the dixiecrats split from the democratic party due to their civil rights platform (including support for the african-american civil rights movement), 

^blatantly false.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When the dixiecrats split from the democratic party due to their civil rights platform (including support for the african-american civil rights movement),
> 
> ^blatantly false.


No, you are right. They split over state's rights. Specifically, the right of a state to discriminate against blacks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I have no idea what you point is.
> 
> Trump's argument goes something like: the blacks have been voting for democrats but are still in poverty, why not try something different and vote for me? Well, over the past 20 years, we've had 12 years of Democratic presidents and 8 years of Republican President. That's not exactly an overwhelming argument for Trump.
> 
> And then, over the past 20 years, we've seen Republican controlled US congress for most of those years. Also, if you overlay Buck's map with the map of states with high levels of poverty, most of those states with high levels with black poverty are Republican and voting for Trump. What in hell is Trump's argument then? Yes, black people are at higher levels of poverty and most of them live in republican-controlled states and the Republicans have controlled the US congress most of that time too. So, yeah, let's vote those republicans out of office. What have we got to lose?


The worst cities in our nation have been run by democrats for 50+ years and the blacks have been disproportionately affected by liberal policies. Chicago, milwaukie, and detroit are liberal wastelands. Unemployment, single mothers, poverty, and death all up for black people under democrat policies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No, you are right. They split over state's rights. Specifically, the right of a state to discriminate against blacks.


Yes, the southern democrats used states rights to try to continue slavery.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

They did not join the republicans. The republicans were for equal rights of blacks and women.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The worst cities in our nation have been run by democrats for 50+ years and the blacks have been disproportionately affected by liberal policies. Chicago, milwaukie, and detroit are liberal wastelands. Unemployment, single mothers, poverty, and death all up for black people under democrat policies.


Rather humorous watching the usual suspects flailing and failing as they battle you and their own cognitive dissonance.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes, the southern democrats used states rights to try to continue slavery.





Flaming Pie said:


> They did not join the republicans. The republicans were for equal rights of blacks and women.


You are dumb beyond belief. Try Googling " Democrats and Republicans Switched Platforms ".
Talking the way you talk makes you look dumb, stupid, ignorant, unschooled, slow-minded, foolish, and obtuse.
You are a mother. educate yourself


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are dumb beyond belief. Try Googling " Democrats and Republicans Switched Platforms ".
> Talking the way you talk makes you look dumb, stupid, ignorant, unschooled, slow-minded, foolish, and obtuse.
> You are a mother. educate yourself


Actually, YOU are the ignorant puke here. Your party sucks and always has.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Actually, YOU are the ignorant puke here. Your party sucks and always has.


Another idiot that does not realize that Dems and Republicans have switched platforms. Oh by the way I'm registered as a Republican so you are correct in saying that my party sucks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Another idiot that does not realize that Dems and Republicans have switched platforms. Oh by the way I'm registered as a Republican so you are correct in saying that my party sucks.


They never switched platforms. The democrats used a republican ideal of state rights. To resist the end of slavery, to stop black voting rights through unfair tests, and keep blacks from sharing public spaces with whites.

That was all democrats.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The worst cities in our nation have been run by democrats for 50+ years and the blacks have been disproportionately affected by liberal policies. Chicago, milwaukie, and detroit are liberal wastelands. Unemployment, single mothers, poverty, and death all up for black people under democrat policies.


Isnt there a saying: "what have you done for me lately?" The US Congress has been controlled by Republicans for most of the past 20 years. They are the ones that held power during the burgeoning imprisonment of black men. They also are the ones most active in rolling back voting rights for minorities.

Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit all slammed hard by globalization beloved by the GOP.

And you focus on what happened more than 50 years ago, as if it were as important as the GOP's cuts in financial assistance, SNAP and rental assistance over more recent times.

You are quoting what happened fifty or more years ago because the party you support would rather not talk about what happened recently. Why do you support a party that hates democracy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Isnt there a saying: "what have you done for me lately?" The US Congress has been controlled by Republicans for most of the past 20 years. They are the ones that held power during the burgeoning imprisonment of black men. They also are the ones most active in rolling back voting rights for minorities.
> 
> Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit all slammed hard by globalization beloved by the GOP.
> 
> ...


Imprisonment of blacks is largely bill Clinton's fault.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imprisonment of blacks is largely bill Clinton's fault.


The bill was drafted and passed by a Congress controlled by Republicans. All three branches of government were controlled by Republicans under GW Bush. It was during that time the prison populations exploded. 

Completely understandable you want to run away from recent history. Because the GOP has made a total mess of things.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They never switched platforms. The democrats used a republican ideal of state rights. To resist the end of slavery, to stop black voting rights through unfair tests, and keep blacks from sharing public spaces with whites.
> 
> That was all democrats.


Do you enjoy being stupid ? Is your life that fucked up that you have to appear online as such. take the time to read.

http://factmyth.com/factoids/democrats-and-republicans-switched-platforms/


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imprisonment of blacks is largely bill Clinton's fault.


Do these clowns ever get anything right?


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Imprisonment of blacks is largely bill Clinton's fault.



No, racist white prosecutors and judges did. Ask anyone in jail and they will tell you they didn`t do it.


----------



## see4 (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes, the southern democrats used states rights to try to continue slavery.





Flaming Pie said:


> They did not join the republicans. The republicans were for equal rights of blacks and women.





bravedave said:


> Rather humorous watching the usual suspects flailing and failing as they battle you and their own cognitive dissonance.





bravedave said:


> Actually, YOU are the ignorant puke here. Your party sucks and always has.





Flaming Pie said:


> They never switched platforms. The democrats used a republican ideal of state rights. To resist the end of slavery, to stop black voting rights through unfair tests, and keep blacks from sharing public spaces with whites.
> 
> That was all democrats.





Flaming Pie said:


> Imprisonment of blacks is largely bill Clinton's fault.





bravedave said:


> Do these clowns ever get anything right?


Are you trying to convince anyone of your ideas? You aren't doing a very good job of it.

It's really too bad reality does not support your assertions. But if living in your fantasy world helps you get by in life, you keep at it, kiddos.

You keep saying what you say enough, eventually you'll convince yourself you're right.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You are dumb beyond belief. Try Googling " Democrats and Republicans Switched Platforms ".
> Talking the way you talk makes you look dumb, stupid, ignorant, unschooled, slow-minded, foolish, and obtuse.
> You are a mother. educate yourself


your telling somebody to " google" and get educated 

from the mouths of drooling zombies come the greatest claims of intelligence

how about "reading" a book !


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

see4 said:


> Are you trying to convince anyone of your ideas? You aren't doing a very good job of it.
> 
> It's really too bad reality does not support your assertions. But if living in your fantasy world helps you get by in life, you keep at it, kiddos.
> 
> You keep saying what you say enough, eventually you'll convince yourself you're right.


actually bro flamingpie is spot on,unless you or any other can provide the list showing the racist Dixiecrats turning control of their military wing ,the"KKK" over to republicans ownership,than the KKK stands with its creators the democratic party.

I also challenge the narrative of " the big switch" ,the only switch that took place was blacks leaving the party that abolished slavery,Jim crow & dozens of other insane laws to opress them to join the party of their enemy,the democrats,blacks who were enticed away from their political heritage by promises of "the new deal" made by a single man.

I'd say flamingpie is doing a spectacular job reporting an unaltered historical record of democratic politicians & their methods of plantation politics


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> actually bro flamingpie is spot on,unless you or any other can provide the list showing the racist Dixiecrats turning control of their military wing "KKK" over to republicans ownership of the KKK stands with its creators the democratic party.
> 
> I also challenge the narrative of " the big switch" ,the only switch that took place was blacks leaving the party that abolished slavery,Jim crow & dozens of other insane laws to opress them to join the party of their enemy,the democrats,blacks who were enticed away from their political heritage by promises of "the new deal" made by a single man.
> 
> I'd say flamingpie is doing a spectacular job reporting an unaltered historical record of democratic politicians & their methods of plantation politics


lol


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your telling somebody to " google" and get educated
> 
> from the mouths of drooling zombies come the greatest claims of intelligence
> 
> how about "reading" a book !


You talking to an avid book reader. I'm currently reading If He Hollers Let Him Go. I enjoy going to the library with my kids and picking out novels, reading magazines, doing old school research.
Now do you have anything of substance to add to the conversation ? We were taking about the Dems and Repukes changing platform.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> actually bro flamingpie is spot on,unless you or any other can provide the list showing the racist Dixiecrats turning control of their military wing "KKK" over to republicans ownership of the KKK stands with its creators the democratic party.
> 
> I also challenge the narrative of " the big switch" ,the only switch that took place was blacks leaving the party that abolished slavery,Jim crow & dozens of other insane laws to opress them to join the party of their enemy,the democrats,blacks who were enticed away from their political heritage by promises of "the new deal" made by a single man.
> 
> I'd say flamingpie is doing a spectacular job reporting an unaltered historical record of democratic politicians & their methods of plantation politics


oh my
You truly are an ignorant one.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> lol


go back to sleep captain planet


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh my
> You truly are an ignorant one.


so you have zero facts of relevance but were compelled to drop a quick signal of your virtue


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> so you have zero facts of relevance but were compelled to drop a quick signal of (((your))) virtue


_fify_


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You talking to an avid book reader. I'm currently reading If He Hollers Let Him Go.
> 
> and I'm currently reading " citizen of the galaxy" so what ?
> 
> a man claiming to be intelligent should know google won't educate anybody to anything new,why not suggest a book on the matter u yourself read instead of google,which only reinforces peoples current ideology?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Isnt there a saying: "what have you done for me lately?" The US Congress has been controlled by Republicans for most of the past 20 years. They are the ones that held power during the burgeoning imprisonment of black men. They also are the ones most active in rolling back voting rights for minorities.
> 
> Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit all slammed hard by globalization beloved by the GOP.
> 
> ...


I do not support globalization and neither does trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh my
> You truly are an ignorant one.


Look up the history.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have anything to add to the conversation ? We were taking about the Dems and Repukes changing platform.


uh derp  I did " add " to the conversations topic,I issued multiple challenges for any here to provide proof to their claims.

#1 prove the democratic party turned control of the military wing "KKK" of the party over to republicans.

#2 you claim there was a " big switch",history records over 1,100 democratic party politicians belonging to the KKK yet only shows a total of 7 Dixiecrats being your " big switch"

valid challenges & on topic,the prosecution rests


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You talking to an avid book reader. I'm currently reading If He Hollers Let Him Go. I enjoy going to the library with my kids and picking out novels, reading magazines, doing old school research.
> Now do you have anything of substance to add to the conversation ? We were taking about the Dems and Repukes changing platform.



Careful, the bandit may shoot as well as Ace Yonder.


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> uh derp  I did " add " to the conversations topic,I issued multiple challenges for any here to provide proof to their claims.
> 
> #1 prove the democratic party turned control of the military wing "KKK" of the party over to republicans.
> 
> ...


kkk and David dick in the ass Duke stands with Trump. Trump is Republican. You lose but thanks for playing.
Does your mother know that you are on a pot website ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your mind has rotted away. Racist Solid South Democrats switched over to Republican party beginning after the 1965 voting rights act was passed.


you mean the civil rights act only 60% of Democrats were willing to adopt & 85% of republicans were willing to adopt ?

or do you mean the civil rights act that 40% of the democratic party fought tooth n nail to suppress while only 15% of republicans tried to suppress ?

historical voting records don't take sides


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> kkk and David dick in the ass Duke stands with Trump. Trump is Republican. You lose but thanks for playing.
> Does your mother know that you are on a pot website ?


none of that reach around offers any evidence of the democratic party relinquishing control of the KKK,a military institution founded,controlled & funded by the democratic party

your not too swift at backing up your claims with facts so you go full blown sjw & attack the person,Saul Alinskys " rules for radicals",yeah I read that book too


----------



## OddBall1st (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> kkk and David dick in the ass Duke stands with Trump. Trump is Republican. You lose but thanks for playing.
> Does your mother know that you are on a pot website ?


 You should turn on the pumps guy.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Careful, the bandit may shoot as well as Ace Yonder.


I'm a much better shot with an average of 80% within the 10 ring using revolvers & low 90% 10 ring with carbines or big bore rifles


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I do not support globalization and neither does trump


 Unless he can profit from it - which he has for decades. Now he thinks he can make more on a long-con by exploiting stupid people like you.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You talking to an avid book reader.


yet you liked a 1 word emogie post of "lol"

pretty stringent edumcational requigments you got there


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yet you liked a 1 word emogie post of "lol"
> 
> pretty stringent edumcational requigments you got there


you sound mad bro.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Unless he can profit from it - which he has for decades. .


other than moral support 4 the " team " why are you here being your posts are either virtue signals,or devoid of any factual grounds to even make the claim 

since you know about Trump profiteering from " globalization " maybe you can denote the 500 plus businesses his corp owns,then show exactly which businesses profit from globalization ?

or you can call me a poopy pants Nazi again


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> other than moral support 4 the " team " why are you here being your posts are either virtue signals,or devoid of any factual grounds to even make the claim
> 
> since you know about Trump profiteering from " globalization " maybe you can denote the 500 plus businesses his corp owns,then show exactly which businesses profit from globalization ?
> 
> or you can call me a poopy pants Nazi again


Calling you out for *being* a nazi. There is a difference.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> you sound mad bro.


no I'm good man,although my balls do itch a bit,why are u lookin for work


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Calling you out for *being* a nazi. There is a difference.


you are aware your doctor can write u a script to stop all those white guilt tears you shed aren't you

who says obamacare is worthless


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you are aware your doctor can write u a script to stop all those white guilt tears you shed aren't you
> 
> who says obamacare is worthless


All of you morons. That's who.


Sorry. Try again.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Calling you out for *being* a nazi. There is a difference.


as expected,no facts & u chose the poopy pants route,again 


fish in a barrel with birdshot


----------



## londonfog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> as expected,no facts & u chose the poopy pants route,again
> 
> 
> fish in a barrel with birdshot


I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I can't because of the laughter.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> All of you morons. That's who.
> Sorry. Try again.


not me man,I wuv my obamacare,in fact I've got an expensive surgery up n coming & obamacare is going to pay the entire $18,000 for me.

I would say " thank you " 2 the working tax payers here but why bother,I was born therefore im owed,and now I'm collecting,big time ftw !

being a broke dick has its benifits


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I wish I could feel sorry for you, but I can't because of the laughter.


you can laugh with chin nutts ?

you got mad skillz bro,much respect


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Unless he can profit from it - which he has for decades. Now he thinks he can make more on a long-con by exploiting stupid people like you.


How is he for globalization when he wants to implement tariffs. Globalism is free trade. The strongest manufacturing country wins in that scenario. Manufacturing usa parts and usa products is a dying industry. We cannot compete without protecting ourselves.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

notice how not a single shred of evidence has been posted to prove " the big switch" London is raging about in 3 threads at once,hundreds of pages with thousands of posts & not an ounce of proof,i see where his proof in the Chicago thread is and I quote " I keep telling you " and then offers up his claims of the big fake switch that never happened


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is he for globalization when he wants to implement tariffs. Globalism is free trade. The strongest manufacturing country wins in that scenario. Manufacturing usa parts and usa products is a dying industry. We cannot compete without protecting ourselves.


Lol. Nothing more dangerous than a person with a little bit of understanding of international trade. Sorry Pie, your understanding of international trade is on par with a community college freshman. 

Your flat tariffs are a laughable, pathetic "America" First idea that has been run up the flagpole by scoundrels and idiots for decades. It is a laughable stone club in any post industrial economic world. 

Global trade has brought this country huge gains. Those gains have been concentrated into the hands of a tiny sliver of people. If you really wanted to "protect the economy" you would realize the Republicans have opted out of the second side of the equation - The "what do we do about everybody that gets fucked by international trade" part? - by not allowing higher taxes to pay for so call "free things".

smh


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. Nothing more dangerous than a person with a little bit of understanding of international trade. Sorry Pie, your understanding of international trade is on par with a community college freshman.


so I take your career in global trade is working out well for you then


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> so I take your career in global trade is working out well for you then


yes actually. I went for the education, not the training. It serves me well to this day.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> yes actually. I went for the education, not the training. It serves me well to this day.


so your manufacturing items in the USA & distributing those goods in Korea,China,Vietnam & other highly tarrifed country's ?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is he for globalization when he wants to implement tariffs. Globalism is free trade. The strongest manufacturing country wins in that scenario. Manufacturing usa parts and usa products is a dying industry. We cannot compete without protecting ourselves.


Protectionism would be handing all of our trade to the a Chinese.

Who internationally would buy American if it's taxed on import as a result of our taxation of imports?

(Protectionism historically results in a tit for tat situation)


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean the civil rights act only 60% of Democrats were willing to adopt & 85% of republicans were willing to adopt ?
> 
> or do you mean the civil rights act that 40% of the democratic party fought tooth n nail to suppress while only 15% of republicans tried to suppress ?
> 
> historical voting records don't take sides


Times change. 50 years ago, there was a shift in the Democratic party towards liberal politics while the GOP became a home for racists. State senators that voted against the voting rights act were from: AL, AR, FL, GA, LA, MS, TX, VA, in 1965 they were Democrats. Guess which parties those Senators are today. Also, those same states are the core group opposing the same voting rights today. No wonder the GOP wants to talk about what happened 50 years ago. Because their recent record towards African Americans is turrible.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> so your manufacturing items in the USA & distributing those goods in Korea,China,Vietnam & other highly tarrifed country's ?


All wonderful examples.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I do not support globalization and neither does trump.


Trump is the leader of the GOP, many of whom are free traders. Which Trump do you support, the one who took his work to Mexico and China or the one who, if given the chance, says he will start trade wars by enacting tarrifs with those same countries? His party is working hard to suppress voting rights. They have cut taxes, increased spending and fought tooth and nail to reduce aid to those same low income African Americans that Trump says he would be the best candidate for. And yet he leads the party of David Duke. Over the past 20 years, the GOP has been terrible at doing anything other than enrich the 1%. 

No wonder you want to talk about what happened 50 years ago.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Times change. 50 years ago, there was a shift in the Democratic party towards liberal politics while the GOP became a home for racists. State senators that voted against the voting rights act were from: AL, AR, FL, GA, LA, MS, TX, VA, in 1965 they were Democrats. Guess which parties those Senators are today. Also, those same states are the core group opposing the same voting rights today. No wonder the GOP wants to talk about what happened 50 years ago. Because their recent record towards African Americans is turrible.


OK now were getting someplace,so you'd then be able to show where all these modern day senators have joined the KKK, like we have actual proof of the democrat senators belonging to the Klan ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> All wonderful examples.


cool,now that were on civil ground let's see if we can proceed.

wonderful examples of restrictive country's you are manufacturing items & dristibuting goods to?

or wonderful examples of places you know on the map?

I can point to zimbabwe on a map but that don't mean I do business with the country,which is it ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> cool,now that were on civil ground let's see if we can proceed.
> 
> wonderful examples of restrictive country's you are manufacturing items & dristibuting goods to?
> 
> ...


Wonderful places on the map. Wonderful countries all.

Their governments use the tariff monies for investment and have facilitated growth. They lack the tax base that the USA has. Like I said. Tariffs are a stone club. 

Also, dance nazi boy, dance.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wonderful places on the map. Wonderful countries all.
> 
> Their governments use the tariff monies for investment and have facilitated growth. They lack the tax base that the USA has. Like I said. Tariffs are a stone club.
> 
> Also, dance nazi boy, dance.


lol I figured you couldn't come up with anything with validity.

be sure to rinse those teeth in a cup next to your bed so your fresh when papa comes home


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

Speaking of BENGHAZI!!!

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/439534/multiple-outrages-clinton-obama-benghazi-obstruction?target=author&tid=900151


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Speaking of BENGHAZI!!!
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/439534/multiple-outrages-clinton-obama-benghazi-obstruction?target=author&tid=900151


I can hear the complaints from here lol

as long as they are bashing Trump,their reporting is spot on,come time to report on Benghazi the claims of " discredited" come a flyin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. Nothing more dangerous than a person with a little bit of understanding of international trade. Sorry Pie, your understanding of international trade is on par with a community college freshman.
> 
> Your flat tariffs are a laughable, pathetic "America" First idea that has been run up the flagpole by scoundrels and idiots for decades. It is a laughable stone club in any post industrial economic world.
> 
> ...


So you admit that everyone gets fucked by free trade.

You'd rather deal with the symptoms instead of the problem.

I never mentioned flat tariffs. I was simply pointing out that trump is not a globalist. 

Hillary is a globalist shill.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> (Protectionism historically results in a tit for tat situation)


correct,american goods sold abroad are already at " tit ",meaning highly tarrifed,so now its past time american politicians protect american businesses by applying the same restrictive regulations against those country's.

TaT


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The worst cities in our nation have been run by democrats for 50+ years and the blacks have been disproportionately affected by liberal policies. Chicago, milwaukie, and detroit are liberal wastelands. Unemployment, single mothers, poverty, and death all up for black people under democrat policies.


you'd almost have a point if liberal mayors had more power than republican governors, republican state legislators, a republican controlled congress, or republican presidents.

but they do not.

you are exceedingly not bright.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> correct,american goods sold abroad are already at " tit ",meaning highly tarrifed,so now its past time american politicians protect american businesses by applying the same restrictive regulations against those country's.
> 
> TaT


Actually most American goods are only taxed at the standard rate of tax applied to all goods in the destination country.

In the EU this is VAT and is a different rate in nearly every member state.

Have you ever been outside America?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Actually most American goods are only taxed at the standard rate of tax applied to all goods in the destination country.
> 
> In the EU this is VAT and is a different rate in nearly every member state.
> 
> Have you ever been outside America?


China has a 17% vat while the usa has none. China puts up to 30% tariffs on usa imports while we have 5% on them.

Do you think if we say we will match what they have, that they will lower their vat/tariffs?


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> OK now were getting someplace,so you'd then be able to show where all these modern day senators have joined the KKK, like we have actual proof of the democrat senators belonging to the Klan ?


The states with senators that voted against the 1965 voting rights bill were from AL, AR, FL, GA, LA, MS, TX, VA; 8 states, 16 senators in all. Today, those states are represented by 4-Democratic party Senators, 12-Republican Senators. Every one of those Republican Senators support laws that restrict access to the ballot in ways that suppress minority voters. 

The Klan loves them some Trump. I don't know why you are hung up on what happened more than 50 years ago. Maybe it's because the recent actions of the GOP are anti-democratic?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Actually most American goods are only taxed at the standard rate of tax applied to all goods in the destination country.
> 
> In the EU this is VAT and is a different rate in nearly every member state.
> 
> Have you ever been outside America?


 nope i never left my baby crib ,yes I've been out of america but I havent bought a Buick in Japan & neither have you Mr air miles lol

some of the nonsense that fly's out of peoples mouths here is amazing,your " trips" to wherever you visit don't magically make you a global economist 

the social justice warrior mentality has destroyed your ability to apply common sense


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> China has a 17% vat while the usa has none. China puts up to 30% tariffs on usa imports while we have 5% on them.
> 
> Do you think if we say we will match what they have, that they will lower their vat/tariffs?


China isn't the one with the massive trade deficit, we are.

Protectionism will result in counter measures in Europe (one of our largest consumer goods markets) and only damage what's left of our exports and make imports more expensive for ordinary Americans.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> China has a 17% vat while the usa has none. China puts up to 30% tariffs on usa imports while we have 5% on them.
> 
> Do you think if we say we will match what they have, that they will lower their vat/tariffs?


all true facts where US trade takes it in the shitter but the social justice warriors are terrified the evil " murica " might assert itself & demand equal fair trade you evil Nazi you 

all valid facts you posted & facts are bad lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The states with senators that voted against the 1965 voting rights bill were from AL, AR, FL, GA, LA, MS, TX, VA; 8 states, 16 senators in all. Today, those states are represented by 4-Democratic party Senators, 12-Republican Senators. Every one of those Republican Senators support laws that restrict access to the ballot in ways that suppress minority voters.
> 
> The Klan loves them some Trump. I don't know why you are hung up on what happened more than 50 years ago. Maybe it's because the recent actions of the GOP are anti-democratic?


its OK you can admit it,just say it once cause we all know

the voter ID dodge is 100% invalid & discredited,the same people who were "inconvienced" by being made to present picture ID have to present picture ID to get welfare,obamacare,food stamps or a job & managed just fine,oh such horrible racism having to show a fukin $20 ID,how can u live with yourself knowing such horrible injustices are taking place 

you can't show where republicans suddenly joined the KKK after the civil rights act 85% of them voted FOR ,so more nonsense about Trump lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> China isn't the one with the massive trade deficit, we are.
> 
> Protectionism will result in counter measures in Europe (one of our largest consumer goods markets) and only damage what's left of our exports and make imports more expensive for ordinary Americans.


A trade deficit happens when China buys less from us than we buy from them. They buy less from us because of the large chinese import taxes that makes our goods more expensive by far than local chinese goods.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Protectionism will result in counter measures in Europe (one of our largest consumer goods markets) and only damage what's left of our exports and make imports more expensive for ordinary Americans.


copied nearly word for word from the mouth of the remain camp in the UK,trade will come to a screeching halt,mass unemployment,stock market will crash if the UK bolts from the EU 

and here we are now,all nonsense proven false & the UK doing better than it has in years,its those pesky facts that keep getting in the way of progress


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> copied nearly word for word from the mouth of the remain camp in the UK,trade will come to a screeching halt,mass unemployment,stock market will crash if the UK bolts from the EU
> 
> and here we are now,all nonsense proven false & the UK doing better than it has in years,its those pesky facts that keep getting in the way of progress


They're doing ok cos their currency crashed which helps their exports...

They're also still in the EU...

Moron.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The states with senators that voted against the 1965 voting rights bill were from AL, AR, FL, GA, LA, MS, TX, VA; 8 states, 16 senators in all.


Quit trying to blame america for the evil shit you regressive fake liberals do, the monsters your democratic party is made up of continued well past the 1956 mark you like to call " the big switch" , what it is is the big lie,let's look at some Klan history,the civil rights act only became law after 85% of the republican senate forced the senate to pass the legislation ,fought tooth n nail by democrats.
( quote below cite included )

Its estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites died at the end of KKK ropes from 1882 to 1964.

The documentation has been assembled by David Barton of Wallbu More..ilders and published in his book "Setting the Record Straight: American History in Black & White," which reveals that not only did the Democrats work hand-in-glove with the Ku Klux Klan for generations, they started the KKK and endorsed its mayhem.

"Of all forms of violent intimidation, lynchings were by far the most effective," Barton said in his book. "Republicans led the efforts to pass federal anti-lynching laws and their platforms consistently called for a ban on lynching. Democrats successfully blocked those bills and their platforms never did condemn lynchings."

Further, the first grand wizard of the KKK was honored at the 1868 Democratic National Convention, no Democrats voted for the 14th Amendment to grant citizenship to former slaves and, to this day, the party website ignores those decades of racism.

end quote.

POW ! there's them pesky facts again getting in the way of regressive democrats lies


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> They're doing ok cos their currency crashed which helps their exports...
> 
> They're also still in the EU...
> 
> Moron.


word games is all u got


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> word games is all u got


Dafuk are you talking about? 

Facts = Word games to you?

That's called denial, sweetheart.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Quit trying to blame america for the evil shit you regressive fake liberals do, the monsters your democratic party is made up of continued well past the 1956 mark you like to call " the big switch" , what it is is the big lie,let's look at some Klan history,the civil rights act only became law after 85% of the republican senate forced the senate to pass the legislation ,fought tooth n nail by democrats.
> ( quote below cite included )
> 
> Its estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites died at the end of KKK ropes from 1882 to 1964.
> ...


so then why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump?

why did you say that "liberalism is a disease" if you are trying to portray republicans as the party of progressives and liberals who do things like free slaves and pass civil rights?

speaking of civil rights, if republicans love civil rights so much, why are they trying to make it legal to deny service to people because they are gay? or make it legal to fire people just because they are gay? 

obviously, you were too busy re-taking 7th grade mathematics to notice that mike pence tried to do just that in order to deny civil rights to gay people in indiana before he became the running mate to an orange fascist racist.

can you reconcile any of this with your patently false claim that republicans are the party of civil rights?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Dafuk are you talking about?
> 
> Facts = Word games to you?
> 
> That's called denial, sweetheart.


uhhh da UK is still in da EU deep derp

that's called word games,don't u have some research 2 do lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so then why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump?
> 
> why did you say that "liberalism is a disease" if you are trying to portray republicans as the party of progressives and liberals who do things like free slaves and pass civil rights?
> 
> ...


Duh da da duh and right on time its RIU Captain Planet to the rescue,your social justice super powers suck,
I especially like the end where you slit your wrist


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Duh da da duh and right on time its RIU Captain Planet to the rescue,your social justice super powers suck,
> I especially like the end where you slit your wrist


so you can't explain away any of those massive contradictions between the bullshit you are spewing and what reality actually is?

i guess you are just an unoriginal witless child who is universally hated by literally any and every member here who is not a pariah or avowed piece of shit.

i guess i'll just repeat what i asked before since you failed to answer any of it. but then again, failure is kind of your area of expertise, kiddo.

*why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump?

why did you say that "liberalism is a disease" if you are trying to portray republicans as the party of progressives and liberals who do things like free slaves and pass civil rights?

speaking of civil rights, if republicans love civil rights so much, why are they trying to make it legal to deny service to people because they are gay? or make it legal to fire people just because they are gay? 

obviously, you were too busy re-taking 7th grade mathematics to notice that mike pence tried to do just that in order to deny civil rights to gay people in indiana before he became the running mate to an orange fascist racist.

can you reconcile any of this with your patently false claim that republicans are the party of civil rights?*


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess you are just an unoriginal witless child


oh bullshit,you know damn well that retarded stoner in the wheel chair flying through that massive pile of buds while his wheel chair is on fire was some seriously funny shit


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so then why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump??


Why did the Democratic Party invent the KKK & turn it lose on Americans to lynch,terrify,rape & stifle the free speech & votes of the same people it does those horrible things to today?



UncleBuck said:


> i guess i'll just repeat what i asked before since you failed to answer any of it. but then again, failure is kind of your area of expertise, kiddo.


if your a democratic party fan boi then you embrace the rich heritage of your political party,the party that brought america slavery,Jim crow,blocked all " anti lynching " legaslation,fought to keep slavery alive in the civil war,blocked all anti lynching laws,created & funded the Ku Klux Klan.

I see no failure on my part by exposing the heritage of the democratic party's soul.


UncleBuck said:


> *why did you say that "liberalism is a disease" *


The Democratic party is the party of slavery & the owners of the Ku Klux Klan,like I said above it's a cancer.



UncleBuck said:


> *speaking of civil rights*


Yes we are speaking of civil rights no thanks to the Democratic Party,thank the republicans who " Forced" civil rights down Democrats throats every step of the way for a hundred years.

Another klansmen supporters BS exposed


----------



## Flaming Pie (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like the president of mexico is saying trump is right. Still to be discussed: payment for wall. Looks like mexico wants the us to help stop illegal immigration to mexico as well. Cartels, weapons, drugs from the north and human trafficking from the south.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Aug 31, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like the president of mexico is saying trump is right. Still to be discussed: payment for wall. Looks like mexico wants the us to help stop illegal immigration to mexico as well. Cartels, weapons, drugs from the north and human trafficking from the south.


Did you see the part where the Mexican president came out and said Trump was lying because payment was discussed and Trump was told in no uncertain words that Mexico would not be paying for the wall.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Quit trying to blame america for the evil shit you regressive fake liberals do, the monsters your democratic party is made up of continued well past the 1956 mark you like to call " the big switch" , what it is is the big lie,let's look at some Klan history,the civil rights act only became law after 85% of the republican senate forced the senate to pass the legislation ,fought tooth n nail by democrats.
> ( quote below cite included )
> 
> Its estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,297 whites died at the end of KKK ropes from 1882 to 1964.
> ...


So you intend to discuss ancient history and run away from the fact that the Republican party has engaged in anti-democratic actions to suppress the votes of African Americans just last year. You are a coward and a liar.

The presidential candidate of the 2016 Democratic party has the support of 97% of African American voters. The Klan and other white supremacists including you support suppression of their votes because anti democratic action is the only way your fucked up ideas will see the light of day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Why did the Democratic Party invent the KKK & turn it lose on Americans to lynch,terrify,rape & stifle the free speech & votes of the same people it does those horrible things to today?


because the southern democrats you are referring to were racist shitheads. why did the south turn from democrat to republican though?

that's the more important question now. what you asked was a historical question with a known answer. you dodged my question too, so i'll repeat it.


*why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump?*



Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> if your a democratic party fan boi then you embrace the rich heritage of your political party,the party that brought america slavery,Jim crow,blocked all " anti lynching " legaslation,fought to keep slavery alive in the civil war,blocked all anti lynching laws,created & funded the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> I see no failure on my part by exposing the heritage of the democratic party's soul.


we get it, you're focused on history in order to avoid the uncomfortable question of why the KKK is embracing the republican party right here and now.
















Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The Democratic party is the party of slavery & the owners of the Ku Klux Klan,like I said above it's a cancer.


you said that was the work of "regressive democrats" though.

and you still haven't told us why the KKK is currently supporting the republican party, and not the democratic party.






Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Yes we are speaking of civil rights no thanks to the Democratic Party,thank the republicans who " Forced" civil rights down Democrats throats every step of the way for a hundred years.
> 
> Another klansmen supporters BS exposed


you avoided answering the question yet again, so i will simply repeat it as long as you are too scared and confused and stupid to answer it (which is to say in perpetuity).

*speaking of civil rights, if republicans love civil rights so much, why are they trying to make it legal to deny service to people because they are gay? or make it legal to fire people just because they are gay? 

obviously, you were too busy re-taking 7th grade mathematics to notice that mike pence tried to do just that in order to deny civil rights to gay people in indiana before he became the running mate to an orange fascist racist.

can you reconcile any of this with your patently false claim that republicans are the party of civil rights?*


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you intend to discuss ancient history and run away from the fact that the Republican party has engaged in anti-democratic actions to suppress the votes of African Americans just last year. You are a coward and a liar.
> 
> The presidential candidate of the 2016 Democratic party has the support of 97% of African American voters. The Klan and other white supremacists including you support suppression of their votes because anti democratic action is the only way your fucked up ideas will see the light of day.


ancient history huh ? 

how about slavery,its ancient history too?

how about Jim crow,its ancient history?

you don't get to pick & chose what history is spoken about while trying to hide the absolute horrors brought on Americans by the Democratic Party .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 31, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> because the southern democrats you are referring to were racist shitheads. why did the south turn from democrat to republican though?
> 
> that's the more important question now. what you asked was a historical question with a known answer. you dodged my question too, so i'll repeat it.
> 
> ...


I'm not uncomfortable talking about the history of the Ku Klux Klan but I'll bet you are .

funny u should focus on the KKK because I have a new thread about the kkk ,we can discuss the entire history & origins of the KKK there so we don't hijack this topic.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Did you see the part where the Mexican president came out and said Trump was lying because payment was discussed and Trump was told in no uncertain words that Mexico would not be paying for the wall.


No. I heard Trump say they did not discuss it and the Mexican President say he told him they would not be paying for it. A statement by the President does not a discussion make.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm not uncomfortable talking about the history of the Ku Klux Klan but I'll bet you are .
> 
> funny u should focus on the KKK because I have a new thread about the kkk ,we can discuss the entire history & origins of the KKK there so we don't hijack this topic.


i have no problem discussing history either. the KKK arose from conservative southerners who are now republicans. that's that.

meanwhile, you are running like a scared little bitch from my simple questions, which i will gladly repeat so you can run again.

*why is avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke running as a republican and endorsing trump?

why did you say that "liberalism is a disease" if you are trying to portray republicans as the party of progressives and liberals who do things like free slaves and pass civil rights?

speaking of civil rights, if republicans love civil rights so much, why are they trying to make it legal to deny service to people because they are gay? or make it legal to fire people just because they are gay? 

obviously, you were too busy re-taking 7th grade mathematics to notice that mike pence tried to do just that in order to deny civil rights to gay people in indiana before he became the running mate to an orange fascist racist.

can you reconcile any of this with your patently false claim that republicans are the party of civil rights?*


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ancient history huh ?
> 
> how about slavery,its ancient history too?
> 
> ...


Absolutely, understand history to avoid repeating it. By reading history, one can learn that the KKK and other white supremacists suppressed African American voters in order to maintain political power. And today the political officers of the Republican party are taking the same actions as the racists of the past. By their actions, it's easy to see that the party of Lincoln of the past has today become the party of Nathan Bedford Forest, founder of the KKK.


----------



## bravedave (Aug 31, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Absolutely, understand history to avoid repeating it. By reading history, one can learn that the KKK and other white supremacists suppressed African American voters in order to maintain political power. And today the political officers of the Republican party are taking the same actions as the racists of the past. By their actions, it's easy to see that the party of Lincoln of the past has today become the party of Nathan Bedford Forest, founder of the KKK.


Have you ever visited BaldRicks "weak sauce" thread? You should.


----------



## Fogdog (Aug 31, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Have you ever visited BaldRicks "weak sauce" thread? You should.


You and other racist shits cite the history of a hundred years ago. Yet you don't defend recent actions by the GOP to suppress minority voters when people use it to as an example of the new racist right embedded in the GOP. Talk about weak sauce. (snicker)


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No. I heard Trump say they did not discuss it and the Mexican President say he told him they would not be paying for it. A statement by the President does not a discussion make.


Moron.

There's pages and pages of Google results with the Mexican President saying Trump lied in his statement.

Trump went down to try strong arm him and got dick slapped in the face. 

Why can't Trump tell the truth?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Moron.
> 
> Why can't Trump tell the truth?


You've heard the story about the scorpion and the frog haven't you?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You've heard the story about the scorpion and the frog haven't you?


I've heard the story of the orange, lying, old, racist with bad hair who ran for President but whos mind wasnt there.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I've heard the story of the orange, lying, old, racist with bad hair who ran for President but whos mind wasnt there.


Why can't Trump tell the truth?

A scorpion asks a frog to carry it across a river. The frog hesitates, afraid of being stung, but the scorpion argues that if it did so, they would both drown. Considering this, the frog agrees, but midway across the river the scorpion does indeed sting the frog, dooming them both. When the frog asks the scorpion why, the scorpion replies that it was in its nature to do so.

The fable is used to illustrate that fundamentally vicious natures cannot change.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Why can't Trump tell the truth?
> 
> A scorpion asks a frog to carry it across a river. The frog hesitates, afraid of being stung, but the scorpion argues that if it did so, they would both drown. Considering this, the frog agrees, but midway across the river the scorpion does indeed sting the frog, dooming them both. When the frog asks the scorpion why, the scorpion replies that it was in its nature to do so.
> 
> The fable is used to illustrate that fundamentally vicious natures cannot change.


I know the fable, just figured if I threw enough insults in one sentence that a Trump Sycophant would bite.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I know the fable, just figured if I threw enough insults in one sentence that a Trump Sycophant would bite.


Lol. Seems you and Fogfraud might need to combine both your ages to break out of single digits and IQs, to break out of double.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. Seems you and Fogfraud might need to combine both your ages to break out of single digits and IQs, to break out of double.


You've given up haven't you? You are boring Dave. Boring is the worst.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You've given up haven't you? You are boring Dave. Boring is the worst.


So boring and such a tiny penis...

He'll never get a woman with a full mouth of teeth...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is he for globalization when he wants to implement tariffs. Globalism is free trade. The strongest manufacturing country wins in that scenario. Manufacturing usa parts and usa products is a dying industry. We cannot compete without protecting ourselves.



They were here selling there, now they`re there selling here.

Hillary`s plan is to implement a one time exit fee. The tax on importing it back to us is continual.

Everything but Hillary`s plan makes sense.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> So boring and such a tiny penis...
> 
> He'll never get a woman with a full mouth of teeth...


Lol. So you two are in the same Cub Scout troop? Tweedledum and Tweedledummer. Imbeciles never grow up.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 1, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Lol. So you two are in the same Cub Scout troop? Tweedledum and Tweedledummer. Imbeciles never grow up.


Dont worry, lots of people think you're an idiot, not just us.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Dont worry, lots of people think you're an idiot, not just us.


The same people who think Hillary is truthful and Donald lied about his visit with the Mexican President? I can live with that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2014/07/barry-m-goldwater-the-most-consequential-loser-in-american-politics

Good read.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> on june 19th, you called hillary a "goldwater girl. practically a brown shirt".
> 
> ...


and to think she has a child. If true that little girl is fucked !!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> on june 19th, you called hillary a "goldwater girl. practically a brown shirt".
> 
> ...


It explains why people called goldwater a racist. Has citations too. He voted for first 2 civil rights bills but then against the 3rd one. I found it interesting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and to think she has a child. If true that little girl is fucked !!!!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


you vote and work against your very own interest.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you vote and work against your very own interest.


You mean I am voting against your interests.

You know very little about me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You mean I am voting against your interests.
> 
> You know very little about me.


i know you were against a $15 minimum wage law even though your husband was only making $12 an hour. 

and i know you wanted to vote for the candidate who would abolish medicaid, even though you are on it.

i also know your kid is most likely covered by clinton's children's health insurance program, although you are deadset against her.

face it, the fact that you vote against your best interests is not even up for debate. it is just factual.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You mean I am voting against your interests.
> 
> You know very little about me.


As a grown person you decide each day to do this ? Really ?
Tells me all I need to know


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i know you were against a $15 minimum wage law even though your husband was only making $12 an hour.
> 
> and i know you wanted to vote for the candidate who would abolish medicaid, even though you are on it.
> 
> ...


Speculation.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Speculation.


why be a dumb troll ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and to think she has a child. If true that little girl is fucked !!!!


nice bullying,just tear her down,sweet !,hopefully your children don't experience somebody like you online and end up like this teen who was outcast by bully's


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why be an asshole?


maybe because you are allied with neo-nazis and white supremacists like assbandit.

KKK leader david duke literally copied trump's immigration speech to his twitter feed last night. these are the kind of people you are teaming up with right now.

i make no distinction between white nationalist asshats and the clowns who support them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hubby speaks fluent Spanish and we watched the press conference on trumps mexico visit. 

They agreed on the need for securing the border. *GASP*

They agreed that illegal trafficking of guns, drugs, and people were bad for both countries. *Gasp*

Meanwhile the EX president of mexico is sending butthurt tweets and Hillary expresses her contempt for his trip even though she was invited as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another look at the 2 faced racist Hillary Clinton & the overt extreme racism of hers that her supporters deflect


i would deflect the racism, but i don't see any. i see her embracing a civil rights champion who had a 100% rating with the NAACP.

did you notice the prominent white nationalists and KKK leaders praising trump's speech last night, neo-nazi wannabe kid?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

Remember when MT made HRC look like a fool? Btw her and Al gore are on the right when they zoom out. Notice the lack of enthusiasm.

(waiting for people to say HRC is more of a saint than MT.)


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why be an asshole?


exactly


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> exactly


You go out of your way to make things personal. You assume you know what I need, want, desire.

You also assume to know my character without having any personal conversations with me. All evidence of Trump's "racism" is edited clips of speeches and gossip. You do little research and come to a conclusion too quickly. Obviously I vote for trump because I believe voting for Hillary is counterproductive to my child's future as a free and prosperous american.

I stand with the Constitution.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are referencing a year ago. Things changed. You also lack the mental capacity to understand Ben's plan.
> 
> Protecting American Citizens should be the priority of the CIC.
> 
> ...


Trump thinks someone in your family is a murderer, rapist or drug dealer, Why did your husband get booted out the service


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump thinks someone in your family is a murderer, rapist or drug dealer, Why did your husband get booted out the service


He is not an illegal immigrant. Neither is his mom or his iraq born stepdad. How many mexican american citizens do you know? Arab american citizens? African american citizens?

Notice the word "citizen".


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is not an illegal immigrant. Neither is his mom or his iraq born stepdad. How many mexican american citizens do you know? Arab american citizens? African american citizens?
> 
> Notice the word "citizen".


Not sure about that. Trump will need to see their birth certificate. According to Trump, with your family being Mexican someone is a murderer, rapist or drug dealer and you father in law has terrorist connections. 
. Why did your hubby get kicked out the service ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Not sure about that. Trump will need to see their birth certificate. According to Trump, with your family being Mexican someone is a murderer, rapist or drug dealer and you father in law has terrorist connections.
> . Why did your hubby get kicked out the service ?


You are being silly now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is not an illegal immigrant. Neither is his mom or his iraq born stepdad. How many mexican american citizens do you know? Arab american citizens? African american citizens?
> 
> Notice the word "citizen".


trump wants to deport citizens though. children of illegal immigrants, who are citizens, will be deported under his plan.

and your iraqi stepdad is gonna get a visit from his extreme vetting team to make sure he is assimilated, otherwise he's gonna get deported too.

you're a very dumb stupid person. you would have been easy for hitler to brainwash.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are being silly now.


Not at all. Anyone who would still vote for Trump at this stage of the game, is one ignorant, simple minded individual.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump wants to deport citizens though. children of illegal immigrants, who are citizens, will be deported under his plan.
> 
> and your iraqi stepdad is gonna get a visit from his extreme vetting team to make sure he is assimilated, otherwise he's gonna get deported too.
> 
> you're a very dumb stupid person. you would have been easy for hitler to brainwash.


Troll


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 2, 2016)

bravedave said:


> The same people who think Hillary is truthful and Donald lied about his visit with the Mexican President? I can live with that.


“At the beginning of the conversation with Donald Trump I made it clear that Mexico will not pay for the wall,” Peña Nieto said in a tweet...

Check out @epn's Tweet: https://twitter.com/EPN/status/771118159654891520?s=09


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 2, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> “At the beginning of the conversation with Donald Trump I made it clear that Mexico will not pay for the wall,” Peña Nieto said in a tweet...
> 
> Check out @epn's Tweet: https://twitter.com/EPN/status/771118159654891520?s=09


Right, because the plan is to use the money confiscated from drug traffickers to pay for the wall


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Right, because the plan is to use the money confiscated from drug traffickers to pay for the wall


it's going to be hilarious to watch you rabid, racist, unhinged trump diehards contort and twist and stretch to explain positions that trump himself has never even articulated as his inevitable landslide loss in the election approaches.

and demonizing drugs on a website dedicated to growing and using cannabis probably won't play that well either. just FYI.

what tragic event happened in your life that made you embrace racism and racist fuckwits like trump BTW?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's going to be hilarious to watch you rabid, racist, unhinged trump diehards contort and twist and stretch to explain positions that trump himself has never even articulated as his inevitable landslide loss in the election approaches.
> 
> and demonizing drugs on a website dedicated to growing and using cannabis probably won't play that well either. just FYI.
> 
> what tragic event happened in your life that made you embrace racism and racist fuckwits like trump BTW?


Troll


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 2, 2016)

To paraphrase...

Trump: "We didn't discuss that, but we'd a good meeting, a very good meeting."

Nieto: "The first thing I said to him was Mexico ain't paying shit"

Trump not lying?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 2, 2016)

Trump choked


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's going to be hilarious to watch you rabid, racist, unhinged trump diehards contort and twist and stretch to explain positions that trump himself has never even articulated as his inevitable landslide loss in the election approaches.
> 
> and demonizing drugs on a website dedicated to growing and using cannabis probably won't play that well either. just FYI.
> 
> what tragic event happened in your life that made you embrace racism and racist fuckwits like trump BTW?


Quality troll post/10


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump choked


Wants to take on the world...

Chokes in a meeting and he's not even President.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's going to be hilarious to watch you rabid, racist, unhinged trump diehards contort and twist and stretch to explain positions that trump himself has


you mean like watching Hillary weasel out of these horrible racist comments about Black Americans being Super Predators?

oh how history comes back to haunt Hillary,here she is talking about bringing them blacks to heel !






her brain meltdown won't allow her full mobility without shitting her diaper under her chairman Mao pants suit so she just hides most days lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean like watching Hillary weasel out of these horrible racist comments about Black Americans being Super Predators?
> 
> oh how history comes back to haunt Hillary,here she is talking about bringing them blacks to heel !
> 
> ...


sorry you're so scared of a woman, panhead.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry you're so scared of a woman, panhead.


if that's a woman then every man should bee afraid,very afraid


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> if that's a woman then every man should bee afraid,very afraid


lol, you're scared of an old infirm woman.

what a pussy.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, you're scared of an old infirm woman.
> 
> what a pussy.


 hey look here bud,if that man sized shit she took in her big ass diaper leaks out the industrial pollution frightens me,I'm part of the green movement not the brown movement.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> hey look here bud,if that man sized shit she took in her big ass diaper leaks out the industrial pollution frightens me,I'm part of the green movement not the brown movement.


funny, the (((brown shirt))) you wear had me convinced otherwise, neo nazi kiddo. and i'm not your bud.

DERP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2016)

Hillary slipping in the polls..

Source document is cited.

https://heatst.com/politics/hillary-clinton-recall-fbi-emails/


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> funny, the (((brown shirt))) you wear had me convinced otherwise, neo nazi kiddo. and i'm not your bud.
> 
> DERP!


OK tough guy so I'm not your bud,you do realize the meaning of "bud" is like man & not friend,I know u ain't my friend cause I don't associate with whackos

where's your pic of me In a ((((brown)))shirt while your at it,I fukin hate brown clothing,shit like that went out in the 70's,I'm more of a plaid man myself lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> OK tough guy so I'm not your bud,you do realize the meaning of "bud" is like man & not friend,I know u ain't my friend cause I don't associate with whackos
> 
> where's your pic of me In a ((((brown)))shirt while your at it,I fukin hate brown clothing,shit like that went out in the 70's,I'm more of a plaid man myself lol


the brown shirt, neo-nazi kiddo who thinks that there are (((false flag aid workers))) in africa spreading ebola to innocent (((africans))) is calling me a whacko.

heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?

DERP!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the brown shirt, neo-nazi kiddo who thinks that there are (((false flag aid workers))) in africa spreading ebola to innocent (((africans))) is calling me a whacko.
> 
> heavens to betsy, whatever shall i do?
> 
> DERP!


your right,I should listen to some random white guy on a forum instead of listening to a news broadcaster who's devoted his entire life to exposing crimes against people of the diaspora,traveled to the effected country's & did in person research,your so right,your white suburbanite guess holds much more validity than a black american journalist who's dedicated his life to exposing the truth,even when it puts him at odds with black lives matter .






I know u won't watch because its not something u can glance over 4 key words but others will watch n learn he exposes our rotten establishments crimes


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

btw buck had musician composer Prince not died afrisynergy news would b on TV sets all over america,he was the backer of this news program being T Wests daughter was in Princes band as the bass player


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your right,I should listen to some random white guy on a forum instead of listening to a news broadcaster who's devoted his entire life to exposing crimes against people of the diaspora,traveled to the effected country's & did in person research,your so right,your white suburbanite guess holds much more validity than a black american journalist who's dedicated his life to exposing the truth,even when it puts him at odds with black lives matter .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got issues with the first 40 seconds of that move. Now leme watch more


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I got issues with the first 40 seconds of that move. Now leme watch more


I know exactly what your referring to but once u watch more of their news u realize they r speaking about the democratic party's century of oppression,right down to the ghettos democrat city's created,T West is anti Democrat all the way


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your right,I should listen to some random white guy on a forum instead of listening to a news broadcaster who's devoted his entire life to exposing crimes against people of the diaspora,traveled to the effected country's & did in person research,your so right,your white suburbanite guess holds much more validity than a black american journalist who's dedicated his life to exposing the truth,even when it puts him at odds with black lives matter .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a crock of shit that move is. Every variant of Ebola is man altered, but the virus is a deep subterranean mirco-organism. It cannot survive above or on the surface.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I know exactly what your referring to but once u watch more of their news u realize they r speaking about the democratic party's century of oppression,right down to the ghettos democrat city's created,T West is anti Democrat all the way



Nope, that dude opening the show, does not realize that everything he describes has and did occur by the black man before slavery in the US was even possible. We can start with the Zulu, and end up with who is responsible for the fall of Mogadishu. We can include the black men that gathered slaves by killing families and selling the young and adult males to the US for slaves and the young and adult women to others in Africa for breeding slaves that know no parents.

What a bullshit lying ass motherfucker he is. Anyone that thinks the "Black man can`t" is stupid and/or Democrat.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Nope, that dude opening the show, does not realize that everything he describes has and did occur by the black man before slavery in the US was even possible. We can start with the Zulu, and end up with who is responsible for the fall of Mogadishu. We can include the black men that gathered slaves by killing families and selling the young and adult males to the US for slaves and the young and adult women to others in Africa for breeding slaves that know no parents.
> 
> What a bullshit lying ass motherfucker he is. Anyone that thinks the "Black man can`t" is stupid and/or Democrat.


your going off the basis he speaks 4 america,again if u watched more you'd know his comments r based on the African diaspora & have little to do with american slavery.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your going off the basis he speaks 4 america,again if u watched more you'd know his comments r based on the African diaspora & have little to do with american slavery.



Well he`s holding a paper that is a patent of an Ebola variant and claiming it to be of the virus it`self. The man is programed, can`t you hear it ? Obama sent soldiers to combat the insurgency of people seeking cure or to overrun the place. Ebola like everything is chemical. Johnathan did not invent Ebola and Al Gore did not invent the internet. All negative comments from the best of sources....Facebook.

Bandit, I`m having trouble moving a battleship in Wyoming, Can you help any ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> afrisynergy news


LOL!

you mean the KKK-approved, fake news, propaganda outlet?

On 18 January, an American activist, known only as T. West, posted a video on YouTube in which he called for Haitians to be wary of "personalities who are out for money" and of the Israeli Defense Forces in particular.[104][105][106] To explain his allegations, West stated that "the IDF [had] participated in the past in stealing organ transplants of Palestinians and others", thus echoing the Aftonbladet Israel controversy. West, who claimed to speak for a black-empowerment group called AfriSynergy Productions, stopped short of more explicit accusations against the IDF's behaviour in Haiti but noted that there was "little monitoring" in the quake's aftermath, insinuating that organ theft was at the very least a strong possibility. The Iranian state television Press TV reported on the allegations[105][107] and in a speech on 22 January, Ayatollah Ahmad Khatami said "There have been news reports that the Zionist regime, in the case of the catastrophe of Haiti, and under the pretext of providing relief to the people of Haiti, is stealing the organs of these wretched people.",[108] again citing no evidence. On 27 January, a Syrian TV reporter described T. West's video as "document[ing] this heinous crime and [...] show[ing] Israelis engaged in stealing organs from the earthquake victims" (despite the fact that the video quite evidently does no such thing).[109*]** The original accusations were also relayed by a number of organizations often criticized for their antisemitism or anti-Israel positions, such as the websites of Al-Manar and former Ku Klux Klan Grand Wizard David Duke.[105][107][110][111]*


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

What they did with the virus is allow it to live in less pressures. Like a deep sea fish in a surface fish tank.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> you mean the KKK-approved, fake news, propaganda outlet?
> 
> On 18 January, an American activist, known only as T. West, posted a video on YouTube in which he called for Haitians to be wary of "personalities who are out for money" and of the Israeli Defense Forces in particular.[104][105][106] To explain his allegations, West stated that "the IDF [had] participated in the past in stealing organ transplants of Palestinians and others", thus echoing the Aftonbladet Israel controversy. West, who claimed to speak for a black-empowerment group called AfriSynergy Productions, stopped short of more explicit accusations against the IDF's behaviour in Haiti but noted that there was "little monitoring" in the quake's aftermath, insinuating that organ theft was at the very least a strong possibility. The Iranian state television Press TV reported on the allegations[105][107] and in a speech on 22 January, Ayatollah Ahmad Khatami said "There have been news reports that the Zionist regime, in the case of the catastrophe of Haiti, and under the pretext of providing relief to the people of Haiti, is stealing the organs of these wretched people.",[108] again citing no evidence. On 27 January, a Syrian TV reporter described T. West's video as "document[ing] this heinous crime and [...] show[ing] Israelis engaged in stealing organs from the earthquake victims" (despite the fact that the video quite evidently does no such thing).[109*]** The original accusations were also relayed by a number of organizations often criticized for their antisemitism or anti-Israel positions, such as the websites of Al-Manar and former Ku Klux Klan Grand Wizard David Duke.[105][107][110][111]*



Buck STFU I`m watching a move.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

OH, and buck, don`t forget AGTR-5.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> you mean the KKK-approved, fake news, propaganda outlet?
> 
> On 18 January, an American activist, known only as T. West, posted a video on YouTube in which he called for Haitians to be wary of "personalities who are out for money" and of the Israeli Defense Forces in particular.[104][105][106] To explain his allegations, West stated that "the IDF [had] participated in the past in stealing organ transplants of Palestinians and others", thus echoing the Aftonbladet Israel controversy. West, who claimed to speak for a black-empowerment group called AfriSynergy Productions, stopped short of more explicit accusations against the IDF's behaviour in Haiti but noted that there was "little monitoring" in the quake's aftermath, insinuating that organ theft was at the very least a strong possibility. The Iranian state television Press TV reported on the allegations[105][107] and in a speech on 22 January, Ayatollah Ahmad Khatami said "There have been news reports that the Zionist regime, in the case of the catastrophe of Haiti, and under the pretext of providing relief to the people of Haiti, is stealing the organs of these wretched people.",[108] again citing no evidence. On 27 January, a Syrian TV reporter described T. West's video as "document[ing] this heinous crime and [...] show[ing] Israelis engaged in stealing organs from the earthquake victims" (despite the fact that the video quite evidently does no such thing).[109*]** The original accusations were also relayed by a number of organizations often criticized for their antisemitism or anti-Israel positions, such as the websites of Al-Manar and former Ku Klux Klan Grand Wizard David Duke.[105][107][110][111]*


anti Jew,Nazi lol,u see anti Jew Nazis everywhere,u needseriois dru therapy like round the clock thorazine so u stop seeing flying Nazis everyplace .

what social justice class did this 2 u ? I'd sue the school if I were you


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anti Jew,Nazi lol,u see anti Jew Nazis everywhere,u needseriois dru therapy like round the clock thorazine so u stop seeing flying Nazis everyplace .
> 
> what social justice class did this 2 u ? I'd sue the school if I were you


Many people took a sour taste toward Israel when they tried to start Thermonuclear WWIII with the US and Russia by orchestrating, committing to and conducting the AGTR-5 incident. When that didn`t work, they stole Thermonuclear weapon plans from NY or NJ, somewhere over there, and after copying them, sold them to Russia.

American`s still hold that grudge.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anti Jew,Nazi lol,u see anti Jew Nazis everywhere,u needseriois dru therapy like round the clock thorazine so u stop seeing flying Nazis everyplace .
> 
> what social justice class did this 2 u ? I'd sue the school if I were you


so notoriously anti-semitic, jew hating, avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke wasn't circulating this propaganda before 'afrisynergy news' did?

https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t679639/

looks like he was. WOOOOOOPS!

you are a fucking stooge.

DERP!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so notoriously anti-semitic, jew hating, avowed racist and unrepentant KKK leader david duke wasn't circulating this propaganda before 'afrisynergy news' did?
> 
> https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t679639/
> 
> ...


and your the splooge that should have been swallowed


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 2, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> and your the splooge that should have been swallowed


sorry that you get proven to be the neo-nazi, jew-hating, propaganda loving retard that you are at every turn.

well, i'm not actually sorry. i pity you. you are a pathetic, uneducated, conspiracy theory loving dupe.

DERP!


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 3, 2016)

*Here’s All 40 Times Hillary Clinton Told the FBI She Couldn’t Remember Something*
by Alex Griswold | 7:39 pm, September 2nd, 2016
809








All of the below quotes are taken verbatim from the FBI notes of their interview of *Hillary Clinton* released this Friday:

*1.*

“Clinton could not recall when she first received her security clearance and if she carried it with her to State via reciprocity from her time in the Senate.”

*2.*

“Clinton could not recall any briefing or training by State related to the retention of federal records or handling of classified information.”

*3.*

“Clinton was aware she was an Original Classification Authority (OCA) at State. Clinton could not recall how often she used this authority or any training or guidance provided by State.”

*4.*

“Clinton recalled being briefed on special access program (SAP) information but could not recall any specific briefing on how to handle information associated with SAP’s.”

*5.*

“Clinton was certain she signed an agreement memorializing her access to SAP material, but she could not recall specific detail.”

*6.*

“Clinton could not recall a specific process for nominating a target for a drone strike and recalled much debate pertaining to the concurrence process.”

*7.*

“When Clinton’s BlackBerry malfunctioned, her aides would assist in obtaining a new BlackBerry. After moving to the new device, her old SIM card was disposed of by her aides. Clinton did not recall how any data stored on the device was destroyed.”

*8.*

“While on international travel, Clinton never suspected her BlackBerry was tampered with, nor did she ever lose a BlackBerry while traveling. There were a few occasions where Clinton staff was provided with the secure cell phone, the Clinton did not recall the circumstances or frequency with which this event occurred.”

*9.*

“Clinton requested a secure BlackBerry while at State, but could not recall why they were unable to provide one.”

*10.*

“Clinton did not recall receiving any emails she thought should not be on an unclassified system.”

*11.*

“Clinton did not recall her specific conversations regarding the creation of the clintonemail.com domain, but around January 2009, directed aides to create the email account.”

*12.*

“Clinton did not recall receiving guidance from State regarding email policies outlined in the Foreign Affairs Manual.”

*13.*

“Some aides had access to Clinton’s BlackBerry and email accounts, but she could not recall specifically who had access.”

*14, 15.*

“Additionally Clinton did not recall any specific routine for deleting emails from her account while Secretary of State, nor did she recall ever receiving any messages indicating her account was reaching a storage limit.

*16.*

“*Huma Abedin* also had an account on clintonemail.com because she frequently assisted client in with personal matters. Clinton did not recall any other individuals being offered an account on clintonemail.com.”

*17.*

“After reviewing an email dated June 4, 2011 with the subject line ‘RE: Google email hacking and woeful state of civilian technology,’ Clinton stated she did not recall the compromise of State employees’ Gmail accounts.”

*18, 19.*

“After reviewing a State communication dated June 28, 2011 with the subject line ‘Securing Personal Email Accounts,’ Clinton stated all cables of a certain policy nature went out under her name and she did not recall the specific cable. Additionally, Clinton did not recall this cable correlating with *Brian Pagliano* upgrading the clintonemail.com server.”

*20. *

“When Clinton had technical issues with her server, she contacted [*Justin Cooper*]. She could not recall ever contacting Pagliano for technical support.”

*21. *

“She did not recall using an iPad mini until after her tenure as Secretary of State and has never used a MacBook or other computer to access her email.”

*22. *

“After reviewing an email dated October 13, 2012 with the subject line ‘This am Green on Blue,’ Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*23. *

“After reviewing an email dated [REDACTED] with subject line [REDACTED], Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

[_Editor’s note: that exact phrase appears several time on this list. Each time is a separate instance.] _

*24. *

“After reviewing an email dated [REDACTED] with subject line [REDACTED], Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*25. *

“Clinton did not recall [*Jacob Sullivan]* using his Google email account for official business and could not say why it was used in this instance.”

*26. *

“After reviewing an email dated [REDACTED] with subject line [REDACTED], Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*27. *

“Clinton did not recall a State policy on confirming classified information and media reports.”

*28.*

“After reviewing an email dated August 25, 2010, with subject line ‘FW: New York Times article on Salehi,’ Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*29.*

“After reviewing email dated [REDACTED] with subject line [REDACTED], Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*30. *

“After reviewing an email dated December 27, 2011, with the subject line ‘FW: SBU,’ Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*31.*

“After receiving an email dated [REDACTED] with subject line [REDACTED] Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*32.*

“After reviewing an email dated June 17, 2011, subject line [REDACTED], Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*33.*

“Clinton had no recollection of actually receiving a ‘non-paper’ or a secure fax and this instance.”

*34.*

“[REDACTED] talking points are typically classified, but Clinton did not recall in this instance.”

*35.*

“After reviewing an email dated April 9, 2012, with subject line ‘Call to President Banda,’ Clinton stated she did not remember the email specifically.”

*36. *

“In December of 2012, Clinton suffered a concussion and then around the New Year had a blood clot. Based on her doctor’s advice, she could only work at State for a few hours a day and could not recall every briefing she received.”

*37.*

“After reviewing an email dated December 11, 2012 with the subject line ‘FW: Significant FOIA Request,’ Clinton stated she did not recall the specific request and was not aware of receiving any FOIA requests for information related to her email during her tenure as Secretary of State.”

*38.*

“Clinton did not recall being read-out of her clearance or any SAP’s by State personnel.”

*39.*

“Clinton’s email address was publicly disclosed in March 2013 when *Sydney Blumenthal*‘s email account was compromised. As a result Clinton was advised to change her email address and did so, but she did not recall specifically who made this recommendation.”

*40.*

“Clinton believed [REDACTED] was her primary BlackBerry phone number and she did not recall using a flip phone during her tenure at State, only during her service in the Senate.”


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 3, 2016)

*The "Oh Shit" Moment: Hillary Wiped Her Server With BleachBit Despite Subpoena*

by Tyler Durden
Sep 2, 2016 5:41 PM
1.6K
SHARES
Twitter Facebook Reddit    
The story of how Hillary's "personal" emails came to be deleted using, the now infamous, BleachBit is quite the tale. Below we attempt to piece together how the story unfolded per the recent FBI disclosures.

Here is a quick summary of the timeline of events:


*February 2013* – Hillary resigns from State Department
*Spring 2013* – Hillary aide Monica Hanley backs up Pagliano Server to Apple MacBook and a thumb drive
*February 2014* – Monica Hanley attempts to upload Hillary email archives to new Platte River Networks (PRN) server but encounters technical issues
*Early 2014* – Monica Hanley mails Apple MacBook to Undisclosed PRN Staff Member to upload Hillary email archives to new PRN server. *Undisclosed PRN Staff Member then uploads Hillary’s emails to a gmail account *and then transfers them over to the new PRN server. The Undisclosed PRN Staff Member *deletes most of the emails from gmail but indvertently leaves 940.*
*Early 2014* – *Monica Hanley advises Undisclosed PRN Staff Member to wipe the Apple MacBook clean* after uploading Hillary’s emails to the new PRN server *but he forgets to do it*
*Early 2014** - Undisclosed PRN Staff Member mails Apple MacBook back to Clinton and it is promptly lost*
*December 2014* – Hillary delivers 55,000 emails to State Department
*December 2014 / January 2015* – *Heather Samuelson and Cheryl Mills request emails be deleted from their computer using BleachBit*
*December 2014 / January 2015* – *“Unknown Clinton staff member” instructs PRN to remove archives of Clinton emails from PRN server*
*March 2, 2015* - NYT releases an article showing that Hillary used a personal email server in violation of State Department rules
*March 4, 2015* – *Hillary receives subpoena from House Select Committee on Benghazi* instructing her to preserve and deliver all emails from her personal servers
*March 25, 2015* – Undisclosed PRN Staff Member has a *conference call with “President Clinton’s Staff”*
*March 25 – 31, 2015* – Undisclosed PRN Staff Member has *“oh shit” moment and realizes he forgot to wipe Hillary’s email archive from the PRN server back in December*…*which he promptly does using BleachBit despite later admitting he "was aware of the existence of the preservation request and the fact that it meant he should not disturb Clinton's e-mail data on the PRN server."*
*June 2016* – FBI discovers that Undisclosed PRN Staff Member forgot to erase 940 emails from the gmail account he created to help with the PRN server upload

*And now the details...*

Hillary resigned from the State Department in February 2013. *Shortly thereafter, in "spring 2013",* Hillary's close aide, Monica Hanley, worked with Bill Clinton's aide, Justin Cooper, to archive all of Hillary's emails from the "Pagliano Server" that Clinton used to house her State Department emails while serving as Secretary of State. With Cooper's assistance, *Hanley was successful transferring all of Hillary's emails from the "Pagliano Server" to an Apple MacBook with a duplicate copy saved to a "Thumb Drive".*

At that point, *Hanley "forgot" to provide the archived emails to Clinton's staff.* So apparently the Apple MacBook and Thumb Drive just stayed around Hanley's house for a year. 

Then in February 2014, Hanley decided it wasn't the best idea to leave the email records of the former U.S. Secretary of State in her sock drawer forever. As such, she decided it was time to backup the archived emails to Clinton's new server hosted by Platte River Networks (PRN) in Denver, Colorado. Unfortunately, she was not successful with the remote backup and mailed the computer to an Undisclosed PRN Staff Member to help with the task.

Apparently, the Undisclosed PRN Staff Member also had difficulty uploading the emails to the new PRN server because the "Apple MacMail" format was incompatible with Microsoft Exchange. So, he/she came up with a *workaround that involved transferring all of Clinton's emails to a new gmail account and then exporting them to the PRN server. *

*Gmail is pretty safe, right?*









Monica Hanley then advised the Undisclosed PRN Staff Member to "wipe the Archive Laptop" after the emails had been transferred to the new PRN server. * But apparently he forgot to "wipe" and laptop and instead just deleted the old emails. But wouldn't you know it..."Neither Hanely nor [Undisclosed PRN Staff Member] could identify the current whereabouts of the Archive Laptop or thumb drive containing the archive, and the FBI does not have either item in its possession."*

*So the two pieces of physical hardware that could provide all the missing links in the Hillary email investigation have mysteriously gone missing. Anyone else find that odd?*







Unfortunately, the "Undisclosed PRN Staff Member" was apparently not an "attention to detail" kind of guy as the FBI later discovered that he/she had left 940 of Clinton's emails on gmail. Of the 940 emails, 56 were classified as confidential and 302 were not included in the 55,000 page data dump to the State Department in December 2014.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 3, 2016)

Now this brings us all the way up to December 2014 when Clinton sent the 55,000 pages to the State Department. *Recall, as Politico previously reported, Hillary brought in a former campaign staffer, Heather Samuelson (34 years old), to help determine which emails were "work related" and which "yoga related."*

Shortly after providing that data dump to the State Department, *in "December 2014 or January 2015," both Heather Samuelson and Cheryl Mills requested that all emails be removed from their computers using "a program called BleachBit to delete the e-mail-related files so they could not be recovered."*

For her part, "Clinton stated she never deleted, nor did she instruct anyone to delete, her e-mails to avoid complying with FOIA, State or FBI requests for information."

Of course not. Hillary knew it would be a little too obvious to specifically instruct her staff to permanently delete the emails but she also knew it might be "inconvenient" to have them around. So, she simply "decided she no longer needed access to any of her e-mails older than 60 days."

See? She never specifically said to delete anything she just made a simple administrative decision on document retention policies.







Then, on March 4, 2015, *Hillary received a subpoena from the House for all of her emails on her personal servers.*







*Which brings us to the "Oh Shit" moment.*

On March 25, 2015, the Undisclosed PRN Staff Member had a "conference call with President Clinton's staff." Apparently, in the days following that call, the Undisclosed PRN Staff Member had an "'oh shit' moment" when he realized he had forgotten to wipe the PRN server clean as he had been instructed to do back in December by Cheryl Mills. 

Therefore, sometime within the 6 days after a call with "President Clinton's Staff," *that PRN server was wiped clean using BleachBit despite the subpoena from the House Select Committee on Benghazi received weeks earlier on March 4, 2016. *



And, of course, the Undisclosed PRN Staff Member is the only person responsible for the deletion as Mills, Hillary, President Clinton's Office were all blissfully unaware of the actions of their rogue IT guy of Platte River Networks in Denver, Colorado.

Ironically, the rogue IT guy from PRN even admits to deleting the emails even though he "*was aware of the existence of the preservation request and the fact that it meant he should not disturb Clinton's e-mail data on the PRN server."*







Something tells us this "Undisclosed PRN Staff Member" is not going to make out as well as Hillary when all the dust settles, _which of course she can 'wipe' with a cloth:_


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2016)

"I cannot recall" is the perfect defense.

Oh shit moment with the bleach. Priceless.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "I cannot recall" is the perfect defense.
> 
> Oh shit moment with the bleach. Priceless.


You do have to admit, it is cool that we are going to have a women president though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 3, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You do have to admit, it is cool that we are going to have a women president though.


Not with her.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 3, 2016)

*The 26 Things Clinton "Could Not Recall" During Her FBI Interview*

Yesterday we asked whether the FBI just threw Clinton under the bus with the following statement which *links Hillary's "inability" to "recall" her transition instructions with her 2012 concussion and blood clot* (see "Smoking Gun? FBI Reveals Hillary Could Not Recall Briefings Due To Concussion, Clot"):



*But it turns out Hillary "could not recall" a lot of things about her tenure as Secretary of State. * In fact, during her 3.5 hour interview with the FBI, Hillary couldn't recall at least 26 questions posed by the FBI, at least some of which were fairly material events during her service which probably should have stood out. Below is a list of just a couple of the things Hillary "could not recall."

Below is the exchange with FBI investigators where *Clinton apparently doesn't "recall" ever receiving any training from the State Department related to retention of federal records or handling of classified information*...she doesn't even recall when she received her security clearance.





*Well, per the Nondisclosure Agreement below, signed by Hillary, we would guess she received her "briefing or training by State" on or around January 22, 2009.* So that leads us to derive only 3 logical conclusions, either *(1) Hillary committed perjury by signing the NDA below without receiving the training indicated, (2) Hillary lied to the FBI during her interview or (3) Hillary simply has no long-term recollection of many of the key moments of her term as Secretary of State which brings into question her mental competency.*





*Of course, training wasn't even that relevant because Clinton doesn't "recall" ever even receiving a single "classified" email on her private server.* And even if she did, it would be the fault of her staffers as she "relied on State officials to use their judgement when emailing her" on her "unclassified system." * Which begs the question, how else were people supposed to get her information since the only email she had was hosted on her "unclassified" private server?* We're sure Clinton does not recall. 





And here is Clinton *not recalling the process for "nominating a target for a drone strike."* Why would that be important...that was more Obama's thing.





According to LifeZette, in total, Hillary "could not recall" the following 26 past events in her short interview the FBI. 


*When she received security clearance*
Being briefed on how to handle classified material
How many times she used her authority to designate items classified
Any briefing on how to handle very top-secret "Special Access Program" material
*How to select a target for a drone strike*
How the data from her mobile devices was destroyed when she switched devices
The number of times her staff was given a secure phone
Why she didn’t get a secure Blackberry
*Receiving any emails she thought should not be on the private system*
*Did not remember giving staff direction to create private email account*
Getting guidance from state on email policy
Who had access to her Blackberry account
*The process for deleting her emails*
Ever getting a message that her storage was almost full
Anyone besides Huma Abedin being offered an account on the private server
Being sent information on state government private emails being hacked
Receiving cable on State Dept personnel securing personal email accounts
Receiving cable on Bryan Pagliano upgrading her server
Using an iPad mini
An Oct. 13, 2012, email on Egypt with Clinton pal Sidney Blumenthal
Jacob Sullivan using personal email
State Department protocol for confirming classified information in media reports
*Every briefing she received after suffering concussions*
*Being notified of a FOIA request on Dec. 11, 2012*
Being read out of her clearance
Any further access to her private email account from her State Department tenure after switching to her HRCoffice.com account
Unfortunately for him, it seems to be that the *"Undisclosed PRN Staff Member,"* (who we spoke about yesterday "The "Oh Shit" Moment: Hillary Wiped Her Server With BleachBit Despite Subpoena") *who had the infamous "oh shit moment" and admitted to deleting Hillary's emails even though he was aware of a federal subpoena, is the only person around Hillary who isn't suffering from a severe case of amnesia. Poor guy, sanity is a curse.*


----------



## bravedave (Sep 5, 2016)

Good for a laugh ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2016)

Either she is faking to avoid questions or she is really not well.

Health probe next. Lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2016)

more projection.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2016)

Dammmmmmn. She is sick. The body can only hold evil for so long before destroying it's host. Or cancer. Something is killing her. Now we know why she hasn't been giving any speeches.

Is anyone else super creeped out by kaine?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dammmmmmn. She is sick. The body can only hold evil for so long before destroying it's host. Or cancer. Something is killing her. Now we know why she hasn't been giving any speeches.
> 
> Is anyone else super creeped out by kaine?


why did trump force a gastroenterologist to pen a phony note for him in 5 minutes?

people only go to a gastroenterologist when they are really sick.

it makes sense though, since trump is about the oldest candidate EVER.

is he hiding the truth about his health the same way he is hiding the truth about his taxes?


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 5, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


>


i liked their video predicting a "waco style raid" of the bundy ranch way better. but you are much dumber than most folks, so your mileage may vary.

what's your favorite part of being on the same team as the KKK?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 5, 2016)

In the case, the conservative non-profit organization Citizens United wanted to air a film critical of Hillary Clinton and to advertise the film during television broadcasts, which was a violation of the 2002 Bipartisan Campaign Reform Act, commonly known as the McCain–Feingold Act or "BCRA".[4] Section 203 of BCRA defined an "electioneering communication" as a broadcast, cable, or satellite communication that mentioned a candidate within 60 days of a general election or 30 days of a primary, and prohibited such expenditures by corporations and unions.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2016)

Hillary is dropping FAST in the polls. 

CNN has trump leading her by 2 points.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Dammmmmmn. She is sick.  The body can only hold evil for so long before destroying it's host.  Or cancer. Something is killing her. Now we know why she hasn't been giving any speeches.
> 
> Is anyone else super creeped out by kaine?


If this was true Cheney would be dead. Try sticking to facts


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> If this was true Cheney would be dead. Try sticking to facts


Lol. Ok so maybe the evil isn't killing her. 

It was a dry humor joke because I was high.


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 6, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> You do have to admit, it is cool that we are going to have a women president though.


why is that even a qualifier? That she has a vagina? The minute gender/color is mentioned diminishes the achievement IMO. If she's elected it should be because she's the most qualified for the job. the fact that she's female should be irrelevant.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. Ok so maybe the evil isn't killing her.
> 
> It was a dry humor joke because I was high.
> 
> View attachment 3774245


a profoundly stupid and ignorant post. Just about average for Flaming Pie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> a profoundly stupid and ignorant post. Just about average for Flaming Pie.


Right back acha, sweet cheeks!


----------



## bravedave (Sep 6, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> a profoundly stupid and ignorant post. Just about average for Flaming Pie.


^^^creepy troll


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right back acha, sweet cheeks!
> 
> View attachment 3774400


I'm completely amazed at how you can continue to breathe without a functioning brain. 

Like Mike the headless chicken, who lived for 18 months after his conversion to the GOP.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is dropping FAST in the polls.
> 
> CNN has trump leading her by 2 points.


and NBC has her up by 6. national average, she is up by 4. but that is inconsequential.

last poll out of pennsylvania has her up by 8 there.

how can trump get to 270 without pennsylvania? 

care to draw that map for me?

poor, unintelligent pie.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 6, 2016)

She was not born yesterday...from 1996...

http://www.nytimes.com/1996/01/08/opinion/essay-blizzard-of-lies.html


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> why is that even a qualifier? That she has a vagina? The minute gender/color is mentioned diminishes the achievement IMO. If she's elected it should be because she's the most qualified for the job. the fact that she's female should be irrelevant.


Ok I'm sorry........ God.... I just thought it was cool we are going to have a gay president and its a lady. Just showing how far this great country has come. These are just my thoughts sorry if i offened you.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok I'm sorry........ God.... I just thought it was cool we are going to have a gay president and its a lady. Just showing how far this great country has come. These are just my thoughts sorry if i offened you.


according to Joan Rivers we currently have a gay president & a trans 1st lady


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> according to Joan Rivers we currently have a gay president & a trans 1st lady


I don't know what you mean. Your not saying Obama is a gay man and that his wife is really a man in drag?


----------



## Hookabelly (Sep 6, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Ok I'm sorry........ God.... I just thought it was cool we are going to have a gay president and its a lady. Just showing how far this great country has come. These are just my thoughts sorry if i offened you.


Oh NOOO! Not offended at all. On the contrary. As a female, I believe if we truly want equality then we should stop bringing our gender into it and just do the fucking job. Let one's performance speak for itself. I was implying that sometimes feminism, not equality is the problem.  Does that make sense?


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 6, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> Does that make sense?


Yes.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> I don't know what you mean. Your not saying Obama is a gay man and that his wife is really a man in drag?


how would I know or even care,makes me no difference about either of their sex lives,pussy or dick is irrelevant,the fact Joan rivers crazy old ass made the comment is what's funny to me,watch the clip & see if you don't laugh .

I'm no fan of Obama,but I still couldn't care less about his sex life,or any issue about his giant samsquanch wife,she isn't president,the entire 1st lady deal makes me sick,they should all stfu.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> how would I know or even care


you cared enough to post it, kkkiddo.




Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ,makes me no difference about either of their sex lives,pussy or dick is irrelevant,the fact Joan rivers crazy old ass made the comment is what's funny to me,watch the clip & see if you don't laugh .
> 
> I'm no fan of Obama,but I still couldn't care less about his sex life,or any issue about his giant samsquanch wife,she isn't president,the entire 1st lady deal makes me sick,they should all stfu.


why are you so angry?

tiny penis? byproduct of standing side by side with the KKK? mad about being down so badly in the polls? parents grounded you?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you cared enough to post it, kkkiddo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm angry because you run block for KKK & crooked politicians.

why do you lurk around preschools ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm angry because you run block for KKK & crooked politicians.
> 
> why do you lurk around preschools ?


i don't see how that's possible since you are supporting the KKK-endorsed candidate, who is also on trial for raping a 13 year old child.

but i guess you support pedophilia and stand side by side with the KKK proudly.

what's up with all the projection, KKKiddo?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't see how that's possible since you are supporting the KKK-endorsed candidate, who is also on trial for raping a 13 year old child.
> 
> but i guess you support pedophilia and stand side by side with the KKK proudly.
> 
> what's up with all the projection, KKKiddo?


dummy up snitch ! 

does your mom know your a snitch or does everybody share your snitch pay outs ?

I'll bet she'd wash your mouth out with soap if she knew what a good telling ass you were.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and NBC has her up by 6. national average, she is up by 4. but that is inconsequential.
> 
> last poll out of pennsylvania has her up by 8 there.
> 
> ...


Trump isn't touching Pennsylvania...and he's spending more money here than on his bankrupt casinos.
And the Benghazi commercial isn't working at all.


Keep spending that money though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> dummy up snitch !
> 
> does your mom know your a snitch or does everybody share your snitch pay outs ?
> 
> I'll bet she'd wash your mouth out with soap if she knew what a good telling ass you were.


are you still crying because i got a racist fired? jeez, kid. it'll be OK.

why are you supporting the KKK-endorsed candidate who is on trial for raping a 13 year old child?

is it the pedophilia that you support, the white supremacy, or both?

and what is it like to be the most hated member of this entire website?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still crying because i got a racist fired? jeez, kid. it'll be OK.
> 
> why are you supporting the KKK-endorsed candidate who is on trial for raping a 13 year old child?
> 
> ...


your an admitted Facebook snitch so why not tell us how much you get paid for every person you snitch on ?

Facebook working with the government & using snitches has been out in the open 4 quite a while,u admit to being a snitch so fess up with what your snitching fees are


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your an admitted Facebook snitch so why not tell us how much you get paid for every person you snitch on ?
> 
> Facebook working with the government & using snitches has been out in the open 4 quite a while,u admit to being a snitch so fess up with what your snitching fees are


watching you cry over how i got a racist fired is rewarding enough.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2016)

"...Welcome to my big plane, I`ve been waiting a long time for this...."

Pull.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 6, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your an admitted Facebook snitch so why not tell us how much you get paid for every person you snitch on ?
> 
> Facebook working with the government & using snitches has been out in the open 4 quite a while,u admit to being a snitch so fess up with what your snitching fees are


Fucking pussy maggot go pupate somewhere else critter.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> "...Welcome to my big plane, I`ve been waiting a long time for this...."
> 
> Pull.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> View attachment 3774822


You finally naming your source?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 7, 2016)

.................


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 7, 2016)

..."Donald Trump is all over the map with ISIS and how to fight them, he`s got a plan to send in US ground troops, not on my watch"...

Obama let`s them grow powerful, So will Hillary. Hillary`s going to send weapons, not troops with weapons and permission.

ISIS should be in the History books. Long ago. many would, no, thousands and thousands would still be alive today if ISIS was dealt with early or even yesterday. 

Pull.


----------



## tampee (Sep 7, 2016)

No she can not be trusted. Trump can't really be trusted either but he is a little more trustworthy than a career criminal.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> ..."Donald Trump is all over the map with ISIS and how to fight them, he`s got a plan to send in US ground troops, not on my watch"...
> 
> Obama let`s them grow powerful, So will Hillary. Hillary`s going to send weapons, not troops with weapons and permission.
> 
> ISIS should be in the History books. Long ago. many would, no, thousands and thousands would still be alive today if ISIS was dealt with early or even yesterday.


i remember offering you thousands of dollars to go fight them, and you pussied out.

not willing to put your mouth where my money is?

PUSSY



tampon said:


> No she can not be trusted. Trump can't really be trusted either but he is a little more trustworthy than a career criminal.


a career criminal who has never been convicted of a crime.

you are one of our more brilliant sock puppets.

cram walnuts up your ass.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You finally naming your source?





ThaMagnificent said:


>


What da...?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2016)

CNN's Evan Perez confirms Trump campaign senior adviser Boris Epshteyn's claim that Hillary Clinton staffers destroyed her previous mobile devices using hammers.Source: CNN


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2016)

FOX NEWS Tom Swizlwitz confirms Trump raped that girl many years ago. And to this day continues to call her, "daughter". Source: FOX NEWS


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> FOX NEWS Tom Swizlwitz confirms Trump raped that girl many years ago. And to this day continues to call her, "daughter". Source: FOX NEWS


Would you like to trade citations?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i remember offering you thousands of dollars to go fight them, and you pussied out.
> 
> not willing to put your mouth where my money is?
> 
> ...



I remember you never sent the check or your mom. so......




She`s a fucking lawyer dumbass......


----------



## see4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would you like to trade citations?
> 
> View attachment 3775375


lol.

How would you have liked for Hillary to have destroyed her old phones? Perhaps she should have mailed the phone intact to Russia?

You and the Trump campaign are trying to make a mountain out of a molehill. And the intelligent demographic part of the United States don't care and are not buying it.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol.
> 
> How would you have liked for Hillary to have destroyed her old phones? Perhaps she should have mailed the phone intact to Russia?
> 
> You and the Trump campaign are trying to make a mountain out of a molehill. And the intelligent demographic part of the United States don't care and are not buying it.


You were pegged at "dumbass". Isn't destroying evidence under subpoena a bit more than a molehill? Does it not possibly clue you in to some sort of impropriety or are you such a fucking tool that you choose to be complicit by your ignorance?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> CNN's Evan Perez confirms Trump campaign senior adviser Boris Epshteyn's claim that Hillary Clinton staffers destroyed her previous mobile devices using hammers.Source: CNN


Wow.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow.


Tool two or too. Neither the sharpest.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Tool two or too.


tool three here dave. man what kind of coffee you drinkin? I'm pacing myself, I may be fighting the whores of evil for the next 365 days.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> tool three here dave. man what kind of coffee you drinkin? I'm pacing myself, I may be fighting the whores of evil for the next 365 days.


The choices are stupidity, ignorance, or complicity. Which one are you? If you are just fine with the destruction of evidence by a government official under subpoena then welcome to the tool box.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

Oldie but goody...


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

"I am not a crook!!"

http://m.townhall.com/columnists/calthomas/2016/09/08/hillary-clinton-channels-nixon-n2215251?utm_source=thdaily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=nl&newsletterad=


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

She has very little sympathy in that room. Every military person there understands the implications of her unsecured server and multiple unsecured devices.

Did anyone else notice she kept standing up? To appear stronger or more engaging? It looked defensive to me.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She has very little sympathy in that room. Every military person there understands the implications of her unsecured server and multiple unsecured devices.
> 
> Now she is saying she used a "separate secure server". Puhleeeese.
> 
> Did anyone else notice she kept standing up? To appear stronger or more engaging? It looked defensive to me.


What a joke you are.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

Supposedly a press conference. Shitty mic but please watch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What a joke you are.


I did not title the video. It is a clip from last night. 

Sorry that offends your weak constitution.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What a joke you are.


London fog is notoriously dense.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 8, 2016)

@Flaming Pie @bravedave form a clot of obtuse ignorance. Trump is a loser, he's been losing, he continues to lose. His grovelling followers, confused by the world changing before their eyes, are lost.

trump, a hideous oaf whose support is built upon the hate, fear and ignorance of idiots who dont care about the fact of his preposterous birther genesis. Trump supporters are folks who cant be bothered to question how a guy who played sports while getting a Vietnam wartime deferment mocked a man who actually has military service and a successful political career. Besides being a laughable buffoon with a new scandal every week he has never led in the polls and never will. He will never be potus but he may be the newest asshole for the going extinct class to latch onto as a nightly talking (pus) head.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @Flaming Pie @bravedave form a clot of obtuse ignorance. Trump is a loser, he's been losing, he continues to lose. His grovelling followers, confused by the world changing before their eyes, are lost.
> 
> trump, a hideous oaf whose support is built upon the hate, fear and ignorance of idiots who dont care about the fact of his preposterous birther genesis. Trump supporters are folks who cant be bothered to question how a guy who played sports while getting a Vietnam wartime deferment mocked a man who actually has military service and a successful political career. Besides being a laughable buffoon with a new scandal every week he has never led in the polls and never will. He will never be potus but he may be the newest asshole for the going extinct class to latch onto as a nightly talking (pus) head.


Again, Tiny T., we are discussing Hillary here. Do you wish to extol her virtues?


----------



## testiclees (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Again, Tiny T., we are discussing Hillary here. Do you wish to extol her virtues?


"Again" ? 
Half wit, youre not "discussing" youre discharging imbecile shit. The scent of vomit and feces envelops your drivel.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

U funny


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

It seems there is ignored content.

On another note, look at the crowd of reporters in her "press conference" and much wow for answering 4 softballs!

 
Part of me wonders if this is the press that has been flying with her..

Maybe if they roll her some more oranges they can get more than 3 minutes of her time.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

CLINTON: Like the hat.

QUESTION: Appreciate that.

CLINTON: Is this a new look?

QUESTION: No, its kind of an old look, now.

CLINTON: Oh, you’re bringing it back?

QUESTION: I’m bringing it back.

CLINTON: Went shopping in your closet?

QUESTION: You got it.

CLINTON: Yeah. I do a lot of that.



...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It seems there is ignored content.
> 
> On another note, look at the crowd of reporters in her "press conference" and much wow for answering 4 softballs!
> 
> ...


Talk about softballs. Sounds a lot like a Trump supporter trying to talk politics. No substance, just fluff. Not to mention repeatedly chanting made up shit. And then giving a pass to the real fraudster, Benedict Donald's acts of fraud, deception, treason and rape.

Flaming Pie can't be trusted.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Talk about softballs. Sounds a lot like a Trump supporter trying to talk politics. No substance, just fluff. Not to mention repeatedly chanting made up shit. And then giving a pass to the real fraudster, Benedict Donald's acts of fraud, deception, treason and rape.
> 
> Flaming Pie can't be trusted.


Fogfraud, do you know reason the Donald statutory rape case got no traction?


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You were pegged at "dumbass". Isn't destroying evidence under subpoena a bit more than a molehill? Does it not possibly clue you in to some sort of impropriety or are you such a fucking tool that you choose to be complicit by your ignorance?


It's not evidence dumbass.

The phones in question were 2 of 13 phones Clinton used and the staffer destroyed them long before any investigation.

Stop making shit up.

Jesus fuck you are stupid. Mountain out of molehill.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Fogfraud, do you know reason the Donald statutory rape case got no traction?


Court case is scheduled to go to a pre-trial hearing in October. I have no idea why you didn't know that. Maybe it's because of your problem with selective memory.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave, you're not a bright person, we get that. but please try to focus on reality. and stop being a dumb shit racist coward.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

Why aren't the Republican cucks in an uproar with Colin Powell? I mean he was doing private emails with sensitive information long before Hillary served office.

#sotheresthat #justsayin


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Court case is scheduled to go to a pre-trial hearing in October. I have no idea why you didn't know that. Maybe it's because of your problem with selective memory.


Not what I asked, was it?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's not evidence dumbass.
> 
> The phones in question were 2 of 13 phones Clinton used and the staffer destroyed them long before any investigation.
> 
> ...


Nothing you provided proves your excuse. Regardless, your candidate has some obvious issues with telling and withholding the truth. Only an asswagon, tool like yourself would accept that from their candidate.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3776102
> 
> Why aren't the Republican cucks in an uproar with Colin Powell? I mean he was doing private emails with sensitive information long before Hillary served office.
> 
> #sotheresthat #justsayin


Powell didn't have his own server in his basement nor lied about its use or the use of his phone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

Great plan for school of choice!






Your move, Hillary. I doubt you can beat 12k vouchers for students.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Nothing you provided proves your excuse. Regardless, your candidate has some obvious issues with telling and withholding the truth. Only an asswagon, tool like yourself would accept that from their candidate.


No excuses, just facts. Not my candidate, I like my guns. You want to debate trustworthiness of candidates? Are you serious?


bravedave said:


> Powell didn't have his own server in his basement nor lied about its use or the use of his phone.


Does it matter the location of the server if it is private? Sounds like you're the one coming up with lame excuses. You're my bitch, now go make my god damn sammich.


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Great plan for school of choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. you literally are retarded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Great plan for school of choice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vouchers for charter schools that don't even perform as well as public schools. that is only according to the conservative policy foundation which was trying to prove the opposite though. so of course kasich tried to bury and hide that report, and then banned anyone else from doing further research on the issue in his state.

so yeah, you are literally retarded. try to be the least bit informed before opening up your cum guzzler.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> No excuses, just facts. Not my candidate, I like my guns. You want to debate trustworthiness of candidates? Are you serious?
> 
> Does it matter the location of the server if it is private? Sounds like you're the one coming up with lame excuses. You're my bitch, now go make my god damn sammich.


You have no bitch, dreamer. I made no comparison. You just cannot defend the "Crooked" one so you keep trying to make it about Donald. Understandable. Laughable.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> lol. you literally are retarded.


So you think private schools cant outperform public?

12k could buy a child's tuition at a very nice school.

In my area it is 8-10k a year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you think private schools cant outperform public?
> 
> 12k could buy a child's tuition at a very nice school.
> 
> In my area it is 8-10k a year.


you better hope that your fellow trump supporting, white supremacist buddies aren't right about intelligence being genetic and hereditary, otherwise your child is fucking doomed no matter what school you send her to.

http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/07/06/growing-evidence-charter-schools-are-failing

*The inadequacies of charter schools have been confirmed by other recent studies, one of them by CREDO itself, which found that in comparison to traditional public schools "students in Ohio charter schools perform worse in both reading and mathematics." 

Over 85 percent of Ohio's charter students were in schools graded D or F in 2012–2013.
*


poor stupid flaming pie, she can not be trusted (to discern facts).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you better hope that your fellow trump supporting, white supremacist buddies aren't right about intelligence being genetic and hereditary, otherwise your child is fucking doomed no matter what school you send her to.
> 
> http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/07/06/growing-evidence-charter-schools-are-failing
> 
> ...


So chicago and detroit kids should be stuck in their crappy understaffed and funded schools instead of bringing them to a better school in neighboring districts?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So chicago and detroit kids should be stuck in their crappy understaffed and funded schools instead of bringing them to a better school in neighboring districts?


what neighboring district will you be sending children from Chicago ?


----------



## see4 (Sep 8, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You have no bitch, dreamer. I made no comparison. You just cannot defend the "Crooked" one so you keep trying to make it about Donald. Understandable. Laughable.





Flaming Pie said:


> So you think private schools cant outperform public?
> 
> 12k could buy a child's tuition at a very nice school.
> 
> In my area it is 8-10k a year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So chicago and detroit kids should be stuck in their crappy understaffed and funded schools instead of bringing them to a better school in neighboring districts?


you're a special kind of stupid.

from the very same link i provided earlier:

*In a study of Chicago's public schools, the University of Minnesota Law School determined that "Sadly the charter schools, which on average score lower that the Chicago public schools, have not improved the Chicago school system, but perhaps made it even weaker." 
*
at least trump loves you though.







trolololololol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you better hope that your fellow trump supporting, white supremacist buddies aren't right about intelligence being genetic and hereditary, otherwise your child is fucking doomed no matter what school you send her to.
> 
> http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/07/06/growing-evidence-charter-schools-are-failing
> 
> ...


Public school choice programs free families from having to attend their assigned neighborhood school. Some districts voluntarily offer school choice. Others are required to provide parents with options when a school is failing to meet the standards set by the No Child Left Behind Act of 2001.

What part of choice do you not understand? Choice of whichever public or private school is what trump is preaching. If I had to, I would drive an hour every day both ways to get my girl in a good school.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Court case is scheduled to go to a pre-trial hearing in October. I have no idea why you didn't know that. Maybe it's because of your problem with selective memory.



So he was indicted ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Public school choice programs free families from having to attend their assigned neighborhood school. Some districts voluntarily offer school choice. Others are required to provide parents with options when a school is failing to meet the standards set by the No Child Left Behind Act of 2001.
> 
> What part of choice do you not understand? Choice of whichever public or private school is what trump is preaching. If I had to, I would drive an hour every day both ways to get my girl in a good school.


so you want to take money away from public schools, which outperform charter schools, in order to give it to charter schools, which are doing worse than public schools, and instead of actually acknowledging that you want to send kids to shittier schools, you label it as "choice", because you are just so pro-choice (see: abortion rights).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 8, 2016)

Charter, private or public.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Charter, private or public.


awwww, how cute. you're still trying. pathetic, but cute.

here, let me restate more accurately what you are saying: take millions of dollars away from the more effective public schools and give them to less effective private and charter schools because public education is communist indoctrination and i don't want my white child going to school with non-whites.

there, that is what you and trump and his white supremacist supporters are actually saying. i just made the implicit stuff explicit instead.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 8, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So he was indicted ?


Look it up yourself and get back with me.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you think private schools cant outperform public?
> 
> 12k could buy a child's tuition at a very nice school.
> 
> In my area it is 8-10k a year.


and you have the money for that, right?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Look it up yourself and get back with me.


So he was indicted??


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2016)

new email release shows hillary asked powell about his use of blackberry and he advised her how to use private emails.

what you GOP's have to say about your Repub hero doing the same same while SOS? 

oh, well powell isn't running for pres. bullshit, she wasn't running for pres then either.

check and mate, losers. aloha, madam president


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> and you have the money for that, right?


what's the going rate for a trade in on a single wide in davey's area? about a buck fiddy?? 2 bucks with the wheels on it.?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> new email release shows hillary asked powell about his use of blackberry and he advised her how to use private emails.
> 
> what you GOP's have to say about your Repub hero doing the same same while SOS?
> 
> ...


So they are both corrupt.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 9, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> new email release shows hillary asked powell about his use of blackberry and he advised her how to use private emails.
> 
> what you GOP's have to say about your Repub hero doing the same same while SOS?
> 
> ...


Hey Rocky. Different scale. Powell, of course, did not have a server in his laundry room, didn't erase emails, didn't destroy equipment to cover it up, didn't have a guy who maintained his phone plead the fifth and didn't lie about the contents. But sure, where Powell was reckless...Hillary took it to the extreme. 

Seems Denver winning on a missed field goal got the widdle boy a liitle excited. Similarly, your post just sailed wide left.

Oh and also recently found in the new chain amongst yoga and wedding plans were emails talking about security breeches of said server. Extremely bad judgement for a would-be....


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 9, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Hey Rocky. Different scale. Powell, of course, did not have a server in his laundry room, didn't erase emails, didn't destroy equipment to cover it up, didn't have a guy who maintained his phone plead the fifth and didn't lie about the contents. But sure, where Powell was reckless...Hillary took it to the extreme.
> 
> Seems Denver winning on a missed field goal got the widdle boy a liitle excited. Similarly, your post just sailed wide left.
> 
> Oh and also recently found in the new chain amongst yoga and wedding plans were emails talking about security breeches of said server. Extremely bad judgement for a would-be....


bad judgment, yes. 
criminal, nope.
president, yes.
broncos, nope.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Pie smart. Smart like Donald. Some people think Pie dumb. Pie not dumb. Pie smart. Ask her.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

Yay Pie.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Look it up yourself and get back with me.



He was sued. Hillary will or can be arrested. and do Jail. All I could find.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> He was sued. Hillary will or can be arrested. and do Jail. All I could find.


Once Benedict Donald is found guilty of fraud under RICO charges, the feds will have more access to his accoounts and can obtain more evidence. We'll see if criminal charges are levied after that. If not, I'll be satisfied with him getting a $100 million fine. 

Has Hillary been charged?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Yes it's true that about a hundred years ago, the klan held office in the Democratic party. I guess you find it comforting to say that at one time your party wasn't infected with white supremacists. Of course in those days, you would have been a Democrat. Because that's where the racists were homed. 

Moving on to the present:

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/3/6/1494960/-The-Republican-Party-s-Ku-Klux-Klan-problem-is-much-bigger-than-just-Donald-Trump
*The Republican Party's Ku Klux Klan 'problem' is much bigger than just Donald Trump*
_
White supremacists love Donald Trump. Last week, David Duke, a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, endorsed the American Il Duce. As reported by the website Buzzfeed:

“Voting for these people, voting against Donald Trump at this point is really treason to your heritage,” Duke said on the David Duke Radio Program Wednesday, referring to Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio. _

So there is that, the present-day Republican Party under Benedict Donald's leadership is home to David Duke and the White Supremacist Right. Which is why there is this effort to focus on the past, rather than the present. Its a foolish attempt.


----------



## tampee (Sep 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a career criminal who has never been convicted of a crime.
> 
> you are one of our more brilliant sock puppets.
> 
> cram walnuts up your ass.


If a tree falls in the woods and nobody was there to hear it, did it make a sound?

Joe Kennedy never got charged with a crime but everyone knows he was a bootlegger just had better friends than Mr. Capone.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

tampee said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and nobody was there to hear it, did it make a sound?


yes


tampee said:


> Joe Kennedy never got charged with a crime but everyone knows he was a bootlegger just had better friends than Mr. Capone.


Apparently a better physician as well.


----------



## Uberknot (Sep 9, 2016)

Donald is a child molester end of story.


----------



## tampee (Sep 9, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Donald is a child molester end of story.


Why does Hillary Clinton not say that in the million attack adds I see?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 9, 2016)

tampee said:


> Why does Hillary Clinton not say that in the million attack adds I see?


Do you mean the attack ads made up of clips of TRUMP!? That's like free media buys for him.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Once Benedict Donald is found guilty of fraud under RICO charges, the feds will have more access to his accoounts and can obtain more evidence. We'll see if criminal charges are levied after that. If not, I'll be satisfied with him getting a $100 million fine.
> 
> Has Hillary been charged?


 Donald`s is lawsuit related and Hillary`s is criminal. Hillary`s investigations include the Senate and FBI. Just to gage the level of intent.


The guy that might get a fine

The chick that might get jail.

Pick one.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2016)

Let's see Trumps Taxes.......he's a fraud


----------



## socalcoolmx (Sep 9, 2016)

tampee said:


> Why does Hillary Clinton not say that in the million attack adds I see?


Because her husband Bill is no better


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 9, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald`s is lawsuit related and Hillary`s is criminal. Hillary`s investigations include the Senate and FBI. Just to gage the level of intent.
> 
> 
> The guy that might get a fine
> ...


Has Hillary been charged with anything? Benedict Donald has been charged with fraud in two states. It would have been in Florida too, but then Florida. Benedict Donald has been charged with raping a child too.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Has Hillary been charged with anything? Benedict Donald has been charged with fraud in two states. It would have been in Florida too, but then Florida. Benedict Donald has been charged with raping a child too.



She went in front of a Senate panel. She is being investigated by the FBI. E-mails,... Benghazi.....Hillary innocent. It is so, so easy to be brought to a Senate panel, and even more common to have the FBI investigate you. Yup happens all the time,...Her Staff, Her Staff,....... Her Staff.....staff,...her,....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 9, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She went in front of a Senate panel. She is being investigated by the FBI. E-mails,... Benghazi.....Hillary innocent. It is so, so easy to be brought to a Senate panel, and even more common to have the FBI investigate you. Yup happens all the time,...Her Staff, Her Staff,....... Her Staff.....staff,...her,....


sorry that all of your fake scandals haven't amounted to shit. if you weren't such a dumbass, you could have spent that time more productively targeting minorities or gays, picking on the most vulnerable members of society to prove how brave and patriotic you are, or some other such nonsense.

but you are a fucking idiot so that didn't happen. jew hater.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> She went in front of a Senate panel. She is being investigated by the FBI. E-mails,... Benghazi.....Hillary innocent. It is so, so easy to be brought to a Senate panel, and even more common to have the FBI investigate you. Yup happens all the time,...Her Staff, Her Staff,....... Her Staff.....staff,...her,....


She hasn't been charged with anything, has she?


----------



## testiclees (Sep 10, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> Because her husband Bill is no better


He had 8 years as potus, that's eight years better than Trump's 0.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Her Staff,, Her Staff, Her Staff. Staff .......ellipses. Heb. jew, bengazi you jew, jew you, who jew you, you jew who,..wouldn`t you like to be a jew too....





OddBall1st said:


> Hysterical Jew
> 
> View attachment 3777115





OddBall1st said:


> Classic Jews
> 
> View attachment 3777117


Vile bigotry meets drooling nitwit. Shitball1st has the character of a rodent.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald`s is lawsuit related and Hillary`s is criminal..


Fraud and RICO charges are felonies and most certainly criminal related.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She hasn't been charged with anything, has she?



Neither has he.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She hasn't been charged with anything, has she?



There`s cops shooting Blacks that aint been charged yet either. It is up to who you know sometimes. Ask Kat, he complains all the time about no charges filed.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Vile bigotry meets drooling nitwit. Shitball1st has the character of a rodent.



Are you calling me a bunny ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Fraud and RICO charges are felonies and most certainly criminal related.



After they have been proven......


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Neither has he.


trumpy has a court date late November. he has been charged. you ain't too bright huh?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trumpy has a court date late November. he has been charged. you ain't too bright huh?



I been indicted three times and charged once. You get arrested after the grand Jury finds sufficient cause. Donald has not been arrested. or charged. You can be indicted and never charged.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> After they have been proven......


No..you must be charged with something to go to court otherwise why would you be in court? To determine charges? Nope, this is a trial and he had to have been charged.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I been indicted three times and charged once. You get arrested after the grand Jury finds sufficient cause. Donald has not been arrested. or charged. You can be indicted and never charged.


Is this an indictment?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/03/01/ny-court-rules-fraud-charges-against-trump-university-can-proceed.html

http://usuncut.com/politics/donald-trump-university-trial/


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I been indicted three times and charged once. You get arrested after the grand Jury finds sufficient cause. Donald has not been arrested. or charged. You can be indicted and never charged.


indictment is needed for felony cases
charged is needed for misdemenors and felonies. san diego trump u case is both misdemeanors and felonies so he is charged there


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

let's take a look at it: 

oddball, you reply please

*TRUMP UNIVERSITY LAWSUIT UPDATES*
On February 8, 2016, Plaintiff Tarla Makaeff filed with the court a Motion to withdraw as a class representative and named plaintiff. The matter is fully briefed and pending to be heard by the Court on March 11, 2016. Redacted copies of Plaintiff’s briefing can be found here:


Opening Brief and Exhibits
Reply Brief and Exhibits (including excerpts of Donald Trump’s deposition transcript)
On November 18, 2015, the Court issued an Order primarily denying Donald Trump and Trump University’s Motion for Summary Judgment. The Court dismissed plaintiffs’ claims for injunctive relief, but otherwise denied Defendants’ motion for summary judgment, holding that the case may proceed to trial on Plaintiffs’ claims for:

(1) Violation of California’s Unfair Competition Law (“UCL”),
(2) California’s False Advertising Law (“FAL”),
(3) California’s Consumers Legal Remedies Act (“CLRA”),
(4) Financial elder abuse under California law, Cal. Welf. & Inst. Code Section 15600
(5) Violation of New York’s consumer protection statute, Section 349 of NY’s General Bus. Law
(6) Violation of Florida’s consumer protection statute and elder abuse law, Florida Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices Act (“FDUTPA”) and Misleading Advertising Law (“MAL”)

On September 21, 2015, Class Notice was mailed to potential class members throughout the country to advise of their rights and provide an opportunity to “opt out” or identify themselves as California or Florida senior citizen class members. Please see *http://www.trumpuniversitylitigation.com *for more information and important documents. You can also click on following to view the *Mailed Notice*, *Long-Form Notice*, and *Postcard for Individuals Over 60.*

On September 18, 2015, the Court issued an *Order* granting in part and denying in part the motion to decertify the classes.

On October 27, 2014, the Court in a RICO class action against Donald Trump issued an Order granting class certification of a nationwide class of all students who purchased live event seminars from Trump University from January 1, 2007 to the present. For more information regarding this Order, please visit our blog here.

On June 17, 2014, the Southern District Court issued an Order granting Plaintiff Tarla Makaeff’s Anti-SLAPP motion against Trump University, LLC (“Trump”), thereby dismissing Trump’s specious $1 million defamation counter-claim against Makaeff. While the victory came more than four years after Trump filed its counterclaim, Makaeff’s case resulted in an important reaffirmation of the applicability of the anti-SLAPP law in federal court. Because Makeaff’s statements arose from protected activity and Trump could not show a probability of prevailing on its defamation claim, the court granted Makaeff’s anti-SLAPP motion. The California Anti-SLAPP Project, a leader in protecting First Amendment Rights, published a thorough article discussing Makaeff’s Anti-SLAPP motion, which can be found by visiting their website here.

On February 21, 2014, the Southern District Court issued an Order granting in part Plaintiffs’ Motion to Certify a class action against Trump University, LLC and Donald J. Trump. The Court certified a class on behalf of all persons who purchased a Trump University three-day live “Fulfillment” workshop and/or “Elite” program (“Live Events”) in California, New York and Florida. The Court appointed Zeldes Haeggquist & Eck, LLP and Robbins Geller Rudman & Down, LLP as class counsel.

Also on February 21, 2014, the Southern District Court issued an Order denying Donald J. Trump’s motion to dismiss Plaintiff Art Cohen’s RICO complaint against Trump asserting violations of the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (“RICO Statute”), 18 U.S.C. § 1962(c).

On November 27, 2013, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeal issued an Order denying Trump University’s petition for re-hearing en banc in regard to the Ninth Circuit’s Order reversing the dismissal of Plaintiff’s Anti-SLAPP motion.

On October 18, 2013, Plaintiff Art Cohen filed a RICO complaint against Donald Trump, asserting violations of the Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (“RICO Statute”), 18 U.S.C. § 1962(c).

On April 17, 2013, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeal issued an Order reversing the district court’s denial of Plaintiff Tarla Makaeff’s Anti-SLAPP motion. The Court held that Trump University is considered a “limited public figure,” due to its extensive advertising campaign, and thus would have to prove that Makaeff acted with actual malice when she accused it of fraud, in order to prevail on its defamation claim.

On September 26, 2012, Plaintiffs filed a Third Amended Complaint.

On September 24, 2012, Plaintiffs filed a Motion for Class Certification.

On October 12, 2010, the Southern District of California issued an Order upholding our first amended class action complaint against Trump University as to nearly all claims, including claims for breach of contract, false advertising, violation of California’s Unfair Competition Law (finding Plaintiffs stated a claim that Trump University’s conduct was unlawful, unfair and… fraudulent) and Consumer Legal Remedies Act (CLRA), with leave to amend as to the other claims.

A Second Amended Complaint was filed on December 16, 2010.

Trump University has also been named “Rogue of the Week” by the Willamette Week.

On October 12, 2010, the Southern District of California issued an Order upholding our first amended class action complaint against Trump University as to nearly all claims, including claims for breach of contract, false advertising, violation of California’s Unfair Competition Law and Consumer Legal Remedies Act (CLRA), with leave to amend as to the other claims.

We are happy to report that the Court on May 17, 2011 issued and Order Denying Donald Trump’s Motion to Dismiss and Order denying Trump University’s Motion to Dismiss, upholding Plaintiffs claims for against both Donald Trump and Trump University for Fraud, Misrepresentation, Violation of the Unfair Competition Law, Consumer Legal Remedies Act, and False Advertising.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> indictment is needed for felony cases
> charged is needed for misdemenors and felonies. san diego trump u case is both misdemeanors and felonies so he is charged there



Maybe you don`t understand what I said. You got two exits and one entrance when getting indicted. You show up and enter on your own but after the ruling, you may not leave. You can get formally arrested by the police rep in the court, after the ruling, booked and can make bail if it is set.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you calling me a bunny ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Maybe you don`t understand what I said. You got two exits and one entrance when getting indicted. You show up and enter on your own but after the ruling, you may not leave. You can get formally arrested by the police rep in the court, after the ruling, booked and can make bail if it is set.


 no, i understand exactly what you are saying. and you are correct that for serious felonies, indictment before a grand jury is needed. then they go from there.

in this case however, trumpy has been fomally charged


rkymtnman said:


> (1) Violation of California’s Unfair Competition Law (“UCL”),
> (2) California’s False Advertising Law (“FAL”),
> (3) California’s Consumers Legal Remedies Act (“CLRA”),
> (4) Financial elder abuse under California law, Cal. Welf. & Inst. Code Section 15600
> ...


there is a trial, not a grand jury indictment, Nov 28. looks like trumpys team of lawyers have exhausted all pertinent appeals and this is about to get interesting. hope C Span and RT are there to cover it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> no, i understand exactly what you are saying. and you are correct that for serious felonies, indictment before a grand jury is needed. then they go from there.
> 
> in this case however, trumpy has been fomally charged
> 
> ...


Right above that it says, trial for plaintiff's claims. So they are not charges.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> no, i understand exactly what you are saying. and you are correct that for serious felonies, indictment before a grand jury is needed. then they go from there.
> 
> in this case however, trumpy has been fomally charged
> 
> ...


 He could be President by then. Sounds like that trial is not in a Criminal Court. Did the DA charge him ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right above that it says, trial for plaintiff's claims. So they are not charges.



Plaintiff, That`s not a criminal Court.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Hillary would go to a Criminal Court if charged, and jailed if convicted.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right above that it says, trial for plaintiff's claims. So they are not charges.



The trial is going to take place sometime in November. There should be no trial. This should have been dismissed on summary judgment easily,”Trump said. “Everybody says it, but I have a judge who is a hater of Donald Trump, a hater. He’s a hater. His name is Gonzalo Curiel.”
How does a person this fucking stupid attract every half witted jackass?


----------



## testiclees (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary would go to a Criminal Court if charged, and jailed if convicted.


Jackass, youre so fucking feces filled , the reality is that she will soon be potus.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right above that it says, trial for plaintiff's claims. So they are not charges.


no, you don't go to trial over claims.

these are charges, hence a trial. 

even faux news says that these are "charges"


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary would go to a Criminal Court if charged, and jailed if convicted.



objection, your honor, clearly deflection.
sustained.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Jackass, youre so fucking feces filled , the reality is that she will soon be potus.



Hillary would not be a plaintiff, she would be a Defendant up against a Prosecutor. It`s possible that she could be POTUS.
But like the black killing cops, she get`s by with her connections and blaming. Staff, Staff, Staff. A good attorney has Staff to blame. Before going ahead. Staff, Staff, Staff.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

I don`t recall, I don`t recall, I don`t recall,....Where`s my Staff ?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Neither has he.


Yes he has. Benedict Donald has been charged with fraud under RICO for his deceptive practices in the Tump U scam and he's been charged with rape in the child rape case. By your standard for guilt, he is guilty as all hell.

Hillary has not been charged with anything. No matter how much you want those stories to be true, they are made up shit. Just the GOP leadership blowing smoke. You are a tool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes he has. Benedict Donald has been charged with fraud under RICO for his deceptive practices in the Tump U scam and he's been charged with rape in the child rape case. By your standard for guilt, he is guilty as all hell.
> 
> Hillary has not been charged with anything. No matter how much you want those stories to be true, they are made up shit. Just the GOP leadership blowing smoke. You are a tool.


He has not been charged. The trial is set to go for "claims" by the plaintiff that he violated law.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has not been charged. The trial is set to go for "claims" by the plaintiff that he violated law.


He's been charged. 

Try to sound out @rkymtnman 's post to you earlier. 



rkymtnman said:


> no, you don't go to trial over claims.
> 
> these are charges, hence a trial.
> 
> even faux news says that these are "charges"


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has not been charged. The trial is set to go for "claims" by the plaintiff that he violated law.


Pie, i'm gonna be nice to ya this time.

let me give you a scenario, ok?

i call teh police and tell them that you assaulted me. you punched me in the face 4 times after i held the door open for you at 7-11. i claimed that you assaulted me.
the police come and look at my face and there is evidence that you assaulted me. i'm bruised and crying.
they , the police, then charge you with assault and assign you a court date, november 28. 
got it?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes he has. Benedict Donald has been charged with fraud under RICO for his deceptive practices in the Tump U scam and he's been charged with rape in the child rape case. By your standard for guilt, he is guilty as all hell.
> 
> Hillary has not been charged with anything. No matter how much you want those stories to be true, they are made up shit. Just the GOP leadership blowing smoke. You are a tool.


 Two different judges. A Criminal Judge would see Hillary. She would be a Defendant. Trump will be a plaintiff.

Do this, Get arrested, go to courts and see how they work. Get indicted, and see it`s not the same. You`ll be all set.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Two different judges. A Criminal Judge would see Hillary. She would be a Defendant. Trump will be a plaintiff.
> 
> Do this, Get arrested, go to courts and see how they work. Get indicted, and see it`s not the same. You`ll be all set.


One of my ambitions in life is to not get arrested and go to court. But thanks for the offer.

No matter how much you wish it to be otherwise, Clinton hasn't done anything to warrant arrest or whatever things you wish on her. 

When one discovers that they are riding a dead horse, the first thing any rational person would do is dismount. No matter how hard you flog that horse, it's not going anywhere.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> One of my ambitions in life is to not get arrested and go to court. But thanks for the offer.
> 
> No matter how much you wish it to be otherwise, Clinton hasn't done anything to warrant arrest or whatever things you wish on her.
> 
> When one discovers that they are riding a dead horse, the first thing any rational person would do is dismount. No matter how hard you flog that horse, it's not going anywhere.



You know I know she aint broke the law. She did break rules.

If she`s ever caught, and one day she will,.. she`ll pay. Like I told you, The bad cops get the same type of protection as Hillary by projection when it comes to who done what.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 10, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You know I know she aint broke the law. She did break rules.
> 
> If she`s ever caught, and one day she will,.. she`ll pay. Like I told you, The bad cops get the same type of protection as Hillary by projection when it comes to who done what.


Your fantasy involves a dead horse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 10, 2016)

Ultimate fail.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ultimate fail.


is that your "claim" or your "charge"? lol. 

even a broken clock is correct twice a day.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

Unfit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 11, 2016)

worse than unfit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

Hillary cannot stand unassisted and stumbles multiple times: https://twitter.com/zgazda66/status/774993814025011200?s=09


----------



## testiclees (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary cannot stand unassisted and stumbles multiple times: https://twitter.com/zgazda66/status/774993814025011200?s=09


what type of piece of shit masturbates themselves to slop like this?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

This video will show up in the news soon. Wow. Lucky someone was there to catch that with their phone because the reporters were being held back from follwing her to the street.

Even if it was just heat exhaustian, a president should be able to attend an outdoor event without a medical emergency.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary cannot stand unassisted and stumbles multiple times: https://twitter.com/zgazda66/status/774993814025011200?s=09


trump's doctor gave her a clean bill of health. she's fantastically healthy, all test results are positive, etc.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 11, 2016)

What is going on here?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your fantasy involves a dead horse.



And dead Black people. People are getting away with cuz they know they can. Shirley you can`t process that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 11, 2016)

"_Don't call me _*Shirley*!"

It seems that intelligence levels have actually _dropped_ in my absence, tsk tsk tsk.....ohhhhhh, internet....


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Your map looks like a pure fictional fantasy at this point Mr Buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> Your map looks like a pure fictional fantasy at this point Mr Buck.


sniff sniff. don't cry champ. it'll be OK.

here, let me take it a little easier on your delicate pooper-hole.

 

you have to win every single state in grey (most of which you are trailing in) and then flip one blue state. 

show me how it's done.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> What is going on here?


Looks like a woman being propped up by two aides and a cement post at first. Then a few men come in to drag her into a vehicle. She wavers and then falls forward.

After 1.5 hours at an outdoor event in NYC. 

Unfit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sniff sniff. don't cry champ. it'll be OK.
> 
> here, let me take it a little easier on your delicate pooper-hole.
> 
> ...


But is it too late for _another_, more feasible option?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Looks like a woman being propped up by two aides and a cement post at first. Then a few men come in to drag her into a vehicle. She wavers and then falls forward.
> 
> After 1.5 hours at an outdoor event in NYC.
> 
> Unfit.


pneumonia is easily treatable.

being an unhinged racist psychopath who would start WWIII over "gestures" is not.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Sep 11, 2016)

pneumonia lol.if she doesnt back out of the first debate she will more than likely pass out during it haha.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> pneumonia lol.if she doesnt back out of the first debate she will more than likely pass out during it haha.


or she'll ask him about this gem:

*"Iran, when they circle our beautiful destroyers with their little boats and they make gestures at our people that they shouldn't be allowed to make, they will be shot out of the water"*


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 11, 2016)

More 'classics'.....a true American orator!


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> or she'll ask him about this gem:
> 
> *"Iran, when they circle our beautiful destroyers with their little boats and they make gestures at our people that they shouldn't be allowed to make, they will be shot out of the water"*


Hillary (Killary) has an actual track record of killing civilians and Muslims in the Middle East! Trump would probably do the same but hasn't yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> (Killary)


wanna know how i spot and identify desperate, deplorable, douchebags?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> or she'll ask him about this gem:
> 
> *"Iran, when they circle our beautiful destroyers with their little boats and they make gestures at our people that they shouldn't be allowed to make, they will be shot out of the water"*


Did he really say that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Did he really say that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Fucking amazing. Russia used to have more respect for us when they didn't own one of our political parties.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fucking amazing. Russia used to have more respect for us when they didn't own one of our political parties.


and apparently rudy giuliani was born about 70 years too late. he would have made a great defense attorney for the nazis at nuremberg:

 

apparently they are not familiar with international laws which dictate what a war crime is.

pie will be along to defend this, no doubt. she has a degree in international law.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sniff sniff. don't cry champ. it'll be OK.
> 
> here, let me take it a little easier on your delicate pooper-hole.
> 
> ...


why not update it then?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> why not update it then?


so you can't show me how you are going to win every single toss up, including the ones hillary leads, plus flip one state where her lead is 6+ points currently?

i might just go back to my 420 EV map for you. you delicate thing.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 11, 2016)

better yet show both, to show how far hes come already because most people thought the map would look like the first at this point.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you can't show me how you are going to win every single toss up, including the ones hillary leads, plus flip one state where her lead is 6+ points currently?
> 
> i might just go back to my 420 EV map for you. you delicate thing.


nah i agree with your new graph of current race, i ment just keep that up....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> nah i agree with your new graph of current race, i ment just keep that up....


so which state is he gonna flip?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> or she'll ask him about this gem:
> 
> *"Iran, when they circle our beautiful destroyers with their little boats and they make gestures at our people that they shouldn't be allowed to make, they will be shot out of the water"*


You let boats and planes aggressively approach you without warning/threatening a response, then you get people bringing explosives right up to your hull.

There is a reason why we communicate and give a wide berth when approaching another country's planes/ships/ troops. 

Respect and safety.

Dumbass.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

Out cold.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You let boats and planes aggressively approach you without warning/threatening a response, then you get people bringing explosives right up to your hull.
> 
> There is a reason why we communicate and give a wide berth when approaching another country's planes/ships/ troops.
> 
> ...


you're actually defending this savage stupidity?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Out cold.


i was crackin up when i read the title to that video lmfao,def looks like pneumonia symptoms lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> i was crackin up when i read the title to that video lmfao,def looks like pneumonia symptoms lol


actual doctors are saying it looks like a textbook case of walking pneumonia. just FYI


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna know how i spot and identify desperate, deplorable, douchebags?


I'm betting you look in the mirror for that


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm betting you look in the mirror for that


i've met special needs dogs who had better burns than that.

however, you did manage fairly well for someone who has crippling mental retardation. is that the case? do you suffer from crippling mental retardation?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You let boats and planes aggressively approach you without warning/threatening a response, then you get people bringing explosives right up to your hull.
> 
> There is a reason why we communicate and give a wide berth when approaching another country's planes/ships/ troops.
> 
> ...


Smh. Welcome Ugly American. Willing to start a war over your pride?

Just imbeciles. No problem with being manipulated by a malignant leader of a necrotic country. Some day i hope you realize what you have become - a horrible, shrill Russian puppet. Go wrap yourself in a flag and find deep water.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've met special needs dogs who had better burns than that.
> 
> however, you did manage fairly well for someone who has crippling mental retardation. is that the case? do you suffer from crippling mental retardation?


To be fair... some of those dogs are smart.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actual doctors are saying it looks like a textbook case of walking pneumonia. just FYI


haha you really are a numb skull,if that hag had walking pneumonia she'd be running a fever of around 102 & be sweating like a crackhead looking at an empty pipe,or sweating like you on the street side of a playground fence .

pneumonia doesn't cause head wobble,or rubber neck,or amazed like a 4 yr old over a sparkler,or needing a doctor following her around with a tranqulizer pen,or cause brain freeze where her doctor has to rush the stage & give her directions to talk through it.

that hag is a worn out crack head & the decades of dope have caught up to her,but u keep believing because elected or not that hag will be wearing a safety helmet within 6 months & a wheel chair within a year,I personally can't wait


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> haha you really are a numb skull,if that hag had walking pneumonia she'd be running a fever of around 102 & be sweating like a crackhead looking at an empty pipe,or sweating like you on the street side of a playground fence .
> 
> pneumonia doesn't cause head wobble,or rubber neck,or amazed like a 4 yr old over a sparkler,or needing a doctor following her around with a tranqulizer pen,or cause brain freeze where her doctor has to rush the stage & give her directions to talk through it.
> 
> that hag is a worn out crack head & the decades of dope have caught up to her,but u keep believing because elected or not that hag will be wearing a safety helmet within 6 months & a wheel chair within a year,I personally can't wait


Lol. You are so bad at this. Go back to Breitbarts comments section. You will get more love.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> haha you really are a numb skull,if that hag had walking pneumonia she'd be running a fever of around 102 & be sweating like a crackhead looking at an empty pipe


those aren't the symptoms of walking pneumonia, at all. walking pneumonia might seem like just a cold, which is why you'd be out there 'walking' around. dumbass. hence why a person who has it might not see a doctor right away, or go too hard and end up passing out like hillary did today.

i take it you have experience to know what a crackhead looking at an empty pipe feels like. i also have no doubts that you sell meth to children.


----------



## purplehays1 (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you can't show me how you are going to win every single toss up, including the ones hillary leads, plus flip one state where her lead is 6+ points currently?
> 
> i might just go back to my 420 EV map for you. you delicate thing.


I would have never thought Trump had a shot of winning ANY of those grey states 6 months ago, now i bet he wins at least a couple. The point i am making is he has come a long way and there are still 2 months to go. I am not a Trump supporter, just a conservative that hates Hillary. And i think even a lot of lib/dem think shes a snake.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> those aren't the symptoms of walking pneumonia, at all. walking pneumonia might seem like just a cold, which is why you'd be out there 'walking' around. dumbass. hence why a person who has it might not see a doctor right away, or go too hard and end up passing out like hillary did today.
> 
> i take it you have experience to know what a crackhead looking at an empty pipe feels like. i also have no doubts that you sell meth to children.




its the fence peekers like yourself I worry about


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> its the fence peekers like yourself I worry about


 are you just an algorithm?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

purplehays1 said:


> I would have never thought Trump had a shot of winning ANY of those grey states 6 months ago, now i bet he wins at least a couple. The point i am making is he has come a long way and there are still 2 months to go. I am not a Trump supporter, just a conservative that hates Hillary. And i think even a lot of lib/dem think shes a snake.


welcome to the club,I'm a democrat who hates Hillary now that I know she's the most corrupt politician of the 20th century,I'll take my chances with Donald Trump before I vote for a woman who's entire political career is based on how much she can make off of america,weather its selling secrets to China in the 90's or influence for sale in the 2k's its a pattern of non stop espionage,the 57 dead Clinton associates tells a story as well


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you just an algorithm?


To be fair... some of those algorithms are pretty smart. So he probably isn't.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol. You are so bad at this. Go back to Breitbarts comments section. You will get more love.


says the guy who's only contribution to the politics forum is to be a yes man for others political commentary

Explain Sykes Picot to us all without using google


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you just an algorithm?


yes,were all inside the matrix & your fucked,careful or your algorithm will be switched to a circus midget


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> says the guy who's only contribution to the politics forum is to be a yes man for others political commentary
> 
> Explain Sykes Picot to us all without using google


You really are an anti-semite aren't you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> To be fair... some of those algorithms are pretty smart. So he probably isn't.


the trumptards are upset that it's only pneumonia. so now they are saying hillary has a body double.

i'm not even kidding.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the trumptards are upset that it's only pneumonia. so now they are saying hillary has a body double.
> 
> i'm not even kidding.


I am sure Pie is watching their RT videos on it.

Women nazis are the worst.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 11, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/iranian-boats-harass-navy-ship-gulf/story?id=41896528

Two weeks ago, a different U.S. Navy patrol craft was forced to fire three warning shots at a fast-approaching Iranian ship. Just days before, the destroyer USS Nitze reported an unsafe and unprofessional encounter with multiple Iranian craft that came as close as 300 yards from the ship despite repeated warnings and communications from the Nitze.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/International/iranian-boats-harass-navy-ship-gulf/story?id=41896528
> 
> Two weeks ago, a different U.S. Navy patrol craft was forced to fire three warning shots at a fast-approaching Iranian ship. Just days before, the destroyer USS Nitze reported an unsafe and unprofessional encounter with multiple Iranian craft that came as close as 300 yards from the ship despite repeated warnings and communications from the Nitze.


warning shots, pie.

not "shot out of the water".

stop being stupid. it is hurting my feelings.


----------



## Rob Roy (Sep 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> those aren't the symptoms of walking pneumonia, at all. walking pneumonia might seem like just a cold, which is why you'd be out there 'walking' around. dumbass. hence why a person who has it might not see a doctor right away, or go too hard and end up passing out like hillary did today.
> 
> i take it you have experience to know what a crackhead looking at an empty pipe feels like. i also have no doubts that you sell meth to children.



Cough cough Ritalin


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wanna know how i spot and identify desperate, deplorable, douchebags?


at least I am not a racist, homophobic bigot such as yourself


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 12, 2016)

I gotta say whomever made the thread about hilary being sick was spot on, family memeber saw her in N>Y>C over the weekend......said she looks like death walking.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You seriously are an idiot.


Dave, I haven't even posted in this thread for awhile, perhaps a case of mistaken identity.


----------



## tampee (Sep 12, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I gotta say whomever made the thread about hilary being sick was spot on, family memeber saw her in N>Y>C over the weekend......said she looks like death walking.


I did just see a news article about her having pneumonia hopefully she doesn't recover. Lol


----------



## bravedave (Sep 12, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Dave, I haven't even posted in this thread for awhile, perhaps a case of mistaken identity.


Maybe. Are you bald, weak, and without balls or teeth?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Maybe. Are you bald, weak, and without balls or teeth?


Why? You horny?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why? You horny?


No sorry, just like when I turned down that blow job you offered previously, that shanker on the end of your tongue is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 12, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No sorry, just like when I turned down that blow job you offered previously, that shanker on the end of your tongue is a bit of a turn off.


I hit a shanker in golf once.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

I Hillary dead yet ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

Pneumonia is not guaranteed death. 

Although it can be very serious for older women.

Very interesting that they took her to a private residence instead of a hospital. 

Then the weird staged photo op and quick exit.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pneumonia is not guaranteed death.
> 
> Although it can be very serious for older women.
> 
> ...



It`s weird they have her up at all. The stupid doctor is at the private residence and keeps back reporters.
I heard he told her to get back up and play as much basketball as she can. Standing and jumping are keys to death from pneumonia.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pneumonia is not guaranteed death.


You mean death _rarely_ occurs, unless someone is extremely old or infirmed to begin with. wtf are you talking about, i can shake pneumonia in less than a week with a few doses of antibiotics.



bravedave said:


> Maybe. Are you bald, weak, and without balls or teeth?


No sir, I did 10 push ups just yesterday.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> It`s weird they have her up at all. The stupid doctor is at the private residence and keeps back reporters.
> I heard he told her to get back up and play as much basketball as she can. Standing and jumping are keys to death from pneumonia.


isn't pneumonia common for advanced parkinson's? the whole not being able to swallow properly, allowing fluid into the lungs (like getting food down the wrong pipe) and getting on vocal cords, causing coughing fits... could explain the tremors, head movement control episodes, and ''short-circuits'' (which, interestingly, is a term used widely in parkinson's patients)...


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> isn't pneumonia common for advanced parkinson's? the whole not being able to swallow properly, allowing fluid into the lungs (like getting food down the wrong pipe) and getting on vocal cords, causing coughing fits... could explain the tremors, head movement control episodes, and ''short-circuits'' (which, interestingly, is a term used widely in parkinson's patients)...



Regardless of how one gets pneumonia, the last thing a doctor will tell you to do is stand. She`s been out walking around.

I had pneumonia three times, Standing is not the thing to do, neither is sitting. You should never stretch out your lungs like that when you stand or sit. If a doctor gives you pain killers and says go out and stand and walk around, that doctor is hurting you, not helping you. I don`t see that being approved for a Presidential Candidate. The truth would take her out of the race.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 12, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Regardless of how one gets pneumonia, the last thing a doctor will tell you to do is stand. She`s been out walking around.
> 
> I had pneumonia three times, Standing is not the thing to do, neither is sitting. You should never stretch out your lungs like that when you stand or sit. If a doctor gives you pain killers and says go out and stand and walk around, that doctor is hurting you, not helping you. I don`t see that being approved for a Presidential Candidate. The truth would take her out of the race.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

The hits just keep on coming for hillary and more endorsements for trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

James wooley must be a bigot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


>


This guy just nailed it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pneumonia is not guaranteed death.
> 
> Although it can be very serious for older women.
> 
> ...


it was a body double. retard.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it was a body double. retard.


Despite what you "think" (if you can call it that), I do not have a hive mind or mentality. That is more of a communism thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Despite what you "think" (if you can call it that), I do not have a hive mind or mentality. That is more of a communism thing.


hillary is already dead. the only person you'll see now is her body double.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is already dead. the only person you'll see now is her body double.


this is just like paul mccartney


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

Milo is so fab.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Milo is so fab.


congrats on your admiration of an avowed racist.

if i get about three dozen people together to threaten you with rape and death of you and your family, i'm sure you will support that too. since that is kind of how milo rolls.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 12, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/12/the-worst-condition-hillary-clinton-suffers-from-isnt-pneumonia/


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2016)

Can she be buried ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> congrats on your admiration of an avowed racist.
> 
> if i get about three dozen people together to threaten you with rape and death of you and your family, i'm sure you will support that too. since that is kind of how milo rolls.


His boyfriend is black. We all know how you feel about dick sucking being an act of abuse though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His boyfriend is black. We all know how you feel about dick sucking being an act of abuse though.


oh, then the racist, sexist tirade he led against leslie jones was completely innocent then. all those rape and death threats were probably just in jest.







this is who you admire and support.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh, then the racist, sexist tirade he led against leslie jones was completely innocent then. all those rape and death threats were probably just in jest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got proof he called leslie an ape? Or just people who followed him? 

"Guilt by association" on twitter is next level dumb.

You never fail to impress me with your complete lack of rationale.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got proof he called leslie an ape? Or just people who followed him?
> 
> "Guilt by association" on twitter is next level dumb.
> 
> You never fail to impress me with your complete lack of rationale.


I love it when you defend total bastards. I am sure Buck doesn't impress you. Buck is not a little nazi coward. I hear that turns you on.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Dead mmmm lets hope so


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Dead mmmm lets hope so


Envisioning cold 
pussy, finally
its your turn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/09/12/the-worst-condition-hillary-clinton-suffers-from-isnt-pneumonia/


I am just curious bravedave... does the article you posted claim that Hillary doesn't really have pneumonia?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Milo is so fab.


Sometimes I read this shit backward. Oh my fucking god. Are you 13? You really are a piece of white trash aren't you.

Milo is so fab.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sometimes I read this shit backward. Oh my fucking god. Are you 13? You really are a piece of white trash aren't you.
> 
> Milo is so fab.


shes a fucking vile slave to patriarchy.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> shes a fucking vile slave to patriarchy.


Women nazis are the worst.

If I were @Flaming Pie , I would put me on ignore. Ain't gonna be no peace after "Milo is so fab".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

It's funny. I have been watching some of this little prolapsed anus's shit. Turns out he is on a college tour. Something about horrible faggots. And guess what? He is coming to my alma mater soon. I used to be the guy that booked (paid) people to speak so I called them. I have a pair of backstage passes if I want to make the trip. Tempting. So very tempting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Milo is so fab. He's like Trey Goudy's bastard love child.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's funny. I have been watching some of this little prolapsed anus's shit. Turns out he is on a college tour. Something about horrible faggots. And guess what? He is coming to my alma mater soon. I used to be the guy that booked (paid) people to speak so I called them. I have a pair of backstage passes if I want to make the trip. Tempting. So very tempting.


It's the dangerous faggot tour. 

I'm sure your college will have a safe zone for you to cry in if it gets too offensive.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's the dangerous faggot tour.
> 
> I'm sure your college will have a safe zone for you to cry in if it gets too offensive.


It won't be me that needs a safe zone. They got the 2nd Amendment there. It will be a terrible day. Wanna be my plus 1? Then we can take a walking tour and you can explain your beliefs to the kids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Just amazing. How far does her influence reach? She is dangerous and fuck Tim Kaine.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Just amazing. How far does her influence reach? She is dangerous and fuck Tim Kaine.


Zombie spam. The 'retard' is implied.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am just curious bravedave... does the article you posted claim that Hillary doesn't really have pneumonia?


Nobody around to read it to you?
No, more about her bad judgement in dealing with it. She obviously cannot be trusted.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2016)

Have any of you ever seen anyone so DEEP up hilary's asscrack? @ unclebaldrick, could you be the reason why she's so ill? Get out her ass man! lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Nobody around to read it to you?
> No, more about her bad judgement in dealing with it. She obviously cannot be trusted.


Ok, just checking that you understood.

I don't disagree. But it doesn't take a wizard to see that. 

But I am going to deflect it - because this is what you do during an election where the choice is (realistically) binary. TRUMP! needs to show his taxes. It is important to his credibility. This "audit" dodge is a complete fabrication. TRUMP!'s taxes would show what a complete fraud he is. Fraud from the ground up. And you are buying into it. I guess those dog whistles are really hard to resist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

This is live, but you can rewind.




Edit: i guess you cant rewind in the embedded version.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Server wasn't even encrypted. Lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is live, but you can rewind.


_Still_ citing fox 'news' ? Ohhhh, Pie....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Envisioning cold
> pussy, finally
> its your turn.


Projecting again


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Wow. That one guy who testified shared a large amount of insight into the insecure nature of her server.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> _Still_ citing fox 'news' ? Ohhhh, Pie....
> 
> View attachment 3779634
> 
> View attachment 3779635


It is fox 10 stream of the congressional hearing. Very direct info. 

Deletion after 60 days, deletion of files during transfering, fbi has to be issued a subpoena to provide ALL documents congress is by law allowed to view.

Clintonites can't handle the truth. Irony.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

> Trump’s plan focuses on using the tax code to help new parents to allow them to deduct both childcare expenses and elderly dependent expenses for up to four total dependents from their income taxes. Trump aides say the tax deduction is available for taxpayers who take the standard deduction and is capped at the average cost of care for the state of residence, but those in the upper echelon, making more than $250,000—or $500,000 if filing jointly—per year will not be eligible for it. It will also offer as much as $1,200 per year per eligible family in child care spending rebates through the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC). Stay-at-home parents and working parents will both be eligible for the same tax deductions.
> 
> In addition, as the policy team for Trump laid out for reporters on Tuesday morning, Trump’s plan would create Dependent Care Savings Accounts (DCSAs)—as opposed to Dependent Care Flexible Savings Accounts (FSAs) in current law—that would be available to everyone. FSAs in current law are only available to people if offered by an employer, and they do not allow balances to accumulate or roll over. Trump’s DCSAs would offer both tax-deductible contributions and tax-free year-to-year appreciation, while also being available to everyone. The accounts allow for people to set aside extra money to pay for both childcare and for care of elderly dependents.
> 
> When helping children, the Trump team notes, it can be applied to traditional childcare, after-school programs and help with school tuition—in addition to Trump’s school choice program. For lower-income parents, Trump’s team notes, the government will match half of the first $1,000 deposited in the account per year. When used for helping elderly dependents, Trump’s team notes that the DSCA accounts can be used for covering a variety of services including in-home nursing and long-term care.


Your move, hillary. If you _can._


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wow. That one guy who testified shared a large amount of insight into the insecure nature of her server.


Shouldn't you be twittering this prattle?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Shouldn't you be twittering this prattle?


Shouldn't you be in your safe zone?

I know how uncomfortable this makes you.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Projecting again


Dont front like youre not into necro, freak.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your move, hillary. If you _can._





testiclees said:


> Dont front like youre not into necro, freak.


Definitely projecting


----------



## zeddd (Sep 13, 2016)

First necro jokes about a dead Hillary? Cummon laughter is good


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your move, hillary. If you _can._


Feedback on Trump's child care plan: It's not a conservative plan. It throws bones mostly to people who make much more than average income but has some good elements for many low income families, such as:

_additional spending rebates through the Earned Income Tax Credit, expanded deduction opportunities for stay-at-home parents, and revised federal savings accounts to set aside funds for child development and educational needs.

Another policy proposal will be guaranteeing “six weeks of paid maternity leave” through an amendment of current unemployment insurance policies._

Some snark: _"Trump aide says 6 weeks of guaranteed paid maternity leave will be paid for by eliminating fraud in unemployment insurance. I don't think I probably need to tell you that the math involved here is absolute horsecrap."_
from: http://www.redstate.com/leon_h_wolf/2016/09/13/trumps-child-care-plan-latest-cheap-joke-slapstick-comedy-2016/

Who doesn't like a juicy deduction for something that has to be paid for anyway? An example of a bone thrown to people who are well off financially.

_Trump’s plan “will rewrite the tax code to allow working parents to deduct from their income taxes child-care expenses for up to four children and elderly dependents.” That deduction would be capped at the “average cost of care” in the state of residence, and it would not be available to individuals earning more than $250,000 or a couple earning more than $500,000._
------
On the not so good side:
Tax deductions don't help people who have low income. I know that families making more than $100k are feeling pressed but really, the child care deduction and expanded deductions for federal savings accounts for college is bacon to pander to fairly well off families. Donald's tax plan doesn't pay for his tax cuts. Any benefit from these tax deductions is not worth adding to the national debt. This measure is a net loss to the country.

Also the income tax credit would only be helpful for low income families where one parent works and another stays home. Benedict Donald's plan does nothing to help low income single mothers. Along with families that bring in a substantial income I'd like to see something that helps low income single mothers pay for child care .

What's good in this plan:
Financial aid going families with low income where one spouse (or SO) stays at home presumably to raise their kids gets no complaints from me. It is basically welfare payments in the form of a tax credit. The earned income tax credit is a clumsy instrument for distributing that aid. But, OK, if this method for redistributing wealth to help low income families is the only one that can make it through a hostile republican audience in Congress then so be it.

Also, six weeks paid maternity leave for every working mother gets no complaints either. I'll let the site conservatives to pan this measure.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 13, 2016)

Justin Cooper, the former Clinton Foundation advisor who destroyed two of Hillary Clinton's Blackberry phones with a hammer and set-up private email server for Hillary, told a House Oversight Committee hearing that he had constant access to Clinton's network despite holding no security clearances.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Feedback on Trump's child care plan: It's not a conservative plan.


that's what I was thinking. Sounds kinda like alot of plans in Europe, the Socialism capital of the world. 

Can't imagine true Conservatives would approve of this.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Justin Cooper, the former Clinton Foundation advisor who destroyed two of Hillary Clinton's Blackberry phones with a hammer and set-up private email server for Hillary, told a House Oversight Committee hearing that he had constant access to Clinton's network despite holding no security clearances.



net result for the GOP:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Full recording




Brian pagliano didn't show up to give his immunity deal info under subpoena.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what I was thinking. Sounds kinda like alot of plans in Europe, the Socialism capital of the world.
> 
> Can't imagine true Conservatives would approve of this.


People will love it. Wait for the applause tonight when his daughter presents her plan that trump is including in his policy.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> net result for the GOP:


You may be right. One would think there are some Democrats this would bother also. You know, those who are not just unthinking tools.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People will love it. Wait for the applause tonight when his daughter presents her plan that trump is including in his policy.


i'll be watching.

just to see another sexually awkward "move" that Trump puts on Ivanka.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll be watching.
> 
> just to see another sexually awkward "move" that Trump puts on Ivanka.


Touching your childs hips is only sexual to you perverts.

Diaper, potty training, baths, random nakee baby spree, dancing, hugging, sitting in lap, touching shoulders, blah blah blah.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Meanwhile, unleashed by hillary's dumbass decisions with Iraq, ISIS is slaughtering all opposition to Islam; like cattle.

http://www.iraqinews.com/arab-world-news/isis-celebrates-eid-by-slaughtering-19-syrians-like-sheep/


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Touching your childs hips is only sexual to you perverts.
> 
> Diaper, potty training, baths, random nakee baby spree, dancing, hugging, sitting in lap, touching shoulders, blah blah blah.


how about commenting on your 1 year old daughter's tits?

not really surprising that he raped a 13 year old kid when you put it that way, eh?

and yes, trump is a huge fan of childcare.







 

retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> hillary's dumbass decisions with Iraq


when did trump ever, even once, advocate for a single different policy than hillary?

he was for the iraq invasion, which is what actually created ISIS (retard).

and he was all for the withdrawal as well.

seriously pie, how fucking retarded are you?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> seriously pie, how fucking retarded are you?


Rhetorical?

It's why I gave up trying to communicate with her a while back....more sad than angering, really....


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Touching your childs hips is only sexual to you perverts.


i hope your hubby doesn't touch your/his kids like that. 

unless he's an accused pedophile like Trump. then it would be weird.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> seriously pie, how fucking retarded are you?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Rhetorical?
> 
> It's why I gave up trying to communicate with her a while back....more sad than angering, really....


somebody's gotta be on the far left side of the bell curve for intelligence, ya dig??


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

http://www.theonion.com/article/pneumonia-virus-terrified-after-remembering-what-c-53927


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what I was thinking. Sounds kinda like alot of plans in Europe, the Socialism capital of the world.
> 
> Can't imagine true Conservatives would approve of this.


Naturally if these same proposals were made by the nearly certain to be Clinton presidency then right wingers would be saying things like: "OMG, evil Hillary is destroying the fiber of the nation, must obstruct this" and so forth.

As a thought experiment assuming a fictional world where Trump wins; 
These measures will be a great help to Benedict Donald's core constituency -- white low educated people, some are laid off and some are making decent money in industries that are under threat such as the auto industry. Also, progressive Congressmen could get behind most of these measures too. Assuming Benedict Donald actually cares to deliver on his promises, this would be one that people would rally behind and could get passed.

Of course, he won't offset for these tax cuts with tax increases elsewhere, so this is a deficit spending measure. So called conservatives had no problem with them in past Republican administrations so maybe they won't be obstructionist about these measures too.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, unleashed by hillary's dumbass decisions with Iraq, ISIS is slaughtering all opposition to Islam; like cattle.
> 
> http://www.iraqinews.com/arab-world-news/isis-celebrates-eid-by-slaughtering-19-syrians-like-sheep/


You are such a blatant mindless partisan it's too funny. The only dumb-asses are the fools like you who spout and consume false rhetoric that places blame where it does not belong. Not that anything will stop you from eating your own bullshit vomit.

ISIS was fostered and grew into a force during the Bush occupation and the genesis of this group is entirely due to Bush's bungling in Iraq, with the aid and support of both houses which were controlled by the GOP for most of that time. Without Bush's unnecessary effort at regime change in Iraq, there would be no ISIS.

As a side note, GOP bungling like this is to be expected by people who live with an ideology that government can only get in the way and obstruct progress. Present-day GOP leaders are about as inept as the worst leadership we've seen in the past 150 years of US government leaders. If you voted for Bush and the GOP leadership in congress during that time then the blame for those slaughtered by ISIS is on your head.

Other than providing tactical support through air power and special forces, Obama has appropriately not committed significant ground troops to the area. The onus has be on the Iraqi government and other political bodies in the area to fight and reduce ISIS. Needless to say, they were unprepared for the ferocity and well funded forces representing ISIS. It's taken a while to reduce ISIS but the fight is going in the right direction and when ISIS is reduced to rubble, we will also see a new coalition in the area that is capable of defending itself from enemies both foreign and domestic. After time, Obama and soon to be President Clinton will be seen as the saviors of a situation created by GOP bungling.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The only dumb-asses are the fools like you who spout and consume false rhetoric that places blame where it does not belong. *Not that anything will stop you from eating your own bullshit*.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3779930


VERRRY appropriate image to represent Flaming Pie's postings. I might go back and change the word to vomit instead of bullshit. In fact I just did.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when did trump ever, even once, advocate for a single different policy than hillary?
> 
> he was for the iraq invasion, which is what actually created ISIS (retard).
> 
> ...


Isis sympathizer ^ disgusting


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Isis sympathizer ^ disgusting


Delusional ^^ disgusting


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Isis sympathizer ^ disgusting


mexican immigrants are coming to kill your daughter and rape you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mexican immigrants are coming to kill your daughter and rape you.


Try watching ISIS hanging people up like slabs of meat and cutting their throat in meat processing plants.

Worse than waterboarding?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mexican immigrants are coming to kill your daughter and rape you.


correct in border towns


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are such a blatant mindless partisan it's too funny. The only dumb-asses are the fools like you who spout and consume false rhetoric that places blame where it does not belong. Not that anything will stop you from eating your own bullshit vomit.
> 
> ISIS was fostered and grew into a force during the Bush occupation and the genesis of this group is entirely due to Bush's bungling in Iraq, with the aid and support of both houses which were controlled by the GOP for most of that time. Without Bush's unnecessary effort at regime change in Iraq, there would be no ISIS.
> 
> ...


Put on your blue glasses before visiting my thread. Wouldn't want you to seize up from the stress of all this direct citation.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> correct in border towns


No. ILLEGAL immigrants connected to cartels.

Legal mexicans are mexican americans. Keyword being americans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Try watching ISIS hanging people up like slabs of meat and cutting their throat in meat processing plants.
> 
> Worse than waterboarding?


doesn't your fascist orange savior propose taking oil fields by force, just like ISIS is doing? and torture, just like ISIS is doing? and punishing women for abortion, like ISIS is doing? and denying equal rights to gay people, like ISIS is doing?

why not address these similarities between your savior and ISIS?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> correct in border towns


woooooops, you're retarded. and wrong. again. like always.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No. ILLEGAL immigrants connected to cartels.
> 
> Legal mexicans are mexican americans. Keyword being americans.


at this point the " illegal " aspect is a given,but your right,the lefto's wig out unless you specify every little bit of proper wording,I hate PC


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> doesn't your fascist orange savior propose taking oil fields by force, just like ISIS is doing? and torture, just like ISIS is doing? and punishing women for abortion, like ISIS is doing? and denying equal rights to gay people, like ISIS is doing?
> 
> why not address these similarities between your savior and ISIS?


Hillary & Obama do all this now & america foots the bill paying for it all.

Trumps version america actually sees profits and we can't have that,america is bad & must pay !

why not address your idols most recent face plant


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary & Obama do all this now


factually incorrect.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mexican immigrants are coming to kill your daughter and rape you.


I'M BUILDING A GREAT WALL! IT'S GONNA BE GREAT! HUUUUUGGGGGE! WALL! HUUUUGGEEEE WALL!



WALL!!!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> woooooops, you're retarded. and wrong. again. like always.
> 
> View attachment 3780009


hahaha,some moron printed it so it must be true lol

I'm still waiting to see all the extra jobs from the companion piece stating" every illegal immigrant creates 1.5 jobs " 

I recommend u buy a car with auto pilot immediately


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> at this point the " illegal " aspect is a given,but your right,the lefto's wig out unless you specify every little bit of proper wording,I hate PC


To your credit, he said legal immigrants. Lol.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

zeddd said:


> First necro jokes about a dead Hillary? Cummon laughter is good


Really about how you into cold pussy


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'M BUILDING A GREAT WALL! IT'S GONNA BE GREAT! HUUUUUGGGGGE! WALL! HUUUUGGEEEE WALL!
> 
> WALL!!!


it connects into the miles of the existing KK Klinton wall,which saves money,the 1 thing the Klintons did right


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Trumps version america actually sees profits


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3780011


no I'm not retarded,but Killary is if she thinks she will ever weasel her way out of agreeing with Trump that a wall must be built .





proof sucks lol


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Put on your blue glasses before visiting my thread. Wouldn't want you to seize up from the stress of all this direct citation.


You brain went into convulsions when exposed to the reality of my post. Fortunately for you, your truth detection circuit shut your brain down before it had to deal with facts. Next time, I'll post a trigger warning that facts are about to be posted.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> To your credit, he said legal immigrants. Lol.





*What Trump Supporters Want You to Believe*






Assholes all. Seriously no apologies for the deplorable
"Just this past weekend, the Republican governor of Kentucky, Matt Bevin, told the hilariously named “Values Voter Summit” that there could be bloodshed if Clinton is elected this fall." 


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/14/opinion/campaign-stops/what-trump-supporters-want-you-to-believe.html?action=click&contentCollection=Sports&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> no I'm not retarded,but Killary is if she thinks she will ever weasel her way out of agreeing with Trump that a wall must be built .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"killary" no, you are a retarded asswipe.

"a wall" seriously, you're a fucking moron


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> doesn't your fascist orange savior propose taking oil fields by force, just like ISIS is doing? and torture, just like ISIS is doing? and punishing women for abortion, like ISIS is doing? and denying equal rights to gay people, like ISIS is doing?
> 
> why not address these similarities between your savior and ISIS?


He said once we had taken over the security of iraq, we should have seized the oil. I would have liked us to at least leave behind troops to guard the oil when we pulled from iraq.

Isis got rich quick selling that oil.

Abortion and gays... really?

Watch the video of beheadings and them carrying the heads like trophies. Then get back to me on similarities.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "killary" no, you are a retarded asswipe.
> 
> "a wall" seriously, you're a fucking moron


OK OK Hillary did call the wall she voted for a " barrier " lol

tard


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

I find it funny that ISIS uses encryption and our SoS did not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> no I'm not retarded


you're not?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said once we had taken over the security of iraq, we should have seized the oil.


that's called pillaging and is a war crime, dipshit. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Abortion and gays... really?


trump said women should be punished if they get an abortion. he chose a VP who thinks it is OK to deny service to gay people.

and you're failing to address the fact that trump wants to torture people, just like ISIS.

what is it with all of these similarities trump has with ISIS?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's called pillaging and is a war crime, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, ISIS beheads men, women, and children. Rapes women and children. Forces children to do beheadings. 

No similarities. You are sick in the head.

Waterboarding is like a tickle compared to what ISIS does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You brain went into convulsions when exposed to the reality of my post. Fortunately for you, your truth detection circuit shut your brain down before it had to deal with facts. Next time, I'll post a trigger warning that facts are about to be posted.
> 
> View attachment 3780013


You can't handle a few videos of testimony before congress. Politics may not be for you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said once we had taken over the security of iraq, we should have seized the oil. I would have liked us to at least leave behind troops to guard the oil when we pulled from iraq.
> 
> Isis got rich quick selling that oil.
> 
> ...


*Truth trigger warning 
Weak minded truthy seeking supporters of Benedict Trump: be aware that factual information are present in the following text.*​


Trump 2007- You know how you get out? declare victory and leave, the moment we get out its going to hell anyway.

Trump 2016- Obama is the founder of ISIS. He got out too early and look what happened


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Truth trigger warning. Facts ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He changed his mind after he started talking to generals. He has generals advising him ya know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No similarities.


except for illegally pillaging resources, treating women and gays like second class citizens, torture, and raping children (which donald trump himself is on trial for).


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Gruesome. 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=isis+rape&view=detailv2&qpvt=isis+rape&id=EA194D48697C9916B794F4E52E9D6B06F7CD9A8B&selectedIndex=3&ccid=gQc2Nl49&simid=608014735719531048&thid=OIP.M810736365e3d4f08f6408ac83674b391o0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> except for illegally pillaging resources, treating women and gays like second class citizens, torture, and raping children (which donald trump himself is on trial for).


Um no. 

View the link I provided. There is real evil in the world and you are belittling the evil of ISIS.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He has generals advising him ya know.


I don't _think_ that dementia-induced voices in his head nor fox 'news' lunatics can be considered "generals", but do go on....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can't handle a few videos of testimony before congress. Politics may not be for you.


*Truth trigger warning *​*Weak minded truthy seeking supporters of Benedict Trump: be aware that factual information are present in the following text.*
​

Those so called testimony before congress are just posturing by your failed GOP leaders. The real testimony was gathered and reviewed by the FBI and State Department. FBI conclusions?

"We believe our investigation has been sufficient to give us reasonable confidence there was no intentional misconduct in connection with that sorting effort."

"In looking back at our investigations into mishandling or removal of classified information, we cannot find a case that would support bringing criminal charges on these facts. All the cases prosecuted involved some combination of: clearly intentional and willful mishandling of classified information; or vast quantities of materials exposed in such a way as to support an inference of intentional misconduct; or indications of disloyalty to the United States; or efforts to obstruct justice. We do not see those things here."


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Um no.
> 
> View the link I provided. There is real evil in the world and you are belittling the evil of ISIS.


*TRIGGER WARNING: FACTS AHEAD: SEEK A SAFE SPACE

*








you are belittling the evil of trump. he has settled rape charges before. he is on trial for raping a 13 year old now, and there's a witness too.

he wants to commit war crimes by pillaging resources from sovereign nations.

he wants torture.

he wants to murder the innocent families of opposition forces.

he wants to punish women for exercising their constitutional right to abortion.

he wants to defy the constitution in order to deny service and equal protection of the law to gays.

these are all inarguable facts about the guy you support.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I find it funny that ISIS uses encryption and our SoS did not.



I find it vile that youre go-to is demeaning a woman. Youve never made a secret of your hideous commitments and beliefs, you are an intellectual and educational failure as well. Still, your enthusiasm and glee when it comes to bashing a woman, reveals your slavish devotion to the toxic patriarchy.

"Funny" no you dont you lying pos.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I find it vile that youre go-to is demeaning a woman. Youve never made a secret of your hideous commitments and beliefs, you are an intellectual and educational failure as well. Still, your enthusiasm and glee when it comes to bashing a woman, reveals your slavish devotion to the toxic patriarchy.


ditto the cum guzzling.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are belittling the evil of trump. he has settled rape charges before. he is on trial for raping a 13 year old now, and there's a witness too.
> 
> he wants to commit war crimes by pillaging resources from sovereign nations.
> 
> ...


You should warn Trump supporters that facts, which may cause violent outrage and berserk behavior, are in your post. They are weak and can't handle facts very well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You should warn Trump supporters that facts, which may cause violent outrage and berserk behavior, are in your post. They are weak and can't handle facts very well.


thank you, will edit.

gotta be overly PC for these easily triggered, safe space needing crybabies.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you, will edit.
> 
> gotta be overly PC for these easily triggered, safe space needing crybabies.


Too funny, this.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I find it vile that youre go-to is demeaning a woman. Youve never made a secret of your hideous commitments and beliefs, you are an intellectual and educational failure as well. Still, your enthusiasm and glee when it comes to bashing a woman, reveals your slavish devotion to the toxic patriarchy.
> 
> "Funny" no you dont you lying pos.


*Very* well put, man. You'll notice that a lot among fearful, bigoted, misogynistic repubs and their ilk....notice how many times you'll hear words like 'cunt' and 'whore' thrown around without _any_ sort of merit whatsoever. Makes one wonder if these depraved ghouls even have souls or *any *female loved ones, eh? I guess mom, granny, sis, etc. are shit out of luck, eh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Very* well put, man. You'll notice that a lot among fearful, bigoted, misogynistic repubs and their ilk....notice how many times you'll hear words like 'cunt' and 'whore' thrown around without _any_ sort of merit whatsoever. Makes one wonder if these depraved ghouls even have souls or *any *female loved ones, eh? I guess mom, granny, sis, etc. are shit out of luck, eh?


flaming pie said that calling a woman a cunt wasn't sexist, so i have been using it quite freely. especially towards pie. because it's apparently not sexist.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He changed his mind after he started talking to generals. He has generals advising him ya know.


Uhh, yeah, so it's all good now. Now he says we should still be occupying Iraq and stealing its oil.

So now that you are comfortable with Benedict Donald reversing himself because he lernt sumthang.

How many more times are you going to repeat that we should not support Clinton because as Senator, she voted for the war? She now says it was a bad decision, which to her credit is not all that convenient. Should we only hold Clinton to past statements, not Benedict Donald? Is that right?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not?


nope but this zombie is

better look quick before its yanked off YouTube as hundreds of copies have already,not what TV news showed us & keeps trying to feed us.

KK Klinton clearly not suffering from " walking pneumonia"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> nope


i'm gonna need some proof, because everything else you post indicates that you are indeed mentally retarded.

for example, only mentally retarded people think that youtube videos are to be taken seriously.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ditto the cum guzzling.


right out of the libtard playbook,when caught cold attack the person & derail off topic,the topic being Hillary KKK Klingon is a lying untrustworthy hag who's now paying for decades of hard core cocaine abuse.

everybody is sick claims the KK Klinton Kamph 

how does walking pneumonia in any way explain any of Hillary's health issues shown here by a medical doctor .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary KKK Klingon is a lying untrustworthy hag


she's actually the most honest candidate by far, and the KKK is supporting trump.

i'm pretty sure people who aren't mentally retarded know this.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> for example, only mentally retarded people think that youtube videos are to be taken seriously.


I can see your point,really I can because we all know that written opinion articles by Huffington post far outweigh video tape of the actual person in question 

sorry charlie but u lose again


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I can see your point,really I can because we all know that written opinion articles by Huffington post far outweigh video tape of the actual person in question
> 
> sorry charlie but u lose again


let's see, pulitzer prize winning political reporting, or a conspiracy theorist on youtube?

if i were mentally retarded or soemthing, i might say the latter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I don't _think_ that dementia-induced voices in his head nor fox 'news' lunatics can be considered "generals", but do go on....


You can go look at his campaign staff and advisors.

Info is out there. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_T._Flynn

Plus the endorsement by 88 high ranking military officials, border patrol, NRA, the cia director under bill clinton.. i could go on but I don't want to embarrass you too badly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> spam post


again, youtube videos are for the mentally retarded. the rest of us deal in facts.

hillary is by far the most honest candidate.







and trump has the support of the Ku Klux Klan.

darn, i should have put a trigger warning.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's see, pulitzer prize winning political reporting, or a conspiracy theorist on youtube?


wait what,since when did Anderson Cooper become a (((alt right ))) ubber conspiracy guy ? 90% of the reporters questioning KK Killary are hard core progressives .

I love burning your bs rhetoric with facts

Sssssssmokin !


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can go look at his campaign staff and advisors.
> 
> Info is out there.
> 
> ...


you're embarrassing yourself right now, pie.

hillary's list of endorsements is much, much longer and more respected.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Hillary_Clinton_presidential_campaign_endorsements,_2016

meanwhile...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Donald_Trump_presidential_campaign_endorsements,_2016

 

LOL!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary is by far the most honest candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha ha ha ha I'm still laughing at that mess,please change your SIG to that graph lol

so trusted she's been boo'ed by her own Democratic zombies to the point she has to fake appearances using green screens now lol

Benidict arnold ranks +3 higher for trust than Kill em all Klinton in all real polls,good for a laugh it twas,nincompoop


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

*American Freedom Party*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*American Freedom Party*


The *American Freedom Party* (formerly the *American Third Position Party* or *A3P*) is a third position American political party that promotes white nationalism.[1][2][3][4]


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3780089


don't make me break out " bing " to counter your google,halfwit


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> haha ha ha ha I'm still laughing at that mess,please change your SIG to that graph lol
> 
> so trusted she's been boo'ed by her own Democratic zombies to the point she has to fake appearances using green screens now lol
> 
> Benidict arnold ranks +3 higher for trust than Kill em all Klinton in all real polls,good for a laugh it twas,nincompoop


http://www.attn.com/stories/10483/chart-compares-presidential-candidates-honesty

*Trump ranked No. 1 for making the least true statements *


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm going with a variation of Stockholm Syndrome/mind control. I really don't get any bad vibes from her, but she is *profoundly* confused where world affairs are concerned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> don't make me break out " bing " to counter your google,halfwit


since you are mentally retarded and only take news from youtube videos, here is one from white supremacist richard spencer at the GOP convention.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm going with a variation of Stockholm Syndrome/mind control. I really don't get any bad vibes from her, but she is *profoundly* confused where world affairs are concerned.


Typical idiot that votes against her very own interest, but she loves to suck her husbands dick, so she does have that going on for her


----------



## testiclees (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can go look at his campaign staff and advisors.
> 
> Info is out there.
> 
> ...


NRA, enema and you, a fucking discharge. Voila, a trinity of fucking crusted waste.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You can go look at his campaign staff and advisors.
> 
> Info is out there.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_T._Flynn









oh, look.

it's michael flynn and vladimir putin at a russian propaganda event.

such credentials.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Trump just won with his childcare speech. The future is so bright for all sons and daughters of the USA.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump just won with his childcare speech. The future is so bright for all sons and daughters of the USA.


you don't even make enough money for his plan to make any difference to you. your husband makes $12 an hour and you file a 1040ez. 

you are brainwashed.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Typical idiot that votes against her very own interest, but she loves to suck her husbands dick, so she does have that going on for her


So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
@GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
> @GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


complaining about turtle mode is tacky.

but not as tacky as that white power avatar you used to sport.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>


This guy!


----------



## sunni (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
> @GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


whos admin 1? 
i dont mod politics mate


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
> @GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


I was shut down for screwing off and nearly turtled again for my beloved 'Pepe porn' - big fuckin deal, man....stfu and get over yourself....


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> whos admin 1?
> i dont mod politics mate


And if you did?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I was shut down for screwing off and nearly turtled again for my beloved 'Pepe porn' - big fuckin deal, man....stfu and get over yourself....
> 
> View attachment 3780192


Was somebody talking to you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Trump's got it in the bag. More to come thursday!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This guy!


What's up, dude? Good to see you back.

@bravedave - quit whining...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump's got it in the bag. More to come thursday!


didn't you say the same after the his angry yelling immigration hate speech? and then his slow-mentum in the polls stopped dead?

wait until it is revealed that he was committed to a psych ward in 1990 after his divorce with ivana and subsequent stalking, harassment, rape, and OCD.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
> @GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


I appreciate the sentiment, but honestly, their contempt just makes me laugh. 

I know who I am and the people who matter know it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Was somebody talking to you?


Don't worry, I'll put a tiny chunk of Vaseline on the tip of my dick first....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you say the same after the his angry yelling immigration hate speech? and then his slow-mentum in the polls stopped dead?
> 
> wait until it is revealed that he was committed to a psych ward in 1990 after his divorce with ivana and subsequent stalking, harassment, rape, and OCD.


Hillary polls are dropping across the nation; with blacks, hispanics, military, and women.

I'm ecstatic.

Trump will be the greatest president of the past 30 years. Uniting across aisle, gender, and color.

Proud of his performance the past couple weeks with his numerous speeches, interviews, and detailed outlines of how he is going to accomplish his campaign promises.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

PROPOSAL: The Trump plan will rewrite the tax code to allow working parents to deduct from their income taxes child care expenses for up to four children and elderly dependents.
• The deduction is available for taxpayers who take the standard deduction as well as itemize deductions, and will be capped at the average cost of care for the state of residence. Individuals earning more than $250,000 (or $500,000 if filing jointly) will not be eligible for the deduction. For a family earning $70,000 per year in the 12 percent tax bracket with $7,000 in child care expenses, the deduction would reduce taxes by $840 per year.
• The plan will offer child care spending rebates to lower-income taxpayers through the existing Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC). This could mean almost $1,200 per year per eligible family.
• Mr. Trump’s plan will ensure stay-at-home parents will receive the same tax deduction as working parents, offering compensation for the job they’re already doing, and allowing them to choose the child care scenario that’s in their best interest.
PROPOSAL: The Trump plan would create new Dependent Care Savings Accounts (DCSAs) so that families can set aside extra money to foster their children’s development and offset elder care for their parents or adult dependents. These new accounts are available to everyone, and allow both tax-deductible contributions and tax-free appreciation year-to-year-unlike current law Dependent Care Flexible Spending Accounts (FSAs), which are available only if it is offered by an employer and does not allow balances to accumulate.
• When established for a minor, funds from a DCSA can be applied to traditional child care, after-school enrichment programs and school tuition-contributing to school choice. To help lower-income parents, the government will match half of the first $1,000 deposited per year.
• When established for an elderly dependent, a DCSA can cover a variety of services, including in-home nursing and long-term care.
PROPOSAL: Mr. Trump’s plan will provide regulatory reform to promote new family-based and community-based solutions, and also add incentives for employers to provide child care at the workplace. The ability to set aside funds will be particularly helpful to women, low-income workers and minorities, who are statistically more likely to reduce time working outside the home in order to provide unpaid care.
PROPOSAL: The Trump plan will guarantee six weeks of paid maternity leave by amending the existing unemployment insurance (UI) that companies are required to carry. The benefit would apply only when employers don’t offer paid maternity leave, and would be paid for by offsetting reductions in the program so that taxes are not raised. This enhancement will triple the average paid leave received by new mothers.
Frequently Asked Questions About The Trump Child Care Plan
Q: How Will The Plan Be Paid For?
• The child care plan is part of the comprehensive tax, trade, energy and regulation reform plan proposed by Donald Trump at the Detroit Economic Club. More details about his tax plan will be discussed later this week at the New York Economic Club. The child care plan itself can more than be offset by additional growth. About two-thirds of the entire Trump tax reform program will offset by the increases in economic activity that accompany pro-growth tax reform, better trade deals, regulatory and immigration reform, and unleashing American energy. The remaining one-third will be offset by minor changes in the current trajectory of spending for federal agency operations, excluding Defense, Veterans, Social Security and Medicare.
Q: Will The Benefits Already Provided For Child Care Expenses, Like The Dependent Care Flexible Spending Account And Child Tax Credit, Be Eliminated Under The Trump Plan?
• No, the benefits provided by the Trump child care plan are in addition to the benefits available under current law. Current programs do not serve the large numbers of families that would benefit from the Trump plan, but if a family finds that it benefits more from existing programs, they would still be available. The only restriction would be that the same child care spending cannot be used for multiple benefits programs—no double-dipping.
Q: Will Same-Sex Couples Receive The Benefits?
• The benefits would be available in the same way that the IRS currently recognizes same-sex couples: if the marriage is recognized under state law, then it is recognized under federal law.
Q: Will The Maternity Leave Policy Cause Employers To View Women As Less Desirable Employees Because Of Paid Leave?
• No. The cost to an employer of hiring should not be affected by this fully-offset policy, so the employer should not view hiring women as adding to their costs of Unemployment Insurance. Further, employers in a competitive marketplace should not eliminate existing maternity care benefits to instead take advantage of the UI system. The UI benefit would only equal what would be paid to a laid-off employee, which is much less than a workers’ regular paycheck. This should prevent abuse while providing a safety net for the sake of the health of mother and child.
Donald J. Trump’s Plan Is More Complete Than Hillary Clinton’s Plan

Point One: Hillary Clinton does not have a plan to provide relief to most Americans faced with high child care costs. She claims she wants to cap a family’s child care expense at 10 percent of income, but provides no details. The Trump plan would provide relief to every working- and middle-income earner who has child care expenses. For example, the Trump plan would reduce taxes by $840 per year a family for earning $70,000 per year in the 12 percent tax bracket with $7,000 in child care expenses; Hillary Clinton’s plan would provide no relief to this family.

Point Two: Hillary Clinton prefers institutional child care that does not meet the needs of workers in rural areas or who have schedules that require working on a night shift or on call. The Trump plan would give states the flexibility to establish standards that fit the needs of state residents without compromising quality.
Point Three: Hillary Clinton would force businesses to pay for 12 weeks of fully-paid family leave at their expense. The Trump plan proposes 6 weeks of partial pay through the existing Unemployment Insurance system, fully paid for within the program.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What's up, dude? Good to see you back.
> 
> @bravedave - quit whining...


I wondered where you and whats-his-face were.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary polls are dropping across the nation


factually incorrect.

 

in fact, the slight bit of momentum trump had has stopped. 



Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will be the greatest president of the past 30 years. Uniting across aisle, gender, and color.


calling mexicans rapists and telling black people their lives are hellholes accomplishes this how?

you are fucked in the head, pie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary Clinton does not have a plan to provide relief to most Americans faced with high child care costs.


you're fucking retarded, pie.

https://www.hillaryclinton.com/issues/early-childhood-education/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=tw&utm_campaign=20160913issue-childcare

you'll gobble up any shit they feed you. brainwashed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Hillary is going to short circuit under this stress.

I mean, now she has to come up with plans to beat trump's on education.

Okay okay, bernicrats, 8 years of free college vs. 18+ years of credits, deductions, tax free savings for all enrichment/childcare/school, 500 for every 1k with the poor savings, fully tax deductible childcare/schooling, roll over of savings carries to higher education.

Trump wins! Thanks for playing Hillary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're fucking retarded, pie.
> 
> https://www.hillaryclinton.com/issues/early-childhood-education/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=tw&utm_campaign=20160913issue-childcare
> 
> you'll gobble up any shit they feed you. brainwashed.


His is better. Higher value across the board. Hillary is just more government and higher taxes to accomplish.

Trump plan puts education AND choice first. Increases demand for PRIVATE schools. Creates jobs outside government. Stimulates economy. Puts the parent in control.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I mean, now she has to come up with plans to beat trump's on education.


his plan of sending kids to shittier, underperforming charter schools that don't even do as well as public schools?

legendary retard status.

btw, she also already has a plan on education too.

https://www.hillaryclinton.com/issues/k-12-education/

did you forget that ll of trump's policy advisers quit on him because, like everyone else who has ever worked for him, they did not get paid?

 

you're gonna need a helmet and drool pad at this pace, pie.


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is going to short circuit under this stress.
> 
> I mean, now she has to come up with plans to beat trump's on education.
> 
> ...


Doesn't all Hillary have to do is show up and she wins? I not a big political thinker, but thats what everyone is saying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His is better. Higher value across the board. Hillary is just more government and higher taxes to accomplish.
> 
> Trump plan puts education AND choice first. Increases demand for PRIVATE schools. Creates jobs outside government. Stimulates economy. Puts the parent in control.


you're gonna have a tough time convincing non-retarded people that trump's plan is better.

latest poll puts hillary ahead on education policy by 27 points, 61-34.

http://www.latinpost.com/articles/120188/20160504/new-2016-presidential-poll-shows-hillary-clinton-more-trustworthy-over-donald-trump-on-immigration-education.htm

ouch.

you're gonna have to really start googling. and asking people if they even watched the video.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect.
> 
> View attachment 3780207
> 
> ...


Their not they're. Makes a big difference.

Are you saying that detroit and chicago AREN'T hellholes? 25% in poverty across nation and some cities have 50% of blacks in poverty.

Blacks have it bad compared to whites. By design. Thank LBJ and so many other powerful racist democrats for that. Clinton for example.

Their men, jobs, schools, and security are being taken from them through racist policies.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

a mongo frog said:


> Doesn't all Hillary have to do is show up and she wins? I not a big political thinker, but thats what everyone is saying.


Maybe they can prop her up on a cement post. It worked so well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Their not they're. Makes a big difference.


what in the fuck are you even talking about?



Flaming Pie said:


> Are you saying that detroit and chicago AREN'T hellholes?


that's a unifying message right there. tell the largest population centers in the nation that they are hellholes.

UNITY!



Flaming Pie said:


> Blacks have it bad compared to whites. By design. Thank LBJ and so many other racist democrats for that.


another unifying message.

you're fucking lost, pie. stop even trying. you're not smart enough to debate anything in politics. sorry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Maybe they can prop her up on a cement post. It worked so well.


maybe that's the unifying message you were talking about? mocking someone for getting sick?

it might work a little better than calling mexicans rapists and telling black people how much their lives suck and having a white nationalist run your campaign.

seriously, just stop trying.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Don't worry, I'll put a tiny chunk of Vaseline on the tip of my dick first....


 That all you got, Big_Loser? Wow, you lefties are an intellectual lot.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> PROPOSAL: The Trump plan will rewrite the tax code to allow working parents to deduct from their income taxes child care expenses for up to four children and elderly dependents.
> • The deduction is available for taxpayers who take the standard deduction as well as itemize deductions, and will be capped at the average cost of care for the state of residence. Individuals earning more than $250,000 (or $500,000 if filing jointly) will not be eligible for the deduction. For a family earning $70,000 per year in the 12 percent tax bracket with $7,000 in child care expenses, the deduction would reduce taxes by $840 per year.
> • The plan will offer child care spending rebates to lower-income taxpayers through the existing Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC). This could mean almost $1,200 per year per eligible family.
> • Mr. Trump’s plan will ensure stay-at-home parents will receive the same tax deduction as working parents, offering compensation for the job they’re already doing, and allowing them to choose the child care scenario that’s in their best interest.
> ...


Feedback on Trump's child care plan: It's not a conservative plan. It throws bones mostly to people who make much more than average income but has some good elements for many low income families, such as:

_additional spending rebates through the Earned Income Tax Credit, expanded deduction opportunities for stay-at-home parents, and revised federal savings accounts to set aside funds for child development and educational needs.

Another policy proposal will be guaranteeing “six weeks of paid maternity leave” through an amendment of current unemployment insurance policies._

Some snark: _"Trump aide says 6 weeks of guaranteed paid maternity leave will be paid for by eliminating fraud in unemployment insurance. I don't think I probably need to tell you that the math involved here is absolute horsecrap."_
from: http://www.redstate.com/leon_h_wolf/2016/09/13/trumps-child-care-plan-latest-cheap-joke-slapstick-comedy-2016/

Who doesn't like a juicy deduction for something that has to be paid for anyway? An example of a bone thrown to people who are well off financially.

_Trump’s plan “will rewrite the tax code to allow working parents to deduct from their income taxes child-care expenses for up to four children and elderly dependents.” That deduction would be capped at the “average cost of care” in the state of residence, and it would not be available to individuals earning more than $250,000 or a couple earning more than $500,000._
------
On the not so good side:
Tax deductions don't help people who have low income. I know that families making more than $100k are feeling pressed but really, the child care deduction and expanded deductions for federal savings accounts for college is bacon to pander to fairly well off families. Donald's tax plan doesn't pay for his tax cuts. Any benefit from these tax deductions is not worth adding to the national debt. This measure is a net loss to the country.

Also the income tax credit would only be helpful for low income families where one parent works and another stays home. Benedict Donald's plan does nothing to help low income single mothers. Along with families that bring in a substantial income I'd like to see something that helps low income single mothers pay for child care .

What's good in this plan:
Financial aid going families with low income where one spouse (or SO) stays at home presumably to raise their kids gets no complaints from me. It is basically welfare payments in the form of a tax credit. The earned income tax credit is a clumsy instrument for distributing that aid. But, OK, if this method for redistributing wealth to help low income families is the only one that can make it through a hostile republican audience in Congress then so be it.

Also, six weeks paid maternity leave for every working mother gets no complaints either. I'll let the site conservatives to pan this measure.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> What's up, dude? Good to see you back.
> 
> @bravedave - quit whining...


Do I know you? Stick to playing the retard, eh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> _"Trump aide says 6 weeks of guaranteed paid maternity leave will be paid for by eliminating fraud in unemployment insurance. I don't think I probably need to tell you that the math involved here is absolute horsecrap."_


putting pregnant women and new mothers on unemployment instead of paid leave is a load of shit that pie has also swallowed. she hears that shovel slice into the shitpile now and just opens wide for whatever is coming.

hillary's plan does not fire women for being pregnant and it gives them twice as much paid leave, more in line with the rest of the world.

pie will defend it though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Do I know you? Stick to playing the retard, eh.


@Fogdog , it looks like david is drunk off his ass way too early tonight.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Fogdog , it looks like david is drunk off his ass way too early tonight.


Well then, David should avoid going up or down stairs and drink lots of water before turning in. One rule of thumb I have when getting that way is "don't press send". (or reply)

But really, what I've seen from Dave is a deterioration throughout the day. He starts off with reasonable if wonky conservative statements but at least they are formed into thoughts. Later on he forms sentences that sometime don't hang together. By the end of the day he deteriorates into one line non-sentences full of expletives. Tragic but he seems content. I say let it be and hope he finds a reason to get better.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 13, 2016)

He's one of the whiniest cunts here.

@bravedave - Do us all a favor and second amendment yourself. Or at the very least, lose your password.

Kindest and most personal regards,
the entire politics section <3


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His is better. Higher value across the board. Hillary is just more government and higher taxes to accomplish.
> 
> Trump plan puts education AND choice first. Increases demand for PRIVATE schools. Creates jobs outside government. Stimulates economy. Puts the parent in control.


snicker


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Oooooo....lots better....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> putting pregnant women and new mothers on unemployment instead of paid leave is a load of shit that pie has also swallowed. she hears that shovel slice into the shitpile now and just opens wide for whatever is coming.
> 
> hillary's plan does not fire women for being pregnant and it gives them twice as much paid leave, more in line with the rest of the world.
> 
> pie will defend it though.


The devil is in the details. If a mother works for a company currently with no paid maternity leave can go onto unemployment for maternity leave and have her job waiting for her when she comes back -- with non-termination guarantees for a period of time after returning -- then I'd say it's not bad. If it means effectively quitting in order to receive the benefit then it is not a benefit whatsoever. Right now, a burger flipper at McD's has nothing if she takes time with the child. So, again, this is just a plan. I don't like it because it is unfunded and as you point out, still isn't very good for low income people. Also Benedict Donald can't be trusted. The silver lining to all this is that Trump is destroying any idea that the GOP voting base is actually conservative. Also Chump has no chance of winning.

LOL about Pie's claim that Benedict Donald is surging in polls of likely black and latino voters.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

I never believed Trump was conservative. I knew he was a moderate from the beginning. He is conservative on many issues but takes a more moderate approach to social issues concerning providing for the welfare of the country. 

Education is the #1 concern with parents. I like his plan. I like most of his other policies as well.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> He's one of the whiniest cunts here.
> 
> @bravedave - Do us all a favor and second amendment yourself. Or at the very least, lose your password.
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Education is the #1 concern with parents.


and they favor hillary 61-34 on the issue of education.

wooooooops.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I never believed Trump was conservative. I knew he was a moderate from the beginning. He is conservative on many issues but takes a more moderate approach to social issues concerning providing for the welfare of the country.
> 
> Education is the #1 concern with parents. I like his plan. I like most of his other policies as well.


No malice intended, just curious: Are you in your 20s? Would you say that you live in a very rural area?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but honestly, their contempt just makes me laugh.
> 
> I know who I am and the people who matter know it.


I realize you are fine holding your own. They *are* actually rather funny...just wish they were more original. In any case, keep up the good work. The 8-1 odds just makes it fair.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I realize you are fine holding your own. They *are* actually rather funny...just wish they were more original. In any case, keep up the good work. The 8-1 odds just makes it fair.


I've made the effort, read through a bunch of your posts, and it's true; you really are a dumbass.

And Pie, I've got no "contempt" for you. Strictly genuine pity.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> And you are no-no-notorious. Keep it hard, Big Lou.


Straight up, BD.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Straight up, BD.


You should feel honored that I didn't need to go back and read any of your posts to know you as the fat kid trying to fit in. Your suck up personae was noted early and often. You are not even worth my time. Run or waddle along.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You should feel honored that I didn't need to go back and read any of your posts to know you as the fat kid trying to fit in. Your suck up personae was noted early and often. You are not even worth my time. Run or waddle along.


Is your droopy pussy _still_ chafed about "where the line is/mods"? Tsk tsk tsk.....shame, man....you'd probably have actual friends and get along better in life if you weren't such a mean-spirited, abrasive bore.

So, what do you do when you *aren't *spouting hate and ignorance via the internet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will be the greatest president of the past 30 years. Uniting across aisle, gender, and color.


Never in a million fucking years.

He can't even unite his own party.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2016)

You guys are getting carried away.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> You guys are getting carried away.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it gives them twice as much paid leave, more in line with the rest of the world..


u mean in lne with the parts of the world that aren't $21 trillion in debt,thanks obunghole & bush, all you hipsters demanding free shit just glaze over the national debt,at best drool out some stupidity about military cuts or the cost of war,free college,free medical,paid maternity & no real plan to pay for any of it like idiots



UncleBuck said:


> pie will defend it though.


I bet she will,unlike yourself she's outgrown the phase your in where " I was born therefore deserve the best in life",while her man is looking for new ways to work n make more money your ilk is expecting new programs to increase your comforts

and come November your all fucked,unless Kill em all KK Klinton has more brain attacks,or fucking dies like she deserves


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

bravedave said:


> So admins, where is the line? I was turtled for far less
> @GreatwhiteNorth @Admin @sunni @admin1


 @Flaming Pie has stated on many occasions how she loves to suck her husbands penis. She enjoys this and feels it one of the best thing she does, so why are you so uptight ? Ask her and she will tell you herself


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u mean in lne with the parts of the world that aren't $21 trillion in debt,thanks obunghole & bush, all you hipsters demanding free shit just glaze over the national debt,at best drool out some stupidity about military cuts or the cost of war,free college,free medical,paid maternity & no real plan to pay for any of it like idiots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You TELL 'em, BROTHER!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u mean in lne with the parts of the world that aren't $21 trillion in debt,thanks obunghole & bush, all you hipsters demanding free shit just glaze over the national debt,at best drool out some stupidity about military cuts or the cost of war,free college,free medical,paid maternity & no real plan to pay for any of it like idiots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jesus kid, you are always so angry. calm yourself.

and pie does not work. she relies on food stamps, medicaid, and the child's health insurance program that hillary clinton established. her pathetic hubby makes $12 an hour. so maybe preach to her instead.

btw, the KKK is supporting trump. david duke just praised his campaign for being nice to him.

you are literally always wrong about everything. always.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie has stated on many occasions how she loves to suck her husbands penis. She enjoys this and feels it one of the best thing she does, so why are you so uptight ? Ask her and she will tell you herself


yep. she will also tell you about how she guzzles up his cum, like a good little wife.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Is your droopy pussy _still_ chafed about "where the line is/mods"? Tsk tsk tsk.....shame, man....you'd probably have actual friends and get along better in life if you weren't such a mean-spirited, abrasive bore.
> 
> So, what do you do when you *aren't *spouting hate and ignorance via the internet?


Looks like I nailed it.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep. she will also tell you about how she guzzles up his cum, like a good little wife.


Exactly. Her words not ours


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I never believed Trump was conservative. I knew he was a moderate from the beginning. He is conservative on many issues but takes a more moderate approach to social issues concerning providing for the welfare of the country.


actually Donald Trump was very liberal in his youth,the older he became the more moderate he became,until finally ending up as most of america does once they outgrow the ideals of youthful ignorance,which is a moderate conservative,which makes him very appealing to moderate democrats like myself

with how far the Democratic Party has corrupted themselves & all government agencies I no longer want to identify as a Moderate Democrat,these radical progressives are laughing at how Trump destroyed the GOP but their indoctrination has blinded them to the destruction of the DNC thanks to Trump

win or lose Trump exposed the fake 2 party system as 1 big corrupt system & Americans love him for it


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and pie does not work. she relies on food stamps, medicaid, and the child's health insurance program that hillary clinton established.


You know, all of those (GASP!) SOCIALIST programs that many folks enjoy! I'd bet three packs of cigs that MANY of the 'alt-right/Drumpfy/murica derp' fuckbags on this very SITE enjoy such SOCIAL programs and perks....hmmmmmm....Ms. Joan is holding the Magic Mirror on YOU!



These rabid cockroaches miss the friggin boat in every port.....


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Exactly. Her words not ours


explain how that makes her a bad wife since you implied negativity ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> actually Donald Trump was very liberal in his youth,the older he became the more moderate he became,until finally ending up as most of america does once they outgrow the ideals of youthful ignorance,which is a moderate conservative,which makes him very appealing to moderate democrats like myself
> 
> with how far the Democratic Party has corrupted themselves & all government agencies I no longer want to identify as a Moderate Democrat,these radical progressives are laughing at how Trump destroyed the GOP but their indoctrination has blinded them to the destruction of the DNC thanks to Trump
> 
> win or lose Trump exposed the fake 2 party system as 1 big corrupt system & Americans love him for it


you're not a moderate democrat, you are a neo-nazi who hates jews and blacks. that is why trump appeals to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> explain how that makes her a bad wife since you implied negativity ?


why don't you tell her to go out and get a job instead of leeching off of entitlement programs?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> explain how that makes her a bad wife since you implied negativity ?


her being the number one blow job wife is not what makes her bad. Her being clueless and voting against her very own interest does make her ignorant...are you not paying attention ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You TELL 'em, BROTHER!!
> View attachment 3780288


as usual a reply directly out of the playbook instead of an honest response about financial responsibility,and fiscally feasibility being that america is so heavily In debt the country could collapse

it would be nice to have an honest debate without lame ass memes & everybody u don't agree with being literally Adolph hitler


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> No malice intended, just curious: Are you in your 20s? Would you say that you live in a very rural area?


I am 30. No.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> as usual a reply directly out of the playbook instead of an honest response about financial responsibility,and fiscally feasibility being that america is so heavily In debt the country could collapse
> 
> it would be nice to have an honest debate without lame ass memes & everybody u don't agree with being literally Adolph hitler


you literally exist on social welfare progrmas, social security and medicare. you are not even a contributor, you are a leech.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> her being the number one blow job wife is not what makes her bad. Her being clueless and voting against her very own interest does make her ignorant...are you not paying attention ?


paying enough attention to see the only reason to speak of those issues is attempted humiliation of a woman who's above the average " murican" ,zoned out on TV & clueless who the VP even is

the way u guys talk to flamingpie proves the depths of hypocrisy your willing to accept from each other for the cause,my father taught me better & I'm proud of that,you proved your ideals are not solid


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> paying enough attention to see the only reason to speak of those issues is attempted humiliation of a woman who's above the average " murican" ,zoned out on TV & clueless who the VP even is
> 
> the way u guys talk to flamingpie proves the depths of hypocrisy your willing to accept from each other for the cause,my father taught me better & I'm proud of that,you proved your ideals are not solid


^^^grandpa's yelling again


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you literally exist on social welfare progrmas, social security and medicare. you are not even a contributor, you are a leech.


pathetic attempt that only shines light on your ignorance,I've worked my entire life & still work part time,I'm currently paying off over $4k in dental bills because I don't get obungholio care while your family's dental is free,your kids are welcome as I don't begrudge them dental work


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> paying enough attention to see the only reason to speak of those issues is attempted humiliation of a woman who's above the average " murican" ,zoned out on TV & clueless who the VP even is
> 
> the way u guys talk to flamingpie proves the depths of hypocrisy your willing to accept from each other for the cause,my father taught me better & I'm proud of that,you proved your ideals are not solid


Liberals think I should pay someone else to watch my child so I can become useful to society.

They have no respect for mothers.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> paying enough attention to see the only reason to speak of those issues is attempted humiliation of a woman who's above the average " murican" ,zoned out on TV & clueless who the VP even is
> 
> the way u guys talk to flamingpie proves the depths of hypocrisy your willing to accept from each other for the cause,my father taught me better & I'm proud of that,you proved your ideals are not solid


seriously did you find yourself sitting up straight as you typed that shit. Flaming Pie votes against her very own interest. Trump think parts of her family is a murderer, rapist, or drug dealer. She feeds her family with the aid of food stamps and enjoys WIC. But yet...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals think I should pay someone else to watch my child so I can become useful to society.
> 
> They have no respect for mothers.


not really. 

i'm just mocking the living shit out of you for complaining about the labor participation rate while you, an able bodied, somewhat literate working age person, sits at home and doesn't work. 

and collects welfare.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> pathetic attempt that only shines light on your ignorance,I've worked my entire life & still work part time,I'm currently paying off over $4k in dental bills because I don't get obungholio care while your family's dental is free,your kids are welcome as I don't begrudge them dental work


why didn't you brush your teeth ?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals think I should pay someone else to watch my child so I can become useful to society.
> 
> They have no respect for mothers.


work from home. Lots of people do it !!!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ^^^grandpa's yelling again


lame & technically incorrect,did u see me POST IN CAPS ? if not then there was no " grandpa yelling "

what u read was another man questioning your fake morality u preach at others,all 3 of u are reaming a female member out,implying negatives about her due to her sexuality,all the while proclaiming to be championing women's rights

u do realize women have the right to be spoken to with dignity & respect don't you,or do you just fake all the pro feminist stances u guys take,I see much hypocrisy out of u 3 & call you out on it


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why didn't you brush your teeth ?


They are soaking in a grimy glass on the night stand!

This guy, though....what a sad shame of a 'man'.....feeble, racist shit like "obungholio care".....is it comforting to know that *you* are the (barely) living archetype of what is wrong with this country/world?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lame & technically incorrect,did u see me POST IN CAPS ? if not then there was no " grandpa yelling "
> 
> what u read was another man questioning your fake morality u preach at others,all 3 of u are reaming a female member out,implying negatives about her due to her sexuality,all the while proclaiming to be championing women's rights
> 
> u do realize women have the right to be spoken to with dignity & respect don't you,or do you just fake all the pro feminist stances u guys take,I see much hypocrisy out of u 3 & call you out on it


depends


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> work from home. Lots of people do it !!!


she is working from home,and she's doing the most important career choice any adult can make,no profession on earth is as noble,or as needed as being a mother & housewife,another case of fake liberals exposed hypocrisy

praise the welfare queen baby mama with 6 kids,no husband & no stable home for her wolf pack,in the same breath belittle a stay at home mother who is the glue that binds family units together

hypocrite


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u do realize women have the right to be spoken to with dignity & respect don't you,or do you just fake all the pro feminist stances u guys take,I see much hypocrisy out of u 3 & call you out on it


Fragmented ramblings...skewed sense of reality.....uh-oh....


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> she is working from home,and she's doing the most important career choice any adult can make,no profession on earth is as noble,or as needed as being a mother & housewife,another case of fake liberals exposed hypocrisy
> 
> praise the welfare queen baby mama with 6 kids,no husband & no stable home for her wolf pack,in the same breath belittle a stay at home mother who is the glue that binds family units together
> 
> hypocrite


you forgot about how well she sucks her husbands cock. Thats very important to her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you forgot about how well she sucks her husbands cock. Thats very important to her.


and the cum swallowing. VERY important. she even started a thread about how she gobbles up cum.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and the cum swallowing. VERY important. she even started a thread about how she gobbles up cum.


One of her better writings.


Flaming Pie said:


> Take the time to really get to know her sensitive areas.
> 
> When me an hubby are stoned I can give him orgasms easy. After he has a couple easy ones I pull out a little more technique. It's all about ramping up the pleasure slowly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she even started a thread about how she gobbles up cum.


This part is a joke, yes?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This part is a joke, yes?


*no* http://rollitup.org.http.s71.wbprx.com/t/swallowing-is-degradation-of-women.915684/page-8#post-12802070


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This part is a joke, yes?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/swallowing-is-degradation-of-women.915684/


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> One of her better writings.





Big_Lou said:


> This part is a joke, yes?


Guess not! Yowza!

"_Gobblin up nuts, sorta like a hummingbird, suckin up the Lynch Mob crew and I'm comin THIRD! Used to get straight-As now she just skippin class, oh my do I love to grip the hips and ass!" _- O'Shea 'Ice Cube' Jackson


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> They are soaking in a grimy glass on the night stand!
> 
> This guy, though....what a sad shame of a 'man'.....feeble, racist shit like "obungholio care".....is it comforting to know that *you* are the (barely) living archetype of what is wrong with this country/world?


lol more liberal double talk

I'm a " feeble racist "because I called our fucktard president obungholio,meanwhile 3 of the most outspoken progressive liberals,possible socialists,attempt to degrade a woman over her sexuality

last I checked with the lgbtq+ people bashing somebody over sexual orientation is a hate crime and all 3 of u are guilty 

like a said before,your all a bunch of cry bulky hypocrites who dictate how others must act when none of u can follow your own rules of morality.

hypocrite


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lame & technically incorrect,did u see me POST IN CAPS ? if not then there was no " grandpa yelling "
> 
> what u read was another man questioning your fake morality u preach at others,all 3 of u are reaming a female member out,implying negatives about her due to her sexuality,all the while proclaiming to be championing women's rights
> 
> u do realize women have the right to be spoken to with dignity & respect don't you,or do you just fake all the pro feminist stances u guys take,I see much hypocrisy out of u 3 & call you out on it


your rants about treating women with respect wouldn't ring so hollow if you didn't spend so much time calling hillary clinton an "evil hag", " rancid bitch", "cunt", "whore", "slut", "crack whore" and more when you aren't busy wishing death on her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm a " feeble racist "because I called our fucktard president obungholio


it has more to do with the way you label (((Jews))), hate blacks, support a racist for president, refuse to acknowledge that you stand alongside the KKK, and so much more.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm a " feeble racist "because I called our fucktard president obungholio





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> why not bust out the n!gger jokes ?


just give up. no one likes you.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it has more to do with the way you label (((Jews))), hate blacks, support a racist for president, refuse to acknowledge that you stand alongside the KKK, and so much more.


my ((( sound ))) wave post was explained that I did not know wtf u were talking about,I've still saw zero evidence of the supposed conspiracy,but since u claimed it Ive made it a point not to use it,on the off chance there really is something to it 

none of that means shit because we've been talking about you 3 deciding to abandon your claimed moral code,and attack a person based upon their sexuality,with the intent to belittle & or degrade

I fessed up to my ignorance with the ((( ))) deal & have made efforts to stop using the meme,meanwhile while preaching to us all about woman's health & income issues of maternity leave u 3 go out of your way to be immoral 

hypocrites


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> just give up. no one likes you.


wrong,about a dozen members don't " like " me,but being liked never has anything to do with being right,and I am right

while your little gang might " like you" because u give them excuses to abandon their code of ethics they demand the rest of us follow,your popularity has fuck all with you being right

Adolph Hitler was " liked " & we know what kind of tyrant he turned out to be,your cut from that cloth of Hitler,preaching morals to all of us while having his niece squat & piss in his face,pretty well "liked"maniac preaching 1 thing & doing the exact opposite himself,you 3 are guilty of the same reprehensible conduct

hypocrites & bullys,unable to even debate a woman without using her sexuality as a weapon against her,makes ya'll feel strong I bet

hypocrites


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they deleted most of them, but here is one where you used the nazi parentheses.
> that in no way references sound. at all. not even remotely.
> fuck off, nazi.


yup that's mine & none were deleted because there is zero evidence its a racist term,but still I agreed not to use it,u & I both know I used the ((( stupidity to push your buttons for a few days n haven't used it since

all that means squat as to your morality,I've admitted I'm not up to speed on political correctness but I don't sit in judgement of others either,you 3 do, your comparison of my morality doesn't correct for your own morality,which at this point seems to be more of a weapon you 3 use vs a code u live by


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> private PM


well that's sad but at least your man enough to admit it,that's the 1st step in getting help is admitting you've got the problem


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ...there is zero evidence its a racist term...I used the ((( stupidity to push your buttons


so you had no idea what the nazi parentheses meant, yet somehow you used something you were completely unfamiliar with to provoke me.

that is the shittiest attempt at an excuse ever.

you're dumb, even by the lowered standards that i hold nazis to.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 13, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you had no idea what the nazi parentheses meant, yet somehow you used something you were completely unfamiliar with to provoke me.
> 
> that is the shittiest attempt at an excuse ever.
> 
> you're dumb, even by the lowered standards that i hold nazis to.


just fucking stop with the double talk buck,u know damn well my initial post using it was to denote (((sound))) and you fed me plenty of shit about it,for days we argued about its meaning when u finally offered up some "alt right" Jew conspiracy explanation,so u know full well I didn't know wtf u were talking about,and still don't truthfully,but since I have no wish to offend Jews while arguing with u I've stopped using the meme,as my current weeks posting shows.

once again my " admitted" ignorance as to an obscure meme's meaning in no way excuses your actions,my ignorance of the meme I no longer use,not from fear of u but for respect for the dead,no way absolves your demanding others live by a moral code not 1 of the 3 of you are willing to live by yourselves

as far as I'm concerned school is out for this lesson in hypocrisy,u can be men,learn from it & stop using a woman's sexuality as a weapon against her,or carry on without owning the morals u demand we live by

let the attacks begin cause I'm dropping the issue


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u & I both know I used the ((( stupidity to push your buttons





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> my " admitted" ignorance as to an obscure meme's meaning


so you didn't know what it meant, yet you claim you used it to provoke me?

that makes literally no sense whatsoever.

and you didn't use it to denote sound in any way. intent does not make a sound, retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 13, 2016)

and let's not forget "virtue signalling". 

that phrase is the breakout favorite of the neo-nazi, white supremacist, alt right.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you didn't know what it meant, yet you claim you used it to provoke me?
> 
> that makes literally no sense whatsoever.
> 
> and you didn't use it to denote sound in any way. intent does not make a sound, retard.


quit playing like a child,u know full well the very 1st time I used the meme it was to denote (((sound))) exactly as shown,for which I was immediately attacked,labeled a Nazi etc and when I laughed saying your stupid then you posted you believed it to be an anti semitic meme,so at that point it was used to push your buttons & laughed about,which I still don't give a shit what u think about me using it,I stopped using it on the odd chance there was validity to your claims 

once again my ignorance of the meme,or any of " my actions " do not release you from living the morality you 3 demand every member of politics blindly follow,I agreed to stop using it out of respect for the dead even though zero proof has been submitted,its a simple meme not to use so fuck it,there now my ignorance & insensitivity has been explained & corrections made.

now you do the same & remidy your own ignorance & insensitivity if your man enough,or continue talking the talk & never walking the walk

until you correct your ignorance your a hypocrite,end of story,good night !


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

oh, and also "white guilt". another favorite of white supremacist.

you can't have white pride if you have white guilt.




Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you are aware your doctor can write u a script to stop all those white guilt tears you shed aren't you


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and let's not forget "virtue signalling".
> 
> that phrase is the breakout favorite of the neo-nazi, white supremacist, alt right.


oh hell no don't even try that shit,I don't for 1 second buy into that shit,that term has an actual dictionary definition that has nothing to do with that shit u just posted,stop being a weasel & finding shit to try & excuse your cry bully tactics.

as long as the member In question follows 5 minutes behind your posts,never making a point,never commenting on the topic,never taking any part in the political discussion,for fear of putting himself out on a limb,keeping his posts in politics to nothing more substantial than" yeah what buck said" I will continue to call out his virtue signaling for what it is.

u will not control the English language and redifine words at will,virtue signaling is a bipartisan slam meaning nothing more than a yes man,and that's what he is,and u know its bipartisan capability to be used both ways

your only making yourself look like a petulant child with this shit buck


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I never believed Trump was conservative. I knew he was a moderate from the beginning. He is conservative on many issues but takes a more moderate approach to social issues concerning providing for the welfare of the country.
> 
> Education is the #1 concern with parents. I like his plan. I like most of his other policies as well.


 What you believe is unimportant. Your truthy, beliefs are devoid of facts and uninteresting too. 

Benedict Donald isn't moderate. The uneducated white voting base of the Republican Party that support Trump have chosen to go the way of fascist ideology, based upon racism, belligerent nationalism and offerings of socialist programs. After Trump is done, they, including Pie, will look for another, probably more radical fascist leader. Their policies are radical, not moderate.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u know full well the very 1st time I used the meme it was to denote (((sound)))


what sound does intent make, neo-nazi?



Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that scam was created when the internet was new,hence laws were created to prevent future loophole escape,Hillary broke those laws & used ((( intent ))) to set the precedent .


fucking transparent neo-nazi.

now talk some more about "virtue signalling" and "white guilt".


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You should feel honored that I didn't need to go back and read any of your posts to know you as the fat kid trying to fit in. Your suck up personae was noted early and often. You are not even worth my time. Run or waddle along.


hiccup


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> wrong, most members don't " like " me,but being human never has anything to do with being me,and I am me.
> 
> Adolph Hitler was " liked " & we know the great leader he turned out to be, I'm cut from that cloth of Hitler,preaching morals to all while having my own niece squat & piss in my face.


You've got *serious* issues, man....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Meanwhile, hillary is dropping in the polls and new leaks about her health.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you didn't know what it meant, yet you claim you used it to provoke me?
> 
> that makes literally no sense whatsoever.
> 
> and you didn't use it to denote sound in any way. intent does not make a sound, retard.


Actually it is called an "echo" and was originally put in use by the alt-right to denote sound waves. "All Jewish surnames echo throughout history". But what meaning seems a bit lost now.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What you believe is unimportant. Your truthy, beliefs are devoid of facts and uninteresting too.
> 
> Benedict Donald isn't moderate. The uneducated white voting base of the Republican Party that support Trump have chosen to go the way of fascist ideology, based upon racism, belligerent nationalism and offerings of socialist programs. After Trump is done, they, including Pie, will look for another, probably more radical fascist leader. Their policies are radical, not moderate.


Especially Pie. 

Women nazis are the worst.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Especially Pie.
> 
> Women nazis are the worst.


Yup, the worst. 

"Trump is a moderate" LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yup, the worst.
> 
> "Trump is a moderate" LOL


TRUMP! Is a TRUMP!ist. A narcissistic authoritarian with no respect for the principles of The Constitution.

I can picture Pie in the 1933 German elections shrieking "*Prove* that Hitler wants to kill the Jews, Gypsies, and Intellectuals! Hitler's policies offer them a way out of their misery."


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, hillary is dropping in the polls and new leaks about her health.


I've got to agree with you about this.

*Poll: The Donald and Hillary Nearly Tied, Clinton’s Lead Drops to One Point over Trump*

http://www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-race/2016/07/05/poll-clintons-lead-drops-one-point-trump/

Forty-one percent of voters surveyed said they prefer Clinton while 40 percent said they prefer Trump. However, Clinton’s one point lead is within the plus or minus two percentage point margin of error.

The previous Morning Consult poll had Clinton leading Trump by five points. This is the best showing the billionaire has had against Clinton in a Morning Consult head-to-head matchup since the primaries ended


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

"Everyone who disagrees with me is a nazi!"

Lol. Find one antisemetic or racist post from me. I dare you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, hillary is dropping in the polls and new leaks about her health.


Of course the poll that I posted was from July 5, which. It was the last time what you said was true.

Thanks for the like on that, by the way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Hes up in ohio now.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Everyone who disagrees with me is a nazi!"
> 
> Lol. Find one antisemetic or racist post from me. I dare you.


It wasn't necessary in 1933 to scream antisemitic remarks to prove the claim that a German voter supported antisemitism. Their vote for Hitler is all that was needed. Same for you and your fervor for Benedict Donald.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It wasn't necessary in 1933 to scream antisemitic remarks to prove the claim that a German voter supported antisemitism. Their vote for Hitler is all that was needed. Same for you and your fervor for Benedict Donald.


Hitler is more comparable to Hillary. Hillary wants expanded government control and intrusion.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler is more comparable to Hillary. Hillary wants expanded government control and intrusion.


Oh nonsense. You aren't even listening to Benedict Donald. His police force with the charter to track down 11 million illegal immigrants is one of the largest expansions in police forces ever proposed. They will have the same powers as the DEA to break down doors and shoot to kill.

And for what? Those people are not causing issues with crime or anything else. They are by and large peaceful contributors to this nation.

His attacks on the judge with Hispanic heritage is all you need to know about how he will revamp the justice system. And then there is his plan to expand police forces to address his false claim of "rising violence and lawlessness". He's lying about that, violent crime in the US is down dramatically from where it was only a few years ago. 

Just like Hitler, he is telling a willing audience what they want to hear and is careless about the truth. Just like Hitler, he repeats a simple lie again and again until fools like you believe him. 

And then there is this quote from Chris Christie, one of Benedict Donald's surrogates and director of in charge of planning for Trump's transition into the President's office.

_If he wins the presidency, Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump would seek to purge the federal government of officials appointed by Democratic President Barack Obama and could ask Congress to pass legislation making it easier to fire public workers, Trump ally, Chris Christie, said on Tuesday.
_
*The Law for the Restoration of the Professional Civil Service* became law within months after Hitler came into office as Chancellor. It removed Jews and anybody who was not seen as loyal to Hitler from positions in the German government. It gave Hitler complete control of the government.

Also mention worthy is Trump's scapegoating and blacklisting the -- as he calls it -- dishonest media. Much like Hitler, Trump doesn't think there is a benefit from having a free press..

Expanded policing powers, restrictions on the free press, purging government based upon loyalty to the authoritarian leader, racist and bigoted government policies, the ferreting out of and imprisonment or deportation of 11 million people. 

Trump is very much like Hitler.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh nonsense. You aren't even listening to Benedict Donald. His police force with the charter to track down 11 million illegal immigrants is one of the largest expansions in police forces ever proposed. They will have the same powers as the DEA to break down doors and shoot to kill.
> 
> And for what? Those people are not causing issues with crime or anything else. They are by and large peaceful contributors to this nation.
> 
> ...


You obviously missed the "softening". The first to go will be those that are already known as criminals and then an assessment of the rest will be done. Sounds like a logical approach. The more solid the border becomes the easier it will be to deal with those already here. Sanctuary cities going away is critical in the same way. You need to update your talking points from the propaganda they have become.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You obviously missed the "softening". The first to go will be those that are already known as criminals and then an assessment of the rest will be done. Sounds like a logical approach. The more solid the border becomes the easier it will be to deal with those already here. Sanctuary cities going away is critical in the same way. You need to update your talking points from the propaganda they have become.


What softening? Did you hear his speech after his visit with the President of Mexico? No softening there. Everybody will have to go. That's what he said. 

Trump is very much like Hitler. You just have to listen with an open mind to know this, Dave.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What softening? Did you hear his speech after his visit with the President of Mexico? No softening there. Everybody will have to go. That's what he said.
> 
> Trump is very much like Hitler. You just have to listen with an open mind to know this, Dave.


I did. Again, read my last post as it represents the current Trump stance. You want to try to hide thugs and criminals amongst those who are not. Trump is smartly creating s distinction.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I did. Again, read my last post as it represents the current Trump stance. You want to try to hide thugs and criminals amongst those who are not. Trump is smartly creating s distinction.


He didn't change his position one bit. He's come out and told everybody that he will form a new police force to enforce deportations. Also that everybody who came to this country illegally will have to leave the country and go through processing before they can come back.

His likeness of Hitler goes beyond the immigration enforcement actions as well. I read your post. It did nothing to refute the assertion and examples that in my post to show Trump is like Hitler in many ways. Do I need to repeat the post?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He didn't change his position one bit. He's come out and told everybody that he will form a new police force to enforce deportations. Also that everybody who came to this country illegally will have to leave the country and go through processing before they can come back.
> 
> His likeness of Hitler goes beyond the immigration enforcement actions as well. I read your post. It did nothing to refute the assertion and examples that in my post to show Trump is like Hitler in many ways. Do I need to repeat the post?


There was no mention of any new police force in that speech and the leaving and coming back concept pertained to those seeking citizenship. That also makes sense.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> There was no mention of any new police force in that speech and the leaving and coming back concept pertained to those seeking citizenship. That also makes sense.


Go to his site, he hasn't changed plans for a new police force. And the similarity to Hitler only begins there. @Flaming Pie 's denial that Trump is some sort of moderate teddy bear and nothing like Hitler is delusional or ignorant or both.

How about his plans to increase policing of the country to make everybody safer? He's repeated again and again the lie of unprecedented violence in this country and that only he can make everybody safer. How will he do that without expanding federal control of the nation's police forces?


----------



## spandy (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, hillary is dropping in the polls and new leaks about her health.


A well deserved shit storm is heading her way. @ 3:30 the fun begins...


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Go to his site, he hasn't changed plans for a new police force. And the similarity to Hitler only begins there. @Flaming Pie 's denial that Trump is some sort of moderate teddy bear and nothing like Hitler is delusional or ignorant or both.
> 
> How about his plans to increase policing of the country to make everybody safer? He's repeated again and again the lie of unprecedented violence in this country and that only he can make everybody safer. How will he do that without expanding federal control of the nation's police forces?


https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform

Is it increasing the size of ICE to whats been recommended or ICE working with with the police and gang task forces? OMG, we must not increase policing to match the need. 

Most of what he addresses there, again, just makes sense.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform
> 
> Is it increasing the size of ICE to whats been recommended or ICE working with with the police and gang task forces? OMG, we must not increase policing to match the need.
> 
> Most of what he addresses there, again, just makes sense.


They don't understand that Obama and Attorney General Lynch have been neutering our immigration officers and policies. 

They are being instructed to only enforce PORTIONS of the law.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Hillary slipping in the nevada, ohio, florida.

She did indeed have pneumonia, according to a doctor summary. She will be back in a day or two.

Hope she makes the debates. Can't wait!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform
> 
> Is it increasing the size of ICE to whats been recommended or ICE working with with the police and gang task forces? OMG, we must not increase policing to match the need.
> 
> Most of what he addresses there, again, just makes sense.


Haaahahaaaa Selective reading you are.

He says "*Triple the number of ICE officers" on his website. *Which means adding 10,000 new officers to the force. And it's only the tip of the iceberg. In order to deport 11 million people in the two years that Trump promised, as well as incarcerate them until they are deported, he would be adding thousands more prison officers, hundreds of new prisons, expansion of the justice system just to process claims.

You think small Dave. It's not just about finding and arresting those people. Not only that, but ten thousand new officers is not enough. That is unless you use the Phillippine Dictator's method of summary executions to prod the targeted group to surrender voluntarily.

And you are focusing on one of Trump's multi prong attack on Democracy.

Trump is very much like Hitler.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 14, 2016)

Having exposed the apparent strong mutual dislike between The Obamas and The Clintons, the leaked Colin Powell emails had another gem of an admission about just what other 'elites' think of The Clintons... in particular Bill...

Just two years ago, Powell told billionaire megadonor Jeffrey Leeds just how he feels about *Hillary "I would rather not vote for her," *and *Bill "still dicking bimbos at home."*



_Source: @WillRahn_

Would love to be a fly on the wall when they next meet.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary slipping in the nevada, ohio, florida.
> 
> She did indeed have pneumonia, according to a doctor summary. She will be back in a day or two.
> 
> Hope she makes the debates. Can't wait!


You are ridiculously focused on the news you want to hear. 

_Practically unchanged from previous polling data:

Chance of winning

Hillary Clinton

64.1%

Donald Trump

35.8%_

These polls don't mean much yet. The only use is to give the campaign team information regarding where to put resources or how much risk to take. 

I can't wait to hear the debates either. I wonder if Trump is going to cringe like he did in Mexico or if he's going to be the bombastic off the rails undisciplined person we saw during the publican debates. Hillary is going to be unimpressive but careful and disciplined. You are going to hate her even more.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> Having exposed the apparent strong mutual dislike between The Obamas and The Clintons, the leaked Colin Powell emails had another gem of an admission about just what other 'elites' think of The Clintons... in particular Bill...
> 
> Just two years ago, Powell told billionaire megadonor Jeffrey Leeds just how he feels about *Hillary "I would rather not vote for her," *and *Bill "still dicking bimbos at home."*
> 
> ...


What are you trying to say?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Haaahahaaaa Selective reading you are.
> 
> He says "*Triple the number of ICE officers" on his website. *Which means adding 10,000 new officers to the force. And it's only the tip of the iceberg. In order to deport 11 million people in the two years that Trump promised, as well as incarcerate them until they are deported, he would be adding thousands more prison officers, hundreds of new prisons, expansion of the justice system just to process claims.
> 
> ...


I mentioned that in one of my first posts here today. It is not creating a new force but adding to the existing to meet the enforcement of laws already on the books. Nothing new and again the criminals are to be extracted first and then an assessment of the rest and how to address them in a "humane and efficient" method. <--this last part also in the paragraph you edited out. So you accuse of selected reading while only providing a selection. A bit hypocritial.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What are you trying to say?


* Newly Leaked Colin Powell Emails Confirm Clintons And Obamas Can't Stand Each Other*

by Tyler Durden
Sep 14, 2016 11:52 AM
716
SHARES
Twitter Facebook Reddit    
Seems that Colin Powell is the latest target of the hacking group DC Leaks which apparently posted a treasure trove of 30,000 emails from his private account late last night. One of the more interesting exchanges is the one below between Powell and Democratic mega donor Jeffrey Leeds which confirms what we've all known all along, namely that the *Clintons and Obamas can't stand each other. *

The email exchange was disclosed via the following tweet from Lee Fang at The Intercept:



The following email from Leeds to Powell on March 6, 2016 points out *Obama's disdain for his former Secretary of State saying that "I don't think the president would weep if she found herself in real legal trouble."* Well that seems so much more hostile than the friendly embraces and warm speeches we heard at the DNC.





Meanwhile the following email from a year earlier reveals that *Hillary "HATES that the President ("that man," as the Clintons call him) kicked her ass in 2008."*



Sounds eerily similar to when John McCain made the mistake of referring to Obama as "That One" in a debate which promptly led most of the mainstream media to label him a racist...somehow we suspect Hillary won't receive the same treatment.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> * Newly Leaked Colin Powell Emails Confirm Clintons And Obamas Can't Stand Each Other*
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Sep 14, 2016 11:52 AM
> ...


You put a lot of shit on screen but don't have much to say. I have no idea what point you are trying to make.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your rants about treating women with respect wouldn't ring so hollow if you didn't spend so much time calling hillary clinton an "evil hag", " rancid bitch", "cunt", "whore", "slut", "crack whore" and more when you aren't busy wishing death on her.


I'm not the one standing on a soap box degrading all who dare to take a different opinion than me,demanding others accept lgbtq+ blue hair weirdos & in the next breath attacking a woman about her sexuality,you are & that means u are a hypocrite who can't live by your own rules.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/positions/immigration-reform
> 
> Is it increasing the size of ICE to whats been recommended or ICE working with with the police and gang task forces? OMG, we must not increase policing to match the need.
> 
> Most of what he addresses there, again, just makes sense.


How do you know when Donald Trump is bullshitting about policy?

His beak is flapping.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I mentioned that in one of my first posts here today. It is not creating a new force but adding to the existing to meet the enforcement of laws already on the books. Nothing new and again the criminals are to be extracted first and then an assessment of the rest and how to address them in a "humane and efficient" method. <--this last part also in the paragraph you edited out. So you accuse of selected reading while only providing a selection. A bit hypocritial.


Actually, you are just focusing on the mechanics of Trump's proposal without considering what he's trying to do. He's expanding a police force for no good reason. Does not explain how he's going to cull 11 million people who are well hidden among the 300 million or so legal citizens. It's a massive police operation. Are we all going to need to carry a Citizen ID card or risk getting swept up in a raid? Can those officers enter a home to extract a person living there? Do they act on tips, break down doors, shoot dogs and haul people into the street based on those tips like the DEA currently does? @Flaming Pie worries about federal intrusive policies and this is an example of one that your and her candidate has built his campaign around.

To do what? Practically all the targeted people are peaceful productive contributors to the US society and its economy. The cost and loss of freedom isn't worth it.

Also, you miss the other aspects of the similarity between Hitler and Benedict Donald. Do you want me to spell them out again?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, you are just focusing on the mechanics of Trump's proposal without considering what he's trying to do. He's expanding a police force for no good reason. Does not explain how he's going to cull 11 million people who are well hidden among the 300 million or so legal citizens. It's a massive police operation. Are we all going to need to carry a Citizen ID card or risk getting swept up in a raid? Can those officers enter a home to extract a person living there? Do they act on tips, break down doors, shoot dogs and haul people into the street based on those tips like the DEA currently does? @Flaming Pie worries about federal intrusive policies and this is an example of one that your and her candidate has built his campaign around.
> 
> To do what? Practically all the targeted people are peaceful productive contributors to the US society and its economy. The cost and loss of freedom isn't worth it.
> 
> Also, you miss the other aspects of the similarity between Hitler and Benedict Donald. Do you want me to spell them out again?


No, I believe it is you dealing in fantasy and hyerbole. The culling of the 11 million is your red herring. His target is left to be defined. Defining illegals as illegal is just fine with me at this point. Again, YOU should actually read his immigration platform. Lots of good stuff there. 
Oh and you do know that Godwin's law exists to make fun of idiots and propagandists, right?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> How do you know when Donald Trump is bullshitting about policy?
> 
> His beak is flapping.


And I am betting that YOUR lips were moving as you typed the above.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Does not explain how he's going to cull 11 million people who are well hidden among the 300 million or so legal citizens. It's a massive police operation. Are we all going to need to carry a Citizen ID card or risk getting swept up in a raid? Can those officers enter a home to extract a person living there? Do they act on tips, break down doors, shoot dogs and haul people into the street based on those tips like the DEA currently does?



not much of a Holocaust scholar, but at the beginning of it, the Jews thought they were being relocated to concentration camps. They were able to pack 1 suitcase. sounds eerily like what Trump is suggesting. 

thought we were supposed to learn from the past?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm not the one standing on a soap box degrading all who dare to take a different opinion than me


actually, that's exactly what you are doing. the neo-nazi propaganda youtube videos add an especially nice touch of "crazy guy screaming on the corner" to your already unhinged, lunatic, eternally angry style of communication.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, I believe it is you dealing in fantasy and hyerbole. The culling of the 11 million is your red herring. His target is left to be defined. Defining illegals as illegal is just fine with me at this point. Again, YOU should actually read his immigration platform. Lots of good stuff there.
> Oh and you do know that Godwin's law exists to make fun of idiots and propagandists, right?


he said he wants to deport 16 million. that means the children of illegal immigrants who are united states citizens.

trump literally wants to deport american citizens.

you're OK with violating the constitution like that, just to sate your racist hatred? i can believe that.

you are one angry, racist, and hateful fucker.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> actually, that's exactly what you are doing. the neo-nazi propaganda youtube videos add an especially nice touch of "crazy guy screaming on the corner" to your already unhinged, lunatic, eternally angry style of communication.


haha your a jelly fish,not a single vertibre within your body 

cry bully


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> calling you out as a spineless hypocrite is so much more fun though


did you know you and the KKK are both supporting trump?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 14, 2016)

another reason KKKillary Klinton shouldn't be trusted,Kill end all Klintons KKK mentor folks


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler is more comparable to Hillary. Hillary wants expanded government control and intrusion.


Lol. You are simple minded.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, I believe it is you dealing in fantasy and hyerbole. The culling of the 11 million is your red herring. His target is left to be defined. Defining illegals as illegal is just fine with me at this point. Again, YOU should actually read his immigration platform. Lots of good stuff there.
> Oh and you do know that Godwin's law exists to make fun of idiots and propagandists, right?


When he said on August 31: 

Those here illegally have "one route and one route only: To return home and apply for re-entry like anybody else."

Explain how this does not mean all eleven million illegal immigrants must leave? Are you weaseling out on this because it is not specifically on his platform page? 

I did read his platform statement. He says green cards will only be issued to foreign workers abroad.

Trump's policy is like Hitler's policy of creating a new police force to capture, imprison and deport millions of peaceful contributing members of society. Trump is like Hitler in more ways than just this one way.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another reason KKKillary Klinton shouldn't be trusted,Kill end all Klintons KKK mentor folks


Did you know that David Duke all and other white supremacist leaders support Trump? They even say it's the duty of white people to vote for Benedict Donald.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They don't understand that Obama and Attorney General Lynch have been neutering our immigration officers and policies.
> 
> They are being instructed to only enforce PORTIONS of the law.


Can you give specifics on your sweeping assertion? I think not. 

I just don't understand why, given everything else that is going to hell in this country, we should commit such large resources to an effort that will hurt our economy. Explain to me please why deporting productive peaceful contributing members of society is a good thing?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> This is unfortunate but...
> I know more about you from reading you here than I do Duke. That in itself would have me voting opposite you. Uncle Puke liking your posts is like being backed by Pol Pot. So yeah, hard to keep dickheads and assholes from liking what you do or say.


remember when you were sporting that white supremacy avatar?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> This is unfortunate but...
> I know more about you from reading you here than I do Duke. That in itself would have me voting opposite you. Uncle Puke liking your posts is like being backed by Pol Pot. So yeah, hard to keep dickheads and assholes from liking what you do or say.


Do you have a point to make or is this just some sort of juvenile insult? 

As I said earlier to @Flaming Pie , I just don't understand why, given everything else that is going to hell in this country, we should commit such large resources to an effort that will hurt our economy. Explain to me please why deporting productive peaceful contributing members of society is a good thing?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, you are just focusing on the mechanics of Trump's proposal without considering what he's trying to do. He's expanding a police force for no good reason. Does not explain how he's going to cull 11 million people who are well hidden among the 300 million or so legal citizens. It's a massive police operation. Are we all going to need to carry a Citizen ID card or risk getting swept up in a raid? Can those officers enter a home to extract a person living there? Do they act on tips, break down doors, shoot dogs and haul people into the street based on those tips like the DEA currently does? @Flaming Pie worries about federal intrusive policies and this is an example of one that your and her candidate has built his campaign around.
> 
> To do what? Practically all the targeted people are peaceful productive contributors to the US society and its economy. The cost and loss of freedom isn't worth it.
> 
> Also, you miss the other aspects of the similarity between Hitler and Benedict Donald. Do you want me to spell them out again?


Enforcing immigration law is not government intrusion. It is the government protecting the borders from illegal trafficking of heroin, weapons, and people.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Enforcing immigration law is not government intrusion. It is the government protecting the borders from illegal trafficking of heroin, weapons, and people.


So in order to ferret out 11 million people in two years, how is that going to be done without intrusion?

The policy discussion is about catching and deporting people. When was heroin interdiction discussed? You are deflecting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> not much of a Holocaust scholar, but at the beginning of it, the Jews thought they were being relocated to concentration camps. They were able to pack 1 suitcase. sounds eerily like what Trump is suggesting.
> 
> thought we were supposed to learn from the past?


Not similar at all. We will be removing violent criminals; who traffic heroin and weapons.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So in order to ferret out 11 million people in two years, how is that going to be done without intrusion?


They are going to enforce existing law.

The border states WANT the borders secure.

Did you know the border patrol endorsed trump? They say the wall is an important tool.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are going to enforce existing law.
> 
> The border states WANT the borders secure.
> 
> Did you know the border patrol endorsed trump? They say the wall is an important tool.


I'm not talking about the border. Trump wants to expand the immigration police force by 10,000 people with the mission to find and deport 11 million peaceful and productive people. He said it would be done in two years. How can he get that done without search and seizures. How will they identify the illegals? What kind of identification will I have to carry so that I don't have to worry about being caught up in a sweep?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not similar at all. We will be removing violent criminals; who traffic heroin and weapons.


no, he said 16 million deportations.

since there are only 10-11 million or so people living here illegally, that means about 5 million children of illegal immigrants who are citizens.

let's hope they don't mistake your kid for an anchor baby.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not talking about the border. Trump wants to expand the immigration police force by 10,000 people with the mission to find and deport 11 million peaceful and productive people. He said it would be done in two years. How can he get that done without search and seizures. How will they identify the illegals? What kind of identification will I have to carry so that I don't have to worry about being caught up in a sweep?


...really?

Are you a legal citizen? 

The police already know about large communities of illegals. Sanctuary cities. 

A really important component of trumps plan is to make it very easy to verify citizenship electronically. It is illegal to hire illegals. Yet the companies rarely get the blame. The illegal is sometimes deported and then returns to the same job.

Source: my mexican-american mother-in-law. She also hates hillary.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, he said 16 million deportations.
> 
> since there are only 10-11 million or so people living here illegally, that means about 5 million children of illegal immigrants who are citizens.
> 
> let's hope they don't mistake your kid for an anchor baby.


Can @Flaming Pie prove it is not? Does the baby have a valid photo ID?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, he said 16 million deportations.
> 
> since there are only 10-11 million or so people living here illegally, that means about 5 million children of illegal immigrants who are citizens.
> 
> let's hope they don't mistake your kid for an anchor baby.


Birth certificates, SSC, Medical records...


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are going to enforce existing law.
> 
> The border states WANT the borders secure.
> 
> Did you know the border patrol endorsed trump? They say the wall is an important tool.


are you alright with your father inlaw being view as a terrorist


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can @Flaming Pie prove it is not? Does the baby have a valid photo ID?


Weak.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Birth certificates, SSC, Medical records...


what about your husband and your inlaws ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you alright with your father inlaw being view as a terrorist


Weak.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...really?
> 
> Are you a legal citizen?
> 
> ...


I am a legal citizen but your question is a valid one. Can I prove I'm a legal citizen if confronted by one of Trump's ICE warriors? What kind of ID would I have to produce? This all sounds intrusive to me.

I don't give a stinky shit about your MIL.


Flaming Pie said:


> Birth certificates, SSC, Medical records...


Does your birth certificate have a valid photo ID of the baby? How can you prove that baby is the one on the certificate?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what about your husband and your inlaws ?


They have em too.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Weak.


Trump won't think your inlaw is weak. He will be classified


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Birth certificates, SSC, Medical records...


let's hope you never lose them, even for a second.

if you are so neglectful that even your indoor, climate controlled buds get rotted out from mold, let's hope that the same doesn't happen to that birth certificate.

buy a fire proof safe while you're at it, if you can afford to do so on your hubby's $12 an hour wage.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I am a legal citizen but your question is a valid one. Can I prove I'm a legal citizen if confronted by one of Trump's ICE warriors? What kind of ID would I have to produce? This all sounds intrusive to me.
> 
> I don't give a stinky shit about your MIL.
> 
> Does your birth certificate have a valid photo ID of the baby? How can you prove that baby is the one on the certificate?


You wont be "confronted" unless you have commited a crime, applied for a job illegally, or were discovered to be illegal through a report.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They have em too.


so you looked at all your in-laws documentation... I smell bullshit


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You wont be "confronted" unless you have commited a crime, applied for a job illegally, or were discovered to be illegal through a report.


your in-laws are rapist, murderers and drug dealers...per Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Weak.


Not at all. This is the crux of the issue. Trump -- and your stupid ass MIL -- are talking about unleashing ten thousand ICE officers onto the public with the orders to find and detain 11 million people. They are spread out across the country and Trump's campaign promise is to deport them all within two years. How are they going to do this without some sort of standard citizenship ID?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's hope you never lose them, even for a second.
> 
> if you are so neglectful that even you indoor, climate controlled buds get rotted out from mold, let's hope that the same doesn't happen to that birth certificate.
> 
> buy a fire proof safe while you're at it, if you can afford to do so on your hubby's $12 an hour wage.


I Have a safe. My air conditioner died this year. High heat and humidity equals mold. Husband doesnt work at 12$/hr job anymore. 

You ever take a look at that link of ISIS rape, beheading, and mass slaughter? Think you may denounce them?

If you do not call ISIS deplorable right now, I will assume you are a terrorist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You wont be "confronted" unless you have commited a crime, applied for a job illegally, or were discovered to be illegal through a report.


let's hope no racist moron ever reports you as possibly illegal.

it's not like nitro harley considers your hispanic child to be something he "doesn't see a solution anytime soon" for.

dumbass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your in-laws are rapist, murderers and drug dealers...per Trump


her own neighbors are gonna call the deportation force on her with all the mexicans and iraqis she is harboring.

she will be a victim of her own stupidity and racism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not at all. This is the crux of the issue. Trump -- and your stupid ass MIL -- are talking about unleashing ten thousand ICE officers onto the public with the orders to find and detain 11 million people. They are spread out across the country and Trump's campaign promise is to deport them all within two years. How are they going to do this without some sort of standard citizenship ID?


All these systems are in place already. We just need to have a force capable of executing the law.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You wont be "confronted" unless you have commited a crime, applied for a job illegally, or were discovered to be illegal through a report.


This is not what Trump said he'd do. He said that all eleven million illegal immigrants will be deported within two years. How can they do that if the have to wait for eleven million peaceful people who have a lower crime rate than the general populace to commit a crime?

Also, if I do commit a crime and don't have proper ID does that mean I will be deported? This all sounds very intrusive to me.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I Have a safe. My air conditioner died this year. High heat and humidity equals mold. Husband doesnt work at 12$/hr job anymore.
> 
> You ever take a look at that link of ISIS rape, beheading, and mass slaughter? Think you may denounce them?
> 
> If you do not call ISIS deplorable right now, I will assume you are a terrorist.


speaking of rape. Why was you husband kicked out of the service ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I Have a safe. My air conditioner died this year. High heat and humidity equals mold. Husband doesnt work at 12$/hr job anymore.
> 
> You ever take a look at that link of ISIS rape, beheading, and mass slaughter? Think you may denounce them?
> 
> If you do not call ISIS deplorable right now, I will assume you are a terrorist.


wow, what a thrill ride.

that went from an eloquent defense of moldy bud, to an impassioned plea of "did you even watch the video??????", to "U R A TERORISMMZZ!" all in three lines.

i am rapt. 

but you still never told me if you are OK with deporting american citizens who are children.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> let's hope no racist moron ever reports you as possibly illegal.
> 
> it's not like nitro harley considers your hispanic child to be something he "doesn't see a solution anytime soon" for.
> 
> dumbass.


A simple database check will show we are citizens. We are in so many. Mortgage, bank, drivers license, Voter registration, etc


Fogdog said:


> This is not what Trump said he'd do. He said that all eleven million illegal immigrants will be deported within two years. How can they do that if the have to wait for eleven million peaceful people who have a lower crime rate than the general populace to commit a crime?
> 
> Also, if I do commit a crime and don't have proper ID does that mean I will be deported? This all sounds very intrusive to me.


The crime rate for illegal immigrants is 100%


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, what a thrill ride.
> 
> that went from an eloquent defense of moldy bud, to an impassioned plea of "did you even watch the video??????", to "U R A TERORISMMZZ!" all in three lines.
> 
> ...


So it was good for you too?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> This is not what Trump said he'd do. He said that all eleven million illegal immigrants will be deported within two years. How can they do that if the have to wait for eleven million peaceful people who have a lower crime rate than the general populace to commit a crime?
> 
> Also, if I do commit a crime and don't have proper ID does that mean I will be deported? This all sounds very intrusive to me.


trump is already encouraging people to snitch on their own neighbors.

they will find pie's moldy little grow when they come to check the papers of her mother in law, father in law, husband, and child.

then they will really be up shit's creek with mommy in jail for growing and daddy having to get by on $12 an hour and trump's shitty childcare plan.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> All these systems are in place already. We just need to have a force capable of executing the law.


Explain to me what systems are in place? 

What about people who already are having problems obtaining photo ID's so that they can vote. Some people have their names spelled wrong on their birth certificate. They can't get a valid ID to vote without spending $250 to change the record and that's just the beginning of the hassle for them. If they don't get that done in time do they get deported too? This all sounds very intrusive to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is already encouraging people to snitch on their own neighbors.
> 
> they will find pie's moldy little grow when they come to check the papers of her mother in law, father in law, husband, and child.
> 
> then they will really be up shit's creek with mommy in jail for growing and daddy having to get by on $12 an hour and trump's shitty childcare plan.


This is all very intrusive. Maybe @Flaming Pie should vote for Clinton because she doesn't support intrusive programs like this one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> speaking of rape. Why was you husband kicked out of the service ?


So are you defending the atrocities of ISIS? By the power of association, you are an ISIS sympathizer. 

Isn't that how it works in the world you fools live in?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So are you defending the atrocities of ISIS? By the power of association, you are an ISIS sympathizer.
> 
> Isn't that how it works in the world you fools live in?


why did your husband not fight ISIS before he got kicked out the service


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you alright with your father inlaw being view as a terrorist


I asked her this when I joined months ago...very sad, truly. 

When I think of my *own* in-laws (Lebanese, some of which follow variations of Muslim faiths) it makes me sick and frightened for them....we've legitimately got a Pol Pot/Hitler vying for control of the country! 
Sadly, the notions of "SS papers", "medical records", etc. never seem to end up mattering much when stormtroopers/mercs smash your doors and windows in one evening while you and the fam are jacking off and watching Disney DVDs....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why did your husband not fight ISIS before he got kicked out the service


why doesn't he go fight them now?

paid mercenaries with the pershmergas get paid way more than $12 an hour, and they'd actually be confronting this threat they are so worried about.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I asked her this when I joined months ago...very sad, truly.
> 
> When I think of my *own* in-laws (Lebanese, some of which follow variations of Muslim faiths) it makes me sick and frightened for them....we've legitimately got a Pol Pot/Hitler vying for control of the country!
> Sadly, the notions of "SS papers", "medical records", etc. never seem to end up mattering much when stormtroopers/mercs smash your doors and windows in one evening while you and the fam are jacking off and watching Disney DVDs....


Exactly what I've been driving at, though more indirectly. They are going to train and unleash 10,000 more federal officers onto the public with the mission of finding, detaining, processing through the justice system and deporting 11 million people within two years. I want to know what their next mission will be. But before then, I'm asking what do @bravedave and @Flaming Pie think that operation will look like? It sounds like a major police action that will have to be carried out intrusively on the public at large. 

As @UncleBuck suggests, Trump expects neighbors to snitch on each other and says people who don't are subject to harsh penalties.

The mission looks very much like the DEA's war on drugs. Only they will be raiding families and taking away their mother or father or sons or maybe the whole family. How does anybody prevent those officers from hauling them away upon suspicion of being here illegally? Who will look after their property when they are in prison? Nobody is my guess. What a heartless fucking piece of shit this proposal is.

This all sounds very much like Nazi Germany and rule under Hitler.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly what I've been driving at, though more indirectly. They are going to train and unleash 10,000 more federal officers onto the public with the mission of finding, detaining, processing through the justice system and deporting 11 million people within two years. I want to know what their next mission will be. But before then, I'm asking what do @bravedave and @Flaming Pie think that operation will look like? It sounds like a major police action that will have to be carried out intrusively on the public at large.
> 
> As @UncleBuck suggests, Trump expects neighbors to snitch on each other and says people who don't are subject to harsh penalties.
> 
> ...


They will be reeducated, relocated and their property will be sold to fund our Glorious Reic...country!

Maybe "they" can be "concentrated" into some kind of "camps"?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A simple database check will show we are citizens. We are in so many. Mortgage, bank, drivers license, Voter registration, etc
> 
> The crime rate for illegal immigrants is 100%


You don't know anything. Illegal immigrants have managed to obtain mortgages, driver's licenses, even fake birth certificates. How does this new operation ferret them out within the two year time limit that Trump promised without some new ID program?

You are right, illegally entering the country or remaining in this country is a crime. Where we differ is what to do about the people who are peacefully living here and contributing to the welfare of our society. Removing those people from their places in the US will cause a net loss to this country. I don't understand why, when we have so much else that needs resources, we should do harm to the economy and the community by taking these actions? 

Personally, I think this is a sham and the real intent is to create a police state under the thumb of an authoritarian right wing government. But I admit this is my opinion and so I'm arguing about the facts behind this operation. It sounds very intrusive to me.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

And then there is this quote from Chris Christie, one of Benedict Donald's surrogates and director of in charge of planning for Trump's transition into the President's office.

_If he wins the presidency, Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump would seek to purge the federal government of officials appointed by Democratic President Barack Obama and could ask Congress to pass legislation making it easier to fire public workers, Trump ally, Chris Christie, said on Tuesday._

*The Law for the Restoration of the Professional Civil Service* became law within months after Hitler came into office as Chancellor. It removed Jews and anybody who was not seen as loyal to Hitler from positions in the German government. It gave Hitler complete control of the government.

So, Trump's advisor and director of the transition team says Trump will direct his teame to clean out disloyal government workers. A very similar action taken by Hitler. Trump is working from Hitler's own play book. Of course, federal workers have protections under the law and so we can expect Trump to begin to dismantle worker's rights in this country as a part of his actions to cleanse the government of workers who may be disloyal to him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And then there is this quote from Chris Christie, one of Benedict Donald's surrogates and director of in charge of planning for Trump's transition into the President's office.
> 
> _If he wins the presidency, Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump would seek to purge the federal government of officials appointed by Democratic President Barack Obama and could ask Congress to pass legislation making it easier to fire public workers, Trump ally, Chris Christie, said on Tuesday._
> 
> ...


sounds very intrusive to me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why did your husband not fight ISIS before he got kicked out the service


When was he kicked out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sounds very intrusive to me.


Every president has the power to replace generals and officials in the DOJ. They can appoint or replace.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every president has the power to replace generals and officials in the DOJ. They can appoint or replace.


your brain don't work good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your brain don't work good.


Obama did it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Every president has the power to replace generals and officials in the DOJ. They can appoint or replace.


Did you not read the quote? Christie also talked about making it easier to fire federal workers, not just appointed officials. This was in the context of cleaning out "disloyal" workers. Of course, you just wave your hands and disregard it. But I agree with @UncleBuck that dismantling worker's rights and clearing the government of workers solely based upon their loyalty to the authoritarian leader is an intrusive action.

Getting back to your earlier statement:



Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler is more comparable to Hillary. Hillary wants expanded government control and intrusion.


What exactly are you talking about when you say Hillary wants more government control and intrusion? I've rebutted your statement to show how very intrusive Benedict Donald is planning to be. Please give examples of what you think make Hillary worse than Trump in this regard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama did it.


household incomes are up, poverty is down, crime is down, and the uninsured rate is down.

thanks obama.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 14, 2016)

I wish someone would start the 'Hillary CAN be thrusted' thread.....maybe show some shots of her from the 60s/70s, Bill going down on her, maybe a black dude screwing her (she was always the activist in college, big proponent of Civil Rights)....lesbian stuff...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I wish someone would start the 'Hillary CAN be thrusted' thread.....maybe show some shots of her from the 60s/70s, Bill going down on her, maybe a black dude screwing her (she was always the activist in college, big proponent of Civil Rights)....lesbian stuff...


I think that @UncleBuck started one a while ago. It drew the appropriate jeers from RIU wing nuts but didn't get the same attention as this one. It's buried several pages back due to inattention. 

The reality is that the media rarely publishes postive things to say about anybody. Also, most of the good actions Hillary is associated with that might engender trust are complicated, like her actions to expand access to healthcare for low income children. Wing nuts usually can only read or post incomplete sentences so they can't understand stuff like that.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When was he kicked out?


your husband got with the wrong crowd in the service and was ratted out.
Was he running around raping and selling drugs ?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you have a point to make or is this just some sort of juvenile insult?
> 
> As I said earlier to @Flaming Pie , I just don't understand why, given everything else that is going to hell in this country, we should commit such large resources to an effort that will hurt our economy. Explain to me please why deporting productive peaceful contributing members of society is a good thing?


Fogfraud, you are becoming a one trick pony. My point and insult were obvious. You play dumb like a natural.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 14, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Fogfraud, you are becoming a one trick pony. My point and insult were obvious. You play dumb like a natural.


Actually, Dave, you don't have anything. If I sound repetitive it's because shitheads like you continue to claim Trump is some sort of kind and gentle tyrant. So, all I can do is say no, he's proposing some really intrusive government police state actions. Trump is very much like Hitler and he's proposing measures that will triple the size of the police with the charter to tear apart families and communities. Tell me how I can be more entertaining, when I speak that truth.

By the way, remember those Republican officials at Flint Michigan that you were science denying for in order to say that nothing was wrong? Charges have been filed and the dominoes are starting to fall. Yes, I am repeating myself. Facts don't change and I can't alter that just to avoid repeating these facts or the fact that you were a dumbshit back then and a dumbshit now. Ooops, repeated myself.

Just like the fact that Trump's plans for this country are very much like the one's Hitler had for Germany. Ooops repeated myself again.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Hillary`s doctor released her health record, Hillary is in excellent physical condition and fit to be the President of the United States.

Any takers ?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, Dave, you don't have anything. If I sound repetitive it's because shitheads like you continue to claim Trump is some sort of kind and gentle tyrant. So, all I can do is say no, he's proposing some really intrusive government police state actions. Trump is very much like Hitler and he's proposing measures that will triple the size of the police with the charter to tear apart families and communities. Tell me how I can be more entertaining, when I speak that truth.
> 
> By the way, remember those Republican officials at Flint Michigan that you were science denying for in order to say that nothing was wrong? Charges have been filed and the dominoes are starting to fall. Yes, I am repeating myself. Facts don't change and I can't alter that just to avoid repeating these facts or the fact that you were a dumbshit back then and a dumbshit now. Ooops, repeated myself.
> 
> Just like the fact that Trump's plans for this country are very much like the one's Hitler had for Germany. Ooops repeated myself again.


You invent scenerios and then refer to them as fact and truth. You're the the perfect Hillary follower. Over and above that, your analogies are stupid and weak but Considering the source... not surprised.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, Dave, you don't have anything. If I sound repetitive it's because shitheads like you continue to claim Trump is some sort of kind and gentle tyrant. So, all I can do is say no, he's proposing some really intrusive government police state actions. Trump is very much like Hitler and he's proposing measures that will triple the size of the police with the charter to tear apart families and communities. Tell me how I can be more entertaining, when I speak that truth.
> 
> By the way, remember those Republican officials at Flint Michigan that you were science denying for in order to say that nothing was wrong? Charges have been filed and the dominoes are starting to fall. Yes, I am repeating myself. Facts don't change and I can't alter that just to avoid repeating these facts or the fact that you were a dumbshit back then and a dumbshit now. Ooops, repeated myself.
> 
> Just like the fact that Trump's plans for this country are very much like the one's Hitler had for Germany. Ooops repeated myself again.


Oh and you are right, facts do not change. Please link to my science denying in the Flint thread. Matter of fact link to anything I have not been vindicated on. I was only there telling the usual dickheads that they were getting ahead of the facts and to put their fire and pitchforks down until things were sorted out. So the Governor has been charged? No...he has not. Sorry, I embarrassed you so badly there that you are compelled to rewrite history...also not surprised.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually, Dave, you don't have anything. If I sound repetitive it's because shitheads like you continue to claim Trump is some sort of kind and gentle tyrant. So, all I can do is say no, he's proposing some really intrusive government police state actions. Trump is very much like Hitler and he's proposing measures that will triple the size of the police with the charter to tear apart families and communities. Tell me how I can be more entertaining, when I speak that truth.
> 
> By the way, remember those Republican officials at Flint Michigan that you were science denying for in order to say that nothing was wrong? Charges have been filed and the dominoes are starting to fall. Yes, I am repeating myself. Facts don't change and I can't alter that just to avoid repeating these facts or the fact that you were a dumbshit back then and a dumbshit now. Ooops, repeated myself.
> 
> Just like the fact that Trump's plans for this country are very much like the one's Hitler had for Germany. Ooops repeated myself again.


Trump said the flint water crisis was a failure at every level of government. Which is true. Repubs and dems failed the people of flint.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary`s doctor released her health record, Hillary is in excellent physical condition and fit to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Any takers ?


I heard it was a one page letter. So much for criticism of trump in that regard. Lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your husband got with the wrong crowd in the service and was ratted out.
> Was he running around raping and selling drugs ?


When?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump also pointed out how ironic it was that it used to be that they built cars in Flint and you didn't want to drink the water in Mexico while now they are building cars in Mexico and you shouldn't drink the water in Flint. Sad but true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When?


You got trashed in tiny chat last night. Something about being globular and pudgy and a dyke haircut, they gag when they read your sex advice, etc. Not gonna name names. I kept it classy though


----------



## londonfog (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When?


you tell us.
or are you forgetting which story this personality has told.
What did your husband do that made others tell on him. Was he raping and selling drugs on base ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Was he raping and selling drugs on base ?


C'mon man, you are smarter than this! Of COURSE he was selling drugs and raping - ALL Mexicans do that, duhhhhh!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you tell us.
> or are you forgetting which story this personality has told.
> What did your husband do that made others tell on him. Was he raping and selling drugs on base ?


Why don't you tell me? You claim to know so much. 



londonfog said:


> why did your husband not fight ISIS before he got kicked out the service


What year was he discharged? What branch, mos, and base did my husband work in?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> C'mon man, you are smarter than this! Of COURSE he was selling drugs and raping - ALL Mexicans do that, duhhhhh!
> 
> View attachment 3781301
> 
> View attachment 3781302


He never said that. One person "claimed" he said that.

In reference to the mexican comment: He was speaking about ILLEGAL immigrants. When mexico sends its people over illegally, they are sending their criminals, drugs, and rapists.

He never said "They're". He said "their". Big Difference.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> You got trashed in tiny chat last night. Something about being globular and pudgy and a dyke haircut, they gag when they read your sex advice, etc. Not gonna name names. I kept it classy though


Oh noez! 

Glad to hear you won't be snitching this time around. There is hope for even the lowest of the low.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He never said that. One person "claimed" he said that.
> 
> In reference to the mexican comment: He was speaking about ILLEGAL immigrants. When mexico sends its people over illegally, they are sending their criminals, drugs, and rapists.
> 
> He never said "They're". He said "their". Big Difference.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Contrary to popular belief, America doesn't own the Internet. But it does, currently, oversee the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN), the nonprofit entity that controls the critically important Domain Naming System (DNS), which is responsible for coordinating the domain namehierarchy and IP addressing for the entire Internet.

This week it was announced that, by prior arrangement, ICANN will be cut loose on 1 October 2016 from its sole government steward, the U.S. Commerce Department’s National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA), and become answerable to multiple stakeholders worldwide, including countries, businesses and technical bodies.

http://www.snopes.com/2016/08/19/america-to-hand-off-internet/


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He never said that. One person "claimed" he said that.
> 
> In reference to the mexican comment: He was speaking about ILLEGAL immigrants. When mexico sends its people over illegally, they are sending their criminals, drugs, and rapists.
> 
> He never said "They're". He said "their". Big Difference.


Do you assume some are good people? And did you even watch the video?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Contrary to popular belief, America doesn't own the Internet. But it does, currently, oversee the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN), the nonprofit entity that controls the critically important Domain Naming System (DNS), which is responsible for coordinating the domain namehierarchy and IP addressing for the entire Internet.
> 
> This week it was announced that, by prior arrangement, ICANN will be cut loose on 1 October 2016 from its sole government steward, the U.S. Commerce Department’s National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA), and become answerable to multiple stakeholders worldwide, including countries, businesses and technical bodies.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/2016/08/19/america-to-hand-off-internet/


 Is there a video I can watch?

You have killed my erection btw


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I heard it was a one page letter. So much for criticism of trump in that regard. Lol



Yup, Trump, who don`t cough, bobble his head around like a ball joint, fall down on the way to the car, wear special glasses or suffer seizures will be on DR. Oz show today, he gives his health report to Oz. It basically says he`s fat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Yup, Trump, who don`t cough, bobble his head around like a ball joint, fall down on the way to the car, wear special glasses or suffer seizures will be on DR. Oz show today, he gives his health report to Oz. It basically says he`s fat.


He's 70 years old, 235 pounds, eats only fast food, doesn't exercise and has high cholesterol. A prime candidate for heart disease, the deadliest killer in America.

A walking heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> DR. Oz show today, he gives his health report to Oz. It basically says he`s fat, stupid, old, hideous inside and out, a rapist, a bigot, a pedophile, a shill 'businessman', a tinpot dictator, and an obnoxious clown.


"Doctor" Oz, lol. Big pharma/media shill.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Trump is surging in the polls!

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/latest_polls/president/

*Thursday, September 15
Race/Topic (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein CBS News/NY Times Clinton 42, Trump 42, Johnson 8, Stein 4 *Tie*

General Election: Trump vs. Clinton CBS News/NY Times Clinton 46, Trump 44 *Clinton +2*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Rasmussen Reports Clinton 40, Trump 42, Johnson 7, Stein 2 *Trump +2*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson Rasmussen Reports* Clinton 40, Trump 42, Johnson 7 *Trump +2*
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton LA Times/USC Tracking Clinton 41, Trump 47 *Trump +6*
North Carolina: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson Civitas (R) Clinton 42, Trump 42, Johnson 5 *Tie*


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> He's 70 years old, 335 pounds, eats only rich foods and pussy, doesn't exercise and is always high. A prime candidate for heart disease, the deadliest killer in America.
> 
> A walking heart attack waiting to happen.


Jeeeze, thanks a _lot_, man.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Doctor" Oz, lol. Big pharma/media shill.


https://assets.donaldjtrump.com/DJT_Medical_Records_.pdf


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump is surging in the polls!
> 
> http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/latest_polls/president/
> 
> ...


you think that being tied in north carolina, an easy romney state, is a good thing?

poor stupid pie. poor globular, dyke haircutted pie.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> He's 70 years old, 235 pounds, eats only fast food, doesn't exercise and has high cholesterol. A prime candidate for heart disease, the deadliest killer in America.
> 
> A walking heart attack waiting to happen.



That`s the most truth you ever said about Trump. In one sentence too. Still he`s the healthier of the two Candidates. He like any American can easily manage his condition by himself. Hillary cannot,


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://assets.donaldjtrump.com/DJT_Medical_Records_.pdf


a single paragraph from this guy?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Doctor" Oz, lol. Big pharma/media shill.



I think more of a PR thing for Trump. Ratings being the goal of CBS Oz show. I bet he asks Oz about his opinion on what he sees in Hillary`s health, and Oz will have to stay quiet on it. Oz is a Cardiologist and Heart Surgeon, Doctor enough for me to listen too.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a single paragraph from this guy?


I saw this 'wacky doc' character in a shitty movie a few years ago!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That`s the most truth you ever said about Trump. In one sentence too. Still he`s the healthier of the two Candidates. He like any American can easily manage his condition by himself. Hillary cannot,


he's obese, suffering from calcium buildup in his coronary arteries, does not exercise, and eats only fast food.

his CAC score is 98. that means he likely has heart disease. at his age, a heart attack in the next 3 years is almost a 100% guaranteed event.

and his mental illnesses remain completely undiagnosed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I saw this 'wacky doc' character in a shitty movie a few years ago!
> 
> View attachment 3781352


i think his doctor sold me weed last time i was visiting long beach on vacation.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i think his doctor sold me weed last time i was visiting long beach on vacation.


The guy already outed the whole scene as a fraud. Something about his website being a front for selling teddy bears. Not even kidding, Google it. 
His entire run for office - parody/prank or not - is playing out like the plot of a 1980s sex comedy, lol. It's bordering on surreal....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3781321



I asked some of the people jumping the fence trying to live in America what they are running from, they told me Mexico is bad and full of murderers, thieves, drugs, crime, rapists, and corruption in the government.

If you do the same, you will get the same answer, they are not leaving prosperity. They are not running from Santa Clause. They are running from what Trump said. Go ahead,, ask a few Why are they are leaving ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I asked some of the people jumping the fence trying to live in America what they are running from, they told me Mexico is bad and full of murderers, thieves, drugs, crime, rapists, and corruption in the government.
> 
> If you do the same, you will get the same answer, they are not leaving prosperity. They are not running from Santa Clause. They are running from what Trump said. Go ahead,, ask a few Why are they are leaving ?


net immigration is at a standstill you retard.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> net immigration is at a standstill you retard.



Mexico is still full of crime and corruption, weather they are running or standing still. Your newsflash is a ploy.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Mexico is still full of crime and corruption, weather they are running or standing still. Your newsflash is a ploy.


What about tacos?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Mexico is still full of crime and corruption, weather they are running or standing still. Your newsflash is a ploy.


there is more crime here though.

http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Mexico/United-States/Crime

and you are still a retard.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there is more crime here though.
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/country-info/compare/Mexico/United-States/Crime
> 
> and you are still a retard.



Well duh, there`s 300 million of us. and I`m the retard.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

Hey what happened to that guy with the Cap Kirk avatar?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What about tacos?



Their taco`s are not good ole Mexican food anymore. They`re more like taco flavored tofu now. Only the resorts guarded by the Cartels from crime still serve "ole Mexican"


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey what happened to that guy with the Cap Kirk avatar?


 Scotty beamed him up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well duh, there`s 300 million of us. and I`m the retard.


per capita, retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey what happened to that guy with the Cap Kirk avatar?


abandon got a little annoyed that no one else was going for jill stein.

but i don't even think that jill stein is voting for jill stein.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> per capita, retard.



Not when you have such large real estate. California and Boston are 6 Mexico`s apart for Christ sake dude. What happens in San Fran, aint even the same culture as what happens in Hartford.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump said the flint water crisis was a failure at every level of government. Which is true. Repubs and dems failed the people of flint.


Trump says that about everything. 

The problem in Flint was caused entirely by a Republican controlled government's decision to save a few bucks while overriding experts who very clearly told them the switch violated clean water regulations. That said, I blame the electorate for putting those Bozos in office. They voted for people who say government is the cause of all their problems. Who can be surprised about those people going forth and causing problems?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary`s doctor released her health record, Hillary is in excellent physical condition and fit to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Any takers ?


Trump released his redacted records. They say he is fat, out of shape and takes blood pressure medication. Otherwise, healthy as a horse who has been put out to pasture because it can no longer do the job.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump says that about everything.
> 
> The problem in Flint was caused entirely by a Republican controlled government's decision to save a few bucks while overriding experts who very clearly told them the switch violated clean water regulations. That said, I blame the electorate for putting those Bozos in office. They voted for people who say government is the cause of all their problems. Who can be surprised about those people going forth and causing problems?


Not true. More lies from the propagandist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Not true. More lies from the propagandist.


it's actually verifiably true. he was simply reciting mundane facts which can be verified independently by anyone.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump released his redacted records. They say he is fat, out of shape and takes blood pressure medication. Otherwise, healthy as a horse who has been put out to pasture because it can no longer do the job.



Are you saying that he .."Hillary`d" them ? Half the country is fat and vote.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Not true. More lies from the propagandist.


Brilliant analysis, Dave. (snicker)


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Are you saying that he .."Hillary`d" them ? Half the country is fat and vote.


Oh yeah, Trump's just fine. He's doing about as well as any overweight male 70 year old who doesn't exercise. I don't think this is an issue at all.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yeah, Trump's just fine. He's doing about as well as any overweight male 70 year old who doesn't exercise. I don't think this is an issue at all.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's actually verifiably true. he was simply reciting mundane facts which can be verified independently by anyone.


I'm beginning to understand why some people are drawn to right wingnut ideology. Truthy is more fun than facts. Facts are mundane and don't change. Dave and Pie can say anything they want and change their story any time. Facts, such as the one about how Michigan government is completely controlled by Republicans and that the Republican head of the Michigan DEQ who was appointed by the Republican Governor is shown through public documents to have over-ridden the advice of scientists and engineers who told them that switching the water source for Flint without investing in additional water treatment did not meet Clean Water Act regulations and then denied reports about rocket-high levels of lead found in tests done on the blood of children in Flint as well as denied that Flint water was found to be high in lead. Those facts are simply not as fun as the made up shit, such as: "all the residents of Flint need to do is run the water for a few minutes to clear up the problem but they are too stupid to do that". I mean, which story do you think a racist shithead would prefer?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yeah, Trump's just fine. He's doing about as well as any overweight male 70 year old who doesn't exercise. I don't think this is an issue at all.




He`s going on the Presidential diet. No more Dunk`n Doughnuts or Burger King.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone got recent video of news on hillary? A speech? Photograph?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he's obese, suffering from calcium buildup in his coronary arteries, does not exercise, and eats only fast food.
> 
> his CAC score is 98. that means he likely has heart disease. at his age, a heart attack in the next 3 years is almost a 100% guaranteed event.
> 
> and his mental illnesses remain completely undiagnosed.


His score is 98 you say?

A positive test means that CAD is present, regardless of whether or not the patient is experiencing any symptoms. The amount of calcification—expressed as the calcium score—may help to predict the likelihood of a myocardial infarction (heart attack) in the coming years and helps your medical doctor or cardiologist decide whether the patient may need to take preventive medicine or undertake other measures such as diet and exercise to lower the risk for heart attack.

The extent of CAD is graded according to your calcium score:

Calcium Score Presence of CAD
0 No evidence of CAD
1-10 Minimal evidence of CAD
11-100 Mild evidence of CAD
101-400 Moderate evidence of CAD
Over 400 Extensive evidence of CAD



You are a troll. He has an good CAC/CAD score for a man his age.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh yeah, Trump's just fine. He's doing about as well as any overweight male 70 year old who doesn't exercise. I don't think this is an issue at all.


his CAC score is 98. anything over 100 means heart disease.

the guy is a heart attack waiting to happen.

hillary's CAC score is 0, btw.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Brilliant analysis, Dave. (snicker)


Not sure about brilliant but certainly the truth. Both are things that elude you .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

She's back on the trail. She said she will be discussing her health.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Women have naturally lower CAC scores.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

She reappears; answering the difficult questions.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Women have naturally lower CAC scores.


well that, and she doesn't eat fast food exclusively.

trump is gonna have the big one. soon.

*Results*
*After you have the test, talk with your doctor about your results.

Your test result is a number that is your calcium score. The score can range from 0 to more than 400. Any score over 100 means that you are likely to have heart disease. The higher your score, the greater your chance of having a heart attack.

People who score between 100 and 400 or higher, and who are at medium risk for heart disease, are more likely to have a heart attack in the next 3 to 5 years than people who score 0.2*

http://www.webmd.com/heart-disease/cardiac-calcium-scoring#3


you want to stick an obese septuagenarian with heart disease in there?

i mean, forget his overtly fascist policies for a second. can't you see he is sick and unhealthy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

Live feed on hillary speech above. She is set to start at 3:45.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 15, 2016)

So now her doctor says it is a mild case of non-contagious pneumonia.

How does a mild case of pneumonia cause someone to pass out? When is a case serious? When it kills ya?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So now her doctor says it is a mild case of non-contagious pneumonia.
> 
> How does a mild case of pneumonia cause someone to pass out? When is a case serious? When it kills ya?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/296134-poll-clinton-trump-deadlocked-in-virginia

Donald Trump is gaining ground on Hillary Clinton in the swing state of Virginia, according to a new poll.

Clinton leads Trump by 3 points among likely voters in the state, within the margin of error for the survey by the University of Mary Washington’s Center for Leadership and Media Studies.

The tightening race in Virginia, where Clinton led by double digits earlier this summer, comes amid a slew of presidential battleground polls that show growing support for Trump. Polls this week have found the Republican leading in Ohio and Nevada, and closing the gap in other crucial states.

The Virginia poll, released Thursday, found that 40 percent of Virginia's likely voters support Clinton, compared with 37 percent who back Trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/15/us/politics/hillary-clinton-haiti.html?_r=0


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

She looks pissed off at one point. Lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She looks pissed off at one point. Lol


Sometimes it is hard to talk slow enough for TRUMP! supporters.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 15, 2016)

Goddamn Pie, you are a regular Tokyo Rose of TRUMP!dom. Did they promise to give you a badge and a whip?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why don't you tell me? You claim to know so much.
> 
> 
> 
> What year was he discharged? What branch, mos, and base did my husband work in?


What I'm I claiming to know ? Only what you tell us.
You stated you and your family had to go on welfare because your husband got told on in the military ? I only want to know was he running around raping and selling drugs,
Hell I didn't even know what branch until you used MOS. Why are you now ashamed of your husband ?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Doctor" Oz, lol. Big pharma/media shill.


Wait until if Trump becomes President.
He is going to put Dr. Oz under investigation for being Muslim


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

Nobody in this administration or within the establishment can be trusted,including Hillary Clinton.

New wikileaks hacked emails show even president Obama couldn't resist getting in on the pay for play selling of offices.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Nobody in this administration or within the establishment can be trusted,including Hillary Clinton.
> 
> New wikileaks hacked emails show even president Obama couldn't resist getting in on the pay for play selling of offices.


Youre busy crawling up asses while trumps corrupt practices are on the front page. This defines you as willfully ignorant, witless asshole, flaccid lout etc.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/15/us/politics/hillary-clinton-haiti.html?_r=0


You fucking phony bag of hypocrite shit. As if you ever gave one fuck about haiti. Fucking shameless pos.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What I'm I claiming to know ? Only what you tell us.
> You stated you and your family had to go on welfare because your husband got told on in the military ? I only want to know was he running around raping and selling drugs,
> Hell I didn't even know what branch until you used MOS. Why are you now ashamed of your husband ?


Who said I was ashamed? Oh sure I was ashamed back then. I reamed him a new asshole for being a dumbass. No, it was not rape or any violence. 

You asked why he didn't fight ISIS even though you don't know when he served or if he fought ISIS.

You demand information but why would I give that to you if you are only going to use it against me.

Much like Trump's tax returns. You all want to hate on him for paying low taxes. If the law allows his tax rate, then so be it. That would not be enough for MSM. They would paint him in a horrible light all because he used every deduction and rebate he qualified for.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre busy crawling up asses while trumps corrupt practices are on the front page. This defines you as willfully ignorant, witless asshole, flaccid lout etc.


Away with thee you scullion,You rampallion,You fustilarian,You Muck spouting Mumblecrust,thoust dim witted Tom Foolery begiles me

let's see how the KK Klintons robbed Haiti blind by skimming 25% off the top of every $ donated to Hatian earthquake victims,those darn ka ka Klinton emails are the gift that keeps giving,but you won't see this on ( your TV news )





Haitians hating kill em all Clinton for ripping off $billions from them,exposing sec of state Clinton stealing their mineral rights & giving the rights to her family


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You fucking phony bag of hypocrite shit. As if you ever gave one fuck about haiti. Fucking shameless pos.


leave it to the JR hypocrite of RIU to label somebody else guilty of hypocrisy,nearly every post your simpleton mind dribbles out reeks of hypocrisy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

This thread kills boners. I requested it be deleted.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You have been gravely mislead. The FBI is correct, Hillary did not break laws. (maybe one under oath to congress) maybe.
> 
> She did however break all the rules of Sec/State willingly and often, knowing it is not a crime.
> 
> You are right about not trusting her.


The FBI head said there was evidence she did break the law, but no "sane" prosecuter would prosecute her. Then went on to say others doing the same thing would be prosecuted. ??????


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


So this proves Hilary's innocence ?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, that's right, Trump can be trusted ...
> 
> To scam you out of your money!


I don't think that is his motive. He's already got plenty of money.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They only investigated if she had criminal intent on the emails.
> 
> I believe they are currently investigating the Clinton foundation and that congress will also order a probe for perjury.


Which isn't required for prosecution.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This thread kills boners. I requested it be deleted.


I request you stop wanking off to the politics forum.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *"I LMAO @ TARDS LIKE FLAMING PILE" - HILLARY RODHAM CLINTON, 45th PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES*


Even Politifack, shill for the DNC, say one of every four statements she makes is a lie.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> You're not a bright person.


Unable to refute the statement, so insults the messenger.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> since she is much older than your fat, wrinkly wife and still puts her to shame, i will take your comment as what it is: an admission from you that you are simply scared of successful, strong women.


Can not refute statement, so insults messenger


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Unable to refute the statement, so insults the messenger.


that is the norm,I posted a KK Klinton email factoid & got called a lout,a fucking lout lmfao

digging up 16th century shit to call people,I still give credit though,testicles 1st use of Faust as insults deserves credit


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's like a convention of retards, racists, and sock puppets in here.
> 
> no matter how much they cry and whine and moan, the fact remains that hillary is the most honest candidate though.
> 
> i'd tell you guys to go suck on an entire bag of dicks, but FDD/steviebevie is already in the process of doing that.


States obvious absurdity and insults everyone in sight


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL, been drinking koolaid lately?
> 
> Hillary statements rate about 60% true
> Trump statements rate about 19% true
> ...


You just aknowledged Hilary is lying 40% as rated by a left wing propaganda site and then claimed she was speaking truth. LOL


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

althor said:


> Who checks the fact checkers?


Only racists


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It has always been hillary. This is why it is completely normal to reference what the CLINTONS did during Bill Clinton's presidency.
> 
> She had her hand on everything.


Except Bills penis


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The FBI head said there was evidence she did break the law, but no "sane" prosecuter would prosecute her. Then went on to say others doing the same thing would be prosecuted. ??????


 The best a Prosecutor will get is what those in the past have,...Her Staff, her Staff, her Staff. Hillary`s smart enough to have the fall guys do the law breaking she may profit from.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I hear that your husband or someone in his family are drug dealers, rapist and criminals. Trump says this so it must be true. Did your husband get booted out the service because he raped or was it drugs ?


Her husband was a draft dodger


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> This thread kills boners. I requested it be deleted.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3781789



Someone`s never been to Fenway.........


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you seem jealous that you never achieved except getting approve for welfare





OddBall1st said:


> The best a Prosecutor will get is what those in the past have,...Her Staff, her Staff, her Staff. Hillary`s smart enough to have the fall guys do the law breaking she may profit from.


His statement that she shouldn't be prosecuted while anyone else doing it would was an admission of selective prosecution


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> His statement that she shouldn't be prosecuted while anyone else doing it would was an admission of selective prosecution



The selection is not free. Remember as Sec/State, she`s top Spy too.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

The FBI will get as far as Hillary saying she`ll go down with them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

wow, it got awfully retarded in here.

back to reality:

 

you guys are still down, big time.


----------



## see4 (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wow, it got awfully retarded in here.
> 
> back to reality:
> 
> ...


I was planning to respond, but it appears you've covered what I was going to say.

Poor Catfish went meltdown on us. And Oddball is his usual retarded self.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

see4 said:


> I was planning to respond, but it appears you've covered what I was going to say.
> 
> Poor Catfish went meltdown on us. And Oddball is his usual retarded self.


they seem so happy about being so far behind.

do they not realize that they have to retain ohio, florida, north carolina, nevada, and iowa, while also flipping pennsylvania or virginia (where they are still 6-8 points behind)?

i'm getting the feeling that retarded racists are not good at math.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> leave it to the JR hypocrite of RIU to label somebody else guilty of hypocrisy,nearly every post your simpleton mind dribbles out reeks of hypocrisy


Dumber than fuck.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Which isn't required for prosecution.


Asshole. Trump donates other people's money and takes a portion for.using his shit castles for the ceremony. He makes no apology for being the cheesiest, most vile piece of buffoon shit. Now go suck his nipples bitch.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> The selection is not free. Remember as Sec/State, she`s top Spy too.


She's no longer Sec/State


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Asshole. Trump donates other people's money and takes a portion for.using his shit castles for the ceremony. He makes no apology for being the cheesiest, most vile piece of buffoon shit. Now go suck his nipples bitch.


So how does any of that pertain to my statement? Once again, can't refute the statement, so insults the messenger.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You just aknowledged Hilary is lying 40% as rated by a left wing propaganda site and then claimed she was speaking truth. LOL


You don't understand the statistics. Not many like you do.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So how does any of that pertain to my statement? Once again, can't refute the statement, so insults the messenger.


red,

did you know that david duke supports trump, and that the SCOTUS struck down the racist north carolina voter disenfranchisement law?

red.

red.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> red,
> 
> did you know that david duke supports trump, and that the SCOTUS struck down the racist north carolina voter disenfranchisement law?
> 
> ...


did u know Hillary voted to build a wall on the border with mexico?

did u know Hillary was mentored by the highest ranking Klan member in the KKK ?

did u know Hillary supports the men in the Klan ?

I'm betting you do but your helmet won't allow u to speak the words,after all winning at any cost is more important than an honest democracy to you,even your one time friends are calling u on your indoctrination & all u can do is weep


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> did u know Hillary was mentored by the highest ranking Klan member in the KKK ?
> 
> did u know Hillary supports the men in the Klan ?


factually incorrect.



Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm betting


you don't back up your bets you pussy.

you're all talk. just a coward.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> and yet all your scathing opinions still don't refute his statement


did you know that david duke is supporting trump?

of course you do, that the only reason why you support trump.

nazi parentheses.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> factually incorrect.


as usual your willing to ignore all historical proof .
Hillary praising her mentor who was a Grand Cyclops in the Ku Klux Klan,Hillary Clinton shown here speaking about what a great man a KKK leader is.






explain exactly what part of my statement" Hillary was mentored by the highest ranking Klan member " is Hillary lying about,for my post to be factually inaccurate Hillary must be lying again,which one is it ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you know that david duke is supporting trump?
> of course you do, that the only reason why you support trump.
> nazi parentheses.


how does David duke supporting Trump equal,or in twillight zone fashion end up being worse than Hillary Clinton supporting the KKK grand cyclops ?

Trump didn't pick duke but Hillary picked Byrd & stood by him for 40 years but u can't see the difference because with you truth & fact are 2nd to " winning " .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> as usual your willing to ignore all historical proof .
> Hillary praising her mentor who was a Grand Cyclops in the Ku Klux Klan,Hillary Clinton shown here speaking about what a great man a KKK leader is.
> 
> 
> ...


are you still trying to smear hillary by saying she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?

you're retarded, even for a mentally retarded person.

the KKK is supporting trump as we speak, and you stand with them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> how does David duke supporting Trump equal,or in twillight zone fashion end up being worse than Hillary Clinton supporting the KKK grand cyclops ?
> 
> Trump didn't pick duke but Hillary picked Byrd & stood by him for 40 years but u can't see the difference because with you truth & fact are 2nd to " winning " .


are you still trying to smear hillary by saying she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?

you're retarded, even for a mentally retarded person.

the KKK is supporting trump as we speak, and you stand with them.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do all the personal attacks somehow make you feel better about yourself or is this just the only place that hasnt banned you?


Simple asshole let's rehash some of the racist vomit.you were raised on.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still trying to smear hillary by saying she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?.


in my entire life you are the one man I've spoken with who matches the " Manchurian Candidate " to a tee with the pure indoctrination you've accepted & other liberals are now calling you on it .

the NAACP rating doesn't refute Byrd's Klan heritage,nor does it refute Hillary admitting he was her mentor .

try gooder next time


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still trying to smear hillary by saying she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?
> 
> you're retarded, even for a mentally retarded person.
> 
> the KKK is supporting trump as we speak, and you stand with them.


posting the same thing twice don't make it any more right,now were back to the Adolph Hitler trick of repeating the lie until it becomes truth to people,your the only one being hypnotized by your lie .


----------



## dbkick (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> in my entire life you are the one man I've spoken with who matches the " Manchurian Candidate " to a tee with the pure indoctrination you've accepted & other liberals are now calling you on it .
> 
> the NAACP rating doesn't refute Byrd's Klan heritage,nor does it refute Hillary admitting he was her mentor .
> 
> try gooder next time


Irredeemable unless you're that racist fucking burn in hell Byrd.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Irredeemable unless you're that racist fucking burn in hell Byrd.


buck has spent a month,and hundreds of posts demanding senator Robert Byrd's being a Klan recruiter,a grand cyclops & Hillary's mentor are all squared away because the NAACP said so 

the Americans who were lynched by his rotten ass aren't buying the NAACP bullshit that buck spews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> buck has spent a month,and hundreds of posts demanding senator Robert Byrd's being a Klan recruiter,a grand cyclops & Hillary's mentor are all squared away because the NAACP said so
> 
> the Americans who were lynched by his rotten ass aren't buying the NAACP bullshit that buck spews.


are you still trying to smear hillary by saying she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating?

you're retarded, even for a mentally retarded person.

the KKK is supporting trump as we speak, and you stand with them.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 15, 2016)

buck who? oh you must mean ignored member.


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> buck has spent a month,and hundreds of posts demanding senator Robert Byrd's being a Klan recruiter,a grand cyclops & Hillary's mentor are all squared away because the NAACP said so
> 
> the Americans who were lynched by his rotten ass aren't buying the NAACP bullshit that buck spews.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 15, 2016)

Seeing how the average trump supporter is "deplorable" and "irredeemable" must mean that byrd having been in the power he was in at the time he was in it I bet he even bought the rope a few times. How do you redeem yourself from that?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

^ Sounds like yessicunt. I totally have them on ignore, but every comment I make is about how I have them on ignore and I am totally not even paying attention to them. For realsies. Wanna see my bagini? Just click like on this post!


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> and yet all your scathing opinions still don't refute his statement


@OddBall1st @NLXSK1 @bravedave @Catfish1966 @Flaming Pie 

louts, the clot of you are uneducated, racist half wits.Your existence has been about being ignored, mocked and devalued . Why would today suddenly be the time when anything you said merits consideration? Fucking clowns.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 15, 2016)

dbkick said:


> Seeing how the average trump supporter is "deplorable" and "irredeemable" must mean that byrd having been in the power he was in at the time he was in it I bet he even bought the rope a few times. How do you redeem yourself from that?


incoherent asshat. Many Trump supporters are fucking deplorable. They are proud racists, uneducated assholes and desperate fucking nostalgia whores. It's a fucking fact clown go visit breitbart for confirmation.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @OddBall1st @NLXSK1 @bravedave @Catfish1966 @Flaming Pie
> 
> louts, the clot of you are uneducated, racist half wits.Your existence has been about being ignored, mocked and devalued . Why would today suddenly be the time when anything you said merits consideration? Fucking clowns.


Abast land lubber,thoust foul odor & dim wit offends my senses,the words thou speaks are as feeble as a fishwife & thoust brain is covered in barnicles,now run along & fetch me an ale before I have you horse whipped for your mongering lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> incoherent asshat. Many Trump supporters are fucking deplorable. They are proud racists, uneducated assholes and desperate fucking nostalgia whores. Ir's a fucking fact clown go visit breitbart for confirmation.


fuck,do you ever post a fact ? make a political point ?challenge a political point of others using stats ?

so far all I've seen is you freaking out & telling everybody else how stupid they are.

aka virtue signaling 

BTW dude you might want to change your avi,you've got the dropsies,your pecker fell off ,which explains a lot


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 15, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @OddBall1st @NLXSK1 @bravedave @Catfish1966 @Flaming Pie
> 
> louts, the clot of you are uneducated, racist half wits.Your existence has been about being ignored, mocked and devalued . Why would today suddenly be the time when anything you said merits consideration? Fucking clowns.



Did you get splashed by toilet water again ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 15, 2016)

testicles drank the toilet water,with my floater in it


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 15, 2016)

I finally figured out my campaign slogan. *PINWORM 2016 "All up inside your ass!"* Pls rate using a scale of 1-10. 

Also, illy bandit seems especially upset tonight. I think I know who he really is...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I finally figured out my campaign slogan. *PINWORM 2016 "All up inside your ass!"* Pls rate using a scale of 1-10.
> 
> Also, illy bandit seems especially upset tonight. I think I know who he really is...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

I am thinking a re-incarnation of T-bone. For a few reasons listed below: 

- He joined right after "zarabeth's" last post. 
-His first few posts here were in politics. Straight into this section? Yea fucking right. Smells funny. It literally took him 20 comments until he started complaining about how UncleBuck tears the racist cunts in here a new asshole (that usually takes a normal grower about a year to realize). 
- Then, he makes friendly in the TnT section. Complains about how socks are treated unfairly. How would he even know that term? 
- And finally, he is knowledgeable about certain members histories. Tough to explain away why he would know intimate details about posters while only being a month old "new member"... 

I don't think anyone who complains this much about how this site operates, would stick around, and dedicate every other post in a poor attempt to sway posters into voting for an orange racist shitbag. Oh, and I love how he says calling people cunts is mysogyny, while constantly wishing death and worse on our next president...

Idk, I am willing to concede that I may just be drunk. Either way it's no skin off my sack... brb, diarrhea...


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> fuck,do you ever post a fact ? make a political point ?challenge a political point of others using stats ?
> 
> so far all I've seen is you freaking out & telling everybody else how stupid they are.
> 
> ...


Screams, I'm a fucking fearful, troubled eunuch


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 16, 2016)

On to the subject.. Hillary is disgusting.. Her first and last impulse is to lie. She cannot be trusted and should be in prison. Anyone that can't see that is blind to reality.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

sunny747 said:


> On to the subject.. Hillary is disgusting.. Her first and last impulse is to lie. She cannot be trusted and should be in prison. Anyone that can't see that is blind to reality.


meanwhile your rimming trumps waxed ass GTFOH


----------



## sunny747 (Sep 16, 2016)

The subject is Can Hillary Be Trusted... Of Course Not...


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

> New
> The subject is Can Hillary Be Trusted... Of Course Not...


You smell weird.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

sunny747 said:


> On to the subject.. Hillary is disgusting.. Her first and last impulse is to lie. She cannot be trusted and should be in prison. Anyone that can't see that is blind to reality.


she's actually the second most honest politician in the united states, behind obama.

trump ranks dead last by a mile.







go be an idiot somewhere else.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> @OddBall1st @NLXSK1 @bravedave @Catfish1966 @Flaming Pie
> 
> louts, the clot of you are uneducated, racist half wits.Your existence has been about being ignored, mocked and devalued . Why would today suddenly be the time when anything you said merits consideration? Fucking clowns.


Not only do you consider them, you are compelled to try to refute them. Sadly, you can not, so the best you can do is insult those who speak them.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's actually the second most honest politician in the united states, behind obama.
> 
> trump ranks dead last by a mile.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Obama never lied. And Politifact is beyond reproach.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3781789


what no Chicago style dog. GTFO


----------



## londonfog (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who said I was ashamed? Oh sure I was ashamed back then. I reamed him a new asshole for being a dumbass. No, it was not rape or any violence.
> 
> You asked why he didn't fight ISIS even though you don't know when he served or if he fought ISIS.
> 
> ...


So you refuse to tell us why your husband was booted out the military. You are forcing us to believe it is because of what Trump says. Your husband is either a rapist or drug dealer...hmmm maybe even murder.
The timeline would put your husband in the military during ISIS, unless you have been on welfare for at least 15 years. Did he rape someone on purpose, so he would get kicked out and avoid fighting ISIS ? Is your husband proud to have gotten kicked out the military and having his wife beg for foodstamps ?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

> I request you stop wanking off to the politics forum.


 @Catfish1966

Burn any family members alive lately? Learn to multiquote, red. Your 8 posts in a row makes us all sincerely question your mental stability.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 16, 2016)

Th


.Pinworm. said:


> @Catfish1966
> 
> Burn any family members alive lately? Learn to multiquote, red. Your 8 posts in a row makes us all sincerely question your mental stability.


There's no question about your stability


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 16, 2016)

Careful with that humor, red. I almost shit my pants laughing...


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another reason KKKillary Klinton shouldn't be trusted,Kill end all Klintons KKK mentor folks


according to Buck, he got A+ rating from the black people association


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump to make BIG announcement on birther issue.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's actually the second most honest politician in the united states, behind obama.
> 
> trump ranks dead last by a mile.
> 
> ...



More than 50 ???? Hillary got 51 checked and Trump got 10,000 checked, so it`s clear that he lies more,...Is that how we do it ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 16, 2016)

Since Hillary says ...."I don`t remember" all the time, you can`t prove it so how can you say it`s true ? She lies day in and day out and only a buffoon would think she`s the most honest Candidate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

Did you even watch the video?

LoL

Epic.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Enema flush that shit, fuck wit


I'm in the process,making up the warm soapy water now to give you a high colonic,you'll feel better once I flush all the bullshit out of you,which should result in a 90 pound weight loss


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.vox.com/2016/9/16/12941988/donald-trump-transcript-birtherism-lies

wow, not bad for 30 seconds. think if he rambled on for 15 minutes how many lies he could have squeezed in


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Screams, I'm a fucking fearful, troubled eunuch


says the guy with a snapped off penis,do u squat to piss now 

back to the topic at hand,Hillary called a liar by the FBI,don't let the pretty woman scare u & focus on James Comey & KK Klintons words.





Killary is a liar & can't be trusted


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> http://www.vox.com/2016/9/16/12941988/donald-trump-transcript-birtherism-lies
> 
> wow, not bad for 30 seconds. think if he rambled on for 15 minutes how many lies he could have squeezed in


thanks 4 reminding me,Hillary started the whole " birther movement" as shown by the right wingers MSNBC 





bet u didn't think we'd end up back on lying Hillary when u posted that,be honest


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> says the guy with a snapped off penis,do u squat to piss now
> 
> back to the topic at hand,Hillary called a liar by the FBI,don't let the pretty woman scare u & focus on James Comey & KK Klintons words.
> 
> ...


Truthy is is easier than truth. You can say whatever you like, go back 100 years as if it has a bearing on the present and conveniently ignore recent history. Also ignore facts such as Trump tells a lie on average every five minutes while Hillary it the most honest politician in this election by far. Then when convenient, change the truthy narrative. Such as, OF COURSE Obama was born in the US we said it all along. I'd like to laugh but boring is not funny.

Repeat lies and the brainwash is complete. It's like giving yourself a lobotomy.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> bet u didn't think we'd end up back on lying Hillary when u posted that,be honest


no, actually since that has been debunked already, i figured either you and pie would still believe hillary started it. 

trump loves u!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> thanks 4 reminding me,Hillary started the whole " birther movement" as shown by the right wingers MSNBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Brither statement is at the 2 minute mark. But the whole video is great. You should watch it again and again. Maybe you can reprogram yourself back into reality.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

wow, you can count to 31? i'm mildly impressed.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Brither statement is at the 2 minute mark. But the whole video is great. You should watch it again and again. Maybe you can reprogram yourself back into reality.


you mean like Hillary saying we need to bring black super predators to heel ?





or Hillary's life long mentoring from an admitted KKK grand Cyclops reality ?





or do u mean how even P Diddy on All Sharpton says Obama & ka ka killary fucked over black america & don't deserve the vote reality ?





there's a whole bunch of Clinton reality 4 u


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> no, actually since that has been debunked already, i figured either you and pie would still believe hillary started it.
> 
> trump loves u!


the hard core right wingers at MSNBC debunked lmfao

prove your claim asap,please o please because i got about 20 news clips from back in 2007 & 8 showing Hillary questioning Obamas birth eligibility 

sssssssmokin


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> wow, you can count to 31? i'm mildly impressed.


I can also say my ABC's so let's watch the right wingers at ABC 20/20 expose the massive fraud of Hillary Clinton as being the master hustler she is 





ba da bump


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anybody claiming somebody involved with this many scams ripping people off as being honest is a zombie derp derp
> 
> 1 Using the IRS as a weapon
> 2 Hiring private investigators to attack & harass the victims of her husbands sexual assaults .
> ...


Wow, 31 truthy exaggerations, lies and rumors. You've surpassed yourself (snicker)

Its so easy to speak truthy shit. Not a bit of relevance in the whole list but you seem to think they are important.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

sure got quiet up in here


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean like Hillary saying we need to bring black super predators to heel ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life in the fact free zone isn't the same as life. Open yourself to truth and maybe you'll start living.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wow, 31 truthy exaggerations, lies and rumors.


Congress disagrees with u,now prove your assertion 

I've got 3 decades of news clips of Hillary's crimes just waiting for ya,say when


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the hard core right wingers at MSNBC debunked lmfao
> 
> prove your claim asap,please o please because i got about 20 news clips from back in 2007 & 8 showing Hillary questioning Obamas birth eligibility
> 
> sssssssmokin



sure thing champ! you and pie really love those videos huh?? they make your powerful brain not work so much? 
*On Hillary Clinton starting the birther conspiracy theory:*

As reported by PolitiFact, "there is no record that Clinton herself or anyone within her campaign ever advanced the charge that Obama was not born in the United States."


As my colleague Andrew Prokop explained, this charge that Clinton is to blame for the birther movement has been debunked many times:

Nonpartisan fact-checkers have repeatedly debunked this claim, as you can see at *PolitiFact*, *FactCheck*, *CNN*, and the *Washington Post*.

Now, the small grain of truth here is that a few Clinton _supporters_ did circulate the theory online during the contentious 2008 primary, *according to Politico’s Ben Smith*. But once the primary concluded and Obama first released his birth certificate that summer, this chatter quieted down in those circles, and moved instead to more right-wing precincts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump: Hillary Clinton, and her campaign of 2008, started the birther movement. I finished it. President Barack Obama, was born in the United States. Period."






Press: Fuck.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Life in the fact free zone isn't the same as life. Open yourself to truth and maybe you'll start living.


I'll take that as " uncle "

u squeel nicely


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

glad we got that cleared up.

now let's get to those tax returns, donnie!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Press: Fuck.


you mean fuck, we just sat thru a 30 minute infomercial about his new DC hotel to get that one sound bite?. fuck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Congress disagrees with u,now prove your assertion
> 
> I've got 3 decades of news clips of Hillary's crimes just waiting for ya,say when


I don't have to prove anything. You listed them. Prove every one of them. With facts, annotations and excerpts from actual media, not right wing rumor mills.

Your videos have been disproven and are bullshit so don't need them. Also you repost the same bullshit again and again. No spam.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>



how about a video with hillary in it? got something like that. not one that has been obviously edited.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> how about a video with hillary in it? got something like that. not one that has been obviously edited.


Edited? That is news. Grow up.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> As reported by PolitiFact, "there is no record that Clinton herself or anyone within her campaign ever advanced the charge that Obama was not born in the United States."
> 
> As my colleague Andrew Prokop explained, this charge that Clinton is to blame for the birther movement has been debunked many times.


hard core right winger cris Mathews says different 





funny how fake bipartisan politico now claims to " debunk " their own claims in 2008,politico in 2008 reported Clinton as the original birther,here's politico CEO from 3 years ago saying Hillary & her supporters started the birther movement 





ba da bump


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> got something like that. not one that has been obviously edited.


you mean like the edited CBS video released on 911 ?

your not too good at this


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> hard core right winger cris Mathews says different
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean like the edited CBS video released on 911 ?
> 
> your not too good at this


how about something in a non video format? 

way to stay on topic though! well done. 

post the 60 minutes interview where hillary claims he wasn't born in the US.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't have to prove anything. You listed them. Prove every one of them. With facts, annotations and excerpts from actual media, not right wing rumor mills.
> 
> Your videos have been disproven and are bullshit so don't need them. Also you repost the same bullshit again and again. No spam.



wrong again,you claimed my assertions to be wrong so that makes it your job to cite proving all 31 assertions wrong,its OK if u do 1 at a time I can wait 

if u don't like seeing Hilary's crimes I can include them in my SIG if that would please u more lol


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anybody claiming somebody involved with this many scams ripping people off as being honest is a zombie derp derp
> 
> *6 Vince Foster & 56 other Klinton associates who were murdered,comitted suspicious suicides,or had " accidents " resulting in their death.*




Can't blame Comey for his advice not to prosecute, this after a 15 minute condemnation of her irresponsible "hurray for me, fuck you" behavior. He wants to live to see another day.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> rong again,you claimed my assertions to be wrong so that makes it your job to cite proving all 31 assertions wrong,its OK if u do 1 at a time I can wait


actually, you need to prove they are true first. then we get a chance to refute.

never done a formal debate huh??


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> how about something in a non video format?.


you mean in a non "nightly news " format lol

that's a no go bro,no need to go to newspapers when watching it unfold in real time is so much more truthful,specially when 90% of it comes out of Hillary's face


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

where's that 60 minutes interview?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean in a non "nightly news " format lol
> 
> that's a no go bro,no need to go to newspapers when watching it unfold in real time is so much more truthful,specially when 90% of it comes out of Hillary's face


are you and pie related by blood by chance?

trump luvs u.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> actually, you need to prove they are true first. then we get a chance to refute.
> 
> never done a formal debate huh??


quit dodging unless u want me to flood news videos of all 31 topics,from congressional hearings to police scooping up the assassination victims,sure won't look good 4 the DNC.

quit being a wuss & prove what u claim or I'll start at item #1 & go through all 31 issues,I promise


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> quit being a wuss & prove what u claim or I'll start at item #1 & go through all 31 issues,I promise


please do. think you can be done by early November? my vote is awaiting your findings.

so you never did a formal debate, huh?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> are you and pie related by blood by chance?
> 
> trump luvs u.


were related by having functional brains,a problem u don't have


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> actually, you need to prove they are true first. then we get a chance to refute.
> 
> never done a formal debate huh??


Right? The guy posts the media's equivalent of bloody diarrhea and claims it's health food. Then screams back at us for proof when we say it stinks.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the DNC


they just sent me an email. they think you are on to somehting and would love to see your findings. they are having second thoughts about hillary instead of bernie. 

can you get it done post haste, champ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> please do. think you can be done by early November? my vote is awaiting your findings.?


Jew got it mane !

a full run down of Hillary's lies coming right up,which is the entire point of this thread,thank you for the invite & I'll stay on message,promise


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Edited? That is news. Grow up.


show the 60 minutes video pie. that's what your video referenced.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Jew got it mane !
> 
> a full run down of Hillary's lies coming right up,which is the entire point of this thread,thank you for the invite & I'll stay on message,promise


since it's friday, can you have 1 thru 10 thoroughly vetted by 5pm MST?? that'd be great.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> were related by having functional brains,a problem u don't have


so if i was to slap pie on the back of the head right now, would you have teeth marks on your wee-wee??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

CNN is freaking out. lol

Check "we got played" CNN.

CASTASTROPHE!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> wrong again,you claimed my assertions to be wrong so that makes it your job to cite proving all 31 assertions wrong,its OK if u do 1 at a time I can wait
> 
> if u don't like seeing Hilary's crimes I can include them in my SIG if that would please u more lol


You clearly just want to talk and so you do. You listed 31 statements. Nothing to back them up, they were just statements. Provide substantial evidence that they are all true. 

Of course you can't because they are all just lies, exaggerations or rumors and otherwise convenient truthy crap. But I'll read your rebuttal. Those videos are just nonsense so not worth the electrons that power them. Written quotes, copies are articles by real journalists are acceptable. Your word and your videos are worth less that a dung beetles food source, so none of that.

Are you now going to quote ancient history and then ignore recent events that prove you wrong?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

uncle racist, is this the fox news you are talking about?
At Fox and Fox News, *10 percent* of the claims PunditFact has rated have been True, *11 percent* Mostly True, *18 percent* Half True, *21 percent* Mostly False, *31 percent* False and nine percent Pants on Fire.
That means about *60 percent* of the claims checked have been rated Mostly False or worse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

https://twitter.com/charliespiering/status/776826036126224385

CNN: We got played!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> anybody claiming somebody involved with this many scams ripping people off as being honest is a zombie derp derp
> 
> 1 Using the IRS as a weapon
> 2 Hiring private investigators to attack & harass the victims of her husbands sexual assaults .
> ...


claim #1 Using IRS as a weapon against GOP 





your turn,as in the "real debate" u asked for 

this is going to be fun


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> were related by having functional brains,a problem u don't have


I'm glad that your brain is functioning. It's really too bad that you don't use it.

I'd say that you dumped your panhead too often while not wearing a helmet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't wait for the Hillary people to knock on my door. lol

We'll have coffee and discuss the truth.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://twitter.com/charliespiering/status/776826036126224385
> 
> CNN: We got played!


you got played pie. obama is right and donnie was wrong all along.

now where are those tax returns? pre 2008 aren't being audited.

i can post the video if you'd like.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> claim #1 Using IRS as a weapon against GOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can't use videos in a real debate. we need facts, not anecdotes.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rollitup said:


> I'm glad that your brain is functioning. It's really too bad that you don't use it.
> 
> I'd say that you dumped your panhead too often while not wearing a helmet.


helmets,we don't need no stinking helmets


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

fail!!


stilll smmmmmokin!!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> CNN is freaking out. lol
> 
> Check "we got played" CNN.
> 
> CASTASTROPHE!!!!!







These videos are useless propaganda. I can post one for every one of yours. There are three major things wrong with this form of communication. First, they are passive. The recipient just sits there and takes whatever the producer gives them. Second, the media is transitory, it's very difficult and time-intensive to go back and check what was actually said. Pie has many times gotten the quotes wrong when she puts in text what was said. Third, the context is lost when the video producer cuts out bits that might disprove their point.

So fuck those videos. Transcripts are fine but really, post your conclusions and links to sources so that the reader can check what was said.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> These videos are useless propaganda. I can post one for every one of yours. There are three major things wrong with this form of communication. First, they are passive. The recipient just sits there and takes whatever the producer gives them. Second, the media is transitory, it's very difficult and time-intensive to go back and check what was actually said. Pie has many times gotten the quotes wrong when she puts in text what was said. Third, the context is lost when the video producer cuts out bits that might disprove their point.
> 
> So fuck those videos. Transcripts are fine but really, post your conclusions and links to sources so that the reader can check what was said.


fogdog, that's all these 2 got is videos. i'm just glad it's getting close to beer o'clock here. cheers!


----------



## bravedave (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I cannot understand how the FBI could hear those dates and not have someone in jail.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Jew got it mane !


Really? Is this your idea of dialogue? Why are you even here?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I cannot understand


that's the smartest thing you've ever typed. hall of fame comment!!!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I cannot understand how the FBI could hear those dates and not have someone in jail.


They have to check Bryan Pagliano's immunity deal. They need to see the extent of it. He refused to deliver the document under supoena.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> fail!!
> 
> 
> stilll smmmmmokin!!


lol is that what u call a debate u accused me of being ignorant of lmfao

when corn


Fogdog said:


> Really? Is this your idea of dialogue? Why are you even here?


not a fan of the movie scar face I see


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> I cannot understand how the FBI could hear those dates and not have someone in jail.


You don't understand, but these are conclusive statements from what Comey to Congress:

_"we believe our investigation has been sufficient to give us reasonable confidence there was no intentional misconduct in connection with that sorting effort."

As a result, although the Department of Justice makes final decisions on matters like this, we are expressing to Justice our view that no charges are appropriate in this case."_

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/transcript-james-comey-clinton-email-225103#ixzz4KRuHWfD2 

The statements are unambiguous and make it very clear what the FBI concluded from it's investigation -- that no charges are appropriate.

It is quite possible that what the FBI understands after more than a year of investigation and 1500 agents reviewing the information that they know more than Dave does. Sometimes we have to take advice from people who know more that we do. 

That said, the link provided contains Comey's statement in full. Maybe Dave will have a better understanding if he reads the full statement. Comey was critical of Clinton's actions and does not whitewash her misdeeds in any way. If Dave can read it without putting his spin over what is said, Comey does explain why the FBI concluded that that no charges are appropriate and maybe Dave will finally understand something.

Then again, maybe another video will be posted to prove how stupid right wingers are.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> fogdog, that's all these 2 got is videos. i'm just glad it's getting close to beer o'clock here. cheers!


I love how the indoctrinated refer to " news programming " as videos lol 

because we all know newspapers are more reliable 

"videos" are this nonsense below & I've yet to see anybody post a single " video " as evidence





try more gooder


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol is that what u call a debate u accused me of being ignorant of lmfao
> 
> when corn
> 
> ...


Naw, that's a good movie to get wasted and watch. And yes I'm a 

The comment was completely out of context from that movie. You are cowardly back-tracking from your slip of the tongue and using Scar Face for covering up your stupidly calling somebody a Jew. Not that there is anything wrong with being Jewish but because you just revealed your fooookin NAZI tatoo.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you can't use videos in a real debate. we need facts, not anecdotes.


lmfao congressional hearings via c-span claimed as " anecdotes" 

won't work though so refute the claim made,c-span is the undisputed king of facts u can't dodge or double talk around


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The comment was completely out of context from that movie. You are cowardly back-tracking from your slip of the tongue and using Scar Face for covering up your stupidly calling somebody a Jew.


ha ha ha ha your a complete tool 

who cares about f-ing Jews u zombie 

is your neck soaked by all the tears u shed by taking offence at my deplorable use of a movie line to laugh at u


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I love how the indoctrinated refer to " news programming " as videos lol
> 
> because we all know newspapers are more reliable
> 
> ...


I don't know how you can watch this crap. There is no information in it. It's just spoon fed pap from somebody with an agenda. 

I didn't open your video, by the way. I've given up on this kind of medium for information. Entertainment, yes, but not information. 

On the other hand, Scarface, what a blast from the past. They don't do immigration interviews like they used to:


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You clearly just want to talk and so you do. You listed 31 statements. Nothing to back them up, they were just statements. Provide substantial evidence that they are all true.
> 
> Of course you can't because they are all just lies, exaggerations or rumors and otherwise convenient truthy crap. But I'll read your rebuttal. Those videos are just nonsense so not worth the electrons that power them. Written quotes, copies are articles by real journalists are acceptable. Your word and your videos are worth less that a dung beetles food source, so none of that.
> 
> Are you now going to quote ancient history and then ignore recent events that prove you wrong?


try n keep up OK ?

I posted evidence of #1 on my list & have been awaiting your evidence that discredits congressional hearings,so far just more wrangling


----------



## bravedave (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's the smartest thing you've ever typed. hall of fame comment!!!


Ok Rocky, I get it. You don't mind a government official telling her people to delete emails at a point where they know they are working under a preservation order. I get it. you're a fucking tool.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ha ha ha ha your a complete tool
> 
> who cares about f-ing Jews u zombie
> 
> is your neck soaked by all the tears u shed by taking offence at my deplorable use of a movie line to laugh at u


Was it during your stay in prison that you got "that way". Nothing wrong with being that way, but being a Nazi fag is.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't open your video, by the way. I've given up on this kind of medium for information. Entertainment, yes, but not information.


best laugh I've had since idk when 

you've " given up " on C-span for information


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> try n keep up OK ?
> 
> I posted evidence of #1 on my list & have been awaiting your evidence that discredits congressional hearings,so far just more wrangling


Not the way a debate works. Being a soft white boy might make you feel entitled to demand explanations when you only give one liners and stupid video propaganda but actually it just means you are soft.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Was it during your stay in prison that you got "that way". Nothing wrong with being that way, but being a Nazi fag is.


OK then I suggest u email black Hitlers ass & tell him how disappointed u r in him for being a homosexual Nazi


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Not the way a debate works. Being a soft white boy might make you feel entitled to demand explanations .


as opposed to the macho white guy that'd be u

show us a pic of your bicep you ruffian 

meanwhile let's enjoy the notorious right winger newsman Cenk Uygar shed light on Hillary's $32 million dollar arms for donations to the Clinton foundation scam


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Maaaannnn, for a withered old hate-monger this guy sure has a heap of energy! Extra sugar on the bran flakes this morning? Fox just announce an 'orange terror alert'?

Keep that heart rate UP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


where's the 60 minutes video of hillary starting the birther movement?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Ok Rocky, I get it. You don't mind a government official telling her people to delete emails at a point where they know they are working under a perservation order. I get it. you're a fucking tool.


why don't you link me another story from Kentucky cause you thought rkymtnman meant i was from Kentucky

i get it, you're a fucking inbred dunce.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> says the guy with a snapped off penis,do u squat to piss now
> 
> back to the topic at hand,Hillary called a liar by the FBI,don't let the pretty woman scare u & focus on James Comey & KK Klintons words.
> 
> ...


"Says the guy" cringe worthy. Hideously stupid clown.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's gonna be epic.


epic means long, Pie. incorrect usage.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> sure got quiet up in here


Your idiot stench draws maggots and @Flaming Pie . Creepy, stupid and tiresome as fuck, only pie csres to change your diapers.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Maaaannnn, for a withered old hate-monger this guy sure has a heap of energy! Extra sugar on the bran flakes this morning? Fox just announce an 'orange terror alert'?
> Keep that heart rate UP!


this post of yours is a shining beacon of your hypocrisy as well as the hypocrisy of many other self titled " liberals " here,while proclaiming to be defenders of civil rights u shit on all who stand in your way,exposing your hypocrisy with every unfounded claim of racism u lay on people with zero proof


thousands of kids have killed themselves over suffering the type viscous slander your gang lives to use,hopefully nobody u know ends up like these kids after running into somebody like u on the web





yup,were true liberals while were guilty of committing hate crimes everyday


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> this post of yours is a shining beacon of your hypocrisy as well as the hypocrisy of many other self titled " liberals " here,while proclaiming to be defenders of civil rights u shit on all who stand in your way,exposing your hypocrisy with every unfounded claim of racism u lay on people with zero proof
> 
> 
> thousands of kids have killed themselves over suffering the type viscous slander your gang lives to use,hopefully nobody u know ends up like these kids after running into somebody like u on the web
> ...


Incoherent bag of farm animal feces. STFU you hideous idiot.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> this post of yours is a shining beacon of your hypocrisy as well as the hypocrisy of many other self titled " liberals " here,while proclaiming to be defenders of civil rights u shit on all who stand in your way,exposing your hypocrisy with every unfounded claim of racism u lay on people with zero proof
> 
> 
> thousands of kids have killed themselves over suffering the type viscous slander your gang lives to use,hopefully nobody u know ends up like these kids after running into somebody like u on the web
> ...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Your idiot stench draws maggots and @Flaming Pie . Creepy, stupid and tiresome as fuck, only pie csres to change your diapers.


another hypocrite fake liberal guilty of the hate crimes he claims to stand against 

the thread topic is " Hillary can't b trusted" ,I'll go first with another Clinton scam on C-span referencing Hillary's involvement in Benghazi 





try real hard to stay on topic


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> another hypocrite fake liberal guilty of the hate crimes he claims to stand against
> 
> the thread topic is " Hillary can't b trusted" ,I'll go first with another Clinton scam on C-span referencing Hillary's involvement in Benghazi
> 
> ...


That benghazi toy has been wedged up your ass too too long. Pull it out and release all those fecal emojis and your deep thoughts and flaming pies dreams. Simple pasty ass.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> try staying on topic,concentrate real hard & push aside your desire to commit more have crimes,I offer up yet another Clinton untruth showing "Hillary can't b trusted"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"More have crimes" ?

take a deep breath you rabid moron


----------



## bravedave (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> why don't you link me another story from Kentucky cause you thought rkymtnman meant i was from Kentucky
> 
> i get it, you're a fucking inbred dunce.


That is a rather large leap but a good example of a weak retort from someone who was just shown a mirror. Fucking tool.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

http://hillarysamericathemovie.com/evidence/


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "More have crimes" ?
> 
> take a deep breath you rabid moron


He's really off the chain today....maybe he accidentally downed a few bennies thinking they were his Geritol??
Going so far as to reference the insane Trey Gowdy several times - the Ken Starr of the modern age!


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> That is a rather large leap but a good example of a weak retort from someone who was just shown a mirror. Fucking tool.


then care to explain why you would link me a story from Kentucky that doesn't involve me or is relevant at all? 

fucking inbred simpleton.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> That benghazi toy has been wedged up your ass too too long. Pull it out and release all those fecal emojis and your deep thoughts and flaming pies dreams. Simple pasty ass.


the meltdowns are epic 

OK I see now,u don't like hearing Hillary's lies about Benghazi  

let's talk about her & Obama using the IRS to target GOP members who refused to play ball


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

@bravedave


----------



## testiclees (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I love how the indoctrinated refer to " news programming " as videos lol
> 
> because we all know newspapers are more reliable
> 
> ...


Few combine stupidity with lack of imagination and slavish devotion to assholery as convincingly as enema
You like videos, i give you videos.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the meltdowns are epic
> 
> OK I see now,u don't like hearing Hillary's lies about Benghazi
> 
> let's talk about her & Obama using the IRS to target GOP members who refused to play ball


are you finished your side of the debate on topic 1? irs used as weapon?
i've got my response.
i'm hoping you are talking about joseph faran.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He's really off the chain today....maybe he accidentally downed a few bennies thinking they were his Geritol??
> Going so far as to reference the insane Trey Gowdy several times - the Ken Starr of the modern age!


its all one big "right wing conspiracy"by the " alt right,how's that supply of tinfoil holding out bro 

since u don't appreciate hearing Hillary's lies exposed by "ken Starr of the modern age" I'll use only hard core alt right winger Cenk Uygars news reporting to seal club u with 

more crooked Hillary exposed


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Few combine stupidity with lack of imagination and slavish devotion to assholery as convincingly as enema
> You like videos, i give you videos.]


I present u with c-span facts & your retort is the Wendy Williams show lmao,sorry charlie u lose,again 

what's next,the view ?lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I hum this to myself whenever I'm rolling a j.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> are you finished your side of the debate on topic 1? irs used as weapon?
> i've got my response.
> i'm hoping you are talking about joseph faran.


if u actually have a response to the KK Klinton IRS scandal you'll be the 1st,everybody else took the 5th

not much u can respond with when "all" of the accused have hidden behind the 5th amendments right to remain silent


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Maaaannnn, for a withered old hate-monger this guy sure has a heap of energy! Extra sugar on the bran flakes this morning? Fox just announce an 'orange terror alert'?
> 
> Keep that heart rate UP!


The secret is not thinking. The brain uses a lot of energy. Watching right wing mash ups showing Clinton moving her head and attributing a meaning -- shrinks the brain. A cup of full sugar+*tm* kool aid -- enema gets steamed up.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> if u actually have a response to the KK Klinton IRS scandal you'll be the 1st,everybody else took the 5th
> 
> not much u can respond with when "all" of the accused have hidden behind the 5th amendments right to remain silent


Can you give us a reason to believe there is a scandal? Not some video shit but a real report that would pass a fact check? I think not.

"actually have a response to the IRS scandal" Really? I mean, your question is a scungy cringing shitty insinuation similar to the classic "have you stopped beating your wife?".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> if u actually have a response to the KK Klinton IRS scandal you'll be the 1st,everybody else took the 5th
> 
> not much u can respond with when "all" of the accused have hidden behind the 5th amendments right to remain silent


you still start though. hillary used the IRS as a weapon.

now the basics: who, what , where, when , how.
no videos allowed. unless you can provide the entire transcript. 
that's when they actually write down what was said and by whom

ready? go for it champ!!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Can you give us a reason to believe there is a scandal? Not some video shit but a real report that would pass a fact check? I think not.
> 
> "actually have a response to the IRS scandal" Really? I mean, your question is a scungy cringing shitty insinuation similar to the classic "have you stopped beating your wife?".


Dodge classic,when its impossible to defend your stance attack the person,Rules for Radicals page 35 I think


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


already debunked by CEO of Ford. no US jobs will be lost. 

you're a day late and a sandwich short of a picnic Pie.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


oh gawd another shitty video posted because @Flaming Pie either can't read, can't write or both. 

OK, so here's one for you, I admit it's stupid. But this seems to be all you can understand.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


couldn't find a video. you ok to read the article?
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/15/ford-ceo-says-trumps-claims-are-absolutely-not-true.html


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Dodge classic,when its impossible to defend your stance attack the person,Rules for Radicals page 35 I think


Ahhhhaahahaaaahaaaaaa, classic response. Accuse me of what you are doing. You have nothing and can't back up those truthy one liners with anything meaningful. Go to sleep enema.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you still start though. hillary used the IRS as a weapon.
> 
> now the basics: who, what , where, when , how.
> no videos allowed. unless you can provide the entire transcript.
> ...


pathetic attempt at weaseling again,questions have been posed to u pages upon pages back,try answering them,and until u disprove my assertion " I am " the champ


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> pathetic attempt at weaseling again,questions have been posed to u pages upon pages back,try answering them,and until u disprove my assertion " I am " the champ


not sure what you are babbling on about?

you said hillary used the IRS as a weapon and you can't even provide who what where when how?? 

you're right, though, you are the CHUMP! stilllllll smmmmmmokin


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhhhaahahaaaahaaaaaa, classic response. Accuse me of what you are doing. You have nothing and can't back up those truthy one liners with anything meaningful. Go to sleep enema.


how can we make his mommy kick him out of the basement?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhhhaahahaaaahaaaaaa, classic response. Accuse me of what you are doing. You have nothing and can't back up those truthy one liners with anything meaningful. Go to sleep enema.


u mean the dozen questions posed to u are nothing,should I go back through the pages of dodging & repost them 4 you ?

I'll cruise other threads while I wait 4 you to respond to what's already on the table


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> u mean the dozen questions posed to u are nothing,should I go back through the pages of dodging & repost them 4 you ?
> 
> I'll cruise other threads while I wait 4 you to respond to what's already on the table


There is no reason to answer one of your questions, much less dozens. You post one liners and shitty propaganda videos. To answer your question would give you validity. Make yourself credible by posting facts and reasonable interpretation. Then you would be worthy of thought. All you are worth right now is a back handed slap.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> not sure what you are babbling on about?
> 
> you said hillary used the IRS as a weapon and you can't even provide who what where when how??
> 
> you're right, though, you are the CHUMP! stilllllll smmmmmmokin


all provided via C-Span,but you've " given up " on using C-Span as educational information 

as long as u refuse to watch c span I'll remain the champ,the Huffington post is more better for you anyways


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> all provided via C-Span,but you've " given up " on using C-Span as educational information
> 
> as long as u refuse to watch c span I'll remain the champ,the Huffington post is more better for you anyways


"More better", eh?
lol



Still haven't scoured that barcode off your dome? Maybe you've grown fond of it...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> There is no reason to answer one of your questions, much less dozens. You post one liners and shitty propaganda videos. To answer your question would give you validity. Make yourself credible by posting facts and reasonable interpretation. Then you would be worthy of thought. All you are worth right now is a back handed slap.


lol you couldn't slap your momma but sweet chest puffing anyways,I'm impressed 

for the record only a zombie would think of C-Span as " propaganda "


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> how can we make his mommy kick him out of the basement?


I don't know how that works. All I know is that he's been called out as somebody who was previously banned. Eventually, his lack of real contribution and mindless babble will wear thin on somebody who will ban the shithead. He'll come back. Seems kind of strange to me why anybody would do that. But he's definitely strange.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "More better", eh?
> lol
> 
> View attachment 3782461
> ...


more gooder !


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol you couldn't slap your momma but sweet chest puffing anyways,I'm impressed
> 
> for the record only a zombie would think of C-Span as " propaganda "


As I said. Lacks credibility. Not going to give credibility to you by deigning to answer. No matter how much you beg me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know how that works. All I know is that he's been called out as somebody who was previously banned. Eventually, his lack of real contribution and mindless babble will wear thin on somebody who will ban the shithead. He'll come back. Seems kind of strange to me why anybody would do that. But he's definitely strange.


this guy? is so pathetic he has to sit on his hand til it goes to sleep so he can pretend somebody else is wanking him off. he doesn't even like himself. lol. now that's sad.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 16, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> @bravedave


You are rather disappointing, Tool.


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Trump lies to, cheats and cons the American people. That's all he knows. That's how he earned his miserable wealth.


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You are rather disappointing, Tool.


"That's what she said" - When referring to your tiny penis. So very tiny. And disappointing.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3782466
> 
> Trump lies to, cheats and cons the American people. That's all he knows. That's how he earned his miserable wealth.


Are you a native NYer? You sure seem to know the Drumpf's M.O.!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> quit dodging unless u want me to flood news videos


wait, you haven't already been spamming us with videos?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Eventually, his lack of real contribution and mindless babble will wear thin on somebody .


I've made real assertions based on known facts,facts that are in line with the thread topic,now quit all the crying & get back to the thread topic

Hillary's " trustworthiness" called into question once again via C-Span,the threads entire subject





Now post proof my assertion Hillary lied about classified emails being sent or received is wrong


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We'll have coffee and discuss the truth.


that your savior trump kept the racist birtherism going well into 2015 and refuses to release his taxes even though he said he would dozens of times? or that he can't even prove he is under audit, or release the years that are not even under audit?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> wait, you haven't already been spamming us with videos?


your late 

a fresh piece of c span propaganda provided for your pleasure above

crooked Hillarys lies stand


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> this post of yours is a shining beacon of your hypocrisy as well as the hypocrisy of many other self titled " liberals " here,while proclaiming to be defenders of civil rights u shit on all who stand in your way,exposing your hypocrisy with every unfounded claim of racism u lay on people with zero proof
> 
> 
> thousands of kids have killed themselves over suffering the type viscous slander your gang lives to use,hopefully nobody u know ends up like these kids after running into somebody like u on the web
> ...


enough with the virtue signalling, you dumb racist.

if you are not prepared to take heat over the racist, anti-semitic, sexist remarks you constantly make, then just don't make them.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I've made real assertions based on known facts,facts that are in line with the thread topic,now quit all the crying & get back to the thread topic
> 
> Hillary's " trustworthiness" called into question once again via C-Span,the threads entire subject
> 
> ...


Didn't you view the video yourself? What you quote are propaganda bullshit and has nothing to do with that video.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that your savior trump kept the racist birtherism going well into 2015 and refuses to release his taxes even though he said he would dozens of times? or that he can't even prove he is under audit, or release the years that are not even under audit?


when the Obama Clinton IRS stops taking the 5th on every question posed to them we can get to the bottom of this pesky IRS audit question about Trump.

from the looks of the hearings it don't look as if the IRS plans on talking anytime soon


----------



## bravedave (Sep 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> "That's what she said" - When referring to your tiny penis. So very tiny. And disappointing.


You better have brought me a sandwich...and a beer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that your savior trump kept the racist birtherism going well into 2015 and refuses to release his taxes even though he said he would dozens of times? or that he can't even prove he is under audit, or release the years that are not even under audit?







Getting creeeeepier by the day....is this all going to culminate with Drumpf MOUNTING his own daughter in public/on air??

Once this creature finally leaves it's decayed bodily shell (shouldn't be long now!), all *sorts* of sickening shit is going to hit the fan, mark my words. His daughter(s) - and many other women of various ages - will have a lot to say once the beast is in the ground and they no longer have to be fearful of litigious/violent threats.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> enough with the virtue signalling, you dumb racist.
> 
> if you are not prepared to take heat over the racist, anti-semitic, sexist remarks you constantly make, then just don't make them.


oh I couldnt give 2 shits about my movie line quote & don't care what half wits think of it either,there is no " heat " to take,only cry bully stupidity


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


already debunked. no US jobs will be lost.

maybe you can talk about that over coffee too.

ya know, the coffee you bought using food stamps since your hubby only makes $12 an hour.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> when the Obama Clinton IRS stops taking the 5th on every question posed to them we can get to the bottom of this pesky IRS audit question about Trump.
> 
> from the looks of the hearings it don't look as if the IRS plans on talking anytime soon


so when is trump gonna release his taxes?

i have him saying he would do so several dozen times.

why can't trump be trusted?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> my movie line quote


that excuse won't fly.

like i said, if you don't want to take heat for the racist, sexist, anti-semitic, and generally retarded things you say, don't say them.

for example, when you said your own wife was less worthy of respect because she was muslim, then you got upset when i pointed out that your old, feeble, dying wife is a whore. you got all upset.

don't be such a pussy, panhead.

say, didn't you claim that you would never come back under a false name like some kind of pussy?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that excuse won't fly.
> 
> like i said, if you don't want to take heat for the racist, sexist, anti-semitic, and generally retarded things you say, don't say them.
> 
> ...


I get the feeling that quite a _few_ folks that regularly post in this section are here "under false names like pussies"....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I get the feeling that quite a _few_ folks that regularly post in this section are here "under false names like pussies"....
> 
> View attachment 3782483


trump cannot be trusted.

and neither can his racist, sexist, anti-semitic supporters.

flaming pie cannot be trusted.

assbandit cannot be trusted.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump cannot be trusted.
> 
> and neither can his racist, sexist, anti-semitic supporters.
> 
> ...


Agreed, for the most part. You'll note a trend: Older, uneducated, racist, angry, and *white*.

As I mentioned earlier on, I don't _feel_ that Pie is a bad sort, just terribly hypocritical, brainwashed, and likely a tad mentally ill.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Agreed, for the most part. You'll note a trend: Older, uneducated, racist, angry, and *white*.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier on, I don't _feel_ that Pie is a bad sort, just terribly hypocritical, brainwashed, and likely a tad mentally ill.


any psychologist would have a field day with pie.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so when is trump gonna release his taxes?
> 
> i have him saying he would do so several dozen times.
> 
> why can't trump be trusted?


ask the IRS that question not me,everybody wants answers from the IRS but Hillary's schemes have corrupted the IRS so deeply all IRS personell hide behind the 5th & nobody gets answers.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump cannot be trusted.
> 
> and neither can his racist, sexist, anti-semitic supporters.
> 
> ...


don't forget unclebuck can't be trusted,we established that in the CBS thread yesterday .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> ask the IRS that question not me


the IRS is not allowed to release anyone's taxes.

only donald trump, who said several dozen times that he would reelease them, can do that. now he says he won't. he won't even show that he is under audit. and he won't even release his taxes that aren't allegedly under audit.

not that an audit is any excuse. nixon released his taxes while under audit.

you remember nixon, right? he was the ultra corrupt republican who started the drug war, and whose 'law and order' campaign trump is trying to emulate.

yet trump cannot even live up to nixon's standards of ethics.



Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> everybody wants answers from the IRS but Hillary's schemes have corrupted the IRS so deeply all IRS personell hide behind the 5th & nobody gets answers.


what in the fuck kind of retarded conspiracy theory are you blathering about now, jew hater?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> don't forget unclebuck can't be trusted,we established that in the CBS thread yesterday .


a serial lying, jew hating racist like yourself cannot establish anything beyond the fact that you are a vile neo-nazi.

see: the nazi parentheses, virtue signalling, white guilt - all trademarks of the neo-nazi culture from which you were spawned.

tell your whore wife she is whore.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that excuse won't fly.
> 
> like i said, if you don't want to take heat for the racist, sexist, anti-semitic, and generally retarded things you say, don't say them.
> 
> ...


more weaseling & crying 

stop squeeling n blubbering and answer the questions posed pages back


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> more weaseling & crying
> 
> stop squeeling n blubbering and answer the questions posed pages back


sorry, i don't pay attention to illegitimate questions from obvious neo-nazi scumbags like you who partake in human trafficking and selling meth to children, panhead.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the IRS is not allowed to release anyone's taxes.
> 
> only donald trump, who said several dozen times that he would reelease them, can do that. now he says he won't. he won't even show that he is under audit. and he won't even release his taxes that aren't allegedly under audit.
> 
> ...


you mean the Nixon Watergate scandal Hillary Clinton was involved with as part of the impeachment commity,who was fired from her job for corruption & ethics violations,that watergate,history sucks when it slaps her in the face


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> sorry, i don't pay attention to illegitimate questions from obvious neo-nazi scumbags like you who partake in human trafficking and selling meth to children, panhead.


lol well maybe u care to explain Hillary's anti gay marriage stance,going by Hillary's words " judge the 1st thing u see of a person " how can we trust her now.

we can't because she lies


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you mean the Nixon Watergate scandal Hillary Clinton was involved with as part of the impeachment commity,who was fired from her job for corruption & ethics violations,that watergate,history sucks when it slaps her in the face


sweet little neo-nazi propaganda video



completely debunked, but that won't stop a braindead little fucktard from believing in it anyway.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/zeifman.asp


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol well maybe u care to explain Hillary's anti gay marriage stance,going by Hillary's words " judge the 1st thing u see of a person " how can we trust her now.
> 
> we can't because she lies


i'd like to actually listen to a single thing you say, panhead. but i can't trust a single word out of you because your sock puppet existence here is a lie.

but here you are professing "white pride" in a thread about white pride.



panhead said:


> Im a white man & im also proud to be a white man,i can be proud of my race without being a racist,or a redneck,i can also be proud of my race & at the same time wish no i'll will or harm on other people,pride & racisim are two entirely different things,this fact has been lost to most white men,or drilled into them by media who've brainwashed them, through decades of ultra political correctness,until they believe or act as if shame is better than pride.
> 
> I make no excuses for my forefathers acts of evil,at the same time i make no apologies for my connection to them,i make no apologies for being white nor will i let any man take away from what i am because it makes them feel better about the way they think all white people should act,if other white people live their lives in shame of their heritage,or renounce their heritage because of the acts of evil men of their race then i feel sorry for them,that is the extent of my sorrow.
> 
> I refuse to adapt the apologetic stance of a modern day white man,where i make every attempt to act is if my heritage is meaningless,then renounce any heritage we may have left & accept the label of a "person",while every other race on this planet of our's proudly celebrates their race & heritage as they should be allowed to do.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'd like to actually listen to a single thing you say, panhead. but i can't trust a single word out of you because your sock puppet existence here is a lie.
> 
> but here you are professing "white pride" in a thread about white pride.


That's not _real_, is it? Please tell me that 'message' has been altered in some way...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

lol snopes,try harder snopes propaganda discredited


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That's not _real_, is it? Please tell me that 'message' has been altered in some way...
> 
> View attachment 3782502


i left out the part with all the racial slurs.



panhead said:


> What being a good man is not about is judging a man based on small amounts of information,not about jumping the gun & labeling a man a racist,asshole,biggott,faggott,jew,whitey,spic,nigger,whop ect ect ect


that's from the same post.

i've only just started looking at some of the neo-nazi crap panhead used to like to post.

he was in a biker gang too, one that peddled in human trafficking and which sold meth to children.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol snopes,try harder snopes propaganda discredited


sorry, no.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i left out the part with all the racial slurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nasty nasty. 'Panhead' = enema jackass?


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Are you a native NYer? You sure seem to know the Drumpf's M.O.!


lol. Born in Jersey and lived in the City for a few years. NYC will always have a place in my heart. Best place on earth if you ask me.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That's not _real_, is it? Please tell me that 'message' has been altered in some way...
> 
> View attachment 3782502


I just read his little quote

sounds like sound reasoning to me & my kind of guy


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

more from panhead.

he's NOT racist though.



panhead said:


> Hey there you chineese ckicks
> they say you suck big dicks.
> And all you fat ass females
> they say your booty smells.
> ...


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your late
> 
> a fresh piece of c span propaganda provided for your pleasure above
> 
> crooked Hillarys lies stand


*you're

Are you busy mole hilling Hillary because you know Drumpf does nothing but lie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Nasty nasty. 'Panhead' = enema jackass?





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I just read his little quote
> 
> sounds like sound reasoning to me & my kind of guy


well, he just spelled out that it's him. so he gets to defend a mountain of horribly racist diatribes now.


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

bravedave said:


> You better have brought me a sandwich...and a beer.


Try being original. Copying me is flattering and all, but just try being original for once. I know it's hard, but use that little grey matter between your ears and come up with something on your own.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, he just spelled out that it's him. so he gets to defend a mountain of horribly racist diatribes now.


lol doofus,nothing I read in that little quote of yours sounded racist to me,are u ashamed to be white?

why are u ashemed of who u are buck,tell us why u hate yourself


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

see4 said:


> Best place on earth if you ask me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol doofus,nothing I read in that little quote of yours sounded racist to me,are u ashamed to be white?
> 
> why are u ashemed of who u are buck,tell us why u hate yourself


so now you are openly advocating for white pride?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so now you are openly advocating for white pride?


lol nice try with your sneaky trick question 

the question is why are u ashamed to be white,that's the question doofus


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol nice try with your sneaky trick question
> 
> the question is why are u ashamed to be white,that's the question doofus


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol nice try with your sneaky trick question
> 
> the question is why are u ashamed to be white,that's the question doofus


so why are you openly advocating for white pride?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3782517


oh snap that's Morgan,wonder what he has to say about us bad white folks 




Morgan in person sure as hell don't fit your meme


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so why are you openly advocating for white pride?


those r your words doofus,I'm advocating for Hilary Clinton's dishonesty to be exposed by the media 

which still don't answer why your ashamed to be white,have u done something extremely bad to make u ashamed,I'm thinking u have


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> those r your words doofus,I'm advocating for Hilary Clinton's dishonesty to be exposed by the media
> 
> which still don't answer why your ashamed to be white,have u done something extremely bad to make u ashamed,I'm thinking u have


i can cite your words where you openly advocate for white pride.

i can also quote your posts where you say you want the KKK to go murder BLM protesters "in the woods".


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i can cite your words where you openly advocate for white pride.
> 
> i can also quote your posts where you say you want the KKK to go murder BLM protesters "in the woods".


I advocate for everybody being proud of who they are,why r you ashamed of who u are worries me,what have u done buck 

lol on the KKK murder woods blm nonsense,your words again little hombre not mine 

your awful slow today did something bad happen to u at work


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh snap that's Morgan,wonder what he has to say about us bad white folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Black history is American history."


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I advocate for everybody embracing WHITE POWER!! why r you ashamed of who u are? are U a negro, homo, wetback, or filthy jew, buck
> 
> the 'KKK murder woods bdsm' is my fav porno flick of all time!


Ohhhhh, enema breath, tsk tsk tsk....I know that you are a profoundly miserable and hateful person, but _*this*_?? This is just too much....


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Black history is American history."


sure is and Americans should be proud of it,I feel no shame


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhhh, enema breath, tsk tsk tsk....I know that you are a profoundly miserable and hateful person, but _*this*_?? This is just too much....


that's pathetic,the fact u wrote those hateful words in my quote makes your hypocrisy shine like a beacon,altering a members quote to include racist terms is the end game In foulness


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Do the alterations hit too close to home/your reality? Honestly?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhhh, enema breath, tsk tsk tsk....I know that you are a profoundly miserable and hateful person, but _*this*_?? This is just too much....


only a horrid person would stoop to such low depths,this post u altered speaks volumes about u as a man,entire altered quote below before it gets edited away by u

Your words below
I advocate for everybody embracing WHITE POWER!! why r you ashamed of who u are? are U a negro, homo, wetback, or filthy jew, buck 

the 'KKK murder woods bdsm' is my fav porno flick of all time!
Ohhhhh, enema breath, tsk tsk tsk....I know that you are a profoundly miserable and hateful person, but _*this*_?? This is just too much.... end quote of your hate filled racist rant .

All racist filth posted here is courtesy of member Big Lou altering my quote


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that's pathetic,the fact u wrote those hateful words in my quote makes your hypocrisy shine like a beacon,altering a members quote to include racist terms is the end game In foulness


he was literally parroting the exact same racial slurs you used during your panhead account.

here's you hoping for the KKK to murder black people "in the woods".



panhead said:


> fuck black lives matter as well as the clan , they can both go to the woods & kill each other off far as I'm concerned .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I advocate for everybody embracing WHITE POWER!! why r you ashamed of who u are? are U a negro, homo, wetback, or filthy jew, buck
> 
> the 'KKK murder woods bdsm' is my fav porno flick of all time!


thanks for the sig, panhead.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> only a horrid person would stoop to such low depths,this post u altered speaks volumes about u as a man,entire altered quote below before it gets edited away by u
> 
> Your words below
> I advocate for everybody embracing WHITE POWER!! why r you ashamed of who u are? are U a negro, homo, wetback, or filthy jew, buck
> ...


Why edit it? Those hateful words seem to have struck a nerve....hey, aren't you involved in 'white power' stuff?



Spoiler


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he was literally parroting the exact same racial slurs you used during your panhead account.
> 
> here's you hoping for the KKK to murder black people "in the woods".


all your words slick,another fail


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why edit it? Those hateful words seem to have struck a nerve....hey, aren't you involved in 'white power' stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he literally spends all day advocating for white power.

he even says his muslim wife is less deserving of respect because she is muslim.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why edit it? Those hateful words seem to have struck a nerve....hey, aren't you involved in 'white power' stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't edit out a single thing you inserted into your fake quote,you wrote every word of it,you should be proud of your racist rant,sick sack

matter of fact your epic racist meltdown is SIG worthy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

panhead said:


> I don't lose my mind when somebody bashes a Muslim , most people with bad raps earned their mistrust and scorn , many Muslims have earned the hatred they receive


does that include your whore wife?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your epic racist meltdown


the last post ever of panhead.



panhead said:


> I got a Black Lives Matter thread deleted in record time lol , under 3 minutes );


RIP, panhead.

jk, hope your death is miserable.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he literally spends all day advocating for white power.
> 
> he even says his muslim wife is less deserving of respect because she is muslim.


Ouch. What a trashbag. That last bit really hits close to home.

enema sack - For real; you disrespect/begrudge your wife based on her ethnicity/beliefs? Really fucked up.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ouch. What a trashbag. That last bit really hits close to home.
> 
> enema sack - For real; you disrespect/begrudge your wife based on her ethnicity/beliefs? Really fucked up.....


check out this one i just found:




panhead said:


> slavery was not & has never been a crime against blacks


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

panhead said:


> we know blacks were slaves ad nauseaum,the slavery they were subjected to is no different than the forced slavery or endentured servatude many other races were forced to endure


actually, the intergenerational slavery they endured was quite unique, assbandit.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> check out this one i just found:


............

I'm done.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

here he is openly advocating for racist white pride.




panhead said:


> the only thing anybody could ever use against me in labeling me as a racist is the pride i hold in being a white man


so we can safely label assbandit a racist now.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ouch. What a trashbag. That last bit really hits close to home.
> 
> enema sack - For real; you disrespect/begrudge your wife based on her ethnicity/beliefs? Really fucked up.....


looking good


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

panhead said:


> if somebody can call me a racist simply because im proud of my skin color then that person is one shallow ass person who is no better than a full blown nazi skinhead


yep, killing 6 million jews is kinda like calling you a racist for openly advocating white pride.

cool anti-semitic remark.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, killing 6 million jews is kinda like calling you a racist for openly advocating white pride.
> 
> cool anti-semitic remark.


Disgusting.

How sure are you that these two are one in the same?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> here he is openly advocating for racist white pride.
> 
> so we can safely label assbandit a racist now.


pathetic attempt,too late though,I snagged a screenshot of Big racist Big Lou's epic racist rant,looks sickening in my SIG but folks should know what he wrote


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

panhead said:


> this is what it takes to be a racist,a person "MUST" wish i'll will tword other races





panhead said:


> Muslims have earned the hatred they receive


too easy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> How sure are you that these two are one in the same?


100% now.

i didn't believe rolli at first but i do now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> pathetic attempt,too late though,I snagged a screenshot of Big racist Big Lou's epic racist rant,looks sickening in my SIG but folks should know what he wrote


your own words:



panhead said:


> whitey,nigger,spic,faggott,whop





panhead said:


> I hate watching people try to justify why they are not racist,life's too short to worry about nigger,whitey,spic,wop,chink ect, what a stupid thread.





panhead said:


> Ah ha ha ha ha,i got a rep for this thread saying i was the biggest nigger guy on RIU





panhead said:


> I said listen here nigger man


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 100% now.
> 
> i didn't believe rolli at first but i do now.


Tsk tsk tsk....an even _worse_ lump of feces than I originally thought. No *wonder* he constantly (and maniacally) pushes an anti-humanitarian/pro-Drumpf/repub agenda....venomous...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Tsk tsk tsk....an even _worse_ lump of feces than I originally thought. No *wonder* he constantly (and maniacally) pushes an anti-humanitarian/pro-Drumpf/repub agenda....venomous...


he hates it when people call his wife a sand nigger, but he says muslims have earned the hatred they receive.

he's definitely a very conflicted pile of shit.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 100% now.
> 
> i didn't believe rolli at first but i do now.


lol u didn't believe " rollie " at 1st but now u do 

good one but still a big fail


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol u didn't believe " rollie " at 1st but now u do
> 
> good one but still a big fail


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol u didn't believe " rollie " at 1st but now u do
> 
> good one but still a big fail


so, you've gone from building 110 story skyscrapers to installing satellite dishes?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your own words:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, just read through the nonsense....I took a drink of beer whenever I read something stupid/the word 'sock'....I see the 'sheskunk' person I hear about often....dunno what 'dadelux' is....oh, there's the parasite, a really okay fella!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3782562


still lookin good with your racist meltdown for all to see 

your welcome .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> still lookin good with your racist meltdown for all to see
> 
> your welcome .


good projection.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> still lookin good with your racist meltdown for all to see
> 
> your welcome .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 16, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> still lookin good with your racist meltdown for all to see
> 
> your welcome .


Too funny this. Your meltdown started when @Big_Lou posted this reply of yours with rather minor editing. 


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I advocate for everybody embracing WHITE POWER!! why r you ashamed of who u are? are U a negro, homo, wetback, or filthy jew, buck
> 
> the 'KKK murder woods bdsm' is my fav porno flick of all time!


I mean, face it, he only filled in the lines with what you really meant.

After that you've been babbling. 

The quotes from your earlier persona, @panhead where you talk about being proud of being white, talk about proud of being entitled. I was sniffing the entitlement you exude when I posted the following.


Fogdog said:


> Not the way a debate works. Being a soft white boy might make you feel entitled to demand explanations when you only give one liners and stupid video propaganda but actually it just means you are soft.


So, yeah soft white boy smelling from the sweat of entitlement and the fetid air of racism. You've been exposed. 

And, no matter how much you beg, I won't try to rebut you one line accusations. Or those shit-stupid video posting. 

Poor oppressed crying soft white boy.


----------



## see4 (Sep 16, 2016)

lol. this thread got gooood.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2016)

I just offered a white supremacist on twitter $500 for a video of him preaching white pride in any major american city.

he balked and balked and balked, then offered me $1000 to preach gay pride in front of a mosque. i immediately accepted.

he blocked me moments later.

WOOOOPS!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

Boohoo. More fear mongering. I guess all those people should of had to wait for the press to arrive. What about all the events hillary had with no press?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Boohoo. More fear mongering. I guess all those people should of had to wait for the press to arrive. What about all the events hillary had with no press?


We should make you a candidate and send you out there with no secret service detail. Ya know, see what happens. You might meet a second amendment person. It would be horrible.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Boohoo. More fear mongering. I guess all those people should of had to wait for the press to arrive. What about all the events hillary had with no press?


Why do you ignore the question as to why your husband was booted out the service. Trump says him or someone in his family is a rapist, drug dealer or murderer. Is Trump correct about your husband ? Was he booted out the service for rape or drug dealing. How did this make you feel after you were force to beg for food-stamps because your husband could not fulfill his military commitment.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why do you ignore the question as to why your husband was booted out the service. Trump says him or someone in his family is a rapist, drug dealer or murderer. Is Trump correct about your husband ? Was he booted out the service for rape or drug dealing. How did this make you feel after you were force to beg for food-stamps because your husband could not fulfill his military commitment.


http://megynkelly.org/169183/prominent-latino-activist-tony-yapias-charged-with-rape/


----------



## bravedave (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Boohoo. More fear mongering. I guess all those people should of had to wait for the press to arrive. What about all the events hillary had with no press?


LOL. Yeah they try to say it is fueled by Trump and Republicans. Do you think maybe it ever crosses their minds that it is actually fueled by their own incompetence and bias? And riiiighhht, just like a drive by Saddam's Palace. Do you think, blondie, that hyperbolic bullshit like that statement may be fuel for the bad press poll numbers also. Leftists and their media are so fucking stupid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Leftists and their media are so fucking stupid.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> http://megynkelly.org/169183/prominent-latino-activist-tony-yapias-charged-with-rape/


and what does this have to do with @Flaming Pie husband ? Are you agreeing with Trump that Mexican men are rapist, drug dealers and or murderers


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

i really wanna know how mr. pie got booted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> still lookin good with your racist meltdown for all to see


----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i really wanna know how mr. pie got booted.


he did something and was told on.
If we were to guess using Trumps assumptions, her husband was raping people after he sold them drugs with the threat of murder. 
@Flaming Pie was so desperate and lonely that she stayed with him and they as a family went on foodstamps and WIC. He still may be raping and drug selling with threats of murder


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> he did something and was told on.
> If we were to guess using Trumps assumptions, her husband was raping people after he sold them drugs with the threat of murder.
> @Flaming Pie was so desperate and lonely that she stayed with him and they as a family went on foodstamps and WIC. He still may be raping and drug selling with threats of murder


didn't flaming pie also try to claim that she served?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't flaming pie also try to claim that she served?


Not sure. I would have to go back and check. 
I do know that she is very proud of sucking cock and swallowing.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't flaming pie also try to claim that she served?


Still serves to this day...

18 hours a week in Burger King.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what does this have to do with @Flaming Pie husband ? Are you agreeing with Trump that Mexican men are rapist, drug dealers and or murderers


No, showing that people like you who try to pin such things on others are more than likely guilty of it. 
Your line of questioning here continues to show your lack of class. Andy's stamp of approval gives you bonus puke points.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, showing that people like you who try to pin such things on others are more than likely guilty of it.
> Your line of questioning here continues to show your lack of class. Andy's stamp of approval gives you bonus puke points.


so your hero trump is wrong? mexicans aren't invariably rapists and drug dealers who are here to murder white children?

i suppose the next thing you'll say is that obama was born in the united states and isn't a secret muslim.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 17, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and what does this have to do with @Flaming Pie husband ? Are you agreeing with Trump that Mexican men are rapist, drug dealers and or murderers


And she didn't even like his post. smh.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

Hillary, Hillary, HILLARY...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, showing that people like you who try to pin such things on others are more than likely guilty of it.
> Your line of questioning here continues to show your lack of class. Andy's stamp of approval gives you bonus puke points.


Hey not my fault that Trump thinks that people in her family are rapist, murderers, and or drug dealers. Also not my fault that @Flaming Pie husband was booted out the service forcing her, him and the baby on WIC and foodstamps.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary, Hillary, HILLARY...


you realize birtherism started in 2004 while obama was still in state politics, right? and that hillary never pushed the theory, right? and what few of her supporters did, dropped it as soon as they saw evidence to the contrary, like the birth announcement, right?

or are you really this fucking blind?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> No, you can only take credit for being an asshole and a confused cunt and someday your confusion is probably going to result in someone turning you into paste. I look forward to hearing about that day.


Well I must certainly will remember my 2nd Amendment. That will be a horrible day


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

http://www.bpunion.org/index.php/newsroom/press-releases/1844-nbpc-statement-on-hillary-clinton-s-reckless-immigration-policies


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.bpunion.org/index.php/newsroom/press-releases/1844-nbpc-statement-on-hillary-clinton-s-reckless-immigration-policies


Opened it. Mindless right wing propaganda. Says stuff that are patently false. You thought it was significant, why? What point are you trying to make with this post?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Opened it. Mindless right wing propaganda. Says stuff that are patently false. You thought it was significant, why? What point are you trying to make with this post?


Come on Fogfraud...Right wing propaganga from the National Border Patrol Council??? Lol
Here learn more about them. 

http://www.bpunion.org/index.php/about-nbpc

So what do you find "patently false"? You are dismissing 15 paragraphs with one feeble stroke. The point is obvious...Hillary cannot be trusted and her old boss is a fraud.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Come on Fogfraud...Right wing propaganga from the National Border Patrol Council??? Lol
> Here learn more about them.
> 
> http://www.bpunion.org/index.php/about-nbpc
> ...


I read this: "_Obama’s efforts to deceive the American public about border security, in order to pursue amnesty programs"_

And thought: BS. There was nothing to back up that statement. It was simply an opinion. I'm not interested in reading what somebody opines on. Not some nobody who nobody heard of and will never hear about. A nobel laureate or a well known analyst with some chops in that policy arena, maybe then I'd take his opinion seriously. 

"Hillary cannot be trusted and her old boss is a fraud."

Is that what it said? Pull out the lines saying that with some fact to back up the reason behind the statement. Simply posting a link to an odious bit of right wing hack isn't going to draw interest. State an opinion and use the link to back it up. Make it interesting and informative. If not interesting then at least be informative or vice versa. And bring facts, not truthy opinion sorta sounding true stuff.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I read this: Obama’s efforts to deceive the American public about border security, in order to pursue amnesty programs
> 
> And thought: BS. There was nothing to back up that statement. It was simply an opinion. I'm not interested in reading what somebody opines on. At least some nobody who nobody heard of and will never hear about.
> 
> ...


Be happy to, as soon as you qualify those things that are patently false,


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 17, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Be happy to, as soon as you qualify those things that are patently false,


I already posted something that is patently false. It was just an opinion. You guys can't carry debate. All you do is sit back and take pot shots. Post something worthy of discussing and I'll go there with you. I don't think you can do it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

We need sensible Pressure Cooker control laws!

People shouldn't be allowed to have these potentially dangerous appliances!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I already posted something that is patently false. It was just an opinion. You guys can't carry debate. All you do is sit back and take pot shots. Post something worthy of discussing and I'll go there with you. I don't think you can do it.


Do you think the border control understand the security needs of our country? Why would the entire border patrol send out a message like this and endorse trump? Are they all racist?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 17, 2016)

Americans shouldn't need anything other than butter knives to cut their food!

Assault knives are too dangerous for a civilian to own!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We need sensible Pressure Cooker control laws!
> 
> People shouldn't be allowed to have these potentially dangerous appliances!


where are all the good guys with pressure cookers?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think the border control understand the security needs of our country? Why would the entire border patrol send out a message like this and endorse trump? Are they all racist?


Lol...

You're crazy, Obama has be the Deporter-in-Chief.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think the border control understand the security needs of our country? Why would the entire border patrol send out a message like this and endorse trump? Are they all racist?


they want to cushion their funding. DERP!

and yes, a great deal of them are racist. trump has proved that the racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic section of the electorate is much greater than we all would have liked to think.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think the border control understand the security needs of our country? Why would the entire border patrol send out a message like this and endorse trump? Are they all racist?


All right, I'll play along and show you why you and Dave have just eaten the verbal equivalent of junk food.

Here is a fact free paragraph:

_President Obama and Secretary Clinton fail to recognize we live in a world where religious and political fanatics are actively plotting to harm U.S. citizens at home and abroad. Instead of investing in measures to secure our nation’s borders, they have openly and actively pursued what Secretary of State John Kerry called a “borderless world.” Americans need to ask themselves: Do we want to risk the safety and security of our family, businesses and communities on the dangerous and extreme policies supported by the ACLU, American Friends Service Committee, and other ideological extremists?_

Really? Obama and Clinton aren't aware that religious and political fanatics are plotting harm against the US? One would think they hadn't heard of 9-11.

They pursue a borderless world? What actions has Obama taken that proves this point?

What are they talking about when saying "risk the safety and security of" our people and communities? There have been no major issues with illegal immigrants. Excluding the fact that being here is a crime, crimes rates for illegal immigrants are lower than the general population. Do they mean drug smugglers? I haven't heard that drug smuggling has suddenly become a major issue in the US. Violent crime is down big time over the past ten years. What exactly are they talking about?

What extreme policies pursued by the ACLU are they talking about?

That paragraph is no different from the rest of the bulletin and is full of inflammatory statements but it's more like the empty calories in a soda than a real meal. The Border Patrol Union sees a big advantage to them if Trump wins. That's all I read in this statement. If you think this is news then you are dumber than I thought and that is saying something.

Again, the border patrol wins big time if Trump wins. It's a union and unions promote the interests of it's members. No different from other Unions and not necessarily bad, just biased. Follow the money and you'll see why that fact free bulletin filled with invective was published.

Upon close examination it breaks down. This is why I call that bulletin propaganda. It probably has you and Dave bouncing off the wall, I mean "_Do we want to risk the safety and security of our family, businesses and communities on the dangerous and extreme policies *" *__*Wow! No I don't!* _That's a simple question to answer but what does that have to do with Clinton?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All right, I'll play along and show you why you and Dave have just eaten the verbal equivalent of junk food.
> 
> Here is a fact free paragraph:
> 
> ...


Record levels of deportations under Obama... "Obama doesn't care and wants a borderless world"

"Trump will increase border security"...

He's got a hell of alot of catching up to do.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Record levels of deportations under Obama... "Obama doesn't care and wants a borderless world"
> 
> "Trump will increase border security"...
> 
> He's got a hell of alot of catching up to do.


To be fair, the trend over the past three years is fewer deportations. That's what the border patrol is carping about. It's also fair to ask why are the border patrol fixated on deporting people already here when their job is to keep people from crossing? 

Otherwise, you are right in total numbers, Obama has overseen many more deportations that Bush jr. 

And somehow, it's all Clinton's fault.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To be fair, the trend over the past three years is fewer deportations. That's what the border patrol is carping about. It's also fair to ask why are the border patrol fixated on deporting people already here when their job is to keep people from crossing?
> 
> Otherwise, you are right in total numbers, Obama has overseen many more deportations that Bush jr.
> 
> And somehow, it's all Clinton's fault.


Therefore Clinton hates Mexicans?

Makes sense...

/sarcasm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> they want to cushion their funding. DERP!
> 
> and yes, a great deal of them are racist. trump has proved that the racist, sexist, homophobic, xenophobic section of the electorate is much greater than we all would have liked to think.


Especially since everything got combined under the Patriot Act. Each agency now competes for the same dollar. It makes an amazing amount of difference them, so they lobby _hard._


----------



## bravedave (Sep 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> To be fair, the trend over the past three years is fewer deportations. That's what the border patrol is carping about. It's also fair to ask why are the border patrol fixated on deporting people already here when their job is to keep people from crossing?
> 
> Otherwise, you are right in total numbers, Obama has overseen many more deportations that Bush jr.
> 
> And somehow, it's all Clinton's fault.


Not a "trend over the last three years" But a consistant deceptive policy ever since he came into office. Stinky Ninja needs to read the link we are talking about before pretending he knows something. 

Here are some timely facts from that Right Wing rag... The LA Times. Doh!

http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-79794797/

Some highlights:

"Expulsions of people who are settled and working in the United States have FALLEN steadily since his FIRST year in office and are down more than 40% since 2009"

"...the number of people deported at or near the border has gone up -- PRIMARILY as a result of changing who gets counted ... The VAST majority of those border crossers would not have been treated as formal deportations under previous administrations"

Yes, Fogfraud, these tweaks were left under the rug as Clinton and others ...just like Stinky Ninja...have touted Obama's deception in this area. A deception that continued to be mentioned as the Supreme Court ruled on Obama's executive amnesty bill that was nixed. Why are lefties so fucking gullible? The guy is a fraud and has been since day one and Clinton has been complicit in the fraud. NOT opinion.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Not a "trend over the last three years" But a consistant deceptive policy ever since he came into office. Stinky Ninja needs to read the link we are talking about before pretending he knows something.
> 
> Here are some timely facts from that Right Wing rag... The LA Times. Doh!
> 
> ...


They're stopping more people coming in...it's a net "deportation gain".

So stfu.


----------



## bravedave (Sep 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> They're stopping more people coming in...it's a net "deportation gain".
> 
> So stfu.


Stinky, Stinky, Stinky,
Actually no its not. After you read the letter from the NBPC, please read the LA Times article as it will tell you that, as usual and much like FogFraud, you are all wet.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Stinky, Stinky, Stinky,
> Actually no its not. After you read the letter from the NBPC, please read the LA Times article as it will tell you that, as usual and much like FogFraud, you are all wet.


I read the article; overall deportations are up, but it's mostly on or near the border with less aliens who are living and established being deported.

Still higher overall deportation numbers.

Learn 2 Math.

You've 2 cannabis plants (one indica and one sativa) and usually produce 100 grams from each.

If you produce 120g indica and 90g sativa, is your overall yield up or down?


----------



## bravedave (Sep 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I read the article; overall deportations are up, but it's mostly on or near the border with less aliens who are living and established being deported.
> 
> Still higher overall deportation numbers.
> 
> ...


Stinky. 
Once again, you are wrong and you either lied about reading the article or your reading comprehension is that of a banana slug. Somewhere in the LA Times article it tells us that if numbers were tallied the same way, Bush eclipses Obama's numbers. Math is not a problem for me and obviously not your only problem.


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 18, 2016)

*Haitian President Exposes Clinton Foundation: "Hillary Clinton Tried To Bribe Me!"*

by Tyler Durden
Sep 18, 2016 9:40 AM

Former Haitian President of Senate is speaking out to tell the truth about Clinton Foundation at a Trump event! *The former president said that Clinton was trying to buy him. She tried to appeal to him (bribe him).*






*She defrauded the people of Haiti... *

_"I spent 4 hours with Bill Richardson to tell Bill Clinton not to invade Haiti. _



_*A week later the embassy called me and told me that Bill Clinton has a messenger for him. *_



_He came and told me to sign with Bill Clinton, *join his movement and Clinton will make me the richest man in Haiti.*_



_I told him he is a principled man and I will not sell out..._



_*A week later, Clinton revoked my visa*."_

He just *challenged Trump to ask Hillary Clinton to publish the audit of all the money they have stolen from Haiti in 2010.*

_h/t Jim Quinn 's The Burning Platform blog,_


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Stinky.
> Once again, you are wrong and you either lied about reading the article or your reading comprehension is that of a banana slug. Somewhere in the LA Times article it tells us that if numbers were tallied the same way, Bush eclipses Obama's numbers. Math is not a problem for me and obviously not your only problem.


Only on the basis of people who are living here already being deported.

Net figures dumbass, net figures.

It's especially ironic when a retard like you tries to talk down to other people...

And my math is excellent, it's sort of important for my job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)

http://www.reuters.com/statesofthenation/

Trump up in CO, NM, tied in MI!

LATIMEs poll has trump at 47% and Hillary at 41% for nation!

Trump also has 20% of the black pollsters, 31% of latino, and 46% of other.

I think we will see those numbers jump higher with the recent security scares and the way our administration is being aggressive to russia after the US fuck up.

*
https://www.yahoo.com/news/putin-washington-keeping-cease-fire-details-secret-100844900.html
BEIRUT (ASSOCIATED PRESS)— Syria’s military says the U.S.-led coalition carried out an airstrike on an eastern base that is surrounded by Islamic State militants, allowing the extremists to advance and potentially dealing a major blow to a shaky cease-fire.*
*
U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations Samantha Power said the U.S. is investigating the incident and expressed regret over the loss of life as she spoke to reporters outside the Security Council chamber while the Russian ambassador was addressing the meeting.

But she accused Russia of pulling "a stunt" that is "uniquely cynical and hypocritical" in calling for the emergency meeting, while never taking similar action to condemn Assad's regime "for some of the most systematic atrocities we have seen in a generation."

Russian Ambassador Vitaly Churkin then walked out of the acrimonious meeting before Power spoke to the council. He said that in his decades as a diplomat he had "never seen such an extraordinary display of American heavy-handedness as we are witnessing today" and was "appalled" by Power's remarks.
*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> *Haitian President Exposes Clinton Foundation: "Hillary Clinton Tried To Bribe Me!"*
> 
> by Tyler Durden
> Sep 18, 2016 9:40 AM
> ...


I saw this. Of course the MSM didn't report on it or try to interview the man.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.reuters.com/statesofthenation/
> 
> Trump up in CO, NM, tied in MI!
> 
> ...


You Trump supporters sure do love you some dictators. Hitler's Germany is happening all over again. Nazi women are the worst.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.reuters.com/statesofthenation/
> 
> Trump up in CO, NM, tied in MI!


cool delusions.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)

bravedave said:


> Not a "trend over the last three years" But a consistant deceptive policy ever since he came into office. Stinky Ninja needs to read the link we are talking about before pretending he knows something.
> 
> Here are some timely facts from that Right Wing rag... The LA Times. Doh!
> 
> ...


I don't dispute that the number of deportations is down. Those numbers were easily available to anybody who thought to look for them. It wasn't spoon fed to you, which in your world means "swept under rug". I'd hate to see your rugs by the way.

The population of illegal immigrants in the country is relatively stable. Not growing. Deportations are down.

# illegal immigrants in the US by year = # lllegal immigrants previous year + # successfully cross into the US - # deported

Do the math chowder head. The border patrol is doing a fine job under Obama's administration of stopping or discouraging illegal immigration.

This "illegal immigrant" crisis that Trump is making up and you believe is fake.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)

Haitian- Americans plead with Donald Trump to investigate haiti. They talk about the clinton bribing haitian officials.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)

Jane Do describes her alleged rape by Donald Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haitian- Americans plead with Donald Trump to investigate haiti. They talk about the clinton bribing haitian officials.


maybe that will distract people from trump's multiple fraud and racketeering charges, rape trial, refusal to release his taxes after saying he would, refusal to release any actual medical records with actual test results, his call to assassinate hillary, his deeply held conspiracy theory about obama being a secret kenyan muslim, and the like.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)

Haitians hate hillary. Wonder why...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2016)

so when is trump gonna release his taxes?

he's been promising for months that he would.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Dang. Train station bombing now with possible terror cell operating out of nj/ny.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe that will distract people from trump's multiple fraud and racketeering charges, rape trial, refusal to release his taxes after saying he would, refusal to release any actual medical records with actual test results, his call to assassinate hillary, his deeply held conspiracy theory about obama being a secret kenyan muslim, and the like.


Let's not forget that his favourite thing him and his daughter like to do is sex.

Rob Roy will be along soon to say "Well, if she consented..."


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haitians hate hillary. Wonder why...
> 
> View attachment 3783912


Ran out of hot sauce from her purse?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 19, 2016)

I got bombed last night. Religion played no part in it. I swear to god.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Questions feel scripted to me.

She made decisions that "neutralized" the enemy and says that Trump's words give comfort to ISIS.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Shift the blame.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shift the blame.


A lot of people who trusted Benedict Donald know who to blame


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Questions feel scripted to me.
> 
> She made decisions that "neutralized" the enemy and says that Trump's words give comfort to ISIS.


Faux news. Dumber than Pie.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A lot of people who trusted Benedict Donald know who to blame



A lot of people who trusted Hillary,.....are dead. Surprised ??


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Questions feel scripted to me.
> 
> She made decisions that "neutralized" the enemy and says that Trump's words give comfort to ISIS.


It's all a vast conspiracy, pie. She killed 57 people too. 

Also, something about the Jews.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> A lot of people who trusted Hillary,.....are dead. Surprised ??


No. 

Let me predict my own death. I will die. So will you. In your case, your small intestine is going to reach up to your trachea and strangle you in order to get away from that rotted brain of yours.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haitians hate hillary. Wonder why...
> 
> View attachment 3783912


Wonder why? Answer: because "they" don't.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

So, the 'law and order' candidate had the bridge gate fucktard leading chants to "lock her up" at the RNC. 

He also had convicted felon Joe arpaio up there flapping his racist gums too.

Can't even make this shit up.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No.
> 
> Let me predict my own death. I will die. So will you. In your case, your small intestine is going to reach up to your trachea and strangle you in order to get away from that rotted brain of yours.



I wasn`t either.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Wonder why? Answer: because "they" don't.


The haitians strongly dislike the clintons. 

The clintons set it up so clothing manufacturers only pay them 3.85 a day to work with no breaks. They used the haitian aid to build the factories. The haitians still dont have clean running water in their communities, plumbing for bodily waste or electricity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The haitians strongly dislike the clintons.
> 
> The clintons set it up so clothing manufacturers only pay them 3.85 a day to work with no breaks. They used the haitian aid to build the factories. The haitians still dont have clean running water in their communities, plumbing for bodily waste or electricity.


the child slave laborers in bangladesh and china who makes trump's clothes have it worse.

did you forget about that, pie?

we can't all be valedictorians, i guess.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The haitians strongly dislike the clintons.
> 
> The clintons set it up so clothing manufacturers only pay them 3.85 a day to work with no breaks. They used the haitian aid to build the factories. The haitians still dont have clean running water in their communities, plumbing for bodily waste or electricity.


Hillary got a fat paycheck though. See how good crony capitalism works??


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The haitians strongly dislike the clintons.
> 
> The clintons set it up so clothing manufacturers only pay them 3.85 a day to work with no breaks. They used the haitian aid to build the factories. The haitians still dont have clean running water in their communities, plumbing for bodily waste or electricity.


Oh, Pie. What would we do without you setting the low base standard for idiotic statements on this site?

The Clintons aren't in the business of manufacturing clothing. What gain are you accusing them of?

The Bush and Obama administrations have both tried to get the minimum wage raised in Haiti. Some might call that meddling but considering our patriarchal relationship with Haiti, I guess the US feels like it can do that. The Haitian elites, factory owners, free trade proponents, U.S. politicians, economists, and American companies that kept the minimum wage so low opposed it and eventually everybody pushing for a higher wage caved, allowing a lower than minimum wage in Haiti for that industry. To say that the head of the US State department is responsible for this is inaccurate to say the least. I'd call it bullshit, absolutely idiotic, support of a wannabe dictator and suggest second amendmenting that person but that would be a terrible thing.

You find life pretty much uncomplicated I guess. But it's not as simple as swallowing cum for most of us.

How about Republican party leadership, including Benedict Donald, that oppose a raising the minimum wage to a living wage in the US? I recall you didn't want a rise in the US minimum wage because then your husband would get a raise or some sort of nonsensical argument. Why do you oppose raising the minimum wage to make it a living wage in the US and screech about Haitians not receiving it?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hillary got a fat paycheck though. See how good crony capitalism works??


What you said makes no sense. What paycheck do you speak of?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What you said makes no sense. What paycheck do you speak of?


maybe he's talking about the paychecks donald trump gets from using child slave labor to manufacture his clothes in a dozen countries that are not the united states of america.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe he's talking about the paychecks donald trump gets from using child slave labor to manufacture his clothes in a dozen countries that are not the united states of america.


Yeah that must be it. He confused Trump with Hillary. They are both white. White people all look alike.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so when is trump gonna release his taxes?
> 
> he's been promising for months that he would.


But he straightened out the birther issue..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe he's talking about the paychecks donald trump gets from using child slave labor to manufacture his clothes in a dozen countries that are not the united states of america.


In some countries (India), Trump offers you good pay, but confiscates your passport..then doesn't pay you. You are stranded, no pay, no way home..a slave.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But he straightened out the birthed issue..


true, that! It's why I'm now going to vote for Trump. when hell freezes over


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> But he straightened out the birther issue..


no he didn't.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the child slave laborers in bangladesh and china who makes trump's clothes have it worse.
> 
> did you forget about that, pie?
> 
> we can't all be valedictorians, i guess.


This is different. It was sanctioned and formed by the Clintons under the guise of aid. They also made sure to make the exports from haiti tax free.

When the United States is opening sweatshops with world money meant to help rebuild haiti, that's a problem. 

It worked out for the Clintons and their donors tho.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no he didn't.


Yes he did, he said it was a lie..or did he?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is different. It was sanctioned and formed by the Clintons under the guise of aid. They also made sure to make the exports from haiti tax free.
> 
> When the United States is opening sweatshops with world money meant to help rebuild haiti, that's a problem.
> 
> It worked out for the Clintons and their donors tho.


i don't know what already-debunked conspiracy theory you are babbling out of your ass about, but you have completely failed to address the fact that your hero uses child slave labor in multiple countries to produce his clothing line.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> In some countries (India), Trump offers you good pay, but confiscates your passport..then doesn't pay you. You are stranded, no pay, no way home..a slave.


Except that you could apply for a new passport... But that kills the whole story doesnt it?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Sep 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Yes he did, he said it was a lie..or did he?
> 
> View attachment 3784720


http://www.rawstory.com/2016/09/jill-stein-insists-trump-is-less-dangerous-than-clinton-and-attacks-bernie-sanders-as-a-dc-insider/
http://www.rawstory.com/2016/09/jill-stein-insists-trump-is-less-dangerous-than-clinton-and-attacks-bernie-sanders-as-a-dc-insider/
sounds like jill stein is calling you a dumbass


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/09/jill-stein-insists-trump-is-less-dangerous-than-clinton-and-attacks-bernie-sanders-as-a-dc-insider/
> sounds like jill stein is calling you a dumbass


jill stein is an anti-vaxxer. that makes her a dumbass.

and for that matter...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> In some countries (India), Trump offers you good pay, but confiscates your passport..then doesn't pay you. You are stranded, no pay, no way home..a slave.



you of all people amaze me sky,as soon as you stood your ground on the DNC/Clinton rigging of the primary & stealing votes from Sanders you were attacked by your " friends " here,yet you still want to be part of them,the same friends ( SJW's )you fucked up & let know personal things about you now use those issues to "gleefully "attack you,in the cruelest ways possible,yet you still want to be part of the club ?

I watched your "friends" laugh at your children calling another woman mommy,I watched your friends laugh at your husband leaving you,I watched as your Social Justice Warrior friends called you a horrible mother & wife,self proclaimed men of principal ripped your fuckin heart out because you " dared " speak out demanding democracy & honesty,yet you still want to be in the car with those people,amazing !

don't you get it yet ? either your a full blown radical whack job who's willing to take a steaming shit on the constitution & democracy for "the cause" ,or your the enemy,to be attacked using any & all means up to & including getting you fired from your job,turning you into the police,attacking your family,posting your personal info online,calling parloe officers,snitching you out etc,there are no uncrossable lines with these vile hypocrites .

you've fell prey to the SJW movement which has showed you its vile hypocrisy ,yet you don't seem able to divest yourself from them, even though you know they are wrong in every way , again amazing .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you of all people amaze me sky,as soon as you stood your ground on the DNC/Clinton rigging of the primary & stealing votes from Sanders you were attacked by your " friends " here,yet you still want to be part of them,the same friends ( SJW's )you fucked up & let know personal things about you now use those issues to "gleefully "attack you,in the cruelest ways possible,yet you still want to be part of the club ?
> 
> I watched your "friends" laugh at your children calling another woman mommy,I watched your friends laugh at your husband leaving you,I watched as your Social Justice Warrior friends called you a horrible mother & wife,self proclaimed men of principal ripped your fuckin heart out because you " dared " speak out demanding democracy & honesty,yet you still want to be in the car with those people,amazing !
> 
> ...



grandpa's yelling again^^^


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you of all people amaze me sky,as soon as you stood your ground on the DNC/Clinton rigging of the primary & stealing votes from Sanders you were attacked by your " friends " here,yet you still want to be part of them,the same friends ( SJW's )you fucked up & let know personal things about you now use those issues to "gleefully "attack you,in the cruelest ways possible,yet you still want to be part of the club ?
> 
> I watched your "friends" laugh at your children calling another woman mommy,I watched your friends laugh at your husband leaving you,I watched as your Social Justice Warrior friends called you a horrible mother & wife,self proclaimed men of principal ripped your fuckin heart out because you " dared " speak out demanding democracy & honesty,yet you still want to be in the car with those people,amazing !
> 
> ...


You might not have noticed, Grandpa, but Sky gives better than she gets when it comes to these disagreements. The days of paternally shielding the "weaker sex" are about 40 years gone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Gave me a chuckle.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_57dc4bece4b04a1497b491b6


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You might not have noticed, Grandpa, but Sky gives better than she gets when it comes to these disagreements. The days of paternally shielding the "weaker sex" are about 40 years gone.


now take what you wrote to me & somehow fit your words into an explanation you'd be willing to personally deliver to the parent of a child who's committed suicide from online bullying .

your dodge to the "weaker sex" bit does nothing to change the absolute fact social justice warriors are vile hypocrites for the most part.

every adult knows where the line of being a decent human being starts & stops,social justice warriors rationalize crossing the lines of decency by telling themselves " the ends justify the means",member padawanbater2 did a fine job explaining in the CBS thread of his I recommend you read if your confused about integrity .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> now take what you wrote to me & somehow fit your words into an explanation you'd be willing to personally deliver to the parent of a child who's committed suicide from online bullying .
> 
> your dodge to the "weaker sex" bit does nothing to change the absolute fact social justice warriors are vile hypocrites for the most part.
> 
> every adult knows where the line of being a decent human being starts & stops,social justice warriors rationalize crossing the lines of decency by telling themselves " the ends justify the means",member padawanbater2 did a fine job explaining in the CBS thread of his I recommend you read if your confused about integrity .


virtue signalling.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> now take what you wrote to me & somehow fit your words into an explanation you'd be willing to personally deliver to the parent of a child who's committed suicide from online bullying .
> 
> your dodge to the "weaker sex" bit does nothing to change the absolute fact social justice warriors are vile hypocrites for the most part.
> 
> every adult knows where the line of being a decent human being starts & stops,social justice warriors rationalize crossing the lines of decency by telling themselves " the ends justify the means",member padawanbater2 did a fine job explaining in the CBS thread of his I recommend you read if your confused about integrity .


Two faced or as you like to say hypocrite. You can go through my postings to sky if you like. We disagree about "staying true to Bernie means I should throw my vote away" but I've never dug into her past like you said I did. 

You are still patronizing her. How cute.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is different. It was sanctioned and formed by the Clintons under the guise of aid. They also made sure to make the exports from haiti tax free.
> 
> When the United States is opening sweatshops with world money meant to help rebuild haiti, that's a problem.
> 
> It worked out for the Clintons and their donors tho.


The worker's wages were a hot issue with Haitian leaders pushing against raising them to the ridiculously low minimum wage. Industrialists threatened to move factories. I'm not defending them for their actions, I'm just saying to your closed door of a mind that the wages were not set by the Clintons. That's pure fabrication.

Explain how the Clintons made money on this one. I'd like to hear your take on that.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> but I've never dug into her past like you said I did.


show me exactly where I " said you did anything " ,you injected that false claim to add validity to your rhetoric ,and then you double down by throwing this little number in as if it adds validity to your claims of sexism .



Fogdog said:


> You are still patronizing her. How cute.


since virtue signaling plays such a large role here I'll post a quote from Bing defining virtue signaling for those in question .

Bing quote
Virtue-signalling is making a statement because you reckon it will garner approval, rather than because you actually believe it. It’s a form of vanity, all the worse because it’s dressed up as selfless conviction.end quote

Hypocrisy


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Muslims have earned the hatred they receive , My family included .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> WTF,these guys had to have been filthy varmints for you to smell ass across the room.
> 
> I guess fags dont know about enema's


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Im covered from my neck line to my waist with tattoos,my arms are sleeved out as well,the very first large tattoo i got was my statement peice,it says "White Pride" across my shoulders


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> i made sure everybody in that place saw my White Pride tat


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> It's all a vast conspiracy, pie. She killed 57 people too.
> 
> Also, something about the Jews.


I heard that she cut off Newt Gingrich's (micro) penis and sent it to Islamic Cultists in Benghazi so they'd know not to reveal the secrets of Bill's private rape rooms!!

I dunno if it's TRUE, I didn't say it, but people ARE talking...people have been saying.....


----------



## hippee (Sep 19, 2016)

In my opinion,I seriously believe that the American people have been done an injustice by having to chose between either of these two imbeciles.What a sham,I say nobody vote and let them vote for themselves and then they can share it so we can blame the both of them


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

hippee said:


> In my opinion,I seriously believe that the American people have been done an injustice by having to chose between either of these two imbeciles.What a sham,I say nobody vote and let them vote for themselves and then they can share it so we can blame the both of them


Yeah I'm just not gonna vote for either


----------



## hippee (Sep 19, 2016)

and let's face it, I'd say that 40 percent of the American public has no business voting anyway,me probably being one of them


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

hippee said:


> and let's face it, I'd say that 40 percent of the American public has no business voting anyway,me probably being one of them


Why do you say that, just curious


----------



## hippee (Sep 19, 2016)

most are uninformed and easily persuaded by propaganda, and I believe that if you can't take care of your own business why should you be able to have a vote that could interfere with someone who does


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

back in topic city here we have well known right winger elezibeth warren calling out killarys hypocrisy for being owned by wall street as soon as she took her 1st public office





again Hillary can't be trusted


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

I think no politician can be trusted


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> back in topic city here we have well known right winger elezibeth warren calling out killarys hypocrisy for being owned by wall street as soon as she took her 1st public office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, that's the white supremacist's take on it.

do any non-white supremacists wanna chime in?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I think no politician can be trusted


I'm of the same mind but unfortunately we can't kick them all out of office,for me the trust factor goes up or down depending on who funds the campaign,when hundreds of millions are being given there's no way its for such great admiration of the candidate,or love of the US political system.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

U


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm of the same mind but unfortunately we can't kick them all out of office,for me the trust factor goes up or down depending on who funds the campaign,when hundreds of millions are being given there's no way its for such great admiration of the candidate,or love of the US political system.


Yeah agreed it's mostly lobbyist that give the money.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> U
> Yeah agreed it's mostly lobbyist that give the money.


yup,the lobby industry needs to be made illegal & donations limited to a set amount per voter,no super PAC,lobby groups,non US resident or corporation should be allowed to donate aka buy a politician,the $2,700 cap placed on citizens donations should be the end of it,with a serious run at the presidency requiring $1billion dollars now its beyond time for complete finance reform,we'd have a good chance of quality 3rd party candidates that way as well.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yup,the lobby industry needs to be made illegal & donations limited to a set amount per voter,no super PAC,lobby groups,non US resident or corporation should be allowed to donate aka buy a politician,the $2,700 cap placed on citizens donations should be the end of it,with a serious run at the presidency requiring $1billion dollars now its beyond time for complete finance reform,we'd have a good chance of quality 3rd party candidates that way as well.


If there's a cap, why are lobbyist allowed to donate millions? Doesn't make sense. Sounds illegal. What's the law on corporations donating?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yup,the lobby industry needs to be made illegal & donations limited to a set amount per voter,no super PAC,lobby groups,non US resident or corporation should be allowed to donate aka buy a politician,the $2,700 cap placed on citizens donations should be the end of it,with a serious run at the presidency requiring $1billion dollars now its beyond time for complete finance reform,we'd have a good chance of quality 3rd party candidates that way as well.


if you actually believe that, then vote for hillary. she stands opposed to citizen's united.

DERP!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> If there's a cap, why are lobbyist allowed to donate millions? Doesn't make sense. Sounds illegal. What's the law on corporations donating?


lobbiests themselves are limited to the same cap of $2,700 you & I must adhere to, lobby groups,political action comittys & super PACs are allowed to give insane amounts,IMO the reason its allowed is because everybody who works for the government benefits from the pay for play in some manner ,it's a multi billion $ shell game to buy influence & nobody wants it to end.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> if you actually believe that, then vote for hillary. she stands opposed to citizen's united.
> 
> DERP!


10 years ago she had my vote,even 5 years ago she had my vote,unfortunately she's been involved in way too much corruption for me to vote for her

I was willing to overlook her theft of national tresure from the white house as "speculation" and even Vince fosters death,I can't overlook what's been exposed since then,my 1st republican vote since 1980 will be cast come November & I am not alone

the question should be " why r you still willing to vote for Hillary after she's been bought by George Soros super PAC ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> 10 years ago she had my vote,even 5 years ago


when she was "being mentored by the KKK"?

LOL

you are a complete joke, panhead. fucking white supremacist shitbag.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when she was "being mentored by the KKK"?
> 
> LOL
> 
> you are a complete joke, panhead. fucking white supremacist shitbag.


lol right back to the ad Homs when u hit a brick wall  

you'd do a lot better at winning people over if you could restrain yourself for any length of time,the self righteous indignation bit isn't working for u


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> 10 years ago she had my vote,even 5 years ago she had my vote,unfortunately she's been involved in way too much corruption for me to vote for her
> 
> I was willing to overlook her theft of national tresure from the white house as "speculation" and even Vince fosters death,I can't overlook what's been exposed since then,my 1st republican vote since 1980 will be cast come November & I am not alone
> 
> the question should be " why r you still willing to vote for Hillary after she's been bought by George Soros super PAC ?


I get that some people are put off by her vote in support of the Iraq war
I get that some people are put off by her statements in support for the 1995 crime act including the one about young black "super predators"
I get that some people can't stand her voice (well I get it but don't understand how that can be a voting issue)

I don't get this "corrupt" Hillary bit. Everything I've heard is bullshit. Especially regarding the Clinton foundation. Care to elaborate on the corruption bit? Because whenever I fact check or spend time trying to understand what the hoo haw is all about, I come away amazed that people are swayed by the argument. Including Benghazi, including the e-mail scandal, including the DNC wikileaks stuff, including the stuff about the Clinton foundation. But hey, maybe I'm missing something. I'm willing to read good reporting. Just no fucking videos. That is a terrible medium for communication.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I was willing to overlook her theft of national tresure from the white house as "speculation" and even Vince fosters death,I can't overlook what's been exposed since then


Seriously, man; are you in the throes of dementia/senility? You don't _really_ believe that nutty stuff, do ya? The Vince Foster thing? Ohhhhh, boy....
lol

Are you ready to start barking "BENGHAZI!" and "RAPE!!" repeatedly or do you need a few more hits of meth/minutes with Hannity?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lol right back to the ad Homs when u hit a brick wall
> 
> you'd do a lot better at winning people over if you could restrain yourself for any length of time,the self righteous indignation bit isn't working for u


ad homs?

i am literally quoting your own retarded blather back to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lobbiests themselves are limited to the same cap of $2,700 you & I must adhere to, lobby groups,political action comittys & super PACs are allowed to give insane amounts,IMO the reason its allowed is because everybody who works for the government benefits from the pay for play in some manner ,it's a multi billion $ shell game to buy influence & nobody wants it to end.


Actually some do want it to end. An amendment to the constitution was put up for vote in the Senate in 2014. Fifty-four senators, all Democrats and independents who caucus with the Democrats, voted for the amendment. 42 senators all Republicans voted against it. 

It is a "a multi billion $ shell game to buy influence" but you are misguided about "nobody wants it to end".


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get that some people are put off by her vote in support of the Iraq war
> I get that some people are put off by her statements in support for the 1995 crime act including the one about young black "super predators"
> I get that some people can't stand her voice (well I get it but don't understand how that can be a voting issue)
> 
> I don't get this "corrupt" Hillary bit. Everything I've heard is bullshit. Especially regarding the Clinton foundation. Care to elaborate on the corruption bit? Because whenever I fact check or spend time trying to understand what the hoo haw is all about, I come away amazed that people are swayed by the argument. Including Benghazi, including the e-mail scandal, including the DNC wikileaks stuff, including the stuff about the Clinton foundation. But hey, maybe I'm missing something. I'm willing to read good reporting. Just no fucking videos. That is a terrible medium for communication.


what about her illegal $25,000 donation to pam bondi, and her other donation to greg abbott in order to avoid prosecution of clinton university?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Actually some do want it to end. An amendment to the constitution was put up for vote in the Senate in 2014. Fifty-four senators, all Democrats and independents who caucus with the Democrats, voted for the amendment. 42 senators all Republicans voted against it.
> 
> It is a "a multi billion $ shell game to buy influence" but you are misguided about "nobody wants it to end".


Well hopefully it will end. It'll be a good start


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what about her illegal $25,000 donation to pam bondi, and her other donation to greg abbott in order to avoid prosecution of clinton university?


Exactly. The double standard given to Benedict Donald is another thing that amazes me. If Clinton even got close to that kind of appearance of bribery, the right wingers would be howling for prison. Not a peep when BD does it.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get that some people are put off by her vote in support of the Iraq war
> I get that some people are put off by her statements in support for the 1995 crime act including the one about young black "super predators"
> I get that some people can't stand her voice (well I get it but don't understand how that can be a voting issue)
> 
> I don't get this "corrupt" Hillary bit. Everything I've heard is bullshit. Especially regarding the Clinton foundation. Care to elaborate on the corruption bit? Because whenever I fact check or spend time trying to understand what the hoo haw is all about, I come away amazed that people are swayed by the argument. Including Benghazi, including the e-mail scandal, including the DNC wikileaks stuff, including the stuff about the Clinton foundation. But hey, maybe I'm missing something. I'm willing to read good reporting. Just no fucking videos. That is a terrible medium for communication.


oh for sure I care to comment,its the purpose of this thread,while Hillary claims to be anti wall street corruption the 1st thing she did as senator was to vote a nearly criminal bankruptcy bill into law,after promising she wouldnt,that by itself is huge & speaks to trust ,her being paid a quarter million every half hour she speaks by wall street CEO people proves she is in bed with them .

next has fuk all to do with her foundation,she accepts lavish jewels from tyrants while holding political office,she accepts designer clothing while holding office,she has accepted hundreds of billions of dollars from country's who assassinate homosexuals openly in the streets,she takes cash from governments that allow the beating of women,governments that refuse women the right to vote,or even drive a fucking car

also call me old fashioned but I can't get past allowing a single american serviceman,or politician to die when she had the power to utter a single word & save 4 US citizens lives,including a US ambassador who begged her for help in some 280 recorded requests for additional US security,all denied & gave us the classic statement of " what difference does it make why they died " ,again I'm old fashioned & I care why they died.

I could type "proven "reasons until I was blue in the face & it will change nothing,we both know this so why bother listing more until u validate the reasons I already listed as being reasonable actions using sound judgement .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh for sure I care to comment,its the purpose of this thread,while Hillary claims to be anti wall street corruption the 1st thing she did as senator was to vote a nearly criminal bankruptcy bill into law,after promising she wouldnt,that by itself is huge & speaks to trust ,her being paid a quarter million every half hour she speaks by wall street CEO people proves she is in bed with them .
> 
> next has fuk all to do with her foundation,she accepts lavish jewels from tyrants while holding political office,she accepts designer clothing while holding office,she has accepted hundreds of billions of dollars from country's who assassinate homosexuals openly in the streets,she takes cash from governments that allow the beating of women,governments that refuse women the right to vote,or even drive a fucking car
> 
> ...



literally everything you just typed in your retarded diatribe is false.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well hopefully it will end. It'll be a good start


what he didn't tell you is while Hillary supposedly wants campaign finance reform this very year she's taken nearly a quarter billion dollars from one man,a man who is on video record as wanting to and I quote " take the USA down a few pegs" ,the same man funded Che Guevera socialist rise & destroyed the UK stock market because he could & threatens to do it again if the UK signs article 50 & takes the UK out of the EU.

somebody truly serious about finance reform would give back the quarter billion dollars the worlds biggest buyer of influence donated to her campaign .

sorry to lay this on you but he responded to me in a quote to you,I wasn't trying to drag u into shit .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> literally everything you just typed in your retarded diatribe is false.


wow,and to think I ever could have thought differently the way you proved each of my examples to be wrong,even the wall street owning her claimed by her now pal elezibeth warren.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what he didn't tell you is while Hillary supposedly wants campaign finance reform this very year she's taken nearly a quarter billion dollars from one man,a man who is on video record as wanting to and I quote " take the USA down a few pegs" ,the same man funded Che Guevera socialist rise & destroyed the UK stock market because he could & threatens to do it again if the UK signs article 50 & takes the UK out of the EU.
> 
> somebody truly serious about finance reform would give back the quarter billion dollars the worlds biggest buyer of influence donated to her campaign .
> 
> sorry to lay this on you but he responded to me in a quote to you,I wasn't trying to drag u into shit .


ONOEZ GEORGE SOROS!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the way you proved each of my examples to be wrong


you offered up that mound of bullshit with no citation whatsoever.

that which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence.

go back to stormfront, panhead.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what he didn't tell you is while Hillary supposedly wants campaign finance reform this very year she's taken nearly a quarter billion dollars from one man,a man who is on video record as wanting to and I quote " take the USA down a few pegs" ,the same man funded Che Guevera socialist rise & destroyed the UK stock market because he could & threatens to do it again if the UK signs article 50 & takes the UK out of the EU.
> 
> somebody truly serious about finance reform would give back the quarter billion dollars the worlds biggest buyer of influence donated to her campaign .
> 
> sorry to lay this on you but he responded to me in a quote to you,I wasn't trying to drag u into shit .


It's all cool I'm don't really have a opinion about Hillary or trump. I hate most politicians equally


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Fo


Drowning-Man said:


> It's all cool I'm don't really have a opinion about Hillary or trump. I hate most politicians equally


For the people by the people my ass


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you offered up that mound of bullshit with no citation whatsoever.
> 
> that which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence.
> 
> go back to stormfront, panhead.


citation as to collusion & pay offs from wall street CEO's given one page back,Hillary's vote on that bill is public record,if u don't believe hillarys fellow democrat pal elezibeth warrens own words used as cite fell free to do your own google,or post more memes & ad Homs like the last 4 quotes u fired off


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh for sure I care to comment,its the purpose of this thread,while Hillary claims to be anti wall street corruption the 1st thing she did as senator was to vote a nearly criminal bankruptcy bill into law,after promising she wouldnt,that by itself is huge & speaks to trust ,her being paid a quarter million every half hour she speaks by wall street CEO people proves she is in bed with them .
> 
> next has fuk all to do with her foundation,she accepts lavish jewels from tyrants while holding political office,she accepts designer clothing while holding office,she has accepted hundreds of billions of dollars from country's who assassinate homosexuals openly in the streets,she takes cash from governments that allow the beating of women,governments that refuse women the right to vote,or even drive a fucking car
> 
> ...


Thought so.

By your standards for the truth, you are supporting a right wing puppet to Putin, a fraud who cheated people out of their retirement money using his name for business acuity but providing nothing that was promised, a child rapist, a corrupt man who now want access to the US treasury. The problem with my argument is that it is nothing like yours in that mine can be shown to contain enough facts that he has been charged under the RICO act and is awaiting trials in several of those actions.

What you spout isn't even close to the truth and you are too much of a coward to admit it. 25 years of right wing smears and bullshit. Not even the whiff of a court case pending for Clinton.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what he didn't tell you is while Hillary supposedly wants campaign finance reform this very year she's taken nearly a quarter billion dollars from one man,a man who is on video record as wanting to and I quote " take the USA down a few pegs" ,the same man funded Che Guevera socialist rise & destroyed the UK stock market because he could & threatens to do it again if the UK signs article 50 & takes the UK out of the EU.
> 
> somebody truly serious about finance reform would give back the quarter billion dollars the worlds biggest buyer of influence donated to her campaign .
> 
> sorry to lay this on you but he responded to me in a quote to you,I wasn't trying to drag u into shit .


Which quote?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Which quote?


Careful of this one....he's got a basement filled with popsicles....



Ya like fox news? mmmmmmmm


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3784966


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence..


you can count can't you ? this is a partial list of campaign donations from 2016 alone .

_his page shows contributions grouped by contributor to the candidate's campaign committee plus any super PACs or hybrid PACs working on his or her behalf._
*Contributor
Total*
Paloma Partners $11,111,100
Saban Capital Group $10,041,246
Renaissance Technologies $9,521,500
Pritzker Group $8,323,257
Soros Fund Management $7,043,700
Newsweb Corp $5,013,500
Laurel Foundation $3,422,713
DE Shaw Research $3,054,306
Unilever $3,016,746
Herb & Marion Sandler/Sandler Foundation $3,002,700
Sda Enterprises $3,000,000
Barbara Lee Family Foundation $2,105,004
DreamWorks SKG $2,015,700
Laborers Union $2,005,869
Bohemian Foundation $2,005,400
BLS Investments $2,002,700
Plumbers/Pipefitters Union $1,507,255
Progressive Women Silicon Valley $1,500,000
FAIR SHARE ACTION $1,250,000
Depot Landmark LLC $1,102,700
This table lists the top donors to this candidate in the 2016 cycle. The money came from the organizations' PACs; *their individual members, employees or owners; and those individuals' immediate families. At the federal level, the organizations themselves did not donate, as they are prohibited by law from doing so. *Organization totals include subsidiaries and affiliates.

Why (and How) We Use Donors' Employer/Occupation Information

NOTE: Federal-level numbers are for the 2016 election cycle and based on Federal Election Commission data released electronically on Monday, September 12, 2016.

Feel free to distribute or cite this material, but please credit the Center for Responsive Politics. For permission to reprint for commercial uses, such as textbooks, contact the Center: [email protected]

*Find Your Representatives*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> citation as to collusion & pay offs from wall street CEO's given one page back,Hillary's vote on that bill is public record,if u don't believe hillarys fellow democrat pal elezibeth warrens own words used as cite fell free to do your own google,or post more memes & ad Homs like the last 4 quotes u fired off


so you can't cite a single goddamn thing you talk about.

thought so.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> citation as to collusion & pay offs from wall street CEO's given one page back,Hillary's vote on that bill is public record,if u don't believe hillarys fellow democrat pal elezibeth warrens own words used as cite fell free to do your own google,or post more memes & ad Homs like the last 4 quotes u fired off


nope, no citation. you wasted my time looking for it panhead. I think Big Lou is right. senile dementia.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> nope, no citation. you wasted my time looking for it panhead. I think Big Lou is right. senile dementia.


he gets drunk as a skunk every night. blackout drunk. every night.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> nope, no citation. you wasted my time looking for it panhead. I think Big Lou is right. senile dementia.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Lou gets drunk as a skunk every night. blackout drunk. every night.


I prefer to call it 'comfortably buzzed'.

@Fogdog - Lou is fine, 'Big' is what the girls call me.
(When they see my gut, sigh....)


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you can count can't you ? this is a partial list of campaign donations from 2016 alone .
> 
> _his page shows contributions grouped by contributor to the candidate's campaign committee plus any super PACs or hybrid PACs working on his or her behalf._
> *Contributor
> ...


Yes, there is a lot of money being thrown around on both sides of this campaign. Do you think that Democrats, because they want to put campaign finance reform in place and cap PAC contributions or end corporate donations, should unilaterally stop taking money and let the other side just walk into office with all the advantages that billions of dollars in contributions give? Two years ago, every Democratic Party Senator along with most independent Senators voted for a constitutional amendment that would end the Citizen's United ruling's influence in political campaign spending. Every Republican Senator voted it down and ended the measure by filibuster. The time to change the rules was two years ago. CITATION: https://www.thenation.com/article/senate-tried-overturn-citizens-united-today-guess-what-stopped-them/
(by the way, ^^that's what a citation looks like)​

If you cared so much about this issue you couldn't put the Republican Party's candidate in the White House. Hillary Clinton has made a campaign promise to support the same amendment when she gets into office. Of course, you have a problem with believing her. So then why are you voting for anybody if you hate campaign spending so much?

If your entire complaint about Clinton started and ended with her vote for the Iraq war then I'd at least respect your opinion on that. But Trump isn't some peacenik. He's pretty much a hawk, maybe more so than Clinton. And for what it's worth, he was on record as saying that he supported the invasion when it happened. He lied about supporting it too. So there is that. On examination, your argument is not rational. It's your right to be irrational.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Which quote?


I just hit like on the post so its quicker to reference,post 2524 the bottom short paragraph FogDog posted was directed at me .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yes, there is a lot of money being thrown around on both sides of this campaign. Do you think that Democrats, because they want to put campaign finance reform in place and cap PAC contributions or end corporate donations, should unilaterally stop taking money and let the other side just walk into office with all the advantages that billions of dollars in contributions give? Two years ago, every Democratic Party Senator along with most independent Senators voted for a constitutional amendment that would end the Citizen's United ruling's influence in political campaign spending. Every Republican Senator voted it down and ended the measure by filibuster. The time to change the rules was two years ago. CITATION: https://www.thenation.com/article/senate-tried-overturn-citizens-united-today-guess-what-stopped-them/
> (by the way, ^^that's what a citation looks like)​
> 
> If you cared so much about this issue you couldn't put the Republican Party's candidate in the White House. Hillary Clinton has made a campaign promise to support the same amendment when she gets into office. Of course, you have a problem with believing her. So then why are you voting for anybody if you hate campaign spending so much?
> ...


responding with " if I cared so much about this issue " in no way explains away the hundreds of millions in graft taken by Hillary,not even a good attempt .

try answering questions directly instead of offering comparisons,I cite Hillary's collision with wall street providing exact figures from exact wall street CEO types & everybody dodges with double talk


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> responding with " if I cared so much about this issue " in no way explains away the hundreds of millions in graft taken by Hillary,not even a good attempt .
> 
> try answering questions directly instead of offering comparisons,I cite Hillary's collision with wall street providing exact figures from exact wall street CEO types & everybody dodges with double talk


you said hundreds of billions, neo-nazi.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 19, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you can't cite a single goddamn thing you talk about.
> 
> thought so.


exact wall street donors cited,exact wall street donations cited

so much for your proclamations of " I cited nothing " 

millions & millions of wall street dollars funneled to Hillary & duely cited,now explain that away


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> so you don't break a sweat hitting the back button here ya go,1st with wall street millions this election cited,can't Dodge that bullet
> 
> more ad Homs on the way lmfao
> 
> ...



ONOZ, the plumbers/pipefitters union!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> responding with " if I cared so much about this issue " in no way explains away the hundreds of millions in graft taken by Hillary,not even a good attempt .
> 
> try answering questions directly instead of offering comparisons,I cite Hillary's collision with wall street providing exact figures from exact wall street CEO types & everybody dodges with double talk


Explain the graft please with credible sources.

In the spring of this year, I was a Bernie supporter. When it became clear that Clinton was going to win, I checked my prior impressions, gathered what I could of all the rumors and "corrupt" shit said about Clinton, made a list and went through it, checking multiple sources on the web. What I found? They took some furniture that they shouldn't have when they left the WH after Bill's term ended. They returned it.

That's it. Her speaking fees are legit and she would be unusual if she hadn't run the speaking circuit and made big bucks. Want to stop that? OK, but don't demand she not do it when it is common practice for everybody else. 

The Clinton foundation is clean. Or that's what I gather from multiple sources -- credible ones, not Breitbart, Fox or right wing echo chamber blogs. 

I cannot respond specifically your accusations of graft because I don't know specifically what you are talking about. In general, I'll say you are full of bullshit. I think you are specifically full of bullshit too but I'm willing to check your citations. Not that video BS. 

What do you think about the fact that every Republican Senator voted against the very same campaign finance reform that you apparently support? Or maybe you don't support it. I can't figure out what the fuck you are trying to say. What I hear from you is that you want Clinton to unilaterally disarm by returning all her campaign donations and not Trump. Of course, Trump is losing on that front but there are some big wheels giving to his campaign too. Why don't you demand that he return his donations?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 19, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I get that some people are put off by her vote in support of the Iraq war
> I get that some people are put off by her statements in support for the 1995 crime act including the one about young black "super predators"
> I get that some people can't stand her voice (well I get it but don't understand how that can be a voting issue)
> 
> I don't get this "corrupt" Hillary bit. Everything I've heard is bullshit. Especially regarding the Clinton foundation. Care to elaborate on the corruption bit? Because whenever I fact check or spend time trying to understand what the hoo haw is all about, I come away amazed that people are swayed by the argument. Including Benghazi, including the e-mail scandal, including the DNC wikileaks stuff, including the stuff about the Clinton foundation. But hey, maybe I'm missing something. I'm willing to read good reporting. Just no fucking videos. That is a terrible medium for communication.


That's because you keep referencing politifact.

If you would watch the actual trials, or read the dispositions, you would see how her actions endangered national security. You would also begin to notice how her friends and donors kept getting cut in on state projects.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> so you don't break a sweat hitting the back button here ya go,1st with wall street millions this election cited,can't Dodge that bullet
> 
> more ad Homs on the way lmfao
> 
> ...


Is it your claim that Clinton is corrupt because people are donating to her campaign using the practices that every candidate and donor must, by law, follow? Also those monies must be tracked and spent on campaigns and not to the individual benefit of the candidate. 

Did you know that Trump may be violating that law because his business is raking in millions from Trump's choice to use his own hotels for office space and facilities for his campaign events? No other campaign would choose to set up offices in such extravagant and expensive locations but Trump has chosen to spend donor's money in an extravagant way that benefits his private interests. This may be illegal but there is no time to investigate it. At least not yet.

PACs donate to Clinton's campaign according to the same corrupt law that Democratic Senators tried to end in 2014 and Republicans foiled. I'm against that kind of campaign funding. Aren't you? In case you haven't heard yet, Clinton promises to support an amendment to the constitution that would make it possible to end super-PAC campaign funding.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's because you keep referencing politifact.
> 
> If you would watch the actual trials, or read the dispositions, you would see how her actions endangered national security. You would also begin to notice how her friends and donors kept getting cut in on state projects.


You don't know what I read or watch. If you did, that would be creepy. By the way, there was no reference to Politifact in the post you replied to. Politifact isn't only one place that I check for information. I even go to faux news to get their perspective. I wash my hands afterward however.

But really Pie, you don't understand what a fact is. Facts are verifiable and don't change. That's the substance of Politifact. Sometimes they aren't comfortable but they are verifiable and to reject facts and accept comfortable lies is what you do. There are times that I check my belief at Politifacts or Fact check and learn that I am wrong. I correct my beliefs and move on. Politifacts is rejected by truthy fact free people like you because, well, I don't know why. You are just stupid I guess.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That's because you keep referencing politifact.


name a single time they got it wrong then.

every claim they make can be independently verified ya know.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

I never was much of a fan of this story when the right wing claimed that Clinton was hiding from the press. But to set the record straight, it seems that the tables have turned over the past couple of months and the press is starting to play the game: "Where's Donald?"

http://time.com/4500027/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-press-conferences/
*Hillary Clinton Now Gives Press Conferences While Donald Trump Avoids Them*
_For months journalists complained they couldn’t get Hillary Clinton to answer questions from her traveling press entourage, while Donald Trump cavorted with reporters and appeared on television ad nauseam.

Now the tables have turned.

In the past two weeks, Clinton has taken informal and formal questions from traveling reporters on at least eight occasions, while Trump has not taken questions at a formal press conference for more than 50 days.
_
What do you think, @Flaming Pie and @OddBall1st ? Clinton is more accessible to the press than Benedict Donald. This which was very, very important and noteworthy to you not too long ago, and a key indicator of Clinton's trustworthiness.

Now that the tables have turned, do you think that Clinton is more trustworthy? You both made such a stink over this. Could it be that now Clinton is more accessible to the press and taking questions in formal press conferences, are you changing your mind and planning to vote for her? After all, she's doing what you said was very important to do and it seems she listened!


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 20, 2016)

* George H.W. Bush to vote for Hillary*
A Kennedy outs a Bush who favors a Clinton.

By Darren Samuelsohn

09/19/16 11:20 PM EDT

Updated 09/19/16 11:36 PM EDT

 Share on Facebook  Share on Twitter
Former President George H.W. Bush is bucking his party's presidential nominee and plans to vote for Hillary Clinton in November, according to a member of another famous political family, the Kennedys.

Bush, 92, had intended to stay silent on the White House race between Clinton and Donald Trump, a sign in and of itself of his distaste for the GOP nominee. But his preference for the wife of his own successor, President Bill Clinton, nonetheless became known to a wider audience thanks to Kathleen Hartington Kennedy Townsend, the former Maryland lieutenant governor and daughter of the late Robert F. Kennedy.


On Monday, Townsend posted a picture on her Facebook page shaking hands next to the former president and this caption: "The President told me he’s voting for Hillary!!”

In a telephone interview, Townsend said she met with the former president in Maine earlier today, where she said he made his preference known that he was voting for a Democrat. “That’s what he said,” she told POLITICO.






POLITICO screen grab

Asked about Townsend’s post, George H.W. Bush spokesman Jim McGrath in an email replied, "The vote President Bush will cast as a private citizen in some 50 days will be just that: a private vote cast in some 50 days. He is not commenting on the presidential race in the interim."

George H.W. Bush and former First Lady Barbara Bush have stayed out of the political debate since campaigning earlier this year for their son Jeb's unsuccessful bid for president. Neither George H.W. Bush nor his son, former President George W. Bush, attended this summer's Republican National Convention in Cleveland where Trump accepted the nomination.


2016

* 50-day countdown begins*
By Alex Isenstadt and Gabriel Debenedetti

Many former GOP officials from both Bush administrations have also announced their support for Clinton over Trump, including national security adviser Brent Scowcroft and former Commerce Secretary Carlos Gutierrez.

One Bush official who has taken Trump's side is former Vice President Dan Quayle, who told POLITICO in an interview this summer he was still holding out hope both Bushes would back Trump. "Clearly in their heart of hearts I should hope they would want a Republican president, but they can speak for themselves," Quayle said in an interview in July.


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/exclusive-george-hw-bush-to-vote-for-hillary-228395#ixzz4KmXTL4R6 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/09/jill-stein-insists-trump-is-less-dangerous-than-clinton-and-attacks-bernie-sanders-as-a-dc-insider/
> sounds like jill stein is calling you a dumbass


Um, didn't she offer Sanders the presidential for Green?

Guess she has a closet with a few pairs of flip-flops.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you of all people amaze me sky,as soon as you stood your ground on the DNC/Clinton rigging of the primary & stealing votes from Sanders you were attacked by your " friends " here,yet you still want to be part of them,the same friends ( SJW's )you fucked up & let know personal things about you now use those issues to "gleefully "attack you,in the cruelest ways possible,yet you still want to be part of the club ?
> 
> I watched your "friends" laugh at your children calling another woman mommy,I watched your friends laugh at your husband leaving you,I watched as your Social Justice Warrior friends called you a horrible mother & wife,self proclaimed men of principal ripped your fuckin heart out because you " dared " speak out demanding democracy & honesty,yet you still want to be in the car with those people,amazing !
> 
> ...



For 'it' to bother me, 'it' would have to be true

I'm the ultimate puppet master; it's so much fun to watch the fervor and scurry of little mice.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jill stein is an anti-vaxxer. that makes her a dumbass.
> 
> and for that matter...


+rep  I didn't know that..you're right..Jesus Christ no vaccines? We've basically wiped out many disease including small pox. In could never vote for someone who really believes that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> +rep  I didn't know that..you're right..Jesus Christ no vaccines? We've basically wiped out many disease including small pox. In could never vote for someone who really believes that.


None of those say to stop vaccinations. Also the date says 2012. Are you aware it is easy to make fake tweets? Even if they were real, he has medical professionals on his campaign advisment team. 

I have watched all his speeches and never once heard him talk about stopping vaccinations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

Meanwhile, George hw Bush is voting for hillary. Lol

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/exclusive-george-hw-bush-to-vote-for-hillary-228395


----------



## Grandpapy (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, George hw Bush is voting for hillary. Lol
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/exclusive-george-hw-bush-to-vote-for-hillary-228395


The 1% won't have to train Trump, thats Bush's true party affiliation.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of those say to stop vaccinations. Also the date says 2012. Are you aware it is easy to make fake tweets? Even if they were real, he has medical professionals on his campaign advisment team.
> 
> I have watched all his speeches and never once heard him talk about stopping vaccinations.


We were talking about Stein.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> We were talking about Stein.


Oh my bad. I should not post when I just wake up. Lol

Preschool.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Except that you could apply for a new passport... But that kills the whole story doesnt it?


Except if they aren't paid, they have no money to apply for a new passport that takes minimally 6 months in U.S. to process..but for the thinking person, that makes more sense of the story.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> back in topic city here we have well known right winger elezibeth warren calling out killarys hypocrisy for being owned by wall street as soon as she took her 1st public office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it turns out Warren is a bit of a hippocrite herself.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> 10 years ago she had my vote,even 5 years ago she had my vote,unfortunately she's been involved in way too much corruption for me to vote for her
> 
> I was willing to overlook her theft of national tresure from the white house as "speculation" and even Vince fosters death,I can't overlook what's been exposed since then,my 1st republican vote since 1980 will be cast come November & I am not alone
> 
> the question should be " why r you still willing to vote for Hillary after she's been bought by George Soros super PAC ?


Omg! Panhead? WTF is going on around here? Why is everyone banned?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

Garbage truck woke me up at 6:30....metal on metal/brakes SCREEEEEECHING so loud that the pictures on my bedroom walls began rattling, sigh. Bastards.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Hillary can't be trusted*


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I never was much of a fan of this story when the right wing claimed that Clinton was hiding from the press. But to set the record straight, it seems that the tables have turned over the past couple of months and the press is starting to play the game: "Where's Donald?"
> 
> http://time.com/4500027/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-press-conferences/
> *Hillary Clinton Now Gives Press Conferences While Donald Trump Avoids Them*
> ...


Wait,

You want me to think that avoiding the press for a year or more, then in the last two months left in the election, open your doors to the press after your opponent did so all year without you,.......... is transparency ?

Are you F`n kidding me ?

That`s we better do now or else move she didn`t wanna make.

Do democrats actually think that people are that stupid ? She`s as transparent as Lead.

Just so you know, there is not enough time left for the tables to be turned, so the tables have turned is so false and so Democrat working for me............over.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Garbage truck woke me up at 6:30....metal on metal/brakes SCREEEEEECHING so loud that the pictures on my bedroom walls began rattling, sigh. Bastards.


How sad. We get woken up by roosters.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/mook-gives-trump-40-chance-of-victory-up-from-10/article/2602198#!

"He has made serious gains in states like New Hampshire and Colorado — places where we once held double-digit advantages. And he's now leading polling averages in several key states, including Florida and Ohio.

A month ago, Trump had maybe a 10 or 20 percent chance of winning this election. Today, in most models, his odds have risen to 30 or 40 percent."

Donate for your free sticker! Bahahaha


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

Ironic.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 20, 2016)

Why does obama seem to diss every nation in that speech? 

We just bombed a syrian base during a ceasefire and he is lecturing them. He also took a swipe at russia, brexit, and Isreal.

Barack literally stood there and talked down to everyone. He even said he was for globalism instead of nationalism.

Smooth.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is it your claim that Clinton is corrupt because people are donating to her campaign using the practices that every candidate and donor must, by law, follow? Also those monies must be tracked and spent on campaigns and not to the individual benefit of the candidate.
> 
> Did you know that Trump may be violating that law because his business is raking in millions from Trump's choice to use his own hotels for office space and facilities for his campaign events? No other campaign would choose to set up offices in such extravagant and expensive locations but Trump has chosen to spend donor's money in an extravagant way that benefits his private interests. This may be illegal but there is no time to investigate it. At least not yet.
> 
> PACs donate to Clinton's campaign according to the same corrupt law that Democratic Senators tried to end in 2014 and Republicans foiled. I'm against that kind of campaign funding. Aren't you? In case you haven't heard yet, Clinton promises to support an amendment to the constitution that would make it possible to end super-PAC campaign funding.


Haha so Trump possibly violating finance laws by making money using his corporate hotels for rally's & press conferences makes him beholden to exactly who now ?

I got it,Trump will threaten to withold donations to himself if he don't receive political favors in exchange for cash


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Haha so Trump possibly violating finance laws by making money using his corporate hotels for rally's & press conferences makes him beholden to exactly who now ?
> 
> I got it,Trump will threaten to withold donations to himself if he don't receive political favors in exchange for cash


Oh sure. Trump just had to use his own hotels and he had to pay top dollar for those facilities when lower cost facilities were not only available but leasing them would eliminate the appearance of graft. 

Not saying he's broken the law, just saying it's slimy to take all those small dollar donations from earnest supporters and not try to get the most out of each dollar spent.

I don't begrudge his use of that jet, I'm just saying that he's charging his campaign an awful lot for something that he would be using anyway.

Chiseling money away from his own campaign to line his pockets isn't as bad as his death threats to Hillary or his Trump U fraud or his disrespecting a gold star family or maligning Vietnam POW s or his disastrous plans for the economy and international relations. But every time Trump can make a better choice he fails. In total it reflects badly on the candidate.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> For 'it' to bother me, 'it' would have to be true
> 
> I'm the ultimate puppet master; it's so much fun to watch the fervor and scurry of little mice.


bothering you isn't the point,the point being is the people you defend & side with have shown themselves to be men of low characture,men who's loyalties to the cause outweigh any moral substance they may have once had .

your willingness to be exploited for their amusement in no way justifys their behavior,people blinded by a cause ( sjw's ) are rarely people of sound judgement


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Haha so Trump possibly violating finance laws by making money using his corporate hotels for rally's & press conferences makes him beholden to exactly who now ?
> 
> I got it,Trump will threaten to withold donations to himself if he don't receive political favors in exchange for cash


trump has paid out $7.7 million to himself and his own kids.

he's taking you morons for the suckers you are.

https://news.vice.com/article/trumps-kids-are-cashing-in-on-his-campaign


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the people you defend & side with have shown themselves to be men of low characture,men who's loyalties to the cause outweigh any moral substance they may have once had .


you are literally a neo-nazi with "white pride" tattooed across your back and your main allies in this election are the ku klux klan and the aryan nation.

you lose.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh sure. Trump just had to use his own hotels and he had to pay top dollar for those facilities when lower cost facilities were not only available but leasing them would eliminate the appearance of graft.
> 
> Not saying he's broken the law, just saying it's slimy to take all those small dollar donations from earnest supporters and not try to get the most out of each dollar spent.
> 
> ...


oh gawd how did I miss that,your right,without running for office Trump would be using his plane to visit all 50 states multiple times just to say " HI " to all the nice people lol

fishing without a license


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of those say to stop vaccinations. Also the date says 2012. Are you aware it is easy to make fake tweets? Even if they were real, he has medical professionals on his campaign advisment team.
> 
> I have watched all his speeches and never once heard him talk about stopping vaccinations.


you are not that bright. at all.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2015/09/20/donald-trump-spouts-dangerous-anti-vaccine-nonsense-ben-carsons-response-is-worse/#c2331cb1bd5f

did you vaccinate your kid, btw? or did you listen to the orange fascist?

DERP!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> https://news.vice.com/article/trumps-kids-are-cashing-in-on-his-campaign


Vice news,the same folks who gave us the ground breaking story of gender fluid shitters at Target stores


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are not that bright. at all.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2015/09/20/donald-trump-spouts-dangerous-anti-vaccine-nonsense-ben-carsons-response-is-worse/#c2331cb1bd5f
> 
> ...


yeah its not like the USA would ever infect a population with plagues & disease or anything like that using vaccines.

tell the parents of the thousands of dead children in Haiti & africa exactly how their heads r covered in tin foil while they mourn their lost child .

derp derp


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are literally a neo-nazi with "white pride" tattooed across your back and your main allies in this election are the ku klux klan and the aryan nation.
> 
> you lose.


can I borrow your grand cyclops hood for trick or treat this year?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/mook-gives-trump-40-chance-of-victory-up-from-10/article/2602198#!
> 
> "He has made serious gains in states like New Hampshire and Colorado — places where we once held double-digit advantages. And he's now leading polling averages in several key states, including Florida and Ohio.
> 
> ...


Yep, the polls always tighten this time in the election cycle. I'm surprised it isn't tighter.

What you fail to grasp is that Clinton has a lock on 191 electoral college votes and 70% chance of winning in Michigan, Minnesota, Pennsylvania, Virginia, and Wisconsin, taken together, these states that hold 69 electoral college votes. To clinch the presidency, Hillary needs to win in one or two of the remaining seven states that are too close to call. Trump, on the other hand has to win six of the same seven states.

So, yeah the race is tightening. I'm sure you'd be happier if Trump's odd were 60% instead of 40%. Trump has to be nearly perfect in toss-up states with Florida, North Carolina and Ohio as must-win states. A win for Clinton in any of those states and he's toast. Benedict Donald has a chance and you can take comfort in your lack of skill with numbers if it helps you sleep. 

Then again, Benedict Donald has already called the election rigged. He's already signaled his acceptance of defeat.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> George H.W. Bush and former First Lady Barbara Bush have stayed out of the political debate since campaigning earlier this year for their son Jeb's unsuccessful bid for president.


the "neck slice" assassination insinuation former president Bush levied at Donald Trump durring the CNN debate woke millions of voters up to both political party's collusion .

Bush's decision to imply he would slice Donald Trumps throat did much more to gain votes for Trump that his vote will do to siphon votes from Trump.

the corrupt Bush political monarchy has been destroyed,now its time for the corrupt Clinton dynasty to flame out,I can't wait .


----------



## budman111 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hillary is a Satanist: 

http://henrymakow.com/illuminati_defector_mary_anne.html


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Hillary is a Satanist:
> 
> http://henrymakow.com/illuminati_defector_mary_anne.html


Welp, you've set the standard for "bottom of the barrel" with that one. 

Yeah, totally believe it.


----------



## budman111 (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Welp, you've set the standard for "bottom of the barrel" with that one.
> 
> Yeah, totally believe it.


She is, google it, 911 was a cult satanic ritual, check her symbol they dont hide it:


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> She is, google it, 911 was a cult satanic ritual, check her symbol:


what's up, holocaust denier?

suck many dog dicks today?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> She is, google it, 911 was a cult satanic ritual, check her symbol:


Sorry, I'm not going to dignify your post by checking any further. You are not an idiot. That's the best I can say about your post.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Vice news,the same folks who gave us the ground breaking story of gender fluid shitters at Target stores


so trump isn't an anti-vaccine conspiracy theorist?

and he hasn't funneled $7.7 million dollars to himself and his kids, as can be independently verified through election spending filings?

that's about as likely as you not having "WHITE PRIDE" tattooed across your back, neo-nazi.

DERP!


----------



## budman111 (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> holocaust


holocaust did happen and you are sick, yes we know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> can I borrow your grand cyclops hood for trick or treat this year?


ask one of your fellow trump supporters for one. 

after all, he is the one with the support of the KKK, aryan nation, A3P, american renaissance, and dozens of white supremacy hate groups.

not to mention you, with the gigantic "WHITE POWER" tattoo so prominently displayed across your back.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> holocaust did happen and you are sick, yes we know.


but why did you leave out the part about how many dog dicks you have sucked today?


----------



## budman111 (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> but why did you leave out the part about how many dog dicks you have sucked today?


I left that for your fantasy jerk tonight cos clearly you have no attraction qualities to the opposite sex, or you r own.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so trump isn't an anti-vaccine conspiracy theorist?
> 
> and he hasn't funneled $7.7 million dollars to himself and his kids, as can be independently verified through election spending filings?
> 
> ...


He has a "White Pride" tattoo...

Well, fuck me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> He has a "White Pride" tattoo...
> 
> Well, fuck me.


yep, tattooed right across his back as a "statement piece".

and he will get furious with you if you call him a racist too.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, tattooed right across his back as a "statement piece".
> 
> and he will get furious with you if you call him a racist too.


If he's not racist he better start a GoFundMe for a removal/cover up.

Fast.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ask one of your fellow trump supporters for one.
> 
> after all, he is the one with the support of the KKK, aryan nation, A3P, american renaissance, and dozens of white supremacy hate groups.
> 
> not to mention you, with the gigantic "WHITE POWER" tattoo so prominently displayed across your back.


your hood is the one its so rich in k k Klan support .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your hood is the one its so rich in k k Klan support .


no, i live in a half hispanic, half white neighborhood and we are firmly liberal.

you are the one with the "WHITE POWER" tattoo on your back while you team up with the KKK to support trump.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the "neck slice" assassination insinuation former president Bush levied at Donald Trump durring the CNN debate woke millions of voters up to both political party's collusion .
> 
> Bush's decision to imply he would slice Donald Trumps throat did much more to gain votes for Trump that his vote will do to siphon votes from Trump.
> 
> the corrupt Bush political monarchy has been destroyed,now its time for the corrupt Clinton dynasty to flame out,I can't wait .


Hey, can I see your 'WHITE POWER' tat? 

Got any others?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i live in a half hispanic, half white neighborhood and we are firmly liberal.


quite the podium to rant from,you should be proud your so integrated

gender fluid shitters in the gas stations yet ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey, can I see your 'WHITE POWER' tat?
> 
> Got any others?


thats code for "send me a quick shot of your veiny nads u can cozy up with ",sorry,no go on the porno


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> thats code for "send me a quick shot of your veiny nads u can cozy up with ",sorry,no go on the porno


ashamed of being white, eh?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Hillary, our most honest Candidate.

please don`t laugh..............it`s true. Just ask her or buck. She opened her doors to the press with only two whole months left. Nothing to hide before, just a case of whooping cough or, what did we agree on ?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Hillary, our most honest Candidate.
> 
> please don`t laugh..............it`s true. Just ask her or buck. She opened her doors to the press with only two whole months left. Nothing to hide before, just a case of whooping cough or, what did we agree on ?


Ahhhahaahaaahaaaa Oddball you are really, really stupid. "She's not doing media circus events, what is she hiding?", now, "she's only been meeting with the press for eight weeks, she's dishonest". 

What about Benedict Donald? He must be hiding something. Some people say his heart isn't very good. Maybe his heart is failing.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 20, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Except if they aren't paid, they have no money to apply for a new passport that takes minimally 6 months in U.S. to process..but for the thinking person, that makes more sense of the story.


It does not take 6 months and a lot of money to get a copy of a lost or stolen passport overseas. If you think that is the case then you are wrong yet again. Not surprising!!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh gawd how did I miss that,your right,without running for office Trump would be using his plane to visit all 50 states multiple times just to say " HI " to all the nice people lol
> 
> fishing without a license


You are damn right, I'm right. Thanks for finally agreeing with me. Even though you are an old man, you can learn something if you politely sit at my feet and wait for my dispensing knowledge.

But first, post a picture of your tatoo.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ahhhahaahaaahaaaa Oddball you are really, really stupid. "She's not doing media circus events, what is she hiding?", now, "she's only been meeting with the press for eight weeks, she's dishonest".
> 
> What about Benedict Donald? He must be hiding something. Some people say his heart isn't very good. Maybe his heart is failing.


 Donald was on all kinds of TV. You are correct though, Hillary did not expose herself to questioning. Nothing to hide, just nothing to say,...Right ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald was on all kinds of TV.


nope. fox news only. 

he is running and hiding. he knows he's about to ripped a new asshole over the birther thing.

like you, he's a racist, a liar, and a coward.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are damn right, I'm right. Thanks for finally agreeing with me. Even though you are an old man, you can learn something if you politely sit at my feet and wait for my dispensing knowledge.
> 
> But first, post a picture of your tatoo.



If you`re all right, you have nothing left.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> thats code for "send me a quick shot of your veiny nads u can cozy up with ",sorry,no go on the porno


Cliven Bundy, is this you?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope. fox news only.
> 
> he is running and hiding. he knows he's about to ripped a new asshole over the birther thing.
> 
> like you, he's a racist, a liar, and a coward.


 Jimmy Fallon is FOX news? .... Half the world watches that guy. We knew Democrat leaning ABC and CBS would not take him, but Why would Donald go on a Republican leaning media shows like Dr Oz or Fallon ? Does he not like Big Bird ??
What a loser, not going on ABC and CBS,...the nerve of that guy. I`m telling Elmo.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

He can`t be hiding too well, he just left NH and everyone knew he was there.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

We`ll find him, give us time. Was he on Time too ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Last reported Donald was heading up Pikes Peak.....we think he`s looking for the Rocky Mountain High.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

That wasn`t Trump, big mistake, it was tumble weed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2016)

total meltdown.

trump is hiding. "fox news only!"


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

Trump spotted going over the Hoover Dam,...heading North,..., Hillary spotted going over the New Zoo Review.....NJ/NY bomber slapped for mistaking Chelsea in NY for Chelsea, NY. 


Jeb.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> total meltdown.
> 
> trump is hiding. "fox news only!"



Hillary out of hiding,...hmmmm....ellipses.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Donald was on all kinds of TV. You are correct though, Hillary did not expose herself to questioning. Nothing to hide, just nothing to say,...Right ?


What is Benedict Donald trying to hide by avoiding the media, @OddBall1st ? I bet his heart is about to give out. He was sweaty and confused the last time he was on TV. That's a sure sign of heart issues. Did you know that before the campaign started he his physical showed he was practically dead already?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 20, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> If you`re all right, you have nothing left.


I wasn't talking to you, Oddball, you are hopeless and I wouldn't take you on as a student. I'd let you shovel out my horse's stall if you just want to be near my presence.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Sep 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Lol..,"I don't recall that"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/clinton-gave-state-department-appointments-to-194-donors/article/2602272#.V-GB_W-liY0.twitter


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> literally everything you just typed in your retarded diatribe is false.


He is correct about the bankruptcy bill. Warren taught her all about, Clinton leveraged it positively when Bill was still in office. Upon becoming a senator she took that same info and used it to negatively impact her constituents.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/clinton-gave-state-department-appointments-to-194-donors/article/2602272#.V-GB_W-liY0.twitter


You have become a total imbecile Pie. The next four years will be hard on you andyour husband.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/election/hillary-clinton/article102928817.html


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Hillary used other people's money to pay off her personal lawsuits. Plus it was money people meant for charity.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

And she killed my cat.


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 21, 2016)

In ref. to the title.

And you can trust a guy who says that Obama and Hillary caused the fall of governments to create the ability of Isis to form?

Can you say W?

Trump BOLDFACE lie's and the uneducated US moron class eats it up!

You don't like your kids? Vote Trump and see them off to another _fullscale_ war!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/news/politics-government/election/hillary-clinton/article102928817.html


Trump is going to cut you off foodstamps and deport members of your husbands family


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump is going to cut you off foodstamps and deport members of your husbands family


But there are bad things he will do too.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> But there are bad things he will do too.


sadly @Flaming Pie will offer up her daughter to Trump.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> In ref. to the title.
> 
> And you can trust a guy who says that Obama and Hillary caused the fall of governments to create the ability of Isis to form?
> 
> ...


Us withdrawing after destabilizing iraq led to the power grab by isis. They became well armed and rich because we left iraq with little defense.

They took the weapons we left for iraq and sold the oil to syria, then they spread across the region to destroy all the civilians who would not bow to their religion.

Btw during the primary debates, trump called out bush for invading iraq. Pissed jeb off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I wasn't talking to you, Oddball, you are hopeless and I wouldn't take you on as a student. I'd let you shovel out my horse's stall if you just want to be near my presence.


I would not do that if I were you.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Us withdrawing after destabilizing iraq led to the power grab by isis. They became well armed and rich because we left iraq with little defense.
> 
> They took the weapons we left for iraq and sold the oil to syria, then they spread across the region to destroy all the civilians who would not bow to their religion.
> 
> Btw during the primary debates, trump called out bush for invading iraq. Pissed jeb off.


and you know this how ?
Did you serve in Iraq to know and understand WTF was going on ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Us withdrawing after destabilizing iraq led to the power grab by isis. They became well armed and rich because we left iraq with little defense.
> 
> They took the weapons we left for iraq and sold the oil to syria, then they spread across the region to destroy all the civilians who would not bow to their religion.
> 
> Btw during the primary debates, trump called out bush for invading iraq. Pissed jeb off.


I used to think you were just dumb. Now I realize that you are dumb and evil.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What is Benedict Donald trying to hide by avoiding the media, @OddBall1st ? I bet his heart is about to give out. He was sweaty and confused the last time he was on TV. That's a sure sign of heart issues. Did you know that before the campaign started he his physical showed he was practically dead already?


What physical? Medical records?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and you know this how ?
> Did you serve in Iraq to know and understand WTF was going on ?


Because I have spoken to vets. I have spoken to people who worked with iraqi police, people who were deployed to iraq multiple times, and it is was in the news that syria was purchasing oil from ISIS.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I used to think you were just dumb. Now I realize that you are dumb and evil.


What about my statement was evil?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What about my statement was evil?


I have read a lot of your posts. You are a racist.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Because I have spoken to vets. I have spoken to people who worked with iraqi police, people who were deployed to iraq multiple times, and it is was in the news that syria was purchasing oil from ISIS.


The fact remains that we should have NEVER been in Iraq. Most of US who have served and fought realized and know this. Obama did not create this problem. This problem was create by the invasion of Iraq. Why did do think Daddy Bush did not invade ?
You sit back and suck your husband cock while you know nothing about the real world. When are you going to tell us why your husband got kicked out the service instead of helping his country. Trump says it is because of rape, drug selling or maybe murder. I have another question for you. WTF have you done to better your country ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The fact remains that we should have NEVER been in Iraq. Most of US who have served and fought realized and know this. Obama did not create this problem. This problem was create by the invasion of Iraq. Why did do think Daddy Bush did not invade ?
> You sit back and suck your husband cock while you know nothing about the real world. When are you going to tell us why your husband got get out the service instead of helping his country. Trump says it is because of rape, drug selling or maybe murder. I have another question for you. WTF have you done to better your country ?


Or Haiti.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump is going to cut you off foodstamps and deport your husband.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I have read a lot of your posts. You are a racist.


You are a fool.

Do you think using an analogy about skittles is racist too?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Or Haiti.


exactly!!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool.
> 
> Do you think using an analogy about skittles is racist too?


Idiotic first. Racist second. If you think it was a good analogy, I pity you because you are a sad, pathetic excuse for a human. 

I can believe that you think I am a fool. I wear it as a badge of honor. You are a shrill nazi harpie.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think using an analogy about skittles is racist too?


Of course it is. Pie, you are smarter than this, right? 

...._Right_?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Pie's husband wants taco trucks on every corner. Sick fuck. I can't wait until he gets deported or leaves you voluntarily.


----------



## Dr. Who (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Us withdrawing after destabilizing iraq led to the power grab by isis. They became well armed and rich because we left iraq with little defense.
> 
> They took the weapons we left for iraq and sold the oil to syria, then they spread across the region to destroy all the civilians who would not bow to their religion.
> 
> Btw during the primary debates, trump called out bush for invading iraq. Pissed jeb off.


Did not simply going IN Iraq be the single most important mistake! Back to W again! HW TOLD his son it was a bad idea! FOR THAT SIMPLE reason!
I saw the writing on the wall for regional destabilization all the way back when HW stopped SHORT of removing Saddam from power! He and his advisors well knew what would happen _besides_ a protracted presence in Iraq!

Besides, YOU made the point in your last line about Trump and Bush!
NOW Trump blames O and H for it!

How can you support an ASSHOLE that can shamelessly lie to your FACE like that?

He'll make a REAL good leader of the free world, yeah baby! Come on you mindless morons! LETS HEAR IT FOR YOUR CHAMPION!
The twisted, unstable red headed ass clown ,,,,,, Hip, Hip, Hooray !!!

The stand alone republican hero - Ronald RAY-gun! Hated Russia more then anything! And the republican band played on!

Reagan is ROLLING OVER IN HIS GRAVE with ass hat Trump sucking Putin's dick and licking his balls, calling him a "good leader, worthy of our respect." (In reality he has investment moneys tied up in Russian interests - one of the reasons he's not providing his Tax returns. To actually run he should divest himself of all of them. When confronted he state's that any possible one's he would transfer to his children......by reason and law, that's NOT divesting the interests!)

By and large, several years ago all you republicans hated Trump and called him "Unstable, etc". Now your following him around licking ass and saying his farts don't stink!

Trump is an egotistical moron with a higher then a lawyer or politician narcissism problem !

We want a normal, real, person, who speaks plainly and from the hip to run for this office. Not a bull shitting, back stabbing, lying, greedy oh hell I could go on till I hit the post bit limit.....

I don't like Hillary either but, I won't vote for that red headed ass clown!

I love my T-shirt my wife got me! 
SAY'S - 

"I ALREADY HATE THE NEW PRESIDENT!"
There may have been presidents lacking in some ability and some running for the office that didn't have the real skills.....
BUT this fucker is down right DANGEROUS!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I would not do that if I were you.


I don't have a horse but I can give him a stall.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Did not simply going IN Iraq be the single most important mistake! Back to W again! HW TOLD his son it was a bad idea! FOR THAT SIMPLE reason!
> I saw the writing on the wall for regional destabilization all the way back when HW stopped SHORT of removing Saddam from power! He and his advisors well knew what would happen _besides_ a protracted presence in Iraq!
> 
> Besides, YOU made the point in your last line about Trump and Bush!
> ...


He blames them all honestly. Once we were in, we should not have left the way we did. Now we have a worldwide mess to deal with. The world thinks we are a joke.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pie's husband wants taco trucks on every corner. Sick fuck. I can't wait until he gets deported or leaves you voluntarily.


#tacotruckoneverycorner


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He blames them all honestly. Once we were in, we should not have left the way we did. Now we have a worldwide mess to deal with. The world thinks we are a joke.


Despite expressing his support for it at the time.

The world may have though we were a joke but now they know for sure thanks to TRUMP!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Donald would have camped out in Iraq right near the oil wells. #Justgoodbusiness, #peopleweknow, #warcrime


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #tacotruckoneverycorner


#racistshrew


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Obama failed inner city blacks says louis farrakhan. Nation of Islam.


Farrakhan said, “So you Democrats, you been in their party a long time. Answer me, what did you get? You got a president. He is worried about his legacy. You want Hillary to get in to protect your legacy because Trump said the minute he gets in, he is going to reverse the Affordable Care Act. Because that is your signature achievement. To show you how hateful the enemy is, he hates that you achieve what you did achieve. So he said I’m going to tear it up when I get in. So he don’t want his legacy destroyed. Mr President, let the man do, if he get in, what he wants to because he is not destroying your legacy. If your legacy is bound up in an Affordable Care Act that only effects a few million people and they are trying to make it really difficult for those of us who signed up, that’s not your legacy.

He continued, “But I just want to tell you, Mr President, you’re from Chicago and so am I. I go out in the streets with the people. I visited the worst neighborhoods. I talked to the gangs. And while I was out there talking to them they said ‘You know, Farrakhan, the president ain’t never come. Could you get him to come and look after us?’ There’s your legacy, Mr. President, it’s in the streets with your suffering people, Mr. President. And If you can’t go and see about them, then don’t worry about your legacy. Cause the white people that you served so well, they’ll preserve your legacy. The hell they will. But you didn’t earn your legacy with us. We put you there. You fought for the rights of gay people. You fought for the rights of this people and that people. You fight for Israel. Your people are suffering and dying in the streets! That’s where you legacy is. Now you failed to do what should have been done.”


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Pimped like prostitutes. Got your votes for daddy?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama failed inner city blacks says louis farrakhan. Nation of Islam.
> 
> 
> Farrakhan said, “So you Democrats, you been in their party a long time. Answer me, what did you get? You got a president. He is worried about his legacy. You want Hillary to get in to protect your legacy because Trump said the minute he gets in, he is going to reverse the Affordable Care Act. Because that is your signature achievement. To show you how hateful the enemy is, he hates that you achieve what you did achieve. So he said I’m going to tear it up when I get in. So he don’t want his legacy destroyed. Mr President, let the man do, if he get in, what he wants to because he is not destroying your legacy. If your legacy is bound up in an Affordable Care Act that only effects a few million people and they are trying to make it really difficult for those of us who signed up, that’s not your legacy.
> ...


Racism makes some strange bed-fellows. Somehow I think that you have had plenty of those, Pile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Despite expressing his support for it at the time.
> 
> The world may have though we were a joke but now they know for sure thanks to TRUMP!


Well he was under the media spell of "weapons of mass destruction". We all know that was a fear tactic to get us into IRAQ. Saddaam was a brutal dictator and was committing attrocities against his own people but that was not our government's responsibility to fix.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Racism makes some strange bed-fellows. Somehow I think that you have had plenty of those, Pile.


Obama isn't racist. He is just corporate owned and gets his orders from the global elites.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What is Benedict Donald trying to hide by avoiding the media, @OddBall1st ? I bet his heart is about to give out. He was sweaty and confused the last time he was on TV. That's a sure sign of heart issues. Did you know that before the campaign started he his physical showed he was practically dead already?



Sweaty and fat go together. Since now we are focusing on Donald`s good health and Hillary`s BS condition is under the rug,...The best way to find out about Donald is to go through his medicine cabinet.
The only "goes without saying" about his heart, is that being overweight can overwork your heart. It too is a muscle that gets better as you use it. If he loses the weight, the heart don`t adjust. you end up with high blood pressure or low blood pressure depending.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama isn't racist. He is just corporate owned and gets his orders from the global elites.


What kind of Skittle is Louis Farrakahn Pie? Or as Rush calls him, "Calypso Louie"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama isn't racist. He is just corporate owned and gets his orders from the global elites.


You should get outside and spray some Chemtrails. They are starting to "Pile" up.

Don't forget this.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Get to it Pile. Don't swallow any.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Sweaty and fat go together. Since now we are focusing on Donald`s good health and Hillary`s BS condition is under the rug,...The best way to find out about Donald is to go through his medicine cabinet.
> The only "goes without saying" about his heart, is that being overweight can overwork your heart. It too is a muscle that gets better as you use it. If he loses the weight, the heart don`t adjust. you end up with high blood pressure or low blood pressure depending.


I don't know, man. He's awful pale too. Sweaty, overweight, wheezing -- I heard him wheeze when he was on TV last night. That's because his lungs are filling with fluid. Trump has pulmonary heart disease in addition to clogged arteries. He's definitely about to keel over. It's obvious, just look at him. I think he should post a report of his physical condition that was not redacted. He ought to be examined by an independent and well known doctor too, not some two bit shill.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know, man. He's awful pale too. Sweaty, overweight, wheezing -- I heard him wheeze when he was on TV last night. That's because his lungs are filling with fluid. Trump has pulmonary heart disease in addition to clogged arteries. He's definitely about to keel over. It's obvious, just look at him. I think he should post a report of his physical condition that was not redacted. He ought to be examined by an independent and well known doctor too, not some two bit shill.



Can I ask you why you are trying to convince others of a supposed Donald Trump illness after one destroyed Hillary ?

A fight fire with fire thingy ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know, man. He's awful pale too. Sweaty, overweight, wheezing -- I heard him wheeze when he was on TV last night. That's because his lungs are filling with fluid. Trump has pulmonary heart disease in addition to clogged arteries. He's definitely about to keel over. It's obvious, just look at him. I think he should post a report of his physical condition that was not redacted. He ought to be examined by an independent and well known doctor too, not some two bit shill.


Somebody should 2nd Amendment him. Out of pity.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> That went over your head. I`m not all right, I`m half left......idiot,...


You are still an idiot and I wouldn't take you on as a student. I'd let you pull weeds assuming you can tell the difference between a weed-weed and Weed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What kind of Skittle is Louis Farrakahn Pie? Or as Rush calls him, "Calypso Louie"


That makes no sense. Saying that a portion of people could be dangerous and likening it to a bowl of skittles is just using a metaphor. 

In the metaphor, louis is outside the bowl. As are you and I.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama failed inner city blacks says louis farrakhan. Nation of Islam.
> 
> 
> Farrakhan said, “So you Democrats, you been in their party a long time. Answer me, what did you get? You got a president. He is worried about his legacy. You want Hillary to get in to protect your legacy because Trump said the minute he gets in, he is going to reverse the Affordable Care Act. Because that is your signature achievement. To show you how hateful the enemy is, he hates that you achieve what you did achieve. So he said I’m going to tear it up when I get in. So he don’t want his legacy destroyed. Mr President, let the man do, if he get in, what he wants to because he is not destroying your legacy. If your legacy is bound up in an Affordable Care Act that only effects a few million people and they are trying to make it really difficult for those of us who signed up, that’s not your legacy.
> ...


Suburban whites know better than Louis K even though their nearest " hood "experience is to roll down the window in their SUV & throw $5 bucks at a dirty bum


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I don't know, man. He's awful pale too. Sweaty, overweight, wheezing -- I heard him wheeze when he was on TV last night. That's because his lungs are filling with fluid. Trump has pulmonary heart disease in addition to clogged arteries. He's definitely about to keel over. It's obvious, just look at him. I think he should post a report of his physical condition that was not redacted. He ought to be examined by an independent and well known doctor too, not some two bit shill.


At least he has kept the cooties off his little pecker by making the tweeners were gloves. That's smart.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Suburban whites know better than Louis K even though their nearest " hood "experience is to roll down the window in their SUV & throw $5 bucks at a dirty bum


Treating the symptoms not the root cause. 

Jobs, Jobs, Jobs.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Treating the symptoms not the root cause.
> 
> Jobs, Jobs, Jobs.


Make sure to put a big C on the applications so you know who is colored.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Make sure to put a big C on the applications so you know who is colored.


Trump is so racist for wanting to bring back business to the inner city so people can earn a living.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That makes no sense. Saying that a portion of people could be dangerous and likening it to a bowl of skittles is just using a metaphor.
> 
> In the metaphor, louis is outside the bowl. As are you and I.


Oh, I wasn't comparing Skittles to humans. That would be stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump is so racist for wanting to bring back business to the inner city so people can earn a living.


As long as they don't come into his residences I guess it will be ok. Do they like steaks? Water? Tacky furniture?

What if I told you that I could teach them how to get rich like TRUMP! by going to an expensive set of seminars?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

People are like onions. LAYERS!

lol. Everyone uses metaphors. They are not racist. If calling syrian refugees a bowl of skittles is racist then why are skittles every color of the rainbow? If he wanted to be racist wouldn't he use almonds or something one color and brownish? 

Just a bunch of irrational knee jerk reactions from the PC snowflakes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> As long as they don't come into his residences I guess it will be ok. Do they like steaks? Water? Tacky furniture?
> 
> What if I told you that I could teach them how to get rich like TRUMP! by going to an expensive set of seminars?


10% of returning business must be invested in inner cities. One of his plans to bring back business with lowered business tax rates on the condition of investing in Detroit, Milwaukee, Chicago, etc.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'd let you pull weeds assuming you can tell the difference between a weed-weed and Weed.


while were talking about "weeds" let's all hold hands while we take a walk down memory lane with Hillary & her mentor Margret Sanger .

Sanger quote.
Black people are like "weeds" and should be exterminated !
end quote.

without using a trump meme or some compare this to that analogy please explain exactly how Hillary walks back from that,knowing full history recorded Margret Sanger to be a racist hate filled hag,a cunt who used public $ to exterminate the black race via sterilizations & abortions,how with good conscience can Hillary claim Margret Sanger as a mentor & somebody to look up to ?

since ones race has became such a huge talking point with this election its a fair question no ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Curious, do you think the VA is doing a good job caring for our veterans? Every vet I talk to tells me about all the bullshit they have to wade through or fight against to get their earned benefits.

Washington (CNN)Some veterans groups are firing back after a comment Hillary Clinton made about the Department of Veterans Affairs scandal. The former secretary of state suggested in an interview late last week that the controversy which shook the VA last year was overblown, and Republicans used it to serve their own agenda.

"It's not been as widespread as it has been made out to be," Clinton said Friday on MSNBC's "The Rachel Maddow Show" when asked about the scandal and how she would fix the VA.
Yet the federal government's own report contradicts Clinton's remarks.

The VA's inspector general concluded inappropriate scheduling practices at VA medical centers were "systemic" in 2014, after a CNN investigation revealed veterans were dying while waiting for care on "secret" lists at the Phoenix VA. The scandal led to the resignation of then-VA Secretary Eric Shinseki.
Paul Rieckhoff, founder and CEO of the Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans of America, or IAVA, called her comments a "head-scratcher" firing off this response on Twitter.

"That is not a winning argument -- or factually correct," he said.

Clinton also said surveys of veterans show many are satisfied with VA healthcare, but she added, "Nobody would believe that from the coverage that you see, and the constant berating of the VA that comes from the Republicans, in part in pursuit of this ideological agenda that they have."


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That makes no sense. Saying that a portion of people could be dangerous and likening it to a bowl of skittles is just using a metaphor.
> 
> In the metaphor, louis is outside the bowl. As are you and I.


Trump Jr is talking down to your level, Pie. He was coached to use this simple metaphor because they know people like you will like the truthy metaphor. 

Mark Twain is usually ascribed to say anything that is witty and a one liner, so I won't say Twain said it but somebody said, that "for every problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong." This idea of banning all Muslims from entry to the US, or idea that refusing Syrian refugees on the basis of the skittle analogy (LOL) fits this description. 

There are a millions of people fleeing Syria with the simple objective of living. They are piling up in camps in Turkey and there are more refugees every day. It is not a matter of morality or doing good to help these people. The pressure in Turkey and Lebanon is destabilizing those countries. The US most certainly has interests in the area and by acting in concert with other countries the international community can help these refugees while helping themselves. This isolationist idea that Trump and T jr float is only going to make things worse. Refusing to participate in alleviating the Syrian refugee crisis is a clear, simple and wrong answer.

I don't know why I said that, it will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

There is only one thing that I would like to be in touch with and that is the Negro Project of the South which, if the execution of the details remain in Miss Rose's hands, my suggestions will not be confusing because she knows the way my mind works

Miss Rose sent me a copy of your letter of December 5th and I note that you doubt it worthwhile to employ a full time Negro physician. It seems to me from my experience where I have been in North Carolina, Georgia, Tennessee and Texas, that while the colored Negroes have great respect for white doctors they can get closer to their own members and more or less lay their cards on the table which means their ignorance, superstitions and doubts. They do not do this with the white people and if we can train the Negro doctor at the Clinic he can go among them with enthusiasm and with knowledge, which, I believe, will have far-reaching results among the colored people. His work in my opinion should be entirely with the Negro profession and the nurses, hospital, social workers, as well as the County's white doctors. His success will depend upon his personality and his training by us

The ministers work is also important and also he should be trained, perhaps by the Federation as to our ideals and the goal that we hope to reach. We do not want word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members

-Margaret Sanger


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump Jr is talking down to your level, Pie. He was coached to use this simple metaphor because they know people like you will like the truthy metaphor.
> 
> Mark Twain is usually ascribed to say anything that is witty and a one liner, so I won't say Twain said it but somebody said, that "for every problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong." This idea of banning all Muslims from entry to the US, or idea that refusing Syrian refugees on the basis of the skittle analogy (LOL) fits this description.
> 
> ...


Offering to help secure the area for them and setting them up with an infrastructure is not an "isolationist" policy.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is only one thing that I would like to be in touch with and that is the Negro Project of the South which, if the execution of the details remain in Miss Rose's hands, my suggestions will not be confusing because she knows the way my mind works
> 
> Miss Rose sent me a copy of your letter of December 5th and I note that you doubt it worthwhile to employ a full time Negro physician. It seems to me from my experience where I have been in North Carolina, Georgia, Tennessee and Texas, that while the colored Negroes have great respect for white doctors they can get closer to their own members and more or less lay their cards on the table which means their ignorance, superstitions and doubts. They do not do this with the white people and if we can train the Negro doctor at the Clinic he can go among them with enthusiasm and with knowledge, which, I believe, will have far-reaching results among the colored people. His work in my opinion should be entirely with the Negro profession and the nurses, hospital, social workers, as well as the County's white doctors. His success will depend upon his personality and his training by us
> 
> ...


Regardless of the truthy nature of your posting, it's clear that Planned Parenthood in 2016 is helping reduce illness, preventing pregnancies and very rarely ending unwanted pregnancies through services in their clinics. I can see why you want to run away from the misogynistic and deadly policies the Republican party visit upon women with low incomes. Their most egregious policies are, fortunately being reversed by the courts. 

But really, the only good a Republican has recently done for low income women who get help from Planned Parenthood was by Scalia earlier this year.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/26/senators-probing-epipen-price-hike-received-donations-from-mylan-pac.html

"The company also gave a donation in the range of $100,001 to $250,000 to the Clinton Foundation at an unspecified date."

Mylan is the owner of epipens. Is there any scandal that Hillary ISN'T connected to?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Offering to help secure the area for them and setting them up with an infrastructure is not an "isolationist" policy.


What a dumbshit one line response. Your opinion is not useful at all. OK, so then I'll play your game. Here's my one line response.

Oh yes it most certainly is isolationist. Withdrawing US support from the international community is most certainly what Trump is proposing. Clear, simple and wrong.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are still an idiot and I wouldn't take you on as a student. I'd let you pull weeds assuming you can tell the difference between a weed-weed and Weed.



I`ll be pulling weed next month,...need help ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/26/senators-probing-epipen-price-hike-received-donations-from-mylan-pac.html
> 
> The company also gave a donation in the range of $100,001 to $250,000 to the Clinton Foundation at an unspecified date.



Why is everything unspecified, forgotten or re-directed when it comes to Hillary ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/egypt-president-sisi-trump-228451


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What a dumbshit one line response. Your opinion is not useful at all. OK, so then I'll play your game. Here's my one line response.
> 
> Oh yes it most certainly is isolationist. Withdrawing US support from the international community is most certainly what Trump is proposing. Clear, simple and wrong.


No, that is not what he is proposing. You are being deceived. He is offering to set up and maintain safe zones for them.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Meanwhile, Hollywood is coming to the aid of Hillary. I guess that was the subject of all those private hobnobs she was having with them.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, that is not what he is proposing. You are being deceived. He is offering to set up and maintain safe zones for them.


will your husband be able to help support this ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 10% of returning business must be invested in inner cities. One of his plans to bring back business with lowered business tax rates on the condition of investing in Detroit, Milwaukee, Chicago, etc.


Pardon me for not just "swallowing" Donald's concern for the dusky people after a lifetime of bigotry. I know how to use a teleprompter too Pie. I am also familiar with most of the proposals TRUMP! is going to be rolling out. They are bullshit.

You are very gullible Pie.

You say that this country is not respected in the world. To a large extent, this has always been the case. But the disrespect is usually held in check. Like when Sasha Baron Cohen (that's (((Cohen))) for enema-boy) showed the world how some of us would like to "throw the Jew down the well". Well now we have these maniacs with a major political party in it's thrall. We can't hide it anymore. Seemingly normal dullards such as yourself are now spending hours a day getting all juicey over made up shit. These dullards have turned out to be far worse than we thought. Not only that, but they are tighter with the hegemonic forces of the FSU than we ever could have predicted. 

So does the rest of the world respect us? TRUMP! with a chance to become President with his nose up Putin's ass? Fuck no. We _are _a joke now - because of people like you who have no idea what manipulation is. Oh, I know... free my mind... I'm so dumb. Uh, yeah Pie. That's it.

You are beneath contempt.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, that is not what he is proposing. You are being deceived. He is offering to set up and maintain safe zones for them.


lol, happy camps. Call them happy camps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, Hollywood is coming to the aid of Hillary. I guess that was the subject of all those private hobnobs she was having with them.


You tell me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Why is everything unspecified, forgotten or re-directed when it comes to Hillary ?


Because TRUMP! is many times worse as far as greed and corruption but is nowhere near as smart or capable. 

You really are dumb. There is an election coming.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There is only one thing that I would like to be in touch with and that is the Negro Project of the South which, if the execution of the details remain in Miss Rose's hands, my suggestions will not be confusing because she knows the way my mind works
> 
> Miss Rose sent me a copy of your letter of December 5th and I note that you doubt it worthwhile to employ a full time Negro physician. It seems to me from my experience where I have been in North Carolina, Georgia, Tennessee and Texas, that while the colored Negroes have great respect for white doctors they can get closer to their own members and more or less lay their cards on the table which means their ignorance, superstitions and doubts. They do not do this with the white people and if we can train the Negro doctor at the Clinic he can go among them with enthusiasm and with knowledge, which, I believe, will have far-reaching results among the colored people. His work in my opinion should be entirely with the Negro profession and the nurses, hospital, social workers, as well as the County's white doctors. His success will depend upon his personality and his training by us
> 
> ...


Uh... I am almost afraid to ask. Why are you posting this? What point are you trying to make?

Why are you such a shitty person? This one is rhetorical. We know the answer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh... I am almost afraid to ask. Why are you posting this? What point are you trying to make?
> 
> Why are you such a shitty person? This one is rhetorical. We know the answer.


I've got a theory that she has been trolling this entire time....I mean, c'mon - state case, food stamps, Mexican hubby and kids, etc. and she OPTS for Drumpf?? No way, NObody could be that ignorant, no way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh... I am almost afraid to ask. Why are you posting this? What point are you trying to make?
> 
> Why are you such a shitty person? This one is rhetorical. We know the answer.


Someone brought up margaret sanger. So I posted a relevant letter she had written.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've got a theory that she has been trolling this entire time....I mean, c'mon - state case, food stamps, Mexican hubby and kids, etc. and she OPTS for Drumpf?? No way, NObody could be that ignorant, no way.


Lonely, fat and desperate for attention ??


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lonely, fat and desperate for attention ??


Oh yeah? Are you free tonight? Do you enjoy cheap weed and even cheaper beer? What about mutual masturbation/oral stimulation?

Ohhhh, wait, you meant....nevermind...


----------



## londonfog (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh yeah? Are you free tonight? Do you enjoy cheap weed and even cheaper beer? What about mutual masturbation/oral stimulation?
> 
> Ohhhh, wait, you meant....nevermind...


Pie guy


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 21, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Pie guy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Hypocrites. All of you. lol


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People are like onions. LAYERS!
> 
> lol. Everyone uses metaphors. They are not racist. If calling syrian refugees a bowl of skittles is racist then why are skittles every color of the rainbow? If he wanted to be racist wouldn't he use almonds or something one color and brownish?
> 
> Just a bunch of irrational knee jerk reactions from the PC snowflakes.


its more than a knee jerk reaction,they take benign comments & claim racism against all who oppose them,trying to get the person to switch from the discussion topic to defending themselves.

they've used the bogus claims so much where yelling "racist" is now a term nobody but social justice warriors pay any attention to,using that scam is what allowed the DNC to claim a " big switch " took place within the democratic party,call everybody else racist,now the DNC thinks they've magicaly divested the party from its 200 year long racist roots,sorry but no cigar for them.

the hypocrisy of these people knows no limits .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone brought up margaret sanger. So I posted a relevant letter she had written.


Relevant in which way? Don't be coy, repeat the lies you have been told. Show us the darkness in your soul.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump is so racist for wanting to bring back business to the inner city so people can earn a living.


not only is he racist according to Hillary his plans to stimulate business sectors will have a net zero job creation,everybody knows business don't create jobs,Hillary said so in one of her brain lock moments were seeing more of every time she speaks publicly .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've got a theory that she has been trolling this entire time....I mean, c'mon - state case, food stamps, Mexican hubby and kids, etc. and she OPTS for Drumpf?? No way, NObody could be that ignorant, no way.


Could too. Bu I know what you mean. Funny because it is true.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Dang. Look at all those self-hating blacks and latinos voting against their best interest!

*sarcasm* <--- for the snowflakes in the audience


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

Dont even get me started about the others or women. Ugh. *sarasm


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Us withdrawing after destabilizing iraq led to the power grab by isis.


you're just not that bright, pie.


WOLF BLITZER: How does the United States get out of this situation? Is there a way out? 

DONALD TRUMP: You know how they get out? They get out. That's how they get out. Declare victory and leave. Because I'll tell you, this country is just going to get further bogged down. They’re in a civil war over there, Wolf. There's nothing we're going to be able to do with a civil war. They are in a major civil war.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because TRUMP! is many times worse as far as greed and corruption but is nowhere near as smart or capable.
> 
> You really are dumb. There is an election coming.



Wrong again baldy. If Hillary was smart, nobody would know she`s lying, but we do. I have not seen Donald`s head bobble one time in public from pneumonia. She forgot, and it is always her Staff. Capable would have a solid Staff. Hillary, not so much.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool.
> 
> Do you think using an analogy about skittles is racist too?


it originated from a white nationalist website.

and the same basic analogy used to be used o keep jews out of countries.

are you really this completely and hopelessly uninformed?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He blames them all honestly. Once we were in, we should not have left the way we did.


if you keep repeating lies, i'll just keep repeating the truth. maybe it will sink into your thick skull.

WOLF BLITZER: How does the United States get out of this situation? Is there a way out? 

DONALD TRUMP: You know how they get out? They get out. That's how they get out. Declare victory and leave. Because I'll tell you, this country is just going to get further bogged down. They’re in a civil war over there, Wolf. There's nothing we're going to be able to do with a civil war. They are in a major civil war.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama failed inner city blacks


*In 1969, a young black couple, Haywood and Rennell Cash, sued after being denied a home in Cincinnati at one of the first projects in which Donald Trump, fresh out of college, played an active role.

Mr. Cash was repeatedly rejected by the Trumps’ rental agent, according to court records and notes kept by Housing Opportunities Made Equal of Cincinnati, which sent in white testers posing as a young couple while Mr. Cash waited in the car.

After the agent, Irving Wolper, offered the testers an apartment, they brought in Mr. Cash. Mr. Wolper grew furious, shoving them out of the office and calling the young female tester, Maggie Durham, a “nigger-lover,” according to court records.

“To this day I have not forgotten the fury in his voice and in his face,” Ms. Durham recalled recently, adding that she also remembered him calling her a “traitor to the race.”


http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/us/politics/donald-trump-housing-race.html?_r=0*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pimped like prostitutes. Got your votes for daddy?


speaking of prostitutes, where is melania? why is she not out campaigning?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Saddaam was a brutal dictator and was committing attrocities against his own people


wrong.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People are like onions. LAYERS!
> 
> lol. Everyone uses metaphors. They are not racist. If calling syrian refugees a bowl of skittles is racist then why are skittles every color of the rainbow? If he wanted to be racist wouldn't he use almonds or something one color and brownish?
> 
> Just a bunch of irrational knee jerk reactions from the PC snowflakes.


your posts are getting "likes" from a guy who has "WHITE POWER" tattooed across his back, and no one else.

think about that for a second, pie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> while were talking about "weeds" let's all hold hands while we take a walk down memory lane with Hillary & her mentor Margret Sanger .
> 
> Sanger quote.
> Black people are like "weeds" and should be exterminated !
> ...


your shit has already been debunked, neo-nazi.

 

http://www.snopes.com/margaret-sanger-weeds/


post a picture of your "WHITE POWER" tattoo, neo-nazi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> safe zones


tell me exactly how a safe zone for millions of refugees would work.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

sorry, happy camp. they are happy camps.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your shit has already been debunked, neo-nazi..


aw what's a matter,did u get a stub toe playing tennis with the white neighbors


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it originated from a white nationalist website.
> 
> and the same basic analogy used to be used o keep jews out of countries.
> 
> are you really this completely and hopelessly uninformed?



Skittles have been around that long ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> aw what's a matter,did u get a stub toe playing tennis with the white neighbors


post a picture of the "WHITE POWER" tattoo you have across your back.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *In 1969, a young black couple, Haywood and Rennell Cash, sued after being denied a home in Cincinnati at one of the first projects in which Donald Trump, fresh out of college, played an active role.
> 
> Mr. Cash was repeatedly rejected by the Trumps’ rental agent, according to court records and notes kept by Housing Opportunities Made Equal of Cincinnati, which sent in white testers posing as a young couple while Mr. Cash waited in the car.
> 
> ...



I got that beat,.....

... In Sept 2016 a bunch of blacks destroyed yet another town with riots and looting and plan more the following day. All because a Black guy with a gun would not follow the police instructions and got shot. Someone told them he had a book not a gun.

So I concluded that they`ll believe anything and say anything, even if it`s not true, just like your story.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your posts are getting "likes" from a guy who has "WHITE POWER" tattooed across his back, and no one else.
> 
> think about that for a second, pie.


seig heil 

+rep lmfao like anybody gives a shit


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I got that beat,.....
> 
> ... In Sept 2016 a bunch of blacks destroyed yet another town with riots and looting and plan more the following day. All because a Black guy with a gun would not follow the police instructions and got shot. Someone told them he had a book not a gun.
> 
> So I concluded that they`ll believe anything and say anything, even if it`s not true, just like your story.


yep. 

and terrence crutcher was trying to reach into his vehicle. through a closed window.

get the cop dick out of your mouth you dumb old racist.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No, that is not what he is proposing. You are being deceived. He is offering to set up and maintain safe zones for them.


Practically all US terrorists in the last decade were born in the US. Trump's campaign is all about the perception of danger from Syrian refugees and foreign born Muslim people. In other words fear mongering. If we want to make our streets safe from terrorists, we should ban all domestic born Christians. That's what the numbers say. Of course I'm being ridiculous but only to make the point that Trump Jr's skittles comment has no substance. Europe isn't seeing "poisonous skittles". Practically all their terrorist events have been perpetrated by natural born citizens of Europe and not Syria.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're just not that bright, pie.
> 
> 
> WOLF BLITZER: How does the United States get out of this situation? Is there a way out?
> ...


It wasnt until later that he heard tbat the military generals were warning against pulling out of iraq and that it would lead to a power vacuum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It wasnt until later that he heard tbat the military generals were warning against pulling out of iraq and that it would lead to a power vacuum.


the military generals who he plans to fire and calls stupid?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *In 1969, a young black couple, Haywood and Rennell Cash, sued after being denied a home in Cincinnati at one of the first projects in which Donald Trump, fresh out of college, played an active role.
> 
> Mr. Cash was repeatedly rejected by the Trumps’ rental agent, according to court records and notes kept by Housing Opportunities Made Equal of Cincinnati, which sent in white testers posing as a young couple while Mr. Cash waited in the car.
> 
> ...


Sounds like mr. Wolper was the racist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 21, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the military generals who he plans to fire and calls stupid?


Obama fired the generals already. He kept letting them go until he got a yes man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sounds like mr. Wolper was the racist.


you realize he was trained by trump, who was trained by daddy trump, right?

those practices had been in effect at all trump properties for decades.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Obama fired the generals already. He kept letting them go until he got a yes man.


so trump only flip-flopped on his support of the iraq withdrawal after listening to obama's yes-men generals?

do you realize how far detached from reality you are? your delusions are hitleresque.

the jews are coming to kill you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the jews are coming to kill you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It wasnt until later that he heard tbat the military generals were warning against pulling out of iraq and that it would lead to a power vacuum.


Lol. You poor sad, deluded fool. I hope you are wearing your glove.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Clinton is leading right now at 59%


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3787043


Do you think your husband will be in jail if Donald Trump was allowed to bring back stop and frisk country wide. Your husband would always be a suspect being that he is Mexican and you know what Trump thinks about Mexicans


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Do you think your husband will be in jail if Donald Trump was allowed to bring back stop and frisk country wide. Your husband would always be a suspect being that he is Mexican and you know what Trump thinks about Mexicans


Maybe somebody would 2nd Amendment him. Tuurrible day but Pie would get more SS money. Oh, I meant Social Security, not Schutzstaffel.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3787043


You lost little sheeple. 

You'd take the word of the liar a politician who lies 70% of the time. Donald Trump can't be trusted


*Donald Trump has no problem with lying but plenty of problems with the truth*

_*For a guy obsessed with the lies of others, Donald Trump doesn’t seem very concerned with the truth.* Instead of using Wednesday's NBC Commander in Chief forum to set the record straight on his past policy positions, he dug himself further, insisting that he was against the war in Iraq (he wasn't) and that he didn't support intervention in Libya (he did)._

_Voters aren’t naive — people know politicians bend the truth and sometimes outright lie. But Trump seems to be pushing the limits of what’s to be expected. According to a Politico analysis this spring, the candidate lies every five minutes in speeches, and PolitiFact rates70 percent of his major political statements as being either somewhat false or a complete lie.

Of course, the Republican presidential candidate’s relationship with the truth can sometimes seem unbelievable. 
Trump regularly brags about how he never supported the Iraq War, saying: "I said I don't want to go into Iraq. Iraq is going to destabilize the Middle East, and I was 100 percent right." (Not true.)


He frequently asserts "torture works" when there is no evidence to support that argument. In fact, according to the Senate report on the CIA’s detention and interrogation program, enhanced interrogation is useless (aside from serious moral implications). He even went to drought-stricken California earlier this summer and claimed there was no drought. Trump also says he would never mock a person with a disability, proclaiming, "I didn’t mock the disabled," even though he did, on camera, in a clip that has been replayed over and over again_


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

don't get excited Pie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Taco trucks on every corner.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Milo is so fab. Fab enough to swallow.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 22, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Taco trucks on every corner.


Only when I dream, sigh...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 22, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Only when I dream, sigh...


and their calf-like cantaloupes. Sexy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Clinton is leading right now at 59%


Someone should tell her.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone should tell her.


I think you ought to know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 22, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/daily-202/2016/09/22/daily-202-hillary-clinton-is-taking-the-black-vote-for-granted-says-america-s-first-elected-black-governor/57e30625e9b69b3019a1e031/?wpisrc=nl_daily202&wpmm=1


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 22, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You lost little sheeple.
> 
> You'd take the word of the liar a politician who lies 70% of the time. Donald Trump can't be trusted
> 
> ...


Like I've said before all politicians are liers and can't be trusted


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 22, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/daily-202/2016/09/22/daily-202-hillary-clinton-is-taking-the-black-vote-for-granted-says-america-s-first-elected-black-governor/57e30625e9b69b3019a1e031/?wpisrc=nl_daily202&wpmm=1


she should go out there and tell them they are all uneducated, living in shitholes, and have no hope whatsoever.

that's how to win the black vote. right pie?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like I've said before all politicians are liers and can't be trusted


You said it before, this is true. All people are liars. Fact.

Some are compulsive liars. This is different from ordinary you and me kind of liars.

Trump is a complusive liar. This is different from ordinary liars. Even other politicians. Trump lies when there is no way to deny its a lie. Trump lies when there isn't a reason to lie. This is the why he is a compulsive liar.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 22, 2016)

Jesus fucking christ, pie...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It wasnt until later that he heard tbat the military generals were warning against pulling out of iraq and that it would lead to a power vacuum.


trump knows more than the generals though.

he has said so himself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2016)

our generals don't know much because they're not winning.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump knows more than the generals though.
> 
> he has said so himself.


Well he does say we should believe him, so we should.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2016)

@Unclebaldrick. This will get you started.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> @Unclebaldrick. This will get you started.


Pie, plze






I am no Hillary fan as you well know. But I can spot a tin-hatted dictator when one comes along. Sadly many humans cannot.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/ny-attorney-general-opens-inquiry-trump-foundation/story?id=42070403






don't they look like they are having fun Pie? I wish you could meet them, but they all died in a war.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've got a theory that she has been trolling this entire time....I mean, c'mon - state case, food stamps, Mexican hubby and kids, etc. and she OPTS for Drumpf?? No way, NObody could be that ignorant, no way.





Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh... I am almost afraid to ask. Why are you posting this? What point are you trying to make?
> 
> Why are you such a shitty person? This one is rhetorical. We know the answer.


Um, attention?

(rhetorical)


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

Two trump voters meet in the woods.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the military generals who he plans to fire and calls stupid?



and knows more than they do..


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3786945


+rep 

awesome scene!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

schuylaar said:


> Um, attention?
> 
> (rhetorical)


She clearly is relying on youtube to power through her innate lack of intelligence. What was it that was said about a 'little bit' of knowledge?

TRUMP! cares about the inner city. Here is a video to prove it.





Did you watch it? No. Free your mind. Milo is so fab.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Two trump voters meet in the woods.


C'monnnnn, where is the REST??

I was just warming up some mayo in the microwave and gathering my clothespins....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh yes, I do this for all the positive attention I get.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh yes, I do this for all the positive attention I get.


what's it like to get a whole bunch of likes from a guy with a WHITE POWER tattoo splashed across his back?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what's it like to get a whole bunch of likes from a guy with a WHITE POWER tattoo splashed across his back?


People who are married to arab americans, mexican americans, and african americans. 

These are the people you have accused of racism.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)

I know I told you I wouldn't pick on you, since I know half of what you are posting is troll-mode, but I want you to answer an honest question, Pie. Donald jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. He and his VP have yet to condemn David Duke's endorsements of their campaign....

Why do you think that is? Can you please explain it to me like I am 10 years old? Thanks in advance...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People who are married to arab americans, mexican americans, and african americans.
> 
> These are the people you have accused of racism.


you didn't answer the question though.

what's it like to get a whole bunch of likes from a guy with a WHITE POWER tattoo splashed across his back?

do you agree with his statement that muslims have earned the hatred they receive, including his own wife?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People who are married to arab americans, mexican americans, and african americans.
> 
> These are the people you have accused of racism.


Gosh, that reminds me of a blurb I read a while back in Newsweek, Sept 7, 1970.

Here it is. The article is on the growing number of marriages between GIs and Vietnamese women.
"Here, I'm an executive; I've got 40 gooks working for me, and my wife treats me like king of the dinks"

A marriage between an "inferior race" and a racist is not only common but makes a lot of sense. Just because you marry somebody doesn't mean you respect them or their culture. Ask your hubby.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I know I told you I wouldn't pick on you, since I know half of what you are posting is troll-mode, but I want you to answer an honest question, Pie. Donald jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. He and his VP have yet to condemn David Duke's endorsements of their campaign....
> 
> Why do you think that is? Can you please explain it to me like I am 10 years old? Thanks in advance...


http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/01/28/upshot/donald-trump-twitter-insults.html?_r=0

The link is a comprehensive list of people, places and things that Dolan TRUMP! has insulted. Nothing about Putin either.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 23, 2016)

This is why @Flaming Pie is posting only youtube videos lately. She is super susceptible to propaganda but when not watching youtube she forgets a lot of the details. No wonder she feels kinship with TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-fbi-228607

New FBI documents show that obama was emailing Hillary on her server. So he had knowledge.

FBI refuses to release those communications because of "presidential privilege".


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Politics
*Donald Trump either lied to Republicans or broke the law (Exclusive)*


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-fbi-228607
> 
> New FBI documents show that obama was emailing Hillary on her server. So he had knowledge.
> 
> FBI refuses to release those communications because of "presidential privilege".


Wow. Is he guilty of treason too?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3788660




#triggered


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. Is he guilty of treason too?


He lied about knowledge of the server. He knew she was using a non government server for official business.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!

Flowers beats your Cuban.

Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He lied about knowledge of the server. He knew she was using a non government server for official business.


You didn't answer my question.


Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Flowers beats your Cuban.
> 
> Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


What a petty human you are.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Flowers beats your Cuban.
> 
> Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


Consistently disappointing, Pie....sigh....

Don't you suck on a Mexican dude's cock? Your *kids *are fathered by this man, yeah? You know, in your *heart*, that this creature you are supporting is a well-documented racists and misogynist, yes?
C'mon, you are better/smarter than this....are you really a bright progressive lady that engages in the 'DERP! DRUMPF! DERPPPP!' schtick strictly for attention/trolling?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Consistently disappointing, Pie....sigh....
> 
> Don't you suck on a Mexican dude's cock? Your *kids *are fathered by this man, yeah? You know, in your *heart*, that this creature you are supporting is a well-documented racists and misogynist, yes?
> C'mon, you are better/smarter than this....are you really a bright progressive lady that engages in the 'DERP! DRUMPF! DERPPPP!' schtick strictly for attention/trolling?


He's voting Trump. America First.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> What a petty human you are.


I don't take you seriously. Give respect to get respect.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't take you seriously. Give respect to get respect.


I don't respect you. I don't care if you take me seriously. You are a shrill nazi ghoul.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He's voting Trump. America First.


Welp, that answers that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't respect you. I don't care if you take me seriously. You are a shrill nazi ghoul.


That would be Hillary you are thinking of.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a shrill nazi ghoul.


A short while ago I'd have considerd this an overly harsh assessment, but I'm not so sure anymore....

It seems that the brainwashing is nearly complete.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> A short while ago I'd have considerd this an overly harsh assessment, but I'm not so sure anymore....
> 
> It seems that the brainwashing is nearly complete.


To know her is to loath her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Welp, that answers that.


The president should be concerned with our country first. Fair trade deals, immigration security, and american problems should be his main concern.

Mexico has their own president.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The president should be concerned with our country first. Fair trade deals, immigration security, and american problems should be his main concern.
> 
> Mexico has their own president.


You are so small minded.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> To know her is to loath her.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/hillary-clinton-emails-fbi-228607
> 
> New FBI documents show that obama was emailing Hillary on her server. So he had knowledge.
> 
> FBI refuses to release those communications because of "presidential privilege".


more corruption & collusion covered for every step of the way from the FBI & attorney general up to the white house .

if there's nothing marked with a big fat " C " for Classified then our government employees should release every last email right now,no more stalling,no more partisan protectionism,no more collision to keep Americans from knowing what out elected officials are doing .

For a reference of how fucking absurd this has became president Richard Nixon was impeached just like Hillary's husband bill was,but Nixon was forced to abdicate office over 10 minutes of audio tape & keeping records on political oponents,both issues the current establishment,the DNC & Hillary Clinton are proven guilty of,only 10k worse than Nixon's Watergate .

Monday should prove to be extremely interesting even know CNN has admitted to being in the car for K K Klinton .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are so small minded.


The President's job is to protect the American people. Do american jobs and lives not matter to you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> more corruption & collusion covered for every step of the way from the FBI & attorney general up to the white house .
> 
> if there's nothing market with a big fat " C " flor Classified then our government employees should release every last email right now,no more stalling,no more partisan protectionism,no more collision to keep Americans from knowing what out elected officials are doing .
> 
> ...


Big screen and popcorn. Hillary is not used to debating with people who can't be bullied into silence.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Her best defense is to smile and give zero fucks about how her actions affect others.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The president should be concerned with our country first. Fair trade deals, immigration security, and american problems should be his main concern.
> 
> Mexico has their own president.


What about thinking globally, though? The notions of mutual respect, commonality, and racial unity hit the shitter in favor of toxic 'nationalism' and blatant xenophobia, eh?
You certainly must understand that Drumpf is a barely adequate conman, 'secret' failure, and a terribly grotesque person. It's not the 1800s, Pie, and snake oil is nothing more than *cheap* grain alcohol with some *cheap* flavorings.

If you are in fact being _earnest_ and not playing a character, I'm not sure if I'll be able to communicate with you much further....


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Flowers beats your Cuban.
> 
> Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


lmfao imaging Killary having to look at one of the women who not only fucked her husbands brains out,she took a fat was of cash out of their pockets & forced Hillary's husband to admit to perjury,lying & scheming runs in the Ka Ka Ka Klingon family.

I'm half expecting Trump to line the front row with over a dozen women Hillary's husband raped & Hillary viscously attacked/slandered as lying whores instead of the rape victims they are .

But Killary says all women should be listened to & believed after they've been a victim of rape 

BTW mark Cubans ass has went bankrupt nearly 100 times to Trumps 6,but nobody talks about how many of his venture investments have failed,Cuban is a shmuck


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Big screen and popcorn. Hillary is not used to debating with people who can't be bullied into silence.


Fuck that noise, Trump will have his foot buried deep in his own mouth 10 minutes into it.

support the 1%...they need more, you need less...It's been going on so long it's actually become patriotic to you middle class mental midget righties.

Losers now, losers and cry babies Nov. 8th


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lmfao imaging Killary having to look at one of the women who not only fucked her husbands brains out,she took a fat was of cash out of their pockets & forced Hillary's husband to admit to perjury,lying & scheming runs in the Ka Ka Ka Klingon family.
> 
> I'm half expecting Trump to line the front row with over a dozen women Hillary's husband raped & Hillary viscously attacked/slandered as lying whores instead of the rape victims they are .
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

WHAT REPUBLICANS SEE WHEN HILLARY OPENS A JAR
 




WHAT LIBERALS SEE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> What about thinking globally, though? The notions of mutual respect, commonality, and racial unity hit the shitter in favor of toxic 'nationalism' and blatant xenophobia, eh?
> You certainly must understand that Drumpf is a barely adequate conman, 'secret' failure, and a terribly grotesque person. It's not the 1800s, Pie, and snake oil is nothing more than *cheap* grain alcohol with some *cheap* flavorings.
> 
> If you are in fact being _earnest_ and not playing a character, I'm not sure if I'll be able to communicate with you much further....


We have every right to pick who gets to come into our country and who gets to stay. We have a right to know who is here.

We also have a right to live free of the fear of kidnapping gangs, radical islamic terrorism, and decades of war.

We also should only trade in ways that lead to a balance of trade. Almost every country we trade with is benefiting more than us. Trade deficits cost jobs. Unbalanced taxes on imports cost jobs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> WHAT REPUBLICANS SEE WHEN HILLARY OPENS A JAR
> View attachment 3789008
> 
> 
> ...



Right wing fact checking


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> We have every right to pick who gets to come into our country and who gets to stay. We have a right to know who is here.
> 
> We also have a right to live free of the fear of kidnapping gangs, radical islamic terrorism, and decades of war.
> 
> We also should only trade in ways that lead to a balance of trade. Almost every country we trade with is benefiting more than us. Trade deficits cost jobs.




Hey, do your thing...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Fuck that noise, Trump will have his foot buried deep in his own mouth 10 minutes into it.
> 
> support the 1%...they need more, you need less...It's been going on so long it's actually become patriotic to you middle class mental midget righties.
> 
> Losers now, losers and cry babies Nov. 8th


His proposals will attract business. 

His proposals will secure our border.

His proposals will benefit the US Treasury.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3789011
> 
> Hey, do your thing...


No comments? Nothing to add?

That's what I thought.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His proposals will attract business.
> 
> His proposals will secure our border.
> 
> His proposals will benefit the US Treasury.


His proposals led to multiple bankruptcies. 

He'd make W. look like Einstein


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

I would also like to point out, that trump respects a nations leader. He tries to work with nations to achieve goals. It's called "partnering up for a time period to achieve a goal", not licking their asshole as the leftist media would have you believe.

He won't try to fund rebel groups to overthrow regimes, giving billions of dollors to our enemies, or allow others to take advantage of us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> His proposals led to multiple bankruptcies.
> 
> He'd make W. look like Einstein


Only 69% of businesses make it past their first year.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Big screen and popcorn. Hillary is not used to debating with people who can't be bullied into silence.


I can't wait for Monday evening & the debate,its too bad were nearly 100% assured to have biased moderators,after the far left attacked & threatened the career of the last moderator who didn't molly coddle hillary.

Matt Lauer called " a disgrace " for not shilling for Killary Klingon Klinton .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

http://www.weeklystandard.com/former-mexican-secretary-of-foreign-affairs-trump-could-easily-make-mexico-pay-for-the-wall/article/2004471/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Only 69% of businesses make it past their first year.


So we'll have a 69% chance with Trump?

I'll take the 100% chance, thanks


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So we'll have a 69% chance with Trump?
> 
> I'll take the 100% chance, thanks


I'm saying he has a pretty good success rate considering how many businesses he is in still.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I can't wait for Monday evening & the debate,its too bad were nearly 100% assured to have biased moderators,after the far left attacked & threatened the career of the last moderator who didn't molly coddle hillary.
> 
> Matt Layer called " a disgrace " for not shilling for Killary Klingon Klinton .


And after you get squashed, you can pretend you won!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So we'll have a 69% chance with Trump?
> 
> I'll take the 100% chance, thanks


100% chance to propose outlawing semi-auto.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm saying he has a pretty good success rate considering how many businesses he is in still.


I'm saying he's an arrogant, abrasive racist dick who doesn't give 2 shits about you.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I would also like to point out, that trump respects a nations leader. He tries to work with nations to achieve goals. It's called "partnering up for a time period to achieve a goal", not licking their asshole as the leftist media would have you believe.
> 
> He won't try to fund rebel groups to overthrow regimes, giving billions of dollors to our enemies, or allow others to take advantage of us.


agreed,our current corrupt goons in Washington are funneling arms to both sides of the Syrian civil war now, only the truly indoctrinated can deny US creation of global chaos has reached new lows in their quest for cash .

With Trump in office & hundreds of appointees fired or replaced we will see a dramatic reduction in corruption,we will see Tue end of the ass fucking america takes from NAFTA too .

We can be sure president Donald Trump won't pull an Obama classic meltdown & lecture global leaders as has became a habit of oboma.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I know I told you I wouldn't pick on you, since I know half of what you are posting is troll-mode, but I want you to answer an honest question, Pie. Donald jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. He and his VP have yet to condemn David Duke's endorsements of their campaign....
> 
> Why do you think that is? Can you please explain it to me like I am 10 years old? Thanks in advance...


Criticism is not hate speech. 

Hillary accepts money from racists, homophobes, xenophobes, and murderers. 

Her top donors would have the world be over run with shariah law, gun rights revoked, and endless wars.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Hypocrisy. Islam is for the extermination or subjugation of Christians and the extermination of Jews. That is the core of their beliefs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 24, 2016)

Slander and lies. The left do it so well.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Slander and lies. The left do it so well.


Wow Pie. You get stupider and more hateful by the day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Flowers beats your Cuban.
> 
> Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


maybe she can invite donald's first and second wives, both of whom he cheated on.

you're an idiot if you think this is a good move, even by the low standards i hold you to.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I can't wait for Monday evening & the debate,its too bad were nearly 100% assured to have biased moderators,after the far left attacked & threatened the career of the last moderator who didn't molly coddle hillary.
> 
> Matt Lauer called " a disgrace " for not shilling for Killary Klingon Klinton .


lester holt is a republican.

post a picture of the neo-nazi back tattoos you have.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm saying he's an arrogant, abrasive racist dick who doesn't give 2 shits about you.


he's already taken $8.2 million from deadbeats like pie, he's playing her for a fool and she's eating it up.

she's way too dumb to even realize it either.

"i love the poorly educated"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe she can invite donald's first and second wives, both of whom he cheated on.
> 
> you're an idiot if you think this is a good move, even by the low standards i hold you to.


It plays to their hateful brood of white-trash voters.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Speaking of which ^^^


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It plays to their hateful brood of white-trash voters.


well, it certainly won't help him with the suburban white women who will lose him the philly suburbs and thus any chance at the presidency.

it'll just remind them that he is a serial philanderer and 3 time rapist, whereas hillary is not.

but yeah, it will make his white trash contingent (see: panhead, flaming pie) hoot and holler.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> pitiful attempt at redirection,matt lauer isn't a Republican he's a democrat,a democrat who's been attacked non stop by fanatics on the left like yourself ever since he asked Hillary 2 tough questions,u & the rest of your radical pal idiots have been protesting & demanding he he fired immediately .
> 
> another one of your idiotic rants exposed as hypocritic bullshit


lester holt is a republican.

post a picture of the neo-nazi back tattoos you have.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, it certainly won't help him with the suburban white women who will lose him the philly suburbs and thus any chance at the presidency.
> 
> it'll just remind them that he is a serial philanderer and 3 time rapist, whereas hillary is not.
> 
> but yeah, it will make his white trash contingent (see: panhead, flaming pie) hoot and holler.


your correct,NAMBLA is throwing full support at another K K Klinton who's husband is a pedophile serial rapsit


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> your correct,NAMBLA is throwing full support at another K K Klinton who's husband is a pedophile serial rapsit


what is a rapsit?

it sounds fun. and relaxing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> its the " highly educated ," I'm worried about,last I checked the ONLY religious institution in america using legalized pedophillia aren't the low level public school people you think your better than,its YOUR Jewish peer group that's the highest college educated group in america.
> 
> with your degree you earn & membership in NAMBLA,you get the right to suck on infants penises while a room full of other pesos looks on with excitement while the infant is being tortured and molested you sick fuck


my jewish peer group is composed of progressive, reconstructionist jews. we don't do metzitzah b'peh.

you're talking about ultra-conservative orthodox jews, panhead.

but go on and have a meltdown. you're always just so angry. did you start drinking way early tonight?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> its the " highly educated ," I'm worried about,last I checked the ONLY religious institution in america using legalized pedophillia aren't the low level public school people you think your better than,its YOUR Jewish peer group that's the highest college educated group in america.
> 
> with your degree you earn & membership in NAMBLA,you get the right to suck on infants penises while a room full of other pesos looks on with excitement while the infant is being tortured and molested you sick fuck


I'll bet your penis is perfect. Like a perfect scale model of a real penis but it fits on the head of a pin.

Do you jerk off to TRUMP! speeches thinking about his short fingers on your little dink?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I'll bet your penis is perfect. Like a perfect scale model of a real penis but it fits on the head of a pin.
> 
> Do you jerk off to TRUMP! speeches thinking about his short fingers on your little dink?


do you suppose trump wears a glove when he jerks off other people?

or does the glove only go one way?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you suppose trump wears a glove when he jerks off other people?
> 
> or does the glove only go one way?


I don't think TRUMP! would jerk off his followers. He seems to like fucking them in the ass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't think TRUMP! would jerk off his followers. He seems to like fucking them in the ass.


enema bandit is an anagram from "a banned item". which is appropriate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you suppose trump wears a glove when he jerks off other people?
> 
> or does the glove only go one way?


I would guess he has an oral fixation...his hands are small, it's his mouth that's huge.

perhaps someone here could explain it better, if her mouth isn't full of Fox sound bites or cock right now.

How the fuck does any middle class person see a future with a self serving, 1% enabling, anti-middle class, anti-American job, narcissistic racist bastard orangutan? 

Repeating lies doesn't make them come true.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I would guess he has an oral fixation...his hands are small, it's his mouth that's huge.
> 
> perhaps someone here could explain it better, if her mouth isn't full of Fox sound bites or cock right now.
> 
> ...


But they _feel_ more true. That counts for the current Republican cabal.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Criticism is not hate speech.
> 
> Hillary accepts money from racists, homophobes, xenophobes, and murderers.
> 
> Her top donors would have the world be over run with shariah law, gun rights revoked, and endless wars.


You didn't answer @.Pinworm. 's question. I'll repeat his really fair and carefully worded background statement and highlight his question:

_"Donald jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. He and his VP have yet to condemn David Duke's endorsements of their campaign....

*Why do you think that is**?* Can you please explain it to me like I am 10 years old? Thanks in advance.."._

I'd like to think of you as a human rather than just a fake persona who unthinkingly repeats right wing lies. Why do you think Trump stops to research who the KKK were before answering a question about them when he says whatever he feels like saying at the moment regarding roughly 2/3 of the people in this country?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2016)

illinois enema bandit is an anagram for "is into mini anal bleed".


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hypocrisy. Islam is for the extermination or subjugation of Christians and the extermination of Jews. That is the core of their beliefs.


Subjugation of entire swaths of people holding different beliefs. Isn't that what Christians have been doing for about a thousand years?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Islam is for the extermination or subjugation of Christians and the extermination of Jews. That is the core of their beliefs.


have you ever actually met a muslim person, or been friends with one?

i've had two muslim friends in my life. those were not their core beliefs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you ever actually met a muslim person, or been friends with one?
> 
> i've had two muslim friends in my life. those were not their core beliefs.


American muslims do not practice the same way Arab state muslims practice.

Shariah law is at the core of Islam.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You didn't answer @.Pinworm. 's question. I'll repeat his really fair and carefully worded background statement and highlight his question:
> 
> _"Donald jumps at the chance to attack Muslims, Mexicans, journalists, newspapers, scientists, women who aren't pretty enough for him, women who breastfeed, people who are taken prisoner, Macy's, Apple, fat people, thirsty people, handicapped people, and even the Pope....but he has to be careful and do more research before he criticizes the KKK. He and his VP have yet to condemn David Duke's endorsements of their campaign....
> 
> ...


They have repeatedly rebuked him through pence, trump, and his spokeswoman.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what is a rapsit?
> 
> it sounds fun. and relaxing.


A rapsit is when two or more rappers are sitting and writing rhymes...or it could be a misspelling by an idiot. 
Yeah I would go with the latter of the two


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah but will the venomous drones hang around after Drumpf loses in a couple months?

This is gonna be a fuuunnnn! Tomorrow night it all begins!


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> American muslims do not practice the same way Arab state muslims practice.
> 
> Shariah law is at the core of Islam.


I keep forgetting which Muslim states you have been to ? You seem to know this shit first hand, so please do tell which Muslim states you have visited and observed ?
If your answer is none please STFU


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yeah but will the venomous drones hang around after Drumpf loses in a couple months?
> 
> This is gonna be a fuuunnnn! Tomorrow night it all begins!
> 
> View attachment 3789313


I'm going to order a pizza !!!! This train wreck of Trumps will be very enjoyable


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I keep forgetting which Muslim states you have been to ? You seem to know this shit first hand, so please do tell which Muslim states you have visited and observed ?
> If your answer is none please STFU


Prove it's not true for Middle East countries that subscribe to sharia.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/06/13/here-are-the-10-countries-where-homosexuality-may-be-punished-by-death-2/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They have repeatedly rebuked him through pence, trump, and his spokeswoman.


You are becoming like Rob Roy. You can't answer a question, just deflect. 

This then is your answer. By your deflections, you admit knowing that Trump is exactly what the KKK wants and vice versa.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> my jewish peer group is composed of progressive, reconstructionist jews. we don't do metzitzah b'peh.
> 
> you're talking about ultra-conservative orthodox jews, panhead.
> 
> but go on and have a meltdown. you're always just so angry. did you start drinking way early tonight?


seven quotes fired off within a span of 10 minutes 

if your not sucking infant penis that's good but I've yet to hear you condemn the pedophilliac practice of adult men sucking the foreskins off infants dicks .

that's medevil relegemous ceremony while Donald Trump having christian prayer group = burning witches at the stake


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


lmfao at the libtard excuse maker claiming he is " glad u brought that up lol, the IT guy will be found dead soon now that he failed to answer a congressional subpoena & was found in contempt, they've already used heart attacks,wight lifting accidents, suicides,mouthwash overdose,public assassination,mid air plane explosions to silence any DNC testimony reaching congressional hearings for decades now,I wonder how he will be found "not alive " they haven't killed anybody with a hairdryer in the bath tub yet but I'm betting he will be killed in a car crash before he's captured & can give testimony before congress.

its a right wing conspiracy


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what is a rapsit?


its right up your alley,all u have to do is smack some women around,bite a few of them,then force yourself on them sexually in the name of democracy,its a way of life for the Klintons & relaxes ole wild Bill so I'm sure you'd enjoy it .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you suppose trump wears a glove when he jerks off other people?
> or does the glove only go one way?


good question,but I'm wondering if Hillary's husband smokes the cigars he stuffs up women's assholes,we've established he smokes them after he jams them in vaginas while chillin in the oval office .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I keep forgetting which Muslim states you have been to ? You seem to know this shit first hand, so please do tell which Muslim states you have visited and observed ?
> If your answer is none please STFU


since you claim you aren't aware of how Islamic governments deal with Hudud crimes,which include homosexuality btw,here's an illustrated example of how our greatest Islamic Allie saudi arabia deals with the crime of being gay,with a Hudud crime being a crime against god himself death is the only punishment available,unless your in Persia where mandatory sex reassignment surgery is an option vs execution .

like all you college educated folks like to lord over others heads,try reading a book dedicated to the topic & educating yourselves .


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 25, 2016)

The liberals here seem more aligned with a completely intolerant culture and religion such as Syria rather than people who enjoy the freedoms of being an American.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Crash course on islamic history.




16 min long and lays out how brutal of a history islam has.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> The liberals here seem more aligned with a completely intolerant culture and religion such as Syria rather than people who enjoy the freedoms of being an American.


You mean sharia?

Yep. They claim to be gay rights and woman's rights but you soon find out it is only on paper. Support of sharia is to be against gay and woman's rights.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> American muslims do not practice the same way Arab state muslims practice.


but you just said exterminating jews like me was at the core of islam. now you are saying it isn't.

at least be consistent in your retarded bigotry.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Prove it's not true


wow.

you don't seem to get it.

you made a claim, now you get to back it up.

you cannot make a claim and then tell the other person to prove a negative. first of all, proving a negative is impossible you blithering dullard.

secondly, if logic is gonna work that way, then i get to make any claim i want and it has to be treated as true until you disprove it.

for example, i will go ahead and claim that you are a pedophile, and your husband took your kid away from you and that is what has driven you into your current state of empty-headed fanaticism for white nationalism.

prove it's not true now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> seven quotes fired off within a span of 10 minutes
> 
> if your not sucking infant penis that's good but I've yet to hear you condemn the pedophilliac practice of adult men sucking the foreskins off infants dicks .
> 
> that's medevil relegemous ceremony while Donald Trump having christian prayer group = burning witches at the stake


i have condemned it though, so eat my asshole you retarded neo-nazi.

i have yet to hear you condemn flaming pie's pedophilia, which cost her the family she once loved and sexually abused.

therefore i have no choice but to believe that you are a pedophile.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> its right up your alley,all u have to do is smack some women around,bite a few of them,then force yourself on them sexually. I enjoy it .


What a sick fuck....NONE of us wanna see transcripts of your depraved fantasies.

Hey, don't you have some misogynistic ranting to do over in T&T?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> flaming pie's pedophilia, which cost her the family she once loved and sexually abused.


Whoa whoa whoa, this is too much.....bleak jest, or ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, this is too much.....bleak jest, or ?


nope.

this is the logic that flaming pie employs. i can assert that something is true, and it now has to be treated as true until the other person proves that it's not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

This woman is amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This woman is amazing.


you are a pedophile.

prove it's not true.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nope.
> 
> this is the logic that flaming pie employs. i can assert that something is true, and it now has to be treated as true until the other person proves that it's not.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, this is too much.....bleak jest, or ?


Lol he is a troll and lies about everything. 

Slander and deception is his game.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol he is a troll and lies about everything.
> 
> Slander and deception is his game.


nope, i am honest 100% of the time, and you are always lying.

prove it's not true.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This woman is obviously a paid shill, and not a very bright one at that.


Sad....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Rediculous. Learn your history.

Only troll here is Uncle Buck and his goons.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rediculous. Learn your history.
> 
> Only troll here is Uncle Buck and his goons.


nope. i am not a troll. and you are a troll. a retarded troll, who is also a pedophile and a white nationalist. after all, you get 'likes' from a guy with a neo nazi tattoo on his back.

prove it's not true.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Liberals don't like history.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rediculous. Learn your history.
> 
> Only troll here is Uncle Buck and his goons.


*Ridiculous


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals don't like history.


when did your husband take away your kid, who you were molesting? was it three months ago? that was about when you jumped on the neo-nazi train. 

prove it's not true.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol he is a troll and lies about everything.
> 
> Slander and deception is his game.


Sounds fucking exactly like the RNC platform though.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sounds fucking exactly like the RNC platform though.


Everything they say about hillary is true. Btw CNN lies to you because the corp that owns CNN is a major campaign funder of Hillary.

Time Warner. 

Thanks Bill. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telecommunications_Act_of_1996

The Act was claimed to foster competition. Instead, it continued the historic industry consolidation reducing the number of major media companies from around 50 in 1983 to 10 in 1996[23] and 6 in 2005.[24]


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> when did your husband take away your kid, who you were molesting? was it three months ago? that was about when you jumped on the neo-nazi train.
> 
> prove it's not true.


I regret apologizing for hurting your feels. I have no regrets treating you like an enemy now. Fuck your feels.

Numbnuts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Ridiculous


Pardon. Watching my daughter results in hastily written posts.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> enema bandit is an anagram from "a banned item". which is appropriate.


do you ever stop whining & crying ?

fuck dude your blubbering has me feeling sorry for you,if I was half as upset as u get daily I'd throw myself into a wood chipper


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> American muslims do not practice the same way Arab state muslims practice.Shariah law is at the core of Islam.


I need to make a distinction here,i suspect your speaking of americanized muslims or 3rd generation immigrants.

few Islamic immigrants become fully americanized & we can see this where they live,a large percentage live their lives with the same contempt for females,children & non Muslims behind closed doors after immigrating to america,when Muslims gather en mass they assert dominance over the area using sharia ,citations in every major Islamic refugee city across the globe for SJW's if they like examples for cites .

the lions share of western towns that have undergone islamification via immigration are now openly practicing sharia law,the only thing stopping them implementing capital crime punishments outlined in Hadith is fear of western prosecution,which in places like Germany & Sweden is all but a joke to them now.

the Muslim man who believed in sharia when he immigrated to america still beats the fuck out of his wife & children behind closed doors, SJW's will try to proclaim those women fall down alot because their not used to walking on pavement lol,I've actually heard that reasoning before .

next chance you get take a drive to the nearest Islamic majority town & see how many middle eastern females you see driving cars,you'll see more women carrying armloads of groceries,or dry cleaning walking than you do driving ,its a crying shame too.

you are 100% correct when you state the ideology of Islam is one of conquest in the name of Islam .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I need to make a distinction here,i suspect your speaking of americanized muslims or 3rd generation immigrants.
> 
> few Islamic immigrants become fully americanized & we can see this where they live,a large percentage live their lives with the same contempt for females,children & non Muslims behind closed doors after immigrating to america,when Muslims gather en mass they assert dominance over the area using sharia ,citations in every major Islamic refugee city across the globe for SJW's if they like examples for cites .
> 
> ...


I've been reading and watching alot of history and I am shocked at how quickly america has forgotten.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I regret apologizing for hurting your feels. I have no regrets treating you like an enemy now. Fuck your feels.
> 
> Numbnuts.


i am simply using your own logic against you, neo-nazi.

you think you can assert that something is true and shift the burden onto your opponent to prove that it is not. i have agreed to your debate style, pedo.

you molested your own kids, your husband took them away from you and left you.

prove it isn't true.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> since you claim you aren't aware of how Islamic governments deal with Hudud crimes,which include homosexuality btw,here's an illustrated example of how our greatest Islamic Allie saudi arabia deals with the crime of being gay,with a Hudud crime being a crime against god himself death is the only punishment available,unless your in Persia where mandatory sex reassignment surgery is an option vs execution .
> 
> like all you college educated folks like to lord over others heads,try reading a book dedicated to the topic & educating yourselves .


I never said I was unaware of how Hudud punishments are dealt with, nor Tazir or Qisas. I asked Pie which Muslim state countries she has traveled and observed. The same question to you.
What you fail to understand is that most Muslim-majority countries with sharia-prescribed hudud punishments in their legal code, do not use it regularly but use other punishment instead, but you wouldn't know that...because your book didn't tell you.

Have you check out Americas laws and punishments. You know we still murder people here for justice. Do you know you can go to jail for smoking a plant. Hell here you can get murdered by the police and the police can walk free.
Yes reading is nice and I do enjoy it,but the best way to know a people or its culture is to visit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I need to make a distinction here,i suspect your speaking of americanized muslims or 3rd generation immigrants.
> 
> few Islamic immigrants become fully americanized & we can see this where they live,a large percentage live their lives with the same contempt for females,children & non Muslims behind closed doors after immigrating to america,when Muslims gather en mass they assert dominance over the area using sharia ,citations in every major Islamic refugee city across the globe for SJW's if they like examples for cites .
> 
> ...


what a meltdown.

has your whore wife earned the hatred she receives because she is a muslim?

post a picture of the neo-nazi tattoo on your back.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am simply using your own logic against you, neo-nazi.
> 
> you think you can assert that something is true and shift the burden onto your opponent to prove that it is not. i have agreed to your debate style, pedo.
> 
> ...


Poor sad buck. Poor dejected and defeated buck.

Maybe try adoption? 

Or do you think they are no good because they were made in the violation of women's rights?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

This womans story is so sad. The barbarism of islam against christians is horrific.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Poor sad buck. Poor dejected and defeated buck.
> 
> Maybe try adoption?
> 
> Or do you think they are no good because they were made in the violation of women's rights?


do you have to go door to door to identify yourself every 6 months?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The barbarism of islam against christians is horrific.


in 2003, a born again christian president who thinks that god talks to him led a 75% christian nation into an unnecessary war of choice that left 500,000+ innocent civilian muslims dead. we bulldozed piles of their bodies into mass graves.

name one time when muslims were more barbaric than that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Meet Trey Gowdy. Your new Attorney General.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> in 2003, a born again christian president who thinks that god talks to him led a 75% christian nation into an unnecessary war of choice that left 500,000+ innocent civilian muslims dead. we bulldozed piles of their bodies into mass graves.
> 
> name one time when muslims were more barbaric than that.


When they had their caliphate when they slaughtered christians in lebanon, when they slaughtered jews, when they executed women for adultry... i could go on


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When they had their caliphate when they slaughtered christians in lebanon, when they slaughtered jews, when they executed women for adultry... i could go on


when did they slaughter 500,000+ christians in lebanon?

i must have missed the news that day.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've been reading and watching alot of history and I am shocked at how quickly america has forgotten.


 America hasn't forgot,as the meteoric flight of moderate democrats to voting for Donald Trump shows,academia white washes history & pumps out radicals,media colludes with the corrupt DNC,we haven't forgot but the media plays like its you & me against a billion SJW's,in reality I don't know a single fellow moderate democrat who's not voting for Trump .

SJW's lie & weasel,america men & women have forgot nothing .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> America hasn't forgot,as the meteoric flight of moderate democrats to voting for Donald Trump shows,academia white washes history & pumps out radicals,media colludes with the corrupt DNC,we haven't forgot but the media plays like its you & me against a billion SJW's,in reality I don't know a single fellow moderate democrat who's not voting for Trump .
> 
> SJW's lie & weasel,america men & women have forgot nothing .


you're not a moderate democrat, you are a neo-nazi. and you have the tattoo to prove it.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When they had their caliphate when they slaughtered christians in lebanon, when they slaughtered jews, when they executed women for adultry... i could go on


you are one dumb American


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you have to go door to door to identify yourself every 6 months?


No but @Flaming Pie husband probably does. She just goes along for support


----------



## londonfog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've been reading and watching alot of history and I am shocked at how quickly america has forgotten.


LOL. OMG
so you have been reading and watching a lot of history. How exactly are you watching history ? What are you reading ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I've been reading and watching alot of history and I am shocked at how quickly america has forgotten.


Ah the Rush Revere series. You get worse by the day Pie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> America hasn't forgot,as the meteoric flight of moderate democrats to voting for Donald Trump shows,academia white washes history & pumps out radicals,media colludes with the corrupt DNC,we haven't forgot but the media plays like its you & me against a billion SJW's,in reality I don't know a single fellow moderate democrat who's not voting for Trump .
> 
> SJW's lie & weasel,america men & women have forgot nothing .


Funny post.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals *learn from* history.


fixed it


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 25, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> in 2003, a born again christian president who thinks that god talks to him led a 75% christian nation into an unnecessary war of choice that left 500,000+ innocent civilian muslims dead. we bulldozed piles of their bodies into mass graves.
> 
> name one time when muslims were more barbaric than that.


Well, Tamerlane was pretty much the baseline for awful. He did his deeds in 1370 and yep he was a Mongol Muslim.

It's amusing how @Flaming Pie uses history as an excuse for deplorable behavior by Trump in today's world. She can point to Tamerlane who killed about 25% of the worlds population in the 1300's and without any real connection say: see, we are bad, not Trumpanistas. No learning, no connection with today, just, Muslim, bad.

It's easy to see why she runs away from recent events and loses herself in history because her shit stained racist white male and dying political party is deplorable.

Barely 25 years ago, Christians in Srebrenica killed tens of thousands without mercy. Yet what happened a hundred or more years ago is what Pie is wrapped around the axle with. For a moment, let's just focus on Republicans recently trying to violate the constitution by denying voting rights to black people in North Carolina . Isn't what happened a few months ago more relevant than Tamerlane?

Not to Pie, it seems.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you are one dumb American


Look up the history fool. Look at what it is happening now in Egypt, syria, iraq, and all other nations that are resisting the spread of sharia.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 25, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> fixed it


You haven't learned anything. Are you aware that the US government had to smack down the muslim brotherhood for funding terrorism and today we have muslim brotherhood organizations in the ear of our president?

Are you aware that the Britain PM has declared the muslim brotherhood and its sister organizations as fundraising tools for all the radical islamic sects terrorizing the middle east?

You are willfully ignorant. You refuse to look up the truth.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You haven't learned anything. Are you aware that the US government had to smack down the muslim brotherhood for funding terrorism and today we have muslim brotherhood organizations in the ear of our president?
> 
> Are you aware that the Britain PM has declared the muslim brotherhood and its sister organizations as fundraising tools for all the radical islamic sects terrorizing the middle east?
> 
> You are willfully ignorant. You refuse to look up the truth.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3790309


Just sad. Please keep your Breitbart crap to your white supremacy forums.

I still have hope for you. I hope you wake up and realize what you have become. I also hope you can forgive yourself. But this won't happen.

You will probably just get meaner and older. Remember when I said that you said MLK was widely discredited? Go read and watch about MLK on your hate sites. In a month you will believe it to be true. Maybe it will be his infidelity to his wife. Maybe it will be his association with black radicals. Maybe it will be the right-wing shrieking "Communniss!"

Trust me. Go do it. It will happen. You are the easiest of easy marks.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 3790219


Like that would help.

History is tricky business to begin with. In the best of worlds, facts just beg the question anyway. What those facts mean is up to the "user".

And these days, facts aren't even facts anymore. Any piece of crap untruth has a website devoted to it. Stupid people who know how to operate keyboards *but never learned to think* will think that they are wise and informed. The readily available crap news and information sites will make them feel like they are current and relevant and correct when they are none of those things.

Something's got to give.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 3790219


+Rep for the Mr. Tureaud pic.



_"While in the Army, Mr. T was given the punishment of chopping down trees. The sergeant didn't tell him how many, so Mr. T single-handedly chopped down 70 trees in 3.5 hours."_


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3790309


Should we be terrified of these flim flam immigrants?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Should we be terrified of these flim flam immigrants?


The EU certainly is. They are paying for living expenses of those still in turkey so Erdogan will keep them from crossing into western europe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/presidential-debate-fact-checking-228653#ixzz4LN2eXQxh


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/presidential-debate-fact-checking-228653#ixzz4LN2eXQxh


Is this a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You haven't learned anything. Are you aware that the US government had to smack down the muslim brotherhood for funding terrorism and today we have muslim brotherhood organizations in the ear of our president?
> 
> Are you aware that the Britain PM has declared the muslim brotherhood and its sister organizations as fundraising tools for all the radical islamic sects terrorizing the middle east?
> 
> You are willfully ignorant. You refuse to look up the truth.


First sentence, in two parts:
_1) "US government had to smack down the muslim brotherhood for funding terrorism"_ This is code-speak for some right wing conspiracy theory. Which one are you referring to? I can point out several US domestic white supremacist terrorist smack-downs if you want but I'd rather debunk the truthy-sounds-true-cobbled-together-and-packaged-inflammatory-rumor for general release to mongoloids that you just barfed up in this thread.

_2) "we have muslim brotherhood organizations in the ear of our president"_ This is a lie. Plain and simple.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0WK2H0

European Union leaders clinched a controversial deal with Turkey on Friday intended to end a mass influx into Europe of migrants fleeing war and poverty.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

^^^^
Finally.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

thebonzaseedbank said:


> Is this a good thing or bad thing?


A good thing. Let people speak and then judge them on the content of their message. To stifle free speech because of the fear of hearing a lie is ridiculous. 

Hillary lies all the time and noone has died.

Oh wait..

My point is the media and people can dissect the message themselves. We don't need people to spoon feed us.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

The White House has defended outreach to Brotherhood-linked leaders as part of a broader effort to stem extremism and bring Muslims into mainstream America.

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/dec/28/muslim-brotherhood-report-by-britain-contradicts-u/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Plenty more
https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/114/hr3892/text/ih#link=2&nearest=H60F4FF248D06442B9FD3D572F5A8E3A5


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

http://m.clarionproject.org/Muslim_Brotherhood_Explanatory_Memorandum


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Is @Flaming Pie just going to spam this thread like that dead crabber did in his thread? The funniest part is reporting old news or history as if it just happened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> First sentence, in two parts:
> _1) "US government had to smack down the muslim brotherhood for funding terrorism"_ This is code-speak for some right wing conspiracy theory. Which one are you referring to? I can point out several US domestic white supremacist terrorist smack-downs if you want but I'd rather debunk the truthy-sounds-true-cobbled-together-and-packaged-inflammatory-rumor for general release to mongoloids that you just barfed up in this thread.
> 
> _2) "we have muslim brotherhood organizations in the ear of our president"_ This is a lie. Plain and simple.


Check the 2008 hollyland terror trial.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is @Flaming Pie just going to spam this thread like that dead crabber did in his thread? The funniest part is reporting old news or history as if it just happened.


Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it.


Those who don't understand history vote TRUMP!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those who don't understand history vote TRUMP!


None of you read my sources or citations.

People who want to judge for themselves will read and do the research to see if its wrong or right. 

Trolls will be like, "nu-uh" without even reading their opponents argument.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of you read my sources or citations.


Once people realize that you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.

You are brain-washed. It was easy. A small job.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Once people realize that you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.
> 
> You are brain-washed. It was easy. A small job.


You have stockholm syndrome.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Who here is cool with a Christian getting whipped for consuming alcohol?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is @Flaming Pie just going to spam this thread like that dead crabber did in his thread? The funniest part is reporting old news or history as if it just happened.


@Flaming Pie did state that she has been watching a lot of history as of late. Still trying to find out how is she watching a lot of history...time machine or TV


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Who here is cool with a Christian getting whipped for consuming alcohol?


What was the reason for your husband to get kick out the service ? Rape or drug dealing. Just think if he was not a rapist drug dealer he could be helping the USA win this war. Instead he is at home collecting welfare whilst his wife swallows.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Those who don't understand history vote TRUMP!


We have had 30 years of war mongering and drug dealing NeoCons - Bushes, Clintons, Obola. How many millions of innocent people have been murdered in endless countries. This while US taxpayers have been looted.

Hillary is sinking and these monsters want a world war in Syria with Russia. We have no business in Syria.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have stockholm syndrome.


Seriously? Are you totally fucking retarded? (rhetorical)

You expect people here to watch the ridiculous shit you spew all over this place and unless they do they are stupid?

What the fuck are you even thinking?

I can see you with a 2 liter bottle of diet pepsi in your house slippers and a moo moo goggled into the right-wing lie machine just squirming in your seat.

From time to time you get so excited that you just *have* to post your crap here - like you revealed some telling secret. And you just can't believe it when we don't all watch it too and agree with you.

You are seriously stupid.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie did state that she has been watching a lot of history as of late. Still trying to find out how is she watching a lot of history...time machine or TV


that poor child.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> We have had 30 years of war mongering and drug dealing NeoCons - Bushes, Clintons, Obola. How many millions of innocent people have been murdered in endless countries. This while US taxpayers have been looted.
> 
> Hillary is sinking and these monsters want a world war in Syria with Russia. We have no business in Syria.


yay, new imbecile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Seriously? Are you totally fucking retarded? (rhetorical)
> 
> You expect people here to watch the ridiculous shit you spew all over this place and unless they do they are stupid?
> 
> ...


I think it is stupid to have a debate or argument without considering the other side.

Do you think it is ok to lash a christian 8 times for consuming alcohol?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think it is stupid to have a debate or argument without considering the other side.
> 
> Do you think it is ok to lash a christian 8 times for consuming alcohol?


Not if the "other side" is flagrantly lying. You suffer under the delusion of being well informed. 

Do you think it is ok to waterboard - and a lot worse? I am unaware of anybody being whipped for being a Christian in *this *country. Yet your candidate wants to break the law by torturing people and you support him. I think you need to deal with the fact that Jesus hates you.

People like you brought us the holocaust. People exactly like you.

You will probably go to hell when you die.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it.


You don't know history, Pie. All I've seen are some snippets from history that were posted on some shitty anti-Islam site.

Regarding the Muslim Brotherhood, what you report were from events that happened twelve years ago. I can see why you would run away from recent history. Your Republicans have been behaving deplorably lately. Especially on the terrorist front. Right wingers are prone to terrorist acts.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie did state that she has been watching a lot of history as of late. Still trying to find out how is she watching a lot of history...time machine or TV


The differences between studying history and using history as a propaganda tool are vast. Pie's postings contain no real background information other than the "Islam extremist" connection. Those postings are dead ringers for the kind of anti-Jewish propaganda used by the 1930's Nazis. As Pie said, "Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it." I'd say history is repeating itself alright.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The differences between studying history and using history as a propaganda tool are vast. Pie's postings contain no real background information other than the "Islam extremist" connection. Those postings are dead ringers for the kind of anti-Jewish propaganda used by the 1930's Nazis. As Pie said, "Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it." I'd say history is repeating itself alright.


Exactly. Pie uses *exactly* the same rhetoric as the nazis used to achieve genocide.

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink - you can lead a whore to culture but you can't make it think.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

The funniest part is that she is so dumb and blind that she thinks if we did watch the totality of dreck she vomits onto the board that she could surely change our mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A good thing. Let people speak and then judge them on the content of their message. To stifle free speech because of the fear of hearing a lie is ridiculous.


only one campaign is deadset against fact checking. think about that. pile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> None of you read my sources or citations.


i didn't even watch the video!

btw, i am going to assert a whole bunch of things as true today, then tell you that it's up to you to prove them wrong. because apparently you think that's how argument works.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie did state that she has been watching a lot of history as of late. Still trying to find out how is she watching a lot of history...time machine or TV


You can watch history. I often use visuals (film or photographic) as primary sources. But there is good visual history and bad visual history.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The differences between studying history and using history as a propaganda tool are vast. Pie's postings contain no real background information other than the "Islam extremist" connection. Those postings are dead ringers for the kind of anti-Jewish propaganda used by the 1930's Nazis. As Pie said, "Those who do not know history are doomed to repeat it." I'd say history is repeating itself alright.


i'm gonna try a little thing where i replace "mexican" or "muslim" with "jew" in all of her rantings.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna try a little thing where i replace "mexican" or "muslim" with "jew" in all of her rantings.


Try "safe zone" and "concentration camp" too.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Has she always been like this?

I did not hate her for years. It really only began a few months ago.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna try a little thing where i replace "mexican" or "muslim" with "jew" in all of her rantings.


I am going to replace any image that she conjures of "sexy fire-crotch" with "dowdy house frau".


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Has she always been like this?
> 
> I did not hate her for years. It really only began a few months ago.


yep, it was a few months ago when she was caught molesting her own child and her husband left her.

prove me wrong.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yep, it was a few months ago when she was caught molesting her own child and her husband left her.
> 
> prove me wrong.


Wow. I am glad I got the other side of the story.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3790386
> Plenty more
> https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/114/hr3892/text/ih#link=2&nearest=H60F4FF248D06442B9FD3D572F5A8E3A5


Obama will take your thank you anytime for serving thier justice.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> American Jews do not practice the same way Jewish state Jews practice.
> 
> Biblical law is at the core of Judaism.


try it guys, it's fun. like being aryan in pre-WWII Germany.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Crash course on Jewish history.
> 
> 16 min long and lays out how brutal of a history Judaism has.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This womans story is so sad. The barbarism of Jews against christians is horrific.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You haven't learned anything. Are you aware that the US government had to smack down the Jewish syndicate for funding terrorism and today we have Jewish organizations in the ear of our president?
> 
> Are you aware that the Britain PM has declared the Jewish syndicate and its sister organizations as fundraising tools for all the radical Jewish sects terrorizing the middle east?
> 
> You are willfully ignorant. You refuse to look up the truth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Flowers beats your Cuban.
> 
> Keep trying Hillary. It's funny.


he pussied out on this BTW.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he pussied out on this BTW.


Did he? He is a lying, classless piece of shit. Make your election bets now. You will never get more takers.

Oh shit. I have not watched John Oliver yet. I think I shall go do that. I imagine he will be rather good with 4 weeks of material.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think it is stupid to have a debate or argument without considering the other side.
> 
> Do you think it is ok to lash a christian 8 times for consuming alcohol?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what is your solution to the "problem".
> 
> Do you believe all violence stems from religion?
> 
> What do you think of the OP. I am not Jew. I was researching Judaism and found this first step towards a more moderate Judaism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> yay, new imbecile.


Look into it. Syria and Russia are pissed. Hillary wants a no fly zone over syria. Syria and russia do not.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look into it. Syria and Russia are pissed. Hillary wants a no fly zone over syria. Syria and russia do not.


what do the generals think?

more importantly, what does trump think? he knows more than the generals.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he pussied out on this BTW.


They told hillary and him not to put people up front to goad their opponent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They told hillary and him not to put people up front to goad their opponent.


mark cuban is still going to be sitting in the front row though.

are you honestly this fucking stupid?

you used to be decent.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look into it. Syria and Russia are pissed. Hillary wants a no fly zone over syria. Syria and russia do not.


Sweetcakes, you telling me to look into it is a hoot. It is like me telling you to consider swallowing cum.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mark cuban is still going to be sitting in the front row though.
> 
> are you honestly this fucking stupid?
> 
> you used to be decent.


The NFL sent him a letter.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The NFL sent him a letter.


right after he got done choosing the location of the RNC.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> mark cuban is still going to be sitting in the front row though.
> 
> are you honestly this fucking stupid?
> 
> you used to be decent.


He never said he was going to. Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

*per·haps*
adverb
used to express uncertainty or possibility.

synonyms: maybe, for all one knows, it could be, it may be, it's possible, possibly, conceivably;

*impotent* 
adjective

1. not potent; lacking power or ability.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He never said he was going to. Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.





Flaming Pie said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!


you are beyond pathetic.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are beyond pathetic.


Way beyond.

She motivates me. In the last month i have canvassed about 1000 addresses, made thousands of phone calls and recruited 17 volunteers.

Here state is blue. Her vote does not matter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are beyond pathetic.


She said she wanted to go but ultimately they did not have her go. 

A couple victims of sexual assault by bill wanted to go as well.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She said she wanted to go but ultimately they did not have her go.
> 
> A couple victims of sexual assault by bill wanted to go as well.


My cat BENGHAZI!!! wanted to go but Hillary killed it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Way beyond.
> 
> She motivates me. In the last month i have canvassed about 1000 addresses, made thousands of phone calls and recruited 17 volunteers.
> 
> Here state is blue. Her vote does not matter.


My state is blue? I think people are waking up to the bullshit of the establishment and hillary is the establishment. Blue states will flip for trump. He is doing speeches dn near every day. Hillary speeches look to top 2-300 people.

Nobody likes or trusts her.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She said


Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!

Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My state is blue? I think people are waking up to the bullshit of the establishment and hillary is the establishment. Blue states will flip for trump. He is doing speeches dn near every day. Hillary speeches look to top 2-300 people.
> 
> Nobody likes or trusts her.


Sorry. What state? I may be mistaken.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary speeches look to top 2-300 people.


http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clinton-gambles-choosing-small-events-over-huge-rallies-n575311



Flaming Pie said:


> Nobody likes or trusts her.


trump is 30 points in the negative on this question. hillary is around 5-10 in the negative.

sorry pie. if you didn't spend all of your time in high school skipping class to tend to your depression, you might have actually learned.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


Conaway said they werent going to invite her the next day. Decided against it.

I found it funny that they were trying to rattle him when the only thing rattling is hillary's closet.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


That really is funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Conaway said


Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!

Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2016-election/hillary-clinton-gambles-choosing-small-events-over-huge-rallies-n575311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh riiight. She wants small events. Thats why she rents rooms twice the size needed to house her meager crowds.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Gennifer flowers is going to be at the debate. Sitting next to Mark Cuban. Check and mate. Lmao!
> 
> Look up the definition of perhaps numbnuts.


So I got excited. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Conaway said they werent going to invite her the next day. Decided against it.
> 
> I found it funny that they were trying to rattle him when the only thing rattling is hillary's closet.


So is that. If you had two functioning brain cells you would be embarassed enough to slink away forever.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I got excited. Big whoop. Wanna fight about it?


You are a dimwit.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sorry. What state? I may be mistaken.


How about you tell me about your employment with Reagan/bush first?

Or should we not stoop to that level?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh riiight. She wants small events.


that has been common knowledge for over a year now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are a dimwit.


Nah.. all this is just flying over your head.

It's ok. I don't blame you. I blame the 6 corps that own all of our MSM. 

Thanks bill!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So I got excited.


excited about what?

is being a cheater better than being the one who gets cheated on?

seeing as how you nearly cheated on your husband who supports your broke ass, i am interested in your take on this.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that has been common knowledge for over a year now.


A common excuse.

"Why aren't I 50 points ahead, you might ask!?"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> excited about what?
> 
> is being a cheater better than being the one who gets cheated on?
> 
> seeing as how you nearly cheated on your husband who supports your broke ass, i am interested in your take on this.


How does one come to have such a low sperm count? Is it lack of testosterone?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nah.. all this is just flying over your head.
> 
> It's ok. I don't blame you. I blame the 6 Jews that own all of our MSM.
> 
> Thanks bill!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> A common excuse.


are you literally retarded or something? this has been her strategy. she has made it known since before she even started campaigning.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How does one come to have such a low sperm count? Is it lack of testosterone?


no, but seriously. i really do want to know what you were excited about.

you support a serial cheater. he cheated on his first wife with his second, and on his second wife with his third. then he said he wanted to invite the woman who bill cheated on hillary with.

what was the thing to be excited about there?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> excited about what?
> 
> is being a cheater better than being the one who gets cheated on?
> 
> seeing as how you nearly cheated on your husband who supports your broke ass, i am interested in your take on this.


See? This is where I benefit from never really reading her other threads. A long while back I realized that her TNT threads were useless. But I never knew what a total idiot she was. I can ignore the former but not the latter. Nazis must be resisted. 

So she almost cucked her hubby while he was out raping and dealing drugs? Wow.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, but seriously. i really do want to know what you were excited about.
> 
> you support a serial cheater. he cheated on his first wife with his second, and on his second wife with his third. then he said he wanted to invite the woman who bill cheated on hillary with.
> 
> what was the thing to be excited about there?


Uh oh. I think I know something about Pie's husband that she hasn't figured out yet.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Uh oh. I think I know something about Pie's husband that she hasn't figured out yet.


That obese/mentally ill Donald, lol....I've seen the image around the internet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll be back later. Making dinner for my imaginary family.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> That obese/mentally ill Donald, lol....I've seen the image around the internet.


"My wife doesn't understand me. All she wants to do is watch political youtube videos. The house is a mess, the kid is neglected and filthy."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll be back later. Making dinner for my imaginary family.


Make sure you take the foil off the dessert so it crisps up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Make sure you take the plastic off the Walmart-brand ramen before you boil it up.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pie's postings contain no real background information other than the "Islam extremist" connection. Those postings are dead ringers for the kind of anti-Jewish propaganda used by the 1930's Nazis.


All that would be true if it wasn't all a lie 

Team social justice distorts history again .

That is unless you can post some examples of thousands of 1930's Jews screaming " Death to the Calliphate" in unison, wearing suicide vests,hijacking the Olympic games,hijacking hundreds of airplanes,not to mention "slowly slicing "off peoples heads with their bare hands & a fucking knife,throwing people off buildings & drowning people in cages,open air sex slave markets & all the other heniois shit Jews are known for,I'll wait while you post examples of the henous Jew crimes in the 30's.

yup,sounds EXACTLY like the anti Jew rhetoric of the 30s


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

I was going for TV dinner - it being a special night. Maybe the joke was a little past its prime - like Pie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> All that would be true if it wasn't all a lie
> 
> Team social justice distorts history again .
> 
> ...


Wow, if you really are Panhead I gave you waaaaay too much credit. But then again, I never read _all _of your posts like the "white pride" one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> See? This is where I benefit from never really reading her other threads. A long while back I realized that her TNT threads were useless. But I never knew what a total idiot she was. I can ignore the former but not the latter. Nazis must be resisted.
> 
> So she almost cucked her hubby while he was out raping and dealing drugs? Wow.


the only thing standing between her and cucking her hubby was two drinks.



Flaming Pie said:


> Sooooo....
> 
> I was at a party with my friends last night and went outside with my patient to light up before a game of crimes against humanity.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> All that would be true if it wasn't all a lie
> 
> Team social justice distorts history again .
> 
> ...



you're not bright, neo-nazi.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing standing between her and cucking her hubby was two drinks.


gross.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was going for TV dinner - it being a special night. Maybe the joke was a little past its prime - like Pie.


Ahhhhh, sweet memories....my mouth is actually watering a bit, lol. Hard to believe that there was a time when the frozen meals weren't chemical-laden crap. 

We used to get the .79 dinners in tin trays, roast beef and tomato soup, as I recall.
(Fuck, I'm _olllddddd_, sigh.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the only thing standing between her and cucking her hubby was two drinks.


Dude, *please* tell me that rambling mess was heavily edited.
(??)

LOL


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ahhhhh, sweet memories....my mouth is actually watering a bit, lol. Hard to believe that there was a time when the frozen meals weren't chemical-laden crap.
> 
> We used to get the .79 dinners in tin trays, roast beef and tomato soup, as I recall.
> (Fuck, I'm _olllddddd_, sigh.)


Are you virtue signalling?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you virtue signalling?


Yes. Nostalgia-based virtue signalling.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yes. Nostalgia-based virtue signalling.


Are you coming on to me?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you coming on to me?


What?! That is SICK! WTF is WRONG with you?!




Spoiler


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Dowdy house frau conversion complete.


i wanna know how she affords a flat screen TV, a computer, a smart phone and more while she is unemployed and on welfare.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

1.) Took me a minute to realize who I was looking at. Posting pics of her? Savage, man.

2.) The mirror/ass pic.....love how the toilet paper roll is in the shot, as if to suggest "heyyyyy, I just doodied!".

3.) Last pic: Is that a sweet roll of some sort or maybe a wig/weave?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> we


people with neo-nazi tattoos across their backs?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Wow ! you are one fucked up individual,big time !
> 
> I don't like you as a person & its my belief that you are a radical asshole with no moral compass,however.........your actions of insanity would not lead me to take pleasure in assailing your wife & child with vulgarity because I dislike you strongly,seeing the happieness you get from being absolutely rotten shows you to be less than a man, a weakling with no spine,a short fuse & zero self control.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 1.) Took me a minute to realize who I was looking at. Posting pics of her? Savage, man.
> 
> 2.) The mirror/ass pic.....love how the toilet paper roll is in the shot, as if to suggest "heyyyyy, I just doodied!".
> 
> 3.) Last pic: Is that a sweet roll of some sort or maybe a wig/weave?


She used to remind me of my sister. My sister is actually attractive though. Equally stupid but at least not dumpy.

Thank you @UncleBuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She used to remind me of my sister. My sister is actually attractive though. Equally stupid but at least not dumpy.
> 
> Thank you @UncleBuck


i'm pretty sure i see a brand new printer and some sort of gaming system in the background of those pictures.

maybe i should get me some welfare too. i'be been thinking about getting a Wii.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She used to remind me of my sister. My sister is actually attractive though. Equally stupid but at least not dumpy.
> 
> Thank you @UncleBuck


Awful, just awful, tsk tsk tsk. 
(just as with your 'sex sermon', I only _glanced _at the pics and looked away, Pie, I promise.)

On the positive end, I've now got a boxy ass to feverishly whack off to when I am in my cups and lonely for my ex-wife. (I've got a thing for chubby hips and ass....flappy cheeks slapping my cock is my reason for living....)

Sooooo..... Politics!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm pretty sure i see a brand new printer and some sort of gaming system in the background of those pictures.
> 
> maybe i should get me some welfare too. i'be been thinking about getting a Wii.


Big flat screen tv too. Thanks Obama.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Wow ! you are one fucked up individual,big time !
> 
> I don't like you as a person & its my belief that you are a radical asshole with no moral compass,however.........your actions of insanity would not lead me to take pleasure in assailing your wife & child with vulgarity because I dislike you strongly,seeing the happieness you get from being absolutely rotten shows you to be less than a man, a weakling with no spine,a short fuse & zero self control.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that behavior is only appropriate if you're running for president. Lolz


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, that behavior is only appropriate if you're running for president. Lolz


let's hope it don't reach the level Hillary goes to,when people have dirt on her they are found dead.

Hillary's IT guy who's in hiding from a congressional subpoena is dead meat walking if he's found before the election .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> people with neo-nazi tattoos across their backs?


Triggered


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> let's hope it don't reach the level Hillary goes to,when people have dirt on her they are found dead.
> 
> Hillary's IT guy who's in hiding from a congressional subpoena is dead meat walking if he's found before the election .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> All that would be true if it wasn't all a lie
> 
> Team social justice distorts history again .
> 
> ...


The whole nation of Islam isn't wearing suicide vests and screaming death to anybody. ISIS is about 10,000, maybe 30,000 fighters. They are a blight to the people in the territories they seized. The people of the middle east refer to them as Daesh, which is a play on words, it means literally "to trample and crush" and holds a negative, insulting meaning. It is also a transliteration of ISIS in Arabic. It is an Arabic cultural slur and insult to those people that call themselves "Islamic State". I know you don't get the satire but that is how the opponents to IS are fighting back. With humor, biting satire and bullets, many of which are provided by the US.. 

You keep repeating the atrocities that Daesh are committing as if the people of Indonesia, of all Islam were doing them. That's complete nonsense and almost the perfect example of bigotry.

Hitler's Nazi propaganda against Jews tied them to Bolshevik Russia and the acts of Bolsheviks in Eastern Europe. Goebbels declared that "Bolshevism is the declaration of war by Jewish-led international subhumans against culture itself." (copied from Wikipedia on this subject). People knew what Stalin did in Ukraine in the '30's, when about 10 million people were allowed to starve partially by agricultural policy screw ups but also deliberately when Stalin's men saw the famine as a way to break the will of the Ukrainian peasant. Goebbels was hanging those atrocities around the necks of people of Jewish faith everywhere. Surely you don't think that what Goebbles said was true -- that the famine was a Jewish-Zionist atrocity?

What anti-Islam bigots like you and @Flaming Pie are doing is hanging the actions of less than 30,000 militants around the necks of 1.5 billion people. This is very much like what Nazi Germany did.

As @Flaming Pie might say, study history or repeat it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> As @Flaming Pie might say, study history or repeat it.


Pie says a lot of things. She just doesn't understand them.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm pretty sure i see a brand new printer and some sort of gaming system in the background of those pictures.
> 
> maybe i should get me some welfare too. i'be been thinking about getting a Wii.



You already have a wee.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3790610


The post you replied to was deleted. Did Enema really post those words or did you have a bit of editorial fun at the douche bag's expense? It seems Gramps had a major melt down over something somebody said. Too bad I missed it. 

I'm relieved the posting with Pie's picture was deleted. I think I saw it but maybe it was just a bad dream (shudder)


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'be been thinking about getting a Wii.


I finally grabbed one the other day with a few games for next to nothing. What a useless heap. Fan of 'Nickelodeon' games and movie based garbage?

Wtf, Big N? You ruled the roost when I was in my teens, now you are losing to a stereo manufacturer and the white trash/Mt. Dew/military aggression console, sigh....
They were singular terms when I was a kid: NObody said 'video games' or 'gamer', it was always "let's play Atari/Coleco/Nintendo/Sega/etc.". Twat Millennials.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The post you replied to was deleted. Did Enema really post those words or did you have a bit of editorial fun at the douche bag's expense?


Unedited. No biggie for that cretin, though, he's said much worse. I'm betting quite a few of his posts get pulled....he was in T&T the other day talking some shit about "forced anal" and "kicking a woman in the cunt", sooooo....

I think he should use his 'WHITE PRIDE!' tat as his avatar.....I mean, if he's so very *proud* of it, seems a shame to not show it off.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I was going for TV dinner - it being a special night. Maybe the joke was a little past its prime - like Pie.


The reference was lost on me until I saw Pie's post saying she had to leave the discussion so she could get dinner made. LOL, an apt posting. Its my guess that the family would prefer that tray to the slop about to appear on a disappointed man and girl's table.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The whole nation of Islam isn't wearing suicide vests and screaming death to anybody. ISIS is about 10,000, maybe 30,000 fighters. They are a blight to the people in the territories they seized. The people of the middle east refer to them as Daesh, which is a play on words, it means literally "to trample and crush" and holds a negative, insulting meaning. It is also a transliteration of ISIS in Arabic. It is an Arabic cultural slur and insult to those people that call themselves "Islamic State". I know you don't get the satire but that is how the opponents to IS are fighting back. With humor, biting satire and bullets, many of which are provided by the US..
> 
> You keep repeating the atrocities that Daesh are committing as if the people of Indonesia, of all Islam were doing them. That's complete nonsense and almost the perfect example of bigotry.
> 
> ...


 So does that mean that Iran, Somalia, Nigeria, Turkey, Yemen and the Libyan`s don`t count ? Just ISIS ?

You should drag it back to the Roman Empire and get Italy involved.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Unedited. No biggie for that cretin, though, he's said much worse. I'm betting quite a few of his posts get pulled....he was in T&T the other day talking some shit about "forced anal" and "kicking a woman in the cunt", sooooo....
> 
> I think he should use his 'WHITE PRIDE!' tat as his avatar.....I mean, if he's so very *proud* of it, seems a shame to not show it off.


That was one fucked up piece of shitty writing and a classic melt down by @Illinois Enema Bandit . 

This in particular: _"Every vulgar act,every woman cornered,attacked,beaten,spit on & eggs smashed in her face,every 10 year old child chased by mobs of you SJW goons,every compare everybody to Hitler,your ilk creates tens of thousands of anti social justice warrior voters every day."
_
Ahhhhaahahahaaahahhhaaaaaaa 

As if. Those poor Trump supporters. Out and about town driving their Humvees or gas guzzling trucks, are being oppressed just because they support the side of God. What martyrs! As if those videos showing beat downs on protesters at Trump rally's were made up. Those poor oppressed white pride men and women.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So does that mean that Iran, Somalia, Nigeria, Turkey, Yemen and the Libyan`s don`t count ? Just ISIS ?
> 
> You should drag it back to the Roman Empire and get Italy involved.


If you want to list every odious government and tie the religion of the majority of that population to their actions, then fine. For starter, how about Russia, an Orthodox Christian nation with government that has a terrible human rights record? Venezuela is a Catholic-Christian nation. China is Buddhist mainly. Iran and Somalia are Muslim by-and-large. Some might say the problem is religious zealotry in general. Simple and wrong explanation. Really, it's just people in power committing terrible acts to repress people and maintain power and some use religion to justify those acts. 

You bigots see bad actions, say "Muslim" and stop thinking after linking the two as if the religion caused the bad act. Doing so is simple, easy to understand and wrong. Just like what the people of Germany did regarding Jews during the Nazi government.

Study history or repeat it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Unedited. No biggie for that cretin, though, he's said much worse. I'm betting quite a few of his posts get pulled....he was in T&T the other day talking some shit about "forced anal" and "kicking a woman in the cunt", sooooo....
> 
> I think he should use his 'WHITE PRIDE!' tat as his avatar.....I mean, if he's so very *proud* of it, seems a shame to not show it off.


Are you serious Lou? I did not read the initial post. I seldom bother reading them.

No shit? He wrote that?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That was one fucked up piece of shitty writing and a classic melt down by @Illinois Enema Bandit .
> 
> This in particular: _"Every vulgar act,every woman cornered,attacked,beaten,spit on & eggs smashed in her face,every 10 year old child chased by mobs of you SJW goons,every compare everybody to Hitler,your ilk creates tens of thousands of anti social justice warrior voters every day."
> _
> ...


Yup,that 10 year old kid driving a gas guzzler SUV deserved everything he got,same for the bitch with the Gaul to wear a Trump T shirt,because she possibly drove an SUV lol

You people are so far gone you've lost reality.

Have any of u ever thought of one of your kids or wives running into somebody exactly like you ? the type person who's ideals tell them since they disagree with somebody its perfectly rational to physically attack them !

Nah !


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you serious Lou? I did not read the initial post. I seldom bother reading them.
> 
> No shit? He wrote that?


I'll always be forthright about the editing. (Plus, it's usually painfully obvious.)

Yep, news of the world: nazi_enema is a festering wart on society. No doubt a warsock/alternate 'user ID', some pasty bootlicker with a scabby/stretched asshole and an unsettling habit of yelling at the TV.....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you want to list every odious government and tie the religion of the majority of that population to their actions, then fine. For starter, how about Russia, an Orthodox Christian nation with government that has a terrible human rights record? Venezuela is a Catholic-Christian nation. China is Buddhist mainly. Iran and Somalia are Muslim by-and-large. Some might say the problem is religious zealotry in general. Simple and wrong explanation. Really, it's just people in power committing terrible acts to repress people and maintain power and some use religion to justify those acts.
> 
> You bigots see bad actions, say "Muslim" and stop thinking after linking the two as if the religion caused the bad act. Doing so is simple, easy to understand and wrong. Just like what the people of Germany did regarding Jews during the Nazi government.
> 
> Study history or repeat it.



When you get you tongue out of the religious ass, you may realize that just as ISIS is claiming Muslim, other people claim Christian to hide behind (pun).
Nobody yells Jesus as they murder.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You keep repeating the atrocities that Daesh are committing as if the people of Indonesia, of all Islam were doing them. That's complete nonsense and almost the perfect example of bigotry


lmfao  yeah there's the social justice warrior .

its my fault & I'm a bigot because I keep "repeating" the atrocities those savages are comitting over & over again,your attempt to make it appear as a one off situation is laughable at best,at least once a week there's a brand new atrocity committed in the name of Allah,and the entire NOI is ignorant & helpless to stop their fellow Muslims from carrying out attacks .

Exactly how many Muslim refugees who stand in front of news camera proclaiming "your weak western ideals " make it possible for us to attack you does it take for you to stop pandering to them ? they give an interview laughing at SJW's helping them,within a week another terror attack & you guys start all over with the excuses .

reality don't seem to fit into the sjw mindset to well.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The post you replied to was deleted. Did Enema really post those words or did you have a bit of editorial fun at the douche bag's expense? It seems Gramps had a major melt down over something somebody said. Too bad I missed it.
> 
> I'm relieved the posting with Pie's picture was deleted. I think I saw it but maybe it was just a bad dream (shudder)


I don't delete shit,if u missed something ask buck


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'll be back later. Making dinner for my imaginary family.


How dare you be a good wife & mother who provides dinner 

In the world of social justice warriors its everybody for themselves,nobody eats supper together & lots of microwave food 

Nothing angers sjw's more than traditional american values like stay at home moms who take care of the family,it was sickening watching foghorn & buck wig out because you have the audacity to cook,then serve dinner to your man & child .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

you just got trumped by an infirm old bitch.

congrats on your election loss.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Yup,that 10 year old kid driving a gas guzzler SUV deserved everything he got,same for the bitch with the Gaul to wear a Trump T shirt,because she possibly drove an SUV lol
> 
> You people are so far gone you've lost reality.
> 
> ...


Dude, you are definitely lost to myopia when it comes to violence perpetrated by the "social warriors" like me. To funny this.

First off, I haven't read anything about the claims you make. Could be true but most likely made up shit. Because Trump lies every 2.5 minutes and your side don't care! So, I haven't heard about eggs smashed but saw video in more than one instance of a protester at Trump's rally being punched and in one case kicked while he was down. What kind of cowardly shit is that? The guy is being escorted out of the arena by security and the crowd takes the opportunity to get some punches and kicks in on them This was caught on video. No point in denying it, even though you are not above denying facts. 

Not claiming a high ground regarding Clinton's supporters but I definitely have seen Trump's supporters wallow in the mud when a Trump supporter kept their cool. You cannot claim that Trump himself has not condoned beating protesters. Then again, I'll welcome it if you do so because you would be wrong in every way and there is evidence on my side.

Second, listen to his rhetoric. Full of violent divisive images and terms. Really the orange monkey man you back is truly a throwback. Maybe a million or two years behind the times. . 

You poor oppressed Nazi. People don't want to see you strutting about with your White Pride tattoo in public any more. I'm sure it works well for you among the white prison population though. Probably gets you some credit with the boys when you need more than your wife can offer.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lmfao  yeah there's the social justice warrior .
> 
> its my fault & I'm a bigot because I keep "repeating" the atrocities those savages are comitting over & over again,your attempt to make it appear as a one off situation is laughable at best,at least once a week there's a brand new atrocity committed in the name of Allah,and the entire NOI is ignorant & helpless to stop their fellow Muslims from carrying out attacks .
> 
> ...


Wow, not even close to what you even said earlier -- that Islam is the root of all atrocities in the Middle East today. So, let's start with that. Recall that Indonesia has none of the jihadi terrorist issues found in Iraq. Are the problems in the middle east due to the religion of Islam or the social norms, cultural norms and history of the area? If the problem is Islam, why isn't Indonesia affected?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3790834
> 
> you just got trumped by an infirm old bitch.
> 
> congrats on your election loss.


Wow. What is her prednisone dosage?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow. What is her prednisone dosage?


i see people like her all the time in the grocery line. they do not have the common courtesy of putting the divider up between groceries.

and then she pays in food stamps.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> How dare you be a good wife & mother who provides dinner
> 
> In the world of social justice warriors its everybody for themselves,nobody eats supper together & lots of microwave food
> 
> Nothing angers sjw's more than traditional american values like stay at home moms who take care of the family,it was sickening watching foghorn & buck wig out because you have the audacity to cook,then serve dinner to your man & child .


lol. I don't think you are getting a raise. You really suck at this.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3790834
> s.


looks like a chick that wants to be a guy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

The tolerant left.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The tolerant left.


Tolerance of Nazis is no virtue.

So how do you think the debate went?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Tolerance of Nazis is no virtue.
> 
> So how do you think the debate went?


Islam is the new nazi. Or should I say the "original" nazi.

Yellow star started by them. Jews are filth to them.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Islam is the new nazi. Or should I say the "original" nazi.
> 
> Yellow star started by Robert Byrd. Jews are filth to them.


So how do you think TRUMP! did at the debate?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So how do you think TRUMP! did at the debate?


He didnt really screw up but he seemed taken aback by Hillary's attacks on a number of occasions and missed a few good openings. 

I think they both did average.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> He didnt really screw up but he seemed taken aback by Hillary's attacks on a number of occasions and missed a few good openings.
> 
> I think they both did average.


So using your previous prognostications as a basesline, TRUMP! got killed. Thank you.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Pie? Did you have to run to McDonald's for a nutritious breakfast for your family?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So using your previous prognostications as a basesline, TRUMP! got killed. Thank you.



If you look at most of the polls it seems a majority of people agree that Trump won the debate. My previous prognostication was a troll, sorry you missed it.

Maybe you wont look so stupid in your next post.... Oops, NM....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you look at most of the polls it seems a majority of people agree that Trump won the debate. My previous prognostication was a troll, sorry you missed it.
> 
> Maybe you wont look so stupid in your next post.... Oops, NM....


Yeah, well that's just like your opinion man.

We can debate this shit back and forth all morning. Just watch the numbers. Snap polls, Lol. #Boaty McBoatface


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Yeah, well that's just like your opinion man.
> 
> We can debate this shit back and forth all morning. Just watch the numbers. Snap polls, Lol. #Boaty McBoatface


No, actually if you look at the polls what I stated is known as a fact.... My opinion didnt make it into any of them as I didnt vote in them. 

So, we are talking about other peoples opinions and the majority clearly disagrees with YOUR opinion. Suck it up and live with it little man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> a majority of people agree that Trump won the debate.


you poor unfortunate retarded child.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The tolerant left.


finally, a post of yours i can 'like'.

about time, cunt slayer.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> finally, a post of yours i can 'like'.
> 
> about time, cunt slayer.


What's _not_ to like? Call the riuhistorian.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What's _not_ to like? Call the riuhistorian.


nothing like getting your ass stomped into the dirt by an infirm old lady.

COUGH COUGH


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> If you look at most of the polls it seems a majority of people agree that Trump won the debate.



Yeah, right...


So, how are you losers doing today?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Yeah, right...
> 
> 
> So, how are you losers doing today?


They are spinning. By noon, Hillary will have gone into a seizure 8 minutes into it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 27, 2016)

I heard Trump has pneumonia.


Or was it ammonia...well, either way.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3791079


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Islam is the new nazi. Or should I say the "original" nazi.
> 
> Yellow star started by them. Jews are filth to them.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> When it comes to looking, being, expressing stupid you are unquestionably the authority.
> 
> Polls say WHOAT>>>NO jackass. There is NO VALID source claiming Trump won shit. The denial about the out come of this debate is a reflection of the fucking clueless denial of many other republican shit spewing position. Racism, energy, economics, climate, you name it fucking ass hats will cling to their shit stained security blankies. Nlx you're among the worst, perhaps the dullest idiot, as brainwashed as a fucking "martyr". No go scrub out a doghouse jack ass


Every poll that I saw coming out of the debate showed Trump winning with the exception of the CNN poll, including the MSNBC poll. I am not saying anything about valid sources I am simply pointing out that out of 8-10 polls I looked at including some pretty liberal ones like MSNBC, they all showed that the majority of voters in the polls believed that Trump won the debate...

Not my opionion, it is a fact. Go look at the polls yourself if you dont believe me, reality isnt based on my opinion. 

And BTW, I didnt piss in your cheerios this morning so there is no need for such intense anger.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> the majority of voters in the polls believed that Trump won the debate...it is a fact. Go look at the polls yourself


it was awful how hillary kept interrupting trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Daaaaaaamn. Pie must really be digging into some serious research.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

Polls, except CNN, show donald as the winner. 

Hillary attacked first with snide remarks. Then he pushed back. Quick play the victim card!!!


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polls, except CNN, show donald as the winner.
> 
> Hillary attacked first with snide remarks. Then he pushed back. Quick play the victim card!!!


Hillary is a fucking bae.

Stfu Pie Hole.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polls, except CNN, show donald as the winner.
> 
> Hillary attacked first with snide remarks. Then he pushed back. Quick play the victim card!!!


. Tuesday Sept 27 Youre a lying asshole
*Clinton Won The Debate, Which Means She’s Likely To Gain In The Polls *

http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/clinton-won-the-debate-which-means-shes-likely-to-gain-in-the-polls/


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polls, except CNN, show donald as the winner.
> 
> Hillary attacked first with snide remarks. Then he pushed back. Quick play the victim card!!!


jesus christ. this is just gonna get more pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

"Lester, help me! He pushed me back!"


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ. this is just gonna get more pathetic, isn't it?


yes it is.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> jesus christ. this is just gonna get more pathetic, isn't it?


Can I get a "skewed polls" for $100 please.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Lester, help me! He pushed me back!"


Trump wants to know how tall you are and how much do you weigh


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Lester, help me! He pushed me back!"


Yay, the prophet speaks. Tell us how good your boy TRUMP! did Pie. Or were you busy cucking out your guy last night?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> . Tuesday Sept 27 Youre a lying asshole
> *Clinton Won The Debate, Which Means She’s Likely To Gain In The Polls *
> 
> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/clinton-won-the-debate-which-means-shes-likely-to-gain-in-the-polls/


 I clicked your link,...It says according to a variety of metrics,...then it says ,...Start with CNN, but never mentions anyone else, so it should read on the crooked page, we got CNN and that`s it, no variety.

You read that shit right ?


----------



## testiclees (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I clicked your link,...It says according to a variety of metrics,...then it says ,...Start with CNN, but never mentions anyone else, so it should read on the crooked page, we got CNN and that`s it, no variety.
> 
> You read that shit right ?


Are you speaking with shit clogging your throat? Your post, It stinks and is incoherent.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

"she gained a massive amount of weight. it was a huge problem"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3791162
> 
> "she gained a massive amount of weight. it was a huge problem"


Damn, i thought at least she was an actual redhead.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

LOOK!

it's mr. housekeeping and mrs. piggy.

get it?

because he's mexican and she's fat.

fucking idiots are asking for this trolling. they are voting for this trolling.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Are you speaking with shit clogging your throat? Your post, It stinks and is incoherent.



I`ll try and keep it simple for you OK ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3791178


shut up, mrs. piggy.

you are fat, and thus not worthy of respect at all. according to the guy you want to vote for.

go bleed out of your where ever.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

"Implicit bias is a problem for everyone."
-Hillary


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> shut up, mrs. piggy.
> 
> you are fat, and thus not worthy of respect at all. according to the guy you want to vote for.
> 
> go bleed out of your where ever.


Adoption would take up some of that free time and make you a happier person.

Poor sad, angry buck. Lashing out at all who don't coddle him.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pus said:


> "Implicit bias is a problem for everyone."
> -Hillary


Foul and vile wench


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

"Fact checkers! Get to work!"

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Fact checkers! Get to work!"
> 
> Fucking hilarious.


I am not even going to bother with you today. Much like the Mongols who released the last animal from their great hunts, i want something to hunt tomorrow.

Make sure to fully express yourself today.


----------



## OneStonedPony (Sep 27, 2016)

Hillary is losing, and losing bad. Ha..Ha..Ha.. @UncleBuck


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

OneStonedPony said:


> Hillary is losing, and losing bad. Ha..Ha..Ha.. @UncleBuck


not according to the polls.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

^ triggered


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/297719-economists-have-a-message-clintons-policies-are


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/297719-economists-have-a-message-clintons-policies-are


That is an excellent piece of research. 305 economists could never be wrong. You have opened my eyes.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 27, 2016)

OneStonedPusbag said:


> Hillary is losing, and losing bad. Ha..Ha..Ha.. @UncleBuck


Hideous drooling jackass.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Implicit bias is a problem for everyone."
> -Hillary


True that


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)

Hillary caused it. Now she complains about it.




PS. Hillary says people have to respect the law.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary caused it. Now she complains about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not Black Super Predators........


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary caused it. Now she complains about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What thoughtful analysis. I give you an A+++++


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

E-mails, Benghazi, Bosnia, NAFTA, Math, and now Super predators,...How many mistakes can our next leader have before you admit,....dunce. Those are major "mistakes"


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> E-mails, Benghazi, Bosnia, NAFTA, Math, and now Super predators,...How many mistakes can our next leader have before you admit,....dunce. Those are major "mistakes"


You're a major mistake.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> PS. Hillary says people have to respect the law.


True that



Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary caused it. Now she complains about it.


The topic was race relations and healing. Hillary went over her views and ideas which translated to something she can't do anything about -- improving police and community relations and something she can -- preventing those that shouldn't have a gun from acquiring one. Trump basically talked about lawn order which translates, I guess to more cops. At a time when crime is at very low levels compared to ten years ago except for a few cities.

What was Clinton complaining about that she caused?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> E-mails, HUUGGEE, Benghazi, Alien surrogates, Bosnia, NAFTA, Bill's private rape rooms, Math, and now Fast Food Coupons!,...How many bullshit straws can a dummy like me grab ahold of? Dunces, we are! "Major mistake!" is what they said when I was born....the doctor begged my mom to have an abortion due to excessive inbreeding/fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> E-mails, Benghazi, Bosnia, NAFTA, Math, and now Super predators,...How many mistakes can our next leader have before you admit,....dunce. Those are major "mistakes"


The e-mails and the statement on super predators were mistakes that she owned up to. 

Benghazi, Bosnia (really?) and NAFTA. These aren't mistakes made by Clinton. Its made up shit by your people. So, how many major made-up incidents does she have to own up to? How about none.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Benghazi, Bosnia (really?) and NAFTA. These aren't mistakes made by Clinton. Its made up shit by your people. So, how many major made-up incidents does she have to own up to? How about none.




Statements like this are why I 'follow' you.....but not in a _gay_ way, in a 'website feature' way.

Though if you _wanted _to show me a pic of your cock I might check it out for a few minutes....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3791233
> 
> Statements like this are why I 'follow' you.....but not in a _gay_ way, in a 'website feature' way.
> 
> Though if you _wanted _to show me a pic of your cock I might check it out for a few minutes....


Welcome back to the politics forum Lou, I always enjoy your posts. 

As far as the other stuff, you can find better looking ones on the internet, "Believe Me".


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Welcome back to the politics forum Lou, I always enjoy your posts.


Awww, aren't you a peach.



Fogdog said:


> far as the other stuff, you can find better looking ones on the internet, "Believe Me".


Yeah, but are they HUUGGGGEEE?

Because trust me, I've got NO PROBLEMS in that area. No problems. Believe me. I'd gladly show you MY cock, but I'm in the middle of being audited.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You're a major mistake.


 But the topic is Hillary and her boo boo`s. So you know, I don`t matter.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So you know, I don`t matter.


Never a truer statement.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3791216



Really Lou ? You need to resort to that, Grow a set and enter manhood.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Never a truer statement.



Fortunately, you don`t matter either.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The e-mails and the statement on super predators were mistakes that she owned up to.
> 
> Benghazi, Bosnia (really?) and NAFTA. These aren't mistakes made by Clinton. Its made up shit by your people. So, how many major made-up incidents does she have to own up to? How about none.


 Blaming a video was not a mistake ? Snipers no where near, NAFTA even though Bush41 signed it, Bill signed the revised. It was 3.5 million jobs, not the ten she claimed. Who are my people and why are they not paying me for being mine ?


----------



## gold lion (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The e-mails and the statement on super predators were mistakes that she owned up to.
> 
> Benghazi, Bosnia (really?) and NAFTA. These aren't mistakes made by Clinton. Its made up shit by your people. So, how many major made-up incidents does she have to own up to? How about none.


i hope hillary wins (i'll be voting jill stein) but to be honest none of that is made up. she did knowingly lie to the american people about the cause and details about the attack in benghazi, lied in a creeeepy way about being under sniper fire in bosnia (didn't brian williams lose his job over something like that?), and has lied about more than her past support for nafta (she opposed gay marriage rights until very recently but claims she was all about it her whole life). idk man, it's not made up, she's unsavory as heck, but i do wish her the presidency above trump. (climate change. period.)


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But the topic is Hillary and her boo boo`s. So you know, I don`t matter.


No, topic was don the con being a smart tax evader, not patriotic, terrible, very bad.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> No, topic was don the con being a smart tax evader, not patriotic, terrible, very bad.



Tax evasion is a crime, are you claiming Trump broke the law, in a Hillary can`t be trusted thread where her mistakes are topic related relative significance shit ?


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Tax evasion is a crime, are you claiming Trump broke the law, in a Hillary can`t be trusted thread where her mistakes are topic related relative significance shit ?[/QUOTE
> Many times to enrich himself. But don't worry he cares about working class citizens, a real smart tax evading,patriot.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> But the topic is Hillary and her boo boo`s. So you know, I don`t matter.


It matters. Being a mistake you are unfailingly mistaken.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

gold lion said:


> i hope hillary wins (i'll be voting jill stein) but to be honest none of that is made up. she did knowingly lie to the american people about the cause and details about the attack in benghazi, lied in a creeeepy way about being under sniper fire in bosnia (didn't brian williams lose his job over something like that?), and has lied about more than her past support for nafta (she opposed gay marriage rights until very recently but claims she was all about it her whole life). idk man, it's not made up, she's unsavory as heck, but i do wish her the presidency above trump. (climate change. period.)


If you could be a bit more specific regarding what Hillary lied about I'd appreciate it. Benghazi is a big topic and a lot has been said about it. A lot of which has been shown to be false. I've looked and don't seen her as being culpable either for the rebellion, the deaths at the embassy or the aftermath. But I'm willing to take a look at it again.

Regarding the Bosnia tarmac thing. There isn't anything that I could find that provided a clear description of what exactly happened. What is true is that she was not at risk at the moment and so her account of sniper fire sounds absurd. What I don't know is what was said to her and what she thought she heard. I've never been under fire but I have been in dangerous situations and afterward, accounts varied all over the place. While the right wing media makes it seem as if she just made it up, I'm always skeptical of them. If similar exaggerations happened in other trips -- and she's made a lot of them -- then I'd be more inclined to agree. But it was a one off incident or at least. Sounds creepy if you listen to right wing media, doesn't sound creepy if you look at official accounts.

NAFTA was legislated and passed through a bipartisan congress under George Bush the 1st. Bill Clinton was president that signed the treaty. It is unusual for a new president to veto treaties negotiated and agreed to by the previous one. That said, Bill did support it. First lady Hillary ... what do you expect she would do other than support her husband the newly installed president. So, no. That one is absurd to pin onto Hillary Clinton as her doing. Not sure what she lied about either.

Agree with you that climate change is the big elephant in the room and the GOP elephant isn't going to do anything but make it worse if they are in charge. Democrats, well they don't have a good record on AGW either but at least they don't deny the science.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Ready Lou? I need this - Shave your furry nuts and enter me with your manhood.


Now see, I'd always *heard* about how most male repub cretins are in fact repressed homosexuals....very telling.

I'm flattered and all, but I'm a married hetero dude, sorry!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you are definitely lost to myopia when it comes to violence perpetrated by the "social warriors" like me. To funny this.
> 
> First off, I haven't read anything about the claims you make. Could be true but most likely made up shit. Because Trump lies every 2.5 minutes and your side don't care! So, I haven't heard about eggs smashed but saw video in more than one instance of a protester at Trump's rally being punched and in one case kicked while he was down. What kind of cowardly shit is that? The guy is being escorted out of the arena by security and the crowd takes the opportunity to get some punches and kicks in on them This was caught on video. No point in denying it, even though you are not above denying facts.
> 
> ...


Educate yourself by watching real news that offends you.






notorious right wing TV inside edition always lies.






and one from main stream news






I can post about a dozen trump supporters attacked by cowardly sjw's for every 1 pro Hillary protestor attacked by trump supporters,my favorite attack is the mob of your LA Raza buddies surrounding a family they trapped in a car,then screaming " let's burn this MF'er up,referring to the family trapped in their car, NICE !

whenever your ready you start by posting 1 instance where a trump supporter attacked somebody,I will in turn reply with 10 different individuals attacked & beat down by sjw's,sounds like fun,you say when !


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Educate yourself by watching real news that offends you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww, those poor widdle Drumpfsters! Can you say *KARMA*? Hypothetical: If I went somewhere, say Illinois, and stomped on a nazi's throat would that be *justified* or would it make me a racist like you? Mull it over, if you've got the brain capacity...

Are you EVER gonna show us your WHITE POWER! tat or what?? Make it your sig, be PROUD, dammit!!


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Dude, you are definitely lost to myopia when it comes to violence perpetrated by the "social warriors" like me. To funny this.
> 
> First off, I haven't read anything about the claims you make. Could be true but most likely made up shit. Because Trump lies every 2.5 minutes and your side don't care! So, I haven't heard about eggs smashed but saw video in more than one instance of a protester at Trump's rally being punched and in one case kicked while he was down. What kind of cowardly shit is that? The guy is being escorted out of the arena by security and the crowd takes the opportunity to get some punches and kicks in on them This was caught on video. No point in denying it, even though you are not above denying facts.
> 
> ...


more social justice warriors attacking,here's the attack on an entire family you somehow didn't know about while the entire world knew,but I "made it up" remember,family sure deserved what they got didn't they ? listen close @ 3.00 into the video to hear your brethren shout " set their car on fire ! " ,you won't watch though because facts offend sjw's,either way your claims I made up the attacks are proven false by live news reports.


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Educate yourself by watching real news that offends you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NAZI GO HOME!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Educate yourself by watching real news that offends you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not watching your fucking videos. Your credibility on them is zero. Not wasting my time. 

And you are wasting your time even viewing them. Trump has some supporters who pay others to churn that shit out. It probably happens in the Clinton campaign too. If you really want to be convincing, show mainstream media reports that detail the bloodthirsty liberals (an oxymoron if I ever heard it) as worse than those peace loving -- I'd punch him if I had the chance -- wing nut Trumpanistas.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> more social justice warriors attacking,here's the attack on an entire family you somehow didn't know about while the entire world knew,but I "made it up" remember,family sure deserved what they got didn't they ? listen close @ 3.00 into the video to hear your brethren shout " set their car on fire ! " ,you won't watch though because facts offend sjw's,either way your claims I made up the attacks are proven false by live news reports.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> NAZI GO HOME!!!


Oh boy that's original 

What is it that makes sjw's want to virtue signal themselves like you just did,is it the thought of getting "likes" from other overly emotional maniacs


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh boy that's original
> 
> What is it that makes sjw's want to virtue signal themselves like you just did,is it the thought of getting "likes" from other overly emotional maniacs


Lol just wanted a reply from nazi boy.


Thanks.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not watching your fucking videos. Your credibility on them is zero. Not wasting my time.
> 
> And you are wasting your time even viewing them. Trump has some supporters who pay others to churn that shit out. It probably happens in the Clinton campaign too. If you really want to be convincing, show mainstream media reports that detail the bloodthirsty liberals (an oxymoron if I ever heard it) as worse than those peace loving -- I'd punch him if I had the chance -- wing nut Trumpanistas.


lmfao social justice warrior,all of you are excuse making blame laying emotional weaklings,ABC news is well known for " staging" attacks from your "peace loving " sjw pals


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> Lol just wanted a reply from nazi boy.
> Thanks.


is that code for "pm me a pic of your penis" ?

ask buck for a copy


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> is that code for "pm me a pic of your penis" ?
> 
> ask buck for a copy



I got that vibe from you!! I knew it. It's not good to repress those feelings.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> lmfao social justice warrior,all of you are excuse making blame laying emotional weaklings,ABC news is well known for " staging" attacks from your "peace loving " sjw pals


As I thought. You have nothing that is verifiable as true. Go away and waste the time of somebody that likes you.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It matters. Being a mistake you are unfailingly mistaken.



They told that, Right ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

So was he charged about it, it is public knowledge ? Somebody should do something, Where`s Hillary blasting this point you make ? Maybe you lied.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Go away and waste the time of somebody that likes you.


That'd be impossible, though.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Now see, I'd always *heard* about how most male repub cretins are in fact repressed homosexuals....very telling.
> 
> I'm flattered and all, but I'm a married hetero dude, sorry!


Loser losing will cry...........


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Well I`m sure Hillary cares a whole lot about,...uhm,....wait for it,....something somewhere, I can`t seem to recall.

That`s it, she forgot what she cared about,...twice.


----------



## spandy (Sep 27, 2016)

So, what do we have here. Maybe its a skin tag, an out of control skin tag.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 27, 2016)

spandy said:


> So, what do we have here. Maybe its a skin tag, an out of control skin tag.



ALERT!! ALERT!! A bigoted moron is citing fox 'news'!! ALERT!!



That dummy in the striped tie, the one next to Stepford blonde, he's a robot, yeah?
Look at that *face* and those *eyes*....can you even imagine people getting their 'news' from such a thing? I'd be running down the street/looking for my sledgehammer....


----------



## spandy (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ALERT!! ALERT!! A bigoted moron is citing fox 'news'!! ALERT!!
> 
> View attachment 3791356
> 
> ...



Its a picture taken by who gives a fuck. Whats the bump? Insulin pump w/ head port?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

spandy said:


> So, what do we have here. Maybe its a skin tag, an out of control skin tag.


 Mobile server.........


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ALERT!! ALERT!! A bigoted moron is citing fox 'news'!! ALERT!!
> 
> View attachment 3791356
> 
> ...



Lou, not a good idea to keep your sledgehammer down the street, total waste of what little brain you got.

Where do you keep your gloves, out at sea ??


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


>


lol.

poor little neo-nazi is all triggered.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 27, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I got that vibe from you!! I knew it. It's not good to repress those feelings.


talking asshole social justice warrior routine exposed






lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> talking asshole social justice warrior routine exposed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why so angry?

ever gonna show us your white pride tattoo? or are you too ashamed?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


>


Lol.. so how bout that debate?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


OINK OINK!


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I understand why you run away from recent history. Christian whites have behaved deplorably towards our Muslim brothers and sisters in this country lately.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 3791349
> 
> I understand why you run away from recent history. Christian whites have behaved deplorably towards our Muslim brothers and sisters in this country lately.


Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.

They have never been a religion of peace.

It is all a facade to build up their numbers to the point we cannot defend ourselves. 

They abuse women, gays, and nonbelievers to this day in their homelands.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.
> 
> They have never been a religion of peace.
> 
> ...


Do you consider US born Muslims in the US to be foreigners? Do you think they're planning on enslaving white people in the US?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.
> 
> They have never been a religion of peace.
> 
> ...


The Iraq and Afghanistan Wars totally didn't kill over 1 million (mostly Muslim) people or anything...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey @Flaming Pie , do you think interring the Japanese American citizens was a good idea?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.
> 
> They have never been a religion of peace.
> 
> ...


Can I call you Miss Piggy Pie ? Trump would call you that and you like Trump. He also thinks members of your family as rapist, murderers. and drug dealer. I guess we can call your mother in law Ms House Keeper or maybe your daughter when she gets older like 13 or 14.
Does your father in law still have those terrorist contacts ? I mean he is Middle Eastern. He could be a secret Muslim terrorist himself. Trump would think so and you love Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Donald can be trusted. Trusted to use other people's money through his foundation to do good works and important things.

Here is how he spent other peoples' charitable contributions.


----------



## b4ds33d (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.
> 
> They have never been a religion of peace.
> 
> ...


calling islam a religion gives it credence it doesn't deserve. it's a totalitarian ideology. that it was founded by a rapist/child molester/murderer should be a clue.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


And Robert Byrd led them.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

A map of hate crimes against Muslims reported in the past year.

https://www.muslimadvocates.org/map-anti-muslim-hate-crimes/


Beatings, threats, arson of homes and churches, people who just looked muslim. 

No wonder the right wing want to cite into ancient history. Recent history shows their behavior is deplorable.


----------



## spandy (Sep 28, 2016)

I didn't trust her when I was running for office, but now that my 8 years are up she is super fucking awesome and you should vote for her...


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 28, 2016)

spandy said:


> I didn't trust her when I was running for office, but now that my 8 years are up she is super fucking awesome and you should vote for her...


Welcome to the circus.

Just an FYI.

Hillary and Trump are actually friends.

In the words of the great Mr William Hicks...it's all just a ride.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> calling judaism a religion gives it credence it doesn't deserve. it's a totalitarian ideology. that it was founded by a rapist/child molester/murderer should be a clue.


yep, replacing it with jews gives it that nice third-reichy feel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! Islam has a rich history of murder and enslavement of Christians.
> 
> They have never been a religion of peace.
> 
> ...


OINK OINK!

fat pig.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> OINK OINK!
> 
> fat pig.


wow.....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

spandy said:


> I didn't trust her when I was running for office, but now that my 8 years are up she is super fucking awesome and you should vote for her...









She IS super fucking awesome. What? Do you think Obama was just going to quit when he realized she was super fucking awesome? I mean he's super fucking awesome too, so what he did was get her onto his team when he became president. That's super de duper fucking awesome and thanks for agreeing with me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> wow.....


so WOW when i do it, but you'll vote for it when trump does it?

you're too stupid to even notice i am mocking idiots like you.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so WOW when i do it, but you'll vote for it when trump does it?
> 
> you're too stupid to even notice i am mocking idiots like you.


Are you this much of a peach irl?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> Are you this much of a peach irl?


are you this stupid IRL?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> OINK OINK!
> 
> fat pig.


Dude stop being disrespectful...Put a Miss before fat pig


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> View attachment 3791349
> 
> I understand why you run away from recent history. Christian whites have behaved deplorably towards our Muslim brothers and sisters in this country lately.


Using that twisted social justice comparison you laid out if your dog shit in my yard,I'd be within my rights to retaliate by burning your house down,with you in it,sound about right ?

Sane people don't consider using "bad" words on the same level as chopping peoples heads off,throwing people off buildings,smashing skulls with bricks & drowning people,but you don't even acknowledge those acts,because if you did you'd have to admit Islam is a savage ideology .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> OINK OINK!fat pig.


the effects of loving Muslim immigrants on blacks below.




I'm sure the bitch did something to offend her Islamic attacker & brought the attack on herself .

but....but.....but Christians do it too


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Using that twisted social justice comparison you laid out if your dog shit in my yard,I'd be within my rights to retaliate by burning your house down,with you in it,sound about right ?
> 
> Sane people don't consider using "bad" words on the same level as chopping peoples heads off,throwing people off buildings,smashing skulls with bricks & drowning people,but you don't even acknowledge those acts,because if you did you'd have to admit Islam is a savage ideology Reply.


Christians like to do a lot of tree hanging,killing, raping, stealing, and lying.Whats your point


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Norweigen news reports that 9 of 10 women attacked & raped by strangers are raped by Islamic immigrant males,the extremely racial & religious tolerant Norway has labeled the rapes as a crisis & epidemic caused by mass Islamic immigration,this news is being deliberately withheld from US citizens via main streem media,Hillary Clinton fully supports media blacking out all of global news reporting the epidemic of Islamic immigrants attacking & raping,at home & abroad.

Hillary can't be trusted to tell us the true effects of Islamic immigration shown on Norweigen nightly news .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Using that twisted social justice comparison you laid out if your dog shit in my yard,I'd be within my rights to retaliate by burning your house down,with you in it,sound about right ?
> 
> Sane people don't consider using "bad" words on the same level as chopping peoples heads off,throwing people off buildings,smashing skulls with bricks & drowning people,but you don't even acknowledge those acts,because if you did you'd have to admit Islam is a savage ideology .


Do you consider all Islam and anybody who is Muslim to be corrupt or just the people who are doing the atrocities?


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 28, 2016)

I just had a random thought and someone has probably already mentioned this. But what if trump was just a giant distraction to push Bernie off the forefront and out of the election, and his main purpose now is to allow Hillary to win.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Christians like to do a lot of tree hanging,killing, raping, stealing, and lying.Whats your point


citation needed showing mass lynchings of Muslims in the USA.

citation needed showing mass rape of Muslims in USA .

citation needed showing mass theft of Muslim goods in USA .

you aren't able to cite mass christian on Muslim violence ,so what's your point


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> citation needed showing mass lynchings of Muslims in the USA.
> 
> citation needed showing mass rape of Muslims in USA .
> 
> ...


so they have to be Muslims. WTF
any killing under the cloak of religion is fucked. Religion is a fucked man thing


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you consider all Islam and anybody who is Muslim to be corrupt or just the people who are doing the atrocities?


Do I consider all Muslims corrupt rapists,murderers & maniacs ?

No.

Just the Muslims who follow the Quran & Hadith's words in their written context,then attack others using gods law to justify their murders & rapes,as well as the Muslims who condone the viscous assaults by approving or demanding the implementation of sharia in their host country .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so they have to be Muslims. WTF
> any killing under the cloak of religion is fucked. Religion is a fucked man thing


what does your statement above have to do with your proclamation I quoted & responded to ?

you specifically named Christians of "liking to do a lot of lynching,raping,murdering etc", I asked for cites proving the epidemic of christian on Muslim hate crimes taking place.

was my request for citation an unfair request ?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what does your statement above have to do with your proclamation I quoted & responded to ?
> 
> you specifically named Christians of "liking to do a lot of lynching,raping,murdering etc", I asked for cites proving the epidemic of christian on Muslim hate crimes taking place.
> 
> was my request for citation an unfair request ?


I'm pointing out all religions kill.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm pointing out all religions kill.


All human beings kill really it seems to be human nature earliest skeletons were found with arrow and spear heads in they're rib cages


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm pointing out all religions kill.


the only mass religious killings I know of this century are based upon Islamic ideology,yes,I agree "all" religious maniacs are fucked in the head but we cant turn a blind eye to the innocent people suffering now because they don't worship Allah & follow sharia .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> All human beings kill really it seems to be human nature earliest skeletons were found with arrow and spear heads in they're rib cages


True that. Religion is just an excuse for some people. In my opinion, violence in the Middle East has little to do with religion and more to do with changes in power structure in the area. The history of that area has been one of invasions and war going back well before Islam.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> True that. Religion is just an excuse for some people. In my opinion, violence in the Middle East has little to do with religion and more to do with changes in power structure in the area. The history of that area has been one of invasions and war going back well before Islam.


Like I said in another thread it goes back to Abraham, its a 8,000 year old fewd and will never end.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the only mass religious killings I know of this century are based upon Islamic ideology,yes,I agree "all" religious maniacs are fucked in the head but we cant turn a blind eye to the innocent people suffering now because they don't worship Allah & follow sharia .


Hell Bush said God told him to invade Iraq. Whats the death count on that.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Hillary Clinton saw fit to give high demand front & center seating to the father of an Islamic fanatic who used sharia to excuse his bigotry against gays,then the slaughtering of 50 plus productive non violent members of society .

Hillary's placement of the Islamic jack the rippers dad,obamas friend sadiq mateen,directly behind her,for the entire world to see was no chance accident,it was a purposeful act with a clear message.

Hillary can't be trusted !





the radicalized father of known racist biggoted mass murderer Omar mateen says "Hillary good for America" ,which speaks directly to the ideolgy of the Islamic support of Clinton.

Hillary has yet to disavow the support of radical jihadists!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

SaitouMichiko said:


> I just had a random thought and someone has probably already mentioned this. But what if trump was just a giant distraction to push Bernie off the forefront and out of the election, and his main purpose now is to allow Hillary to win.


Indeed. There are theories that claim Drumpf is merely a 'prank candidate' and is actually chummy with the Clintons. I don't think that he's nearly bright enough to be that good of an actor, but to each their own...


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the only mass religious killings I know of this century are based upon Islamic ideology,yes,I agree "all" religious maniacs are fucked in the head but we cant turn a blind eye to the innocent people suffering now because they don't worship Allah & follow sharia .



Apparently, you you don't know much. Jonesville ? Waco ? Heavens gate ? The Holocaust, oh wait that never happend ? Right.....


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Apparently, you you don't know much. Jonesville ? Waco ? Heavens gate ? The Holocaust, oh wait that never happend ? Right.....


Waco was perpetrated by the government actually.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the only mass religious killings I know of this century are based upon Islamic ideology,yes,I agree "all" religious maniacs are fucked in the head but we cant turn a blind eye to the innocent people suffering now because they don't worship Allah & follow sharia .


You are overstating your case just like Trump did many times during the debate. Believe me. Replace "this century" with past 16 years and it's the same but doesn't have the same grandiose tone. 

How about the past 50 years? It's a better sample size. Genocide over the past 50 years: 

Sep 7th, 1945. Mao's China (1945 - 1976) ...
Oct 20th, 1975. Pol Pot (Cambodia) (1975- 1979) ...
Apr 6th, 1994. Rwandan Genocide (1994) ...
Oct 21st, 2003. Sudan Darfur (2003)
The issue is about bad people doing bad things when given the opportunity. Genocidal acts stem from having a psychopath zealot in charge such as Hitler, Mao, Pol Pot, the creep in charge of Daesh. They have more in common with each other than in any religion or ideology.

Who is turning a blind eye toward people suffering? Is the US supposed to rush into war without regard of consequences to address wrongs? Do you have any idea what the consequences might be if we declared all out war and invaded Iraq and Syria? Is that what you are proposing?

All this anti Muslim rhetoric has triggered a flood of hate crimes against Muslims or people who look like them over the past two years. Do you think it's a healthy trend in the US that Muslim people are now targets of hate crimes? Ever since Ted Cruz started beating the anti-Islam drum in early 2015, hate crimes resulting assaults, murders, property damage, attacks on mosques have all risen by about 8 times over previous years. 

Which brings me to your statement: 


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Do I consider all Muslims corrupt rapists,murderers & maniacs ?
> 
> No.
> 
> Just the Muslims who follow the Quran & Hadith's words in their written context,then attack others using gods law to justify their murders & rapes,as well as the Muslims who condone the viscous assaults by approving or demanding the implementation of sharia in their host country .


In most of your bombasts posted here, you don't differentiate all of Islam from specific groups in troubled parts of the world that actually do commit atrocities. One could infer that you are on a mission against all Islam. From you statement above, that's not true. 

Because words matter -- and innocent people in the US are affected by what people say against Islam -- why not be more specific about your object of anger? The people committing atrocities have more in common with other genocidal zealots than other people of Islam.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah but did you guys know that Hillary came into my house years ago and stole all of the Christmas presents from under the tree? She also farted on the ham dinner on her way out and threw her (used) tampon into our goldfish bowl....awful, awful Christmas that was....



Wall. Believe me. Tremendous.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton saw fit to give high demand front & center seating to the father of an Islamic fanatic who used sharia to excuse his bigotry against gays,then the slaughtering of 50 plus productive non violent members of society .
> 
> Hillary's placement of the Islamic jack the rippers dad,obamas friend sadiq mateen,directly behind her,for the entire world to see was no chance accident,it was a purposeful act with a clear message.
> 
> ...


devoid of facts. Truthy, yes, it's full of words that sound like facts, but they aren't.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Like I said in another thread it goes back to Abraham, its a 8,000 year old fewd and will never end.


It goes back farther than ... oops. Your history doesn't go back past 8000 years?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell Bush said God told him to invade Iraq. Whats the death count on that.


I'll take that as a big fat NO you aren't able to post examples of Christians lynching & raping Muslims en mass as you claimed .

show me a single example of a western christian woman throwing sulfuric acid in a Muslim beauty queens face,because she wasn't dressed following gods dress code for females.

a single example of a christian father condemning his daughter to death because she wasn't a racist & dated outside her race.

a christian father watching his daughter be stoned to death.

a Christian faith that extols beating females.

a christian country where females are banned from driving.

a christian country running open air sex slave markets.

you've got a hell of a lot of religious hate crimes taking place everyday as required by Islamic sharia & there are no christian equlivants .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It goes back farther than ... oops. Your history doesn't go back past 8000 years?


Lol more like 10-13 k years for the earth


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Yyuuuuppppp, sounds like something that *I'd* want as a 'life guide'....


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> devoid of facts. Truthy, yes, it's full of words that sound like facts, but they aren't.


exactly what facts are devoid ?

is he not sitting front & center ? Yes √

does secret service not know who he is ? Yes √

was Hillary aware exactly who Sadiq Mateen is ? Yes √

has Hillary made a speech addressing Sadiq Mateens support of her,publically condemming & disavowing his support ? No √

facts o plenty right there,Hillary can't be trusted .


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It goes back farther than ... oops. Your history doesn't go back past 8000 years?


Is this the part where the REALLY old guy transports mated pairs of EVERY animal on earth (lol) in a massive ship, or are we talking about when white dudes with flowing beards rode bareback dinosaurs?
...Oh, shit, or the one about the wine-making zombies and that GIANT guy??


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Yyuuuuppppp, sounds like something that *I'd* want as a 'life guide'....
> 
> View attachment 3792217
> 
> ...


That's the Westboro Baptist church they are wolfs in sheeps clothing and there actions are vile and unchrist like. They will take no part in Gods kingdom.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It goes back farther than ... oops. Your history doesn't go back past 8000 years?


of what relevance is anything 8 century's in the past,man discovering fire ?

what's wrong with discussing the century we live in ?

answer = because its the century of radical Islam reestablishing the true calliphate .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> That's the Westboro Baptist church they are wolfs in sheeps clothing and there actions are vile and unchrist like. They will take no part in Gods kingdom.


more sick fucks who will end up killing somebody sooner or later,they do a hella job at terrorizing homosexuals funerals,but so far haven't murdered,if they do the government will immediately step in & close down their church & arrest the pastor,and rightly so,its a shame the same can't be said for the mosques & clerics preaching hate.

One of the smartest Americans to ever live left us this relevant quote about religion .

You can't run a country with a book of religion !

Even though he had Arabic blood I don't think the Islamic world got the message .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Apparently, you you don't know much. Jonesville ? Waco ? Heavens gate ? The Holocaust, oh wait that never happend ? Right.....


Jonesville, I take it your talking about Jim Jones & his followers who committed suicide ? that jonesville ? Fail !

Waco,you mean the Koresh compound set on fire by the FBI,killing everybody inside & shown live on the news Waco ? Fail !

Heavens gate,another group who committed suicide to get to heaven,that heavens gate ? boy those suicides sure are infringing on the human rights of other religions. Fail !

And finally the holocaust,your speaking of the 3rd Reich's attempt to wipe an entire " race " of people from the map & having zero to do with Christianity,that Holocaust,the Nazi holocaust that was about race,not religion,that holocaust ? Fail !

unlike yourself I lived through every example you tried to equate to Islamic attacks against Christians & failed miserably,with exemption of ww2 obviously, so I know you failed without even googling the info you had to lol .

Try again because not 1 example you posted shows any faith targeted by the christian faith ,not even the Nazi holocaust you'd hoped for because Jewish is a race of people .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> of what relevance is anything 8 century's in the past,man discovering fire ?
> 
> what's wrong with discussing the century we live in ?
> 
> answer = because its the century of radical Islam reestablishing the true calliphate .


People been killing other people since before we were Homo Sapiens. Pre-contact Native American tribes weren't exactly all lovey dovey with each other either. Islam has been around for about 1400 years. It's a bit of a stretch to say that something changed in mankind's treatment of each other due to Islam. You are a bigot and your view of the world compresses around religion. Stubbed my toe, damn Muslims. Got a cold, must be that Muslim I stood next to in the checkout line. That sort of nonsense is very similar to "bad boys in Iraq are Muslim so the problem is the religion." Pure horse shit. The problem is unchecked psychopath in charge. 

Your "century of radical Islam" is horse shit too. Daesh is on the back foot, losing territory, losing funds, losing all around. That they manage to excite some lone wolf attacks from nut jobs has no bearing on the fact that within a few years they will be a memory.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> People been killing other people since before we were Home Sapiens. Pre-contact Native American tribes weren't exactly all lovey dovey with each other either. Islam has been around for about 1400 years. It's a bit of a stretch to say that something changed in mankind's treatment of each other due to Islam. You are a bigot and your view of the world compresses around religion. Stubbed my toe, damn Muslims. Got a cold, must be that Muslim I stood next to in the checkout line. That sort of nonsense is very similar to "bad boys in Iraq are Muslim so the problem is the religion." Pure horse shit. The problem is unchecked psychopath in charge.
> 
> Your "century of radical Islam" is horse shit too. Daesh is on the back foot, losing territory, losing funds, losing all around. That they manage to excite some lone wolf attacks from nut jobs has no bearing on the fact that within a few years they will be a memory.


Even Muslims in Iraq and Afghanistan hate the terrorists. Most Muslims don't hate America that is a lie spread by the media. I've been there and I find them to be a beautiful people and culture. The terrorists kill more of they're own people then they have all Americans and Christians combined.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are overstating your case just like Trump did many times during the debate. Believe me. Replace "this century" with past 16 years and it's the same but doesn't have the same grandiose tone.
> 
> How about the past 50 years? It's a better sample size. Genocide over the past 50 years:
> 
> ...


Why all this concern for muslim feelings over words?

Christianity and judaism has been under verbal attack forever. During the 1400 yr reign of islam in the Middle East, they were forced to live like slaves and treated like filth. 

Islamists were the first nazis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Even Muslims in Iraq and Afghanistan hate the terrorists. Most Muslims don't hate America that is a lie spread by the media. I've been there and I find them to be a beautiful people and culture. The terrorists kill more of they're own people then they have all Americans and Christians combined.


My father in laws family does not want the muslims to be mass shipped into the US. They fled Iraq to escape the religious persecution of Islam.

Most arab immigrants will be voting for trump. They left to get away from the intolerant muslims.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Judaism is a savage ideology .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the effects of loving Jewish immigrants on blacks below.
> 
> I'm sure the bitch did something to offend her Jewish attacker & brought the attack on herself .
> 
> but....but.....but non-Jews do it too


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Norweigen news reports that 9 of 10 women attacked & raped by strangers are raped by Jewish immigrant males,the extremely racial & religious tolerant Norway has labeled the rapes as a crisis & epidemic caused by mass Jewish immigration,this news is being deliberately withheld from US citizens via main streem media,Hillary Clinton fully supports media blacking out all of global news reporting the epidemic of Jewish immigrants attacking & raping,at home & abroad.
> 
> Hillary can't be trusted to tell us the true effects of Jewish immigration shown on Norweigen nightly news .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why all this concern for muslim feelings over words?
> 
> Christianity and judaism has been under verbal attack forever. During the 1400 yr reign of islam in the Middle East, they were forced to live like slaves and treated like filth.
> 
> Islamists were the first nazis.


Do you think that US born Muslims are foreign to the rest of this country? That they would enslave Christians in this country given the chance?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Do I consider all Jews corrupt rapists,murderers & maniacs ?
> 
> No.
> 
> Just the Jews who follow theOld Testament's words in their written context,then attack others using gods law to justify their murders & rapes,as well as the Jews who condone the viscous assaults by approving or demanding the implementation of Jewish law in their host country .


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Most arab immigrants will be voting for trump. They left to get away from the intolerant muslims.


Where did this factoid come from, Pie?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the only mass religious killings I know of this century are based upon Jewish ideology,yes,I agree "all" religious maniacs are fucked in the head but we cant turn a blind eye to the innocent people suffering now because they don't worship Adonai & follow Jewish law .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you think that US born Muslims are foreign to the rest of this country? That they would enslave Christians in this country given the chance?


They dont need to want that. We will be having 100k each year imported that DO want that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton saw fit to give high demand front & center seating to the father of an Jewish fanatic who used the old testament to excuse his bigotry against gays,then the slaughtering of 50 plus productive non violent members of society .
> 
> Hillary's placement of the Jewish jack the rippers dad,obamas friend Saul Goldstein,directly behind her,for the entire world to see was no chance accident,it was a purposeful act with a clear message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Liberals.

For women's and gay rights.

Turn a blind eye to Islam's treatment of women and gays.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you aren't able to post examples of Christians lynching & raping Muslims en mass as you claimed .


iraq war, 2003-2016. 

500,000+ innocent muslims dead, hundreds of thousands more mutilated and deformed, thousands and thousands of rapes of innocent muslim civilians.

your turn.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Jonesville, I take it your talking about Jim Jones & his followers who committed suicide ? that jonesville ? Fail !
> 
> Waco,you mean the Koresh compound set on fire by the FBI,killing everybody inside & shown live on the news Waco ? Fail !
> 
> ...



So the children in Jonesville comitted suicide too ? Koresh probally worse than a murderer ,a child rapists that led them to thier fate any way.The point being all religions kill. You are an obvious Xenophob who wants nothing more than an open season on all muslims.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> of what relevance is anything 8 century's in the past,man discovering fire ?
> 
> what's wrong with discussing the century we live in ?
> 
> answer = because its the century of radical Judaism reestablishing the true Jewish syndicate .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the holocaust,your speaking of the 3rd Reich's attempt to wipe an entire " race " of people from the map & having zero to do with Christianity


germany was a 98% christian nation when the holocaust began.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm with Pie and the Drumpfsters on this one....those Muslims ARE out to get us -- TERRRR-ISTS one and all!! Just have a look at THIS rancid old follower of Islam being fed a decadent dessert by one of his SUBMISSIVE whores! Minutes earlier he was passing out CHEESEBURGERS to his grandkids -- NICE try, Ahab the A-RAB but where are the BOMBS and why do you HATE Christians?!


(Wife's Uncle, a fantastic old dude and prominent local business owner, enjoying a shortcake at a recent family reunion, sigh....)


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why all this concern for Jews feelings over words?
> 
> 
> Jews were the first nazis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My father in laws family does not want the Jews to be mass shipped into the US. They fled Iraq to escape the religious persecution of Judaism.
> 
> Most Jew immigrants will be voting for trump. They left to get away from the intolerant Jews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals.
> 
> For women's and gay rights.
> 
> Turn a blind eye to the Jew's treatment of women and gays.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> iraq war, 2003-2016.
> 
> 500,000+ innocent muslims dead, hundreds of thousands more mutilated and deformed, thousands and thousands of rapes of innocent muslim civilians.
> 
> your turn.


 Buck lie in action....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Buck lie in action....


nope.

you're simply stupid.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Buck lie in action....


I bet the 'Politics' section has a high concentration of sock/multi-account posters....identical patterns/prose are easily detected in many cases....


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I bet the 'Politics' section has a high concentration of sock/multi-account posters....identical patterns/prose are easily detected in many cases....



Yes, you will find that there is only one OddBall1st and I can handle them all. Every caricature will get their own holes.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Every caricature will get their own holes.


The rocks and $4 vodka can only sustain you for so long....have you considered a drastic life change/intensive rehab?

Open the curtains and let the sun in, turn off fox news for a few minutes.


----------



## testiclees (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They dont need to want that. We will be having 100k each year imported that DO want that.


lol you're a fucking paranoid jack ass. How the fuck do you take your thoughts seriously? Youre like one of zombie idiot mice that have a virus controlling their brain.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> True that. Religion is just an excuse for some people. In my opinion, violence in the Middle East has little to do with religion and more to do with changes in power structure in the area. The history of that area has been one of invasions and war going back well before Islam.


If that were true then was up with Saudi Arabia ? what's up with Iran ? both are the model of stability & both share he same human rights records as Yemen.

Behead apostates √ 

Exacute all homosexuals √

Legal wife beating √ 

Woman barred from driving √

Women withheld education √

Women under direct guardianship of a male √

Women barred from owning √

Women barred from passports √

Women barred unescorted travel in country √

Women barred from sport activity's √

Kafallas legally allowed to beat workers on the job √

Domestic servants kept as owned property aka slavery √

Imprisonment of any protestors √

Legal torture of internet bloggers √

persecution of shia Muslims √

persecution of Christians √

Public floggings √

Public Beheadings √

Legal honor killings of a daughter √

Legal execution of an unfaithful wife √

Legal child brides √

Sounds exactly like the barbaric human rights abuses in the country's you say destabilization is the root cause,even though Saudi & iran have suffered zero of the power struggles you claim,somehow they share the same barbaric human rights & hate crimes,the one & only thing Saudi & Iran share with the destabilized Islamic states is the use of sharia as national law.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> If that were true then was up with Saudi Arabia ? what's up with Iran ? both are the model of stability & both share he same human rights records as Yemen.
> 
> Behead apostates √
> 
> ...


your rhetoric in scapegoating muslims is even worse than the rhetoric that scapegoated jews in pre-WWII germany.

now post a picture of your neo-nazi tattoo. unless you are ashamed of being white.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The rocks and $4 vodka can only sustain you for so long....have you considered a drastic life change/intensive rehab?
> 
> Open the curtains and let the sun in, turn off fox news for a few minutes.



Right,....I think,...Maybe,...Lou Lou, Are you reading ?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your rhetoric in scapegoating muslims is even worse than the rhetoric that scapegoated jews in pre-WWII germany.
> 
> now post a picture of your neo-nazi tattoo. unless you are ashamed of being white.


You are a fool. I bet you would have sewed the patch on your wife yourself.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are overstating your case just like Trump did many times during the debate. Believe me. Replace "this century" with past 16 years and it's the same but doesn't have the same grandiose tone.
> 
> How about the past 50 years? It's a better sample size. Genocide over the past 50 years:
> 
> ...


you posted examples of horrific human rights crimes,of that there is no question,what is questioned is religion that caused the genocides , Mao & Pol weren't the least bit interested in religion, the closest 20th century example of christian genocide you could have posted was the purge of Joseph Stalin,but the same as China & the Khmer rouge their crimes were committed against their own people,not exported around the world as with Islam,there is no equal to the export of death caused by sharia.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool. I bet you would have sewed the patch on your wife yourself.


that's what bucks hero & Hillary's main campaign financeer George Soros did,kicked his fellow Jews right in the ass, all the way to gas chambers while he stole their possessions & joined Hitlers SS .


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that's what my hero & Drumpf's main campaign financeer George Soros did,kicked Jews right in the ass, all the way to gas chambers while he stole their possessions & joined Hitlers SS . I'm jerking off at the thought of it!


Hey, are you and 'oddballs' the same chump? 

Patterns, man....


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> If that were true then was up with Saudi Arabia ? what's up with Iran ? both are the model of stability & both share he same human rights records as Yemen.
> 
> Behead apostates √
> 
> ...


You are just like the white supremacist who sees black when they see crime. As with crime, race isn't a good predictor of risk for juvenile crime, economic status and family issues do. In your case, you see Islam when an Arab commits an atrocity. You are a bigot and can't see past religion as a cause.

If the list you produced is completely due to Islam, why doesn't the same list apply to Indonesia?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool. I bet you would have sewed the patch on your wife yourself.


you may be too brainwashed to tell, but only you and a few other racist idiots have been propagandized into scapegoating a religious group for every single failure in your pathetic and pitiful life of welfare and low wages.

the exact same way the germans were propagandized into scaegoating jews in pre-WWII germany.

mrs. piggy. OINK OINK!

lose some weight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you posted examples of horrific human rights crimes,of that there is no question,what is questioned is religion that caused the genocides , Mao & Pol weren't the least bit interested in religion, the closest 20th century example of christian genocide you could have posted was the purge of Joseph Stalin,but the same as China & the Khmer rouge their crimes were committed against their own people,not exported around the world as with Islam,there is no equal to the export of death caused by sharia.


iraq war, 2003-2016.

500,000+ innocent civilian muslims dead. hundreds of thousands more mutilated and deformed. thousands of rapes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that's what bucks hero & Hillary's main campaign financeer George Soros did,kicked his fellow Jews right in the ass, all the way to gas chambers while he stole their possessions & joined Hitlers SS .


you mean, a 14 year old jewish child?

yeah. that should take the focus away from the fact that you have a neo-nazi tatto brandished across your back.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> you posted examples of horrific human rights crimes,of that there is no question,what is questioned is religion that caused the genocides , Mao & Pol weren't the least bit interested in religion, the closest 20th century example of christian genocide you could have posted was the purge of Joseph Stalin,but the same as China & the Khmer rouge their crimes were committed against their own people,not exported around the world as with Islam,there is no equal to the export of death caused by sharia.


I just went back 50 years. Stalin def makes the list if we go back farther. Not sure what your point is other than acting disagreeable even when we agree. Nonetheless, you point at today's actions in the middle east as if they are entirely due to Islam. You are bent. In one moment you openly recognize that Islam -- or religion for that matter -- isn't a common factor to genocide over the past 50 years, then say Islam is the factor recently. WTF?

If counting pelts is important to you, Stalin's actions lead to about 10 million dead in Ukraine. Daesh are pikers when it comes to that kind of carnage. Not that they would if they could but they can't and they won't. Obama has been dealing with the situation very well and the days of Daesh expansion are over.

The point of going back 50 years and listing genocidal acts during that period is to show that Islam isn't a predictor of that behavior. Some of the worst actors weren't even religious. Something else is common between the various leaders on that list, they were all ideological zealots.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> iraq war, 2003-2016.
> 
> 500,000+ innocent civilian muslims dead. hundreds of thousands more mutilated and deformed. thousands of rapes.


Christian leader -- zealot -- talked to God and got his recommendation to go in. 75% of US population is Christian, the majority of whom approved of the invasion. This proves once and for all that all Christianity in all history is definitely not a religion of peace.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool. I bet you would have sewed the patch on your wife yourself.


You are officially beyond redemption.

People like you make *me* hate Americans.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Christian leader -- zealot -- talked to God and got his recommendation to go in. 75% of US population is Christian, the majority of whom approved of the invasion. This proves once and for all that all Christianity in all history is definitely not a religion of peace.


a vast majority of republicans support torture, and are white christians.

this proves all white christians are evil torturers.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are officially beyond redemption.


and she's fat. 

a real mrs. piggy. OINK OINK!

lose some weight, flaming pie.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a vast majority of republicans support torture, and are white christians.
> 
> this proves all white christians are evil torturers.


They did it in the middle ages. They tortured women. Christianity is an evil blight on the world and all Christians are killers, rapists, torturers, warfare mongers in all times of history. Proof. And I didn't need to post a fucking video either.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are officially beyond redemption.
> 
> People like you make *me* hate Americans.


Or at least bordering on it.....

Jeeeeeze, Pie....I've been 'making an effort' for months, but you are seemingly becoming more and more repellent by the _day_, sigh....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They did it in the middle ages. They tortured women. Christianity is an evil blight on the world and all Christians are killers, rapists, torturers, warfare mongers in all times of history. Proof. And I didn't need to post a fucking video either.


germany was 98% christian when they slaughtered 15 million people in the holocaust.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

I think Pie has been radicalized.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool. I bet you would have sewed the patch on your wife yourself.


So, what does this have to do with Iraq today?

Given how many hate crimes that are committed week in and week out by white bigots on Muslims in the US recently, I can see why you would want to get us to see a film about Germany's Muslim SS. Yeah what happened in Germany 75 years ago is more relevant than the guy who fire bombed a mosque in Tampa just four weeks ago. Or you'd like to think so, I guess, I can't say I understand what you point is.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, what does this have to do with Iraq today?
> 
> Given how many hate crimes that are committed week in and week out by white bigots on Muslims in the US recently, I can see why you would want to get us to see a film about Germany's Muslim SS. Yeah what happened in Germany 75 years ago is more relevant than the guy who fire bombed a mosque in Tampa just four weeks ago. Or you'd like to think so, I guess, I can't say I understand what you point is.


the only reason the nazis got any support from any muslim nation was due to anti-colonialism.

since pie is so ignorant, i should point out that britain (they fought against the nazis) colonized the middle east extensively.

nazis considered muslims to be subhuman since they were not part of the aryan race. kinda like pie does, or her neo-nazi tattooed friend panhead.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and she's fat.
> 
> a real mrs. piggy. OINK OINK!
> 
> lose some weight, flaming pie.


Trump would want her to lose some weight and she loves trump


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump would want her to lose some weight and she loves trump


trump loves the poorly educated (like pie), but hates fat chicks (like pie). 

he must be torn.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump loves the poorly educated (like pie), but hates fat chicks (like pie).
> 
> he must be torn.
> 
> View attachment 3792373


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

"if you vote for me, every dream you ever dreamed for your country will come true" - trump just said this

he seriously just said that.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "if you vote for me, every dream you ever dreamed for your country will come true" - trump just said this
> 
> he seriously just said that.


one of my favorites...lol


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the only reason the nazis got any support from any muslim nation was due to anti-colonialism.
> 
> since pie is so ignorant, i should point out that britain (they fought against the nazis) colonized the middle east extensively.
> 
> nazis considered muslims to be subhuman since they were not part of the aryan race. kinda like pie does, or her neo-nazi tattooed friend panhead.


There is a common thread between that penis headed Mullah with Hitler and US bigots like @Flaming Pie and @Illinois Enema Bandit with Trump. Both are considered sub human by their patron and they are bigoted tools as well.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 28, 2016)

Pinworm is so fab.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Not "sensual fulfilling sexual sunset", no no....one of you guys edited that, *right*?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Not "sensual fulfilling sexual sunset", no no....one of you guys edited that, *right*?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3792441


..........

Savage.

Back to paying no mind to Pie/Pie-related posts.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3792433


I see you have mastered paint.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ..........
> 
> Savage.
> 
> Back to paying no mind to Pie/Pie-related posts.


God forgive a woman have a sex drive or enjoy her man. Lol.

Liberals. Much hypocrite. Very sexist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I see you have mastered paint.


 

OINK OINK!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> God forgive a woman have a sex drive or enjoy her man. Lol.
> 
> Liberals. Much hypocrite. Very sexist.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3792441


You motherfucker! I specifically avoided seeing that! Why?! Why?!


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> God forgive a woman have a sex drive or enjoy her man. Lol.
> 
> Liberals. Much hypocrite. Very sexist.


Sex drives are stellar, you bet. Speaking of, the 'person' that you are endorsing/voting for wouldn't be aroused by you all all. With him at the helm, he'd mock you in the street and have dozens of thugs laughing at you. He called this luscious delight a "fat pig" and a "housekeeper":






Sincerely: Are you aware of the idiom 'The Devils Advocate'?

Dammit, I'm being sucked into the vortex again....it's just so _sad_, though, sigh....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Ya know, when you take the decision to bash the living shit out of a well known regular, there is usually some blowback.

From what I can tell, not a single person here has given me any shit whatsoever from unloading on nazi mistress @Flaming Pie 

Not a single person. Several TNT regulars have actually expressed shock at her recent conversion to naziism and actually sent me supportive messages. And I am not talking about people who typically post here in politics.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

"Raise your hand if you're NOT a Christian conservative. I want to see that. There's a few of them. Should we keep them?" - trump in iowa 

i mean, it should be obvious to any decent person what is happening here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "Raise your hand if you're NOT a Christian conservative. I want to see that. There's a few of them. Should we keep them?" - trump in iowa
> 
> i mean, it should be obvious to any decent person what is happening here.


Get the fuck out.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Fuck me running.

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/trump-jokes-conservative-christians-iowa-rally/story?id=42433554


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh, it was a joke. Oh, ok.

I'll bet he thinks this is hilarious.






I really am afraid of Americans now.

srsly


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ya know, when you take the decision to bash the living shit out of a well known regular, there is usually some blowback.
> 
> From what I can tell, not a single person here has given me any shit whatsoever from unloading on nazi mistress @Flaming Pie
> 
> Not a single person. Several TNT regulars have actually expressed shock at her recent conversion to naziism and actually sent me supportive messages. And I am not talking about people who typically post here in politics.


The "ehhh, she's young, and is probably talking shit" angle is wearing thin for me, though I've tried.....as I read through various posts things become clear....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ya know, when you take the decision to bash the living shit out of a well known regular, there is usually some blowback.
> 
> From what I can tell, not a single person here has given me any shit whatsoever from unloading on nazi mistress @Flaming Pie
> 
> Not a single person. Several TNT regulars have actually expressed shock at her recent conversion to naziism and actually sent me supportive messages. And I am not talking about people who typically post here in politics.


I also have gotten plenty of PMs.

I am speaking against nazism. Islam and nazism are two peas in a pod. 

Calling islam out on its crimes against women and gays is detestable to you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oh, it was a joke. Oh, ok.
> 
> I'll bet he thinks this is hilarious.
> 
> ...


i guess it's slightly better than the pepe holocaust jokes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also have gotten plenty of PMs.
> 
> I am speaking against ruthless murderers. Jews are ruthless murderers, like two peas in a pod.
> 
> Calling Jews out on their crimes against women and gays is detestable to you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ya know, when you take the decision to bash the living shit out of a well known regular, there is usually some blowback.
> 
> From what I can tell, not a single person here has given me any shit whatsoever from unloading on nazi mistress @Flaming Pie
> 
> Not a single person. Several TNT regulars have actually expressed shock at her recent conversion to naziism and actually sent me supportive messages. And I am not talking about people who typically post here in politics.


So it's a She nazi huh? Thought it was a dude.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> If that were true then was up with Saudi Arabia ? what's up with Iran ? both are the model of stability & both share he same human rights records as Yemen.
> 
> Behead apostates √
> 
> ...


Liberals and Islam make strange bedfellows.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liberals and Jews make strange bedfellows.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I also have gotten plenty of PMs.
> 
> I am speaking against nazism. Islam and nazism are two peas in a pod.
> 
> Calling islam out on its crimes against women and gays is detestable to you.


I don't doubt that for a moment. I'll bet you get invited to a lot of Klan BBQs.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> So it's a She nazi huh? Thought it was a dude.


She nazi. Ha.

I call out islam for crimes against women, gays, jews, and christians. They think that is nazi-like?

It is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Jews are hated by muslims. How do you not know this?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i guess it's slightly better than the pepe holocaust jokes.


Please don't show that sickening distortion of him. You may as well show Baloo the Bear at a klan rally.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I don't doubt that for a moment. I'll bet you get invited to a lot of Klan BBQs.


You would lose that bet lol. 

I probably would be lynched myself if I was back in the Jim crow days. Being a "race traitor" to the KKK.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She nazi. Ha.
> 
> I call out Jews for crimes against women, gays, and christians. They think that is bad?
> 
> It is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You would lose that bet lol.
> 
> I probably would be lynched myself if I was back in the Jim crow days. Being a "race traitor" to the KKK.


Yep. Your own people. Thank god they are more progressive now.

You are a loathsome, creeping thing.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You would lose that bet lol.
> 
> I probably would be lynched myself if I was back in the Jim crow days. Being a "race traitor" to the KKK.


right now, you and the KKK are in full throated support of the same candidate though.

they like you for being a useful idiot.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You would lose that bet lol.
> 
> I probably would be lynched myself if I was back in the Jim crow days. Being a "race traitor" to the KKK.


Speaking of bets. How about we bet on the POTUS outcome? Loser leaves here forever.

You game?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

And no godamn cowardly bullshit about the election being rigged. Loser Leaves.

Period.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> If that were true then was up with Saudi Arabia ? what's up with Iran ? both are the model of stability & both share he same human rights records as Yemen.
> 
> Behead apostates √
> 
> ...



You sound jealous


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am speaking against nazism.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

The hate is strong lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The hate is strong lol.


Yes, i fucking hate racists.

So are we betting?

Why not?


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> God forgive a woman have a sex drive or enjoy her man. Lol.
> 
> Liberals. Much hypocrite. Very sexist.





Fogdog said:


> Why me? I have no interest outside my yard. The code word at my house is lets take a nap. Oh, and what happens then doesn't get discussed. I generally find braggarts to be under achievers, by the way.





Flaming Pie said:


> It doesnt matter what you think.
> 
> Swallowing multiple loads and being ridden off into a sensual and fulfilling sexual sunset is enough for me.


Follow it back Pie, Buck copied and pasted a screen shot of exactly what was posted a while ago, untouched. You deny it when the evidence is easily available. I guess Trump's lying ways like his ugly bigoted words are starting to rub off on the weaker ones in his following.

I'm glad you haven't fire bombed a mosque today. Or was that you?

Do you think that US born Muslims want to destroy our democracy and enslave white people?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

She's losing it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm glad you haven't fire bombed a mosque today.


it won't be long at this rate. she has been completely radicalized.

if a muslim said about americans what she says about muslims, well, you get the point.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Holy fuck monkies Pie.

I just watched that. I was kinda wondering "where you were at".

It starts with a caption "Jim Jordan is about to annihilate James Comey". If one watched that with the expectation that the caption would be borne out in the video and didn't come away pissed at the false caption... well, i would worry for their sanity.

But it got you so worked up that you posted _here?_ Wow. You are delusional.

I urge everybody to watch this video. It shows a young, brash, well spoken Congressman making loud, blustery, noises at the FBI Director. The FBI Director is calm and patient as he refuses to be led by the nose down a rabbit hole. Nothing is exposed in this video. It is utterly inconsequential. At best it is a puff piece showing how proud and assertive Jim Jordan is. I am sure it will serve him well in his district this election.

Apparently Pie is really impressed by oratory skills. Unfortunately, she is not bright enough to know what the orator is saying - or if they are even saying anything.

I can only imagine what is going on in chez Pie right now. I hope her kid is in school because seeing mama on her butt all day watching this shit is surely some kind of abuse.

Wow.

The next four years are going to be seriously tough on you Pie. Please keep the guns safely locked up away from your kids. Find someplace else to mix the explosives. If you and your husband decide to take hostages in some mosque, please leave the kid with somebody.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 28, 2016)

Religion of peace?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

I am still going to beat on your ideas mercilessly @Flaming Pie . Because I fucking hate nazis and women nazis are the worst, but I am worried about you. Is your husband on board with this new you?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it won't be long at this rate. she has been completely radicalized.
> 
> if a muslim said about americans what she says about muslims, well, you get the point.


Buck, we can both be harsh, but i think you are right.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Religion of peace?


no, jews are definitely not the religion of peace. they declared war on germany.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 28, 2016)

Maybe she is just getting paid to post this crap. Like a nazi finshaggy. I hope that's it. Gotta feed the family.

God i hope that is it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Religion of peace?



Peace out dude


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 28, 2016)

@Flaming Pie : Still want to know; Do you think that US born Muslims want to destroy our democracy and enslave white people?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

I have never advocated for violence.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have never advocated for violence.


Violence follows hate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Violence follows hate.


I am not spreading hate. I am spreading awareness. 

You all are the hateful ones here.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> @Flaming Pie : Still want to know; Do you think that US born Muslims want to destroy our democracy and enslave white people?


There are plent of muslim organizations in our country whose aim is just that.

Read about the muslim brotherhood and their stated mission.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not spreading hate. I am spreading awareness.
> 
> You all are the hateful ones here.


You spreading awareness is like an octopus teaching flying. You have become utterly mindless.

It is comical that you even hang your argument on such a ridiculous statement. The nazis were spreading "awareness" too. Later they helped a large swath of Europe achieve "racial purity".

It is no surprise that these arguments appeal primarily to people well down on the IQ bell curve.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are plent of Jewish organizations in our country whose aim is just that.
> 
> Read about the Zionist brotherhood and their stated mission.


Buck must still be asleep.


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 29, 2016)

What I'd like to know is how this topic ended up being about the Muslim Brotherhood instead of trashing the future POTUS. Cant' we just hate one thing at a time? Well, seeing as it's already been hijacked, fuck Trump.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> What I'd like to know is how this topic ended up being about the Muslim Brotherhood instead of trashing the future POTUS. Cant' we just hate one thing at a time? Well, seeing as it's already been hijacked, fuck Trump.



That happens on RIU. Look, at Fin's thread. He makes a thread in politics and then posts four pages of stuff about his misdemeanor weed bust. 

Also... penis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> What I'd like to know is how this topic ended up being about the Muslim Brotherhood instead of trashing the future POTUS. Cant' we just hate one thing at a time? Well, seeing as it's already been hijacked, fuck Trump.


Many nations have already labeled the muslim brotherhood a terrorist funding organization. Kind of relevant when their orgs have the ear of our politicians.

Comey has several connections to hillary through HSBC bank and Lockheed Martin defense contractor.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Saudis also admitted they "deceived" us by omitting the fact that they have been funding terrorism. 

Top contributer to Hillary and her "charity".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Comey has several connections to hillary through HSBC bank and Lockheed Martin defense contractor.


Lol, Comey has been widely discredited.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> What I'd like to know is how this topic ended up being about the Muslim Brotherhood instead of trashing the future POTUS. Cant' we just hate one thing at a time? Well, seeing as it's already been hijacked, fuck Trump.


I think Pie answered your question. Seems that anything bad or threatening to the US starts and ends with Ms Clinton as the bad actor.



Flaming Pie said:


> Many nations have already labeled the muslim brotherhood a terrorist funding organization. Kind of relevant when their orgs have the ear of our politicians.
> 
> Comey has several connections to hillary through HSBC bank and Lockheed Martin defense contractor.


To recap, The Orca,
,







a 300 pound former Mexican wrestler had a sex change after realizing he liked being mounted and became Agent Pie, a top secret agent working for Focus on the Family and the top secret association of agents, EATM (Evangelicals Against Terrorism by Muslims) to uncover dastardly deeds of Clinton, liberals and Islamic terrorists, who in fact are all the peoples of Islam worldwide.

So, you see, FBI director Comey who completely ignored the fact that Hillary Clinton has an entire closet filled with skeletons, some of which were collected when Clinton was as young as 2 years old, is a Muslim spy working with the Muslim Brotherhood and the Clinton Foundation to grow Muslim terrorists worldwide but especially in Haiti where they have subliminal messages piped into the clothing factories that are filled with indigent women who are working at whatever wage Bathory Clinton feels like paying them, which is below Haiti's minimum wage but the Clinton foundation pushed waivers through Haitian officials corrupted with Afghani opium and Mexican meth that is produced in the Clinton Foundation "experimental" farms that are tended by children raised from fetuses collected at Planned Parenthood and DNA modified so that they all look like Bill and Hillary Clinton mini-mes.

Pie's adventures will now continue:


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Redheads more attractive than Pie.




















Thank you.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 29, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think Pie answered your question. Seems that anything bad or threatening to the US starts and ends with Ms Clinton as the bad actor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, I thought she wore a tin foil hat so people couldn't read her mind


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Wow, I thought she wore a tin foil hat so people couldn't read her mind


The tin foil is hidden under the mask. Personally, I had tin foil implanted under my scalp. It's easier that way.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> There are plent of muslim organizations in our country whose aim is just that.
> 
> Read about the muslim brotherhood and their stated mission.


LOL


----------



## tampee (Sep 29, 2016)

True I would not trust Hillary Clinton as a dishwasher let alone president.

Trump ain't great but he doesn't want to ban rifles like the last Clinton. Plus Hillary Clinton is married to a whore.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

tampee said:


> True I would not trust Hillary Clinton as a dishwasher let alone president.
> 
> Trump ain't great but he doesn't want to ban rifles like the last Clinton. Plus Hillary Clinton is married to a whore.


tell us more about how you think it's OK to have sex with 14 year old boys.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Holy fuck monkies Pie.
> 
> I just watched that. I was kinda wondering "where you were at".
> 
> ...


You are a simple-minded fool.

The man lays out the exact time line for the deletion of federal records. They get a subpoena, Cheryl mills calls combetta, combetta asks how to strip names from emails, he realizes later he fucked up, uses bleachbit, tries to delete postings about stripping data.

The director agreed with that. 

Every person who committed the crime of improper handling and deletion of federal records was given immunity but refused to testify.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a simple-minded fool.
> 
> The man lays out the exact time line for the deletion of federal records. They get a subpoena, Cheryl mills calls combetta, combetta asks how to strip names from emails, he realizes later he fucked up, uses bleachbit, tries to delete postings about stripping data.
> 
> ...


Oh. 







lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Polls, except CNN, show donald as the winner.


http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/main/2016/09/clinton-leads-in-key-battlegrounds-seen-as-big-debate-winner.html

LOL

OINK OINK


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

tampee said:


> True I would not fuck Hillary Clinton because she'd only laugh at my mini-cock and my job as a dishwasher.
> 
> Trump's great, he doesn't want to ban insanely-powered weapons like any sensible person would. Plus, I'm really into sucking white cock, the BIGGER the better. I tried sucking cop dick, but all of 'em were too tiny, like mine!


----------



## squarepush3r (Sep 29, 2016)

Hillary responsible for Harambe killing?


----------



## tampee (Sep 29, 2016)

Just cause I'm black I'm a dishwasher? Damn and I thought Trump supporters were the so called racists even though I haven't met a single white person who did not like some black music or athletes.

@Big_Lou


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3793032


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 29, 2016)

how much do you earn snitching on people ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> germany was a 98% christian nation when the holocaust began.


what's that got to do with you being an admitted snitch ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't offend muslims guys. It could very soon be against the law.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Isis wants this woman dead. She certainly is fearsome. Iraq has had enough it looks like.
 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/1877199/merciless-iraqi-housewife-beheads-and-cooks-isis-fighters-to-avenge-her-familys-death-making-her-terror-groups-most-wanted/


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't offend muslims guys. It could very soon be against the law.


what do you think of the fact that one of your main cheerleaders is a guy with a neo-nazi tattoo across his back?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what do you think of the fact that one of your main cheerleaders is a guy with a neo-nazi tattoo across his back?


I'll tell you how I feel about it. If you want.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Don't offend muslims guys. It could very soon be against the law.


How does it feel to know Trump would call you Miss Piggy.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a simple-minded fool.
> 
> The man lays out the exact time line for the deletion of federal records. They get a subpoena, Cheryl mills calls combetta, combetta asks how to strip names from emails, he realizes later he fucked up, uses bleachbit, tries to delete postings about stripping data.
> 
> ...


I am so disgusted with our government. The supreme court, the IRS, the FBI and many other departments have been shown to be blatantly political and/or corrupt and willing to operate outside of their own rules to either excuse or allow unconstitutional behavior.

The government long ago stopped serving the people and now exclusively serves itself along with special interests. And it is getting bad to the point of being obvious to the average citizen that takes a minute to pay attention.

And everyone who is for Hillary is aiding and abetting the corruption.

Which is so weird to find on a weed growers site, you would think a lot of people here would be for freedom and independence rather than crony capitalism, corruption, and a government that lies with no consequences.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Jews are fleeing europe. Wonder why...

A poll by the French Institute of Public Opinion in January showed 43% of France's Jewish Community are considering a move to Israel, and 51% said they have "been threatened" because they are Jewish.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/09/28/french-jewish-community-anti-semitism-israel/91217480/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

http://nypost.com/2016/09/28/the-fbis-hillary-email-probe-is-looking-even-more-like-a-coverup/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jews are fleeing europe. Wonder why...
> 
> A poll by the French Institute of Public Opinion in January showed 43% of France's Jewish Community are considering a move to Israel, and 51% said they have "been threatened" because they are Jewish.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/09/28/french-jewish-community-anti-semitism-israel/91217480/


Imagine. Jews moving to Israel.

And you have decided that this means what?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Meffica was still worse.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Imagine. Jews moving to Israel.
> 
> And you have decided that this means what?


It says it right in the quote dumbass.

51% left because they feel threatened for being jewish.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It says it right in the quote dumbass.
> 
> 51% left because they feel threatened for being jewish.


aaaaand


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> aaaaand


Read it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read it.


you must be kidding.

I watched six minutes of nonsense earlier at your urging. It was useless grandstanding and hot air.

There is no fact that cannot be spun into something utterly wrong and you have no ability to distinguish between fact and interpretation. Somebody gave you a one sided view that probably has some truth to it and you cannot conceive of another explanation. 

You are brain-washed. The next four years are going to be hard on you. Remember what I said.

So does your husband support you in this or are you running off the rails?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Read it.


Do you have any problems with the way Trump speaks on women ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Fuck it!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> you must be kidding.
> 
> I watched six minutes of nonsense earlier at your urging. It was useless grandstanding and hot air.
> 
> ...


My husband is a trump supporter. I also didnt have to explain the video with comey to him. He understood it perfectly. Unlike you.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband is a trump supporter. I also didnt have to explain the video with comey to him. He understood it perfectly. Unlike you.


your husband is either a rapist murderer or drug dealer and he will be shot walking down the street, so says Trump


----------



## testiclees (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fuck it!


In Trumps own (bitch like, shit scented, imbecile delivery) words:

Then he called my editor in Philadelphia, Craig Stock. Now it was Craig’s turn to “Hold for Mr. Trump.”

"Craig was treated to the same Trumpian wordplay, but got an added treat. Trump referred to me as “that cunt.”

Craig, a calm Iowan, asked Trump what was wrong with the story. He explained that _The Inquirer_ would run a correction if the paper had made an error.

Trump snapped that he didn’t read the story.

“No one reads the story,” the 41-year-old blustered. “I read the headline and I didn’t like it.”

Craig suggested that he read the story, then call him back if there were any problems.

He did not hear back from Trump."
~~~~~~~~~~

*The frustrated and feeble love this broken ass silver spooned pussy*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

For or against hamas/hezbollah?




I am against.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> For or against hamas/hezbollah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remind me so much of Sky its unreal


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husband is a trump supporter. I also didnt have to explain the video with comey to him. He understood it perfectly. Unlike you.


Ok. So you both have a screw loose. That's good. You are more likely to be able to keep him around for a while. 

After the election, pay close attention to his level of interest. If it starts to wane, consider trying to get a life.

I understood the video. I understood it perfectly well. You think it is important. It isn't.

I am sorry that you have no head for complex subjects or nuance or contradictions. Try not to kill anybody because of it. Just live your lives in grumbling peace and leave the innocents alone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jews are fleeing europe. Wonder why...
> 
> A poll by the French Institute of Public Opinion in January showed 43% of France's Jewish Community are considering a move to Israel, and 51% said they have "been threatened" because they are Jewish.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/09/28/french-jewish-community-anti-semitism-israel/91217480/


france has a long history of anti-semitism. you are really not bright. maybe try talking to a jew first, mrs. piggy.

OINK OINK!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your husband is either a rapist murderer or drug dealer and he will be shot walking down the street, so says Trump


No! It is not certain. Only likely.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

@Flaming Pie

you should feel stupid because you are stupid.

but that's the slap in the face: those who are wisest also harbor the most doubts, whereas those who are ignorant have no problem proclaiming it loudly.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antisemitism_in_21st-century_France#Public_opinion_surveys


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> france has a long history of anti-semitism. you are really not bright. maybe try talking to a jew first, mrs. piggy.
> 
> OINK OINK!


Not to mention the fact that France colonized Arab lands. So there are a lot of Arabs there. Arab-Jew animosity is not a real news flash because we didn't start learning about the world 12 months ago.

She's gone. But I sense she is going farther and faster than the husband and has not perceived it yet.

The next four years are going to be hard. Probably eight.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


You are so clueless. You need to start hanging out at Breitbart. It will bring you to your destiny quicker and spare us this dreck.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Flaming Pie
> 
> you should feel stupid because you are stupid.
> 
> ...


She's married to a drug-dealing, murderous, border-jumping terrorist that is only here to LEECH from our 'murican system, what did you EXPECT??


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not to mention the fact that France colonized Arab lands. So there are a lot of Arabs there. Arab-Jew animosity is not a real news flash because we didn't start learning about the world 12 months ago.
> 
> She's gone. But I sense she is going farther and faster than the husband and has not perceived it yet.
> 
> The next four years are going to be hard. Probably eight.


a person could have started immersing oneself in geopolitical issues two weeks ago and be more up to speed on simple facts like this than pie.

hell, possibly two days.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey @Flaming Pie . Did you ever go to college? I am curious if you have a clue what an institution of higher learning is like first hand.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> She's married to a drug-dealing, murderous, border-jumping terrorist that is only here to LEECH from our 'murican system, what did you EXPECT??


Lou! Chill! there is a possibility he is not, so I hear. You tell me.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a person could have started immersing oneself in geopolitical issues two weeks ago and be more up to speed on simple facts like this than pie.
> 
> hell, possibly two days.


She has no foundation. Dolan has Foundation. srsly


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lou! Chill! there is a possibility he is not, so I hear. You tell me.


Well, it's what I HEARD. I'M not saying it, but people are (sniff) talking. I dunnnoooo. (sniff) Trust me. 



The biggest.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She has no foundation. Dolan has Foundation. srsly


this is the second time in two days that she appears to be totally ignorant of the fact that europe colonized the middle east and drew all the funny lines in the sand.

without such a simple understanding of basic historical facts, one is left vulnerable to the racist fear-mongering propaganda of someone like hitler. i mean trump.

education is key.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No! It is not certain. Only likely.


I stand corrected


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey @Flaming Pie . Did you ever go to college? I am curious if you have a clue what an institution of higher learning is like first hand.


HELL NAW !!!! to damn stupid
She has been watching a lot of history lately


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is the second time in two days that she appears to be totally ignorant of the fact that europe colonized the middle east and drew all the funny lines in the sand.
> 
> without such a simple understanding of basic historical facts, one is left vulnerable to the racist fear-mongering propaganda of someone like hitler. i mean trump.
> 
> education is key.


Inferior genes?


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> She's married to a drug-dealing, murderous, border-jumping terrorist that is only here to LEECH from our 'murican system, what did you EXPECT??


you forgot rapist...probably how she got pregnant


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> HELL NAW !!!! to damn stupid
> She has been watching a lot of history lately


Yeah, I knew it was rhetorical as soon as I sent it. I did not watch the "Liberal students at UCLA" video but I can tell she is totally unaware of the context.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you forgot rapist...probably how she got pregnant


Nope. A woman can't get pregnant through rape. Their bodies have a way of dealing with it. Like a duck. I think it is a semen plug though.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> this is the second time in two days that she appears to be totally ignorant of the fact that europe colonized the middle east and drew all the funny lines in the sand.
> 
> without such a simple understanding of basic historical facts, one is left vulnerable to the racist fear-mongering propaganda of someone like hitler. i mean trump.
> 
> education is key.


She has not gotten to that part of history. She still "watching" the bible part of history.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Hey @Flaming Pie . Did you ever go to college? I am curious if you have a clue what an institution of higher learning is like first hand.


Public Assistance University.

Y'know, as in milking from the system, just like those filthy MEXICANS and MUSLIMS are coming here to do!!

I am a bit concerned, though, because by 2025 we'll all be speaking Russian and fighting for food in the streets, that is IF we aren't all dying of Chinese A.I.D.S. -- THANX, KLINTON!!


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 29, 2016)

Ouch !!




http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/in-hacked-audio-hillary-clinton-rethinks-obama’s-nuclear-upgrade-plan/ar-BBwOl7P?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Fuck it!


^^Yeeeahhh. Fuuuuukit (snicker)




The wingnut teabagger Republican Party and the monster they created, Benedict Donald are distorting and destroying American values.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 29, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She has no foundation. Dolan has Foundation. srsly


Welfare is so fab


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 29, 2016)

http://m.clarionproject.org/analysis/declassified-pages-link-muslim-brotherhood-911-network


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://m.clarionproject.org/analysis/declassified-pages-link-muslim-brotherhood-911-network


the southern poverty law center has them classified as a hate group.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the southern poverty law center has them classified as a hate group.


I will take the word of the SPLC before Pie's assertion of "some countries".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 29, 2016)

"Education has been widely discredited" - Pie


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 29, 2016)

One of our monthly boxes came today! Ooooo....







....And oddballs:


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Well, it's what I HEARD. I'M not saying it, but people are (sniff) talking. I dunnnoooo. (sniff) Trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest.


LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jews are fleeing europe. Wonder why...
> 
> A poll by the French Institute of Public Opinion in January showed 43% of France's Jewish Community are considering a move to Israel, and 51% said they have "been threatened" because they are Jewish.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2016/09/28/french-jewish-community-anti-semitism-israel/91217480/


Yeah threats and hate crimes against Jews happens a lot in this country too. Anti Semites are shit. People need to start recognizing each other as people. Religion has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 29, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://m.clarionproject.org/analysis/declassified-pages-link-muslim-brotherhood-911-network


Yep, just like it says. George W screwed the pooch when it came to US security during the early days of his presidency.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

"To open borders!"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah threats and hate crimes against Jews happens a lot in this country too. Anti Semites are shit. People need to start recognizing each other as people. Religion has nothing to do with it.


Muslims don't view jews as people.

They are “najusa” (feces, urine) — “a filthy impure dirty substance" to the muslims.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3793625
> "To open borders!"



 

Don't they look happy, a lot of people have been saying they were wife swapping that night.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Muslims don't view jews as people.
> 
> They are “najusa” (feces, urine) — “a filthy impure dirty substance" to the muslims.


You don't know shit, najusa pie. By they, you mean 1.5 billion people. What a bigoted moron you are.

Do you have any Muslims in your circle of friends? Have you worked with any? Do you know any Muslim women? I think not. You are clueless.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Trump violated the Cuba embargo, his foundation has no certification, he illegally bribed Pam bondi, and now he is up at 4 am tweeting about the sex tape of a girl he fat shamed.

Unhinged. Major meltdown. Get ready to cry, pie. This is bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You don't know shit, najusa pie. By they, you mean 1.5 billion people. What a bigoted moron you are.
> 
> Do you have any Muslims in your circle of friends? Have you worked with any? Do you know any Muslim women? I think not. You are clueless.


She thinks her fourth Reich rhetoric will distract from what a bad week Trump is having.

This week was so bad for Trump that we could see a 7 point swing against him.

Just ouch.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

The original Muslims think the Jews and Christians worthy of marriage, not the polytheists tho can't marry them


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

and now a judge rules that a video of him under deposition must be released.

i'm calling this election now. this is gonna hurt real bad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You don't know shit, najusa pie. By they, you mean 1.5 billion people. What a bigoted moron you are.
> 
> Do you have any Muslims in your circle of friends? Have you worked with any? Do you know any Muslim women? I think not. You are clueless.


My husbands family left iraq because of the intolerant muslims.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

Even hillary admits it is genocide. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2016/mar/10/middle-east-christians-label-genocide-hillary-clinton-european-parliament?0p19G=e?client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The original Muslims think the Jews and Christians worthy of marriage, not the polytheists tho can't marry them


If jews or christians convert, they can accept them in some cases. Otherwise no.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If jews or christians convert, they can accept them in some cases. Otherwise no.


so, no comment about trump's unhinged sex tape meltdown overnight?

his clearly illegal and felonious dealings in cuba, 6 months before he lied to the faces of cuban americans?

the fact that his foundation has no certification to accept donations whatsoever?

his illegal payment to pam bondi in a pay for play move to avoid prosecution for his fake, scammy university?

the fact that a tape of him taking the fifth and walking back his public lies under deposition has been ordered to be released?

this was a bad week for trump, pie. and now he's gonna have another even worse one.

OUCH


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/22/central-african-republic-verge-of-genocide


----------



## londonfog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Muslims don't view jews as people.
> 
> They are “najusa” (feces, urine) — “a filthy impure dirty substance" to the muslims.


Could you please STFU, until you know WTF you are talking about. Thank you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/10/central-african-republic-christian-militias-revenge

The seeds were sown in March last year when the Seleka, a largely Muslim rebel group, seized Bangui in a coup, installed the country's first Muslim president, Michel Djotodia, and terrorised the majority Christian population, killing men, women and children. In response, predominantly Christian forces known as the anti-balaka (balaka means machete in Sango, the local language) launched counterattacks against the Seleka and perceived Muslim collaborators.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My husbands family left iraq because of the intolerant muslims.


So, I don't know your back story. All I know is that your husband is Mexican. An Iraqi Mexican? Your MIL is what? You said Mexican. Then his father is Iraqi Christian? Just trying to keep things straight. Because you are a Trump supporter, I suspect you are lying.

I had a friend leave the US and move to Jordan because of intolerant Christians. He was Muslim and felt that his family was unsafe here. Does that make all Christians everywhere violently antagonistic to Muslims?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/10/central-african-republic-christian-militias-revenge
> 
> The seeds were sown in March last year when the Seleka, a largely Muslim rebel group, seized Bangui in a coup, installed the country's first Muslim president, Michel Djotodia, and terrorised the majority Christian population, killing men, women and children. In response, predominantly Christian forces known as the anti-balaka (balaka means machete in Sango, the local language) launched counterattacks against the Seleka and perceived Muslim collaborators.


so, my jewish mother in law is registering muslim immigrants to vote right now in the great state of colorado. all of them are hillary voters.

what's up with that, piehole?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Because you are a Trump supporter, I suspect you are lying.


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If jews or christians convert, they can accept them in some cases. Otherwise no.


There is no concept of converting in Islam, it is called reverting, they even consider Abraham to be a Muslim not a Jew, it's all very confusing tbh


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> There is no concept of converting in Islam, it is called reverting, they even consider Abraham to be a Muslim not a Jew, it's all very confusing tbh


It comes from the believe all are born Muslim and are only returning to what they were born


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> It comes from the believe all are born Muslim and are only returning to what they were born


Yes that's what I heard, they also revere all the Jewish prophets as Muslims, Mary mother of Jesus has the highest place for a woman in heaven and Jesus himself is going to save all the faithful Muslims eventually, this is why I am an atheist in the common sense but each to their own I find all religions interesting especially the Parsees but I will leave it there, most enc up as control paradigms oppressing both the faithful and the "infidels"
Gg4 11 weeks, homemade moonshine


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> The original Muslims think the Jews and Christians worthy of marriage, not the polytheists tho can't marry them


Actual scripture calls jews and christians idolaters.

135. And they say, “Be Jews or Christians, and you will be guided.” Say, “Rather, the religion of Abraham, the Monotheist; he was not an idolater.”

221. Do not marry idolatresses, unless they have believed. A believing maid is better than an idolatress, even if you like her. And do not marry idolaters, unless they have believed. A believing servant is better than an idolater, even if you like him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, I don't know your back story. All I know is that your husband is Mexican. An Iraqi Mexican? Your MIL is what? You said Mexican. Then his father is Iraqi Christian? Just trying to keep things straight. Because you are a Trump supporter, I suspect you are lying.
> 
> I had a friend leave the US and move to Jordan because of intolerant Christians. He was Muslim and felt that his family was unsafe here. Does that make all Christians everywhere violently antagonistic to Muslims?


His mother was born in mexico. His stepfather was born in iraq.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His mother was born in mexico. His stepfather was born in iraq.


his biological father is ????


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actual scripture calls jews and christians idolaters.
> 
> 135. And they say, “Be Jews or Christians, and you will be guided.” Say, “Rather, the religion of Abraham, the Monotheist; he was not an idolater.”
> 
> 221. Do not marry idolatresses, unless they have believed. A believing maid is better than an idolatress, even if you like her. And do not marry idolaters, unless they have believed. A believing servant is better than an idolater, even if you like him.


Sorry you are wrong about this, monotheists are accepted, idolaters are polytheists. You have to understand Islamic history, originally the qaaba in Mecca pre 7c was a shrine to over 300 gods, i.e the polytheist reference in Islamic theology, Christians and Jews were accepted monotheists, therefore Jews and Christians have never been considered as idolaters by the Muslims


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You don't know shit, najusa pie. By they, you mean 1.5 billion people. What a bigoted moron you are.
> 
> Do you have any Muslims in your circle of friends? Have you worked with any? Do you know any Muslim women? I think not. You are clueless.


Her ignorance/seething hatred of Muslims is causing me to despise her, sigh. As if the morbid Drumpf-worship wasn't enough of a reason....


----------



## zeddd (Sep 30, 2016)

Trump looks like he is in the early stages of Alzheimer's disease, he is Showing more aphasia, his meds are statins, he makes up vocabulary eg "bigly" etc, needs a plane to get around


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actual scripture calls jews and christians idolaters.
> 
> 135. And they say, “Be Jews or Christians, and you will be guided.” Say, “Rather, the religion of Abraham, the Monotheist; he was not an idolater.”
> 
> 221. Do not marry idolatresses, unless they have believed. A believing maid is better than an idolatress, even if you like her. And do not marry idolaters, unless they have believed. A believing servant is better than an idolater, even if you like him.


You actually disproved it with that. 

They're all Abrahamic religions.


----------



## londonfog (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> Trump looks like he is in the early stages of Alzheimer's disease, he is Showing more aphasia, his meds are statins, he makes up vocabulary eg "bigly" etc, needs a plane to get around


He is not saying bigly he is saying "big league", but yeah he diseased


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2016)

zeddd said:


> needs a plane to get around


Lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actual scripture calls jews and christians idolaters.
> 
> 135. And they say, “Be Jews or Christians, and you will be guided.” Say, “Rather, the religion of Abraham, the Monotheist; he was not an idolater.”
> 
> 221. Do not marry idolatresses, unless they have believed. A believing maid is better than an idolatress, even if you like her. And do not marry idolaters, unless they have believed. A believing servant is better than an idolater, even if you like him.


You are way too fucking boring for here now. You are quoting us scripture.

#radicalpie


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

Why did the lady at the liquor store card me this morning instead of telling me to stop double parking in handicapped spots? Why is Epitaph selling No Idea singles for $5 instead of the other way around? Why is Zedd making more sense than pie all of a sudden?

My world is slowly collapsing all around me...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Her ignorance/seething hatred of Muslims is causing me to despise her, sigh. As if the morbid Drumpf-worship wasn't enough of a reason....


It saddens me more than anything else.


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actual scripture calls jews and christians idolaters.
> 
> .


Yeah well, I don't know about jews, but maybe those scriptures have a point:


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> His mother was born in mexico. His stepfather was born in iraq.


OK, thanks for the answer. 

Iraq is a pretty hostile place for Christians, no doubt about it. Also hostile for a lot of other faiths. If Islam is the root of that hostility, how come the same problems aren't present in other nations with the majority in Islam. Indonesia, for example. Also, how come these problems only arise now. People lived very comfortably together for about a thousand years. 

When a theory is proven wrong it must be discarded and a search for a better theory begins. This is the only for people to progress.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I probably would be lynched myself if I was back in the Jim crow days. Being a "race traitor" to the KKK.


Damn right,the Democratic Party would have lynched you quicker than ants to a picnic .

Nothing is off limits for the radicals who created the Ku Klux Klan,that would be a great debate question topic for Hillary KKK Klinton,why did she allow herself to be mentored by an admitted racist grand cyclops,why did she swoon over him calling him the salt of the earth,why did she claim men like him made murica great .

Three decades of theft,incompetence & murder is Hillary's legacy .


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

@Illinois - Did they ban your panhead account? Is that why you are so super buttfrustrated and pissy? Is that why you have engaged in this social justice war against the dems here? 

You know you can just start a fresh account with the same name and people will probably not only welcome you back, but respect you. I can tell you, hiding behind a sock isn't scoring your team any points at all, dude. 

Praise Alah.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

First of all, why did you delete your comment, bro? it was a fair observation. But, If you don't think it's teams, then I have a shocking revelation for you. We live in a 2 party system. That means someone always loses. If their team wants to engage in a social justice war against dems, that is their business. But, my last statement stands. Hiding behind a fake account to bitch and moan about members on the opposite team here while talking about honesty and being upfront, then that makes them salty hypocrites, doesn't it?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Sep 30, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah well, I don't know about jews, but maybe those scriptures have a point:


Definately a point there...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Damn right,the Democratic Party would have lynched you quicker than ants to a picnic .
> 
> Nothing is off limits for the radicals who created the Ku Klux Klan,that would be a great debate question topic for Hillary KKK Klinton,why did she allow herself to be mentored by an admitted racist grand cyclops,why did she swoon over him calling him the salt of the earth,why did she claim men like him made murica great .
> 
> Three decades of theft,incompetence & murder is Hillary's legacy .


yeah, they should ask her why she was mentored by a guy with a 100% NAACP rating. that'll hurt her bad.

then they can ask why every single white supremacy group, including the KKK, is supporting trump.

show us a picture of your neo-nazi tattoo.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3793908
> 
> First of all, why did you delete your comment, bro? it was a fair observation. But, If you don't think it's teams, then I have a shocking revelation for you. We live in a 2 party system. That means someone always loses. If their team wants to engage in a social justice war against dems, that is their business. But, my last statement stands. Hiding behind a fake account to bitch and moan about members on the opposite team here while talking about honesty and being upfront, then that makes them salty hypocrites, doesn't it?


I deleted it because it wasn't worth the onslaught of replys I was going to get.everyone likes to call people sock puppets on here but it seems to be the same ppl liking eachother posts are the real puppets.pretty sad when members don't feel comfortable expressing opinions on here.I like this site,there's cool members who like to talk growing,that's what I'll stick to.these political threads on this site are like a bad car wreck though....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Damn right,the Democratic Party would have lynched you quicker than ants to a picnic .


You must be referring to the 1930's to early '60's SOUTHERN Democratic Party, that has evolved into the Republican Base.

You are a student of selective history.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> I deleted it because it wasn't worth the onslaught of replys I was going to get.everyone likes to call people sock puppets on here but it seems to be the same ppl liking eachother posts are the real puppets.pretty sad when members don't feel comfortable expressing opinions on here.I like this site,there's cool members who like to talk growing,that's what I'll stick to.these political threads on this site are like a bad car wreck though....


----------



## Walter9999 (Sep 30, 2016)

This whole thing is like watching Hillary (the Roadrunner) defeat every dumbfuck scheme that Donald (Wile.E. Coyote) can dream up...except he's using Trump-branded gadgets instead of good old Acme. Same result though...everything hilariously blows up in his face!!! Carry On


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 30, 2016)

@naturegirl - Just the fact that you know that term makes me weary of you are trying to get out of this section. Every other month a "new" poster comes in here crying about how socks are mistreated. They almost ALWAYS wind up being a previous poster with a grudge. So who was your original account before you got banned?


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 30, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> @naturegirl - Just the fact that you know that term makes me weary of you are trying to get out of this section. Every other month a "new" poster comes in here crying about how socks are mistreated. They almost ALWAYS wind up being a previous poster with a grudge. So who was your original account before you got banned?


Well I'm not a previous poster,Cap.


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> I deleted it because it wasn't worth the onslaught of replys I was going to get.everyone likes to call people sock puppets on here but it seems to be the same ppl liking eachother posts are the real puppets.pretty sad when members don't feel comfortable expressing opinions on here.I like this site,there's cool members who like to talk growing,that's what I'll stick to.these political threads on this site are like a bad car wreck though....


Maybe, just maybe, it's not an issue of "democratic socks", maybe it's an issue of terrible people being on the *wrong* side of history.

Just a zany theory.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3786343
> 
> Dang. Look at all those self-hating blacks and latinos voting against their best interest!
> 
> *sarcasm* <--- for the snowflakes in the audience


trump just pulled 3% support with black voters according to the latest fox news poll.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/interactive/2016/09/30/full-fox-news-poll-results-30/

you are fucking dumb, pie.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 30, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> .these political threads on this site are like a bad car wreck .


make no mistake,these political threads are the most important intended function of this site.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> make no mistake,these political threads are the most important intended function of this site.


that's absurd


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Stfu snitch,funny how every snitch like you has a reason to justify them snitching on others for their own benefit .
> 
> too many growers doing time due to snitches like you for you to be on a site with thousands of growers not wanting to be snitched on .
> 
> Take your good tellin ass back to fagbook with your snitch rat buddies .




What's it like getting punked for five years in prison ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 30, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> What's it like getting punked for five years in prison ?


feels a lot better than being a snitch like the snitch you defend at all costs .

how's it feel to look up to a snitch ?

where I come from snitches are equal to pedo's so good luck with your buddy who's a snitch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yhe'll call men's employers & demand they be fired because they hurt his feelings


i didn't demand anything. i asked if they were aware that one of their self-identified employees was saying racist shit on social media.

apparently they weren't.

he's not one of their employees anymore. you angry?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i didn't demand anything. i asked if they were aware that one of their self-identified employees was saying racist shit on social media.
> 
> apparently they weren't.
> 
> he's not one of their employees anymore. you angry?


yeah,right on snitch Sissy 

all you informant types have your own special method for intelligence gathering .


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> What's it like getting punked for five years in prison ?


He knows the feeling well....


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yeah,right on snitch Sissy
> 
> all you informant types have your own special method for intelligence gathering .


and all you loser neo-nazis have a special method for intelligence avoidance.


----------



## Justin-case (Sep 30, 2016)

Buck can defend himself just fine. I just wanted to know how you liked getting punked for five long years. Missing any spokes in the old wheel ? Lmao


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 30, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Buck can defend himself just fine. I just wanted to know how you liked getting punked for five long years. Missing any spokes in the old wheel ? Lmao


I've only been here a short time but you've got to understand: For whatever reason, whenever a reasonable (or even somewhat reasonable) person 'clashes' with lunatic right-wingers, it's all LINKED to some sort of 'cult/alt accounts of UB!!', lol. He seems to be some sort of go-to person/fall guy in the war sock community....as a kid of the 70s it's _surreal_ at times...

Back to smoking/drinking/playing with dogs - carry on...


----------



## Fogdog (Sep 30, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Definately a point there...


Hey, @Flaming Pie see that guy with his hands together and what looks like an glass fishbowl over his head? Idolator. Yes indeedy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hey, @Flaming Pie see that guy with his hands together and what looks like an glass fishbowl over his head? Idolator. Yes indeedy.


It is an artistic rendering of the crucifixion.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/01/john-kerry-suggests-syrian-elections-include-assad-as-hospitals/

US officials said they were seeing signs that thousands of troops from across the Shia world - including Syrian regime soldiers, Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Hizbollah fighters, Iraqi militiamen and Afghan mercenaries - were massing for a final assault on Aleppo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/01/john-kerry-suggests-syrian-elections-include-assad-as-hospitals/
> 
> US officials said they were seeing signs that thousands of troops from across the Shia world - including Syrian regime soldiers, Iranian Revolutionary Guards, Hizbollah fighters, Iraqi militiamen and Afghan mercenaries - were massing for a final assault on Aleppo.


(check out sex tape)


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is an artistic rendering of the crucifixion.


no, the guy at the bottom of the cross, worshiping a person. That's an idolator. Christians are idolaters because the worship statues representing people and crucifixes.

Like this:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> no, the guy at the bottom of the cross, worshiping a person. That's an idolator. Christians are idolaters because the worship statues representing people and crucifixes.
> 
> Like this:


It is a reminder of the sacrifice. People don't worship the menorah and neither do they worship the crucifix.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a reminder of the sacrifice. People don't worship the menorah and neither do they worship the crucifix.


(check out sex tape)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

Pretty much how I feel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pretty much how I feel.


are you still shrieking about benghazi? 

jesusfuck.

(check out sex tape)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pretty much how I feel.


Lol


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a reminder of the sacrifice. People don't worship the menorah and neither do they worship the crucifix.


Have you ever fantasies about Jesus cocking you whilst your husband ate you ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Have you ever fantasies about Jesus cocking you whilst your husband ate you ?


Haven't had fantasies about anyone for a while.

Edit: testing tincture.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and all you loser neo-nazis have a special method for intelligence avoidance.


put it in your thesis Dr snitch .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

meanwhile Hillary calls Millennials " Basement Dwellers " & back stabs the fuck out of them


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> meanwhile Hillary calls Millennials " Basement Dwellers " & back stabs the fuck out of them


"basement dwellers", eh?

since you put it in quotes, she must have literally said that, right?

you're not lying to us now, are ya neo-nazi?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> back stabs the fuck out of them


Sounds more like your user name


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Have had fantasies about anyone for a while.


so you have fantasized about it, just not in awhile. Interesting


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a reminder of the sacrifice. People don't worship the menorah and neither do they worship the crucifix.


Yeah sure. That's what you say. But I see pictures all the time of people doing the weirdest stuff with crosses -- now keep your mind out of the gutter, not that.

I mean carrying it around, laying prostrate in front of one, mounting a cross with a little figure of a man nailed to it on a wall in their homes, the crucifix or the cross is front and center of every house of Christian worship that I've ever seen and you deny worshiping an idol. Christians, you say, don't worship an Idol and I'm supposed to believe it. Just like Muslims say that Islam is the religion of peace and expect you to believe it. Well you don't. But they say it is. And Christians don't worship the cross as an idol, you say so. And I'm supposed to believe you?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 1, 2016)

This thread needs to be renamed "Hillary can't be touched"...

She cant stop, Hammer-time!

Despite all the Republicans trying trying...

Can't touch this...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Buck can defend himself just fine. I just wanted to know how you liked getting punked for five long years. Missing any spokes in the old wheel ? Lmao


How do u know buck can or can't anything,you've been here 11 days now,on day 1 you surgically implanted your lips on bucks helmet 

Defending a known snitch on week 1,yeah your a hard core stand up dude ! 

More like a gobbler


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> This thread needs to be renamed "Hillary can't be touched"...
> 
> She cant stop, Hammer-time!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure a crime spree showing itself to be the biggest RICO case ever seen by Americans is a selling point for Hillary.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> How do u know buck can or can't anything,you've been here 11 days now,on day 1 you surgically implanted your lips on bucks helmet
> 
> Defending a known snitch on week 1,yeah your a hard core stand up dude !
> 
> More like a gobbler


a sock puppet criticizing a sock puppet for being a sock puppet.

now i've seen it all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I'm not sure a crime spree showing itself to be the biggest RICO case ever seen by Americans is a selling point for Hillary.


trump is on trial for RICO violations in multiple states right now. and he made illegal donations to pam bondi and greg abbott to avoid prosecution in two other states.

show us your neo-nazi tattoo.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still shrieking about benghazi?
> 
> jesusfuck.
> 
> (check out sex tape)


quit making excuses for the horrors of Islam & sharia unclesnitch !

check out how the real everyday religion of piece you love treats 9 year old "wives" after they beat them & force them to prostitute.

Hillary supports this as you do & cant be trusted .





unrivaled brutality with zero western christian equal .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a sock puppet criticizing a sock puppet for being a sock puppet.
> 
> now i've seen it all.


don't you want to tell on him real quick like ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> a sock puppet criticizing a sock puppet for being a sock puppet.
> 
> now i've seen it all.


Even Palin supporters were smarter than this crop of dunces.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah sure. That's what you say. But I see pictures all the time of people doing the weirdest stuff with crosses -- now keep your mind out of the gutter, not that.
> 
> I mean carrying it around, laying prostrate in front of one, mounting a cross with a little figure of a man nailed to it on a wall in their homes, the crucifix or the cross is front and center of every house of Christian worship that I've ever seen and you deny worshiping an idol. Christians, you say, don't worship an Idol and I'm supposed to believe it. Just like Muslims say that Islam is the religion of peace and expect you to believe it. Well you don't. But they say it is. And Christians don't worship the cross as an idol, you say so. And I'm supposed to believe you?


I do agree that that some Christians take the whole cross thing a little far. Catholics are really bad about this. Praying to Mary, the Saints and asking forgiveness from the priest, who are all men. Nothing wrong with having religious motifs but when you give them power and pray to them it becomes an Idol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Hillary is such a career criminal she won't even debate without cheating,her earpiece has been spotted,her wireless transmitter under her pants suit spotted,her podium swept clean of all evidence by her echelon,and her hand signals have been called out .

Everything Hillary is connected with is part of the long con,Hillary can't be trusted


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> don't you want to tell on him real quick like ?




Tell us more about your white pride tatoos ,and what is was like getting punked for 5 years in prison


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary is such a career criminal she won't even debate without cheating,her earpiece has been spotted,her wireless transmitter under her pants suit spotted,her podium swept clean of all evidence by her echelon,and her hand signals have been called out .
> 
> Everything Hillary is connected with is part of the long con,Hillary can't be trusted




Nothing changes the fact that Dolan sucked at the debate, unprepared, no stamina ,sad.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Nothing changes the fact that Dolan sucked at the debate, unprepared, no stamina ,sad.


kinda hard to prepare to debate a team of 700 echelons with microphones in Hillary's ear,a moderator who has prearranged signals with Hillary,and serves her softballs while phrasing questions to Trump where the moderator himself calls Trump a racist .

yep,a real win for Hillary & none of you sjw's are smart enough to see the after effects,with every Clinton scam more n more voters flee the democratic party,I will never vote democrat again & the polls prove " I am millions " .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> kinda hard to prepare to debate a team of 700 echelons with microphones in Hillary's ear,a moderator who has prearranged signals with Hillary,and serves her softballs while phrasing questions to Trump where the moderator himself calls Trump a racist .
> 
> yep,a real win for Hillary & none of you sjw's are smart enough to see the after effects,with every Clinton scam more n more voters flee the democratic party,I will never vote democrat again & the polls prove " I am millions " .



the absolute epitome of ignorance...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Tell us more about your white pride tatoos ,and what is was like getting punked for 5 years in prison


Yeah OK bucky boy  how's it feel to be "the " snitch of riu ?

tell us how many different windows your logged onto at once


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> kinda hard to prepare to debate a team of 700 echelons with microphones in Hillary's ear,a moderator who has prearranged signals with Hillary,and serves her softballs while phrasing questions to Trump where the moderator himself calls Trump a racist .
> 
> yep,a real win for Hillary & none of you sjw's are smart enough to see the after effects,with every Clinton scam more n more voters flee the democratic party,I will never vote democrat again & the polls prove " I am millions " .


the polls swung in hillary's favor though.

show us a picture of your neo-nazi tattoos.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Yeah OK bucky boy  how's it feel to be "the " snitch of riu ?
> 
> tell us how many different windows your logged onto at once


I'd like to see the racist tatoo. Own it.


what's the point of being an asshole if you don't show it?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> kinda hard to prepare to debate a team of 700 echelons with microphones in Hillary's ear,a moderator who has prearranged signals with Hillary,and serves her softballs while phrasing questions to Trump where the moderator himself calls Trump a racist .
> 
> yep,a real win for Hillary & none of you sjw's are smart enough to see the after effects,with every Clinton scam more n more voters flee the democratic party,I will never vote democrat again & the polls prove " I am millions " .



It only took one person to make Dolan suck.... Himself , unprepared, pathetic.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Yeah OK bucky boy  how's it feel to be "the " snitch of riu ?
> 
> tell us how many different windows your logged onto at once



The closest you ever got to a prison ,was the time you watched a scarred straight marathon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

trump CHOKED.

and then had a complete meltdown which is still continuing as we speak.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 1, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'd like to see the racist tatoo. Own it.
> 
> 
> what's the point of being an asshole if you don't show it?



Yeah, he should put the pride back in white pride. Show us the tat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

he's such a pussy.

all talk and neo-nazi tattoos, no pride.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> The closest you ever got to a prison ,was the time you watched a scarred straight marathon.


He drove by one on a motorcycle once. Saw a guard in a tower.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump CHOKED.
> 
> and then had a complete meltdown which is still continuing as we speak.


He is losing friends as we speak. If he is tweeting at 3:15 am about Miss Universe, imagine what his emails look like. TRUMP! has been ripping into every Republican that dares admit that he choked.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Yeah, he should put the pride back in white pride. Show us the tat.


No class.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He is losing friends as we speak. If he is tweeting at 3:15 am about Miss Universe, imagine what his emails look like. TRUMP! has been ripping into every Republican that dares admit that he choked.


CraZy ShiT


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey @londonfog how is yet son doing?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Hey @londonfog how is yet son doing?


why ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> why ?


Was just curious been thinking about him hoping he's doing ok.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Was just curious been thinking about him hoping he's doing ok.


guy you dont even know me. You some kind of internet pervert


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> guy you dont even know me. You some kind of internet pervert


Na homie I told you I would pray for him. Just trying to be thoughtful. Sorry if I offended you I apologize.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> Na homie I told you I would pray for him. Just trying to be thoughtful. Sorry if I offended you I apologize.


Pray for yourself


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the polls swung in hillary's favor though.
> 
> show us a picture of your neo-nazi tattoos.


But why isn't she 50 points ahead in the polls?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> But why isn't she 50 points ahead in the polls?


Why isn't your IQ 50 points higher?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> But why isn't she 50 points ahead in the polls?


why can't trump crack a ceiling of 40% in the polls?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 1, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Why isn't your IQ 50 points higher?


It's hard for a woman to be tough and likeable.

Sad face


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary is such a career criminal she won't even debate without cheating,her earpiece has been spotted,her wireless transmitter under her pants suit spotted,her podium swept clean of all evidence by her echelon,and her hand signals have been called out .
> 
> Everything Hillary is connected with is part of the long con,Hillary can't be trusted


Career criminals. Doesn't a person have to commit a criminal offense in order to be a criminal? 

You sure do cry a lot.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I do agree that that some Christians take the whole cross thing a little far. Catholics are really bad about this. Praying to Mary, the Saints and asking forgiveness from the priest, who are all men. Nothing wrong with having religious motifs but when you give them power and pray to them it becomes an Idol.


My point is, that whether or not the act of kneeling in front of an alter with a crucifix on it and praying to God or Jesus is idolatry depends on faith. A person of faith can believe that the crucifix is an idol and be just as correct as @Flaming Pie who "sees it as a reminder" and not an idol. This kind of belief is a matter of faith. 

Much of anti-Islamic fervor by Fundamentalist or Evangelical Christians in this country stem from misunderstandings that begins with rejecting another person's belief. The same would go for Fundamentalist Muslim people as well but they don't seem to show up much on a pot board.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump CHOKED.
> 
> and then had a complete meltdown which is still continuing as we speak.


Maybe Trump will finally drop the big hammer at his next 3 am Twitter and claim that "Hillary killed my cat". Maybe something else. Any guesses?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe Trump will finally drop the big hammer at his next 3 am Twitter and claim that "Hillary killed my cat". Maybe something else. Any guesses?


well, his taxes just got leaked. so there is gonna be some kind of a meltdown. but it will take fox news a week to report on it, so he won't know until then.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well, his taxes just got leaked. so there is gonna be some kind of a meltdown. but it will take fox news a week to report on it, so he won't know until then.


He could drop the bombshell about his oldest son. "Bill Clinton fathered Donald Jr".


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> My point is, that whether or not the act of kneeling in front of an alter with a crucifix on it and praying to God or Jesus is idolatry depends on faith. A person of faith can believe that the crucifix is an idol and be just as correct as @Flaming Pie who "sees it as a reminder" and not an idol. This kind of belief is a matter of faith.
> 
> Much of anti-Islamic fervor by Fundamentalist or Evangelical Christians in this country stem from misunderstandings that begins with rejecting another person's belief. The same would go for Fundamentalist Muslim people as well but they don't seem to show up much on a pot board.


I think in the end all peoples of all faiths are only human and make mistakes. Human beings are capable of the most amazing acts of love but are also capable of the most putrid acts of hatred and evil. I don't have much compassion for so called Christians who hate people for their mistakes. I was always taught love the sinner but hate the sin. But that just me


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe Trump will finally drop the big hammer at his next 3 am Twitter and claim that "Hillary killed my cat". Maybe something else. Any guesses?


He's going full retard. Will his brain trust be able to reverse it? Are they going to try? Are they figuring "in for a penny...?" This is a risky strategy that impoverishes this country at TRUMP!'s expense. That is kind of his MO.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's hard for a woman to be tough and likeable.
> 
> Sad face


Especially in light of the fact that women don't have stamina.

She has no stamina!

You need stamina <sniff>

TRUMP! has stamina!

Stamina!

<sniff>





Last chance to save your souls.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

The end gets really disgusting. There are so many human rights violations happening in the muslim countries.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The end gets really disgusting. There are so many human rights violations happening in the muslim countries.


Looks like Dolan isn't the only one going full retard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Well @Flaming Pie , I gave you the chance to repudiate the ridiculous crap that The Dolan's people are shitposting about Hillary - specifically, the so-called murders. And you didn't - so you own it.

You are as bad as any Hitler supporter - spreading lies and hatred to anybody mean enough to listen. There is blood on your hands. 

Blood on your hands, blood on your eyes, blood I don't even want to think about it. You tell me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

http://m.clarionproject.org/analysis/pentagon-internal-struggle-over-calling-out-salafi-jihadism

“If you look at threat doctrine from that perspective, it’s a much bigger problem because it’s not just the violent jihadists, it’s the non-violent jihadists who support them,” one person knowledgeable about the National Military Strategy told The Washington Times. “Pretending there is no relationship between the violent jihadists and Islam isn’t going to win. We’re completely ignoring the war of ideas. We’re still in denial. We’re pretending the enemy doesn’t exist.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://m.clarionproject.org/analysis/pentagon-internal-struggle-over-calling-out-salafi-jihadism
> 
> “If you look at threat doctrine from that perspective, it’s a much bigger problem because it’s not just the violent jihadists, it’s the non-violent jihadists who support them,” one person knowledgeable about the National Military Strategy told The Washington Times. “Pretending there is no relationship between the violent jihadists and Islam isn’t going to win. We’re completely ignoring the war of ideas. We’re still in denial. We’re pretending the enemy doesn’t exist.”


Hillry klled my cat. Srsly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

Media is lying about syria and russia. UN and US only want regime change.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Media is lying about syria and russia. UN and US only want regime change.


Youre too fucking simple to estasblish ANY cred on a stoner forum. In fact your reviled as a hideous sow committed to the vilest of ignorant beliefs. How the fuck can you even consider uttering a word about intl affairs? Fucking clown.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre too fucking simple to estasblish ANY cred on a stoner forum. In fact your reviled as a hideous sow committed to the vilest of ignorant beliefs. How the fuck can you even consider uttering a word about intl affairs? Fucking clown.


Well said.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Media is lying about syria and russia. UN and US only want regime change.


What lies are you claiming the media are promulgating in some vast conspiracy? That's the heart of your thesis, that a vast conspiracy is behind the strife in Syria. Funny how you rail on about Muslim war crimes but ignore the Assad actions. This of course is how propaganda is packaged. 

Also, you are more and more drawn to Putin and Russian political support. Dictators are really good at manipulating messages. Just sayin

This is what hate groups in the US are doing more and more each day in the US. By supporting the kind of bigotry behind it, this act is on your head Pie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What lies are you claiming the media are promulgating in some vast conspiracy? That's the heart of your thesis, that a vast conspiracy is behind the strife in Syria. Funny how you rail on about Muslim war crimes but ignore the Assad actions. This of course is how propaganda is packaged.
> 
> Also, you are more and more drawn to Putin and Russian political support. Dictators are really good at manipulating messages. Just sayin
> 
> ...


Putin is one clever monkey. Using our own people's gullibilty against us.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Well @Flaming Pie , I gave you the chance to repudiate the ridiculous crap that The Dolan's people are shitposting about Hillary - specifically, the so-called murders. And you didn't - so you own it.
> 
> You are as bad as any Hitler supporter - spreading lies and hatred to anybody mean enough to listen. There is blood on your hands.
> 
> Blood on your hands, blood on your eyes, blood I don't even want to think about it. You tell me.


Yeah but is there blood coming out of her "wherever"?

3:00 AM and he's raging online about his microwiener/pageant-girl-in-a-porno-that's-not-really-even-HER-nor-a-porno (LOL), AND we get leaked tax forms! What a bonus treat these hours have been! We all KNEW a meltdown was on the way, but so QUICKLY?! These coming weeks are going to be a BLAST....thank you, repubs, thank you from the bottom of my entertainment-seeking heart ~ xoxoxoxox


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What lies are you claiming the media are promulgating in some vast conspiracy? That's the heart of your thesis, that a vast conspiracy is behind the strife in Syria. Funny how you rail on about Muslim war crimes but ignore the Assad actions. This of course is how propaganda is packaged.
> 
> Also, you are more and more drawn to Putin and Russian political support. Dictators are really good at manipulating messages. Just sayin
> 
> ...


Your blind trust in an obviously corrupt media, US, and UN is indicitive of your brain washing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your blind trust in an obviously corrupt media, US, and UN is indicitive of your brain washing.


Speaking of blind trusts, Dolan Jr. says putting TRUMP!'s assets into his children's hands is a blind trust.

Let's put Syria another way. Pretty much the rest of the world except Russia and Assad want to put an end to the war crimes Assad has commited. You are a dupe for Putin. A Putin-dupe.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your blind trust in an obviously corrupt media, US, and UN is indicitive of your brain washing.


So, laying prostrate in front of an crucifix opens your eyes does it? Opens your eyes to how 20,000 ISIS fighters represent all of Islam.

LOL the US and UN are indicative of somebody brainwashing me. What does that even mean? Good thing that I had a tin foil hat implanted over my skull to keep them from getting to me with insidious brain wave radiation during my sleep.

And now another message that you sponsor:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, laying prostrate in front of an crucifix opens your eyes does it? Opens your eyes to how 20,000 ISIS fighters represent all of Islam.
> 
> LOL the US and UN are indicative of somebody brainwashing me. What does that even mean? Good thing that I had a tin foil hat implanted over my skull to keep them from getting to me with insidious brain wave radiation during my sleep.
> 
> And now another message that you sponsor:


Your blind trust in them is. A comma means "and".


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Speaking of blind trusts, Dolan Jr. says putting TRUMP!'s assets into his children's hands is a blind trust.
> 
> Let's put Syria another way. Pretty much the rest of the world except Russia and Assad want to put an end to the war crimes Assad has commited. You are a dupe for Putin. A Putin-dupe.


 You obviously don't understand what is going on in Syria. The"Assad has to go" is regime change Neo con/ Neo liberal bullshit to bring total turmoil to Syria and Iraq and ultimately Iran

Who benefits maybe Bandar Bush? Maybe the greater Israel project? just use your head stop being so gullible and repeating mass media government propaganda


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 2, 2016)

Either way Clinton or Trump it won't make a difference when it comes to Syria.US forces have already attacked Syrian, Ash Carter will do it again soon.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

trump has klinefelter syndrome.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> You obviously don't understand what is going on in Syria. The"Assad has to go" is regime change Neo con/ Neo liberal bullshit to bring total turmoil to Syria and Iraq and ultimately Iran
> 
> Who benefits maybe Bandar Bush? Maybe the greater Israel project? just use your head stop being so gullible and repeating mass media government propaganda


Their must be minerals or oil for the Clinton's to take from those people


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Their must be minerals or oil for the Clinton's to take from those people


trump is the one calling to "take their oil", aka pillaging, aka an international war crime.

you dumb shits project on literally everything.

trump pays no taxes. enjoy defending that.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump is the one calling to "take their oil", aka pillaging, aka an international war crime.
> 
> you dumb shits project on literally everything.
> 
> trump pays no taxes. enjoy defending that.



The difference trump is only gonna take it from the people we are at war with,she will start wars to take the things she wants


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> trump is only gonna take it from the people we are at war with


that's called pillaging and is an international war crime you dumb shit.

project some more.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that's called pillaging and is an international war crime you dumb shit.
> 
> project some more.


What do you call the dem controlled heroin trade coming out of afganistan?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> What do you call the dem controlled heroin trade coming out of afganistan?


(check out sex tape)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> The difference trump is only gonna take it from the people we are at war with,she will start wars to take the things she wants


Hasn't America always done this?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your blind trust in them is. A comma means "and".


Who are "them"? Point me to one of their brainwashing messages. I've seen several of the ones you subscribe to but I don't think you are blind.

And now another message that you sponsor:






I wish I could say you were blind. But you know exactly what your hateful beliefs are supporting.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> What do you call the dem controlled heroin trade coming out of afganistan?


a lie


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who are "them"? Point me to one of their brainwashing messages. I've seen several of the ones you subscribe to but I don't think you are blind.
> 
> And now another message that you sponsor:
> 
> ...


Kebabs are delicious


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> a lie


O it's a lie that popie production has jumped 500% and our troops are guarding these fields...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> O it's a lie that popie production has jumped 500% and our troops are guarding these fields...


"dem controlled"

your penis is tiny. you are not good at arguing. your lies are transparent. your projection is pathetic. your racism is abhorrent. your homophobia betrays your latent homosexuality.

pretend to be black again.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

I might if it will shit you the fuck up for a while


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I might if it will shit you the fuck up for a while


(check out sex tape)


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I might if it will shit you the fuck up for a while


Good luck with that lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I might if it will shit you the fuck up for a while


What's it like to have such low credibility? Fox Snooze talking points and zero substance.


If it wasn't for lies, you would have nothing left but conspiracy theories.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> What's it like to have such low credibility? Fox Snooze talking points and zero substance.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for lies, you would have nothing left but conspiracy theories.


And what is it you have again?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> And what is it you have again?


Just about due for another meltdown/banning, eh?

(Casually glances at the clock.)


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

I


Big_Lou said:


> Just about due for another meltdown/banning, eh?
> 
> (Casually glances at the clock.)


Ive never had either so what's your point?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> And what is it you have again?


Common fucking sense.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Common fucking sense.


More like subliminal programing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> More like subliminal programing


I don't watch Fox.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I don't watch Fox.


The prob is you listen to any of it


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> The prob is you listen to any of it


You get your info from a Ouija board...or you 'hear' shit like Trump?

Moron.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> O it's a lie that popie production has jumped 500% and our troops are guarding these fields...


not "or" just simply a lie. Right wingers poop lies and eat shit.


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> What do you call the dem controlled heroin trade coming out of afganistan?


pretty much the same would happen under republicans


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> pretty much the same would happen under republicans


Mabey


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 2, 2016)

herion = money they all love money


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 2, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> herion = money they all love money


Right it runs the world...

Really I think both candidate's are pretty bad and I am only choosing the better of the 2 evils.....


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 2, 2016)

socalcoolmx said:


> herion = money they all love money


herion?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Right it runs the world...
> 
> Really I think both candidate's are pretty bad and I am only choosing the better of the 2 evils.....


You sure as fuck phrased that correctly


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> herion?


Herons LOVE money. Fact.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> herion?


yeah, the Democrats are guarding the poppy fields now...you must have missed that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> yeah, the Democrats are guarding the poppy fields now...you must have missed that.


Well DUH, that's where the KLITONS buried Vince Foster's corpse and all of Bill's semen-stained RAPE garments! If NOBAMA was born in this country then WHY was he the one that distributed heroin through the KKKLINTON Foundation, huh?! Friggin libs, bunch of assholes yet they KNOW the truth about who PLANTED those pills on Rush Limbaugh! OBOMBA'S WIFE, the Syrian National, DUHHHH! Thought so. Exactly.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Well DUH, that's where the KLITONS buried Vince Foster's corpse and all of Bill's semen-stained RAPE garments! If NOBAMA was born in this country then WHY was he the one that distributed heroin through the KKKLINTON Foundation, huh?! Friggin libs, bunch of assholes yet they KNOW the truth about who PLANTED those pills on Rush Limbaugh! OBOMBA'S WIFE, the Syrian National, DUHHHH! Thought so. Exactly.


It does get more and more like an SNL sketch here, doesn't it?


How many people did Bill and Hillary kill again? 52? 65?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It does get more and more like an SNL sketch here, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> How many people did Bill and Hillary kill again? 52? 65?


Speaking of, Baldwin nearly nailed it. He needed to get those patented Drumpf hand gestures down pat, though - pointing/jabbing when he's feeling cocky, 'time out' waving when he's getting his ass handed to him, etc.etc.

At last count wasn't Bill actually the Jigsaw Killer? ...And supposedly Hillary is Typhoid Mary? Meth + fox 'news' is one HELL of a mind-warping toxic cocktail, fo sho.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

(check out sex tape)


----------



## londonfog (Oct 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Speaking of, Baldwin nearly nailed it. He needed to get those patented Drumpf hand gestures down pat, though - pointing/jabbing when he's feeling cocky, 'time out' waving when he's getting his ass handed to him, etc.etc.
> 
> At last count wasn't Bill actually the Jigsaw Killer? ...And supposedly Hillary is Typhoid Mary? Meth + fox 'news' is one HELL of a mind-warping toxic cocktail, fo sho.


I think Hillary is breaking my machines. She erases the video


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> It does get more and more like an SNL sketch here, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> How many people did Bill and Hillary kill again? 52? 65?



I think it was up to 108, with dozens more pending execution.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> (check out sex tape)


Eh, I tried getting into it, but she was just WAY too much of an ugly fat bitch pig housemaid for me to be able to cum on myself...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Eh, I tried getting into it, but she was just WAY too much of an ugly fat bitch pig housemaid for me to be able to cum on myself...


that's unfortunate.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2016)

Why are hungarians so racist?

They don't want any more migrants.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are hungarians so racist?
> 
> They don't want any more migrants.


Only 43% even showed up to vote. So about 20% of hungarians then.

about the same amount of americans who, when surveyed said that they considered whites to be a superior race. 

that number shot up to about 45% when they asked only trump supporters. about 70% of trump supporters don't think obama is an american either.

that's some fine company you keep, pile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Countries governed by shariah law are hell for women and gays. Muslims despise Jews as agents of satan. Shame on the progressives for allowing this hate to spread.





Shame on bush, shame on clinton, shame on bush jr, shame on obama. 

Muslims have been fighting since 600ad to irraddicate the jewish faith and by extension, the christians. Genocide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Countries governed by shariah law are hell for women and gays. Muslims despise Jews as agents of satan. Shame on the progressives for allowing this hate to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your scapegoating of a religion is literally worse than the propaganda the Nazis used against the jews in the 1930s.

l'shanah tova, pile.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

So.. the FBI agreed to destroy the aide's laptops that they gained through immunity deals...

Da fuck?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your scapegoating of a religion is literally worse than the propaganda the Nazis used against the jews in the 1930s.
> 
> l'shanah tova, pile.


Do you think judaism and islam is compatible? Or shariah law and the constitution?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you think judaism and islam is compatible? Or shariah law and the constitution?


i'm just informing you of verifiable facts.

the propaganda leveled against jews in 1930s germany does not match the level of scapegoating you are leveling at muslim people.

again, have you ever actually met a muslim person? ever?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

FBI agreed to destroy evidence?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm just informing you of verifiable facts.
> 
> the propaganda leveled against jews in 1930s germany does not match the level of scapegoating you are leveling at muslim people.
> 
> again, have you ever actually met a muslim person? ever?


I have met muslim men and women.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have met muslim men and women.


did they try to kill you for being a christian?

or was it because you are a complete racist?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did they try to kill you for being a christian?
> 
> or was it because you are a completely racist cunt?


they tried to kill her because pig is swine... 
oink oink


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Hillary is going to keep dropping and you guys are going to flip out. Lol


----------



## londonfog (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is going to keep dropping and you guys are going to flip out. Lol


are you one of those self hating woman like Sky ?
Is this the reason behind the weight gain ? Is this the reason for the low self-esteem ?
How do you think this happened ? Mother issues ? or was it Daddy ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is going to keep dropping and you guys are going to flip out. Lol


keep dropping?

her poll numbers are going up in every swing state since the debate


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

So russia and the US are close to blows. Didn't the russians just tell us any military action against asad would be seen as hostility?

Why the hell are we trying to topple more regimes? I guess they are just carrying on with the bush/clinton regime change mission.

Sml


----------



## londonfog (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So russia and the US are close to blows. Didn't the russians just tell us any military action against asad would be seen as hostility?
> 
> Why the hell are we trying to topple more regimes? I guess they are just carrying on with the bush/clinton regime change mission.
> 
> Sml


Too bad your husband got booted out the service. He could help the USA.
Well you know what they say about Mexicans. 
"When Mexico sends its people, they're not sending their best. They're not sending you. They're not sending you. They're sending people that have lots of problems, and they're bringing those problems with us. They're bringing drugs. They're bringing crime. They're rapists. And some, I assume, are good people." TRUMP
Many people are saying...


----------



## testiclees (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So russia and the US are close to blows. Didn't the russians just tell us any military action against asad would be seen as hostility?
> 
> Why the hell are we trying to topple more regimes? I guess they are just carrying on with the bush/clinton regime change mission.
> 
> Sml



send trump over to suck his teats, make him chill


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So russia and the US are close to blows. Didn't the russians just tell us any military action against asad would be seen as hostility?
> 
> Why the hell are we trying to topple more regimes? I guess they are just carrying on with the bush/clinton regime change mission.
> 
> Sml


That's been going on since WW II ended, why are you only going back 2 adminstrations?

And Trump would be 'all in' with it, that's a fucking 100% guarantee. Everything the joint chiefs tell him to do, he'll do. He has no mind of his own and he couldn't even name 5 NATO countries without help.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Legit?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That's been going on since WW II ended, why are you only going back 2 adminstrations?
> 
> And Trump would be 'all in' with it, that's a fucking 100% guarantee. Everything the joint chiefs tell him to do, he'll do. He has no mind of his own and he couldn't even name 5 NATO countries without help.


Think he would have broke a cease fire and bomb syrian forces?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Think he would have broke a cease fire and bomb syrian forces?


That man is not qualified to make those decisions so rest assured, someone else would make them for him.

This attraction to a political 'outsider' is a suicide mission. If you break your arm do you go to a school teacher to get it fixed?

Politician is not a dirty word. Experience is not a dirty word.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Shit. This guy literally has a front row seat. I keep forgetting how close isreal is to all this. Look at that sightline..


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That man is not qualified to make those decisions so rest assured, someone else would make them for him.
> 
> This attraction to a political 'outsider' is a suicide mission. If you break your arm do you go to a school teacher to get it fixed?
> 
> Politician is not a dirty word. Experience is not a dirty word.


After this election period, hillary will be a dirty word.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> After this election period, hillary will be a dirty word.


Aren't you anxious to hear Trump's concession speech?

It'll be YUGE!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Legit?


goddamit. your stupidity is so overwhelming that it makes me sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Idk man. He's literally living on the border.

Russia and US are mad at eachother. US wants to bomb assad and russia wants to save assad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Idk man. He's literally living on the border.
> 
> Russia and US are mad at eachother. US wants to bomb assad and russia wants to save assad.


you are hopeless.

after the election. i bet you'll leave for a few months. the sheer embarrassment of being shown proof that the false, delusional reality you have encapsulated yourself in for months will be too much.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 3, 2016)

Why is Hillary buddy buddy with UBS? You know, that swiss tax evasion bank?
   

Lmao. Oh hillary.. you really must stop accusing others of your crimes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is Hillary buddy buddy with UBS? You know, that swiss tax evasion bank?
> View attachment 3796492 View attachment 3796493 View attachment 3796494
> 
> Lmao. Oh hillary.. you really must stop accusing others of your crimes.


awwww, trying to build up the pathetic little wikileak that no one will care about tomorrow?

good luck with that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why is Hillary buddy buddy with UBS? You know, that swiss tax evasion bank?
> View attachment 3796492 View attachment 3796493 View attachment 3796494
> 
> Lmao. Oh hillary.. you really must stop accusing others of your crimes.


Trump doesn't pay taxes or show his tax returns and this is what you post?

73% say he should show his tax returns...not you though, right?
(because it would fuck him up pretty bad)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 3, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Trump doesn't pay taxes or show his tax returns and this is what you post?
> 
> 73% say he should show his tax returns...not you though, right?
> (because it would fuck him up pretty bad)


she's all excited about tomorrow's wikileak which is billed as "sure to end hillary's political career".

something about a swiss bank account to pay off people she wants to kill or something.

literally no one will care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

White Helmets are a soros backed ngo. Governments are portraying them as volunteer heros but they get massive funding in millions of dollars from governments.




Leader Involved with blackwater, white helmets yell praise allah...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> White Helmets are a soros backed ngo. Governments are portraying them as volunteer heros but they get massive funding in millions of dollars from governments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres another video about them without a bunch of bullshit. 




 my video got more views and likes too. also compare the comment sections of the vids. your vids comment section looks like it was all comments from retarded racist trailer people. while the one i linked is mostly civil. also, id be more worried about the mold around little miss housekeeper than the bullshit you are trying to spread right now


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> heres another video about them without a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much destroyed the pie post


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

SAVAGE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> heres another video about them without a bunch of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Government propaganda.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Government propaganda.


OINK OINK

you are very fat.

not as fat as george's fat, drunken wife, but still pretty fat. just as ugly too.

and your kid will grow up to be a hotel maid.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> After this election period, hillary will be a dirty word.


with every post a regrettable turd


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Government propaganda.


the government put mold in your grow room?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2016)

how did it ever get to this point where you guys feel justified talking to her like this?must be a warm welcome for any new female member stumbling onto this thread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

Hillary hangs out with tax dodging globalists.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-30/george-soros-s-tax-bill


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> how did it ever get to this point where you guys feel justified talking to her like this?must be a warm welcome for any new female member stumbling onto this thread.


Well if a new member comes in with the same intent she has.. spread lies about a whole religion. they'd get the same welcome


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> how did it ever get to this point where you guys feel justified talking to her like this?must be a warm welcome for any new female member stumbling onto this thread.


It is ok to them because the left told them all trump voters are racist. Deplorable. Beyond Redemption.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Well if a new member comes in with the same intent she has.. spread lies about a whole religion. they'd get the same welcome


I have not lied about the religion.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary hangs out with tax dodging globalists.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-30/george-soros-s-tax-bill


You're voting for a tax dodger


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> tax dodging


LOL

fail


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> You're voting for a tax dodger


she IS a tax dodger. a welfare vacuum.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she IS a tax dodger. a welfare vacuum.


Can't tax 0 income.. well 12 an hour from her rapist thief husband.. according to trump. Pretty much 0 income for a family of 3


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

*Liberal logic 101*


* *
*Racist^*

* *
*Not racist^*


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Well if a new member comes in with the same intent she has.. spread lies about a whole religion. they'd get the same welcome


you guys post your stuff,why can't she?as members of this site we decide what to watch.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> you guys post your stuff,why can't she?as members of this site we decide what to watch.


So why are you hating on us posting our stuff.. hate is hate right? What it's aimed at is just stupid semantics


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 4, 2016)

srh88 said:


> So why are you hating on us posting our stuff.. hate is hate right? What it's aimed at is just stupid semantics


has she hated on you?talked about your weight?your kids?your house?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 4, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> has she hated on you?talked about your weight?your kids?your house?


I'd rather her talk about me.. one person. Instead of a whole group.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> *Liberal logic 101*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 3797192 *
> ...


"c" means colored.

he's not racist.

your husband is a rapist.

blacks are living in hell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 4, 2016)

#thingsthatmakeyougohmm


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #thingsthatmakeyougohmm


MORE EMALS VANISH


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is ok to them because the left told them all trump voters are racist. Deplorable. Beyond Redemption.


Some I assume are good people.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Some I assume are good people.


we need to put a total and complete shutdown on republicans entering politics until we can figure out what the hell is going on.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #thingsthatmakeyougohmm


bullshit. Nothing new here. This is from information available since early June. 

Learn to live with the facts, Pie. Maybe if you took a more intelligent view of the world, your grow room wouldn't be such a fungal botanical garden. The FBI granted immunity to that fucker. The did that so they could force him to testify. When he testified, they got nothing that incriminated Clinton. Why are you complaining? You got what you deserved -- The Truth -- that Clinton did nothing that was a crime. The guy that deleted those files and probably did commit a crime in doing so. He is safe because he has immunity from his own incriminating testimony.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> we need to put a total and complete shutdown on republicans entering politics until we can figure out what the hell is going on.


So you reported me so I could be put on time out? Even though I hate Republicans but will take Trump over that Bush backed Democrat in name only.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hillary Clinton voted against GMO labeling. Who would trust a snake that will feed us cancer causing chemicals? Vegans maybe but I never met an old vegan.

Or Bump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> So you reported me so I could be put on time out? Even though I hate Republicans but will take Trump over that Bush backed Democrat in name only.


I was honestly hoping you had died. Not to be mean, but that was my hope.


----------



## squarepush3r (Oct 5, 2016)

Eric ZUESSE | 05.10.2016 | WORLD
*Why Are Billionaires Backing Hillary And Icing Trump?*
No US Presidential candidate since William McKinley in 1896 has received as nearly-unanimous financial backing from America’s wealthiest 0.01% as Hillary Clinton.

What William Jennings Bryan was to them in 1896, is what Donald John Trump is to them 120 years later in 2016.

Eugene H. Roseboom’s essential 1957 masterpiece, A History of Presidential Elections, described (starting on page 315) the 1896 campaign, by saying:

_«Men of wealth, alarmed at the enthusiasm aroused by Bryan and taking at face value the extreme utterances of populist orators, fought back with powerful economic weapons in an attempt to coerce, where persuasion might fail. Labor, the uncertain partner in Bryan’s poorly constructed farmer-labor coalition, was threatened with loss of employment in case Bryan won. Buyers gave orders for materials subject to cancellation if McKinley lost. In some cases, workers were told not to report Wednesday morning after election unless McKinley won. Such methods, coupled with the steady pounding-away at the workingman with the prosperity argument, made of little account the efforts fo those champions of the downtrodden, Governor Altgeld, Eugene V. Debs, and Henry George… One of Bryan’s greatest handicaps was lack of newspaper support in the larger cities. The Republican press, the independent journals, the influential weeklies such as Harper’s Weekly, the Nation, and the Independent, and most of the larger Democratic papers in the metropolitan centers, were against him»._

_Instead of «coercion» then, there is more deceit now, which I have previously described regarding this present campaign. As I noted there, «Sometimes, things in politics are the opposite of the way they seem. The Presidential contest between the ‘liberal’ Hillary Clinton’ and the ‘conservative’ Donald Trump is perhaps the most extreme example of this»._

Why, then, are the billionaires so overwhelmingly backing Hillary Clinton? There are many reasons (which I summarized in my article, just linked-to), but the main one is the proposed so-called ‘trade’ agreements, which are actually treaties that grant to international corporations the ability to sue for multi-billions of dollars any signatory nation that increases an existing regulation to make food or any other product safer for consumers, or to protect the environment, or to protect workers. International corporations say that setting a higher safety-standard comes out of their own hides, costs them profits.

Furthermore, another enormous advantage that such treaties provide to the owners of international corporations is that these treaties would be adjudicated in any such case, not in a court of law in any given nation’s judicial system and according to any given nation’s Constitution, but instead by a mere three-person, corporate-attorney panel, of «arbitrators» in each case, whose ruling (regardless of any such Constitution or legal system) in any given case, would be final: non-appealable in any court of law anywhere. Any nation’s Constitution and laws can be ignored there.

This will be an evolving international-corporate-sovereign world government, no democratic one at all. In other words: national sovereignty would be yielded up to international corporations, whose powers to add such lawsuits to their existing profit-base, by suing signatory nations for enormous fines for allegedly having reduced their stockholders’ ‘right' to profit’ (a ‘right’ they hold to be higher than that of any citizen or mere voter) by having raised any such regulatory standard, is the ultimate gift that Hillary Clinton has done everything that she can throughout her career to provide to her financial backers.

They want what is currently national sovereignty; they want to supersede it by their international-corporate sovereignty: rights of international corporations to sue nations, and no countervailing right of nations to sue those billionaires who own controlling blocs of stock in those corporations. To be a voter then will become to control nothing; to be a holder of controlling blocs of stock in international corporations will become to control not just this but many nations. That is the ultimate gift, and buying Hillary Clinton is the most important way for billionaires to win it. (Notwithstanding her campaign rhetoric that is designed to convey the opposite impression to the public.)

On September 30th, Britain’s _Guardian_ headlined, «EU and US trade negotiators seek to get TTIP talks back on track», and reported that, _«Officials will rush to ‘lock in progress’ on controversial trade deal before Barack Obama leaves [the] White House in January… Trade negotiators will meet in New York next week to search for common ground on the controversial EU-US trade deal, which has been buffeted by strong opposition on both sides of the Atlantic. A team of 90 EU negotiators will travel to New York for five days of talks on the Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP), starting on Monday [October 3rd]»._

They still haven’t given up on this dream of Obama and the Clintons — and they won’t. It’s practically the whole ballgame.

US President Barack Obama had wanted his three proposed mega-‘trade’ deals — TTIP, TPP, and TISA — to become his legacy achievement for the aristocracy that has backed his entire political career, and Hillary Clinton is his big hope to get that done for him and for their backers; and, on the economic front (not to mention the national-sovereignty or democracy front) this is the biggest stake, the biggest real issue, of the current Presidential campaign.

Donald Trump doesn’t talk about it in this light, but only about «shipping American jobs overseas» (which is actually just a part of this, another very profitable part of it for the owners of international corporations) and no one even asks him about it, but the billionaires seem to be persuaded, anyway, that he’s against their taking over the sovereignty of this and many other countries — against taking sovereignty for themselves, and so against ending democracy for all citizens in any signatory nations.

The only other issue that the international aristocracy are equally united about is their desire to conquer and take control of Russia (via conquering Russian’s few remaining allies, which were Saddam Hussein in 2003, Muammar Gaddafi in 2011,Viktor Yanukovych in 2014, and Bashar al-Assad not yet overthrown and replaced — but aiming ultimately to replace Vladimir Putin in Russia itself). Apparently, the billionaires are also persuaded that a President Hillary Clinton will press forward for them on that «neoconservative» front too, and that a President Donald Trump won’t.

All the rest of the US Presidential campaign is just rhetoric, to fool the masses on these and the other issues. (After all, it’s the way ‘democratic’ politics is done in any «oligarchy» — otherwise called aristocracy.)

The bottom line for the billionaires (both Democratic and Republican) is (and has been) (even before the primaries started) to ‘elect’ Hillary Clinton as the successor to Barack Obama. It’s a one-party government, with two competing segments, one of which is ‘liberal’ and the other of which is ‘conservative’, but both segments of which represent merely different segments of the billionaire-class (not at all the public) — and Donald Trump is winning the financial support of a minority even within his own Party’s segment of the US aristocracy.

That too is similar to 1896. But the stakes this time are much bigger: world dictatorship, and even world war. (Trump seems to be strongly against both; Hillary is clearly pushing toward both, and is furthermore backed by the aristocracy that demands both.)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 5, 2016)

So pie has molds huh? I gotta say that feels good. I used to hang in the strain review section. 

Pie had TWO harvests under her belt of four plants each time. You should have seen how condescending she was to people. 

Acted like she was gods gift to growing. I always thought karma was gonna shit on her. 

Maybe she upped the garden to 6 plants and things got OUTTA HAND!!!! Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Even though I hate Republicans but will take Trump


This makes logical sense. Left your meth-addled brain up your ass again, eh?

Please, *do* continue whining about your "time out", I'm saving your tears for a 'Drumpf lost the election' cocktail....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> So pie has molds huh? I gotta say that feels good. I used to hang in the strain review section.
> 
> Pie had TWO harvests under her belt of four plants each time. You should have seen how condescending she was to people.
> 
> ...


it takes her 2 hours a day to tend to those 4 plants.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This makes logical sense. Left your meth-addled brain up your ass again, eh?
> 
> Please, *do* continue whining about your "time out", I'm saving your tears for a 'Drumpf lost the election' cocktail....


Lou you're hungry,eat a snickers


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> Lou you're hungry,eat a Baby Ruth.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> I was honestly hoping you had died. Not to be mean, but that was my hope.


Well hope some more because I was put on time out because someone ratted me out. Cough cough Uncle Buckshit cough.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well hope some more because I was put on time out because someone ratted me out. Cough cough Uncle Buckshit cough.


about a month until you have to log out forever.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This makes logical sense. Left your meth-addled brain up your ass again, eh?
> 
> Please, *do* continue whining about your "time out", I'm saving your tears for a 'Drumpf lost the election' cocktail....


Too bad I will be too busy drinking grateful deads, smoking herb and shooting guns to watch the erections.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well hope some more because I was put on time out because someone ratted me out. Cough cough Uncle Buckshit cough.


I've been playing a little drinking game....each time you post the words "time out" I'm taking a slug of bourbon....I was *smashed* six hours ago! Are your Pampers in a bind over the time out, UB, or a little of each? 
You wanna see some pics of his shaft and taint? 


But seriously, why not consider leaving the site and taking your sack of shit and racist bile with you?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've been playing a little drinking game....each time you post the words "time out" I'm taking a slug of bourbon....I was *smashed* six hours ago! Are your Pampers in a bind over the time out, UB, or a little of each?
> You wanna see some pics of his shaft and taint?
> 
> 
> But seriously, why not consider leaving the site and taking your sack of shit and racist bile with you?


Time out, time out, time out, time out, time out, time out, time out. Their now you might reach my level you little devil. Sorry I cunt swear.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_RUSSIA_SYRIA?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-10-06-11-16-48

MOSCOW (AP) -- The Russian military on Thursday strongly warned the United States against striking the Syrian army, noting that its air defense weapons in Syria stand ready to fend off any attack.

The statement underlined high tensions between Moscow and Washington after the collapse of a U.S.-Russia-brokered Syria truce and the Syrian army's offensive on Aleppo backed by Russian warplanes.

Russian Defense Ministry spokesman Maj. Gen. Igor Konashenkov said any U.S. strikes on areas controlled by Syrian President Bashar Assad's government could jeopardize the lives of Russian servicemen.

He said Moscow was worried by media reports alleging that Washington was pondering the possibility of striking Syrian army positions.

"I would recommend our colleagues in Washington to carefully weigh possible consequences of the fulfillment of such plans," Konashenkov said.

Russia responded with dismay to the U.S.-led coalition's air raid on Syrian army positions near Deir el-Zour that killed 60 Syrian soldiers on Sept. 17, rejecting the U.S. explanation that the attack was a mistake.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

So apparently there was a pipeline that assad opposed and after opposing it our government started funding the rebel groups to overthrow assad.
http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/09/26/canada-ndp-supporting-white-helmets-for-nobel-prize-is-a-serious-mistake-open-letter-written-by-john-ryan/

In 2009, according to WikiLeaks, soon after Bashar Assad rejected the Qatar pipeline, the CIA began funding opposition groups in Syria. It is important to note that this was well before the Arab Spring-engendered uprising against Assad. . . . Not coincidentally, the regions of Syria occupied by the Islamic State exactly encompass the proposed route of the Qatari pipeline


----------



## londonfog (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So apparently there was a pipeline that assad opposed and after opposing it our government started funding the rebel groups to overthrow assad.
> http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/09/26/canada-ndp-supporting-white-helmets-for-nobel-prize-is-a-serious-mistake-open-letter-written-by-john-ryan/
> 
> In 2009, according to WikiLeaks, soon after Bashar Assad rejected the Qatar pipeline, the CIA began funding opposition groups in Syria. It is important to note that this was well before the Arab Spring-engendered uprising against Assad. . . . Not coincidentally, the regions of Syria occupied by the Islamic State exactly encompass the proposed route of the Qatari pipeline


What time are you going to start dinner ?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What time are you going to start dinner ?


they are having oatmeal for dinner again


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So apparently there was a pipeline that assad opposed and after opposing it our government started funding the rebel groups to overthrow assad.
> http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/09/26/canada-ndp-supporting-white-helmets-for-nobel-prize-is-a-serious-mistake-open-letter-written-by-john-ryan/
> 
> In 2009, according to WikiLeaks, soon after Bashar Assad rejected the Qatar pipeline, the CIA began funding opposition groups in Syria. It is important to note that this was well before the Arab Spring-engendered uprising against Assad. . . . Not coincidentally, the regions of Syria occupied by the Islamic State exactly encompass the proposed route of the Qatari pipeline


Thank you Pie for turning me onto another of Putin's mouthpieces.

I'll bet you and the family would do great in Russia. You should go there. Things are great there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2016)

srh88 said:


> they are having oatmeal for dinner again


Live it up until Hillary comes to kill you because you are a threat to her I guess.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thank you Pie for turning me onto another of Putin's mouthpieces.
> 
> I'll bet you and the family would do great in Russia. You should go there. Things are great there.


Iraq was about oil. Libya was about oil. Syria is about oil.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/09/23/exclusive-the-real-syria-civil-defence-expose-natos-white-helmets-as-terrorist-linked-imposters/


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Iraq was about oil. Libya was about oil. Syria is about oil.


Uh huh.


Flaming Pie said:


> http://21stcenturywire.com/2016/09/23/exclusive-the-real-syria-civil-defence-expose-natos-white-helmets-as-terrorist-linked-imposters/


You are round-the-bend.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump!!




Chance of winning






Hillary Clinton

78.4%

Donald Trump

21.6%


----------



## srh88 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Chance of winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol look at trumps twitter. hes posting all the bullshit polls on there


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/10/06/indiana-police-raid-democrat-connected-voter-registration-project/


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

Mabey they can get more dead people to vote for her, or change people address and register them as dem and use them to vote for that lying bitch


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Chance of winning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's funny the poll on here has it almost the same but the other way around....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> That's funny the poll on here has it almost the same but the other way around....


want to bet your account on who wins?

i could go for a two-for. you and bluntmassa are both insufferably dumb. really fucking dumb. sad.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

Is there any law this woman won't break?
http://lawnewz.com/high-profile/fec-complaint-accuses-clinton-campaign-of-illegally-coordinating-with-david-brock-super-pac/


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> want to bet your account on who wins?
> 
> i could go for a two-for. you and bluntmassa are both insufferably dumb. really fucking dumb. sad.


I would but you would never go threw with it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> want to bet your account on who wins?
> 
> i could go for a two-for. you and bluntmassa are both insufferably dumb. really fucking dumb. sad.


I think you may have a gambling problem...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I would but you would never go threw with it


PUSSY


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think you may have a gambling problem...


lol, how cute. you think there is still a chance trump can win.

trump can't even win arizona.

this is not gambling, this is housekeeping. something your daughter and cucked hubby should be familiar with. because they are hispanic. 

get it?

hilarious.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I would but you would never go threw with it


wow


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> PUSSY


Nazi


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Nazi


Typical Trump dip shit. Can't spell, spreads lies, quotes Breitbart.

Strike one, strike two, strike three.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think you may have a gambling problem...


Do you think a woman with a flat chest can be a ten ?
Does it matter what people write as long as you have a young beautiful women on your arm.
Do you think a woman breast feeding in public is disgusting
Do you think your husband is a women if he changes your daughters diaper.
Do you know who you are voting for


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 6, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Relevant in which way? Don't be coy, repeat the lies you have been told. Show us the darkness in your soul.


You know the purpose of Planned Parenthood and you support it.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, how cute. you think there is still a chance trump can win.
> 
> trump can't even win arizona.
> 
> ...


Make the bet then buck


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

@UncleBuck. If your so sure that lying cunt will win make the bet


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 6, 2016)

If Baraka has let go over 700 convicts, How many and Who will Hillary be letting out. Last I read Obama was cutting sentences on non violent drug sentences to commute gun realated sentences,...I don`t know why hew would do that.

Democrats making America safe for you and me.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

@UncleBuck or are u too scared to lose your retarted account


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Make the bet then buck


i already have, pussy.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

When?


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

So you are saying here and now that if trump wins you will delete your account and go back to the hole you came from?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> wow


Yepppp....this is the lowlife that talks about attacking people in public bathrooms and is an obvious racist...

"I hope everyone makes it threw this"

"Well I think Anyone here who believes in God know what I mean."

"I would go in and kick trannys ass, men belong in the men's room period.Yea I took the gun part out cause it's a little extreme..
We have had bad press over this stuff here as of late and I would deff go in swinging."


What's left to say, really?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> So you are saying here and now that if trump wins you will delete your account and go back to the hole you came from?


on the condition that you leave when clinton wins.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> on the condition that you leave when clinton wins.


I'll take that bet


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> I'll take that bet


nice.

you and bluntmassa will be gone in a month. i can't wait.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> nice.
> 
> you and bluntmassa will be gone in a month. i can't wait.


What does he have to do with it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> What does he have to do with it?


he was stupid enough to bet his account two. both of you are very, very stupid.

i am doing a community service by getting you morons banned.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he was stupid enough to bet his account two. both of you are very, very stupid.
> 
> i am doing a community service by getting you morons banned.


Too*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Too*


let's make it a hat trick, miss piggy. OINK OINK!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Too*


Does you husband mistreat you ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Does you husband mistreat you ?



"Your"


----------



## londonfog (Oct 6, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> "Your"


you're the last to correct anyone.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 6, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you're the last to correct anyone.



Pretty much.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 7, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> @UncleBuck or are u too scared to lose your retarted account


Buck has multiple accounts. He won't honor your bet. He has no morals.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he was stupid enough to bet his account two. both of you are very, very stupid.
> 
> i am doing a community service by getting you morons banned.


But then who will you argue with?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2016)

White house tried to help Hillary manage the fallout from her illegal server.

It's a vast right wing conspiracy!!!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> White house tried to help Hillary manage the fallout from her illegal server.
> 
> It's a vast right wing conspiracy!!!


you have nothing and you bring nothing


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you have nothing and you bring nothing


Right back at cha, snowflake.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> White house tried to help Hillary manage the fallout from her illegal server.
> 
> It's a vast right wing conspiracy!!!


 I just linked that story.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right back at cha, snowflake.


Did you marry your husband to help him with citizenship. Type back if the answer is yes


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Lol.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

How the fuck can anyone trust this bitch, I`d rather grab chicks by the pussy than deal with Hillary.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/podesta-emails-show-excerpts-of-clinton-speeches-to-goldman/ar-BBx9bRh?li=BBnb7Kz

Public and private position on policies,......????


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How the fuck can anyone trust this bitch, I`d rather grab chicks by the pussy than deal with Hillary.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/podesta-emails-show-excerpts-of-clinton-speeches-to-goldman/ar-BBx9bRh?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> Public and private position on policies,......????


The Republican party needs 2020 candidates. Must provide own grass roots organization and financing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> White house tried to help Hillary manage the fallout from her illegal server.
> 
> It's a vast right wing conspiracy!!!


Yes, but the right wing conspiracy is an incompetant one. Who knew?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Republican party needs 2020 candidates. Must provide own grass roots organization and financing.



Can Pence do that ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Can Pence do that ?


Sure. Sure he can. Chicks dig him. The only reason he grabs them by the pussy is to prevent abortions.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Sure. Sure he can. Chicks dig him. The only reason he grabs them by the pussy is to prevent abortions.


 So you wont grab cunt ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Buck has multiple accounts. He won't honor your bet. He has no morals.


Who are these multiple accounts?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So you wont grab cunt ?


Not since I grew up.

Also, i am not running for POTUS.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Not since I grew up.
> 
> Also, i am not running for POTUS.


 Oh, so you grab cocks now,....OK

That`s right, You`re running to the POTUS.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> So you wont grab cunt ?


I'd throttle your bitch ass. That what you mean?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Who are these multiple accounts?


UncleBuck, Big Lou, possibly you, others


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh, so you grab cocks now,....OK
> 
> That`s right, You`re running to the POTUS.


Wow. Burn.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> UncleBuck, Big Lou, possibly you, others


Possibly me? Lol. You should talk to Julie Assange.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I'd throttle your bitch ass. That what you mean?


 Testicles smell farts first.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Oh, so you grab cocks now,....OK
> 
> That`s right, You`re running to the POTUS.


Take care of the toxic condition resulting from the irresponsible care of your menstrual cup. You're nearly unintelligible with toxic shock symptoms.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Testicles smell farts first.


How the fuck would you know eunuch?


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Possibly me? Lol. You should talk to Julie Assange.



You`re too stupid to be a sock, and if you are, you`re the one lost in the wash.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> How the fuck would you know eunuch?



Mine come right up from under them when sitting or standing. so it`s true, testicles smell farts first.

I don`t know eunuch......sorry.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You`re too stupid to be a sock, and if you are, you`re the one lost in the wash.


Yes. I am stoopid. I heard that a lot growing up. You know what it is like... everybody saying, "UB3, maybe you should seek at trade". But i showed them.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Mine come right up from under them when sitting or standing. so it`s true, testicles smell farts first.


Bro those crusty shit marbles aren't balls. Stupid child.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Take care of the toxic condition resulting from the irresponsible care of your menstrual cup. You're nearly unintelligible with toxic shock symptoms.


 Right away.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro those crusty shit marbles aren't balls. Stupid child.


 You mad ? if not, You will be.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Mine come right up from under them when sitting or standing. so it`s true, testicles smell farts first.
> 
> I don`t know eunuch......sorry.


Grab mirror, look at reflection, say hi eunuch.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> You mad ? if not, You will be.


Why?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> How the fuck can anyone trust this bitch, I`d rather grab chicks by the pussy than deal with Hillary.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/podesta-emails-show-excerpts-of-clinton-speeches-to-goldman/ar-BBx9bRh?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> Public and private position on policies,......????



That's just you, remember you're an oddball.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Grab mirror, look at reflection, say hi eunuch.


 Dude, I can`t even spell eunuch.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That's just you, remember you're an oddball.



Well, grabing cunt is a man thing. Try it some day.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Why?



Because you are typing mad. you sound mad, and it usually takes five minutes for me to piss anyone off. Go ask Lou Lou.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, grabing cunt is a man thing. Try it some day.



That man is one smart cunt grabber, Lol.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Dude, I can`t even spell eunuch.





OddBall1st said:


> Well, grabing cunt is a man thing. Try it some day.





OddBall1st said:


> Because you are typing mad. you sound mad, and it usually takes five minutes for me to piss anyone off. Go ask Lou Lou.



*FACT: *The repeated use of methamphetamine leads to addiction, which can be defined as the inability of the person to stop using, regardless of the consequences or the meth addiction facts.

*FACT: *Meth abusers and addicts can suffer serious health consequences for the choices they make. Because it is a stimulant, in suppresses appetite and many meth addicts become bone thin. It also causes teeth to rot, sometimes called “meth mouth.”

*FACT: *The ill effects of methamphetamine are plentiful. It can impair motor skills, learning ability and because the drug has a devastating impact on the brain, the areas of the brain that control emotion and memory can be permanently damaged. Meth addicts often have multiple serious issues concerning behavior and learning.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Well, grabing cunt is a man thing. Try it some day.


Respecting women is a man thing too. Look into it.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That man is one smart cunt grabber, Lol.



unless you run into baldy the cock grabbing man.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Respecting women is a man thing too. Look into it.



I wipe it off their face.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> That man is one smart cunt grabber, Lol.


He grabs pussy better than anyone. Believe me.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *FACT: *The repeated use of methamphetamine leads to addiction, which can be defined as the inability of the person to stop using, regardless of the consequences or the meth addiction facts.
> 
> *FACT: *Meth abusers and addicts can suffer serious health consequences for the choices they make. Because it is a stimulant, in suppresses appetite and many meth addicts become bone thin. It also causes teeth to rot, sometimes called “meth mouth.”
> 
> *FACT: *The ill effects of methamphetamine are plentiful. It can impair motor skills, learning ability and because the drug has a devastating impact on the brain, the areas of the brain that control emotion and memory can be permanently damaged. Meth addicts often have multiple serious issues concerning behavior and learning.



Fact, My weed`s better than yours.....


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He grabs pussy better than anyone. Believe me.



That`s not true, have you seen Lou Lou`s hands,...??


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

He be grabbing two at a time. After smoking my weed, he`ll have two in each hand.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He grabs pussy better than anyone. Believe me.



"Look at these hands"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> I wipe it off their face.


Milo is so fab.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Milo is so fab.



Who he ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Who he ?


Some pussy I wanna grab - by the throat... ellipses.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Some pussy I wanna grab - by the throat... ellipses.



See you can be funny, too bad you have to smoke soooooooo much, get better weed, be stupid, get beat up, add poor grandma and poof, you got instant get laids.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2016)

How did they go from "binders full of women "to "grab them right in the pussy" . this spells the end for the gop


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> Because you are typing mad. you sound mad, and it usually takes five minutes for me to piss anyone off. Go ask Lou Lou.


Dude you bear the cross of remarkable stupidity. Your fantasies are amusing.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

OddBall1st said:


> See you can be funny, too bad you have to smoke soooooooo much, get better weed, be stupid, get beat up, add poor grandma and poof, you got instant get laids.







Stay Gold Oddball


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> The Republican party needs 2020 candidates. Must provide own grass roots organization and financing.


got 3 volunteers in the arvada/westminster area today. that's jefferson county, america's premiere bellwether county. all of them suburban white women. enthusiastically volunteered. all cited today's "pussy grab" remarks.

this could be a slaughter.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> got 3 volunteers in the arvada/westminster area today. that's jefferson county, america's premiere bellwether county. all of them suburban white women. enthusiastically volunteered. all cited today's "pussy grab" remarks.
> 
> this could be a slaughter.


Yep, this one will stick.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> He grabs pussy better than anyone. Believe me.


he never said that.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude you bear the cross of remarkable stupidity. Your fantasies are amusing.


 Not an easy award to get.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Stay Gold Oddball



Or you could be Billy Joel. Good point.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> got 3 volunteers in the arvada/westminster area today. that's jefferson county, america's premiere bellwether county. all of them suburban white women. enthusiastically volunteered. all cited today's "pussy grab" remarks.
> 
> this could be a slaughter.





Justin-case said:


> Yep, this one will stick.


Our Project Veritas person stopped even coming in. They know it is over.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lol.





OddBall1st said:


> How the fuck can anyone trust this bitch, I`d rather grab chicks by the pussy than deal with Hillary.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/podesta-emails-show-excerpts-of-clinton-speeches-to-goldman/ar-BBx9bRh?li=BBnb7Kz
> 
> Public and private position on policies,......????


Check out the Soros foundation. 200k a year per member to donate to activist groups.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check out the Soros foundation. 200k a year per member to donate to activist groups.


literally not a single person cares.

trump lost.

you sad?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check out the sex tape


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check out the Soros foundation. 200k a year per member to donate to activist groups.


Surely you must know NOW that he has LOST, yes?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Surely you must know NOW that he has LOST, yes?


A lot of people lost tonight. Wall builders, cops, prison guards... the list is long.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A lot of people lost tonight. Wall builders, cops, prison guards... the list is long.


white supremacists.

they are silent on twitter for once.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Check out the Soros foundation. 200k a year per member to donate to activist groups.


Longtime Donald Trump adviser Roger Stone has found someone to blame for the Republican nominee’s recent struggles: campaign manager Kellyanne Conway. Stone has been directly and indirectly jabbing the relatively new Trump official as a “Cruzbot” who isn’t well-versed in politics and wants “to be on television” just to “talk about how smart” she is.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Surely you must know NOW that he has LOST, yes?


Bill clinton has done worse. People talk sex and conquest all the time.

Doesn't make them a rapist like Bill.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill clinton has done worse. People talk sex and conquest all the time.
> 
> Doesn't make them a rapist like Bill.


Show me the recordings of Bill's locker room banter.

No, *it* doesn't make TRUMP! a rapist. Raping young girls did.

It is going to be an interesting several weeks. I wonder if anybody out there will be adding to this story?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Poor, dumb Pie.

(Insert horrible Pie sex photo here)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill clinton has done worse. People talk sex and conquest all the time.


rape is not "sex conquest". that is just vile to say.

he wasn't speaking in hypotheticals. he was talking about his method for raping women.

you are irredeemable.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill clinton has done worse. People talk sex and conquest all the time.
> 
> Doesn't make them a rapist like Bill.


you're so sickeningly desperate. Go stick something down your throat and stop vomiting here.. Nothing can make trump a peer of bill clinton in any way. Clinton 8 year potus. Trump hideous abomination that was pummeled and disposed of.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> rape is not "sex conquest". that is just vile to say.
> 
> he wasn't speaking in hypotheticals. he was talking about his method for raping women.
> 
> you are irredeemable.


And gross.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 7, 2016)

Ya know @Flaming Pie , it has been educational to see you get sucked into this vortex of TRUMP!ish lies and hate. I had kept hope alive within myself that you might figure it out and just shut up and accept your error, but defending him tonight has got to be a new low for you.

What kind of a world do you want your daughter to grow up in?

Now spout some shit about Muslims.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> A lot of people lost tonight. Wall builders, cops, prison guards... the list is long.


and a couple of ex convicts lost tonight too.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 8, 2016)

"I moved on her and I failed. I'll admit it. I did try to fuck her."

Is that humility from Trump? Gezus, that almost makes him seem human.. 

The Trump I know would have said something like "I moved on her and she was too stuck up to acknowledge my greatness, she was just a common whore anyway, not worth my time.."


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "I moved on her and I failed. I'll admit it. I did try to fuck her."
> 
> Is that humility from Trump? Gezus, that almost makes him seem human..
> 
> The Trump I know would have said something like "I moved on her and she was too stuck up to acknowledge my greatness, she was just a common whore anyway, not worth my time.."


There are many Trumps. About half are deplorable.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> There are many Trumps. About half are deplorable.


So which half _aren't_?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So which half _aren't_?


Old and feeble ones. They don't underdstand that this is not your father's Republican Party. They are only going to vote one or two more times - ever - but they do it like clockwork.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 8, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Old and feeble ones. They don't underdstand that this is not your father's Republican Party. They are only going to vote one or two more times - ever - but they do it like clockwork.


What makes them _not deplorable_? Their ignorance?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 8, 2016)

*Damn Baby*


Chance of winning

Hillary Clinton

87.4%

Donald Trump

12.6%


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes them _not deplorable_? Their ignorance?


 I don`t think he knows what deplorable means,...He kinda contradicted himself.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What makes them _not deplorable_? Their ignorance?


 Fair question. To me I guess all TRUMP! voters are deplorable. But my not treating the older ones as deplorable comes more from my own respect for the elderly. A lot of them don't know what is going on in the country and don't understand why Trump is so dangerous. It is hard for me to upend their worldview at this point in their lives. So I guess it is a combination of ignorance and perish-ability that makes me not deplore them. They are no longer raising kids - any damage they have done to society is behind them for the most part. I am content to know that the future will go on without them as it will for all of us.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 8, 2016)

So how about that Brexit? @Flaming Pie was saying that it wasn't having any bad effects on the economy of rhe UK. Is that still true?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Juanita broaderick. Raped by Bill, then intimidated by Hillary.




They are monsters.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Let's play the blame game!
 
Hillary took the cookie from the cookie jar..


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Let's play the blame game!
> View attachment 3800512
> Hillary took the cookie from the cookie jar..


What does it feel like to be unfaithful to the country that you live in? Is it better than cucking your husband?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Kaine added that he has "no way of knowing" the accuracy of the documents but said previous hacks have been connected to the Russian government. 

"If that is in fact true, you cannot accept as gospel truth anything in this document." 


(Russia is bad and they did the wikileaks. Its all a vast russian conspiriacy!!)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Juanita broaderick. Raped by Bill, then intimidated by Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, wait till the kids get a hold of this. (grabs pussy)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Kaine added that he has "no way of knowing" the accuracy of the documents but said previous hacks have been connected to the Russian government.
> 
> "If that is in fact true, you cannot accept as gospel truth anything in this document."
> 
> ...


Flaming Pie believes anything. Check out sex tape.

Poor PutinPie. Going to be a hard four years for you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> What does it feel like to be unfaithful to the country that you live in? Is it better than cucking your husband?


Ha! I thought patriotism was disgusting to you libs? 

Can Hillary be trusted? 

Liar, thief, and damaged our national security to make herself rich.

National security IS patriotism and your left politicians have been dismantling it.

Hillary will continue that BS and I want none of it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Wow, wait till the kids get a hold of this. (grabs pussy)


Hillary and Bill will literally put us under foreign rule. They will sell us out and fiercely attack the whistleblowers.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! I thought patriotism was disgusting to you libs?
> 
> Can Hillary be trusted?
> 
> ...


Overblown ridiculous patriotism is offensive. Us "libs" are proud of our country but for different reasons. We are also proud of our country despite the fact that it harbors loads of retrograde personalities and racist rednecks such as yourself.

National security is patriotism? Well then you have no business calling yourself that honey. Not after selling your country out due to a half-assed Russian propaganda campaign.

Do you admit that the campaign is over and that your worldview is being thrown in the dustbin of history - hopefully forever?

It kind of got lost in all the noise, but the TRUMP! campaign recently repudiated the Muslim immigration ban. So was TRUMP! lying to you the whole time? Is he not a patriot? Doesn't it make our country less safe?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and Bill will literally put us under foreign rule. They will sell us out and fiercely attack the whistleblowers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Flaming Pie believes anything. Check out sex tape.
> 
> Poor PutinPie. Going to be a hard four years for you.


So what does that make Hillary?

Since she sold 20% of our uranium to a russian company and got a fat donation from same company.

A sell out?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Overblown ridiculous patriotism is offensive. Us "libs" are proud of our country but for different reasons. We are also proud of our country despite the fact that it harbors loads of retrograde personalities and racist rednecks such as yourself.
> 
> National security is patriotism? Well then you have no business calling yourself that honey. Not after selling your country out due to a half-assed Russian propaganda campaign.
> 
> ...


Our admin is corrupt and they are trying to start a war. For oil. AGAIN.

You are too partisan to see that the bushes and clintons and obamas all do the same shit for oil!

Both clintons and bushes hook up their family and buddies with lucrative aid/defense contracts!

One hand washes the other and on and on they go.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Our admin is corrupt and they are trying to start a war. For oil. AGAIN.
> 
> You are too partisan to see that the bushes and clintons and obamas all do the same shit for oil!
> 
> ...


Oil? Seriously? Is that the best you can do?

This is the only friend you have left in America PutinPie.






Hooking up their friends for contracts huh?

https://news.vice.com/article/trumps-kids-are-cashing-in-on-his-campaign


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what does that make Hillary?
> 
> Since she sold 20% of our uranium to a russian company and got a fat donation from same company.
> 
> A sell out?


That is no way to talk about your future President.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3800515


Wow PutinPie, that's some smoking gun shit right there.






I don't know if it is going to be safe here for you after the election. Hillary's hit squad will most certainly be after you for your amazing youtube and wikileaks work.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oil? Seriously? Is that the best you can do?
> 
> This is the only friend you have left in America PutinPie.
> 
> ...


Qatar and turkey want to build a pipeline through syria but Assad wont agree.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Qatar and turkey want to build a pipeline through syria but Assad wont agree.


pipelines are so fab


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Qatar and turkey want to build a pipeline through syria but Assad wont agree.


Again, you are too stupid to establish causality. This is another case of you hearing a fact from someplace and accepting somebody's explanation without question. Simple solutions for simple minds.

Hey Pie, I am trying to understand The Donald better. Not being a sleazeball, I am faithful to my wife but am trying to understand how he ticks. I assume that whenever he grabs some pussy he gets a thrill for betraying somebody close to him... somebody who trusts him. Not being a racist of former KGB agent, I don't have any way to ask him about it. So it falls on you to help me understand him.

So what is the thrill of betrayal like? Why is it a pleasant feeling? Is betraying your country better than betraying your husband and family? Do you get this thrill whenever you make a post that represents the interests of your own country's enemies? Do you have to actually follow through on it by committing some overt sexual or political act that crosses the line?

If your husband had not received a dishonorable discharge would you ask him to "whistleblow" some secrets to Russia?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> pipelines are so fab


Oil makes us go.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Qatar and turkey want to build a pipeline through syria but Assad wont agree.





Flaming Pie said:


> Our admin is corrupt and they are trying to start a war. For oil. AGAIN.
> 
> You are too partisan to see that the bushes and clintons and obamas all do the same shit for oil!
> 
> ...


You are such a simpleton, Pie. 

The US is fracking the shit out of itself and is about to become self sufficient if not an energy exporter . This plot of yours is a fever dream. 

https://www.ft.com/content/f6dcbd90-e2bf-11e4-aa1d-00144feab7de

_The US is poised to cease being a net importer of energy for the first time since the 1950s as abundant domestic fossil fuel and efficiency measures reset its relations with world suppliers, a government forecaster has said._

_The Energy Information Administration’s annual energy outlook found that net energy imports would fall to zero by 2028 under its base case — or in just four years if oil prices or resources sharply exceeded expectations.
_
Whether or not the US indeed exports, or (I hope) restricts fracking, which would make the scenario of energy independence unreachable, the trend is towards lower energy consumption worldwide. The price of oil is depressed due over production. You uneducated un-Christian anti-choice misogynist bigoted and fearful Trump followers are simple tools. Or maybe just fools. Or both.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are such a simpleton, Pie.
> 
> The US is fracking the shit out of itself and is about to become self sufficient if not an energy exporter . This plot of yours is a fever dream.
> 
> ...


Nah, they have that shit covered. The oil is not for us, it is to make sure our "empire" of Europe, Japan, etc. does not have an economic downturn which will cause our free trade house of cards to collapse. I almost made the above argument but figured she would just post more crap from rt.com. The reality of the situation is that oil does enter into it. But it is Russian oil.

Any explanation will work for PutinPie. She is not very smart.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and Bill will literally put us under foreign rule. They will sell us out and fiercely attack the whistleblowers.


Hillary Rodham Clinton, 44th President of the United States of America. Your daughter will grow up knowing that she can become president too. And if she's smart, distance herself from you at the earliest moment possible. Because her Mom has issues.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nah, they have that shit covered. The oil is not for us, it is to make sure our "empire" of Europe, Japan, etc. does not have an economic downturn which will cause our free trade house of cards to collapse. I almost made the above argument but figured she would just post more crap from rt.com.
> 
> Any explanation will work for PutinPie. She is not very smart.


So that's the Putin Propaganda Position is it? The US has an empire. The empire needs oil. Therefore the US needs oil.

Shoot, anybody can make a reason for anything using the transitive property.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So that's the Putin Propaganda Position is it? The US has an empire. The empire needs oil. Therefore the US needs oil.
> 
> Shoot, anybody can make a reason for anything using the transitive property.
> View attachment 3800543


Such are the vagaries of international trade. Quick, put up a border wall!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Such are the vagaries of international trade. Quick, put up a border wall!


This is getting easy.

People in Mexico want US jobs. The Wall creates US jobs. Therefore the people of Mexico want The Wall.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So what does that make Hillary?
> 
> Since she sold 20% of our uranium to a russian company and got a fat donation from same company.
> 
> A sell out?


As they say, you can fool some people all the time. 

But it doesn't matter how deeply you believe that right wing made up shit. Most of the people this country aren't fooled and weren't even before "grab em by the pooosy" quote became part of the national zeitgeist.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-losing-election-polls_us_57fa6885e4b0e655eab53068

*Donald Trump Was Losing This Election Anyway*
*Polls showed him losing must-win states even before many prominent Republicans withdrew support.*

_Trump has less than a 15 percent chance of winning the presidency according to HuffPost’s election forecast model. And that’s all based on polls from before this latest scandal. In order to have a chance at winning the presidency, Trump has to carry several states that are leaning toward his opponent, including Ohio, Florida, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. _

Until now, I'd say that the poll numbers were just a reflection of how people feel at the moment and things can change depending on world events. But not now. It's too late for the Donald. I look forward to your crying for eight full and prosperous years of the Hillary Clinton presidency.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> As they say, you can fool some people all the time.
> 
> But it doesn't matter how deeply you believe that right wing made up shit. Most of the people this country aren't fooled and weren't even before "grab em by the pooosy" quote became part of the national zeitgeist.
> 
> ...



You can always fool PutinPie. She still believes that The Donald will win - unless it is rigged. I am sure she will be back here posting "proof" of the rigged-ness very soon after the election is lost. I figure the (((networks))) will call this election at about 10:01 EDT.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Oil makes us go.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! I thought patriotism was disgusting to you libs?
> 
> .


one dimesional POS give it up your commitments and beliefs are revealed as a shoddy racist, sexist scam


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You can always fool PutinPie. She still believes that The Donald will win - unless it is rigged. I am sure she will be back here posting "proof" of the rigged-ness very soon after the election is lost. I figure the (((networks))) will call this election at about 10:01 EDT.


The election was rigged.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ha! I thought patriotism was disgusting to you libs?
> 
> Can Hillary be trusted?
> 
> ...


You confuse jingoism with patriotism. I bet you don't even know what jingoism is.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You confuse jingoism with patriotism. I bet you don't even know what jingoism is.


She doesn't even try to argue anymore. Like a zombie, she just pastes the latest shit from the Kremlin.

I wonder what PutinPie's approval rating is these days... I mean, in the US, not Russia. Boy, they would love her over there. She should go.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> She doesn't even try to argue anymore. Like a zombie, she just pastes the latest shit from the Kremlin.
> 
> I wonder what PutinPie's approval rating is these days... I mean, in the US, not Russia. Boy, they would love her over there. She should go.


She will fit right in.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and Bill will literally put us under foreign rule. They will sell us out and fiercely attack the whistleblowers.


your head is deeply up your ass


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Again, you are too stupid to establish causality. This is another case of you hearing a fact from someplace and accepting somebody's explanation without question. Simple solutions for simple minds.
> 
> Hey Pie, I am trying to understand The Donald better. Not being a sleazeball, I am faithful to my wife but am trying to understand how he ticks. I assume that whenever he grabs some pussy he gets a thrill for betraying somebody close to him... somebody who trusts him. Not being a racist of former KGB agent, I don't have any way to ask him about it. So it falls on you to help me understand him.
> 
> ...






Rape is not infidelity. It is a crime.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rape is not infidelity. It is a crime.



“Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.”
“Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything.”


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

Pie, let's be _fair_ about this....you *are* kinda moving on this thread like a bitch.

If daddy Drumpf and Billy Bush offered you some Tic Tacs could they go ahead and grab you by the pussy, or?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are such a simpleton, Pie.
> 
> The US is fracking the shit out of itself and is about to become self sufficient if not an energy exporter . This plot of yours is a fever dream.
> 
> ...


Doesnt change the fact that the US wants assad gone to complete the pipeline. Qatar, Saudi, Syria, Turkey. That would be the path if Assad had agreed. 

Leaked audio of John Kerry has him saying they "waited and watched" as ISIS invaded syria in the hopes that Assad would consider stepping down as the US was demanding.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> “Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.”
> “Grab them by the pussy. You can do anything.”


JINX!


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doesnt change the fact that the US wants assad gone to complete the pipeline. Qatar, Saudi, Syria, Turkey. That would be the path if Assad had agreed.
> 
> Leaked audio of John Kerry has him saying they "waited and watched" as ISIS invaded syria in the hopes that Assad would consider stepping down as the US was demanding.


you are trying to teach mongoloids trigonometry. stop while you are ahead.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Rape is not infidelity. It is a crime.


I am not going to vote for Bill, so I don't really give a fuck.

And really, is this the best you can do? Now that The Donald has been proven to be a degenerate pig, you dredge up this old crap?

You are beneath contempt.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't be salty because Drumpf didn't grab YOUR pussy, there's still time - he's got PLENTY of free time now that he's out of the running!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you are trying to teach mongoloids trigonometry. stop while you are ahead.


That's just, well, I don't want to say it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Hillary Rodham Clinton, 44th President of the United States of America. Your daughter will grow up knowing that she can become president too. And if she's smart, distance herself from you at the earliest moment possible. Because her Mom has issues.


She'll know she can become president by selling government influence to move up the power ladder. By using government stations to intimidate naysayers into silence and ridicule rape victims. 

They are trading national security away by giving into all the donors requests. 

Lie lie lie lie.

Yeah no thanks. I'm going to raise my daughter to tell the truth even when ridiculed and defend the constitution of this nation.

Hillary has no admirable qualities. She shows one side to the public and another to her private interests so as not to spook the masses.

Donald Trump is still better even with the lewd remarks. Your candidate sucks THAT bad.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She'll know she can become president by selling government influence to move up the power ladder. By using government stations to intimidate naysayers into silence and ridicule rape victims.
> 
> They are trading national security away by giving into all the donors requests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doesnt change the fact that the US wants assad gone to complete the pipeline. Qatar, Saudi, Syria, Turkey. That would be the path if Assad had agreed.
> 
> Leaked audio of John Kerry has him saying they "waited and watched" as ISIS invaded syria in the hopes that Assad would consider stepping down as the US was demanding.


You make disparate statements as though they are connected.

Like this:
The stock market was down yesterday.
China built hangers on the artificial islands near the Philippines.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She'll know she can become president by selling government influence to move up the power ladder. By using government stations to intimidate naysayers into silence and ridicule rape victims.
> 
> They are trading national security away by giving into all the donors requests.
> 
> ...


Do you really need to make up what you want Clinton is thinking? "Clinton knows "she can become president by selling government influence to move up the power ladder." LOL, that's rich. She's been first lady, Senator of New York and Secretary of State. She quite possibly just lucked into the first but she won the second and quite rightly allied with Obama when she lost her first bid for the Democratic Party Nomination in 2008.

After 25 years of right wing bashing, all the wingnuts have to show for the millions of dollars wasted in politically motivated "investigations" is a low opinion rating for Clinton.

In a matter of weeks, Trump has made himself the virtual image of work place sexual predators. The list of actions Trump has done would have sunk Clinton many times over except for the well trained religious bigots who started down the path of mindlessness by wanting to save fetuses and now are completely lost to their obsession of hate for all things that represent their image of liberals. 

Yet you Trump supporters just close your ears, minds and eyes. It's my guess that it all started because you can't stand the idea that other people believe that a woman has the right to choose. This one obsession, I believe, is the root of all things nasty about the right wing tools called Christian Trump supporters. You've been corrupted by your obsession and now are so far away from Christianity that you've become it's opposite. 

Your daughter will grow up with a mind of her own. That is unless you crush it in your obsession.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yeah no thanks. I'm going to raise my daughter to tell the truth even when ridiculed and defend the constitution of this nation.
> 
> Hillary has no admirable qualities. She shows one side to the public and another to her private interests so as not to spook the masses.
> 
> Donald Trump is still better even with the lewd remarks. Your candidate sucks THAT bad.


Actually you said you will raise your child with the understanding that a women with a flat chest cant be a 10



Flaming Pie said:


> I agree. Lol. You cant be a ten if you are flat chested. Men like breasts.
> 
> I have the most important job in the world.


 Horrible mother you are. Give her up for adoption or let an intelligent family member raise her.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Love the speaker's response at the end.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Actually you said you will raise your child with the understanding that a women with a flat chest cant be a 10
> 
> Horrible mother you are. Give her up for adoption or let an intelligent family member raise her.


They can't. Lol

Not very many women trying to become flat chested.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They can't. Lol
> 
> Not very many women trying to become flat chested.


You are an embarrassment to your sex.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Love the speaker's response at the end.


Did not watch. Did he grab her pussy?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 9, 2016)

Hillary cold busted lying to voters & promising wall street lobbiests more of the same corrupt collusioun between government & the robber barons she claims to be against.

Here's the notorious right wing Young Turks journalist exposing Hillary's lies we now can prove thanks to wiki leaks releasing more of her hacked emails .





Hillary proves once again she cannot be trusted to be truthful on any issue,radicals will still leap to her defense in the face of undeniable proof by blaming Russia for what Hillary says & does 

I love it,the evil cunt is busted again thanks to the same wiki leaks radicals loved last year


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am not going to vote for Bill, so I don't really give a fuck.
> 
> And really, is this the best you can do? Now that The Donald has been proven to be a degenerate pig, you dredge up this old crap?
> 
> You are beneath contempt.


Hillary belittled and demeaned them 24/7 in defense of her sexual predator husband. 

If my husband was possibly raping people, I would want to know and I certainly would not have stayed married to a rapist.

Rape is a violent assault. None of the women consented or allowed it to happen.

You are defending the enabler of a rapist.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary cold busted lying to voters & promising wall street lobbiests more of the same corrupt collusioun between government & the robber barons she claims to be against.
> 
> Here's the notorious right wing Young Turks journalist exposing Hillary's lies we now can prove thanks to wiki leaks releasing more of her hacked emails .


Panhead is so fab.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary belittled and demeaned them 24/7 in defense of her sexual predator husband.
> 
> If my husband was possibly raping people, I would want to know and I certainly would not have stayed married to a rapist.
> 
> ...


No, I am ensuring that democracy lives to fight another day by making sure Donald Trump is not elected.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Check out podesta emails, and sex tape.


Lol.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary belittled and demeaned them 24/7 in defense of her sexual predator husband.
> 
> If my husband was possibly raping people, I would want to know and I certainly would not have stayed married to a rapist.
> 
> ...


Make up your mind, racist or rapist?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

I am a realist. No woman wants a flat chest. Reductions, altering shape, and enlargment are sought but not breast removal.

Women who have breast cancer will remove their breasts but they often seek to place implants.


Unclebaldrick said:


> You are an embarrassment to your sex.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am a realist. No woman wants a flat chest. Reductions, altering shape, and enlargment are sought but not breast removal.
> 
> Women who have breast cancer will remove their breasts but they often seek to place implants.


You are unfit to raise a child, but at least it is a girl. One less sexual predator.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are unfit to raise a child, but at least it is a girl. One less sexual predator.


You are unfit for debate. Lol


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are an embarrassment to your sex.


The first time she called Hillary a dog i was like WTF? She has no clue, a vile character.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are unfit for debate. Lol


You don't know enough to debate. All you do is vomit right wing bullshit. There is no point debating you, you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground about any issue. Don't think that mastering google earns you the right to be taken seriously. It doesn't.


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are unfit for debate. Lol


some would even argue life. but they'be be totally WRONG.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

testiclees said:


> The first time she called Hillary a dog i was like WTF? She has no clue, a vile character.


Women nazis are the worst.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> some would even argue life. but they'be be totally WRONG.


Trrble day


Srsly


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Trrble day
> 
> 
> Srsly


b4 is a fucking flaccid failure

@b4ds33d



b4ds33d said:


> some would even argue life. but they'be be totally WRONG.


 B4 and pie, good lord that is a nasty pairing. A pair of rabid half wits bound by fear and ignorance


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am a realist. No woman wants a flat chest. Reductions, altering shape, and enlargment are sought but not breast removal.
> 
> Women who have breast cancer will remove their breasts but they often seek to place implants.


i guess youre lucky, never seen a flat chested fat chick before. ill give you a 2/10 because your slutty


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 9, 2016)

guys enjoying your circle jerk?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> guys enjoying your circle jerk?


you want in?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> guys enjoying your circle jerk?


You bet....matter of fact, I'm almost there -- Open WIDE, like you always do!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you want in?


He just hangs around to clean/lap up afterwards.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He just hangs around to clean/lap up afterwards.


hes the fluffer


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you are trying to teach mongoloids trigonometry. stop while you are ahead.


tell us more about how obama is from kenya, genius.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They can't. Lol
> 
> Not very many women trying to become flat chested.


would you trust your 15 year old daughter around trump alone?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> you are trying to teach mongoloids trigonometry. stop while you are ahead.


"mongoloids" Pussy, loutish racist ass? What type of adult would drop a fucking turd like that. Youre a fucking burrro, pussy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are unfit for debate. Lol


Post another youtube video.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3800739


were you aware that they are gonna be releasing tapes that make the "pussy grab" sexual assault boasting look tame in comparison, right?

apparently trump goes crazy saying "niggers".


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He just hangs around to clean/lap up afterwards.


you nasty big lou


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you aware that they are gonna be releasing tapes that make the "pussy grab" sexual assault boasting look tame in comparison, right?
> 
> apparently trump goes crazy saying "niggers".


PLEASE







Donald Trump Calls Obama “A Lying N*gger”

Read More at www.hotglobalnews.com/donald-trump-calls-obama-a-lying-nigger/


----------



## testiclees (Oct 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you aware that they are gonna be releasing tapes that make the "pussy grab" sexual assault boasting look tame in comparison, right?
> 
> apparently trump goes crazy saying "niggers".




  *Owen Ellickson* ‏@*onlxn* 
RYAN: Did you say the n-word? TRUMP: Yes. Lots. (silence) RYAN: Well-- TRUMP: Let me give you some context: I was referring to black people

He's had some experience.

https://twitter.com/onlxn/status/785215420672319488?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

testiclees said:


> PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like that might be the tape that's gonna drop.

mark burnett won't release it because he is a trump supporter. the penalty on the NDA for anyone else is $5 million.

once mark cuban puts that up, the video will drop.

might even happen before the debate tonight. LOL!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 9, 2016)

srh88 said:


> you want in?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

david brock offered to put up the $5 million.

it's gonna hurt.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary belittled and demeaned them 24/7 in defense of her sexual predator husband.
> 
> If my husband was possibly raping people, I would want to know and I certainly would not have stayed married to a rapist.
> 
> ...


Speaking of rapist and your husband. What did he get booted out the service for ?
Trumps says your husband is likely a rapist, drug dealer and maybe murder.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Love the speaker's response at the end.


The man was protesting hate speech. He was absolutely within his rights to object to the bigoted hater.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary belittled and demeaned them 24/7 in defense of her sexual predator husband.
> 
> If my husband was possibly raping people, I would want to know and I certainly would not have stayed married to a rapist.
> 
> ...


Bill is not running for prez. Trump, on the other hand is. He brags about groping women as his right and privilege. And isn't it interesting how you are voting for somebody who is accused of rape many times. He paid off women to avoid charges, so they say.

You say that would not stay married to an accused rapist even though he was never charged or evidence brought forward. Yet you would put a man like that in the White House.

Your obsession is ruining you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

trump invited pressers backstage for "debate prep". instead, they found paula jones and two other clinton accusers.

here comes the implosion.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 9, 2016)

"I've listened to the tape. My view is that people of faith are voting for president on issues like who will defend and protect unborn life, defund Planned Parenthood, grow the economy and create jobs, oppose the Iran nuclear deal," Ralph Reed, head of Trump's religious advisory board, told CNN. "I think a 10-year-old tape of a private conversation with a TV talk show host ranks pretty low on their hierarchy of their concerns."


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> "I've listened to the tape. My view is that people of faith are voting for president on issues like who will defend and protect unborn life, defund Planned Parenthood, grow the economy and create jobs, oppose the Iran nuclear deal," Ralph Reed, head of Trump's religious advisory board, told CNN. "I think a 10-year-old tape of a private conversation with a TV talk show host ranks pretty low on their hierarchy of their concerns."


the tape is 10 years old! ignore it.

focus on this 2000 year old book instead.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the tape is 10 years old! ignore it.
> 
> focus on this 2000 year old book instead.


TRUMP! is clearly under a Satanic attack. That has never been in dispute.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 9, 2016)

I lit my cigarette backwards.














Fuck.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 9, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I lit my cigarette backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

The campaign efforts in Israel have seen 200,000 expats register to vote, half of them women, and most will be supporting Trump, Zell maintained.

“The public wants Trump, with all of his shortcomings, over Clinton with her failures, her corruption, her lies,” Zell said.

He maintained that leaked emails from the Democratic nominee showing she had cozied up to Wall Street and corporate interests were worse than Trump’s comments.

“I have five daughters and they will all, all, vote for Trump,” Zell added.

http://www.timesofisrael.com/after-crass-comments-republicans-in-israel-head-sticks-by-trump/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The campaign efforts in Israel have seen 200,000 expats register to vote, half of them women, and most will be supporting Trump, Zell maintained.
> 
> “The public wants Trump, with all of his shortcomings, over Clinton with her failures, her corruption, her lies,” Zell said.
> 
> ...


jews, women, and especially jewish women will all vote overwhelmingly against trump.

dream on, you deluded fascist wannabe.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 9, 2016)

Best lie of debate was Hillary saying she was going to look out for the coal miners. lol

She has no shame. Notice she never apologized to the women she attacked viciously after her husband raped them.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> she never apologized to the women she attacked viciously after her husband raped them.


probably because he never raped anyone and she never viciously attacked them.

retard.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Best lie of debate was Hillary saying she was going to look out for the coal miners. lol
> 
> She has no shame. Notice she never apologized to the women she attacked viciously after her husband raped them.


Really Pie? You are quite an example for women - klan women.

Did Donald tell any lies?

How about that special prosecutor? You in favor of that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The campaign efforts in Israel have seen 200,000 expats register to vote, half of them women, and most will be supporting Trump, Zell maintained.
> 
> “The public wants Trump, with all of his shortcomings, over Clinton with her failures, her corruption, her lies,” Zell said.
> 
> ...


Pie likes it when foreigners vote. Except hispanics.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bill is not running for prez. Trump, on the other hand is. He brags about groping women as his right and privilege. And isn't it interesting how you are voting for somebody who is accused of rape many times. He paid off women to avoid charges, so they say.
> 
> You say that would not stay married to an accused rapist even though he was never charged or evidence brought forward. Yet you would put a man like that in the White House.
> 
> Your obsession is ruining you.


The attorney who settled the case stated that he settled. so it isn't unconfirmed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey @Flaming Pie show me the tape of Hillary laughing at the rape victim. Funny I have not heard them yet.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Best lie of debate was Hillary saying she was going to look out for the coal miners. lol
> 
> She has no shame. Notice she never apologized to the women she attacked viciously after her husband raped them.


what about the greatest trojan horse in history? Seriously he's not shy about presenting himself as a fucking moron. Youre proud to kneel for him fucking grovelling racist sow. What type of fucking lout would spew ridiculous shit that isnt even sensible. He's a fucking idiot piece of shit getting crushed and being exposed as a buffoon and overall piece of tiresome silver spoon pussy shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> what about the greatest trojan horse in history? Seriously he's not shy about presenting himself as a fucking moron. Youre proud to kneel for him fucking grovelling racist sow. What type of fucking lout would spew ridiculous shit that isnt even sensible. He's a fucking idiot piece of shit getting crushed and being exposed as a buffoon and overall piece of tiresome silver spoon pussy shit.


The kind of lout who loves himself more than his country. There is nothing he would not do to move himself "up".


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The campaign efforts in Israel have seen 200,000 expats register to vote, half of them women, and most will be supporting Trump, Zell maintained.
> 
> “The public wants Trump, with all of his shortcomings, over Clinton with her failures, her corruption, her lies,” Zell said.
> 
> ...


They must have been persuaded by this diplomatic turd:


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

testiclees said:


> what about the greatest trojan horse in history? Seriously he's not shy about presenting himself as a fucking moron. Youre proud to kneel for him fucking grovelling racist sow. What type of fucking lout would spew ridiculous shit that isnt even sensible. He's a fucking idiot piece of shit getting crushed and being exposed as a buffoon and overall piece of tiresome silver spoon pussy shit.


Thing is, the greatest trojan horse in history is already established as an historical precedent. It happened with the trojans. Syrian trojan horses is the utterance of a fucking idiot clown


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

*Is There ApprenticeFootage of Trump Saying the N-Word?*
By Daniel Politi







Burnett, another salacious cockroach.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 10, 2016)

Time to get even for Trumps Billy Bush audio of 11 years ago. 

Someone should e-blast the pic of Hildawg staring at Christina Aguilar's tits (not that I blame her). I think it is only a couple years old

Checkmate Hildawg


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> Time to get even for Trumps Billy Bush audio of 11 years ago.
> 
> Someone should e-blast the pic of Hildawg staring at Christina Aguilar's tits (not that I blame her). I think it is only a couple years old
> 
> Checkmate Hildawg


checkmate? pull your head out of your ass lout, Reality check JACKASS

@538

Hillary Clinton

82.5%

Donald Trump

17.5%



@Vegas
*Next President of the United States of America*
Odds as of October 9 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -425
Donald Trump +325


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

People should shut the hell up about Bill's sexual assaults and sex addiction. Lulz


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People should shut the hell up about Bill's sexual assaults and sex addiction. LulzView attachment 3801306


you ready for jill harth to make her rounds through all the news desks, describing exactly how trump grabbed her by the pussy and then paid her off?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People should shut the hell up about Bill's sexual assaults and sex addiction. LulzView attachment 3801306


Deflect away. I admire you because you are a fighter and don't give up. 

Ahhhaahaaaaaahhhhhaaaaaa

What a beat down. Did you hear the German accent when he talked about jailing Clinton? I vill haff you investeigayted ant poot in jail!

That's the most important moment of the debate. When he told his opponent he will jail her when he gets in office. As if he's running for president of Sudan or something. 

Here's a sexual predator, proven guilty by his own words -- also accused of child rape and charged with evidence given in court and proceedings in progress, also a huckster, who is literally scheduled to have trial hearings for fraud in November -- telling Clinton he'd appoint a prosecutor, have her investigated, tried and jailed if he gets elected. 

Donald Trump can't be trusted


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

a poll conducted after friday's "grab them by the pussy tape" came out has just been dropped, and hillary is leading by 11 points in it nationally. that's in a 4 way match.

head to head she leads by 14 points.

OUCH


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/905

"There is language about “ending Assad’s rule” which seems to defy political reality.

Why go there? It is not going to happen in the algebra of defeating ISIS so why don’t we stick to the task at hand.

On Syrian refugees, is it enough to call just for vigilant screening? Shouldn’t we call for a thorough review of how we screen to make sure the procedures are actually up to snuff?

I think both the CIA/FBI heads have testified and acknowledged that our screening may not deter terrorists. And I don’t think the american people feel like the screening process is adequate."


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/905
> 
> "There is language about “ending Assad’s rule” which seems to defy political reality.
> 
> ...


45% of married women are voting for clinton.

33% of married men think their spouse is voting for clinton.

you sure your cucked hubby is gonna follow through with that trump vote, little nazi girl?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> People should shut the hell up about Bill's sexual assaults and sex addiction. LulzView attachment 3801306


Come on Pie, you said she was laughing at a rape victim. Show us the tape!

Oh, maybe you have already heard it and realized that even *you* can't buy the lies TRUMP! is saying.

Also: Check out sex tape.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 45% of married women are voting for clinton.
> 
> 33% of married men think their spouse is voting for clinton.
> 
> you sure your cucked hubby is gonna follow through with that trump vote, little nazi girl?


My guess is that he is spending less and less time at home.

Overheard conversation: "All she does is sit around in a moomoo and watch youtube videos. I am glad you understand me."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/905
> 
> "There is language about “ending Assad’s rule” which seems to defy political reality.
> 
> ...


Coming soon to an inauguration near you.


"I, Hillary Rodham Clinton, do solemnly swear..."

Love it or leave it, isn't that what the righties used to say in the '70's?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Coming soon to an inauguration near you.
> 
> 
> "I, Hillary Rodham Clinton, do solemnly swear..."
> ...


I think they changed it to "If you can't throw your opponent in jail, claim that it is rigged and get rich selling the rubes crap for when TSHTF"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/905
> 
> "There is language about “ending Assad’s rule” which seems to defy political reality.
> 
> Why go there? It is not going to happen in the algebra of defeating ISIS so why don’t we stick to the task at hand.


Because he seems to be guilty of crimes against humanity (check out sex tape)



Flaming Pie said:


> On Syrian refugees, is it enough to call just for vigilant screening? Shouldn’t we call for a thorough review of how we screen to make sure the procedures are actually up to snuff?


As if you know fuck-all about the screening process. You are just having a knee jerk reaction and TRUMP! is that jerk.



Flaming Pie said:


> I think both the CIA/FBI heads have testified and acknowledged that our screening may not deter terrorists. And I don’t think the american people feel like the screening process is adequate."


No, they can come in on a tourist visa. So putting innocent refugees in happy camps is not likely to do shit. Sounds like you still want a complete and total shutdown of Muslims entering the country. 

Pie, you are nothing but a shrill, ignorant harpie. TRUMP! is playing you. He has that effect on the weakest, meanest and dumbest in our society. You are a triple threat.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/905
> 
> "There is language about “ending Assad’s rule” which seems to defy political reality.
> 
> ...


But what about "Grab them by the Pussy"?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

This poor girl is a fuckin hot mess.

Too sad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

*Cooper:* You described kissing women without consent, grabbing their genitals. That is sexual assault. You bragged that you have sexually assaulted women. Do you understand that?

*Trump*: No, I didn’t say that at all. I don't think you understood what was said.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> But what about "Grab them by the Pussy"?


Locker room talk. Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This poor girl is a fuckin hot mess.
> 
> Too sad.


She deserves it.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> Time to get even for Trumps Billy Bush audio of 11 years ago.
> 
> Someone should e-blast the pic of Hildawg staring at Christina Aguilar's tits (not that I blame her). I think it is only a couple years old
> 
> Checkmate Hildawg


All you lobotomized Trump supporters can do any more is deflect. Own it. 
_
You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”

“And when you’re a star, they let you do it,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”

“Whatever you want,” says another voice, apparently Bush’s.

“Grab them by the p---y,” Trump says. “You can do anything.”
_
You support a sexual predator, fraudster, child rapist and bigot. Just say it a few times and get used to it. It's like a young man realizing he can no longer say he's going bald or a person who has gained more weight than they like but are not motivated to lose the extra pounds. Just admit that you have feelings for a guy who is a fascist dictator in waiting kind of sexual predatory sociopath. Once you accept the truth of who you are, you'll be able to move on, find the kind of social group you are accepted with and be happy. 

Because, really, most people don't like you. You don't belong in the general society. Find a place where you can be happy and go there.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All you lobotomized Trump supporters can do any more is deflect. Own it.
> _
> You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> ...


You should fucking hear Limbaugh today.

"These are the same people who take money from Hollywood when all they produce is unspeakable filth - so they are ten times as guilty."

uh-huh.

Took 2/3 of the show to get to the Podesta Sex Tape


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Locker room talk. Hahahahahahahahahahaha


anyone who said that kind of thing on the job would be fired.

billy bush was fired just for listening to it.

it's insulting not only to women, but especially to men to suggest that we talk like this at any time. the only men who ever talk like that are sexual predators and serial rapists.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *Cooper:* You described kissing women without consent, grabbing their genitals. That is sexual assault. You bragged that you have sexually assaulted women. Do you understand that?
> 
> *Trump*: No, I didn’t say that at all. I don't think you understood what was said.


I just keep reading this over and over, and am blown away that he actually, sincerely thinks people are dumb enough to buy this shit.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who said that kind of thing on the job would be fired.
> 
> billy bush was fired just for listening to it.
> 
> it's insulting not only to women, but especially to men to suggest that we talk like this at any time. the only men who ever talk like that are sexual predators and serial rapists.


Amen.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just keep reading this over and over, and am blown away that he actually, sincerely thinks people are dumb enough to buy this shit.


his jedi mind tricks are not going to work. 

he is just inviting us to watch and watch and rewatch and rewatch that tape of him bragging about how he rapes women.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just keep reading this over and over, and am blown away that he actually, sincerely thinks people are dumb enough to buy this shit.


About 40% seem to. I never realized how many of these people are not dead yet.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You should fucking hear Limbaugh today.
> 
> "These are the same people who take money from Hollywood when all they produce is unspeakable filth - so they are ten times as guilty."
> 
> ...


So, is Limbaugh blowing a gasket or enjoying himself? His ratings have to be given a boost by by wing nuts who fled to his station so they will know what to say.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, is Limbaugh blowing a gasket or enjoying himself? His ratings have to be given a boost by by wing nuts who fled to his station so they will know what to say.


Defensive. But super glad for the shout out he got. He has no shame.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just keep reading this over and over, and am blown away that he actually, sincerely thinks people are dumb enough to buy this shit.


 flaming pie will


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I just keep reading this over and over, and am blown away that he actually, sincerely thinks people are dumb enough to buy this shit.


40% are, in fact, that dumb. Something to remember when looking at people in the line at the supermarket checkout counter.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who said that kind of thing on the job would be fired.


Or sent to HR classes for 2 weeks. There isn't a corporation in the country that will tolerate any kind of sexist, racist or homophobic words, gestures, drawings or cartoons on company property in 2016. None. Zero tolerance. It was on every bulletin board where I worked.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Or sent to HR classes for 2 weeks. There isn't a corporation in the country that will tolerate any kind of sexist, racist or homophobic words, gestures, drawings or cartoons on company property in 2016. None. Zero tolerance. It was on every bulletin board where I worked.


any teacher who overheard boys in the locker room talking that way would expel them from school.

i can't wait until professional athletes start speaking out against trump. i'm sure they don't like being smeared with the sexual predator brush.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> 40% are, in fact, that dumb. Something to remember when looking at people in the line at the supermarket checkout counter.


70% at Walmer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Tsk tsk tsk....the wall keeps a'crumblin.....

___________________________________

US and Canada


*#NotOkay: Trump tape prompts outpouring of sex assault stories*

9 October 2016

From the sectionUS and Canada
Media captionDonald Trump makes offensive comments about women
Tens of thousands of women have been sharing their experiences of sexual assault on Twitter after a video showed US presidential candidate Donald Trump boasting about groping women.

___________________________________

Edit: Here - http://www.bbc.com/news/37603217


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Ahhh, finally. The podesta emails prove that "Hillary intends to violate her oath of office and appoint thousands of others who will do the same."

All this because she dreams of free trade and open borders. Big fucking deal. Anybody who doesn't is missing the big picture.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Tsk tsk tsk....the wall keeps a'crumblin.....
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> ...


Lou, put some damn links in your posts!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Lou, put some damn links in your posts!


Soorrryyyy, I'm not up on all the 'tech processes'....I usually just copy/paste. My wife and a couple friends just showed me some of the basic stuff within the last year, things like transferring pics and downloading stuff without help. (Luddite)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Actually I had a Hillary dream last night. No shit.

I was volunteering as usual, but it was at Hillary's house. Normal building from the front but the back deck was The Mall (not *a mall*, Pie you wizard). So here we were making calls and stuffing envelopes on her dining room table. She was pretty nice. When we would take breaks we would all take off our shoes and lie down on the mall. She brought out refreshments. It was very chill. There were no rednecks or Klan members, just a whole lot of people working together. Some hot chicks were there but they seemed pretty unconcerned about unwanted pussy grabs. Toward the end we all joined hands and sung "i'd like to teach the world to sing". But there was no coke <sniffff>.

It was cool.


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Actually I had a Hillary dream last night. No shit.
> 
> I was volunteering as usual, but it was at Hillary's house. Normal building from the front but the back deck was The Mall (not *a mall*, Pie you wizard). So here we were making calls and stuffing envelopes on her dining room table. She was pretty nice. When we would take breaks we would all take off our shoes and lie down on the mall. She brought out refreshments. It was very chill. There were no rednecks or Klan members, just a whole lot of people working together. Some hot chicks were there but they seemed pretty unconcerned about unwanted pussy grabs. Toward the end we all joined hands and sung "i'd like to teach the world to sing". But there was no coke <sniffff>.
> 
> It was cool.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> any teacher who overheard boys in the locker room talking that way would expel them from school.
> 
> i can't wait until professional athletes start speaking out against trump. i'm sure they don't like being smeared with the sexual predator brush.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ahhh, finally. The podesta emails prove that "Hillary intends to violate her oath of office and appoint thousands of others who will do the same."
> 
> All this because she dreams of free trade and open borders. Big fucking deal. Anybody who doesn't is missing the big picture.


when you put that snippit in full context, it is just as damning as her citing abraham lincoln having a "public and private position" in order to get the 13th amendment passed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My guess is that he is spending less and less time at home.
> 
> Overheard conversation: "All she does is sit around in a moomoo and watch youtube videos. I am glad you understand me."


You should write a book. Not even kidding. Lol.

Great imagination. Adventures of putin-pie seems like a project you might enjoy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Because he seems to be guilty of crimes against humanity (check out sex tape)
> 
> 
> As if you know fuck-all about the screening process. You are just having a knee jerk reaction and TRUMP! is that jerk.
> ...


I didnt write it. Lol it was in the emails to the hillary campaign staff.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should write a book. Not even kidding. Lol.
> 
> Great imagination. Adventures of putin-pie seems like a project you might enjoy.


people would pay not to read that book.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You should write a book. Not even kidding. Lol.
> 
> Great imagination. Adventures of putin-pie seems like a project you might enjoy.


I have written several, but my publisher would not be interested in poor Putin-Pie. It is a scholarly publisher, not a cheap romance novel house.

So where is this "Hillary laughing at a rape victim?" That would be pretty bad if it was not a total lie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All you lobotomized Trump supporters can do any more is deflect. Own it.
> _
> You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> ...


Right back at cha.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right back at cha.


what would you do if someone grabbed your daughter by the pussy?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3801503


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what would you do if someone grabbed your daughter by the pussy?


depends on the youtube video. Some of them are riveting.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ahhh, finally. The podesta emails prove that "Hillary intends to violate her oath of office and appoint thousands of others who will do the same."
> 
> All this because she dreams of free trade and open borders. Big fucking deal. Anybody who doesn't is missing the big picture.


The big picture is dirt cheap labor for her donors.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

beyond hope, pie.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801527





Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801528


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The big picture is dirt cheap labor for her donors.


You do not grasp international economics bigly.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801528


Does that woman know TRUMP! is using her picture?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The big picture is dirt cheap labor for her donors.


The big picture is,

"I, Hillary Rodham Clinton, do solemnly swear..."

Are you attending the inauguration?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> people would pay not to read that book.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801503


Who's that?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Who's that?


that is flaming pie.

sorry to scar you.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The big picture is dirt cheap labor for her donors.


By big picture you mean the assholes view


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 10, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> that is flaming pie.
> 
> sorry to scar you.


Fuck me.. This explains everything though, of course pie is voting for trump, That's mike pences daughter. Want proof? Put a mirror up to her face and watch it take a break..


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right back at cha.


*How do you do it?





*


----------



## testiclees (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801508


HRC
83.6%

Donald Trump

16.4%


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> All you lobotomized Trump supporters can do any more is deflect. Own it.
> _
> You know I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.”
> 
> ...


People who live in glass houses should not throw stones: Read it and weep. Hillary is as big, if not a bigger sexist with money and power 

http://nypost.com/2016/05/16/christina-aguilera-hillary-stared-at-my-boobs/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> People who live in glass houses should not throw stones: Read it and weep. Hillary is as big, if not a bigger sexist with money and power
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/05/16/christina-aguilera-hillary-stared-at-my-boobs/


Jill harth: Trump grabbed my pussy


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> People who live in glass houses should not throw stones: Read it and weep. Hillary is as big, if not a bigger sexist with money and power
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/05/16/christina-aguilera-hillary-stared-at-my-boobs/


Uhh, yeah. That's really the same as a wealthy old man using his position as a star to justify unwanted attention, kissing and grabbing a working colleague by the pussy. Because "they let you do it".

You are just apologizing for a nasty old man.

Do you know anything about people? They check each other out.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> People who live in glass houses should not throw stones: Read it and weep. Hillary is as big, if not a bigger sexist with money and power
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/05/16/christina-aguilera-hillary-stared-at-my-boobs/


Not the brightest bulb, eh?

Are you familiar with the phrase 'grasping at straws'?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Not the brightest bulb, eh?
> 
> Are you familiar with the phrase 'grasping at straws'?


they have to grasp at something, the fucking sky is falling..


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> the fucking sky is falling..


Better grab onto something....



....What about a pussy?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Right back at cha.


I'm glad to hear that you are now going to vote for Hillary Clinton.

Congratulations in removing that block inserted in your brain..

edit: spoke too soon. Brain block still in place



Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801528


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

She often says things that are untrue. It is a huge endemic political weakness.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801741
> She often says things that are untrue. It is a huge endemic political weakness.


Hillary may be flawed but the Donald is completely unfit for public office..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary may be flawed but the Donald is completely unfit for public office..


And Hillary will learn from mistakes while Donald remains completely unfit for public office.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hillary may be flawed but the Donald is completely unfit for public office..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801759


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 10, 2016)

Congrats! You can have him.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Congrats! You can have him.
> View attachment 3801774


He's made a _sane_ move? No shit! And all these years I thought he was headed to the state hospital...


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801759


*It would seem that the donald has done a bit of failing himself:*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801741
> She often says things that are untrue. It is a huge endemic political weakness.


and yet she is beating your racist orange hero by 14 points nationally.

that has to hurt.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 10, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And Hillary will learn from mistakes while Donald remains completely unfit for public office.


Didn't she say her vote on the Iraq War was a mistake? I wonder why if she believes that, why does she support the exact same kind of regime change in Syria? She was talking about ousting the Assad regime and arming the rebels during last night's debate.. exactly what Reagan did in Afghanistan.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 10, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Didn't she say her vote on the Iraq War was a mistake? I wonder why if she believes that, why does she support the exact same kind of regime change in Syria?


were you tripping on acid?

she said she does not favor ground forces or an occupation in syria.

see a doctor for your hillary derangement syndrome.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3801759


At least she has experience with foreign policy. The only experience Donald has is with bankrupting companies, raping his wife, and being a racist reality tv star...


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And Hillary will learn from mistakes while Donald remains completely unfit for public office.


Yeah, she already destroys incriminating emails immediately instead of leaving them on her server


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> At least she has experience with foreign policy. The only experience Donald has is with bankrupting companies, raping his wife, and being a racist reality tv star...


All her "accomplishments" as SoS were disasters.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you tripping on acid?
> 
> she said she does not favor ground forces or an occupation in syria.
> 
> see a doctor for your hillary derangement syndrome.


And immediately proposed sending in Special Forces


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> All her "accomplishments" as SoS were disasters.


That is your opinion, Red. Opinions are not facts.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> That is your opinion, Red. Opinions are not facts.


Fact.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

*Donald Trump’s Sad, Lonely Life*



David Brooks OCT. 11, 2016

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/opinion/donald-trumps-sad-lonely-life.html?_r=0


LOL


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Potroast loves Jew cock.


----------



## PetFlora (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Uhh, yeah. That's really the same as a wealthy old man using his position as a star to justify unwanted attention, kissing and grabbing a working colleague by the pussy. Because "they let you do it".
> 
> You are just apologizing for a nasty old man.
> 
> Do you know anything about people? They check each other out.



The difference is obvious. Gina is curious, Hil is lusting

Again, not that I blame her, but she is as guilty, if not moreso


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> *It would seem that the donald has done a bit of failing himself:*


I'm doing a research project on intel. You should see all the failed mergers, acquisitions, and start ups they have had. 
Yet they are still a giant because of their domination in microprocessors.

Businesses constantly try to expand to increase profit or diversify their portfolio. Many times they have to drop a product or business by selling it at less then they bought it at or by declaring bankruptcy.

All legal. Change the law if you don't like it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you tripping on acid?
> 
> she said she does not favor ground forces or an occupation in syria.
> 
> see a doctor for your hillary derangement syndrome.


No ground troops. But she is ok with funding the rebels.

The rebels we armed in syria have now joined forces with al-nusra (branch of al quaeda), Isis, and the free syrian army (another rebel group)

Why has our government been in the business of regime change so long? It only causes more suffering for the people in the region.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

4,000 posts in this fucking thing. No way.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Btw the eastern terrorist forces shoot civilians in the west ALL THE TIME. 

What should the syrian government do when the west is getting peppered with mortars and the terrorists have civilian hostages?

War is messy. Prolonging a war by funding the rebels causes more suffering for the people of syria.

How about Saudi admitting to the funding of al qaeda and isis?

Should any candidate accept donations or do favors for a country so deeply entrenched in the funding of terrorism?

How can we call ourselves a great nation when we ourselves fund terror through the CIA and Congress funding radical islam groups?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Potroast loves Jew cock.


Jews are not the problem. Please dont bring that shit round here.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Jews are not the problem. Please dont bring that shit round here, yet.


Fify


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> At least she has experience with foreign policy. The only experience Donald has is with bankrupting companies, raping his wife, and being a racist reality tv star...


You forgot sexual assault and bad taste.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> 4,000 posts in this fucking thing. No way.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

PetFlora said:


> The difference is obvious. Gina is curious, Hil is lusting
> 
> Again, not that I blame her, but she is as guilty, if not moreso


Really reaching at those straws. You have nothing. Delete you account.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm doing a research project on intel. You should see all the failed mergers, acquisitions, and start ups they have had.
> Yet they are still a giant because of their domination in microprocessors.
> 
> Businesses constantly try to expand to increase profit or diversify their portfolio. Many times they have to drop a product or business by selling it at less then they bought it at or by declaring bankruptcy.
> ...


Andy Grove was not a very nice man but he was an effective leader and there was never a breath of scandal about his treatment of women. Silicon Valley has always churned out more failures than successes. There was a lot of fraud too. The business world is not a good model for government.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm doing a research project on intel.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie, don't even bother with these people as they are incapable of having an adult conversation without childish name calling; which usually happens when trying to have a serious adult conversation with a liberal.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Flaming Pie, don't even bother with these people as they are incapable of having an adult conversation without childish name calling; which usually happens when trying to have a serious adult conversation with a liberal.


Speaking of banning...
(cough sough)


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Flaming Pie, don't even bother with these people as they are incapable of having an adult conversation without childish name calling; which usually happens when trying to have a serious adult conversation with a liberal.



Whose stupid again?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>


Go back to your breitbart coloring book, the copy n paste is moving on you like a bitch. Color in that Sean insanity figure with orange.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Whose stupid again?


http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/hacked-astronaut-warned-clinton-chairman-against-war-in-space/article/2604209


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Go back to your breitbart coloring book, the copy n paste is moving on you like a bitch. Color in that Sean insanity figure with orange.


LOL


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> LOL


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>


You should get this stuff to Trump headquarters asap. This is a real game changer. I think you may have just won him the election. Maybe a youtube video next?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>




So, when Hil wins it in a few weeks are you gonna be partying with the rest of us or sitting home alone crying while you furiously jam a hairbrush up your ass and smoke meth?


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Whose stupid again?


And promptly provides proof of his statement


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>





Catfish1966 said:


> And promptly provides proof of his statement


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Another 1000 emails dropped by assange.

Remember when you guys were saying he didn't have shit?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Big[COLOR=#ff8000]grabbed pussy[/COLOR] said:


>


Clueless grabbed pussy


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Another 1000 emails dropped by assange.
> 
> Remember when you guys were saying he didn't have shit?


Post some of them.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Another 1000 emails dropped by assange.
> 
> Remember when you guys were saying he didn't have shit?


post the.. campaign ruining evidence


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Another 1000 emails dropped by assange.
> 
> Remember when you guys were saying he didn't have shit?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> And promptly provides proof of his statement


Simple lout you're witless beyond words, bitch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802309


That is no make-up. 

No eye liner, no concealer, no blush, no lipstick..

Just skin.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Simple lout you're witless beyond words, bitch.


And doubles down


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Simple lout you're witless beyond words, bitch.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is no make-up.
> 
> No eye liner, no concealer, no blush, no lipstick..
> 
> Just skin.


Trump took the shackles off, maybe you grab his (by the pussy) and further intensify your slavish devotion to ignorance.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Maybe a youtube video next?





Flaming Pie said:


>





BigO81 said:


>


Figured as much...


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> And doubles down


(((DAF)))

As a member for several days you are no more than a disposable turd. Youre meeting expectations.

HRC

83.0%

Donald Trump

17.0


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you tripping on acid?
> 
> she said she does not favor ground forces or an occupation in syria.
> 
> see a doctor for your hillary derangement syndrome.


She supports ousting Assad and enforcing a no fly zone and a 'safe zone', which would require thousands of troops

Trump is actually more liberal than Clinton when it comes to Syria


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hillary In Leaked Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS. Clinton Foundation Was Accepting Money From Qatar & Saudi Arabia While Hillary Believed They Were Funding ISIS…
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hillary In Leaked Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS. Clinton Foundation Was Accepting Money From Qatar & Saudi Arabia While Hillary Believed They Were Funding ISIS…
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774


Damn bro, If only she had grabbed that shit by the pussy. Then someone would give a fuck.
\


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hillary In Leaked Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS. Clinton Foundation Was Accepting Money From Qatar & Saudi Arabia While Hillary Believed They Were Funding ISIS…
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774


wow that really hurts the campaign so much. these emails are going to move on hillary like a bitch


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*New York Times Gave Hillary Veto Power*
*WikiLeaks emails show reporter agreed to let Clinton campaign cut quotes before story ran*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/4213


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *New York Times "check out sex tape"*
> *WikiLeaks "check out sex tape"*
> https://wikileaks.org/sex-tape/emailid/4213



Check out sex tape.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*State Dept Coordinated Email Release With Clinton Campaign*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/4383


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hillary In Leaked Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS. Clinton Foundation Was Accepting Money From Qatar & Saudi Arabia While Hillary Believed They Were Funding ISIS…
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774





BigO81 said:


> *New York Times Gave Hillary Veto Power*
> *WikiLeaks emails show reporter agreed to let Clinton campaign cut quotes before story ran*
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/4213




Keep scrambling, dummy...maybe you can claw your way over a few corpses and make it to shore!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Another 1000 emails dropped by assange.
> 
> Remember when you guys were saying he didn't have shit?


Yes, he doesn't. Now he is all married with his great big tits.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Donna Brazile Shared CNN Town Hall Questions With Clinton Camp*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/5205


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *Trump Steaks Coordinated Vodka Release With Pussy Grab*
> https://wikileaks.org/weekend-grabpussy-vodka-steaks /emailid/4383


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *State Dept October Pussy Grab Surprise*
> https://wikileaks.org/Oct-surprise-PUSSY GRAB/video/4383


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

+5 rep.

lol


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Hillary's State Dept. Gave Special Attention to 'Friends of Bill' After Haiti Quake*
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fobs-hillarys-state-dept-gave-special-attention-friends/story?id=42615379


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> (((DAF)))
> 
> As a member for several days you are no more than a disposable turd. Youre meeting expectations.
> 
> ...


As are you



HRC

69587%

Donald Trump

47477%


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> As are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which poll are you using that goes up to 117%


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

> *Hillary's benghazi toy. Designed With Sensuous ribbing for 'Pussy grabbers ' After video leak*
> http://abcnews.go.com/GOP sex/penetralia-hillarys-benghazi-toy-pleasure-ribbing-Trump-you can do anything/story?id=42615379


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Crotchfish1966 said:


> As are you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre getting pummeled in here pussy. Visit Breitbart for some good pussy grabbing before you try to hurt yourself

General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

The Atlantic/PRRI Clinton 49, Trump 38 Clinton +11
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton LA Times/USC Tracking Clinton 43, Trump 45 Trump +2
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Rasmussen Reports Clinton 44, Trump 39, Johnson 7, Stein 2 Clinton +5
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl Clinton 46, Trump 37, Johnson 8, Stein 2 Clinton +9
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl Clinton 50, Trump 40 Clinton +10
Pennsylvania: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Susquehanna Clinton 44, Trump 40, Johnson 4, Stein 2 Clinton +4
Virginia: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson vs. Stein Roanoke College Clinton 45, Trump 36, Johnson 7, Stein 1 Clinton +9


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hillary In Leaked Email: Saudi Arabia And Qatar Are Funding ISIS. Clinton Foundation Was Accepting Money From Qatar & Saudi Arabia While Hillary Believed They Were Funding ISIS…
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774


If you believe that the hacked emails were released without tampering then I have a bridge to sell that you might be interested in. Cash only, sale as is, great low price.

Not surprised given the bolus of conspiracy theories you hurked up earlier.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is no make-up.
> 
> No eye liner, no concealer, no blush, no lipstick..
> 
> Just skin.


It isn't you, babe, its me.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

*Early Voting Could Point to Hillary Clinton Victory Well Before Nov. 8*
By JEREMY W. PETERSOCT. 11, 2016

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/12/us/politics/early-voting-registration.html

_______________________________________


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> which poll are you using that goes up to 117%


Which math are you using to get 117%?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre getting pummeled in here pussy. Visit Breitbart for some good pussy grabbing before you try to hurt yourself
> 
> General Election: Trump vs. Clinton
> 
> ...


None of those polls mean anything. The only one that counts is the actual elections. I don't know how you get that I'm getting pummeled. I'm not even running. Perhaps you take the election personally, but I don't. You may very well get the candidate you want, but you won't like the results.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She supports ousting Assad and enforcing a no fly zone and a 'safe zone', which would require thousands of troops
> 
> Trump is actually more liberal than Clinton when it comes to Syria




Saudi arabia and Qatar want the pipeline through syria.

Assad of syria refused to allow it.

Saudi and qatar are responsible for funding al qaeda, isis, and other sunni jihadists.

Hillary would continue to arm rebels. 

Saudi is a major contributer to the clinton foundation. Saudi is funding terror and our government doesnt care because our government has been doing it too. 

Saudi wants Hillary.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> None of those polls mean anything. The only one that counts is the actual elections. I don't know how you get that I'm getting pummeled. I'm not even running. Perhaps you take the election personally, but I don't. You may very well get the candidate you want, but you won't like the results.


*Reality counts.*


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3802497
> *Reality counts.*


*Reality counts.*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> wow that really hurts the campaign so much. these emails are going to move on hillary like a bitch


You are a fool.

You should not be ok with governments funding terrorism. 

Britain, US, saudi, qatar and others are causing the world to bleed.

That will continue under Hillary.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> If you believe that the hacked emails were released without tampering then I have a bridge to sell that you might be interested in. Cash only, sale as is, great low price.
> 
> Not surprised given the bolus of conspiracy theories you hurked up earlier.


Yes, anything that runs counter to what you want to believe must be a lie. It appears you are about to get the government you deserve.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> None of those polls mean anything. The only one that counts is the actual elections. I don't know how you get that I'm getting pummeled. I'm not even running. Perhaps you take the election personally, but I don't. You may very well get the candidate you want, but you won't like the results.


What those polls mean -- or at least one of many conclusions to be drawn from the fact that well designed statistically valid polls are showing Clinton with huuuuuuge polling leads -- is that you can start practicing saying: President Hillary Rodham Clinton.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Yes, anything that runs counter to what you want to believe must be a lie. It appears you are about to get the government you deserve.


Umm well, actually, I have this bridge I'd like to show you. Huuuuuuge traffic and very positive cash flow. It can be yours for cheap.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Reality counts.*


Yet you insist on living in a fantasy world


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *State Dept Coordinated Email Release With Clinton Campaign*
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/4383


Time to clean house on both sides of the aisle. Bunch of crooks. Crooked pubs, crooked dems, crooked doj, crooked state dept


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What those polls mean -- or at least one of many conclusions to be drawn from the fact that well designed statistically valid polls are showing Clinton with huuuuuuge polling leads -- is that you can start practicing saying: President Hillary Rodham Clinton.


No, her title will be Furher


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm well, actually, I have this bridge I'd like to show you. Huuuuuuge traffic and very positive cash flow. It can be yours for cheap.


Will you take a check?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What those polls mean -- or at least one of many conclusions to be drawn from the fact that well designed statistically valid polls are showing Clinton with huuuuuuge polling leads -- is that you can start practicing saying: President Hillary Rodham Clinton.


Yuuuuuge


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> No, her title will be Furher


Nope, President of the United States. Check out the constitution. That's the title she will have. I think you are confused again. Missing Adolph again? Your therapist probably needs to up your dose.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Will you take a check?


Cash only. Small denominations.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> No, her title will be Furher


youre supporting someone who wants to stop people from coming in. supports mass deportation of a certain group of people. and track every muslim and watch every mosque in america.. and you call hillary the furher?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool.
> 
> You should not be ok with governments funding terrorism.
> 
> ...


because we are accepting money from those countries we are funding those countries extremists?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Yet you insist on living in a fantasy world


You are the irrefutable leader in the relentless pursuit of punishing rebukes. 

Deploying "yet" doesn't conceal your name from the ged failures list.

Youre a failure to all pussy grabbers.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, President of the United States. Check out the constitution. That's the title she will have. I think you are confused again. Missing Adolph again? Your therapist probably needs to up your dose.


Adolfo was dead before I was born. But now I too have the opportunity to live under the heel of a democratically elected dictator


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope, President of the United States. Check out the constitution. That's the title she will have. I think you are confused again. Missing Adolph again? Your therapist probably needs to up your dose.


Hitler loved him some democratic socialists. Dumb as a bag of rocks.

Hillary thinks the same.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> because we are accepting money from those countries we are funding those countries extremists?


We aren't accepting the money. Killary is.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pus said:


> Time to clean house on both sides of the aisle. Bunch of crooks. Crooked pubs, crooked pussy grabbing, moving like a bitch, buffoon carrot mops


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Time to clean house on both sides of the aisle. Bunch of crooks. Crooked pubs, crooked dems, crooked doj, crooked state dept


Yeah, bunch of crooks. That party in control of Congress has got to be removed from office. Just look at what they have done to this country. Why they almost got a fraudster and child rapist elected into White House. They are dangerous and must go!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You are the irrefutable leader in the relentless pursuit of punishing rebukes.
> 
> Deploying "yet" doesn't conceal your name from the ged failures list.
> 
> Youre a failure to all pussy grabbers.


Yet, I mock you so easily


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre supporting someone who wants to stop people from coming in. supports mass deportation of a certain group of people. and track every muslim and watch every mosque in america.. and you call hillary the furher?


From terror linked states.

Criminal Illegal immigrants 

Have muslims report terror. 

Muslim brotherhood leader loved Hitler. They were going to exterminate the jews together.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> . The next Potus is HRC.


HRC


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Yet, I mock you so easily


Mock isnt synonymous with shits self


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, bunch of crooks. That party in control of Congress has got to be removed from office. Just look at what they have done to this country. Why they almost got a fraudster and child rapist elected into White House. They are dangerous and must go!


Funny that no one but you turds are accusing anyone of child rape. Tho Hillary has been accused of destroying evidence so a child rapist went free. And recorded on two separate occasions laughing about it.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Mock isnt synonymous with shits self


You have me confused with UncleBuck


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> From terror linked states.
> 
> Criminal Illegal immigrants
> 
> ...


well this is just flat out retarded.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler loved him some democratic socialists. Dumb as a bag of rocks.
> 
> Hillary thinks the same.


National Socialist, dummy. _Zeit des Nationalsozialismus_, abbreviated as _NS-Zeit_ They were a fascist party, like Trump. Not democratic at all.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> youre supporting someone who wants to stop people from coming in. supports mass deportation of a certain group of people. and track every muslim and watch every mosque in america.. and you call hillary the furher?


Hitler allied with Moslims.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Funny child rape. a child rapist went free.laughing about it.
> Hitler allied with Moslims.


Dude Cmon think about it. Youre a fucking witless horses ass arguing along with Pus Pie. That alone should give you pause. Heap on that your pitilful buffoon of a pussy grabbing, tax evading, crushed in the polls, racist mop top and you should try to find nitroH. Your shit's expired pussy, go now.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Funny that no one but you turds are accusing anyone of child rape. Tho Hillary has been accused of destroying evidence so a child rapist went free. And recorded on two separate occasions laughing about it.


she was a public defender. thats what they have to do. ive used a PD before.. i ran from the cops, totaled a car and still got away on foot. i was 18 and had a couple cases of beer in the car. public defender got it dropped to a fleeing and eluding on foot.. she beat.. escape, purchase alcohol by a minor, wreckless endangerment to police, assault on police, and a shitload more traffic violations. i dont think she did that because i was such a good person. she did it because it was her job


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Funny that no one but you turds are accusing anyone of child rape. Tho Hillary has been accused of destroying evidence so a child rapist went free. And recorded on two separate occasions laughing about it.


Wow, that's complete and total revisionist rewriting of a lot of well known facts. 

Go see your psychiatrist about upping your dosage. You are delusional.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

*Who Will Be President?*


By JOSH KATZ UPDATED an hour ago

Hillary Clinton has an88% chance of winning the presidency.
Last updated Tuesday, October 11 at 5:54 PM ET
*CHANCE OF WINNING*





*88%*
*Hillary Clinton*





*12%*

@Illinois Enema Bandit, @Flaming Pie, @Catfish1966 -- LOLOLOL! You chumps had better start grabbing each other's pussies for safety and comfort!

Hey, where is that 'oddballs' retard? Did he go and get himself banned before election time? Tsk tsk tsk, I really *hope* not!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Dude Cmon think about it. Youre a fucking witless horses ass arguing along with Pus Pie. That alone should give you pause. Heap on that your pitilful buffoon of a pussy grabbing, tax evading, crushed in the polls, racist mop top and and you should try to find nitro. Youre shit's expired pussy, go now.


I seem to have upset you. Reducing you to mindless profanity and editing my posts. You should be punished. It seems you will be attempting to punish yourself by voting for the crookedest candidate ever. Good luck to you.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I seem to have upset you. Reducing you to mindless profanity and editing my posts. You should be punished. It seems you will be attempting to punish yourself by voting for the crookedest candidate ever. Good luck to you.


How's *your* 'candidate' (LOL) doing, brainless?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> she was a public defender. thats what they have to do. ive used a PD before.. i ran from the cops, totaled a car and still got away on foot. i was 18 and had a couple cases of beer in the car. public defender got it dropped to a fleeing and eluding on foot.. she beat.. escape, purchase alcohol by a minor, wreckless endangerment to police, assault on police, and a shitload more traffic violations. i dont think she did that because i was such a good person. she did it because it was her job


Did she brag and laugh about it years later?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How's *your* 'candidate' (LOL) doing, brainless?
> 
> View attachment 3802515


Not my candidate.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I seem to have upset you. Reducing you to mindless profanity and editing my posts. You should be punished. It seems you will be attempting to punish yourself by voting for the crookedest candidate ever. Good luck to you.



Hysterical nellie you're a fucking idiot pussy


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Who Will Be President?*
> 
> 
> By JOSH KATZ UPDATED an hour ago
> ...


OddBall1st Profile Page
Rollitup - Error
This user's profile is not available.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Dude Cmon think about it. Youre a fucking witless horses ass arguing along with Pus Pie. That alone should give you pause. Heap on that your pitilful buffoon of a pussy grabbing, tax evading, crushed in the polls, racist mop top and you should try to find nitroH. Your shit's expired pussy, go now.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OddBall1st Profile Page
> Rollitup - Error
> This user's profile is not available.


Awwwww shucks, he was *banned*? Gosh, this is news to me!












Spoiler


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Hysterical nellie you're a fucking idiot pussy


So you agree with me then?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Did she brag and laugh about it years later?


shit probably.. she got 4 felonies dropped to a misdemeanor


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Awwwww shucks, he was *banned*? Gosh, this is news to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you give Rolli a BJ to ban oddball?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Awwwww shucks, he was *banned*? Gosh, this is news to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> shit probably.. she got 4 felonies dropped to a misdemeanor


Did she then go on to claim she supports woman and children ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So did you give Rolli a BJ to ban oddball?


Why, you wanna give him one to bring oddballs BACK?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So you agree with me then?



Youre beating off??? Mother fucking pussy grabbing horny half wit
.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Did she then go on to claim she supports woman and children ?


hillary made Chip. thats more than enough to answer that. also.. post where she was laughing about it


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre beating off??? Mother fucking pussy grabbing horny hafl wit
> .


hafl wit????


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why, you wanna give him one to bring oddballs BACK?


shitball is out? OK dont let fucking catfail1966 get away we're running out of fucking louts


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> hafl wit????


Ya Half wit Pussy...ill give you an extra pussy grab for noting a typo


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So you agree with me then?





Catfish1966 said:


> Did she then go on to claim she supports woman and children ?





Catfish1966 said:


> So did you give Rolli a BJ to ban oddball?





Catfish1966 said:


> hafl wit????


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> shitball is out?


'Blunt massa', too! He hit the wall this AM during a racist and homophobic tirade brought on by his repressed lust for BBC and Jewish cock!
I simply tossed the line and waited while I had my morning coffee....before long I felt something tugging at my hook!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hillary made Chip. thats more than enough to answer that. also.. post where she was laughing about it


It's on Breightbart dot com. Can't link from my iPhone


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3802520


I know better.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> 'Blunt massa', too! He hit the wall this AM during a racist and homophobic tirade brought on by his repressed lust for BBC and Jewish cock!
> I simply tossed the line and waited while I had my morning coffee....before long I felt something tugging at my hook!


HOLY SHIT

ORANGE ALERT ***ORANGE ALERT***ORANGE ALERT

NO ONE SHOULD CAUSE A CATFAIL1966 CAREER ENDING MELTDOWN. (he's just about all we got left)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> It's on Breightbart dot com. Can't link from my iPhone


i know exactly what youre talking about. she laughed at polygraphs. as a starting out lawyer shes not going to be like.. yep this guys guilty as fuck. just like any lawyer taking on a criminal case. its their job to defend you. and as a public defender they dont have the luxury of turning cases down


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Why, you wanna give him one to bring oddballs BACK?


Didn't answer the question


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i know exactly what youre talking about. she laughed at polygraphs. as a starting out lawyer shes not going to be like.. yep this guys guilty as fuck. just like any lawyer taking on a criminal case. its their job to defend you. and as a public defender they dont have the luxury of turning cases down


"I was just doing my job" : Joseph Meingala


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Behind Closed Doors, Hillary Clinton Sympathized With Goldman Sachs Over Financial Reform*
https://theintercept.com/2016/10/11/behind-closed-doors-hillary-clinton-sympathized-with-goldman-sachs-over-financial-reform/


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> IN FRONT OF OPEN WINDOWS, THE 'BIG O' SOCK FRANTICALLY FINGERS HIS ANUS IN HOPES THAT THE FEROCITY AND ODOR WILL ATTRACT HIS DADDY DRUMPF!
> https://theintercept.com/2016/10/11/behind-closed-doors-BLAH BLAH BREITBART BLAH BARF BORF-with-goldman-sachs-over-financial-reform/


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *Behind Closed Doors, Trump urged increase in girth for Benghazi Buddy 2* https://theintercept.com/2016/10/11/behind-closed-doors-trump-rapturous-benghazibuddy-improved-ribbing-girth-new-pimp-orange-color/


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

*WIKILEAKS RELEASE : Clinton Campaign GUSHES Over GW BUSH Immigration*
http://truthfeed.com/wikileaks-release-clinton-campaign-gushes-over-gw-bush-immigration/28944/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *WIKILEAKS RELEASE : trump squirts Over benghazi buddy II *
> http://truthfeed.com/wikileaks-release-trump-squirts-over-new-improved-BBII/28944/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter



You caught this affliction by habitually grabbing PiePus by the pussy

The *Dunning–Kruger effect* is a cognitive bias in which low-ability individuals suffer from illusory superiority, mistakenly assessing their ability as much higher than it really is. Dunning and Kruger attributed this bias to a metacognitive inability of those of low ability to recognize their ineptitude and evaluate their ability accurately.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> You caught this affliction by habitually grabbing PiePus by the pussy
> 
> The *Dunning–Kruger effect* is a cognitive bias in which low-ability individuals suffer from illusory superiority, mistakenly assessing their ability as much higher than it really is. Dunning and Kruger attributed this bias to a metacognitive inability of those of low ability to recognize their ineptitude and evaluate their ability accurately.


Is that an attempt at self-diagnosis?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well this is just flat out retarded.


Which part?

You should look into it. 


Fogdog said:


> National Socialist, dummy. _Zeit des Nationalsozialismus_, abbreviated as _NS-Zeit_ They were a fascist party, like Trump. Not democratic at all.


In hitler's book he praised democratic socialism several times as a tool to expand government control.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

Told you all that when you smack a liberal in the face with undeniable truth, they resort to elementary school tactics and cover their eyes like the sheep they are. Hillary could basically shoot trump in the head at a debate, and these people would argue that trump had a brain aneurysm, she was only holding a pen, and the pop was from a bulb exploding, and they will post hillaryclinton.com "facts" to backup what they're saying.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 11, 2016)

So you can't refute it


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which part?
> 
> You should look into it.
> 
> In hitler's book he praised democratic socialism several times as a tool to expand government control.





BigO81 said:


> Told you all that when you smack a liberal in the face with undeniable truth, they resort to elementary school tactics and cover their eyes like the sheep they are. Hillary could basically shoot trump in the head at a debate, and these people would argue that trump had a brain aneurysm, she was only holding a pen, and the pop was from a bulb exploding, and they will post hillaryclinton.com "facts" to backup what they're saying.





Catfish1966 said:


> So you can't refute it



Are you three losers gonna move in together after Drumpf loses, do you think? Maybe have some kinda sad/redneck/warped version of Three's Company going on?

So _sad_, yet so self-inflicted, tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Not my candidate.


So you want hillary?

No fence riding on this one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No fence riding on this one.


How else am I supposed to cum, then?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Is that an attempt at self-diagnosis?


That is an absolute failure of imagination, wit and context. 

Youre a fucking oaf dude, we aint pussy grabbers bro, we dont move like bitches bro. 

dont punish yourself. you're gonna melt. Go to breitbart.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So you can't refute it


Sure, but why bother?

You and your re-re buddies will just spin and spin and spin.

fucking shame none of your alt right bullshit has any merit.

None of you look at actual facts, FACTS ARE THE ENEMY OF THE MODERN REPUBLICAN PARTY.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> No fence riding on this one.


I thought donkey "riding" was your area of expertise?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> How else am I supposed to cum, then?


Are you able to cum riding a fence?

Sounds painful.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> That is an absolute failure of imagination, wit and context.
> 
> Youre a fucking oaf dude, we aint pussy grabbers bro, we dont move like bitches bro.
> 
> dont punish yourself. you're gonna melt. Go to breitbart.


With all that PUSSY GRABBIN' goin on all those years, I wonder if Herr Drumpf ever got a (tiny, very tiny) fistful of COCK, eh? I mean, it WAS the 70s-90s in and around the NYC area, just sayyyiiinnnn.....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Sure, but why bother?
> 
> You and your re-re buddies will just spin and spin and spin.
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> I'm going to post this again....
> 
> How quickly we forget! If you’re over 35, take a walk with me down memory lane—you won’t believe what you have forgotten. If you’re under 35, read on—I promise you that you will be amazed at what you missed! (By the way, sadly, this isn’t a joke. I wish it was.)
> 
> ...


Wall-o-propaganda! Thanks; I just dropped a burner and needed some toilet paper!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Told you all that when you smack a liberal in the face



REALITY CHECK by smack in the face did you mean grab by the pussy?
http://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-press/video/schmidt-trump-has-exposed-intellectual-rot-of-republican-party-782256707624


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

Haitians got wrecked during the hurricane. Maybe if hillary hadnt been funneling money to her corporate pals, the Haitians would of had some hurricane shelters. Or running water. Or plumbing... brace for incoming resurgence of cholera.
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fobs-hillarys-state-dept-gave-special-attention-friends/story?id=42615379


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> I'm going to post this again....
> This is the last time i'm commenting on this thread,


NO ONE HERE CAN TRANSLATE CRITTER TURD GTFOH


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> This is the last time i'm commenting on this thread,
> 
> *Propaganda? How old are you? That's part of history you dumb ass!*


YOU SAID YOU WERE OUT BITCH. C'mon keep it real slime ball.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haitians got wrecked during the hurricane. Maybe if hillary hadnt been funneling money to her corporate pals, the Haitians would of had some hurricane shelters. Or running water. Or plumbing... brace for incoming resurgence of cholera.
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fobs-hillarys-state-dept-gave-special-attention-friends/story?id=42615379
> View attachment 3802570


These people are "stoopid". All these fucking countries, wall street and corporations are in her back pocket! She isn't for WE THE PEOPLE, she's for WE THE CLINTON'S, WALLSTREET, PHARMACEUTICALS etc.. She will give the DEA unlimited powers!!!!!!!

They are posting nothing to prove us wrong, why? because they can't!

I Got $500 paypal to the mother fucker right now to prove what i'm posting to be false!

Some people don't have no god damn sense anymore!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> These people are "stoopid". All these fucking countries, wall street and corporations are in her back pocket! She isn't for WE THE PEOPLE, she's for WE THE CLINTON'S, WALLSTREET, PHARMACEUTICALS etc..
> 
> They are posting nothing to prove us wrong, why? because they can't!
> 
> ...




1st dont you fucking dare swipe your carer's CC to get on PayPal

*Bro you're too much of a zealous imbecile to be even taken seriously. Youre far too fucking stupid to grasp just how fucking incomparably stupid you are. You aren't even considered to be in the argument. Like pie you're the asshole who is on automatic. Youre a deplorable bro. Go show the love on breitbart. At riu you're a disposable *


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm doing a research project on intel.


oh sweet fucking jesus christ.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> REALITY CHECK by smack in the face did you mean grab by the pussy?
> http://www.nbcnews.com/meet-the-press/video/schmidt-trump-has-exposed-intellectual-rot-of-republican-party-782256707624


You wish someone would grab your pussy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh sweet fucking jesus christ.


Nice PC.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

https://judiciary.house.gov/press-release/goodlatte-judiciary-republicans-call-independent-investigation-special-treatment-given-key-clinton-insiders/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is no make-up.
> 
> No eye liner, no concealer, no blush, no lipstick..
> 
> Just skin.


what's that old saying about lipstick on a fat, fat pig?

OINK OINK!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> She supports ousting Assad and enforcing a no fly zone and a 'safe zone', which would require thousands of troops
> 
> Trump is actually more liberal than Clinton when it comes to Syria


then vote for him.

he needs all the help he can get at this point.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> 1st dont you fucking dare swipe your carer's CC to get on PayPal
> 
> *Bro you're too much of a zealous imbecile to be even taken seriously. Youre far too fucking stupid to grasp just how fucking incomparably stupid you are. You aren't even considered to be in the argument. Like pie you're the asshole who is on automatic. Youre a deplorable bro. Go show the love on breitbart. At riu you're a disposable *


Blah Blah Blah.... Post undeniable evidence that not only proves us to be wrong, but the email leaks, and i'm not talking about "Facts" from killeryHitlerDotCom either, or your opinions. Still waiting.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> None of those polls mean anything.


lol, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Blah Blah Blah.... Post undeniable evidence that not only proves us to be wrong, but the email leaks, and i'm not talking about "Facts" from killeryHitlerDotCom either. Still waiting.....


You'll grow old waiting.

Just post what you got. Ill read it.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> You wish someone would grab your pussy.


I wish it were you bitch. Then I'd have an excuse to split your wig, bitch.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3802603


Holy fuck, you in pottery therapy for severe head injury? You have no talent


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

testiclees said:


> shitball is out? OK dont let fucking catfail1966 get away we're running out of fucking louts


you sir, are cutting them deep. so deep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3802603


how does it feel knowing that you not only lost, but split your party into pieces?

trumptards like you cost the GOP the senate and quite possibly the house, not to mention countless governorships and state level and local positions.

how does it feel knowing you are to blame?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

This man was pushed down a flight of stairs and shoved out of the ralley.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how does it feel knowing that you not only lost, but split your party into pieces?
> 
> trumptards like you cost the GOP the senate and quite possibly the house, not to mention countless governorships and state level and local positions.
> 
> how does it feel knowing you are to blame?


Republicans and Liberals have corrupted themselves with donations from special interests.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Republicans and Liberals have corrupted themselves with donations from special interests.


you didn't answer the question.

loser.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Which part?
> 
> You should look into it.
> 
> In hitler's book he praised democratic socialism several times as a tool to expand government control.


exactly my point


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> These people are "stoopid". All these fucking countries, wall street and corporations are in her back pocket! She isn't for WE THE PEOPLE, she's for WE THE CLINTON'S, WALLSTREET, PHARMACEUTICALS etc.. She will give the DEA unlimited powers!!!!!!!
> 
> They are posting nothing to prove us wrong, why? because they can't!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Did she brag and laugh about it years later?


No.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, keep telling yourself that.


If you read the whole post, you would see that I am correct. So if they mean anything, which one determines the next president? None o


.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3802892


you can't refute him so you mock his penis. You're an intellectual giant


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


Hirrary going to win erection!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Blah Blah Blah.... Post undeniable evidence that not only proves us to be wrong, but the email leaks, and i'm not talking about "Facts" from killeryHitlerDotCom either, or your opinions. Still waiting.....


wait a minute. You posted links to crappy sites then made declarative statements free of proof. When called on it you demand others do the work. Fuck that. Those e-mails are hardly pristine "evidence". Nobody can say for sure whether that shit is real without some other means of verification. So, basically, you are full of shit until you can prove otherwise.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Republicans and Liberals have corrupted themselves with donations from special interests.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

My Intel project...





Robert Byrd






Larry Bird with computers.







Intel makes thingies for computers.






Mark of the Beast!?






In conclusion: Hillary is the devil.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> wait a minute. You posted links to crappy sites then made declarative statements free of proof. When called on it you demand others do the work. Fuck that. Those e-mails are hardly pristine "evidence". Nobody can say for sure whether that shit is real without some other means of verification. So, basically, you are full of shit until you can prove otherwise.


The Hillary camp isn't denying their credibility, instead they are claiming the Russians are trying to influence the election.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3802610
> This man was pushed down a flight of stairs and shoved out of the ralley.


Obviously that Muslim on the left did it. That's how they do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The Hillary camp isn't denying their credibility, instead they are claiming the Russians are trying to influence the election.


she is not denying the number of people she had killed? Wow. What until TRUMP! wins the election. A public beheading is sure to follow.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The Hillary camp isn't denying their credibility, instead they are claiming the Russians are trying to influence the election.


But they ARE, dummy! You must realize this, yes? Your cuck daddy is in bed with Vlad and (poorly) paid Russian trolls have infested the internet with pro-Drumpf propaganda! Stockholm Syndrome, RED! Tsk tsk tsk....


(Found it, and you were right, Baldrick; Drumpf is playing the 'pet' role, as expected.)


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The Hillary camp isn't denying their credibility, instead they are claiming the Russians are trying to influence the election.


desperate lout that shit leaking out of your man puss is of zero interest.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


>


youre a fucking critter, It's all about the pussy, pussy
HRC

86.2%

Donald Trump

13.8%


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> youre a fucking critter, It's all about the pussy, pussy
> HRC
> 
> 86.2%
> ...


Why did those people keep yelling "move like a bitch?" It was super distracting.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> you're a fucking *critter*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3802892


Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?

Lol.

You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My Intel project...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a college paper. I have to research 10k reports and business articles to complete a comprehensive outline of the business.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Bill Clinton couldn't get elected knowing what we do now. Same goes for Trump.

would you vote for a rapist?

How about a sexual predator?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


trump has no fucking chance of POTUS, never has.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bill Clinton couldn't get elected knowing what we do now. Same goes for Trump.
> 
> would you vote for a rapist?
> 
> How about a sexual predator?


She protected a rapist by attacking the victims.

Would you stay married to a sexual predator and rapist?

Bill's victims are real. Trumps are made up in gossip magazines by hillary because her MO is to remain in power no matter who it hurts.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


You never posted any of those emails.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a college paper. I have to research 10k reports and business articles to complete a comprehensive outline of the business.


So throw in some Breitbart footnotes. Colleges love those.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


Yes, exactly like that. Now put the Breitbart link in and you are golden until Nov. 28.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


No, half the nation is certainly NOT OK with "locker room talk"

WTF is it with you people? He's tanking in the polls because of it. He's TANKING IN THE POLLS.

TANKING IN THE POLLS.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Clinton Campaign Wanted To ‘Limit The Number Of Debates’ In Primary*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/5688#efmASYAcTAkUApa


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Podesta Hacks Shows Clinton Staffers Discussing Which Emails To Release*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/6391#efmAAGAATABeADOAEkAFLAGdANf


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *Clinton Campaign now supported by GOP*
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/ryan-switching parties


Time to find a new burro to milk lout
HRC

86.2%

Donald Trump

13.8%

*Next President of the United States of America*
Odds as of October 9 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -425
Donald Trump +325


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> But they ARE, dummy! You must realize this, yes? Your cuck daddy is in bed with Vlad and (poorly) paid Russian trolls have infested the internet with pro-Drumpf propaganda! Stockholm Syndrome, RED! Tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> View attachment 3803064
> (Found it, and you were right, Baldrick; Drumpf is playing the 'pet' role, as expected.)
> ...


Actually no, they aren't denying them. Liar


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*HIDDEN CAM: Clinton Staffer Says I Could “Grab [Her] Ass” and Not Get Fired*


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> youre a fucking critter, It's all about the pussy, pussy
> HRC
> 
> 86.2%
> ...


HRC

289%

Donald Trump

467%


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

QUOTE="BigO81, post: 13038179, member: 947553"]*HIDDEN CAM: trump Says I Could “Grab [Her] pussy” and shoot someone on fifth ave*
[/QUOTE]
 a slavish bitch desperate to save a pussy grabbing buffoon


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> So throw in some Breitbart footnotes. Colleges love those.


Make it ISIS style and load it up with persuasive vids


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Make it ISIS style and load it up with persuasive vids


Do you think her newfound radicalism is going to leech over into her academic work?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She protected a rapist by attacking the victims.
> 
> Would you stay married to a sexual predator and rapist?
> 
> Bill's victims are real. Trumps are made up in gossip magazines by hillary because her MO is to remain in power no matter who it hurts.


You're going to be protecting a predator too, if you vote for trump.



Show big lou your asshole, HURRY UP.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *HIDDEN CAM: Clinton Staffer Says I Could “Grab [Her] Ass” and Not Get Fired*


Yay. I have been waiting for some Project Veritas shit. Thank you. It is funny.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Do you think her newfound radicalism is going to leech over into her academic work?


"academic" lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> trump has no fucking chance of POTUS, never has.


He's a great SCROTUS...


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

serial crotch rimmer?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *HIDDEN CAM: Clinton Staffer Says I Could “Grab [Her] Ass” and Not Get Fired*


This staffer is not running for president.....see the difference?...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2016)

serial cooter remorse


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She protected a rapist by attacking the victims.
> 
> Would you stay married to a sexual predator and rapist?
> 
> Bill's victims are real. Trumps are made up in gossip magazines by hillary because her MO is to remain in power no matter who it hurts.


Assertion 1: Your entire premise about Hillary Clinton is based upon a lie. She did not protect Bill Clinton by attacking the victims. Fact.

Assertion 2: Bill Clinton had consensual extramarital affairs, at least four. Fact

Assertion 3: Bill Clinton did not grope, expose himself, or grab them by the pussy. This cannot be proven or disproved.

You can believe what you want. Your series of questions are based mostly upon lies, distortions, accusations that were later altered or denied and rumors.

Trump in fact told Bush that he grabbed them by the pussy because he was a star. Trump in fact walked into dressing rooms with unclothed beauty pageant contestants, in some cases with unclothed 15 year old girls, because, in his words, he owned the business and was inspecting it. And yeah he later bragged during a Howard Stern interview about seeing really beautiful women when he did that. 

When I was 16 years old I did fantasize about that sort of thing, along with a whole lot of other stuff that I also grew out of shortly thereafter. Typical for a narcissist, Trump never matured.

Bill Clinton isn't even running for prez, your words about him are just repeated lies, distortions or unprovable claims and you equivocate that shit with hard facts about Trump's sexual predatory, peeping Tom sickness as justification for voting in a sexual predator as President. 

You need to clean up your ability to distinguish facts from truthy shit. Your business degree will be pretty much meaningless if you are susceptible to lies.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> serial cooter remorse


Not familiar with that usage. But no doubt you're correct.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Show big lou your asshole, HURRY UP.


I've already seen/smelled it...pass, thanks...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've already seen/smelled it...pass, thanks...
> 
> View attachment 3803176


Liver & cheddar?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's a college paper. I have to research 10k reports and business articles to complete a comprehensive outline of the business.


i did that in accounting 101.

good luck with your community college education. maybe you can actually get a fucking job one of these days instead of mooching welfare.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> You never posted any of those emails.


I posted plenty. You just have a small attention span. lol






^For your amusement.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I posted plenty. You just have a small attention span. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My appetite has been satiated.... for now.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Assertion 1: Your entire premise about Hillary Clinton is based upon a lie. She did not protect Bill Clinton by attacking the victims. Fact.
> 
> Assertion 2: Bill Clinton had consensual extramarital affairs, at least four. Fact
> 
> ...


Three of them were definitely not consensual. I am sure there were many consensual encounters he had. Those are not the problem. It is the harassment of rape victims that bothers me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I've already seen/smelled it...pass, thanks...
> 
> View attachment 3803176


What even is that??? lmao!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i did that in accounting 101.
> 
> good luck with your community college education. maybe you can actually get a fucking job one of these days instead of mooching welfare.


Working on my second degree. I have had plenty of jobs. I will start working when my daughter goes to school full time. Or maybe volunteer part time and work part time.. I haven't made my mind up yet.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> What even is that??? lmao!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3803270


That looks like an eye lid. Possibly mine. Was the first image an internal organ like a heart?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 12, 2016)

Posesta's iCloud has been hacked into lolz.

Information is about to come out she indeed deleted her emails.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*New email shows Brazile may have had exact wording of proposed town hall question before CNN*
http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/10/roland-martin-cnn-email-donna-brazile-wikileaks-229673


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Three of them were definitely not consensual. I am sure there were many consensual encounters he had. Those are not the problem. It is the harassment of rape victims that bothers me.


You are wrong about his extramarital affairs. All four were consensual by the women's own words. 

There is nothing else that can be said to be true. You are just taking it as an article of faith about "rape" and "harassment" when much evidence says there is nothing there. 

And that bit about rape is a lie, to say the nicest thing about it.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 12, 2016)

Who'd have thought such an obviously accurate statement as

Hillary can't be trusted

could generate a thread this long?!?!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

*Amid rumors of more lewd Trump tapes, groups demand release of ‘Apprentice’ footage*






Dylan Stableford
Senior editor
October 12, 2016

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-tapes-nbc-mgm-burnett-apprentice-petitions-171445351.html

___________________________________

*Black winner of The Apprentice reveals how Donald Trump called him 'lazy' and wanted him to share his prize with 'pretty young white woman' *

*Randall Pinket claims that Donald Trump called him 'lazy' in an interview during filming of The Apprentice's fourth season*
*Pinket also claims that Trump wanted him to share his title after he won the fourth season with Nancy Jarvis, a young white women *
*He says that after his win he never encountered a single 'executive of color' while working for the Trump organization *
*The former Apprentice winner previously spoke out against Trump this past April in a news conference *
*NeNe Leakes also said in an interview that the Miss USA contest, which Trump runs, is fixed and the winners appear to be predetermined *
*Another source inside the Miss USA organization said that one year Trump did not want the Puerto Rican contestant to win the pageant *
By CHRIS SPARGO FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 15:28 EST, 11 October 2016 | UPDATED: 19:33 EST, 11 October 2016

___________________________________

Whoooooops!

Won't be long now, kiddies!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Three of them were definitely not consensual. I am sure there were many consensual encounters he had. Those are not the problem. It is the harassment of rape victims that bothers me.


like juanita broaddrick, who testified under oath multiple times that clinton never touched her?

and did you forget that trump attacked these women worse than hillary did?

check out 1998 tape.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Working on my second degree.


i'd ask if your first one was from trump university, but i know you can't afford that scam.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> like juanita broaddrick, who testified under oath multiple times that clinton never touched her?
> 
> and did you forget that trump attacked these women worse than hillary did?
> 
> check out 1998 tape.


Are you going to vote for me, Buck? I would make you Supreme Vice Lord Emperor Mayor of Trolls... If that isn't a title that can get you laid, I don't wanna know what is...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Are you going to vote for me, Buck? I would make you Supreme Vice Lord Emperor Mayor of Trolls... If that isn't a title that can get you laid, I don't wanna know what is...


i am going to write in myself. i am going rogue.

brb, gonna grab some chicken wings. and some pussy.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*WikiLeaks Drops NEW Bombshell – Hillary Slammed Black People AND muslims, Called Them Losers*
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/1637#efmAj4ArF


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *WikiLeaks Drops NEW Bombshell – Hillary Slammed Black People AND muslims, Called Them Losers*
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/1637#efmAj4ArF


is that the one with "altern" and "aperture" in it?

ya know, the one so obviously fake that only retards like you would fall for it?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Would you stay married to a sexual predator and rapist?


To answer your question, No, I would not.

Why are you planning to vote for one?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Working on my second degree. I have had plenty of jobs. I will start working when my daughter goes to school full time. Or maybe volunteer part time and work part time.. I haven't made my mind up yet.


in the mean time...foodstamps


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is that the one with "altern" and "aperture" in it?
> 
> ya know, the one so obviously fake that only retards like you would fall for it?


Oh so Wikileaks is now "fake", even tho they have a 100% truthful proven track record? lmao


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Oh so Wikileaks is now "fake", even tho they have a 100% truthful proven track record? lmao


so that's a yes on the "altern" and "aperture" language?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Oh so Wikileaks is now "fake", even tho they have a 100% truthful proven track record? lmao


The Wikileaks stuff are not 100% proven truthful. Even when true, stuff taken out of context is also a great way to mis-cast a statement when trying to make a point. I'll give you a pro-tip: don't believe everything you read on the internet. 

Here is an interesting observation on the way Wikileaks is used to generate false statements and spin:

http://www.npr.org/2016/10/12/497637730/with-russia-s-help-trump-wrongly-attributes-newsweek-quote-to-clinton-aide
A Russian propaganda site misquoted _Newsweek_ author Kurt Eichenwald and then attributed the misquote to Clinton aide Sidney Blumenthal. Eichenwald tells Steve Inskeep that Trump used the misquote.

LOL, Trump is taking propaganda lies verbatim from a Russian web site and using the exact lie from the Russian propagandists in his speeches to idiots like you, Pie and all the deplorables who support Trump.

Here is the trail:

Kurt Eichenwald says in a Newsweek article: "_Clinton was in charge of the State Department, and it failed to protect U.S. personnel at an American consulate in Libya. If the GOP wants to raise that as a talking point against her, it is legitimate,". This was said in a 10,000 word article that in context wasn't nearly as inflammatory as the statement by itself._

The article ended up in Sidney Bluementhal's e-mail account,
the article was subsequently taken down from Newsweek's site.
Blumenthal's account was hacked along with other accounts.
The statement from Eichenwald was misattributed to Blumenthal on the Russian propaganda site, Sputnik. No other sites reference this misattribution.
Trump quotes this exact statement and attributed it to Blumenthal.

Kurt discusses it in a video at this site:
http://www.newsweek.com/vladimir-putin-sidney-blumenthal-hillary-clinton-donald-trump-benghazi-sputnik-508635
It's pretty fuckin funny. Laughing right in your face, O-hole.

Benedict Donald is using Russian propaganda lies in his campaign. And he was caught red handed.

So don't fucking tell us how pure these Wikileaks are.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 12, 2016)

Uh Oh!

All you Hillary supporters are going to be slicing your wrists now!

Anonymous claims to have found the missing 33,000 emails!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> All you Hillary supporters are going to be slicing your wrists now!
> 
> Anonymous claims to have found the missing 33,000 emails!


pathetic and desperate.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Assertion 1: Your entire premise about Hillary Clinton is based upon a lie. She did not protect Bill Clinton by attacking the victims. Fact.
> 
> Assertion 2: Bill Clinton had consensual extramarital affairs, at least four. Fact
> 
> ...


1) lie
2) he lied about the affairs, then admitted to them after confronted with irrefutable proof 
3) Bill Clinton did grope, expose himself, and committed rape. 
Bill was a frequent visitor to a brothel know for having underage girls.
Hillary threatened Bill's victims to intimidate them into silence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> 1) lie
> 2) he lied about the affairs, then admitted to them after confronted with irrefutable proof
> 3) Bill Clinton did grope, expose himself, and committed rape.
> Bill was a frequent visitor to a brothel know for having underage girls.
> Hillary threatened Bill's victims to intimidate them into silence.


there are 90 males in alaska for every female, too.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are wrong about his extramarital affairs. All four were consensual by the women's own words.
> 
> There is nothing else that can be said to be true. You are just taking it as an article of faith about "rape" and "harassment" when much evidence says there is nothing there.
> 
> And that bit about rape is a lie, to say the nicest thing about it.


There was enough evidence that Bill was ordered to pay $850,000 in compensation to one of his victims


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there are 90 males in alaska for every female, too.


There was during the gold rush


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There was during the gold rush


you are more pathetic than @.Pinworm. 's sex life, and that is pretty goddamn pathetic.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i did that in accounting 101.
> 
> good luck with your community college education. maybe you can actually get a fucking job one of these days instead of mooching welfare.


Funny you should say that.....


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Working on my second degree.


First degree was mail order ged.? GTFOH you are duller than fuck. No legit advanced ed institution could or would claim you as a grad. Youre a fucking cringe inducing, loutbot.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are more pathetic than @.Pinworm. 's sex life, and that is pretty goddamn pathetic.


I love you so much. You don't even have an idea just how much!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> First degree was mail order ged.? GTFOH you are duller than fuck. No legit advanced ed institution could or would claim you as a grad. Youre a fucking cringe inducing, loutbot.


A degree in cuntronomics. And a minor in idiology.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Posesta's iCloud has been hacked into lolz.
> 
> Information is about to come out she indeed deleted her emails.





BigO81 said:


> *New email shows Brazile may have had exact wording of proposed town hall question before CNN*
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/on-media/2016/10/roland-martin-cnn-email-donna-brazile-wikileaks-229673


Pair of fucking ass warts about to be excised. You're living in your own private trumpistan.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> like juanita broaddrick, who testified under oath multiple times that clinton never touched her?
> 
> and did you forget that trump attacked these women worse than hillary did?
> 
> check out 1998 tape.


Not true.
Trump never even met those women.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are more pathetic than @.Pinworm. 's sex life, and that is pretty goddamn pathetic.


So you don't refute the statement?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Pair of fucking ass warts about to be excised. You're living in your own private trumpistan.


More statements you can not refute.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Not true.


it's literally sworn testimony.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's literally sworn testimony.


You are literally lying


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> All you Hillary supporters are going to be slicing your wrists now!
> 
> Anonymous claims to have found the missing 33,000 emails!


LOL


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> All you Hillary supporters are going to be slicing your wrists now!
> 
> Anonymous claims to have found the missing 33,000 emails!


Sweet copy and pasta. But, it looks bland without any sauce.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Does the smallness of a dick determine the credibility of its owner?
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You just like thinking about dicks. Its ok. Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk".


I was just listening to people at Liberty Univ saying that it's disgraceful for a man to speak that way. Trump was 59 years old? 

I trained 5 days a week for 10 years straight, never heard anything like that. if any fat man bitch spoke that way he'd be humiliated. It wasnt locker room talk it was insecure gas bag gloating about how he gets pussy and disrespects women. He's a fucking piece of shit. 

Who would believe it's good judgment to allow your child to be influenced by his sickening behavior.

He brags about how he beats the system while everyone else is working and contributing. He's a fucking loser. Pie, you well know, youre a piece of shit.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Working on my second degree. I have had plenty of jobs. I will start working when my daughter goes to school full time. Or maybe volunteer part time and work part time.. I haven't made my mind up yet.


I didn't know you were a learn-ed scholar. I a taking a poli-sci class this year online and passed with a 4.0 
Do you want to know how I know you are sort of kind of full of shit right now?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Do you want to know how I know you are sort of kind of full of shit right now?


Uhhhh, beeeeeecause 95% of what comes out of her _mouth_ is shit?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Uhhhh, beeeeeecause 95% of what comes out of her _mouth_ is shit?


Well, that is basically it. But, I do admire her stamina when it comes to dealing with cunts like you and me constantly firing on her line of thinking. We are sharing different heartbeats. She is a true believer. Plus the fish and the prawns are great.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> More statements you can not refute.


*Bro, reality check. You are a silly bitch. There is no way i even consider the toxic shit "statements" that make your ass lubricate. You are a fucking laugh to me. Refuting your "statements" NO Providing reality checks for your fantasies, dreams and non existent character YES.*


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I didn't know you were a learn-ed scholar. I a taking a poli-sci class this year online and passed with a 4.0
> Do you want to know how I know you are sort of kind of full of shit right now?


i know because she is broke as shit and talking about volunteering instead of earning money to raise her child


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>







^Huh, sounds/looks like 80s product, well I'll be!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There was enough evidence that Bill was ordered to pay $850,000 in compensation to one of his victims


like the Donald settling all those lawsuits....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You are literally lying


Nope.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Uhhhh, beeeeeecause 95% of what comes out of her _mouth_ is shit?


The other 5% is sperm.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> like the Donald settling all those lawsuits....


Settling a suit means nothing. Being convicted means quite a bit.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> Nope.


And what's one more lie?
Let's see you prove it.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Settling a suit means nothing. Being convicted means quite a bit.


Youre a fucking moron. You understand nothing and shape every bit of disconfirming evidence so that it fits in your clownpocket asshole.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> The other 5% is sperm.


3% sperm/2% hot dog remnants.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Settling a suit means nothing. Being convicted means quite a bit.


*
PUSSY GRABBING IDOLATOR




*

*Speak Truth to Trump*
Evangelicals, of all people, should not be silent about Donald Trump's blatant immorality.

Paul urges the Colossians to shed: “sexual immorality, impurity, lust, evil desires, and greed, which is idolatry” (3:5). This is an incredibly apt summary of Trump’s life to date. Idolatry, greed, and sexual immorality are intertwined in individual lives and whole societies.

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2016/october-web-only/speak-truth-to-trump.html


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *PUSSY GRABBING IDOLATOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK -- He's finally gone so DEEPLY demented that he believes the PODIUM to be a PUSSY! Look at him GRABBING it with his angry "look, babe, I've only got 4 inches hard but I've got coke and a Visa" leer!!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *PUSSY GRABBING IDOLATOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Trump has one redeeming quality that negates all his faults. He's not Hillary.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> LOOK -- He's finally gone so DEEPLY demented that he believes the PODIUM to be a PUSSY! Look at him GRABBING it with his angry "look, babe, I've only got 4 inches hard but I've got coke and a Visa" leer!!


It's not enough yo

Hillary Clinton

87.2%

Donald Trump

12.8%


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre a fucking moron. You understand nothing and shape every bit of disconfirming evidence so that it fits in your clownpocket asshole.


Yet you are incapable of refuting my statements


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It's not enough yo
> 
> Hillary Clinton
> 
> ...


*THIS JUST IN*.....Recent polling data has been tallied.....Drumpf's chances of winning this election:


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Yet you are incapable of refuting my statements


They cannot refute anything we provide, because it's undeniable. The refuse open their eyes, because their sheeplelitus prevents them. I even offered up $500 via paypal.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

By EMILY SCHULTHEIS CBS NEWS October 12, 2016, 7:14 PM
*More questionable footage of Trump's comments on women*


"As Republican nominee Donald Trump’s campaign still works to move past a recently released 2005 tape of his lewd remarks about women, more and more footage of similar comments made by Trump is surfacing.

In an “Entertainment Tonight” Christmas feature in 1992, Trump looked at a group of 10-year-old girls and said he would be dating one of them in ten years. At the time, Trump would have been 46 years old."

________________________________________

I'm gonna fucking throw up....who the *fuck* looks at a *TEN-YEAR-OLD KID *and thinks/says such a thing ??

Death in prison or from anal cancer would suit Karma.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> http://www.washingtontimes.com/whoat-Jounalism-Brietbart-masturbate-orange-/article/2604209


Bro stop reading the bombaclot


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Oh so Wikileaks is now "fake", even tho they have a 100% truthful proven track record? lmao


Lol


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

^ See how mad the sheep get when proof slaps them right across the face? The revert to name calling and other childish nonsense lol


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*DNC chair promised to be Clinton's 'biggest surrogate' before primaries began*
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2604395/

just keeps getting better and better lol


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *DNC chair promised to be Clinton's 'biggest surrogate' before primaries began*
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2604395/
> 
> just keeps getting better and better lol


Wow, that will really shake things up. TRUMP! may find enough repulsive idiots to win the Great Plains. He may even receive 100 electoral votes. WINNING!


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

HILLARY DELETED OWN EMAILS & DOCS. "Hillary took it upon herself to review them and delete documents" HIGHLY ILLEGAL!
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/7011#efmAjsAvX







Maybe they can get Bernie in there while Hillary is crash and burning


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> ^ See how mad the sheep get when proof slaps them right across the face? The revert to name calling and other childish nonsense lol





BigO81 said:


> *DNC chair promised to be Clinton's 'biggest surrogate' before primaries began*
> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2604395/
> 
> just keeps getting better and better lol





BigO81 said:


> HILLARY DELETED OWN EMAILS & DOCS. "Hillary took it upon herself to review them and delete documents" HIGHLY ILLEGAL!
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/7011#efmAjsAvX
> 
> 
> ...





How are you even able to _function_ with so few neurons firing in succession? Are you able to feed/dress yourself, or?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> By EMILY SCHULTHEIS CBS NEWS October 12, 2016, 7:14 PM
> *More questionable footage of Trump's comments on women*
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how a foul-mouth such as you can point fingers


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> They cannot refute anything we provide, because it's undeniable. The refuse open their eyes, because their sheeplelitus prevents them. I even offered up $500 via paypal.


What happened to your account?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Funny how a foul-mouth such as you can point fingers


"Foul" language equates to PEDOPHILIA - ?!

Ohhhhhh, Red....you are FAR more damaged than I'd assumed....w-o-w.....your posts are literally making me sick at this point.

I've gotta disengage/heave.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3803486
> 
> 
> How are you even able to _function_ with so few neurons firing in succession? Are you able to feed/dress yourself, or?


prove it wrong.... lol


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Bro, reality check. You are a silly bitch. There is no way i even consider the toxic shit "statements" that make your ass lubricate. You are a fucking laugh to me. Refuting your "statements" NO Providing reality checks for your fantasies, dreams and non existent character YES.*


Clearly they were statements. Clearly you are unable to refute them. Random insults don't qualify as a "reality check". You are devoid of morals and intelligence. You deserve the leader you hope to elect.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> What happened to your account?


As your Dear Leader says, "I can't recall".


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> ^ See how i dig getting cock slapped right across the face? lol


*In this news environment, the pursuit of pleasure is more gratifying and reliable to an audience than the patient search for a rational apprehension of what really happened, and how to think about what happened.*

*http://www.cjr.org/covering-the-election/*


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *In this news environment, the pursuit of pleasure is more gratifying and reliable to an audience than the patient search for a rational apprehension of what really happened, and how to think about what happened.*


Are you blind as a bat? Clinton was going for the pussy and she moved his hand away.... lmao


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> prove it wrong.... lol


Sure thing, sock - This pictogram will provide *all* of the "proof" needed:





So, as UB just asked, what happened to your account?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Foul" language equates to PEDOPHILIA - ?!
> 
> Ohhhhhh, Red....you are FAR more damaged than I'd assumed....w-o-w.....your posts are literally making me sick at this point.
> 
> I've gotta disengage/heave.


Your unsourced claims are without merit.
Sadly, your claims of illness are false. You don't leave your seat in front of your computer to defecate, let alone heave


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> going for the pussy .... lmao


bro you're less that a fucking maggots turd. You're completely irrelevant


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *In this news environment, the pursuit of pleasure is more gratifying and reliable to an audience than the patient search for a rational apprehension of what really happened, and how to think about what happened.*
> 
> *http://www.cjr.org/covering-the-election/*


Trump talked about it, bill actually does it! lol


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Trump lol


Vegas ignores you/knows you're irrelevant/doesnt't care.

*Next President of the United States of America*
Odds as of October 9 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -425
Donald Trump +325
you should look up some George Washington shit, equally relevant.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

Another one.... Note the source lol

*Hacked WikiLeaks emails show concerns about Clinton candidacy, email server*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/hacked-wikileaks-emails-show-concerns-about-clinton-candidacy-email-server/2016/10/12/cdacbbd0-908f-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?tid=sm_tw


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Your unsourced claims are without merit.
> Sadly, your claims of illness are false. You don't leave your seat in front of your computer to defecate, let alone heave





BigO81 said:


> Trump talked about it, bill actually does it! lol


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Another one.... Note the source lol
> 
> *Hacked WikiLeaks emails show concerns about Clinton candidacy, email server*
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/hacked-wikileaks-emails-show-concerns-about-clinton-candidacy-email-server/2016/10/12/cdacbbd0-908f-11e6-a6a3-d50061aa9fae_story.html?tid=sm_tw


*Vegas ignores you/knows you're irrelevant/doesnt't care.*

*Next President of the United States of America*
Odds as of October 9 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -425
Donald Trump +325


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> They cannot refute anything we provide, because it's undeniable. The refuse open their eyes, because their sheeplelitus prevents them. I even offered up $500 via paypal.


bro whats the bet i'm game for all you got, test me

my eyes are staring you down bitch, speak up or get cleaning enema's penetralia.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

*Internal Democratic Polling Numbers Leaked! Trump Leads*
*




*


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

Many of his accounts were hacked today
https://archive.fo/Ogk0D


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Trump talked about it, bill actually does it! lol


dang he grabbed her right in the knee.. moved on it like a bitch.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> leave your seat in front of your computer to defecate, let alone heave



*it took you how long to figure this out?*


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Many of his accounts were hacked today
> https://archive.fo/Ogk0D


see how they added their own spin to his twitter?.. how can you KNOW they arent doing that with the emails?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> As your Dear Leader says, "I can't recall".


I think you lost it by being wrong.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> see how they added their own spin to his twitter?.. how can you KNOW they arent doing that with the emails?


DavidKratos92 said: ↑
I was locked up because some guy tried to steal my Lamborghini. Went up to him and socked him on the jaw. Sent him to hospital and he was in a coma for weeks. Told police it was self defence but he said i used too much force.

Kratos sounds like 2anonymous remember that freak?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Donald Trump at a rally on Wednesday. AP Photo/ Evan Vucci
THE LIST GROWS
*All The New Sexual Abuse Allegations Against Donald Trump That Surfaced Today*

Oct 13 2016, 12:16 AM


At Sunday's debate, moderator Anderson Cooper pressed Donald Trump on comments he made in leaked footage from_Access Hollywood _in 2005, including that, due to his fame, he could "grab" women "by the pussy." Trump, in response to Cooper's questioning, said that he had never actually performed acts like those he bragged about in recording.

But Wednesday brought a torrent of disturbing allegations from a variety of sources (in response to which the Trump campaign will reportedly focus even more on Bill Clinton's past), with the incidents in question ranging across multiple decades:

http://digg.com/2016/trump-allegations-sexual-assault-women

_________________________________________


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

testiclees said:


> DavidKratos92 said: ↑
> I was locked up because some guy tried to steal my Lamborghini. Went up to him and socked him on the jaw. Sent him to hospital and he was in a coma for weeks. Told police it was self defence but he said i used too much force.
> 
> Kratos sounds like 2anonymous remember that freak?


he kinda does actually lol.. but kratos has the same name on other sites. i think it is someone who (all politics aside) is actually retarded


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> HILLARY DELETED OWN EMAILS & DOCS. "Hillary took it upon herself to review them and delete documents" HIGHLY ILLEGAL!
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/7011#efmAjsAvX
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe she will just kick TRUMP!'s orange ass on November 28th.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Donald Trump at a rally on Wednesday. AP Photo/ Evan Vucci
> THE LIST GROWS
> *All The New Sexual Abuse Allegations Against Donald Trump That Surfaced Today*
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up. Isnt it like the sexual criminal who seeks out roles that enable a pretext to be around objects of his pathological desire.

"Early voting could hand election to clinton well before nov.8"
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/early-voting-could-hand-election-to-clinton-well-before-nov-8/ar-BBxi2Y0?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

From the Young Turks


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> From the Young Turks


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> Hillary Clinton
> 2/11
> 
> Donald Trump
> 9/2


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>





BigO81 said:


> *If this turns out to be true, oh boy, she's fucked!*




Are you THIS fucking stupid and/or is your account based in Russia?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> They cannot refute anything we provide, because it's undeniable. The refuse open their eyes, because their sheeplelitus prevents them. I even offered up $500 via paypal.


Yours is a matter of belief. There is no proof in any of the shit you say about Bill or Hill regarding rape, crimes, their foundation. Yet a lie is a better tool to smear an opponent because it puts them on the back foot by forcing them to deny. The best lies have no evidence one way or the other. Clever tactic but not very smart. 

Chance of winning: Clinton 87%; Trump 13%. Ahhhhaaaahaaaaahaaaaahhhhaaaahhhhaaaaaaa It isn't working -- is it? Some of the people were fooled but not most of them. Which is why Trump is losing. All he has are smears and lies. He is the least fit candidate for the office of prez ever. 

And to take the comedy even higher, he is now quoting complete passages of Russian propaganda lies copied directly from Sputnik, a Russian house organ. 


Another scary clown sighting. LOL


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 12, 2016)

Bill Clinton's half black son speaks out about the decades of neglect & non support inflicted against him by bills racist wife Hillary Clinton .

Hillary's racist ass can't be trusted.





The social justice warriors will rush to claim "Alex Jones tinfoil hat " and make fake laugh comments,meanwhile intelligent people look at the person speaking & their words as credible or not,I find this young mans evidence to be highly credible .


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Bill Clinton's half black son speaks out about the decades of neglect & non support inflicted against him by bills racist wife Hillary Clinton .
> 
> Hillary's racist ass can't be trusted.
> 
> ...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I find this young mans evidence to be highly credible .


And I have no fucking doubt 12-15% (the deplorable brain dead) will agree with you


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Bill Clinton's half black son speaks out about the decades of neglect & non support inflicted against him by bills racist wife Hillary Clinton .
> 
> Hillary's racist ass can't be trusted.
> 
> ...



So a test was done and found he wasn't Bill's son. The reaction? Its not the answer wing nuts want so they just ignore it.

So, I'll give you a gratuitous "fake laugh comment". Not towards your story because the guy might actually believe his story and be troubled by it. I'll give the fake laugh comment to you directly. aaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaaahhhhaaa. Made up shit. And even the wing nut press won't take it up. Except Alex Jones, but he'd lick shit off the floor for a story. And does, frequently.


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> *If this turns out to be true, oh boy, she's fucked!*


If this was real it'd already be released.. people are already voting


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 12, 2016)

LMAO Hillary intends to end medical marijuana and drug test all before granting government handouts including school loans


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> LMAO Hillary intends to end medical marijuana and drug test all before granting government handouts including school loans


want to bet your account on that?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> LMAO Hillary intends to end medical marijuana and drug test all before granting government handouts including school loans


This just in: a wikileaks e-mail message from your ex: "tell me where that lying bastard is. He grabbed me by the pussy and left. He owes me money and should be told I've tested positive for (redacted line)" she'll tell you what STD you gave her once you've paid her the money you owe. For your sake, I hope it isn't (redacted line).


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So a test was done and found he wasn't Bill's son. The reaction? Its not the answer wing nuts want so they just ignore it.
> 
> So, I'll give you a gratuitous "fake laugh comment". Not towards your story because the guy might actually believe his story and be troubled by it. I'll give the fake laugh comment to you directly. aaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaaahhhhaaa. Made up shit. And even the wing nut press won't take it up. Except Alex Jones, but he'd lick shit off the floor for a story. And does, frequently.
> 
> View attachment 3803539View attachment 3803540View attachment 3803541View attachment 3803542View attachment 3803543


yeah,that poor kid sure looks like a right wing nutt job out for blood instead of a young man who's been abandon & wants contact with his father,at least acknowledgement he exists.

its sad watching you self proclaimed caring people shit on everybody to " win " some argument,you can't possibly be so indoctrinated to believe a US president don't have the ability to have a DNA test result changed to whatever he wants.

Decades of cancelled checks & presents prove there's more to that boys story than some right wing nutt job,but once again you focus on the platform presenting the info instead of the person giving 1st hand info,the boy has been fighting this for decades before this election & has no motive other than reuniting with His dad,its sad you find his suffering so amusing .

I'm so glad I'm not a social justice party loyalist like you & buck.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 12, 2016)

BigO81 said:


>


oh its true alright .


srh88 said:


> If this was real it'd already be released.. people are already voting


when can you remember wiki leaks ever being wrong,or putting out false doctored information ? 

I'm a huge wiki leaks fan & have followed them since they exposed torture at Gitmo,I've yet to see wiki leaks step on their dicks .


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So a test was done and found he wasn't Bill's son. The reaction? Its not the answer wing nuts want so they just ignore it.
> 
> So, I'll give you a gratuitous "fake laugh comment". Not towards your story because the guy might actually believe his story and be troubled by it. I'll give the fake laugh comment to you directly. aaaahhhhhaaaaaahaaaahaaaaaaaahhhhaaa. Made up shit. And even the wing nut press won't take it up. Except Alex Jones, but he'd lick shit off the floor for a story. And does, frequently.
> 
> View attachment 3803539View attachment 3803540View attachment 3803541View attachment 3803542View attachment 3803543


But the dude looks just like bill clinton! Didn't you see the faces together in on pic?! Alex Jones is reaching far as shit here


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yeah,that poor kid sure looks like a right wing nutt job out for blood instead of a young man who's been abandon & wants contact with his father,at least acknowledgement he exists.
> 
> its sad watching you self proclaimed caring people shit on everybody to " win " some argument,you can't possibly be so indoctrinated to believe a US president don't have the ability to have a DNA test result changed to whatever he wants.
> 
> ...


As I said, a test was done. Test was paid for by the British tabloid, Star Magazine. The test came back negative regarding the kid being Bill's son. I know, it's really mean of me to speak truth.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh its true alright .
> 
> 
> when can you remember wiki leaks ever being wrong,or putting out false doctored information ?
> ...


I quoted the 4chan shit.. anonymous bullshit. I didn't read other thing yet. On my phone


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

srh88 said:


> But the dude looks just like bill clinton! Didn't you see the faces together in on pic?! Alex Jones is reaching far as shit here


He has two eyes, ears, a nose and a mouth. I mean, what more could a wing nut need for evidence?

They can believe anything though. How about this one: Trump for president!

Dang that's a tall tale if I ever heard one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yeah,that poor kid sure looks like a right wing nutt job out for blood instead of a young man who's been abandon & wants contact with his father,at least acknowledgement he exists.
> 
> its sad watching you self proclaimed caring people shit on everybody to " win " some argument,you can't possibly be so indoctrinated to believe a US president don't have the ability to have a DNA test result changed to whatever he wants.
> 
> ...





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh its true alright .
> 
> 
> when can you remember wiki leaks ever being wrong,or putting out false doctored information ?
> ...



Yo, when Drumpf loses in a few weeks are you gonna FINALLY show us your nazi tat? Maybe a quick shot on your way out the door?

Slurp up the freak show and propaganda with a friggin _straw_, you confused and frightened robo-cow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yeah,that poor kid sure looks like a right wing nutt job out for blood instead of a young man who's been abandon & wants contact with his father,at least acknowledgement he exists.
> 
> its sad watching you self proclaimed caring people shit on everybody to " win " some argument,you can't possibly be so indoctrinated to believe a US president don't have the ability to have a DNA test result changed to whatever he wants.
> 
> ...


DNA testing is a liberal conspiracy to make panhead look stupider than we already know him to be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> when can you remember wiki leaks ever being wrong,or putting out false doctored information ?


today, yesterday, the day before that, and so on and so forth.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He has two eyes, ears, a nose and a mouth. I mean, what more could a wing nut need for evidence?
> 
> They can believe anything though. How about this one: Trump for president!
> 
> Dang that's a tall tale if I ever heard one.


He looks absolutely nothing like him.. that video is hilarious


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey, didja know that Bill isn't running for president?

Shame, kind of.....I enjoyed the Clinton years.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> As I said, a test was done. Test was paid for by the British tabloid, Star Magazine. The test came back negative regarding the kid being Bill's son. I know, it's really mean of me to speak truth.


you are such a bully with your stupid fucking facts and whatnot. why do you have to hurt his fragile little feelings?

the left is so intolerant.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are such a bully with your stupid fucking facts and whatnot. why do you have to hurt his fragile little feelings?
> 
> the left is so intolerant.


Alex Jones would never stoop to that level


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

*NSW parliament labels Donald Trump ‘a revolting slug' unfit for public office*

Parliament unanimously carries Greens MP Jeremy Buckingham’s motion condemning US Republican candidate for ‘misogynistic, hateful’ comments.

Donald Trump is a “revolting slug” unfit for public office, according to the New South Wales parliament’s upper house.

On Thursday, Jeremy Buckingham, an upper house Greens MP, tabled a motion condemning “misogynistic, hateful” comments the US Republican presidential candidate has made against women and minorities, including his remarks revealed at the weekend describing sexual assault.

The motion also called out what is described as the divisive, destructive impact of hate speech from political candidates and agreed with those describing Trump as a “slug” unfit for office.

Buckingham’s motion was unanimously carried.

“It’s clear that all reasonable and decent people find Donald Trump’s behaviour obnoxious and that the world is hoping American voters reject his politics of hate,” Buckingham said.

__________________________________________


.............


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hey, didja know that Bill isn't running for president?
> 
> Shame, kind of.....I enjoyed the Clinton years.....


Probably the best years of my life. Talk about a robust economy!

But Obama may just be the most presidential of all time. Notice none of the loonies here have one thing on him, not one fucking thing!...well, other than he's black and born in Kenya.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Probably the best years of my life. Talk about a robust economy!
> 
> But Obama may just be the most presidential of all time. Notice none of the loonies here have one thing on him, not one fucking thing!...well, other than he's black and born in Kenya.


For sure, during the Clinton years I was thriving financially (I'm more than comfortable *now*, but you get the point) and even passed over several opportunities to get my own restaurant going.

Tons of praise for Barack, aye. So much done in so little time and with so much RESISTANCE from the racist right. Just imagine how their diapers will explode when Hil is elected in a few weeks - EIGHT boom years with a BLACK president followed by (at least) FOUR with a WOMAN - LOL! And a Clinton, no less! Those vampires LOATHE the Clintons going back YEARS based on the jealousies (Bill's virility/promiscuity, mainly) of the pasty man-wimps Starr and Gingrich, among others!

This is gonna be *great*!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> For sure, during the Clinton years I was thriving financially (I'm more than comfortable *now*, but you get the point) and even passed over several opportunities to get my own restaurant going.
> 
> Tons of praise for Barack, aye. So much done in so little time and with so much RESISTANCE from the racist right. Just imagine how their diapers will explode when Hil is elected in a few weeks - EIGHT boom years with a BLACK president followed by (at least) FOUR with a WOMAN - LOL! And a Clinton, no less! Those vampires LOATHE the Clintons going back YEARS based on the jealousies (Bill's virility/promiscuity, mainly) of the pasty man-wimps Starr and Gingrich, among others!
> 
> This is gonna be *great*!


I'm liking it already. I remember James Carvelle predicting 5 consecutive Dem presidential election victories in a row after 2008. That could come true...the repubIican brand is soooo damaged right now, they should file an insurance claim!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm liking it already. I remember James Carvelle predicting 5 consecutive Dem presidential election victories in a row after 2008. That could come true...the repubIican brand is soooo damaged right now, they should file an insurance claim!


Carvelle's a real mofo, heh, a fuckin hoot....the guy looks and sounds like he'd be the NASTIEST of the right reich, but he's a solid dude.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I think it is stupid to have a debate or argument without considering the other side.
> 
> Do you think it is ok to lash a christian 8 times for consuming alcohol?



Heres some nice Republican Christians..

From what I can gather they want the same thing as ISIS/ISIL.

*Kelleigh Nelson -- Ted Cruz at "Kill The Gays" Dominionism ...*
www.newswithviews.com/Nelson/kelleigh284.htm

*Dominionists Who Support Ted Cruz*

*Pastor Kevin Swanson* - Colorado pastor Kevin Swanson was the keynote speaker at the National Religious Liberties Conference in Des Moines, Iowa. In his speech, the infamous “Kill the homosexuals” pastor called for the murder of homosexuals saying, “They are worthy of death.”

Swanson then introduces Ted Cruz as the next president of the United States after his diatribe against homosexuals. In addition to Ted Cruz, Mike Huckabee and Bobby Jindal were also at this conference as speakers.

Swanson actually said he would give some time for homosexuals to repent, but he didn’t say how long before the executions would begin.


Cruz claims he doesn’t know what Swanson has said or not said, but he certainly didn’t take time to find out about this very controversial pastor. Neither did Huckabee nor Jindal. Swanson’s supporters also distributed “death to gays” pamphlets at the event.

Swanson bragged on his radio show about the “amazingly successfully” National Religious Liberties Conference held in Iowa in early November, during which he declared he was “not kidding” when he said he’d spread excrement all over himself if his son ever married another man.

“I’d spread it all over my body,” he preached. “That’s what I would do and I’m not kidding! I’m not laughing!”

*Cruz’s Rally for Religious Liberty*

After appearing at the Kevin Swanson Iowa rally last November, candidate Cruz hosted his own anti-LGBT hate fest in South Carolina.

Cruz’s “Rally for Religious Liberty” was held at Greenville’s Bob Jones University, which once famously argued that its racist policies were protected under the First Amendment.

Among the speakers at Cruz’s event were Dominionist Tony Perkins, president of the Family Research Council, would-be reality TV stars the Benham brothers, also Dominionists, and anti-gay Houston activist and Dominionist, Dave Welch. Perkins is also a United Nations Non-Governmental Organization member.

*




*​*Other Dominionists Endorse Cruz*

Phillip “Flip” Benham, another Dominionist pastor, once arrested and prosecuted for stalking the judge who heard Kim Davis’s case, is also endorsing Ted Cruz.

And, Senator Ted Cruz, isn’t backing away from the endorsement of Mike Bickle, a controversial evangelical pastor who once characterized Hitler as “a hunter” sent by God to go after Jews who don’t to convert to Christianity. [Link]


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

*Trump: Clinton 'has to go to jail'*
By Stephen Collinson, CNN
Updated 10:58 PM ET, Wed October 12, 2016

http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/12/politics/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-podesta-emails/

____________________________________

LOL!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Now hes Judge, Jury, and Executioner..

He and punkin, would make great butt buddies.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Heres some nice Republican Christians..
> 
> From what I can gather they want the same thing as ISIS/ISIL.
> 
> ...


Your run away solos are still electrifying Jimi.

I bought all your LP's by the way.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

*‘I felt a grab…and there’s Donald’: Yet another woman accuses Trump of groping her*





DAVID FERGUSON
12 OCT 2016 AT 22:32 ET 

https://www.rawstory.com/2016/10/i-felt-a-grab-and-theres-donald-yet-another-woman-accuses-trump-of-groping-her/

________________________________________

This lady makes what, _ten_ accusers in _one day_? Huh....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3803593



Texas would be a VISCIOUS slap across the republican face. What was ours before will be ours again.

Sooner or later.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Texas would be a VISCIOUS slap across the republican face. What was ours before will be ours again.
> 
> Sooner or later.


it polled as a tie in august when hillary was killing it.

it was polling within 6 points before all this happened. 

i think a 6 point swing is well within reason.

it belongs to us now.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

[QUOTE="Flaming Pie, post: 13038073, member: 450715" Luckily over half the nation is ok with "locker room talk". [/QUOTE]
Fucking psycho pus bag
Athletes fired back en masse at Trump to send the message that they don't talk like he does. Los Angeles Dodgers pitcher Brett Anderson, Kansas City Chiefswide receiver Chris Conley, Los Angeles Clippers guard Jamal Crawford, and retired NFL players Donte Stallworth and Chris Kluwe were among the first to speak out, and many have since followed.

"It didn't sound like any talk in any locker room that I've ever been in, so maybe it was just a phrase," Cleveland Browns wide receiver Andrew Hawkins said. "But it was wrong."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

#podestaemails4 #podestaemails5
 
Bernie folk used as pawns ^
Hillary is above the law because she has comey and lynch in her pocket.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails4 #podestaemails5
> View attachment 3803608
> Bernie folk used as pawns ^View attachment 3803609
> Hillary is above the law because she has comey and lynch in her pocket.


In your pocket some toilet tissue trump had stuck to his shoe


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails4 #podestaemails5
> View attachment 3803608
> Bernie folk used as pawns ^View attachment 3803609
> Hillary is above the law because she has comey and lynch in her pocket.


Too bad you don't have anything but horse manure. Your candidate is horse manure. Would you let a rich bastard grab you by the pussy because he's a star and thinks he entitled to do what he wants?

never mind, you don't have to answer that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)

Token black guy.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3803614


Trump groping is cover story landing page BBC.
http://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2016-37639839


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3803614



Keep searching for the golden goose you can spin.


While woman after woman comes forward. I'm sure you find sexual assault to be vile.


You'll just make this one tiny exception.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails4 #podestaemails5
> View attachment 3803608
> Bernie folk used as pawns ^View attachment 3803609
> Hillary is above the law because she has comey and lynch in her pocket.


you realize this election is over, right?

i'm not asking to rub it in, i'm asking it as an MMSE (mini mental status exam). that's where they ask people what year it is, where they are, what their name is, if they can spell a word backwards, if they can repeat a phrase back to them, and so on to assess their mental wellbeing after a traumatic accident or while slipping into dementia.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize this election is over, right?
> 
> i'm not asking to rub it in, i'm asking it as an MMSE (mini mental status exam). that's where they ask people what year it is, where they are, what their name is, if they can spell a word backwards, if they can repeat a phrase back to them, and so on to assess their mental wellbeing after a traumatic accident or while slipping into dementia.


concussion protocol? maybe she hit her head.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3803612
> Token victim #12.


Token sexual assault shit

http://people.com/politics/donald-trump-attacked-people-writer/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 12, 2016)

"like an octopus"


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> concussion protocol? maybe she hit her head.


i mean, i can't imagine her being in a healthy mental state at this point. i think she cracked.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 12, 2016)

POLITICS
*Report: Federal judge sets December hearing for lawsuit accusing Trump of raping 13-year-old girl*
Oct. 13, 2016 12:01am Tré Goins-Phillips

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016/10/13/report-federal-judge-sets-december-hearing-for-lawsuit-accusing-trump-of-raping-13-year-old-girl/

___________________________________________


..........


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 12, 2016)

*JESSICA LEEDS*

About 45 minutes after takeoff, [Jessica Leeds] recalled, Mr. Trump lifted the armrest and began to touch her. According to Ms. Leeds, Mr. Trump grabbed her breasts and tried to put his hand up her skirt. “He was like an octopus,” she said. “His hands were everywhere.” She fled to the back of the plane. “It was an assault,” she said.

*RACHEL CROOKS*

Aware that her company did business with Mr. Trump, [Rachel Crooks] turned and introduced herself. They shook hands, but Mr. Trump would not let go, she said. Instead, he began kissing her cheeks. Then, she said, he “kissed me directly on the mouth.” It didn’t feel like an accident, she said. It felt like a violation

*MINDY MCGILLIVRAY*

[Mindy] McGillivray, 36, said she was groped by Trump at Mar-a-Lago 13 years ago. She said she never reported it to authorities. But her companion that day, photographer Ken Davidoff, vividly remembers when McGillivray pulled him aside moments after the alleged incident and told him, ‘’Donald just grabbed my ass!’’

*NATASHA STOYNOFF*

Natasha Stoynoff: We walked into that room alone, and Trump shut the door behind us. I turned around, and within seconds, he was pushing me against the wall, and forcing his tongue down my throat. Now, I’m a tall, strapping girl who grew up wrestling two giant brothers. I even once sparred with Mike Tyson. It takes a lot to push me. But Trump is much bigger—a looming figure—and he was fast, taking me by surprise, and throwing me off balance. I was stunned. And I was grateful when Trump’s longtime butler burst into the room a minute later, as I tried to unpin myself.

*JILL HARTH*

Harth [was]... on tour of Mar-a-Lago along with a group of young pageant contestants – Trump wanted to “see the quality of the girls he was sponsoring”, Harth recalled – when he pulled her aside into one of the children’s bedrooms. “He pushed me up against the wall, and had his hands all over me and tried to get up my dress again,” Harth said, “and I had to physically say: ‘What are you doing? Stop it.’ It was a shocking thing to have him do this because he knew I was with George, he knew they were in the next room. And how could he be doing this when I’m there for business?”

*CASSANDRA SEARLES*

[Miss Washington 2013 Cassandra] Searles added in a comment on her initial post's thread, "He probably doesn't want me telling the story about that time he continually grabbed my ass and invited me to his hotel room."


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3803614


OK, Pie, I can no longer resist your Vulcan logic. I'm voting for Trump now. You convinced me with that posting.

So you can just lay off the spam and go back to communicating like any normal values challenged evangelical right white woman living on the kindness of strangers. I hereby take up your banner and start spamming these cretin liberals with the truth.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 13, 2016)

I wonder how stingy rump is with his weed ???


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2016)

we're going to have an affair.

best sex of my life.

(check out sex tape)


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Clinton campaign mocks Catholics, Southerners, ‘needy Latinos’ in emails*
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/12/hillary-clinton-campaigns-wikileaks-emails-reveal-/


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## oswizzle (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> "like an octopus"
> 
> View attachment 3803625


An octopus with six arms?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 14, 2016)

Louise Mensch, Heat Street: Mensch runs the Heat Street blog, which ostensibly opposes identity politics, “safe spaces,” and “social justice warriors.” However, she reached out to the Hillary Clinton campaign about creating an ad that advocates for the former Secretary of State based solely on her gender (“… and the last woman says, ‘It’s our time. I’m with her.'”). The proposed ad found its way to Clinton campaign chair John Podesta’s inbox. (He liked the idea.)

Juliet Eilperin, Washington Post: The Post‘s White House bureau chief tried to alert Podesta that his name was going to come up in the context of an upcoming story: “I just wanted to make sure John Podesta had a heads up that his name will be in a story concerning the White House’s ethics policy, which could run on Monday … This is just one line, pretty low down in the piece, but I don’t want him to be surprised since we never discussed it face-to-face,” she wrote.

John Harwood, CNBC/New York Times: Harwood was the moderator for a Republican primary debate in the fall of 2015, but was constantly emailing Podesta to offer political support, even congratulating him on Hillary Clinton’s primary wins. He also gloated in one email about asking Donald Trump provocative questions in the debate. And Harwood also used his exchanges with Podesta to minimize the Clinton e-mail scandal and Clinton Foundation scandal.

Haim Saban, Univision: The Hollywood mogul and Clinton donor also owns Spanish-language giant Univision, and was exposed by Wikileaks steering the campaign into doing things that the network might cover favorably, or to her advantage. As NewsBusters notes, Saban requested, and received, a call from Podesta, which then shaped campaign media strategy about Clinton’s reaction to Trump’s controversial statements about illegal immigrants from Mexico.

Rebecca Quick, CNBC: The co-host of Squawk Box and a co-moderator with Harwood, Quick promised to support Sylvia Mathews Burwell, the Secretary of Health and Human Services who was appointed after Kathleen Sebelius resigned in the wake of the failed launch of healthcare.gov. She wrote, in a message to debt commission co-chair Erskine Bowles, that she “will make sure to defend [Burwell] when things get further along in the nomination process.”

*Donna Brazile, CNN: Brazile is the new chair of the Democratic National Committee*, but when she was still a CNN contributor, she managed to pass a question to the Clinton campaign that was to be asked at a March 2016 town hall between Hillary Clinton and Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT). Both Brazile and CNN deny it — with CNN blaming a third party — but Brazile sent an email: “From time to time I get the questions in advance.” The question was indeed asked.

Nick Kristof, New York Times: One email to Podesta reveals that Kristof gave Bill Clinton’s staff the questions that he would later be asking in an interview at the Foursquare Conference. Kristof, a columnist, is not exactly anyone’s idea of an impartial journalist, but since he is associated with the New York Times, presumably conference attendees, who are media professionals, expected some semblance of an actual interview, not a canned presentation with Kristof as a prop.

Mark Leibovich, New York Times: Leibovich interviewed Hillary Clinton, then submitted the result to her staff for edits, one email chain reveals. As Breitbart News’ Dustin Stockton notes: “The Clinton campaign vetoed nearly the entire interview, but even in the portions they did approve for publication, they had Mark Leibovich edit out a mention of Sarah Palin, apparently at Hillary’s personal request.” The apparent “joke” involved Palin cooking moose stew.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Louise Mensch, Heat Street: Mensch runs the Heat Street blog, which ostensibly opposes identity politics, “safe spaces,” and “social justice warriors.” However, she reached out to the Hillary Clinton campaign about creating an ad that advocates for the former Secretary of State based solely on her gender (“… and the last woman says, ‘It’s our time. I’m with her.'”). The proposed ad found its way to Clinton campaign chair John Podesta’s inbox. (He liked the idea.)
> 
> Juliet Eilperin, Washington Post: The Post‘s White House bureau chief tried to alert Podesta that his name was going to come up in the context of an upcoming story: “I just wanted to make sure John Podesta had a heads up that his name will be in a story concerning the White House’s ethics policy, which could run on Monday … This is just one line, pretty low down in the piece, but I don’t want him to be surprised since we never discussed it face-to-face,” she wrote.
> 
> ...


go tend to your child and clean your place


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Louise Mensch, Heat Street: Mensch runs the Heat Street blog, which ostensibly opposes identity politics, “safe spaces,” and “social justice warriors.” However, she reached out to the Hillary Clinton campaign about creating an ad that advocates for the former Secretary of State based solely on her gender (“… and the last woman says, ‘It’s our time. I’m with her.'”). The proposed ad found its way to Clinton campaign chair John Podesta’s inbox. (He liked the idea.)
> 
> Juliet Eilperin, Washington Post: The Post‘s White House bureau chief tried to alert Podesta that his name was going to come up in the context of an upcoming story: “I just wanted to make sure John Podesta had a heads up that his name will be in a story concerning the White House’s ethics policy, which could run on Monday … This is just one line, pretty low down in the piece, but I don’t want him to be surprised since we never discussed it face-to-face,” she wrote.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's not what Trump is saying about Mexicans, women, Muslims, his bankruptcies, unprepared for debates, brags about assaulting women who work for him, not revealing taxes, violent rhetoric and so forth. It's the conniving media. What a whining loser Trump is, to find blame everywhere but in himself. Actually very much like the white losing class who support him.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

I have already voted for Hillary....it's too late to hear anything else. it's over, Hillary got my vote


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Louise Mensch, Heat Street: Mensch runs the Heat Street blog, which ostensibly opposes identity politics, “safe spaces,” and “social justice warriors.” However, she reached out to the Hillary Clinton campaign about creating an ad that advocates for the former Secretary of State based solely on her gender (“… and the last woman says, ‘It’s our time. I’m with her.'”). The proposed ad found its way to Clinton campaign chair John Podesta’s inbox. (He liked the idea.)
> 
> Juliet Eilperin, Washington Post: The Post‘s White House bureau chief tried to alert Podesta that his name was going to come up in the context of an upcoming story: “I just wanted to make sure John Podesta had a heads up that his name will be in a story concerning the White House’s ethics policy, which could run on Monday … This is just one line, pretty low down in the piece, but I don’t want him to be surprised since we never discussed it face-to-face,” she wrote.
> 
> ...



it's over

It's over.

It's over

O---ver.

The swing voters believe the girls, corroborated by the tapes. The women swing voters are appalled. Some were a pawed.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> An octopus with six arms?


Please look up the word " like"
similar, but not meaning exactly.
Take for example, a RIU member here who killed his family in a fire he set.
He is LIKE Richard Vincent Pangle, both killed family with fire, but Richard killed himself too


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

What a choice, Clinton or Trump


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What a choice, Clinton or Trump


Oh stop it, you *must* be smarter than this....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh stop it, you *must* be smarter than this....


Sorry?

By that I'm assuming you think a smart person would have a preference for either candidate?

To clarify my position...It's akin to being asked

Would I rather be killed by a shark or a boa constrictor.

I may have a mild preference but both options are unpalatable


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Now I know, PR wise Clinton is much more palatable...but I also know she is corrupt as fuck and in the pay of those who care not about people but about profit

I find both candidates despicable


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

And there's the answer, sigh.

Moving right along....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> And there's the answer, sigh.
> 
> Moving right along....


Well clearly I'm not as smart as you credit me because I don't understand your reply.

You took the time to quote me and reply, so please take the time to elaborate


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Sorry?
> 
> By that I'm assuming you think a smart person would have a preference for either candidate?
> 
> ...


I know you did not ask me, but you must understand that one of those two will be the next President, right?

This is why you should vote for TRUMP!

Watch the video.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I think people should discuss issues with objectivity.

Entering a debate with a biased, predetermined outlook is questionable.

Definitely NOT what I would consider smart


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I know you did not ask me, but you must understand that one of those two will be the next President, right?
> 
> This is why you should vote for TRUMP!
> 
> Watch the video.


Your being sarcastic right?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Your being sarcastic right?


Fuck no. I took my head out of my ass and evolved. Milo is so fab.







I am one of you now!

Gooble Gobble.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Whereas I am an individual.

Never felt the need to be "one of....."

Try it


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck no. I took my head out of my ass and evolved. Milo is so fab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to come around, myself....it's *all beginning to make sense*......


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm beginning to come around, myself....it's *all beginning to make sense*......
> 
> View attachment 3804902
> 
> ...


.

You SJW's hate America! What is wrong with White Pride and Nation Pride?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> .
> 
> You SJW's hate America! What is wrong with White Pride and Nation Pride?


Ohhhhh, Corey...I'm _trying_ to have your back, bro, I know you had a nightmarish childhood, but whoaaaa....wtf....
(wince)


----------



## BigO81 (Oct 14, 2016)

This is bigger than Donald Trump, so let’s just pretend he isn’t even in the picture just for a moment.

The UNDENIABLE corruption in our government is much more of concern. NBC, CNN, ABC, MSNBC and Mainstream Media blackout of the WikiLeaks dumps, suppressing the truth, to working with the government and Hillary's campaign directly. This is Disgraceful and is the definition of State-Run-Media. You see in countries like certain middle east countries and Russia; they have media, but it’s messaging arm of the government. What you are seeing in our media currently is very much resembling that; it’s scary!

If You look at all the Mainstream Media, it’s almost like we’re watching news from another dimension, and there’s not thousands of emails out there showing direct corruption on the part of Hillary Clinton, her campaign, members of government and mainstream media cover-ups.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Is Corey becoming Michael Jackson? I know that the two were 'dear friends'.... (cough)


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What a choice, Clinton or Trump


naive


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> This is bigger than Donald Trump, so let’s just pretend he isn’t even in the picture just for a moment.
> 
> The UNDENIABLE corruption in our government is much more of concern. NBC, CNN, ABC, MSNBC and Mainstream Media blackout of the WikiLeaks dumps, suppressing the truth, to working with the government and Hillary's campaign directly. This is Disgraceful and is the definition of State-Run-Media. You see in countries like certain middle east countries and Russia; they have media, but it’s messaging arm of the government. What you are seeing in our media currently is very much resembling that; it’s scary!
> 
> If You look at all the Mainstream Media, it’s almost like we’re watching news from another dimension, and there’s not thousands of emails out there showing direct corruption on the part of Hillary Clinton, her campaign, members of government and mainstream media cover-ups.


Lets not pretend. Trump would be a disaster for this nation


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Fuck no. I took my head out of my ass and evolved. Milo is so fab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I'm too stoned for this...this...ultra advanced trolling the only logical explication is that you a quantum computer AI super troll. It's powered by tea partier blood....wide open......​


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> This is bigger than Donald Trump, so let’s just pretend he isn’t even in the picture just for a moment.
> 
> The UNDENIABLE corruption in our government is much more of concern. NBC, CNN, ABC, MSNBC and Mainstream Media blackout of the WikiLeaks dumps, suppressing the truth, to working with the government and Hillary's campaign directly. This is Disgraceful and is the definition of State-Run-Media. You see in countries like certain middle east countries and Russia; they have media, but it’s messaging arm of the government. What you are seeing in our media currently is very much resembling that; it’s scary!
> 
> If You look at all the Mainstream Media, it’s almost like we’re watching news from another dimension, and there’s not thousands of emails out there showing direct corruption on the part of Hillary Clinton, her campaign, members of government and mainstream media cover-ups.


24 more days until Trump gives his congratulations to President-elect Hillary Clinton. Just savor those words for a minute. President elect Hillary Rodham Clinton, 44th President of the United States.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Lets not pretend. Trump would be a disaster for this nation


Undoubtedly so, as would Hilary


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

BigO81 said:


> If You bother to look at all my posts - and why on earth WOULD you - it’s almost like you're reading mindless garbage from another dimension. I'm obsessed with conspiracies and nonexistent cover-ups in hopes of forgetting about my lifeless/sexless existence, if only for a few moments.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, you and another have done the name calling.
> 
> Qualify those comments.
> 
> ...


You are naive to describe them as equally bad choices. Almost the very poster child of uninformed electorate.

Edit: The Very poster child...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, you and another have done the name calling.
> 
> Qualify those comments.
> 
> ...


TRUMP! supporters don't think you are naive. You are smart. You are not a Mexican are you?

Even if you are, here is how Trump will help African Americans. You guys are pretty much the same, right?

Watch the video. I found it persuasive.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What a choice, Clinton or Trump


trump makes it an easy choice for Hillary


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

you thinking it doesn't make it so, don't want to burst your bubble


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You are not a Mexican are you?


rapist and murderers.. i assume some are good people though


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

So you agree with Clinton's policies because she isn't trump?

That makes no sense


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Undoubtedly so, as would Hilary


I disagree. Hillary would be much better than Trump


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

it means you consider her to be the lesser of two evils...which backs up the point I made for which I'm being called naive


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> you thinking it doesn't make it so, don't want to burst your bubble


naive


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> So you agree with Clinton's policies because she isn't trump?
> 
> That makes no sense


can you tell me which trump policies you like?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> So you agree with Clinton's policies because she isn't trump?
> 
> That makes no sense


since my choices are trump or Clinton, yes I agree with her policies more than trumps


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> rapist and murderers.. i assume some are good people though


 They also bring us drugs


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are naive to describe them as equally bad choices. Almost the very poster child of uninformed electorate.
> 
> Edit: The Very poster child...


Naive is anyone who trusts and publicly supports a proven liar just because they happen to dislike her opponent


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump makes it an easy choice for Hillary


He doesn't owe anybody anything. $hitlary is in the pocket of the big banks.

Watch the video.




It has been proven!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They also bring us drugs


oh wait.. i dont hate mexicans.. sniff


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> They also bring us drugs


Shitty drugs mostly meth....


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you tell me which trump policies you like?


The one about the Wall and the other secret plans that are really really good


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you tell me which trump policies you like?


No, I do not support the prick

Can you tell me, which of Clinton's financial backers you want to see repaid when shes in office with policy change?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Shitty drugs mostly meth....


Shit meth is homegrown now


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> No, I do not support the prick
> 
> Can you tell me, which of Clinton's financial backers you want to see repaid when shes in office with policy change?


me....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> since my choices are trump or Clinton, yes I agree with her policies more than trumps


Then surely your anger would be better spent directed at the electoral system that has left you with Hobson's choice rather than supporting one because you despise the other.

If you continue to support the status quo, it's all you will ever have


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Then surely your anger would be better spent directed at the electoral system that has left you with Hobson's choice rather than supporting one because you despise the other.
> 
> If you continue to support the status quo, it's all you will ever have


what is your alternative to trump?...


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> me....


Agree with this damn good answer


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Naive is anyone who trusts and publicly supports a proven liar just because they happen to dislike her opponent


Trump is a tremendous liar. The very best of liars. He does the greatest lies. Believe me. Trump is winning the polls for the most complete liar. Here is the poll result:

Trump: 51% statements Pants on Fire lies Clinton: 6% statements Pants on Fire lies

As I said. You are naive

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/lists/people/comparing-hillary-clinton-donald-trump-truth-o-met/


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

One for all the moms, daughters, aunts, grandmothers, sisters, cousins, granddaughters, and nieces!

*'Anonymous' uploader.


Spoiler


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I couldn't vote for trump, I have a conscience

I couldn't vote for Hilary, I have a conscience

Alternative, don't vote.
It's the only option left and that speaks louder than accepting either candidate as acceptable in any way.

They ONLY thing they care about, is your vote. Once they have it they care not about you or your family.

Only give it to someone deserving or don't give it away at all


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I couldn't vote for trump, I have a conscience
> 
> I couldn't vote for Hilary, I have a conscience
> 
> ...


naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is a tremendous liar. The very best of liars. He does the greatest lies. Believe me. Trump is winning the polls for the most complete liar. Here is the poll result:
> 
> Trump: 51% statements Pants on Fire lies Clinton: 6% statements Pants on Fire lies
> 
> ...


When did I support trump or suggest he tells the truth?

Not only are you a trolling prick you seem incapable of reading what's written.

tiresome


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

You are all going to great lengths to prove what is already known.

Trump is a prick.

Now, all those trump supporters who look very silly to you guys...that's EXACTLY how you look supporting a corrupt liar also.

Man, some people


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Now I'm on a 12 hour night shift and very little work to do.

Keep it coming fellas, I'm enjoying highlighting your stupidity and hypocrisy


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Please look up the word " like"
> similar, but not meaning exactly.
> Take for example, a RIU member here who killed his family in a fire he set.
> He is LIKE Richard Vincent Pangle, both killed family with fire, but Richard killed himself too


So a total fabrication to promote a false narrative. So you think she is lying.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> When did I support trump or suggest he tells the truth?
> 
> Not only are you a trolling prick you seem incapable of reading what's written.
> 
> tiresome


When did I claim you supported Trump? I said you are naive.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> When did I claim you supported Trump? I said you are naive.


and linked it to trump being a liar


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I couldn't vote for trump, I have a conscience
> 
> I couldn't vote for Hilary, I have a conscience
> 
> ...


well until we change the system this is it & not participating is certainly a choice. So I respect your choice to allow us to decide for you, please take a seat & watch what happens without you.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So a total fabrication to promote a false narrative. So you think she is lying.


It was an analogy to explain the meaning of the word. Don't just go setting fires because you misunderstand.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

how are the two things related?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> well until we change the system this is it & not participating is certainly a choice. So I respect your choice to allow us to decide for you, please take a seat & watch what happens without you.


...and that is my point exactly

You will never change the system for as long as you support it.

where is their incentive to change?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> ...and that is my point exactly
> 
> You will never change the system for as long as you support it.
> 
> where is their incentive to change?


Trump is too terrifying to sit this one out....


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You are all going to great lengths to prove what is already known.
> 
> Trump is a prick.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> Now I'm on a 12 hour night shift and very little work to do.
> 
> Keep it coming fellas, I'm enjoying highlighting your stupidity and hypocrisy


*Youre highlighting our stupididity with the logic of a burro? Youre not. Youre a mastubating half wit. Gtfoh . Concentrate on making the most of your 12hour edging sesh.*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> and linked it to trump being a liar


Is Trump not a tremendous liar? He's a great liar. The very best of all liars. People say. Trust me

The Politifact link covered both candidates. Put another way,

Trump: 12 % of statements rated "completely true"; Clinton: 65% of statements rated "completely true"

While you are 100% naive


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> The one about the Wall and the other secret plans that are really really good


tremendously good


----------



## srh88 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump is a tremendous liar. The very best of liars. He does the greatest lies. Believe me. Trump is winning the polls for the most complete liar. Here is the poll result:
> 
> Trump: 51% statements Pants on Fire lies Clinton: 6% statements Pants on Fire lies
> 
> ...


tremendously naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Trump is too terrifying to sit this one out....


I can understand how you feel that way, fair point.

HC scares me equally as much, in a much more sinister and establishment kind of way


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You will never change the system for as long as you support it.
> 
> where is their incentive to change?


what I quoted above echo's the exact thoughts of 95% of Trump voters,we want the current corrupt bought n paid for establishment crushed,so far Trump is the only person saying he will do exactly that,starting with prosecuting Hillary Clinton & working his way thru all top level government .

I don't give a fuck if he lives the lifestyle of a playboy or an ogre I just want america brought out of corporate ownership its been sold too.

All the leftists complaining about Russia interfering with an election never say a peep when George Soros & his neocon pals rig elections & crash entire economies,that's what the average Trump voter wants stopped immediately .


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *Youre highlighting our stupididity with the logic of a burro? Youre not. Youre a mastubating half wit. Gtfoh . Concentrate on making the most of your 12hour edging sesh.*


care to elaborate?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I can understand how you feel that way, fair point.
> 
> HC scares me equally as much, in a much more sinister and establishment kind of way


Did you ever say who you will be voting for ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I can understand how you feel that way, fair point.
> 
> HC scares me equally as much, in a much more sinister and establishment kind of way


naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is Trump not a tremendous liar? He's a great liar. The very best of all liars. People say. Trust me
> 
> The Politifact link covered both candidates. Put another way,
> 
> ...


naive, from someone who supports, publicly, a lying corrupt politician, is quite a compliment.

Thank you


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what I quoted above echo's the exact thoughts of 95% of Trump voters,we want the current corrupt bought n paid for establishment crushed,so far Trump is the only person saying he will do exactly that,starting with prosecuting Hillary Clinton & working his way thru all top level government .
> 
> I don't give a fuck if he lives the lifestyle of a playboy or an ogre I just want america brought out of corporate ownership its been sold too.
> 
> All the leftists complaining about Russia interfering with an election never say a peep when George Soros & his neocon pals rig elections & crash entire economies,that's what the average Trump voter wants stopped immediately .


I also understand this viewpoint

...but I could never support him


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what I quoted above echo's the exact thoughts of 95% of Trump voters,we want the current corrupt bought n paid for establishment crushed,so far Trump is the only person saying he will do exactly that,starting with prosecuting Hillary Clinton & working his way thru all top level government .
> 
> I don't give a fuck if he lives the lifestyle of a playboy or an ogre I just want america brought out of corporate ownership its been sold too.
> 
> All the leftists complaining about Russia interfering with an election never say a peep when George Soros & his neocon pals rig elections & crash entire economies,that's what the average Trump voter wants stopped immediately .


Allow me to add some more conspiracy theories to your list:

The JFK Assassination
9/11 Cover-Up
Area 51 and the Aliens
Paul Is Dead
Secret Societies Control the World
The Moon Landings Were Faked
Jesus and Mary Magdalene
Holocaust Revisionism
The CIA and AIDS
The Reptilian Elite


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

No, 


londonfog said:


> Did you ever say who you will be voting for ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> naive, from someone who supports, publicly, a lying corrupt politician, is quite a compliment.
> 
> Thank you


Who are you claiming to be the publicly lying corrupt politician that I support?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 14, 2016)

bottom line is if you don't go along with these guys and hillary,you are a racist,a homophobe and a misogynist.but to see some true women haters in action,just scroll back a few pages.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

*Desperate Trump Trots Out Conspiracy Theories*
PAUL J. RICHARDS/AFP/Getty Images

http://www.dailywire.com/news/9964/desperate-trump-trots-out-conspiracy-theories-ben-shapiro

_______________________________

*A Sinking Trump Could Take the Republican Congress Down With Him*
*Here are the signs that Democrats could win congressional majorities.*
PEMA LEVYOCT. 14, 2016 2:43 PM

http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/10/sinking-donald-trump-could-take-gop-congress-down-him

_______________________________


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> naive


again, ty


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> No,


are you ashamed to say who you are voting for. if not please do


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Allow me to add some more conspiracy theories to your list:
> 
> The JFK Assassination
> 9/11 Cover-Up
> ...


lololol  thank you for confirming my belief that you are indeed a fool


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> bottom line is if you don't go along with these guys and hillary,you are a racist,a homophobe and a misogynist.but to see some true women haters in action,just scroll back a few pages.


Seep back into the sewer, lurking troll.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> bottom line is if you don't go along with these guys and hillary,you are a racist,a homophobe and a misogynist.but to see some true women haters in action,just scroll back a few pages.


cite


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Who are you claiming to be the publicly lying corrupt politician that I support?


Check out your likes, it isn't just you with the opinion I'm naive

get over yourself


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> care to elaborate?


"Now, all those trump supporters who look very silly to you guys...that's EXACTLY how you look supporting a corrupt liar also."
That statement fell out of your ass.its not logical, nor is it relevant. The only equivalency is in your witless imaginings.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Check out your likes, it isn't just you with the opinion I'm naive
> 
> get over yourself


Youre a witless ass, another example of jackass logic.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> bottom line is if you don't go along with these guys and hillary,you are a racist,a homophobe and a misogynist.but to see some true women haters in action,just scroll back a few pages.


You may be right about others but I do hope you aren't trying to label me any of those things.

If you were, I'd have to ask what it is I've typed that makes you think this?

EDIT: Ignore the above please, I now understand the point you were making


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Now, all those trump supporters who look very silly to you guys...that's EXACTLY how you look supporting a corrupt liar also."
> That statement fell out of your ass.its not logical, nor is it relevant. The only equivalency is in your witless imaginings.


Are both sides not ignoring relevant information because it doesnt happen to support their bias?

I would suggest so.

It was based on observations, read the thread, now highlighted its hard to miss.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre a witless ass, another example of jackass logic.


Doesn't actually make sense.

I've tried speaking to you in a civilised manner but clearly, you are in attack mode.

You are incorrect btw, and I'd be more than willing to tell you why I think this....if you weren't behaving like a childish prick


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Are both sides not ignoring relevant information because it doesnt happen to support their bias?
> 
> I would suggest so.
> 
> It was based on observations, read the thread, now highlighted its hard to miss.


How is anything being ignored? Every pecadillo, every mote of bullshit is examined and reexamined. Your critical thinking, logic, interpretation is half baked.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Check out your likes, it isn't just you with the opinion I'm naive
> 
> get over yourself


Jeez, what are you afraid of? I mean, you dance around the subject as if it matters. I don't know who YOU think is the lying politician that I publicly support.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Are both sides not ignoring relevant information because it doesnt happen to support their bias?
> 
> I would suggest so.
> 
> It was based on observations, read the thread, now highlighted its hard to miss.


naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> How is anything being ignored? Every pecadillo, every mote of bullshit is examined and reexamined. Your critical thinking, logic, interpretation is half baked.


Because, just like you there, people don't discuss the point raised....they just attack what doesn't fit with their preconceptions

Any more insults?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Doesn't actually make sense.
> 
> I've tried speaking to you in a civilised manner but clearly, you are in attack mode.
> 
> You are incorrect btw, and I'd be more than willing to tell you why I think this....if you weren't behaving like a childish prick


It makes perfect sense jackass.
"Check out your likes" is your idea of a logical, substantive refutation. Its not youre a witless pussy.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Insulting people only discredits them to fools


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Jackass...come on, you can do better than that


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Insulting people only discredits them to fools


so you are ashamed to say who you are voting for...?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Insulting people only discredits them to fools


Naivete is not a sign of intelligence


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

because you haven't used any insults have you eh? 

How dumb of me


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

nive, from you, is quite the compliment. Thank you


Fogdog said:


> Naivete is not a sign of intelligence


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Insulting people only discredits them to fools





Rizlared said:


> because you haven't used any insults have you eh?
> 
> How dumb of me


Cringe.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so you are ashamed to say who you are voting for...?


no


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Cringe.


oh that hurt me


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

wounded


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> no


WHy won't you tell us who you are voting for. Why are you making this difficult


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You may be right about others but I do hope you aren't trying to label me any of those things.
> 
> If you were, I'd have to ask what it is I've typed that makes you think this?





Rizlared said:


> Are both sides not ignoring relevant information because it doesnt happen to support their bias?
> 
> I would suggest so.
> 
> It was based on observations, read the thread, now highlighted its hard to miss.





Rizlared said:


> Doesn't actually make sense.
> 
> I've tried speaking to you in a civilised manner but clearly, you are in attack mode.
> 
> You are incorrect btw, and I'd be more than willing to tell you why I think this....if you weren't behaving like a childish prick

























Spoiler



Pssssst, hey -


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

There isn't one person ON THIS PLANET who can discredit my view that neither candidate is worthy of trust.

Now, fire all the insults you want at me.

That statement holds true, feel free to attack the messenger, not the message, like all politicians and media do when they are on dodgy ground


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3804942
> 
> View attachment 3804943
> 
> ...


Lou, what do my quotes have to do with your trump memes please?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It makes perfect sense jackass.
> "Check out your likes" is your idea of a logical, substantive refutation. Its not youre a witless pussy.


He's a coward as well as naive. Total loser. Has a 12 hour shift with nothing to do. LOL


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WHy won't you tell us who you are voting for. Why are you making this difficult


I'm not making it difficult.

I've stated many times in many threads that I'm in the fortunate position of not being from the USA.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> oh that hurt me





Rizlared said:


> wounded


Flaccid witlessness.
Session end with disappointment?

Consider using that 12hour masturbation shift for critical self reflection.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's a coward as well as naive. Total loser. Has a 12 hour shift with nothing to do. LOL


...As he asks me to _explain_ the purpose of the memes, as if to suggest that the differences between candidates isn't _*painfully obvious*_....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> He's a coward as well as naive. Total loser. Has a 12 hour shift with nothing to do. LOL


pathetic


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Flaccid witlessness.
> Session end with disappointment?
> 
> Consider using that 12hour masturbation shift for critical self reflection.


Again, you talk shite


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> pathetic


Sorry, I forgot to add that. Naive, pathetic coward

Tell me again how Trump and Clinton are the same. LOL


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ...As he asks me to _explain_ the purpose of the memes, as if to suggest that the differences between candidates isn't _*painfully obvious*_....


Lou, I asked why they were relevant to the quotes you placed with them.

My quotes.

I do not support trump.

Clinton may not abuse women physically, but she'll certainly abuse them when in office


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add that. Naive, pathetic coward
> 
> Tell me again how Trump and Clinton are the same. LOL


I'm so cowardly eh

Look at you lot, rounding on someone for saying what you don't agree with.

Hurling insults, patting each other on the back for them

I am here, by myself, speaking about what I believe.

I will allow any objective types reading this to judge who the cowards are


----------



## londonfog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Lou, I asked why they were relevant to the quotes you placed with them.
> 
> My quotes.
> 
> ...


You do support Trump.
If you vote for him, you are supporting him


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ...As he asks me to _explain_ the purpose of the memes, as if to suggest that the differences between candidates isn't _*painfully obvious*_....


"as if to suggest..."

wow

how did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Hmmmmm, a lady that has no doubt engaged in some (potentially) 'questionable' things throughout the course of _forty years in public service, _or a well-documented *liar, cheat, swindler, racist, misogynist, oligarch, rapist, demented sociopath* -- TOUGH choice, for sure!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre a fucking burro. You dont even try to appear rational. Its the behavior of the common idiot. Fuck off jackass.


Again, ignore my message and attack the messenger

weak


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Again, ignore my message and attack the messenger
> 
> weak


and, ironically, irrational lol


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do support Trump.
> If you vote for him, you are supporting him


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

well done champ

except I'm not voting for him.

Jeez this is hard. READ


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I'm so cowardly eh
> 
> Look at you lot, rounding on someone for saying what you don't agree with.
> 
> ...


You are the one who can't even clarify a statement without dodging around the subject. Fearful coward. I have no idea what you believe. Because you don't say anything with conviction. 

Tell me again how Trump and Clinton are the same. Explain how choosing either is foolish compared to the choice of sitting this one out.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hmmmmm, a lady that has no doubt engaged in some (potentially) 'questionable' things throughout the course of _forty years in public service, _or a well-documented *liar, cheat, swindler, racist, misogynist, oligarch, rapist, demented sociopath* -- TOUGH choice, for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3804975


You think HC will stop bombing innocents? Balance your comments fairly please, people will die in the name of profit for certain under HC

Stop framing every opinion with bias


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Youre a fucking loon. Your message is wing nut assholery, asshole.


My message is that neither candidate are worthy of trust.

You ignore this and hurl more insults.

weak


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> My message is nothing



you're right


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You think HC will stop bombing innocents? Balance your comments fairly please, people will die in the name of profit for certain under HC
> 
> Stop framing every opinion with bias


naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one who can't even clarify a statement without dodging around the subject. Fearful coward. I have no idea what you believe. Because you don't say anything with conviction.
> 
> Tell me again how Trump and Clinton are the same. Explain how choosing either is foolish compared to the choice of sitting this one out.


Thank you, insults aside, you actually asked a valid question.

I knew one would come at some stage and I'm both surprised and impressed that it came from you.




You live under the illusion of democracy.

Your country is NOT democratic.

If no one voted for either candidate, what would be the outcome?

Now, obviously, that will never happen but it's a sliding scale. If people felt passionately enough to boycott the election...and more people didn't vote than did...what would be the outcome of that?

Conforming to the status quo is consent.

Voting for one because you despise the other makes you REALLY fucking easy to control


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you're right


yeah good one


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> yeah good one


thanks. there's an election soon with 2 legitimate choices. 

pick one or shut up. fuck your cynical bull shit.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> thanks. there's an election soon with 2 legitimate choices.
> 
> pick one or shut up. fuck your cynical bull shit.


no.

What makes you believe you can tell me what to do lol

some people


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

How about adding to the ballot paper

'i have no faith in any of the above candidates'

I'd turn up and tick that box.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Thank you, insults aside, you actually asked a valid question.
> 
> I knew one would come at some stage and I'm both surprised and impressed that it came from you.
> 
> ...


And so, not voting, not participating, letting others make the choices, allowing others to choose for me is resistance to being controlled?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> And so, not voting, not participating, letting others make the choices, allowing others to choose for me is resistance to being controlled?


No.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> No.


IF you have no faith in either candidate, as many have said, then not voting sends a stronger message than voting for what someone might consider to be the lesser of two evils


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Being predictable is what makes people easy to control


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Surely you must know that NOT voting for Hil is a vote for DRUMPF, yush? Are you familiar with the concept of banding together with someone that you might not necessarily be in love with for the sake of defeating a *far larger evil*?

Or, would you say that you are more of a propaganda-fed sort, you know, like a 'beaver in a hole that stays in a dark tunnel and can't see shit'? 
FFS.....






"_What the fuckin difference does it make?!"
_
Derrrrrrrrrpppppppp-a-dee-DOOOOOOO!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Being predictable is what makes people easy to control


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> No.


Then what is your premise?



Rizlared said:


> Conforming to the status quo is consent.
> 
> Voting for one because you despise the other makes you REALLY fucking easy to control


How does letting others vote while sitting on the sidelines put you in control?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Surely you must know that NOT voting for Hil is a vote for DRUMPF, yush? Are you familiar with the concept of banding together with someone that you might not necessarily be in love with for the sake of defeating a *far larger evil*?
> 
> 
> Or, would you say that you are more of a propaganda-fed sort, you know, like a 'beaver in a hole that stays in a dark tunnel and can't see shit'?
> ...


Here's a concept for you, seeing as it seems you need to get together with others

Fucking spend the time you've spent trashing trump in a more positive manner.

Trash your electoral system that has left you with the two least popular options in history (according to the BBC, not my opinion)

It's obviously a flawed system, you bomb nations in the name of democracy, use that fucking democracy to change shit


Alternatively, just go onto forums and abuse people who don't think like you


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Then what is your premise?
> 
> 
> How does letting others vote while sitting on the sidelines put you in control?


Ok, got some work to do but I will return.

To answer this.....

If you are disenfranchised with your electoral system, get together with others who feel the same.

Get the message out there.

Get support.

There will be a critical mass of support that will invoke change.

Alternatively, do nothing.

One is empowering.

The choice is yours


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Here's a concept for you, seeing as it seems you need to get together with others
> 
> Fucking spend the time you've spent trashing trump in a more positive manner.
> 
> ...


Wait, aren't you _British_? So, tell me about generations of institutional racism, vile *colonialism*, Islamophobia, and the Crusades?
(Cough....Brexit....cough)


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Ok, got some work to do but I will return.
> 
> To answer this.....
> 
> ...


Do you suggest that I ally myself with others and as a group we should all not vote or cast votes for people with no chance of winning? That happened in 2000 and 2004. The results were not good for this country.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Nn


Rizlared said:


> My message is that neither candidate are worthy of trust.
> 
> You ignore this and hurl more insults.
> 
> weak


You desrve to be derided. The insults are well earned. You struggle with the basic logic and syntax yet you boast as if your bluster has merit. Its why you're an asshole. It characterizes your position and and your posts.

You are out of your league, you're an ass and you illustrate it with virtuosity.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Here's a concept for you, seeing as it seems you need to get together with others
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, just go onto forums and abuse people who don't think like you


"Clinton may not abuse women physically, but *she'll certainly abuse them when in office"<---appallingly idiotic, assholish absolutely without reason, reference or substance. Youre an idiot*


"]Here's a concept for you, seeing as it seems you need to get together with others" a timely example why you're a fucking half wit.. Youre giving us a "concept" but because of syntax errors it's incoherent. Youre instructing yet you cant form a coherent thought the very definition of a fucking idiot. Youre an ass. That post echoes the imbecility of @choomer 's classic"whose stupid again"

Observe that each well earned insult is tied to the fucking turd you laid that earned it. In this case the abuse you've elicited could be instructive. Reality check, you're a fucking common idiot.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wait, aren't you _British_? So, tell me about generations of institutional racism, vile *colonialism*, Islamophobia, and the Crusades?
> (Cough....Brexit....cough)
> 
> View attachment 3804991


I think that's for another thread mate.

Feel free to start it and I'll happily join in.

Now, I make no excuses for the behaviour of my country of birth.

I view everything objectively...or try to

try it


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

as for brexit, I suggest you don't talk about things you know nothing about *cough

Happy to discuss it, start a thread and invite me


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you suggest that I ally myself with others and as a group we should all not vote or cast votes for people with no chance of winning? That happened in 2000 and 2004. The results were not good for this country.


I suggest that you think for yourself


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Nn
> 
> You desrve to be derided. The insults are well earned. You struggle with the basic logic and syntax yet you boast as if your bluster has merit. Its why you're an asshole. It characterizes your position and and your posts.
> 
> You are out of your league, you're an ass and you illustrate it with virtuosity.


once again, you ignore my content and focus on insults.

weak


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> "Clinton may not abuse women physically, but *she'll certainly abuse them when in office"<---appallingly idiotic, assholish absolutely without reason, reference or substance. Youre an idiot*
> 
> 
> "]Here's a concept for you, seeing as it seems you need to get together with others" a timely example why you're a fucking half wit.. Youre giving us a "concept" but because of syntax errors it's incoherent. Youre instructing yet you cant form a coherent thought the very definition of a fucking idiot. Youre an ass. That post echoes the imbecility of @choomer 's classic"whose stupid again"
> ...


tedious.

Women will die as a result of HC being elected.

Fact

Going to stop bombing Syria is she?

You are all bluster, no substance

weak


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Testees, 
you have said absolutely nothing of substance and yet you dress it up

You polish turds

ever thought of going into politics?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Testees,
> you have said absolutely nothing of substance and yet you dress it up
> 
> You polish turds
> ...


*The meaning of words is of no interest to you. Thats why you're a jackass*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I suggest that you think for yourself


Just talking in circles. First, everybody thinks for themselves and acts in their own interest. By making your claim, you demonstrate your sense of self importance, unjustified as shown by your lack of making a cogent argument. Second, this idea that not voting in the presidential election is somehow going to trigger a shift in politics is as I've said before naive of you. All that will happen is the politicians will follow the vote and mine won't be represented. The 2000 and 2004 elections are examples of what happens when one side -- the left -- sat on the sidelines while the country moved hard to the right. The choice to not vote concedes power to others and isn't a protest in any shape or form.

Do we need more variety of choices in political parties in the US? I think so. And am voting in support of initiatives placed by one of them in a local elections because third parties have to grow at the grass roots level before they can contend in state or national elections. 
.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just talking in circles. First, everybody thinks for themselves and acts in their own interest. By making your claim, you demonstrate your sense of self importance, unjustified as shown by your lack of making a cogent argument. Second, this idea that not voting in the presidential election is somehow going to trigger a shift in politics is as I've said before naive of you. All that will happen is the politicians will follow the vote and mine won't be represented. The 2000 and 2004 elections are examples of what happens when one side -- the left -- sat on the sidelines while the country moved hard to the right. The choice to not vote concedes power to others and isn't a protest in any shape or form.
> 
> Do we need more variety of choices in political parties in the US? I think so. And am voting in support of initiatives placed by one of them in a local elections because third parties have to grow at the grass roots level before they can contend in state or national elections.
> .


I agree with your final paragraph.

As for the rest, you make interesting points but I do disagree with you on them.

I've seen first hand how change happens by not voting for the established 'big 2'


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

It also, in no way, demonstrates my belief in my own 'self importance'

at all.

I'm not weak but I'm not more important than others.

I just wish people were armed with information before forming opinions (example, your belief above. you don't know me yet you jump to a conclusion based on little or no evidence)


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

...and as for the belief that everyone thinks for themselves...

Now who's naive lol

The work Goebbels did was ignored yeah? 

Bollocks was it


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> *The meaning of words is of no interest to you. Thats why you're a jackass*


Weak


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I notice testees that you haven't yet discussed politics with me.

This thread is a politics thread.

Not a semantics thread

Why is that, feel safe on one subject...not the other perhaps?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

All this talk about "testes", tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Sheep will bleet but ultimately they're sheep


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> All this talk about "testes", tsk tsk tsk....
> 
> View attachment 3805021


That's actually funny


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I agree with your final paragraph.
> 
> As for the rest, you make interesting points but I do disagree with you on them.
> 
> I've seen first hand how change happens by not voting for the established 'big 2'


So you disgree. A wonderfully cogent argument (snicker)


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So you disgree. A wonderfully cogent argument (snicker)


Yes, I disagree.

It wasn't my intention to argue, as I'm doing something else right now, you do not have my undivided attention


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I notice testees that you haven't yet discussed politics with me.
> 
> This thread is a politics thread.
> 
> ...


Give up on anyone not genuinely exchanging with you. This is a politics thread, but it's a RIU politics thread.

Carry on.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Sheep will bleet but ultimately they're sheep


What a bout a sheep person, a sheeperson. No. Sheep people. Sheeple? Copyright. Suck it David Icke.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 14, 2016)

5 hundie fine for anyone using the word "sheeple". That is all. Good Day.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

*way too may consecutive posts, all wretchedly flaccid and idiotic, falling out of your ass like a fucking cholera casualty. A meltdown is imminent.

Wash up bitch


*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Yes, I disagree.
> 
> It wasn't my intention to argue, as I'm doing something else right now, you do not have my undivided attention


naive


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> naive


one vote for intentionally stupid


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Thank you, insults aside, you actually asked a valid question.
> 
> I knew one would come at some stage and I'm both surprised and impressed that it came from you.
> 
> ...


Someone would still be elected. You dont change anything by abstaining to vote.

You are merely silencing yourself and neutering your power.

Imo.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I notice testees that you haven't yet discussed politics with me.
> 
> This thread is a politics thread.
> 
> ...


*Bro, reality check. You are a silly bitch. There is no way i even consider the toxic shit you call "discusses". it's not politics but rather an idiots fantasies, They make your ass lubricate. You are a fucking laugh to me. Refuting your "statements" NO Providing reality checks for your fantasies, dreams and non existent character YES.*


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Someone would still be elected. You dont change anything by abstaining to vote.
> 
> You are merely silencing yourself and neutering your power.
> 
> Imo.


This is true but only if you act alone.

If enough people act on what they believe, change happens.

I've seen it

EDIT: I also don't think it neuters your power at all. A non vote is equal in its 'power' as a vote


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Allow me to add some more conspiracy theories to your list:
> 
> The JFK Assassination
> 9/11 Cover-Up
> ...


Lol you forget to add white privledge to your list of imaginary diseases 

Its pathetic watching you cats still defend 9/11 after the 28 pages were released proving Saudi & america both had involvement in 9/11,just forget everything we fought for for years to be released & stick to the hair brained story building 7 is the 1st in the history of the world to spontaneously implode,then fall faster than gravity,a complete impossibility every 10 yr old knows after being taught newtons law of gravity .


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Lol you forget to add white privledge to your list of imaginary diseases
> 
> Its pathetic watching you cats still defend 9/11 after the 28 pages were released proving Saudi & america both had involvement in 9/11,just forget everything we fought for for years to be released & stick to the hair brained story building 7 is the 1st in the history of the world to spontaneously implode,then fall faster than gravity,a complete impossibility every 10 yr old knows after being taught newtons law of gravity .


Cognitive dissonance is a bitch eh!

Some people only see what they want to see. 

Why is it people like fogdog bundle ALL 'conspiracies' into one basket and dismiss them all.

Imagine taking that approach to anything else in life, crazy


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Cognitive dissonance is a bitch eh!
> 
> Some people only see what they want to see.
> 
> ...


To help you navigate, hold onto enema's penetralia


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> To help you navigate, hold onto enema's penetralia
> 
> View attachment 3805047


Actually testees....before I completely ignore you, I have a challenge

Start a thread, so we don't hijack this one, and let's debate

Come on, let's debate politics and 'conspiracies'

You and me.

I know you don't know shit, you're all bluff.

Now, there's a public challenge, accept or look like the weak, hollow fool I know you to be


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> It's all there for everyone to read.
> 
> you know fuck all.
> 
> ...


If only erasing your wing nut lunacy and flaccid wit was as easy as declaring it so.

Your pronouncement is another feather in your crown of turds. It's as logical as your other incoherent, hysterical and childlike "thinking".


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is Trump not a tremendous liar?


You tell me.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> You tell me.


You are right. He's not a tremendous liar.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Lol you forget to add white privledge to your list of imaginary diseases
> 
> Its pathetic watching you cats still defend 9/11 after the 28 pages were released proving Saudi & america both had involvement in 9/11,just forget everything we fought for for years to be released & stick to the hair brained story building 7 is the 1st in the history of the world to spontaneously implode,then fall faster than gravity,a complete impossibility every 10 yr old knows after being taught newtons law of gravity .


LOL

I thought so. Weak minded tend to go for conspiracy theories. "It was an inside job" and this election is rigged. LOL

As far as gravity goes, the Theory of Relativity shows there is no such thing as "gravitational force". Also is better at modeling the behavior of matter and light than Newton's. You don't know much, do you?

Trump's concession speech in 24 days is going to be yuuuuuuge


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought so. Weak minded tend to go for conspiracy theories. "It was an inside job" and this election is rigged. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


“When you give, they do whatever the hell you want them to do. ... two years later, three years later, I call them, and they are there for me.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


>


Wow i wonder what he might say. maybe we need a thread to help trump with wording for his date with reality.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Wow i wonder what he might say. maybe we need a thread to help trump with wording for his date with reality.


While I like to poke at the Trump faithful, I can't fathom him ever giving a concession speech. It's my guess that he's going to sue the entire US electorate for making him look foolish. 

Still, your question has lots of room for comedic fan fiction. I like it.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> While I like to poke at the Trump faithful, I can't fathom him ever giving a concession speech. It's my guess that he's going to sue the entire US electorate for making him look foolish.


I bet he'll try to do something that he believes is financially tactical. Something that leads to loons supporting him with slavish devotion and $$.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> I bet he'll try to do something that he believes is financially tactical. Something that leads to loons supporting him with slavish devotion and $$.


Trump TV, a video format of Breitbart, is the theory du jour. Makes me glad I don't own a TV.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## spandy (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought so. Weak minded tend to go for conspiracy theories. "It was an inside job" and this election is rigged. LOL
> 
> ...


I beg to differ!

Over here, for 25 years, families of the bereaved at Hillsborough fought for justice.

They, and their supporters, were labeled conspiracy theorists by people like you who accept the view of the establishment.

25 years later the PM stands in parliament and apologised for, what was, a state cover up.

A cover up that involved the government, the police, the media, the ambulance service and the legal system.

The people that fought for Justice, and won, are anything BUT weak minded!

....and yet still, people like you want to dismiss ALL 'conspiracies' as though they are all of equal merit.

Ridiculous


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

@Rizlared 

Cringe inducing ass


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

spandy said:


> *Next President of the United States of America*
> Odds as of October 13 at Bovada
> 
> 
> ...


HRC

85.7%

Donald Trump

14.3%


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought so. Weak minded tend to go for conspiracy theories.


.
.yup its all conspiracy theories,meanwhile rollitup pumps out a dozen anti trump threads a week,with topics ranging from sexual accusations to bankruptcy,I created a thread exposing bill Clinton's serial rape issue & it was taken down within minutes 

we can post all the anti trump shit we want but come up craps showing what MSM hides,like this sweet nugget of protestors at Hillary rally's asking Hillary about her serial rapist husband & why she attacks his rape victims .
enjoy !


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

WORK it to your DADDY, bitches!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> .
> .yup its all conspiracy theories,meanwhile rollitup pumps out a dozen anti trump threads a week,with topics ranging from sexual accusations to bankruptcy,I created a thread exposing bill Clinton's serial rape issue & it was taken down within minutes
> 
> we can post all the anti trump shit we want but come up craps showing what MSM hides,like this sweet nugget of protestors at Hillary rally's asking Hillary about her serial rapist husband & why she attacks his rape victims .
> enjoy !


THIRD time (today!) posting this video depicting paid Drumpf nazis interrupting an adept orator, tsk tsk tsk.....how BADLY do you want Hil to piss in your face while you toss Donnie's salad, eh? Melting down by the second, old fella!

You wretched, nearly unbelievable creature, lol....


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I beg to differ!
> 
> Over here, for 25 years, families of the bereaved at Hillsborough fought for justice.
> 
> ...


Your exception proves the rule. A hallmark attribute of the list I posted is that the purported reason for the conspiracy is overwrought or inexplicable. Like the one about faking the moon landing or 9-11. 

You talk as though "Hillsborough" is common knowledge. I don't know anything about that case but I'd be willing to bet that the "cover up" had nothing to do with nefarious top secret plot to deceive the world (as in fake moon landing) or whatever the international skullduggery was behind placing charges in the Twin Towers that killed 4,000 people. It was certainly not a historic event.

The term "conspiracy plots or theories" has come to refer to fringe theories which explains a historical or current event as the result of a secret plot by conspirators of almost superhuman power and cunning. They also use pseudo-logic, starting with a claim then finding reasons or so-called evidence to back them up rather than the other way around. They often use circular arguments like you do.

As in the old joke, "If Ben Johnson didn't write the works of Shakespeare, then who did?"

Real conspiracies are most often homed in large corporations that cover up mistakes that would cost the companies huge sums of money. The lie about tobacco not causing cancer is one of those. Another is Anthropogenic Global Warming denial, which isn't so much a secret but it is a conspiracy. Or Dupont poisoning the wells of Parkersburg VA. Governments do the same, witness some terrible lies used to cover up failures in the Veteran's Hospitals. The difference is that the motivation behind a real conspiracy is usually banal, such as money or an administrator's fear for their job. Also, real evidence is available to make the claim of conspiracy true. They are perpetrated by normal humans who make mistakes both by commission and omission. And finally there is no way to cast a conspiracy with thousands of participants. 

In any case, I laugh at 911 as a conspiracy inside job because the reasoning given is demonstrably false and ignores facts. Same is true for the "moon landing was fake". I laugh not because I'm reinforcing history but because anybody with a strong telescope can see the evidence on the moon for themselves. I laugh because chumps like @Illinois Enema Bandit start with a premise and stick to it regardless of facts.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> .
> .yup its all conspiracy theories,meanwhile rollitup pumps out a dozen anti trump threads a week,with topics ranging from sexual accusations to bankruptcy,I created a thread exposing bill Clinton's serial rape issue & it was taken down within minutes
> 
> we can post all the anti trump shit we want but come up craps showing what MSM hides,like this sweet nugget of protestors at Hillary rally's asking Hillary about her serial rapist husband & why she attacks his rape victims .
> enjoy !


The difference between allegations against Trump and allegations of rape against Bill Clinton is that allegations against Trump can be substantiated. Allegations against Bill cannot and in most cases are proven false. The two are not equal and do not deserve equal consideration.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I beg to differ!
> 
> Over here, for 25 years, families of the bereaved at Hillsborough fought for justice.
> 
> ...


what they hide from & fail to address is how weal they are alone & speaking only in fact,


Fogdog said:


> Your exception proves the rule. A hallmark attribute of the list I put together is that the purported reason for the conspiracy is overwrought or inexplicable. Like the one about faking the moon landing or 9-11.
> 
> You talk as though "Hillsborough" is common knowledge. I don't know anything about that case but I'd be willing to bet that the "cover up" had nothing to do with nefarious top secret plot to deceive the world (as in fake moon landing) or whatever the international skullduggery was behind placing charges in the Twin Towers that killed 4,000 people. It was certainly not a historic event.
> 
> ...



Not an historic event ? 

where the hell have u been hiding at,oh I forgot if its not on MSNBC it wasn't a major event


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what they hide from & fail to address is how weal they are alone & speaking only in fact,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit that I don't know what Hillsborough is and don't really feel like looking it up. If you want to, you may use my words and have fun with them. So, go ahead, I'm listening. Can you manage to say something that sticks to facts for more than a few sentences?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Your exception proves the rule. A hallmark attribute of the list I put together is that the purported reason for the conspiracy is overwrought or inexplicable. Like the one about faking the moon landing or 9-11.
> 
> You talk as though "Hillsborough" is common knowledge. I don't know anything about that case but I'd be willing to bet that the "cover up" had nothing to do with nefarious top secret plot to deceive the world (as in fake moon landing) or whatever the international skullduggery was behind placing charges in the Twin Towers that killed 4,000 people. It was certainly not a historic event.
> 
> ...


'Conspiracies' have nothing to do with people of almost superhuman power.

The definition of conspiracy is two or more people meeting in private to do something illegal or bad.

Now, to suggest that the above doesn't happen would indeed be naive.

Google Hillsborough, you'll find the government lied and blamed the victims for the tragedy.

The point I was trying to make is...how can anyone dismiss all 'conspiracies' as being the same?

That is ridiculous.

Now I believe man landed on the moon

I believe the world is round

I view every conspiracy on its individual merits, I balance the facts and form an unbiased opinion based on those facts....and based on FACTS you'd have to be severely naive to believe the 9/11 commission report.

If you can be arsed, which I'm sure you can't, you tube war by deception.

Watch what decent investigative journalism can do and try and make the 9/11 commission report fit those facts.

They do not.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The difference between allegations against Trump and allegations of rape against Bill Clinton is that allegations against Trump can be substantiated. Allegations against Bill cannot and in most cases are proven false. The two are not equal and do not deserve equal consideration.


That's a flat out lie & funny as hell.

Bill Clinton was permenantly expelled from Yale for raping a female student,100% poven fact 

Bill Clinton took sexual advantage of Whitehouse interns,100% proven fact 

Bill Clinton paid out nearly $1 million dollars to one of his rape victims,100% proven fact 

Bill Clinton lost his license to practice law for perguring himself & lying under oath,100% proven fact 

Bill Clinton is a sexual pervert that gets off stuffing the cigars he smokes up young girls pussy's,100% proven fact 

Bill Clinton used the presidential offices to take sexual advantage of interns & shoot loads of jizz on at least 1 interns dress,again 100% proven historical fact 

Bill Clinton's rape victims who've never met each other claim Hillary Clinton stalked & or threatened them over the course of 30 years,one victim who couldn't be bullied committed suicide on her birthday " assassinated" ,again 100% proven recorded facts

Bill Clinton is a proven serial predator who has been raping women since 1969,so much for your " demonstrably false" claims


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I admit that I don't know what Hillsborough is and don't really feel like looking it up. If you want to, you may use my words and have fun with them. So, go ahead, I'm listening. Can you manage to say something that sticks to facts for more than a few sentences?


oh fer fucks sake you dudes never stop crying,if I elaborate I get the tldr bullshit,I keep it short & its not enough lol


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I admit that I don't know what Hillsborough is and don't really feel like looking it up. If you want to, you may use my words and have fun with them. So, go ahead, I'm listening. Can you manage to say something that sticks to facts for more than a few sentences?


Hillsborough disaster: FA cup match between Liverpool and Nottingham Forest 1989.

Police opened the gates to allow fans into the ground as many were still outside before kick off.

The design of the stadium was poor and there had been several historic near misses there.

96 Liverpool fans were crushed to death...rip

The media, police, politicians, ambulance service and legal system all colluded in blaming the victims for the tragedy.

This is a VERY abbreviated version of events.

Point is, people believed the establishment...until the weight of evidence and sheer persistence of the victims families and their supporters brought about an apology from the PM and reopened the enquiry where all the victims were exonerated and the behaviour of the establishment was highlighted.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> what they hide from & fail to address is how weal they are alone & speaking only in fact,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro you're the head up your ass, fucking numbskull idiot who talks about how trump won the 2nd debate and he's doing well in the polls???? Only a fucking idiot states easily proven false statements and then criticizes someone for using corporate media. YOURE A FUCKING PREPOSTEROUS CLOWN.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is Trump not a tremendous liar? He's a great liar. The very best of all liars. People say. Trust me
> 
> The Politifact link covered both candidates. Put another way,
> 
> ...


"I have a vagina. I'm going to improve the economy" 50% true. Still a complete lie.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Hillsborough disaster: FA cup match between Liverpool and Nottingham Forest 1989.
> 
> Police opened the gates to allow fans into the ground as many were still outside before kick off.
> 
> ...


appealing to @zeddd to grab your your bitch pussy ass and put it on straight.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> 'Conspiracies' have nothing to do with people of almost superhuman power.
> 
> The definition of conspiracy is two or more people meeting in private to do something illegal or bad.
> 
> ...


I'm not interested in reading up on Hillsborough but you've told me all I need to know about it. Just guessing: it was a botched job by an administrator who lied to protect his reputation. The cover up failed because too many people knew the facts and eventually they came out.

Just saying that the term "conspiracy theory" has several meanings, from the vile but not uncommon cover up made by authorities or corporations to protect their money and jobs to the wild ass impossible conspiracy theories that are constructed to explain a truly historic event, like the moon landing, the collapse of the Twin Towers or the assassination of JFK. 

I am not naive to look at the reasons given in the 911 report and compare them to the ones used to deny that report. From a factual point of view, the reasons given by 911 conspiracy theorists are false. Facts are verifiable. The reasons given by deniers don't meet that criteria.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

off to the gym...I'll return


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bro you're the head up your ass,


um sorry mr. clees but you have to bet 500 in vegas to win a 100 that hillary is the president. according to fox news, that's great for #gropetrump


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> "I have a vagina. I'm going to improve the economy" 50% true. Still a complete lie.


Trump never said he has a vagina. Your claim is 100% false.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> "I have a vagina. I'm going to improve the economy" 50% true. Still a complete lie.


Hideous ignorance. Your a witless maggot.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> off to the gym...I'll return


all sweaty and dripping would be great, ok?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> um sorry mr. clees but you have to bet 500 in vegas to win a 100 that hillary is the president. according to fox news, that's great for #gropetrump


Thanks for calling me Mr! Actually the correct numbers:
*Next President of the United States of America*
Odds as of October 13 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -650
Donald Trump +400


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Trump never said he has a vagina. Your claim is 100% false.


i don't know, he's got one of those old man pouch things going on.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Thanks for calling me Mr! Actually the correct numbers:
> *Next President of the United States of America*
> Odds as of October 13 at Bovada
> 
> ...


well, you basterd! i should have got in when it was only +500 for Drumpf. you cost me a small forture. luckily,, i'll go bankrupt on it


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't know, he's got one of those old man pouch things going on.


It's OK if you call it a panis. i.e. a slab of fat that seems to be a separate entity.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

The energy throughout several of these threads has been _sickening_ today.....need a second shower to wash away the enema/red/choom/etc....
(shudder)


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> naive


It's funny how you can never come up with a cognitive response but instead tell anyone who disagrees with you they are naive, stupid, a troll, a racist, a bigot, homophobe, etc. You will never change anyone's mind with those tactics.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not interested in reading up on Hillsborough but you've told me all I need to know about it. Just guessing: it was a botched job by an administrator who lied to protect his reputation. The cover up failed because too many people knew the facts and eventually they came out.
> 
> Just saying that the term "conspiracy theory" has several meanings, from the vile but not uncommon cover up made by authorities or corporations to protect their money and jobs to the wild ass impossible conspiracy theories that are constructed to explain a truly historic event, like the moon landing, the collapse of the Twin Towers or the assassination of JFK.
> 
> I am not naive to look at the reasons given in the 911 report and compare them to the ones used to deny that report. From a factual point of view, the reasons given by 911 conspiracy theorists are false. Facts are verifiable. The reasons given by deniers don't meet that criteria.


Massive sweeping statements and generalisations there.

You speak as though all those who don't believe the establishment all say the same things and speak with one voice.

This is not the case.

Personally, I stick to facts, if it isn't a fact I don't use it.

Fact, the pancake theory CAN NOT be responsible for the falling of those three buildings according to the law of falling objects.

Verifiable

Now, clearly you have a prejudiced view on the subject and it's a waste of my time trying to enlighten you 

9/11 isn't impossible to make happen by deception.

I am 80% certain of what happened...based on facts

I am 100% certain of what didn't happen


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> It's OK if you call it a panis. i.e. a slab of fat that seems to be a separate entity.


Or, as I've heard women say, 'fupa' - fat upper pussy area. Drumpf's definitely got a fupa.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm not interested in reading up on Hillsborough but you've told me all I need to know about it. Just guessing: it was a botched job by an administrator who lied to protect his reputation. The cover up failed because too many people knew the facts and eventually they came out.
> 
> Just saying that the term "conspiracy theory" has several meanings, from the vile but not uncommon cover up made by authorities or corporations to protect their money and jobs to the wild ass impossible conspiracy theories that are constructed to explain a truly historic event, like the moon landing, the collapse of the Twin Towers or the assassination of JFK.
> 
> I am not naive to look at the reasons given in the 911 report and compare them to the ones used to deny that report. From a factual point of view, the reasons given by 911 conspiracy theorists are false. Facts are verifiable. The reasons given by deniers don't meet that criteria.


and if you have to 'guess' why bother saying anything?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The energy throughout several of these threads has been _sickening_ today.....need a second shower to wash away the enema/red/choom/etc....
> (shudder)


You have added NOTHING of substance, at all.

Not once


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> all sweaty and dripping would be great, ok?


lol...shower, then return


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You have added NOTHING of substance, at all.
> 
> Not once





Rizlared said:


> lol...shower, then return


Hit us with another torrent of your meltdown imbecile, full diaper shit jackass.

Exceed your 5 post mini meltdown hysterical, witless pussy.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Doesn't actually make sense.
> 
> I've tried speaking to you in a civilised manner but clearly, you are in attack mode.
> 
> You are incorrect btw, and I'd be more than willing to tell you why I think this....if you weren't behaving like a childish prick


He is a childish prick. This is his sole method of debate. He adds nothing to a conversation but an endless stream of insults and profanity. This is why he is always here posting under multiple personas. Society rejects his antics in the real world so his only recourse is spew his vile litany here.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Just a quick thought...

HC supporters are forever accusing Trump supporters are full of hate (I.e to Muslims, Mexicans, women)

What the fuck is anyone going to think of HC supporters based upon these forums lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You have added NOTHING of substance, at all.
> 
> Not once


This coming from a conspiracy nut _dullard_. Your acceptance of *racist* and xenophobic 'ideals' coupled with your tedious yarns - sorry, 'posts' - make any sort of _reasonable_ communication nearly impossible.

Be thankful for my memes/clowning, it's not as if your vacuous posts are keeping the neighbors up at night....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> He is a childish prick. This is his sole method of debate. He adds nothing to a conversation but an endless stream of insults and profanity. This is why he is always here posting under multiple personas. Society rejects his antics in the real world so his only recourse is spew his vile litany here.


well, based on observations of his behaviour in here, I can't find fault with a single word you've just said


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This coming from a conspiracy nut _dullard_. Your acceptance of *racist* and xenophobic 'ideals' coupled with your tedious yarns - sorry, 'posts' - make any sort of _reasonable_ communication nearly impossible.
> 
> Be thankful for my memes/clowning, it's not as if your vacuous posts are keeping the neighbors up at night....


Lou, don't be a fucking prick.

Disagree with me, fine, insult me if you must but show me one, fucking one single thing I've said to back up your claim that I accept racist and xenophobic ideals.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You do support Trump.
> If you vote for him, you are supporting him


He doesn't vote here. He's not from here. Pay attention.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Conspiracy nut dullard eh....I am more informed than you and yet you hold an opinion and dismiss that of others.

You act more like trump than you realise


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> off to the gym...I'll return in seven minutes


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> View attachment 3805163


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Now I'm not fat but...who fucking cares if I am?

So racism is bad, mysoginy is bad, xenophobia is bad but it's perfectly ok to take the piss out of the sections of society that suits eh.

Fucking hypocrite


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> He is a childish prick. This is his sole method of debate. He adds nothing to a conversation but an endless stream of insults and profanity. This is why he is always here posting under multiple personas. Society rejects his antics in the real world so his only recourse is spew his vile litany here.


remember when you said that black males are more naturally inclined to commit crime, red?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> IF you have no faith in either candidate, as many have said, then not voting sends a stronger message than voting for what someone might consider to be the lesser of two evils


I disagree. Not voting means you have abrogated any influence you had.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Just a quick thought...
> 
> HC supporters are forever accusing Trump supporters are full of hate (I.e to Muslims, Mexicans, women)
> 
> What the fuck is anyone going to think of HC supporters based upon these forums lol


they'll probably notice people like you and red making incredibly racist statements.

and of course, assbandit with his neo-nazi tattoo.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I am more informed than you


so then you know that hillary clinton is going to win in a landslide?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now I'm not fat but...who fucking cares if I am?
> 
> So racism is bad, mysoginy is bad, xenophobia is bad but it's perfectly ok to take the piss out of the sections of society that suits eh.
> 
> Fucking hypocrite




Nothing to do with fat, it's that you are full of shit,lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now I'm not fat but...who fucking cares if I am?


post a picture of your elbow, fatass.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you said that black males are more naturally inclined to commit crime, red?


cheap


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> cheap


your mother's biggest regret is you.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I disagree. Not voting means you have abrogated any influence you had.


Then we will agree to disagree.

If I dont agree with a candidate, I am not consenting to their actions.

Not voting isn't something to take lightly and IS having a voice.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your mother's biggest regret is you.


Ahhh, we've met before. You also say nothing of value but troll.

As before, I won't be replying to you or your bile


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> You also say nothing of value


you realize hillary is going to win bigly, right?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Guys, guys, let's ALL settle down, eh? NO need for mean-spiritedness! 

Here, as a gesture of solidarity I'll show an actual pic of myself:



Spoiler



Baby pic/bathing in the sink!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember when you said that black males are more naturally inclined to commit crime, red?


I notice you still can't keep your multiple sock puppets straight. I remember someone named Red who said something quite different than what you say he said. You keep posting an edited quote as if that somehow proves he said that, but you never post the complete post unedited. So all you have proven is you a liar. Of course, you have no problem with that, as you are completely without morals.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you realize hillary is going to win bigly, right?


Which means we all lose.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I notice you still can't keep your multiple sock puppets straight. I remember someone named Red who said something quite different than what you say he said. You keep posting an edited quote as if that somehow proves he said that, but you never post the complete post unedited. So all you have proven is you a liar. Of course, you have no problem with that, as you are completely without morals.


didn't you say in that same quote that black males are worthy of fear and distrust?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Guys, guys, let's ALL settle down, eh? NO need for mean-spiritedness!
> 
> Here, as a gesture of solidarity I'll show an actual pic of myself:
> 
> ...


Clearly not actually you. No shit floating around.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Which means we all lose.


you're already a loser, red.

say, you're about to be 65 years old. how many punches to the throat do you think it would take to kill you?

i bet i could do it in one punch. collapse your windpipe. you would die.

no second amendment needed. because you are old and weak and feeble.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> didn't you say in that same quote that black males are worthy of fear and distrust?


Why don't you post that quote complete and unedited? I have challenged you many times to do this, but you never do. Why is this? Could it be because you are a liar? Another question comes to mind. None of the candidates are black. Why are you trying to pretend this is about blacks?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Why don't you post that quote complete and unedited? I have challenged you many times to do this, but you never do. Why is this? Could it be because you are a liar? Another question comes to mind. None of the candidates are black. Why are you trying to pretend this is about blacks?


you're not red1966, why does this bother you so much?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

It's Friday night, bring on the RACIST RED quotes! Post!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> That's a flat out lie & funny as hell.
> 
> Bill Clinton was permenantly expelled from Yale for raping a female student,100% poven fact
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> oh fer fucks sake you dudes never stop crying,if I elaborate I get the tldr bullshit,I keep it short & its not enough lol


Umm, huh?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope


can't spell nope without neo. as in neo nazi. neo nazi tattoo.

it's a conspiracy.

trump wins.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> and if you have to 'guess' why bother saying anything?


Was I wrong? I mean it was dirt obvious. Why do you talk in circles? What are you afraid of?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

When I arrived, he kissed me on the lips. I was surprised, but felt that perhaps it was just a form of greeting. We sat and spoke; he was extremely complimentary. He said that he was impressed with how I handled myself on _The Apprentice_. He said that he had never met anyone with my combination of being smart, attractive, and with as large a set of balls as I had. He said he would love to have me work for him. Mr. Trump said he would be coming to Los Angeles soon, and he would contact me.


I felt as though I were reaching for my brass ring. I was very excited. I felt as though my dream of working for Mr. Trump might come true. As I was about to leave, he again kissed me on the lips. This made me feel nervous and embarrassed. This is not what I wanted or expected. He asked me for my phone number, and I scrawled it down with a marker. I left hurriedly and called a friend who lived in New York because I was upset by the kiss. I also called my parents to let them know what happened. I spoke at length with my loved ones, and we came to the conclusion that this undoubtedly some form of greeting and that I should not take it as anything other than that.


Mr. Trump called early in the morning of the day I returned home. He referred to me as his 'OC angel.' He wanted to know who was with me at that hour. He scolded me about my penmanship because it was difficult to read my phone number as I had written it for him. Even though he had called me, he concluded the call by asking for my phone number. He then called me again, days later, to let me know he was coming to Los Angeles. He again called me after he had just landed in Los Angeles. He asked me to meet him that evening at the Beverly Hills Hotel and asked me where I would like to have dinner.
When I arrived, his security guard greeted me at the hotel. He walked with me to greet Mr. Trump. I assumed we were going to a restaurant in the hotel. Instead, I was taken to a bungalow. The security guard opened the door, and I went in. I was standing in the entryway; to my left was the bedroom, and I saw Mr. Trump's clothes on the bed. I did not see him, but he greeted me with 'hello,' in a sing-song voice... I thought a mistake had been made and Mr. Trump was speaking to someone he was more familiar with. I walked further into the living room away from the bedroom and sat down. I waited for about 15 minutes until Mr. Trump emerged. He had his suit on.


I stood up, and he came to me and started kissing me open-mouthed as he was pulling me towards him. I walked away, and I sat down in a chair. He was on a loveseat across from me, and I made an attempt at conversation. He then asked me to sit next to him. I complied. He then grabbed my shoulder and began kissing me again very aggressively and placed his hand on my breast. I pulled back and walked to another part of the room. He then walked up, grabbed my hand, and walked me into the bedroom. I walked out. He then turned me around and said, 'Let's lay down and watch some telly-telly.' He put me in an embrace, and I tried to push him away.


I pushed his chest, put space between us, and said 'Come on, man. Get real.' He repeated my words back to me... as he began thrusting his genitals. He tried to kiss me again with my hands still on his chest, and I said, 'Dude, you're tripping right now,' attempting to make it clear I was not interested. He said, 'What do you want?' And I said, 'I came to have dinner.' He said, 'Ok, we'll have dinner. He paced around the room. He acted like he was angry. He pointed out that someone had delivered a fruit basket. I felt that it was to show me how important he was.
As we were waiting for dinner, I sat across the room from him as far away as possible. He started saying that he did not think I had ever known love or had ever been in love. I did not want to discuss my personal life with him. Then just before dinner arrived, he transformed into being all about business and began questioning me as though I were on a job interview. Dinner was delivered to the bungalow. When dinner arrived, he asked me to wait in a small room. I felt that he did not want the waiter to see me. After the table was set, he beckoned me to come out. We shared a club sandwich.


The conversation then focused on the fact that I had a mortgage on my home, which I told him was in good standing. He spoke about how he was able to maneuver to get out of debt. He told me that I need to let my house go into default and tell the bank they could take it back. He advised that the bank would then take anything to help rid themselves of a problem loan. He told me to call the bank and tell them I was leaving the keys on the table, and tell them to just pick it up. He said that would be a mini-version of what he does. He urged me not to make another payment on my home loan.


He then abruptly said that he was tired and that he needed to go to bed and ended the conversation. He told me to meet him in the morning at his golf course in Palos Verdes. I was very conflicted as to what had occurred. I wondered if the sexual behavior was some kind of test and whether or not I had passed.


Obviously, he still wanted to talk to me about a job, even though I had turned his sexual advances down. From the hotel, I drove straight to my family business to speak to my father, and he gave his advice. I decided to go to the golf course the next day. Mr. Trump introduced me to the general manager, and he gave me a tour. When I got back from the tour, Mr. Trump was not there. I never saw him again. Mr. Trump called a few days later to ask if I had called the bank as he had instructed. I told him that it was Christmas Eve, and I had not done so as of yet. The general manager called me later that week and offered me a job at the golf course for half of what I had told Mr. Trump I was seeking in terms of salary.


I called Mr. Trump and told him that I was upset and that I felt I was being penalized for not sleeping with him. Mr. Trump said that he was golfing and could not discuss it at that time. In a subsequent conversation about a job, Mr. Trump told me that I should never again use his private number and that if I wanted to reach him, I should contact him through his office. Even though Mr. Trump had sexually harassed me, I still wanted to get a job within the Trump Organization. I felt that since I had made it clear to him that I was not interested in having such a relationship with him, that if he gave me a job that it would be solely on merit, and we would be able to work together.


When I contacted Mr. Trump, he asked me to send him a letter with jobs within his organization that I felt I was well suited for, which I did. When I subsequently spoke with him, he gave me the runaround. He told me that he not received the letter that I had sent him, and then told me that he could not afford to hire me as he was laying off thousands of employees. I was disappointed, but harbored no ill will towards Mr. Trump whatsoever and felt there was no point in any further attempt to get a job with Mr. Trump.
During Mr. Trump's fight for the Republican nomination, I saw and heard Mr. Trump nonstop on television and in the news. Customers at my restaurant asked about him, as they knew I was a contestant on _The Apprentice. _I always complimented and never said anything about what he had done at the Beverly Hills Hotel. However, this caused me a great deal of pain and anguish, and I felt the need to confront Mr. Trump and ask him to apologize for his behavior. I also thought he might have been embarrassed by his behavior, and this would provide him with the opportunity to clear the air.


I had no idea about his behavior with other women at the time. Therefore, I contacted his secretary in April of 2016 and asked if I could reconnect with Mr. Trump. I did not tell her why I wanted to speak with him. She responded that perhaps his campaign team would followup with me. I then wrote his assistant an email on April 21st, 2016, asking her to send my email directly to Mr. Trump.
In that email, I stated: Your interest in me as a potential employee meant the world to me. Your interest in me as anything more blew my mind and I lost my footing. I further said, I have been incredibly hurt by our previous interaction. I ended by stating, I hope to hear from you and wish you continued success.


Mr. Trump did not reply. Mr. Trump, when I met you, I was so impressed with your talent that I wanted to be like you. I wanted a job within your organization. Instead, you treated me as an object to be hit upon. I was incredibly embarrassed by your sexual advances and shared this information with a select few people close to me. Mr. Trump, today I feel you were interested in me only because you wanted to have a sexual relationship with me and for no other reason.


After hearing the released audio tape and your denials during the debate, I felt I had to speak out about your behavior. You do not have the right to treat women as sexual objects just because you are a star.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're already a loser, red.
> 
> say, you're about to be 65 years old. how many punches to the throat do you think it would take to kill you?
> 
> ...


Fantasizing again Bucky? You are a sick one. Do you habitually assault the elderly? How about the handicapped? Children? Women? Or is this all in your sick little mind? To ineffectual to actually do anything but troll the internet? Sad little nothing, sitting in a dark, smelly, room day after day, night after night, furiously pounding away on a keyboard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Fantasizing again Bucky? You are a sick one. Do you habitually assault the elderly? How about the handicapped? Children? Women? Or is this all in your sick little mind? To ineffectual to actually do anything but troll the internet? Sad little nothing, sitting in a dark, smelly, room day after day, night after night, furiously pounding away on a keyboard.


you didn't answer the question about the punches to the throat.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're not red1966, why does this bother you so much?


Why don't you post that quote? Claiming it bothers me is nothing more than you trying to pretend you are in control. You are not. Hell, you can't even control your own bowels. Probably the reason you're always here. You can't go out in public without people pointing and laughing at you.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's Friday night, bring on the RACIST RED quotes! Post!
> 
> View attachment 3805185


I went easy on you Lou as, last time we spoke, you asked me to forgive you for being an old drunk fool.

Are you always an old drunk fool?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Why don't you post that quote? Claiming it bothers me is nothing more than you trying to pretend you are in control. You are not. Hell, you can't even control your own bowels. Probably the reason you're always here. You can't go out in public without people pointing and laughing at you.


you seem super upset about some quote that some other person said.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you didn't answer the question about the punches to the throat.


Last guy I punched in the throat didn't didn't die, so I guess more than one


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope


Liar


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> It's Friday night, bring on the RACIST RED quotes! Post!
> 
> View attachment 3805185


Still not posting the quote, Bucky


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Last guy I punched in the throat didn't didn't die


you are a grown adult who actually gets into fist fights?

how pathetic.

that's just straight white trash behavior right there, red.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I went easy on you Lou as, last time we spoke, you asked me to forgive you for being an old drunk fool.
> 
> Are you always an old drunk fool?


"Went easy", lol. Please, don't flatter yourself. Your obsession with me is becoming embarrassing.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Went easy", lol. Please, don't flatter yourself. Your obsession with me is becoming embarrassing.


And with the spin of a politician he chats more shit.

I've only ever responded to your posts...hence...if anyone is obsessed it isn't I


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok Lou, uninterested now in anything you have to say.

There's never been any substance to it.

Now that's three of you unworthy of responding to.

Fogdog occasionally says something of interest


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Why is it people like fogdog bundle ALL 'conspiracies' into one basket and dismiss them all


what an idiot


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you seem super upset about some quote that some other person said.


You seem desperate to project this thought upon me. Is it a need to convince yourself that you are not a complete failure or just a ploy to not post this "quote". I'm thinking both.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what an idiot


informative


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> And with the spin of a politician he chats more shit.
> 
> I've only ever responded to your posts...hence...if anyone is obsessed it isn't I





Rizlared said:


> Ok Lou, uninterested bow in anything you have to say.
> 
> There's never been any substance to it.
> 
> ...


TOP DEFINITION
needy
Requiring attention beyond what is normative.
Getting anxious when someone doesn't reply to you on MSN after 15 seconds is being needy.
#deprived #struggling #downtrodden #broke #fine


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You seem desperate to project this thought upon me. Is it a need to convince yourself that you are not a complete failure or just a ploy to not post this "quote". I'm thinking both.


i don't need to project your racism onto you, you're doing that job for me every time you get super defensive about someone else's quote, red.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm so glad that you lot aren't typical of all Americans


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I'm so glad that you lot aren't typical of all Americans


yeah, america is far more liberal and less racist than you and your allies on this forum.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Whatever the outcome of the election, some of you are going to get exactly what your ignorance deserves


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are a grown adult who actually gets into fist fights?
> 
> how pathetic.
> 
> that's just straight white trash behavior right there, red.


I'm thinking you fantasizing about punching elderly people in the throat is a lot worse than anything I might have ever done.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I'm so glad that you lot aren't typical of all Americans


you wouldn't have a clue. conspiracy wing nut.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, america is far more liberal and less racist than you and your allies on this forum.


Where did he say anything racist?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Whatever the outcome of the election, some of you are going to get exactly what your ignorance deserves


Sadly, the majority of Americans are indeed willfully ignorant. However, i can't say that is unique to the USA. Humans tend to believe that which they want to believe. No matter how unlikely that may be.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Sadly, the majority of Americans are indeed willfully ignorant.


yeah, some of them think skin color is a predictor of criminality.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i don't need to project your racism onto you, you're doing that job for me every time you get super defensive about someone else's quote, red.


Still not posting the "quote", I see. I wasn't talking about projecting racism, but you keep trying to turn it to that. Deflection


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> I'm thinking you fantasizing about punching elderly people in the throat is a lot worse than anything I might have ever done.


"Elderly" or vampiric and rancid?

I've fantasized about punching _your_ throat, what's the big deal? Fantasy is healthy; it (hopefully) prevents me from committing the *actual* act.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Sadly, the majority of Americans are indeed willfully ignorant. However, i can't say that is unique to the USA. Humans tend to believe that which they want to believe. No matter how unlikely that may be.


why is it most of my republican friends IRL tend to align with Paul Ryan and despise Trump?

Not this horrible crowd though... 

if he looks and smells and talks like a lemon...he's probably a lemon.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you wouldn't have a clue. conspiracy wing nut.


There are right wing nuts, left wing nuts, and conspiracy nuts. However, there are no conspiracy wing nuts.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Where did he say anything racist?





Catfish1966 said:


> Sadly, the majority of Americans are indeed willfully ignorant. However, i can't say that is unique to the USA. Humans tend to believe that which they want to believe. No matter how unlikely that may be.





Catfish1966 said:


> Still not posting the "quote", I see. I wasn't talking about projecting racism, but you keep trying to turn it to that. Deflection





Catfish1966 said:


> There are right wing nuts, left wing nuts, and conspiracy nuts. However, there are no conspiracy wing nuts.


des·per·ate
ˈdesp(ə)rət/
_adjective_

feeling, showing, or involving a hopeless sense that a situation is so bad as to be impossible to deal with.
"a desperate sadness enveloped Ruth"
synonyms: despairing, hopeless; More


(of an act or attempt) tried in despair or when everything else has failed; having little hope of success.
"drugs used in a desperate attempt to save his life"
synonyms: last-ditch, last-gasp, eleventh-hour, do-or-die, final; More


(of a situation) extremely bad, serious, or dangerous.
"there is a desperate shortage of teachers"
synonyms: grave, serious, critical, acute, risky, precarious; More

"Love me, DADDY!!"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There are right wing nuts, left wing nuts, and conspiracy nuts. However, there are no conspiracy wing nuts.


the left doesn't promote conspiracy theory


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Sadly, the majority of Americans are indeed willfully ignorant. However, i can't say that is unique to the USA. Humans tend to believe that which they want to believe. No matter how unlikely that may be.


Fair point


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Elderly" or vampiric and rancid?
> 
> I've fantasized about punching _your_ throat, what's the big deal? Fantasy is healthy; it (hopefully) prevents me from committing the *actual* act.


The thing that prevents you from committing the actual act is that you are a coward. Plus, you would actually have to leave your house. Think of all those people pointing and laughing at you again. That damn incontinance has ruined your life. Well, that and your rotten personality


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I notice that none of them are actually addressing the message still.

Just the messenger

Weak


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Liar


On what basis? All @Illinois Enema Bandit did was post a bunch of made up shit that has already been disproven. Can you post anything to prove Enema's assertions? Not wingnut blog shit or Breitbart but something from a reliable media source?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> the left doesn't promote conspiracy theory


The "vast right wing conspiracy " promoted by Hillary Clinton comes to mind.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Still not posting the "quote", I see. I wasn't talking about projecting racism, but you keep trying to turn it to that. Deflection


why are you so obsessed with a quote someone else made?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The "vast right wing conspiracy " promoted by Hillary Clinton comes to mind.


speaking of that, how many people are they saying hillary clinton killed? 56?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> why is it most of my republican friends IRL tend to align with Paul Ryan and despise Trump?
> 
> Not this horrible crowd though...
> 
> if he looks and smells and talks like a lemon...he's probably a lemon.


Oh, come now, you have no Republican friends. Lemons don't talk.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> On what basis? All @Illinois Enema Bandit did was post a bunch of made up shit that has already been disproven. Can you post anything to prove Enema's assertions? Not wingnut blog shit or Breitbart but something from a reliable media source?


What would you like proving?

Do you have an open mind or are you simply wanting to have an argument?

Credible news source...we may disagree on what that is

...but I'm willing to play if you are


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> The "vast right wing conspiracy " promoted by Hillary Clinton comes to mind.


from 20 yrs. ago? anything current?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you so obsessed with a quote someone else made?


Why are you trying so hard to not post the "quote"? Why are you still trying to project this "obsession" thing on me? Are you watching elderly abuse porn right now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What would you like proving?
> 
> Do you have an open mind or are you simply wanting to have an argument?
> 
> ...


There's a difference between open mind and believing every YT vid you see.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Oh, come now, you have no Republican friends. Lemons don't talk.


Your lemon makes speeches daily.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> On what basis? All @Illinois Enema Bandit did was post a bunch of made up shit that has already been disproven. Can you post anything to prove Enema's assertions? Not wingnut blog shit or Breitbart but something from a reliable media source?


show me a single Clinton criminal activity I posted that's been " discredited" by law enforcement .

tell me all about how I didn't watch the Clinton impeachment on live TV,tell me all about how america didn't witness Clinton lie under oath & lose his law license on love TV,tell me how bill Clinton being expelled from college for raping a girl in 1969 has been disproven,bills college transcripts show otherwise .
tell me how america didn't watch on live TV Monica explaining how Clinton shoved his cigars into her pussy,you can explain the semen stains collected from her blue dress while america watched Clinton admit on live TV he defiled her & jizzed on her dress .

you guys just claim everything has been "disproven" & hope people with mush brains buy into it,anybody over 40 watched the entire sick saga unfold on the nightly news all year during Clinton's impeachment .


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What would you like proving?
> 
> Do you have an open mind or are you simply wanting to have an argument?
> 
> ...


the question was already stated so I won't repeat it. I actually do have a closed mind to made up truthy shit, the kind of stuff that sounds true but isn't. I don't have a closed mind about factual, that is, verified information.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> What would you like proving?
> 
> Do you have an open mind or are you simply wanting to have an argument?
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter. You could post a video of Hillary saying Cohmey didn't say she emailed classified material alongside a video of FBI Cohmey saying she did and he would still say she was being truthful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> show me a single Clinton criminal activity I posted that's been " discredited" by law enforcement .
> 
> tell me all about how I didn't watch the Clinton impeachment on live TV,tell me all about how america didn't witness Clinton lie under oath & lose his law license on love TV,tell me how bill Clinton being expelled from college for raping a girl in 1969 has been disproven,bills college transcripts show otherwise .
> tell me how america didn't watch on live TV Monica explaining how Clinton shoved his cigars into her pussy,you can explain the semen stains collected from her blue dress while america watched Clinton admit on live TV he defiled her & jizzed on her dress .
> ...


are you gonna attend hillary's inauguration?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> show me a single Clinton criminal activity I posted that's been " discredited" by law enforcement .
> 
> tell me all about how I didn't watch the Clinton impeachment on live TV,tell me all about how america didn't witness Clinton lie under oath & lose his law license on love TV,tell me how bill Clinton being expelled from college for raping a girl in 1969 has been disproven,bills college transcripts show otherwise .
> tell me how america didn't watch on live TV Monica explaining how Clinton shoved his cigars into her pussy,you can explain the semen stains collected from her blue dress while america watched Clinton admit on live TV he defiled her & jizzed on her dress .
> ...


20 years ago. Consensual sex.


You hear about Trump forcing himself of dozens of women?

But that's OK. You're an embarrassment to the site and yourself.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Doesn't matter. You could post a video of Hillary saying Cohmey didn't say she emailed classified material alongside a video of FBI Cohmey saying she did and he would still say she was being truthful.


you should post one of the several dozen videos of trump promising to release his taxes.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> speaking of that, how many people are they saying hillary clinton killed? 56?


That many?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> show me a single Clinton criminal activity I posted that's been " discredited" by law enforcement .
> 
> tell me all about how I didn't watch the Clinton impeachment on live TV,tell me all about how america didn't witness Clinton lie under oath & lose his law license on love TV,tell me how bill Clinton being expelled from college for raping a girl in 1969 has been disproven,bills college transcripts show otherwise .
> tell me how america didn't watch on live TV Monica explaining how Clinton shoved his cigars into her pussy,you can explain the semen stains collected from her blue dress while america watched Clinton admit on live TV he defiled her & jizzed on her dress .
> ...


You listed a series of one line claims with nothing other than your useless word to back it up. Nope, not going to go to the effort of digging up information you already know exists that says you are factually incorrect.

Monica Lewinsky was a consensual affair. Sorry man, nothing there for you to complain about. Other than you didn't get any. 

Do you grab them by the pussy when you have economic power over women too?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> 20 years ago. Consentual sex.
> 
> 
> You hear about Trump forcing himself of dozens of women?
> ...


Rape is consensual?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> That many?


so you believe that hillary clinton has killed dozens of people, and you also mock hillary clinton for pointing out that you guys have a vast right wing conspiracy going.

weakthroat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Rape is consensual?


only when trump does it to jill harth. or ivana. or a 13 year old girl at jeffrey epstein's house.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Rape is consensual?


Can't you fucking retarded idiots stick to the truth?


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Doesn't matter. You could post a video of Hillary saying Cohmey didn't say she emailed classified material alongside a video of FBI Cohmey saying she did and he would still say she was being truthful.


That's your chaffed pussy yapping.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You listed a series of one line claims with nothing other than your useless word to back it up. Nope, not going to go to the effort of digging up information you already know exists that says you are factually incorrect.


There's a lot more than his word for it. You claimed it was discredited. But refuse to prove that. Because you can't.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There's a lot more than his word for it. You claimed it was discredited. But refuse to prove that. Because you can't.


you burned your entire family alive, including your 5 week old daughter.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> show me a single Clinton criminal activity I posted that's been " discredited" by law enforcement .
> 
> tell me all about how I didn't watch the Clinton impeachment on live TV,tell me all about how america didn't witness Clinton lie under oath & lose his law license on love TV,tell me how bill Clinton being expelled from college for raping a girl in 1969 has been disproven,bills college transcripts show otherwise .
> tell me how america didn't watch on live TV Monica explaining how Clinton shoved his cigars into her pussy,you can explain the semen stains collected from her blue dress while america watched Clinton admit on live TV he defiled her & jizzed on her dress .
> ...


Bill Clinton is no excuse for trump being a failure. Get a fucking grip old timer.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I notice that none of them are actually addressing the message still.
> 
> Just the messenger
> 
> Weak


that's the way it is here,most are young twenty something kids who were wearing diapers when Clinton was prez,their standard rap is to proclaim everything has been discredited.

out of bill Clinton's own mouth admitting to lying under oath,sticking cigars up interns pussy's & shooting jizz all over their dress ,how can you not know these things ?are you like 30 yrs old or something ?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Can't you fucking retarded idiots stick to the truth?


You refuse the truth. Then pretend name calling disproves it. Now that is retarded


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There's a lot more than his word for it. You claimed it was discredited. But refuse to prove that. Because you can't.


So, OK, post an article from a credible media source that contains verified information to back your claims. Otherwise, it is not a matter of refusal, it is out and out amusement at how you wing nuts take as faith stuff that has already been disproven. 

Because you made the claim, the onus is on you to produce some sort of believable report or article. I don't think you or Enema basterd can do that.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> There's a lot more than his word for it. You claimed it was discredited. But refuse to prove that. Because you can't.


what have you ever 'proved' here? 


nothing. just spin and lies. great track record.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> There's a difference between open mind and believing every YT vid you see.


obviously.

If you've read my posts then you'll know I only believe what the evidence tells me.

people lie


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You refuse the truth. Then pretend name calling disproves it. Now that is retarded


remember that time you said that black males are worthy of fear and distrust?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You refuse the truth. Then pretend name calling disproves it. Now that is retarded


Truth is not conspiracy theory or what you 'heard' from your wingnut sites.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I only believe what the evidence tells me.


so then you are aware that hillary is on pace for a massive electoral college win, right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> obviously.
> 
> If you've read my posts then you'll know I only believe what the evidence tells me.
> 
> people lie


You can't seem to tell reality from bull shit


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> Bill Clinton is no excuse for trump being a failure. Get a fucking grip old timer.


Trump hasn't failed yet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Trump hasn't failed yet.


he promised several dozen times to release his taxes and has not. he failed to do so.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> the question was already stated so I won't repeat it. I actually do have a closed mind to made up truthy shit, the kind of stuff that sounds true but isn't. I don't have a closed mind about factual, that is, verified information.


Verified...like on fox news or something lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Trump hasn't failed yet.


You just proved you're fucked up. Even his base is eroding now. Landslide coming.


Then you'll have new excuses. Do you hate Paul Ryan too? Your own people are vomiting.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Trump hasn't failed yet.


He was a failure from birth, maybe a genetic malformation but more likely due to a despondent mother and a sadistic cutthroat 'father'.

Also, what's this about you _burning people alive_ ? That can't be true, can it?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Verified...like on fox news or something lol


So, tell me, do you grab them by the pussy when you are alone with an attractive female working associate who is repulsed by you?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Do I need to remind people, I don't give a shit who wins your domestic election.

They are both lying, deceitful pricks


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was a failure from birth, maybe a genetic malformation but more likely due to a despondent mother and a sadistic cutthroat 'father'.
> 
> Also, what's this about you _burning people alive_ ? That can't be true, can it?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he promised several dozen times to release his taxes and has not. he failed to do so.


Hmmmm, wonder _why......

 

 _


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was a failure from birth, maybe a genetic malformation but more likely due to a despondent mother and a sadistic cutthroat 'father'.
> 
> Also, what's this about you _burning people alive_ ? That can't be true, can it?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You can't seem to tell reality from bull shit


lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> lol


You add nothing to this site. Lol at that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was a failure from birth, maybe a genetic malformation but more likely due to a despondent mother and a sadistic cutthroat 'father'.
> 
> Also, what's this about you _burning people alive_ ? That can't be true, can it?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, tell me, do you grab them by the pussy when you are alone with an attractive female working associate who is repulsed by you?


no, why would I and why would you ask this?

It's not what we do this side of the pond


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805243


Is this why you are a miserable, angry monster, red? 

Did black folks have something to do with the fire, or?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

l


tangerinegreen555 said:


> You add nothing to this site. Lol at that.


lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Trump hasn't failed yet.


why did you refuse to buy a smoke alarm for your house where your wife was smoking carelessly around your 8 week old daughter?

that sounds like criminally negligent homicide to me.

you were conveniently "at work" at the time. right.

you murdered your own family, red.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I must thank you all for helping me stay awake during a dull night shift


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805246


"Probably careless smoking" ? That was the determination of the fire marshal?

Any sort of investigation?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

even if some of you ruin any hope I have for humanity


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I must thank you all for helping me stay awake during a dull night shift


Get back to work. The girl at the counter wants her Newport Light 100's.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get back to work. The girl at the counter wants her Newport Light 100's.


lol

you're dead funny you


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you burned your entire family alive, including your 5 week old daughter.


that bs you posted disproves bill Clinton's admitted & globally televised crimes exactly how again ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you murdered your own family, red.


This is viciously harsh, but it doesn't take friggin Sherlock Holmes to smell some rancid cheese here.....bad vibes, bad vibes, red....


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Do I need to remind people, I don't give a shit who wins your domestic election.
> 
> They are both lying, deceitful pricks



You know you're the hundreth trump tard to say that this week


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that bs you posted disproves bill Clinton's admitted & globally televised crimes exactly how again ?


all you have is words. no evidence or proof whatsoever.

might as well post the neo-nazi tattoo before you have to log out forever. just 25 days away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This is viciously harsh, but it doesn't take friggin Sherlock Holmes to smell some rancid cheese here.....bad vibes, bad vibes, red....


anyone who gets close to red, ends up dead.

you can go through his posts and see that he is fascinated with murder too. and how to get away with it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> that bs you posted disproves bill Clinton's admitted & globally televised crimes exactly how again ?



the BS you post is deplorable


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Please tell me you didn't *actually* murder your family, red, in conjunction with some sort of insurance scam or Munchausen by Proxy.....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You know you're the hundreth trump tard to say that this week


aww bless, now you must be a special kind of stupid

I best just agree with you


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> anyone who gets close to red, ends up dead.
> 
> you can go through his posts and see that he is fascinated with murder too. and how to get away with it.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> aww bless, now you must be a special kind of stupid
> 
> I best just agree with you


delete both of them


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805258


Wow....unreal....

*Why* is this person allowed to remain here??

Red, please speak up for yourself....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

it's not a fake quote either.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/flamethrowers.882894/page-2


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805258


Killer sock?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> aww bless, now you must be a special kind of stupid
> 
> I best just agree with you



Oh, you're so easily controlled


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

now I've spent time amongst you, although I feel the need to shower now, I see why you support HC

You fantasise

Just scroll up and see

Fantasist trolls, I'm sure she loves that you support her so publicly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Killer sock?


@Catfish1966 

why did you murder your own family, and then describe exactly how you set them on fire?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

if I was HC I'd be begging you to support trump


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Oh, you're so easily controlled


I know, you got me there you smartie


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Red1966 said:


> Kicking them when they're down is easier than when they're standing. Easier to hit vital organs.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> now I've spent time amongst you, although I feel the need to shower now, I see why you support HC
> 
> You fantasise
> 
> ...


Drink and drive fast


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Trump hasn't failed yet.


He failed to pay off all those pussy grabbed woman. He failed to turn his mic off. He failed to perform adequately in either general election debate. He failed to garner the support of his party. He failed to develop as a human being, he failed his wife.He's an epic failure Youre a fucking lout to assert that "Trump hasn't failed yet."


With the election only weeks away, Hillary Clinton appears to have the lead and the momentum. As of this writing, the FiveThirtyEight polls-only forecast gives her around an 87 percent chance of winning — up from around 55 percent in late September – and that may not have fully absorbed the fallout of Trump’s lewd video, debatable debate performance or the daily deluge of fresh scandal jeopardizing his candidacy.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You listed a series of one line claims with nothing other than your useless word to back it up. Nope, not going to go to the effort of digging up information you already know exists that says you are factually incorrect.
> 
> Monica Lewinsky was a consensual affair. Sorry man, nothing there for you to complain about. Other than you didn't get any.
> 
> Do you grab them by the pussy when you have economic power over women too?


yup its all Monica's fault,somehow you KNOW that but have to "look up" the rest,seriously fog how old are you to have not watched the Clinton impeachment hearings & have watched Clinton allocute to his crimes on live TV where you need to "look it up" ?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> delete both of them


How big and brave of you


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yup its all Monica's fault,somehow you KNOW that but have to "look up" the rest,seriously fog how old are you to have not watched the Clinton impeachment hearings & have watched Clinton allocute to his crimes on live TV where you need to "look it up" ?


how's your whore wife doing tonight?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> l
> 
> lol





Rizlared said:


> I must thank you all for helping me stay awake during a dull night shift





Rizlared said:


> even if some of you ruin any hope I have for humanity





Rizlared said:


> lol
> 
> you're dead funny you





Rizlared said:


> aww bless, now you must be a special kind of stupid
> 
> I best just agree with you





Rizlared said:


> now I've spent time amongst you, although I feel the need to shower now, I see why you support HC
> 
> You fantasise
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> if I was HC I'd be begging you to support trump





Rizlared said:


> I know, you got me there you smartie


syc·o·phant
ˈsikəˌfant,ˈsikəfənt/
_noun_

a person who acts obsequiously toward someone important in order to gain advantage.
synonyms: yes-man, bootlicker, brown-noser, toady, lickspittle, flatterer, flunky, lackey, spaniel,doormat, stooge, cringer, suck, suck-up
"I thought you wanted a competent assistant, not a nodding sycophant"

pa·thet·ic
pəˈTHedik/
_adjective_

*1*.
arousing pity, especially through vulnerability or sadness.
"she looked so pathetic that I bent down to comfort her"
synonyms: pitiful, pitiable, piteous, moving, touching, poignant, plaintive, distressing, upsetting,heartbreaking, heart-rending, harrowing, wretched, forlorn
"a pathetic groan"




*2*.
archaic
relating to the emotions.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> yup its all Monica's fault,somehow you KNOW that but have to "look up" the rest,seriously fog how old are you to have not watched the Clinton impeachment hearings & have watched Clinton allocute to his crimes on live TV where you need to "look it up" ?


You are the one making the claims. OK, so I won't ask for reputable sources if that's what is stopping you. Go ahead, post the sources for the shit you posted about Bill Clinton's rape history. I promise I won't laugh so hard that I hurt myself.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

I've just earned an obscene amount of money tonight.

I would have liked a debate but had to settle for a slagging match.

Outnumbered...but you were too easy

Try harder next time pls


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one making the claims. OK, so I won't ask for reputable sources if that's what is stopping you. Go ahead, post the sources for the shit you posted about Bill Clinton's rape history. I promise I won't laugh so hard that I hurt myself.


None of these fuckers have a shred of credibility.


AND IT SHOWS IN THE POLLS


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one making the claims. OK, so I won't ask for reputable sources if that's what is stopping you. Go ahead, post the sources for the shit you posted about Bill Clinton's rape history. I promise I won't laugh so hard that I hurt myself.



Ahhh...now I thought (earlier) you were referring to 'conspiracies' when I said I'd play.

I don't know enough about BC and his dirty deeds (except Lewinsky of course) and unlike others, if I don't know much about something, I don't say much about it


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how's your whore wife doing tonight?


She's in the hospital undergoing infusions to stop the legions on her brain from continuing to spread like wildfire,she's taking the 1st infusion of the same meds I listed Hillary's state Dept was inquiring about for Hillary ,she has an 8% chance of getting a brain infection from the infusion killing the legions on her brain,then becoming infected & killing her within 72 hours .

Feel better now ? last night I could have taken video of her writhing in agony that you could laugh at,you should have accepted my offer because I would a posted it for you & waited for the horrible comments to flow,I'm sure you'll be happy is Tue infiusions kill her .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not a fake quote either.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/flamethrowers.882894/page-2


And he deleted the original post too?

KILLER?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I've just earned an obscene amount of money tonight.
> 
> I would have liked a debate but had to settle for a slagging match.
> 
> ...



Good for you, now go buy some friends, loser.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> She's in the hospital undergoing infusions to stop the legions on her brain from continuing to spread like wildfire,she's taking the 1st infusion of the same meds I listed Hillary's state Dept was inquiring about for Hillary ,she has an 8% chance of getting a brain infection from the infusion killing the legions on her brain,then becoming infected & killing her within 72 hours .
> 
> Feel better now ? last night I could have taken video of her writhing in agony that you could laugh at,you should have accepted my offer because I would a posted it for you & waited for the horrible comments to flow,I'm sure you'll be happy is Tue infiusions kill her .


You ever hit her? Tell the truth, fucker!


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I've just earned an obscene amount of money tonight.
> 
> I would have liked a debate but had to settle for a slagging match.
> 
> ...


Dont squander it. 100 bucks can go a long way in Struggleshire.

Focus on priorities. 1 get prescription filled 2 rehire carer 3 splurge on that GED prep class.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

O--U--C--H!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-refusal-to-accept-government-assessments-on-russian-hacks-dismays-former-officials/2016/10/14/6d1c7f60-8fc4-11e6-9c52-0b10449e33c4_story.html?hpid=hp_rhp-top-table-main_trumprussia-440pm:homepage/story

Hear that splattering sound? The shit's hitting the FAN, kids!! Forget the endless PUSSY GRABS for just a moment, we've got CONFIRMATION of what we've all SUSPECTED!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Good for you, now go buy some friends, loser.


if you say so


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> She's in the hospital undergoing infusions to stop the legions on her brain from continuing to spread like wildfire,she's taking the 1st infusion of the same meds I listed Hillary's state Dept was inquiring about for Hillary ,she has an 8% chance of getting a brain infection from the infusion killing the legions on her brain,then becoming infected & killing her within 72 hours .
> 
> Feel better now ? last night I could have taken video of her writhing in agony that you could laugh at,you should have accepted my offer because I would a posted it for you & waited for the horrible comments to flow,I'm sure you'll be happy is Tue infiusions kill her .



These could be your wife's last hours and you're spending them online whining, sad


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one making the claims. OK, so I won't ask for reputable sources if that's what is stopping you. Go ahead, post the sources for the shit you posted about Bill Clinton's rape history. I promise I won't laugh so hard that I hurt myself.



OK so your an extremely young person who became politically aware under Obama I see,we both know how the link game plays out,I post a link,you claim irreputabke source,even though its a 60 minutes source video you call the link a " you tube vid",then proclaim a fake victory & post sillyness .

let me know if I left anything out,if your too young to have lived it it'll just be another game you play,funny shit you guys think your "winning " by denying history.

I'm half drunk & have to be at hospital early so I'm bowing out for the night ,I'm not up for games tonight .


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> She's in the hospital undergoing infusions to stop the legions on her brain from continuing to spread like wildfire,she's taking the 1st infusion of the same meds I listed Hillary's state Dept was inquiring about for Hillary ,she has an 8% chance of getting a brain infection from the infusion killing the legions on her brain,then becoming infected & killing her within 72 hours .
> 
> Feel better now ? last night I could have taken video of her writhing in agony that you could laugh at,you should have accepted my offer because I would a posted it for you & waited for the horrible comments to flow,I'm sure you'll be happy is Tue infiusions kill her .


Blame yourself. when you skull fucked her the "legions" of satan were released


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Wait, enema_mouth the HEINOUS misogynist (seriously, scan his posts if you've got the stomach, this guy's *angry*) is married? My condolences, that _poor _woman. 

I'm thinking that your yard/basement might need to be exhumed....


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Ahhh...now I thought (earlier) you were referring to 'conspiracies' when I said I'd play.
> 
> I don't know enough about BC and his dirty deeds (except Lewinsky of course) and unlike others, if I don't know much about something, I don't say much about it


Umm, well it's completly OK to break into a different thread of conversation. It's kind of unusual, though for people to think the thread was all about them. In this case, it wasn't. I don't care what you think about Lewinsky and such. Never did, in fact until you brought it up.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> OK so your an extremely young person who became politically aware under Obama I see,we both know how the link game plays out,I post a link,you claim irreputabke source,even though its a 60 minutes source video you call the link a " you tube vid",then proclaim a fake victory & post sillyness .
> 
> let me know if I left anything out,if your too young to have lived it it'll just be another game you play,funny shit you guys think your "winning " by denying history.
> 
> I'm half drunk & have to be at hospital early so I'm bowing out for the night ,I'm not up for games tonight .


man, that's heavy shit.

much love

good luck


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm, well it's completly OK to break into a different thread of conversation. It's kind of unusual, though for people to think the thread was all about them. In this case, it wasn't. I don't care what you think about Lewinsky and such. Never did, in fact until you brought it up.


get over yourself you prick


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> man, that's heavy shit.
> 
> much love
> 
> good luck


It's OK, he's got his misplaced juvenile rage and nazism to comfort him during those long nights.

So, so many long nights....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> get over yourself you prick


He's actually a kindly, mellow dude....more patient and fair-handed than most around here. Are you absolutely sure that _he's_ the "prick"?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> OK so your an extremely young person who became politically aware under Obama I see,we both know how the link game plays out,I post a link,you claim irreputabke source,even though its a 60 minutes source video you call the link a " you tube vid",then proclaim a fake victory & post sillyness .
> 
> let me know if I left anything out,if your too young to have lived it it'll just be another game you play,funny shit you guys think your "winning " by denying history.
> 
> I'm half drunk & have to be at hospital early so I'm bowing out for the night ,I'm not up for games tonight .


Nobody cares. Must have something to do with your personality.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> confirmed...despite attempting to take the moral high ground because trump is unpalatable
> 
> you lot are much worse
> 
> fucking scum


Go eat some cake


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Go eat some cake


Oh please, the simp got his knickers all sticky when I mentioned BREXIT - a SHAME STAIN on the UK, as anyone with any *sense* would realize.

Fuckin glass houses, eh?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

testiclees said:


> get out bitch.
> 
> Inject some legions into your *LOVE PONY*, pussy


I'm bringing some remixes of this clip over to Pin's place this weekend:


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> confirmed...despite attempting to take the moral high ground because trump is unpalatable
> 
> you lot are much worse
> 
> fucking scum



We'll take that as a compliment, good night loser


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 14, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Lol you forget to add white privledge to your list of imaginary diseases


The mere fact that you're an abject failure does nothing to counter the fact that white privilege exists.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> what a bunch of I'll informed, conceited, self righteous pricks.
> 
> Can't debate
> 
> ...



Man your vagina is really on fire now, thought you didn't care about this election.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> what a bunch of I'll informed, conceited, self righteous pricks.
> 
> Can't debate
> 
> ...


Easy NO, it sounds like your struggling to make a bowel movement. Did you edge for 12 hours straight and end up dry? Flaccid fucker .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

even his combover is fleeing him now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 14, 2016)

LOL, look at that NEON ORANGE scalp! Hell, I thought it'd be pale/necrotized; he must get sprayed PRE-appliance, LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## testiclees (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805283


Genius shit LOL


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

`



Rizlared said:


> get over yourself you prick


Hey, how about explaining to me again how Clinton and Trump are the same?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

is @Flaming Pie okay?

she can't be taking this easily.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is @Flaming Pie okay?
> 
> she can't be taking this easily.


She ran out of material and is sorting through 30,000 emails to find the one that will convince us she is right. Get ready, Late Mid-October Surprise is coming! (_for real this time get ready for it this time it'll really knock your socks off not like the last time this time is different_)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She ran out of material and is sorting through 30,000 emails to find the one that will convince us she is right. Get ready, Late Mid-October Surprise is coming! (_for real this time get ready for it this time it'll really knock your socks off not like the last time this time is different_)


if she had more stamina this would not have happened.


----------



## abalonehx (Oct 14, 2016)

If you're a real red blooded A'murican you grab all wemmen by the puzzy when you first meet them...its a greeting...No offense, ladies....Noone respects wemmens more than me...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

one fish
two fish
red fish
grab them by the pussy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Will the conservative counter argument be "Trump was never a _real_ republican!"?

"This election wasn't representative of American values!" when Clinton does better than Obama in the electoral college?

Why don't they ever say these things _before_ the election, when it might actually have mattered? 

@ republicans, that's why so many of them are disavowing him now, they know he won't win and don't want to be on that losing ship when it goes down. _*YOU*_ need to hold _them_ responsible for endorsing him in the first place, now. They did it for political gain, now they're retracting themselves for political gain. Those that retract are the worst of the worst with no principles to stand for


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Will the conservative counter argument be "Trump was never a _real_ republican!"?
> 
> "This election wasn't representative of American values!" when Clinton does better than Obama in the electoral college?
> 
> ...



I'm sure it's painful for them...this is the 1st election I can remember (that didn't involve an incumbent) where you already know who is going to win 3 weeks out.

Trump and his low information supporters hijacked the party, and now there's hell to pay.

Like the analysts have been saying, a candidate has to 'know their baggage' in advance, discuss it with advisors, and be prepared to answer questions on it as they come up.

This very arrogant man was simply not prepared to run for president.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm sure it's painful for them...this is the 1st election I can remember (that didn't involve an incumbent) where you already know who is going to win 3 weeks out.
> 
> Trump and his low information supporters hijacked the party, and now there's hell to pay.
> 
> ...


I'm sitting here asking myself how he can genuinely concede? What could he possibly say to his supporters _now_ to get them to believe anything other than "Stolen election!!! She stole it, TAKE IT BACK!!"


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm sitting here asking myself how he can genuinely concede? What could he possibly say to his supporters _now_ to get them to believe anything other than "Stolen election!!! She stole it, TAKE IT BACK!!"


Even if it was, his ego would not allow it. The man is a demagogue who sought the office for reasons of self promotion and ego - he has no desire to serve as a public servant.

One of my greatest concerns is that a campaign such as he has run will dissuade good people from running for high office for the next decade or two. We cannot afford that but I believe it is unavoidable.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is @Flaming Pie okay?
> 
> she can't be taking this easily.


My guess is that Pie has found greener internet pastures. Places where she will be respected as wise and thoughtful. I have no idea what those might be - thank god.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She ran out of material and is sorting through 30,000 emails to find the one that will convince us she is right. Get ready, Late Mid-October Surprise is coming! (_for real this time get ready for it this time it'll really knock your socks off not like the last time this time is different_)


I think they are really holding their "Sunday Punches" for mid, early November. It will end Hillary's career.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 15, 2016)

I see you're stroking all by yourself til reinforcements arrive eh Rick?LMFAO!!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> I see you're stroking all by yourself til reinforcements arrive eh Rick?LMFAO!!


Uh huh. Yeah, that sounds so much like me. You seem easy to amuse.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2016)

green oatmeal
kicking my ass
damn


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> `
> 
> 
> Hey, how about explaining to me again how Clinton and Trump are the same?


If I must.

Neither will deliver on their promises

Both are corrupt

Both are full of shit

Both are there to serve self interest and the interests of their backers, not the electorate.

Both will say whatever people want to hear to win votes

A vote for either endorses the political status quo, a vote for either IS THE SAME


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

The overall consensus is that very few people are happy with the choice of candidates to chose from.

Voting for either ensures you'll keep getting the same


----------



## testiclees (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> If I must.
> 
> Neither will deliver on their promises
> 
> ...



Both your socks are jizz rags. STFU


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

This is the country that voted in Ronald Reagan and George bush ffs 

Great electoral system and an informed public


----------



## testiclees (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> The overall consensus is that very few people are happy with the choice of candidates to chose from.
> 
> Voting for either ensures you'll keep getting the same


Thanks for the summary PUSSY

The overall consensus is that Trump is failing along multiple dimensions and HRC will soon be prez. Lets start there.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> This is the country that voted in Ronald Reagan and George bush ffs
> 
> Great electoral system and an informed public


Kinda like Brexit over there?

Your dummies voted 1st, then started Googling to see what they voted out.

Go eat some cake.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Kinda like Brexit over there?
> 
> Your dummies voted 1st, then started Googling to see what they voted out.
> 
> Go eat some cake.


Nothing like brexit

You see, people weren't happy with something and neither if the big two offered a solution

So a single issue party offered an alternative and started taking votes OFF the main parties

After a hung parliament, in a desperate attempt to consolidate power, the PM offered a referendum.

Then people decided.

you see, our system is flawed, massively, but if you vote for what you believe in rather than trying to back the winner you can still bring about change.

So, dickheads, I know you think we should be ashamed of brexit but you are a million miles wide of the mark.

You don't even understand your own political system, you are well out of your depth discussing ours.

Still...if you would like, start a thread on British politics and I will happily fucking educate you thick cunts


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Nothing like brexit
> 
> You see, people weren't happy with something and neither if the big two offered a solution
> 
> ...



TL;DR

eat cake


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

are you aware that democracy doesn't exist within the EU?

There is a council of 12 that sits above the meps making the decisions

An unelected council of 12

Of course you weren't aware, you're not bothered by facts...or reality, you just want to throw stones

lolol

muppet


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Brexit has been simplified into a racists vs non racist battle

that's just so the Americans can understand it

It's more complex than that, honest


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> If I must.
> 
> Neither will deliver on their promises
> 
> ...


naive


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't know why you lot linger in the politics section, you know fuck all about the subject


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Brexit has been simplified into a racists vs non racist battle
> 
> that's just so the Americans can understand it
> 
> It's more complex than that, honest


It was mostly about immigration, so yeah, racism and xenophobia.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I don't know why you lot linger in the politics section, you know fuck all about the subject


Says the ignoramus who thinks Trump and Clinton are the same.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I don't know why you lot linger in the politics section, you know fuck all about the subject


You have 12hours to kill. Again? Another cringe fest where you try and convince us youve got wit, balls, or an intellect is futile. But how can we help you reach meltdown stage. Im anticipating a doozy, the pus sack between your shoulders explodes, along with other repulsive surprises that are festering in your cloaca.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It was mostly about immigration, so yeah, racism and xenophobia.


I have no problem with immigration at all.

I voted out

If it was as simple as you suggest, why would I or others, do that?

Now I appreciate the media made it about two issues, the economy and immigration...but then I'm sure you know how the media work.

I ask any one of you who wants to talk brexit to answer one question...

Constitutionally, what measures are in place to stop it becoming a dictatorial police state?

You might find that affected the way people voted but, of course, the media failed to highlight this


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I know that question is a bit too complicated for some...but this is a politics thread, I know some will get it.

the hollow, weak trolls will just resort to type and hurl insults

But then they are hollow, weak trolls, what else can they be


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Now, just because America is one step away from becoming a police state

Courtesy of the Orwellian patriot act

Doesn't mean we have to follow suit

Go democracy


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, just because America is one step away from becoming a police state
> 
> Courtesy of the Orwellian patriot act
> 
> ...


52 to 48.

Excellent result.

Now you've almost as many unhappy as happy and are attempting to hide it behind nationalism.

Theresa May and Boris Johnson have said they don't want access to the European single market because they can't accept free movement of people...xenophobia and racism.

Shame your country doesn't produce anything or I'd be buying from there in bulk cos your currency is in the toilet.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> 52 to 48.
> 
> Excellent result.
> 
> ...


The currency issue doesn't bother me, these things are transient.

Free movement of people.... personally, I'm in favour...but it brings other issues. People can object to this without being either xenophobic or racist but hey, pigeon hole them all if you like. 

Makes no difference to me 

You are glossing over the main issue

NO political party would address the issue. They were forced to by the electorate who then spoke up.

Apparently, the usa is the land of democracy.

You bomb people in the name of it 

You should be celebrating a victory for democracy...or do you not believe in democracy?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

...and talk about currency all you like but

Did you miss the bit about a police state?

I don't want future citizens of this country forced to live within one just because I was worried about people calling me names or the pound falling


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> On what basis? All @Illinois Enema Bandit did was post a bunch of made up shit that has already been disproven. Can you post anything to prove Enema's assertions? Not wingnut blog shit or Breitbart but something from a reliable media source?


Lying again. Not been disproven. Anything I might post you would claim is "wing nut blog shit". You will accept nothing but what you want to believe. If these have been disproven, the disproof should be available.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, OK, post an article from a credible media source that contains verified information to back your claims. Otherwise, it is not a matter of refusal, it is out and out amusement at how you wing nuts take as faith stuff that has already been disproven.
> 
> Because you made the claim, the onus is on you to produce some sort of believable report or article. I don't think you or Enema basterd can do that.


I didn't make any claim. You claimed someone's else's words were disproven. Even a video of Bill Clinton claiming his "indiscretions" were private and we should "move on" is ignored by you while you continue to falsely claim it has been "disproven". You make the same claim after watching Cohmey clearly stare Hillary lied and her blatantly say he said she was "truthful". You watch them commit these acts and claim your own eyes are not a"credible media source"


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805246


Quoting your alternate persona quoting someone else saying something totally different than what you are claiming it says. You must really be fixated on this guy. Do you really expect anyone to believe one of your other accounts is somehow more honest when this sock puppet states the same obvious lies?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This is viciously harsh, but it doesn't take friggin Sherlock Holmes to smell some rancid cheese here.....bad vibes, bad vibes, red....


I don't think that's rancid cheese you're smelling. Might have something to do with your personal hygiene.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @Catfish1966
> 
> why did you murder your own family, and then describe exactly how you set them on fire?


Not seeing anything you claim. Why do you keep quoting yourself telling the same lies and thinking that will make anyone believe them? Once again, absolute proof is posted showing you lied about the Clintons and you deflect to making ridiculous slanders. I'm beginning to think that Trump hired you to win over voters by associating her with your despicable self.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> syc·o·phant
> ˈsikəˌfant,ˈsikəfənt/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


lol. The irony!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Red just murdered that meltdown.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I've just earned an obscene amount of money tonight.
> 
> I would have liked a debate but had to settle for a slagging match.
> 
> ...


Sort of like asking retards to "be smarter". They have a limited number of responses. "I don't believe my own eyes", "That's been disproven", "You're a .......". The sad part of it is the majority of people believe things that are blatantly untrue because they believe anything they want to hear. Tell them the failures in their lives are because someone else was "unfair" and they just gobble it up.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> what have you ever 'proved' here?
> 
> 
> nothing. just spin and lies. great track record.


Clinton admitting to misdeeds is proof enough. Just spin and lies. You seem to have no more intelligence than UncleBuck and Big_Lou. Is it safe to assume you are another sock puppet?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember that time you said that black males are worthy of fear and distrust?


Once again referring to a "quote" that you edited and refuse to post the whole quote unedited.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Truth is not conspiracy theory or what you 'heard' from your wingnut sites.


Bill Clinton speaking to a national audience in an official statement is a "wingnut site"?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he promised several dozen times to release his taxes and has not. he failed to do so.


You was pretty clear that would be after the audit was over. So your claim is a lie.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You just proved you're fucked up. Even his base is eroding now. Landslide coming.
> 
> 
> Then you'll have new excuses. Do you hate Paul Ryan too? Your own people are vomiting.


I made no claims predicting the future. You claim the future has already occurred. Why would I need excuses for stating the future hasn't happened yet?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, just because America is one step away from becoming a police state
> 
> Courtesy of the Orwellian patriot act
> 
> ...


We live in a republic. Do ya'll have a written Constitution yet?


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was a failure from birth, maybe a genetic malformation but more likely due to a despondent mother and a sadistic cutthroat 'father'.
> 
> Also, what's this about you _burning people alive_ ? That can't be true, can it?


Yet he has much more everything than you. If it can't be true, why do you keep claiming it is instead of actually refuting my statements? Oh, never mind. You can't refute my statements, so all you can do is make rediculous slanders


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> We live in a republic. Do ya'll have a written Constitution yet?


As I've said, our system is far from perfect.

I'd love to be rid of the monarchy


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> As I've said, our system is far from perfect.
> 
> I'd love to be rid of the monarchy


Ya'll should get that done. Technically, I live in a Republic, within a Republic, within a Republic. A city limit and a municipality within would add two more layers.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Lying again. Not been disproven. Anything I might post you would claim is "wing nut blog shit". You will accept nothing but what you want to believe. If these have been disproven, the disproof should be available.





Catfish1966 said:


> And he may or may not. But that is not proof of anything. Your simple mind equates that to Cohmey saying Hillary lied and her saying he said she was truthful? This is my point. Direct, absolute proof is ignored by you because it doesn't agree with the lies you post. You are either a complete fool or a scoundrel.





Catfish1966 said:


> I didn't make any claim. You claimed someone's else's words were disproven. Even a video of Bill Clinton claiming his "indiscretions" were private and we should "move on" is ignored by you while you continue to falsely claim it has been "disproven". You make the same claim after watching Cohmey clearly stare Hillary lied and her blatantly say he said she was "truthful". You watch them commit these acts and claim your own eyes are not a"credible media source"





Catfish1966 said:


> Quoting your alternate persona quoting someone else saying something totally different than what you are claiming it says. You must really be fixated on this guy. Do you really expect anyone to believe one of your other accounts is somehow more honest when this sock puppet states the same obvious lies?





Catfish1966 said:


> I don't think that's rancid cheese you're smelling. Might have something to do with your personal hygiene.





Catfish1966 said:


> Not seeing anything you claim. Why do you keep quoting yourself telling the same lies and thinking that will make anyone believe them? Once again, absolute proof is posted showing you lied about the Clintons and you deflect to making ridiculous slanders. I'm beginning to think that Trump hired you to win over voters by associating her with your despicable self.





Catfish1966 said:


> Bill Clinton speaking to a national audience in an official statement is a "wingnut site"?





Catfish1966 said:


> You was pretty clear that would be after the audit was over. So your claim is a lie.





Catfish1966 said:


> I made no claims predicting the future. You claim the future has already occurred. Why would I need excuses for stating the future hasn't happened yet?




Whoahhhh, what a mess! You'd do well to keep that blood pressure in check, Red! This amount of stress, coupled with your rampant meth and alcohol abuse, is likely to land you in the hospital! Tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> My guess is that Pie has found greener internet pastures. Places where she will be respected as wise and thoughtful. I have no idea what those might be - thank god.


i have this theory that she has been holding up a grocery store line for days now with her inability to figure out the new card chip reader.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Ya'll should get that done. Technically, I live in a Republic, within a Republic, within a Republic. A city limit and a municipality within would add two more layers.


does your trailer park have an HOA?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does your trailer park have an HOA?


We know you can't count to three, no need to prove it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> does your trailer park have an HOA?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Unfair to stereotype all trump voters as white trash when clearly, as proven in this very thread, Clinton has her fair share of white trash supporters


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3805638
> 
> View attachment 3805639


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> We know you can't count to three, no need to prove it.


you didn't answer the question though. a trailer park HOA is basically like another republic.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you didn't answer the question though. a trailer park HOA is basically like another republic.


IDK, what city do you live in?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i have this theory that she has been holding up a grocery store line for days now with her inability to figure out the new card chip reader.


Europe has had them for years so at least RizlaRetard knows something about what's going on in this thread.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Europe has had them for years so at least RizlaRetard knows something about what's going on in this thread.


Yeah, good one

Fuck all to do with politics like but there's nothing new there.

Those who can, do, those who can't troll


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

*Trump’s Campaign Is Self-Destructing*
By Steve Berman | October 15, 2016, 05:01pm |  @stevengberman

Bob Paduchik
Donald Trump
ohio
self-destruct
http://theresurgent.com/trumps-campaign-is-self-destructing/
______________________________________


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> those who can't troll


Whiiicccchhhhh is why although you are (_obviously_) not welcome/wanted here, you cannot seem to stop yourself from posting garble and clinging to the jocks of regular (NON-racist/Brexit-loving) posters, *eh*?

 

Saaaaddddddd......


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


>


Videos like this make me ponder: NYC as your target, terrorists, really?? Tsk tsk tsk, sigh....as always, you've missed your *real* enemies by _miles_....


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Guns do not kill presidents Democrats do


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm more than willing to talk politics with anyone, shame the same can't be said for others.

If flaming pie asks me to stop posting on his thread I shall.

As for you Lou, when you apologised to me for being an old drunken fool, I wasn't aware that was your permanent state.

I'm sure weak, stupid, overly opinionated types don't want me in here as, along with others, you've been exposed for being exactly that.

I'm sad?...I'm only on here when I'm at work, being paid.

You do this in your spare time lolol


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Guns do not kill presidents Democrats do


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Do you use memes because you can't express yourself or your opinions?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I'm more than willing to talk politics with anyone, shame the same can't be said for others.
> 
> If flaming pie asks me to stop posting on his thread I shall.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> I showed some of my workmates this thread
> 
> Man, they seriously laughed at the stupidity of some of you.
> 
> Fuckwits was the word they used


TL (lame), DR.

You are becoming my trained pet! Now POST your mindless ravings like a GOOD little bitter, dickless milquetoast -- GO!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Guns do not kill presidents Democrats do


hello, my name is unclebuck. but people call me zarabeth. i am bisexual. and a yoga instructor. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> in your dreams you sad old cunt


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Yeah, good one
> 
> Fuck all to do with politics like but there's nothing new there.
> 
> Those who can, do, those who can't troll





Rizlared said:


> I'm more than willing to talk politics with anyone, shame the same can't be said for others.
> 
> If flaming pie asks me to stop posting on his thread I shall.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> I showed some of my workmates this thread
> 
> Man, they seriously laughed at the stupidity of some of you.
> 
> Fuckwits was the word they used





Rizlared said:


> Do you use memes because you can't express yourself or your opinions?




Wow, I've never HAD my OWN stalker before! Not sure rather to feel flattered or creeped-out. Well, there _were _those two crumb bums that loved jacking off to my posts, but 'sadly' they were banned.



Rizlared said:


> in your dreams you sad old cunt


^SEE! He obeyed! DANCE, maggot, dance!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, I've never HAD my OWN stalker before! Not sure rather to feel flattered or creeped-out. Well, there _were _those two crumb bums that loved jacking off to my posts, but 'sadly' they were banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ^SEE! He obeyed! DANCE, maggot, dance!


Nice try stump muncher

Go back, count.

It's been you replying to my posts.

Troll troll troll troll


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Now, to get back on point

Hilary Clinton can't be trusted because she is a lying manipulative bitch


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Nice try stump muncher
> 
> Go back, count.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, to get back on point
> 
> Hilary Clinton can't be trusted because she is a lying manipulative bitch


she's actually the most honest politician in the united states besides obama.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Some of you guys already look like fucking idiots
> 
> But, when she wins, you're going to look even more foolish. In a few years you'll look back at this thread with shame that you supported her


nah.

you're just bitter about that tiny penis of yours.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Yo uncle tell someone who really cares i don't .
What i do no is , you are a true liberal raciest. and your little gang haha...
Same people same shit day in and day out Does History lie ??? All Presidential assassins were in fact Democrats left wingers just like you right .
I noticed you scream racism literally every sentence yet it was the democrats blocking to free the blacks as slaves , there mentality is what has happened in USA feed off the poor rich get richer Scandal after scandal Deny Deny Deny 

Looking forward to your racial comments carry on


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

a one trick pony


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she's actually the most honest politician in the united states besides obama.


You are addressing someone with a 70 IQ.....he supports *Brexit*, ffs. Can you say whiny little pasty bitch? "Wahhhhhh -- Those NASTY brown people and Europeans!! Wahhhhhh!! They threaten my rhythmless dullard existence!!"

Wonder how much longer he'll cling to my MASSIVE American gonads before he has his final meltdown/banning?
(Yawwwwnnnnnn)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Yo uncle tell someone who really cares i don't .
> What i do no is , you are a true liberal raciest. and your little gang haha...
> Same people same shit day in and day out Does History lie ??? All Presidential assassins were in fact Democrats left wingers just like you right .
> I noticed you scream racism literally every sentence yet it was the democrats blocking to free the blacks as slaves , there mentality is what has happened in USA feed off the poor rich get richer Scandal after scandal Deny Deny Deny
> ...


hello again, drdestiny aka darth vapour aka 2anonymous.

you gove yourself away with your misspelling of "racist" every time. idiot.

@rollitup


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

nice assumption that I'm white


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd rather have an issue with spelling than a personality disorder


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Yo uncle tell someone who really cares i don't .
> What i do no is , you are a true liberal raciest. and your little gang haha...
> Same people same shit day in and day out Does History lie ??? All Presidential assassins were in fact Democrats left wingers just like you right .
> I noticed you scream racism literally every sentence yet it was the democrats blocking to free the blacks as slaves , there mentality is what has happened in USA feed off the poor rich get richer Scandal after scandal Deny Deny Deny
> ...


Wanna see how QUICK it takes for a war sock to get banned? 

_Do_ ya?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> nice assumption that I'm white


grab life by the pussy, white boi.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

anyone wish to discuss brexit? 

Keeps getting mentioned, happy to discuss it


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hello again, drdestiny aka darth vapour aka 2anonymous.
> 
> you gove yourself away with your misspelling of "racist" every time. idiot.
> 
> @rollitup


LOLOLOL

Answer: Just THAT quick!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> anyone wish to discuss brexit?
> 
> Keeps getting mentioned, happy to discuss it


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Trolls will troll

Constant theme from all that get abused in here

Noone has seen anything of substance from the trolls

Nothing

Out of their depth but their fragile egos won't allow them to let go so they hurl abuse like screaming brats in a nursery


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Talk ALL day but say nothing


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Trolls will troll
> 
> Constant theme from all that get abused in here
> 
> ...









do you like whipped cream?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

So, no one got anything political to discuss?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> So, no one got anything political to discuss?


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Awe now i am threatened at banning interesting by a member sit down.
Didn't your mommy teach any manner's at talking to a women. and Cause of my typing skills Wow..
how the puppets are becoming more puppets , And the most raciest of all ..
I guess Lynching is no different right ?? Lets not forget you filibustered that Bill for a little while you Liberal left winger  Being a democrat is all about not giving blacks the freedoms they deserved back then ..
what is so different from then to now ??? not to much.
same corruption but at a bigger scale  the Rich get richer the poor get poorer and Hillary is not about the people . that you might think .. if the sale to Russians of American Uranium is not treason Don't know what is ..

If she gets in office you will see the best yet to come your pensions destroyed your net value destroyed That is what it all is 
Being a democrat is being a union , or mafia stealing from you protection money 
Obama Democrat look at the mess and lies he did to you ..
Obama care ??? how you like them apples 



And what is even more funny is women claiming they were rapped or how you call it pussy grabbed when there democrats paid sponsors rings hollow look at who is grasping and looking weak.. Liberal


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Didn't your mommy teach any manner's at talking to a women.


post a picture of your vagina.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Awe now i am threatened at banning interesting by a member sit down.
> Didn't your mommy teach any manner's at talking to a women. and Cause of my typing skills Wow..
> how the puppets are becoming more puppets , And the most raciest of all ..
> I guess Lynching is no different right ?? Lets not forget you filibustered that Bill for a little while you Liberal left winger  Being a democrat is all about not giving blacks the freedoms they deserved back then ..
> ...


Guys, is this _English_?

Hired Russian Drumpf troll?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Slavery is still alive and well in the usa.

Placing factories in prisons and getting people to work for a pittance...nice

Disproportionately affects blacks also

Still, I guess no one wants to discuss politics in this politics section


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Awe now i am threatened at banning interesting by a member sit down.
> Didn't your mommy teach any manner's at talking to a women. and Cause of my typing skills Wow..
> how the puppets are becoming more puppets , And the most raciest of all ..
> I guess Lynching is no different right ?? Lets not forget you filibustered that Bill for a little while you Liberal left winger  Being a democrat is all about not giving blacks the freedoms they deserved back then ..
> ...


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Once again, grammar and spelling errors are unimportant.

Being a decent human being is important.

Many here mocking grammar and spelling fail miserably at being a decent person


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Slavery is still alive and well in the usa.
> 
> Placing factories in prisons and getting people to work for a pittance...nice
> 
> ...


i prefer to talk about black men playing poker.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Once again, grammar and spelling errors are unimportant.
> 
> Being a decent human being is important.
> 
> Many here mocking grammar and spelling fail miserably at being a decent person





Rizlared said:


> Talk ALL day but say nothing


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> then make a thread for that and fuck off out of the politics thread because you know fuck all about it


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> then make a thread for that and fuck off out of the politics thread because you know fuck all about it









do you like karate?


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Hilary Clinton can't be trusted because she is a lying manipulative bitch


As opposed to her opponent, who's...?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> As opposed to her opponent, who's...?


He's a lying prick

No arguments there.


----------



## Donald Godown (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Awe now i am threatened at banning interesting by a member sit down.
> Didn't your mommy teach any manner's at talking to a women. and Cause of my typing skills Wow..
> how the puppets are becoming more puppets , And the most raciest of all ..
> I guess Lynching is no different right ?? Lets not forget you filibustered that Bill for a little while you Liberal left winger  Being a democrat is all about not giving blacks the freedoms they deserved back then ..
> ...


Slavery, lynching's , murder's, Rape, and racism is known through out the world and not just in the USA. Also, it's not a Black and White ordeal, but are conflicts of the human race which has never been able to admit that all people need people to survive. Human beings at this moment in time are their own reason for extinction. Greed does not have any powe in the Universe or in this dimensional period in time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> Slavery, lynching's , murder's, Rape, and racism is known through out the world and not just in the USA. Also, it's not a Black and White ordeal, but are conflicts of the human race which has never been able to admit that all people need people to survive. Human beings at this moment in time are their own reason for extinction. Greed does not have any powe in the Universe or in this dimensional period in time.


hello, my name is unclebuck. but people call me zarabeth. i am bisexual. and a yoga instructor. i am a bisexual yoga instructor.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Once again, grammar and spelling errors are unimportant.
> 
> Being a decent human being is important.
> 
> Many here mocking grammar and spelling fail miserably at being a decent person


You notice when someone speaks the truth this little gang of democrats go to name calling memes 

They fail to understand that democrats are the real problem in USA today there not about the people there about raping whats left of the people 
and at the end of the day like i mentioned every Assassin or attempted was done by a left winger democrat how can that be ..
Yet these people .
Are all for Hillary most of these people like Buck and his apostles have no clue what so ever about politics hence the attacks likes , each and memes .
Anyone caught writing anything other then there beliefs are harassed


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> You notice when someone speaks the truth this little gang of democrats go to name calling memes
> 
> They fail to understand that democrats are the real problem in USA today there not about the people there about raping whats left of the people
> and at the end of the day like i mentioned every Assassin or attempted was done by a left winger democrat how can that be ..
> ...


tell us more about your belief that the holocaust was a hoax.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Check out your likes, it isn't just you with the opinion I'm naive
> 
> get over yourself


Too funny this. So, you are basically all alone. Saying really dumb stuff like Clinton and Trump are the same. Your logic for this depends on everything known about Trump is equal to everything said about Clinton. Then you call others dumb for laughing at your childlike naivete and poor comprehension of what you are saying. 

What is said and known about Trump is based upon what he actually has said and done. Verifiable and irrefutable facts, like "grab them by the pussy" and the many lawsuits in the '80s that were pressed to prevent him from excluding black people from renting his apartments. Facts such as that he commits whopping big lies about 61% of the times that he makes statements. The fact that Trumps economic policy is a scaled up repetition of Bush jr's horribly harmful tax cut and increased spending policies -- this alone makes him unfit for office. While his foreign policies are almost as naive as you are.

Weighed against that is 25 years of smears and investigations that went nowhere and were mostly proven false or at the very least unproven. Accusations made by powerful men in Washington that were hell bent on destroying Clinton politically. Yet the lie remains effective even when proven wrong. Complaints about her foreign policy mistakes are fairly made and yet it all comes down to a difference of opinion. Her economic policies are sound, yet because she promises to raise taxes on the wealthy, the handful of people in this country that hold most of the wealth, like Trump, are howling like angry monkeys. 

The comparison of the two can't be any more different. Yet you laughably claim that not voting for either will somehow change the world. I won't call you a dumbass even though that is what I think of you. I'll just laugh fire up a blunt and be glad I'm not you, as you sit in your parking lot security guard office on a 12 hour graveyard shift with nothing to do. What a loser.

And you are sooooo much alone in your opinions. People holding strange ideas that are counter to common consensus are called cranks, which to you might seem a badge of honor. Many geniuses who changed the world were also labeled cranks at one time or another. But the reality is that most people called cranks are not geniuses, do not hold world changing ideas and are basically just cranks.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. So, you are basically all alone. Saying really dumb stuff like Clinton and Trump are the same. Your logic for this depends on everything known about Trump is equal to everything said about Clinton. Then you call others dumb for laughing at your childlike naivete and poor comprehension of what you are saying.
> 
> What is said and known about Trump is based upon what he actually has said and done. Verifiable and irrefutable facts, like "grab them by the pussy" and the many lawsuits in the '80s that were pressed to prevent him from excluding black people from renting his apartments. Facts such as that he commits whopping big lies about 61% of the times that he makes statements. The fact that Trumps economic policy is a scaled up repetition of Bush jr's horribly harmful tax cut and increased spending policies -- this alone makes him unfit for office. While his foreign policies are almost as naive as you are.
> 
> ...


oh wow

So much shit.

I haven't said half of what you accuse me of and you intentionally misinterpret what I have said.

For clarity, I haven't one joined in the sexual scandal conversation between Clinton and Trump

In fact, I expressly told you that I know little about these matters and stay out of it

I've never claimed that not voting will change the world either.

Ever thought of going into tabloid journalism?

Nice rant though, shame it's full of shit!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

And, in case you need reminding, I don't support trump!

Clinton is a lying piece of shit

Doesn't make me pro trump


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


> As opposed to her opponent, who's...?


Save your breath, man, this one's a lost cause. 'Way gone' as they used to say....

Imagine being his _wife_/gay lover? Ughhhh...hope they've got good quality headphones!


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilight Bud...yes, I've noticed they bully, abuse, insult and ignore anyone who says anything they disagree with

If they knew what they were talking about, these tactics wouldn't be necessary


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> And, in case you need reminding, I don't support trump!
> 
> Clinton is a lying piece of shit
> 
> Doesn't make me pro trump


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> oh wow
> 
> So much shit.
> 
> ...


So, now you are cowardly walking back on your claim that Trump and Clinton are the same. Sheesh, what a coward and a loser. Too late, you already said it. 

And the difference between the two is so much greater than the fact that Trump is a sexual predator and Hillary Clinton is not.

Tell me again how not voting will change the world. Too funny that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> And, in case you need reminding, I don't support trump!
> 
> Clinton is a lying piece of shit
> 
> Doesn't make me pro trump


you clearly fucking love trump.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you clearly fucking love trump.


to the gagging point


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, now you are cowardly walking back on your claim that Trump and Clinton are the same. Sheesh, what a coward and a loser. Too late, you already said it.
> 
> And the difference between the two is so much greater than the fact that Trump is a sexual predator and Hillary Clinton is not.
> 
> Tell me again how not voting will change the world. Too funny that.


Not backing off from anything.

I elaborated on those comments when you last asked me to and you are intentionally spinning it and playing to the crowd.

That doesn't make it true.

Happy to discuss anything with you that you like


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, now you are cowardly walking back on your claim that Trump and Clinton are the same. Sheesh, what a coward and a loser. Too late, you already said it.
> 
> And the difference between the two is so much greater than the fact that Trump is a sexual predator and Hillary Clinton is not.
> 
> Tell me again how not voting will change the world. Too funny that.


Did you read his reply when I mentioned Brexit? Ohhhhh boy, his knickers were overflowing with biscuit crumbs in no time flat, almost as if I'd hit a 'truth nerve'. 
This one's not gonna make it long....meltdown city is coming up fast on the horizon...

(cough....racist imperialist colonialist pig outed itself...cough...)


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

now, for clarity

they are both lying pieces of shit

the same


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

deluded


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

now, collectively, you falsify, twist and hurl insults

This changes nothing

Hilary is a lying piece of shit.

It's the topic of the thread.

Want to discuss it?

Of course you don't, because you'd be defending the indefensible so you'd rather attack the messenger


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

weak


----------



## Donald Godown (Oct 15, 2016)

To have trust in Hillary is one of the most I'll advised advise anyone can offer to another. Bill, and Hillary belong in jail for being affiliated with "White Water" murders. Hillary's finger prints were found on 144 pages of private federal documents when investigations took place for White Water crimes. Herself and Bill belong in prison for that but they bought the FBI out. The same as her recent Email crimes. Hillary (and Bill) bought out the FBI with tax payers money. Stupid American voters supply politicians with their criminal power and it's gething worse every day. I refuse to vote for anyone who takes the U.S. citizens as fuel for their own private currencies accounts. Just like Bill's statement , when running for President, "I smoked pot but I never inhaled it". What a joke!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> now, collectively, you falsify, twist and hurl insults
> 
> This changes nothing
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> weak


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> To have trust in Hillary is one of the most I'll advised advise anyone can offer to another. Bill, and Hillary belong in jail for being affiliated with "White Water" murders. Hillary's finger prints were found on 144 pages of private federal documents when investigations took place for White Water crimes. Herself and Bill belong in prison for that but they bought the FBI out. The same as her recent Email crimes. Hillary (and Bill) bought out the FBI with tax payers money. Stupid American voters supply politicians with their criminal power and it's gething worse every day. I refuse to vote for anyone who takes the U.S. citizens as fuel for their own private currencies accounts. Just like Bill's statement , when running for President, "I smoked pot but I never inhaled it". What a joke!!


Interesting, I shall look into the white water murders.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Too funny this. So, you are basically all alone. Saying really dumb stuff like Clinton and Trump are the same. Your logic for this depends on everything known about Trump is equal to everything said about Clinton. Then you call others dumb for laughing at your childlike naivete and poor comprehension of what you are saying.
> 
> What is said and known about Trump is based upon what he actually has said and done. Verifiable and irrefutable facts, like "grab them by the pussy" and the many lawsuits in the '80s that were pressed to prevent him from excluding black people from renting his apartments. Facts such as that he commits whopping big lies about 61% of the times that he makes statements. The fact that Trumps economic policy is a scaled up repetition of Bush jr's horribly harmful tax cut and increased spending policies -- this alone makes him unfit for office. While his foreign policies are almost as naive as you are.
> 
> ...


Now, I know you won't bother because you aren't interested in reality

but anyone else can got back in this thread, approx 19 hours, and see me tell you I stay out of the Clinton sex sleaze shit.

You jumped down my throat for that also

Made a bit of a dick out of yourself here haven't you


----------



## Donald Godown (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> weak


I will NOT vote for an obvious criminal to run a country who's crime rate has risen 8 percent in major cities in the last eight years. Hillary Clinton walked out on the U.S. people under B. Obama when she resigned her last Federal office position so why would I want her to run our country as President? We, as citizens, have been SHIT ON for decades by the Clinton's. They both belong in jail, I would never trust either of them, and they use our money to get rich and lie.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> I will NOT vote for an obvious criminal to run a country who's crime rate has risen 8 percent in major cities in the last eight years. Hillary Clinton walked out on the U.S. people under B. Obama when she resigned her last Federal office position so why would I want her to run our country as President? We, as citizens, have been SHIT ON for decades by the Clinton's. They both belong in jail, I would never trust either of them, and they use our money to get rich and lie.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> I will NOT vote for an obvious criminal to run a country who's crime rate has risen 8 percent in major cities in the last eight years. Hillary Clinton walked out on the U.S. people under B. Obama when she resigned her last Federal office position so why would I want her to run our country as President? We, as citizens, have been SHIT ON for decades by the Clinton's. They both belong in jail, I would never trust either of them, and they use our money to get rich and lie.


I agree wholeheartedly

The 'weak' comment was aimed at the trolls who hurl abuse but avoid any conversation with substance.

For example, your white water post. A post of substance, it has information and detail. They will not respond to it and if they do itll be with childish profanity

EDIT: or memes


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

And to prove my point....ty tangerine


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Not backing off from anything.
> 
> I elaborated on those comments when you last asked me to and you are intentionally spinning it and playing to the crowd.
> 
> ...


Of course you are. And you either have zero reading comprehension or didn't read my refutation of your reasons why Clinton and Trump are the same. This is clear in your reply back where you just wanted to talk about sex. But of course, you are just here to spew right wing nonsense while claiming neutrality. Oh yeah, and to call out as stupid, everybody who disagrees with you. Not that this makes you unusual at RIU.

Those running the Trump campaign know that they have lost the majority of the vote because most voters see Trump for what he is -- a piece of shit. So they are doing their best to damp enthusiasm to vote and use arguments just like your absolutely mindless premise that not voting "sends a message the powerful can't ignore" LOL. You are almost word for word repeating their probaganda. Makes me think you are not as neutral as you claim.

So, tell me again how not voting will change the world for the better. (snicker)

And @Illinois Enema Bandit you are a narcissistic whining piece of dog shit too. Are you half drunk already? Maybe I should start and try to catch up.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> I will NOT vote for an obvious criminal to run a country who's crime rate has risen 8 percent in major cities in the last eight years. Hillary Clinton walked out on the U.S. people under B. Obama when she resigned her last Federal office position so why would I want her to run our country as President? We, as citizens, have been SHIT ON for decades by the Clinton's. They both belong in jail, I would never trust either of them, and they use our money to get rich and lie.


were you aware that i am a bisexual yoga instructor?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Random, *completely unrelated* history lesson:
_
"Torture has been a consistent feature of British foreign policy since the colonial era.
The British government works hard to make sure it stays there."

 _


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

its debate night


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Of course you are. And you either have zero reading comprehension or didn't read my refutation of your reasons why Clinton and Trump are the same. This is clear in your reply back where you just wanted to talk about sex. But of course, you are just here to spew right wing nonsense while claiming neutrality. Oh yeah, and to call out as stupid, everybody who disagrees with you. Not that this makes you unusual at RIU.
> 
> Those running the Trump campaign know that they have lost the majority of the vote because most voters see Trump for what he is -- a piece of shit. So they are doing their best to damp enthusiasm to vote and use arguments just like your absolutely mindless premise that not voting "sends a message the powerful can't ignore" LOL. You are almost word for word repeating their probaganda. Makes me think you are not as neutral as you claim.
> 
> ...


Now...follow this

IF (as reported by the BBC) these two candidates are the least popular in history, your electoral system is failing you.

Voting for either is endorsing that system and the system will not change.

It's not a difficult concept to grasp.

You don't have to agree with me but don't claim I'm saying stuff I'm not.

It's laughable that you think I'm right wing.

paranoia oozes out of your post, like I'd pretend to be anyone I'm not

Laughable


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> were you aware that i am a bisexual yoga instructor?


I tried yoga for a bit. It was interesting off and on, but not really my scene...






Wait, are we on the same page regarding the _definition_ of "yoga"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> It's laughable that you think I'm right wing.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?

Is it an uncomfortable truth?

Feel free to answer, if you are capable


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?
> 
> Is it an uncomfortable truth?
> 
> Feel free to answer, if you are capable


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


I've still GOT that red jacket and purple trousers!


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Hillary quote

Two cheers and tears for my man servants 
They sorta can smile and always get me sugar packets. there like property of mine ..


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Of course you are. And you either have zero reading comprehension or didn't read my refutation of your reasons why Clinton and Trump are the same. This is clear in your reply back where you just wanted to talk about sex. But of course, you are just here to spew right wing nonsense while claiming neutrality. Oh yeah, and to call out as stupid, everybody who disagrees with you. Not that this makes you unusual at RIU.
> 
> Those running the Trump campaign know that they have lost the majority of the vote because most voters see Trump for what he is -- a piece of shit. So they are doing their best to damp enthusiasm to vote and use arguments just like your absolutely mindless premise that not voting "sends a message the powerful can't ignore" LOL. You are almost word for word repeating their probaganda. Makes me think you are not as neutral as you claim.
> 
> ...


Now, try sticking to the point as you are labouring it when it suits.

It is my belief that both trump and Clinton are lying pieces of shit.

To me, they are the same

Now one is male, politically they believe (or pretend to) different things

But they are both a lying piece of shit. 

That is my belief. Unarguably true...but feel free to try


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?
> 
> Is it an uncomfortable truth?
> 
> Feel free to answer, if you are capable


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Google white water


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Interesting, I shall look into the white water murders.





Rizlared said:


> Now, I know you won't bother because you aren't interested in reality
> 
> but anyone else can got back in this thread, approx 19 hours, and see me tell you I stay out of the Clinton sex sleaze shit.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> I agree wholeheartedly
> 
> The 'weak' comment was aimed at the trolls who hurl abuse but avoid any conversation with substance.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> And to prove my point....ty tangerine





Rizlared said:


> Now...follow this
> 
> IF (as reported by the BBC) these two candidates are the least popular in history, your electoral system is failing you.
> 
> ...





Rizlared said:


> Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?
> 
> Is it an uncomfortable truth?
> 
> Feel free to answer, if you are capable


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

https://patriotpost.us/pages/72

interesting


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?
> 
> Is it an uncomfortable truth?
> 
> Feel free to answer, if you are capable


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Google white water


amidoingitrite?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you like whipped cream?


I found this guy's brothers!



Is there a shot of her blowing Goat, as well? Matter of fact, I'd say that she's blowing him right NOW based on his expression!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> https://patriotpost.us/pages/72
> 
> interesting


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> https://patriotpost.us/pages/72
> 
> Interesting


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> https://patriotpost.us/pages/72
> 
> Interesting


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> https://patriotpost.us/pages/72
> 
> interesting


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Its rather funny ,these democrat supporters even think she has a chance of winning.
And to be the first women in office. Not going to happen she has just to much Dirt on her plate.

any other person with that much dirt would never of gotten this close just shows how much money can buy
she will put the chains and enslave all the Americans, yet again its the democratic way.

i would vote for this person well before Hillary and funny thing is if she was on the pole she would probably beat Hilary
Least she set slaves free and has 3 dragons


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Its rather funny ,these democrat supporters even think she has a chance of winning.


how many jews were killed in the holocaust?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Its rather funny ,these democrat supporters even think she has a chance of winning.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Uh-oh, wifey's having a nap so she can feel "refreshed for later".....you know what _*that*_ means....






3:25 and on, though...shhhiiittttttt....if you aren't feelin that drop/synth and you aren't ball-deep by *this* point, then it might be all over for you....






The ideal doctor visit! No UNWANTED PUSSY GRABBING going on here -- They can't get ENOUGH of the Prince of Soul!
(_Marvin_, sigh....)




Spoiler


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Its rather funny ,these democrat supporters even think she has a chance of winning.
> And to be the first women in office. Not going to happen she has just to much Dirt on her plate.
> 
> any other person with that much dirt would never of gotten this close just shows how much money can buy
> ...


lol

I believe HC will win

But she's still a bullshitting bitch


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

*Clinton "Friends" Who Knew Too Much*
1 - James McDougal - Clinton's convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.

2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown. The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of sexual harassment in the White House.

3 - Vince Foster - Former white House councilor, and colleague of Hillary Clinton at Little Rock's Rose Law firm. Died of a gunshot wound to the head, ruled a suicide.

4 - Ron Brown - Secretary of Commerce and former DNC Chairman who had a serious disagreement with Clinton. Reported to have died by impact in a plane crash. A pathologist close to the investigation reported that there was a hole in the top of Brown's skull resembling a gunshot wound. At the time of his death Brown was being investigated, and spoke publicly of his willingness to cut a deal with prosecutors.

5 - C. Victor Raiser II and Montgomery Raiser, Major players in the Clinton fund raising organization died in a private plane crash in July 1992.

6 - Paul Tulley - Democratic National Committee Political Director found dead in a hotel room in Little Rock, September 1992...after a serious disagreement with Clinton. Described by Clinton as a "Dear friend and trusted advisor." 7- Ed Willey - Clinton fund raiser, found dead November 1993 deep in the woods in VA of a gunshot wound to the head. Ruled a suicide. Ed Willey died on the same day after his wife Kathleen Willey claimed Bill Clinton groped her in the oval office in the White House. Ed Willey was involved in several Clinton fund raising events.

8 - Jerry Parks - Head of Clinton's gubernatorial security team in Little Rock. Gunned down in his car at a deserted intersection outside Little Rock. Park's son said his father was building a dossier on Clinton. He allegedly threatened to reveal this information. After he died the files were mysteriously removed from his house.

9 - James Bunch - Died from a gunshot suicide. It was reported that he had a "Black Book" of people which contained names of influential people who visited prostitutes in Texas and Arkansas. Although the book was seen by several persons, it disappeared.

10 - James Wilson - Was found dead in May 1993 from an apparent hanging suicide. He had ties to Whitewater.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> https://patriotpost.us/pages/72
> 
> I thought that link was interesting


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

there's lots more

as I say, interesting


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> there's lots more
> 
> as I say, interesting


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> *Clinton "Friends" Who Knew Too Much*
> 1 - James McDougal - Clinton's convicted Whitewater partner died of an apparent heart attack, while in solitary confinement. He was a key witness in Ken Starr's investigation.
> 
> 2 - Mary Mahoney - A former White House intern was murdered July 1997 at a Starbucks Coffee Shop in Georgetown. The murder happened just after she was to go public with her story of sexual harassment in the White House.
> ...


reported as spam.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Even though it's is topical and relevant to the OP

Unlike 99% of your posts or those of your entourage


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I was surprised at what I found when I googled white water murders.

I must go back and thank the person who lead me this way


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Donald Godown said:


> To have trust in Hillary is one of the most I'll advised advise anyone can offer to another. Bill, and Hillary belong in jail for being affiliated with "White Water" murders. Hillary's finger prints were found on 144 pages of private federal documents when investigations took place for White Water crimes. Herself and Bill belong in prison for that but they bought the FBI out. The same as her recent Email crimes. Hillary (and Bill) bought out the FBI with tax payers money. Stupid American voters supply politicians with their criminal power and it's gething worse every day. I refuse to vote for anyone who takes the U.S. citizens as fuel for their own private currencies accounts. Just like Bill's statement , when running for President, "I smoked pot but I never inhaled it". What a joke!!


Thank you Donald for bringing this to the attention of me and others.

Most relevant


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Even though it's is topical and relevant to the OP
> 
> Unlike 99% of your posts or those of your entourage





Rizlared said:


> Thank you Donald for bringing this to the attention of me and others.
> 
> Most relevant





Rizlared said:


> I was surprised at what I found when I googled white water murders.
> 
> I must go back and thank the person who lead me this way


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3805847


Try mine!



Animal biscuit from a friend in Norway:



....And the world's _finest_ herring. And I've had herring worldwide, trust.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Even though it's is topical and relevant to the OP
> 
> Unlike 99% of your posts or those of your entourage


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> lol
> 
> I believe HC will win
> 
> But she's still a bullshitting bitch


I don't know, i think ?? many Hillary supporters will re think when the time comes to actually vote 

This is a scandal in the makings as it is and many do not even see it .
you ever wonder why Obama endorsed Hillary ??? he is also on the chopping blocks 

When you think about it FBI is run by the president Right ?? he appoints a director kinda obvious how Hillary got off ..

How important is it for Hillary to win well when trump goes into office in about a months time .

Obama will be investigated for handing Iran 141 million dollars not in US currency but in Euro and french funds what terrorists, ISIS , mafia and gangs prefer


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't know, i think ?? many Hillary supporters will re think when the time comes to actually vote
> 
> This is a scandal in the makings as it is and many do not even see it .
> you ever wonder why Obama endorsed Hillary ??? he is also on the chopping blocks
> ...


also, the holocaust was a hoax.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't know, i think ?? many Hillary supporters will re think when the time comes to actually vote
> 
> This is a scandal in the makings as it is and many do not even see it .
> you ever wonder why Obama endorsed Hillary ??? he is also on the chopping blocks
> ...


the us has been funding Isis for years


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> is @Flaming Pie okay?
> 
> she can't be taking this easily.


I told you I had a business project. Lol.

I have been watching news and reading emails. 

#podestaemails8


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> the us has been funding Isis for years


how does it feel knowing that the two people who support you are a holocaust denier and a guy with a white pride tattoo?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I had a business project. Lol.


now all you need is a business.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I'm more than willing to talk politics with anyone, shame the same can't be said for others.
> 
> If flaming pie asks me to stop posting on his thread I shall.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to drive anyone off. I can disagree with people without throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you like whipped cream?


Lmao!

The way perverts choose to spend their time.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao!
> 
> The way perverts choose to spend their time.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao!
> 
> The way perverts choose to spend their time.


Donald does them too?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i prefer to talk about black men playing poker.
> 
> View attachment 3805727


Is this an attempt to make people uncomfortable or you showcasing your talent in paint?

Where do you find all these live models?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is this an attempt to make people uncomfortable or you showcasing your talent in paint?
> 
> Where do you find all these live models?


have you processed the fact that trump is gonna lose yet?

or still in denial?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Donald does them too?


I imagine he spends more time painting Melania.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine he spends more time painting Melania.


you imagine fucking another man while your husband eats you out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> have you processed the fact that trump is gonna lose yet?
> 
> or still in denial?


You are the ones in denial. His crowds are getting bigger. Hillary's tactics and business is on display for the world.

#podestaemails #ripjournalism


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I told you I had a business project. Lol.
> 
> I have been watching news and reading emails.
> 
> #podestaemails8





Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not going to drive anyone off. I can disagree with people without throwing a tantrum.





Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao!
> 
> The way perverts choose to spend their time.





Flaming Pie said:


> Is this an attempt to make people uncomfortable or you showcasing your talent in paint?
> 
> Where do you find all these live models?





Flaming Pie said:


> I imagine he spends more time painting Melania.




Also, "uncomfortable"? Not me. Are you?



How's Drumpf doing in this 'race' (LOL), anyhow? Make SURE that you keep your family AWAY from PUSSY GRABBERS, Pie - stay safe!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you imagine fucking another man while your husband eats you out.


I did at a time. Not anymore.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3805894
> 
> Also, "uncomfortable"? Not me. Are you?
> 
> ...


Doesnt bother me. Feel free to post what you like.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are the ones in denial.


now would be a good time to make a bet on who will win then, eh?

or are you all talk?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doesnt bother me. Feel free to post what you like.


 

are you in denial about this, pie?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Doesnt bother me. Feel free to post what you like.


For real, _*anything*_ ?
















Spoiler


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Interesting, I shall look into the white water murders.


Their involvement in Haiti is pretty damning.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 15, 2016)

Let's keep in mind there may not be an election.....we are about a wet fart away from ww3....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Their involvement in Haiti is pretty damning.





Walterwhiter said:


> Let's keep in mind there may not be an election.....we are about a wet fart away from ww3....


icannot wait until this election is over and you two go back to being dumb at a lower volume.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now, is this shit being posted to bury the white water post that none of you have replied to?
> 
> Is it an uncomfortable truth?
> 
> Feel free to answer, if you are capable


They post the porn to get guys uncomfortable to the point of leaving the thread.

It means they are uncomfortable with the thread's existence.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They post the porn to get guys uncomfortable to the point of leaving the thread.
> 
> It means they are uncomfortable with the thread's existence.


this will surely shut down the thread then:


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Let's keep in mind there may not be an election.....we are about a wet fart away from ww3....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

5000!

penis.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Its rather funny ,these democrat supporters even think she has a chance of winning.
> And to be the first women in office. Not going to happen she has just to much Dirt on her plate.
> 
> any other person with that much dirt would never of gotten this close just shows how much money can buy
> ...


 Heartless bitch vs compassionate strong and independent woman with a strong moral compass?

Khaleesi would win in a landslide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Heartless bitch vs compassionate strong and independent woman with a strong moral compass?
> 
> Khaleesi would win in a landslide.


you're replying to a holocaust denier on his 8th sock puppet account.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't know, i think ?? many Hillary supporters will re think when the time comes to actually vote
> 
> This is a scandal in the makings as it is and many do not even see it .
> you ever wonder why Obama endorsed Hillary ??? he is also on the chopping blocks
> ...


Obama was emailing Hillary's private server. The state dept and DOJ were contacting Hillary's staff while her and her staff were under investigation to warn her of coming events in the investigation.

Hillary's staff emailed eachother over which emails to turn over and if they could hold back the ones from obama.

#podestaemails #podestaemails2 #podestaemails3 #podestaemails4

All the way to most recent #podestaemails8 and #podestaemails9 tomorrow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> the us has been funding Isis for years


So has saudi arabia and qatar. Donors to Clinton foundation.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Fuck this inane thread; Hil is already president and anyone with a working *brain* knows this. Next!

On to far more *important* matters, namely these amazing men that have left this life to be met up with next time around:


----------



## NLXSK1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Like I would listen to you.


I am surprised you dont have uncle buck on ignore by now...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Like I would listen to you.


are you gonna say it was rigged when trump loses?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I am surprised you dont have uncle buck on ignore by now...


He is amusing at times. Like a feisty kitten.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is amusing at times. Like a feisty kitten.


Him and his 12 sock puppets are mentally disturbed. When you like your own posts... well....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Him and his 12 sock puppets are mentally disturbed. When you like your own posts... well....


cool conspiracy theory. you are so persecuted.


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Him and his 12 sock puppets are mentally disturbed. When you like your own posts... well....



Oh, is somebody butt hurt , because you don't get enough likes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Him and his 12 sock puppets are mentally disturbed. When you like your own posts... well....


They aren't socks. They are merely the only company he hasnt driven off. 

They seem to think alike because they do. 
They're all a bunch of shallow hateful people who get triggered by words and ignore actions.

That is what the left wants. Hyper sensitive and easy to control voters.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They aren't socks. They are merely the only company he hasnt driven off.
> 
> They seem to think alike because they do.
> They're all a bunch of shallow hateful people who get triggered by words and ignore actions.
> ...


are you still in denial about hillary's massive lead right now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you gonna say it was rigged when trump loses?


I'm gonna batten down the hatches if he loses. I've seen what happened to europe and I see how our country is lashing out at russia and now yemen.

There will be endless wars with these establishment, donor-controlled politicians.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still in denial about hillary's massive lead right now?


Are you still in denial about wikileaks?

Do you still support ISIS?

Do you want the highest bidder to determine the direction of our country?


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

HC is still a lying piece of shit


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

winning won't change that


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna batten down the hatches if he loses. I've seen what happened to europe and I see how our country is lashing out at russia and now yemen.
> 
> There will be endless wars with these establishment, donor-controlled politicians.


i imagine it being tough to be ready for a war when youre broke


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> HC is still a lying piece of shit


thats.. president piece of shit


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

UH-oh, kiddies - either it's the Natty, or some posts are vanishing....gangrenous twats laying on the 'report' button ?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> HC is still a lying piece of shit


So are you.

go eat cake.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice to see testees has turned up

That's the full set of gobshites now

Gobshite bingo...full house


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So are you.
> 
> go eat cake.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

srh88 said:


> thats.. president piece of shit


probably. You say that like it's a good thing lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Nice to see testees has turned up
> 
> That's the full set of gobshites now
> 
> Gobshite bingo...full house


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Him and his 12 sock puppets are mentally disturbed. When you like your own posts... well....


Go burn a cross


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna batten down the hatches if he loses. I've seen what happened to europe and I see how our country is lashing out at russia and now yemen.
> 
> There will be endless wars with these establishment, donor-controlled politicians.


want to bet your account on it?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you still in denial about wikileaks?
> 
> Do you still support ISIS?
> 
> Do you want the highest bidder to determine the direction of our country?


you didn't answer the question about whether or not you are still in denial of clinton's insurmountable lead.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Publicly supporting a lying piece of shit

Cringeworthy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The milk's gone bad!


Not nearly as bad as Trump's campaign has gone


like a 12 year old driving a truck.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

So much for home of the fucking brave


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Lou either loves the uk or has a hard on for me

Move on Lou, I'm attracted to intellect, amongst other things


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> So much for home of the fucking brave





You failed your country, you should leave


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Oh Lou, I'm attracted to these things....


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Eh, they have a lot of gay porn

Whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you didn't answer the question about whether or not you are still in denial of clinton's insurmountable lead.


You never answer any questions. Gotta give respect to get respect.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

fair point


----------



## doublejj (Oct 15, 2016)

trump should be charged with sexual assault...


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Lou, you are too fucking thick to debate anything.

Keep making memes and false quotes champ

you've found your purpose in life


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

doublejj said:


> trump should be charged with sexual assault...


In all probability, yes


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Well that's almost the end of another night shift.
> 
> Thanks again to the trolls for keeping me entertained with your ignorance and stupidity




Did you remember to do your seven minute abbs exercise, lol .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> In all probability, yes



when you're done eating cake, grab the queen by the pussy


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Did you remember to do your seven minute abbs exercise, lol .


Thanks for asking...of to the gym shortly

Did you manage your 30 second wrist exercise?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Lou, you are too fucking thick to debate anything.
> 
> Keep making memes and false quotes champ
> 
> you've found your purpose in life


Remember when we hanged your great great great great great grandfather?

his neck didn't break, we fucked that up. sorry.


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> when you're done eating cake, grab the queen by the pussy


Not too smart you are you...I see how you've found like-minded feebles to play with


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Thanks for asking...of to the gym shortly
> 
> Did you manage your 30 second wrist exercise?



Yes ! Big lous memes had me off quicker than normal


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

I can see you are all hard for each other.

sweet


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

simple things amuse simple minds


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> I can see you are all hard for each other.
> 
> sweet



Just don't tell anyone.... Kind of a secret


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Just don't tell anyone.... Kind of a secret


No worries


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Now...follow this
> 
> IF (as reported by the BBC) these two candidates are the least popular in history, your electoral system is failing you.


Umm. poor logic that. One does not prove the other. 

Howeeeever, I agree with your last line.


Rizlared said:


> Laughable


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Umm. poor logic that. One does not prove the other.
> 
> Howeeeever, I agree with your last line.





Fogdog said:


> Umm. poor logic that. One does not prove the other.
> 
> Howeeeever, I agree with your last line.


Poor logic...to you


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Publicly supporting a lying piece of shit
> 
> Cringeworthy


hillary is the most honest candidate in america besides obama.

trump is the most prolific liar to ever run for office.

sorry about facts, retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You never answer any questions. Gotta give respect to get respect.


i'll take that as you're still in denial.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'll take that as you're still in denial.


You missed me. Admit it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You missed me. Admit it.


i just want to see your meltdown when trump loses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you still in denial about wikileaks?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 15, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> Poor logic...to you


You make an if - then statement that isn't true.
_
If the polls show low favorability for both candidates

then the electoral system failed._

There are no "popularity" statistics . There are favorability and unfavorability ratings. Is that what you are referring to?

Favorable/unfavorable Those metrics are used to predict outcomes in an election. Favorable/unfavorable ratings don't predict that a successful candidate will be any good. Success or failure of the electoral system depends on whether or not it produced a good president. 

We've had wildly high favorability ratings on successful candidates and they sucked as President. GW Bush for instance. Pretty much everybody saw his presidency as a failure to some degree. Guess what happened in 2000 when the electoral process produced GW. The electoral process produced a president who failed and a large percentage of the left did not vote. Thus disproving just about everything you said.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3805985


Lol.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 15, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm gonna batten down the hatches if he loses. I've seen what happened to europe and I see how our country is lashing out at russia and now yemen.
> 
> There will be endless wars with these establishment, donor-controlled politicians.


I don't think USA will be starting any wars anytime soon there military structure is falling apart.
Obama made sure of that , China Russia are unloading US treasury bonds soon other countries will follow .

You need money to start a war and truth is 
federal payment records found that the government is still making monthly payments to relatives of Civil War veterans — 148 years after the conflict ended. lol

At the 10 year anniversary of the start of the Iraq war, more than $40 billion a year are going to compensate veterans and survivors from the Spanish-American War from 1898, World War I and II, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the two Iraq campaigns and the Afghanistan conflict. And those costs are rising rapidly.
And with countries now not lending America money what does this mean ??? economic horror in next few years ..

The saying goes corner a pit bull an poke it it will tear you apart shortly ..
Kinda whats happening in Ukraine presently
Nato pushing Russia in a corner ??? now Russia addedt 40 ballistic Nuclear weapons pointing west ward kinda puts a real scare into the scenario..

Can only push for so long before someone says Fuck this .
Like Russia is ,, Now i know both sides lose, least that is what we think right ???
Think about it USA nukes are stuck in the 70's Russia's nukes are newer and way more devastating google average american balistic nuke in ki size or TNT equivalent
Russia's nukes are like 100 times up to 1000 times more destructive who wins ????

Could it be the winner is the first one to get them off the ground and blow the incoming before they reach you Well that is what Russia can do remember Russia rocket or cruise missile tech is 15 - 20 years ahead of USA's there missiles are mach 23 lol
Again google fastest american missile  

On paper, newer, more complicated, more fearsome weapons comprise Russia's nuclear arsenal. Russia'sRS-24 Yars Intercontinental ballistic missile(ICBM), introduced in the mid 2000s, can strike anywhere in the US with what some report to be ten independently targetable nuclear warheads.

These ten warheads would reenter the earth's atmosphere at hypersonic speeds, around 5 miles a second.China has developed a similar platform, and the US simply has no way to defend against a salvo of such devastating nukes.

In comparison, the US's Minuteman III ICBMalso reenters the atmosphere at hypersonic speeds, but carries just one warhead, and was introduced in the 1970s. now try defending 1000's of war heads lol 

US really can't defend against Russia's most advanced, diabolical nuclear weapons as "the problem is just that the math never works."

A Russian nuclear ICBM would blast into orbit, turn around, break into individual reentry vehicles, and drive towards their individual targets at Mach 23. The US simply can't afford or design a system that would destroy ten nuclear warheads traveling at those mind-bending speed toward the the US.

"[The US has] never scaled a missile defense to the size of a Russian attack. It sounds like a really great idea on paper, but when you’re looking at 1000 warheads… 100 times more destructive then our pay loads 

USA does this putting a missile on a pin point target Russia on other hand 
AS SEEN IN SYRIA will destroy it all civilians and all they dont fuck around WAR IS WAR


----------



## testiclees (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't think USA will be starting any wars anytime soon there military structure is falling apart.
> Obama made sure of that , China Russia are unloading US treasury bonds soon other countries will follow .
> 
> You need money to start a war and truth is
> ...



You getting cleaned out by enema? @Illinois Enema Bandit 
you're tripping if you imagine anyone is gonna read those turds. 
your stench is unacceptable


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't think USA will be starting any wars anytime soon there military structure is falling apart.
> Obama made sure of that , China Russia are unloading US treasury bonds soon other countries will follow .
> 
> You need money to start a war and truth is
> ...



whack job wing nut who has no clue whatsoever about defense capabilities.


that shit you read on the internet is shit on the internet. you aren't in the loop.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> I don't think USA will be starting any wars anytime soon there military structure is falling apart.
> Obama made sure of that , China Russia are unloading US treasury bonds soon other countries will follow .
> 
> You need money to start a war and truth is
> ...


This presidential campaign season has brought out the best and brightest. Yours was a triumph of logic. Right up there with Mad Magazine's I-Spy cartoons.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are the ones in denial. His crowds are getting bigger. Hillary's tactics and business is on display for the world.
> 
> #podestaemails #ripjournalism
> 
> View attachment 3805897


Good highlighter work!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Their involvement in Haiti is pretty damning.


And all those murders!







Snopes has been widely discredited.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You missed me. Admit it.


At least show uncle buck your toes.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 16, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They seem to think alike because they do.


Hmmm, i never thought of it this way. Very good point.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> whack job wing nut who has no clue whatsoever about defense capabilities.
> 
> 
> that shit you read on the internet is shit on the internet. you aren't in the loop.


Americans have short memories. Russians don’t. It’s only been 25 years since the Wall came down, but in Russia’s mind the Cold War didn’t end. If Russia’s invasion of Ukraine isn’t enough of a heads-up, then maybe their new generation of tactical nuclear weapons is.

Russia's tactical nukes are now better than both ours and NATO’s. NATO member countries have only 260 older tactical weapons. Sited in Germany, Italy, Belgium, the Netherlands and Turkey, the U.S. has 200 nuclear bombs with an overall capacity of 18 megatons. France has 60 atomic bombs.

The US has 300 tactical B-61 bombs on its own territory, but this does not touch the imbalance. The United States cannot improve this situation as we have destroyed many of our Cold War tactical nuclear missiles, land-based missiles and sea-based Tomahawk cruise missiles. And we pinned ourselves with our own treaties. The recent START 3 treaty was overwhelmingly favorable to Russia.

Russia has developed long-range cruise missiles of a new generation that will soon be deployed on submarines of the Black Sea Fleet and missile ships of the Caspian Flotilla.

The U.S. State Department admitted as much ina reportpublished at the beginning of September, stating that Russia has passed us in nuclear weapons capability for the first time in 40 years.

Letting our nuclear arsenal fall into disrepair is one thing (Washington Post), but allowing Russia to build a new strategic nuclear weapons force more advanced than ours is another thing altogether. And they even have a new generation of missiles.

So Russia does think it has the upper hand. And they might, if Putin and the hard-liners are willing to use force as much as they seem lately.

Maybe it’s just coincidental that Russia plans to send long-range bombers to the Gulf of Mexico “just for practice”. Russia has decided not to participate in scheduledjoint nuclear security effortswith the United States. Russia is boycotting a U.S.-hosted international security summit meeting in 2016.

When the heads-of-state gave Putin too much grief about the Ukraine at the G-20 meeting last week, he just got up and left.

The decline in U.S.-Russian relations is symptomatic of many things and can be dangerous as isolation can breed misinterpretations (NYTimes). Russia views our Congress as weak and ineffective, hamstringing our Commander-in-Chief. Russia is paranoid that they themselves will be seen as weak. And Kremlin hard-liners are reticent about letting U.S. experts into their nuclear sites.

Which would be bad enough if our weapons actually worked well and were ready if we ever needed them.

Lets hope them floppy disks still work


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Americans have short memories. Russians don’t. It’s only been 25 years since the Wall came down, but in Russia’s mind the Cold War didn’t end. If Russia’s invasion of Ukraine isn’t enough of a heads-up, then maybe their new generation of tactical nuclear weapons is.
> 
> Russia's tactical nukes are now better than both ours and NATO’s. NATO member countries have only 260 older tactical weapons. Sited in Germany, Italy, Belgium, the Netherlands and Turkey, the U.S. has 200 nuclear bombs with an overall capacity of 18 megatons. France has 60 atomic bombs.
> 
> ...


----------



## testiclees (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Lets hope them floppy disks still work


*Cringe, flush *, if your floppy penis worked you could JO for real instead of beating off in this thread, pussy.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> At least show uncle buck your toes.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Americans have short memories. Russians don’t. It’s only been 25 years since the Wall came down, but in Russia’s mind the Cold War didn’t end. If Russia’s invasion of Ukraine isn’t enough of a heads-up, then maybe their new generation of tactical nuclear weapons is.
> 
> Russia's tactical nukes are now better than both ours and NATO’s. NATO member countries have only 260 older tactical weapons. Sited in Germany, Italy, Belgium, the Netherlands and Turkey, the U.S. has 200 nuclear bombs with an overall capacity of 18 megatons. France has 60 atomic bombs.
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3806321


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

To me i do not care either way but most everyone is brain washed in thinking its all good not only is your moral falling apart so is your country as a whole 

The Once super power is no longer and the truth of you being actually weak has shown its self over and over 

Facts that is what its all about right ??? but meme away and run from the truth again i don't care Nukes are not pointed my way 

America’s military is dangerously weak and unprepared today, and it’s not getting better. At least that’s what top military leaders told Congress recently. Unfortunately, the testimony of these top generals and admirals did not get the attention it deserved.

For the last 15 years, the United States military has not prepared for conflict with a near peer competitor like Russia or China. General Mark Milley, chief of staff of the Army,shared his worries with Congress, explaining that the Army would be able to handle a serious conflict but “not at a level that is appropriate for what the American people would expect to defend them.”

In other words, because soldiers are not adequately prepared, the U.S. Army would either be late to arrive to a conflict (due to more time for training) or they would send soldiers into harm’s way unprepared.

FACT 

The chief of Naval Operations, Admiral John Richardson, alsoadmittedthat there is “a readiness debt that we have had difficulty pulling out of or even making progress on as the funding levels are what they are and the security environment continues to put demands on the force.”

Almost two decades of conflict and years of budget constraints have taken their toll on the military, both in terms of deferred modernization and insufficient readiness

With your Government chopping every sector because of debt sorry your going to be left behind 

FACT 

Half of the Air Force’s combat forcesare insufficiently prepared for a high-end conflict. The Navy is forced to put more strain on its sailors and ships bydoing eight to ten month deployments, instead of the more manageable 6 months.

All Marine Corps aircraft eitherneed to be replaced or recapitalized. Not to mention, the Marines’ currentlevel of Class A mishaps is nearly double the ten year average. Neller confessed that “the simple fact is that we don’t have enough airplanes to meet the training requirements for the entire force.”

Last year, the former chairman of the Joint Chiefssaidthe planned defense budget was “the lower ragged edge of manageable risk need to execute our nation’s defense strategy.” The suggested base defense budget at the time was$573 billion. This year’s defense budget request is more than $20 billion lower.

If last year’s estimate was the lower ragged edge, this year’s budget request surely is below that edge of manageable risk.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

So yeah vote for Hillary and she will make sure more resources military spending is cut even more 

Trump has stated he will work on his borders meaning home land security saving you money in the long run rather then killaries invade steal and reek havoc on 3rd world countries you start wars with and even lose 

Ask your self a honest question what war have you ever in the history of USA won on your own ???


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> So yeah vote for Hillary and she will make sure more resources military spending is cut even more
> 
> Trump has stated he will work on his borders meaning home land security saving you money in the long run rather then killaries invade steal and reek havoc on 3rd world countries you start wars with and even lose
> 
> Ask your self a honest question what war have you ever in the history of USA won on your own ???



We won the civil war.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> We won the civil war.


 keep thinking that they teach you that in school haha no wonder lmao


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> keep thinking that they teach you that in school haha no wonder lmao


https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Americans have short memories. Russians don’t. It’s only been 25 years since the Wall came down, but in Russia’s mind the Cold War didn’t end. If Russia’s invasion of Ukraine isn’t enough of a heads-up, then maybe their new generation of tactical nuclear weapons is.
> 
> Russia's tactical nukes are now better than both ours and NATO’s. NATO member countries have only 260 older tactical weapons. Sited in Germany, Italy, Belgium, the Netherlands and Turkey, the U.S. has 200 nuclear bombs with an overall capacity of 18 megatons. France has 60 atomic bombs.
> 
> ...


Perhaps they are spending huge amounts to develop nuclear arms. A Trumpian sized yuuuuuuge waste because they will never be used. Perhaps they have really fast rockets, OK. If Russia is such a wonderful powerhouse, then why are their military forces in such a decrepit state?

So, how large is the Russian economy? Russia's GNP is 12th in the world, behind South Korea and ahead of Australia's -- big but not anything like the US, China, or Japan. 2015 GDP of the US is about 15 times that of Russia. Military spend as a percentage of GNP is about 5% for Russia and 3% for the US. US GDP grew 1.4% last year, has low inflation and unemployment has finally dropped to within a healthy range -- not good enough but not the disaster that Trump claims. 

Why is this important? Because the Russian economy is in decline and has been for several years now. In the past year, GNP has declined almost 4%, the Ruble lost 25% of its value and inflation runs 13%. In light of this, Putin is at odds with it's neighbor Ukraine, advancing military adventures in the Middle East and dealing with sanctions from the larger, healthier economies of the world due to it's annexation of Crimea.

Basically, Putin is putting on a great nationalist show for the Russian people to divert attention away from increasingly hard times. 

Not saying Russia isn't a great country. The people I've met from Russia were friendly, well educated and every bit the equal to anybody else I know. Russia also has great natural beauty and resources. The real problems in Russia lie in the health it's economy. The situation in that country can't remain where it is. At it's current rate of economic decline and high rate of military spend, the country will bleed out and become a second rate nation. Regardless of missiles with the speed of mach 6 gazillion.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> So yeah vote for Hillary and she will make sure more resources military spending is cut even more
> 
> Trump has stated he will work on his borders meaning home land security saving you money in the long run rather then killaries invade steal and reek havoc on 3rd world countries you start wars with and even lose
> 
> Ask your self a honest question what war have you ever in the history of USA won on your own ???


Tl;Dr

Aint nobody got time for that.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

Another FACT "You know, every time you have some sort of violent crime or mass killing, you can almost see the media salivating, hoping, hoping desperately that the murderer happens to be a Republican, so they can use it to try to paint their political enemies. Now listen, here’s the simple and undeniable fact. The overwhelming majority of violent criminals are Democrats. The media doesn’t report that."

For instance, in New York, about one-third of felons released from prison registered to vote after their release. Of those, about 62 percent registered as Democrats and 9 percent registered as Republicans, with 26 percent registering as independents or with other parties.

In North Carolina, about a quarter of those who were released registered after their release. Of those, 52 percent registered as Democrats, 19 percent as Republicans and 22 percent as independents or with other parties.

And in New Mexico, 41 percent of those who were released registered to vote. Of those, 55 percent registered as Democrats, 10 percent as Republicans and 18 percent as independents or with other parties.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

Drone wars.

The media also loves to make them stoners. Never talk about any prescription drugs or alcohol. So unbiased.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> To me i do not care either way but most everyone is brain washed in thinking its all good not only is your moral falling apart so is your country as a whole
> 
> The Once super power is no longer and the truth of you being actually weak has shown its self over and over
> 
> ...





Twilightbud said:


> So yeah vote for Hillary and she will make sure more resources military spending is cut even more
> 
> Trump has stated he will work on his borders meaning home land security saving you money in the long run rather then killaries invade steal and reek havoc on 3rd world countries you start wars with and even lose
> 
> Ask your self a honest question what war have you ever in the history of USA won on your own ???





Twilightbud said:


> keep thinking that they teach you that in school haha no wonder lmao




Who do you belong to, you poor deluded sock?


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

Democrats favorite song give me a amen


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

I lost faith in the system after working all summer as a 10 year old going door to door to get Nixon elected.
I was so proud when he won by a landslide.
Then - He could not tell a truth.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 16, 2016)

ELECTION 2016
*Peak Trump Madness: With a Month to Go, Donald Trump's Supporters Descend Into Conspiracy-Theory Insanity*
Trump fanboy theories: Jews released the Billy Bush tape, the FBI's in league with Hillary and Oprah is the devil.
_By_ _Heather Digby Parton_ / Salon
_October 13, 2016_

http://www.alternet.org/election-2016/donald-trump-supporters-conspiracy-theories

_______________________________


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Another FACT "You know, every time you have some sort of violent crime or mass killing, you can almost see the media salivating, hoping, hoping desperately that the murderer happens to be a Republican, so they can use it to try to paint their political enemies. Now listen, here’s the simple and undeniable fact. The overwhelming majority of violent criminals are Democrats. The media doesn’t report that."
> 
> For instance, in New York, about one-third of felons released from prison registered to vote after their release. Of those, about 62 percent registered as Democrats and 9 percent registered as Republicans, with 26 percent registering as independents or with other parties.
> 
> ...


This should make you happy. Democrats are on the decline.


----------



## Twilightbud (Oct 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> ELECTION 2016
> *Peak Trump Madness: With a Month to Go, Donald Trump's Supporters Descend Into Conspiracy-Theory Insanity*
> Trump fanboy theories: Jews released the Billy Bush tape, the FBI's in league with Hillary and Oprah is the devil.
> _By_ _Heather Digby Parton_ / Salon
> ...



Rumor has it Trump is asking for drug test before next debate haha lets see how p up your healthy Hillary is she sure appears all perked up at beginning then at the end falling asleep


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> Rumor has it Trump is asking for drug test before next debate haha lets see how p up your healthy Hillary is she sure appears all perked up at beginning then at the end falling asleepView attachment 3806406


Wow, such a convincing argument. The only way that Clinton could have made him look completely unprepared and unqualified for the job in the first debate or make him look like a looming menacing figure also unprepared and unqualified in the second debate is if Clinton were on drugs. It couldn't actually be true that Trump is unprepared, a looming angry lout who is not qualified to be president.. Oh no, it's always somebody else's fault.

This election is rigged. Trump cannot be losing due to not being qualified for the job or has policies that most people in this country disagree with. Nooooo, it's the media, it's Clinton taking drugs, it's criminals recruited while in prison to be Democrats, it's anything but the fact that the US saw Trump and his policies for what they are and said nope.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 16, 2016)

[QUOTE="Fogdog, post: 13050970, member: 889677"
*This election is rigged. Trump cannot be losing due to not being qualified for the job or has policies that most people in this country disagree with. Nooooo, it's the media, it's Clinton taking drugs, it's criminals recruited while in prison to be Democrats, it's anything but the fact that the US saw Trump and his policies for what they are and said nope. *
[/QUOTE] WORTH REPEATING
*This election is rigged. Trump cannot be losing due to not being qualified for the job or has policies that most people in this country disagree with. Nooooo, it's the media, it's Clinton taking drugs, it's criminals recruited while in prison to be Democrats, it's anything but the fact that the US saw Trump and his policies for what they are and said nope. *


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> So yeah vote for Hillary and she will make sure more resources military spending is cut even more
> 
> Trump has stated he will work on his borders meaning home land security saving you money in the long run rather then killaries invade steal and reek havoc on 3rd world countries you start wars with and even lose
> 
> Ask your self a honest question what war have you ever in the history of USA won on your own ???


a holocaust denier on his 9th account is telling us to vote for trump.

that is the state of this race right now.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 16, 2016)

Twilightbud said:


> To me i do not care either way but most everyone is brain washed in thinking its all good not only is your moral falling apart so is your country as a whole
> 
> The Once super power is no longer and the truth of you being actually weak has shown its self over and over
> 
> ...


FPL;DR

Flaming pie liked; didn't read


----------



## GroDank101 (Oct 16, 2016)

Make America Safe Again. Vote Trump / Pence 2016.

Hillary chose not to tell Americans the truth. She chose to lie about Benghazi because Libya was supposed to be a major success for the obama white house and the clinton state department.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 16, 2016)

Both Clinton and Trump have Jewish Grand Kids


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

Highly likely that assange is assasinated. They just cut his internet and there have been threats made.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Highly likely that assange is assasinated. They just cut his internet and there have been threats made.


He doesn't stand a chance. Neither did my cat.

He should get T Mobile.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Highly likely that assange is assasinated. They just cut his internet and there have been threats made.


darn. i was hoping for a good risotto recipe and this seemed like my best shot.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> darn. i was hoping for a good risotto recipe and this seemed like my best shot.


Her Sloppy Joes are famous


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> darn. i was hoping for a good risotto recipe and this seemed like my best shot.


How often do you daydream about fingerbanging infants?

Perhaps it is a good thing that you can't have any children.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Highly likely that assange is assasinated. They just cut his internet and there have been threats made.


there is a drone with his name on it somewhere....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How often do you daydream about fingerbanging infants?
> 
> Perhaps it is a good thing that you can't have any children.


meanwhile, your buddy and fellow trump supporter with the neo nazi tattoo admitted to being a rapist.

anything to say about that?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> darn. i was hoping for a good risotto recipe and this seemed like my best shot.


I made it last night but we called it Podestto.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> meanwhile, your buddy and fellow trump supporter with the neo nazi tattoo admitted to being a rapist.
> 
> anything to say about that?


I can say I find you disgusting, obscene liar.

Your opinion of people means little to me.

Quid Pro Quo with State and DOJ. FBI just released documents confirming it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quid Pro Quo


Es stultior asino.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I can say I find you disgusting, obscene liar.
> 
> Your opinion of people means little to me.
> 
> Quid Pro Quo with State and DOJ. FBI just released documents confirming it.


maybe that will reverse the 12 point deficit your hero finds himself in.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe that will reverse the 12 point deficit your hero finds himself in.


The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM.

Try to keep up with the Wikileaks, buck.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 17, 2016)

Rigged Elections!

Skewed Polls!

MSM!

(same old lame excuses, different election)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 17, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Rigged Elections!
> 
> Skewed Polls!
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM.
> 
> Try to keep up with the Wikileaks, buck.


goddamn, do you have any idea how brainwashed you are?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> goddamn, do you have any idea how brainwashed you are?


My mind is free. You are the one wrapped up in a lie.

Hillary can't be trusted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

"The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM."

you understand that's an anti-semitic conspiracy theory, right?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> "The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM."
> 
> you understand that's an anti-semitic conspiracy theory, right?


You realize Islam is antisemitic, right?

You realize that wanting to wipe Israel from the face of the earth is antisemitism, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You realize Islam is antisemitic, right?
> 
> You realize that wanting to wipe Israel from the face of the earth is antisemitism, right?


so let me see if i have this right.

you are admitting that you've been brainwashed into parroting anti-semitic conspiracy theories.

muslims are bad and we should not let them in because they are anti-semitic.

but you are anti-semitic, and we should listen to what you have to believe.

gee, pie. go ahead and have it both ways.

eat cake, lose weight.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary can't be trusted.


This argument would be so much more effective if she were running against literally anyone else on earth.


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You realize Islam is antisemitic, right?
> 
> You realize that wanting to wipe Israel from the face of the earth is antisemitism, right?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 17, 2016)

doublejj said:


> there is a drone with his name on it somewhere....


You gotta love the trump people though. Talking about the countries safety then praising someone who is known for leaking military information


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM.
> 
> Try to keep up with the Wikileaks, buck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so let me see if i have this right.
> 
> you are admitting that you've been brainwashed into parroting anti-semitic conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...


Lol. Globalism is not a jewish concept.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. Globalism is not a jewish concept.


"The globalists are in coordination with Hillary's campaign and they own the MSM."

^^^this is the textbook definition of an anti-semitic conspiracy theory.

source: i know a whole bunch of jews. also, have a good brain and say a lot of things.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3807685


Oh boy, more colorful text.


what's it say, what's it say?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3807685


"Hillary Clinton meets in secret with international banks to plot the destruction of U.S. sovereignty.”

do you believe this?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Oh boy, more colorful text.
> 
> 
> what's it say, what's it say?


I find it odd that you spend a good bit of time on a discussion website telling people what you have not read...

Seems counter productive...


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I find it odd that you spend a good bit of time on a discussion website telling people what you have not read...
> 
> Seems counter productive...


So are all those dots


----------



## NLXSK1 (Oct 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So are all those dots


I like dots..... I dont like you.....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I like dots..... I dont like you.....



Have you seen the new poll?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I like dots..... I dont like you.....



Better than the other Trump tard that likes the question????marks????


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 19, 2016)

#podestaemails


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails
> View attachment 3809453


Your candidate is done but he will have some bullshit to sell you on Nov. 29.

#danceonaforkPie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809559 View attachment 3809560


Trump said last night that he will get rid of all the bad drug dealers, the bad bad drug dealers. My question would be what would he do with the good drug dealers ?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809559 View attachment 3809560


Wow. Wait until the kids see this. 
Do you have any info on ceiling fans?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

It's really funny that @Flaming Pie engages in the most ridiculous conspiracy theories she can find if they suit her racist screed, yet tries to descredit an obvious Russian attemp to influence our election.

I can only imagine her stuck-pig protestations if the shoe were on the other foot.

People who betray their country suck. Trump sucks. Enjoy your survival rations, bigly.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809559 View attachment 3809560


Now lets compare this to Donalds...oh wait


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Corrupt AND incompetant! Dropping info (that is likely classified) on live television!

Disgraceful.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809679
> Corrupt AND incompetant! Dropping info (that is likely classified) on live television!
> 
> Disgraceful.


But it's OK for Russian hackers to influence elections.

Perfectly OK. Because it would be good to get along with them. Trump gets along with them. 

So did Lee Harvey Oswald. He had a Russian wife too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

#podestaemails13 are revealing. Cant wait for 14. They saved the "best" for last.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But it's OK for Russian hackers to influence elections.
> 
> Perfectly OK. Because it would be good to get along with them. Trump gets along with them.
> 
> So did Lee Harvey Oswald. He had a Russian wife too.


You are so scared of the truth. 

Hillary will start a war with Russia. We dont need to be fighting with Russia. 

Hillary has turned the Democrats into warmongers.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump said last night that he will get rid of all the bad drug dealers, the bad bad drug dealers. My question would be what would he do with the good drug dealers ?


He said he would leave mj up to states.

He is talking about heroin and meth. ICE endorsed him and border patrol endorsed him.

Time to get aboard the train.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are so scared of the truth.
> 
> Hillary will start a war with Russia. We dont need to be fighting with Russia.
> 
> Hillary has turned the Democrats into warmongers.


You don't know what truth is. Trump lies 80% of the time. You believe him.

case closed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> It's really funny that @Flaming Pie engages in the most ridiculous conspiracy theories she can find if they suit her racist screed, yet tries to descredit an obvious Russian attemp to influence our election.
> 
> I can only imagine her stuck-pig protestations if the shoe were on the other foot.
> 
> People who betray their country suck. Trump sucks. Enjoy your survival rations, bigly.


Conspiracy! RACIST! Russians!


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2016)

I won't be walked into a cattle car.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You don't know what truth is. Trump lies 80% of the time. You believe him.
> 
> case closed.


If you pulled your head out of the sand you might realize how little you actually know.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I won't be walked into a cattle car.


Cattle car? You are aware that we have a government agency that deports people already right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said he would leave mj up to states.



He said he grabs them by the pussy. Part of the truthful 20%.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you pulled your head out of the sand you might realize how little you actually know.


change your aluminum foil hat. it lets the edges of the pie burn.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 20, 2016)

Whose fault is it those emails were hackable again?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You don't know what truth is. Trump lies 80% of the time. You believe him.
> 
> case closed.


I've long since given up on any sort of *serious *discussion, man....she's either an ACE-level troll (paid?) or in desperate need of a comprehensive drug workup/hospitalization.

Sort of like an Aboriginal man spinning yarns and offering fantastical 'opinions' while never having left his small, remote village, eh?
~ 'Pie: Highly respected world traveler and renowned expert on international cultural affairs' ~


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809559 View attachment 3809560


Democrat math says that equals 90% to "charity"


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> But it's OK for Russian hackers to influence elections.
> 
> Perfectly OK. Because it would be good to get along with them. Trump gets along with them.
> 
> So did Lee Harvey Oswald. He had a Russian wife too.


"17 agencies" said it was likely Russia was behind the hacks. Not that they "were". Another Hiliary lie.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said he would leave mj up to states.
> 
> He is talking about heroin and meth. ICE endorsed him and border patrol endorsed him.
> 
> Time to get aboard the train.


That train has derailed. Also by your answer I'm going to assume you did not watch the debate.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809679
> Corrupt AND incompetant! Dropping info (that is likely classified) on live television!
> 
> Disgraceful.


Because you and others are complete idiots for not already knowing that we have "launch-on-warning" capability, which details not only our time it takes to launch but also how long ICBMs takes to reach anywhere in the world.
This is not classified information. Trump supporters are pure idiots. Please give your child to a Hillary supporter to raise


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Meanwhile while Hillary " rests ," today after the brutal ass kicking the Donald served her corrupt ass with last night,the Donald flew to Ohio,got up bright n early,then attended another massive voter rally where he addressed thousands of Americans.

While Hillary rests & recovers the Donald dominates another days news cycle,in a lame attempt to tilt the news cycle our corrupt lame duck president gives a press conference,supposedly on healthcare,but turns out to be a failed attempt to change the news cycle from Trump giving Hillary a viscous beating at last nights debate .

I had so much fun watching Hillary go down in flames I can't help but listen to this song over & over,laughing 

Nina knocks it out of the park like Donald took Hillary's head off


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 20, 2016)

Are we gonna act like this dumb bitch didn't just tell the whole world that the nuke missile response time is 4 mins?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Are we gonna act like this dumb bitch didn't just tell the whole world that the nuke missile response time is 4 mins?


right? YOU.. could have sex 3 times before that missile launches. also, thats not classified info.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Remember when Al Gore refused to concede when there was evidence of voter fraud?

Alot of dirt can come out in the next couple weeks.

Trump has every right to demand investigations and recounts if more evidence comes to light.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Remember when Al Gore refused to concede when there was evidence of voter fraud?
> 
> Alot of dirt can come out in the next couple weeks.
> 
> Trump has every right to demand investigations and recounts if more evidence comes to light.


gore conceded then pulled it back when an automatic recount was ordered. then after he conceded again. totally different. if you just lost the opportunity to do the most important thing in your life and then you realize it could of been a fuck up that you lost. youre not going to be like.. nahhhhh just take it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Are we gonna act like this dumb bitch didn't just tell the whole world that the nuke missile response time is 4 mins?


They (MSM) say the whole world already knows it. 

I would say the bigger issue is the US announcing military actions months before planning to act. 

Alerting allies and governments involved is one thing, announcing it on live TV is another thing.

*cough* OBAMA *cough* Hillary *cough* John Kerry *cough*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> gore conceded then pulled it back when an automatic recount was ordered. then after he conceded again. totally different. if you just lost the opportunity to do the most important thing in your life and then you realize it could of been a fuck up that you lost. youre not going to be like.. nahhhhh just take it.


IF there is evidence of possible fraud it should be investigated before conceding.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> IF there is evidence of possible fraud it should be investigated before conceding.


i agree.. but trumps already bitchin and moaning this early. when he loses its going to be funny as fuck


----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Alot of dirt can come out in the next couple weeks.


On Trump, I'm sure there will be.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i agree.. but trumps already bitchin and moaning this early. when he loses its going to be funny as fuck


Because there is already evidence of fraud. Pew Research Polls. Project Veritas. Podesta emails.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> On Trump, I'm sure there will be.


Are you afraid to read the emails?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> On Trump, I'm sure there will be.


Just wait until he finally (and thankfully) croaks, we're going to hear a *flood* of shit from his own daughters, mark my words...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh look at this... Bernie's wife BEGGED him not to endorse Hillary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

*No, Hillary Clinton, The Supreme Court’s Heller Decision Wasn’t About Toddlers*
Hillary Clinton claimed the Heller decision was about toddlers. It was actually about whether a 66-year-old police officer had the right to keep a gun at home.

https://www.supremecourt.gov/oral_arguments/argument_transcripts/07-290.pdf


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you afraid to read the emails?


CNN has Mark Cuban of all people running block for Hillary's voter fraud crimes this morning ,they grabbed a shark tank idiot to " refute " video showing Hillary's election fraud


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> CNN has Mark Cuban of all people running block for Hillary's voter fraud crimes this morning ,they grabbed a shark tank idiot to " refute " video showing Hillary's election fraud


how many times has cuban gone bankrupt? how bout sued?
with the amount of money that dude got.. its not like he was bought lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> they grabbed an ACTUAL billionaire, Mark Cuban, to further shame my daddy Drumpf!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## captainmorgan (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Are you afraid to read the emails?


I read emails all the time,damn spam. When you clowns come up with a real crime let me know, you idiots have been crying wolf for too many years to take seriously.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how many times has cuban gone bankrupt? how bout sued?
> with the amount of money that dude got.. its not he was bought lol


the perfect " expert " on election fraud lmfao 

dudes a sports team owner not a political analyst or even an election law expert,he knows about as much about election law as a crackhead but they prop him up as an expert .

you really don't see how MSM has become totally corrupted ?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I read emails all the time,damn spam. When you clowns come up with a real crime let me know, you idiots have been crying wolf for too many years to take seriously.


the best part about their bullshit is.. think of all the older voters out there who arent constantly on youtube and reading conspiracy's. they are only getting what the media is telling them, its great lol.. thats a real nice sized chunk of repubes


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)

this thread has been fun but time for you trumptards to realize that hillary is gonna be trusted to run this country for the next 8 years.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> how many times has cuban gone bankrupt? how bout sued?
> with the amount of money that dude got.. its not he was bought lol


Compared to how many properties and businesses he has stakes in, he is doing pretty well. 

http://www.investopedia.com/updates/donald-trump-companies/
Donald Trump has dabbled in an array of businesses from bottled water to luxury hotels. The Republican candidate's 2016 personal financial-disclosure report is extensive and lists Trump as a trustee, president, chairman, or member for more than *530 entities*. Almost half of these companies listed have Trump's name as part of the company name. 

(How did Hillary go from dead broke to earning 10 million without selling a product? https://m.hrc.onl/secretary/10-documents/01-health-financial-records/Clinton_2015_Form_1040_with_Signature_Page.pdf)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> the perfect " expert " on election fraud lmfao
> 
> dudes a sports team owner not a political analyst or even an election law expert,he knows about as much about election law as a crackhead but they prop him up as an expert .
> 
> you really don't see how MSM has become totally corrupted ?


a successful business man though.. talking about a failed business man who is campaigning on the fact that he is a business man..


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Compared to how many properties and businesses he has stakes in, he is doing pretty well.
> 
> http://www.investopedia.com/updates/donald-trump-companies/
> Donald Trump has dabbled in an array of businesses from bottled water to luxury hotels. The Republican candidate's 2016 personal financial-disclosure report is extensive and lists Trump as a trustee, president, chairman, or member for more than *530 entities*. Almost half of these companies listed have Trump's name as part of the company name.
> ...


i know its tough for you to understand with you not having any money.. but...good business isnt taking risks and losing money. especially 1 billion in a year. sorry pie..you should probably go build a fall out shelter so you can hide from all the refugees that are moving into your back yard. you coward


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Compared to how many properties and businesses he has stakes in, he is doing pretty well.


hardly.
a rule of thumb of good business practice is to isolate personal wealth from corporate wealth.

the orange turd had to sell a jet and a yacht to cover casino losses.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


>



des·per·a·tion
ˌdespəˈrāSH(ə)n/
_noun_

a state of despair, typically one that results in rash or extreme behavior.
"she wrote to him *in desperation*"
synonyms: hopelessness, despair, distress; More


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i know its tough for you to understand with you not having any money.. but...good business isnt taking risks and losing money. especially 1 billion in a year. sorry pie..you should probably go build a fall out shelter so you can hide from all the refugees that are moving into your back yard. you coward


Intel has lost loads of money through acquisitions.

http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-is-probably-the-worst-aquirer-in-tech-history-2010-9
Intel spent over $11 billionbuying about 40 companies, and the vast majority of these acquisitions failed. In fact, of the 15 largest acquisitions in its history, Intel has shut down or sold off the acquired products in every single case (aside from Wind River which is too recent to include).

https://www.statista.com/topics/1877/intel/
According to Gartner, Intel’s semiconductor revenue was at just under 50 billion U.S. dollars in 2013

(investments fail. It happens in business.)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Bill is buddies with Epstien. Anything they accuse trump of, try looking at the same subject by substituting trump with bill or hillary.

They are liars.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Intel has lost loads of money through acquisitions.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-is-probably-the-worst-aquirer-in-tech-history-2010-9
> Intel spent over $11 billionbuying about 40 companies, and the vast majority of these acquisitions failed. In fact, of the 15 largest acquisitions in its history, Intel has shut down or sold off the acquired products in every single case (aside from Wind River which is too recent to include).
> ...


Are you just going to share everything you encounter from now on? Since all the pro-TRUMP sock puppets will be gone after the election, will you be gone too? Because nobody else cares Pie. Nobody cares. Your posts suck so bad.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill is buddies with Epstien. Anything they accuse trump of, try looking at the same subject by substituting trump with bill or hillary.
> 
> They are liars.


Bill Clinton 2016! 





this shirt must have the date wrong.. dammit


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you just going to share everything you encounter from now on? Since all the pro-TRUMP sock puppets will be gone after the election, will you be gone too? Because nobody else cares Pie. Nobody cares. Your posts suck so bad.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill is buddies with Epstien. Anything they accuse trump of, try looking at the same subject by substituting trump with bill or hillary.


bill didnt' make the girls wear a glove like trump did when they touched his schlong.

and bill was president a long time ago in case you weren't aware


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Intel has lost loads of money through acquisitions.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-is-probably-the-worst-aquirer-in-tech-history-2010-9
> Intel spent over $11 billionbuying about 40 companies, and the vast majority of these acquisitions failed. In fact, of the 15 largest acquisitions in its history, Intel has shut down or sold off the acquired products in every single case (aside from Wind River which is too recent to include).
> ...


can you list another billionaire who has that properties, products and other shit.. that lost a billion in a year?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Bill Clinton 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a pattern. Everything they accuse trump of, every attack, is manufactured by her staff. You can see it in the Podesta emails. 

A moderately intelligent person can do some quick reading and realize that Hillary and Bill are guilty of what they accuse others of.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Just _relax_, Pie. Sure, your daddy Drumpf has lost miserably, but rejoice -- The Clintons have always been BIG on social programs so your monthly welfare check and food stamps might even see an INCREASE!


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a pattern. Everything they accuse trump of, every attack, is manufactured by her staff. You can see it in the Podesta emails.
> 
> A moderately intelligent person can do some quick reading and realize that Hillary and Bill are guilty of what they accuse others of.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)

@trumptards:


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> can you list another billionaire who has that properties, products and other shit.. that lost a billion in a year?


11 billion is more than a billion, silly.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is a pattern. Everything they accuse trump of, every attack, is manufactured by her staff. You can see it in the Podesta emails.
> 
> A moderately intelligent person can do some quick reading and realize that Hillary and Bill are guilty of what they accuse others of.


a moderately intelligent person doesnt have moldy plants, no job and a family to take care of but still waste their time on wikileaks


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> True story, bro.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just _relax_, Pie. Sure, your daddy Drumpf has lost miserably, but rejoice -- The Clintons have always been BIG on social programs so your monthly welfare check and food stamps might even see an INCREASE!
> 
> View attachment 3809862


I don't qualify for welfare. Income too high now. Try again.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 11 billion is more than a billion, silly.


intel? intels running for president? intels not a billionaire. make sure you get out to vote on the 28th!


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I barely qualify for welfare. My "murderous, rapist, drug dealing" husband recently picked up a few night shifts at Denny's, so that extra $175 per month will come in very handy!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> a moderately intelligent person doesnt have moldy plants, no job and a family to take care of but still waste their time on wikileaks


Shit happens. Losses happen when you have your equipment fail.

Being a mother is a job. Why do you think you have to pay for childcare? Those people don't do it for funsies. 

Being a student is like a job. College papers are no joke. Taking a break right now to check in with you clowns.

I also have to manage a house, yard, and grow for four patients.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Dankistino said:


>


You mean the Federal system that brought our educational standards lower than most other developed nations? 

Department of Education?


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 20, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Are you just going to share everything you encounter from now on? Since all the pro-TRUMP sock puppets will be gone after the election, will you be gone too? Because nobody else cares Pie. Nobody cares. Your posts suck so bad.


not everyone who is a non hillary supporter is pro trump.as far as the sock puppets goes,it seems as tho most "pro-trump" puppets (your words)talk growing and grow.unlike a lot of pro hillary members on here. you saying "nobody cares.your posts suck so bad."is hilarious.yeah right, you guys respond to every single one of pie's posts!!who are the "retards" ?(your words,I think that word is cheap,lazy and disgusting)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens. Losses happen when you have your equipment fail.
> 
> Being a mother is a job. Why do you think you have to pay for childcare? Those people don't do it for funsies.
> 
> ...


they like moldy plants too? being a mother is what you have to do, when you have a child. if you had a job you'd be able to pay for child care. being a student is a job too? how much are you making a week off that?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

Also it is everyone's civic duty to remain informed and vote intelligently. 

Hillary can't be trusted. She is two-faced, vicious, and likely a sociopath.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> not everyone who is a non hillary supporter is pro trump.as far as the sock puppets goes,it seems as tho most "pro-trump" puppets (your words)talk growing and grow.unlike a lot of pro hillary members on here. you saying "nobody cares.your posts suck so bad."is hilarious.yeah right, you guys respond to every single one of pie's posts!!who are the "retards" ?(your words,I think that word is cheap,lazy and disgusting)


im pretty sure everyone in here is a grower.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 11 billion


not even close. he forgot to subtract his debt to russian and chinese banks. accounting 101


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't qualify for welfare. Income too high now. Try again.





Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens. Losses happen when you have your equipment fail.
> 
> Being a mother is a job. Why do you think you have to pay for childcare? Those people don't do it for funsies.
> 
> ...


what income?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> not everyone who is a non hillary supporter is pro trump.as far as the sock puppets goes,it seems as tho most "pro-trump" puppets (your words)talk growing and grow.unlike a lot of pro hillary members on here. you saying "nobody cares.your posts suck so bad."is hilarious.yeah right, you guys respond to every single one of pie's posts!!who are the "retards" ?(your words,I think that word is cheap,lazy and disgusting)


If you wanna 'date' with Pie THIS badly, just ask! Sheeeesh....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> im pretty sure everyone in here is a grower.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also it is everyone's civic duty to remain informed and vote intelligently.
> 
> Hillary can't be trusted. She is two-faced, vicious, and likely a sociopath.


That's your take away after trump says he'll "keep us in suspense". How are you informed or intelligent? Youre a numb robot.

"The Republican candidate reinforced his comment at a rally in Delaware, Ohio, on Thursday, saying he would respect the result "if I win."

'"A concession isn't just an exercise in graciousness. It is an act of respect for the will of the American people, a respect that is every American leader's first responsibility." McCain


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> what income?


Her income that _we_ pay, via taxes, you know...


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Her income that _we_ pay, via taxes, you know...


well her husband got dishonorable discharge from the military, so you know hes doing big things


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well her husband got dishonorable discharge from the military, so you know hes doing big things


On account of him being a "murderous, drug dealing rapist", no doubt.








Wall.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> On account of him being a "murderous, drug dealing rapist", no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he must be one bad hombre


----------



## bearkat42 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also it is everyone's civic duty to remain informed and vote intelligently.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> he must be one bad hombre


Just think: If Mr. Drumpf's WALL (WALL) already existed, we wouldn't have to WORRY about "his kind"*.








*I'm sure _some_ of them are "good people", though. But that's not what they're sending US.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 20, 2016)

Now I understand Comey's "No reasonable prosecutor" line... 
Because it turns out Obama was sending emails to Hilary's server. No way the FBI would go after the PotUS.

https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/789188917736071169


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

bearkat42 said:


>


Dude, NOT cool - dox move! Take down that shot of Pie right now!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also it is everyone's civic duty to remain informed and vote intelligently.


And you'll be starting soon?


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Also it is everyone's civic duty to remain informed and vote intelligently.
> 
> Hillary can't be trusted. She is two-faced, vicious, and likely a sociopath.


She's also 100 percent going to be your next president. You can say whatever you want, its still going to happen.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well her husband got dishonorable discharge from the military, so you know hes doing big things


Wouldn't expect anything less from a drug dealing mexican, They're problematic to say the least.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Intel has lost loads of money through acquisitions.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/intel-is-probably-the-worst-aquirer-in-tech-history-2010-9
> Intel spent over $11 billionbuying about 40 companies, and the vast majority of these acquisitions failed. In fact, of the 15 largest acquisitions in its history, Intel has shut down or sold off the acquired products in every single case (aside from Wind River which is too recent to include).
> ...


So the same attitude in government is how we get lead contaminated water in Flint MI, the Iraq War, torture (hey, we took a risk and it didn't work out), letting banks self-manage credit default swaps and so forth. Business ventures can fail and the system absorbs the loss. Failure to maintain security was the root cause of 9-11. 

The very idea of running government like a business is dangerous and absurd.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The very idea of running government like a business is dangerous and absurd.


I'm actually shocked this isn't common knowledge. Even among the stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm actually shocked this isn't common knowledge. Even among the stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 20, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Now I understand Comey's "No reasonable prosecutor" line...
> Because it turns out Obama was sending emails to Hilary's server. No way the FBI would go after the PotUS.
> 
> https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/789188917736071169


derp


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> derp


Derpity derp da derp derp


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Derpity derp da derp derp


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3809978


Duhhhh derp


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Duhhhh derp


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

|

"mmmm- mm-mmm-mmm-mm-hmmmm"


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3809999 |
> 
> "mmmm- mm-mmm-mmm-mm-hmmmm"


Looks like that might be *me* standing next to him...I recognize my back hair pattern/color.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3809679
> Corrupt AND incompetant! Dropping info (that is likely classified) on live television!
> 
> Disgraceful.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails13 are revealing. Cant wait for 14. They saved the "best" for last.


good. baldrick can finally have his paella recipe.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You don't know what truth is. Trump lies 80% of the time. You believe him.
> 
> case closed.


in last night's debate, hillary had ZERO 'false' or 'mostly false' statements.

in contrast, trump has ZERO 'true' or 'mostly true' statements.

OUCH


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens. Losses happen when you have your equipment fail.
> 
> Being a mother is a job. Why do you think you have to pay for childcare? Those people don't do it for funsies.
> 
> ...


four plants at a time. you say it takes you two hours a day to tend to four little plants, and you still get mold.

sad, even for an unskilled welfare recipient.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Just _relax_, Pie. Sure, your daddy Drumpf has lost miserably, but rejoice -- The Clintons have always been BIG on social programs so your monthly welfare check and food stamps might even see an INCREASE!
> 
> View attachment 3809862


Oddly accurate.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 20, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> not everyone who is a non hillary supporter is pro trump.as far as the sock puppets goes,it seems as tho most "pro-trump" puppets (your words)talk growing and grow.unlike a lot of pro hillary members on here. you saying "nobody cares.your posts suck so bad."is hilarious.yeah right, you guys respond to every single one of pie's posts!!who are the "retards" ?(your words,I think that word is cheap,lazy and disgusting)


Women nazis are the worst.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> four plants at a time. you say it takes you two hours a day to tend to four little plants, and you still get mold.
> 
> sad, even for an unskilled welfare recipient.


Shit happens.

Still hanging your plants in the litter box room?

More than four. I also have other responsibilities in my grow area with clones, moms, composting, recycling, and pressing wax. I know it is hard for you to remember things. 

Maybe don't drink all six beers?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens.
> 
> Still hanging your plants in the litter box room?
> 
> ...


Maybe you should try a litter room. I heard litter absorbs moisture. Might help with your mold issue


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shit happens.
> 
> Still hanging your plants in the litter box room?
> 
> ...


so, have you accepted that it's over yet?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Over bigly


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 20, 2016)

More evidence of voter fraud.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More evidence of voter fraud.


*scrape the bottom of the barrel*. verb phrase. To use one's last and worst resources; be forced to desperate measures : He *scraped the bottom of the barrel *when he proposed that topic for his paper (1942+) The *Dictionary* of American Slang, Fourth Edition by Barbara Ann Kipfer, PhD. and Robert L. Chapman, Ph.D.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More evidence of voter fraud.


No, more evidence of insanity and un-American unwillingness to accept an election outcome.


maybe more towards insanity. you tell me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More evidence of voter fraud.


a highly (and deceptively) edited propaganda video from known fraudster james o'keefe, illegally funded with $10,000 fromt he trump foundation.

fucking dumb.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 23, 2016)

Drip, drip #podestaemails15


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Drip, drip #podestaemails15


drip drip...thats how things get moldy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Drip, drip #podestaemails15


30 years and the adventure continues.

More fun than Star Trek!


----------



## zeddd (Oct 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3810028


4 minute warning is definitive of a nuclear strike, I thought Hillary was confirming a widely held view known since I was a child in the 60 s, hardly top secret if some limey stoner knows it from birth


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Drip, drip #podestaemails15


better have a good vegetarian lasagna recipe.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Drip, drip #podestaemails15



Oh My God

I just read that Podesta called Bernie Sanders a doofus in one of the wikileaks emails.

(snicker)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 23, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh My God
> 
> I just read that Podesta called Bernie Sanders a doofus in one of the wikileaks emails.
> 
> (snicker)


did you read the part where they purposely rigged 2008 for obama to throw us off the scent of the 2016 rigging for hillary?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 23, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> did you read the part where they purposely rigged 2008 for obama to throw us off the scent of the 2016 rigging for hillary?


gasp

Fascinating


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

My rigging check came on Saturday. Thanks Hillary!


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My rigging check came on Saturday. Thanks Hillary!


She just sent me a dead cat.. nasty woman


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

This *thread* can't be trusted, ughhh...stupid thread, Pie; way to almost RUIN my online experience! 
I'll do what I _can_ to try and salvage this hideous abortion of a 'thread'....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Does pie vape?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Does pie vape?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3812664


I'm confused about the 'Vaporite' apparatus, though....Landwolf is blowing out thick smoke; is this done when 'vaping'?
(shrugs)


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm confused about the 'Vaporite' apparatus, though....Landwolf is blowing out thick smoke; is this done when 'vaping'?
> (shrugs)


I never liked those Vapes.. the desktop whip ones. Love bags though


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3812664


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'm confused about the 'Vaporite' apparatus, though....Landwolf is blowing out thick smoke; is this done when 'vaping'?
> (shrugs)


If you turn the temp way up, sure


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

He’s gone from Boy’s Club comics to Internet sensation to unwitting icon of the alt-right (wtf??). This frog deserves a break! Reclaim Pepe as the chill dude he really is.

May or may not be anatomically correct
The official licensed toy, by Matt Furie
11” head to bottom, 19” wingspan
______________________________

I'm asking him about a case discount....


----------



## srh88 (Oct 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3812670


Nice.. awesome shirt dude.. I still think I can build a livable treehouse in your plants


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 3812670


Are you one of my uncles??


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I never liked those Vapes.. the desktop whip ones. Love bags though


good idea. I could go for a bag or 3.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh shit, just made the connection @doublejj -- I saw a friggin FOREST in some of those other pics, man!

I bow in envy, sir.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 23, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Are you one of my uncles??


Is your side of the family still made at me?...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Is your side of the family still made at me?...


Furious, the family reunions have been a mess....


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 23, 2016)

LOOKS LIKE THEY RAN OUT OF THE ARM BANDS


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 23, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> LOOKS LIKE THEY RAN OUT OF THE ARM BANDS


Deplorables concert?


----------



## Justin-case (Oct 23, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3812732



A pussy when posting on rui


----------



## londonfog (Oct 23, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> LOOKS LIKE THEY RAN OUT OF THE ARM BANDS


In his defense, he does get his ass kicked regularly at school. This is his way to vent and be a part of something. Poor Dear.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 23, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3812732


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 23, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3812732


Your mom made that same expression when I flopped my chub & nuts in her face!


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 23, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> View attachment 3812732


The gun is cool. I was an NRA member in the 60's
the "scary" part is the deplorables using firearms to bolster their paranoia and ignorance.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 23, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> The gun is cool. I was an NRA member in the 60's
> the "scary" part is the deplorables using firearms to bolster their paranoia and ignorance.


I was issued a M4A2 with a 209B attachment but the 240B was definitely my fave


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Ohhhh shit, just made the connection @doublejj -- I saw a friggin FOREST in some of those other pics, man!
> 
> I bow in envy, sir.


it's alright Lou, we know you don't know what a pot plant looks like.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> it's alright Lou, we know you don't know what a pot plant looks like.


Look, I know you're not that bright, we *all* do, but you reread this post and hit 'send' anyhow, _really_? Some sort of attempt at *reverse* observational/ironic 'humor', or?

"_So then I says to the guy, I says HEY -- That's a STREETCAR not a CABBAGE!! HAW HAW!!"_
(Audience groans in unison/people begin shuffling towards the door.)

I know you are a bitter, shut-in nerdling with *zero* social skills/friends, but maybe stick with what you know: Soaking Pie's stockings and drawers in Woolite and staring wantonly out the window into the nearby schoolyard.
Yawwwwnnnnn


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> I was issued a M4A2 with a 209B attachment but the 240B was definitely my fave


Wait, hold up; the military/etc. permitted you to be around _weapons_? Huh. GO USA!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Look, I know you're not that bright, we *all* do, but you reread this post and hit 'send' anyhow, _really_? Some sort of attempt at *reverse* observational/ironic 'humor', or?
> 
> "_So then I says to the guy, I says HEY -- That's a STREETCAR not a CABBAGE!! HAW HAW!!"_
> (Audience groans in unison/people begin shuffling towards the door.)
> ...


MEOW!damn Lou, just bucking around (get it?)speaking of plants,how are yours?must be seedlings now.not sure if your "well respected"growing riu member/friends have told you or not,but you need to get light on them!they'll get leggy as hell on your windowsill and just fall over!
I ask because I care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Oh My God
> 
> I just read that Podesta called Bernie Sanders a doofus in one of the wikileaks emails.
> 
> (snicker)


I read that bernies wife begged bernie not to endorse hillary.

Must have been threatened. You dont stay married so long without considering your spouses pov. 

He was against hillary and was going to fight till the end. He spoke with obama and suddenly he changed his mind. Then he endorsed Hillary, to the surprise of his supporters and despair of his wife.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that bernies wife begged bernie not to endorse hillary.
> 
> Must have been threatened. You dont stay married so long without considering your spouses pov.
> 
> He was against hillary and was going to fight till the end. He spoke with obama and suddenly he changed his mind. Then he endorsed Hillary, to the surprise of his supporters and despair of his wife.


Ohhhh, Pie.....


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that bernies wife begged bernie not to endorse hillary.
> 
> Must have been threatened. You dont stay married so long without considering your spouses pov.
> 
> He was against hillary and was going to fight till the end. He spoke with obama and suddenly he changed his mind. Then he endorsed Hillary, to the surprise of his supporters and despair of his wife.


 Please tell me that you can see how flimsy your story is.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2016)

Let's all do the Trump Squirm. The latest dance to hit the clubs...


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that bernies wife begged bernie not to endorse hillary.


fixed
i read that trump's wife begged to vote for trump but she can't cause she's an illegal.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh snap! Directly connected to hillary. Double-blind indeed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> fixed
> i read that trump's wife begged to vote for trump but she can't cause she's an illegal.


Lol. Okay. She married a citizen. If she wasnt before, she is now.

Poor little duck.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Please tell me that you can see how flimsy your story is.


Its in the emails.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its in the emails.


You realize you are a cult member now, right?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lol. Okay. She married a orange racist. If she wasnt before, she is now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> You realize you are a cult member now, right?


please tell me she'll be drinking the Kool Aid Nov 9!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2016)

"Rigging the Election" the battle cry of the desperate is all that is. And from Republicans, of all people. Wow


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm gonna take an ipad to bed and marathon some Walking Dead while eating granola. Probably jerk off a couple times, as well.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

after Hillary's election do you think the Donald will pout & take his diplorables to a compound in central America where they can live like trumps?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I read that bernies wife begged bernie not to endorse hillary.
> 
> Must have been threatened. You dont stay married so long without considering your spouses pov.
> 
> He was against hillary and was going to fight till the end. He spoke with obama and suddenly he changed his mind. Then he endorsed Hillary, to the surprise of his supporters and despair of his wife.





Flaming Pie said:


> Its in the emails.


You don't think this story is flimsy? You accept it as absolute truth?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


too late I have already voted for Hillary....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> too late I have already voted for Hillary....


Don't care.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


You have a child. Lets talk about Donalds child care plan. What is it you like about it and how will it help your family ?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2016)

Your new home.......Trumptown Gyana Resort....


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Post this inane video from a *known* right wing loon a few MORE times, Pie -- It might suddenly make it *TRUE* if you wish hard enough and click your heels!

*_____________________*

*Hillary Clinton's lead in polls surges as campaign enters final stretch – live!*

*https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2016/oct/24/donald-trump-news-hillary-clinton-polls-president-2016*

*_____________________*

* *


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


From that u-tube video, the old white guy says: This sentence in the wikileaks email "proves Hillary herself is colluding with the super-pacs." and "100%, all needed to prove a crime was committed."

Please tell me that you find this story is flimsy.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Your new home.......Trumptown Gyana Resort....




Drumpfsters would have LOVED this guy! Same rhetoric, except Jim actually had a functioning brain!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

HILLARY IS FINISHED, EMAIL 17720, REMEMBER IT!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> A "sentence proves Hillary herself is colluding with the super-pacs." "100%, all needed to prove a crime was committed."
> 
> Please tell me that you find this story is flimsy.


She's gonnneeeee at this point, dude. I thought I saw the _tiniest_ spark of light in the attic, but that was extinguished *months* ago. Brainwashing complete. Just your run-of-the-mill small town hausfrau; poverty stricken, angry, racist, and always looking for someone/thing to lay 'blame' on. Sad, really, especially at her young age...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> She's gonnneeeee at this point, dude. I thought I saw the _tiniest_ spark of light in the attic, but that was extinguished *months* ago. Brainwashing complete. Just your run-of-the-mill small town hausfrau; poverty stricken, angry, racist, and always looking for someone/thing to lay 'blame' on. Sad, really, especially at her young age...


I'm just checking for some ability to recognize a flimsy story from hard facts. Even little children have that ability and so I'll keep trying.

This time for sure


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> You have a child. Lets talk about Donalds child care plan. What is it you like about it and how will it help your family ?


As if you care.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> She's gonnneeeee at this point, dude. I thought I saw the _tiniest_ spark of light in the attic, but that was extinguished *months* ago. Brainwashing complete. Just your run-of-the-mill small town hausfrau; poverty stricken, angry, racist, and always looking for someone/thing to lay 'blame' on. Sad, really, especially at her young age...


Irony ^


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

I expect Hillary will continue to do nothing for the conditions for women in Qatar and Saudi. Or stop accepting funds from them even though they have admitting to funding terrorism. 

More money for rebels and more money to extend wars so the oil tycoons and defense contractors get filthy rich.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I expect Flaming Pie will continue to do nothing for the conditions for women in Qatar and Saudi.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I expect Hillary will continue to do nothing for the conditions for women in Qatar and Saudi. Or stop accepting funds from them even though they have admitting to funding terrorism.
> 
> More money for rebels and more money to extend wars so the oil tycoons and defense contractors get filthy rich.


so is this the closest thing to a concession speech we are going to get from you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

#NASTYWOMAN

At least they got a few soccer fields tho right? That new police station looks hurricane proof as well.





Too bad about the squatters tho. I imagine that is driving down property value. 





And who needs plumbing anyways.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

If I had been in Hillary's position, I would never have accepted donations from a known terror linked government and a gross violator of human right's such as Qatar and Saudi.

The Haitians would have had plumbing for waste and water if I had been in her position. She didn't even set up a communal bathroom for these people. Or a clean source of water.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

trump foundation's latest donation to Haiti: a near-priceless oil painting from Mar A Lago resort


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been





Flaming Pie said:


> if I had been



if if's and but's were candy and nuts, it'd be Christmas every day in Haiti!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #NASTYWOMAN
> 
> At least they got a few soccer fields tho right? That new police station looks hurricane proof as well.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been in Hillary's position, I would never have accepted donations from a known terror linked government and a gross violator of human right's such as Qatar and Saudi.
> 
> The Haitians would have had plumbing for waste and water if I had been in her position. She didn't even set up a communal bathroom for these people. Or a clean source of water.


why are you posting this? it doesn't matter at all.

email 17720 is all that matters. it will end hillary's career and she will be forced to stand trial. maybe we can even throw that bitch right into prison!

email 17720 is all that matters.

DO YOUR FUCKING JOBS, MEDIA!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been in Hillary's position, I would never have accepted donations from a known terror linked government and a gross violator of human right's such as Qatar and Saudi.
> 
> The Haitians would have had plumbing for waste and water if I had been in her position. She didn't even set up a communal bathroom for these people. Or a clean source of water.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been in Hillary's position, I would never have accepted donations from a known terror linked government and a gross violator of human right's such as Qatar and Saudi.
> 
> The Haitians would have had plumbing for waste and water if I had been in her position. She didn't even set up a communal bathroom for these people. Or a clean source of water.



If Hillary was in your position, she'd be bent over the edge of the bed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If Hillary was in your position, she'd be bent over the edge of the bed.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3813126


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/clinton-ally-aids-campaign-of-fbi-officials-wife-1477266114

*Clinton Ally Aided Campaign of FBI Official’s Wife*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> trump foundation's latest donation to Haiti: a near-priceless oil painting from Mar A Lago resort


Hillary and her husband were responsible for the contracts that were paid by global donations for Haiti.

No plumbing. No clean water. No safe housing.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> If Hillary was in your position, she'd be bent over the edge of the bed.


I don't think she bends that way.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been in Hillary's position,


Youre content with the kneeling position.

You struggle with spelling and think that youtube bestows accredited degrees


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and her husband were responsible for the contracts that were paid by global donations for Haiti.
> 
> No plumbing. No clean water. No safe housing.


*BUT WHAT ABOUT EMAIL 17720?*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Youre content with the kneeling position.
> 
> You struggle with spelling and think that youtube bestows accredited degrees


You have nothing to offer except insults. Do your texts have perfect grammar or spelling every time you send? 

You must be so perfect in every single way. Holier than thou attitude doesn't get you far in life.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *BUT WHAT ABOUT EMAIL 17720?*


(X-Files theme swells in background.)


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2016)

Her transition team is being deployed. We've wasted enough time on Trump. This has been a global embarrassment long enough.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have nothing to offer except insults. Do your texts have perfect grammar or spelling every time you send?
> 
> You must be so perfect in every single way. Holier than thou attitude doesn't get you far in life.


We are very different. Your capacity to use good judgement or be guided by a moral compass is shown to be non existent.

I've offered distinctive examples of your sloppy misspelled posts, your hypocrisy and your petulant childlike response to a challenge. I've offered all of that and it's disregarded because it's an insult? It's a discerning characterization.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> As if you care.


I asked one simple question about Donald's child care plan and how will it help your family. Seems as if you can't even answer that question. Lets try one more time.
What in Donalds childcare plan that you like and how will it help you family.
Your child SHOULD be the most important part of your life, but yet it seems you have trouble answering the question.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> We are very different. Your capacity to use good judgement or be guided by a moral compass is shown to be non existent.
> 
> I've offered distinctive examples of your sloppy misspelled posts, your hypocrisy and your petulant childlike response to a challenge. I've offered all of that and it's disregarded because it's an insult? It's a discerning characterization.


I don't have time to debate with people bent on insulting me. You directly attacked my sexuality and I am a hypocrite?

I am voting for the future of America. I am not voting to get the most hand outs possible. I want my daughter to have opportunities in the future. 

Some people I don't even waste time on because the genuinely do not care what I have to say. They will ask a question, I will answer, then they hurl insults. No thank you.

I don't come on here to write college papers. I have ACTUAL college papers to work on. I'm not going to sit here and double check everything because spelling or grammar happens to trigger you.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 24, 2016)

*Donald Trump’s chances of winning are approaching zero*



(The Post)
As 3 states flip, Trump’s chances of winning slide closer to zero
The electoral map just keeps looking grimmer and grimmer for Donald Trump. 


First, we are moving Nevada, where Trump had shown surprising strength for much of this year, from "toss up" to "lean Democratic" amid signs that the state is slipping away from him. Clinton has led in six of the last seven polls in the state — the other showed the race a tie — and now has an average lead of more than four points, according to Real Clear Politics. Trump's collapse in the state is badly impacting Republicans's chances of winning Sen. Harry Reid's (D) open seat. Rep. Joe Heck (R), who led for much of the year, now finds himself behind former state Attorney General Catherine Cortez Masto (D).


By Chris Cillizza and Aaron Blake
The Fix


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I asked one simple question about Donald's child care plan and how will it help your family. Seems as if you can't even answer that question. Lets try one more time.
> What in Donalds childcare plan that you like and how will it help you family.
> Your child SHOULD be the most important part of your life, but yet it seems you have trouble answering the question.


You have to give respect to get respect.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have time to debate with people bent on insulting me. You directly attacked my sexuality and I am a hypocrite?
> 
> I am voting for the future of America. I am not voting to get the most hand outs possible. I want my daughter to have opportunities in the future.
> 
> ...


You gotta admit, Hillary is a very beautiful educated woman. Breathtaking imo!




As soon as she wins she automatically becomes every little girls remodel, including your daughter's.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have time to debate with people bent on insulting me. You directly attacked my sexuality and I am a hypocrite?
> 
> I am voting for the future of America. I am not voting to get the most hand outs possible. I want my daughter to have opportunities in the future.
> 
> ...


^^^meltdown is imminent


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have time to debate with people bent on insulting me. You directly attacked my sexuality and I am a hypocrite?
> 
> I am voting for the future of America. I am not voting to get the most hand outs possible. I want my daughter to have opportunities in the future.
> 
> ...


I described your posture as kneeling. You are persistently grovelling. You go to any length to defend a plain slob of a man. No one respects woman more than you do, that why you called hiillary a dog? hypocrite. Youre voting out of fear and insecurity, ignorance and anger. Youre not true to yourself, youre lost and hurt, bitterly repugnant in your opinions and beliefs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have to give respect to get respect.


*YOU HAVE TO READ ABOUT EMAIL 17720, LIKE THIS WOMAN DID ON A SUNNY DAY USING HER DELL TABLET AND SMOKING A CIGAR!

 *


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You have to give respect to get respect.


This is about you showing us how well you know your candidate and what affect he will have your family.
Seems like you are unaware of Trumps child care plan and how it will help/hurt your family.
Instead of posting all those youtube vids, why don't you take the time to learn who you are voting for.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 24, 2016)

Pies gunna suck dick all mad and aggressively when Hillary wins, teeth marks and everything. Cant wait till her little girl says "I wanna be president of the United States of America, like Hillary Clinton mommy". That's gunna be the day her husband's dick gets bit off.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am voting for the future of America.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't have time to debate with people bent on insulting me. You directly attacked my sexuality and I am a hypocrite?
> 
> I am voting for the future of America. I am not voting to get the most hand outs possible. I want my daughter to have opportunities in the future.
> 
> ...


You know you have team troll @rollitup beat when the best retort they can give is grammar Nazi BS 

Just put all 6 of them on ignore,every post is just cowardly insults anyways because they have no facts to back their position,Hillary's crimes have been exposed to the point every troll here is out of excuses,I no longer play the answer a question with a question game they play & just ignore them while hammering out facts they can't dispute .

Here's some more reasons Hillary can't be trusted from the right wing conspiracy writers at Huffington post,wikileaks 10 below proves the MSM is working hand in hand with Hillary to cover up her crimes ,suck on it & weep Trolls .


----------



## Rrog (Oct 24, 2016)

This might be the biggest landslide victory in modern times. The question isn't if Hillary will win, but by what yuuuuuge margin?

I can't wait!!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *BUT WHAT ABOUT EMAIL 17720?*


I'm trying to find out where did they meet at ? and what was served ?
@Flaming Pie you got any info on that ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 24, 2016)

Lol looking at this thread I just noticed my SIG has been altered,the post I quoted where buck admits the KKK was started by the democratic party is now gone,and not by my hand 

Un fucking believable


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> You know you have team troll @rollitup beat when the best retort they can give is grammar Nazi BS
> 
> Just put all 6 of them on ignore,every post is just cowardly insults anyways because they have no facts to back their position,Hillary's crimes have been exposed to the point every troll here is out of excuses,I no longer play the answer a question with a question game they play & just ignore them while hammering out facts they can't dispute .
> 
> Here's some more reasons Hillary can't be trusted from the right wing conspiracy writers at Huffington post,wikileaks 10 below proves the MSM is working hand in hand with Hillary to cover up her crimes ,suck on it & weep Trolls .


Well could you answer questions about Trumps child care plan for me ? Pie cannot and she has a child.
What do you like about Trumps healthcare plan and how will it benefit your family ? Those are actually to separate policies


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Lol looking at this thread I just noticed my SIG has been altered,the post I quoted where buck admits the KKK was started by the democratic party is now gone,and not by my hand
> 
> Un fucking believable


you literally have dementia.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> You know you have team troll @rollitup beat when the best retort they can give is grammar Nazi BS
> 
> Just put all 6 of them on ignore,every post is just cowardly insults anyways because they have no facts to back their position,Hillary's crimes have been exposed to the point every troll here is out of excuses,I no longer play the answer a question with a question game they play & just ignore them while hammering out facts they can't dispute .
> 
> Here's some more reasons Hillary can't be trusted from the right wing conspiracy writers at Huffington post,wikileaks 10 below proves the MSM is working hand in hand with Hillary to cover up her crimes ,suck on it & weep Trolls .


Hi I'm Enemahead and I grow 400 plants at a time and harvest 50 a week. I also have pictures of $100K.

I have an attractive tatoo and I haven't told the truth one fucking time in my current account.

Hillary has to be a criminal because all Democrats are criminals. My taxes should be lower and they should pave my road.

I like Trump because he won't cut my government checks because he says so on a postcard I got today. I like mail.

Excuse me, I have 14 alerts at my favorite website, I'll be back with some copy and pastes. Fuck your fact checks and everyone of you is Uncle Buck.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Lol looking at this thread I just noticed my SIG has been altered,the post I quoted where buck admits the KKK was started by the democratic party is now gone,and not by my hand
> 
> Un fucking believable


WTF you talking about weirdo. You sig is not altered


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

londonfog said:


> WTF you talking about weirdo. You sig is not altered


*YES IT IS BECAUSE ALL THE EVIL ANTI-TRUMP FORCES (SEE THE PAID HILLARY SHILL SOCK PUPPETS WHO FLOOD THIS SITE NON STOP TO PERSECUTE PANHEAD) REMOVED HIS SIG SO NO ONE COULD SEE IT AND IT WASN'T PANHEAD THAT DID IT EITHER WHY CAN'T YOU SHEEPLE WAKE UP THIS IS A MASSIVE CONSPIRACY SEE EMAIL 17720 HILLARY IS FINISHED TRUMP 4 PRESIDENT MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/clinton-ally-aids-campaign-of-fbi-officials-wife-1477266114
> 
> *Clinton Ally Aided Campaign of FBI Official’s Wife*





Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and her husband were responsible for the contracts that were paid by global donations for Haiti.
> 
> No plumbing. No clean water. No safe housing.


And she killed my goldfish when I was 9.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 24, 2016)

Uh-ohhh, BAD news -- Even MORE damning emails have started surfacing!

________________________________

*Shared private message 10/18. Save as evidence.
*
"Ayyyyy UB, why u suck so bad? How iz the yoga clases goin mofo? OMG LMFAO!!

PS: Tell srh88 that I need my boxers back, yo! I know he's been using 'em as chair covers, but I need 'em back!!"

________________________________

Election OVER! We are through the looking glass, people! WAKE UP, SHEEP!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> You know you have team troll @rollitup beat when the best retort they can give is grammar Nazi BS
> 
> Just put all 6 of them on ignore,every post is just cowardly insults anyways because they have no facts to back their position,Hillary's crimes have been exposed to the point every troll here is out of excuses,I no longer play the answer a question with a question game they play & just ignore them while hammering out facts they can't dispute .
> 
> Here's some more reasons Hillary can't be trusted from the right wing conspiracy writers at Huffington post,wikileaks 10 below proves the MSM is working hand in hand with Hillary to cover up her crimes ,suck on it & weep Trolls .


The guy on the video is the one I call Mountain out of Mole Hill guy. He truly does hate all things Clinton. What's the worst wikileaks scandal that you can name? And so, what charges or investigations have come from it? I mean real charges, not "woo-woo I personally don't like her and want it to be a crime", but real chargeable offenses?

You and Flaming Idiot keep jumping this shit onto this site as if it has something real and concrete to it. Sooooo, how about Trump? You know, we don't need to have Russians spam the media with truly obscure office conversations stolen surreptitiously and released as if there were something important in thousands of e-mails, like the one where Podesta called Sanders a doofus. I mean, now there is a scandal. No, Trump is up for real charges and going to real court for fraud, where he faces a trial in November. Not a sort of wannabe truthy trial, but a real trial with charges filed under RICO statutes. And another trial is scheduled in December where he faces charges of child rape. The woman he raped filed charges and a witness came forward (people watched, yuck). These are real charges in real court. Yet you keep posting spam as if people should take it seriously. 

The biggest Wikileaks story I read today was about "pay for play" dealing with the Moroccan king's donation to the Clinton foundation in 2015. It too is billed as the story that ends Clinton's run for pres. Sorry, but there is nothing to that one either.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And she killed my goldfish when I was 9.


So you don't care about Haitians? Totally ok with them wasting aid money on soccer fields and cultural centers instead of plumbing for water and waste?

Exactly how far up your ass is your head?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you don't care about Haitians? Totally ok with them wasting aid money on soccer fields and cultural centers instead of plumbing for water and waste?
> 
> Exactly how far up your ass is your head?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hi I'm Enemahead and I grow 400 plants at a time and harvest 50 a week. I also have pictures of $100K.
> 
> I have an attractive tatoo and I haven't told the truth one fucking time in my current account.
> 
> ...


You left out the part where he enjoyed his five year vacation in a federal prison as a male prostitute and is great buddies with members of a savage racist white gay prison gang..


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 24, 2016)

*NICE BUD, PANHEAD*


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 24, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> So you don't care about Haitians? Totally ok with them wasting aid money on soccer fields and cultural centers instead of plumbing for water and waste?
> 
> Exactly how far up your ass is your head?


So, Hati was a paradise before Bill Clinton? Everybody had clean water and health care?

That earthquake. Hillary Clinton's fault. Also her fault that building codes weren't enforced. 



Flaming Pie said:


> If I had been in Hillary's position, I would never have accepted donations from a known terror linked government and a gross violator of human right's such as Qatar and Saudi.
> 
> The Haitians would have had plumbing for waste and water if I had been in her position. She didn't even set up a communal bathroom for these people. Or a clean source of water.


Yeah, sure. Also, they should have named the Hurricane after her too. Her fault.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 24, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, Hati was a paradise before Bill Clinton? Everybody had clean water and health care?
> 
> That earthquake. Hillary Clinton's fault. Also her fault that building codes weren't enforced.
> 
> ...


now ask her what has she done for the victims in Haiti


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 25, 2016)

#podestaemails18 drip drip..

Deleted obama's government records as well?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails18 drip drip..
> 
> Deleted obama's government records as well?


are the dishes done?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 25, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails18 drip drip..
> 
> Deleted obama's government records as well?


Is this the one? I'll check the news tomorrow. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails18 drip drip..
> 
> Deleted obama's government records as well?





Fogdog said:


> Is this the one? I'll check the news tomorrow. Thanks for the information.


Ooookaaay. So here is the the scandal of the day that will end nasty Clinton's career!!!!!

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/26/us/politics/wikileaks-hillary-clinton-emails.html?_r=0
_The State Department has said that Mrs. Clinton and Mr. Obama had exchanged at least 18 emails on her private server, and in January officials there said those messages would be shielded from release, citing the longstanding practice of delaying the release of presidential communications until after the president has left office._

Can you believe the magnitude of scorn and outrage that is about to break on Clinton AND Obama when the public learns that they communicated 18 times?  It's going to be yuuuuge! Also, the FBI must have learned about this during its investigation. I mean, this is a cirminal offense isn't it? 





Isn't it?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ooookaaay. So here is the the scandal of the day that will end nasty Clinton's career!!!!!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/26/us/politics/wikileaks-hillary-clinton-emails.html?_r=0
> _The State Department has said that Mrs. Clinton and Mr. Obama had exchanged at least 18 emails on her private server, and in January officials there said those messages would be shielded from release, citing the longstanding practice of delaying the release of presidential communications until after the president has left office._
> ...


It's not that they communicated. It's the fact that they both knowingly communicated state business through a non-government and unsecured server.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that they communicated. It's the fact that they both knowingly communicated state business through a non-government and unsecured server.


Oooooo, you are really onto something here, Pie! This DAMNING revelation negates FIFTY YEARS WORTH of documented Drumpf grotesqueries! Election OVER!!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

In other news, Trump has become the most lawsuitingest major presidential candiadate at any time in US history. The following is a list of lawsuits threatened during his run for POTUS. Some of the earlier ones were really funny too. Such as this one:
*
2012: * Trump's lawyers threaten to sue USA Today because columnist Al Neuharth *called him a* "*clown*." 

He never filed the suit. Probably because his lawyer advised him that the claim was accurate. Too funny this.

10/22/2016 12:15 PM: Trump: The media "is trying to poison the minds" of the voters. "Every woman lied when they came forward to hurt my campaign. Total fabrication. The events never happened. Never. All of these liars will be sued after the election is over." (Donald Trump)
10/13/2016 1:24 PM: Trump is "preparing a lawsuit" against the New York Times for "Two Women Say Donald Trump Touched Them Inappropriately." Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Donald Trump)
10/13/2016 12:25 AM: Trump's lawyer threatens the New York Times over an article entitled, "Two Women Say Donald Trump Touched Them Inappropriately" Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (McKay Coppins)
10/12/2016: Trump campaign official says the New York Times and "politically-motivated accusers better lawyer up." Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (CNN)
10/2/2016: Trump's lawyer threatens the New York Times for publishing copies of some of his tax returns. Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Trevor Timm)
9/17/2016: Trump suggests he might sue the New York Times for "irresponsible intent." Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Donald J. Trump)
7/18/2016: Trump's lawyer threatens Tony Schwartz, co-author of "The Art of the Deal," over statements he made in an interview with the New Yorker. Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (New Yorker)
5/18/2016: Trump says he "will be bringing more libel suits" against unidentified critics, perhaps even "you folks," the Washington Post reporters interviewing him. Trump hasn't filed any lawsuits. (Washington Post)
5/13/2016: Trump threatens Amazon.com and Jeff Bezos, owner of the Washington Post, with tax audits if he becomes president, over Washington Post stories critical of Trump. Trump hasn't been elected and can't direct tax audits -- yet. (Vox)
4/27/2016: Trump threatens Daily Beast columnist and author of "The Making of Donald Trump" David Cay Johnston for unknown reasons. Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Trevor Timm)
4/20/2016: Unidentified person, believed to be involved with Trump, threatens an artist over a nude and unflattering painting of Trump. Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Hyperallergetic)
4/12/2016: Trump's lawyer threatens the Associated Press, for reporting on a business dispute involving Trump. Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Washington Post)
3/27/2016: Trump threatens to sue over getting fewer delegates than Ted Cruz in the Louisiana primary: "Lawsuit coming." A lawsuit was never filed. (Donald J. Trump)
2/26/2016: Trump vows to "open up the libel laws" in order to sue the New York Times and Washington Post. (Politico)
2/16/2016: Trump's lawyers send a letter to Ted Cruz's campaign demanding that they cease airing a television ad quoting Trump. Trump never filed the lawsuit. (CNN)
2/12/2016: Trump threatens to sue Ted Cruz for "negative ads" and not being a "natural born citizen." Trump never filed the lawsuit. (Donald J. Trump)
1/18/2016: Trump threatens the Washington Post for covering Trump's failed Taj Majal casino. "If you write this one, I’m suing you." Trump hasn't filed a lawsuit. (Washington Post)
12/4/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens a Jeb Bush donor who paid for ads calling Trump a "narcissistic BULLYionaire." Trump never filed a lawsuit. (Miami Herald)
11/19/2015: Trump tweets that if John Kasich "is not truthful in his negative ads I will sue him just for fun!" Trump didn't file a lawsuit. (Donald J. Trump)
11/19/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens John Kasich for advertisements run by a pro-Kasich super PAC. Trump didn't file a lawsuit. (Politico)
10/29/2015: Trump's companies sue a union over flyers claiming that Trump slept in a union-affiliated hotel during a campaign stop. (Las Vegas Sun)
9/22/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens a website selling anti-Trump shirts, StopTrump.us, demanding that its owners confirm that they had "ceased all uses of Mr. Trump's name". Trump never filed a lawsuit. (Washington Post)
9/21/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens Club for Growth for a political ad Trump didn't like. Trump never filed the lawsuit. (NJ.com)
7/27/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens the Daily Beast for reporting that Trump's ex-wife once used the word "rape" to describe an incident with Trump. Trump never filed the lawsuit. (Daily Beast)
7/2/2015: Trump's lawyer threatens the National Hispanic Media Coalition for criticizing Trump's "bigoted, racist, anti-Latino rant." Trump never filed the lawsuit. (The Wrap)
6/30/2015: Trump sues Univision's president for defamation over an Instagram post comparing Trump's appearance to Dylann Roof. The case was settled. (Deadline.com)
2/29/2014: Trump suggests he'll sue a Twitter user who tricked him into retweeting a photo of two serial killers. Trump never filed the lawsuit. (Washington Post)
2013: Trump's lawyer threatens satirical newspaper The Onion over article entitled, "When You're Feeling Low, Just Remember I'll Be Dead In About 15 Or 20 Years." Trump never filed the lawsuit. (TODAY)
2/19/2013: Trump threatens an internet campaigner who started an online petition calling on Macy's to part ways with Trump. Trump never filed the lawsuit. (Business Insider)
2/4/2013: Trump sues Bill Maher over a joke offer to "donate $5 million to charity if Trump provided a copy of his birth certificate proving that he’s not “spawn of his mother having sex with orangutan.” (Trump dismissed the lawsuit.) (The Hollywood Reporter)
1/31/2013: Trump threatens to teach a rapper "a big boy lesson about lawsuits" over a song called "Donald Trump." Trump never filed the lawsuit. (Donald Trump)
11/9/2012: Trump suggests "somebody" (apparently David Letterman or the Golf Channel) would sue documentary filmmaker Anthony Baxter over a documentary critical of Trump's golf courses. No lawsuit was filed. (International Business Times)
2012: Trump's lawyers threaten to sue USA Today because columnist Al Neuharth called him a "clown." Trump never filed the lawsuit. (USA Today)
2012: Trump wins an arbitration award against a Miss USA contestant who posted on Facebook that the pageant was "fraudulent," "trashy," and "rigged." The contestant's father says she later settled the case and never paid "a penny," but Trump's lawyer says they "recovered funds." Trump's lawyer later bragged that he had "destroy[ed]" her life. (The Atlantic)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oooooo, you are really onto something here, Pie! This DAMNING revelation negates FIFTY YEARS WORTH of documented Drumpf grotesqueries! Election OVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her accepting donations from foreign governments and awarding government contracts to foundation donors is a bigger problem.

She will make her donors richer. 

Trump will force companies to rely on american labor if they want to sell their products in America.

No fly zone in Syria is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Her accepting donations from foreign governments and awarding government contracts to foundation donors is a bigger problem.
> 
> She will make her donors richer.
> 
> ...


LOL

Poor Pie.....yet _another_ brainwashed red stater with *no clue* about how the actual world outside her shotgun shack works, tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that they communicated. It's the fact that they both knowingly communicated state business through a non-government and unsecured server.


Oh wow, I was so misinformed. So, Clinton sends an e-mail that doesn't contain the "state.gov" label and this means Obama knowingly communicated. I mean this is iron clad cause for impeachment. What did Comey say about it? Let me see. Ah here it is.

_In looking back at our investigations into mishandling or removal of classified information, we cannot find a case that would support bringing criminal charges on these facts. All the cases prosecuted involved some combination of: clearly intentional and willful mishandling of classified information; or vast quantities of materials exposed in such a way as to support an inference of intentional misconduct; or indications of disloyalty to the United States; or efforts to obstruct justice. We do not see those things here._

Yup, clearly a case for impeachment. And LOCK HER UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It's not that they communicated. It's the fact that they both knowingly communicated state business through a non-government and unsecured server.


does your mexican hubby know that you are now an avowed white supremacist?

this is what happens when you join a cult, pie.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will force companies to rely on american labor if they want to sell their products in America.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Hillary Clinton took $48.5 million in donations from Wall street Hedge funds alone,the total wall street graft she's taken is over $100 million dollars,her wall street speaches have been released via wikileaks that show her telling wall street she lies to voters & plans on being there for wall street,the $48.5 million she just got from them proves wall street knows she will never "tax the rich " as she claims .

At this point anybody who believes a single word out of Hillary's mouth as truth needs to see a head shrinker .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump will force companies to rely on american labor if they want to sell their products in America.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton took $48.5 million in donations from Wall street Hedge funds alone,the total wall street graft she's taken is over $100 million dollars,her wall street speaches have been released via wikileaks that show her telling wall street she lies to voters & plans on being there for wall street,the $48.5 million she just got from them proves wall street knows she will never "tax the rich " as she claims .
> 
> At this point anybody who believes a single word out of Hillary's mouth as truth needs to see a head shrinker .


virtue signal some more.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton took $48.5 million in donations from Wall street Hedge funds alone,the total wall street graft she's taken is over $100 million dollars,her wall street speaches have been released via wikileaks that show her telling wall street she lies to voters & plans on being there for wall street,the $48.5 million she just got from them proves wall street knows she will never "tax the rich " as she claims .
> 
> At this point anybody who believes a single word out of Hillary's mouth as truth needs to see a head shrinker .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


Your point is? Right now their competitors have no obstacles and are doing the same. 

An import tax and reduced business tax will effect trump children and their competition the same way.

It will make local hiring and building preferable.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your point is? Right now their competitors have no obstacles and are doing the same.
> 
> An import tax and reduced business tax will effect trump children and their competition the same way.
> 
> It will make local hiring and building preferable.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your point is?


trump will force companies to rely on american labor if they want to sell their products in america.

he already does so himself. so do his kids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3814986


Well you certainly aren't as well informed. 
I don't believe it is a learning disorder so much as a fear of being wrong. 

Corrupt politicians are into globalization because it provides cheap labor and materials for their donors. They are ok with starting wars through arming rebels because it makes their defense contractor friends rich. 

Wake up.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Your point is? Right now their competitors have no obstacles and are doing the same.
> 
> An import tax and reduced business tax will effect trump children and their competition the same way.
> 
> It will make local hiring and building preferable.



America just says no to Trump. You must not watch the news much.


Are you afraid of rejection?


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well you certainly aren't as well informed.
> I don't believe it is a learning disorder so much as a fear of being wrong.
> 
> Corrupt politicians are into globalization because it provides cheap labor and materials for their donors. They are ok with starting wars through arming rebels because it makes their defense contractor friends rich.
> ...


pie, some sage advice for you:

"You may not control all the events that happen to you, but you can decide not to be reduced by them"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> trump will force companies to rely on american labor if they want to sell their products in america.
> 
> he already does so himself. so do his kids.


I never said he did. He does employ labor around the world because his properties are around the world. 

Ivanka is competing globally with her clothing line so she goes to the cheapest means of production. If the laws changed she would still be in the same position with her competitors. Costs for production would go up for everyone not just them. 

Business is about profit and competition.

Local business is what creates jobs. If there are closing businesses that means loss of jobs.

We can't all work for the government. How will the government raise money?

80% of tax revenue comes from labor taxes.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Ivanka is competing globally with her clothing line so she goes to the cheapest means of production. .


Hideous ignorance and lack of character


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Corrupt politicians are into globalization because it provides cheap labor and materials for their donors.









average wage: $1.67 per hour


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> America just says no to Trump. You must not watch the news much.
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of rejection?


It still looks close to me and polls have been wrong before. When you oversample it can skew polls as well. Ask more latinos or blacks and you get 60-80% hillary votes.

Haven't you seen all the videos and news reports of frauds? Big bust in Indiana with 9 counties under investigayion for voter fraud.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He does employ labor around the world because his properties are around the world.


 



Flaming Pie said:


> 80% of tax revenue comes from labor taxes.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> When you oversample it can skew polls as well.


ahhhhh yes. 2012 all over again.



Flaming Pie said:


> Ask more latinos or blacks and you get 60-80% hillary votes.


but you said they were flocking to trump in droves.



Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't you seen all the videos and news reports of frauds? Big bust in Indiana with 9 counties under investigayion for voter fraud.


"big bust" and "under investigation" mean entirely different things, you mental deficient.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Hideous ignorance and lack of character


Business is about making money. 

Competition keeps the prices lower that they can expect people to pay for a product. 

If you legally level the playing field through import taxes, then their will be higher demand for American labor. 

Jobs keep the economy moving and funds the government.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Haven't you seen all the videos and news reports of frauds?



The riggers? Yeah, I just got my rigging check last Saturday. Thanks Hillary!


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Business is about making money.
> 
> .


Hideous ignorance. Business is about organizational values, sustainability, long term planning, quality control and assurance, support and development for your staff. Business is about values and trust.

Youre about ignorance and greed


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The riggers? Yeah, I just got my rigging check last Saturday. Thanks Hillary!


You filthy, shameless rigger.










(I got my check, as well!)


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> import taxes


as an esteemed economist, can you please tell us at what rate we must tax imports in order to "level the playing field" so that donald will stop using sweatshop child slave labor in bangladesh, and its accompanying effect on the price of goods american consumers buy as well as its complete improbability of triggering a trade war?

thanks, professor pie.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> You're about ignorance and greed


She learned from the 'best' -- Her master, Herr Drumpf!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> average wage: $1.67 per hour


Competition. Raise import taxes.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It still looks close to me and polls have been wrong before. When you oversample it can skew polls as well. Ask more latinos or blacks and you get 60-80% hillary votes.
> 
> Haven't you seen all the videos and news reports of frauds? Big bust in Indiana with 9 counties under investigayion for voter fraud.


*Once a fan, Trump declares: 'I don't believe the polls anymore'*


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Competition. Raise import taxes.


please name the tax rate for imports, professor pie.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> professor pie.


A character from the board game 'Clue'?

_Professor pie did it, in the butler's quarters, with a gilded candelabra!_


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you legally level the playing field through import taxes,



Trump is cutting taxes down to nothing. He figures if it goes south, bankruptcy is an option.


Flaming Pie said:


> Competition. Raise import taxes.



Their governments subsidise many foreign products like the steel Trump buys. That enables dumping. Then our companies file a complaint that could take years to resolve.

Do you understand the complexities involved?

No, you just want to make America great again.

If we're not so great, why do you need a wall? Nobody wants to come here anyway if we aren't great.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton took $48.5 million in donations from Wall street Hedge funds alone,the total wall street graft she's taken is over $100 million dollars,her wall street speaches have been released via wikileaks that show her telling wall street she lies to voters & plans on being there for wall street,the $48.5 million she just got from them proves wall street knows she will never "tax the rich " as she claims .
> 
> At this point anybody who believes a single word out of Hillary's mouth as truth needs to see a head shrinker .


Umm that word graft. It means something you know. Not the botanical/agricultural definition either. It's just plain misused in your post.

_Although the conflict between public and private interests is common to all forms of corruption, the term 'graft' is specific to the intentional misdirection of official funds. Although not the original usage of the term, graft in the modern context is commonly, but mistakenly, used as a blanket term for political embezzlement, influence peddling or other forms of corruption. While embezzlement and influence peddling are elements sometimes present in graft, the relationship is not deterministic._

I think what you mean to say in your white racist prison gang slaver way is "influence peddling". This would be a true statement regarding her speeches if she had been in office when she made them She was a private citizen at that time. So, what she said and how much she was paid to make the speech is her own business. As is true for George Bush, who charged a disabled veterans association more than $100k for a few minutes of his time to speak to them. 

Now, as far as you prediction of what will happen WHEN she becomes president, well, that is your opinion. My opinion made in the context that you are a narcissistic abuser who brags about purchasing male slave services while having the time of his perverted life for five years in a federal penitentiary and joining one of the most brutal racist white male gay prison gangs in the US prison system. Also bragging about how they are still family and fantasizing about raping a member on this board if he should come into your clutches in prison. Whatever you say is just straight out not to be trusted. Because narcissistic abusers, especially ones who spent time in federal prison, are not to be trusted. Because narcissists like you will lie even when the truth is easier to tell.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3815003


Trump answered, “Because during the season, Mar-A-Lago, it’s a seasonal job, which is very hard to get people in Florida for seasonal jobs. And during the season in Palm Beach, Palm Beach is probably maybe the hottest real estate, maybe in the world. And during the season in Palm Beach, it’s very, very hard to get help. You can’t, we’re talking about Mar-A-Lago, the club is closed for the summer. You know the expression, ‘Rich people don’t like heat.’ And we close Mar-A-Lago, and we open October — like October 1st. And from that, for about a five-month period, during what they call the Palm Beach season, which is a big deal, you can’t get help. "

Seasonal full time jobs? On florida beaches from october to the end of spring?

Restrict visas if you have a problem with it. 

He is still much better than Hillary. She will bankrupt this nation to fill her own pockets. She will start war with Russia. She will move through executive order to change gun laws. She will help wallstreet become richer.

She even talked about having a global energy grid! So Obama gives over our internet and the Hillary hands over our power grid to UN? 

Why is the UN looking more and more like it is trying to run the world? Oh, because it is.

Cease fire constantly broken by US and UN. They are trying to own the Middle East and must get rid of leaders who won't play ball. Meanwhile the civilians suffer because the US, Britain, saudi arabia, and Qatar are funding islamic extremists.

Have you heard of some of the barbaric and horrific things terrorists do to their own people? What they are doing to men, women, and children who will not submit to the literal law of Islam?

Oh I forgot. You support ISIS and their mission. I'm sure you also support the rebels, al nusra, al qaeda, hamas, and hesbollah.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Grow up and try to educate yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I never said he did. He does employ labor around the world because his properties are around the world.
> 
> Ivanka is competing globally with her clothing line so she goes to the cheapest means of production. If the laws changed she would still be in the same position with her competitors. Costs for production would go up for everyone not just them.
> 
> ...


Yes and no. Yes, Local business creates jobs. Yes business is about profit and competition. Yes the Trumps employ labor around the world.

No, Benedict Donald can't have it both ways. He can't malign the government, Clinton specifically, for supporting trade policies that he completely took advantage of and still claim the high ground. 

Actually, if the laws changed, anybody who's business relies on foreign production would be at a disadvantage to anybody who did not and has a domestic supply chain. There are a lot of companies that did not take the brainless route of cutting a few pennies in labor cost and built very successful companies that still manufacture using US labor. It's my guess that Ivanka's clothing line is imperiled both by her father's extreme damage to the Trump name and the rather lazy way she built her supply chain.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> it’s very hard to get people in Florida for seasonal jobs.


no it isn't, retard.



Flaming Pie said:


> Restrict visas if you have a problem with it.


or you could just hire american workers. ya know, as part of making america great again.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

@Flaming Pie "Grow up and try to educate yourself".

Analogous to trump stating
"no one has more respect for women then me"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Manufacturing in america is practically dead. That equates to less business tax. 

All these large businesses go to foreign labor because they have to competitively price their products. If there was a penalty large enough than companies would stop using this labor because it wouldn't save them money and their competitors would be in the same boat.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Manufacturing in america is practically dead. That equates to less business tax.
> 
> All these large businesses go to foreign labor because they have to competitively price their products. If there was a penalty large enough than companies would stop using this labor because it wouldn't save them money and their competitors would be in the same boat.


i've asked you repeatedly to name the size of the import tax, but you have been too busy giving 'likes' to avowed white supremacists like @beanzz to respond.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Manufacturing in america is practically dead. That equates to less business tax.
> 
> All these large businesses go to foreign labor because they have to competitively price their products. If there was a penalty large enough than companies would stop using this labor because it wouldn't save them money and their competitors would be in the same boat.


@Flaming Pie
Leading the race to the bottom. If we stoop to the lowest level someone else will beat us to it. It's why you're a wounded loser.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> @Flaming Pie "Grow up and try to educate yourself".
> 
> Analogous to trump stating
> "no one has more respect for women then me"


It is an expression he could go without.

He should say, " I have great respect for women and treat them the same way I would treat a man."

Talking about pussy grabbing is not the same as actually pussy grabbing. The man is also a joker. He was trying to make billy laugh and billy was cracking up. Then he got off the bus and gave a small air peck to the woman escorting him. Billy was the one who was being disgusting imo. He was sexually harrassing that woman the whole walk into the studio.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i've asked you repeatedly to name the size of the import tax, but you have been too busy giving 'likes' to avowed white supremacists like @beanzz to respond.


Sometimes I don't read your posts. 

Sometimes I am busy, sometimes I am in a hurry, and 100% of the time I don't care about your opinion.

I like to play cat and mouse with you on occasion.

I was cleaning the bathroom and my daughter had to poop so I came on here for a minute.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump answered, “Because during the season, Mar-A-Lago, it’s a seasonal job, which is very hard to get people in Florida for seasonal jobs. And during the season in Palm Beach, Palm Beach is probably maybe the hottest real estate, maybe in the world. And during the season in Palm Beach, it’s very, very hard to get help. You can’t, we’re talking about Mar-A-Lago, the club is closed for the summer. You know the expression, ‘Rich people don’t like heat.’ And we close Mar-A-Lago, and we open October — like October 1st. And from that, for about a five-month period, during what they call the Palm Beach season, which is a big deal, you can’t get help. "
> 
> Seasonal full time jobs? On florida beaches from october to the end of spring?
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Grow up and try to educate yourself.
> View attachment 3815014





Flaming Pie said:


> Manufacturing in america is practically dead. That equates to less business tax.
> 
> All these large businesses go to foreign labor because they have to competitively price their products. If there was a penalty large enough than companies would stop using this labor because it wouldn't save them money and their competitors would be in the same boat.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Manufacturing in america is practically dead. .


By dead you mean @75% alive?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Talking about pussy grabbing is not the same as actually pussy grabbing.


you're right.

TRUMP: grab them by the pussy!

11+ WOMEN: he grabbed me by the pussy.

TRUMP: LIARS! I WILL SUE ALL OF YOU!

to defend this shit as a woman is just vile, pie. you may as well join a cult.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Sometimes I don't read your posts.
> 
> Sometimes I am busy, sometimes I am in a hurry, and 100% of the time I don't care about your opinion.
> 
> ...


cleaning up shit seems like a better use of your time anyway.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3815030


^ The text is directed at Drumpf, or?


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is an expression he could go without.
> 
> He should say, " I have great respect for women and treat them the same way I would treat a man."
> 
> Talking about pussy grabbing is not the same as actually pussy grabbing. The man is also a joker. He was trying to make billy laugh and billy was cracking up. Then he got off the bus and gave a small air peck to the woman escorting him. Billy was the one who was being disgusting imo. He was sexually harrassing that woman the whole walk into the studio.


Wait, are you dismissing the dozen claims by different women who report being assaulted by trump?

He should say I'm absolutely unqualified for POTUS along every imaginable dimension.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Wait are you dismissing the dozen claims by different women who report being assaulted by trump?


she is attacking the accusers. the exact same thing she accused hillary of doing.

hard to imagine, but that avowed white supremacist and cult member is also a hypocrite. shocking.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Manufacturing in america is practically dead. That equates to less business tax.
> 
> All these large businesses go to foreign labor because they have to competitively price their products. If there was a penalty large enough than companies would stop using this labor because it wouldn't save them money and their competitors would be in the same boat.


Trump is against foreign trade and promises to unilaterally terminate trade treaties, which would initiate trade wars that would curtail exports from the US. In 1960, 5% of GDP was from exports of goods; 2015, 12% of GDP*. The trend line during that time is practically a straight line. I guess we should just get used to a smaller economy and deal with an unnecessary recession if Trump takes office (Granted, prez Trump is pretty much a hypothetical condition). 

Clinton promises to veto TPP legislation should it cross her desk but her economic policies do not include trade wars and an unnecessary recession. She talks of encouraging growth in new economy jobs like growing sustainable energy technology.

Decline in manufacturing isn't due to a decline in exports but an unequal treatment of labor in the two countries. I'd certainly get behind efforts to improve labor conditions in trading partner-countries. Also penalty tarrifs for countries with poor labor conditions. Also stronger unions in this country too. But growing old economy manufacturing isn't going to help this country very much if at all.

In a speech earlier this year, Trump said workers should get used to lower wages. Just saying, he's not a great source for new ideas when it comes to growing economy and making life better for his supporters.

*http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NE.EXP.GNFS.ZS


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3815030


Flaming Pie-Face.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

The thread topic is & I quote " Hillary can't be trusted " yet every social justice warrior is trying to reframe & redirect the topic into a Trump topic,what's the matter bums,can't find any proof to post proving Hillary can be trusted 

I'm laughing my ass off watching team troll @rollitup work overtime trying to redirect every topic away from corrupt Hillary Clinton 

Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped another nuke proving Hillary can't be trusted,ya'll might want to read it lol


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> *social justice warrior*


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The thread topic is & I quote " Hillary can't be trusted " yet every social justice warrior is trying to reframe & redirect the topic into a Trump topic,what's the matter bums,can't find any proof to post proving Hillary can be trusted
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off watching team troll @rollitup work overtime trying to redirect every topic away from corrupt Hillary Clinton
> 
> Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped another nuke proving Hillary can't be trusted,ya'll might want to read it lol


* Gambling *
*85% chance of Clinton winning the US election, say UK betting firms*
Luke Graham | @LukeWGraham
4 Hours AgoCNBC.com


----------



## londonfog (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3815030


So many levels of sadness in that face.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So many levels of sadness in that face.


#woundedattachment


----------



## londonfog (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The thread topic is & I quote " Hillary can't be trusted " yet every social justice warrior is trying to reframe & redirect the topic into a Trump topic,what's the matter bums,can't find any proof to post proving Hillary can be trusted
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off watching team troll @rollitup work overtime trying to redirect every topic away from corrupt Hillary Clinton
> 
> Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped another nuke proving Hillary can't be trusted,ya'll might want to read it lol


I thought you had ignore working ???


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The thread topic is & I quote " Hillary can't be trusted " yet every social justice warrior is trying to reframe & redirect the topic into a Trump topic,what's the matter bums,can't find any proof to post proving Hillary can be trusted
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off watching team troll @rollitup work overtime trying to redirect every topic away from corrupt Hillary Clinton
> 
> Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped another nuke proving Hillary can't be trusted,ya'll might want to read it lol


WikiLeaks, lol.






Julian Assange: Rejected Bond Villain concept made flesh!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> It is an expression he could go without.
> 
> He should say, " I have great respect for women and treat them the same way I would treat a man."
> 
> Talking about pussy grabbing is not the same as actually pussy grabbing. The man is also a joker. He was trying to make billy laugh and billy was cracking up. Then he got off the bus and gave a small air peck to the woman escorting him. Billy was the one who was being disgusting imo. He was sexually harrassing that woman the whole walk into the studio.


Absolutely amazing the latitude you give this creep. Yet you attack Hillary for the vaguest of innuendo.

It will be hard for you on Nov 28th.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> WikiLeaks, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3815055
> 
> ...


That drip is Julian Assange's pee pee. I hear he does not like to use condoms - he must have picked something up. Guatemala won't give him antibiotics because they really want him to leave. Jeez, imagine Julian Assange showing up at your door and asking to crash - and then never leaving. Ugh. All those nasty white hairs all over. Gross.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 26, 2016)

So, what's the e-mail de jour for today? Yesterday's big, I mean really big October surprise from Wikileaks was just a re-hash of an issue that was settled legally in June. Come on, @Flaming Pie, drip (or is it drizzle) out another one. I just can't wait to learn of the tomorrow's Clinton-ending scandal. 

Oh and talk about drip, drip, drip. Have you seen the latest Trump sex scandal October surprise thingy?


*Donald Trump forcibly raped 13 year old girl in 1994, eyewitness claims.*
_Tiffany Doe, an eyewitness, claimed in Federal Court:

* * * I personally witnessed the plaintiff being forced to perform various sexual acts with Donald J. Trump and Mr. Epstein. Both Mr Trump and Mr. Epstein were advised that she was 13 years old.

I personally witnessed four sexual encounters that the Plaintiff was forced to have with Mr. Trump during this period, including the fourth of these encounters where Mr. Trump forcibly raped her despite her pleas to stop. 

I personally witnessed the one occasion where Mr. Trump forced the Plaintiff and a 12-year old female named Maria to perform oral sex on Mr. Trump and witnessed the physical abuse of both minors when they finished the act.

I personally witnessed Defendant Trump telling the Plaintiff that she shouldn’t ever say anything if she didn’t want to disappear like the 12 year old female Maria, and that he was capable of having her whole family killed.

STATUTE of LIMITATIONS: The complaint requests the Court to rule that the Statute of Limitations be tolled because she was told that if she ever revealed what happened she and her family would be physically harmed if not killed, and that she might disappear* like the 12 year old Maria.* [See: Cullen v Margiotta, 811 F. 2d 698, 722 (2nd Cir. 1987); Ross v United States, 574 F. Supp. 536, 542 (S.D.N.Y. 1983).

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/10/22/1583618/-Donald-Trump-forcibly-raped-13-year-old-girl-in-1994-eyewitness-claims
_
Umm, who is Maria and what happened to her?

_There is even a more alarming allegation in Jane Doe’s Declaration. She refers to a 12 year old girl named Maria who was forced to perform oral sex on Mr. Trump. Jane Doe states that Trump told her that she should never say anything, *if she did not want to disappear like Maria*, and that he was capable of having her and her whole family killed. Jane Doe states she never saw 12 year old Maria again. Tiffany Doe said that she personally witnessed Trump telling the Jane Doe that she shouldn’t ever say anything if she didn’t want to *disappear like Maria*. We do not know what was meant by Maria disappearing, or whatever happened to her, but the implication of the statement is jarring._


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> The thread topic is & I quote " Hillary can't be trusted " yet every social justice warrior is trying to reframe & redirect the topic into a Trump topic,what's the matter bums,can't find any proof to post proving Hillary can be trusted
> 
> I'm laughing my ass off watching team troll @rollitup work overtime trying to redirect every topic away from corrupt Hillary Clinton
> 
> Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped another nuke proving Hillary can't be trusted,ya'll might want to read it lol


Whoa! Great stuff! Total game changer. So if TRUMP! losses it will have to be voter fraud. Right?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 26, 2016)

Attention all personnel, there is a meeting for Riggers Units #2 & #3 today at 4PM EST, usual location.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 26, 2016)

I wonder if election riggers get paid well? Is there like a 401K and shit? Paid sick days?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Pssst trolls,wikileaks 19 just dropped


i'm holding out for wikileaks 37. i hope they get thru 20 to 37 before the election. or else all this wikileaks stuff is a waste of time, huh??


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Attention all personnel, there is a meeting for Riggers Units #2 & #3 today at 4PM EST, usual location.


i'll bring the krispy kremes. who's bringing the mad dog 20/20 this time?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3815030


that's Pie? i was thinking a red head hence the flaming pie reference to her vag. i was way off.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> By dead you mean @75% alive?


Pie prefers her information either anecdotal or hearsay. Statistics have been widely discredited.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'll bring the krispy kremes. who's bringing the mad dog 20/20 this time?


Pinworm would have. But he is dead.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 26, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that's Pie? *i was way off*.



So is she!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 26, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pie prefers her information either anecdotal or hearsay. Statistics have been widely discredited.



how about a flaming pie chart unclebaldrick?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Wait, are you dismissing the dozen claims by different women who report being assaulted by trump?
> 
> He should say I'm absolutely unqualified for POTUS along every imaginable dimension.


Yes I am. Hillary has been smearing people her entire political career and the women came forward on the day wikileaks started releasing podesta emails. 

Anyone can make an accusation. Trump is within his legal rights to take them to court to clear his name.

Hillary can't be trusted.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes I am. Hillary has been smearing people her entire political career Trump is within his legal rights to take them to court to clear his name.


Even a child recognizes the meaning about 2 wrongs.

It looks as if your instinct is to deny the truth by immediately pivoting to accusations involving a different matter. You're well aware that trump, uninvited, mauls women with impunity. It's heinous.

It must be another conspiracy that trump has a docket full of appointments with the judiciary system. He's sued and suing left and right. Do your instincts tell you that a man who is perpetually taxing the court system is probably the victim of a smear by 12 different women over 20 years? Another conspiracy? He's backed out of so many lawsuits it's a well known joke. His cowardly practice is to threaten at every opportunity. Most of the time he knows thats he's a phony clown and will have to back down. He does back down. He wont be taking any of these women before a jury of their peers. NONE

Your defenses, feeble and ill witted as they are, give an edge in the race to the bottom.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Even a child recognizes the meaning about 2 wrongs.
> 
> It looks as if your instinct is to deny the truth by immediately pivoting to accusations involving a different manner. You're well aware that trump, uninvited mauls women with impunity. It's heinous.
> 
> ...


Assuming that the women's claims are true, why is it worse than what Bill did and Hillary defended?

If my husband was sexually assaulting people, I certainly would not stay with him. Hillary not only stayed, she defended him and slandered the women.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

2016 Election

* Senate Update: GOP Candidates Are Doing Better Than Trump — And May Still Lose *
By Harry Enten
In 2012, in contrast, Mitt Romney did considerably better than Republican Senate candidates. In the 32 Senate races that pitted a Democrat against a Republican,2 GOP candidates lost by about 8 percentage points, on average. Romney lost by about 3 points in these same states.3 And again, it’s not one outlier causing this difference. Romney did better than Republican candidates in 21 of the 32 races.

*Trump is doing between 4 and 5 percentage points worse than down-ballot Republicans, on average. Romney did 5 points better.*


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Assuming that the women's claims are true, why is it worse than what Bill did and Hillary defended?
> 
> If my husband was sexually assaulting people, I certainly would not stay with him. Hillary not only stayed, she defended him and slandered the women.


NO the question really is why you refuse to accept that the Clintons have zero significance with regard to trumps character. NONE


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> NO the question really is why you refuse to accept that the Clintons have zero significance with regard to trumps character. NONE


Zero significance? Quite a bit of significant evidence showing their corruption in this thread. You are just too blind.

You can lead a horse to water..


----------



## londonfog (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Assuming that the women's claims are true, why is it worse than what Bill did and Hillary defended?
> 
> If my husband was sexually assaulting people, I certainly would not stay with him. Hillary not only stayed, she defended him and slandered the women.


Speaking of sexual assault and your husband, why was your husband kicked out of the service ? Trump said that it could be drugs, rape or murder, but some are good people.
I don't think it is murder nor is he a good person, so it has to be either rape or drugs selling. Was he raping women and selling heroin. Was he grabbing pussy and selling cocaine? Is your child safe around her father ?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Zero significance? Quite a bit of significant evidence showing their corruption in this thread. You are just too blind.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water..


Don't let em bullshit you pie,they know damn well Hillary Clinton has been proven to be the most corrupt politician ever to be elected or appointed.

Richard Nixon was impeached & forced to abdicate the presidency for keeping files on his political opononents,Hillarys crimes are 100,000 x more corrupt than Nixon,shit Hillary was even fired from her job working on the legal team impeaching Nixon for making bad ethical choices .

Hillary Clinton is a Treasonous bitch who sells any US intelligence she gets to the highest bidder & these yahoos know it,is only their radicalization that won't allow them to admit Hillary is corrupt ,believe me they know but will lie instead of owning it .


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Zero significance? Quite a bit of significant evidence showing their corruption in this thread. You are just too blind.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water..


So you're saying that a wife defending her husband against a woman's allegations is "corruption". I didnt't think so.

My point is that, in your view, the failings of others excuses all of trumps, blunders, crimes and appalling epiphanies


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Most millennials don't know the full scope of Hillary & Bill Clinton's 40 years of Treason,starting with running a massive cocaine smuggling racket where 22 witnesses were assassinated while he was governor of Arkansas,their crimes turned into espionage once they hit the white house .

A massive Clinton scandal known as CHINA GATE where Bill Clinton gave our nuclear technology to China in exchange for donations ,meanwhile Hillary was personally bringing Chinese spy's into classified meetings,one of her Chinese guests was convicted of espionage & sent to federal prison .

A quick quote below explaining bill & Hillarys treason in China Gate.
Back in 1996, when Bill Clinton was running for re-election, he authorized the transfer of highly sensitive technology to China. This technology had military applications and allowed China to close the gap in missile performance with the United States. The transfers were opposed and severely criticized by the Defense Department.

At the same time Bill Clinton was transferring this technology to China, huge donations began to pour into his re-election campaign from the US companies allowed to sell the technology to China, and from American citizens of Chinese descent. The fact that they were US citizens allowed them to donate to political campaigns, but it later emerged that they were acting as conduits for cash coming in from Asian sources, including Chinese Intelligence Agencies! The scandal eventually became known as China-gate!HILLARY THE SPY? - UPDATED INFO! | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/hillarythespy.php#ixzz4OEosJiT5
END QUOTE .

Team troll @rollitup fails to convince anybody with a working brain that " grab em by the pussy " tops high treason ,Hillary cannot be trusted,she's proven her untrustworthiness time & time again,at huge expense to america .


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> 2016 Election
> 
> * Senate Update: GOP Candidates Are Doing Better Than Trump — And May Still Lose *
> By Harry Enten
> ...


His rallies were bigger than Trump's are too. Fine lot of good that did him.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Most millennials don't know the full scope of Hillary & Bill Clinton's 40 years of Treason,starting with running a massive cocaine smuggling racket where 22 witnesses were assassinated while he was governor of Arkansas,their crimes turned into espionage once they hit the white house .
> 
> A massive Clinton scandal known as CHINA GATE where Bill Clinton gave our nuclear technology to China in exchange for donations ,meanwhile Hillary was personally bringing Chinese spy's into classified meetings,one of her Chinese guests was convicted of espionage & sent to federal prison .
> 
> ...



Bro you could drain the fetid cesspool you call home by attending to kalonji's wisdom.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Excuse me while I post some more " bullshit " everybody hates,AKA Clinton high crimes .

Clinton associate ( Chinese spy ) John Huang .
A close associate of Indonesian industrialist James Riady, Huang initially was appointed deputy secretary of commerce in 1993. By 1995, however, he moved to the Democratic National Committee where he generated hundreds of thousands of dollars in illegal contributions from foreign sources. Huang later pleaded guilty to one felony count of campaign finance violations.HILLARY THE SPY? - UPDATED INFO! | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/hillarythespy.php#ixzz4OEuN8rZe
END QUOTE

Yet another "donation " scandal in the Clinton's portfolio of treason,Grab em by the pussy is much worse than high Treason though .

As shown above america cannot afford to trust Hillary Clinton again ,every office a Clinton holds they've proven to exploit .


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 26, 2016)

Here's another case of espionage and assassination in the 4 decades long list of Clinton crimes.

QUOTE
Like John Huang, Trie raised hundreds of thousands of dollars in illegal contributions from foreign sources to Democratic campaign entities. He was a regular White House visitor and arranged meetings of foreign operators with Clinton, including one who was a Chinese arms dealer. His $450,000 contribution to Clinton's legal defense fund was returned after it was found to have been largely funded by Asian interests. Trie was convicted of violating campaign finance laws in 1998.

One of Trie's main sources of cash was Chinese billionaire Ng Lap Seng, according to a Senate Report. Ng Lap Seng had connections to the Chinese government. Seng was arrested in 2015 over an unrelated bribery case, but this gave investigators the opportunity to question Seng about the Chinagate scandal. Former United Nations General Assembly President John Ashe was also caught in the bribery case and was about to testify to the links between the Clintons and Seng when he was found dead that very morning. Initially reported as having died from a heart attack, John's throat had obviously been crushed. At that point the official story changed to him accidentally dropping a barbell on his own throat.
Read more: HILLARY THE SPY? - UPDATED INFO! | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/hillarythespy.php#ixzz4OEwCMZ4e
END QUOTE .

Direct evidence showing Hillary Clinton has sold america out at every opportunity & assassinated all who would testify against them,Hillary can't be trusted .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump is within his legal rights to take them to court to clear his name.


he won't do that because he knows it discovery alone would sink him. cut him so deep.

he is lying to you again, and you are eating it up. you will then throw it up and eat it again. like a dog.

only difference is that dogs are lovable and cute.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary was even fired from her job working on the legal team impeaching Nixon for making bad ethical choices .


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 26, 2016)

Disgraced Democratic operative Robert Creamer participated in daily calls with the Hillary Clinton campaign, and worked directly with President Barack Obama to organize “issue campaigns.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 26, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Disgraced Democratic operative Robert Creamer participated in daily calls with the Hillary Clinton campaign, and worked directly with President Barack Obama to organize “issue campaigns.”


Pie, remember that you saw nothing wrong with the kind of shit these neo-nazis are posting. You are permanently disgraced and will end up in the same FEMA camp as Panhead. None of us will be putting money into your commissary account.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> he won't do that because he knows it discovery alone would sink him. cut him so deep.
> 
> he is lying to you again, and you are eating it up. you will then throw it up and eat it again. like a dog.
> 
> only difference is that dogs are lovable and cute.


@Flaming Pie is the type whose husband will come home drunk at 6 AM, smelling like straight tuna fish on his breath and women's perfume on his clothes, telling her he fell asleep in the club after he ate a tuna fish sandwich and someone sprayed some perfume on him...and she will believe him.

WAKE UP WOMAN your husband been out eating pussy all night. Stop believing stupid shit.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yes I am. Hillary has been smearing people her entire political career and the women came forward on the day wikileaks started releasing podesta emails.
> 
> Anyone can make an accusation. Trump is within his legal rights to take them to court to clear his name.
> 
> Hillary can't be trusted.


Trump will also face revelatory depositions should he follow through on threats to sue the 11 women who have recently accused him of sexual transgressions. He might remember his deposition during his 1990 divorce from Ivana, when he is said to have taken the Fifth Amendment 97 times, largely in response to questions about other women. And, unlike matrimonial cases in New York, civil cases are public record.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> His rallies were bigger than Trump's are too. Fine lot of good that did him.


They had the msm against him, the pollsters, and the tabloids.

#podestaemails

Oh and don't forget they thought he was doofus.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Pie, remember that you saw nothing wrong with the kind of shit these neo-nazis are posting. You are permanently disgraced and will end up in the same FEMA camp as Panhead. None of us will be putting money into your commissary account.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie is the type whose husband will come home drunk at 6 AM, smelling like straight tuna fish on his breath and women's perfume on his clothes, telling her he fell asleep in the club after he ate a tuna fish sandwich and someone sprayed some perfume on him...and she will believe him.
> 
> WAKE UP WOMAN your husband been out eating pussy all night. Stop believing stupid shit.


Hillary can't be trusted.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary can't be trusted.


Hell from what I read neither can you


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary can't be trusted.


Women nazis are the worst. You have proved that time and again Pie.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell from what I read neither can you


Beat me to it


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

The more I read the TRUMP!ista's shit, the more it reminds me of the 1939 "History of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union." The rhetoric and bombast that they "use" is reminiscent of the purges and anti-Trotsky movement.

I really wish this country had fewer of these people. I wonder if Putin will take them.



http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/28/us/politics/donald-trump-voters.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2016)

This trump push has given us all renewed insights as to how low americans can go. I'm not a proud american, I'm afraid. I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This trump push has given us all renewed insights as to how low americans can go. I'm not a proud american, I'm afraid. I'm embarrassed.


Insert Vanilla Ice photo.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Women nazis are the worst. You have proved that time and again Pie.


Hitler was a socialist.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

*Trump campaign using targeted Facebook posts to discourage black Americans from voting*
by Colin Lecher Oct 27, 2016, 9:52

http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13434246/donald-trump-targeted-dark-facebook-ads-black-voters

___________________________

Sickening but not at all surprising.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler was a socialist.


Yes Pie. Hitler was only a Socialist, nothing more. Keep telling yourself that and you won't have to answer for the traits you have in common with him, nationalism and racism especially. Seeing you play with political concepts is cute. Like a monkey with a calculator.

You are out of your element.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler was a socialist.


You pretty much suck with the revisionist history

http://europeanhistory.about.com/od/germanyandprussia/fl/Was-Adolf-Hitler-a-Socialist-Debunking-a-Historical-Myth.htm


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This trump push has given us all renewed insights as to how low americans can go. I'm not a proud american, I'm afraid. I'm embarrassed.


This election has changed me. When I next find myself in a conversation about the rise of fascism with a German - I will probably be a bit more humble and less judgemental. My respect for my fellow American is at an all time low. It would be nice if they all got TRUMP! tattoos so we can tell them apart from normal people.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You pretty much suck with the revisionist history
> 
> http://europeanhistory.about.com/od/germanyandprussia/fl/Was-Adolf-Hitler-a-Socialist-Debunking-a-Historical-Myth.htm


European history has been widely discredited.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Haha,anti establishment Democrat film maker Michael Moore from my state has seen Hillary can't be trusted & switched over to supporting Donald Trump,citing the american peoples unwillingness to stand for corrupt government any longer as his reason . 

The best anti Hillary corruption pro Trump speech I've ever heard & its from one of the hardest left democrats alive .


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Haha,anti establishment Democrat film maker Michael Moore from my state has seen Hillary can't be trusted & switched over to supporting Donald Trump,citing the american peoples unwillingness to stand for corrupt government any longer as his reason .
> 
> The best anti Hillary corruption pro Trump speech I've ever heard & its from one of the hardest left democrats alive .


Wow, lol, you really ARE retarded!


(Pssssstttt....he was _mocking_ rabid dummies like you. Obvious to anyone with an IQ above 60.)


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Haha,anti establishment Democrat film maker Michael Moore from my state has seen Hillary can't be trusted & switched over to supporting Donald Trump,citing the american peoples unwillingness to stand for corrupt government any longer as his reason .
> 
> The best anti Hillary corruption pro Trump speech I've ever heard & its from one of the hardest left democrats alive .


Doesn't it seem funny that you guys now support: Michael Moore, Lou Farrakhan, Don King, Julie Assange and Vlad Putin? Ya lie down with dogs you get fleas - batshit crazy fleas.

You are dumb and have no shame. You are too dumb to even get the clip you posted. I would laugh at you but it doesn't feel good anymore. You are a sad shell of a man.

Show us your swastikii!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Wow, lol, you really ARE retarded!
> 
> 
> (Pssssstttt....he was _mocking_ rabid dummies like you. Obvious to anyone with an IQ above 60.)





Unclebaldrick said:


> Doesn't it seem funny that you guys now support: Michael Moore, Lou Farrakhan, Don King, Julie Assange and Vlad Putin? Ya lie down with dogs you get fleas - batshit crazy fleas.
> 
> You are dumb and have no shame. You are too dumb to even get the clip you posted. I would laugh at you but it doesn't feel good anymore. You are a sad shell of a man.
> 
> Show us your swastikii!


His sole purpose is to irritate, not illuminate.

He's too stupid for either.

white pride my ass


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> His sole purpose is to irritate, not illuminate.
> 
> He's too stupid for either.
> 
> white pride my ass


Good point. He makes me sad. But Danksta really makes me sad.

Can't wait to see what they do Nov 29th. I expect that they won't take much comfort in the Cubs winning the World Series. just sad.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Good point. He makes me sad. But Danksta really makes me sad.
> 
> Can't wait to see what they do Nov 29th. I expect that they won't take much comfort in the Cubs winning the World Series. just sad.


I'm sure they hate both Chicago and Cleveland. Guaranteed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I'm sure they hate both Chicago and Cleveland. Guaranteed.


Ah yes... Dumbicrats.

Kyle Schwarber got injured by the Hillary Clinton Crime Cabal as a warning. He wandered into a Clinton Cocaine Hookup while he was in a farm team. He was going to testify and blow the whole thing up until they "gave him a little message".


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

captainmorgan said:


> I read emails all the time,damn spam. When you clowns come up with a real crime let me know, you idiots have been crying wolf for too many years to take seriously.


You've been presented with real crimes countless times. You don't care. You will care if Hiliary wins. You'll be dancing in the street in November 2016. By November 2020, you'll be living in the streets.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Ah yes... Dumbicrats.
> 
> Kyle Schwarber got injured by the Hillary Clinton Crime Cabal as a warning. He wandered into a Clinton Cocaine Hookup while he was in a farm team. He was going to testify and blow the whole thing up until they "gave him a little message".


Schwarber is lucky to be alive. Unlike my gold fish who were exterminated with thousands of other pets, and the 347 humans.

He must have donated to the election committee. Thank goodness!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You've been presented with real crimes countless times. You don't care. You will care if Hiliary wins. You'll be dancing in the street in November 2016. By November 2020, you'll be living in the streets.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You've been presented with real crimes countless times.










Catfish1966 said:


> if Hiliary wins.
> By November 2020, you'll be living in the streets.







That's the daily double, bet 'em up!


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Bill is buddies with Epstien. Anything they accuse trump of, try looking at the same subject by substituting trump with bill or hillary.
> 
> They are liars.


Bill went to Epstiens private island/underage brothel 20 something times


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Trump campaign using targeted Facebook posts to discourage black Americans from voting*
> by Colin Lecher Oct 27, 2016, 9:52
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/27/13434246/donald-trump-targeted-dark-facebook-ads-black-voters
> ...


You quote a headline from a liberal hack website, but not the supposed ads. The actual ad was videos of Hiliary speaking. Pretending that showing Hiliary's racist hate speech is "discouraging blacks from voting" is just another of your lies.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Bill went to Epstiens private island/underage brothel 20 something times





Catfish1966 said:


> You quote a headline from a liberal hack website, but not the supposed ads. The actual ad was videos of Hiliary speaking. Pretending that showing Hiliary's racist hate speech is "discouraging blacks from voting" is just another of your lies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> You've been presented with real crimes countless times. You don't care. You will care if Hiliary wins. You'll be dancing in the street in November 2016. By November 2020, you'll be living in the streets.


No. We haven't. There are no crimes because the stories are made up. I understand that they feel true to you because they fit your fucked up worldview and prejudices Red.

You want to argue about these crimes but they are asserted without any fact. So they may be freely denied.

Your stories are bullshit. I win. Sorry Red.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. We haven't. There are no crimes because the stories are made up. I understand that they feel true to you because they fit your fucked up worldview and prejudices Red.
> 
> You want to argue about these crimes but they are asserted without any fact. So they may be freely denied.
> 
> Your stories are bullshit. I win. Sorry Red.


You got your world view from socialism.

The same party Hitler championed. Good job being a free-thinker. Not.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed. Good job being a free-thinker. Not.


Why won't you discuss Trump child care plan with me ? You have a child. This should be of great concern to you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed.



If you constantly repeat the same lie, it doesn't become truth.


Unless you're Trump, and have idiot followers like you.


Are you beginning to understand yet? Only right wing historical revisionists say Hitler was a socialist.
Please stop being a moron. Thanks.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed. Good job being a free-thinker. Not.


You are supporting somebody who is practically Hitler in almost every way. From his socialist health care ideas (hardly can call them plans) to nationalist trade policies to race based bigotry to pugnacious militarism. As with Hitler, Trump offers these as bait to get votes. As with Hitler, Trump has contempt for the nations laws and balanced government.

You gave your mind away to narrow religious views and obsession with ending women's right to choose.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed. Good job being a free-thinker. Not.


You are a dimwit. I was a Reagan Republican until a combination of education and the Republican party going full mental pushed me out.

Good job though. I can see how you have adapted that from your Robert Byrd thingy with the Klan. All your internal controls have been stripped. You have reached rock bottom and are ready for a lifetime of manipulation. Please remember what I said about leaving your little girl with somebody when you go out on terror missions.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

I got my worldview from Socialism. What a fucking hoot.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed. Good job being a free-thinker. Not.


Cringefully ignorant.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You got your world view from socialism.
> 
> The same party Hitler championed.


you mean fascism? 

a simple(ton) mistake, Pie.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why won't you discuss Trump child care plan with me ?


just have to become an employee of Trump and you get to enjoy the free child care all his employees have access to. 
oops. i mean you just have to be a guest at one of his resorts to get free child care.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

_"I'm going to be dating her in ten years, can you believe it?"

 _


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you mean fascism?
> 
> a simple(ton) mistake, Pie.


Pie just learned that when they said 3rd Reich in school - they meant the Germans!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler was a socialist.


hitler was a far right wing NATIONAL socialist. he scapegoated the jews (muslims) and communists (mexicans). 

i promise you that if you look through his speeches, he accused his political opponents of "meeting in secret with international bankers to plot the destruction of german sovereignty" as well. trump kinda stole that line straight from hitler.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Wow, what a powerful message he gave. (snicker) Mountain Out Of Mole hill guy (MOOM) reads a sentence then expands on what he thinks is said for ten fucking minutes. The best part is when he said: To read the e-mails properly "you have to read them you have to combine everything you've learned". Translation: First, he tells the weak minded believer how to interpret what he's about to say then tells the listener interpret according to what he's already said. This is a classic tactic in disinformation campaingns. Just like Limbaugh, MooM tell his listeners what to think before he quotes somebody, then repeats his own spin on what he wants you to think. There was nothing of interest, Pie.

The only truth in what he said was that an upper echelon manager in the FBI did not authorize field departments to investigate somebody when an anonymous person reported "suspicious activity". Is this evidence of a crime? Trump supporters seem to think that an accusation is the same thing as guilt. I'll repeat what Comey said about Clinton's e-mail fuck up that you and every other wishful fetus crusader wants to be a crime: 

_Appearing before Congress for yet another marathon session, *Mr. Comey was badgered by Republicans *who said the more they see, the less they understand his decision to clear Mrs. Clinton of criminal wrongdoing in her mishandling of classified information.

The director in July said she did bungle top secret information, but said he couldn’t make charges stick because he couldn’t prove she was sophisticated enough to know the risks she was running, or even to understand the classification system in which she was a key player. And despite new revelations that one of her contractors said he was part of a “coverup operation,” Mr. Comey said nothing he’s seen leads him to question his original conclusions.

“*I haven’t seen anything that would come near to that kind of situation,” he said. “I know there’s lots of questions, lots of controversy. I’m very proud of the way this was done*.”
_
So, go look for ET or write a book or something. Your imagination is wasted here.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


you should take my "hitler or trump?" challenge. it is eye opening, fun, and killthejewtastic!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hitler was a far right wing NATIONAL socialist. he scapegoated the jews (muslims) and communists (mexicans).
> 
> i promise you that if you look through his speeches, he accused his political opponents of "meeting in secret with international bankers to plot the destruction of german sovereignty" as well. trump kinda stole that line straight from hitler.


I will pull you direct quotes from Hitler's Mein Kampf.

Accordingly I had no feelings of antipathy towards the actual policy of the Social Democrats. That its avowed purpose was to raise the level of the working classes-- which in my ignorance I then foolishly believed--was a further reason why I should speak in favour of Social Democracy rather than against it.

For there was a striking discrepancy between the two. In the literary effusions which dealt with the theory of Social Democracy there was a display of high-sounding phraseology about liberty and human dignity and beauty, all promulgated with an air of profound wisdom and serene prophetic assurance; a meticulously-woven glitter of words to dazzle and mislead the reader. On the other hand, the daily Press inculcated this new doctrine of human redemption in the most brutal fashion. No means were too base, provided they could be exploited in the campaign of slander. These journalists were real virtuosos in the art of twisting facts and presenting them in a deceptive form. The theoretical literature was intended for the simpletons of the soi-disant intellectuals belonging to the middle and, naturally, the upper classes. The newspaper propaganda was intended for the masses.

The Social Democrats know how to create the impression that they alone are the protectors of peace.

Britannica:
Although socialism was traditionally an internationalist creed, the radical wing of National Socialism knew that a mass base existed for policies that were simultaneously anti-capitalist and nationalist.

Nationalism and Socialism combined to exert government control over every aspect of people's lives.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you should take my "hitler or trump?" challenge. it is eye opening, fun, and killthejewtastic!


Trump is pro-Israel.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I will pull you direct quotes from Hitler's Mein Kampf.
> 
> Accordingly I had no feelings of antipathy towards the actual policy of the Social Democrats. That its avowed purpose was to raise the level of the working classes-- which in my ignorance I then foolishly believed--was a further reason why I should speak in favour of Social Democracy rather than against it.
> 
> ...


are you quoting hitler to back up your claims about hitler?

not very smart.hitler lost his mind, literally. because he listened to hitler.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump is pro-Israel.


yeah, hitler also only did what he thought was best for the jews too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

Pie quoting Mein Kampf. this thread has just jumped the shark. 

just because hitler started the "national socialist german workers party" doesn't mean he was a socialist. he admired mussolini and his fascist ideals came mainly from him. and a really good rigatoni recipe too.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you should take my "hitler or trump?" challenge. it is eye opening, fun, and killthejewtastic!


You should drop your philosophy class because you are no Socrates. You should take political science instead because you sound like a doofus when it comes to politics.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yeah, hitler also only did what he thought was best for the jews too.


he told Goebbels to only set the ovens to "Warm".


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You should drop your philosophy class because you are no Socrates. You should take political science instead because you sound like a doofus when it comes to politics.


if i wanted an attack so weak that it literally made me laugh, i would play with my new 8 week old kitten.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You should drop your philosophy class because you are no Socrates. You should take political science instead because you sound like a doofus when it comes to politics.


sad!


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You should drop your philosophy class because you are no Socrates. You should take political science instead because you sound like a doofus when it comes to politics.


Soommmmeeeebody loves the taste of (tiny, _so_ dreadfully tiny) Drumpf dick!

Someone flipped your rock over and the sun hit your face and made you cranky, eh?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2016)

Where is pinny? I'm all anxious and balled up


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 27, 2016)

*Hillary Clinton enjoys staggering 14-point lead over Donald Trump in latest poll: Thursday morning US election briefing *

*Hillary Clinton is on the cusp of a commanding presidential election victory over Donald Trump if the latest poll - 51-37 in the Democrat's favour - is to be believed.

The Associated Press-GfK poll gives the Democrat her largest lead yet with just 12 days until the election.

The poll showed Mrs Clinton has the support of 90 per cent of likely Democrat voters, and also has the backing of 15 per cent of more moderate Republicans. Just 79 per cent of all Republicans surveyed said they were voting for their party's nominee.*
*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/10/27/hillary-clinton-enjoys-staggering-14-point-lead-over-donald-trum/*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Soommmmeeeebody loves the taste of (tiny, _so_ dreadfully tiny) Drumpf dick!
> 
> Someone flipped your rock over and the sun hit your face and made you cranky, eh?
> 
> View attachment 3815978


I'm in a great mood. Both candidates suck ass, Hillary can't do the job he has now and trump was thrown in to look like a moron and get hillary elected. The both work for the same beast. The most troubling thing is you guys really think your vote counts and it doesn't because you're not an elector, so all the bitching in the world won't do you any good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

Vegas, baby!

-550 for Hillary 
+350 for Trump


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> Vegas, baby!
> 
> -550 for Hillary
> +350 for Trump


Does that mean if you bet a dollar on trump you get 350$ if he wins?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Where is pinny? I'm all anxious and balled up


He was banned.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I'm in a great mood. Both candidates suck ass, Hillary can't do the job he has now and trump was thrown in to look like a moron and get hillary elected. The both work for the same beast. The most troubling thing is you guys really think your vote counts and it doesn't because you're not an elector, so all the bitching in the world won't do you any good.


cool conspiracy theory, but the electors vote solely on how the people vote.

you are dumb.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Does that mean if you bet a dollar on trump you get 350$ if he wins?


here you are, on a computer with access to the internet, including google presumably, and yet you ask such dumb fucking questions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Does that mean if you bet a dollar on trump you get 350$ if he wins?


hmm. not much of a gambler huh?

no, you gotta bet a hundy to win 350 for trump. and you have to bet 550 to win 100 for hillary.

vegas aint' wrong much. or else there wouldnt be a vegas


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was banned.


Was he put on turtle mode?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> google


rigged


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He was banned.


I know. I'm speaking rhetorically as though longingly calling to my deity


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Was he put on turtle mode?


Worse than that, so far as I know.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> cool conspiracy theory, but the electors vote solely on how the people vote.
> 
> you are dumb.


Half the country's electors vote for whomever they want, not the popular vote.You are dumb, take the class like I said and you'll learn this shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Half the country's electors vote for whomever they want, not the popular vote.


demonstrably false, factually incorrect.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3815697


So you aren't even attempting to refute the statements


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> No. We haven't. There are no crimes because the stories are made up. I understand that they feel true to you because they fit your fucked up worldview and prejudices Red.
> 
> You want to argue about these crimes but they are asserted without any fact. So they may be freely denied.
> 
> Your stories are bullshit. I win. Sorry Red.


Plenty of evidence. Liar


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> demonstrably false, factually incorrect.


The maximum penalty for not following voter results is $1,500 fine


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2016)

That stretched ballsack vid is like the best contribution on this thread


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Plenty of evidence. Liar


Accusing somebody doesn't make them a criminal. No matter how much you want it to be so. All that you have are accusations and investigations prompted by powerful enemies. No evidence, no charges, nothing real. Just rumours , lies, fabrications and a shit ton load of frustrated powerful enemies. And foolish you.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Oct 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Accusing somebody doesn't make them a criminal. No matter how much you want it to be so. All that you have are accusations and investigations prompted by powerful enemies. No evidence, no charges, nothing real. Just rumours , lies, fabrications and a shit ton load of frustrated powerful enemies. And foolish you.


Actually, there are tons of evidence that Hiliary was unable to destroy. Cohmey: "There is evidence". Dishonest you


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Actually, there are tons of evidence that Hiliary was unable to destroy. Cohmey: "There is evidence". Dishonest you


Where?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Where?


In his senility-addled 'brain'.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Plenty of evidence. Liar


Sorry, that thread is closed Red.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-the-world-flat-the-flatlanders-theory.895220/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Plenty of evidence. Liar


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So you aren't even attempting to refute the statements


Why bother, Firefish. It's over your head even when you _don't_ duck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Half the country's electors vote for whomever they want, not the popular vote.You are dumb, take the class like I said and you'll learn this shit.


And we didn't go to the moon either


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Half the country's electors vote for whomever they want, not the popular vote.You are dumb, take the class like I said and you'll learn this shit.


*Donald Trump Stands A Real Chance Of Being The Biggest Loser In Modern Elections*
Just as the left was thoroughly buried in 1972, the country now has the opportunity to bury not just Donald Trump, but the racist, misogynistic politics he stands for. A complete repudiation in full view of a global audience would send a clear signal that Donald Trump is not America.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 27, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And we didn't go to the moon either


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

Yuck indeed. People are waking up to the evils of the Clintons. I expect tomorrow's release will be even more of a yuck.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yuck indeed. People are waking up to the evils of the Clintons. I expect tomorrow's release will be even more of a yuck.


are you ready to discuss the important stuff, like child care ?
What do you like about Trumps plan


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

londonfog said:


> are you ready to discuss the important stuff, like child care ?
> What do you like about Trumps plan


you and pie should come try your wits in the "trump or hitler" thread.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Yuck indeed. People are waking up to the evils of the Clintons. I expect tomorrow's release will be even more of a yuck.


Bill Clinton wasn't working at the State Department. Also, not running for office. Did Bill do anything illegal? You guys ignore Trump's actual charges and actual court dates about really ugly shit. Yet get aghast at the actions of a former president. "The Bushes wouldn't do this" Laugh fucking out loud. I won't go in to all the favors owed them after those really strange contracts given to Bush and Cheney's friends. 

This affects Hillary how?

What was the worst thing said about Hillary Clinton in that piece: "It looks bad".

Salacious and for weak minds. Remind me about it after Hillary's term is over.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 27, 2016)

According to Hillary's aide John Podesta Hillary can be trusted to make the worst choice possible every time,even when advised not to take the bad choice.

Hillary needs to be wearing a helmet in a group home ,she can't be trusted to operate the stove let alone our country .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> According to Hillary's aide John Podesta Hillary can be trusted to make the worst choice possible every time,even when advised not to take the bad choice.


and yet she is still 7 points ahead of trump.

do you not realize that every time you slam hillary, it only reflects worse on trump?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 27, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> According to Hillary's aide John Podesta Hillary can be trusted to make the worst choice possible every time,even when advised not to take the bad choice.
> 
> Hillary needs to be wearing a helmet in a group home ,she can't be trusted to operate the stove let alone our country .


whistle past the graveyard much?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you and pie should come try your wits in the "trump or hitler" thread.


That was actually pretty cool !!! Rather challenging for they both sound and project alike


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Bill Clinton wasn't working at the State Department. Also, not running for office. Did Bill do anything illegal? You guys ignore Trump's actual charges and actual court dates about really ugly shit. Yet get aghast at the actions of a former president. "The Bushes wouldn't do this" Laugh fucking out loud. I won't go in to all the favors owed them after those really strange contracts given to Bush and Cheney's friends.
> 
> This affects Hillary how?
> 
> ...


Yeah but Bill will be walking around the White House


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 27, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> Pie quoting Mein Kampf. this thread has just jumped the shark.
> 
> just because hitler started the "national socialist german workers party" doesn't mean he was a socialist. he admired mussolini and his fascist ideals came mainly from him. and a really good rigatoni recipe too.


He was a fascist and a socialist. He used fascism to intimidate voters and other parties. He used socialism to nationalize everything. Executive order came in handy too.

That sounds an awful lot like Democrats and their tactics. Paying people to riot and intimidate voters. Nationalizing everything. Abusing executive orders.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was a fascist and a socialist. He used fascism to intimidate voters and other parties. He used socialism to nationalize everything. Executive order came in handy too.
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like Democrats and their tactics. Paying people to riot and intimidate voters. Nationalizing everything. Abusing executive orders.


obama issued less executive orders than reagan, nationalized nothing, and made every effort to make voting easier, not harder.

you're fucking retarded, pie.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 27, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was a fascist and a socialist. He used fascism to intimidate voters and other parties. He used socialism to nationalize everything. Executive order came in handy too.
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like Democrats and their tactics. Paying people to riot and intimidate voters. Nationalizing everything. Abusing executive orders.


What do you like about Trumps child care plan. How will it help your family ?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And we didn't go to the moon either


yeah we did! it was flat


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Pie loves Hitler. Whoda thunkit??


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was a fascist and a socialist. He used fascism to intimidate voters and other parties. He used socialism to nationalize everything. Executive order came in handy too.
> 
> That sounds an awful lot like Democrats and their tactics. Paying people to riot and intimidate voters. Nationalizing everything. Abusing executive orders.


Damn you are dumb.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Pie loves Hitler. Whoda thunkit??


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> According to Hillary's aide John Podesta Hillary can be trusted to make the worst choice possible every time,even when advised not to take the bad choice.
> 
> Hillary needs to be wearing a helmet in a group home ,she can't be trusted to operate the stove let alone our country .


She sure took your boy apart in three debates.


Sniff


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He was a fascist and a socialist. He used fascism to intimidate voters and other parties. He used socialism to nationalize everything. Executive order came in handy too



so, so, so very wrong as usual Pie. he nationalized the railroads and a few other industries related to the war machine. socialism is a class struggle, nazism/fascism is a race based struggle. 

Before 1934 some in the party did promote anti-capitalist and socialist ideas, such as profit-sharing, nationalization and old-age benefits, but these were merely tolerated by Hitler as he gathered support, dropped once he secured power and often later executed, such as Gregor Strasser. There was no socialist redistribution of wealth or land under Hitler – although some property changed hands thanks to looting and invasion - and while both industrialists and workers were courted, it was the former who benefitted and the latter who found themselves the target of empty rhetoric. Indeed, Hitler became convinced that socialism was intimately connected to his even more long standing hatred - the Jews – and thus hated it even more. Socialists were the first to be locked up in concentration camps


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

WTF is with Pie? This seems a new low.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> WTF is with Pie? This seems a new low.


the reality of trump getting humiliated is closing in on Pie. and the rest of the trumptards.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Pie loves Hitler. Whoda thunkit??


I should be able to quote him if people want to debate his views. 

Should we ignore history?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so, so, so very wrong as usual Pie. he nationalized the railroads and a few other industries related to the war machine. socialism is a class struggle, nazism/fascism is a race based struggle.
> 
> Before 1934 some in the party did promote anti-capitalist and socialist ideas, such as profit-sharing, nationalization and old-age benefits, but these were merely tolerated by Hitler as he gathered support, dropped once he secured power and often later executed, such as Gregor Strasser. There was no socialist redistribution of wealth or land under Hitler – although some property changed hands thanks to looting and invasion - and while both industrialists and workers were courted, it was the former who benefitted and the latter who found themselves the target of empty rhetoric. Indeed, Hitler became convinced that socialism was intimately connected to his even more long standing hatred - the Jews – and thus hated it even more. Socialists were the first to be locked up in concentration camps


I quoted britannica. Do you think britannica is a non-valid source?

There can be more than one group advocating socialism. He admired socialism, but not the jewish socialism. Mainly because he was racist. He didn't like seeing the jews do better than the germans. He was totally ok with german socialism. 

Will you listen to a world war 2 survivor? She described how he took control.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Heil Pie


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Damn you are dumb.


Do you deny they paid people to cause trouble at Trump events or that the brownshirts intimidated voters?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Heil Pie


You are retarded. I am merely bringing up history about Nazi and suddenly you assume I admired him.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm just wondering how much you admire him, now that you admit it.

Quote more of his scripture for us, please


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

This forum could benefit from a dislike button.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I quoted britannica. Do you think britannica is a non-valid source?
> 
> There can be more than one group advocating socialism. He admired socialism, but not the jewish socialism. Mainly because he was racist. He didn't like seeing the jews do better than the germans. He was totally ok with german socialism.
> 
> Will you listen to a world war 2 survivor? She described how he took control.


you know the troll won't answer your valid question unless its to answer by throwing a question at you instead,the entire gimmick they use is to never answer any question they can't frame into their narrative,if they can't reframe your evidence they will dismiss it & throw out insults .

This forum has devolved way beyond debate,its sole purpose now is to promote radical ideology at all costs,the trolls here who dismiss wikileaks facts as YouTube videos is my proof .

I've read this entire thread & you've stomped a mud hole in these trolls asses all the way,I love it !


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Who here owns brown shirts? C'mon... admit it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> This forum could benefit from a dislike button.


wouldnt do any good,as soon as you gave one of these zombies a thumbs down they'd declare all out war,troll you over all the moderated forums & thumbs Down every post you made,then the thumbs down you gave them would vanish like a fart in the wind .


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I should be able to quote him if people want to *debate his views. *
> 
> Should we ignore history?


Debate his views?

*Debate his views?*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Debate his views?
> 
> *Debate his views?*



Let's all debate Hitler's views to help Pie's spin on what a socialist is, OK?

fuck that shit, jesus christ pie, WTF?

debate his fucking views?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Debate his views?
> 
> *Debate his views?*


Perhaps referencing the fact that Hitler considered himself a Socialist.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I'm just wondering how much you admire him, now that you admit it.
> 
> Quote more of his scripture for us, please


Intimidating voters. Check.
Nationalizing education. Check.
Stifling Free speech. Check.
indoctrinating children. Check.
Anti-capitalism. Check.
Limit Gun Ownership. Check.
Anti-Israel (antisemitism). Check.
Lie constantly. Check.
Treat Protesters like Terrorists. Check.
Support Muslim Jihad. Check.

Hitler and Hillary have alot in common.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Let's all debate Hitler's views to help Pie's spin on what a socialist is, OK?
> 
> fuck that shit, jesus christ pie, WTF?
> 
> debate his fucking views?


I didn't bring it up. You all compare him to trump. 

It's a conversation about who is more like hitler.

Wash the sand out of your vagina.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't bring it up. You all compare him to trump.
> 
> It's a conversation about who is more like hitler.
> 
> Wash the sand out of your vagina.




ignorance is not a virtue, spin doesn't become fact, and Trump is going down. BIGLY.


and at this point, you fucking know it. bigly.

enjoy your spin


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

There is no spin. Hitler referred to himself as a Socialist, many, many times. It's historical fact. Why does that bother you so much?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Intimidating voters. Check.
> Nationalizing education. Check.
> Stifling Free speech. Check.
> indoctrinating children. Check.
> ...


LOL

No matter how much you shout it, you just sound foolish making the comparison. 
Intimidating voters -- Trump is the one who is recruiting KKK thugs and giving them fake badges to lurk about the polling stations
Nationalizing education -- not a bad idea but neither propose this
Stifling Free Speech -- Trump is the one who threatens lawsuits against anybody who embarasses him
Indoctrinating Children -- That's what your church does and other narrow evangelical churches that support Trump do
Anti-capitalism -- Neither
Anti-Israel -- Neither
Lie consonantly -- LOL Trump lies on average every five minutes or twelve times an hour.The only bigger liar is you. Or is that ignorance?
Treat Protesters like Terrorists -- Which candidate wants to "punch him in the face"? OH yeah, Trump
Support Muslim Jihad -- Trump is the one providing recruiting material to ISIS

Add to Trump's qualifications to lead the Nazis his racist bigoted speeches about Mexicans, his desire to disbar a Mexican judge, his policies about Muslim immigration. Also his desire to step up the policing in this nation to address a law and order "problem" that he manufactured. Also his desire to commit torture. I'll bet others can add to this list.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> There is no spin. Hitler referred to himself as a Socialist, many, many times. It's historical fact. Why does that bother you so much?


I guess they think reading about hitler or his works makes you a nazi. So they stay uninformed and stupid.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> There is no spin. Hitler referred to himself as a Socialist, many, many times. It's historical fact. Why does that bother you so much?


You can say you are a grasshopper and it wouldn't be true. Yes, Hitler did say he was a socialist. It's a distortion that gets in the way of facts. We have several socialist institutions in this country that are the backbone of our country's security and a safety net for those that need it. Doesn't make this a NAZI country and more than it makes this a Communist one. 

I'm guessing you are libertarian and would do away with them. And so, of course you wish to distort facts. Pie on the other hand doesn't have a clue and just says whatever is on top of her anti-choice mind.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> Anti-capitalism -- Neither
> Anti-Israel -- Neither


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


>


Fact-free life is easy, I guess.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You can say you are a grasshopper and it wouldn't be true. Yes, Hitler did say he was a socialist. It's a distortion that gets in the way of facts. We have several socialist institutions in this country that are the backbone of our country's security and a safety net for those that need it. Doesn't make this a NAZI country and more than it makes this a Communist one.
> 
> I'm guessing you are libertarian and would do away with them. And so, of course you wish to distort facts. Pie on the other hand doesn't have a clue and just says whatever is on top of her anti-choice mind.


Let me guess, you maintain the means of production in Nazi Germany was in private hands, amirite?

Did I say we are NAZI or Commie in the USA? I did not.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We have several socialist institutions in this country that are the backbone of our country's security and a safety net for those that need it.


Other than price and wage controls, what are the others in your opinion?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Fact-free life is easy, I guess.


You assume too much. I don't think taxing the shit out of a company that proposes to leave the country embraces free market principles at all. It's very anti-capitalist imo its like fixing your crooked window resting on a cracked foundation.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you two compared your brown shirt collections? I'm sure you could swap stories from various rallies


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

I just checked. The sky is completely intact...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL
> 
> No matter how much you shout it, you just sound foolish making the comparison.
> Intimidating voters -- Trump is the one who is recruiting KKK thugs and giving them fake badges to lurk about the polling stations
> ...


I don't even read your posts anymore. You are woefully uninformed. Maybe if you actually read valid sources once in a while instead of asking the liberals to tell you what is fact.

Factcheck is a propaganda tool for the liberals. You need to go to their sources and employ some critical thinking skills.

Our government is fucked up. So entrenched in corruption. Hillary is the definition of corruption. If you read wikileaks you would realize it. Which is why CNN said it was "illegal" to read them.

Media is currently freaking out over the use of the word "ghetto". Have you been to detroit or chicago? I have. 

Streets of abandoned homes with graffiti and boarded up windows to keep squatters and drugs users out. Broken street lights. Crumbling brick factories left to decay. Streets that have potholes so big you can pop a tire. Closed schools. The schools still open are unsafe and not providing adequate education. Homeless people all over the place. Shops have bars on their windows, doors, and are in disrepair.

MLK used the word ghettos often. 

The left has had control of these black communities in cities around our country and yet the black population still suffers. The democrats promise change, hope, and prosperity, yet the black communities are ignored.

They should be providing adequate security, schools, and jobs to african americans. Instead they want to flood our nation with outside labor which hurts blacks more than whites.

Trump has a plan to entice businesses into these areas. Business equals jobs! Renegotiating trade deals will make american manufacturing able to compete and then they will need more workers for the increased demand of goods.

Bill clinton said he wanted to pay syrian refugees to repair detroit. Why not pay the people of detroit or michigan to repair detroit?

Wake up!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Un fucking real how idiotic all you Hillary idiots are.
> 
> Right this very minute Russia & the USA are at Defcon 2 & none of you social justice idiots even know wtf is going on,your beloved black fuhrer has the world on the brink of Mutually Assured Destruction, while Hillary tells Russia she will attack Syria,the very second one more Russian asset dies at Americas hand no more defcon 2,its defcon 1 & launch,we are at the point nuclear ICBM's 10,000 x more powerful than Hiroshima are fueled & In launch position,manned round the clock awaiting 1 phone call to authorize launch ,meanwhile you idiots scream about Trump not being PC & offending your ears while Obama installs illegal missile systems in Poland.
> 
> ...



No brain activity, go ahead and pull the plug on the ventilator. Put a fork in him. Done.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Let me guess, you maintain the means of production in Nazi Germany was in private hands, amirite?
> 
> Did I say we are NAZI or Commie in the USA? I did not.


I didn't say you did. But it comes up when the word socialist or ism is used so I figured I'd just say it to head that stupid idea off.

Much of the means of production in Germany was in the hands of Germany's industrialists. Hitler tolerated socialist ideas in his party until 1934. After that, to be socialist was a death sentence.

Other than the fact that Hitler had socialists rounded up and murdered, the biggest difference between socialism and Nazi ideology is that socialism is based upon the working class and rewards according to deeds while Hitler's ideas were based upon race and expansion of the German "race" at the expense of all others.


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

I hate both candidates, but Jesus trump is taking everyone for a goddam ride. 

I'll give anyone $50 who can prove he's not an easily tested psychopath. All of the boxes on his lab test are checked. He is far and away the worse of the two. He's a serial rapist for fucks sake


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Perhaps referencing the fact that Hitler considered himself a Socialist.


National Socialist. Funny how someone who befriends neo Nazis omits that detail.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I didn't say you did. But it comes up when the word socialist or ism is used so I figured I'd just say it to head that stupid idea off.
> 
> Much of the means of production in Germany was in the hands of Germany's industrialists. .


Von Misis busted this myth a long time ago.

Private ownership of the means of production existed in name only as evidenced by the government that exercised the actual power of ownership; Nazi government decided what was produced, what quantity, what methods and to whom production was to be distributed; what prices to charge, what the wages were paid, what dividends or income the "private owners" were to receive. Misis proved without a doubt that the alleged "private owners" were merely government pensioners.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I didn't bring it up. You all compare him to trump.
> 
> It's a conversation about who is more like hitler.
> 
> Wash the sand out of your vagina.


You should come try your luck in my 'trump or hitler' thread.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I don't even read your posts anymore. You are woefully uninformed. Maybe if you actually read valid sources once in a while instead of asking the liberals to tell you what is fact.
> 
> Factcheck is a propaganda tool for the liberals. You need to go to their sources and employ some critical thinking skills.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy to learn that I aggravated you with information.

Just picking on one of your stupid little cut and paste lines in your diatribe: What is Trump's "Plan" to entice businesses into cities? I'm not talking about statements in his speeches but what are his plans? In his speech in North Carolina a couple of days ago, he spoke about how his plan to cut immigration, cut taxes, build "infrastructure" whatever that is, unilaterally end trade agreements, and step up policing. Also charter schools, as if that's what an inner city mom needs when she would have to drive the kid there.

Trump's policy for inner cities is weak, lacks credibility and there are no details showing how his actions will accomplish what he says they will. For one thing, unilaterally cancelling trade agreements will trigger a recession. Also, do the people in the inner city need or want more SWAT and other militarized police on the streets? Cut immigration helps inner city people? Is it his idea that people living in inner cities should replace migrant farm workers?

Also, people can hear the ignorance and unchecked racism in his words. At least most do and most reject him in part for this.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Von Misis busted this myth a long time ago.
> 
> Private ownership of the means of production existed in name only as evidenced by the government that exercised the actual power of ownership; Nazi government decided what was produced, what quantity, what methods and to whom production was to be distributed; what prices to charge, what the wages were paid, what dividends or income the "private owners" were to receive. Misis proved without a doubt that the alleged "private owners" were merely government pensioners.


OK, you can quote one person The industrialists were joined at the hip to the Nazi war effort, that is true. Tell me, who owned those factories after the war? Don't most still lie in the hands of those same families?

The same could be said of Ford and GM during the war years. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Quotes:

In metro Detroit, 49% of African Americans who are poor are living in census tracts where at least 40% of the residents are poor, the highest rate among the Top 25 metro areas in the U.S. and seventh among the Top 100 metro areas.

In five-year American Community Survey data from 2009-2013, more than a third of all poor African Americans in metropolitan Chicago live in high-poverty census tracts (where the poverty rate is above 40 percent).


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Factcheck is a propaganda tool for the liberals.
> 
> Wake up!


facts have been widely discredited.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Other than price and wage controls, what are the others in your opinion?


Federal level: Military, social security, medicare, medicaid, SNAP

State/city level: Department of Transportation, water supply, public schools, Universities


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Von Misis


lol, stopped reading there.

hitler executed the socialists, retard. right along with the jews, retarded, disabled, and gays.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Why are Democrats keeping african americans in poverty? 

When 25% of african americans are in poverty and the majority of the poverty blacks live in democrat cities..

Why arent democrat policies helping? 
Could it be the 93 crime bill? The curbing of benefits when you get a job or have a husband? The unequal enforcement of drug law in black communities?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Quotes:
> 
> In metro Detroit, 49% of African Americans who are poor are living in census tracts where at least 40% of the residents are poor, the highest rate among the Top 25 metro areas in the U.S. and seventh among the Top 100 metro areas.
> 
> In five-year American Community Survey data from 2009-2013, more than a third of all poor African Americans in metropolitan Chicago live in high-poverty census tracts (where the poverty rate is above 40 percent).


OK, that is a statement of facts. This is not a plan to make things better. You do understand what a plan is, don't you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Triggered.
> 
> Do you think the government has helped detroit or chicago? Has obama done ANYTHING for them?


detroit has been in republican control for years and years now. the overwhlemingly republican state legislators even appointed an unlected, hand picked, republican "emergency manager". same in flint.

things just got worse.

you won't even acknowledge this though. because facts are liberal propaganda. widely discredited.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are Democrats keeping african americans in poverty?
> 
> When 25% of african americans are in poverty and the majority of the poverty blacks live in democrat cities..
> 
> ...


why do you think democratic mayors have more power than republican state legislators?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> detroit has been in republican control for years and years now. the overwhlemingly republican state legislators even appointed an unlected, hand picked, republican "emergency manager". same in flint.
> 
> things just got worse.
> 
> you won't even acknowledge this though. because facts are liberal propaganda. widely discredited.


Years and years? It had decades of money problems because of democrats. 

It can only get better when people move back into detroit. Businesses and homeowners.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Perhaps referencing the fact that Hitler considered himself a Socialist.


except he didn't. wrong again.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why are Democrats keeping african americans in poverty?
> 
> When 25% of african americans are in poverty and the majority of the poverty blacks live in democrat cities..
> 
> ...


You complain and whine but just like Trump say nothing substantive. The question is not what are the conditions in the inner city. The question is what are Rumps plans to improve conditions in the inner cities, as you claim he will do. I listed what he's saying and critiqued them. How about a reply that shows how his plans to cut taxes, build infrastructure (whatever that is), increase the police force without reforming it, charter schools -- most of which are not located in the inner city, unilaterally cancel trade agreements and stop immigration, how do these help inner cities? Please no stupid musings but post something that is better than that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> Hitler became convinced that socialism was intimately connected to his even more long standing hatred - the Jews – and thus hated it even more. Socialists were the first to be locked up in concentration camps


yep,, hitler was a socialist and loved them to death!


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> OK, you can quote one person The industrialists were joined at the hip to the Nazi war effort, that is true. Tell me, who owned those factories after the war? Don't most still lie in the hands of those same families?
> 
> The same could be said of Ford and GM during the war years. Your argument is invalid.


You implication that the german industrialists participation in the defacto nationalization of production was voluntary is simply false.
You stole my car, it wasn't recovered for a year. After its recovery, its still my car therefore I was in control of it the whole year; is simply not an argument.

Nazis came to power in 1933, inflated the currency to provide public works, subsidies and to re arm, the price and wage controls to curtail the inflation were put into place on 1936. WWII started in 1939.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Years and years? It had decades of money problems because of democrats.
> 
> It can only get better when people move back into detroit. Businesses and homeowners.


why aren't the republicans doing that then? they are in full control of the city and have been for years and years.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, stopped reading there.
> 
> hitler executed the socialists, retard. right along with the jews, retarded, disabled, and gays.


Hitler eliminated the Marxist, and all other parties and established his version of Socialism. Who were the 1% at that time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You implication that the german industrialists participation in the defacto nationalization of production was voluntary is simply false.
> You stole my car, it wasn't recovered for a year. After its recovery, its still my car is simply not an argument.
> 
> Nazis came to power in 1933, inflated the currency to provide public works, subsidies and to re arm, the price and wage controls to curtail the inflation were put into place on 1936. WWII started in 1939.


so why did he systematically exterminate socialists?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> his version of Socialism.


oh, you must mean national socialism, AKA fascism, a far right ideology. not socialism as we know it, which is a far left ideology.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You implication that the german industrialists participation in the defacto nationalization of production was voluntary is simply false.
> You stole my car, it wasn't recovered for a year. After its recovery, its still my car therefore I was in control of it the whole year; is simply not an argument.
> 
> Nazis came to power in 1933, inflated the currency to provide public works, subsidies and to re arm, the price and wage controls to curtail the inflation were put into place on 1936. WWII started in 1939.


A recurring question in the literature on Nazi economic policy is why the Nazis refrained from
implementing a policy of wide-scale nationalization of private firms [See Buchheim and Scherner (2005)
for a recent example]. Indeed, this question is interesting since the Nazis’ official economic program and
their electoral manifestos regularly included this pr
oposal. However, it is not a central concern of this
paper. It is worth noting that by rejecting large-scale nationalization, the Nazi government joined the
mainstream in Western capitalist countries, which were, in the 1930s, more given to intervention through
regulation and fiscal policy. As explained in Megginson (2005, p. 10), nationalization of private firms was
not a major policy in Western capitalist countries o
nce the worst of the Great Depression was over.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 28, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/fbi-re-open-investigation-clinton-email-server-n674631?client=ms-android-att-us

BURN THE WITCH 

BOO HAPPY HOLIDAYS BUCKYPOO!


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You implication that the german industrialists participation in the defacto nationalization of production was voluntary is simply false.
> You stole my car, it wasn't recovered for a year. After its recovery, its still my car therefore I was in control of it the whole year; is simply not an argument.
> 
> Nazis came to power in 1933, inflated the currency to provide public works, subsidies and to re arm, the price and wage controls to curtail the inflation were put into place on 1936. WWII started in 1939.


The Great Depression spurred State ownership in
Western capitalist coun
tries. Germany was no
exception; the last governments of the Weimar Republic took over firms in diverse sectors. Later,
the Nazi regime transferred public ownership and
public services to the private sector. In doing
so, they went against the mainstream trends in the Western capitalist countries, none of which
systematically reprivatized firms during the 1930
s. Privatization in Nazi Germany was also
unique in transferring to private hands the delivery of public services previously provided by
government. The firms and the services transferred to private ownership belonged to diverse
sectors. Privatization was part of an intentio
nal policy with multiple objectives and was not
ideologically driven. As in many
recent privatizations, particularly
within the European Union,
strong financial restrictions were
a central motivation. In additio
n, privatization was used as a
political tool to enhance support for the government and for the Nazi Party.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You implication that the german industrialists participation in the defacto nationalization of production is simply false.
> You stole my car, it wasn't recovered for a year. After its recovery, its still my car is simply not an argument.
> 
> Nazis came to power in 1933, inflated the currency to provide public works, subsidies and to re arm, the price and wage controls to curtail the inflation were put into place on 1936. WWII started in 1939.


I wouldn't want your car. 

Dude, the industrialist owners maintained ownership of their factories. On a war footing in the modern era, all economies are directed by the war time government. Same thing happened during WW1 on both sides of the conflict. Hitler had his country on a war footing earlier than 1939 as part of his plans to expand the territories of the German race while exterminating Jewish, Slavic and other Eastern European people in order to make room for his people's expansion, is that what's confusing you?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so why did he systematically exterminate socialists?


He exterminated anything that did not go along with him, including other parties.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> The Great Depression spurred State ownership in
> Western capitalist coun
> tries. Germany was no
> exception; the last governments of the Weimar Republic took over firms in diverse sectors. Later,
> ...


I'm sorry that obvious copy/paste is simply too fucked to read, please reformat and provide a source.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> He exterminated anything that did not go along with him, including other parties.


all your meme points out is that like Trump, Hitler was a great liar.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> He exterminated anything that did not go along with him, including other parties.


so he executed other parties, like socialists, because they did not go along with him and his socialism?

you are motherfucking retarded.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so he executed other parties, like socialists, because they did not go along with him and his socialism?
> 
> you are motherfucking retarded.


HRC for prison November 2016!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> HRC for prison November 2016!


yes, that is the proper thing for an idiot to say.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm sorry that obvious copy/paste is simply too fucked to read, please reformat and provide a source.


 so reading and comprehension are tough for you? figures.

did you and Pie go the same school by chance?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

FBI reopened case on Hillary.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You complain and whine but just like Trump say nothing substantive. The question is not what are the conditions in the inner city. The question is what are Rumps plans to improve conditions in the inner cities, as you claim he will do. I listed what he's saying and critiqued them. How about a reply that shows how his plans to cut taxes, build infrastructure (whatever that is), increase the police force without reforming it, charter schools -- most of which are not located in the inner city, unilaterally cancel trade agreements and stop immigration, how do these help inner cities? Please no stupid musings but post something that is better than that.


How do you not know what infastructure is?

Plus you can always go to his website to read his plans.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI reopened case on Hillary.


I posted a link to nbc of all places they ignore it...HRC for prison Nov 2016


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

Can i ask whats everyone's thoughts on GMO's . are they OK or not


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

If you read mein kampf, you would see he had no problem with socialism. He saw it as a tool to fool the masses and the switch over to dictatorship. 

He hated jews. He hated opposition. Jews and opposing political opponents were silenced.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> yes, that is the proper thing for an idiot to say.


It's OK


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He hated jews. He hated opposition. he hated socialists.Jews and opposing political opponents and socialists were silenced.


now you're correct


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI reopened case on Hillary.


Lets open a discussion about Trumps childcare plan


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you read mein kampf, you would see he had no problem with socialism. He saw it as a tool to fool the masses and the switch over to dictatorship.
> 
> He hated jews. He hated opposition. Jews and opposing political opponents were silenced.


so he was a socialist, and thus he killed people with opposing political views, such as socialists.

beyond retarded.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> It's OK


how many neo-nazi tattoos do you have?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI reopened case on Hillary.


no they didn't.


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

Is it true Hillary endorses GMO's and the depopulation of the human race i do not trust her 

Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Monsanto as two of the heavy-hitting donors to the Clinton Family Foundation.

Bill Gates, of course, pushes vaccines on the world, while Monsanto pushes GMOs. It’s a toxic one-two punch for global depopulation.

Hillary Clinton’s donors also include the drug maker Pfizer, ExxonMobil, Dow Chemical, Goldman Sachs, Procter & Gamble, Coca-Cola and many more. It’s a who’s who compilation of the *most evil corporations and institutions on planet Earth*, and they’ve all given huge money — tens of millions of dollars — to Hillary Clinton.

Hillary is on the same side of the fence as Hitler was, there really the same .
just opposite sex.

Voting for Hillary is voting for Monsanto now i am going to find Hillary supporters bitching about the evil Monsanto on this site what gives lol



Hillary Clinton recently announced that she will be appointing long-time Monsanto lobbyist Jerry Crawford as adviser to her “Ready for Hillary” super PAC… Over the years, Crawford has been instrumental in fighting against small farmers in court and protecting Monsanto’s seed monopoly.

Crawford is an “equal opportunity payola operative” who hands out political bribes to members of both parties. “Crawford has mostly worked with Democratic politicians in the past, but has also put his support behind Republican candidates as well. Anyone who was willing to support Monsanto’s goals would receive support from Crawford,” says TrueActivist.com.

*Hillary Clinton’s law firm used to have Monsanto as a client*

Back in the 1990s, during the era when Vince Foster was murdered for what he knew about the Clintons, Hillary Clinton was a partner at the Rose Law Firm. This law firm counted Monsanto as its client:

“Her history of backing GMO dates back to her early days in Arkansas as a lawyer with the Rose Law Firm, which represented Monsanto and other agribusiness leaders,” reports the Washington Times.

Almost none of today’s activist voters are even old enough to remember the Rose Law Firm, the Clintons’ Whitewater scandal, or even the fact that Hillary Clinton ran the media attacks on all the women who tried to go public with claims of being sexually violated by Bill Clinton. (Yes, Hillary ran the “blame the victim” campaign to protect Bill!)

Yet in an age where progressives demand full transparency on all the issues that matter to them most — immigration, gay marriage, gun control and so on — Hillary finds herself squarely on the wrong side of the GMO issue. She’s a puppet for Monsanto and all its toxic practices that destroy life and destroy the environment.

*Hillary Clinton pushes toxic pesticides, herbicides and other agricultural chemicals*

At every opportunity, Hillary Clinton pushes toxic chemicals, pesticides and herbicides that contaminate the food supply, promote human diseases like Alzheimer’s and even threaten destruction of the environment. Hillary Clinton, Bride of Frankenfood, is also a “chemical holocaust” pusher who works hard to make sure every woman and child in America eats food laced with cancer-causing glyphosate.

“In the GMO debate, Mrs. Clinton has consistently sided with the chemical companies,” says the Washington Times. “A new scientific study bolstered environmentalists’ concerns by finding the herbicide Roundup could be linked to a range of health problems and diseases, including Parkinson’s, infertility and cancers. The study published last month in the scientific journal _Entropy_ also reported evidence that residue of glyphosate, a chief ingredient in the weed killer, has been found in food.”

That food, of course, enriches Monsanto and the other biotech firms, many of which *kick back huge donations to Hillary Clinton as long as she keeps pushing poison*.

A vote for Hillary, it turns out, is a vote for Monsanto.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


>


You sir are correct.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Is it true Hillary endorses GMO's and the depopulation of the human race i do not trust her
> 
> Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Monsanto as two of the heavy-hitting donors to the Clinton Family Foundation.
> 
> ...


Welcome and Greetings,


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How do you not know what infastructure is?
> 
> Plus you can always go to his website to read his plans.


So, explain to me what Trump means about building infrastructure in the inner cities? I can't find anything substantive on the subject. Does he mean road, bridges, or does he mean secure water supply and sewage? I also don't understand how this addresses many of the problems present in the inner city. Or is it just another GOP big money give-away to his butt buddies in the 1%.

You speak as if you know something. Show us what you know. Not surmise with truthy wannabe facts but really verifiable facts about his plan.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Is it true Hillary endorses GMO's and the depopulation of the human race i do not trust her
> 
> Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Monsanto as two of the heavy-hitting donors to the Clinton Family Foundation.
> 
> ...


So, what is Trump's postion on GMO's, glyphosphate, fossil fuels/global warming, vaccines? How is his position better than Clintons?

Answer: much, much worse

Advantage Clinton


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> HRC for prison November 2016!


Aren't Rumps two trials for fraud due to start in November? Then his trial for child rape is due to start in December? I haven't heard of anything scheduled for Clinton, except her inaugural address but that isn't until next year. Her acceptance speech is due in about 11 days. Being president is kind of like being in prison except it's nothing like it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't find anything substantive on the subject.


i don't think trump thought he would ever get this close to the Presidency and has no real plans for anything. 

what is his endgame is what i'm trying to figure out?

narcissists don't like to lose and won't admit to losing. so how does he spin this? he always brags abou t the trump brand but it has definitely taken a hit based on his racist ramblings. and he's gonna lose to a woman to boot and i think we all realize he thinks women are not equals to men. 

whatcha think?


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Aren't Rumps two trials for fraud due to start in November? Then his trial for child rape is due to start in December? I haven't heard of anything scheduled for Clinton, except her inaugural address but that isn't until next year. Her acceptance speech is due in about 11 days. Being president is kind of like being in prison except it's nothing like it.


Who knows i just wonder when the law suits start coming when trump sues and wins from the so called women right i mean he does have a great case lets just hope they have some DNA evidence.
All they got is Here say, he can prove defamation. and who knows what else like finance loss due to the fact of there claims etc etc etc. bottom line why have they not come out years ago but now ??? 

A *statute* of *limitation* is a *law* which forbids prosecutors from charging someone with a *crime* that was committed more than a specified number of years ago. The general purpose of *statutes* of *limitation* is to make sure convictions occur only upon evidence (physical or eyewitness) that has not deteriorated with time.

If you cannot see its a smear campaign on trump ? well i do not know what to say.

Its OK Fogdog we now know you support GMO


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> i just wonder when the law suits start coming


they are already here. he has trump university scam and raping a 13 yr old already going to trials in 2016. pay attention!!


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

And if Clinton becomes president, you can expect the full Monsanto agenda to be aggressively pushed as national policy:

• A nationwide federal ban on GMO labeling.

• Immediate USDA approval of all experimental GMO crops.

• Extreme, politically motivated attacks against all anti-GMO activists, scientists and journalists.

• Huge increases in taxpayer-funded subsidies for farmers who grow GMO crops.

• Aggressive *corporate imperialism push* to overturn bans on glyphosate and GMOs by other nations.

• Possibly even attempts by the FDA to *outlaw non-GMO Project Verified labels* in the same way they attacked hormone-free labels for cow’s milk.

Make no mistake: A vote for Hillary is a vote for Monsanto


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Make no mistake: A vote for Hillary is a vote for Monsanto


did Monsanto touch you in your special place? you can open up to us.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Who knows i just wonder when the law suits start coming when trump sues and wins from the so called women right i mean he does have a great case lets just hope they have some DNA evidence.
> All they got is Here say, he can prove defamation. and who knows what else like finance loss due to the fact of there claims etc etc etc.
> 
> If you cannot see its a smear campaign on trump ? well i do not know what to say.
> ...


So, what about the child rape Trump faces that is actually on the docket? You call it a smear yet the judge sees enough evidence to justify a trial. You see, a trial takes place in a court room, where evidence is reviewed and testimony is given under oath with cross-questioning by prosecuting and defense attorneys. 

Smear campaigns -- look up right wing attacks on Hillary Clinton -- just take place in the public media without any need to say anything factual at all.

Trump's trials will be unlike the made up shit that supposedly makes Clinton a criminal except no charges and nothing found after millions of taxpayer dollars were spent by powerful GOP congressmen. 

GMOs? I don't know enough to decide about it. Seems pretty risky to me though so I don't want it in the food supply.

What are Trump's position on GMOs? That's all that matters, not what I think.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> And if Clinton becomes president, you can expect the full Monsanto agenda to be aggressively pushed as national policy:
> 
> • A nationwide federal ban on GMO labeling.
> 
> ...


How does Clinton compare to Trump's positions? Is Trump against GMOs?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> And if Clinton becomes president, you can expect the full Monsanto agenda to be aggressively pushed as national policy:
> 
> • A nationwide federal ban on GMO labeling.
> 
> ...


I know you are new here but are you new to America too? 
Democrats in the U.S. Senate yesterday blocked a mostly Republican-led effort to bar states from requiring labels for foods made with genetically modified organisms (GMOs). On a 48 to 49 vote, the bill—which would have instead set up a federal, voluntary GMO labeling system—fell well short of the 60 votes needed to clear a key procedural barrier.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Is it true Hillary endorses GMO's and the depopulation of the human race i do not trust her
> 
> Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Monsanto as two of the heavy-hitting donors to the Clinton Family Foundation.
> 
> ...


So you know the Main pro Hillary people your speaking to are paid professional trolls,no matter how much direct evidence you show them their reply will be to #1 attack you personally,#2 Redirect into an attack against Trump ,or #3 claim your evidence to be discredited,in every crime Hillary or her campaign staff has been caught comitting their responses have all been 1 of the 3 I outlined .

Watch the response they give you & see if it's rational to you.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i don't think trump thought he would ever get this close to the Presidency and has no real plans for anything.
> 
> what is his endgame is what i'm trying to figure out?
> 
> ...


RiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLies


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> So you know the Main pro Hillary people your speaking to are paid professional trolls,no matter how much direct evidence you show them their reply will be to #1 attack you personally,#2 Redirect into an attack against Trump ,or #3 claim your evidence to be discredited,in every crime Hillary or her campaign staff has been caught comitting their responses have all been 1 of the 3 I outlined .
> 
> Watch the response they give you & see if it's rational to you.


lol...the look of desperation ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> paid professional trolls,


highly paid amateur troll here. get it straight! i can't pass the drug test to go pro just yet there slugger


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> So you know the Main pro Hillary people your speaking to are paid professional trolls,no matter how much direct evidence you show them their reply will be to #1 attack you personally,#2 Redirect into an attack against Trump ,or #3 claim your evidence to be discredited,in every crime Hillary or her campaign staff has been caught comitting their responses have all been 1 of the 3 I outlined .
> 
> Watch the response they give you & see if it's rational to you.


Maybe you can tell me what Trump's position regarding GMOs are.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> RiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLies


RiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedcheckoutsextaperiggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLiesRiggedriggedriggedriggedriggedMexicansriggedriggedriggedMediariggedriggedriggedriggedMuslimsriggedriggedriggedriggedLies


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Maybe you can tell me what Trump's position regarding GMOs are.



anchor: what is your position on GMO's mr trump?
trump: i almost bought a GMO in the late 60's but decided on a Corvette instead. i could reach their pussies easier in the Vette


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> highly paid amateur troll here. get it straight! i can't pass the drug test to go pro just yet there slugger


Not me, I'm a professional grade troll. Hillary promised me a gazillion simoles for my time. You don't think I'd talk to these fools for free, do you?


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> So you know the Main pro Hillary people your speaking to are paid professional trolls,no matter how much direct evidence you show them their reply will be to #1 attack you personally,#2 Redirect into an attack against Trump ,or #3 claim your evidence to be discredited,in every crime Hillary or her campaign staff has been caught comitting their responses have all been 1 of the 3 I outlined .
> 
> Watch the response they give you & see if it's rational to you.


 I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil 
Yet Hillary is all for it


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil
> Yet Hillary is all for it


Dude, she's running against somebody. One or the other will be prez. It's not as if we have a "none of the above" box. The choice is Clinton or Trump. Or a protest vote which means whatever people want but it doesn't do much good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil
> Yet Hillary is all for it


yet Repubs are the ones trying to block states from requiring food labeling? you do know hillary is a democrat, right?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil
> Yet Hillary is all for it


I don't understand bitches who keep making different accounts. One account is not enough for you to make your lame ass point ?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> anchor: what is your position on GMO's mr trump?
> trump: i almost bought a GMO in the late 60's but decided on a Corvette instead. i could reach their pussies easier in the Vette


So, Trump supports GMOs for the little people. But wouldn't have one himself. Thought so.


----------



## 88ffingers (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I don't understand bitches who keep making different accounts. One account is not enough for you to make your lame ass point ?


Wipe your chin


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> And if Clinton becomes president, you can expect the full Monsanto agenda to be aggressively pushed as national policy:
> 
> • A nationwide federal ban on GMO labeling.
> 
> ...


I just unignored the trolls so I could see the response your post was replied to with by a troll,sure as shit the Troll responding to your evidence against Hillary redirected into an attack about Trump issues, within 3 minutes of you posting 

Now its not about Hillary being owned by Monsanto,now its defending Trumps language 

If you aren't aware there are at least 2 corporate owned sites that pay $15-$20 an hour for Trolls to suppress all negative Clinton information,Media Matters & Correct the Record admit they are paying over 1 million professional posters to " correct the record " and post " truth " ,I posted wikileaks 18 that takes 4 minutes to watch the video outlining the new evidence & 29 seconds after I hit the post button was hit by a troll redirect,any Clinton info you post will be answered in a way that leads you to talk about Donald trump,as was just done by site troll #2 FogDog.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> Wipe your chin


wipe your ass


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I just unignored the trolls so I could see the response your post was replied to with by a troll,sure as shit the Troll responding to your evidence against Hillary redirected into an attack about Trump issues, within 3 minutes of you posting
> 
> Now its not about Hillary being owned by Monsanto,now its defending Trumps language
> 
> If you aren't aware there are at least 2 corporate owned sites that pay $15-$20 an hour for Trolls to suppress all negative Clinton information,Media Matters & Correct the Record admit they are paying over 1 million professional posters to " correct the record " and post " truth " ,I posted wikileaks 18 that takes 4 minutes to watch the video outlining the new evidence & 29 seconds after I hit the post button was hit by a troll redirect,any Clinton info you post will be answered in a way that leads you to talk about Donald trump,as was just done by site troll #2 FogDog.


are you too broke to put up for the $5,000 bet, or too much of a pussy?


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil
> Yet Hillary is all for it


What are you trying to express ,incoherent and idiotic clown?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I just unignored the trolls so I could see the response your post was replied to with by a troll,.


Kind of defeats the purpose of ignore...but we know you're special kinda stupid


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I just unignored the trolls so I could see the response your post was replied to with by a troll,sure as shit the Troll responding to your evidence against Hillary redirected into an attack about Trump issues, within 3 minutes of you posting
> 
> Now its not about Hillary being owned by Monsanto,now its defending Trumps language
> 
> If you aren't aware there are at least 2 corporate owned sites that pay $15-$20 an hour for Trolls to suppress all negative Clinton information,Media Matters & Correct the Record admit they are paying over 1 million professional posters to " correct the record " and post " truth " ,I posted wikileaks 18 that takes 4 minutes to watch the video outlining the new evidence & 29 seconds after I hit the post button was hit by a troll redirect,any Clinton info you post will be answered in a way that leads you to talk about Donald trump,as was just done by site troll #2 FogDog.


*CNN’s Stelter: Trump Replacing Birther Conspiracy Theory With “Ludicrous" Claim That Media Is Rigging The Election*


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

88ffingers said:


> I just don't understand seeing pro Hillary voters in this thread, , and there posts for anti GMO;s bashing it to all hell as Monsanto the Evil
> Yet Hillary is all for it


I'm with you there,Monsanto can get directly fucked,they can take their GMO's & stuff em up their ass,its like watching a train wreck people know will happen in advance ,instead of stopping it they try to convince others it didn't happen .

Monsanto has proven human life isn't a priority yet Hillary takes millions from them & these idiots chose to close their eyes about it all.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> You're gay. All day long you post about man ass. 24/7/365 you stare at man ass. You love it. Can't get enough of it.


what's wrong with being gay ?
I'm not. Very happily married for 20 plus years, but whats wrong with being gay ?
Do you always associate a man wiping his ass ( or not ) as gay ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> You're gay. All day long you post about man ass. 24/7/365 you staring at man ass. You love it. Can't get enough of it.


post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Hahaha

The weiner investigation of sexting a minor requires the reopening of hillary email investigation.

Possible classified info on weiner's device.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what's wrong with being gay ?
> I'm not. Very happily married for 20 plus years, but whats wrong with being gay ?
> Do you always associate a man wiping his ass ( or not ) as gay ?


You're still on the down low? Wifey never has to know?
It doesn't take a phycologist to know men obsessed with other men's asses is probably gay.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hahaha
> 
> The weiner investigation of sexting a minor requires the reopening of hillary email investigation.
> 
> Possible classified info on weiner's device.


What do you like about Trumps child care plan


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> You're still on the down low? Wifey never has to know?
> It doesn't take a phycologist to know men obsessed with other men's asses is probably gay.


Nah if I was gay I would go full throttle. No shame in my game. How about you ? Would you go full throttle or be in the closet ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, explain to me what Trump means about building infrastructure in the inner cities? I can't find anything substantive on the subject. Does he mean road, bridges, or does he mean secure water supply and sewage? I also don't understand how this addresses many of the problems present in the inner city. Or is it just another GOP big money give-away to his butt buddies in the 1%.
> 
> You speak as if you know something. Show us what you know. Not surmise with truthy wannabe facts but really verifiable facts about his plan.


Really? Have you not heard of the pipes in flint? He visited flint. 

We have cities around the nation that have pipes that will fail soon, bridges and roads that need repair, and so on.

Updating everything will save lives, improve safety, and create jobs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> the reopening of hillary email investigation.


it is not being reopened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> What do you like about Trumps child care plan


Shoo fly, dont bother me.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really? Have you not heard of the pipes in flint? He visited flint.
> 
> We have cities around the nation that have pipes that will fail soon, bridges and roads that need repair, and so on.
> 
> Updating everything will save lives, improve safety, and create jobs.


and if you were to ever get a job and become a tax payer, you could actually help in that effort.

as it stands, you are standing on the sidelines, taking welfare from taxpaying workers like myself, and telling us what to do with the rest of our money.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


please cite where the FBI says it is being reopened.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and if you were to ever get a job and become a tax payer, you could actually help in that effort.
> 
> as it stands, you are standing on the sidelines, taking welfare from taxpaying workers like myself, and telling us what to do with the rest of our money.


I'm not going to work until my daughter goes to school full time. I am not going to pay a stranger to raise my child.

How much of your wages do you send to ISIS?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Shoo fly, dont bother me.


I see. You don't understand his childcare plan.
I guess you can go back to wishing you can suck another mans cock while your husband eats your pussy. I hope he does not beat your ass again when he finds out. Marriage for citizenship can get deadly


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Just like everything else, I'd go balls to the wall. Matter a fact, if I was gay; I'd probably be posting about man ass all day.... Just like you


would you prefer top or bottom ?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not going to work until my daughter goes to school full time. I am not going to pay a stranger to raise my child.
> 
> How much of your wages do you send to ISIS?


A smart educated women would find a way to work from home. Too easy now a days.
Would help your husband and get you off of foodstamps.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> would you prefer top or bottom ?


My girlfriend has a pretty face, so I prefer missionary


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Just like everything else, I'd go balls to the wall. Matter a fact, if I was gay; I'd probably be posting about man ass all day.... Just like you


why are you talking about balls? are you a gay or something?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> My girlfriend has a pretty face, so I prefer missionary


how much does she weigh?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> My girlfriend has a pretty face, so I prefer missionary


no, you said if you were gay you would go balls to the walls. I asked would you prefer top or bottom ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm not going to work until my daughter goes to school full time. I am not going to pay a stranger to raise my child.
> 
> How much of your wages do you send to ISIS?


you are aware that there are lots of ways to work from home, right?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> My girlfriend has a pretty face, so I prefer missionary


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> how much does she weigh?


when she steps on scale. It reads " steam boat "


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see. You don't understand his childcare plan.
> I guess you can go back to wishing you can suck another mans cock while your husband eats your pussy. I hope he does not beat your ass again when he finds out. Marriage for citizenship can get deadly


I understand it. I just dont see why I have to explain it 20 billion times. You dont really want to know. You just want to call me an idiot for not liking Hillarys more "generous" plan.

Hillary = expanded government burocracy

Trump = direct to parent voucher. Cut out burocracy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I understand it. I just dont see why I have to explain it 20 billion times. You dont really want to know. You just want to call me an idiot for not liking Hillarys more "generous" plan.
> 
> Hillary = expanded government burocracy
> 
> Trump = direct to parent voucher. Cut out burocracy.


burocracy?

you claim to be college educated?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> why are you talking about balls? are you a gay or something?


It's an expression used by pilots. Are you the biggest loser to ever go on Jeopardy?


UncleBuck said:


> how much does she weigh?


I don't know. But I'm able to pick her up over my head, so that means less than 200


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> A smart educated women would find a way to work from home. Too easy now a days.
> Would help your husband and get you off of foodstamps.


You keep assuming things about me and expect me to talk to you.

Rediculous. You don't know my background, circumstances, or current obligations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> burocracy?
> 
> you claim to be college educated?


Woot woot! Dats da gramma police!

Ermagerd!


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, you're an open Nazi sympathizer, so there's that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> It's an expression used by pilots. Are you the biggest loser to ever go on Jeopardy?
> 
> I don't know. But I'm able to pick her up over my head, so that means less than 200


first you are talking about balls, now you are talking about one of the most male dominated professions that exist. are you sure that you are not a gay?

post a picture of her elbow.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You keep assuming things about me and expect me to talk to you.
> 
> Rediculous. You don't know my background, circumstances, or current obligations.


rediculous?

the only thing that is ridiculous is that anthony weiner just texted me a dick pic with the nuclear codes written on his cock shaft.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh he's gay all right only he's shy,he knows he can come tongue my balls & taint whenever he feels frisky,I'll even feed him a ramen soup & cherry kool aide after he finishes


are you still boasting about the fact that you are a rapist?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you are aware that there are lots of ways to work from home, right?




Hillary can't be trusted.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Really? Have you not heard of the pipes in flint? He visited flint.
> 
> We have cities around the nation that have pipes that will fail soon, bridges and roads that need repair, and so on.
> 
> Updating everything will save lives, improve safety, and create jobs.


Is that his plan? Where does it say he's planning on redoing everybody's plumbing in the inner cities? Where does it say he's planning on replacing bridges?

How much do those actions cost? 

Plans, Pie, aren't just plattitudes. They contain a start date a finish date, resources required, cost estimates, objectives, and details about how the work will be done. You know, the "how what why and when" of the initiative. I don't expect all of that but how about a stated objective, completion requirements, and maybe cost estimates, at the very least. And not your know nothing out of mind ideas but what Trump and his team have actually written down.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Well, you're an open Nazi sympathizer, so there's that.


Talking about nazi doesn't make me a nazi.

Go unbump yourself.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Talking about nazi doesn't make me a nazi.
> 
> Go unbump yourself.


Voting for a modern day Nazi makes you at least a sympathizer.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary can't be trusted.


do you chant that at cult meetings?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is that his plan? Where does it say he's planning on redoing everybody's plumbing in the inner cities? Where does it say he's planning on replacing bridges?
> 
> How much do those actions cost?
> 
> Plans, Pie, aren't just plattitudes. They contain a start date a finish date, resources required, cost estimates, objectives, and details about how the work will be done. You know, the "how what why and when" of the initiative. I don't expect all of that but how about a stated objective, completion requirements, and maybe cost estimates, at the very least. And not your know nothing out of mind ideas but what Trump and his team have actually written down.


If you really wanted to know, you would go to his site. 

Our government is SUPPOSED to take care of infastructure and they have failed to maintain it!

So we should just let our country decay and fall behind the capabilities of our time?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Voting for a modern day Nazi makes you at least a sympathizer.


Hillary is like Hitler.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is like Hitler.


she wants to ban a religion, so yeah.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you chant that at cult meetings?


Do you like throwing gays off roofs?


----------



## Rrog (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Voting for a modern day Nazi makes you at least a sympathizer.


Yeah... I said sympathizer. I can't for sure say you're card-carrying. I'm conservative, you know


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Do you like throwing gays off roofs?


anthony weiner texted me uranium.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she wants to ban a religion, so yeah.


He wants to ban immigration from the tumultuous region of the world were radical islam is taking hold.

You should be thanking him. Radical islamists hate jews. Even if a small percentage get through, that means american lives lost.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> If you really wanted to know, you would go to his site.
> 
> Our government is SUPPOSED to take care of infastructure and they have failed to maintain it!
> 
> So we should just let our country decay and fall behind the capabilities of our time?


No, I'm just asking because you keep flogging the shit. I'm really pointing out that you know nothing of which you speak. The GOP has cut taxes and restricted infrastructure repair so that the 1% can have their jets and super yachts. You support the GOP because you have a fixation on other women's fetuses. Now all of a sudden you say Trump will fix the infrastructure of the country. He's specific about tax cuts but vague about his great modernization plans. And I'm here to say that Trump has nothing but fern seed in his pocket.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Wikileaks. Drip drip.

Video proof of conspiracy to subvert democracy.

Hillary under investigation again.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> anthony weiner texted me uranium.


That makes sense. Creepy pervs like to stay in contact. Has the FBI confiscated your cell phone yet?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is like Hitler.


Trump is the one who best fits that description. Sorry but you are wrong. OK, not sorry.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wikileaks. Drip drip.
> 
> Video proof of conspiracy to subvert democracy.
> 
> Hillary under investigation again.


Ok, so when Comey comes out to say that nothing is there, will you buy it? I'll buy it if he says Clinton comitted a crime. Will you accept his decision if he says she didn't or that he finds nothing that merits charges?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> No, I'm just asking because you keep flogging the shit. I'm really pointing out that you know nothing of which you speak. The GOP has cut taxes and restricted infrastructure repair so that the 1% can have their jets and super yachts. You support the GOP because you have a fixation of other women's fetuses. Now all of a sudden you say Trump will fix the infrastructure of the country. He's specific about tax cuts but vague about his great modernization plans. And I'm here to say that Trump has nothing but fern seed in his pocket.


I know what is best for me and my family. It is not a larger federal government. 

Strong military, strong economy, strong border.

Ethics reform! Look that shit up. Trump has a plan for term limits on congress, lobbying bans, and so on.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so when Comey comes out to say that nothing is there, will you buy it? I'll buy it if he says Clinton comitted a crime. Will you accept his decision if he says she didn't or that he finds nothing that merits charges?


Honestly I think his lowers found something and they wouldn't let him dismiss it. He sure as hell doesnt want to be doing it.

He has two connections to Hillary prior to investigation. Hes connected to one of her donors and to clinton foundation.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I know what is best for me and my family. It is not a larger federal government.
> 
> Strong military, strong economy, strong border.
> 
> Ethics reform! Look that shit up. Trump has a plan for term limits on congress, lobbying bans, and so on.


It all starts with other women's fetuses. Tell me, have you ever voted for a pro-choice candidate? 

You know that Trump's tax cut and spending increase is almost the exactly the same as Bush's and every Republican candidate for prez since Gerald Ford. How'd that work out. 

What is his plan for the economy?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

First: I am going to re-institute a 5-year ban on all executive branch officials lobbying the government for 5 years after they leave government service. I am going to ask Congress to pass this ban into law so that it cannot be lifted by executive order.

Second: I am going to ask Congress to institute its own 5-year ban on lobbying by former members of Congress and their staffs.

Third: I am going to expand the definition of lobbyist so we close all the loopholes that former government officials use by labeling themselves consultants and advisors when we all know they are lobbyists.

Fourth: I am going to issue a lifetime ban against senior executive branch officials lobbying on behalf of a foreign government.

Fifth: I am going to ask Congress to pass a campaign finance reform that prevents registered foreign lobbyists from raising money in American elections.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Honestly I think his lowers found something and they wouldn't let him dismiss it. He sure as hell doesnt want to be doing it.
> 
> He has two connections to Hillary prior to investigation. Hes connected to one of her donors and to clinton foundation.


Will you accept his findings if he says nothing was found to justify charges?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so when Comey comes out to say that nothing is there, will you buy it? I'll buy it if he says Clinton comitted a crime. Will you accept his decision if he says she didn't or that he finds nothing that merits charges?


Everybody already knows she's guilty. Let the justice system play out, sure. But it would take a complete idiot to not see that there is sufficient evidence for an indictment


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> First: I am going to re-institute a 5-year ban on all executive branch officials lobbying the government for 5 years after they leave government service. I am going to ask Congress to pass this ban into law so that it cannot be lifted by executive order.
> 
> Second: I am going to ask Congress to institute its own 5-year ban on lobbying by former members of Congress and their staffs.
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with his plans for the economy? How does his tax cut and spending increase work when Bush's exact same actions brought on the worst recession since 1929?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It all starts with other women's fetuses. Tell me, have you ever voted for a pro-choice candidate?
> 
> You know that Trump's tax cut and spending increase is almost the exactly the same as Bush's and every Republican candidate for prez since Gerald Ford. How'd that work out.
> 
> What is his plan for the economy?


Look

It 

Up


I am not going to type it all out you. Nor will I link it. It is all on his site and you are an adult. Try acting like one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What does that have to do with his plans for the economy? How does his tax cut and spending increase work when Bush's exact same actions brought on the worst recession since 1929?


War and Nafta wrecked our economy. 

Plus bush was in on the regime change for oil game.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Everybody already knows she's guilty. Let the justice system play out, sure. But it would take a complete idiot to not see that there is sufficient evidence for an indictment


Nope. You are just regurgitating made up shit. I'm happy to let the justice system play out. How about you? Will you accept Comey's findings as the final word if he says that nothing was found to justify charges?

I'll accept his word if he says that charges are justified.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You keep assuming things about me and expect me to talk to you.
> 
> Rediculous. You don't know my background, circumstances, or current obligations.


I only can go by what you tell us.
Tell me what I get wrong.
You are married to a man of Mexican heritage. You both have one child which is a beautiful girl. Your husband was booted out the military ( not sure for what but should we go by what Donald says about Mexicans ?).
You don't work, but prefer to stay at home, taking care of your daughter and receiving food stamps.
You sometimes enjoy your husband eating you out whilst you think about another man cock in your mouth. You enjoy Trump and no matter what disgusting thing he says about women you still find a way to make an excuse for him. Which leaves me to believe that you have been beaten physically and mentally your whole life...oh you also are very insecure about your looks.
Ok what did I get wrong ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He wants to ban immigration from the tumultuous region of the world were radical islam is taking hold.
> 
> You should be thanking him. Radical islamists hate jews. Even if a small percentage get through, that means american lives lost.


the 9/11 hijackers came from germany.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Look
> 
> It
> 
> ...


You are the one who keeps trumpeting his whatever they are. I'm completely skeptical and have read up on it. So, tell me something I don't know. I'm saying you are ignorant and supporting a clown. Show me how I'm wrong by posting something convincing to show how Trumps plans to cut taxes, increase spending and institute trade wars will do anything other than balloon the debt while triggering a recession. Something from a few well known economists will do.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Yeah... I said sympathizer. I can't for sure say you're card-carrying. I'm conservative, you know


I can be conservative and I can be liberal. Never really understood people claiming just one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Will you accept his findings if he says nothing was found to justify charges?


He is linked to Hillary. I certainly do not trust him. There was enough evidence to prove intent. Destruction of devices and deletions of emails is a crime.

Besides it doesnt matter whether or not I as an individual accept it.

The nation will decide.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary under investigation again.


factually incorrect.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> That makes sense. Creepy pervs like to stay in contact. Has the FBI confiscated your cell phone yet?


no, just my cat. hillary killed my cat.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nope. You are just regurgitating made up shit. I'm happy to let the justice system play out. How about you? Will you accept Comey's findings as the final word if he says that nothing was found to justify charges?
> 
> I'll accept his word if he says that charges are justified.


Final word? Drip. Didn't you hear him say that new evidence and information keeps coming in every day? Drip. You are getting way ahead of yourself buddy. Drip. This will be a major topic up to election, and then after it. Drip


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Yes she is,so is Buck,FogDog & the other radicals,Adolph Hitler was a firm believer in shutting down free speach as well as using power to silence the opposition .


i will sue you for describing how i grabbed you by the pussy.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He is linked to Hillary. I certainly do not trust him. There was enough evidence to prove intent. Destruction of devices and deletions of emails is a crime.
> 
> Besides it doesnt matter whether or not I as an individual accept it.
> 
> The nation will decide.


That's not how a justice system works. It works on evidence that is verified and examined carefully by a judge and jury. We can't just vote Clinton into jail. derp

And so, it doesn't matter what the justice system comes up with. You will take the simpleton's approach and claim rigged. 

Weak, weak, weak


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Everybody already knows she's guilty.


trump goes on trial next month for fraud and racketeering. then for child rape the month after that.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh he's gay all right only he's shy,he knows he can come tongue my balls & taint whenever he feels frisky,I'll even feed him a ramen soup & cherry kool aide after he finishes


Says the guy who was sold in prison ^^^^^^^^.
Is that what they did to you. Feed you ramen soup and kool aid. Did you ever tell the guards or did you learn to like it ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are the one who keeps trumpeting his whatever they are. I'm completely skeptical and have read up on it. So, tell me something I don't know. I'm saying you are ignorant and supporting a clown. Show me how I'm wrong by posting something convincing to show how Trumps plans to cut taxes, increase spending and institute trade wars will do anything other than balloon the debt while triggering a recession. Something from a few well known economists will do.


Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.

Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Final word? Drip. Didn't you hear him say that new evidence and information keeps coming in every day? Drip. You are getting way ahead of yourself buddy. Drip. This will be a major topic up to election, and then after it. Drip


Will you accept Comey's decision if he says there was nothing found to justify charges?

I will.

This is getting fun. You and Pie can't accept the workings of the US justice system. I guess like Trump you'd prefer a dictatorship.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.
> 
> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


you're very active today. all sugared up with more non-scandal.

is that kind of an admission that your relative silence the last couple weeks means you know how bad you are going to lose?


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.
> 
> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


How are Trumps tax cuts different from Bush's? Why do you think the effect will be different this time?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no, just my cat. hillary killed my cat.


Viper woman got your cat? I'm not surprised.
It's easier to see snakes in the grass, if you mow your lawn.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Viper woman got your cat? I'm not surprised.
> It's easier to see snakes in the grass, if you mow your lawn.


post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.
> 
> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


SHIT you have nothing but time.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> post a picture of your elbow.


Told you I'm not gay. Stop asking


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Told you I'm not gay. Stop asking


but if you were you would go balls to the walls. The only question is would you prefer top or bottom


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> but if you were you would go balls to the walls. The only question is would you prefer top or bottom


With another man? To be honest, I don't know. I've never really thought about it.

Your wife has the right to know you're on the down low. Especially if you're sleeping around with other men.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


You seem to misinterpret what I'm doing. I'm challenging you. I'm saying you don't know jack shit about these issues other than your obsession with other women's fetuses. I don't think you've read up on the issues and thought things through. Yet you keep telling us how great it's going to be. There are a lot of very smart people who've looked at Trump's economic ideas -- one can hardly call them plans -- and compared WHAT HE SAYS to Clinton's economic plans -- yes, plans, with details and specific actions, as well as what she says. Conclusions overwhelmingly are that Trump's ideas if enacted would trigger recession and balloon the debt. Clinton's plans would grow the economy yet also incur additional debt, but something like a trillion dollars less over ten years than under Trump.

I challenge you to put forth a logical argument that is backed up by leading economists who can as least undermine this conclusion. Proof is not necessary but valid sources are. Do you want to remain the village idiot of this site or do you want to step up your game past just repeating what FOX news hands you to in baby pablum form?

All of this is too much information for you. So I'll make it easy for you. Trump would end a woman's right to choose whereas Clinton would not. That is all you need to know to make a decision.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.
> 
> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


 Trump pays 0% tax remember
Hideously ignorant.

You havent got time to read? Why you're busy gooning with enema. over FBI fantasies?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> With another man? To be honest, I don't know. I've never really thought about it.
> 
> Your wife has the right to know you're on the down low. Especially if you're sleeping around with other men.


I agree. Your wife should know if you are sleeping around with men....or women for that matter.
I myself don't prefer men, but I will not knock you for your preference. In fact I say you should embrace it. Think about if you would prefer bottom or top and go for it. Let us know how it went. Good luck


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You seem to misinterpret what I'm doing. I'm challenging you. I'm saying you don't know jack shit about these issues other than your obsession with other women's fetuses. I don't think you've read up on the issues and thought things through. Yet you keep telling us how great it's going to be. There are a lot of very smart people who've looked at Trump's economic ideas -- one can hardly call them plans -- and compared WHAT HE SAYS to Clinton's economic plans -- yes, plans, with details and specific actions, as well as what she says. Conclusions overwhelmingly are that Trump's ideas if enacted would trigger recession and balloon the debt. Clinton's plans would grow the economy yet also incur additional debt, but something like a trillion dollars less over ten years than under Trump.
> 
> I challenge you to put forth a logical argument that is backed up by leading economists who can as least undermine this conclusion. Proof is not necessary but valid sources are. Do you want to remain the village idiot of this site or do you want to step up your game past just repeating what FOX news hands you to in baby pablum form?
> 
> All of this is too much information for you. So I'll make it easy for you. Trump would end a woman's right to choose whereas Clinton would not. That is all you need to know to make a decision.


Agents at the FBI call James Comey a dirty cop behind his back. All this new information is really starting to make him look bad. The orders he gave to cover up for Hillary. He is an embarrassment to the agency, and should resign immediately.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Agents at the FBI call James Comey a dirty cop behind his back. All this new information is really starting to make him look bad. The orders he gave to cover up for Hillary. He is an embarrassment to the agency, and should resign immediately.


you need to add "many people are saying " to make it believable.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Agents at the FBI call James Comey a dirty cop behind his back. All this new information is really starting to make him look bad. The orders he gave to cover up for Hillary. He is an embarrassment to the agency, and should resign immediately.


You too think the justice system is rigged. Because Comey didn't produce the result you wanted. 18 months of investigations with up to 1500 agents going through files and finding missing e-mails. Also depositions from witnesses and Clinton herself. Also extending immunity to one witness who then provided testimony that would have incriminated himself but not Clinton. Also Comey knowing he'd be excoriated by congress for giving the decision he made. 

Yet you, after reading a couple of comic books and selling your food stamps decide you know better. Rigged. LOL.

Is there any good reason why you shouldn't just join the few other completely useless people on my ignore list? Pie, at least I find entertaining. You on the other hand is just boring. And stupid.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Everything is back in play now. Lying to Congress. Lying to the FBI. Destruction of evidence. Spread it all back on top of the table and examine everything closely. Who would have known it would be Weiners cell phone to finally bring down Hill da beast. You just can't make this stuff up! lol


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Carlos Danger should take a plea deal. Register as a sex offender and then testify against Hillary


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Everything is back in play now. Lying to Congress. Lying to the FBI. Destruction of evidence. Spread it all back on top of the table and examine everything closely. Who would have known it would be Weiners cell phone to finally bring down Hill da beast. You just can't make this stuff up! lol


If Comey says that nothing is found to justify charges, will you accept it as the final word?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Everything is back in play now. Lying to Congress. Lying to the FBI. Destruction of evidence. Spread it all back on top of the table and examine everything closely. Who would have known it would be Weiners cell phone to finally bring down Hill da beast. You just can't make this stuff up! lol


Let's not forget the Clinton's own daughter Chelsea has a whole bunch to do with this too 

Thanks to Chelsea we have proof the Clinton's took $66 million dollars in for profit bribes 

Unclebucks sphinter is so tight over this his black cherry would pass for a virgin again


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

@StillNotGOP @Flaming Pie @Illinois Enema Bandit

there was a lobotomized moron here once, his name was hyroot. He told tales of the Obama prayer rug and SS agents refusal to protect Obama. He was oblivious to logic and the reality of others who have held professional roles and been educated beyond GED equivalent. You're taking on his role as well as functioning as the enema douche nozzle on enema's apparatus while pie is the Under-Body Protective Sheeting


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

ah ha ha ha ha,I'm sitting here listening to what both the left & right refer to as the official US politics historian Newt Gingrich ,he just outlined all other political scams & he nails down how Hillary Clinton's scam is by far the largest political scam for cash in the history of the USA .

Sock it too me Santa its x-mas today,seeya Hillary !


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Let's not forget the Clinton's own daughter Chelsea has a whole bunch to do with this too
> 
> Thanks to Chelsea we have proof the Clinton's took $66 million dollars in for profit bribes
> 
> Unclebucks sphinter is so tight over this his black cherry would pass for a virgin again



*Youve got a tired arm and dog water son*


*Who will win the presidency?*
Chance of winning


Hillary Clinton

81.2%

Donald Trump

18.7%


----------



## srh88 (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> do you chant that at cult meetings?


it looks more like this.. 





"Hillary cant be trusted!"


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting taxes will attract business back from mexico and other countries. Mexico has a 16% business tax.
> 
> Please just do some reading. I really dont have time.


This is what the business community thinks of The Donald's economic plans:



The dip occurred when the stock market factored in the risk that Trump might win.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 28, 2016)

Holy fuck,sitting here trying to catch up with all the new Clinton scandals & heard this insanity,now we know it wasn't just Bill Clinton having a secret meeting with Attorney General Loretta " Bacon Fat " Lynch's stinking ass,Hillary is cold busted having a secret closed door meeting with the head of Elections in Florida,a hard core radical clintonista plagued by episodes of corruption & incompetence,her last act of incompetence kept voters in Florida from voting for legal MJ on the ballot .

Pay attention Florida residents,Hillary is caught on tape holding an iegal closed door secret meeting with the head of your States elections,the same hag who fucked Florida residents out of voting for legal weed next month,a vote for Hillary by any pro legal mj voter is pure insanity .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Told you I'm not gay. Stop asking


i'm not sure why you think your elbow is erotic, i just want you to show us how fat you are.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm not sure why you think your elbow is erotic, i just want you to show us how fat you are.


His funny bone?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Let's not forget the Clinton's own daughter Chelsea has a whole bunch to do with this too
> 
> Thanks to Chelsea we have proof the Clinton's took $66 million dollars in for profit bribes
> 
> Unclebucks sphinter is so tight over this his black cherry would pass for a virgin again





Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Holy fuck,sitting here trying to catch up with all the new Clinton scandals & heard this insanity,now we know it wasn't just Bill Clinton having a secret meeting with Attorney General Loretta " Bacon Fat " Lynch's stinking ass,Hillary is cold busted having a secret closed door meeting with the head of Elections in Florida,a hard core radical clintonista plagued by episodes of corruption & incompetence,her last act of incompetence kept voters in Florida from voting for legal MJ on the ballot .
> 
> Pay attention Florida residents,Hillary is caught on tape holding an iegal closed door secret meeting with the head of your States elections,the same hag who fucked Florida residents out of voting for legal weed next month,a vote for Hillary by any pro legal mj voter is pure insanity .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Let's not forget the Clinton's own daughter Chelsea has a whole bunch to do with this too
> 
> Thanks to Chelsea we have proof the Clinton's took $66 million dollars in for profit bribes
> 
> Unclebucks sphinter is so tight over this his black cherry would pass for a virgin again


you're the one still pussying out on the $5,000 bet i am proposing. well, it may be because you are broke. but i believe you are not only broke, but also a complete pussy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Hillary Clinton's scam is by far the largest political scam for cash in the history of the USA .


your hyperbole betrays your desperation.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so why did he systematically exterminate socialists?


Who were the 1% at the time Hitler waged his war on Capitalism again?


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Who were the 1% at the time Hitler waged his war on Capitalism again?


Tell us


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Who were the 1% at the time Hitler waged his war on Capitalism again?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Who were the 1% at the time Hitler waged his war on Capitalism again?


Jewish bankers


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Jewish bankers


Reported for hideous anti-Semitism.

Suck it HARD, slimeball:


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 28, 2016)

Hitler needed their money to fund government programs.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> A recurring question in the literature on Nazi economic policy is why the Nazis refrained from
> implementing a policy of wide-scale nationalization of private firms [See Buchheim and Scherner (2005)
> for a recent example]. Indeed, this question is interesting since the Nazis’ official economic program and
> their electoral manifestos regularly included this pr
> ...


Ya or there's this Jewish, Austria German Economist with a phD in Law guy who actually fled the German advance in Europe during the first year of WWII:

_"De facto_ government ownership of the means of production, as Mises termed it, was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State.

But what specifically established _de facto_ socialism in Nazi Germany was the introduction of price and wage controls in 1936. These were imposed in response to the inflation of the money supply carried out by the regime from the time of its coming to power in early 1933. The Nazi regime inflated the money supply as the means of financing the vast increase in government spending required by its programs of public works, subsidies, and rearmament. The price and wage controls were imposed in response to the rise in prices that began to result from the inflation.

As Mises showed, to cope with such unintended effects of its price controls, the government must either abolish the price controls or add further measures, namely, precisely the control over what is produced, in what quantity, by what methods, and to whom it is distributed, which I referred to earlier. The combination of price controls with this further set of controls constitutes the _de facto_ socialization of the economic system. For it means that the government then exercises all of the substantive powers of ownership.

This was the socialism instituted by the Nazis. And Mises calls it socialism on the German or Nazi pattern, in contrast to the more obvious socialism of the Soviets, which he calls socialism on the Russian or Bolshevik pattern."


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Ya or there's this Jewish, Austria German Economist with a phD in Law guy who actually fled the German advance in Europe during the first year of WWII:
> 
> _"De facto_ government ownership of the means of production, as Mises termed it, was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State.
> 
> ...


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I wouldn't want your car.
> 
> Dude, the industrialist owners maintained ownership of their factories. On a war footing in the modern era, all economies are directed by the war time government. Same thing happened during WW1 on both sides of the conflict. Hitler had his country on a war footing earlier than 1939 as part of his plans to expand the territories of the German race while exterminating Jewish, Slavic and other Eastern European people in order to make room for his people's expansion, is that what's confusing you?


Not really. What's confusing is why you're trying to equate a "war footing" and who controlled what in Germany after the war was over as some reasoning that aggressive Socalism did not take place by Hitler in Germany. The big difference here is the US armed forces are purely voluntary btw.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so he executed other parties, like socialists, because they did not go along with him and his socialism?
> 
> you are motherfucking retarded.


He exterminated Russian Bolshevik Socialism in Germany and waged war on Capitalism and the 1% Remind me who was that 1% again?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> so reading and comprehension are tough for you? figures.
> 
> did you and Pie go the same school by chance?


I went to a school that does not condone plagiarism if that's what you mean. Lemme guess, you went to a school where a numerical grade of 60 is still passing.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no they didn't.


Rut-Row-Raggey
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fbi-director-investigation-hillary-clinton-emails-back/story?id=43138105

*FBI Director Says Investigation Into Hillary Clinton Emails Back On*
FBI Director James Comey released a statement today saying that the FBI is going to continue the previously closed investigation into Hillary Clinton's emails from her time as secretary of state.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Jewish bankers


shitball?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and if you were to ever get a job and become a tax payer, you could actually help in that effort.
> 
> as it stands, you are standing on the sidelines, taking welfare from taxpaying workers like myself, and telling us what to do with the rest of our money.


And what exactly is wrong with taking something that was offered to you?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Jewish bankers


woah, you gotta use the PC term. they are called "globalists".


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Ya or there's this Jewish, Austria German Economist with a phD in Law guy who actually fled the German advance in Europe during the first year of WWII:
> 
> _"De facto_ government ownership of the means of production, as Mises termed it, was logically implied by such fundamental collectivist principles embraced by the Nazis as that the common good comes before the private good and the individual exists as a means to the ends of the State. If the individual is a means to the ends of the State, so too, of course, is his property. Just as he is owned by the State, his property is also owned by the State.
> 
> ...


mises is a hack.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Rut-Row-Raggey
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/fbi-director-investigation-hillary-clinton-emails-back/story?id=43138105
> 
> *FBI Director Says Investigation Into Hillary Clinton Emails Back On*
> FBI Director James Comey released a statement today saying that the FBI is going to continue the previously closed investigation into Hillary Clinton's emails from her time as secretary of state.


not reopened.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Ok, so when Comey comes out to say that nothing is there, will you buy it? I'll buy it if he says Clinton comitted a crime. Will you accept his decision if he says she didn't or that he finds nothing that merits charges?


Do you accept that JFK was killed by a magic bullet? Do you accept that US citizens were kidnapped and used as LSD test subjects


Dankistino said:


> Trump pays 0% tax remember
> Hideously ignorant.
> 
> You havent got time to read? Why you're busy gooning with enema. over FBI fantasies?


You don't take tax deductions. You volunteer above and beyond your tax obligation, got it.
Would you like the link to voluntarily contribute to the Treasury? I believe in you, you could provide us with so much more....


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I agree. Your wife should know if you are sleeping around with men....or women for that matter.
> I myself don't prefer men, but I will not knock you for your preference. In fact I say you should embrace it. Think about if you would prefer bottom or top and go for it. Let us know how it went. Good luck


"I know you are but what am I". The tried and true elementary school burn still works.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3817098


Ohhh do the dirty diaper, its been a couple pages I think its time now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You are a writhing piece of shit.


trailer dwelling racist birther says what?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You are a writhing piece of shit. This is statement is tremendously funny though.


U mad, inbreeder? 

Pennies?

Nazi fishing trips?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> U mad, inbreeder?
> 
> Pennies?
> 
> Nazi fishing trips?


I'd settle for the one of diarrhea on the floor or the old guy and the kid shooting up. Ohhh Ohhh some SFW porn!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I'd settle for the one of diarrhea on the floor or the old guy and the kid shooting up. Ohhh Ohhh some SFW porn!


you're just mad because you didn't think of it first and wasted all your time on being a racist trailer dwelling birther.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Do you accept that JFK was killed by a magic bullet? Do you accept that US citizens were kidnapped and used as LSD test subjects
> 
> 
> You don't take tax deductions. You volunteer above and beyond your tax obligation, got it.
> Would you like the link to voluntarily contribute to the Treasury? I believe in you, you could provide us with so much more....


Regarding JFK, I don't know. Its as simple as that. I haven't seen anything that convinces me one way or the other. There is also a rumor of a second shooter in the Lincoln assassination too. Maybe the second shooter is the same guy. I'm aware of CIA testing LSD on unwitting test subjects. That's pretty old stuff. Did you know that the CIA and military staff tortured people during the Iraq war? 

What in hell are you getting at? Get to the point, man.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding JFK, I don't know. Its as simple as that. I haven't seen anything that convinces me one way or the other. There is also a rumor of a second shooter in the Lincoln assassination too. Maybe the second shooter is the same guy. I'm aware of CIA testing LSD on unwitting test subjects. That's pretty old stuff. Did you know that the CIA and military staff tortured people during the Iraq war?
> 
> What in hell are you getting at? Get to the point, man.


IDK I'm very high. I saw a pretty good documentary that linked JFK assassination to Bush Sr. who claimed to have never worked for the FBI, but did at the time. Ya I've seen some of the Iraq torture, never heard of the 2nd gunman on Lincoln, got a link? IIRC you were trying to make a case that Nazi Germany was Capitalist because potato. Imma go smoke another bowl.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> IDK I'm very high. I saw a pretty good documentary that linked JFK assassination to Bush Sr. who claimed to have never worked for the FBI, but did at the time. Ya I've seen some of the Iraq torture, never heard of the 2nd gunman on Lincoln, got a link? IIRC you were trying to make a case that Nazi Germany was Capitalist because potato. Imma go smoke another bowl.


sounds like a good idea. 

*THEORY #1*
*ANDREW JOHNSON WAS INVOLVED WITH BOOTH*






_Approximately seven hours before shooting the president, Booth dropped by the Washington hotel which was Vice-President Andrew Johnson's residence. Upon learning from the desk clerk that neither Johnson nor his private secretary, William A. Browning, was in the hotel, Booth wrote the following note: "Don't wish to disturb you Are you at home? J. Wilkes Booth." Browning testified before the military court that he found the note in his box later that afternoon. 

Did Johnson and Booth know each other? In the 1997 publication "Right or Wrong, God Judge Me" The Writings of John Wilkes Booth edited by John Rhodehamel and Louise Taper it is stated on p. 146 that Booth had previously met Johnson in Nashville in February, 1864. At the time Booth was appearing in the newly opened Wood's Theatre. Also, author Hamilton Howard in Civil War Echoes (1907) made the claim that while Johnson was military governor of Tennessee, he and Booth kept a couple of sisters as mistresses and oftentimes were seen in each other's company. 
_
A lot more theories are listed here:
_http://rogerjnorton.com/Lincoln74.html_

There is a conspiracy theory for every damn bad thing that has ever happened. People find it hard to believe that one person acting alone can cause so much harm and so they look for other reasons. Many times, it's true, the perp acted alone or with a very small group. Like 9-11. But people don't want to think that it is true.

My initial response is always "say what". I'll usually check it out and it's almost always not true or stretched beyond recognition. Some conspiracies are true but they aren't secret for long. The CIA LSD thing is an example. Same with nuclear tests that exposed rank and file soldiers to bomb blast radiation just to see what happens. And they died. Usually the attempt to hide it makes it look worse and engenders wild speculation by weak minded people.

After all this time, I find it hard to believe that a massive conspiracy to kill JFK could be kept secret for so long. 


In today's world, nothing remains a secret. Nothing.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're just mad because you didn't think of it first and wasted all your time on being a racist trailer dwelling birther.


Ya man, memes and pics require a lot of thinking.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Ya man, memes and pics require a lot of thinking.


since this thread was started, my house gained approximately $9,375 in value.

how's your trailer doing?


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 28, 2016)

i just zillowed mine the other day. Something like 45-55k+ but thats about a little less than1year. I'm an "inner city" dweller!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> since this thread was started, my house gained approximately $9,375 in value.
> 
> how's your trailer doing?


My driveway went up $40,000 in value over the last 18.months.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> sounds like a good idea.
> 
> *THEORY #1*
> *ANDREW JOHNSON WAS INVOLVED WITH BOOTH*
> ...


In 1963 Earl Warren, when asked by a reporter if the full official record of the JFK investigation would be made public, responded: "yes there will come a time, but it may not be in your lifetime."

We may have a better light to view JFK assassination next year. In croptober 2017 the final 40,000 documents held at the Narional Archives and Records Administration related to the murder are required by law to be made public.

Unless Trump or Hillary find it pertinent to keep them a secret.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> since this thread was started, my house gained approximately $9,375 in value.
> 
> how's your trailer doing?


Not bad, I was able to drop $45k on foundation and structural improvements this year since there's no mortgage. It can now sustain winds of up to 200mph and if a tree falls on it, the tree will break in half. 

How'd that stock dip today affect your retirement?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> i just zillowed mine the other day. Something like 45-55k+ but thats about a little less than1year. I'm an "inner city" dweller!


If you're not too old or something you should move somewhere you can do bumper crops of pumpkins. Nice little paycheck around Halloween.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Not bad, I was able to drop $45k on foundation and structural improvements this year since there's no mortgage. It can now sustain winds of up to 200mph and if a tree falls on it, the tree will break in half.
> 
> How'd that stock dip today affect your retirement?


you spent $45,000 on something which will depreciate to $0 in time?

LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> If you're not too old or something you should move somewhere you can do bumper crops of pumpkins. Nice little paycheck around Halloween.


that investment advice is about as good as buying a trailer and illegally melting down pennies for copper.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> In 1963 Earl Warren, when asked by a reporter if the full official record of the JFK investigation would be made public, responded: "yes there will come a time, but it may not be in your lifetime."
> 
> We may have a better light to view JFK assassination next year. In croptober 2017 the final 40,000 documents held at the Narional Archives and Records Administration related to the murder are required by law to be made public.
> 
> Unless Trump or Hillary find it pertinent to keep them a secret.


Lol. What the fuck you figure is in there? I studied that case for over 20 years. Historical data.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Lol. What the fuck you figure is in there? I studied that case for over 20 years. Historical data.


I don't presume to know. It was a counterpoint to "in today's world nothing remains a secret" and I proposed it _could_ remain a secret depending on Trump or Clinton. I just wish that shit was scanned into Hillary's email server and we would all know right now.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 28, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you spent $45,000 on something which will depreciate to $0 in time?
> 
> LOL


I'm not moving ever, so your opinion on my investment or what you think it is, is really a moot point. 


UncleBuck said:


> that investment advice is about as good as buying a trailer and illegally melting down pennies for copper.


Investing in your homes infrastructure is pretty much a no brainier. I know right, investing in copper pennies was so bad for the US government they invested in zinc ones in 1982 in a sad, pathetic attempt to recover losses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm not moving ever, so your opinion on my investment or what you think it is, is really a moot point.


it's not an opinion. it's a fact. trailers, like you dwell in, depreciate to worthlessness over time.



twostrokenut said:


> Investing in your homes infrastructure is pretty much a no brainier.


*trailer

not home, trailer.

technically, your trailer is your home, but it is not a house. it is a trailer. investing any amount of money into something which will depreciate to $0.00 over time is pretty pointless.

i mean, i guess it might be worth it to replace a broken window or something, as long as you can find one at the flea market for cheap. but to invest $45,000 into a trailer which will be literally worthless in 30 years is complete folly.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 29, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> it's not an opinion. it's a fact. trailers, like you dwell in, depreciate to worthlessness over time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The obvious folly is attempting to assign a value to something that is not for sale and assuming I consider your opinion on it. Why you consider a mortgage a security is beyond retarded but do carry on.

BTW Hillary can't be trusted.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 29, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> The obvious folly is attempting to assign a value to something that is not for sale


that's not folly, that's an industry practice.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Just saw this. Funny. Ending is good.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> woah, you gotta use the PC term. they are called "globalists".


Globalist are not jewish but a jew could be a globalist.

Plenty of all races and walks of life are globalists.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you're just mad because you didn't think of it first and wasted all your time on being a racist trailer dwelling birther.


Lmao!!!

Yes, buck. We are "jealous" that we dont spend all our time looking for vomit, shit and sfw porn.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> you spent $45,000 on something which will depreciate to $0 in time?
> 
> LOL


My first thought: $45,000?? So the foundation is worth four times more than _what is sitting on it_?

LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Did you know that buck is a globalist Jew?
> 
> View attachment 3818193


Reported (yet *again*) for anti-Semitism.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The globalist half disgusts me. The jew half makes me sad.
> 
> He supports the people who are anti-israel and anti-jew. I bet he doesnt think Jerusalem should belong to the jews.


You're right. Buck doesn't think Israel should exist, but instead their land should be turned over to Palestine. He reminds me of Wolf Blitzer. Hatred for his own race and religion make him feel intellectually enlightened.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Reported for being a retard.


Reported for supporting a tyrannical fascist while being married to a Mexican man -- IE: the *ultimate* idiocy.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Reported (yet *again*) for anti-Semitism.


Are you CheesusRice's sock puppet account?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Are you CheesusRice's sock puppet account?


Nah, unlike you and 95% of your braindead Drumpf drones, I'm an _actual person.
_
Wanna place a bet on your imminent banning, or will you be leaving with your cohorts when Hil wins in a few days?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Trouble in paradise?

Both their "husbands" are sexual predators of the worst sort.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Reported for supporting a tyrannical fascist while being married to a Mexican man -- IE: the *ultimate* idiocy.
> 
> View attachment 3818195


Americans of all colors first. We cannot pay to take care of the world. 

All americans should be the president's first priority.

Illegal immigrants are not U.S. citizens.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Nah, unlike you and 95% of your braindead Drumpf drones, I'm an _actual person.
> _
> Wanna place a bet on your imminent banning, or will you be leaving with your cohorts when Hil wins in a few days?


Hillary has been losing some serious ground in the polls this week. If all the illegals don't show up to vote for her in Florida, she's done. Next time Hillary passes out and needs to be loaded in the van like a slab of beef, it will be on her way to prison.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3818202
> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> Both their "husbands" are sexual predators of the worst sort.


Aren't *you* married to a murderous drug dealing rapist, though?

"Sexual predators", LOL.....poor Pie.....you should probably focus on cleaning up your state-funded shotgun shack and checking the grocery sales at Walmart, you aren't grasping political realities very well.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Hillary has been losing some serious ground in the polls this week. If all the illegals don't show up to vote for her in Florida, she's done. Next time Hillary passes out and needs to be loaded in the van like a slab of beef, it will be on her way to prison.


Just a few more days, Drumpfsters!


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I'm going to start with this since I am currently watching it. I will be sharing words from hillary and videos of hillary to show why I distrust her.


Before you vote why don't you actually do some research about the Clinton's here is the clintons campaign managers views.

http://dailycaller.com/2016/10/30/clinton-campaign-manager-admits-hillary-lied-about-fbi-letter-to-congress-video/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Aren't *you* married to a murderous drug dealing rapist, though?
> 
> "Sexual predators", LOL.....poor Pie.....you should probably focus on cleaning up your state-funded shotgun shack and checking the grocery sales at Walmart, you aren't grasping political realities very well.


I am married to a man of 100% native mexican bloodline. He is a american citizen with a social security number, birth certificate and so on.

Trump was referring to peoplw who cross the border illegally. The majority of them are involved in trafficking of heroin, sex slaves, or weapons.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Before you vote why don't you actually do some research about the Clinton's here is the clintons campaign managers views.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/10/30/clinton-campaign-manager-admits-hillary-lied-about-fbi-letter-to-congress-video/


I'm voting trump.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Americans of all colors first. We cannot pay to take care of the world.
> 
> All americans should be the president's first priority.
> 
> Illegal immigrants are not U.S. citizens.


So you one of those who think someone came over and took your job. No worries your duties as cock sucker #1 will not be challenged.
I do find it odd that you will feel threaten by someone with little connection in the U.S.A., speaks little or no english and probably with little education. Says a lot about your sell value. Why blame others because you wasted part of your life.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

My m


londonfog said:


> So you one of those who think someone came over and took your job. No worries your duties as cock sucker #1 will not be challenged.
> I do find it odd that you will feel threaten by someone with little connection in the U.S.A., speaks little or no english and probably with little education. Says a lot about your sell value. Why blame others because you wasted part of your life.


my mother in law lived in mexico.

She told me how people pay the mexican cartels 4-5k to transport them across the border. The cartel has them help carry drugs across.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you one of those who think someone came over and took your job. No worries your duties as cock sucker #1 will not be challenged.
> I do find it odd that you will feel threaten by someone with little connection in the U.S.A., speaks little or no english and probably with little education. Says a lot about your sell value. Why blame others because you wasted part of your life.


The only person blaming others is Clinton lol now she is bad mouthing the FBI chief! Where does it end?


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am married to a man of 100% native mexican bloodline. He is a american citizen with a social security number, birth certificate and so on.
> 
> Trump was referring to peoplw who cross the border illegally. The majority of them are involved in trafficking of heroin, sex slaves, or weapons.


He also has a dishonorable discharge from the military, so we know he has bad bad very bad qualities. He is not one of the good ones. hmmm maybe his birth-certificate and SS is fake. Many people are saying.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

CLINTON
272

TRUMP
126








https://ig.ft.com/us-elections/polls

__________________________________

Translation for inbred red staters: _He has zero chance of winning.

_


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> The only person blaming others is Clinton lol now she is bad mouthing the FBI chief! Where does it end?


Reported for being bluntbitch.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My m
> 
> my mother in law lived in mexico.
> 
> She told me how people pay the mexican cartels 4-5k to transport them across the border. The cartel has them help carry drugs across.


your mother in law will be deported. She is lying about her papers as well. Do you think they will take Little House-keeper if they have to leave ?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Before you vote why don't you actually do some research about the Clinton's here is the clintons campaign managers views.
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/10/30/clinton-campaign-manager-admits-hillary-lied-about-fbi-letter-to-congress-video/


So Hillary does not know what a classified email looks like, and is also not smart enough to read a 9 page letter. Hillary is not a liar, the problem is she's stupid. Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am married to a man of 100% native mexican bloodline. He is a american citizen with a social security number, birth certificate and so on.
> 
> Trump was referring to peoplw who cross the border illegally. The majority of them are involved in trafficking of heroin, sex slaves, or weapons.


LOLOL


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> your mother in law will be deported. She is lying about her papers as well. Do you think they will take Little House-keeper if they have to leave ?


She married a legal citizen who she met while she had a work visa.

The legal citizen being an iraqi immigrant.


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> The only person blaming others is Clinton lol now she is bad mouthing the FBI chief! Where does it end?


shhhhhhhhhh
grown people talking kid


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> He also has a dishonorable discharge from the military, so we know he has bad bad very bad qualities. He is not one of the good ones. hmmm maybe his birth-certificate and SS is fake. Many people are saying.


Not dishonorable discharge. He got an OTH.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

londonfog said:


> shhhhhhhhhh
> grown people talking kid


He gave himself away last night, lol.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> So Hillary does not know what a classified email looks like, and is also not smart enough to read a 9 page letter. It's not that Hillary is a liar, the problem is she's stupid. Is that what you're saying?


Its gone way beyond stupidity... The FBI have reopened the case for a reason... You really think the chief of the FBI would risk his whole career if he didn't have stone cold evidence? Clinton is losing voters by the hour... The american people are finally realizing how much of a monster she really is!


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> She married a legal citizen who she met while she had a work visa.
> 
> The legal citizen being an iraqi immigrant.


lies lies lies. Trump will get to the bottom of this. He will separate all in question and remove all with fake papers. It seems like your illegal mother in law married a terrorist. Many people are saying.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Reported for being bluntbitch.


Fantastic I'm not bluntmassa so nothing will come of it


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> CLINTON
> 272
> 
> TRUMP
> ...


As you have seen in the brexit vote polls can be very deceiving


----------



## londonfog (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Not dishonorable discharge. He got an OTH.


silly that is not a good thing. Other Than Honorable is still viewed as dishonorable, just didn't have to waste time with the general court-martial. I bet he can't show his DD-214 seeking employment.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Its gone way beyond stupidity... The FBI have reopened the case for a reason... You really think the chief of the FBI would risk his whole career if he didn't have stone cold evidence? Clinton is losing voters by the hour... The american people are finally realizing how much of a monster she really is!





Ry16 said:


> Fantastic I'm not bluntmassa so nothing will come of it





Ry16 said:


> As you have seen in the brexit vote polls can be very deceiving




From a psychological standpoint, what does it say about a person that has repeated racist meltdowns, gets shunned and ostracized from a community, yet still (repeatedly) slinks _back_ into said community under various guises (socks)? 
Pretty fucking depraved/sad, eh?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> As you have seen in the brexit vote polls can be very deceiving


Every since they decided to leave the European Union, their economy has been growing.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Every since they decided to leave the European Union, their economy has been growing.


I know I voted to leave


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3818230
> 
> From a psychological standpoint, what does it say about a person that has repeated racist meltdowns, gets shunned and ostracized from a community, yet still (repeatedly) slinks _back_ into said community under various guises (socks)?
> Pretty fucking depraved/sad, eh?


Lol look at your posts I'm afraid the only racists in here are you and your 2 girlfriends


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Every since they decided to leave the European Union, their economy has been growing.


*Ever

"Every since", LOL. Hyuck hyuck hyuck!
Let's all listen to the dumbass redneck that has never left it's shitstain town as it explains the ramifications of Brexit to the rest of us....

LOL


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Lol look at your posts I'm afraid the only racists in here is you and your 2 girlfriends


Not even an entertaining sock this time around, ughhh....zzzzzzzzzzzz....
(yawwwnnnnn)


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Every since they decided to leave the European Union, their economy has been growing.


Lol, their GDP growth was 0.5% last quarter and their currency has dropped by about 30%.

Why do you even bother posting?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Lol, their GDP growth was 0.5% last quarter and their currency has dropped by about 30%.
> 
> Why do you even bother posting?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3818245


It's not even like I've access to some kind of "hidden source", it was on all the international news outlets only last week...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> It's not even like I've access to some kind of "hidden source", it was on all the international news outlets only last week...


The ability to read and comprehend eludes most of these republisocks, though.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The ability to read and comprehend eludes most of these republisocks, though.


It's quite amusing to me that they'd parrot right wing talking points that aren't even difficult to disprove.

Claim:
"Brexit hasn't affected the UK at all, the leave side were right..."

Reality:
"That's because trade is as of yet unaffected because they haven't actually left the EU (more specifically the Single Market) yet. However GDP growth has slowed to 0.5% and the GBP has dropped 30% with the Bank of England considering freezing interest rates rather than raising them."


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3818245





SneekyNinja said:


> Lol, their GDP growth was 0.5% last quarter and their currency has dropped by about 30%.
> 
> Why do you even bother posting?


He obviously meant the economy increased after the brexit vote caused it to drop lol you are really quite pathetic lou...


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Globalist are not jewish but a jew could be a globalist.
> 
> Plenty of all races and walks of life are globalists.


All globalists share 2 basic traits , all are megelomaniacs narcicists who hold no value in a single human life,the globalist initiatives were seeing now are modeled after the 1930's & 40's Military industrial complex of Japan ,the ideology used to push globalist agendas is modeled after Adolph Hitlers ideology.

Indoctronated social justice warriors were created using the same psychological tools used to create radical Nazis,the people who love to call all patriots Nazis know the least about Nazism .


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> All globalists share 2 basic traits , all are megelomaniacs narcicists who hold no value in a single human life,the globalist initiatives were seeing now are modeled after the 1930's & 40's Military industrial complex of Japan ,the ideology used to push globalist agendas is modeled after Adolph Hitlers ideology.
> 
> Indoctronated social justice warriors were created using the same psychological tools used to create radical Nazis,the people who love to call all patriots Nazis know the least about Nazism .


Enema_pan's up and tweakin!


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Enema_pan's up and tweakin!
> 
> View attachment 3818261


He's just missing his family


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Remember when Hillary took a literal shit on America?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Remember when Hillary took a literal shit on America


Remember when poor Pie became SO desperate and knowingly defeated that she began fervently posting nonsense ramblings and spam theories?

GREAT times! 

Better get to those dishes, and those hot dogs aren't gonna microwave themselves, ya know!


----------



## a senile fungus (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Remember when poor Pie became SO desperate and knowingly defeated that she began fervently posting nonsense ramblings and spam theories?
> 
> GREAT times!
> 
> Better get to those dishes, and those hot dogs aren't gonna microwave themselves, ya know!


http://www.cbsnews.com/news/dnc-sorry-campaign-bus-dumps-sewage-georgia/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Globalist are not jewish but a jew could be a globalist.
> 
> Plenty of all races and walks of life are globalists.


hitler used the term to refer to jews. you are too stupid to get this, hence why you repeat it happily when trump tells you to hate the globalists.

you never once uttered a word about globalism before you joined the trump cult. fact.

you got brainwashed.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Hillary has been losing some serious ground in the polls this week. If all the illegals don't show up to vote for her in Florida, she's done. Next time Hillary passes out and needs to be loaded in the van like a slab of beef, it will be on her way to prison.


want to bet $5,000 on it, fatboy?

or are you all anti-semitic hate speech, and no balls?

hell, you're so fat i doubt you've even seen your own balls for the better part of a year.

your move, doughboy.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> ...peoplw who cross the border illegally. The majority of them are involved in trafficking of heroin, sex slaves, or weapons.


[citation needed]


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> The only person blaming others is Clinton lol now she is bad mouthing the FBI chief! Where does it end?


maybe once she badmouths the pope, a gold star family, a miss universe contestant, a heroic POW, and the entire military.

but NEVER the KKK.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

How much you get paid per post Uncle Buck?

http://correctrecord.org/barrier-breakers-2016-a-project-of-correct-the-record/
Correct The Record will invest more than $1 million into Barrier Breakers 2016 activities, including the more than tripling of its digital operation to engage in online messaging both for Secretary Clinton and to push back against attackers on social media platforms like Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, and Instagram.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/4fu7o0/subreddit_announcement_expected_influx_of/


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How much you get paid per post Uncle Buck?
> 
> http://correctrecord.org/barrier-breakers-2016-a-project-of-correct-the-record/
> Correct The Record will invest more than $1 million into Barrier Breakers 2016 activities, including the more than tripling of its digital operation to engage in online messaging both for Secretary Clinton and to push back against attackers on social media platforms like Twitter, Facebook, Reddit, and Instagram.


awwww, you think i get paid to mock you.

making fun of retards like you is its own reward.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> awwww, you think i get paid to mock you.
> 
> making fun of retards like you is its own reward.


Haha loser. No wonder you're so desperate for five grand. You make pennies as a cuck puppet


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Haha loser. No wonder you're so desperate for five grand. You make pennies as a cuck puppet


post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 30, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


>


Much is taken out of context with that statement,its a standpoint most here would take in real life,if a persons 1st encounter with others is as a criminal very few would be willing to invite that criminal into their home,I wouldn't .

An interesting fact that coincides with Trumps statement comes not from Donald Trump but from mexico,we know 8 of every 10 females crossing the border illegally are raped during their journey,to me that statistic speaks volumes about the type of men who are running across our border at will.

At the very least building a barrier wall will prevent thousands of women from being raped every year,I know of no gov program with that kind of possibility to prevent rape .


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Much is taken out of context with that statement,its a standpoint most here would take in real life,if a persons 1st encounter with others is as a criminal very few would be willing to invite that criminal into their home,I wouldn't .
> 
> An interesting fact that coincides with Trumps statement comes not from Donald Trump but from mexico,we know 8 of every 10 females crossing the border illegally are raped during their journey,to me that statistic speaks volumes about the type of men who are running across our border at will.
> 
> At the very least building a barrier wall will prevent thousands of women from being raped every year,I know of no gov program with that kind of possibility to prevent rape .


funny how you have gone from bragging about being a rapist to thinking that rape is bad.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Remember when poor Pie became SO desperate and knowingly defeated that she began fervently posting nonsense ramblings and spam theories?
> 
> GREAT times!
> 
> Better get to those dishes, and those hot dogs aren't gonna microwave themselves, ya knowg!


Remember when buck had his "sybilesq " multiple personality meltdown ,then created his alter ego of Big Lou , way back in June


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Remember when buck had his "sybilesq " multiple personality meltdown ,then created his alter ego of Big Lou , way back in June


in your previous post, you went from being someone who bragged about being a rapist, to someone who was concerned about rape.

now, in this post, you are trying to condemn sock puppetry, despite being a sock puppet yourself.

fucking hilarious.

next thing we know, you'll be condemning the KKK, even though you have a neo-nazi tattoo on your back.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> in your previous post, you went from being someone who bragged about being a rapist, to someone who was concerned about rape.
> 
> now, in this post, you are trying to condemn sock puppetry, despite being a sock puppet yourself.
> 
> ...


You talk about sock puppetry but your doing the exact same thing in favor of Clinton...

Pathetic


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> You talk about sock puppetry but your doing the exact same thing in favor of Clinton...
> 
> Pathetic


Keep 'liking' enema_pan's posts, you are really going places, socko!

LOLOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> You talk about sock puppetry but your doing the exact same thing in favor of Clinton...
> 
> Pathetic


i have no sock puppets.

you are a sock puppet.

just the facts.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> My first thought: $45,000?? So the foundation is worth four times more than _what is sitting on it_?
> 
> LOL


Around 200k before improvements would be "market value". I'm not in a big hurry to report added value though which equates to more taxes. You are simply not required to get a permit (read: permission) to do your own wor


StillNotGOP said:


> Are you CheesusRice's sock puppet account?


No dude that guy was pretty cool about having a discussion and not simply meme's all day long.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Around 200k before improvements would be "market value". I'm not in a big hurry to report added value though which equates to more taxes. You are simply not required to get a permit (read: permission) to do your own wor
> 
> 
> No dude that guy was pretty cool about having a discussion and not simply meme's all day long.


apostrophes are to show possessiveness.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i have no sock puppets.
> 
> you are a sock puppet.
> 
> just the facts.





Big_Lou said:


> Keep 'liking' enema_pan's posts, you are really going places, socko!
> 
> LOLOL


Lol obviously both the same person xD

I rather be a sock than Hilary's douche bag


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Lol your both the same person xD
> 
> I rather be a sock than Hilary's douche bag


*You're *I'd

What is this about Hil's douchebag? You've got some CREEEEEEPY fetishes, lil' nazi! Tsk tsk tsk....


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> You wouldn't be half the shithead you are now if you operated with even an ounce of honesty,instead of using peoples truthful accounts to lash out ,you add your own lies,and then give yourself likes for telling lies
> 
> I'm not a head shrinker so IDK the name for that shit but I'm sure its treatable ,once you ask for help that is.
> 
> ...


rapist.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> rapist.


Heterosexist...


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Heterosexist...


Obvious sock account.

Reported.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Obvious sock account.
> 
> Reported.


Lol I'm pretty sure the only people who need banning are you and your girlfriends


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hitler used the term to refer to jews. you are too stupid to get this, hence why you repeat it happily when trump tells you to hate the globalists.
> 
> you never once uttered a word about globalism before you joined the trump cult. fact.
> 
> you got brainwashed.


I'm sorry but you are fuckin retarded. Hitler used the term "globalist" to refer to Jews so you take that at face. Hitler refers to himself and names his party as "Socialist" and out comes the new legalese definition book and the tin foil hat.

Too funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Hillary is a globalist. Is she a jew?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I'm sorry but you are fuckin retarded. Hitler used the term "globalist" to refer to Jews so you take that at face. Hitler refers to himself and names his party as "Socialist" and out comes the new legalese definition book and the tin foil hat.
> 
> Too funny.


historical revisionism and denial is all you have.

look at the hitler speeches, quote them, or i can do it for you.

hitler was a national socialist. a far right fascist. he executed socialists.

retard.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is a globalist. Is she a jew?


hitler used the term globalist to refer to jews. 

he's getting you to do it all over again.

it's kinda hilarious, but also eye opening. i always wondered how the germans let it happen to themselves. you are showing everyone how that worked.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ry16 said:


> Lol obviously both the same person xD
> 
> *I rather be a sock *than Hilary's douche bag


they know.


you'll just vanish soon.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hitler was kinda crazy and hated Jews


Pie's been reading up, everybody better look the fuck out.


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> historical revisionism and denial is all you have.
> 
> look at the hitler speeches, quote them, or i can do it for you.
> 
> ...


Yes do that. Quote the speeches where he wants to stamp out Bolshevik Socialism with his own Socialist party which controlled the production and distribution of goods and fixed wages and prices in his Socialist economy in Germany. A far left ideology which was factually implemented.

What else did he do with his other hand while you were looking at the birdie? Well the History channel I'm reading now suggest that Hitler was actually half Jewish.

So a Jewish guy wanted to kill Jews. That same guy was a Socialist and wanted to destroy the form of Socialism that existed in Germany.

Try to think more gooder.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/opinion/united-in-ignominy.html?_r=0


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

Donald Trump is a moral, intellectual and spiritual failure. He lies, he cheats, he insults, he practices the rankest hypocrisy. He manipulates the tax code to avoid paying taxes. He wields bankruptcy to avoid paying his creditors. And yet. He does not hide behind professions of virtue while practicing his vices. He falters, sins, fails in his obligations, falls prey to his impulses, gives vent to his rage, all in public view. He does not pretend to be decent while behaving indecently.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

http://www.forbes.com/profile/eric-schmidt/?list=billionaires






Executive Chairman, Google


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Ooooooooooo

Hillary doesn't know Creamer?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 30, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Donald Trump is a moral, intellectual and spiritual failure. He lies, he cheats, he insults, he practices the rankest hypocrisy. He manipulates the tax code to avoid paying taxes. He wields bankruptcy to avoid paying his creditors. And yet. He does not hide behind professions of virtue while practicing his vices. He falters, sins, fails in his obligations, falls prey to his impulses, gives vent to his rage, all in public view. He does not pretend to be decent while behaving indecently.


You manipulate the tax code every single year to either get the max refund or pay the min tax. Bankruptcy is an exclusive privileged of elastic, limited liability legal tender created for no other purpose other than making advances to banks or agents. 

Your "feelings" about the tax code and banking statutes are simply irrelevant.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Yes do that. Quote the speeches where he wants to stamp out Bolshevik Socialism with his own Socialist party which controlled the production and distribution of goods and fixed wages and prices in his Socialist economy in Germany. A far left ideology which was factually implemented.
> 
> What else did he do with his other hand while you were looking at the birdie? Well the History channel I'm reading now suggest that Hitler was actually half Jewish.
> 
> ...


*For the Nazi Motherfucker*

_To you, nazi motherfucker, shall the present be dedicated _
_You are the seed, of which your nation does arise! _
_You carry the destiny of a grand time, _
_when your harvest walks into the future!_

_You, nazi motherfucker, are purpose and life to us - _
_But the duty calls on you to renounce! _
_In your children shall be granted _
_the promise of your lifes’ highest purpose!_

_Perhaps the world will bow once more _
_to your sons heroism and spirit! _
_Then eternity shall bear witness silently _
_while she points to you - the nazi motherfucker!_

_You gave the heirs to the third reich, _
_in woe and pain - despite sorrow and despair!_

_You, nazi motherfucker, you can never die! _
_Your life will always triumph over death._

– Theo Löwer


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You manipulate the tax code every single year to either get the max refund or pay the min tax. Bankruptcy is an exclusive privileged of elastic, limited liability legal tender created for no other purpose other than making advances to banks or agents.
> 
> Your "feelings" about the tax code and banking statutes are simply irrelevant.


Witless clown you are an undisputed virtuoso of the irrelevant


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Liar.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I am not referring to jews.


i am stating without any hyperbole that you are literally being propagandized by the exact same verbatim language that hitler used.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Yes do that. Quote the speeches where he wants to stamp out Bolshevik Socialism with his own Socialist party which controlled the production and distribution of goods and fixed wages and prices in his Socialist economy in Germany. A far left ideology which was factually implemented.
> 
> What else did he do with his other hand while you were looking at the birdie? Well the History channel I'm reading now suggest that Hitler was actually half Jewish.
> 
> ...


yep, hitler was a jewish socialist, not a jew killing fascist. 

that, and a trailer is a better investment than a house.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am stating without any hyperbole that you are literally being propagandized by the exact same verbatim language that hitler used.


Hillary and Obama are Anti-Israel.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>



I can post every single wikileaks release while holding my breath and lifting 150 pounds over my head and still, only the wingnuts like me.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i am stating without any hyperbole that you are literally being propagandized by the exact same verbatim language that hitler used.


Hitler made allies with Muslims who hate Jews - Just like Hillary and the Clinton Foundation. Bill Clinton gets million dollar checks from a country that sponsors ISIS.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Hitler made allies with Muslims who hate Jews - Just like Hillary and the Clinton Foundation. Bill Clinton gets million dollar checks from a country that sponsors ISIS.


That's a cool story bro, a lot of salt though.


----------



## Ry16 (Oct 30, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> they know.
> 
> 
> you'll just vanish soon.


Nah this is a decent forum and majority of the members are great so I'll chill for a bit longer I think


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/26948


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary and Obama are Anti-Israel.


you are well and truly brainwashed.

i hope you get better after trump loses.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Hitler made allies with Muslims who hate Jews - Just like Hillary and the Clinton Foundation. Bill Clinton gets million dollar checks from a country that sponsors ISIS.


like you, hitler was a racist who viewed middle easterners as subhuman, and would not allow them into the country. hitler and trump had a similar ban on muslims that way.

some arabs chose to ally with hitler because they resented colonialism, hitler simply took advantage of the existing sentiment.

most middle easterners opposed the nazis or were neutral.

put down the 24 piece drumstick meal for a second and brush up on a history book, fatass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/26948


whatever happened to email 17720? i thought hillary was finished and would have to stand trial for that one. i even made a thread about it, thanking you for your disciplined and reasonable bestowing of enlightenment upon me.

you seem to have gotten it wrong every single time so far. not a hyperbole, either, you have a 100% track record of complete and utter failure.

yet you still seem to think that the shit you spam is relevant and damning. how do i reconcile your record of 100% failure with your condition of hopeless persistence?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> like you, hitler was a racist who viewed middle easterners as subhuman, and would not allow them into the country. hitler and trump had a similar ban on muslims that way.
> 
> some arabs chose to ally with hitler because they resented colonialism, hitler simply took advantage of the existing sentiment.
> 
> ...


No! They ran with Hitler because of mutual hatred for Jews.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> No! They ran with Hitler because of mutual hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818546 View attachment 3818547


factually incorrect.


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow, pie's lost her shit! LOL! She's in MAJOR damage control/propaganda mode!

(Casually eats popcorn.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> No! They ran with Hitler because of mutual hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818546 View attachment 3818547


You and your leather master enema_pan know a LOT about "mutual hatred for Jews", eh?

Will you be leaving the site when Hil wins in a few days, inbreeder?


----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> idk. Wish I did. Maybe you should squeal to a mod, like a good little cuck puppet


Funny you mention squealing, considering that you've been leaning on that report button all afternoon, tubby....wanna see the PM?

Me showing that shot of you and your inbred butt buddies got you pretty PISSY, eh lowlife?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Funny you mention squealing, considering that you've been leaning on that report button all afternoon, tubby....wanna see the PM?
> 
> Me showing that shot of you and your inbred butt buddies got you pretty PISSY, eh lowlife?


What? Most of your posts are not even worth responding to. So I dont. You have no troll talent. And the only "shots" I've seen you show, is while having the misfortune of brisking past posts with beastality pics from your porn collection.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> What? Most of your posts are not even worth responding to. So I dont. You have no troll talent. And the only "shots" I've seen you show, is while having the misfortune of brisking past posts with beastality pics from your porn collection.


post a picture of your elbow.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> No! They ran with Hitler because of mutual hatred for Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818546 View attachment 3818547


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 30, 2016)

Here we have the 3 types of Hillary voters scrutinized & explained why they are lackeys 

Some awesome political commentary all moderates & anti Hillary members will get a good laugh or 2 from ,enjoy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> whatever happened to email 17720? i thought hillary was finished and would have to stand trial for that one. i even made a thread about it, thanking you for your disciplined and reasonable bestowing of enlightenment upon me.
> 
> you seem to have gotten it wrong every single time so far. not a hyperbole, either, you have a 100% track record of complete and utter failure.
> 
> yet you still seem to think that the shit you spam is relevant and damning. how do i reconcile your record of 100% failure with your condition of hopeless persistence?


Trump 2016


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 30, 2016)

Hillary says blacks are incapable of succeeding.

Wikileaks.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary says blacks are incapable of succeeding.
> 
> Wikileaks.


i can just see it now:

Blacks: they live in hell. Their schools are no good. They can't walk down the street without getting shot. Laziness is a trait in the blacks. I don't want black people counting my money.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 30, 2016)

weiner is cooperating with fbi on clinton email scandal,oh my carlos will take this bitch down with him lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> weiner is cooperating with fbi on clinton email scandal,oh my carlos will take this bitch down with him lol


(check out sex tape)


----------



## StillNotGOP (Oct 30, 2016)

Gotta give it to the guy is resilient as fuck. Just when everybody thought he took his last breathe, Weiner continues to make major headlines time and time again.


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> weiner is cooperating with fbi on clinton email scandal,oh my carlos will take this bitch down with him lol


no one has more respect for women than you


----------



## Dankistino (Oct 30, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> weiner is cooperating with fbi on clinton email scandal,oh my carlos will take this bitch down with him lol


In the news

Harry Reid: Comey may have vileted the Hatch Act
CNN.com‎ - 3 hours ago
Senate Democratic Leader Harry Reid said on Sunday that FBI Director James _Comey_ may ...
On Clinton Emails, Did the F.B.I. Director Abuse His Power?
New York Times‎ - 17 mins ago
Harry Reid accuses Comey of sitting on proof of Trump-Russia ties, possible Hatch Act violation
CBS News‎ - 4 hours ago
More news for comey hatch act
*comey hatch act on Twitter*
https://twitter.com/search/comey+hatch+act
*Kyle Griffin (@kylegriffin1)*
5 hours ago - View on Twitter
NBC News: Harry Reid has sent a letter to FBI Dir. Comey saying his 'partisan actions' may violate the Hatch Act. pic.twitter.com/zGvzYzeI6…
*David Samples  (@NatureGuy101)*
4 hours ago - View on Twitter
Please RT if you agree James Comey should be investigated for possible criminal Hatch Act violations @FBI cbsn.ws/2ecvUYD


http://www.dailykos.com/stories/2016/10/30/1588609/-Former-Bush-Ethics-Head-Files-Complaint-Against-Comey-Alleging-Potential-Violations-Of-Hatch-Act


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 30, 2016)

dems blame cops for crimes they are being investigated for lol,why is this so familiar? oh its part of shillary's whole camp.monday afternoon should be interesting


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 30, 2016)

virtual tie in colorado @UncleBuck yet trump has zero ground game ? polls lol,man i wish i was voting this round


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> virtual tie in colorado @UncleBuck yet trump has zero ground game ? polls lol,man i wish i was voting this round


  


looks like a tie to me.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 30, 2016)

sure


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 30, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> sure


yeah, what does he know. he only predicted every single state correctly in the last two elections, nailed the midterms, and predicted the winner of every single primary and caucus on both sides this year.

hey, were you aware that hillary clinton is leading by 4 points in alaska? they are not as pro-russia up there as trump is.

 

RETARD!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 31, 2016)

#wikileaks #podestaemails24

Donna brazille giving podesta questions before debates.

Bush and foreign donors

Wallstreet $


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Liar.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Drip Drip #podestaemails #podestaemails25


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/41841

On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 10:57 PM, John Podesta <[email protected]> wrote: 

On another matter....and not to sound like Lanny, but we are going to have to dump all those emails so better to do so sooner than later


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Seizures


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Bernie must be crushed.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow, Pie, LOL.

Huh. Big news. Srsly. Trble.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Liar.





Flaming Pie said:


> Drip Drip #podestaemails #podestaemails25





Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/41841
> 
> On Mon, Mar 2, 2015 at 10:57 PM, John Podesta <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> On another matter....and not to sound like Lanny, but we are going to have to dump all those emails so better to do so sooner than later





Flaming Pie said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


> Seizures





Flaming Pie said:


> Bernie must be crushed.





Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/36689

"That attitude shines through the Times story today that treats her a commodity to be sold and not as a leader of the nation.....it treats her as a calculating tactician who is changing her maneuvers about how to sell herself to manipulatable voters"

"I could write a column listing one by one the corporate clients of many of Hillary's closest advisors and many Democrats would puke. I have researched this, and it is appalling,"


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Tax Evasion??

https://www.wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/42163


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could write a column listing one by one the corporate clients of many of Hillary's closest advisors and many Democrats would puke. I have researched this, and it is appalling,



Politics have been dirty since day one, you and 15 million other Trump tards just figured that out ( chuckle ) . Just like your canidate , uninformed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Bill Clinton signed into law the draconian 1994 crime bill that provided $9.7B to build prisons. #FollowTheMoney 

Google's chair asked HRC to hire "low paid" campaign workers. Greedy Neoliberals don't need the encouragement, Eric. https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37262…

#FollowTheMoney when you see the founder of the world's largest search engine colluding with a presidential candidate.

NAFTA and TPP allow multinational corporations to sue our government in global tribunals to challenge any laws they don't like. #NoTPP

NAFTA destroyed 1 million US jobs, boosted income inequality, & dealt a heavy blow to unions and workers' rights.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I could write a column listing one by one the corporate clients of many of Hillary's closest advisors and many Democrats would puke. I have researched this, and it is appalling,


Why don't you research jobs you can do from home ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why don't you research jobs you can do from home ?


that sounds like work. much easier to eat cheetos and cash a check. 

and not even thank us, the taxpayers, that foot the bill.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> that sounds like work. much easier to eat cheetos and cash a check.
> 
> and not even thank us, the taxpayers, that foot the bill.


I bet she and her husband file taxes and get a nice EIC refund for doing nothing. People like herself don't even pay taxes


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I have researched this


lol


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


You are in rare form today, @Flaming Pie . In this one thread you posted 14 spam propaganda truthy stuff in this morning! It must be hard to sleep knowing that none of your spamaganda affect the core of Clinton voters. I understand your dilemma because I see the same thing from Trump voters.

You guys can't get over the fact that 25 or 30 years of smear campaign propaganda made up shit is not switching thought-enabled voters to Trump. I understand that facts are difficult for you to grasp whereas faith is easy, very easy for you given your buffet-style of Christian faith.

We Clinton supporters can't get over how unqualified Trump was in comparison to Clinton during all three debates. We find it hard to understand why Trump supporters are intent upon putting a completely unqualified emotionally volatile sexual predator in office. Yours is an article of faith, we go by verifiable facts, like, Trump took complete advantage of his position to sexually abuse women co-workers and employees. Also, that he was a stammering idiot during the debates whereas Clinton established her readiness to be president. Also, Clinton has shown herself to be above the yammering propaganda machine of the right. In contrast, Trump has a thin skin and cannot help but respond to every little provocation. Trump is not the kind of person who should be in control of the codes to this country's nuclear weapons.

Now, I understand that for you the root of your hatred for all things Clinton is your obsession with other women's fetuses. But really, it's time for you to accept the truth, that the majority of voters agree that if a person is against abortion then they should choose to not have one. It's time for you to recognize the right of people to have religious views that are different from yours, especially when yours are so plastic.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are in rare form today, @Flaming Pie . In this one thread you posted 14 spam propaganda truthy stuff in this morning! It must be hard to sleep knowing that none of your spamaganda affect the core of Clinton voters. I understand your dilemma because I see the same thing from Trump voters.
> 
> You guys can't get over the fact that 25 or 30 years of smear campaign propaganda made up shit is not switching thought-enabled voters to Trump. I understand that facts are difficult for you to grasp whereas faith is easy, very easy for you given your buffet-style of Christian faith.
> 
> ...


@Flaming Pie in short... anyone who would vote for Trump is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You are in rare form today, @Flaming Pie . In this one thread you posted 14 spam propaganda truthy stuff in this morning! It must be hard to sleep knowing that none of your spamaganda affect the core of Clinton voters. I understand your dilemma because I see the same thing from Trump voters.
> 
> You guys can't get over the fact that 25 or 30 years of smear campaign propaganda made up shit is not switching thought-enabled voters to Trump. I understand that facts are difficult for you to grasp whereas faith is easy, very easy for you given your buffet-style of Christian faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Why don't you research jobs you can do from home ?


I'm sorry. That was an addition to the previous quote. I should have put quotations.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I love the part where she says google it. (she knows google has adjusted the search results for her and trump.)

#wikileaks #nastywoman


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3820227


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2016)

Grab them by the pussy !!!!!!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


What would you do about this? Let's say you are president.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I bet she and her husband file taxes and get a nice EIC refund for doing nothing. People like herself don't even pay taxes


weird huh? the top 10% and the bottom 10% don't pay shite. us in the middle that pay the lion's share.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 1, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Grab them by the pussy !!!!!!


that whore on the left better cover up her legs or they'll chop 'em off. 

"I bet ya slice into the woods! A hundred bucks! "


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 1, 2016)

Hot *damn*, right after losing the election (miserably) the rancid old bastard is facing multiple charges! LOL I wonder if he'll make it to springtime? Ouch!







Published on:
31 October 2016
JOHN PRESTA

*Donald Trump will face charges on child rape and racketeering charges after Election Day*

*http://us.blastingnews.com/news/2016/10/donald-trump-will-face-charges-on-child-rape-and-racketeering-charges-after-election-day-001223129.html*

*________________________________*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I love the part where she says google it. (she knows google has adjusted the search results for her and trump.)
> 
> #wikileaks #nastywoman


did you just quote yourself?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Hot *damn*, right after losing the election (miserably) the rancid old bastard is facing multiple charges! LOL I wonder if he'll make it to springtime? Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this where you and buck are getting all your news from lmao.i cant believe you guys wasted the whole damn day on here spreading lies and calling people names.ya'all need to step up your door knockin game,she's slipping in the polls bigtime today


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Is this where you and buck are getting all your news from lmao.i cant believe you guys wasted the whole damn day on here spreading lies and calling people names.ya'all need to step up your door knockin game,she's slipping in the polls bigtime today



You still haven't changed your avi , lol side branch...


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You still haven't changed your avi , lol side branch...


Im sure i can find a pic of another puzzled looking mexican waaa lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Im sure i can find a pic of another puzzled looking mexican waaa lol


Reported for racism.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Im sure i can find a pic of another puzzled looking mexican waaa lol



But that wouldn't be original, like yours and every other newb on here, lol.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 1, 2016)

I like this video


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> I like this video



I like your new name " mygameissoslow " lol.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> You still haven't changed your avi , lol side branch...


how bout 7 more days of this hahahahaha


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> how bout 7 more days of this hahahahaha


hey, you changed your avatar from one potted plant to another, both equally as shitty.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> how bout 7 more days of this hahahahaha



Wow, I got you to change your avi lol, you are a real push over, an easily manipulated trump tard.Enjoy your last week!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

shouldnt you be out bothering people on their porch as you tell them your sob story about the shill and how she will extend your welfare checks which will support your crack addiction ? you cant change the world one vote at a time from your pc spewing factless lies on riu .theres doors to knocked on son,giddyup !!!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Wow, I got you to change your avi lol, you are a real push over, an easily manipulated trump tard.Enjoy your last week!


yeah brah,my avi doesnt define me like yours does,even though i do play guitar and grow weed,and you do sound like alot like cheech looks in yours,cumfused


----------



## londonfog (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> shouldnt you be out bothering people on their porch as you tell them your sob story about the shill and how she will extend your welfare checks which will support your crack addiction ? you cant change the world one vote at a time from your pc spewing factless lies on riu .theres doors to knocked on son,giddyup !!!


we only have one admitted welfare recipient here at RIU. She supports Trump.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> shouldnt you be out bothering people on their porch as you tell them your sob story about the shill and how she will extend your welfare checks which will support your crack addiction ? you cant change the world one vote at a time from your pc spewing factless lies on riu .theres doors to knocked on son,giddyup !!!


@roseypeach 

meltdown boy here says hillary will make your welfare check bigger, not trump.

@cat of curiosity 

i thought you might need to know this as well since you can't provide for your woman.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Wow, I got you to change your avi lol, you are a real push over, an easily manipulated trump tard.Enjoy your last week!


last week for what? you didnt fall for that silly bet did you? none of bucks sock puppets have any money,let alone 5000 lol please tell me your not betting your account on a rigged election that ended friday when your boy comey came back to the table hahaha.you guys really do take this shit way too serious.or what my ;ast week of that nasty pic of the shill?i think it will grow on ya


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> yeah brah,my avi doesnt define me like yours does,even though i do play guitar and grow weed,and you do sound like alot like cheech looks in yours,cumfused



Yep, your avi doesn't define you, I do bitch.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> last week for what? you didnt fall for that silly bet did you? none of bucks sock puppets have any money,let alone 5000 lol please tell me your not betting your account on a rigged election that ended friday when your boy comey came back to the table hahaha.you guys really do take this shit way too serious.or what my ;ast week of that nasty pic of the shill?i think it will grow on ya



I said enjoy it, but at this pace you won't make it, meltdown soon....


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> @roseypeach
> 
> meltdown boy here says hillary will make your welfare check bigger, not trump.
> 
> ...


after she raises the min wage it will be much easier for us working stiffs to afford to float you buck.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Yep, your avi doesn't define you, I do bitch.


reported for trying to define me


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> after she raises the min wage it will be much easier for us working stiffs to afford to float you buck.


i make more money than you.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> reported for trying to define me



Reported for being RIU bitch of the month


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i make more money than you.


You must be rich with all these bets Buck


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> You must be rich with all these bets Buck


no one has taken the bet. all have pussied out.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i make more money than you.


knocking on doors lol,i dont think so bubs hahahahaha.



UncleBuck said:


> i am in the suburbs of denver. this is where hillary really wants to run up the margins to assure winning the state. high margins here and in boulder, along with being slightly ahead in the outskirts of jefferson county (a perennial bellwether of who wins the presidency) assures her victory.
> 
> our house has been canvassed four times already. today, a pollster came to our door. i'm pretty sure she knows the state is on lockdown and wants to move resources elsewhere, like arizona or nevada.
> 
> ...


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

meltdown on isle 301,might as well include lil justin just incase lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> knocking on doors lol,i dont think so bubs hahahahaha.


i make enough that i can afford to take off whenever i want and still live beyond comfortably.

will be back at it in from the 4th through the 7th.

what are you doing to get out the vote for trump in his non-existent ground game? last election, obama's ground game was so good that he exceeded his poll numbers by 3-4 points in every single state.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> knocking on doors lol,i dont think so bubs hahahahaha.



Your mom pays better than you think.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no one has taken the bet. all have pussied out.


right because everyone knows you cant pay half of one of those bets.come on man,im at work all day and your on here bitching about trump and your tryin to tell us you have a job,,,,really.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> right because everyone knows you cant pay half of one of those bets.come on man,im at work all day and your on here bitching about trump and your tryin to tell us you have a job,,,,really.


i took the summer off to remodel the house. decided to keep going with the time off since i am growing so much damn weed.

life is good. don't have to be a toiling monkey like you.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i make enough that i can afford to take off whenever i want and still live beyond comfortably.
> 
> will be back at it in from the 4th through the 7th.
> 
> what are you doing to get out the vote for trump in his non-existent ground game? last election, obama's ground game was so good that he exceeded his poll numbers by 3-4 points in every single state.


you dont remember im not voting ? trump is as fucked up as the shill.where did you see me say im voting for trump? maybe your sock justin can find it.GO !!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> you dont remember im not voting ? trump is as fucked up as the shill.where did you see me say im voting for trump? maybe your sock justin can find it.GO !!!


oh, so you're just a whiny, workaday loser. got it.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> right because everyone knows you cant pay half of one of those bets.come on man,im at work all day and your on here bitching about trump and your tryin to tell us you have a job,,,,really.



Daddy pays to watch too!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no one has taken the bet. all have pussied out.


What do you do you do for a living mind if I ask?


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i took the summer off to remodel the house. decided to keep going with the time off since i am growing so much damn weed.
> 
> life is good. don't have to be a toiling monkey like you.


you only got one job mon ?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> you dont remember im not voting ? trump is as fucked up as the shill.where did you see me say im voting for trump? maybe your sock justin can find it.GO !!!



Hahaha any other rights you don't exercise. Your opinion no longer matters, kick rocks punk bitch


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 1, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Hahaha any other rights you don't exercise. Your opinion no longer matters, kick rocks punk bitch


but i did vote in the riu poll doesnt that count ? meltdown


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 1, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> but i did vote in the riu poll doesnt that count ? meltdown



How many times?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 1, 2016)

Drowning-Man said:


> What do you do you do for a living mind if I ask?


Private llc contractor. Installs windows on contract. Grows on the side using the free market to subsidize his lifestyle. Prolly gets paid to troll here as well.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Prolly gets paid to troll here as well.


can never have quite enough paranoid conspiracy theories, eh?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> can never have quite enough paranoid conspiracy theories, eh?


I admit that's a theory. But you are the guy who slashes Republican posters with a utility knife so.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 1, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I admit that's a theory. But you are the guy who slashes Republican posters with a utility knife so.


thanks for reminding me. i guess they weren't allowed to put them on that area of the intersection, public property. so they moved them to the side into a farmer's fallow field. about 8-10 of them.

i'll be taking a walk tonight.

LUL


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 1, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> thanks for reminding me. i guess they weren't allowed to put them on that area of the intersection, public property. so they moved them to the side into a farmer's fallow field. about 8-10 of them.
> 
> i'll be taking a walk tonight.
> 
> LUL


Careful, not sure but I hear that folks pay for those. Someone might defend their property. 

<insert trump supporters are pussies comeback here>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 1, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I admit that's a theory. But you are the guy who slashes Republican posters with a utility knife so.


And you're the guy who hates 'purples'


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Careful, not sure but I hear that folks pay for those. Someone might defend their property.
> 
> <insert trump supporters are pussies comeback here>


6 signs are gone.

well, not gone. they are still there. but they are missing the part that says "trump pence".

LUL


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> And you're the guy who hates 'purples'


You are fucking retarded. I hate legislated morality. Unfortunately your party decided to legislate some morality and segregate black people from eatery's and water fountains by twisting and bending the Constitution with "separate but equal". Then it took some more Big Gubberment to legislate some more gooder morality to end the racist legislated morality.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

What's left, just "vote"?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You are fucking retarded. I hate legislated morality. Unfortunately your party decided to legislate some morality and segregate black people from eatery's and water fountains by twisting and bending the Constitution with "separate but equal". Then it took some more Big Gubberment to legislate some more gooder morality to end the racist legislated morality.


jim crow laws were instituted by conservative southerners like you, not liberal northerners like me and tangerine.

RETARD


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

They were put in place by racist Democrats. I really don't give a shit what label you put on them they were Government, and the practice was Unconstitutional.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> They were put in place by racist Democrats. I really don't give a shit what label you put on them they were Government, and the practice was Unconstitutional.


here's a fact: jim crow laws were put into place by racist southern conservatives like you and your daddy.

the practices put into place by racist conservative southerners like you were ended by liberal northerners like tangerine and myself when the civil rights law was implemented.

a law which you, by the way, said was "not a good idea".

you can try to spin that any way you like by trying to omit 50+ years of american history, but that is the truth and no one can deny it, south carolina boy.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Since there are so many kinds of Dems, what kind of Democrat was FDR?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Since there are so many kinds of Dems, what kind of Democrat was FDR?


good job on giving up on a fight which you could not win. you are mentally weak and feeble, and stood no chance from the beginning.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good job on giving up on a fight which you could not win. you are mentally weak and feeble, and stood no chance from the beginning.


No answer then?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

How about that New Deal guy, good Democrat amirite? He was from NY so he must be like Tangerine and Bunk.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm gonna tell you something choomer would kill to hear: suck my dick.


Great Northern Democrat that you are, how about that other Great Northern Democrat FDR? How about that other awesome Northern Democrat JFK?

Hey pussy, what kind of Dems were those guys? What about Al Gore Sr the daddy of your environmental hero?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Great Northern Democrat that you are, how about that other Great Northern Democrat FDR? How about that other awesome Northern Democrat JFK?
> 
> Hey pussy, what kind of Dems were those guys? What about Al Gore Sr the daddy of your environmental hero?


and the meltdown begins.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and the meltdown begins.


There you have it folks. RIU's lead spokesman for the party of the jackass can't answer a simple question.

Bunk claims he and Tangerine are "Northern Democrats" which is really just a poser imitation of the southern "Radical Republican" with a big government twist.

Lame as shit.

Oh yeah, racism! <golf clap>


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> There you have it folks. RIU's lead spokesman for the party of the jackass can't answer a simple question.


there's a difference between "can't" and "let's drive this racist scumbag into meltdown mode".


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> south carolina boy.










LOL "Northern Democrats".


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Bunk and company like to bandy about the "uncle tom" a lot on this forum, notice the map lists that as a racist example. Keep it up yall, proving to be pillars of e-society.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> There you have it folks. RIU's lead spokesman for the party of the jackass can't answer a simple question.
> 
> Bunk claims he and Tangerine are "Northern Democrats" which is really just a poser imitation of the southern "Radical Republican" with a big government twist.
> 
> ...





twostrokenut said:


> LOL "Northern Democrats".





twostrokenut said:


> Bunk and company like to bandy about the "uncle tom" a lot on this forum, notice the map lists that as a racist example. Keep it up yall, proving to be pillars of e-society.


aaaaaaand there's the meltdown.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> aaaaaaand there's the meltdown.


well done, buck.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> well done, buck.


thanks.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 2, 2016)

what happened to testicleess?haven't seen his angry posts in awhile


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2016)

natureboygrower said:


> what happened to testicleess?haven't seen his angry posts in awhile



What about your balls, did you ever get them back?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2016)

Lord Kanti said:


> Former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State Steve Pieczenik just put out two videos. One is stating that the rank and file of the US intelligence community is rebelling against what they are calling a silent coup by the Clintons and their sphere to seize control of the government. Pieczenik says the intelligence 'counter-coup' is what has been feeding info to Wikileaks. He goes on to state that Hillary cannot be allowed to be president and that the FBI are going to attempt to have her and Bill brought up on charges before the election, mostly regarding the Clinton Foundation, as the Weiner emails were just the go-ahead to blow the whole thing open.
> 
> The second video is him talking about how both Hillary and Bill were customers at Jeffrey Epstein's "Lolitaexpress" pedophilia sex retreat in the Bahamas.
> 
> But hey, you'd better vote for Clinton. You wouldn't want to be a racist, now would you?




Found some interesting info on your new Savior. Why is your mouth so orange?

Pieczenik has made a number of ventures into fiction, as an author (of _State of Emergency_and a number of other books)[24] and as a business partner of Tom Clancy for several series of novels.[25]

He studied medicine and writing, beginning with drama and poetry. But eventually "I turned to fiction because it allows me to address reality as it is or could be."[3]

Pieczenik received a listed credit as "co-creator" for both _Tom Clancy's Op-Center_ and _Tom Clancy's Net Force_, two best-selling series of novels, as a result of a business relationship with Tom Clancy. He was not directly involved in writing books in these series, but "assembled a team" including the ghost-writer who did author the novels, and someone to handle the "packaging" of the novels.[25][26] The Op-Center series alone had grossed more than 28 million dollars in net profit for the partnership by 2003.[25] _Tom Clancy's Op-Center: Out of the Ashes_ was released in 2014 by St. Martins Press.

Books he has authored include: novel _Mind Palace_ (1985), novel _Blood Heat_ (1989), self-help_My Life Is Great!_ (1990) and paper-back edition _Hidden Passions_ (1991), novel _Maximum Vigilance_ (1993), novel _Pax Pacifica_ (1995), novel _State Of Emergency_ (1999), novel _My Beloved Talleyrand_ (2005).[27] He's also credited under the pseudonym _Alexander Court_ for writing the novels _Active Measures_ (2001), and _Active Pursuit_ (2002).[28]

Pieczenik has had at least two articles published in the _American Intelligence Journal_, a peer-reviewed journal published by the National Military Intelligence Association.[29]

In September 2010, John Neustadt was recognized by Elsevier as being one of the Top Ten Cited Authors in 2007 & 2008 for his article, "Mitochondrial dysfunction and molecular pathways of disease." This article was co-authored with Pieczenik.[30]

Pieczenik is the co-author of the published textbook, _Foundations and Applications of Medical Biochemistry in Clinical Practice_.[30]


*ControversiesEdit*
In 1992, Pieczenik told _Newsday_ that in his professional opinion, President Bush[_clarification needed_] was "clinically depressed". As a result, he was brought up on an ethics charge before the American Psychiatric Association and reprimanded. He subsequently quit the APA.[4]

He calls himself a "maverick troublemaker. You make your own rules. You pay the consequences."[4]

The role he played in the negotiations to bring about the release of Aldo Moro, an Italian politician kidnapped by the Red Brigades, is fraught with controversy.[_citation needed_]

On May 3, 2011, radio host Alex Jones aired an interview in which Pieczenik claimed thatOsama bin Laden had died of Marfan syndrome in 2001 shortly after the September 11 attacks, and that the attacks on the United States on 9/11 were part of a false flag operation by entities within the American government, the Israeli leadership and Mossad.[31]

On October 20, 2011 in an interview with Alex Jones, Pieczenik claimed that Libyan leaderMuammar Gaddafi was alive, and said, "There’s no way they killed Muammar Gaddafi, that’s not our operating mode and I’ve been involved in 30 years with the takeouts and regime changes." He also criticised President Barack Obama, calling him an "obsessional pathological liar".[32][33]


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Found some interesting info on your new Savior. Why is your mouth so orange?
> 
> Pieczenik has made a number of ventures into fiction, as an author (of _State of Emergency_and a number of other books)[24] and as a business partner of Tom Clancy for several series of novels.[25]
> 
> ...




Alex Jones interview is my favorite


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> aaaaaaand there's the meltdown.





UncleBuck said:


> well done, buck.





UncleBuck said:


> thanks.


Lol


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Lol


Lol meltdown, indeed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

FBI has turned on the Clinton Cartel.
https://vault.fbi.gov/vincent-foster/vincent-foster-part-01-of-04/view


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI has turned on the Clinton Cartel.
> https://vault.fbi.gov/vincent-foster/vincent-foster-part-01-of-04/view


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 2, 2016)

There is only one Choice, Vote Hillary and keep our great Nation on the right path. 
Trump want to let the feds come into sates where Weed is legal and bust you put you in jail take away your freedom 
If you don't think that is what he is going to do, you might want to research on that. He hates weed booze and cigs. so anyone whom wants there rights taken away after all we have done, then vote for Him, 

God Bless America


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> FBI has turned on the Clinton Cartel.
> https://vault.fbi.gov/vincent-foster/vincent-foster-part-01-of-04/view


yepper so they can come and bust you for growing,smoking or eating weed, why do you think they want Donald Dump in office, It is so they can come and get you for all we have fought for over the past years.
If the feds wanted weed legal it would of happened already, why not because they Make Millions if not Billions off People like you and I. Bust us and take all you have put it up for sale and keep the money.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 2, 2016)

*Get those f-ing retards out of here 
“When are they going to get those f—ing ree-tards out of here?!”
Those are said to be the infamous words of Hillary Clinton when she grew frustrated that handicapped children weren’t collecting their Easter eggs quickly enough on the lawn of the Arkansas governor’s mansion.*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 2, 2016)

Bear420 said:


> There is only one Choice, Vote Hillary and keep our great Nation on the right path.
> Trump want to let the feds come into sates where Weed is legal and bust you put you in jail take away your freedom
> If you don't think that is what he is going to do, you might want to research on that. He hates weed booze and cigs. so anyone whom wants there rights taken away after all we have done, then vote for Him,
> 
> God Bless America


 You don't know what you're talking about, look at the link.
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/10/despite-her-rhetoric-big-pharma-likes-hillary.html


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> *Get those f-ing retards out of here *


"Said to be" her words, eh? So in other words, MORE republicuck propaganda? 

Maybe she was talking to *you* and your friends? (If you've got any, that is.)


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

Bear420 said:


> There is only one Choice, Vote Hillary and keep our great Nation on the right path.
> Trump want to let the feds come into sates where Weed is legal and bust you put you in jail take away your freedom
> If you don't think that is what he is going to do, you might want to research on that. He hates weed booze and cigs. so anyone whom wants there rights taken away after all we have done, then vote for Him,
> 
> God Bless America


 lol your kidding right 20 years she has been literally in the white house. Out of them 20 years what has she really accomplished 
Seriously what has she accomplished . I know not one fucking thing .


1. Her China speech on women.
2. Her role in killing Osama bin Laden.
3. Management of the State Department during which time we saw a 50 percent increase in exports to China, aggressive work on climate (particularly at Copenhagen), and the effort to create and implement the toughest sanctions ever on Iran

You call that accomplishments 

You best be praying


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol your kidding right 20 years she has been literally in the white house. Out of them 20 years what has she really accomplished
> Seriously what has she accomplished . I know not one fucking thing .
> 
> 
> ...


Reported for reoccurring sock account.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

Only thing she has accomplished is ? Managing to stay out of jail when others not as well connected would have been in prison. Prior to that, it was destroying the lives of her degenerate husbands victims while claiming that all women deserve to be heard. There, you have it.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> You call that accomplishments


you are right!
trump airlines, trump water, trump steaks, trump casinos, USFL, marriage #1, marriage #2, trump university, trump rape charges.

he's done a lot! and all of it relevant to running a country.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol your kidding right 20 years she has been literally in the white house. Out of them 20 years what has she really accomplished
> Seriously what has she accomplished . I know not one fucking thing .
> 
> 
> ...


Staggering levels of stupidity, increasing with each post...


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> You don't know what you're talking about, look at the link.
> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/10/despite-her-rhetoric-big-pharma-likes-hillary.html


Do you think he cares? The RNC platform approved just before the election is clearly against legalization. The one hour and ten minute speech you spammed us with contained a tiny reference to legalization and it was made in March. The Donald was hot to make sure his Russian benefactors were treated well in the RNC platform and made them change their section to ensure Putin that benedict Donald was on his side. What did Benedict Donald say when the RNC platform said they were against legal MJ?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Said to be" her words, eh? So in other words, MORE republicuck propaganda?
> 
> Maybe she was talking to *you* and your friends? (If you've got any, that is.)


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

here's the mobster that trump claimed he never met/knew.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Do you think he cares? The RNC platform approved just before the election is clearly against legalization. The one hour and ten minute speech you spammed us with contained a tiny reference to legalization and it was made in March. The Donald was hot to make sure his Russian benefactors were treated well in the RNC platform and made them change their section to ensure Putin that benedict Donald was on his side. Where was BD when the RNC said they were against legal MJ?


One minute and ten seconds not an hour and ten minutes. Oh in case you didn't know what one minute and ten seconds looks like here you go. 1:10


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> One minute and ten seconds not an hour and ten minutes. Oh in case you didn't know what one minute and ten seconds looks like here you go. 1:10


LOL. OK, so it was only 9 minutes and 50 seconds less SPAM. Wow you really shot me down there! (snicker)

Trump will save you from the DEA. LOL.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 2, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> LOL. OK, so it was only 9 minutes and 50 seconds less SPAM. Wow you really shot me down there! (snicker)
> 
> Trump will save you from the DEA. LOL.


Your math sucks. This is what an hour and ten minutes looks like. 1:10:00


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> here's the mobster that trump claimed he never met/knew.


And you do not think Clinton rubs shoulders with the most brutal people in the world ??? look in Africa where thousands of in human acts are happening She endorses it ??? 

Still waiting for the what has Hillary done Good in her last 20 years in office or part of the white house or influence 

I understand ask any democrat they soon start scratching there heads 

Think Think what has she Done for the better of America and You


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> And you do not think Clinton rubs shoulders with the most brutal people in the world ??? look in Africa where thousands of in human acts are happening She endorses it ???
> 
> Still waiting for the what has Hillary done Good in her last 20 years in office or part of the white house or influence
> 
> ...





MynameisSolo said:


> So retard i am Solo ):


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> And you do not think Clinton rubs shoulders with the most brutal people in the world ??? look in Africa where thousands of in human acts are happening She endorses it ???
> 
> Still waiting for the what has Hillary done Good in her last 20 years in office or part of the white house or influence
> 
> ...


nice deflection!

why did trump say he didn't know or ever meet the guy? 
why does trump lie about everything? and then have to backpedal?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> And you do not think Clinton rubs shoulders with the most brutal people in the world ??? look in Africa where thousands of in human acts are happening She endorses it ???
> 
> Still waiting for the what has Hillary done Good in her last 20 years in office or part of the white house or influence
> 
> ...


she was sec of state. even Donnie said she did a great job. back when he was a registered Democrat.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

lol agan its like saying i think your doing a great job of being a jack ass in this thread does not mean your good at it ..

Still waiting what has she really done 20 fucking years surely people should be just hammering posts on what she did good ..

So what did she ? do good for USA and Good for you


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

secretary of state. duh. 

probably about the 3rd or 4th most important person in our government.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> lol your kidding right 20 years she has been literally in the white house.


you literally don't know what literally means.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> she was sec of state. even Donnie said she did a great job. back when he was a registered Democrat.


"Hillary Clinton I think is a terrific woman," he said. "I am biased because I have known her for years. I live in New York. She lives in New York. I really like her and her husband both a lot. I think she really works hard. And I think, again, she's given an agenda, it is not all of her, but I think she really works hard and I think she does a good job. I like her."

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2015/12/donald-trump-hillary-bill-clinton-relationship-217191#ixzz4Oss6Mtc2 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 2, 2016)

People soon forget As the Clintons were leaving the white house they stole 200 k furniture, and other items 

And she is trust worthy haha Omg How the sheep can go blind so easily forgetful it amazes me


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Just imagine the drama that would come if former Trump butlers came out and recalled the many racist n bombs that he dropped on the regular:http://www.chicksontheright.com/hillary-clintons-former-chef-claims-hillary-dropped-the-n-word-on-the-regular/

*"Hillary Clinton’s Former Chef Claims Hillary Dropped The N-Word On The Regular"*


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Hillary is an Anti-Pot, warmongering, racist, elitist bitch that would gladly step on every one of your necks on the way to where she wants to go.

Yep RIU. Anti-Pot. Try and justify that as you type here on the pot forum.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Hillary is an Anti-Pot, warmongering, racist, elitist bitch that would gladly step on every one of your necks on the way to where she wants to go.
> 
> Yep RIU. Anti-Pot. Try and justify that as you type here on the pot forum.


i like her cause she's a winner. unlike donnie, he's a loser. sad!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Hillary is an Anti-Pot, warmongering, racist, elitist bitch that would gladly step on every one of your necks on the way to where she wants to go.
> 
> Yep RIU. Anti-Pot. Try and justify that as you type here on the pot forum.


LOL

I thought you might have given up/been banned, good to see you back in the political sections!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Hillary is an Anti-Pot, warmongering, racist, elitist bitch that would gladly step on every one of your necks on the way to where she wants to go.
> 
> Yep RIU. Anti-Pot. Try and justify that as you type here on the pot forum.


i see your meltdown from last night has continued, klanman.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Hillary is an Anti-Pot, warmongering, racist, elitist bitch that would gladly step on every one of your necks on the way to where she wants to go.
> 
> Yep RIU. Anti-Pot. Try and justify that as you type here on the pot forum.


She is a strong supporter of women, families, the middle class and civil rights.

But since you hate 'purples', you could care less.

 

These children are smarter than you


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

Bear420 said:


> yepper so they can come and bust you for growing,smoking or eating weed, why do you think they want Donald Dump in office, It is so they can come and get you for all we have fought for over the past years.
> If the feds wanted weed legal it would of happened already, why not because they Make Millions if not Billions off People like you and I. Bust us and take all you have put it up for sale and keep the money.


He said he would leave it to the states. He is more worried about heroin and other hard drugs that the mexican cartels spread across the nation.

Hillary in her private speeches said she would do nothing for marijuana. She is in with the pharmaceuticals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said he would leave it to the states. He is more worried about heroin and other hard drugs that the mexican cartels spread across the nation.
> 
> Hillary in her private speeches said she would do nothing for marijuana. She is in with the pharmaceuticals.


18 more minutes until the plaintiff in the trump child rape case goes public!

are you excited too?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 18 more minutes until the plaintiff in the trump child rape case goes public!
> 
> are you excited too?


Link for a feed?

Wonder if I've got time to shower/brush my teeth first....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

still looking for one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm only finding facebook links and other bullshit....maybe YouTube....


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

CNN feed:

http://www.jambonewspot.com/live-coverage-woman-who-says-trump-raped-her-at-age-13-to-come-out-publicly-at-6pm-est/


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

Well, it SAID "live feed", but I'm just seeing Wolf flapping on... 
??


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Well, it SAID "live feed", but I'm just seeing Wolf flapping on...
> ??


there was supposed to be something on her facebook page, nothing there though.


----------



## velvet_underground (Nov 2, 2016)

Dumb and Dumber is on...


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> there was supposed to be something on her facebook page, nothing there though.


Was reading about some massive hacking currently underway, apparently the lowlife creatures of '4 chan' are to blame.

Can't find a feed, very suspicious....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Well, it SAID "live feed", but I'm just seeing Wolf flapping on...
> ??


it got rescheduled. darn.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

They'd better have that girl in body armor. The Drumpf has ordered plenty of murders, and for FAR lesser 'offenses'.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought you might have given up/been banned, good to see you back in the political sections!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said he would leave it to the states. He is more worried about heroin and other hard drugs that the mexican cartels spread across the nation.
> 
> Hillary in her private speeches said she would do nothing for marijuana. She is in with the pharmaceuticals.


Trumps hates you. You're a drag on the system.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


>


LOL!

 

Stay in your trailer counting pennies, the adults are speaking.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

"Numerous death threats", wow.....takes a real cockroach to THREATEN a rape victim! In other words, the typical Drumpf supporter.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

Lmao. So desperate.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao. So desperate.


You are the fucking reigning queen of desperation here. Misguided desperation like that of someone who doesn't care about the name after the 'R'


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Speaking of "desperate", every one of you Drumpftards has show this link MULTIPLE times today, and it's just another lame piece of alt right propaganda.
LOL

Poor pie, tsk tsk tsk.....


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

velvet_underground said:


> UncleBuck and BigLou were raped by Trump in 1985.. Press conference tomorrow at noon.
> 
> livestream.com/getafuckinglife


Reported for suggesting/threatening/glorifying rape.

Your time left on this site could be measured with an egg timer.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> "Hillary Clinton I think is a terrific woman," he said. "I am biased because I have known her for years. I live in New York. She lives in New York. I really like her and her husband both a lot. I think she really works hard. And I think, again, she's given an agenda, it is not all of her, but I think she really works hard and I think she does a good job. I like her."
> 
> Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2015/12/donald-trump-hillary-bill-clinton-relationship-217191#ixzz4Oss6Mtc2
> Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


There's this new pheno going around the Politics section where ppl are quoting themselves, can you explain this behavior to me?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Lmao. So desperate.


“I will make sure that you and I meet one day while we’re in the courthouse. And I will take you for every penny you still don’t have. And I will come after your Daily Beast and everybody else that you possibly know,” Cohen said. “So I’m warning you, tread very fucking lightly, because what I’m going to do to you is going to be fucking disgusting. You understand me?”

“You write a story that has Mr. Trump’s name in it, with the word ‘rape,’ and I’m going to mess your life up… for as long as you’re on this frickin’ planet… you’re going to have judgments against you, so much money, you’ll never know how to get out from underneath it” 

agreed


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i see your meltdown from last night has continued, klanman.


I see you define meltdown about as accurate as you define racism and Democrats, not very well.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> There's this new pheno going around the Politics section where ppl are quoting themselves, can you explain this behavior to me?



In order do so I'd have to quote myself so.......fopos


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You are the fucking reigning queen of desperation here. Misguided desperation like that of someone who doesn't care about the name after the 'R'
> 
> View attachment 3821214


Meanwhile, back at the trailer court.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I see you define meltdown about as accurate as you define racism and Democrats, not very well.


are you still sore about the fact that it was conservative southerners like you who instituted jim crow laws, and liberal northerners like ma and tangerine who smacked your racist ass down for them?

it's funny how you seem to be sickened by jim crow laws, but have said about civil rights "look, i don't think it's a good idea. if you make me serve purples, what's left residually inside me? i hate em more now".

racist hick.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still sore about the fact that it was conservative southerners like you who instituted jim crow laws, and liberal northerners like ma and tangerine who smacked your racist ass down for them?
> 
> it's funny how you seem to be sickened by jim crow laws, but have said about civil rights "look, i don't think it's a good idea. if you make me serve purples, what's left residually inside me? i hate em more now".
> 
> racist hick.


_"My buddy from work, great guy, he showed me his WHITE POWER tats and I nearly came in my pants! We went and did some fishin', loafin', and gooooood old fashioned BUTT SLAMMIN!!"

 _


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I see you define meltdown about as accurate as you define racism and Democrats, not very well.


but you spout racist rhetoric like a spigot bigot, so there's that.

Have you met my snake?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> She is a strong supporter of women, families, the middle class and civil rights.
> 
> But since you hate 'purples', you could care less.
> 
> ...


Are you a guy or a girl? Either way dude or dudette, the issue I clearly raised that you avoided is Cannabis. And this is a Cannabis forum. The shill at best wants to reschedule to 2.

Supporting women, families and the middle class.....define "support"in a legal dictionary please; here, I'll help you:



> give assistance to, especially financially; enable to function or act.
> "the government gives $2.5 billion a year to support the activities of the voluntary sector"
> synonyms: help, aid, assist


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> but you spout racist rhetoric like a spigot bigot, so there's that.
> 
> Have you met my snake?
> View attachment 3821226


That's a gecko! 

*This* is a snake:
(Pictured with 'nutless stroker', hopefully!)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Are you a guy or a girl?



I'm surprised you didn't ask if I'm one of those 'purples'.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 18 more minutes until the plaintiff in the trump child rape case goes public!
> 
> are you excited too?





Big_Lou said:


> Link for a feed?
> 
> Wonder if I've got time to shower/brush my teeth first....





Big_Lou said:


> I'm only finding facebook links and other bullshit....maybe YouTube....





Big_Lou said:


> CNN feed:
> 
> http://www.jambonewspot.com/live-coverage-woman-who-says-trump-raped-her-at-age-13-to-come-out-publicly-at-6pm-est/





Big_Lou said:


> Well, it SAID "live feed", but I'm just seeing Wolf flapping on...
> ??





UncleBuck said:


> there was supposed to be something on her facebook page, nothing there though.





Big_Lou said:


> Was reading about some massive hacking currently underway, apparently the lowlife creatures of '4 chan' are to blame.
> 
> Can't find a feed, very suspicious....





UncleBuck said:


> it got rescheduled. darn.


Who's on first guys?
Waiting on any source outside RIU for this one.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Who's on first guys?
> Waiting on any source outside RIU for this one.


I'm waiting for you to be pulverized in an industrial 'accident', so I guess we both keep waiting, eh?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> LOL!
> 
> View attachment 3821208
> 
> Stay in your trailer counting pennies, the adults are speaking.


I only count the copper ones, bank counts the zincs, that's their job.

Speaking of counting pennies, how long have you been on disability?


----------



## lars775 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hillary cannot be trusted .........She has no excuse ... Vote for Trump ...Vote for Trump His wife and great press ( daily I'm sure) or Hillary and Bill ....yes folks it's a circus.. Welcome to the Big Top...( yep this is some good weed)


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I only count the copper ones, bank counts the zincs, that's their job.
> 
> Speaking of counting pennies, how long have you been on disability?


"On disability", LOL! Sorry to spoil your illusion, inbreeder, but I am financially *set for life *and have NEVER relied on state/government handouts. It feels amazing, as well! 

Unlike soommmmeeeeee people I know.....people that go on nazi fishing trips, criticize the Civil Rights Movement, despise "purples", and horde penny rolls in their dilapidated trailers....know what I *mean*, 'pooey pie'?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

lars775 said:


> Hillary cannot be trusted .........She has no excuse ... Vote for Trump ...Vote for Trump His wife and great press ( daily I'm sure) or Hillary and Bill ....yes folks it's a circus.. Welcome to the Big Top...( yep this is some good weed)


Reported for being an obvious sock troll. Likely Russian in nature.

Flerp!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 2, 2016)

lars775 said:


> Hillary cannot be trusted .........She has no excuse ... Vote for Trump ...Vote for Trump His wife and great press ( daily I'm sure) or Hillary and Bill ....yes folks it's a circus.. Welcome to the Big Top...( yep this is some good weed)


Vote for Trump with a peace sign?


You are a sick fucker, holy Fuck!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

lars775 said:


> Hillary cannot be trusted .........She has no excuse ... Vote for Trump ...Vote for Trump His wife and great press ( daily I'm sure) or Hillary and Bill ....yes folks it's a circus.. Welcome to the Big Top...( yep this is some good weed)


Save some emojis for assbandit.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you still sore about the fact that it was conservative southerners like you who instituted jim crow laws, and liberal northerners like ma and tangerine who smacked your racist ass down for them?
> 
> it's funny how you seem to be sickened by jim crow laws, but have said about civil rights "look, i don't think it's a good idea. if you make me serve purples, what's left residually inside me? i hate em more now".
> 
> racist hick.


Ahhhhahahahhahhaha your theory is simply shit, that is ignorant of actual history. "jim crow" laws were based on laws that already existed in the north:

http://inthesetimes.com/article/4124/jim_crow_in_the_north

"In _Sweet Land of Liberty: The Forgotten Struggle for Civil Rights in the North_(Random House, November), Thomas J. Sugrue, a professor of history and sociology at the University of Pennsylvania, lays bare the difficulty blacks have had in the North from before the first black Great Migration in the ’20s to the present.

This 80-year chronicle of recent history is, at best, a glass-half-empty tale.

The ’20s, as Sugrue tells it, was an era of growing hostility, as blacks moved north. Restrictive covenants blocked black entry into many neighborhoods. Schools were openly segregated. Shopkeepers and theaters displayed “whites only” signs. Sugrue writes, “Even celebrities such as Josephine Baker, Paul Robeson, Dorothy Dandridge and Marian Anderson had a hard time finding rooms and faced Jim Crow in restaurants when they toured the North.”"


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "On disability", LOL! Sorry to spoil your illusion, inbreeder, but I am financially *set for life *and have NEVER relied on state/government handouts. It feels amazing, as well!
> 
> Unlike soommmmeeeeee people I know.....people that go on nazi fishing trips, criticize the Civil Rights Movement, despise "purples", and horde penny rolls in their dilapidated trailers....know what I *mean*, 'pooey pie'?
> 
> ...


Set for life on a disability lawsuit? Is that for checks per month or one time payout:


Big_Lou said:


> Not much to tell, really.....Just an average schlub, (xx) years old, married (second wife), got the dogs and the garden and all, etc.etc.
> 
> Oh, and I'm considered "physically disabled" due to an on-the-job accident a few years back. I worked in the restaurant business for over 20 years up to that point. I still do 95% of the cooking at home. (By choice, of course.)
> Regarding the herb, I've been smoking since the late-80s.
> ...


----------



## londonfog (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Set for life on a disability lawsuit? Is that for checks per month or one time payout:


a lot of people who indulge in marijuana are disabled, helps with pain.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Set for life on a disability lawsuit? Is that for checks per month or one time payout:


Much more than that. But it's a secret. Shhhhhhhh. 
Certainly not going to discuss my finances publicly, least of all with a racist trailer slug.



Take comfort (LOL, poor loser) in knowing that I could buy and sell you *twenty*_* times over*_ and have enough left over to buy your trailer, penny horde/scam, and put 'your' (LOL) kid through (much needed!!) college.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a lot of people who indulge in marijuana are disabled, helps with pain.


would you like the next 20 pages full of examples of why private insurance > government insurance?
Think Galveston TX vs SS "insurance".


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> a lot of people who indulge in marijuana are disabled, helps with pain.


Oh, tremendously! Not so much with deep nerve pain, for me, though....more of a muscle/sciatica _relaxer_, and a beautiful one at that. Picture guitar strings wound *very* tightly, now imagine greasing the strings and tuning the keys to almost _completely slack....._good stuff.
My doctors and attorney weep for me over the bullshit laws concerning herb around here. They ALL advocate for it, but what are intellectual professionals to do against wave after wave of right wing trash and archaic/religious 'laws'? 

Other than my regular cortisone shots (in the tail) and pt, I 'self-medicate'. I've refused all offered pills, though I used to accept some and trade them for weed.
_
_


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> would you like the next 20 pages full of examples of why private insurance > government insurance?
> Think Galveston TX vs SS "insurance".


Private insurance is a dream, especially if you don't force them to insure the purples. 

They'll just hate em more now.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Much more than that. But it's a secret. Shhhhhhhh.
> Certainly not going to discuss my finances publicly, least of all with a racist trailer slug.
> 
> View attachment 3821307
> ...


are you one of those who has a handicap placard for parking, that is able to walk just fine when the food smells good from any distance?

Ohhhhh bold type, scary. you contending I can't post quotes of your seeking food trucks from your admitted "disabled" status from here at RIU?

Too funny.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> are you one of those who has a handicap placard for parking, that is able to walk just fine when the food smells good from any distance?
> 
> Ohhhhh bold type, scary. you contending I can't post quotes of your seeking food trucks from your admitted "disabled" status from here at RIU?
> 
> Too funny.


If Lou had a food truck, you wouldn't have to force him to serve purples.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Private Insurance is why a Whole Life Policy out performs your 401k UncleFucker, would you like that discussion?


I've told you, I don't discuss financial anything with poverty level, trailer dwelling cucks.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> would you like the next 20 pages full of examples of why private insurance > government insurance?
> Think Galveston TX vs SS "insurance".


what does that have to do with what I said ?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 2, 2016)

londonfog said:


> what does that have to do with what I said ?


You don't get the same SS statement I do every year that reminds you what your disability payout is? So your outside the US?

Your said:


londonfog said:


> a lot of people who indulge in marijuana are disabled, helps with pain.


Assuming your're in the US I might entertain your question.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> are you one of those who has a handicap placard for parking, that is able to walk just fine when the food smells good from any distance?
> 
> Ohhhhh bold type, scary. you contending I can't post quotes of your seeking food trucks from your admitted "disabled" status from here at RIU?
> 
> Too funny.


LOL!

You poor creature, you've missed the boat _entirely_, lol. (Very low IQ, likely due to inbreeding.) I'll waste four minutes of my evening, feel flattered.....

Here, shhhhhh, real quickly: I know this is going to be *very hard* for you to grasp being a red state Walmarter and all, but a person can be *physically disabled/damaged* and *not* receive a state/government check! (LOL, wow!)
They might _also_ (GASP!) have _varying_ degrees of pain/discomfort/mobility/etc. AND be (much more than) financially secure! 


Does this *perplex* you, poor dear? Now why on earth have I just gone to the 'trouble' of detailing aspects of my private life for an envious, sociopathic, bigoted redneck? Dunno, maybe because I enjoy the notion of you living as a crumb bum, hand to mouth in that trailer raising another redneck's retarded son, while me and mine _thrive_ and have zero concern financially.

Who says Karma isn't real, eh?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 2, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You don't get the same SS statement I do every year that reminds you what your disability payout is? So your outside the US?
> 
> Your said:
> 
> ...


again what the fuck that has to do with what I said ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

By definition, two-stroke is a cuck. No arguing that.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 2, 2016)

Who's up for a 'pooey popsicle' and some pics of a fat, ugly (pale, so very pale) white chick?!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

Desperate for the black vote? Photo Op at a Soul food Restaurant!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 2, 2016)

http://www.denverpost.com/2016/11/02/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-tied-in-colorado-new-poll-shows/

Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump tied in Colorado, new poll shows  


THANK YOU @UncleBuck !


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Desperate for the black vote? Photo Op at a Soul food Restaurant!


she should just tell them they all live in hell, can't get educated, shoot each other walking down the street, then call them lazy


----------



## srh88 (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Desperate for the black vote? Photo Op at a Soul food Restaurant!


It's terrible to go out and meet your voters! That evil bitch!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Desperate for the black vote? Photo Op at a Soul food Restaurant!


Maybe Donald shold have followed suit. He just tells the black community how dreadful awful there life is ? Wrong fucking approach


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.denverpost.com/2016/11/02/hillary-clinton-donald-trump-tied-in-colorado-new-poll-shows/
> 
> Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump tied in Colorado, new poll shows
> 
> ...


LuL


----------



## londonfog (Nov 2, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she should just tell them they all live in hell, can't get educated, shoot each other walking down the street, then call them lazy


I refuse to like based on how it would look


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 3, 2016)

Well looks like Hillary is getting another late Birthday present, You know grab her by more emails.
these Next ones are Bad and the ending stay tuned


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

#podestaemails27


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

Man investigating Hillary's emails wanted to campaign for her.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

@Flaming Pie please clean up your house and have dinner ready before you husband gets home. You know how he gets and I don't want you receiving a beat down because he is upset with you again. 
Have Little Housekeeper help you. Donald would be proud of you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie please clean up your house and have dinner ready before you husband gets home. You know how he gets and I don't want you receiving a beat down because he is upset with you again.
> Have Little Housekeeper help you. Donald would be proud of you.


he's other than honorable according to the US military. and he don't want no slimy sloppy eggs either.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> he's other than honorable according to the US military. and he don't want no slimy sloppy eggs either.


Trump say he he may be a rapist, drug dealer or murderer. He is not very good person. I hope @Flaming Pie doesn't allow her husband to abuse Little House Keeper or give her drugs


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump say he he may be a rapist, drug dealer or murderer. He is not very good person. I hope @Flaming Pie doesn't allow her husband to abuse Little House Keeper or give her drugs


in a few more years, trump will think she's of age too. scary!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> in a few more years, trump will think she's of age too. scary!


yeah his sweet spot is 13. He will have to answer for raping a child of that age.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> yeah his sweet spot is 13. He will have to answer for raping a child of that age.


Thrown out long time ago son Jane doe WTF why no name ??? hahaha because shes under age ??? BS this dated back 1994 

This tramp is 35 years old Your Jane doe lol 

this is funny see how stupid democrats are this is 22 years ago lol only took her 22 years to figure out he raped me 

I figured it out she is going thru menopause or mid life crisi her ex booted her onto the street and typical came up with this idea 
i bet she is a cow Cash cow


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Thrown out long time ago son  Jane doe WTF why no name ??? hahaha because shes under age ??? BS this dated back 1994
> 
> This tramp is 35 years old Your Jane doe lol
> 
> ...


I'm not your son. I'm more than likely old enough to have fucked your mom


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Your math sucks. This is what an hour and ten minutes looks like. 1:10:00


Run away from facts if you like. The RNC's platform, approved by Trump is about against any form of legal sale of MJ. What you posted was something Trump said months beforehand. 

I'll work on my math. You should work on fact checking. A truthful wing nut would be a refreshing change.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He said he would leave it to the states. He is more worried about heroin and other hard drugs that the mexican cartels spread across the nation.
> 
> Hillary in her private speeches said she would do nothing for marijuana. She is in with the pharmaceuticals.


The Republican party has come out against legalized marijuana. In any form. When the RNC drew up its platform, the only part of the platform that Trump cared about was changing language to be soft on Russian incursions in Ukraine. He doesn't give a shit about the war on drugs. His kind was never affected by it. His law and order campaign will step up DEA activities. Fortunately, because you have to throw out everything you grow due to mold, they won't be coming after you for selling the stuff. They would probably confiscate your home, because they can.


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 3, 2016)

He Will Ruin all the Progress We have done to legalize our buds.
His own wife says she has two teenage boy's lol his own wife.
The Feds will Pull His puppet strings to get you for growing weed and take everything you own.
why do you think James Comey did what he did, which is nothing again just a witch hunt. 
Hell let's just hack every Politician's E-Mails and all their Private stuff, Hey! why stop there might as well go thru everyone's Private stuff. 
all I see is a one way road Picking on someone whom wants to run and actually help our Country instead of a man that just wants to win because someone said he couldn't . 

Well if he gets elected hide all your weed, Because The Feds will be looking into all of our businesses to take all you have worked very hard for.

Trust ME !! lol famously said by DJT 
Trust me to Screw everyone in America except the 1% of all his buddies. 

Just look how many states have become legal to grow since 2008, All them States all the Progress will be for not, 

Trust Me


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

Bear420 said:


> He Will Ruin all the Progress We have done to legalize our buds.
> His own wife says she has two teenage boy's lol his own wife.
> The Feds will Pull His puppet strings to get you for growing weed and take everything you own.
> why do you think James Comey did what he did, which is nothing again just a witch hunt.
> ...


i'm not sure about the other legal states, but here in CO, Pandora's box has been opened and nobody is going to shut it no matter who becomes president. the DEA would have to bust almost half the state's population which we the people will not let happen.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Thrown out long time ago son Jane doe WTF why no name ??? hahaha because shes under age ??? BS this dated back 1994
> 
> This tramp is 35 years old Your Jane doe lol
> 
> ...



when trump loses, will you be open to changing your handle to MyIQisSolo?? if you don't get banned of course.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Thrown out long time ago son


no, it wasn't. that is why trump will have to show up in court at 11:30 am on december 16th to answer for raping a 13 year old.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm not sure about the other legal states, but here in CO, Pandora's box has been opened and nobody is going to shut it no matter who becomes president. the DEA would have to bust almost half the state's population which we the people will not let happen.


It's probably true that CO is simply too far along the legalization path to stop it. With state law in conflict of federal law, there is much room for shady action on the part of a vindictive leader like Trump.

Trump endorsed the RNC platform which is strongly against legalized pot. Also, Congress is dominated by Senators and Representatives who are against legal MJ. Trump campaigns with the promise of greatly expanding the size and scope of federal police, including DEA. In CA, the DEA is still conducting raids on legal MMJ dispensaries. They are doing so contrary to Obama's directives. Their largest "bust" targeted an activist who was very successful at getting MMJ legislation approved at the state level. What will happen when the "law and order" candidate gets into office? My guess is that Comey's FBI and Trump will use federal law to attack people he doesn't like, similar to what Hoover and Nixon did when his notorious enemies list was drawn up. His track record is full of shady underhanded actions like this. As President, he will have authority to enforce drug laws as he sees fit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 3, 2016)

That's exactly right, as President he can simply tell the States that he will withhold any Federal Funds that they are due to receive until they stop all marijuana sales, and start arresting people for using it.

Just watch how fast the pigs come down on us then!

It happened in the 70's when the Fed lowered the Interstate Highway speed to 55, all States that did not comply were not paid their Federal Highway funds until they did.

Trump will be a bigger pig than Reagan.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

URSULA BURNS: So long means thumbs up, short means thumbs down; or long means I support, short means I don't. I'm going to start with — I'm going to give you about ten long-shorts.

SECRETARY CLINTON: Even if you could make money on a short, you can't answer short.

URSULA BURNS: You can answer short, but you got to be careful about letting anybody else know that. They will bet against you. So legalization of pot?

SECRETARY CLINTON: Short in all senses of the word. (emphasis added)

Hillary again
"Honestly, I don't think we've done enough research yet to say what the effects are and what they could be on different people with different physical or psychological issues, different ages — yes, medical first and foremost, we ought to be doing more to make sure that we know how marijuana would interact with other prescription drugs and the like. But we also have to know how even medical marijuana impacts our kids and our communities.

But the states are the laboratories of democracy, and we're seeing states pass laws that enable their citizens to have access to medical marijuana under certain conditions, so we have the opportunity to try to study those. And then Colorado and Washington have proceeded to permit recreational use. And at the same time, we're seeing the beginnings of important criminal justice reforms.

So I'm a big believer in acquiring evidence, and I think we should see what kind of results we get, both from medical marijuana and from recreational marijuana before we make any far-reaching conclusions... I think the feds should be attuned to the way marijuana is still used as a gateway drug and how the drug cartels from Latin America use marijuana to get footholds in states, so there can't be a total absence of law enforcement, but what I want to see, and I think we should be much more focused on this, is really doing good research so we know what it is we're approving."


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

Clinton: “But If Everybody's Watching, You Know, All Of The Back Room Discussions And The Deals, You Know, Then People Get A Little Nervous, To Say The Least. So, You Need Both A Public And A Private Position.”


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

donald trump is the stop and frisk candidate.

he'll have the police stop and frisk your mexican hubby or your half mexican daughter while they go walking down the street. when they find the pot, they will then ask him for his citizenship papers.

hope you are better at filing important paperwork than you are at keeping mold out of your 4 little plants.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Trump will be a bigger pig than Reagan.


I'd like to argue that NO political figure could possibly be as repulsive as the 'gipper', but eh, I know you're right at the end of the day....


Thankfully, though, Drumpf hasn't got a chance in hell!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> It's probably true that CO is simply too far along the legalization path to stop it. With state law in conflict of federal law, there is much room for shady action on the part of a vindictive leader like Trump.
> 
> Trump endorsed the RNC platform which is strongly against legalized pot. Also, Congress is dominated by Senators and Representatives who are against legal MJ. Trump campaigns with the promise of greatly expanding the size and scope of federal police, including DEA. In CA, the DEA is still conducting raids on legal MMJ dispensaries. They are doing so contrary to Obama's directives. Their largest "bust" targeted an activist who was very successful at getting MMJ legislation approved at the state level. What will happen when the "law and order" candidate gets into office? My guess is that Comey's FBI and Trump will use federal law to attack people he doesn't like, similar to what Hoover and Nixon did when his notorious enemies list was drawn up. His track record is full of shady underhanded actions like this. As President, he will have authority to enforce drug laws as he sees fit.


i see what you are saying as far as the legality part, but the infrastructure is so pro pot now that it's not gonna be run out of town without a huge social resistance. 

so many citizens grow at home that there is gonna be no way to stop them. sure the dispensary can be shuttered but you can't go door to door. and as a grower, if you really needed to be on the down low, you take one seed, grow a female, keep it as a mother and grow for years and years without any the wiser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


oh, you're one of those stupid people.

those donations were not made by "big pharma", they were made by individuals who work for pharmaceutical companies.

given that you need a high level of education to work in the pharmaceutical industry, most likely even a post graduate level college degree, that would explain the complete and utter lack of support for trump.

remember, he loves the poorly educated. people like you.

DERP!

you're welcome for the explanation. if you need help understanding any other adult concepts, i am here for you.

i can even tell you how to keep mold out of the buds of your 4 little indoor plants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> That's exactly right, as President he can simply tell the States that he will withhold any Federal Funds that they are due to receive until they stop all marijuana sales, and start arresting people for using it.


i agree with that. but you have so many people growing on their own that they can't crack down on that many people without the majority of our state rising up and saying no. 

colorado is a great example of the power of the people that you don't see much anymore.


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> That's exactly right, as President he can simply tell the States that he will withhold any Federal Funds that they are due to receive until they stop all marijuana sales, and start arresting people for using it.
> 
> Just watch how fast the pigs come down on us then!
> 
> ...



100% right I just pray enough of us get out and vote. 
Sure hope it doesn't come down to that my friend or we will be put back in the stone age.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Run away from facts if you like. The RNC's platform, approved by Trump is about against any form of legal sale of MJ. What you posted was something Trump said months beforehand.
> 
> I'll work on my math. You should work on fact checking. A truthful wing nut would be a refreshing change.


I gave you a video of trump saying cannabis should be a state issue not a federal one. I gave you a link showing hillary gets money from big pharma. So what does hillary say about legalizing cannabis? This is a question for fog dog


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I cannabis should be a state issue not a federal one.


so you support states that want to impose tougher restrictions and jail sentences on cannabis?

not very nice of you.



Dr.Pecker said:


> I I gave you a link showing hillary gets money from big pharma.


she gets money from people who work in the pharmaceutical industry.

ya know, well educated folks with advanced post graduate degrees. highly educated people tend to lean liberal ya know.

that's why trump loves the poorly educated, like you.

BAAAHHHH!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>





Flaming Pie said:


> URSULA BURNS: So long means thumbs up, short means thumbs down; or long means I support, short means I don't. I'm going to start with — I'm going to give you about ten long-shorts.
> 
> SECRETARY CLINTON: Even if you could make money on a short, you can't answer short.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton: “But If Everybody's Watching, You Know, All Of The Back Room Discussions And The Deals, You Know, Then People Get A Little Nervous, To Say The Least. So, You Need Both A Public And A Private Position.”





Flaming Pie said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> i see what you are saying as far as the legality part, but the infrastructure is so pro pot now that it's not gonna be run out of town without a huge social resistance.
> 
> so many citizens grow at home that there is gonna be no way to stop them. sure the dispensary can be shuttered but you can't go door to door. and as a grower, if you really needed to be on the down low, you take one seed, grow a female, keep it as a mother and grow for years and years without any the wiser.


The issue that I was discussing is what kind of mayhem a wannabe dictator can do to the legal MJ community when the federal law is different from the state law. 

To me, legalizing/deregulating at the federal level rather than just rely on a favorable ruling from the president to not prosecute is a priority . 

In this regard, Clinton is maybe a little better than Trump but not enough. So I admit that I'm speaking out of both sides of my mouth. I support Clinton even though she's not pro legalize either. Trump, despite his speech in March has ratified a platform that is hostile to legalize and so it's a wash between the two in this matter.

I grew at home for the first time ever this year and had a really nice crop. I'm hoping to do the same next year but not going to stick my neck out for it if it means I can't openly protest a shithead Republican administration.. Trump, with Comey at his side will be able to feast on anybody who crosses him if they have ties to Colorado MJ business or even home growers. Hoover did the same service for Nixon using exactly the same legislation to attack anti-war demonstrators. I don't mean they would shut down the industry, I'm saying they would use it to attack political opponents or activists.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton: “But If Everybody's Watching, You Know, All Of The Back Room Discussions And The Deals, You Know, Then People Get A Little Nervous, To Say The Least. So, You Need Both A Public And A Private Position.”


Trump: *“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending the best. They’re not sending you, they’re sending people that have lots of problems and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bring crime. They’re rapists… And some, I assume, are good people.”
*
Hmmmm did your mother in law bring drugs with her ?? Did she teach her little niño how to do these things that Donald says. Will he pass on this teachings to your daughter ? or Little Housekeeping as the Donald would refer to her


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I gave you a video of trump saying cannabis should be a state issue not a federal one. I gave you a link showing hillary gets money from big pharma. So what does hillary say about legalizing cannabis? This is a question for fog dog


Trump has backed away from what he said in March and is supporting the RNC position of opposition to legal marijuana. Clinton is in the pocket of pharma, as is the GOP congress, which opposes legalize and so, she isn't where I want her to be on this issue.. The difference between Trump and Clinton is that Clinton states as a campaign position that she would continue Obama's policy of honoring state laws regarding sale and use of MJ -- pretty much status quo. Trump has no such position. His most recent position is that of the RNC's which is to oppose legal MJ.

To be honest, I don't think we have not much of a difference in this issue. We may support different candidates but I think you and I support deregulation or legalization of MJ. I don't think either candidate passes the sniff test.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The issue that I was discussing is what kind of mayhem a wannabe dictator can do to the legal MJ community when the federal law is different from the state law.
> 
> To me, legalizing/deregulating at the federal level rather than just rely on a favorable ruling from the president to not prosecute is a priority .
> 
> ...


no i agree, clinton is not the advocate that i'm looking for either. 

the drug really needs to be classified/ de classified as somtheing along the lines of alcohol or tobacco. possible risk but knock yourself if you want to!!!

but my main point is that there are so many people that grow for themselves, you can't stop it. it would require a door to door campaign which nobody is going to stand for


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> no i agree, clinton is not the advocate that i'm looking for either.
> 
> the drug really needs to be classified/ de classified as somtheing along the lines of alcohol or tobacco. possible risk but knock yourself if you want to!!!
> 
> but my main point is that there are so many people that grow for themselves, you can't stop it. it would require a door to door campaign which nobody is going to stand for


They don't need to go door-to-door. A few well publicized busts will intimidate activists. That's what happened during the Vietnam War. It didn't stop protesters but it was very effective at silencing people simply by letting them know they were under threat and was selectively used to take out leaders.

I hate this fucking war on drugs.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

Citigroup had a hand in picking obamas cabinet in 08. 

Wikileaks.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


Except she lies. She says one thing in public which is a lie and tells the truth to her donors. 

#podestaemails


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 3, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Trump: *“When Mexico sends its people, they’re not sending the best. They’re not sending you, they’re sending people that have lots of problems and they’re bringing those problems with us. They’re bringing drugs. They’re bring crime. They’re rapists… And some, I assume, are good people.”
> *
> Hmmmm did your mother in law bring drugs with her ?? Did she teach her little niño how to do these things that Donald says. Will he pass on this teachings to your daughter ? or Little Housekeeping as the Donald would refer to her


Their.

Yes. The cartels have people pay them and carry drugs for them to escort them across the border. That is what my mother in law told me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 3, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> They don't need to go door-to-door. A few well publicized busts will intimidate activists. That's what happened during the Vietnam War. It didn't stop protesters but it was very effective at silencing people simply by letting them know they were under threat and was selectively used to take out leaders.
> 
> I hate this fucking war on drugs.


war on drugs= no winner


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Citigroup had a hand in picking obamas cabinet in 08.
> 
> Wikileaks.



notice how all that money came from individuals, not the company itself?

that's because those companies require those individuals to have an extremely high level of education to work there.

and, as we all know, highly educated people are not gonna vote for or donate to trump.

hence why trump loves the poorly educated (aka you).


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Except she lies.


she lies less than any other politician except obama.

on the other hand, trump does nothing but lie. 80% of the statements out of his mouth are plain old lies.

retard!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> That is what my mother in law told me.


your mother in law cannot be trusted because she is a foreigner, possibly a terrorist.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> so you support states that want to impose tougher restrictions and jail sentences on cannabis?
> 
> not very nice of you.
> 
> ...


Your reading comprehensions almost as bad as your trolling.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Your reading comprehensions


mmmmmhhhhmmmm.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Your reading comprehensions almost as bad as your trolling.


Hi Dr. Pecker!

Want to watch a fake moon landing video with me? The doors on the LEM look pretty flimsy.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Their.
> 
> Yes. The cartels have people pay them and carry drugs for them to escort them across the border. That is what my mother in law told me.


you are the very last to correct anyone. Blame the copy and paste

So the cartel paid your mother in law to deliver drugs ? What other crimes have she told you about.
why did your husband get kicked out the service ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 3, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> your mother in law cannot be trusted because she is a foreigner, possibly a terrorist.


She married a possible terrorist. The whole family might be a fucking terrorist cell


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Except she lies. She says one thing in public which is a lie and tells the truth to her donors.
> 
> #podestaemails


Her policy positions on MJ are clear and well stated. Trump's are not. He's flip flopped on this issue, The RNC's platform, which he endorsed opposes deregulation and even medical MJ. But nobody really knows what Trump is going to do, not even the Donald himself. Sometimes he changes his mind and denies he even held he opposite position even when he is on video record of saying so. 

You say Clinton lies. She lies no more than the average politician, this is a fact, and verified. On average, Trump lies every five minutes during an interview or speech, this is also a fact and verified. Trump lies much more often than the average politician. 

Your obsession with other women's fetuses is understandable -- yours is a religious belief that cannot be argued with in any rational way. What is not understandable is that you let your obsession warp you into a fearful bigot and supporter of a sexual predatory psychopath. One who is a liar to boot. And you call Clinton a liar. Too funny that.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 3, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Their.


Wow, you are really stupid.

its not, as you say: When Mexico sends its people, _their_ not sending the best.
_Their_ is possessive plural as in: _Their_ pizza. or The really dumb candidate is _their_ stupid ass mistake.

What Trump said was: When Mexico sends its people,_ they’re_ not sending the best

_They're_ is a contraction of _they are_. As in: _They're_ really stupid for supporting him. Said otherwise: _ They are_ really stupid for supporting him. 
NOT: _Their_ really stupid. -- I mean, that's really stupid. As in: _That is_ really stupid. The correct way to spell it out is: _They're_ really stupid. 

So, basically while I'm saying_ they're _in the above two lines, I really mean _you're or You are_ or _You're _stupid. 

Not _your stupid_. Because that would be as dumb as what you said.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

You Guys just do not get it, 25 years Hillary has been involved in the white house. And out of them what has she really done
. Other then help create ISIS fund ISIS help throw out governments by supporting rebels.
Has lost many countries that once looked up to USA.

Does not matter Hillary has no chance in hell of winning .like her voice fading out , so is her chances .

Hillary supporters Jaws are going to drop after the election thinking WTF just happened 
then you can wonder how come the polls were so out 

At the end of the day Trump is going to have the crown especially with all the hackers getting involved its going to be a clean sweep .


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

Its funny how the media is talking about cyber attacking or hackers getting involved
And now its all over the news

The one thing right the hacker police are making sure this time its not rigged poor Hillary


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> You Guys just do not get it, 25 years Hillary has been involved in the white house. And out of them what has she really done
> . Other then help create ISIS fund ISIS help throw out governments by supporting rebels.
> Has lost many countries that once looked up to USA.
> 
> ...


you poor stupid sock puppet.

at least your english is marginally better than the russian socks, 2anonymous.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Its funny how the media is talking about cyber attacking or hackers getting involved
> And now its all over the news
> 
> The one thing right the hacker police are making sure this time its not rigged poor Hillary


tell us more about how the holocaust was a hoax.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Its funny how the media is talking about cyber attacking or hackers getting involved
> And now its all over the news
> 
> The one thing right the hacker police are making sure this time its not rigged poor Hillary


the news is part of the media.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> You Guys just do not get it, 25 years Hillary has been involved in the white house. And out of them what has she really done
> . Other then help create ISIS fund ISIS help throw out governments by supporting rebels.
> Has lost many countries that once looked up to USA.
> 
> ...


I offered this same challenge to other Trump idiots. They could not do it. Let us see if you can.
You name one thing Trump has done for people and not just for himself. I will do the same about Clinton. We keep going until the idiot is reveal by not being able to continue or repeats the same thing.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I offered this same challenge to other Trump idiots. They could not do it. Let us see if you can.
> You name one thing Trump has done for people and not just for himself. I will do the same about Clinton. We keep going until the idiot is reveal by not being able to continue or repeats the same thing.


I can easily say trump has created jobs Hillary has not , and will not. she has been selling you out piece by piece of USA to the highest bidder and each transaction. she gets a huge payment, in her bank acc
And you get nothing

Don't let anyone tell business and corporations create jobs


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> trump has created jobs


he has put so many contractors and companies out of business by stiffing them that he is a net job destroyer.

last time hillary was in the white house, we balanced the budget, started to pay down the debt, and created 25 million new jobs.

your penis is tiny.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> I can easily say trump has created jobs Hillary has not , and will not. she has been selling you out piece by piece of USA to the highest bidder and each transaction. she gets a huge payment, in her bank acc
> And you get nothing
> 
> Don't let anyone tell business and corporations create jobs


You only have to name what your person has done. No other feedback is require. No need to add any spin. Just the facts about your man.
So we will take TRUMP has create jobs. as your first. My turn
Hillary played a leading role in the development of State Children’s Health Insurance Program, which provides the much-needed state support for* children* whose parents cannot afford nor provide them with adequate healthcare coverage. Most know it as the SCHIP.

one to one...and it is your turn


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2016)

this is gonna be fun. this will help keep track.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

@MynameisSolo It's your turn or are you one and done ?
The first thing you guys say is he create job...then I get this cricket shit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @MynameisSolo It's your turn or are you one and done ?
> The first thing you guys say is he create job...then I get this cricket shit.



seems like he's another one pump trump chump. or maybe he's doing intensive research to come up with number 2?? lol.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like he's another one pump trump chump. or maybe he's doing intensive research to come up with number 2?? lol.


In another five minutes he will be my bitchhhh.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 4, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> seems like he's another one pump trump chump. or maybe he's doing intensive research to come up with number 2?? lol.





londonfog said:


> In another five minutes he will be my bitchhhh.



his name suits him well @mygameissoslow


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> In another five minutes he will be my bitchhhh.


On the plus side for Trump, his name appears on many businesses he doesn't fully own, and he's been part of a successful television franchise with "The Apprentice" on NBC. It's possible to argue that he should get credit for some jobs in those ventures as well, even if they weren't part of the Trump Organization.

A more generous estimate would be to view the Trump Organization as a financial services or management company. Then the employment multiplier would be 3. That would bring jobs attributable to Trump to 67,000.
Hillary - 67.000 

Presidents don’t make jobs, unless WPA type ones, but they do back policies that encourage growth or not. And trickle down economics failed. It makes sense on paper, but in practice, money is squirreled away in off shore accounts, hedge funds, and trusts, leading to a hugely imbalanced distribution. Fix the loopholes the rich paid for with their Citizens United campaign contributions


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> On the plus side for Trump, his name appears on many businesses he doesn't fully own, and he's been part of a successful television franchise with "The Apprentice" on NBC. It's possible to argue that he should get credit for some jobs in those ventures as well, even if they weren't part of the Trump Organization.
> 
> A more generous estimate would be to view the Trump Organization as a financial services or management company. Then the employment multiplier would be 3. That would bring jobs attributable to Trump to 67,000.
> Hillary - 67.000
> ...


TLDR all of it

Bitch the challenge was name something your guy has done for the people. You're fucking stuck on job creation. Hell I create jobs.
You sir are now my Bitch. I treat my Bitches well so have no fear, but please be the best Bitch you can be.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> On the plus side for Trump, his name appears on many businesses he doesn't fully own, and he's been part of a successful television franchise with "The Apprentice" on NBC. It's possible to argue that he should get credit for some jobs in those ventures as well, even if they weren't part of the Trump Organization.
> 
> A more generous estimate would be to view the Trump Organization as a financial services or management company. Then the employment multiplier would be 3. That would bring jobs attributable to Trump to 67,000.
> Hillary - 67.000
> ...


you already got 1 point for creating jobs. 
now we need another one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> TLDR all of it
> 
> Bitch the challenge was name something your guy has done for the people. You're fucking stuck on job creation. Hell I create jobs.
> You sir are now my Bitch. I treat my Bitches well so have no fear, but please be the best Bitch you can be.


it's like an ass kicking contest with a one legged guy


----------



## londonfog (Nov 4, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> it's like an ass kicking contest with a one legged guy


Hell I'm ready with a list of shit Hillary has done for people and not just for herself. My bitch @MynameisSolo is stuck on one bullshit answer, because Trump is always for Trump. Now I'm not going to say that is wrong or right. Just saying it as a FACT.


Who wants a sammich ????..I have my bitch make some.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 4, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> you dont remember im not voting ? trump is as fucked up as the shill.where did you see me say im voting for trump? maybe your sock justin can find it.GO !!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 4, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hell I'm ready with a list of shit Hillary has done for people and not just for herself. My bitch @MynameisSolo is stuck on one bullshit answer, because Trump is always for Trump. Now I'm not going to say that is wrong or right. Just saying it as a FACT.
> 
> 
> Who wants a sammich ????..I have my bitch make some.


for some reason i picture him in ass-less chaps making a nice BLT right now.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 4, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails27


 


nerdy nerd likes her booky book!


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 4, 2016)

woah,holy batshit .


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 4, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> woah,holy batshit .


I'd pick a larger animal.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Clinton: “But If Everybody's Watching, You Know, All Of The Back Room Discussions And The Deals, You Know, Then People Get A Little Nervous, To Say The Least. So, You Need Both A Public And A Private Position.”


You do. I agree.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/1100-donors-to-a-canadian-charity-tied-to-clinton-foundation-remain-secret/2015/04/28/c3c0f374-edbc-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html

The large number of undisclosed supporters of a Clinton-affiliated charity raises new questions about the foundation’s adherence to the 2008 ethics agreement it struck with the Obama administration, which was designed to avoid conflicts of interest during Hillary Clinton’s tenure at the State Department. (Jim Cole/AP)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bill-clinton-cashed-hillary-secretary-state/story?id=30522705

Bill Clinton Cashed In When Hillary Became Secretary of State


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2016)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0NE0CA20150423

Hillary Clinton's family's charities are refiling at least five annual tax returns after a Reuters review found errors in how they reported donations from governments, and said they may audit other Clinton Foundation returns in case of other errors.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2016)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/

Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/1100-donors-to-a-canadian-charity-tied-to-clinton-foundation-remain-secret/2015/04/28/c3c0f374-edbc-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html
> 
> The large number of undisclosed supporters of a Clinton-affiliated charity raises new questions about the foundation’s adherence to the 2008 ethics agreement it struck with the Obama administration, which was designed to avoid conflicts of interest during Hillary Clinton’s tenure at the State Department. (Jim Cole/AP)


Really pie, I'm convinced you didn't read past the headline. Great article, this is my favorite part.




A foundation official has said the partnership was Giustra’s brainchild, born of his desire to join forces with Bill Clinton to work to alleviate poverty around the world, particularly in places where the mining industry had been present.

The partnership’s projects have included funding thousands of cataract operations for local residents in Peru and thousands more meals for starving children in Colombia, where Giustra has many investments.

A spokeswoman said the organization is active in Haiti, India, Peru, Colombia and El Salvador and is exploring expanding in Mexico, South Asia and Africa.

In an interview, Giustra said his group was not dependent on the Clintons.

“I’m not doing this because of Bill Clinton,” Giustra said. “He loves what we’re doing with CGEP. But if for some reason he walked away tomorrow, I would just rename it. Call it something else and keep doing it, because I think we’re on to something really great.”


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/24/
> 
> Cash Flowed to Clinton Foundation Amid Russian Uranium Deal


 Hey pie these democrats sure are crawling under a rock now ,, Since Jane doe backed off now comes the Hillary pedophile ring 
And they are to blind to see it dang how things went from bad to out right shit pile 

Sniff sniff poor democrats and poor Hillary


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 5, 2016)

As typical as a democrat would be taking resorting to low level brain farts reported lol there is going to become a time when you click your favorite button the report button .

Only to find out admin and staff got sick an tired of your miss use and take the button away from you like they got time for every god dam report you place .

Maybe i should report you for encouraging suicide .
I know the real internet police do not take kind to those remarks


----------



## londonfog (Nov 5, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> As typical as a democrat would be taking resorting to low level brain farts reported lol there is going to become a time when you click your favorite button the report button .
> 
> Only to find out admin and staff got sick an tired of your miss use and take the button away from you like they got time for every god dam report you place .
> 
> ...


I see my Bitch causing trouble today. Are you treating to report someone to the police for what they said to you online ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 5, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Hey pie these democrats sure are crawling under a rock now ,, Since Jane doe backed off now comes the Hillary pedophile ring
> And they are to blind to see it dang how things went from bad to out right shit pile
> 
> Sniff sniff poor democrats and poor Hillary


Spirit cooking and pedophilia. Straight up nasty.

#nastywoman


----------



## srh88 (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spirit cooking and pedophilia. Straight up nasty.
> 
> #nastywoman


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 5, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Spirit cooking and pedophilia. Straight up nasty.
> 
> #nastywoman


that is so goddamn desperate. 

by tuesday you'll say she escaped the salem witch trials.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 5, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> As typical as a democrat would be taking resorting to low level brain farts reported lol there is going to become a time when you click your favorite button the report button .
> 
> Only to find out admin and staff got sick an tired of your miss use and take the button away from you like they got time for every god dam report you place .
> 
> ...





MynameisSolo said:


> But back to the thread lets see here WAR of course a war
> *Donald Trump is set to win this election by a landslide*, so forces inside the corrupt government regime currently occupying Washington are working overtime to try to disrupt the election by any means necessary.
> 
> As history has repeatedly shown, when the U.S. government wants to achieve a political outcome (destroying talk radio, confiscating guns, denigrating white people, etc.), they just*roll out a mass shooting or terror attack of some sort*to disrupt current events, change the narrative, and invoke the emotional response from the public that gives them the support to expand their own unconstitutional power. It works like clockwork for the simple reason that many people are so incredibly gullible and uninformed that they stupidly believe anything CNN tells them.
> ...



Reported for stupidity.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> I admit that's a theory. But you are the guy who slashes Republican posters with a utility knife so.


what a shame. 

8 perfectly good trump signs. now they are all just play toys for my new kitten.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

kitty loves playing with dead trump signs.

 

MEOW!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> kitty loves playing with dead trump signs.
> 
> View attachment 3823946
> 
> MEOW!


Vandal and a thief. Im not surprised.


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 6, 2016)

Relevant video to Hillary's dishonesty.
I don't agree with everything this man says in other vids, but this one is spot on haha


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 6, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hi Dr. Pecker!
> 
> Want to watch a fake moon landing video with me? The doors on the LEM look pretty flimsy.


Sure, do you mean one of these?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Vandal and a thief. Im not surprised.





UncleBuck said:


> kitty loves playing with dead trump signs.
> 
> View attachment 3823946
> 
> MEOW!



They make great flash cards too! 13 million idiots vote = Trump pence. Or Trump pence = president Hillary


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Sure, do you mean one of these?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Vandal and a thief. Im not surprised.










technically, just a vandal.

ya see, once i ran my utility knife through the sign on all sides, the part i took home became litter. trash. garbage. debris.

i was just being a good environmentalist by taking it all home with me.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

Paying for Chelseas wedding out of foundation money.

The salaries paid for by donations are nothing to sneeze at either.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Paying for Chelseas wedding out of foundation money.
> 
> The salaries paid for by donations are nothing to sneeze at either.


according to what? the russian propaganda you have been obsessed with?

meanwhile, trump's foundation actually has been shut down, has paid fines for making illegal donations to pam bondi (so she sould not sue trump university), and is under investigation by multiple states.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

2 days left to see if we have a commander/corruptor in chief.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> 2 days left to see if we have a commander/corruptor in chief.


the stink of corruption is all over trump now. his own campaign admitted to colluding with the FBI to try to sway the election.

meanwhile, hillary was 100% completely vindicated. she said there was nothing there, and comey's letter today confirms it.

you've been barking about fake non-scandals non stop for months now. how retarded do you feel right now?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

John podesta has paintings of little boys and girls in undies inside is home.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> John podesta has paintings of little boys and girls in undies inside is home.


hillary clinton has lebron james getting ohio out to vote.

 

i believe trump calls that "cheating".

the rest of us call it, "no one likes you, racist fuckwad. go kill yourself."


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> .


 

'it's rigged'


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 6, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3824611


#podestaemails probably show him on the payroll. Austin crites was. So was the little old lady who got elbowed by the blind man at a trump ralley.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails probably show him on the payroll. Austin crites was. So was the little old lady who got elbowed by the blind man at a trump ralley.


It's all smoke and mirrors. Bought and paid for by crooked Hillary


----------



## londonfog (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails probably show him on the payroll. Austin crites was. So was the little old lady who got elbowed by the blind man at a trump ralley.


poor poor pie. Go make something of yourself sweetie


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #podestaemails probably show him on the payroll. Austin crites was. So was the little old lady who got elbowed by the blind man at a trump ralley.


YAY! russian propaganda can never lead idiots into false conclusions!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

“So NYPD first gets that computer. They see how disgusting it is. They keep a copy of everything, and they pass a copy on to the FBI, which finally pushes the FBI off their chairs, making Comey reopen that investigation, which was indicated in the letter last week. The point being, NYPD has all the information, and they will pursue justice within their rights if the FBI doesn’t,” Prince contended.

“There is all kinds of criminal culpability through all the emails they’ve seen of that 650,000, including money laundering, underage sex, pay-for-play, and, of course, plenty of proof of inappropriate handling, sending/receiving of classified information, up to SAP level Special Access Programs,” he stated.

“So the plot thickens. NYPD was pushing because, as an article quoted one of the chiefs – that’s the level just below commissioner – he said as a parent, as a father with daughters, he could not let that level of evil continue,” Prince said.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 7, 2016)

An FBI officer suddenly shot his wife and committed suicide while burning down his house. He was suspected of leaking DNC information. Another victim of the Clinton Foundation.

Best way to eliminate evidence of a crime is to burn the crime scene.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> An FBI officer suddenly shot his wife and committed suicide while burning down his house. He was suspected of leaking DNC information. Another victim of the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> Best way to eliminate evidence of a crime is to burn the crime scene.


So is that #47?

You sick fuckers just can't accept reality.
How's that pathetic republican bubble that neglects facts? Ready to lose control of the senate, too?

This is going to be soooo much fun. Writhe in agony fuckers.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> So is that #47?
> 
> You sick fuckers just can't accept reality.
> How's that pathetic republican bubble that neglects facts? Ready to lose control of the senate, too?
> ...


if they don't lose Congress tomorrow, and they keep stalling the SCOTUS, will be at the midterms that they finally lose everything.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> An FBI officer suddenly shot his wife and committed suicide while burning down his house. He was suspected of leaking DNC information. Another victim of the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> Best way to eliminate evidence of a crime is to burn the crime scene.


*FBI Agent Suspected in Hillary Email Leaks Found Dead*
*http://www.snopes.com/fbi-agent-murder-suicide/*
*




*


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> what a shame.
> 
> 8 perfectly good trump signs. now they are all just play toys for my new kitten.
> 
> View attachment 3823941


What you went out last night vandalizing trump signs typical


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> What you went out last night vandalizing trump signs typical


Fucking right. They had 30 Trump signs on an island dividing a highway here. They all disappeared last night, replaced by a single Hillary sign. Imagine that.

My buddy put a single Trump sign in front of his house this morning. With a gold metalflake swastika through it. Beside a Hillary sign, of course.

You're going down.

America doesn't accept Trump. Sorry.


No I'm not.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 7, 2016)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-07/podestas-fiercely-independent-research-organization-seeks-progressive-insight-leaves

*The problem was that Podesta, and others within WCEG, thought that their research would not be deemed credible to the extent it was viewed as an arm of the leftist Center for American Progress.* So, just like Hillary, they came up with a plan to *create a new WCEG with both a "public and private" image.* Unfortunately, per a memo leaked by WikiLeaks, the WCEG's plan to be "fiercely independent" acknowledged they would still need support from the Center for American Progress provided that it *"leaves no fingerprints."* Finally, readers of the memo were warned to *"please burn this email after you read it."*
*Our mission is to be “fiercely independent.”* Every day, we must convey to academics and policymakers that our research is unbiased and honest. While we believe there is much to be gained from our affiliation with CAP, we also believe that for us to be successful—and to do the most to support the work of CAP and other progressive organizations—requires that *CAP’s support “leaves no fingerprints.” (Please burn this email after you read it!) We want to be able to tap into CAP’s resources—and allow them to tap into ours—as it makes sense, but with a public-facing image that is independent of CAP.*



*But, to maintain our “fierce independence,” we need:*



- Phone lines that show up as “Equitable Growth,” not “Center for American Progress.”
- Job openings posted on our site, not CAP’s
- Our staff listed on our own website, not CAP’s
- The ability to sign contracts with academics and researchers saying only “Equitable Growth,” not “Center for American Progress.”
- To be able to raise funds specifically to send directly out the door in support or grantmaking that do not have to include all of CAP’s standard 15 percent overhead.
- To control our spending by having a Washington Center for Equitable Growth credit card to expedite securing event space, among other things.

And there you go, all it takes is a couple of phone lines and a new website and another liberal "advocacy group" becomes a "fiercely independent" economic research organization with the credibility to influence public policy in an "impartial" way.


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *....*


This fake news was the topic of discussion at the dinner table last night. Maybe two minutes of searching proved it to be false, fake website and stolen picture. Always consider the source.

The Macedonians are at it again!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> hillary clinton has lebron james getting ohio out to vote.
> 
> View attachment 3824609
> 
> ...


Whoa, look at the difference in *size* between them! Reminds me of this photo of Bombaata (Wilt Chamberlain) with Anne Strick!


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

WTF CLINTON

latest odds almost doubled against trump

*Next President of the United States of America
Odds as of November 6 at Bovada*


*Hillary Clinton -550*
*Donald Trump +375*
*Other +10000*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> An FBI officer suddenly shot his wife and committed suicide while burning down his house. He was suspected of leaking DNC information. Another victim of the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> Best way to eliminate evidence of a crime is to burn the crime scene.


News report?


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> News report?





NLXSK1 said:


> An FBI officer suddenly shot his wife and committed suicide while burning down his house. He was suspected of leaking DNC information. Another victim of the Clinton Foundation.
> 
> Best way to eliminate evidence of a crime is to burn the crime scene.


Pair of anal warts networking


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Its not over till the fat American sings plain n simple Its going to be fight to the end and who cares what the polls say if trump takes any swing states he wins plain n simple Florida ?? Like you would ever here or see Hillary again once she is in office ..

Ohio if trump wins its all but over why do you think she has been all over there last 4 days she knows it as well 

And bottom line electroral votes are up in the air if you think others wise your a idiot


----------



## Bear420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> *FBI Agent Suspected in Hillary Email Leaks Found Dead*
> *http://www.snopes.com/fbi-agent-murder-suicide/*
> *
> 
> ...




ORIGIN:On 5 November 2016, the Denver Guardian web site published an article positing that an FBI agent investigating Hillary Clinton's use of a private e-mail server killed himself after murdering his wife:

Walkerville, MD — An FBI agent believed to be responsible for the latest email leaks “pertinent to the investigation” into Hillary Clinton’s private email server while she was Secretary of State, was found dead in an apparent murder-suicide early Saturday morning, according to police.

Investigators believe FBI agent, Michael Brown, 45, shot and killed his 33-year-old wife, Susan Brown, late Friday night before setting the couple’s home on fire and then turning the gun on himself. Brown was a 12 year veteran of the Washington D.C. Metropolitan Police Department before spending the last six years in the FBI.



There was no truth to this story. The Denver Guardian is simply a fake news web site masquerading as the online arm of a (non-existent) big city newspaper. Like the Baltimore Gazette, the Denver Guardian is nothing more than a hastily thrown together web site with a bunch of non-working links and a fake street address, all created for the sole purpose of disseminating fabricated clickbait news stories.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Bear420 said:


> ORIGIN:On 5 November 2016, the Denver Guardian web site published an article positing that an FBI agent investigating Hillary Clinton's use of a private e-mail server killed himself after murdering his wife:
> 
> Walkerville, MD — An FBI agent believed to be responsible for the latest email leaks “pertinent to the investigation” into Hillary Clinton’s private email server while she was Secretary of State, was found dead in an apparent murder-suicide early Saturday morning, according to police.
> 
> ...


True that
Anybody who opened the link on my reply to NLX would see that it was fake..

The horse laugh is on @NLXSK1 for being a chump and falling for the fraudulent story and posting it here as if it were news.

Fake news is becoming an industry
https://www.goodthingsguy.com/business/fake-news-click-bait/


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The horse laugh is on @NLXSK1


you too can make $280K per year inspecting homes.

just <click> here


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Most scandals that involve Hillary prove the idea that she is a big time liar. She knows the trade so well that she would have no trouble putting you to sleep with stories of how she fought in the Vietnam War.

The imaginary “Sniper Fire” incident took place in 1996, while Hillary landed in Bosnia. Although the war in that country formally ended in 1995k, tensions were pretty high and Hillary probably had a few doubts about this visit in the Balkans. While running in the 2008 Primaries, Hillary stated that she landed under sniper fire.

The “Sniper Fire” turned out to be a Muslim girl greeting her with flowers, while Hillary and her daughter Chelsea calmly enjoyed the local hospitability. You can bet Trump exploited this in his speeches.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Then we have 
Hillary’s bid for the Presidential seat might seem more honest than that of Trump and she put to work the famous transparent funding of the campaign. Few people are aware that Hillary actually received money from a man that fraud investors of no more no less than $20 million.

Norman Hsu managed to stay in the front rows of those funding the Democratic Party for years in a row, and those who interacted more personally with him are still scratching their heads. Even after being convicted of fraud, Hsu was still being called “friend” by Hillary campaign staff.

While you might still vote for Hillary in November, it helps to know that a significant percent of the funds that helped her beat Sanders came from obscure and even dark corners of the economy.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Most scandals that involve Hillary prove the idea that she is a big time liar. She knows the trade so well that she would have no trouble putting you to sleep with stories of how she fought in the Vietnam War.
> 
> The imaginary “Sniper Fire” incident took place in 1996, while Hillary landed in Bosnia. Although the war in that country formally ended in 1995k, tensions were pretty high and Hillary probably had a few doubts about this visit in the Balkans. While running in the 2008 Primaries, Hillary stated that she landed under sniper fire.
> 
> The “Sniper Fire” turned out to be a Muslim girl greeting her with flowers, while Hillary and her daughter Chelsea calmly enjoyed the local hospitability. You can bet Trump exploited this in his speeches.


are you worried about tomorrow?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Then we have
> Hillary’s bid for the Presidential seat might seem more honest than that of Trump and she put to work the famous transparent funding of the campaign. Few people are aware that Hillary actually received money from a man that fraud investors of no more no less than $20 million.
> 
> Norman Hsu managed to stay in the front rows of those funding the Democratic Party for years in a row, and those who interacted more personally with him are still scratching their heads. Even after being convicted of fraud, Hsu was still being called “friend” by Hillary campaign staff.
> ...


you definitely seem worried


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Bill Clinton might have been the biggest womanizer in recent White House history. Monika Lewinsky was the cream of Bill’s erratic behavior in respect to women and their rights, with many other less popular cases erupting to the surface from time to time.

Paula Jones made a name for herself after stepping forward and accusing U.S. President Bill Clinton of sexual harassment. Although the case was dismissed as failing to provide enough evidence to support the claims, Clinton later Clinton entered into an out-of-court settlement by agreeing to pay Jones $850,000. Quite a generous act for someone found innocent by the American Justice.

Where was Hillary all this time? Right by her cheating husband, trying to hide all the evidence. Anonymous sources close to Hillary suggest that the First Lady was busy over her head trying to discredit and further ruin the lives of Bill’s temporary love affairs.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

rkymtnman said:


> you too can make $280K per year inspecting homes.
> 
> just <click> here


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Bill Clinton might have been the biggest womanizer in recent White House history. Monika Lewinsky was the cream of Bill’s erratic behavior in respect to women and their rights, with many other less popular cases erupting to the surface from time to time.
> 
> Paula Jones made a name for herself after stepping forward and accusing U.S. President Bill Clinton of sexual harassment. Although the case was dismissed as failing to provide enough evidence to support the claims, Clinton later Clinton entered into an out-of-court settlement by agreeing to pay Jones $850,000. Quite a generous act for someone found innocent by the American Justice.
> 
> Where was Hillary all this time? Right by her cheating husband, trying to hide all the evidence. Anonymous sources close to Hillary suggest that the First Lady was busy over her head trying to discredit and further ruin the lives of Bill’s temporary love affairs.


very worried


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> What you went out last night vandalizing trump signs typical


vandalizing is such an ugly word.

i like to say that i destroyed the living fuck out of all those piece of shit signs.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-11-07/podestas-fiercely-independent-research-organization-seeks-progressive-insight-leaves
> 
> *The problem was that Podesta, and others within WCEG, thought that their research would not be deemed credible to the extent it was viewed as an arm of the leftist Center for American Progress.* So, just like Hillary, they came up with a plan to *create a new WCEG with both a "public and private" image.* Unfortunately, per a memo leaked by WikiLeaks, the WCEG's plan to be "fiercely independent" acknowledged they would still need support from the Center for American Progress provided that it *"leaves no fingerprints."* Finally, readers of the memo were warned to *"please burn this email after you read it."
> Our mission is to be “fiercely independent.”* Every day, we must convey to academics and policymakers that our research is unbiased and honest. While we believe there is much to be gained from our affiliation with CAP, we also believe that for us to be successful—and to do the most to support the work of CAP and other progressive organizations—requires that *CAP’s support “leaves no fingerprints.” (Please burn this email after you read it!) We want to be able to tap into CAP’s resources—and allow them to tap into ours—as it makes sense, but with a public-facing image that is independent of CAP.*
> ...



you should stick to spouting racist conspiracy theories about the first black president.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

@Flaming Pie youre finally a somebody! you made the paper?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @Flaming Pie youre finally a somebody! you made the paper?


no way that can be true.

pie's real name is rhonda.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> News report?



*FBI Agent Suspected in Hillary Email Leaks Found Dead*
*Reports that an FBI agent investigating Hillary Clinton's use of a private e-mail server killed himself after murdering his wife are just fake news.*

*LOL, my bad *


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> True that
> Anybody who opened the link on my reply to NLX would see that it was fake..
> 
> The horse laugh is on @NLXSK1 for being a chump and falling for the fraudulent story and posting it here as if it were news.
> ...



I guess you should never believe the media.... ROFLMAO!!! GET MY POINT??? NM!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> *FBI Agent Suspected in Hillary Email Leaks Found Dead*
> *Reports that an FBI agent investigating Hillary Clinton's use of a private e-mail server killed himself after murdering his wife are just fake news.*
> 
> *LOL, my bad *


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

Disgusting pervs all around hillary.


----------



## Davmalk (Nov 7, 2016)

Hillsborough is referring to a disaster which took place at the Hillsborough football stadium on April 15, 1985 where 96 people were crushed to death because of overcrowding of the pens that were used.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #SPIRITCOOKING
> Disgusting pervs all around hillary.


i saw that trend on twitter a while back and wondered to myself how long it would take you to take the retard bait on that one.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the best predictor of trump support, besides low education, residence in a mobile home, racism, and the like, is hostility towards women.
> 
> are you one of those cunt scab women who hates all other women? think they are out to get your man, meanwhile you fantasize of sucking another guy's dick while your hubby eats our your rancid pussy?


*Giggling over genocide: They flirted with the SS, wore pink underwear and even had a hair salon - the female death camp guards as evil as the men *

*More than 50,000 women slaughtered at concentration camp Ravensbruck*
*It was Hitler's biggest all-female death camp, located in northern Germany*
*Pretty female guards with fashionable hair would release dogs on inmates*
*One guard, known as ‘beautiful bitch’, had penchant for torturing pisoners*
*‘Her eyes shone when she beat people,’ said one survivor 70 years later*


She also regularly exhibits *strong* symptoms of Battered Person Syndrome and Childhood-based Dysmorphic Disorder.

Maybe it's time to think about getting some help, Pie....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Giggling over genocide: They flirted with the SS, wore pink underwear and even had a hair salon - the female death camp guards as evil as the men *
> 
> *More than 50,000 women slaughtered at concentration camp Ravensbruck*
> *It was Hitler's biggest all-female death camp, located in northern Germany*
> ...


she did spend her high school days depressed, hiding in bathroom stalls, skipping class to see the school psychologist over and over again. she readily admits this.

pie has some pretty serious mental problems. that does help explain her support for trump.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

The true numbers are out worried yet Buck i would be 1 more day you better get out and vandalize some more Trump signs and go door to door


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I guess you should never believe the media.... ROFLMAO!!! GET MY POINT??? NM!


derp

You were completely taken in. Now you are acting as if you were on to the fraud. Too funny this. Pathetic too.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Disgusting pervs all around hillary.


Way more disgusting are Evangelist Christians who sell out their religious beliefs and vote for Trump.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> All of Hillary's so-called scandals are fake.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> the best predictor of trump support, besides low education, residence in a mobile home, racism, and the like, is hostility towards women.
> 
> are you one of those cunt scab women who hates all other women? think they are out to get your man, meanwhile you fantasize of sucking another guy's dick while your hubby eats our your rancid pussy?


Is it better to invite small children to adult parties where they pretend to eat people and drink blood? Carve pentegrams into their naked bodies or make blood sacrifices? Collect artwork that glorifies cannabilism and pedophilia?

Hillary, Huma, and john are all implicated.

You literally are voting for the devil. Good luck with that.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Way more disgusting are Evangelist Christians who sell out their religious beliefs and vote for Trump.


Voting trump is more disgusting than rituals glorifying cannabilism and artwork of frightened naked children?


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Voting trump is more disgusting than rituals glorifying cannabilism and artwork of frightened naked children?


Is this learning you picked up while working on your 2nd degree......from the klan?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

How many of you Hillary voters would participate in the rituals above? Where do you draw the line on morality?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Is this learning you picked up while working on your 2nd degree......from the klan?


Its all out there. You guys are voting for people who have fun performing "artistic" satanic rituals and entertaining themselves with children.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many of you Hillary voters would participate in the rituals above? Where do you draw the line on morality?


Personally i draw it at pussy grabbing and sex tape.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its all out there. You guys are voting for people who have fun performing "artistic" satanic rituals and entertaining themselves with children.


Youre hideously unhinged.

#woundedattachment

I called it 1st


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Personally i draw it at pussy grabbing and sex tape.


You are a fool and a hypocrite then.

Justifying this level of perversion in the clinton campaign shows a complete lack of character.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You are a fool and a hypocrite then.
> 
> Justifying this level of perversion in the clinton campaign shows a complete lack of character.


Humoring that information reveals that you are a common disposable idiot.


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> Humoring that information reveals that you are a common disposable idiot.


There is no "crazy story" that will ever allow a trump presidency, none.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Voting trump is more disgusting than rituals glorifying cannabilism and artwork of frightened naked children?


Not what I said. I said being a corrupt Evangelist who would sacrifice their ideals to put Trump in office is completely disgusting. I don't watch your fucking videos. Most times they are bullshit anyway. But whatever you saw, that's what you are equivalent to.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Where do you draw the line on morality?


Adolf Trump


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its all out there. You guys are voting for people who have fun performing "artistic" satanic rituals and entertaining themselves with children.


Oh my god. I had no idea. And here I thought that I barbecued a chicken last night. 

Pie, you have completely lost it. And that was just a prelude. Imagine what 8 years of president Hillary Clinton does to you.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Its all out there. You guys are voting for people who have fun performing "artistic" satanic rituals and entertaining themselves with children.


You're delusional at this point. Trump is losing bigly and pie is literally cracking up.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

*Reuters poll: Clinton has 90 percent chance of winning and here's what could happen*
By Maurice Tamman / Reuters Today at 3:49 p.m.

http://www.grandforksherald.com/news/4154102-reuters-poll-clinton-has-90-percent-chance-winning-and-heres-what-could-happen

____________________________


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How many of you Hillary voters would participate in the rituals above? Where do you draw the line on morality?


Your "morality" is tainted with an obsession over other women's fetuses and willingness to corrupt your own faith to persecute others. Keep your fucking religious zealotry to yourself, inquisitor.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> derp
> 
> You were completely taken in. Now you are acting as if you were on to the fraud. Too funny this. Pathetic too.


I reposted a fake article. At least I didnt say I was under sniper fire!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Is it better to invite small children to adult parties where they pretend to eat people and drink blood? Carve pentegrams into their naked bodies or make blood sacrifices? Collect artwork that glorifies cannabilism and pedophilia?
> 
> Hillary, Huma, and john are all implicated.
> 
> You literally are voting for the devil.


*WOW!

CULT RATING APPROACHING 99.9%

COMPLETE MELTDOWN ACHIEVED!*


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I reposted a fake article. At least I didnt say I was under sniper fire!!


Most of what you post comes from fake articles, so don't worry about it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I reposted a fake article.


but only because you are too stupid to tell what's real and what is not.

lou, copy and paste my comment to retard boy, if you would. tell him it's from me. meltdown will occur instantly.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

lol.

pie pie pie. poor ol' pie.

this is gonna break you. literally. this will trigger a psychotic break.

seek help now. do not wait until you have to be involuntarily committed.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Stupidest four posts ever?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Get your hands off that child!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get your hands off that child!


Butt touchers!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Get your hands off that child!


Podesta hillary and huma party with her.


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Stupidest four posts ever?


Who was that stupid pedo bitch who invited that homeless guy into her house?

Looks like we've got another one.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

You guys getting bnt over a photo but hillary attends parties with these sickos.

Hypocrites. The lot of you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Who was that stupid pedo bitch who invited that homeless guy into her house?
> 
> Looks like we've got another one.


oh yeah, the one whose husband fucked horses instead of her. it's on the tip of my tongue...

@StevieBevie !

get your fat ass in here, you pedo lover!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You guys getting bnt over a photo but hillary attends parties with these sickos.
> 
> Hypocrites. The lot of you.


starting the meltdown ahead of time, eh?

i'm cool with that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Podesta and Hillary hangout with her. For spirit cooking. Iknowiknow... russia..View attachment 3825441 View attachment 3825442


*WHAT IN THE FUCK?






















NO OSTRICH MILK?*


----------



## bundee1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Podesta and Hillary hangout with her. For spirit cooking. Iknowiknow... russia..View attachment 3825441 View attachment 3825442


Seriously, go back to sucking your teeth at people using EBT cards in line at Wal-Mart. Hateful little fat neck troll.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

bundee1 said:


> Seriously, go back to sucking your teeth at people using EBT cards in line at Wal-Mart. Hateful little fat neck troll.


isnt she the one using one?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> isnt she the one using one?


no way. her husband went from making $12 an hour this year, to now making important business trips.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

Daaammmmnnnnnn......it's official (sadly), Pie is g--o--n--e.....those 'posts' are a string of _madness_.....


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3825451


lol, jaredwyand had to block me on twitter after i trolled the shit out of him for having a tiny penis.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/19018
> 
> I consider ice cream, its purchase, and its consumption a rather serious business. We can’t just willy-nilly toss it out and about in casual references, especially linked with the word “free”.
> 
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no way. her husband went from making $12 an hour this year, to now making important business trips.


hes out fucking other fat chicks and getting paid for it pulling all nighters..


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

NO TED NUGENT


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> hes out fucking other fat chicks and getting paid for it pulling all nighters..


LOL!

@Unclebaldrick seemed to think the "business trips" were to the other side of town to catch a little strange on the side, while pie completely loses her mind with this cult-like trump obsession.

great minds think alike!


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> LOL!
> 
> @Unclebaldrick seemed to think the "business trips" were to the other side of town to catch a little strange on the side, while pie completely loses her mind with this cult-like trump obsession.
> 
> great minds think alike!


well to be fair.. according to trump he might just be raping and robbing them, it might not be consensual. so therefore its really not cheating


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Stop child trafficking. Vote trump.


are you retarded?

he literally trafficked 14 year old models. it's not even in dispute, it's documented.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> well to be fair.. according to trump he might just be raping and robbing them, it might not be consensual. so therefore its really not cheating


and it's not like pie doesn't have sucking some other guy's dick on her mind, even as he is eating her out.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/19018
> 
> I consider ice cream, its purchase, and its consumption a rather serious business. We can’t just willy-nilly toss it out and about in casual references, especially linked with the word “free”.
> 
> ...


Boy, THAT was a smoking gun.


You lost. Put a fork in it. Those emails are nothing.

"I, Hillary Rodham Clinton, do solemnly swear..."


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> and it's not like pie doesn't have sucking some other guy's dick on her mind, even as he is eating her out.


poor little miss housekeeper is going to have a tough life. according to trump she lives with a rapist and a miss piggy. times are going to be tough for her


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> poor little miss housekeeper is going to have a tough life. according to trump she lives with a rapist and a miss piggy. times are going to be tough for her


and her grandparents are terrorists.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3825462
> Stop child trafficking. Jail/bury trump.


Finally, we agree....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3825462
> Stop child trafficking. Vote trump.


The incredible lies never stop. Does this dumb fucking pie have even the slightest bit of credibility left?

You own the bubble now forever. For--ever.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2016)

@Flaming Pie I have set up the usage of 4 vans to drive our elderly and our religious to cast their votes tomorrow. Rides will be on me tomorrow. Vans are filled and ready to go. My shirt will read *"C'mon man" *as I drive one of the vans. Trying to think how can I place some positive Clinton vibes inside the van...inconspicuously, but yet consciously visible ????

What are your plans ??? Please don't let it be anything about sucking penis.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The incredible lies never stop. Does this dumb fucking pie have even the slightest bit of credibility left?
> 
> You own the bubble now forever. For--ever.


i imagine shes been sitting in front of her computer for the past week now.. covered in crumbs and tears watching anti clinton videos. she has no idea where her husband is. her kid hasnt eaten in days. the cat died of starvation. more plants lost to neglect. its pretty sad if you think about it. i hope she doesnt end it tomorrow night


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you retarded?
> 
> he literally trafficked 14 year old models. it's not even in dispute, it's documented.


 did he go to jail ???


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> did he go to jail ???


Hows my lil Bitch today. Everything ok ?

Ready for tomorrow ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> The incredible lies never stop. Does this dumb fucking pie have even the slightest bit of credibility left?
> 
> You own the bubble now forever. For--ever.


You get to own your vote for a satan-worshipping pedo.

"RUSSIA!"


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

And literally and did are two different things, specially in a court of law

Did Hillary delete emails ??? yup she did


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> i imagine shes been sitting in front of her computer for the past week now.. covered in crumbs and tears watching anti clinton videos. she has no idea where her husband is. her kid hasnt eaten in days. the cat died of starvation. more plants lost to neglect. its pretty sad if you think about it. i hope she doesnt end it tomorrow night


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> And literally and did are teo different things, specially in a court of law
> 
> Did Hillary delete emails YUP





MynameisSolo said:


> did SHE go to jail ???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> @Flaming Pie I have set up the usage of 4 vans to drive our elderly and our religious to cast their votes tomorrow. Rides will be on me tomorrow. Vans are filled and ready to go. My shirt will read *"C'mon man" *as I drive one of the vans. Trying to think how can I place some positive Clinton vibes inside the van...inconspicuously, but yet consciously visible ????
> 
> What are your plans ??? Please don't let it be anything about sucking penis.


Well, clinton loves pizza parties. Invite some kids?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, jaredwyand had to block me on twitter after i trolled the shit out of him for having a tiny penis.


what do you expect its a toss up between you and lou for the Biggest troll the internet has ever seen


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You get to own your vote for a satan-worshipping pedo.
> 
> "RUSSIA!"


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

The Drumpf will get *his* in the very near future, but what to do about sniveling/lickspittle/crooked-as-a-roach-leg slimebags like 'jaundiced ghoul' Giuliani and 'bloated failure' Christie? I've got some ideas....


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyways i am going to sleep like a baby tonight knowing dam well Trump is going to win meanwhile you guys will be tossing and turning all night long. 
I love it ha ha 
Keep chewing your fingernails guys


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well, clinton loves pizza parties. Invite some kids?


NAwwww after the win we party like grown folks.
I'm just glad that your daughter will have a President Clinton who will look after her , even when her mother makes dumb ass decisions. Stop voting or supporting the vote of things that go against your best interest. Honestly you are too poor for that.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

When you think about it isn't it sad Trump still gets more people to his speeches then Hillary gets with Beyonce J low lol now that is funny shit right there


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Anyways i am going to sleep like a baby tonight knowing dam well Trump is going to win meanwhile you guys will be tossing and turning all night long.
> I love it ha ha
> Keep chewing your fingernails guys


you swallowing tonight?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> And literally and did are two different things, specially in a court of law
> 
> Did Hillary delete emails ??? yup she did





MynameisSolo said:


> what do you expect its a toss up between you and lou for the Biggest troll the internet has ever seen





MynameisSolo said:


> Anyways i am going to sleep like a baby tonight knowing dam well Trump is going to win meanwhile you guys will be tossing and turning all night long.
> I love it ha ha
> Keep chewing your fingernails guys


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> NAwwww after the win we party like grown folks.
> I'm just glad that your daughter will have a President Clinton who will look after her , even when her mother makes dumb ass decisions. Stop voting or supporting the vote of things that go against your best interest. Honestly you are too poor for that.


Hillary is no role model. Racist, Liar, thief, corrupt, pedo... i mean the list keeps getting longer.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> The Drumpf will get *his* in the very near future, but what to do about sniveling/lickspittle/crooked-as-a-roach-leg slimebags like 'jaundiced ghoul' Giuliani and 'bloated failure' Christie? I've got some ideas....
> 
> View attachment 3825500
> 
> View attachment 3825499


Looks like a marina abramovic party.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


It's too late crazy, nobody cares about your insane bullshit.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you swallowing tonight?


The question is when he doesn't


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is no role model. Racist, Liar, thief, corrupt, pedo... i mean the list keeps getting longer.


are you watching michelle, obama, and hillary nail down pennsylvania right now?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3825505
> You bought it.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is no role model. Racist, Liar, thief, corrupt, pedo... i mean the list keeps getting longer.


Did I say role model. You know who the role models are in my family..MY FAMILY
Just stop voting against your own interest. and YOU be the fucking role model.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> you swallowing tonight?


 i keep telling you mom that she should of swallowed my load that night and look what happened when she didn't 

Shit i remember you whinning about you wanting a dog . You remember ? 
We had to tie a porkchop around your neck so the dog would play with you


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> i keep telling you mom that she should of swallowed my load that night and look what happened when she didn't
> 
> Shit i remember you whinning about you wanting a dog . You remember ?
> We had to tie a porkchop around your neck so the dog would play with you



Are you old enough to vote, lil retard ten pound?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

\


MynameisSolo said:


> i keep telling you mom that she should of swallowed my load that night and look what happened when she didn't
> 
> Shit i remember you whinning about you wanting a dog . You remember ?
> We had to tie a porkchop around your neck so the dog would play with you


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3825511


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> i keep telling you mom that she should of swallowed my load that night and look what happened when she didn't
> 
> Shit i remember you whinning about you wanting a dog . You remember ?
> We had to tie a porkchop around your neck so the dog would play with you



You have to do it more like this if you want the guy to stay


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

It’s not “news” that Hillary’s rally turnouts have been dismal, at best.
Hillary in , Ohio Today -- Less Than 100 Attend lol Be worried retards really worried you ever wonder why she does not post many pictures or camera views of the seats ??
 

Because know one is there ..
but seeing all these photo chops you democrats are good at go figure


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Are you old enough to vote, lil retard ten pound?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

Fake on boys and girls


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> View attachment 3825539


STILL NO GOP WIN.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 7, 2016)

“We go to Oklahoma, we had 25,000 people. We had 21,000 people in Dallas. We had 35,000 people in Mobile, Alabama. We have these massive crowds,” the Republican nominee said. “You’ve got thousands of people outside trying to get in [today], and this is one hell of a big stadium.”

Trump then mocked the Democratic nominee’s use of scripted speeches, marveling at his own improvisational style even in large venues.

“Do you ever see Hillary Clinton? If she speaks in front of 24 people she’s got the teleprompter,” he jested. “If she came here tomorrow — so look at this place, packed, thousands outside, we actually put screens outside — so, Hillary, if she came here, if she had 500 people I’d be surprised.”
yet at trump turnouts haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> “We go to Oklahoma, we had 25,000 people. We had 21,000 people in Dallas. We had 35,000 people in Mobile, Alabama. We have these massive crowds,” the Republican nominee said. “You’ve got thousands of people outside trying to get in [today], and this is one hell of a big stadium.”
> 
> Trump then mocked the Democratic nominee’s use of scripted speeches, marveling at his own improvisational style even in large venues.
> 
> ...


bernie had some large crowds too.

LOL


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> are you watching michelle, obama, and hillary nail down pennsylvania right now?


30 thousand at independence mall...thats philly shit


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> View attachment 3825539



You two cucks are perfect for each other,lol. 
Bummer about your dead racist junkie clan buddy


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> “We go to Oklahoma, we had 25,000 people. We had 21,000 people in Dallas. We had 35,000 people in Mobile, Alabama. We have these massive crowds,” the Republican nominee said. “You’ve got thousands of people outside trying to get in [today], and this is one hell of a big stadium.”
> 
> Trump then mocked the Democratic nominee’s use of scripted speeches, marveling at his own improvisational style even in large venues.
> 
> ...


Trump is such a bloated jack ass he falsifies every statement. Translate his numbers by xpe.25


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bernie had some large crowds too.
> 
> LOL


You're still trying to rub in Bernie supporters face that Hillary rigged the primaries and blackmailed him. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the Bernie people don't vote at all this year. Especially the younger crowd.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> You're still trying to rub in Bernie supporters face that Hillary rigged the primaries and blackmailed him. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the Bernie people don't vote at all this year. Especially the younger crowd.



Guess again, fat boi


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> You're still trying to rub in Bernie supporters face that Hillary rigged the primaries and blackmailed him. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the Bernie people don't vote at all this year. Especially the younger crowd.


ready for hillary?

she is gonna win.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> bernie had some large crowds too.
> 
> LOL


Wait, are you _reading_ the solo/glop posts?? I just assumed that folks stopped bothering weeks ago, lol....


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> “We go to Oklahoma, we had 25,000 people. We had 21,000 people in Dallas. We had 35,000 people in Mobile, Alabama. We have these massive crowds,” the Republican nominee said. “You’ve got thousands of people outside trying to get in [today], and this is one hell of a big stadium.”
> 
> Trump then mocked the Democratic nominee’s use of scripted speeches, marveling at his own improvisational style even in large venues.
> 
> ...


Odds as of November 7 at Bovada


Hillary Clinton -550
Donald Trump +375
Odds have never been worse for trump than they are right now. Election eve.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> 30 thousand at independence mall...thats philly shit


I'm in the Philly area. The amount of clinton signs compared to trump signs is hilarious. He doesn't stand a chance in that area. Hillary is pretty much throwing this city a party tonight instead of still campaigning


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Did I say role model. You know who the role models are in my family..MY FAMILY
> Just stop voting against your own interest. and YOU be the fucking role model.


And how would you know my interests?

My interest is to have a healthy economy and strong national defense.

Hillary is for selling favors and diddling little kids.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I'm in the Philly area. The amount of clinton signs compared to trump signs is hilarious. He doesn't stand a chance in that area. Hillary is pretty much throwing this city a party tonight instead of still campaigning


Well that's because clinton supporters steal all the trump signs.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well that's because clinton supporters steal all the trump signs.


Lol.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> ready for hillary?
> 
> she is gonna win.


NH is voting Trump because Bernie people know that Hillary is a cheating liar


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> My interest is to have a healthy economy and strong national defense.


then it's a good thing that we are going to elect hillary for ya.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> NH is voting Trump


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I'm in the Philly area. The amount of clinton signs compared to trump signs is hilarious. He doesn't stand a chance in that area. Hillary is pretty much throwing this city a party tonight instead of still campaigning


I'll be there in a few hours....



I've been meaning to get back to the Monroeville Mall, as well....


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> NH is voting Trump because Bernie people know that Hillary is a cheating liar



You can have those four, but not likely.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> then it's a good thing that we are going to elect hillary for ya.


Remind me, how does selling a quarter of our uranium to russia makes us safer?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Remind me, how does selling a quarter of our uranium to russia makes us safer?


[airhorn]


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3825551


Emerson College is the only credible pollster on that list. New Hampshire is in a dead heat. 4 electoral votes up in the air because people are tired of heroin being smuggled into their state. Trump will shut that shit down real quick.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 7, 2016)

srh88 said:


> I'm in the Philly area. The amount of clinton signs compared to trump signs is hilarious. He doesn't stand a chance in that area. Hillary is pretty much throwing this city a party tonight instead of still campaigning


I had one sign in my neighborhood for Trump out of 8 for Clinton, that was before I gave all my extra Halloween candy to my neighbors kid if he brought it to me. Now there are none


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Emerson College is the only credible pollster there. New Hampshire is in a dead heat.


*[airhorn intensifies]*


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well that's because clinton supporters steal all the trump signs.


i don't steal them, i destroy them.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> *[airhorn intensifies]*


I'll bet my StillNotGOP membership on it. And then come back later as @ImpeachHillary


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> I'll bet my StillNotGOP membership on it. And then come back later as @ImpeachHillary



When is the funeral for your neo nazi buddy?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> When is the funeral for your neo nazi buddy?


what is it now turd brain? What are you asking me?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> what is it now turd brain? What are you asking me?



Its a simple question,
Do you think it will be open casket on stomach to display his neo nazi tatoos?He was so proud them


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 7, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I reposted a fake article. At least I didnt say I was under sniper fire!!


You posted it all dewey eyed about the poor FBI guy who was another "victim" of Clinton. After everybody else told you it was a hoax, you say it was a hoax and knew it all along. . Also you said we shouldn't trust the media.

There is no way you come out looking other than an idiot. First off, nobody else was caught by the hoax. We DIDN'T trust the media and quickly saw the hoax for what it is. Second, the most believable story is that you were caught by the hoax and later lied to claim you knew it all along. In the first event, we showed you that we check stories, aren't blindly trusting the media and your joke was shot down before it even got off the ground. In the second event, you are simply a fool, which is true.


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Well that's because clinton supporters steal all the trump signs.


You'll need to support that 'claim' with actual facts. Otherwise it's your usual bullshit at best.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Its a simple question,
> Do you think it will be open casket on stomach to display his neo nazi tatoos. He was so proud them


Ask Bill Clinton. He was the one who spoke at Robert Byrd's funeral. Kkk grand kleagle


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary is no role model. Racist, Liar, thief, corrupt, pedo... i mean the list keeps getting longer.


Support your bullshit with actual facts. Jesus, do you not know how this goes?


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Ask Bill Clinton. He was the one who spoke at Robert Byrd's funeral. Kkk grand kleagle


Your false equivalence game is strong. Too bad that's all you got.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> I'll bet my StillNotGOP membership on it. And then come back later as @ImpeachHillary


oh, so you know you're gonna lose.


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> It’s not “news” that Hillary’s rally turnouts have been dismal, at best.
> Hillary in , Ohio Today -- Less Than 100 Attend lol Be worried retards really worried you ever wonder why she does not post many pictures or camera views of the seats ??
> View attachment 3825530
> 
> ...


you are literally, retarded.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> You'll need to support that 'claim' with actual facts. Otherwise it's your usual bullshit at best.


. People would give it to you straight, but they know you don't like it straight.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Ask Bill Clinton. He was the one who spoke at Robert Byrd's funeral. Kkk grand kleagle



No, @Illinois Enema Bandit , you know your nazi buddy that only made it two months on RIU before killing himself. Oh well, one less vote for trump.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Ask Bill Clinton. He was the one who spoke at Robert Byrd's funeral. Kkk grand kleagle


Will you eat a whole hoagie before bed tonight?


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> . People would give it to you straight, but they know you don't like it straight.


That's the best you got? You openly admitting to feeding this forum bullshit? We already know you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Tell us something we don't know.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> Your false equivalence game is strong. Too bad that's all you got.





UncleBuck said:


> oh, so you know you're gonna lose.


You guys are speaking to him as if he's got an IQ above 65.....interesting!

StillASloppySow - Are you going to be inhaling cupcakes and crying and/or performing anilingus on the retarded boy tomorrow night? 
Just curious!


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Will you eat a whole hoagie before bed tonight?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> That's the best you got? You openly admitting to feeding this forum bullshit? We already know you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Tell us something we don't know.


No. You don't like straight talk. I'm too direct for you

Here is the forum bullshit...


Big_Lou said:


> You guys are speaking to him as if he's got an IQ above 65.....interesting!
> 
> StillASloppySow - Are you going to be inhaling cupcakes and crying and/or performing anilingus on the retarded boy tomorrow night?
> Just curious!
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> No. You don't like straight talk. I'm too direct for you
> 
> Here is the forum bullshit...


whose planes does russia want to shoot down with their anti-aircraft missiles around syria?


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> No. You don't like straight talk. I'm too direct for you
> 
> Here is the forum bullshit...




Trump supporters watch more gay porn than anyone else on the planet.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> whose planes does russia want to shoot down with their anti-aircraft missiles around syria?


Stop trying to change the topic. How come every time I post about the Clintons you guys get distracted with ADHD all the time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Stop trying to change the topic. How come every time I post about the Clintons you guys get distracted with ADHD all the time?


i thought you were all about straight talk?

you've been dodging this answer for weeks now.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3825595
> 
> Trump supporters watch more gay porn than anyone else on the planet.


Where did you get that map? Your favorite gay link on pornhub?


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Where did you get that map? Your favorite gay link on pornhub?


remember that one time you plagiarized debunked white supremacist propaganda from "niggermania.com" and spammed us with it?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i thought you were all about straight talk?
> 
> you've been dodging this answer for weeks now.


...and I told you, my name is not Vladimir Putin. Go ask him, and then get back to me later


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> remember that one time you plagiarized debunked white supremacist propaganda from "niggermania.com" and spammed us with it?


Stop it. Are you that desperate to rescue your friend from deep waters? If he wants to swim with the sharks, then let him


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Stop it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> ...and I told you, my name is not Vladimir Putin. Go ask him, and then get back to me later


they must have them to shoot down ISIS planes. because trump said russia wants to help us fight ISIS.

straight talk!


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Stop it. Are you that desperate to rescue your friend from deep waters? If he wants to swim with the sharks, then let him


seriously though. one time you plagiarized debunked white supremacist propaganda from "niggermania.com" and spammed us with it.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2016)

God damn you little trumpees have been entertaining tonight. Love to stick around but tomorrow is a big day. I am voting for several hundred dead people - and that is before noon!

Rigging is hard work.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Stop it. Are you that desperate to rescue your friend from deep waters? If he wants to swim with the sharks, then let him


Deep waters. lol.

Stop it.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> God damn you little trumpees have been entertaining tonight. Love to stick around but tomorrow is a big day. I am voting for several hundred dead people - and that is before noon!
> 
> Rigging is hard work.


#FilthyRigger


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> God damn you little trumpees have been entertaining tonight. Love to stick around but tomorrow is a big day. I am voting for several hundred dead people - and that is before noon!
> 
> Rigging is hard work.


don't you dare renig on that. i hate reniggers.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't you dare renig on that. i hate reniggers.


(wince/grimace)


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> (wince/grimace)


i was making fun of @Catfish1966 



Catfish1966 said:


> True, because Clinton supporters renig on bets.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 7, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> i was making fun of @Catfish1966


What happened to ol' red? With the influx of (Russian) socks I seem to have forgotten about him....

Poor red....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Stop it. Are you that desperate to rescue your friend from deep waters? If he wants to swim with the sharks, then let him


what will revisionist mean tomorrow?


----------



## see4 (Nov 7, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Where did you get that map? Your favorite gay link on pornhub?


You have something against gay people? Why are you such a bigot? Are you really that much of a coward? Is your tiny penis that small?


----------



## srh88 (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> don't you dare renig on that. i hate reniggers.


Lol it's reneg.. renegotiate


----------



## londonfog (Nov 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> And how would you know my interests?
> 
> My interest is to have a healthy economy and strong national defense.
> 
> Hillary is for selling favors and diddling little kids.


Interesting that your first interest is not your child, rather telling. My first interest is the well being and success of my children. Shame that you never wanted to discuss Trumps or Hillary child care plan.

Unlike your husband I was able to complete 22 years in our USAF. The best one to assure the strongest national defense would be Hillary. She also is the better choice to have a sound and steady economy. Trump would only bankrupt America and attempt to blow the shit out of other nations just for insulting his hair.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You posted it all dewey eyed about the poor FBI guy who was another "victim" of Clinton. After everybody else told you it was a hoax, you say it was a hoax and knew it all along. . Also you said we shouldn't trust the media.
> 
> There is no way you come out looking other than an idiot. First off, nobody else was caught by the hoax. We DIDN'T trust the media and quickly saw the hoax for what it is. Second, the most believable story is that you were caught by the hoax and later lied to claim you knew it all along. In the first event, we showed you that we check stories, aren't blindly trusting the media and your joke was shot down before it even got off the ground. In the second event, you are simply a fool, which is true.


You dont trust the media.... LOL!!! Now that is fucking funny!!


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillary has never been in any legal or financial trouble in her entire life.

Trump is presently under investigation for tax evasion and fraud, is presently being sued for fraud in a class action case, has filed bankruptcy 4 times and that's just for starters.

But Hillary is the one that can't be trusted? Well, that tells you right there why nobody on earth takes republicans seriously anymore. They're just too uneducated, bigoted and prejudicial to bother with anymore.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 8, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> Hillary has never been in any legal or financial trouble in her entire life.
> 
> Trump is presently under investigation for tax evasion and fraud, is presently being sued for fraud in a class action case, has filed bankruptcy 4 times and that's just for starters.
> 
> But Hillary is the one that can't be trusted? Well, that tells you right there why nobody on earth takes republicans seriously anymore. They're just too uneducated, bigoted and prejudicial to bother with anymore.


So was Hillary lying in her television interview where she said that she and bill were not only broke when leaving the white house but deep in debt???

And how do you go from broke to 100+ millionaires without running a business?

Yes, Hillary cannot be trusted. She is the head of a crime family.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So was Hillary lying in her television interview where she said that she and bill were not only broke when leaving the white house but deep in debt???
> 
> And how do you go from broke to 100+ millionaires without running a business?
> 
> Yes, Hillary cannot be trusted. She is the head of a crime family.


U dum.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> So was Hillary lying in her television interview where she said that she and bill were not only broke when leaving the white house but deep in debt???
> 
> And how do you go from broke to 100+ millionaires without running a business?
> 
> Yes, Hillary cannot be trusted. She is the head of a crime family.


Having some financial issues and working them out is not quite the same thing as racking up tons of loans, never having a single intention of paying any of them back, blowing all the money on failed business ideas and your own private lifestyle and then filing bankruptcy and throwing 1000's of employees and investors under the bus and making the American tax payer pick up the tab.

*FOUR DAMN TIMES.*

That you can't see the difference between the two is the reason why Trump has no chance to win, and why more and more republicans are leaving the party of idiots for good.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You dont trust the media.... LOL!!! Now that is fucking funny!!





NLXSK1 said:


> So was Hillary lying in her television interview where she said that she and bill were not only broke when leaving the white house but deep in debt???
> 
> And how do you go from broke to 100+ millionaires without running a business?
> 
> Yes, Hillary cannot be trusted. She is the head of a crime family.


Yeah, but.....

!? *WHOSE RACIST *?!




Footnote: You've been outed as a toxic racist (multiple times), why not do the *right* thing and leave the site/consider suicide.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2016)

He's been on my Ignore list a long time. There is simply zero comes from that guy that's useful or even remotely interesting. He's an ignorant web troll - not a thing more.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 8, 2016)

Rrog said:


> He's been on my Ignore list a long time. There is simply zero comes from that guy that's useful or even remotely interesting. He's an ignorant web troll - not a thing more.



But he was going to rape a black woman ,just to show how not racist he is!


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2016)

He's thoughtful that way


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 8, 2016)

The fucked up world of the elites. Comet pizza is a front for child trafficking.

https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5b1qtf/comet_ping_pong_pizzagate_summary/?compact=true


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The fucked up world of the elites. Comet pizza is a front for child trafficking.
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5b1qtf/comet_ping_pong_pizzagate_summary/?compact=true


 

flying pie for flaming pie

what's the square root of a smashed pie?

 

who cares.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The fucked up world of the elites. Comet pizza is a front for child trafficking.
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5b1qtf/comet_ping_pong_pizzagate_summary/?compact=true


Are you gonna be posting desperate nonsense/alt right ramblings all day today just like you did yesterday? I sure hope so!

(Psssssttttt.....Pie, it's *o--v--e--r *for the Drumpf. )





Spoiler


----------



## Rrog (Nov 8, 2016)

Like an Anita Bryant pie right in the face-aroo


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The fucked up world of the elites. Comet pizza is a front for child trafficking.
> 
> https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5b1qtf/comet_ping_pong_pizzagate_summary/?compact=true


Have you been playing Mad-Libs with Podesta emails again?

Replace "Hillary" with "I"
Replace "Can't" with "Cuckold"
Replace "Be" with "My"
Replace "Trusted" with "Husband"

Proof.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You dont trust the media.... LOL!!! Now that is fucking funny!!


Nothing you say is funny. You still have that gun, right? Just saying, keep it clean and ready. You know what to do.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Nothing you say is funny. You still have that gun, right? Just saying, keep it clean and ready. You know what to do.


Trrbl day


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

have you seen the long lines of women placing their "I Voted" stickers on Susan B Anthony's grave?....humbeling


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

It's going to be a close one today.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's going to be a close one today.


Agreed it can go either way But i am sure Donald will hire Hillary and Bill to be servants at the White house .

That is the least i would do Bill looks good as a butler and hillary in a cook outfit


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> It's going to be a close one today.


I don't think so. I think it's going to be pretty much a blowout for Clinton. I'm guessing she wins by at least 8%.

People talk a lot of trash about Trumps chances, but fact of the matter is he's alienated pretty much everybody other than white, racially bigoted, homophobic, wife beating males.

They just don't have the numbers. Thank God.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Nov 8, 2016)

trumps aint winning shit!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

Bill's going back to the white house....


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Bill's going back to the white house....


He's got a fresh box at the ready....



Bill hands Barack a cigar that he and Monica enjoyed:


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> He's got a fresh box at the ready....
> 
> View attachment 3825958
> 
> ...


I'm sure Obama got him some from Cuba....


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Agreed it can go either way But i am sure Donald will hire Hillary and Bill to be servants at the White house .
> 
> That is the least i would do Bill looks good as a butler and hillary in a cook outfit


The hate and rage inside you is sad. So very sad. Have you considered 2nd Amendment-ing yourself? A terrible day indeed.



TacoMac said:


> I don't think so. I think it's going to be pretty much a blowout for Clinton. I'm guessing she wins by at least 8%.
> 
> People talk a lot of trash about Trumps chances, but fact of the matter is he's alienated pretty much everybody other than white, racially bigoted, homophobic, wife beating males.
> 
> They just don't have the numbers. Thank God.


8% is not a blowout. But I think it will be closer than that. In fact I would say Clinton wins the popular vote by only a couple million.
Ain't no landslide happening today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> The hate and rage inside you is sad. So very sad. Have you considered 2nd Amendment-ing yourself? A terrible day indeed.
> 
> 
> 8% is not a blowout. But I think it will be closer than that. In fact I would say Clinton wins the popular vote by only a couple million.
> Ain't no landslide happening today.


322-216, 4.5 point win for hillary. electoral landslide.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 8, 2016)

Real numbers Hillary is one state away from losing to Trump suck it up buck and prepare to leave this site


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Real numbers Hillary is one state away from losing to Trump suck it up buck and prepare to leave this site View attachment 3826070


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 8, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Real numbers Hillary is one state away from losing to Trump suck it up buck and prepare to leave this site View attachment 3826070


Lol.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


>


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


>


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 322-216, 4.5 point win for hillary. electoral landslide.


I like where your head's at, but I think it will be closer.



It comes down to Florida and North Carolina.


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

If Clinton takes any of the following, it's over: Arizona, Nevada, Ohio, North Carolina, Florida, New Hampshire

End of discussion.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Nov 8, 2016)

Fogdog said:


>


*
Reno is an alcoholic, depraved pedophile herself.

And the proof of this is?*


http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg37811.html


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> If Clinton takes any of the following, it's over: Arizona, Nevada, Ohio, North Carolina, Florida, New Hampshire
> 
> End of discussion.


*Report: Clinton set to win Florida, Ohio and basically sweep the board*
 0
BY YOHAY ELAM PUBLISHED: NOV 8, 2016 21:34 GMT | LAST MODIFIED: GMT

https://www.forexcrunch.com/report-clinton-set-win-florida-ohio-basically-sweep-board/

____________________________


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 8, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> *Reno is an alcoholic, depraved pedophile herself.
> 
> And the proof of this is?*
> 
> ...


I think you mistook my reply. Putin, whose sense of humor is only slightly better than yours, is laughing at you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 8, 2016)

see4 said:


> I like where your head's at, but I think it will be closer.
> 
> View attachment 3826153
> 
> It comes down to Florida and North Carolina.


new hampshire will not do that.


----------



## see4 (Nov 8, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> *Report: Clinton set to win Florida, Ohio and basically sweep the board*
> 0
> BY YOHAY ELAM PUBLISHED: NOV 8, 2016 21:34 GMT | LAST MODIFIED: GMT
> 
> ...


Hopefully. But we shall see. It's already not looking like that. Hopefully Democrats came out late.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

John podesta: Hillary is with you but she is very tired. Goodnight. Go home folks.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> John podesta: Hillary is with you but she is very tired. Goodnight. Go home folks.


Yup


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Poor snowflakes.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

President Donald Trump!

Say it!


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

A huge plate of Crow is in order on this fucking thread. Bitch cheated and STILL LOST.

Hillary can not be trusted.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Crying themselves to sleep.

More leaks and evidence will build up for Hillary.

This thread isn't going anywhere.


----------



## TacoMac (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm simply stunned. I can't believe this many Americans voted for a racist, bigoted, womanizing, welfare taking, bailout mongering, bankruptcy abusing individual.

Well, I guess it's true what the rest of the world says: The United States is the most stupid, morally bankrupted nation on the planet.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 9, 2016)

TacoMac said:


> I'm simply stunned. I can't believe this many Americans voted for a racist, bigoted, womanizing, welfare taking, bailout mongering, bankruptcy abusing individual.
> 
> Well, I guess it's true what the rest of the world says: The United States is the most stupid, morally bankrupted nation on the planet.


What this says about who we are as a country will be remembered and thrown back at us for years to come.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Walterwhiter (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 9, 2016)

Was uncle buck leaving rollitup if trump won?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Grab 'em by the pussy on a national scale : https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2016/09/21/trump-calls-for-national-stop-and-frisk-policy-for-cops-does-it-work/

This ride is gonna really suck. Civil forfeitures are back in fashion. Who needs a warrant in Trump's America?


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 9, 2016)

back in fashion? where have you been living, they take people's shit now with no charges


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> back in fashion? where have you been living, they take people's shit now with no charges


it's only gonna get worse...


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

...and there was a movement away from this. Now it's back with sparkly trump pizazz


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Stop&Frisk Search&Seizure

There's a catchy marketing slogan in there somewhere. Donald will tell us


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> This thread is a true historical record showing exactly why america gave all the leftists,socialists,progressives ,hipsters,doofuses & other assorted social justice warriors a great big fuck you !
> 
> I love it ,great job @Flaming Pie  seriously kiddo you ate more shit than any member here & are now proven right !
> 
> While Ms pie might be too much of a good person to gloat I am not,I've got buckets of salt for butthurt social justice warriors & I plan on spreading it generously over team trolls gaping wounds



By putting us on ignore, lol. Pussy racist pill junkie freak


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> back in fashion? where have you been living, they take people's shit now with no charges


Civil forfeiture is an absolutely outrageous practice. But they've only been practicing. The real show is about to begin.


----------



## innerG (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> This thread is a true historical record showing exactly why america gave all the leftists,socialists,progressives ,hipsters,doofuses & other assorted social justice warriors a great big fuck you !
> 
> I love it ,great job @Flaming Pie  seriously kiddo you ate more shit than any member here & are now proven right !
> 
> While Ms pie might be too much of a good person to gloat I am not,I've got buckets of salt for butthurt social justice warriors & I plan on spreading it generously over team trolls gaping wounds


Trump winning won't save the rust belt. Glad I made it out of that shithole IL and to the west coast.

I feel sad for all the jobless poor people stuck back there (including my family), their blind racism and ignorance isn't totally their fault - they feel screwed by all the corporations who closed up shop and moved to Mexico. They'll just have to deal with it.

Central/Southern IL is a nothing bunch of toothless meth fiends and welfare dependents now


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Donny will improve on things. Why stop at Stop&Frisk when we can do Stop&Frisky?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> By putting us on ignore, lol. Pussy racist pill junkie freak


I don't know, her freak show delusions about Clinton just kept getting more and more out of hand. Was it the pills or mental illness?

The recession that Trump triggers will hit the lowest income group the hardest, and with a white supremacists in charge, her husband won't find much work. Being unemployed herself for many years isn't good for the resume. I don't think @Flaming Pie will be able to carry on her ravings via the internet when she's living under a bridge. Or maybe working two jobs will cut her time for raving. Sounds like hubby has more on the ball than most Rump supporters but day labor oftentimes doesn't even pay the minimum wage she was opposed to. Be careful for what you ask for.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Civil forfeiture is an absolutely outrageous practice. But they've only been practicing. The real show is about to begin.



Would you term seizure of a persons home for failure to pay for something they don't want and don't use "civil" ?

You seem to have a smudge on your rose colored glasses.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Pie will become skilled at ironing brown shirts


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Donny will improve on things. Why stop at Stop&Frisk when we can do Stop&Frisky?



hmm let me see here

Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign has raised a total of*$556 million*, with*$209 million*coming from funds raised via two joint fundraising committees. After clinching the nomination, Republican Donald Trump's campaign announced in June that he was writing off the*$50 million*he had lent his campaign.Oct 28, 2016

Who has brains and won and who spent money stupidly and lost 

Just think that money could of been used, for a better cause. Maybe help the homeless and poor..
trump schooled her Big time and made a fool out of every democrat in the Country

Build a wall shall we looks like the illegals agree


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Grab 'em by the pussy while you're at it, Nazi


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

You'll need to update your post, your quote and comment are wrapped up into one.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> hmm let me see here
> 
> Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton's campaign has raised a total of*$556 million*, with*$209 million*coming from funds raised via two joint fundraising committees. After clinching the nomination, Republican Donald Trump's campaign announced in June that he was writing off the*$50 million*he had lent his campaign.Oct 28, 2016
> 
> ...



What about all the help from the help from Putin? You must give credit where it is due, lol. Trump tard


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Pie will become skilled at ironing brown shirts


Those patches can be tricky to iron around. And what do they use to keep the hoods all pointy? There might be work in this for some deranged out of work Trump supporters. Of course, she would have to keep hubby and daughter a secret.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Would you term seizure of a persons home for failure to pay for something they don't want and don't use "civil" ?
> 
> You seem to have a smudge on your rose colored glasses.


I wouldn't,property taxes are the 2nd biggest ass rape of Americans in history,with both our homes property taxes counted I'm in the 60% tax bracket,I never agreed to give government 60 cents of every dollar I earn,that's not including sales tax either,counting that I'm near the 70% bracket & its bullshit .


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I wouldn't,property taxes are the 2nd biggest ass rape of Americans in history,with both our homes property taxes counted I'm in the 60% tax bracket,I never agreed to give government 60 cents of every dollar I earn,that's not including sales tax either,counting that I'm near the 70% bracket & its bullshit .


I agree with one part of your statement. Bullshit.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Trump purchased a controlling interest in a starch factory. He saw the huge growing market for pointy white hats and masks


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I wouldn't,property taxes are the 2nd biggest ass rape of Americans in history,with both our homes property taxes counted I'm in the 60% tax bracket,I never agreed to give government 60 cents of every dollar I earn,that's not including sales tax either,counting that I'm near the 70% bracket & its bullshit .



Blatherings of a racist lying oxy junkie


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Nov 9, 2016)

innerG said:


> Central/Southern IL is a nothing bunch of toothless meth fiends and welfare dependents now


and still predomantly black Chigao Illinois has the country's highest shootings .

Your sjw rhetoric don't jive with facts son .


----------



## innerG (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> hmmmm sounds exteremly social justice warrior to me,your sitting on your soap box of social justice,at the same time calling the residents of Michigan racist method heads,FYI slick Americas largest Muslim population voted for Trump,Americas most devastated inner city blacks in Detroit voted for Trump,yet you have the Gaul to label them as racist .
> 
> Like my opening post says in the President Donald J Trump thread states .
> 
> ...


I didn't mention, nor care about any of that. I'm originally from IL, and it had a fond place in my heart.

Enjoy living in the end times of the heartland as it dwindles to a dustbowl/rustbowl.

Many of us 'social justice warriors' will be out west here, enjoying our weed stores and booming economy.


Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> and still predomantly black Chigao Illinois has the country's highest shootings .
> 
> Your sjw rhetoric don't jive with facts son .


Fuck Chicago, I'm originally from Illinois. (Chicago is part of Wisconsin)


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I wouldn't,property taxes are the 2nd biggest ass rape of Americans in history,with both our homes property taxes counted I'm in the 60% tax bracket,I never agreed to give government 60 cents of every dollar I earn,that's not including sales tax either,counting that I'm near the 70% bracket & its bullshit .


I agree that we aren't getting enough from our education system. Cutting funds isn't exactly going to improve it. 

Oregon doesn't have a sales tax. But I don't think you would like it here. Maybe Grant County. Low property values = low taxes. You have options. Just saying.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Trump purchased a controlling interest in a starch factory. He saw the huge growing market for pointy white hats and masks


----------



## innerG (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> and still predomantly black Chigao Illinois has the country's highest shootings .
> 
> Your sjw rhetoric don't jive with facts son .





innerG said:


> Also: http://rebootillinois.com/2015/03/20/illinois-meth-production-among-highest-in-nation-dea-finds/35110/


Chicago ain't on there. Downstate has the real 'cook' counties.

Basically all the towns there besides Champaign and Bloomington have gone to shit and will never come back


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I agree that we aren't getting enough from our education system. Cutting funds isn't exactly going to improve it.
> 
> Oregon doesn't have a sales tax. But I don't think you would like it here. Maybe Grant County. Low property values = low taxes. You have options. Just saying.


He is out and out lying. His claim is he pays 70% of everything he earns to the government. That's just bullshit, plain and simple.

That's like me saying I've got a 10 inch cock. It's just total bullshit, plain and simple. It's more like 2 inches, and his effective tax rate is more likely around 28%.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I agree that we aren't getting enough from our education system. But cutting funds isn't exactly going to improve it.
> 
> Oregon doesn't have a sales tax. But I don't think you would like it here. Maybe Grant County. Low property values = low taxes. You have options. Just saying.



A free market will improve the quality of education. 

Pro tip - If something is "so good" you have to use a gun to threaten people to fund it, it isn't really very good. Increasing the funding of something, which relies on force to begin with, is a thuggish approach.

You're not too bright, you do know that right?


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I agree with one part of your statement. Bullshit.


Oh so you like paying property taxes for services you never receive like we do in Michigan ?

Guess what,I didn't care about taxes when we had street sweepers & road crews repairing roads with my tax $,I've watched the politicians give themselves 500% raises while Michigan sinks into the abyss ,my property taxes benefit me in no way & haven't for 20 years,our schools pump out ignorant savages,our $80,000 a year teachers sleep in class,our roads are the worst in america .

Its bullshit alright !


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> View attachment 3826700


Interestingly the quote depicted in that meme doesn't show up anywhere in factual history of the woman. Her more notable quote, "A free race cannot be born of slave mothers", which proves more indicative of her character and why Hillary admired her.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh so you like paying property taxes for services you never receive like we do in Michigan ?
> 
> Guess what,I didn't care about taxes when we had street sweepers & road crews repairing roads with my tax $,I've watched the politicians give themselves 500% raises while Michigan sinks into the abyss ,my property taxes benefit me in no way & haven't for 20 years,our schools pump out ignorant savages,our $80,000 a year teachers sleep in class,our roads are the worst in america .
> 
> Its bullshit alright !


No. Your claim was that you pay 70% of all your earned income to the government. I don't believe that claim and you'll need to prove it. Otherwise, I call bullshit.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> Oh so you like paying property taxes for services you never receive like we do in Michigan ?
> 
> Guess what,I didn't care about taxes when we had street sweepers & road crews repairing roads with my tax $,I've watched the politicians give themselves 500% raises while Michigan sinks into the abyss ,my property taxes benefit me in no way & haven't for 20 years,our schools pump out ignorant savages,our $80,000 a year teachers sleep in class,our roads are the worst in america .
> 
> Its bullshit alright !



Living in squalor like that, its Not a wonder you're a junkie.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> He is out and out lying. His claim is he pays 70% of everything he earns to the government. That's just bullshit, plain and simple.
> 
> That's like me saying I've got a 10 inch cock. It's just total bullshit, plain and simple. It's more like 2 inches, and his effective tax rate is more likely around 28%.



Yes, but when you rub that monster I heard it gets to 2 11/16 " . 

A person uses the money left over that isn't taken via income taxes and does what with it ?

They often pay a state income tax.
They pay a tax on gasoline.
They pay a property tax directly or via high rent.
They pay a phone tax.
They pay a sales tax.
They pay a death tax.
They pay a "tax" to shit in a state licensed toilet / septic system.
They pay a tax on penis extenders and sex toys. 

I could go on.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Grab 'em by the pussy while you're at it, Nazi


Grab them by the pussy logo appears to have made trump our Next president lets not forget more women voted for Trump then for Hillary  

Women like there pussy grabbed there just as naughty as trump


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interestingly the quote depicted in that meme doesn't show up anywhere in factual history of the woman. Her more notable quote, "A free race cannot be born of slave mothers", which proves more indicative of her character and why Hillary admired her.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rob Roy said:


> Yes, but when you rub that monster I heard it gets to 2 11/16 " .
> 
> A person uses the money left over that isn't taken via income taxes and does what with it ?
> 
> ...


You're too kind. I measure in 32nds.

No, nobody right now in the US is paying 70% of their earned income in taxes. Sorry.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interestingly the quote depicted in that meme doesn't show up anywhere in factual history of the woman. Her more notable quote, "A free race cannot be born of slave mothers", which proves more indicative of her character and why Hillary admired her.


I had to peek and see what buttwipe you were replying to. As you correctly pointed out, that IS NOT a quote of Margaret Sanger. Typical of that Ignored buffoon to mis-quote and mis-understand


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Interestingly the quote depicted in that meme doesn't show up anywhere in factual history of the woman. Her more notable quote, "A free race cannot be born of slave mothers", which proves more indicative of her character and why Hillary admired her.


Slave mothers? Really? 

They fed Black Americans the lie that blacks would never catch up with whites if they kept having babies. Better to abort them. They even hired pastors to spread that message.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Grab them by the pussy logo appears to have made trump our Next president lets not forget more women voted for Trump then for Hillary
> 
> Women like there pussy grabbed there just as naughty as trump


*than

*they're

Dude. Seriously?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Slave mothers? Really?
> 
> They fed Black Americans the lie that blacks would never catch up with whites if they kept having babies. Better to abort them. They even hired pastors to spread that message.


Try to stay on topic sweetheart. I was refuting Rob's meme, which was complete bullshit, and you go on to rattle about other nonsense. Stay on topic or I'll grab you by the pussy.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> No. Your claim was that you pay 70% of all your earned income to the government. I don't believe that claim and you'll need to prove it. Otherwise, I call bullshit.


Hey see4, I see you are still sporting my bad ass "Quote" I just got to say that it took courage to fly that flag of support to the end. Right on dude. nitro


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Women like there pussy grabbed there just as naughty as trump


See, you're too cruel and stupid to engage. I hope to gezus you never have a daughter or have any responsibility for rearing any child. And I don't mean "rearing" in your perverted vernacular.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Bullshit, Pie. That's bullshit.

Go iron a brown shirt


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey see4, I see you are still sporting my bad ass "Sig" I just got to say that it took courage to fly that flag of support to the end. Right on dude. nitro


we thought you were dead. how's that heart of yours?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Try to stay on topic sweetheart. I was refuting Rob's meme, which was complete bullshit, and you go on to rattle about other nonsense. Stay on topic or I'll grab you by the pussy.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey see4, I see you are still sporting my bad ass "Quote" I just got to say that it took courage to fly that flag of support to the end. Right on dude. nitro



Nitrates for chest pains harldly, I though you was a dead cuck!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> You're too kind. I measure in 32nds.
> 
> No, nobody right now in the US is paying 70% of their earned income in taxes. Sorry.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I had to peek and see what buttwipe you were replying to. As you correctly pointed out, that IS NOT a quote of Margaret Sanger. Typical of that Ignored buffoon to mis-quote and mis-understand


And this is how Trump was elected. Gullible people buying into bullshit without checking facts because of laziness and ignorance.

Whoever cut the education budget was a genius.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> we thought you were dead. how's that heart of yours?


I haven't felt better. Had my blood pressure checked two weeks ago and it was 109/67. The doctor was impressed. How you holding up?


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> You're too kind. I measure in 32nds.
> 
> No, nobody right now in the US is paying 70% of their earned income in taxes. Sorry.


right now in California, 13% state, 15% payroll, 39% federal = 67% add in property tax/sales tax and you get up there


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I haven't felt better. Had my blood pressure checked two weeks ago and it was 109/67. The doctor was impressed. How you holding up?


I'm fine. Looking forward to an expanding gun legislation. Daddy needs a new full auto. Pissed that AZ is filled with dumbshits and I can't freely grow pot... still. Other than that, it's just another day in the neighborhood for this good looking well-off white guy. I'm excited to not pay taxes for the next 4 years. I mean if my President doesn't have to, why should I? Amirite?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> You're too kind. I measure in 32nds.
> 
> No, nobody right now in the US is paying 70% of their earned income in taxes. Sorry.


Let me think here i might have to go pull out some corporate tax returns

but it works like this as a company owner my money comes in i pay corporate tax 34 percent let alone other taxes quarterly .
Then i go to pay my self you know my pay day. So as i write my self a check i write the Gov one 36 percent of personal income lets ad it up
70 percent TAX let alone other taxes property tax and investment personal gains tax you know

PS let alone my company has to match employee contributions and you think corporations are making money
I may look loaded on paper but my actual net worth is 0 because its all company assets
and every god dam time i pull something out or sell i have to pay tax


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

squarepush3r said:


> right now in California, 13% state, 15% payroll, 39% federal = 67% add in property tax/sales tax and you get up there


I get it. But no. Nobody pays an effective tax rate of 70%. I'm sorry but that's not reality.

If you're paying an effective federal tax rate of 39% you're doing it wrong. And you deserve to pay that much for being a dumbshit.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Let me think here i might have to go pull out some corporate tax returns
> 
> but it works like this as a company owner my money comes in i pay corporate tax 34 percent let alone other taxes quarterly .
> Then i go to pay my self you know my pay day. So as i write my self a check i write the Gov one 36 percent of personal income lets ad it up
> 70 percent TAX


Corporate taxes and personal taxes are two different things. You don't pay a corporate tax, your corporation does. And now I know you're lying because you are claiming you pay a corporate tax.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Nitrates for chest pains harldly, I though you was a dead cuck!


When you got a barrel of nitro in the shop it's like having a fountain of youth just a few steps away. And then with the advances in health care now days I feel like I am in my twenties again. Ye Haw! POTUS TRUMP!


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> He is out and out lying. His claim is he pays 70% of everything he earns to the government. That's just bullshit, plain and simple.
> 
> That's like me saying I've got a 10 inch cock. It's just total bullshit, plain and simple. It's more like 2 inches, and his effective tax rate is more likely around 28%.


The nazi gay rapist can't speak truth, so I wasn't interested in challenging his facts. 

The implication is cut property taxes. Which useless old fuckers like to do after their kids are done with education. The rust belt is full of poorly educated folks that are in fact failing to thrive. Like their Russian counterparts, life expectancy for low educated white males has been dropping. Their kids are either in worse shape or moving out of the area. The answer this presidential election is "cut taxes" because, well, I don't know. 

All I know is that a good education is serving me and my family well. The prospects for this country are better with a well educated population than one that lives by religious ideology and secret conspiracy theories. All you need to do is compare California's economy to the Rust Belt to confirm that.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> He is out and out lying. His claim is he pays 70% of everything he earns to the government. That's just bullshit, plain and simple.


I said 60% for sure & guessed sales tax at 70% & you know that,your getting in a bad habit of word play instead of the honest debate you used to do.

Now on to your statement,I pay $38,000 a year property taxes on our home sitting on 12.9 acres in Bloomfield hills Michigan,google medium home prices on half acre lots in Bloomfield hills & see what home values are .

Our summer home in Frankenmuth Michigan sitting on 22 acres I pay $18,000 a year property taxes ,since I own more than 1 home that we live in I do not qualify for the " Homestead " property tax reduction you enjoy,instead I'm hit with full taxes & an additional luxury tax for owning a 2nd home,check home prices in Frankenmuth & see what $500,000 will buy on a half acre.

Our cabin in Grayling Michigan sitting on 1 acre I pay $2,100 a year property taxes & its nothing more than a glorified DIY barn kit from Home Depot with 2 bedrooms .

I pay $58,000 a year In property taxes alone .

Now let's look at my income .

My total yearly income from pensions & SSI is $138,000 before taxes ,it's simple math bud .


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> When you got a barrel of nitro in the shop it's like having a fountain of youth just a few steps away. And then with the advances in health care now days I feel like I am in my twenties again. Ye Haw! POTUS TRUMP!


You suck, Nitro. But consistently so.

Welcome back.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The nazi gay rapist can't speak truth, so I wasn't interested in challenging his facts.
> 
> The implication is cut property taxes. Which useless old fuckers like to do after their kids are done with education. The rust belt is full of poorly educated folks that are in fact failing to thrive. Like their Russian counterparts, life expectancy for low educated white males has been dropping. Their kids are either in worse shape or moving out of the area. The answer this presidential election is "cut taxes" because, well, I don't know.
> 
> All I know is that a good education is serving me and my family well. The prospects for this country is better with a well educated population than one that lives by religious ideology and secret conspiracy theories. All you need to do is compare California's economy to the Rust Belt to confirm that.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Nitro is back posting?? I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I said 60% for sure & guessed sales tax at 70% & you know that,your getting in a bad habit of word play instead of the honest debate you used to do.
> 
> Now on to your statement,I pay $38,000 a year property taxes on our home sitting on 12.9 acres in Bloomfield hills Michigan,google medium home prices on half acre lots in Bloomfield hills & see what home values are .
> 
> ...


Sucks to be you I suppose.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Slave mothers? Really?
> 
> They fed Black Americans the lie that blacks would never catch up with whites if they kept having babies. Better to abort them. They even hired pastors to spread that message.


Pie, living by religious ideology and conspiracy theories has gotten you to where you are. The best that can be said for your situation is it could be worse. Are you ready for Trump's recession?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm fine. Looking forward to an expanding gun legislation. Daddy needs a new full auto. Pissed that AZ is filled with dumbshits and I can't freely grow pot... still. Other than that, it's just another day in the neighborhood for this good looking well-off white guy. I'm excited to not pay taxes for the next 4 years. I mean if my President doesn't have to, why should I? Amirite?


Right on, I had to back off on the guns and ammo for awhile, we are in pretty good shape with that. I haven't grown any weed for two and a half years now and not sure when I will again. Going back and forth from Hawaii and Oregon has made it difficult to grow or I would be.

It's your job to pay as little as possible legally . You know that and I know that, so the liberal tax attack on Trump is a waste of time with me , sorry .

Anyway I want to thank you for your support of promoting President Trump for as long as you have . Thats cool. nitro


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I said 60% for sure & guessed sales tax at 70% & you know that,your getting in a bad habit of word play instead of the honest debate you used to do.
> 
> Now on to your statement,I pay $38,000 a year property taxes on our home sitting on 12.9 acres in Bloomfield hills Michigan,google medium home prices on half acre lots in Bloomfield hills & see what home values are .
> 
> ...


I can attest to those tax numbers.i pay almost 10k for my house on half acre on a lake in se mich and another 6k taxes on my 30 acres in northern mich with nothing but a pole barn.taxes here are fucked.and payroll taxes are even worse for small businesses


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Pie, living by religious ideology and conspiracy theories has gotten you to where you are. The best that can be said for your situation is it could be worse. Are you ready for Trump's recession?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

It's shameful that Pie actually idolizes this nazi human filth.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 9, 2016)

Stock market might break a new alltime high record today lol


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Right on, I had to back off on the guns and ammo for awhile, we are in pretty good shape with that. I haven't grown any weed for two and a half years now and not sure when I will again. Going back and forth from Hawaii and Oregon has made it difficult to grow or I would be.
> 
> It's your job to pay as little as possible legally . You know that and I know that, so the liberal tax attack on Trump is a waste of time with me , sorry .
> 
> Anyway I want to thank you for your support of promoting President Trump for as long as you have . Thats cool. nitro


No, it is not our job to pay as little taxes as possible. That is a Drumpf mantra that will put this country much further into debt. Unless of course he chooses to cut military spending dramatically. Which we both know won't happen.

"Oh my!! Our nations debt is out of control!! Ahhh!! The sky is falling!!"
"What shall we do??? Zomg!!"
"Uhh, let's cut taxes!!"
"Great idea!!"

Derp.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Stock market might break a new alltime high record today lol


Let's hope corporate sentiment stays "high". Jobs are important.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I was glad to hear he was dead. This is true. I'm glad to see him back. This is also true. You are a bitter old man who enjoys discord more than anything else. So fuck off with that. Enjoy the last few years of old white man rule in this country.


Red POTUS, Red House, Red Senate, Red SCOTUS.. It won't be "just a few years" man. Sorry.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

We're just a buncha fucked citizens. Except for Pie who with really make out with the brown shirts


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Corporate taxes and personal taxes are two different things. You don't pay a corporate tax, your corporation does. And now I know you're lying because you are claiming you pay a corporate tax.





Fogdog said:


> Pie, living by religious ideology and conspiracy theories has gotten you to where you are. The best that can be said for your situation is it could be worse. Are you ready for Trump's recession?


It was going to happen either way with Hillary or Trump in office but i am sure you will be the first to point the finger at Trump..
But with Hillary it would of turned out like this

Were going to add another Stimulus package to boost our aready fake economy and make myself look good
Never mind about our national Debt us Democrats have pushed that aside for last 8 years.
It can be pushed yet aside for my Term also

We need to focus on proxy wars false flag wars and start causing global disintegration we were never going to pay that back how stupid does that sound before we pay that we will cause world  war 3


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3826761 View attachment 3826762


Kickass pie,been waiting all day to see the new map


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

I see she won the popular vote. What fun


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3826758


Oh, are you referring to the election?

That's so yesterday. I'm done with that. This election isn't what I wanted but won't affect my life.

What are you going to say when your hero fails to Make America What It Never Was Again? Unlike Republicans, I don't hope he fails, I think it would be great if he can rejuvenate America's heartland and inner cities. I didn't buy his ideas but that's yesterday.

I was referring to your degradation into strange and delusional religious ideology and conspiracy myths. Education and critical thinking are better ways to shape a life. I mean, at 30, you and your husband are already dead ended. That doesn't bode well for you or your family. Not that I'm wishing ill on you but just saying. There are better ways to make decisions than through the ideology of a right wing evangelist church with an obsession for other women's fetuses and conspiracy theory videos.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

sixstring2112 said:


> Stock market might break a new alltime high record today lol


If you got money invest in prison stocks lots of democrats going to jail today and in the months to come i just invested 

Six string serious Corrections corp an GEO corp put some money in it if you can


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> No, it is not our job to pay as little taxes as possible. That is a Drumpf mantra that will put this country much further into debt. Unless of course he chooses to cut military spending dramatically. Which we both know won't happen.
> 
> "Oh my!! Our nations debt is out of control!! Ahhh!! The sky is falling!!"
> "What shall we do??? Zomg!!"
> ...


Hey see4, I can tell we are still on different planets and thats cool. You will be free to run your business anyway you want and I will run mine, so good luck. GOD BLESS POTUS TRUMP! FUCKING A.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Private prison stocks are soaring today. They get to lock up more non-violent offenders for life. T-rump is good for prison biz


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> It was going to happen either way with Hillary or Trump in office but i am sure you will be the first to point the finger at Trump..
> But with Hillary it would of turned out like this
> 
> Were going to add another Stimulus package to boost our aready fake economy and make myself look good
> ...




So, how did other GOP presidents deal with recessions in the past? Not well.

Watch what Trump does to the budget deficit, which has been going down for the past few years. Wanna bet which way it goes when those spending plans are coupled with tax cuts and a recession?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Brown
Shirt
Ironer


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> No, it is not our job to pay as little taxes as possible. That is a Drumpf mantra that will put this country much further into debt. Unless of course he chooses to cut military spending dramatically. Which we both know won't happen.
> 
> "Oh my!! Our nations debt is out of control!! Ahhh!! The sky is falling!!"
> "What shall we do??? Zomg!!"
> ...


Pay more tax and put your money where your mouth is then. Would you like a link to the donation site for the US Treasury?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> It was going to happen either way with Hillary or Trump in office but i am sure you will be the first to point the finger at Trump..
> But with Hillary it would of turned out like this
> 
> Were going to add another Stimulus package to boost our aready fake economy and make myself look good
> ...


Your rambling isn't making any sense whatsoever. You'll need to try again.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Solo Poop Talker


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey see4, I can tell we are still on different planets and thats cool. You will be free to run your business anyway you want and I will run mine, so good luck. GOD BLESS POTUS TRUMP! FUCKING A.


That is the true beauty of USA, we can have our differences, but our fundamental rights as white males are still intact. And that's a good thing.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Pay more tax and put your money where your mouth is then. Would you like a link to the donation site for the US Treasury?


Huh? You are loosely coupling disparate thoughts.

I pay taxes, I pay what I owe. And in the past 18 years, I've paid taxes every year. Unlike our POTUS who hasn't paid any taxes in 18+ years.

I'm sorry your tiny penis is making your frustrated, that's not my fault.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

These Pie posts are epic in their tragic level of stupidity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


You are literally, retarded. You do realize nobody takes you seriously, right?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> You suck, Nitro. But consistently so.
> 
> Welcome back.


I came back for a little while, until I get my belly full. If there is a little bit more civility and mutual respect around here I might hang around for maybe a month. As you know I pledged many months ago I would leave this site after 30 days if TRUMP won the election, so the clock is ticking. Anyway this year and a half has been pretty intense for sure and I really didn't come back here to make things hurt anymore than they do right now. I know the feeling. 

I predict that things will get better for everybody and not just certain groups of people, so lets give it a little time and then see what all the goodies are that President Trump has for us in the near future.

Last week I found out that my health care in Oregon went up 75% from last year for the same policy. It was like a no brainer to vote this time around. Hey good luck.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

My god this is bizarre. She's lost it folks. Ironing brown laundry for 15 hours a day will do this. Hitlers minions had the same trouble.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


are you coming out here for some pizza? I don't care for it so it's not likely we will meet.


----------



## sixstring2112 (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> If you got money invest in prison stocks lots of democrats going to jail today and in the months to come i just invested
> 
> Six string serious Corrections corp an GEO corp put some money in it if you can


Just broke that record


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I came back for a little while, until I get my belly full. If there is a little bit more civility and mutual respect around here I might hang around for maybe a month. As you know I pledged many months ago I would leave this site after 30 days if TRUMP won the election, so the clock is ticking. Anyway this year and a half has been pretty intense for sure and I really didn't come back here to make things hurt anymore than they do right now. I know the feeling.
> 
> I predict that things will get better for everybody and not just certain groups of people, so lets give it a little time and then see what all the goodies are that President Trump has for us in the near future.
> 
> Last week I found out that my health care in Oregon went up 75% from last year for the same policy. It was like a no brainer to vote this time around. Hey good luck.


So, what kind of health plan will be available to an old man under Trump? Not my worry anyway, I have always been insured outside of the ACA.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Huh? You are loosely coupling disparate thoughts.
> 
> I pay taxes, I pay what I owe. And in the past 18 years, I've paid taxes every year. Unlike our POTUS who hasn't paid any taxes in 18+ years.
> 
> I'm sorry your tiny penis is making your frustrated, that's not my fault.


Wordplay is your answer. Too funny.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

What i like today is being congress is republican , senate is republican and president is republican is that 
Anything Trump wants will in fact be law he is the most powerful president EVER


----------



## esh dov ets (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't trust HC so I voted for the nazi. Is what I read over and over this morning, just many variations of that sentiment, of that propaganda that actually lost the Democratic election.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, what kind of health plan will be available to an old man under Trump? Not my worry anyway, I have always been insured outside of the ACA.


who knows what he will do but you can Guarantee obama care is thrown away as well as it being run by the evil insurance companies that just love to invest your money badly loss it and stiff you second time around


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> So, what kind of health plan will be available to an old man under Trump? Not my worry anyway, I have always been insured outside of the ACA.


Hell I don't know whats going to happen. I know whats happened the last three years of post Obamacare.

The first year was an 18% increase
the second year was a 25% increase
the third year is a 75% increase

Toltal so far is a 118% increase sense the beginning of the craziest thing you have ever seen according to Wet Willy Clinton. I repeat , He did say it was the craziest thing he has ever seen. That could of been the first time he ever told the truth. lol


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

I love the outright trump idolatry.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I was glad to hear he was dead. This is true. I'm glad to see him back. This is also true. You are a bitter old man who enjoys discord more than anything else. So fuck off with that. Enjoy the last few years of old white man rule in this country.





see4 said:


> Red POTUS, Red House, Red Senate, Red SCOTUS.. It won't be "just a few years" man. Sorry.


I was referring to @Illinois Enema Bandit 's life span, not the life of this deplorable government.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hell I don't know whats going to happen.


Exactly what Trump knows. 

It can get worse. Just saying.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Pie- wow.
She's insane. She's fucking insane


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I cannot wait for NYPD to blow this case wide open.


When they say there is nothing to charge anybody with, you will cry like a banshee. Why don't you go deeper into your delusions? I haven't heard you say anything about Illuminati yet.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

WTF- Does she always rave wild like this? This seems a new level of crazy for her.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Wordplay is your answer. Too funny.


How is that wordplay? You'll need to explain. I thought I was very clear on my thoughts. And I suspect you're the only one who thinks it's wordplay.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I was referring to @Illinois Enema Bandit 's life span, not the life of this deplorable government.


Ah, my b. Good insight.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Sorry Flaming Pile, your silly posts have put you on blast for now until you stop. Someone will need to let me know she's stopped so I can take her off blast.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Exactly what Trump knows.
> 
> It can get worse. Just saying.


It could get worse. There is a point when someone just can't pay anymore i guess?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

On Oct 5, 2015, at 8:50 AM, Tony Podesta <[email protected]<mailto[email protected]>> wrote: 

Wanted to flag a dinner I'm doing at my house tomorrow for Hillary. Doing a fundraiser at my house with my brother John on October 6 at my house, John and I are cooking along with guest chefs James Alefantis of Comet Ping Pong Pizza and Buck's Camping and Fishing, Amy Brandwein of Centrolina and Massimo Fabbri of Ristorante Posto.

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/58006


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally, I'm beginning to understand Pie's obsession with illegal Mexican immigrants. She wants to stop plasma beings from destroying our military. Of all the things that Pie could have posted, this, would make more sense. I mean, plasma beings are connected to the Mexican military. This is yuuuuuuge.

http://www.galacticfederations.net/plasmabeings.html

_PLASMA BEINGS are Et’s or IT’s that supposedly live 266 miles inside out Earth. The Mexican government calls them PLASMA BEINGS. The first time any one saw them was in 1991. His name was Carlo Diaz and now he heads a team of scientists in Mexico. There is a military connection set up just for them in Mexico. They have taken thousands of hours of video footage and photos of them and their ships. __The Mexican government has even gotten on TV and spoken to their people about them._
*




*
_Billie Woodard_

_Hollow Earth Network...JB_

Other fine information on their site:

_*How Mr Sun Really Works*_
*Portal Conduits Causing Sun Spots On The Sun*
*Billie Woodard*

*Hollow Earth Network...JB*


And, not to be out done by u-tube propaganda shit, how about this PROOF that this is all true?
It even has a tree and a babe in it. 
*



*


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Poor girl had to settle for pasta on christmas. What a world.
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/59159
>> On Mar 1, 2015, at 4:12 PM, Jennifer Palmier I <[email protected]> wrote: >> >> So that's our ice encased wiper and taste of the traffic we are in. Suffice to say we will not make it tonight, I am sad to say. Have to settle for the pasta john gave us at Christmas. Really sorry to miss.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

John and Mary I just received the holiday package of pasta and sauce. If only I could make it turn out as special as you guys do. Many thanks. Much love Herb

https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/52225


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> WTF- Does she always rave wild like this? This seems a new level of crazy for her.


She started going completely off the rails about six weeks ago. At least that's when it became noticeable. It was when she was raving and posting pictures daily about bestial muslim men in syria. Without any real text, just "'orrible (fill in the blank)" Where "blank" is whatever was on her mind at the time -- Hillary, Democrats, Muslims, moldy weed that she had to throw away.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It could get worse. There is a point when someone just can't pay anymore i guess?


Yeah, that's called no healthcare coverage. It's what 20 million people are about to experience. I bet you will be able to pay what's necessary though, so you and I are going to be fine. That's all that matters, right?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> John and Mary I just received the holiday package of pasta and sauce. If only I could make it turn out as special as you guys do. Many thanks. Much love Herb
> 
> https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/52225


What about plasma beings? What do they mean? Is the end of the world forthcoming as the scientist says?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> What about plasma beings? What do they mean? Is the end of the world forthcoming as the scientist says?


More wikileaks every day. Plenty of fresh material to provide.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More wikileaks every day. Plenty of fresh material to provide.


but what about the coronal hole hovering over the sun?


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> She started going completely off the rails about six weeks ago. At least that's when it became noticeable. It was when she was raving and posting pictures daily about bestial muslim men in syria. Without any real text, just "'orrible (fill in the blank)" Where "blank" is whatever was on her mind at the time -- Hillary, Democrats, Muslims, moldy weed that she had to throw away.


This is alarming! These are some fucked up delusions


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Meanwhile, idiots across college campuses decide to skip class in "protest" of the election.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 9, 2016)

Fucking idiotic educated smart people!!!!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Yeah, that's called no healthcare coverage. It's what 20 million people are about to experience. I bet you will be able to pay what's necessary though, so you and I are going to be fine. That's all that matters, right?


I paid for the first three months this time instead of an auto pay. I could say fuck it after that. I am not sure what I am doing after the three months, maybe take the fine?


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I paid for the first three months this time instead of an auto pay. I could say fuck it after that. I am not sure what I am doing after the three months, maybe take the fine?


Or move To Canada i heard its free up there And never mind state legal marijuana . I its going to federally legal


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I paid for the first three months this time instead of an auto pay. I could say fuck it after that. I am not sure what I am doing after the three months, maybe take the fine?


Yeah, that loophole was pretty good for a lot of people. Wait until you get sick then sign up. After all, it's a crazy system. 

Why should anybody care about 20 million people who were without healthcare before the ACA? 

Also, pre-existing conditions, now was that not the most outrageous part of the the ACA? I mean, why can't a major health care provider just screen out the sick and dying or kick a person out of the plan if they become sick? I mean, they are sick and dying. Who cares about them?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> How is that wordplay? You'll need to explain. I thought I was very clear on my thoughts. And I suspect you're the only one who thinks it's wordplay.


You pay what you owe. You said POTUS didn't pay for years. You did not say POTUS owes.

wordplay should be your bands name.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Meanwhile, idiots across college campuses decide to skip class in "protest" of the election.


Yeah. I mean what about plasma beings?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> It could get worse. There is a point when someone just can't pay anymore i guess?


Will Trumps plan cover preexisting conditions ? Will I be able to hold my kids on my account until 26 ?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> This is alarming! These are some fucked up delusions


Just you wait. Maybe Steve Bannon will be appointed Press Secretary. It's going to be absolutely a circus clown show. 

The stuff Pie is copy and pasting fermented in the right wing blogosphere. I bet with a little prompting she can produce stuff that is much more silly.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

MynameisSolo said:


> Or move To Canada i heard its free up there And never mind state legal marijuana . I its going to federally legal


Move to canada? I am in Hawaii in my vacation home right now. And I certainly don't need another house. I will just wait, for POTUS TRUMP to tell us all, not just some , what all the goodies are going to be in the new healthcare program that is a coming.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Fucking idiotic educated smart people!!!!


How are they influencing election results by skipping class?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Just you wait. Maybe Steve Bannon will be appointed Press Secretary. It's going to be absolutely a circus clown show.
> 
> The stuff Pie is copy and pasting fermented in the right wing blogosphere. I bet with a little prompting she can produce stuff that is much more silly.


Actually I got it from following the twitter trail on wikileaks and then looked into it myself.

It is real.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Actually I got it from following the twitter trail on wikileaks and then looked into it myself.
> 
> It is real.


I just got this from @budman111





It seems that Clinton is sacrificing chickens to an illuminati named.Marmoset It came from wikileaks too. It is real.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I just got this from @budman111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, your Heroine lost, deal with it. 
Google: Clinton foundation Haiti corruption


----------



## londonfog (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Move to canada? I am in Hawaii in my vacation home right now. And I certainly don't need another house. I will just wait, for POTUS TRUMP to tell us all, not just some , what all the goodies are going to be in the new healthcare program that is a coming.


so right now you are clueless to what his plan is and if it even cover preexisting conditions ? America has really gone to the stupid and uneducated.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Nov 9, 2016)

Author Ed Klein joined Steve Malzberg on Newsmax TV on Wednesday after Donald Trump shocked the world by winning the US presidency in his first ever political race.

Klein said Hillary Clinton called a friend and couldn’t stop crying.
She blamed FBI Director Comey and Obama for the loss.

Ed Klein: Here’s what I know, not my opinion. About 6:30 this morning she called an old friend. She was crying inconsolably. She couldn’t stop crying. And her friend, her female friend from way, way back said it was even hard to understand what she was saying she was crying so hard. This is Hillary we’re talking about. Eventually her friend said she could make out that she was blaming James Comey, the Director of the FBI, for her loss, and, I don’t understand exactly, the president of the United States for not doing enough.

Hillary could not speak to supporters last night and sent pal John Podesta out to face the audience.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Dude, your Heroine lost, deal with it.
> Google: Clinton foundation Haiti corruption


I'm dealing with this just fine. The seepage from the conspiracy mythologists is fascinating.

Illuminati Marmoset says:


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> No, it is not our job to pay as little taxes as possible. That is a Drumpf mantra that will put this country much further into debt. Unless of course he chooses to cut military spending dramatically. Which we both know won't happen.
> 
> "Oh my!! Our nations debt is out of control!! Ahhh!! The sky is falling!!"
> "What shall we do??? Zomg!!"
> ...


I think this is the lie that brought down the traditional Reagan conservative. When the hogs had free use of the trough during W's administration, they went at it with gusto. Cut taxes, started wars without a care for the debt they incurred, gave banks the right to self regulate the credit default swap market. Then, when the house of cards collapsed, blamed the Obama administration for all the problems that ensued. I'm pretty sure the red state and Rust Belt Trump voter had it in for the traditional conservative as well as Clinton.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think this is the lie that brought down the traditional Reagan conservative. When the hogs had free use of the trough during W's administration, they went at it with gusto. Cut taxes, started wars without a care for the debt they incurred, gave banks the right to self regulate the credit default swap market. Then, when the house of cards collapsed, blamed the Obama administration for all the problems that ensued. I'm pretty sure the red state and Rust Belt Trump voter had it in for the traditional conservative as well as Clinton.


Possibly. Or the more likely scenario that the average Drumpf supporter simply isn't bright enough to grasp concepts like the one you just described.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You pay what you owe. You said POTUS didn't pay for years. You did not say POTUS owes.
> 
> wordplay should be your bands name.


Not word play, it's just you're not very bright.

Fact 1: Historically I've paid my taxes every year since I started working.
Fact 2: Drumpf admits to, and we see paper proof, that he has not paid ANY taxes for at least 18 years.
Fact 3: You aren't bright.
Speculation 1: I will not be paying taxes anymore. My POTUS doesn't pay taxes, why should I?

Not word play.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Not word play, it's just you're not very bright.
> 
> Fact 1: Historically I've paid my taxes every year since I started working.
> Fact 2: Drumpf admits to, and we see paper proof, that he has not paid ANY taxes for at least 18 years.
> ...


You are terrible at this, really. You said you paid what was REQUIRED. Now show "paper proof" of POTUS not paying what was REQUIRED.

I can quote you if you want to continue being the dim bulb around here that fails at word play.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> You are terrible at this, really. You said you paid what was REQUIRED. Now show "paper proof" of POTUS not paying what was REQUIRED.
> 
> I can quote you if you want to continue being the dim bulb around here that fails at word play.


Sounds like you're the one attempting to word play your way out.

Let's make this more simple for you.

I pay my taxes, I don't spend money sitting down with lawyers and accountants figuring out ways to get out of paying taxes. But rest assured I will moving forward.

Drumpf, didn't pay any taxes. Rather he hired a team of accountants and attorneys to weasel his way out of paying any debt. He did so by taking advantage of loopholes in tax laws and bankruptcy legislation and squandering money from small business owners.

Your false equivalence game and utter hypocrisy is quite blatant.

Drumpf takes advantage of the bankruptcy and tax system and he's smart. Hillary takes advantage of at home email and she's a liar and should be tried for treason. Do you see why people don't take 'you' seriously?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sounds like you're the one attempting to word play your way out.
> 
> Let's make this more simple for you.
> 
> ...





see4 said:


> Huh? You are loosely coupling disparate thoughts.
> 
> I pay taxes, I pay what I owe....Unlike our POTUS who hasn't paid any taxes in 18+ years.


What you owe is not what is required? Keep it up, this is really enjoyable, wordsmith.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sounds like you're the one attempting to word play your way out.
> 
> Let's make this more simple for you.
> 
> ...


Trump used the law to use his financial loss to offset his taxes.

Hillary skirted the law, broke the law (lied to congress and fbi), and endangered national secrets.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> What you owe is not what is required? Keep it up, this is really enjoyable, wordsmith.


I know this is a tough concept for you to grasp, but you being coy and continually using the term wordsmith does nothing for your argument and says nothing about the facts.

Try harder, try much much harder. L.T.S.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I know this is a tough concept for you to grasp, but you being coy and continually using the term wordsmith does nothing for your argument and says nothing about the facts.
> 
> Try harder, try much much harder. L.T.S.


Wordsmith was just introduced, Wordplay was in play.

Contrary to your implication, this is rather easy.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Wordsmith was just introduced, Wordplay was in play.
> 
> Contrary to your implication, this is rather easy.


What does that have to do with the price of apples in India?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> What does that have to do with the price of apples in India?


Because your memory seems less than that of an apple in India.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Because your memory seems less than that of an apple in India.


One potato, two potato, my tomato. Nic-nak patty-wack give a dog a bone. 862?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

naturlich


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 9, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Trump used the law to use his financial loss to offset his taxes.
> 
> Hillary skirted the law, broke the law (lied to congress and fbi), and endangered national secrets.


Ah, what law was that she broke? I don't remember any indictments or convictions on her record, just investigations? Please enlighten me as to the FUCKING FACTS of your claims


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Ah, what law was that she broke? I don't remember any indictments or convictions on her record, just investigations? Please enlighten me as to the FUCKING FACTS of your claims


Lying to the FBI is a crime.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Lying to the FBI is a crime.


Why wasn't she then charged?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Why wasn't she then charged?


Because the corruption goes all the way to the top. 

A person can commit a crime and avoid punishment.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Why wasn't she then charged?


Havent you heard? The police are corrupt. They only shoot and prosecute black people.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so right now you are clueless to what his plan is and if it even cover preexisting conditions ? America has really gone to the stupid and uneducated.


Just so you know, I had no preexisting condition health care before all this democratic crap we have now so what the fuck makes you think it can't happen again ? It was a Oregon program called OMIP. After this last year your education is really in question IMO.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Sounds like you're the one attempting to word play your way out.
> 
> Let's make this more simple for you.
> 
> ...


See4, Just so you know incase you didn't get the memo. No body gives a fuck if POTUS TRUMP paid tax's or not except for the liberals and the corrupt media. You don't have any proof if he did or didn't . Maybe he had a good right off for a couple years , who the hell knows?

And besides that the election is over and it just doesn't matter. I don't waste money on lawyers with my S corp to do my tax's. I just use a good tax accounted and I have benefited from the same laws that Trump did, just a much smaller scale. You are humping a dead pony. lol


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Just so you know incase you didn't get the memo. No body gives a fuck if POTUS TRUMP paid tax's or not except for the liberals and the corrupt media. You don't have any proof if he did or didn't . Maybe he had a good right off for a couple years , who the hell knows?
> 
> And besides that the election is over and it just doesn't matter. I don't waste money on lawyers with my S corp to do my tax's. I just use a good tax accounted and I have benefited from the same laws that Trump did, just a much smaller scale. You are humping a dead pony. lol


What's up Nitro? How you been bro? It's a great day. Trump won, and Buck is nowhere to be found. It's like heaven on earth


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Just so you know incase you didn't get the memo. No body gives a fuck if POTUS TRUMP paid tax's or not except for the liberals and the corrupt media. You don't have any proof if he did or didn't . Maybe he had a good right off for a couple years , who the hell knows?
> 
> And besides that the election is over and it just doesn't matter. I don't waste money on lawyers with my S corp to do my tax's. I just use a good tax accounted and I have benefited from the same laws that Trump did, just a much smaller scale. You are humping a dead pony. lol


To the contrary. His corporate taxes have nothing to do with his personal taxes. He personally has not paid taxes in 18+ years. He may have followed the law somewhat and gotten away with tax cheating, and that's all well and good. But the point is that he in no way contributed to the country he is now the Grand Wizard.. I mean Grand Ruler of.

Oh, and your penis is tiny.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> To the contrary. His corporate taxes have nothing to do with his personal taxes. He personally has not paid taxes in 18+ years. He may have followed the law somewhat and gotten away with tax cheating, and that's all well and good. But the point is that he in no way contributed to the country he is now the Grand Wizard.. I mean Grand Ruler of.
> 
> Oh, and your penis is tiny.


Booo!... Nitro is the man. I don't think you know who you're typing to. He and I have been with Trump since the beginning. We got the word out. Nitro knows exactly what he's talking about.

If lowering his corporate tax rate won't help Trump pay less taxes, then what are you so worried about? Trump will be paying taxes because loopholes will be eliminated, and he won't get the same deductions and credits like he normally would. With Trump, the 1% will finally start paying "their fair share" Banks and large corporations backed Clinton because they want to keep paying no taxes.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> To the contrary. His corporate taxes have nothing to do with his personal taxes. He personally has not paid taxes in 18+ years. He may have followed the law somewhat and gotten away with tax cheating, and that's all well and good. But the point is that he in no way contributed to the country he is now the Grand Wizard.. I mean Grand Ruler of.
> 
> Oh, and your penis is tiny.


Since he wont release his tax returns it is surprising that you know all the details of them...


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Since he wont release his tax returns it is surprising that you know all the details of them...


And yet here you are speculating and defending blindly.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> To the contrary. His corporate taxes have nothing to do with his personal taxes. He personally has not paid taxes in 18+ years. He may have followed the law somewhat and gotten away with tax cheating, and that's all well and good. But the point is that he in no way contributed to the country he is now the Grand Wizard.. I mean Grand Ruler of.
> 
> Oh, and your penis is tiny.


Bobby Fischer used a lot of moves to win chess games. According to your logic he followed the rules of chess somewhat and cheated victory. 

Jesus Fucking Christ let it go and hire someone to play chess for you if you think it will benefit you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> And yet here you are speculating and defending blindly.


I put you on ignore months ago because all you ever did was personally attack me. Back you go!!


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> What's up Nitro? How you been bro? It's a great day. Trump won, and Buck is nowhere to be found. It's like heaven on earth


Hey, SNGOP, I am doing great. I spent some time in Oregon for a couple months and did some trolling and bobber fishing for king salmon. We caught a few fish, the last day i went out we had five kings for the day. Then my ballot finally showed up in the mail and cast my glorious vote. Then got the hell off the mainland one day before the election and flew to Hawaii so I could have some blender drinks and watch the show with some friends over a NY steak dinner. Fuck that steak tasted good!

If buck disappeared I wonder how the hell he is going to make good on all the bets he made. I guess he was all mouth and no action. figures.

I hope things have been going well for you. nitro


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Booo!... Nitro is the man. I don't think you know who you're typing to. He and I have been with Trump since the beginning. We got the word out. Nitro knows exactly what he's talking about.
> 
> If lowering his corporate tax rate won't help Trump pay less taxes, then what are you so worried about? Trump will be paying taxes because loopholes will be eliminated, and he won't get the same deductions and credits like he normally would. With Trump, the 1% will finally start paying "their fair share" Banks and large corporations backed Clinton because they want to keep paying no taxes.


So you are saying that Trump will fix the tax code? Is that your assertion?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, SNGOP, I am doing great. I spent some time in Oregon for a couple months and did some trolling and bobber fishing for king salmon. We caught a few fish, the last day i went out we had five kings for the day. Then my ballot finally showed up in the mail and cast my glorious vote. Then got the hell off the mainland one day before the election and flew to Hawaii so I could have some blender drinks and watch the show with some friends over a NY steak dinner. Fuck that steak tasted good!
> 
> If buck disappeared I wonder how the hell he is going to make good on all the bets he made. I guess he was all mouth and no action. figures.
> 
> I hope things have been going well for you. nitro


Says the guy who has 13 days remaining until he is supposed to leave.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Bobby Fischer used a lot of moves to win chess games. According to your logic he followed the rules of chess somewhat and cheated victory.
> 
> Jesus Fucking Christ let it go and hire someone to play chess for you if you think it will benefit you.


Am I allowed to say penis now?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> I put you on ignore months ago because all you ever did was personally attack me. Back you go!!


You're offended because I asserted you are speculating and blindly defending.

so sad.


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Am I allowed to say penis now?


Sure. It could be an itty bitty tax write off for you.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Jimdamick said:


> Why wasn't she then charged?


Are you acknowledging that lying to the FBI is a crime? If you choose not to could you explain why it is not a crime?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Sure. It could be an itty bitty tax write off for you.


Hey, every little bit counts. Following in the footsteps of my POTUS...small hands and all.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> To the contrary. His corporate taxes have nothing to do with his personal taxes. He personally has not paid taxes in 18+ years. He may have followed the law somewhat and gotten away with tax cheating, and that's all well and good. But the point is that he in no way contributed to the country he is now the Grand Wizard.. I mean Grand Ruler of.
> 
> Oh, and your penis is tiny.


See4, You are to far gone dude. Have a couple white Russians and get over your obsession with tax's. Life is too short to be humping the dead pony. Its over , the big cheese won. 

Tell me something, If a guy created 20k jobs would you still say that person does not contribute to the country?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Says the guy who has 13 days remaining until he is supposed to leave.


What happens in 13 days? I don't get it.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, You are to far gone dude. Have a couple white Russians and get over your obsession with tax's. Life is too short to be humping the dead pony. Its over , the big cheese won.
> 
> Tell me something, If a guy created 20k jobs would you still say that person does not contribute to the country?


I'm a Jack Daniels guy, white russians are for women and frail old men.

Have you ever fucked a pony? Not as exciting as one would think.

"Its over, the big cheese won." - Says the guy who spent the last 8 years crying about Obama's victories.

Yes, at face value, if someone were to create 20,000 US based jobs, I'd say they were a major contributor to our country. However, you and I both know that's not the entire story.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> What happens in 13 days? I don't get it.


Funny. You cry that UB is going to back out on his word, while you play ignorant to the fact you said you would leave RIU 15 days after Trump won the election. Even in the face of me encouraging you to take my bet, which you denounced. You chose to leave on your own recognizance ~15 days after his victory.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm a Jack Daniels guy, white russians are for women and frail old men.
> 
> Have you ever fucked a pony? Not as exciting as one would think.
> 
> ...


Well have a snort off your jack. And relax, it will be fine.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey, SNGOP, I am doing great. I spent some time in Oregon for a couple months and did some trolling and bobber fishing for king salmon. We caught a few fish, the last day i went out we had five kings for the day. Then my ballot finally showed up in the mail and cast my glorious vote. Then got the hell off the mainland one day before the election and flew to Hawaii so I could have some blender drinks and watch the show with some friends over a NY steak dinner. Fuck that steak tasted good!
> 
> If buck disappeared I wonder how the hell he is going to make good on all the bets he made. I guess he was all mouth and no action. figures.
> 
> I hope things have been going well for you. nitro


That's great Harley. I love fishing. It's a good escape away from all the politics. All the hard work has paid off so far.

We got the word out and said he is electable.Nobody would believe us, but we knew Trump was a winner. Somebody who will fight for the American people. Prepare to reap the fruits of your labor while Trump makes America great again


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Well have a snort off your jack. And relax, it will be fine.


Not yet. I'm too busy making money.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Prepare to reap the fruits of your labor while Trump makes America great again


I really hope you're right. Because so far, not a single person has been able to articulate what exactly his plan is to make "America great again".


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I really hope you're right. Because so far, not a single person has been able to articulate what exactly his plan is to make "America great again".


#1 -- The first walls that Trump builds, will be to Hillary's prison cell. She is threat to national security, and needs to be locked up immediately.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> That's great Harley. I love fishing. It's a good escape away from all the politics. All the hard work has paid off so far.
> 
> We got the word out and said he is electable.Nobody would believe us, but we knew Trump was a winner. Somebody who will fight for the American people. Prepare to reap the fruits of your labor while Trump makes America great again


the talking part is done....Now show me a great America


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> #1 -- The first walls that Trump builds, will be to Hillary's prison cell. She is threat to national security, and needs to be locked up immediately.


http://www.npr.org/2016/11/09/501451368/here-is-what-donald-trump-wants-to-do-in-his-first-100-days

According to this report, the Republican party just got trolled.

I actually like most of what he plans to do in his first 100 days.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> #1 -- The first walls that Trump builds, will be to Hillary's prison cell. She is threat to national security, and needs to be locked up immediately.


yeah big deal....what's he gonna do for me?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Funny. You cry that UB is going to back out on his word, while you play ignorant to the fact you said you would leave RIU 15 days after Trump won the election. Even in the face of me encouraging you to take my bet, which you denounced. You chose to leave on your own recognizance ~15 days after his victory.



See4, If you were paying attention you would of found through the search feature that our agreement was *30 days *after Trump won. And that will be all the time I need to get my belly full of the liberal crap on this site anyway. So relax and find a happy place or a safe space, and if it really is that important to you send the IRS a few bucks. I send them a pile of cash every three months and I still don't give a shit if POTUS TRUMP does or not, To be honest.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

The only thing that concerns me is the dealings with China and TPP. That may impact my Chinese imports.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> http://www.npr.org/2016/11/09/501451368/here-is-what-donald-trump-wants-to-do-in-his-first-100-days
> 
> According to this report, the Republican party just got trolled.
> 
> I actually like most of what he plans to do in his first 100 days.


did you read it?......"restoring rule of law"....you like this?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, If you were paying attention you would of found through the search feature that our agreement was *30 days *after Trump won. And that will be all the time I need to get my belly full of the liberal crap on this site anyway. So relax and find a happy place or a safe space, and if it really is that important to you send the IRS a few bucks. I send them a pile of cash every three months and I still don't give a shit if POTUS TRUMP does or not, To be honest.


I'm in a good place nitro. I just wanted to point out your hypocrisy.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did you read it?......"restoring rule of law"....you like this?


most. i said most of what is there.

we already know the Republican party is the party of regime, control and bigger [military] government.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> most. i said most of what is there.
> 
> we already know the Republican party is the party of regime, control and bigger [military] government.


they are going to reschedule MJ to a schedule 2 drug so a simple dr recommendation is not enough, there is a federal form for each schedule 2 prescription that a dr writes out, like for morphine. This quickly ends medical & recreation marijuana nation wide....


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> That's great Harley. I love fishing. It's a good escape away from all the politics. All the hard work has paid off so far.
> 
> We got the word out and said he is electable.Nobody would believe us, but we knew Trump was a winner. Somebody who will fight for the American people. Prepare to reap the fruits of your labor while Trump makes America great again


Dam SNGOP, You are giving me that James Brown moment again. I feel good. I knew Trump was going to crush the bitch after watching Baby Bush spend over 100 million and fell off the end of the stage. It was truly Historic. A total fucking work of political art.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm in a good place nitro. I just wanted to point out your hypocrisy.


See4, What hypocrisy? 30 days was my pledge and I am sticking to it.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they are going to reschedule MJ to a schedule 2 drug so a simple dr recommendation is not enough, there is a federal form for each schedule 2 prescription that a dr writes out, like for morphine. This quickly ends medical & recreation marijuana nation wide....


Not much we can do about it now. The country has decided. I'm looking at the silver lining, I already know a ton of shit is going to hit the fan in the coming months and years.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, What hypocrisy? 30 days was my pledge and I am sticking to it.


Oh ok. Just making sure we're on the same page.

By the way, Oregon is one of my new favorite states. Mt Rainier is amazing!! Just got back from hiking it a couple weeks ago. And Portland has some really good growers. I picked up some Sour Grapes and was so happy scaling 10,000ft


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they are going to reschedule MJ to a schedule 2 drug so a simple dr recommendation is not enough, there is a federal form for each schedule 2 prescription that a dr writes out, like for morphine. This quickly ends medical & recreation marijuana nation wide....


Isn't the Republican party, the party of state's rights? Something doesn't jive.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Isn't the Republican party, the party of state's rights? Something doesn't jive.


they plan to repeal row-v-wade....abortion will be illegal nation wide


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Isn't the Republican party, the party of state's rights? Something doesn't jive.


State rights only matter when they want them to matter. mmmmmkay?


----------



## pergamum362 (Nov 9, 2016)

So if they schedule 2 marijuanna, effectly ending most programs..does that mean ill get 4k a lb again? Lolz


----------



## pergamum362 (Nov 9, 2016)

Aside from all of that...donald trump is not really a republican, anyone who looks and listens to him knows this, so nothing much at all might not get done in the next 4 years, despite republicans having control from the floor up. . Im still hoping that swamp gets drained.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh ok. Just making sure we're on the same page.
> 
> By the way, Oregon is one of my new favorite states. Mt Rainier is amazing!! Just got back from hiking it a couple weeks ago. And Portland has some really good growers. I picked up some Sour Grapes and was so happy scaling 10,000ft


See4, Just so you know, Mt Rainier is in Washington state. Did you mean Mt Hood? There are good growers on the Oregon coast as well. Portland is to crowded for me but it is nice there.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they plan to repeal row-v-wade....abortion will be illegal nation wide


I don't see that on the list. But yes, I know that's coming. But this is what the nation wants. 



Fogdog said:


> State rights only matter when they want them to matter. mmmmmkay?


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, Just so you know, Mt Rainier is in Washington state. Did you mean Mt Hood? There are good growers on the Oregon coast as well. Portland is to crowded for me but it is nice there.


Oh that's right. I flew in to Seattle, then drove down to Mt Hood, then over to Columbia River... SOOO BEAUTIFUL. Then drove up to Mt Rainier.

You're right, my mistake.


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> they plan to repeal row-v-wade....abortion will be illegal nation wide


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> View attachment 3827251


row-v-wade was a corner stone of his.....it's gone year 1....


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> row-v-wade was a corner stone of his.....it's gone year 1....


I'm not a woman, so why should I care? I just want my freedumbs back! Make Murica' Great Again!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2016)

see4 said:


> I'm not a woman, so why should I care? I just want my freedumbs back! Make Murica' Great Again!


that's the trump way...


----------



## see4 (Nov 9, 2016)

doublejj said:


> that's the trump way...


Now you're gettin' it!! 

Give me a second.. need to bang my head against a wall a little longer...



Ok, better. Now I'm really starting to get this, "thinking like a Trump supporter".


----------



## londonfog (Nov 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Just so you know, I had no preexisting condition health care before all this democratic crap we have now so what the fuck makes you think it can't happen again ? It was a Oregon program called OMIP. After this last year your education is really in question IMO.


My education is certainly one who has completed highschool and college, unlike yourself. Trump winning does not make you smart, in fact Trump himself stated that the uneducated loves him. He was right. Congratulations on your man winning. Too bad you can't even tell me what will be his health plan. Voting for something you don't know. Yeah that's smart. Let me know when you can give me some details on his plan.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Booo!... Nitro is the man. I don't think you know who you're typing to. He and I have been with Trump since the beginning. We got the word out. Nitro knows exactly what he's talking about.
> 
> If lowering his corporate tax rate won't help Trump pay less taxes, then what are you so worried about? Trump will be paying taxes because loopholes will be eliminated, and he won't get the same deductions and credits like he normally would. With Trump, the 1% will finally start paying "their fair share" Banks and large corporations backed Clinton because they want to keep paying no taxes.


Great you were with Trump from the beginning. Could you please tell me what will be his heath plan that will REPLACE what we have right now. Will it cover preexisting conditions ? Will I still be allowed to have my daughter, who is in college, remain on our account ? Will the insurance companies go back to denying or overpricing ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 10, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you acknowledging that lying to the FBI is a crime? If you choose not to could you explain why it is not a crime?


I see you took a 5 hour break from RIU posting yesterday. How many homes did you inspect ? One ? You will never get to that 288,000 a year working like that.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I see you took a 5 hour break from RIU posting yesterday. How many homes did you inspect ? One ? You will never get to that 288,000 a year working like that.


I never said I was going to get to 288K a year but it seems like you will continue to quote that endlessly. Long before that I will have employees.

On track for another record month after last month's record.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> Oh that's right. I flew in to Seattle, then drove down to Mt Hood, then over to Columbia River... SOOO BEAUTIFUL. Then drove up to Mt Rainier.
> 
> You're right, my mistake.


I am starting to think you are just jerking my chain for some reason. So you are trying to say you climbed two mountains?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> My education is certainly one who has completed highschool and college, unlike yourself. Trump winning does not make you smart, in fact Trump himself stated that the uneducated loves him. He was right. Congratulations on your man winning. Too bad you can't even tell me what will be his health plan. Voting for something you don't know. Yeah that's smart. Let me know when you can give me some details on his plan.


No matter how many times you want to brag about all this schooling you say you have, It is really hard to tell if it is true, just so you know.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 10, 2016)

No mater how many times you brag about your little dick.......


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> I really hope you're right. Because so far, not a single person has been able to articulate what exactly his plan is to make "America great again".


He has givrn many policy speeches, has a website, campaign staff..

They have been talking about it but you guys haven't listened. Now you are scared because of the lies and slander from the Hillary camp.

Things will be ok. Do you now realize the media has been tipping the scale and lying to you? The DNC was also in the bag for hillary. Do you still trust them? You shouldnt.

Maybe start rereading this thread with unbiased eyes and an inquisitive mind? 

I have posted a few policy videos and his website had very detailed plans on everything. 

We will all be better off with trump. You'll see eventually if you stop listening to those who kept you blind.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> the talking part is done....Now show me a great America


Strong economy, strong borders, strong national security.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Strong economy, strong borders, strong national security.


& pot prohibition...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> http://www.npr.org/2016/11/09/501451368/here-is-what-donald-trump-wants-to-do-in-his-first-100-days
> 
> According to this report, the Republican party just got trolled.
> 
> I actually like most of what he plans to do in his first 100 days.


So do I. He didnt troll anyone. He made his plans clear in several speeches and several descriptions on his website.

He is not the monster Hillary camp made him out to be.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> & pot prohibition...


He said he had to wait and see about legalization but medical was ok.

They asked how he felt about medical. He answered. Leave it to the states. They asked him about him legalizing. He said he would wait and see what happened in the states because he is hearing good and bad things.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> See4, If you were paying attention you would of found through the search feature that our agreement was *30 days *after Trump won. And that will be all the time I need to get my belly full of the liberal crap on this site anyway. So relax and find a happy place or a safe space, and if it really is that important to you send the IRS a few bucks. I send them a pile of cash every three months and I still don't give a shit if POTUS TRUMP does or not, To be honest.


The same law is there for everyone to use.

If you lost alot of money and could write it off, LEGALLY, you would most definitely take that opportunity.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> did you read it?......"restoring rule of law"....you like this?


He referring to the laws Obama has been ignoring.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He referring to the laws Obama has been ignoring.


Like federal pot laws in legal states?


----------



## see4 (Nov 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> I am starting to think you are just jerking my chain for some reason. So you are trying to say you climbed two mountains?


No, I didn't climb Mt Hood. I just drove through (around). I hiked a lot of Columbia River Gorge, and hiked 'most' of Mt Rainier. That's a big fucking mountain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Like federal pot laws in legal states?


More like immigration law.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> More like immigration law.


why would he stop there?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> why would he stop there?


He said several times he would leave marijuana to the states. Do you want me to find the videos? The news reports on what he says are usually altered/cut short. They did that to make him look worse so the public perception would be that he was a greater villain than Hillary.

Wikileaks exposed the true villain and confirmed what many of us already suspected.

I have watched all trumps interviews and speeches. There are many lies spread around by the establishment about him.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Both are awful people. To say otherwise is to admit that something less than objectivity is in play in one's mind


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

He just wants to make sure legalization works in the states before he makes a federal decision. He is for medical. Other than that it is state by state.





I got more. Two per post limit i think.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Those that idolize Trump are less than objective. People that worship Hillery need a serious fact check


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Supports medical. 





He wants to see what happens before he rules on straight out legal. He is for medical.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Trump supports cops BIG TIME. Wants National Stop and Frisk. Wants more cops.

Cops want to arrest us. Trump will have as hard a time with weed as O did. The DEA, his attorney general and the entire US police community will fight tooth and nail to keep weed illegal.

Cops make a lotta $$, ya know. Weed pays $$ pretty good for those guys

Private prisons are gonna be BIG. We only have 25% of the earth's incarcerated. We can house more...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Let the states look at it and let them decide.

Medical marijuana should be considered strongly (on federal level).


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The same law is there for everyone to use.
> 
> If you lost alot of money and could write it off, LEGALLY, you would most definitely take that opportunity.


Hey Pie, It really is pretty simple to understand. From what I can tell from the reasoning the left is displaying about tax law they seem to lack basic common sense. imo

I am starting to question their educations. It is looking like they got played by other liberals and wasted their money for nothing.


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> No, I didn't climb Mt Hood. I just drove through (around). I hiked a lot of Columbia River Gorge, and hiked 'most' of Mt Rainier. That's a big fucking mountain.


OK, I agree Rainier is a big mountain.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Pie, It really is pretty simple to understand. From what I can tell from the reasoning the left is displaying about tax law they seem to lack basic common sense. imo
> 
> I am starting to question their educations. It is looking like they got played by other liberals and wasted their money for nothing.


so explain it.


----------



## see4 (Nov 10, 2016)

nitro harley said:


> Hey Pie, It really is pretty simple to understand. From what I can tell from the reasoning the left is displaying about tax law they seem to lack basic common sense. imo
> 
> I am starting to question their educations. It is looking like they got played by other liberals and wasted their money for nothing.


You'll need to explain that. How does the left lack comprehension of tax law? Is this what Fox is telling you? Or is it just a gut feeling?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

londonfog said:


> so explain it.


Well I can tell you when you have huge right offs you can use that to your benefit when tax time comes around. Is that simple enough?


----------



## nitro harley (Nov 10, 2016)

see4 said:


> You'll need to explain that. How does the left lack comprehension of tax law? Is this what Fox is telling you? Or is it just a gut feeling?


Well see4, you are a perfect example of playing stupid when trying to explain POTUS TRUMPS tax benefits. You have no idea whats going on with his tax's, and besides that nobody but you and your buddies gives a shit anymore. The people you are trying to influence are bawling in big groups right now, so good luck on POTUS TRUMPS tax crusade .


----------



## ismann (Nov 10, 2016)

Hillary was sponsored by Pfizer... 'nuff said.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Why do you keep spreading lies of deception before Trump has had the chance to step in office?


ok i'll wait...


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


....lol


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


Staking his own claim to the high ground. And his position as a leader in the Senate. Go Bernie.

When do you start posting made up shit about Bernie, Pie? Is it when there is a conflict between your orange hero and Sanders? Or when he comes out against one of Trumps anti-choice SCOTUS nominees? Or are you just a conduit for Brietbart?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> If you have genuine concerns, they will not be quickly dismissed. I was sitting where you're at for the past eight years wondering "how much worse can it get?" What will the skinny socialist do next, and how will it impact me and my family? So I understand what it feels like.
> 
> But if you cry wolf and make shit up, you will be put into the political hack category with buck and others.


I don't think you make enough of an impression on jj to scare him. 

You have a very high regard for the truthiness of the birther in chief. I'd like to think he earned it. Maybe he will. Naaaaw just kidding.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Trump idolatry is disgusting. Hillery idolatry is disgusting. No one is objective who is in love with either of these two evil beings


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

If it was any indication how Obama was nervous talking with trump today lol fucking rights


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Republicans haven't had this much power in almost 100 years. Democrats have almost no power,


 And the condition of this country has gone to shit under democratic majority , Maybe give the republicans a chance , they might surprise you .


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Supports medical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell from your videos when these were made. Do you have anything saying he supports medical marijuana from mid-july 2016 or later? I ask because I've looked and can't find anything after he endorsed the RNC platform which did not contain a statement about MMJ. The topic was debated and there were too many delegates staunchly against any legalization. Near as I can tell, Trump was silent on the issue after that debate. Did he change his mind? Does he care, really?

What does he mean by "Medical marijuana"? Is it flower or extract? Or is it big pharma drugs containing their own patented preparations, which would fit right into Big Pharma's pocket. Don't you think the details are important? 

These videos are bullshit.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

We're gonna see more fracking, cracking and hacking. Corporations given free reign with impunity. Some folks think that's good

Don and his moral base wont be legalizing weed anytime soon. And all of his cop buddies? You think they wanna see this legalized? This big cash cow for the police? Oh no. We'll see the feds back to co-busting us. Locals receive fed money and support again.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> And the condition of this country has gone to shit under democratic majority , Maybe give the republicans a chance , they might surprise you .


We've had a republican controlled congress for 6 years. All they did was obstruct Obama. "democratic majority" (snicker)


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

^^^ This is so. Saying otherwise is re-writing facts ^^^


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 10, 2016)

Because obama is a piece of shit , with shitty ideas and plans. More vacations then any other president , more rounds of golf played then any other president , more money spent in 8 years then in 240 years.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

^^^ I'll be glad to hear these old O myths stop being repeated by such ignoramus's ^^^ So tired of refuting such bullshit.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Budget Buds said:


> And the condition of this country has gone to shit under democratic majority , Maybe give the republicans a chance , they might surprise you .


Agreed. It's also important that Republicans don't squander this opportunity, just as they have in the past. With Bush. 

Thank God a Trump victory marks the end of a Clinton/Bush era. Hopefully those two families will be gone from our lives forever.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> ^^^ I'll be glad to hear these old O myths stop being repeated by such ignoramus's ^^^ So tired of refuting such bullshit.


Please do onc... Oh ya know what, Trump is president , obama's muslim loving ass is out, killary is done . Thats all that matters now. It's all good because at the end of the day the true americans chose the way of the future, Pissed off some libtards and took back our country  BB


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Republicans haven't had this much power in almost 100 years. Democrats have almost no power, and they know it. It scares the hell out of you. Stop trying to fake it.


I'm not faking anything. I was just saying that I don't think you've said anything to scare jj. My opinion and yes, we all have one.

And, I'm not scared either. I'm confident.

You think that Trump will be able to pass legislation through congress faster than shit goes through a goose. For at least the next two years, maybe four. As you might remember, the GOP has demonstrated how obstructive the minority in the Senate can be. So, maybe it won't be so easy. 

I don't really want that to happen though. I'd like to see a congress that works in a bipartisan fashion. Also, I concede that the majority party in congress has the upper hand. But listen to what Bernie said. From reining in the corrosive effects of free trade to campaign finance reform and programs to improve infrastructure there is much for us and members of congress to agree upon that would do good for the country. Don't you agree?

Maybe you can stop acting the ass for a couple of months.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Trump is president - yes
Hillary is not - yes
Obama isn't a muslim lover. That's hyperbole


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Obama isn't a muslim lover. That's hyperbole


Why does he discriminate against Christian refugees?


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> We've had a republican controlled congress for 6 years. All they did was obstruct Obama. "democratic majority" (snicker)


Democrat majority was how ObamaCare passed. 2009-2011 you had the keys to the castle, and blew it. Obama blew it


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

I have no interest in these ridiculous comments, but outside of a weed forum or skateboard forum no one listens to drivel like this. But you've already discovered that.

You'll find that trump sycophants all have the same aroma. Voting for trump to block hillery I can respect. Voting for trump because you love him is disturbing to me, but that's just me and I'll never meet you so neither of us give two shits.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Staking his own claim to the high ground. And his position as a leader in the Senate. Go Bernie.
> 
> When do you start posting made up shit about Bernie, Pie? Is it when there is a conflict between your orange hero and Sanders? Or when he comes out against one of Trumps anti-choice SCOTUS nominees? Or are you just a conduit for Brietbart?


Conflict?

I am simply pointing out that bernie sees good in certain aspects of Trump. Like campaign finance reform and renegotiating our bad trade deals. I always liked that side of bernie.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Conflict?
> 
> I am simply pointing out that bernie sees good in certain aspects of Trump. Like campaign finance reform and renegotiating our bad trade deals. I always liked that side of bernie.


Bernie is genuine. He doesn't try and hide his socialist views. Although I disagree with him on many things, I respect him as a person, and would have voted for Bernie over Jeb Bush. Ten times the class Hillary will ever have


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Conflict?
> 
> I am simply pointing out that bernie sees good in certain aspects of Trump. Like campaign finance reform and renegotiating our bad trade deals. I always liked that side of bernie.


I'm curious when your batshit crazy cult mythology stuff will get posted about Bernie. It's coming. I expect it when things start to get tense regarding you much hoped for supreme court nomination when he gets stuffed back into Trump's face by the senate minority party. Maybe it won't happen right away. Maybe a good judge can be found.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I can't tell from your videos when these were made. Do you have anything saying he supports medical marijuana from mid-july 2016 or later? I ask because I've looked and can't find anything after he endorsed the RNC platform which did not contain a statement about MMJ. The topic was debated and there were too many delegates staunchly against any legalization. Near as I can tell, Trump was silent on the issue after that debate. Did he change his mind? Does he care, really?
> 
> What does he mean by "Medical marijuana"? Is it flower or extract? Or is it big pharma drugs containing their own patented preparations, which would fit right into Big Pharma's pocket. Don't you think the details are important?
> 
> These videos are bullshit.


They are not bullshit.

Trump didnt run thinking about marijuana and honestly he probably will do close to nothing about it either way. 

He has said he will leave it up to the states. That means each state decides whether or not they want it. 

I am more worried about averting war with russia, balancing our trade, improving our economy, and investing in our infastructure.

The man says he will let states do what they want to do with regards to marijuana and that is NOT anti-marijuana like some on the left would like you to believe.

Quit being a sheep. Use your brain.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Bernie is genuine. He doesn't try and hide his socialist views. Although I disagree with him on many things, I respect him as a person, and would have voted for Bernie over Jeb Bush. Ten times the class Hillary will ever have


True that. Jeb was the chosen. It was supposed to be hillary and jeb so that the elites would win either way.

The elites did not like bernie so they conspired against him.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 10, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are not bullshit.
> 
> Trump didnt run thinking about marijuana and honestly he probably will do close to nothing about it either way.
> 
> ...


Videos are horrible communication tools. Not worth spending time on unless it's for laughs. We'll see what happens with MMJ. I know that big pharma has congress in it's pocket and they aren't sympathetic to cottage industry growers like you. In this case, I'm hoping you are right about Trump leaving the states alone. 

As far as the rest of your post, we'll see. We will see, indeed.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm curious when your batshit crazy cult mythology stuff will get posted about Bernie. It's coming. I expect it when things start to get tense regarding you much hoped for supreme court nomination when he gets stuffed back into Trump's face by the senate minority party. Maybe it won't happen right away. Maybe a good judge can be found.


I believe bernie was threatened. I did not see him flipping. His wife begged him not to endorse hillary. A man married that long listens to his wife's concerns and bernie had been very vocal against hillary.

Wikileaks showed that once bernoe started speaking against hillary, her campaign staff communicated about using their "leverage" against him. 

Then when he lost the nomination they spoke about getting him to endorse and how his wife was upset.

It also came out that they brainstormed the rumors about bernie being a jobless loser and gave those stories to the press.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Pie says use your brain, yet she's infatuated with our bloviated pussy-grabbing Apprentice host.


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Pie says use your brain, yet she's infatuated with our bloviated pussy-grabbing Apprentice host.


Cheap shot. Low blow


----------



## Rrog (Nov 10, 2016)

More irony from you. Only on a weed forum


----------



## StillNotGOP (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> More irony from you. Only on a weed forum


If a woman let's you grab her by the pussy, and the advance is welcome; it's not assault, it's foreplay. What the hell do you libs want from a man? Do I need to get written consent with two witnesses before I can sleep with a woman? You're acting like a dummy.


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> *If a woman let's you grab her by the pussy, and the advance is welcome; it's not assault, it's foreplay. *What the hell do you libs want from a man? Do I need to get written consent with two witnesses before I can sleep with a woman? You're acting like a dummy.


 How do you make that determination before engaging in venereal battery?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Videos are horrible communication tools. Not worth spending time on unless it's for laughs. We'll see what happens with MMJ. I know that big pharma has congress in it's pocket and they aren't sympathetic to cottage industry growers like you. In this case, I'm hoping you are right about Trump leaving the states alone.
> 
> As far as the rest of your post, we'll see. We will see, indeed.


Listening to what the man said is better than reading about it from another person.

You need to lose your hang up on videos. 
They are an excellent communication tool.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Bernie is genuine. He doesn't try and hide his socialist views. Although I disagree with him on many things, I respect him as a person, and would have voted for Bernie over Jeb Bush. Ten times the class Hillary will ever have


 Ten times 0 is still 0.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I'm curious when your batshit crazy cult mythology stuff will get posted about Bernie. It's coming. I expect it when things start to get tense regarding you much hoped for supreme court nomination when he gets stuffed back into Trump's face by the senate minority party. Maybe it won't happen right away. Maybe a good judge can be found.


 Bernies time is over he is a bit player now and he says he wants to work with POTUS ELECT TRUMP. So he saw the light wishes to leave the dark side. He has said in so many words he closer to Trump than the witch. You seem but hurt that TRUMP gets to name a few supremes. Get over it, he is sure to name good ones that will make you happy.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Pie says use your brain, yet she's infatuated with our bloviated pussy-grabbing Apprentice host.


 Your just mad that he doesn't grab you by your PUSSY.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 10, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> Your just mad that he doesn't grab you by your PUSSY.


Wow, all the aspects of a good burn, witty , true and original.
Don't quit your day job ,Trump tard


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

cannabineer said:


> How do you make that determination before engaging in venereal battery?


 If you become a man you will know.
If you are a woman as someone battered your venereal? Did you charge him with it? I hope your venereal will be ok.

What he was talking about was how a lot of woman are around POWER, NAMES AND MONEY. Looks figure in, how you deal with it, shows who you are. Me I have never bedded a woman that I had power over and only a few that I have worked with. I have always seen that as a problem. Trump was bragging about the things that he could get away with because of who he is.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Wow, all the aspects of a good burn, witty , true and original.
> Don't quit your day job ,Trump tard


 Thanks for the help but I don't have money problems. When are you going to get a JOB buck?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Like federal pot laws in legal states?


 More like the laws broken by the Clintons group, DNC, DOJ and the lame duck potus it adds up to some half million years jail time.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 10, 2016)

mynameisnobody said:


> More like the laws broken by the Clintons group, DNC, DOJ and the lame duck potus it adds up to some half million years jail time.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 10, 2016)

Rrog said:


> Those that idolize Trump are less than objective. People that worship Hillery need a serious fact check


 I don't know that anyone idolizes Trump, people were just giddy to vote hillery for jail and happy to pissoff the stupid, mentally ill and criminals that stupidly voted for the ONE that makes the old mob look like penny anti thugs like she hired to start shit at Trump rallies.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

"Rrog, post: 13123917, member: 361152"]We're gonna see more fracking, cracking and hacking.
Yes no more hacking! 
Fracking is ok.
Cracking= You need to put the crack pipe down.

Corporations given free reign with impunity. Some folks think that's good

Your right hillery and the DNC were in the bag for corporations and DEMOCRATS some how seem thank that's good. 

Don and his moral base wont be legalizing weed anytime soon. And all of his cop buddies? You think they wanna see this legalized? This big cash cow for the police? Oh no. We'll see the feds back to co-busting us. Locals receive fed money and support again.

That remains to be seen. Are you making this up or did you read it some leftwing site?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> ^^^ I'll be glad to hear these old O myths stop being repeated by such ignoramus's ^^^ So tired of refuting such bullshit.


 He was correct. As I told you before PUT THE CRACK PIPE DOWN.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

StillNotGOP said:


> Why does he discriminate against Christian refugees?


 He doesn't like Christians, he grew up a muslim and they have a lot of oil money. Do you not remember him kissing the kings ring like he was the pope?


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

Rrog said:


> I have no interest in these ridiculous comments, but outside of a weed forum or skateboard forum no one listens to drivel like this. But you've already discovered that.
> 
> You'll find that trump sycophants all have the same aroma. Voting for trump to block hillery I can respect. Voting for trump because you love him is disturbing to me, but that's just me and I'll never meet you so neither of us give two shits.


 Sorry to hear about you being disturbed. You can't blame that on Trump you were disturbed before Trump got the nom, I have also noted signs of your other problems.


----------



## mynameisnobody (Nov 11, 2016)

doublejj said:


>


 Gluliani wasn't elected Trump was should he get an appointment he will do as Trump wishes.


----------



## Rrog (Nov 11, 2016)

Your name is nobody - your thoughts are nowhere. Sorry. Ignore button for you. No way I'm waking up and reading your posts.

Not GOP - not smart is more like it. Ignore button for you.

I think we all saw you two idiots on several of trumps campaign stops. Swooning while you wait in line to have him sign your dildos. Just be careful not to use them too aggressively on yourselves while you pretend it's the don boning ya. You'll rub his great name right off the dildo rubber and he will not sign a second one


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 11, 2016)

https://dcpizzagate.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/first-blog-post/


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> They are not bullshit.
> 
> Trump didnt run thinking about marijuana and honestly he probably will do close to nothing about it either way.
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Listening to what the man said is better than reading about it from another person.
> 
> You need to lose your hang up on videos.
> They are an excellent communication tool.


----------



## slabhead (Nov 11, 2016)

I bet the document shredders are working overtime. Too bad their untrustworthy friends have it on the hard drives.


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> oh yeah, the one whose husband fucked horses instead of her. it's on the tip of my tongue...
> 
> @StevieBevie !
> 
> get your fat ass in here, you pedo lover!


Bless you you been thinking about me how sweet. Life must be pretty awful since I've been gone, so bad that you actually have to mention me while I've been away for about 2 months it's quite amusing.... I'm sorry you're so lonely but I've been working really hard to make sure Hitlery didn't get elected.


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 11, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://dcpizzagate.wordpress.com/2016/11/07/first-blog-post/


I love you PIE, I've missed you I've been busy making sure that Hitlery didn't get elected!!!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I love you PIE, I've missed you I've been busy making sure that Hitlery didn't get elected!!!


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3828517


Great picture I love it


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 11, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Bless you you been thinking about me how sweet. Life must be pretty awful since I've been gone, so bad that you actually have to mention me while I've been away for about 2 months it's quite amusing.... I'm sorry you're so lonely but I've been working really hard to make sure Hitlery didn't get elected.





StevieBevie said:


> I love you PIE, I've missed you I've been busy making sure that Hitlery didn't get elected!!!





StevieBevie said:


> Great picture I love it


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 11, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3828522


That's so sweet


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> I love you PIE, I've missed you I've been busy making sure that Hitlery didn't get elected!!!


Seen this yet?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Seen this yet?
> View attachment 3829218


How do you feel about Donald backtracking on Obamacare already? You screwed yourself with childcare, but I guess you staying home you really could not claim it anyway. Does your husband make more that 10 and hour ??12 hour.. seems like he will be stuck right there. He does not have an Hispanic last name does he ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 12, 2016)

londonfog said:


> How do you feel about Donald backtracking on Obamacare already? You screwed yourself with childcare, but I guess you staying home you really could not claim it anyway. Does your husband make more that 10 and hour ??12 hour.. seems like he will be stuck right there. He does not have an Hispanic last name does he ?


"Mr. Trump said he favors keeping the prohibition against insurers denying coverage because of patients’ existing conditions, and a provision that allows parents to provide years of additional coverage for children on their insurance policies." WSJ.
http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339


I dont see anything wrong with keeping that around. The main problem is the limits to competition in our health insurance.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Mr. Trump said he favors keeping the prohibition against insurers denying coverage because of patients’ existing conditions, and a provision that allows parents to provide years of additional coverage for children on their insurance policies." WSJ.
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339
> 
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with keeping that around. The main problem is the limits to competition in our health insurance.



So he's wants to use the best parts and ideas, then call it his. Gotcha


----------



## londonfog (Nov 12, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> "Mr. Trump said he favors keeping the prohibition against insurers denying coverage because of patients’ existing conditions, and a provision that allows parents to provide years of additional coverage for children on their insurance policies." WSJ.
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339
> 
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with keeping that around. The main problem is the limits to competition in our health insurance.





Flaming Pie said:


> "Mr. Trump said he favors keeping the prohibition against insurers denying coverage because of patients’ existing conditions, and a provision that allows parents to provide years of additional coverage for children on their insurance policies." WSJ.
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339
> 
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with keeping that around. The main problem is the limits to competition in our health insurance.


read if you like or not. I can only lead the horse to water.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/brucejapsen/2016/10/10/sorry-trump-selling-health-insurance-across-state-lines-wouldnt-lower-costs/#44130a645f01


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> read if you like or not. I can only lead the horse to water.
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/brucejapsen/2016/10/10/sorry-trump-selling-health-insurance-across-state-lines-wouldnt-lower-costs/#44130a645f01


London,

Do you have a problem with competition? If selling insurance across state lines wont lower cost then why should you care if it is tried? In fact, who is against this? It seems pretty logical on it's face but somehow there seems to be a brick wall on this issue.


----------



## slabhead (Nov 13, 2016)

Going to be raising the voting age for dependent children to 26. Maybe they will be mature enough to vote by then.


----------



## schuylaar (Nov 13, 2016)

slabhead said:


> Going to be raising the voting age for dependent children to 26. Maybe they will be mature enough to vote by then.


No one is to blame except for the DNC.

They tampered with the system and it came back to haunt.

Sanders was the right person- EVERYONE liked him- BOTH left and right.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> London,
> 
> Do you have a problem with competition? If selling insurance across state lines wont lower cost then why should you care if it is tried? In fact, who is against this? It seems pretty logical on it's face but somehow there seems to be a brick wall on this issue.


I love competition as long as it is not a laundromat or cleaners located within 5 mile radius of my business..lol


have you took the time to do any research on insurers selling nationwide ? Honestly?
at least 6 states have tried this already. Rhode Island, Kentucky Georgia,Wyoming, Maine and Washington. Not one of these states saw single insurer enter a new market or offer a new product. People do not want to go out of state for health services , which means that if out-of-state insurers want to compete with existing insures in a new market, they have to build a local network of providers. Do you have any idea what this details ? because providers have no assurance that these new carriers will bring any local patients to their facilities the risk is high with the reward being low. example would be the 6 states previously mention.

So NLXSK1 if you brought insurance in Texas but you live in Arizona, how good would your insurance network be in Arizona from a insurer in Texas ? The problem is not the ability to buy insurance across state lines. we doing it already. It is the network that has insurers and consumers saying NO. Now after saying all that, if we talking a consumers living right on the border of two states, well the insurer might have the network set up being the it is so close, but for the rest of us, buying across state lines would likely have very little impact on our coverage or our costs.

I'm sitting here wondering if you even understand what insurers have to do to set up a working network in a state ? DO I have to do your homework on that too ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

slabhead said:


> Going to be raising the voting age for dependent children to 26. Maybe they will be mature enough to vote by then.


my daughter is still on my account. She about to finish up her Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT) degree. It was great that she could stay on our insurance while she accomplished this. Do you know what it details to become such. I would say you would have to be pretty fucking mature to accomplish this. What do you do for a living ? Do you have children ?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I love competition as long as it is not a laundromat or cleaners located within 5 mile radius of my business..lol
> 
> 
> have you took the time to do any research on insurers selling nationwide ? Honestly?
> ...


"Laundry/cleaning business", eh? Have you got a son named Lionel by any chance?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Laundry/cleaning business", eh? Have you got a son named Lionel by any chance?
> 
> View attachment 3829641
> 
> View attachment 3829642


No, but I do have a picture of Sherman Hemsley aka George Jefferson  in my first store. My wife gave it to me as a gag gift. 
I loved the joke and hung it up


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> No, but I do have a picture of Sherman Hemsley aka George Jefferson  in my first store. My wife gave it to me as a gag gift.
> I loved the joke and hung it up


Great stuff, man.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 13, 2016)

Best era, by far. We were on a far better path 40 years ago, sigh....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I love competition as long as it is not a laundromat or cleaners located within 5 mile radius of my business..lol
> 
> 
> have you took the time to do any research on insurers selling nationwide ? Honestly?
> ...


That was a lot of time you spent there... Do you feel better?

If it is not a problem then why not remove the legislation making it illegal? Seems kinda logical eh? I want to reduce stupid laws. You seem to indicate this is a stupid law.

So it seems we agree. Thanks for that!!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That was a lot of time you spent there... Do you feel better?
> 
> If it is not a problem then why not remove the legislation making it illegal? Seems kinda logical eh? I want to reduce stupid laws. You seem to indicate this is a stupid law.
> 
> So it seems we agree. Thanks for that!!


I guess you have very low reading comprehension.
I refuse to take that much time for you again. Do you understand what it takes for an out of state insurer to set up a WORKING in state network. If so explain.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess you have very low reading comprehension.
> I refuse to take that much time for you again. Do you understand what it takes for an out of state insurer to set up a WORKING in state network. If so explain.


Do you understand I am talking about removing legislation making it impossible?

If so.. well...


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I guess you have very low reading comprehension.
> I refuse to take that much time for you again. Do you understand what it takes for an out of state insurer to set up a WORKING in state network. If so explain.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you understand I am talking about removing legislation making it impossible?
> 
> If so.. well...


oh I understand that. We have 6 states doing it now. It is not working well for the insurer due to network and consumer in-state/out- state ratio
Now we talking about setting up networks. you do understand this ..no? If you understand what it takes for an out of state insurer to set up a WORKING in state network. explain it. What does it detail?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> That was a lot of time you spent there... Do you feel better?
> 
> If it is not a problem then why not remove the legislation making it illegal? Seems kinda logical eh? I want to reduce stupid laws. You seem to indicate this is a stupid law.
> 
> So it seems we agree. Thanks for that!!


States regulate insurance companies operating inside the state. A national insurance industry wouldn't be much better than what we have today unless there were uniform laws across the country as we have for commerce. Of course some insurers operate nationwide but deal with state laws in order to do so. Are you proposing abolishing state laws for insurance regulation and a new national regulatory institution? States rights unless it's inconvenient?


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> oh I understand that. We have 6 states doing it now. It is not working well for the insurer due to network and consumer in-state/out- state ratio
> Now we talking about setting up networks. you do understand this ..no? If you understand what it takes for an out of state insurer to set up a WORKING in state network. explain it. What does it detail?


We are not talking about setting up networks. We are talking about removing legislation making it illegal.

After that point it is up to the private insurers to decide whether it is worth it and if they can make a profit.

I simply want to make it possible.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> States regulate insurance companies operating inside the state. A national insurance industry wouldn't be much better than what we have today unless there were uniform laws across the country as we have for commerce. Of course some insurers operate nationwide but deal with state laws in order to do so. Are you proposing abolishing state laws for insurance regulation and a new national regulatory institution? States rights unless it's inconvenient?


Nope.... Simply asking why dont we remove hurdles in the insurance market not keep ones there. Especially if they make no sense, like this one.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Do you understand I am talking about removing legislation making it impossible?
> 
> If so.. well...



Would you set up an inspection buisness, office, shop, vehicles etc. in another state for maybe a few inspections that paid less?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Nope.... Simply asking why dont we remove hurdles in the insurance market not keep ones there. Especially if they make no sense, like this one.


completely deregulate the insurance industry.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Would you set up an inspection buisness, office, shop, vehicles etc. in another state for maybe a few inspections that paid less?


it depends on what the profit margin was. Maybe I could figure out a way to make it work. I am not saying we mandate it, I am simply saying remove the legislation making it illegal and see what happens.

Kinda like with pot....


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> completely deregulate the insurance industry.


You cant have an argument straight up so you make up an argument to have... LOL!!!


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> it depends on what the profit margin was. Maybe I could figure out a way to make it work. I am not saying we mandate it, I am simply saying remove the legislation making it illegal and see what happens.
> 
> Kinda like with pot....



Even a three year old knows that's a big maybe. Insurance companies don't take risk, especially with low profit margins, you of all people should know this


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

Nobody wants to comment on obama feeling up a child in his lap?

Feeling her ass and nuzzling her neck?


----------



## twostrokenut (Nov 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Even a three year old knows that's a big maybe. Insurance companies don't take risk, especially with low profit margins, you of all people should know this


Ah so 3 yo's know why insurers are running from the ACA with their asses on fire. Glad you get it.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

twostrokenut said:


> Ah so 3 yo's know why insurers are running from the ACA with their asses on fire. Glad you get it.



Still on the silver standard? Or are you on the copper standard now?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 13, 2016)

as soon as trump repeals ACA I go back to paying for all the un-insured again.....thanks Trump!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nobody wants to comment on obama feeling up a child in his lap?
> 
> Feeling her ass and nuzzling her neck?


get a job you sick worthless unfit mother.
Lets talk about you wanting to suck another mans dick while your husband unknowingly eats your vagina


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Still on the silver standard? Or are you on the copper standard now?


I think he's on the muscadine standard.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> I think he's on the muscadine standard.



Cheers


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> You cant have an argument straight up so you make up an argument to have... LOL!!!


It actually comes from you not being able to comprehend fucking facts. debating is one thing, debating when wrong is just plain stupid...and you don't take the time to research shit. That may be due to you trying to reach that 288,000, but I doubt it


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> get a job you sick worthless unfit mother.
> Lets talk about you wanting to suck another mans dick while your husband unknowingly eats your vagina


Temper temper. Women have fantasies too.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

Still under investigation.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Still under investigation.


That is so yesterday. Today, nobody cares except the obsessed. Obsession clouds judgement and leads to downfall. Read you bible about obsession, I know you won't listen to me but maybe if you stopped choosing only racy bits during "bible study" you and might learn something.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> That is so yesterday. Today, nobody cares except the obsessed. Obsession clouds judgement and leads to downfall. Read you bible about obsession, I know you won't listen to me but maybe if you stopped choosing only racy bits during "bible study" you and might learn something.


The fact that she is still under investigation by congress, still under investigation with the NYPD through the weiner case, and the existance of a clinton foundation probe with the FBI is NOT yesterday's news.

They are some of the main reasons she lost. It is what brought out the republicans in mass numbers to flip several blue states.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Temper temper. Women have fantasies too.


Fantasy. You mean telling another man that you had thoughts of him sticking his cock in your mouth and in your vagina whilst you're married. Sweetie that is a bit more than a fantasy. Every women does not think like you do. Stop cutting your hair makes you look like a fucking boy


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fantasy. You mean telling another man that you had thoughts of him sticking his cock in your mouth and in your vagina whilst you're married. Sweetie that is a bit more than a fantasy. Every women does not think like you do. Stop cutting your hair makes you look like a fucking boy


Cutting my hair? Did that once for charity a few years back. Donated the hair to make wigs for kids with cancer too.

Also I stopped drinking because it made me speak my mind too openly. Plenty of women have fantasies. I believe I even said in that post that I had been drunk and should not have admitted that. 

Again, you do not know me.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Cutting my hair? Did that once for charity a few years back. Donated the hair to make wigs for kids with cancer too.
> 
> Also I stopped drinking because it made me speak my mind too openly. Plenty of women have fantasies. I believe I even said in that post that I had been drunk and should not have admitted that.
> 
> Again, you do not know me.


Well good job on the reason for hair cutting.
Don't blame alcohol on your slutty ways. Alcohol only brings out what you really are inside.
How you liking who Trumps bringing on-board ?. Seems like that swap drain has come to a halt. You might have to get a job.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well good job on the reason for hair cutting.
> Don't blame alcohol on your slutty ways. Alcohol only brings out what you really are inside.
> How you liking who Trumps bringing on-board ?. Seems like that swap drain has come to a halt. You might have to get a job.


Just wait, the liar in chief will tweet that he never said anything about draining the swamp. The idiots who believed Trump are so screwed. 

If only there were a humpy emoji with orange hair. That would be yuuuuuge.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The fact that she is still under investigation by congress, still under investigation with the NYPD through the weiner case, and the existance of a clinton foundation probe with the FBI is NOT yesterday's news.
> 
> They are some of the main reasons she lost. It is what brought out the republicans in mass numbers to flip several blue states.


Obsession is not a healthy state of mind.

It doesn't matter to me what happens to Clinton now. I'm much more interested in seeing how Benedict Donald fares in his fraud trial. You go ahead and gnash your teeth and rend your hair over Clinton. I'm telling you, obsession isn't healthy. The Bible has a lots of stuff about that. Read about King Ahab and how well it went for him. He followed his obsessions instead of his beliefs. His life and his nation were ruined for it. I'm not religious but I see wisdom in some of it's teachings.

My prediction is no charges for Hillary and you will wail like a banshee. Not that I care.

Obsession is bad. mmmmkay?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well good job on the reason for hair cutting.
> Don't blame alcohol on your slutty ways. Alcohol only brings out what you really are inside.
> How you liking who Trumps bringing on-board ?. Seems like that swap drain has come to a halt. You might have to get a job.


I like both selections. Reince and Steve are on the team.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well good job on the reason for hair cutting.
> Don't blame alcohol on your slutty ways. Alcohol only brings out what you really are inside.
> How you liking who Trumps bringing on-board ?. Seems like that swap drain has come to a halt. You might have to get a job.



Great now there's some little Muslim terrorist kid with cancer, running around wearing pies hate hair


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I like both selections. Reince and Steve are on the team.


So you were never really for draining the swamp. Could have sworn that you were. Now I'm confused about what exactly did YOU want from Trump being POTUS or is it you just hate Hillary ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> So you were never really for draining the swamp. Could have sworn that you were. Now I'm confused about what exactly did YOU want from Trump being POTUS or is it you just hate Hillary ?


How is the man that helped get Trump the Potus position part of the swamp?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> How is the man that helped get Trump the Potus position part of the swamp?


I'm talking Reince If that is not the definition of a insider...and he makes him his Chief of Staff. 
Steve is just going to be his propaganda Czar. This should be some funny shit and a smack in the face to his supporters.
Again I ask what is it exactly you expect from Trump ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> I'm talking Reince If that is not the definition of a insider...and he makes him his Chief of Staff.
> Steve is just going to be his propaganda Czar. This should be some funny shit and a smack in the face to his supporters.
> Again I ask what is it exactly you expect from Trump ?


Draining the swamp does not mean put out everyone. It means get rid of the corrupt elite that are selling our country out.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Draining the swamp does not mean put out everyone. It means get rid of the corrupt elite that are selling our country out.


and how is he going to do that when he brings on the same people. Are you seriously checking and investigating. His whole transition team is packed with lobbyist. I'm guessing you're not understanding this at all.
What exactly did you expect from Trump when you voted for him ?


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I will sweetie. Awaiting to see what he will be doing for small business owners...and yourself ??


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> and how is he going to do that when he brings on the same people. Are you seriously checking and investigating. His whole transition team is packed with lobbyist. I'm guessing you're not understanding this at all.
> What exactly did you expect from Trump when you voted for him ?


Wait for the official reports. Right now, besides Reince and Steve, it is all conjecture.

(I do not trust any media sources that were found to be altering stories for hillary.)


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait for the official reports. Right now, besides Reince and Steve, it is all conjecture.
> 
> (I do not trust any media sources that were found to be altering stories for hillary.)


Fair enough, so far not looking to good for the promises he made.
Do you want to share the things you expect from him ? I do expect him to toss some dough in the form of grants to small businesses. I'm surely going to "grab that by the pussy". Got to make that lemonade.
What do you expect ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Fair enough, so far not looking to good for the promises he made.
> Do you want to share the things you expect from him ? I do expect him to toss some dough in the form of grants to small businesses. I'm surely going to "grab that by the pussy". Got to make that lemonade.
> What do you expect ?


I expect him to push hard to complete his 100 day plan.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> I expect him to push hard to complete his 100 day plan.


Ok now this is what he said he would do on that 1st day of his plan.

* FIRST, propose a Constitutional Amendment to impose term limits on all members of Congress; he already is backtracking on this. I do like this, but looks like Donald is about to change his mind. Mitch said no go

* SECOND, a hiring freeze on all federal employees to reduce federal workforce through attrition (exempting military, public safety, and public health); Damn no jobs, but hey you were not looking for federal employment.

* THIRD, a requirement that for every new federal regulation, two existing regulations must be eliminated; Kinda scary but we will see. Hope we still have regs on the food we buy and feed our kids

* FOURTH, a 5 year-ban on White House and Congressional officials becoming lobbyists after they leave government service; Another item he is already back tracking on. Another one I liked as well.

* FIFTH, a lifetime ban on White House officials lobbying on behalf of a foreign government; wait until he hears the figures that some offer
* SIXTH, a complete ban on foreign lobbyists raising money for American elections. same as the FIFTH reason

ok that is what he will do on the first day. Do you want to rebut anything in red to what Donald promised or can we move on to day two


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


you actually still go on Craigslist


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> you actually still go on Craigslist


Related to the machine. I pay attention to current events.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Related to the machine. I pay attention to current events.


Well some might think I'm dumb. It always works out in my favor though. stay off Craigslist
Shall we move on to day two ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Well some might think I'm dumb. It always works out in my favor though. stay off Craigslist
> Shall we move on to day two ?


Nope. She is still under investigation. There will be dirt for years.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Nope. She is still under investigation. There will be dirt for years.


Hillary lost . time to move on. You acting more and more like @schuylaar 
Any comment on Donalds first day. It seems like he is breaking against most of it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 13, 2016)

londonfog said:


> Hillary lost . time to move on. You acting more and more like @schuylaar
> Any comment on Donalds first day. It seems like he is breaking against most of it.


Why do you want to see me stop?

There will be plenty of material to share in the near future.

Hillary is STILL not trustworthy.


----------



## londonfog (Nov 13, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why do you want to see me stop?
> 
> There will be plenty of material to share in the near future.
> 
> Hillary is STILL not trustworthy.


I see you avoid conversation on the man you voted for. Basically your vote was against Hillary.
You are not concerned about cuts towards our welfare program ?


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Draining the swamp does not mean put out everyone. It means get rid of the corrupt elite that are selling our country out.


Right


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


> Right


Hey, pedo's back.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Draining the swamp does not mean put out everyone. It means get rid of the corrupt elite that are selling our country out.


Yeah, sure. Glad to see you are just as dim after the election. Tell me how that is going in a year or so.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Related to the machine. I pay attention to current events.


Even if they are totally made up. damn Pie, you dumb.


----------



## StevieBevie (Nov 14, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Even if they are totally made up. damn Pie, you dumb.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 14, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


>


Too true that TRUMP! is pro-pedo. Glad you benefited.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 14, 2016)

Maybe they didn't charge her yet because she would get a presidential pardon if they did or knew what the charges were. What I find odd is the electoral map still shows michigan as too close to call. Michigan only has 16 electoral votes so whats the deal, why can't they count to 16?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2016)

#pizzagate #spiritcooking


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2016)

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fbi-epidemic-levels-of-pedophilia-child-sex-trafficking/article/2569241#.WCz-HR4-seA.twitter


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fbi-epidemic-levels-of-pedophilia-child-sex-trafficking/article/2569241#.WCz-HR4-seA.twitter


Tl;Dr


Flaming Pie said:


> View attachment 3833053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think anyone watched that?

Moar lolz.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/fbi-epidemic-levels-of-pedophilia-child-sex-trafficking/article/2569241#.WCz-HR4-seA.twitter


It's good that you know about this issue. Your daughter will be a target of Trump's crowd, his sons will be about the right age to groom her when she reaches the age at which men in their family prefer. I'm guessing that the large block lettering made it easier for you to sound out the words. But anyway, good on you to learn to read.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 17, 2016)

Clinton is so last week. That link also contained this article:

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/sanders-gives-democrats-an-autopsy-in-new-464-page-book/article/2607398

*Sanders gives Democrats an 'autopsy' in new 464-page book*

"What it would say, is the Democrats, the Democratic Party, cannot continue to be run by what I call the liberal elite," Sanders said said to the Late Show's Stephen Colbert, repeating messages sent out on his Twitter account around the time the interview was taped in New York.

the party has got to transform itself to be a party, which first of all, opens the door, that is a party that feels the pain of the working class, of the middle class, of low-income people, of young people - brings people into the party on every - virtually every issue that I talk about in that book," said Sanders.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Clinton is showing up at presentations with no makeup... What is next, housecoats?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Clinton is showing up at presentations with no makeup... What is next, housecoats?


Fucking brilliant observation, have 8 more Coke Zeros and call us in the morning.


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 17, 2016)

StevieBevie said:


>





Dr.Pecker said:


> Maybe they didn't charge her yet because she would get a presidential pardon if they did or knew what the charges were. What I find odd is the electoral map still shows michigan as too close to call. Michigan only has 16 electoral votes so whats the deal, why can't they count to 16?





NLXSK1 said:


> Clinton is showing up at presentations with no makeup... What is next, housecoats?


You three grubs should hook up....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> You three grubs should hook up....
> 
> View attachment 3833301
> 
> View attachment 3833300


Mccully was probably a victim of sexual assault.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mccully was probably a victim of sexual assault.


like the 13 women who came forward to confirm what trump claimed he did while on the bus with billy bush?

anyhoo, enough about trump being a serial sexual assault deviant. let's talk about what you are gonna do once you lose your medicaid and food stamps.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mccully was probably a victim of sexual assault.


Actually, we're wondering about you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Actually, we're wondering about you.


she did spend her high school years crying in bathroom stalls, skipping class to see the counselor over and over and over, total social outcast, etc.

something happened to her.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> she did spend her high school years crying in bathroom stalls, skipping class to see the counselor over and over and over, total social outcast, etc.
> 
> something happened to her.


Yeah, that's a shame.


And now Trump is a father figure. Gotta be pain there man! Pain pain pain.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Mccully was probably a victim of sexual assault.


Probably... He hung out with Michael Jackson... Who cares? I am betting he offs himself by 50.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 17, 2016)

NLXSK1 said:


> Probably... He hung out with Michael Jackson... Who cares? I am betting he offs himself by 50.


Irony. #pizzagate


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 17, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


no one's gonna sit through your (likely edited) shit show, rhonda.

if you're not too busy planning on how to spend your food stamps, care to tell us what you are blathering about?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is the guy picked for CIA director.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 18, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> no one's gonna sit through your (likely edited) shit show, rhonda.
> 
> if you're not too busy planning on how to spend your food stamps, care to tell us what you are blathering about?


George Soros interview. No editing.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


He seems to get off by killing jews, destroying economies and keeping his money in foreign banks. Engages in immoral acts but tries to be moral. Donald trump without the humility.


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> He seems to get off by killing jews, destroying economies and keeping his money in foreign banks. Engages in immoral acts but tries to be moral. Donald trump without the humility.


Lol.

"Humility"...

Was it redefined to mention how much money youve made in every sentence or to be related to sitting on a gold chair?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> He seems to get off by killing jews, destroying economies and keeping his money in foreign banks. Engages in immoral acts but tries to be moral. Donald trump without the humility.


The jew bit is unreasonable. The guy was 14 at the time. He survived. The rest of your post, is pretty much spot on. Like other members of the US kleptocracy, he blames the system for allowing him to pillage but he also hold influence over the people writing the same laws he disparages. Trump did the same. I don't see him as worse or better than Trump or many others. 

The reason @Flaming Pie posted this is that Soros is backing groups that the wingnut right oppose. Complain about Soros and not the Kochs? Get out of here.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> Lol.
> 
> "Humility"...
> 
> Was it redefined to mention how much money youve made in every sentence or to be related to sitting on a gold chair?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The jew bit is unreasonable. The guy was 14 at the time. He survived. The rest of your post, is pretty much spot on. Like other members of the US kleptocracy, he blames the system for allowing him to pillage but he also hold influence over the people writing the same laws he disparages. Trump did the same. I don't see him as worse or better than Trump or many others.
> 
> The reason @Flaming Pie posted this is that Soros is backing groups that the wingnut right oppose. Complain about Soros and not the Kochs? Get out of here.


He said he had no remorse about the jew thing and then smiled. Did you catch that part? Watch again.


----------



## DANKSKANK (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> The jew bit is unreasonable. The guy was 14 at the time. He survived. The rest of your post, is pretty much spot on. Like other members of the US kleptocracy, he blames the system for allowing him to pillage but he also hold influence over the people writing the same laws he disparages. Trump did the same. I don't see him as worse or better than Trump or many others.
> 
> The reason @Flaming Pie posted this is that Soros is backing groups that the wingnut right oppose. Complain about Soros and not the Kochs? Get out of here.


He's doing some great work with BLM.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> He said he had no remorse about the jew thing and then smiled. Did you catch that part? Watch again.


I saw it. What he said was that whether or not he was there, his presence had no effect on the fate of those people. I have no idea what he was thinking when he smiled. Believe what you want but there is one thing nobody can ever know and that is what somebody else is thinking.

I get it that right wing nuts don't like Soros because he is backing groups and issues that are opposed by them. Have at it and have fun. But don't fool yourself that you really know what Soros was thinking in that video. That is a @Flaming Pie kind of disturbed way of talking. As she demonstrates daily on this site.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 18, 2016)

DANKSKANK said:


> He's doing some great work with BLM.


Is he? Do tell.


----------



## DANKSKANK (Nov 18, 2016)

Using his fortune and social media as always to incite violence to eradicate minorities. I love him.


----------



## DANKSKANK (Nov 18, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Is he? Do tell.


I'm on ur side, he's not that bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 18, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> He said he had no remorse about the jew thing and then smiled. Did you catch that part? Watch again.


you righties can be so fucking stupid.




reminds me of when panhead tried to post some george soros tape where he supposedly said trump will win the popular vote vote by a landslide.

http://www.snopes.com/george-soros-trump-will-win-popular-vote-by-a-landslide-but-clinton-victory-a-done-deal/

wooooooops, that turned out to be voice edited as well.

go find the transcript itself or shut the fuck up, please. kindly.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 19, 2016)

Why hillary lost.. lmao


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Why hillary lost.. lmao


You know there were German Jews that voted for Hitler too because they "didn't fear his rhetoric" ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Poor pie, has no life with out Hillary to blame for everything. What ever will you do when trump takes your weed and welfare checks. Will you blame Hillary for that too,You know for losing?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Poor pie, has no life with out Hillary to blame for everything. What ever will you do when trump takes your weed and welfare checks. Will you blame Hillary for that too,You know for losing?


She won the vote but lost the election due to Red State cucks (with far too much power relative to their state's population) in the EC.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> She won the vote but lost the election due to Red State cucks (with far too much power relative to their state's population) in the EC.


He won the EC because he won the popular vote in Florida, Ohio, NC, and Pennsylvania.

The deck is stacked in favor of democrats. He just outperformed Hillary and brought out the vote.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> He won the EC because he won the popular vote in Florida, Ohio, NC, and Pennsylvania.
> 
> Get over it.



We will, as soon as you get over Hillary


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> We will, as soon as you get over Hillary


Hillary still has crimes to answer for.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Hahaha , you're pathetic


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary still has crimes to answer for.


Too bad Trump's more concerned with petty things like SNL, lol


Donald J. Trump–Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
I watched parts of @nbcsnl Saturday Night Live last night. It is a totally one-sided, biased show - nothing funny at all. Equal time for us?
5:26 AM - 20 Nov 2016
7,224 RETWEETS27.6K LIKES


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Hahaha , you're pathetic


You want some hot cocoa, buttercup?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Too bad Trump's more concerned with petty things like SNL, lol
> 
> 
> Donald J. Trump–View attachment 3835463Verified account ‏@realDonaldTrump
> ...


Pffttt. O-kay. lmao.

He is working on the weekend to interview cabinet positions. #wheresHillary ? Probably napping after rolling in cheese pizza.


----------



## budman111 (Nov 20, 2016)

Know whats funny as fuck...they a RELATED! Surprise!

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/25/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-are-related-genealogy/


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> You want some hot cocoa, buttercup?



Your skin is just as thin as trumpilinnis.
What did your mother do to you?


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pffttt. O-kay. lmao.
> 
> He is working on the weekend to interview cabinet positions. #wheresHillary ? Probably napping after rolling in cheese pizza.



Hillary not president elect, she can do whatever she wants. Does her freedom make you jealous?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Comet pizza. Beloved by Hillary and pedos everywhere!


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Know whats funny as fuck...they a RELATED! Surprise!
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/aug/25/donald-trump-hillary-clinton-are-related-genealogy/




I'm pretty sure pie thinks we all came from the same rib bone.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

#pizzagate #littlelivesmatter


----------



## budman111 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hillary loves Pizza...


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #pizzagate #littlelivesmatter


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

budman111 said:


> Hillary loves Pizza...


Chicken lover puts this email into better perspective.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Comet pizza. Beloved by Hillary and pedos everywhere!





You sure are obsessed with pedophilia, did your mother let something happen to you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Your skin is just as thin as trumpilinnis.
> What did those boys in high school NOT do to/for you?


FIFY!


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


I think we're getting somewhere.


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


>


dammit hillary for knowing creepy people!






also.. youre shitty choice won, you should be more focused on his policies right now and trying to figure out what they'll do for you


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> http://washingtonlife.com/2015/06/05/inside-homes-private-viewing/
> You can see the art in first picture. Here are some more pieces from the same artist.
> 
> 
> ...





Flaming Pie said:


> Podesta has turned his Kalorama home into a shrine to contemporary art, ranging from relatively under-the-radar artists such as Serbian painter Biljana Djurdjevic to those who are much better known (like French sculptor Louise Bourgeois).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reported for showing/endorsing child pornography/disturbing imagery. 

Get some help, Pie.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Reported for showing/endorsing child pornography/disturbing imagery.
> 
> Get some help, Pie.


This is the artwork that John and Tony Podesta love.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Podesta has turned his Kalorama home into a shrine to contemporary art, ranging from relatively under-the-radar artists such as Serbian painter Biljana Djurdjevic to those who are much better known (like French sculptor Louise Bourgeois).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, get your mind out of the gutter !


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is the artwork that John and Tony Podesta love.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> This is the artwork that John and Tony Podesta love.



We know, that having received none when you were growing up, it's upsetting for you to see kids recieve any effection. Get help , for your child's well-being.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> dammit hillary for knowing creepy people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's just kicking her dead horse thread


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

DAMAGE CONTROL!!!!


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> DAMAGE CONTROL!!!!


----------



## londonfog (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> She's just kicking her dead horse thread


Funny shit. . @schuylaar does the same thing...lol


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 20, 2016)

Justin-case said:


>








#spiritcooking with john and hillary


----------



## srh88 (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> #spiritcooking with john and hillary


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 20, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Hillary still has crimes to answer for.


no, that's trump. 

one fraud and racketeering lawsuit settled, 75 more to go.

at least they dropped the child rape case against him...for now.


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2016)

Every day her obsession about Hillary Clinton gets worse. Obsession is bad for mental health, @Flaming Pie , mmmkay?


----------



## SneekyNinja (Nov 20, 2016)

Fogdog said:


> Every day her obsession about Hillary Clinton gets worse. Obsession is bad for mental health, @Flaming Pie , mmmkay?


I'm just gonna throw this in the fan and see if it hits anything...

Are Flaming Pie and Skytard the same person trying to play both sides of the field?


----------



## Fogdog (Nov 20, 2016)

SneekyNinja said:


> I'm just gonna throw this in the fan and see if it hits anything...
> 
> Are Flaming Pie and Skytard the same person trying to play both sides of the field?


no but it's funny.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 21, 2016)

https://reason.com/archives/2016/11/20/america-called-bullshit-on-saint-hillary


----------



## doublejj (Nov 21, 2016)

pie, do you even smoke weed?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://reason.com/archives/2016/11/20/america-called-bullshit-on-saint-hillary


Watch out Pie, you actually quoted a reputible source. Not like you. You ok?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> pie, do you even smoke weed?


The author does.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 21, 2016)

The comments are hilarious. People use co2 in grow rooms everyday. Plants love it and ramp up production. Lmao!
http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/11/21/scientists-amazed-plants-growing-ability-absorb-carbon-atmosphere/


----------



## Flaming Pie (Nov 21, 2016)

doublejj said:


> pie, do you even smoke weed?


Smoke two joints till the day she died.


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> The comments are hilarious. People use co2 in grow rooms everyday. Plants love it and ramp up production. Lmao!
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/11/21/scientists-amazed-plants-growing-ability-absorb-carbon-atmosphere/



Are we plants?


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 21, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> Are we plants?


Well.....


----------



## Justin-case (Nov 21, 2016)

Flaming Pie said:


> Smoke two joints till the day she died.



Here's a little something from your orange predator. This is what a real pervert sounds like 



Donald J. Trump 

@realDonaldTrump
26,000 unreported sexual assults in the military-only 238 convictions. What did these geniuses expect when they put men & women together?

4:04 PM - 7 May 2013


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 21, 2016)

Justin-case said:


> She's just kicking her dead horse thread



Yep, you're right. At this point, it's just spam, so ...

Closed.


----------

